#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-05
<sistpoty> Opening audio decoder: [liba52]  AC3 decoding with liba52
<sistpoty> AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  384.0 kbit/s
<sistpoty> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<sistpoty> ^^ stripped output from mplayer
<slomo> sistpoty: ok, i'll put it on top of my todo list... after mplayer
<sistpoty> slomo: you're my hero ;)
<tseng> bradb: cheers
* lamont bets he knows the mplayer issue, but waits until the computer finishes extracting the info he needs to verify it
<lamont> slomo: bad build-depends
<lamont> usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86dga.h  x11proto-xf86dga-dev
<slomo> lamont: isn't this libxxf86dga-dev?
<lamont> so what that means is that Xorg split up more between your prior and most-recent uploads
<lamont> npoe
<lamont> nope, even
<lamont> it's x11proto-xf86dga-dev
<slomo> uh ok... but why did it work in my pbuilder then? :/
<slomo> so change libxxf86dga-dev to x11proto-xf86dga-dev and hope it works again?
<lamont> libxxf86* would be from xfree86, dude
<lamont> how clean is your pbuilder chroot, and how current are your sources?  and is it purely breezy deb lines in sources.list?
<slomo> lamont: it's completely clean, nothing except the stuff debootstrap put into... and i updated it just before trying mplayer
<lamont> that is, the short answer to "why did it work in pbuilder but not the buildd?" is one of the following:  (1) pbuilder chroot out of date, (2) pbuilder misconfigured, (3) differences between sbuild and pbuilder, and (4) (albeit rarely) someone uploaded a package that fails to remove correctly, and broke the sbuild chroot
<lamont> the hint for (4) is that the log file claims that a package is already installed, and then later the build dies because a file _FROM_THAT_PACKAGE_ is missing
<lamont> well, that's not so much a hint, as a smoking gun. :-)
<slomo> lamont: ok thanks :) but i really believe that my pbuilder chroot is fine... well, i'll change that build-depend and try again :)
<Nafallo> slomo: let me try it to ;-)
<Nafallo> slomo: what should I do? :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: lol... change libxxf86dga-dev to x11proto-xf86dga-dev in every control file and try it in your pbuilder ;)
<Nafallo> gaah!
<Nafallo> that's painful
<slomo> sed is your friend :P
<Nafallo> give me a debdiff? ;-)
<slomo> sure... wait ;)
<Nafallo> :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: http://yggdrasil.sytes.net/files/debdiff/mplayer_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu3.debdiff
<Nafallo> hmm
* Nafallo cuts out debian/control from that debdiff :-P
<slomo> lol
<slomo> do you want another upload with your name on it today? :P
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> ofcourse :-)
<Nafallo> but the debdiff didn't apply ;-)
<Nafallo> and it's not name, it's key :-)
<slomo> sure but when you cut everything except the changelog it's also name :P
<Nafallo> no
<Nafallo> debian/control, not debian/control.* :-)
<slomo> hmm... why did you cut debian/control? you need the control.amd64 file :P
<Nafallo> cause you got another debian/control than I have? ;-)
<slomo> why is that?
<Nafallo> I'm on amd64 and you are on i386? :-)
<slomo> the plain control file, without anything else is something we don't even use ;)
<slomo> control.marillat for x86 and control.arch for every other arch
<Nafallo> slomo: yea, check your debdiff mate ;-)
<Nafallo> slomo: debian/control on yours expect the line  Package: mplayer-386
<Nafallo> on my it's  Package: mplayer-amd64
<Nafallo> so, that's a reject then :-P
<slomo> oh ok... i hate this package ;)
<Nafallo> hehe :-)
<slomo> btw... FTBFS... vo_3dfx.c:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `XF86DGADirectVideo'
<slomo> i really hate this package :P
<Nafallo> I got http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1753 again :-)
<slomo> hrm
<slomo> Nafallo: can you try to fix it?
<crimsun> slomo: apologies, I've had a high fever the past couple days. Will get to it tonight.
<slomo> crimsun: not necessary anymore ;) Nafallo uploaded it already :)
<crimsun> ok
<Nafallo> slomo: yes, you didn't patch control.amd64 ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: lol... you're right... this really isn't my day ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: ehm... I can't find that build-dep either ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: ok, that's why sed didn't work then ;) throw some stone in marillat's direction :P
<Nafallo> slomo: I'll add som build-deps first and foremost ;-)
<slomo> lamont: are you sure x11proto-xf86dga-dev is the right thing? it doesn't depend on anything which contains the dga library, only headers... so builds will fail
<sistpoty> slomo: mplayer -vo help --> dga     DGA ( Direct Graphic Access V2.0 )... not sure if the lib comes with mplayer however ;)
<slomo> sistpoty: no... it's something shipped by X itself ;)
<sistpoty> ok... thought that mplayer would also ship libdga or s.th. like it imo does with liba52
<crimsun> right, DGA is an X* extension
<slomo> crimsun: do you know the correct build-depend for packages depending on it?
<sistpoty> libxxf86dga-dev?
<slomo> sistpoty:  lamont said this is deprecated by x11proto-xf86dga-dev... but this package doesn't pull the libs in (which are only in libxxf86dga1)
<slomo> sistpoty: btw, is the a52dec problem only with mplayer or with our regular liba52?
<crimsun> slomo: hmm, sounds like something might be missing in the b-d. Try asking daniels when he's around
<sistpoty> slomo: imo the prob is with mplayer only... i took a look at it once, and iirc mplayer ships its own liba52
<slomo> sistpoty: yes it ships it own... hm, can you try playing this video with gst-launch-ext-0.8 (after installing all gstreamer plugins ;) )
<sistpoty> slomo: sure... need to install gstreamer however ;)
<lamont> sistpoty: having mplayer ship header files that rightfully belong to other libs is purely wrong and unsupportable
<ogra> sounds like nvu :)
<slomo> lamont: they only ship their own version of a complete library... not some random headers of something else
<lamont> and do they ultimately really wind up linked to that lib, or to the other one?
<lamont> looks like it uses a static one...
<lamont> although, doesn't liba52.so depend on kernel interfaces?
<slomo> lamont: no idea... at least mplayer is ugly ;)
<lamont> well, it's b0rken for me on hoary...
<lamont> nothing but segv.
<slomo> hehe... it worked on breezy for a week now... at least for me ;)
<slomo> and now this stupid thing don't want to be rebuilt...
<Nafallo> slomo++ ;-)
<sistpoty> hm... it ldd's on quite some stuff... i'll retry with the "original marillat"-version
<slomo> sistpoty: did you try gstreamer?
<sistpoty> slomo: didn't get it fully installed yet :/
<slomo> sistpoty: why? slow connection or something broken?
<sistpoty> slomo: what do i need to install to get all plugins? gstreamer-plugins doesn't work
<slomo> sistpoty: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-pitfdll
<slomo> sistpoty: then you have everything ;)
<sistpoty> btw. mplayer-386 (1:1.0-pre7) on debian/sid(chroot) doesn't crash
<sistpoty> *installing*
<sistpoty> s/debian\/sid/debian\/unstable ;)
<sistpoty> however not up to date ;)
<ogra> compiled with gcc4 ?
<Nafallo> slomo: pit what? :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: pitfdll... windows dll loader plugin for gstreamer ;)
<sistpoty> ogra: mplayer? dunno with what marillat compiled his debs
<Nafallo> hehe, won't work on amd64 then :-P
<Nafallo> siretart: computers probably :-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<pef> I leave, good night ! (1:32apm here)
* Nafallo grumbles
<Nafallo> pef: see you tomorrow :-)
<pef> Nafallo: of course, I have something to upload ;)
<sistpoty> gn8 pef
<Nafallo> :-)
<pef> :)
<sistpoty> slomo: gst-launch-ext-0.8 is working fine...
<slomo> sistpoty: fine... at least something :)
<sistpoty> :)
<slomo> sistpoty: did you try the latest version by marillat on debian?
<sistpoty> slomo: dunno... mom i'll check
<sistpoty> slomo: this is the latest binary-version on "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"
<sistpoty> brb (smoking a cigarette)
<slomo> sistpoty: 1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.2?
<sistpoty> slomo: no, it's 1.0-pre7
<slomo> sistpoty: uhm... no: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/m/mplayer/
<ryanthiessen> slomo: was it you that was thinking of doing a thoggen package for breezy?
<slomo> ryanthiessen: yes... or for breezy+1... why?
<ryanthiessen> slomo: just got word from the developer, he's putting out a release and a new .deb next week, perhaps that could save some work
<slomo> ryanthiessen: sure :) can you notify me when he released a new version?
<ryanthiessen> slomo: will do
<slomo> ryanthiessen: thanks :) but i think i'll package it myself and don't take his package
<sistpoty> slomo: this is strange... i don't see a cvs...-0.2 binary there... there are mplayer-386_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1_i386.deb and mplayer-386_1.0-pre7-0.2_i386.deb... which one to go? (i always get it wrong with versions *g*)
<slomo> sistpoty: the 0.1 ;)
<sistpoty> damn... to new for my unstable (either too new in general or i should upgrade about 150 packages...)
<sistpoty> erm... 338 packages to update... I'll do this tomorrow and try again, ok?
<slomo> ok, thanks :)
<slomo> just notify me when you have some results
<slomo> we should have a buildable mplayer package by then ;)
<sistpoty> slomo: i will do, and good luck ;)
* sistpoty is off to bed then... gn8 everyone
<slomo> gn8
* bddebian hides from ajmitch 
<mbreit> good night
<bddebian> gnight mbreit
<bddebian> Damn, where is everyone?  Hard at work? :-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: yep :_)
<Nafallo> :-)
<bddebian> Good man :-)
<ajmitch> why would you hide from me, bddebian ?
* bddebian isn't here
<Nafallo> lol
<bddebian> ajmitch: Because I seem to frustrate you :-)
<ajmitch> don't worry, I'll try to take it out on others ;)
<bddebian> Well I wish I understood better how to be more helpful :-(
<ajmitch> you're doing ok
<bddebian> Yeah, I can tell :-)
<ajmitch> I'm just the sort of person who's willing to critique others' work :)
<ajmitch> it's the perfectionist in me that needs to be beaten down
<bddebian> Nah, that's a good thing :-)
<ajmitch> I haven't even look at half the ones you said just needed a rebuild
<bddebian> That's OK, no one looks at my work.. ;-P
<ajmitch> I'm noone now, am I?
<bddebian> You just said... :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Do you have your FTBFS list?
<ajmitch> I havent' grabbed the build logs to see if they are really FTBFS
<bddebian> ajmitch: If the package requires libmagick++6 but depends shlibs, it should resolve libmagick++6c2 on it's own right?
<ajmitch> I guess
<bddebian> You guess?
<ajmitch> yes, I'm just guessing there
<ajmitch> bddebian: btw, don't bother with k3d
<ajmitch> I've got to upload the patched pkg from Lathiat
<bddebian> I'm no where near the k's yet :-)
<bddebian> OK, postgresql-plruby depends postgresql (< 7.5).  Should it depend postgresql-7.4 or be upgraded?
<ajmitch> depends if it works with 8.0, and whether 7.4 or 8.0 is default
<bddebian>  7.5.8 is default
<ajmitch> well, I guess you have to check if it works nicely with that :)
<bddebian> Bah I'll leave that for you MOTU types ;-P
<chillywilly> yo
<bddebian> chillywilly!!!!!!!
<ajmitch> bddebian: aren't you supposed to be one?
<bddebian> Uhm, polyxmass is an empty source package (meta package?)
<chillywilly> bddebian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bddebian> ajmitch: Nope
<ajmitch> bddebian: why not?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why not, what?
* chillywilly is drinking Sam Adams Octoberfest in anticipation of autumn :)
<ajmitch> why aren't you a 'MOTU type'
<bddebian> <-- Is not an MOTU :-)
<bddebian> chillywilly: Nice
<bddebian> ajmitch: And isn't it obvious that I don't know much? :-)
* ajmitch is sick of that
<chillywilly> yea, that's a weak argument bddebian
* chillywilly thwaps bddebian around some
<bddebian> chillywilly: What's a weak arguement?
<chillywilly> are you watching the same channel as I am or are you just particularly dense tonight ;)
* chillywilly hands bddebian a *virtual* beer
* bddebian chugs it down
<bddebian> chillywilly: What you been up to man?  I was in your neck of the woods last week
<chillywilly> bah...
<chillywilly> had a really busy weekend
<chillywilly> practiced some more with the church band on friday night
<bddebian> Cool
<chillywilly> then went to a music festival and was there all day saturday
<bddebian> ajmitch: Sick of what man?
<chillywilly> then we had our church festival where we played live all day on Sunday
<chillywilly> we rocked
<bddebian> Coolio
<ajmitch> bddebian: sick of the "I'm so thick, not worthy to be a MOTU" sort of argument :)
<chillywilly> I have some video...should upload it
<bddebian> ajmitch: That's not arguement, that's fact ;-P
<Nafallo> gaah
<bddebian> ajmitch: Anyway, shouldn't a source meta package include all the packages?
<Nafallo> mplayer just has to be the worst source in the archive ;-)
<Burgundavia> Nafallo, I don't understand why people like the application. It has a horrible interface and it sounds horrible to maintain
<Nafallo> Burgundavia: it can play everything :-P
<Nafallo> I'm rebuilding the package anyway ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: depends, if it was merged into anoether
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well it looks wrong to me
<chillywilly> people like mplayer because it is the swiss army knife of media players
<chillywilly> imho
<bddebian> I think it's because it kinda sounds like Windows Media Player
* bddebian ducks
<zyga> err
<chillywilly> xine has to be a close second though and then for UIs totem with the xine backend rules my world
<zyga> it's because it's startup time is better than everything else
<zyga> without gui it's pretty usable
<zyga> and it's the fastest as far as I can tell
<bddebian> ajmitch: What do you think makes more sense.  Plow through the rest of these packages making notes, or trying to fix the FTBFSs I find?
<ajmitch> bddebian: so I take it you're going to fix all those ones that you've noted, since they're under your name?
<bddebian> ajmitch: I guess, though that wasn't necessarily my intention.  I wanted to get through the "low hanging fruit" first, then go back to FTBFSs and other more difficult issues
<ajmitch> some of us have already done a run through compiling the whole list :)
<bddebian> Then why am I doing this?
<ajmitch> for fame & glory, and the love of it all
<bddebian> I mean, manually going through the list?
<ajmitch> for just that reason
<bddebian> But if you folks have already made lists and I'm expected to fix all that I find, what is the point?
<ajmitch> just because I've built everything & have build logs doesn't mean I've checked all the dependencies yet
<bddebian> Well then I ask again, should I keep going through the list or fix what I have already found? :-)
<ajmitch> fixing as you go tends to be a better way
<bddebian> OK
<jblack> Hello, hello, hello!
* jblack spins the bottle.. spin, spin spin
<jblack> Hey ajmitch! What's up?
<ajmitch> hi jblack
<ajmitch> just doing some coding
<ajmitch> watching irc, etc..
<jblack> Sounds like a dreamlife. :)
<ajmitch> oh sure
<jblack> Anyways, I'd like to grab those projects that you think could use baz of one incarnation of another. :)
* ajmitch still needs to have more spare time for ubuntu
<ajmitch> right..
<ajmitch> let me try & think which ones could benefit
<bddebian> Hello jblack
<jblack> bddebian! What's up?
<bddebian> Just making ajmitch's life more difficult. :-) You?
<jblack> Just making ajmitch's life more difficult. :-)
<ajmitch> the world is against me..
<jblack> ajmitch: Nah, don't take it that way. If people are looking for you, that means you matter.
<ajmitch> that's a novel way of looking at it :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah, we love you man :-)
<ajmitch> jblack: the 2 projects that I have contact with as a packager _might_ find it helpful, although they're fairly quiet
<jblack> Thats a good thing then. They're not in a huge rush. They won't start screaming "We'll die if you don't fix this problem THIS VERY SECOND"
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> one uses cvs on savannah, the other svn on its own server
<ajmitch> where developers have ssh access (including me)
<jblack> Those are good targets. We have the tools to migrate them without loosing history. What are the names of the projects, if I may ask?
<ajmitch> dotgnu portable.net (uses cvs), and gnu enterprise
<ajmitch> they have very minimal use of branching/tagging
<jblack> Those sound like they'd be pretty big.
<ajmitch> pnet is ~1 million LOC
<ajmitch> gnu enterprise isn't as big, but is comprised of a number of tools
<bddebian> Well the GCC4CommonProblems is a helpful page.. :-)
<bddebian> What is "invalid use of void expression" error?
<jblack> Ok. I'll talk to the enterprise guys. Do you have any friends their?
<ajmitch> yeah, jamest, jcater, reinhard in #gnuenterprise, or there's the mailing list
<ajmitch> I'd better get onto their packaging ASAP though :)
<ajmitch> since I was using it for a bzr experiment
<jblack> Grin. :)
<jblack> I like the idea of getting them to bzr and you packaging them. You can track their code much more easily
<ajmitch> well it's not too hard already with svn
<ajmitch> since I have commit access there
<jblack> I think it would be cool to have them in bzr, so that everybody in the world has commit access. :)
<ajmitch> sure, but I think something like PQM for bzr will be an important part for most people
<jblack> true. In the meantime, though, multiple people can commit to one place.
<ajmitch> so is baz marketing part of your work now?
<jblack> Lets just say that I'm invested in getthing baz out to the general public.
<jblack> A lot of people have worked on bazaar. It doesn't do anybody any good if its hidden in a clost. :)
<jblack> *closet
<ajmitch> it's a hot topic at the moment, which SCM to use
<bddebian> Visual Source Safe?
* bddebian hides again
<jblack> is it? Then lets jump on it.
<jblack> If they're actively discussing this issue, then the mailing list is probably best.
<ajmitch> not for gnue, but in general
<ajmitch> eg on planet.debian.org, various lists
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-s]  by ChanServ
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> why cant i write to ubuntu channel?
<Whistler> i get * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<rob^> you probably have been banned
<rob^> yep you have been
<Whistler> emm
<Whistler> its probably of my dynamic ip
<rob^> no
<Whistler> ban is for my nick?
<rob^> %Whistler!*@*
<Whistler> oh
<Whistler> i still dont get the reason of this
<rob^> well either you, or someone using your nick was naughty in #ubuntu and got banned
<rob^> talk to one of the ops to get the ban removed
<Whistler> theres no ops online
<Whistler> :D
<Whistler> well thx
<rob^> :)
<StrikeForce_work> hey all
<StrikeForce_work> cany anyone tell me what package deals with the qsqldatabase?
<StrikeForce_work> can*
<Whistler> anybody can recommend me vnc client?
<Whistler> sorry for askin here but i have ban in ubuntu chan
<StrikeForce_work> why do you have a ban?
<StrikeForce_work> sudo apt-cache search vnc
<Whistler> i dont know why
<Whistler> :(
<phlaegel> Whistler: is your nick registered?
<Whistler> yep
<phlaegel> never mind then :-)
<StrikeForce_work> damn this mythmusic depends on a lot :(
<StrikeForce_work> I may as well download every single binary :P
* rob^ looks up, yes he does
<StrikeForce_work> btw anyone wanna REVU bittorrent and bittornado please :)
<StrikeForce_work> Does predepends get installed prior to the installation of the main package?
* Whistler wants an ibook
<rob^> we can't help you, see http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.eloan.com/&ei=uFYVQ9HFNJesYd6a6eAI
<rob^> ;)
* Whistler need only $1,299.00
<rob^> they can help you
<StrikeForce_work> lol
<sivang> ibook runs breezy ok now?
<jtan325> i've never spammed, and I don't think this counts as spam, but I would like to advertise a little program that I work on the dev team for. Conky 1.3.0, released literally within the past hour, is out and about. find it at http://conky.sf.net . there's a debian package now too, made by yours truly, with the help of many kind folks in here. conky is a lightweight system monitor for X, based on the now-defunct torsmo program
<Treenaks> thanks for the spam. Please use freshmeat.net
<StrikeForce_work> lol
<StrikeForce_work> so well put
<jtan325> haha. we'll keep freshmeat in mind for 2.x
<rob^> heh
<StrikeForce_work> has anyone got mythmusic to compile in breezy?
<rob^> will be fixed soon
<jtan325> please check it out though, it's cool :-)
<rob^> and you mean rhythmbox, right?
<StrikeForce_work> you working on it rob^ ?
<rob^> no, but the person who is said the fix should be done and uploaded within the hour
<StrikeForce_work> no the package mythmusic thats got unmet deps?
<StrikeForce_work> ahh k
<StrikeForce_work> I'll have to take a look because I'm ready to use my computer as an anchor at the moment :(
<rob^> why don't you try a mythtv based distro?
<ivoks> morning
<StrikeForce_work> rob^: why i don't want to use it I'm just helping with the unmet deps or trying to
<StrikeForce_work> morning ivoks
<rob^> ah
<StrikeForce_work> the only errors I'm getting are mysql based ones?
<StrikeForce_work> so hence I'm getting confused in it so when he/she uploads it I wanna have a look
<ivoks> am...hm...
<ivoks> security personal? :)
* ivoks needs a MOTU with upload rights :)
<ajmitch> uh oh
<ajmitch> what have you broken now? :)
<ivoks> hi ajmitch
<ivoks> i fixed sec. issue in openvpn (4 issues)
<ajmitch> ooh
<ivoks> needs upload
<ajmitch> yep
<ivoks> www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/openvpn-20050831.diff
<ivoks> that's for hoary
<ivoks> not breezy
<ajmitch> 404
<ivoks> breezy has newer version
<ivoks> pl now
* ajmitch still don't see it :)
<ivoks> reload :)
<ajmitch> ok, finally..
<ajmitch> so you patched the source directly?
<ivoks> yes, dpatch confused...
<ivoks> you can do it right, if you have time..
<ivoks> http://openvpn.net/patch/2.0.1-security-patches/ - 2.0 patches could be applied on hoary's 1.9 version
<ivoks> there is just failed hunk (inside a comment)
<ivoks> i'm in a hury
<ivoks> so... take care...
<ajmitch> ok :)
<pef> hello
<jtan325> hey ajmitch. remember the little program i was trying to package and kept bugging you with questions for?
<ajmitch> yes
<jtan325> well thanks for the help. we finally released 1.3.0 a little over two hours ago, and it finally comes in a .deb package too :-)
<ajmitch> great
<jtan325> working with an debian dev to submit to debian repos for review, then siretart said i should ask him to ask for a sync
<siretart> morning
<siretart> jtan325: how is it called?
<ajmitch> morning siretart
<siretart> ajmitch! :)
<ajmitch> siretart!!
<jtan325> morning siretart. you mean package name? it is conky_1.3.0-1
<jtan325> or where you asking something else?
<siretart> I see an ITP from Bjarke Bolding dated Aug 2
<siretart> do you know him?
<jtan325> ah no
<jtan325> i should email him huh
<ajmitch> yes, certainly
<ajmitch> as you should always have an ITP filed before working on a package :)
<jtan325> haha
<jtan325> well we wanted one available for this release
<jtan325> because it is the last release in the 1.x branch
<jtan325> we are overhauling the code for 2.x
<ajmitch> what does it do?
<siretart> he hasn't uploaded anything yet
<jtan325> well, if you guys aren't busy being motus and can spare a few minutes... :-)
<siretart> so you should really contact and coordinate with him to avoid further confusion
<jtan325> http://conky.sf.net
<jtan325> it's a lightweight system monitor for X
<jtan325> descendant of the now-dead torsmo package
<tseng> hah torsmo was elite
<jtan325> tseng, then conky is 1337
<tseng> rad
<ajmitch> btw steps 2->4 for the debian install can be compressed to one
<jtan325> haha i know, i know
<ajmitch> zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<jtan325> lol yeah. just thought maybe the n00bs might learn something
<jtan325> if i did it the long way :-)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> they don't learn, they cut & paste
<tseng> if they are reading debian/rules
<tseng> they should know zcat
<jtan325> sure thing
<jtan325> if you guys try conky out and run into problems and need help, let me know or try #conky, there's usually someone around
<jtan325> oh yeah, one question: do you guys know what library Xdbe is in?
<jtan325> because apparently my packaging has a deps problem, so the deb. dev and i are trying to figure out whre Xdbe is
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ok duder
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ross' debs are done
<Lathiat> ajmitch: all up to date etc
<ajmitch> sweet
<Lathiat> ajmitch: http://www.burtonini.com/debian/breezy/
<ajmitch> how much MOTUness you have at the moment? you went thru TB, right?
<Lathiat> no
<ajmitch> ah
<Lathiat> i have to wait till next week to do that
<Lathiat> i didnt know ic ould do it beforehand...
<ajmitch> ok, should I try & get another MOTU to rubberstamp this?
<Lathiat> yeh
* ajmitch wonders if mbreit or any of the others who might be around, would like to take a look
* mbreit is around...
<ajmitch> mbreit: great
<ajmitch> http://www.burtonini.com/debian/breezy/
<ajmitch>  :)
<tseng> im reading it
<ajmitch> thanks tseng
<mbreit> ajmitch: i am not in the universe keyring right now...
<Nafallo> wow
<ajmitch> mbreit: doesn't matter
<Nafallo> my trashapplet is back :-)
<tseng> it works for me, besides i thought we were at no NEW packages
<tseng> +# postinst script for avai
<tseng> theres a typo
<ajmitch> tseng: ogra is letting this one through, I asked him
<tseng> but who cares
<tseng> not I
<ogra> but elmo probably ;)
<tseng> meh
<tseng> its in the init script
<tseng> he wotn even notice
<mbreit> tseng: we are at "don't waste you time creating new packages, but finished packages can still be uploaded" iirc ;)
<tseng> i see
<tseng> monopod? :P
<ajmitch> besides, avahi is good crack
* ajmitch wanted to see monopod in
<ogra> tseng, you wont belive what elmo looks at if he checks... but lets test it :)
<ajmitch> it's on REVU, we could beg ogra ;)
<mbreit> tseng, ajmitch: i would review monopod but as you know, it does not work on amd64 :(
<ajmitch> mbreit: no, I didn't know that
<ajmitch> I had been using it
<ogra> as long as no work has to go in, it should be fine for upload, but that doesnt look like
<ajmitch> except it did want to download everything, every night
<tseng> thats its job :)
<ajmitch> I mean things that were already downloaded
<ajmitch> and I'm on a 10GB data cap
<StrikeForce> can I get someone to revu bittorrent and bittornado please :)
<ajmitch> did bittornado really need changed?
<Lathiat> yeh tis wxgtk dep is broken
<ajmitch> I guess so, libwxgtk2.4-1python is installed on my box but no longer in the archive
<Nafallo> StrikeForce: no ;-)
<Nafallo> siretart: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO REVU? ;-)
<ajmitch> they look ok..
<StrikeForce> Nafallo: ok let me have a look as to why
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: looks good, I'll upload
<StrikeForce> Nafallo: ok why Nafallo ?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: what's broken?
<StrikeForce> Nafallo: I can't see anything
<Nafallo> hmm
* ajmitch only grabbed the .diff.gz & .dsc for each
<Nafallo> fixed
<Nafallo> I got python errors for index.py
<StrikeForce> Nafallo: I did initially as well just kept refreshing :P
<Nafallo> siretart: forget that. dunno what happened :-P
<Nafallo> StrikeForce: so it wasn't just me. *puuh*
<ajmitch> gah, revu moved, so my password isn't remembered
<tseng> oops
<tseng> ill have the same problem someday soon
<StrikeForce> I changed my password
<ajmitch> siretart: your recover password util rocks, btw ;)
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: forget that, I'll have to ask ogra to review & upload these :)
<ajmitch> or someone else who can upload to main
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: huh?
<StrikeForce> ajmitch: does that mean I stuffed up?
<ajmitch> it means that the packages are in main, not universe
<StrikeForce> oh ok
* ajmitch adds his name to the TB agenda
<ajmitch> hey \sh
<ajmitch> so should I list all my uploads on my wiki page? ;)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: yes :-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<\sh> hey guys
<\sh> lunch break
<Nafallo> \sh: morning :-)
<sivang> ajmitch: when is TB ?
<ajmitch> sivang: next week
<ajmitch> 6 sep, 20:00 UTC
<ajmitch> 8AM for me :)
<ajmitch> ah, it's already on my calendar, good..
<\sh> going agian...cu
<slomo> good morning
<slomo> Nafallo: ping?
<ajmitch> morning slomo
* ajmitch wonders what else to put on his wiki page
<Nafallo> slomo: pong :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: did you polish the mplayer package already? ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: tsss, I went to bed and then haven't woke up yet ;-)
<siretart> ajmitch: recovering works again?
<ajmitch> siretart: hm?
<siretart> ajmitch: yesterday, mbreit told me it was broken
<ajmitch> 'it'?
<siretart> lostpw.py. aah now I understand
<ajmitch> ah, right.. ;)
<siretart> nothing is broken mbreit confused me, that all ;)
<ajmitch> yes, it gave me the gpg output that I could decrypt
<slomo> hi siretart :)
<siretart> huhu slomo
<siretart> ajmitch: well, in fact, I was too lazy to look up how I could send an email. I was interested in how popen works in python, anyway. thats the background of lostpw.py ;)
<ajmitch> aha
<ajmitch> sending email is very simple :)
<siretart> I'm absolutly sure it is
<siretart> popen is simple as well ;)
<mbreit> siretart: it WAS broken yesterday....
<siretart> mbreit: what did you use as email address?
<siretart> mbreit: if you enter an email with no key associated then the output will be empty. that right
<mbreit> siretart: the email adress was right
<mbreit> siretart: it worked again yesterday evening
<mbreit> siretart: with the same mail adress
<siretart> mbreit: hmm.. then somethins weird is going on :)
<siretart> something, even.
<siretart> I hate this sun type 5 keyboards..
<mbreit> siretart: i thought you fixed it....
<siretart> I had a look at the scripts, but I didn't remember something suspicous..
<siretart> well, lets concentrate rather on revu2. and of course on remaining transistions
<siretart> and malone bugs
<siretart> *sigh*
<ajmitch> yay! :)
<ajmitch> don't worry, we've just a frantic few weeks until release, and then the cycle can begin all over again!
<siretart> btw, what happened to j^'s network-manager package? will we include it in universe?
<Lathiat_> siretart: theres a big kaffufle over taht
<Lathiat_> theres some new canonical person working on it also for breezy+1
<ajmitch> who is working on it there?
<Nafallo> ajmitch: Diziet
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> ah, ian jackson, thought it would be him
<siretart> Lathiat_: I thought diziet said, he had no objections in having nm in universe
<Lathiat_> well im not sure what came of it
<ajmitch> time for me to sleep, night all
<Nafallo> ajmitch: night mate :-)
<siretart> gn8 ajmitch
<colin__> ogra: hi
<colin__> (others, hi too)
<ogra> hi colin__
<ogra> :)
<colin__> did your DSL problems get fixed? :)
<ivoks> hi
<colin__> I'm just dropping by to know what you thought about my mail (about sylpheed-claws)
<ogra> half way.. i had a long outage tonight again
<colin__> heh
<colin__> that's painful :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: did you import that fix or droped it?
<ogra> colin__, i think it doesnt break anything, so its ok....
<colin__> cool! good news :)
<ivoks> ogra: there is security problem with openvpn in hoary
<siretart> ogra! :)
<colin__> ogra: so what should I do ?
<siretart> does anyone happen to know what happened to opera? i think it used to be in multiverse, iirc
<ogra> ivoks, so ping pitti about it, or the MOTUSecurity team
<ivoks> i did a fix allready... :)
<ogra> siretart, not that i'm aware of
<ogra> ivoks, great, give it to pitti or the MOTUSecurity team ;)
<siretart> ivoks: can you mail the fix to security-review@lists.ubuntu.com?
<Nafallo> ivoks: kewl. mail the debdiff to security-review@l.u.c then :-)
<ivoks> Nafallo: www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/openvpn-20050831.diff
<Nafallo> ivoks: I'm not a mailing-list ;-)
<ivoks> but you are in sec team :)
<Nafallo> hehe, oki. I'll look at it :-P
<ivoks> :)
<Nafallo> ivoks: that changelog needs more work. something like: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/kismet/kismet_2005.08.R1-1ubuntu1/changelog
<Nafallo> but then again, more info is that would be even greater :-)
<Nafallo> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/b/bugzilla/bugzilla_2.16.5-2ubuntu0.2/changelog
<Nafallo> that's a good one :-)
<ivoks> uh :)
<ivoks> i don't have time right now...
<ivoks> i have exam tomorrow..
<slomo> ivoks: are these CAN fixed in 2.0?
<ivoks> slomo: breezy has fixed version
<slomo> ivoks: ok
<slomo> ivoks: btw... did you hear something from mako or elmo?
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=324167
<ivoks> 2.0.2-1 is fixed version
<Nafallo> ivoks: looks good except the changelog ;-)
<ivoks> damn... 2.0 is unfixed too
<ivoks> Nafallo: feel free to change it, breezy's openvpn needs fixing too (sorry for misleading informations)
<ivoks> or sync from debian
<slomo> ivoks: yeah... sync from debian would be the best i think ;)
<ivoks> well, i can't do that, so... :)
<ivoks> slomo: it turns out that my PGP key is broken (?)
<ivoks> slomo: GPG gurus are checking what's could be an issue...
<slomo> ivoks: sure you can... just ping elmo to do a sync :) no need for upload rights
<slomo> ivoks: uh... :(
<slomo> ivoks: how did you notice that your key is broken?
<ivoks> Severity: grave
<ivoks> according to Debian :)
<ivoks> slomo: i reported a bug to launchpad
<ivoks> slomo: they had some issues and didn't know how to reproduce it
<ivoks> slomo: it turns out, my fingerprint was creating that issues :)
<ivoks> slomo: after debuging conclusion was that this is material for gpg gurus :)
<ivoks> so... here I am :)
<ivoks> ok, i'm out of here
<ivoks> i hope elmo isn't ignoring me
<ivoks> i just never get any feedback from him :/
<slomo> dito... but normally he does syncs silently... when you write him a mail about the sync you'll get a "done" mail as reply ;)
<ivoks> :)
<slomo> but just wait for breezy-changes to list openvpn :)
<ivoks> ok..
<ivoks> got to go...
<ivoks> bye
<Mitario> hello hello
<Treenaks> Mitario: hey
<Treenaks> Mitario: you needed your key signed? :)
<slomo> hi Mitario :)
<Mitario> Treenaks, no, not anymore :) but thanks anyways, and.. I'll sign your key at some meeting or something :p
<Mitario> slomo, any response from elmo yet? :)
<slomo> no :(
<Mitario> k
<Mitario> btw, anyone knows a way to repartition and resize stuff?
<Mitario> does gparted do that?
<slomo> probably
* Mitario hopes gparted is on live
<bddebian> Howdy
<Mitario> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Mitario
<slomo> aaah... where is nafallo?! :(
<Mitario> (behind you)
<Mitario> hmm is there a 'universe/motu discussion' list?
<Mitario> except -devel..
<slomo> hmm... ogra? do we also sync automatically from 3rd party repositories like marillat's?
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<ogra> slomo, not automatically
<slomo> ogra: ok, thanks :) because we have 3 packages rewritten which shoudln't be synced from him
<ogra> if they have ubuntuX versions that shouldnt be an issue anyway
<slomo> oh... right... i haven't thought of that ;)
<tseng> holy blog spam batman
<slomo> ?
<tseng> i just got 5 at once
<slomo> spam comments in your blog? online casino and the like? ;)
<tseng> holy crap
<tseng> more than 5
<tseng> yeah that stuff
* bddebian stops adding tsengs name to "those" web sites
<slomo> hehe... these were the only comments i got so far ;)
<tseng> "9 comments marked as spam"
<tseng> slomo: oh i get a bunch
<tseng> slomo: you need to be on planet
<slomo> hm but i don't have many ubuntu or linux specific posts ;)
<Treenaks> neither do I :P
<slomo> tseng: btw... you need this wordpress audioscrobbler plugin :)
<tseng> no i dont
<tseng> i think its kind of crappy
<slomo> lol... ok :) why?
<tseng> do you have it on your site now?
<tseng> i didnt like the output
<slomo> yes... i have it almost since the beginning
<tseng> lets see it
<tseng> ogra: http://kerneltrap.org/node/5606
<tseng> haha / activates Find in firefox
<tseng> that rocks
<tseng> much faster than control f
<ogra> sine 1.0 :)
<ogra> since even
<tseng> no one told me!
<Mitario> oh cool slang2 transition is complete too
<ogra> wow, guys, you rock :)
<Mitario> well the wiki page says so :)
<ogra> as long as apt thinks the same, thats fine ;)
<Mitario> hi ivoks
<ivoks> hi
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<bddebian> If I change a build-dep for wxwin2.4-headers, do I need both wx2.4-headers and wx-common or just wx2.4-headers?
<ivoks> ?
<bddebian> xmule currently build-deps on wxwin2.4-headers which is replaced by wx2.4-headers, wx-common
<Mitario> afaik just wx2.4headers
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> both
<bddebian> Grr
<Mitario> oh both?
<Mitario> sorry :)
<bddebian> :-)
<ivoks> bddebian: check wich files you need for build
<ivoks> maybe you don't need both
<bddebian> ivoks: HOw do I do that?
<ivoks> don't install any of those two
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> OK
<ivoks> try to compile
<ivoks> and then every file it will miss search with apt-file search
<pef> juste a little question in english, since I'm not very fluent, I've updated a debian/rules file by cutting down its size by 2, how should I tell that in changelog ?
<ivoks> well... "cleaning up debhelper scripts"
<pef> thank you !
<Mitario> any motu's who can sponsor me?
<ivoks> :)
<xhaker> hello all
<Mitario> hi xhaker
<bddebian> Hello xhaker
<ivoks> nice :)
<ivoks> http://no-name-yet.com
<ivoks> even better www.no-name-yet.com :)
<ogra> oh, that still exists ?
<ogra> i thought it was shut down long ago
<ivoks> yep :)
<highvoltage> i hope they keep it up, for historical purposes.
<highvoltage> i remember the first time i heard that mark was going to release a linux distribution, it was very exciting.
<Mitario> heh I didn't even know mark at that time
<bddebian> I still don't "know" Mark :-)
<Mitario> heh
<pef> siretart: hi, I often have "TypeError: this constructor takes no arguments", is it a feature ? ;)
<pef> siretart: on revu of course
<pef> if a motu has some free time, please review this package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=522
<pef> thanks !
<bddebian> What should we do if there is a newer revision of something in Debian but it's on UniverseUnmetDeps?  In this case vipec.
<Mitario> siretart, ping
<Mitario> bddebian, are the unmetdeps being fixed with the debian merge?
<bddebian> Mitario: Actually it has FTBFS problems with gcc4
<Mitario> hmmmm i thought you could ask for a merge from elmo but i'm not totally sure :S
<Mitario> ajmitch, ?
<Mitario> ajmitch always knows these kind of things :)
<bddebian> ajmitch is MOTUIC?
<bddebian> No one else knows???
<tseng> whats the question?
<tseng> i see several
<bddebian> What should we do if there is a newer revision of something in Debian but it's on UniverseUnmetDeps?  In this case vipec.
<tseng> we arent syncing new revisions from debian
<tseng> unless it does something to fix unmet deps/
<tseng> whats the rationale
<bddebian> Well you can't fix an unmet dep if you can't build it ;-)
<tseng> oh
<Lathiat_> bddebian: so it has gcc4 problems too?
<bddebian> Lathiat_: Yes
<Lathiat_> if so, it should probably be synced
<Mitario> bddebian, you could apply a patch
<Lathiat_> is it a nwe version?
<Lathiat_> or just a new revision?
<Mitario> (to fix the gcc4 errors)
<bddebian> Mitario: Aye but if it's already fixed in Debian, why do it?
<Lathiat_> Mitario: its nicer to sync, makes merging later easier...
<bddebian> Lathiat_: -4 vs -3
<Mitario> bddebian, UVFS :)
<Lathiat_> bddebian: then thatd probably be ok, but i'd check with one of the other MOTUs first
<siretart> Mitario: pong
<Mitario> siretart, hey, can you add me to revu when I click 'send'? :)
<bddebian> tseng: See, I try to help.. :'-(
<siretart> send?
<siretart> huh?
<Mitario> siretart, (in evolution)
<tseng> if its jsut a gcc fix
<tseng> sync it
<tseng> (after testing)
<siretart> Mitario: ah, you want your key in the keyring?
<bddebian> tseng: HOw do I get it synced?
<tseng> mail elmo
<Mitario> siretart, yes, and a reviewer account :)
* bddebian wants to kill himself
<Mitario> bddebian, ask elmo :)
<Mitario> iirc
<pef> where can I find a personn in the "strongset" for signing my key ?
<tseng> pef: biglumber.com
<slomo> pef: biglumber for example
* pef can helps bddebian 
<bddebian> pef: In here or a DD or biglumber :-)
<pef> this needs a physical contact, right ?
<bddebian> pef: Help me what, kill myself
<bddebian> :-)
<slomo> Mitario: any answer from mako or elmo?
<Mitario> slomo, not yet :(
<pef> bddebian: yes, but mmm I'm too far :/
<siretart> Mitario: done
<Mitario> siretart, thanks :)
<slomo> Mitario: maybe we should visit them ;)
<siretart> Mitario: I added your key, please upload something to review to get a account created
<Mitario> sladen, yeah you have a ticket to UK/australia? :D
<siretart> err wait
<siretart> I can do that by hand..
<siretart> Mitario: try to recover your password
<slomo> Mitario: not sladen :P
<Mitario> pff indeed ;)
<Mitario> siretart, allright
<slomo> Mitario: but i don't have one... but afaik they're both in the USA?
<Mitario> oooh
<slomo> Mitario: but that doesn't make it easier ;)
<Mitario> slomo, heh :)
<Mitario> siretart, ehm 'Now paste the text below?'
<siretart> Mitario: your login is: michiel@eyesopened.nl
<Mitario> yeah
<Mitario> siretart, but at the 'recover' page I don't get an encrypted pass
<bddebian> tseng: Do you know if he prefers e-mail or ping on IRC?
<Mitario> just type this command: gpg -d <<EOT
<Mitario> and then, paste the text below
<siretart> indeed
<Mitario> problem is, there's no text below ;)
<Treenaks> Mitario: does gpg -d give you something?
<Mitario> Treenaks, yeah, a stdin
<Treenaks> Mitario: give it an encrypted message
<Mitario> which encrypted message?
<Treenaks> Mitario: that will (when decrypted) show the indicated text
<Mitario> Treenaks, yes I know :)
<Treenaks> Mitario: so what's the problem? :)
<Mitario> Treenaks, the encrypted message didn't appear to recover my pass, but siretart now fixed it
<siretart> it does now?
* siretart confused again
<siretart> Mitario: does your pw work after all?
<Mitario> hmm, gpg -d doesn't return a password at all
<Mitario> it returns to stdout?
<Mitario> ooooh
<Mitario> wait, missed the missing \n
<Mitario> siretart, allright works now :)
<siretart> Mitario: these are the things I want to do better in revu2 ;)
<Mitario> code it in ruby ;-)
* Mitario ducks
<siretart> Mitario: you are welcome to contribute: http://revu.tauware.de/trac
<Mitario> btw what's the adv of using dput over dupload?
<siretart> none.
<siretart> I like the syntax of dput better
<Mitario> ah
* Mitario dputs a test package
<Mitario> hrm, how do I generate .changes from a source package
<slomo> Mitario: dpkg-buildpackage or debuild
<Mitario> yeah but that makes me compile the package :)
<bddebian> How else would you have any changes? :-)
<Mitario> oh changes is per binary package of course :)
<Mitario> no it isn't :/
<Mitario> well if you dpkg-buildpackage -S for instance, it doesn't generate changes
<slomo> Mitario: dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa for example
<Mitario> aaah
<Mitario> right
<Mitario> danke :)
<slomo> Mitario: this creates changes... (and -sd instead of -sa when you don't want the original tarball to be included)
<Mitario> allright :)
<slomo> Mitario: you can speak german? or just some words? ;)
<Mitario> well, i speak more than 'some words', but i'm not native if that's what you mean :)
<slomo> Mitario: ok, we better stay with english then ;)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Mitario> slomo, try me ;-)
<Nafallo> food, sleep or leisure? ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: ah, there you are again :) let's finish mplayer today ;)
<slomo> Nafallo: and i think the liba52 segfault is related to this cvs version... let's see whether it disappears with the try2
<Nafallo> slomo: that's food and coffeine then ;-). brb.
* Nafallo gone fixing food :-P
<pef> slomo: hi
<slomo> Nafallo: ok =)
<slomo> pef: hi :)
<pef> slomo: can you have a look at coccinella on revu ? you already advocated it, it's a new upstream version(and debian/rules is twice smaller :] 
<slomo> pef: twice smaller? cdbs? ;)
<slomo> pef: but sure... i'll do
<pef> slomo: no, better usage of loops ;)
<pef> and I've deleted configure stuff target, useless for scripts
<slomo> pef: ok :)
<slomo> oh no... galeon crashed :(
<slomo> pef: and it's your fault ;P the debdiff was too big for the ram ;)
<slomo> pef: hmm... 686... does it run on something lower?
<pef> slomo: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), I think yes, but I will ask to people on forum (can't test at home)
<pef> the .so files
<slomo> pef: ok... i don't know whether we have some policies for such things ;)
<bddebian> Damn, why do I even bother looking at fscking C++ code :'-(
<slomo> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> slomo: Looking at some of my FTBFS problems :-(
<Mitario> bddebian, tried google? :)
<Mitario> I just found a few FTBFS packages on google :)
<Mitario> just by searching for one line of the error message
<slomo> bddebian: or look debian bts or gentoo for fixes ;)
<bddebian> BTS doesn't have anything
<bddebian> Nor does google
<slomo> what package?
<bddebian> tyvis
<slomo> bddebian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=tyvis
<slomo> bddebian: http://packages.qa.debian.org is useful for such things :)
<bddebian> slomo: That isn't the error I'm getting.  I knew about that one
<slomo> bddebian: oh... sorry then :(
<bddebian> NP :-)
<slomo> bddebian: can you paste the error somewhere?
<bddebian> bah, whats the damn pastebin url?
<slomo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<bddebian> Ah, I didn't have the linux part :-)
<slomo> or paste.debian.net ;)
<bddebian> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1770
<slomo> ok, i'll take a look... but don't expect too much ;) i don't like c++
<bddebian> Who does besides jbailey?? ;-P
<slomo> hm, i thought he is a C guy ;)
<bddebian> Jeff knows everything ;-)
<slomo> bddebian: hmm... i have an other line 107 than you ;)
<SloMo_> bddebian: hmm... i have an other line 107 than you ;)
<bddebian> great
<slomo> lol
<slomo> what is this LONG thing?
<bddebian> No freaking clue :-)
<slomo> hrm
<slomo> ok ;)
<bddebian> I'm a dumbass remember :)
<slomo> siretart: oh nice... our current non-marillat ffmpeg seems to be broken for ac3 decoding... marillat one's work... i hope mdz will answer my mail before breezy ;)
<pef> bye !
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> any motu around here?
<Mitario> uploader? :p
<ivoks> yep
<ivoks> ok... issue around my key is solved
<bddebian> ivoks: Cool
<slomo> ivoks: how?
<bddebian> ivoks: What was up with the launchpad thing?
<ivoks> i turns out launchpad doesn't support sing-only keys
<ivoks> those are keys without subkey
<bddebian> Ahhh
<ivoks> (you can't encrypt with it)
<ivoks> that will be fixed, but i will have to wait for one more month :)
<Mitario> ivoks email mako with the CoC? :)
<ivoks> i allready did
<ivoks> now, any uploader here?
<ivoks> we have a security bugs in openvpn :/
<ivoks> seriuos! :)
<slomo> ivoks: was already uploaded by mdz
<slomo> ivoks: warty and hoary pending
<ivoks> slomo: for hoary and warty?
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> great news
<ivoks> imho, swf-player should Conflict with flashplugin-nonfree
<ivoks> anyone to discuss this with me?
<ivoks> no one? ok...
<slomo> hehe... seems like everyone is dead today ;)
<bddebian> I'm just st00pid and can't seem to fix anything.. :'-(
<Mitario> hmm, revu, are packages beining uploaded automatically if it gets advocated twice?
<slomo> Mitario: no :/
<Mitario> oki :)
<ivoks> ok, guys...
<Mitario> yeah?
<ivoks> anyone against making swf-player conflicts flashplugin-nonfree?
* bddebian could care less :-)
<ivoks> bddebian: you mean couldn't? :)
<bddebian> Bah :-)
<Mitario> ivoks, are there file conflicts?
<ivoks> Mitario: no, but there is an issue in firefox/mozilla
<ivoks> nonfree is plugin that works
<ivoks> while swf-player plugin doesn't work on all sites
<Mitario> ah
<ivoks> if you have both, mozilla will call swf-player
<ivoks> not nonfree
<Mitario> what happens if you install them both?
<ivoks> just told you
<ivoks> mozilla will call swf-player, not nonfree
<Mitario> aah sorry
<ivoks> and you wouldn't see some sites (americasarmy.com for example)
<Mitario> but mozilla will work with nonfree?
<ivoks> if swf-player is deinstalled, yes
<Mitario> oki I think its fine then :)
<Mitario> brb going to some pub
<Mitario> bbiab
<bddebian> Is there not a PendingUpload status on bugzilla anymore??
<bddebian> Ack, where the hell is everyone? :-)
<slomo> bddebian: fixing stuff ;)
<Nafallo> bddebian: humans :-)
<bddebian> So how do I get merged packages uploaded now?
<slomo> ask someone to upload it for you... Nafallo maybe
<Nafallo> bddebian: where are they? :-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: The merged version of diacanvas2 should be able to go up now
<Nafallo> bddebian: ehm, REVU?
<Nafallo> or where? :-)
<bddebian> bugzilla :-)
<Nafallo> ah
<Nafallo> bugnumber? :-)
<bddebian> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12258
<bddebian> Same for xcruise: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11957
<Nafallo> bddebian: so just upload the stuff from http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/diacanvas2/ ?
<bddebian> Nafallo: Yep.  I think you need to do a quick changelog entry???
<Nafallo> bddebian: seems like it
<Nafallo> bddebian: next time you should have the changelog in your patch to :-).
<bddebian> Why, I can't upload anyway.. :-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: no, but then you get the credit on breezy-changes ;-)
<Nafallo> if it's my key isn't the point ;-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: I need credit? :-)
<ajmitch> morning all
<bddebian> ajmitch!!
<Nafallo> bddebian: yes :-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: hi there :-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: I hate diacanvas2 :-P
<Nafallo> bddebian: xcruise uploaded
<ivoks> hi
<Nafallo> ivoks: morning
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> 'night
<Nafallo> bddebian: diacanvas2 uploaded
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-06
<Mitario> hi guys
<bddebian> Nafallo: Thanks.
<Nafallo> bddebian: no problem. but I will not upload another package without a changelog entry for you ;-)
<bddebian> Doh
<bddebian> OK
<Nafallo> :-)
<bddebian> Gotta run for a bit.  Thanks again
<StrikeForce> anyone on with main permissiosn
<StrikeForce> permissions*
<StrikeForce> ogra: you on?
<slomo> ogra isn't here ;)
<mbreit> good night everyone...
<StrikeForce> do you have main rights slomo ?
<slomo> StrikeForce: no... better ask in -devel
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<Nafallo> slomo doesn't have rights ;-)
<StrikeForce> does anyone here?
<StrikeForce> I know ogra does is there anyone else?
<Nafallo> dholbach and \sh
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<ajmitch> bittornado was already uploaded by doko
<StrikeForce> doh
<ajmitch> and yes, your patch did need changed :)
<StrikeForce> what was wrong with it :(
<ajmitch> well you don't need the dependency on libwxgtk2.4-1-python
<StrikeForce> don't I ?
<StrikeForce> is it only needed for usage?
<StrikeForce> as in the gui version
<ajmitch> no, it's not needed at all, because python-wxgtk2.4 is a real package
<StrikeForce> oh ok
<StrikeForce> so I should have deleted that part
<ajmitch> certainly, and I didn't look into it enough
<StrikeForce> well that was the only change
<ajmitch> I know
<StrikeForce> that means I'll need to change bittorrent as well
<StrikeForce> Can we submit updated packages e.g. video-dvdrip?
<ajmitch> what is wrong with it?
<StrikeForce> just a new upstream version?
<ajmitch> is there any good reason for wanting to get this version in?
<StrikeForce> not sure yet only just got released a couple of days after video-dvdrip was uploaded
<StrikeForce> so I'm going to have a better look at it now
<ajmitch> since we have been in upstream version freeze for nearly 2 months no, in feature freeze, and preview freeze is almost upon us
<ajmitch> so any new upstream versions have to have good justification
<StrikeForce> so when do the new upstream versions get uploaded?
<StrikeForce> in breezy +1
<ajmitch> yes
<Nafallo> StrikeForce: yes
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<ajmitch> they get synced automatically
<StrikeForce> so now its just fix whats there at the moment
<StrikeForce> synced from debian?
<ajmitch> pretty much
<ajmitch> yes
<StrikeForce> fair enough
<ajmitch> we've got enough fixing to get done
<Nafallo> ajmitch: will mom report to malone for breezy+1? :-)
* Nafallo does not like bugzilla ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: no idea
<StrikeForce> anyways show and work time
<StrikeForce> :(
<ajmitch> bbl
<zul> morning kids
<ajmitch> hi zul
<ajmitch> what's new?
<zul> not much just enjoying the new laptop
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> hello jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> morning ajmitch
<jsgotangco> brb
<ajmitch> sigh, some of these packages need stripped down & rebuilt
<bmonty> which ones?
<robitaille> is there a wiki page for the cairo transition?  I noticed yesterday that network-manager needs libcairo1; can't fill a bug in bugzilla (universe), and Malone doesn't know about that package either, so can't file a bug anywhere about it :)
<ajmitch> bmonty: a couple of python ones that were imported from apt-get.org
<ajmitch> bmonty: they're badly done, to put it mildly :)
<lifeless> heh.
<bmonty> ajmitch: I can't help there, I don't know much about python
<ajmitch> I've maintained some python packages for a little while
<ajmitch> so I've taken them on, and I guess I'll send them back to the developer :)
<ajmitch> robitaille: no, but feel free to make one :)
<ajmitch> it's one of the last packages to still have a depend - and will be uploaded soon
<ajmitch> at least 2 people have been working on it
<robitaille> ok; as long as it is known and being worked on; I'm happy.
* robitaille still filled a bug against malone about that missing package in malone
<ajmitch> robitaille: it's because it was in main, is now in universe (or was meant to be in main but didn't quite make it)
<robitaille> yes I know. there are a few other missing ones in Malone; new ones, or recent demotions  evolution-plugins is one of them as well.
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> I think those procedures have to be sorted out
<bmonty> ajmitch: I'm still working on the apt-spy package and making it work for ubuntu....I'm basically going to have to rewrite the program to handle the ubuntu differences, do you think that should make a new package?
<ajmitch> bmonty: ouch, why a rewrite?
<bmonty> ajmitch: the ubutun mirror listing is nothing like the debian one
<Lathiat_> bmonty: is the "debian format" html or some kind of XML/simple format ?
<bmonty> I can reuse all of the benchmarking code, but the parsers are no good
<bmonty> Lathiat_: it is a text file
<Lathiat_> bmonty: what does it look like?
<ajmitch> bmonty: hm, sounds more like a new package
<ajmitch> if it's that major a rewrite
<Lathiat_> (e.g. can we replaciate such a text file)
<Lathiat_> err, replciate
<Lathiat_> replicate!
<Lathiat_>  damnit
<bmonty> Lathiat_: it looks like http://www.us.debian.org/mirrors/list the info after the "Secondary Mirrors" heading
<bmonty> Lathiat_: we could probably replicate the text file
<Lathiat_> ok, i see no reason why we cant just make such a text file
<Lathiat_> looks fairly sane to me...
<Lathiat_> just need to haras the right person to get it done and updatable
<bmonty> I have a perl script that can parse the wiki page....maybe someone can put the output from that on the ubuntu web server?
<bmonty> I'd have to update it a little to make the output match the debian format
<Lathiat_> sounds good
<bmonty> I'm also assuming that the only ubuntu mirror listing is what is in the wiki
<Lathiat_> as long as the wiki page stays in format
<bmonty> yeah
<bmonty> any idea who I should contact about that?
<Lathiat_> hrm
<Lathiat_> not sure
<Lathiat_> maybe elmo?
<bmonty> maybe I'll just post it to ubuntu-dev and see who replies :)
<Burgundavia> \sh_away, siretart your canonical machines are brand-new?
<desrt> how can i love ghc6?
<ajmitch> desrt: it needs a lot of love - chiefly hacking together a new package from upstream cvs, somehow getting it bootstrapped on the buildds, and then throwing packages at it
* desrt has upstream cvs access and has bootstrapped ghc a few times
<ajmitch> talk to sistpoty about it as well
<ajmitch> I'd hate for you both to do it at once :)
<desrt> i suppose he ircs but isn't around at the moment?
<ajmitch> he doesn't appear to be around
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGhc6Transition
<desrt> i was reading this
<ajmitch> looks like he's done a fair bit of what's needed
<desrt> hmm.  that's good
<desrt> we use ghc fairly extensively at work and my cluster runs  breezy so ..... yeah :)
<desrt> it looks like it might be fixed soon without my help though.  good to know :)
<desrt> cheers.
<Lathiat_> iirc
<desrt> woh
<Lathiat_> we were waiting on new upstream
<desrt> it's that guy
<Lathiat_> for gcc4 fixes
<desrt> Lathiat; yes and no
<Lathiat_> and ti was due anytime now (tm)
<desrt> Lathiat; ghc releases are ... funny
<Lathiat_> but apparentyl cvs now works
<desrt> like ghc 6.4 was supposed to come out last august
<Lathiat_> so at worst
<Lathiat_> we can run with that
<desrt> and it came out in like april :P
<desrt> the simons have a nice "when it's ready" policy :)
<ajmitch> well we'll have to run with the daily snapshot then
<ajmitch> and forward any bugreports to them ;)
<desrt> nod. the wiki page says you're using a snap
<desrt> it'd be awful nice if they got 641 out before breezy
<desrt> i think i'll nudge them a bit :P
<ajmitch> please do
<pef> morning
<siretart> morning
<siretart> Burgundavia: yeah, the revu has already moved to the canonical server :)
<Burgundavia> siretart, cool
<Burgundavia> siretart, but I was actually referring to your laptop'
<siretart> ah, :)
<siretart> Burgundavia: they are faily new, I think the label says feb,
<Burgundavia> ok
<ivoks> 'morning
<siretart> Burgundavia:  S/N: 99-FAMB5 05/01 - this last part is the manufacturing date
<Burgundavia> ok
<Treenaks> siretart: is that 2005-01 or 2001-05 ?
<siretart> Treenaks: Jan, 2005
<ogra> tseng, awake by any chance ?
<siretart> hi ogra
<ogra> hey
<siretart> ogra: infinity asked me if it was ok to update php 4.3 in universe to 4.4 earlier today
<ogra> sure
<ogra> see php updates as generally granted ;)
<siretart> ogra: I said that he should know better than me, and in case of doubt, he should rather ask you, because I don't know much about php
<siretart> okay
<siretart> he wanted to have another look, because some packages need to be rebuild (i.e. another transistion)
<siretart> as far as I understood it
<siretart> ah, he isn't in this channel..
<ogra_> grr
<ogra_> siretart, see php updates as generally granted ;)
<ogra_> siretart, its 99% likely that they are security improvements ;)
<Treenaks> ogra_: :)
<ogra_> :)
<siretart> ok
<tseng> ogra: hi
<ogra> tseng, to late now...
<tseng> ogra: ok.
<tseng> ogra: sorry.
<ogra> tseng, someone was asking me about common authentication models used in php programming
<tseng> ah
<tseng> i usually leave that to apache
<tseng> make an apache  protected (mod-auth-kerb) directory with a php file in it
<tseng> if they can get past the password prompt, that file sets up their session
<ogra> tseng, forwarded, thanks :)
<tseng> great
<slomo> hi Nafallo :) we can start uploading stuff ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: sure :-)
<StrikeForce> ogra: are you on?
<ogra> yup
<StrikeForce> can you have a look at a program for me
<StrikeForce> its supposed to be in main
<StrikeForce> bittorrent is up in revu
<ogra> not now, i'm very busy preparing for preview freeze....
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<StrikeForce> not sure if its been uploaded to main though
<StrikeForce> since I don't have an account for main hence I was asked to contact someone who could
<ogra> i'll look at it...
<StrikeForce> sweet thanks heaps
<Mitario> heya everyone
<StrikeForce> hey
<Treenaks> hey Mitario
<slomo> hi Mitario :) do you want to ping mako again? ;)
<Mitario> pff again? ;)
* Mitario wonders if he gets irritated by us :)
<slomo> Mitario: why not? it isn't that much work to check our signatures... my key is even signed by someone who also signed mako ;)
<Mitario> true true
<Treenaks> Mitario: need sigs ? :P
<Mitario> Treenaks, weet nog niet :) maar als ik ze nodig mocht hebben pak ik de trein :p
<Treenaks> Mitario: k :)
<StrikeForce> how do I know if a package is in universe?
<StrikeForce> and not main
<Treenaks> StrikeForce: apt-cache show :)
<StrikeForce> Treenaks: thanks that explains it for me :P
<Treenaks> StrikeForce: apt-cache show packagename
<StrikeForce> I don't really want to do main packages since it doesn't offer anyone any benefits
<StrikeForce> no I was being serious I wasn't being sarcastic
<Treenaks> StrikeForce: well, try it
<Treenaks> StrikeForce: packages.ubuntu.com can help also
<StrikeForce> Treenaks: I have it works fine
<StrikeForce> yeah I built bittorrent and bittornado to meet unmet deps
<StrikeForce> however they are main packages
<StrikeForce> Got a question
<StrikeForce> I just did sudo pdebuild for scorched3d and it worked fine
<StrikeForce> however when I do an apt-cache -i unmet | less then search for scorched3d it comes up with an unmet dependancy
<StrikeForce> even though it compiled fine could it be the running of the program?
<ogra> StrikeForce, apt-cache madison gives cleaner output ;)
<StrikeForce> oh ok
<StrikeForce> well I'm just checking it now so if it all installs and works then I'll upload it
<rbelem> morning all ;-)
<StrikeForce> morning rbelem
<rbelem> morning StrikeForce
<StrikeForce> Stupid question to come
<StrikeForce> I usually build packages using dpkg-buildpackage
<StrikeForce> however I've been trying to learn how to build with pdebuild whats the command to actually build the .deb package and sign it?
<rbelem> hey StrikeForce i listed at my wiki some links that are very useful. RodrigoBelem
* StrikeForce Going to go have a look
<rbelem> StrikeForce: i just need to organize it
<rbelem> ;-)
<StrikeForce> :) Its  heaps more than what I got :)
<bddebian> Heya folks
<rbelem> hey bddebian ;-)
<bddebian> Hello rbelem
<rbelem> ;-)
<bddebian> Welcome ogra
<ogra> :/
<slomo> Lathiat_: are there already new avahi packages?
<bddebian> Oh, hi, slomo, you snuck in again :-)
<slomo> bddebian: i'm here since 3 hours already ;)
<bddebian> Welcome crimsun
<Lathiat_> slomo: yeh
<Lathiat_> slomo: http://www.burtononi.com/debian/breezy/
<bddebian> slomo: Oh, well you didn't say Hi to me.. :'-(
<bddebian> ;-P
<slomo> bddebian: hi bddebian :) sorry... i'm a bit confused today ;)
<bddebian> Bah, I'm kidding
<slomo> Lathiat_: domain not found ;)
<Lathiat_> burtonini
<slomo> Lathiat_: ok, works :) revu-ready? and i'll test them this evening... i finally have my ibook working again so i can play a bit with it :)
<Lathiat_> slomo: cool
<slomo> Lathiat_: yes... i'm really curious how well it already works :) are the packages revu-ready or is something missing?
<Lathiat_> their ready but im dodging revu
<slomo> Lathiat_: why? well, you probably get my vote... and ajmitch was also interested in this package so revu may be unecessary ;)
<Lathiat_> yeh pretty much :)
<Lathiat_> i've fixed all the problesm ajmitch had
<slomo> Lathiat_: oh... then you most probably have my vote =) when ajmitch hasn't nothing to complain anymore there IS nothing to complain ;)
<StrikeForce> Should I upload scorched3d to revu?
<bddebian> Heh
<StrikeForce> or just the changes file?
<siretart> StrikeForce: could you poke fenio for new scorched3d upstream? ;)
<bddebian> ogra: Still have a bad connection?
<rbelem> hey slomo can you take a look in muse-streamer and darksnow? ;-)
<ogra> yup, and now even the isdn drops constantly...
<slomo> rbelem: yes, later maybe... but not now ;)
<bddebian> ISDN??  Oh man
<ogra> its my fallback...
<Lathiat_> haha
<Lathiat_> poor ogra
<Lathiat_> bat your ISP about the head
<ogra> but i have to finish some packages before mdz wakes up and everything gets closed for preview freeze...
<ogra> currently updating my pbuilder, which takes 4h
<bddebian> Yikes
<rbelem> ok ;-) thx slomo
<ogra> Lathiat_, my isp is the only one around, i live in the middle of nowhere... they dont even care about me
<Lathiat_> ogra: ouch
<ogra> yup
<bddebian> ogra: Just get a T-1 pulled to your house ;-)
<Lathiat_> isnt your telco required to service in-the-middle-of-nowhere people?
<Lathiat_> or is that just an australian thing?
<ogra> bddebian, no T1 here
<ogra> Lathiat_, not by law
<bddebian> T-3?
<StrikeForce> siretart: I've just emailed him
<bddebian> :-)
<Lathiat_> ogra: heh, that sucks
<Lathiat_> its required here
<Lathiat_> they keep arguign about it
<Lathiat_> cus the private parts hate it
<Lathiat_> but the government enforce it
<ogra> Lathiat_, they are required to cover a certain amount ... 90% i think... i'm somewhere between 89 and 91 %
<siretart> StrikeForce: btw, there is already a scorched3d_38.1-2ubuntu1 upload, but it is not built yet. are you aware of that?
<StrikeForce> siretart: where?
<StrikeForce> siretart: just the source part of it
<StrikeForce> siretart: because if thats the case well it compiles fine :)
<siretart> StrikeForce: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-August/010252.html
<siretart> StrikeForce: but not yet built.
<StrikeForce> siretart: ok then well ignore me :(
<StrikeForce> siretart: is there a mailing list I can check out it seems like everytime I do something someone has already done it :( and I feel I'm really going around in circles :(
<siretart> StrikeForce: schorced3d is on my and Lathiat's personal pet list
<siretart> StrikeForce: sure: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/
<siretart> StrikeForce: I'm basically waiting for fenio to upload a fixed and updated scorched3d package to debian
<siretart> because -39 fixed some amd64 interoperability issues
<StrikeForce> siretart: ok well I've emailed him and offerred to help him although I'm not sure how much patching he has done
<StrikeForce> siretart: not a lot by the looks of it only 1 patch which is the html help dialog patch which is bugger all
<siretart> StrikeForce: his main objection was, that scorched3d needed an updated and fixed version of openal
<siretart> StrikeForce: therefore I fixed openal for debian, and the debian maintainer accepted my patch. it was eventually uploaded, and should be ready for fenio
<siretart> StrikeForce: so it is his turn now..
<StrikeForce> oh ok
<StrikeForce> when are the programs going to get built because I'm still getting them showing up as unmet deps
<siretart> scorched3d needs to be kicked a bit, because it got caught in wait-dep
<siretart> err. dep-wait
<StrikeForce> ahh k
<siretart> just go on with another package, I'm going to handle scorched3d. thanks for the email to fenio, I'm waiting for him, and he already promised me to have that package uploaded soon
<StrikeForce> ok then
<bddebian> Grr
<bddebian> Hello ivoks
<ivoks> hi
<pef> is foo-0.6.4-beta a correct version ?
<bddebian> For whom?
<bddebian> Where has dholbach been hiding?
<pef> bddebian: packaging ;)
<bddebian> pef: Packaged from Debian or new?  I assume not Debian
<pef> bddebian: updating a program present into Debian
<pef> a new upstream version is available
<bddebian> pef: You are updating a current Debian package from upstream sources?
<pef> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> pef: What is the current Debian version?
<pef> bddebian: current Debian release: 0.6, upstream version: 0.6.4-beta
<pef> I don't like the "beta"
<bddebian> Is there a "stable" upstream version?
<pef> bddebian: it's the only new version available
<pef> bddebian: http://sourceforge.net/projects/knights/
<bddebian> Man I dunno. I suppose you should keep the upstream version and append ubuntu1 but man that looks ugly :-)
<ivoks> -0ubuntu1
<bddebian> Oh, aye
* bddebian thought we weren't adding new functionality??
<pef> ok, thanks
<ogra> bddebian, we arent...
<ogra> pef, i guess you are aware that we have a policy for fixing first... i.e. no new upstream version before the transitions are done and no new upstream version if it doesnt fix serious bugs or ftbfs
<ogra> pef, does this new upstream version match any of the latter ?
<pef> ogra: none of them
<bddebian> ogra: Well then maybe YOU will answer my question about depends and/or build-depends missing from the archive
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> bddebian, ask
<bddebian> I have, several times, both in here and in -devel :-)
<bddebian> For example, yaprimaxgui depends pxscan which is not in the archive (multiverse)
<bddebian> libdebtags1 is another example
<ogra> depends or build depends ?
<bddebian> pxscan depends
<bddebian> libdebtags1 is a build-dep
<ivoks> i need sponsor
<ogra> if its build depends, yaprimaxgui would have to be in multiverse too
<ogra> depends is ok
<ivoks> i'll do GLU transition... who will upload changes for me?
<ivoks> no volounters :)
<pef> ogra: you mean this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreviewFreeze ?
<ogra> pef, i mean our decision on the last MOTU meeting and the UVF 6 weeks ago
<ivoks> no adding packages :)
<bddebian> ogra: I'm not sure what you mean.  You mean yaprimaxgui should get moved to multiverse because it depends on pxscan?
<bddebian> ivoks: I would but I can't upload :-)
<ogra> ivoks, with the above exceptions... (or enough people moaning that its necessary...)
<pef> ogra: oh sorry, will read them now
<ivoks> ogra: right
<ogra> pef, the thing is that we decided not to waste manpower for other stuff than fixing the archive now... universe isnt in a releasable state and we only have 4 weeks left
<pef> ogra: ok, so what can I do for MOTU ? things listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo ?
<bddebian> ogra: Here is a good example of my problem: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12352
<bddebian> pef: UniverseUnmetDeps
<ogra> pef, everything with Transition in its name has highest priority
<bddebian> pef: Or transitions
<ogra> or unmet deps indeed :)
<slomo> or other really broken stuff like mplayer/ffmpeg ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Oh hush up ;-P
<sivang> slomo: I thought your patch was fixin some of the problem last night,no?
<pef> ok, sorry for the disturbance, I will be more carefull about motu priority
<slomo> bddebian: i'm waiting for elmo to move some stuff to multiverse and then i'll go on with fixing the stuff
<slomo> sivang: what patch?
<slomo> sivang: it builds now again and works everywhere... but ac3 decoding is broken
<sivang> slomo: I see
<bddebian> OK apparently I'm blacklisted :-)
<bddebian> OK, caudium is jacked up
<Tm_T> hello hello
<bddebian> Hello Tm_T
<Tm_T> is there any Kopete package maintainers?
<Tm_T> I migt be interested about Kopete and other KDE-related packages
<ivoks> kopete is main
<ivoks> join #kubuntu
<Tm_T> yes, but it's always "stable"
<ivoks> Tm_T: #ubuntu-motu is only for universe/multiverse packages
<Tm_T> and if it's okay, when they(/we) add something nice/fix...
<ivoks> #ubuntu-devel is for main
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> ok
<ivoks> and KDE packages have another channel, #kubuntu
<ivoks> probably and kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> yup, I know
<Tm_T> I'm sort of seeking my way to help ;)
<Tm_T> thanks
<ivoks> you can help in many ways
<Tm_T> yup
<ivoks> bug reporting, translating, etc...
<pef> question about MOTUGLUTransition : if a package has only xlibmesa-gl-dev instead of xlibmesa-gl-dev | libgl-dev, should I put libgl1-mesa-dev or libgl1-mesa-dev | libgl-dev  ?
<Tm_T> bugs <3
* bddebian tries to help but apparently can't :-)
<Tm_T> ;-P
<ivoks> pef: put both
<Tm_T> bddebian: =)
<ivoks> pef: policy could change in future, so it's better to have them both
<Tm_T> I'm reading trough ToDo page(s) now
<ivoks> bddebian: do you know python?
<bddebian> ivoks: A little.  I'll learn :-)
<bddebian> Can someone look at this and upload?: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11614
<ivoks> bddebian: i tought, maybe you would like to help me with one project...
<bddebian> ivoks: I'll help if I can.
<pef> ivoks: but why libgl-dev, if it doesn't exists ? libgl1-xorg-dev exists.
<ivoks> bddebian: take pygtk reference guide and some tutorials and help me develope one app
<bddebian> gtk.. Eeks :-)
<ivoks> pef: it could exsist in future
<ivoks> pef: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/008771.html
<ivoks> As of -35, libglu-xorg-dev | libglu-dev is the recommended way to do
<ivoks> things.  This will be portable across Debian and Ubuntu.
<pef> ivoks: ok, I understand, thanks !
<bddebian> ivoks: I have an extremely long meeting in about 10mins but remind me. :-)
<ivoks> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> ivoks: About your project :-)
<ivoks> ah, ok
<ivoks> anyone else interested in developing pygtk app?
<Tm_T> ok, I'll be back ->
<slomo> ivoks: what kind of app?
<ivoks> slomo: backup frontend
<ivoks> gui
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> slomo: i did something till now...
<ivoks> slomo: i just need someone to kick me and work with me... :)
<bddebian> OK meeting time, later gang :-(
<ivoks> slomo: interested?
<ivoks> slomo: interested?
<ivoks> slomo: if you don't know it, python is easy to understand and pygtk is simple...
<pef> ivoks: when I have fixed a package for GLUTransition, should I link the debdiff in the wiki page ? I can't see one for the moment
<slomo> ivoks: backup stuff is nothing for me ;)
<ivoks> slomo: that's like "it's pice of cake" or "i'm not interested"? :)
<ivoks> pef: wouldn't know... i would fix some packages allready, but i don't have upload rights...
<slomo> ivoks: not interested... when i have nothing else todo and when i'm bored like hell i would do... or when it is something i like ;)
<ivoks> slomo: ok
<pef> ivoks: ok
<pef> siretart: hi, I see you have corrected some packages for GLUTransition, I try to work on some packages, but how can I submit my corrections ? link on the wikipage to a debdiff ?
<ivoks> huh!
<ivoks> http://joshuawise.com/bounty
<siretart> pef: that would be best, I think. you may also poke some motu with time to review your debdiffs
<ivoks> that's 30.000$
<siretart> lol
<pef> siretart: ok, thanks !
<ivoks> what's funny... i had that working on my laptop :/
<ivoks> hm...
* Whistler Says Cya all later
<rbelem> hey ogra where can i get a list of packages that already or being packed to ubuntu?
<pef> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackageWithoutDesktopFileExampleFiles is outdated no ? not all required fileds specified into http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-0.9.4.html#recognized-keys are present, should I update this wikipage ?
<pef> s/are/are not/
<Mitario> heya eya again
<Mitario> slomo, contacted mako yet? :)
<Mitario> is \sh on vacation btw?
<slomo> Mitario: yes... juniper training afaik
<slomo> Mitario: and i pinged mako today ;) please ping him too :P
<Mitario> yeah I did this afternoon :p
<slomo> did he answer?
<Mitario> nope
<slomo> grmpf
<slomo> i hate this :P as if it was too much work to check a signed CoC in 3 months (for ivoks), 1 month (for me) and 2 weeks (for you)
<Mitario> true, but if you have big things on your mind, you usually don't think of such small things
<Mitario> I have that problem at my office sometimes to
<Mitario> I'm designing a big project, and i know I have some e-mails to reply to, but I just don't come to them
<Mitario> 3 months is a bit long though ;)
<Mitario> but that was maybe due to the miscommunication/interpretation of the key procedure
<slomo> 1 month is a bit long too imho ;)
<Mitario> true true
<Mitario> woohoo, my GNOME nl bussinesscards are in :)
<slomo> do you have some fotos?
<Mitario> uuh sec :)
* Mitario boots up his phone
<slomo> Mitario: still alive? or bluescreen on your phone? ;)
<Mitario> yeah installing bluetooth stuff :)
<Mitario> slomo, http://www.antoniuscollege.nl/~msikkes/bussiness
<slomo> Mitario: forbidden
<slomo> what version is higher: 1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu3 ot
<slomo> or 1.0-pre7try2-0buntu1?
<mbreit> lol... who uses such version numbers??
<slomo> the mplayer guys :P we're currently at -pre7try2
<slomo> and this fixes something importan :P
<mbreit> ;)
<ogra> slomo, dpkg --compare-versions <v1> {gt,lt,eq} <v2> && echo true
<slomo> ogra: thanks :)
<Mitario> slomo, und jetzt?
<slomo> Mitario: funktioniert... schaut gut aus :) but wrong language :P
<ogra> lol
<Mitario> pff ;)
<Mitario> fear your left-neighbours :)
<ogra> Mitario, fear your right one, i have only 80km to the border ...
<ogra> ;)
<Mitario> ogra, luckily I'm near the sea ;-)
<ogra> heh
<Mitario> ogra, which would be a relative small distance for you though :)
<ogra> i'm too southern.... its still a long travel :)
<Riddell> what's the upload address for REVU?  old one refuses me
<Mitario> Riddell, revu.tauware.de
<Riddell> Uploading via ftp icecc_0.6-20050413-1ubuntu1.dsc: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of icecc_0.6-20050413-1ubuntu1.dsc
<Treenaks> 3
<rbelem> hey Mitario is there someone working in cinelerra? that is a universe candidate https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<Mitario> I wouldn't know sorry :)
<Mitario> but we can't add new packages in universe yet
<mbreit> Mitario: well, we can? (at least i think so..)
<slomo> s/yet/anymore/
<ryanthiessen> universe is frozen?
<Mitario> slomo, well in october we can :)
<Mitario> well after thatis
<slomo> ryanthiessen: not really... when you find enough people who just _want_ this package and some motu to advocate... ;)
<ryanthiessen> ah okay good
<rbelem> Mitario: ok, but i see that no one is working on it, can i add my name in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates how someone that is working in this package?
<slomo> ryanthiessen: but NEW packages are last priority now
* ryanthiessen nods
<Mitario> rbelem, I guess that's fine :)
<rbelem> Mitario: cool ;-)
<mbreit> rbelem: you can do that, but it would be better to focus on bugfixing/transitions
<slomo> mbreit: i finally fixed ac3 playback with mplayer :)
<mbreit> slomo: yeah...
<rbelem> mbreit: thats true ;-) where can i find a list of packages that is "work in need"?
<mbreit> rbelem: bugs: launchpad.net/malone
<mbreit> rbelem: unmet deps: wiki->UniverseUnmetDeps
<mbreit> rbelem: transitions: somewhere else in the wiki...
<rbelem> heheheh
<slomo> rbelem: for transitions see the topic
<rbelem> pretty cool ;-) i'll work in these packages now
<rbelem> thx Mitario mbreit slomo ;-)
<slomo> rbelem: but first try if this is really relevant anymore ;) the wiki is often outdated
<Mitario> np )
<mbreit> rbelem: np, thanks for working on ubuntu ;)
<rbelem> ;-)
<Mitario> slomo, any word from elmo yet? :)
<slomo> Mitario: we first need mako ;)
<Mitario> yeah that too :p
<encolpe> Hi hub
<encolpe> Have you seen herve tonight ?
* ivoks likes new screensaver lock :)
<jbailey> What's the best way to get something sync'd from Debian?
<jbailey> There are no Ubuntu-specific changes, so I'm  surprised it hasn't come already.
<lifeless> tell elmo last I heard
<jbailey> 'kay.  Is email best for that?
<lifeless> I've seen folk ask him on u-d
<lifeless> uhm #u-d
<lifeless> so, dunno ;0. Not being distro team ...
<jbailey> *lol*
<mbreit> jbailey: tell him on #ubuntu-devel, if he does not get that, send him a mail
<jbailey> I know that we ask there for stuff in main, wasn't sure if universe was handled differently (Just thinking because of the volume)
<jbailey> mbreit: Thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-07
<tseng_> hi ogra
<ogra> hey
<tseng_> how are you
<ogra> better now... i had DSL probs all the day...
<tseng_> :(
<ogra> quite odd, one dey before preview freeze... was no fun to move the xscreensaver source from and to the net
<tseng_> it looks nice
<ogra> thanks :)
<tseng_> who is everyone?
<ogra> its a UDU photo :)
<tseng_> there are some heads with no faces
<tseng_> i see jeff, rob, charles
<ogra> jdub, bob2, mvo chmj and i think lying is jordi, but i'm not sure
<tseng_> maybe mvo
<tseng_> ooh im good
<ajmitch> hi ogra
<ogra> yeah
* ajmitch hasn't seen screensaver, got the original photo there?
<ogra> i have to dig... lets see how f-spot behaves today ;)
<tseng_> speaking of f-spot..
<ajmitch> ogra: well if elmo had synced it..
<ajmitch> yes, I know he's busy :)
<ajmitch> tseng_: if you want to ask him again, feel free
<ajmitch> he might not appreciate my pestering :)
<ogra> http://www.grawert.net/020505%20059.jpg
<ogra> even lamont is on it ...
<tseng_> ah mako and lamont
<marcin_ant> hi all
<tseng_> and janes feet
<marcin_ant> I got a question
<tseng_> someone is on mvo
<marcin_ant> I would like to prepare some packages
<lamont> ogra: I'm on that?
<tseng_> dafyd?
<marcin_ant> but with a little different names than original names
<tseng_> lamont: you';re behind rob
<ogra> lamont, behind bob2
<lamont> yeah - guess so - don't remember doing it...
<lamont> that's mark we're squishing?
<ajmitch> jdub looks rather demonic
<ogra> might be, i cant remember...
<tseng_> someone else is on jeffs lap
<tseng_> thom?
<marcin_ant> and I would like to ask how to do this?
<tseng_> and jeff has a hand on his crotch
<lamont> that's kamion, and jdub is definitely demonic
<ogra> i really cant remember, but obviously doko has pic from another perspective
<mbreit> marcin_ant: i don't understand your exact problem...
<marcin_ant> for example I got original sources in emacs-21.3.tar.gz and would like to create emacs21-21.3 package
<tseng_> demonic and gay
<ajmitch> marcin_ant: ok, is there a good reason for this?
<ogra> hehe
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, well yes
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, while there is no support for 'slots' like in gentoo
<tseng_> slots in gentoo are the same as version-named packages in effect
<mbreit> marcin_ant: have you read the debian new maintainer's guide?
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, then if I want to use more than one version of package at the time than I need to do something like this
<marcin_ant> mbreit, yes
* ajmitch doesn't  quite see the rationale in having several minor emacs versions in the archive
<mbreit> marcin_ant: you can set the name of the binary packages in debian/control... but all that is explaned in the debian new maintainer's guide...
<marcin_ant> mbreit, well I know that I can set the name in debian/control
<marcin_ant> mbreit, but it's not my point
<mbreit> marcin_ant: so what is your point?
<marcin_ant> mbreit, if I gor package with sources let's say emacs-21.3.tar.gz then these sources unpacks to /emacs-21.3
<mbreit> marcin_ant: so you want to change the source package's name?
<marcin_ant> mbreit, yes
<marcin_ant> I just want to create emacs21 package but my sources goes to emacs-21.x directory
<ajmitch> where the tarball unpacks to isn't really relevant, as it works with just abotu any directory name
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, hmmm
<ajmitch> some packaging scripts might have something hardcoded, but I've seen some odd naming
<marcin_ant> well I though that if I want to have for example emacs21 package than I should unpack my sources file and rename directory with sources to emacs21
<bddebian> So where does Transitions stand?
<bddebian> s/does/do/
<jbailey> In the corner, facing the wall.
<jbailey> It's been *bad*
<bddebian> Bah, heya jbailey :-)
<bddebian> ZZZZzzz
<bddebian> Where the heck is everybody
<ajmitch> away
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, wanna do some uploads? :-)
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> maybe :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Also, wtf do I do about packages that are missing deps or build-deps from the archive now that we are frozen?
<ajmitch> we're not frozen
<bddebian> We arent?
<ajmitch> if things were frozen, then we'd have nothing to do
<bddebian> Well UVF I mean
<ajmitch> just what sort of deps & build-deps are you talking about?
<bddebian> yaprimaxgui deps pxscan which isn't in multiverse (which is funny because yaprimaxgui is in universe)
<bddebian> libtagcoll1
<bddebian> libdebtags1
<ajmitch> debtags might be an exception
<ajmitch> yaprimaxgui & pxscan are things that probably noone cares about
<ajmitch> since they were pulled form apt-get.org
<bddebian> Oh so I am doing worthless work as always?
* ajmitch sighs
<ajmitch> no
* bddebian sighs more
<tseng_> moo..
<bddebian> baa
<bddebian> Ahh, tseng_ can upload for me
<ajmitch> and I can't now?
<bddebian> ajmitch: You said maybe :-)
<bddebian> jbailey: See what I have to put up with :-)
<ajmitch> mm, a black screen on booting the hoary live cd, very promising
<bddebian> Ugh
<bddebian> Fuck, now xgsmlib FTBFSs
<tseng_> i had the same ajmitch
<tseng_> breezy was rad
<jbailey> bddebian: abuse from all sides.
<jbailey> bddebian: But you love us for it. =)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> jbailey: Do you have a sec for a /query or you busy as usual?
<jbailey> Is it more obscure c++ stuff?
<jbailey> I'm putting together a documentation package right now, so I'm busy but I have some brain space.
<bddebian> Well I have that too but I won't bug ya with that
<ajmitch> tseng_: I don't have the breezy live cd with me at the moment
<ajmitch> and it's currently rsyncing
<bddebian> Anyone have ppc and/or amd64 handy?
<ajmitch> ppc, but not for a few hours
<bddebian> Well the build logs say it build so I guess I'll remove xxdiff from my list
<bddebian> Where should /usr/include/X11/extensions/Print.h come from?
<bddebian> Either that or lesstiff2-dev has issues
<desrt> universe isn't frozen until the last minute, right?
<ajmitch> desrt: it's under a sort of freeze
<ajmitch> no new upstream versions except for serious cases
<desrt> well, UVF against auto-merges, right?
<ajmitch> most likely no NEW packages
<desrt> hmm.
<ajmitch> and by-hand merges
<desrt> i just need to know what to tell the ghc guys
<desrt> like "please release by ____"
<ajmitch> desrt: ghc is broken, so we make exceptions for it
<desrt> up to the last minute?
<ajmitch> but remember that we need to fix up all the packages that depend on ghc
<desrt> oh.  true true
<ajmitch> preferably last month :P
<desrt> heh.
<bddebian> What about something like xastir?  We have 1.4.1 and Debian has 1.6.0?
<desrt> my friend and i are ghc platform maintatiners... but i'm fairly inactive :P
<ajmitch> bddebian: got any good reason to update to 1.6.0?
<bddebian> FTBFS?
<ajmitch> FTBFS that can't be simply patched with 1.4.1?
<ajmitch> a patch such as http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=288697 ?
<bddebian> Dunno, that's the one I was asking about /usr/include/X11/extensions/Print.h earlier
<ajmitch> that's another matter, then
<ajmitch> since 1.6.0 would probably FTBFS for the same reason
<bddebian> Well it must not on Debian :-)
<ajmitch> that's because debian's x.org structure is different
<ajmitch> ie, not split up
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> Well it's another one that I don't know how to fix :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: looks simple enough, just building here & I'll upload
<desrt> when is breezy final?
<ajmitch> desrt: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<desrt> perfect
<bddebian> ajmitch: Would you mind telling me what it is/was?
<desrt> wow
<desrt> i've been searching for this page for months
<desrt> thanks :D
<ajmitch> bddebian: libxp-dev buil-dep
<bddebian> ajmitch: How did you figure that out?
<ajmitch> yay, now I get a different FTBFS with it
<ajmitch> bddebian: I'm psychic
* ajmitch fetches the gcc 4.0 patch from debian
<bddebian> ajmitch: Come on man, I'm trying to learn here
<ajmitch> bddebian: I knew about libxp
<bddebian> I don't like you. :-)
<ajmitch> I know
<bddebian> Damnit, torcs still can't find libm
<bddebian> tritium!!!
<tritium> hey bddebian :)
<bddebian> How's life?
<tritium> crazy busy.  You?
<bddebian> Same ol'
<ajmitch> hi tritium
<tritium> hi ajmitch :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK Mr. SmartyPants, why can't torcs find sin in libm when objdump -T /usr/lib/libm.so yields sin ?
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> because you broke it, of course
* bddebian sighs "Why do I even try"
<ajmitch> because you love it
<ajmitch> I'm just waiting for torcs to build now
<ajmitch> bddebian: what changes have you made to torcs?
<bddebian> ajmitch: None except for the debian dropped stuff
<bddebian> I even tried the Debian package
<ajmitch> ok, so you're trying to merge, rather than building the source in the archive?
<bddebian> Yep, sorry
<ajmitch> right, because the source in archive works fine
<bddebian> Doesn't it have an unmet build dep on plib1.3?
<ajmitch> built ok in pbuilder for me
<ajmitch> 1.2.2-5ubuntu4
<bddebian> Aye, I just saw that
<bddebian> This is 1.2.3-2
<ajmitch> so it's a configure test that fails?
<bddebian> Yes
<bddebian> What's your version of libc6?
<ajmitch> 2.3.5-1ubuntu10
<ajmitch> everything of mine should be up to date
<ajmitch> let me test the debian package
<bddebian> Hmm, I only get 2.3.5-1ubuntu1
<ajmitch> antique
<bddebian> But it doesn't upgrade??
<ajmitch> -1ubuntu1 is from may
<ajmitch> building 1.2.3 now..
<bddebian> Oh, hehe, nm.  dpkg -l is dropping the 0 from ubuntu10 :-)
<ajmitch> pbuilder is great...
* ajmitch used dpkg -l as well
<ajmitch> checking for sin in -lm... no
<ajmitch> configure: error: Can't find libm. Please check config.log and if you can't solve the problem send the file to torcs-users@lists.sourceforge.net with the subject "torcs compilation problem"
<ajmitch> great, so there was some change from 1.2.2 to 1.2.3
<bddebian> It builds fine on my etch machine though
<ajmitch> 1337
<bddebian> ?
<bddebian> WTF is ac_check_lib_save_LIBS ?
<ajmitch> dunno, look it up
<ajmitch> fun
<ajmitch> checking for plib/ssg.h... yes
<ajmitch> checking for sin in -lm... yes
<bddebian> ??
<bddebian> You fixed that already too?
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> So what is that output from?
<ajmitch> torcs
* bddebian is confused
<ajmitch> you should be
<ajmitch> I know I am
<ajmitch> ah, it passed configure this time round
* ajmitch waits for a build to finish
<ajmitch> bddebian: I think something might be a bit crackful here, I might take a look at it in a ouple of hours when I have time
<bddebian> No problem I'm probably gonna head for bed anyhow
<bddebian> And maybe just quit (again) :-)
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> for the 3rd time this week ;)
<bddebian> Aye.  I'm not bringing much to the table
<crimsun> ah, the infamous -lm issue
<crimsun> I've witnessed it five times myself on my amd64 pbuilder
<bddebian> It is known?
<ajmitch> crimsun: yep, and it showed up for a couple of builds, but not for subsequent builds
<crimsun> ./configure will bail four out of five times
<crimsun> mysteriously it will succeed on the fifth
<ajmitch> that's great to know
<ajmitch> jbailey: you seen this bug at all?
<bddebian> Well gnight gentlemen
<tritium> good night bddebian
<ajmitch> night
<jbailey> ajmitch: Which one is that?
<jbailey> Can you reproduce it locally, or only on the buildds?
<ajmitch> jbailey: locally, sometimes
<jbailey> One of the hacks I've been thinking of for breezy+1 is dumping the config.log to stdout on failure.
<jbailey> The config.log should have something useful in it.
<ajmitch> configure not finding libm
<ajmitch> it should :)
<crimsun> yeah, that's the only useful thing I ever found in it
* ajmitch re-runs debuild to try & find a failure
<jbailey> Not finding *libm*?
<ajmitch> sigh, it worked this time
<ajmitch> yes
<jbailey> Oy.
<ajmitch> as crimsun said, it fails sometimes, but not all
<jbailey> Are youusing execshield or anything like that which randomises address space?
<ajmitch> stock breezy 2.6.12-6
<ajmitch> I don't think ASLR patches are in, though some *may* have been
<crimsun> and my amd64 pbuilder is using hoary's 2.6.10 (security errata)
* Nafallo yawns
<pef> morning
<siretart> moin pef
<pef> siretart: hi. Some packages remaining for GLtransition are big (>=20Mb) I hope Motus have high speed links
<siretart> pef: I hope you created .debdiffs ;)
<pef> siretart: how to mention in changelog a changed dependency because a package changed its name ? (like libxml2-python2.4 is now python2.4-libxml2 )
<siretart> changed dependency because  package libxml2-python2.4 is now python2.4-libxml2
<siretart> I think that makes clear what and why you did a change. thats the purpose of th changeliog
<pef> yes, short and efficient :)
<pef> siretart: for theses kinds of changes (changed dependency, gl transtion) should I increment the version number (ubuntux+1) or just add ubuntuxbuild1 ?
<siretart> pef: that depends on the package
<pef> siretart: poker3d
<siretart> pef: if you change any file other than debian/changelog, then you modified the package, and you would not want that debian syncs over your changes
<siretart> pef: so you would want to add the 'ubuntu' suffix to prohibit automatic syncs from debian
<siretart> pef: if you just need a rebuild, then a 'buildX' suffix is sufficient
<pef> siretart: it already has ubuntu suffix, and I only change dependencies
<siretart> then you need to maintain it, and just increment the last number
<pef> siretart: thank you very much !
<siretart> pef: you're welcome
<pef> siretart: the changes I made will be send to Debian ?
<siretart> pef: no. If you fixed something, please file a bug in the debian bts yourself, if you thing it should be incorporated in the debian package, too
<pef> ok :)
<siretart> think, even..
<pef> not present into debian repository, so it's not a problem
<thesaltydog> due to this bug: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312075 I am no more able to use anjuta in breezy. There is a source patch available. Is it going to be included in Breezy soon?
<pef> thesaltydog: if it's a critical bug I think yes
<thesaltydog> pef, I cannot use anjuta anymore. I should switch back to hoary.
<thesaltydog> pef who is in charge of anjuta for breezy?
<siretart> thesaltydog: is there a malone bug for anjuta? if not, please file one and assign to MOTU
<thesaltydog> siretart, I have just filed. Whom I have to assign it?
<siretart> thesaltydog: bugnr?
<ajmitch> setting it critical with priority high isn't exactly right - it doesn't cause the system to crash & burn
<thesaltydog> siretart, 2035
<ajmitch> siretart: same thing, just needs a sync, I think we may have asked elmo for one in the past but it slipped off the screen
<siretart> ajmitch: may I quote you in the bugreport?
<siretart> ok. now using all features malone gives us :)
<thesaltydog> siretart, thank you reinhard. This Malone system looks very efficient..
<siretart> no matter
<StrikeForce> Can someone archive bittorrent and bittornado since they have been done
<pef> StrikeForce: add a comment ?
<StrikeForce> ok no worries
<pef> what's the best way to generate a .debdiff ? using debdiff ou diff -Nru ?
<ajmitch> debdiff pkg1.dsc pkg2.dsc
<pef> ajmitch: thanks !
<pef> ajmitch: I've tested every option but this :] 
<Kamion> can somebody poke j^ to create a bugzilla account next time he's around, please?
<ajmitch> sure
<Kamion> I want to make him the default network-manager assignee
<ajmitch> yep, reading #u-devel
<tseng_> will try to remember
<herzi> ogra: ping
<herzi> someone please take a look at https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2039
<pef> siretart: does it seems ok for you ? http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/pong2_0.1.1-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<siretart> pef: I get a 'connection' refused from your webserver
<pef> have you access to http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/pong2_0.1.1-1ubuntu1.debdiff ?
<rbelem> morning people
<pef> rbelem: hello
<rbelem> hello pef how's going?
<pef> rbelem: fine, as usual :) and you ?
<rbelem> pef: fine but little bit sick and too headache
<rbelem> pef: i'm without glass :-/
<pef> rbelem: ouch, maybe a little sleep will solve that
<rbelem> pef: eheheehe thats true
<rbelem> pef: i'll sleep a bit more
<pef> :p
<rbelem-zzz> pef: thx pef ;-)
<pef> rbelem-zzz: every problem has a solution :D
<pef> ccache as a depends, should be a recommends, no ?
<Nafallo> pef: context?
<pef> Nafallo: package poker3d, ccache is set as a depends
<Nafallo> pef: isn't here
<Nafallo> pef: or rather... why didn't you say build-dep?
<Nafallo> ccache probably shouldn't be there at all indeed
<pef> Nafallo: should I delete it ? I find this strange
<Nafallo> pef: yes. that's clearly out of order :-).
<pef> Nafallo: *-Depends must be as tiny as possible, right ?
<Nafallo> well, yes. it should build the package, and that's all :-)
<pef> Nafallo: ok, thanks !
<Nafallo> np
<ajmitch> the developer probably wanted to pull it in for his pbuilder ;)
<pef> ajmitch: it's a home made package
<ajmitch> pef: home made?
<pef> ajmitch: made by the upstream author
<ajmitch> right
<pef> Nafallo: ccache is used by somes targets in debian/rules, should I clean up this too ?
<ajmitch> so he probably built it 20 times or so to get the packaging right
<Nafallo> pef: yes
* Nafallo should write a pbuilder+ccache section for the PbuilderHowto ;-)
<pef> Nafallo: do you think distcc can work with pbuilder ?
<Nafallo> pef: can't see why it shouldn't :-)
<ajmitch> I'm sure that some people have it going
<ajmitch> you can always use pbuilder hooks to setup distcc appropriately
<pef> ajmitch: like Jridell with his qt/kde stuff I presume
<ajmitch> possibly
<pef> can you please check the lasth changelog entry for language correction ? http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/changelog.txt
<bddebian> Heya
<pef> bddebian: hi :)
<pef> is it possible to delete a package from universe if the author upstream request it ?
<ogra> err, why does he request that ?
<ogra> i mean, didnt he/she offer it under GPL ?
<pef> ogra: he is preparing a brand new version, and the current version is too old for him
<pef> ogra: he already remove the package from debian
<ogra> what is it ?
<pef> poker3d
<ogra> uh, thats an odd package...
<ogra> i had aready to fix it once...
<pef> ogra: i'm currently doing the gltransition on it
<pef> if remove from archive, it's not very usefull :)
<ogra> but it has tons of dependencys ... does the current version work ?
<bddebian> Heya pef
<pef> ogra: I'm fixing openscengraph, a dependency, it's a big c++ source, and take a long time to compile
<bddebian> Hmm, I have that on my unmetdeps list too
<ogra> does the current version of poker3d in the archive work or not ?
<bddebian> ogra: No
<pef> ogra: broken dependenies, not installable
<ogra> ah, ok.. then go ahead and sync the new version... as long as the package name stays the same it will be overruled...
<ogra> so there should be no need to wipe it
<ogra> if the name doesnt stay, a Replaces: should suffice
<pef> ogra: upstream author working on new version, not currently available
<pef> and don't know if available before breezy release :/
<ogra> if thats there, sync it... is there an ETA ?
<ogra> hmm, k
<pef> ogra: no, will ask to the author
<bddebian> might as well remove yaprimaxgui too unless someone brings in pxscan to multiverse
<ogra> why remove them... leave them around as source until we get something better...
<bddebian> ogra: Well I dunno but yaprimaxgui is in universe but depends on pxscan from multiverse.  Isn't that wrong.
<pef> ogra: I just ask if it is technically possible, if the author requests like for Debian ;)
<ogra> it is... and should get sorted
<ogra> pef, it is... but why should we... if someone wants to play with the source its nice to have it available... even if its ftbfs
<pef> ogra: ok, so I do the gltransition to makes the package installable, and tell the author to contact me when new version available ?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> if its in time for breezy and the package is better quality, i'm all for having a last minute sync
<pef> ok, nice !
<bddebian> ogra: Good, how about bringing in ezmlm too then :-)
<ogra> lets get rid of the odd packages ;)
<bddebian> Oh and debtags
<ogra> bddebian, how about a list with such candidates that we review in the end...
<bddebian> and libtagcoll1
<herzi> ogra: can you take a quick look at https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2039
<bddebian> ajmitch: You awake?
<jsgotangco> doubt that
<bddebian> \sh!!!
<\sh> that was fast
<\sh> morning gentlemen :)
<\sh> I just came home :)
<bddebian> Heya \sh, how ya been?
<bddebian> ogra: Review at the end of what?
<\sh> bddebian: fine fine :) training course with certificate..now I can break Junipers ,-) and now I'm preparing to visit dholbach and meet treenaks in berlin
<bddebian> Cool
<bddebian> Slap dholbach for me ;-)
<\sh> the plan is: going out for some beer with some working buddies in cologne....staying there until 4 o'clock (thats 2:00 UTC) and then taking the ICE train at 4:24 (2:24 UTC) from cologne to berlin..and reaching berlin at 9:03 (7:03 UTC)
<\sh> so..during the journey to berlin i have a couple of hours of sleep :)
<bddebian> :)
<\sh> around 14:00 or 15:00 (12:00/13:00 UTC) treenaks will reach berlin as well..and after that we will meet somewhere...doing the natural key signing thing and have some beer in berlin
<\sh> and sunday in the evening or monday morning I will go back home ;)
<\sh> that is the plan...I mean it is _the_plan_ ,-)
<lamont-away> is preview-freeze affecting universe?
<ogra> bddebian, at the end of the release cycle...
<ogra> bddebian, a week or two before release
* bddebian isn't sure what to do again :-(
<\sh> ok...leaving now...cu later in berlin :)
<bddebian> Later \sh
<bddebian> We can drop the c2 from libqt3 now right?
<bddebian> err c102
<chillywilly> does anyone here know if I build a kernel using sources from kernel.org with make-kpkg --initrd will I need the cramfs initrd patch?
<bddebian> chillywilly: Only after you do some MOTU work. ;-P
<chillywilly> anyway...
<bddebian> Don't know man, sorry
<chillywilly> either that or I can pick a different file system for the image in mkinitrd.conf from what I can tell
<herzi> doko: ping
<doko> herzi: pong
<\sh> re
<bddebian> \sh_away: Make up your mind :-)
<herzi> doko: another debuggin bug: can you take a look at https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2039
<doko> herzi: apt-cache search alleyoop doesn't show anything
<doko> herzi: prepare a package, if you want to have it in universe
<StrikeForce> Can someone look at a package in revu please?
<StrikeForce> the package's name is Rufus its been there for awhile and I just uploaded a new upstream version that fixes some libwxgtk issues
<herzi> doko: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=alleyoop
<bddebian> alleyoop:
<bddebian>   Installed: (none)
<bddebian>   Candidate: 0.8.2-3
<bddebian>   Version table:
<bddebian>      0.8.2-3 0
<bddebian>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<bddebian> oops, sorry
<herzi> siretart: ping
<bddebian> Any bored MOTUs? :-)
<siretart> herzi: pong
<herzi> 1. can you please approve my revu request?
<herzi> 2. is it possible to apt-get source the revu repo
<herzi> ?
<siretart> 1. done
<siretart> 2. nope. will come with revu2
<siretart> :)
<bddebian> siretart: Good, wanna upload some stuff then? :-)
<siretart> bddebian: I'm going home soon
<bddebian> Gah, you all suck. :-)
<chillywilly> how's it going anyway? Release is going to be in October right? That doesn't leave much time :)
<siretart> right :/
<bddebian> No kidding and I can't seem to get shit accomplished :-(
<chillywilly> around what time in October is the release most likely going to happen?
<chillywilly> middle of the month? end of the month?
<Nafallo> chillywilly: 13th
<chillywilly> sweet
<chillywilly> hoary is getting a little old ;)
<Nafallo> nope :-)
<bddebian> chillywilly: So get to work helping "us" get towards breezy :-)
* bddebian ducks
<pef> can I replace xlibmesa-gl with libgl1-mesa ? (recommends field of a debian/control)
<bddebian> pef: I believe so
<chillywilly> bddebian: I don't have any time that's the problem
<bddebian> chillywilly: I'm kidding you man. :-)
<bddebian> chillywilly: I have time but no sk1llz ;-P
<chillywilly> bah, come on now
<pef> bddebian: it sounds correct with others glutransition packages names, but I want to be sure :)
<pef> siretart: can I have your opinion ?
<siretart> pef: imo you should. yes
<pef> ok thanks
<pef> siretart: and adding libgl, no ? (like libgl-dev )
<siretart> pef: you mean the alternative, yes, do that please
<pef> siretart: so it's another package to change with a new virtual one, should I update the wikipage about that ?
<siretart> yes
<siretart> sorry, I'm tryin to get my work here finished to get home
<pef> siretart: oh, sorry to bother you
<siretart> nm
<siretart> ok.
<siretart> leaving
<siretart> cu later
<pef> bye
<bddebian> Later siretart
<bddebian> Hello rbelem
<rbelem> hello bddebian ;-)
<rbelem> i'm tired yet :-/
<bddebian> :-(
<rbelem> today morning was very noisy
<rbelem> next week will be the brazil independece week, then people are praticing with those musical instruments that i dont know how to say
<rbelem> :-/
<rbelem> hey bddebian the postgresql meta package should install postgresql-8.0 ?
<rbelem> shouldnt install postgresql-8.0?
<rbelem> currently it's installing postgresql-7.4
<bddebian> rbelem: I would think so but what do I know? :-)
<rbelem> bddebian: is it right? but it is in main :-/ i'll ask mpitt
<bddebian> rbelem: I would think it should install 8
<Seveas> pitti is the pgsql guru, so he should know :)
<rbelem> heheheh thats true ;-)
<bddebian> Do be do be dooo
<pef> bye !
<bddebian> Later pef
<ivoks> motus!
<ivoks> why do we still have mozilla-firefox in universe?
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> so... any uploader here?
<ivoks> ogra: is there any need for mozilla-firefox in universe? it's 1.0.2 and it's broken...
<ogra> i guess not
<ivoks> can we remove it?
<ogra> can you ask elmo to remove it ?
<ivoks> ogra: i would, but i get the feeling that he ignores me :)
<ogra> then mail him
<ivoks> and... IIRC, after instaling colony3 CD, installer installs mozilla-firefox
<ogra> tell him i approved it
<ivoks> but this i have to verify on monday
<ivoks> ok, mailing him
<ivoks> elmo at ubuntu.com?
<ivoks> or jamer?
<ivoks> james
<ogra> james@ubuntu.com
<slomo> ogra: isn't it james.troup@ubuntu.com ? or are both correct
<ogra> i think they work both... as well as @canonical.com
<bddebian> slomo: You an uploader yet?
<slomo> bddebian: no...
<bddebian> Well WTF?
<ivoks> bddebian: we are all 'on hold' :)
<slomo> ivoks: did you already ping mako today? ;)
<bddebian> ivoks: Why?
<bddebian> What is this: get_byte(Uint8&) in C++?
<jblack> That is a function that is given a pice of memory to store a 8 bit unsigned int in.
<jblack> You call get_byte with a piece of memory, and it puts a character in that memory before it returns.
<jblack> By the way, that looks like a prototype to me. Is there a missing ; on the end of that line?
<bddebian> So it's a pointer address like in C ?
<bddebian> ogra: Is there a definitive policy on bringing a new release over from Debian if it fixes FTBFS problems?
<ivoks> slomo: no :)
<slomo> ivoks: i've already done... no answer ;)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> slomo: i'll have to wait till LP get's fixed
<slomo> ivoks: send him the stuff as mail
<ogra> bddebian, nope... it really depends on the package
<bddebian> This shit is all just to damn vague
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> i got mail from elmo
<ivoks> "Done"
<ivoks> :))
<slomo> ivoks: what done?
<ivoks> flood (small one)
<ivoks> > In breezy's universe repository, we have mozilla-firefox package wich is
<ivoks> > obsolete. Could you, please, remove it? Ogra said that's ok.
<ogra> currently i'd say the less likely you can break anything, the more likely we can have an exception
<ivoks> Done
<slomo> ivoks: ah ok :)
<ivoks> now i know he isn't ignoring me
<ogra> ivoks, so he doesnt ignore you as you fear ;)
<ivoks> but, then again... anyone could send him such mail :)
<bddebian> ogra: Well there is a patch on Debian BTS to fix the current version but it seems stupid if we are trying to keep in sync with Debian (btw shaketracker in this case)
<ivoks> how did he know it's mine?
<ivoks> :)
<slomo> ivoks: i think he checks what you propose in the mail ;)
<ivoks> ogra: yeah, that's good news :)
<ogra> bddebian, what does it fix ?
<bddebian> gcc4 build issues
<ogra> so its ftbfs currently ?
<bddebian> Yes
<bddebian> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=266355
<ogra> that doesnt need approval... fixing ftbfs and not introducing new ones is always ok
<bddebian> Well who can do it?
<ogra> just make sure it doesnt brak othe packages
<bddebian> ogra: How do I do that?
<ogra> testbuild, make sure other depending stuff stays in shape...
<slomo> bddebian: is it a library?
<bddebian> slomo: No
<slomo> bddebian: then it won't break something ;) so just test if it builds
<bddebian> OK, it builds fine from Debian
<bddebian> Later folks ( If anyone is awake ;-) )
<hmrocha> could you do a netbeans deb package?
<bur[n] er> anyone have any luck with qemu & kqemu in breezy?
<bddebian> What's the replacement for xlibmesa-dev?
<bddebian> Oh, nm
<ogra_ltsp> grmpf
<bddebian> ?
<ogra> see u-d
<bddebian> The network problem?
<ogra> nope i couldnt answer PM
<bddebian> Ohh, #u-d :-)
<ogra> i just grmpfed in the wrong channel
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> Hi honey
<ajmitch> bddebian: btw, please don't ask for ezmlm to be imported, since it was removed from debian
<ogra> ajmitch, and ?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Then we should remove xezmlm then
<ajmitch> at best it would go into multiverse
<ogra> remember, it can always enter again through apt-get.org :P
<ajmitch> ogra: it's non-free
<bddebian> Wasn't it in multiverse (xezmlm anyway?)
<ogra> then it could enter multiverse if someone requests it... as long as its redistributable
<bddebian> Damnit, rezound can't find libFOX even though it's there :-(
<bddebian> ajmitch: Speaking of which, did you ever get any more time on the libm thing?
<ajmitch> bddebian: no
* ajmitch also had rezound issues
<ajmitch> ogra: last upstream release of ezmlm is back in pre-history :)
<ajmitch> at least the last one that made it into debian
<ogra> hmm, dinosaurware
<ajmitch> replaced by ezmlm-idz
<ajmitch> s/idz/idx/
<bddebian> ajmitch: AYe, idx and -data or some shit right?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Is there anything I can do that you haven't already tried then? ;-P
<ajmitch> I'm sure there is
<bddebian> ajmitch: Did you try beta-3 rezound from Debian?
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> Well it build-deps libfox1.4-dev which we don't have :-)
<ajmitch> yep, I saw that ;)
<bddebian> I pretty much just suck :'-(
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-08
<Mitario> heya guys
<slomo> hi Mitario :)
<Mitario> slomo, hiya, hows mako? :p
<slomo> Mitario: not responding ;)
<Mitario> hrm :)
<Mitario> he wasn't near new orleans right? :p
<slomo> Mitario: boston afaik
<Mitario> ah
<slomo> i hope he looks at the CoCs soon...
<Mitario> indeed
* Mitario going to bed
<Mitario> nn!
* slomo too
<slomo> gn8
<bddebian> ajmitch: You around?
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> Wanna do me a favor?
<ajmitch> depends
<bddebian> You hate me don't you? :-)
<ajmitch> hm, no partimage in sarge, that is a pain
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> Can you throw blacs-mpi up?  I'm pretty sure just needs a rebuild and I need it for scalapack.
<ajmitch> ok, I thought that one was rebuilt recently
* ajmitch checks
<bddebian> Still shows in apt-cache unmet
<ajmitch> right, not showing up here, but the package is broken
* ajmitch will check/rebuild
<ajmitch> ah, a simple rebuild wouldn't fix it
<ajmitch> since lam4 is hardcoded in depends, which is why the last upload didn't fix it for you :)
<ajmitch> fixed, building now...
<bddebian> ajmitch: Where is lam4 hardcoded?
<bddebian> Ohh blacs1-lam  what a dolt
* ajmitch pbuilderises
* ajmitch waits patiently....
<ajmitch> I need a faster box for this
<ajmitch> I wonder if there's room in the case for another hard drive..
<bddebian> Want me to put up a box for ya to build on? :-)
<ajmitch> would it be any faster than my xp 1800+, with 1GB RAM?
<bddebian> Hmm, probably not :-)
<ajmitch> not much point then, is there?
<tseng> my fastest box right now is 2ghz p4
<tseng> with maybe 512
<ajmitch> ok, it built
<tseng> building mono on my laptop is a whore
<bddebian> ajmitch: I didn't know you had one.
<bddebian> Your laptop is a whore?
<tseng> yes
<bddebian> Heh
<tseng> it gets around
<tseng> to australia, for instance
<bddebian> You ain't seen shit until you try to build glibc on GNU/Hurd on a 550Mhz box with 384Mb.. ;-P
<ajmitch> you didn't know I had what?
<bddebian> ajmitch: An 1800
<tseng> bddebian: dude
<ajmitch> that box is ~3 years old now
<tseng> bddebian: ive run gentoo on a pentium 120
<bddebian> Uhm Gentoo <> GNU/Hurd ;-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Obviously he doesn't know how slow i/o is on Hurd eh? ;-P
<tseng> gentoo was pretty bare at the time
<tseng> before it got easier and surrounded by kiddies
<tseng> meh.
<ajmitch> bddebian: you mean no DMA, no caching, and a completely untuned elevator algorithm?
<ajmitch> aside from it all sitting on Mach
<tseng> har har those are modules
<tseng> you just need to build them
<tseng> and um..
<tseng> PROFIT
<ajmitch> hey Lathiat
<ajmitch> tseng: teh hurd is teh suck, k?
<tseng> laughs
<ajmitch> bddebian: blacs-mpi hit breezy changes, should be in the archive soon if it builds ok
<bddebian> ajmitch: Hey
<ajmitch> uh yeah
<ajmitch> hey to you too
<ajmitch> :)
<bddebian> the hurd is the suck?
<bddebian> Thanks for the upload btw
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes
<ajmitch> ok, scummvm fixed (sync from debian), with new desktop file
<ajmitch> bddebian: it may have been on your list of FTBFS packages
<bddebian> Thanks
<bddebian> Gonna hit my new list on UniverseUnmetDeps too? :-)
<ajmitch> yeah, I might do
<bddebian> ajmitch: You rock, now matter what I say about you. ;-)
<ajmitch> some of your descriptions of failures are rather wrong, though :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Such as?
<ajmitch> pgadmin3 does not depend on polyxmass*
<ajmitch> nor does pgaccess
<ajmitch> they FTBFS due to failing to find postgresql headers & libs
<ajmitch> for odd & varied reasons
* ajmitch is ready to stab this box
<ajmitch> ****ing windows XP
<bddebian> Gotta love it :-)
<ajmitch> no I don't
<bddebian> OK so I was smoking crack with pgadmin and pgaccess
<dereks> anyone here a gdm guru?
<ajmitch> dereks: no, do we need to be?
<dereks> i am having problems with gdm or gnome, i can't log in to my box, and i need help
<ajmitch> #ubuntu
<ajmitch> much more likely to get answers
<dereks> yeah, i have been asking there for a week
<dereks> i gave up there
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> what happens, what changed?
<dereks> it freezes once it authenticates me (with the right login/password) ....
<dereks> note, gdm/x/gnome freezes, i can still ssh in
<ajmitch> fun
<dereks> loads
<ajmitch> anything still on the screen?
<ajmitch> or are you past gdm & have a blank screen with a cursor?
<dereks> it keeps gdm on there
<ajmitch> crackful
<ajmitch> yay, scummvm built
<dereks> yup, keeps gdm on the screen as a tease!
<dereks> if i do apt-get --reinstall install gnome, will it clean up all my gdm/gnome config files?
<dereks> or is there a way to get it to do that?
<ajmitch> yay, package didn't install..
* ajmitch fixes
<ajmitch> no, it woudln't clean up conffiles
<ajmitch> and it would only reinstall the gnome package, not all the dependencies
<dereks> how would i clean up conf files?
<ajmitch> um
<bddebian> ajmitch: scummvm still wouldn't install?
<ajmitch> there may be a dpkg option like --force-confmiss which you can pass to apt-get
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, my fault, in trying to add a .desktop file
<ajmitch> dereks: it's not something I've really done, so I'm somewhat guessing
<dereks> ajmitch: ok, would i be yelled at if i ask in debian?
<ajmitch> dereks: maybe
<dereks> so i should ask in ubuntu :)
<dereks> or is there an apt-get channel?
<ajmitch> nope
<dereks> darn
<dereks> ubuntu it is :)
<ajmitch> dereks: are you using anything exotic for authentication, like ldap or nis?
<ajmitch> and is interface 'lo' up?
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK, there is a patch on Debian BTS for regina-normal but the maintainer says a new version is coming from upstream.  Should I patch the current version or wait?
<dereks> nope
<dereks> and yup
<dereks> lo is up and has an ip
<ajmitch> bddebian: wonderful
<ajmitch> does he say when?
<ajmitch> since there was an upload a couple of days ago
<bddebian> ajmitch: No, he just says it's waiting for the KDE transition to sort itself out. Bug # 319993 btw
<ajmitch>   * Uploaded for the g++-4 / KDE 3.4 transition.  Build-depends and shlibs
<ajmitch>      files adjusted accordingly.
<ajmitch> so a sync may be in order here
<bddebian> Hmm, I dont see a new version on packages.d.o
* ajmitch looked on packages.qa.debian.org/regina-normal
<bddebian> Jesus, can I ever get anything right?
<ajmitch> it will have just recently hit the archive
<ajmitch> unstable (math): 3-manifold topology software with normal surface support
<ajmitch> 4.2-2: i386 ia64 powerpc
<ajmitch> so it does show on packages.debian.org
<bddebian> Isn't that the version we have?
<bddebian> Nope
<ajmitch> no
<bddebian> I give up
<ajmitch> again?
<bddebian> It's not even humurous anymore
<ajmitch> no, it's not humourous
<dereks> i decided, after breezy, no more non stable versions for me!
<dereks> and i iwll just hope backports is good ;)
<ajmitch> dereks: so no helping out the MOTUs?
<bddebian> You mean like I do? ;-P
<dereks> ajmitch: i have been too long without a desktop :)
<ajmitch> dereks: well you're the only person I've heard of with this problem :)
<ajmitch> I've always had a desktop through the breezy cycle
<dereks> ajmitch: i have since warty wasn't warty :(
<bddebian> What is // in C++, a comment?
<dereks> yeah
<dereks> ajmitch: can you tell me what is in your .dmrc lconfig file and your .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 config file
* ajmitch wouldn't expect to see a .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 file
<ajmitch>  cat /home/ajmitch/.dmrc
<ajmitch> [Desktop] 
<ajmitch> Session=gnome
* dereks has one
<dereks> my .dmrc says Session=default
<dereks> can that cause a problem?
<ajmitch> it shouldn't
<ajmitch> this box has been dist-upgraded from potato through sid, then to breezy
<ajmitch> over a number of years
<dereks> haha
<ajmitch> and it's still going strong! :)
<ajmitch> inclusing total hardware changes, where I transfered old drives into new computers :)
<dereks> cool
<dereks> i tend to reformat ever 1.5 years
<dereks> when i can get a hdd to backup my stuff with
<ajmitch> with debian-like systems, I don't see the point
<ajmitch> I'd understand doing that with windows
<bddebian> Except Windows has to be every 3 months or so :-)
<dereks> ajmitch: i am soo used to windows systems, i guess i do it out of habit :)
<dereks> though i went 4 years without windows
<dereks> now work makes me have a windows laptop
<chillywilly> hi
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<chillywilly> was at work until 8:30pm redoing the networking on our T1
<chillywilly> well it's actually not even in our nice office but at one of our branches :-/
<bddebian> Lucky you :-)
<chillywilly> I setup proxy arp w/ shorewall
<chillywilly> so there's the external net interface on the firewall, the location's LAN, and all the servers are on the DMZ via proxy arp
<chillywilly> fun stuff...
<chillywilly> http://shorewall.net/shorewall_setup_guide.htm#ProxyARP <-- basically it is setup like that :P
<bddebian> Coolio
<dereks> anyone here experienced with the .xsession-errors file?
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<ajmitch> crap, scummvm build broke on ppc just because dvips segfaulted...
<pef> hello
<siretart> morning
<ajmitch> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu ajmitch
<siretart> my first steps with baz yesterday: it kinda rocks :)
<Lathiat> bzr rocks harder
<siretart> in principle, yes
<siretart> but I'm unsure how to organize source packages with bzr
<siretart> a configuration manager would be needed, I think..
<ajmitch> it can be done without it
<ajmitch> you can nest trees in bzr easily
<siretart> hm.
<siretart> ajmitch: do you already manage your packges with bzr?
<ajmitch> siretart: starting to
<pef> siretart: hello
<siretart> huhu pef
<siretart> pef: I see you prepared a lot of debdiffs for GLU Transistion, I'm just looking at them :)
<pef> siretart: and I'm working on the others, it's slow because some onf them are big c++ sources, takes times to compile :)
<siretart> oh yes
<pef> siretart: if anything doesn't seems right for you, tell me :)
<siretart> the patch to opensourcegraph looks intrusive, but correct. I'm just warming up my pbuilder..
<siretart> pef: regarding pong2, I hoped that breezy would have the same pong2 as in unstable
<siretart> I couldn't see that time how gl/glu dependencies would be
<pef> siretart: need a sync from debian ?
<siretart> pef: no, I don't think that it is feasible. let's better wait for xorg 6.9 or xorg 7.0 in unstable
<herzi> siretart: linda seems to be broken on the revu machine
<herzi> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/valgrind-ppc-0509021940/linda
<siretart> hm
<siretart> tiber has   Installed: 0.3.8ubuntu2
<siretart> thats the version from hoary
<Mitario> hi slomo
<Mitario> hi ogra
<slomo> hi Mitario :)
<siretart> hi slomo
<ajmitch> hi
<siretart> hi Mitario
<siretart> gnarf. hi * :)
<slomo> hi siretart :)
<slomo> siretart: do you know when sistpoty will be here again?
<herzi> siretart: my hoary version throws that error too
<siretart> herzi: aah. ok. then nothings broken on tiber. linda itself doesn't handle newer packages
<siretart> herzi: the solution  is to run linda in breezy chroot, which will come with revu2
<siretart> slomo: is it important? I could give you his phone nr
<slomo> siretart: no... i just want to know if mplayer is fixed for him now ;)
<siretart> ok
<slomo> siretart: or if i must search for other solutions and get annoyed by mplayer again :/
<siretart> :(
<slomo> Mitario: did you ping mako again? ;)
<Mitario> not yet today just woke up :p
<slomo> ah, same for me ;)
<ajmitch> yay, first *successful* breezy install on this laptop
<siretart> slomo: mplayer http://82.149.224.55:9500/;stream.nsv works for me :)
<slomo> siretart: for me it crashes =) but the audio isn't ac3 so this is another problem ;)
<siretart> it crashes?!
<slomo> siretart: yes... it doesn't like the vp6 win32 dll :/
* ajmitch gets about tweaking the install to be suitable :)
<siretart> vp6? whats that kind of videocodec?
<slomo> the successor of vp3 which is the base of theora ;)
<siretart> ah
<herzi> what the right way to install an overrides file using cdbs?
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> :[
<pef> ivoks: hello
<ivoks> pef: hi
<ajmitch> hi herzi, ivoks
<ivoks> ajmitch: ;D
<pef> ajmitch: :(
<ajmitch> pef: why sad?
<ivoks> this is not a place for sad people
<ivoks> we are all one big happy motu something :)
<pef> some GLUtransitions packages does not compile
<ivoks> community! :)
<ivoks> pef: fix them :)
<ivoks> let me guess...
<pef> eheh
<ivoks> stellarium? :)
<pef> ivoks: aqsis http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/MOTUGLUTransition/problem/aqsis_compile.log
<pef> and others, I'm putting a note on wikipage for each of them
<slomo> ivoks: as elmo said on the meeting: <elmo>  [...]  the all-singing, all-dancing, all-shiny MOTU troop ;-P
<slomo> ivoks: ;)
<ivoks> slomo: elmo hates us :)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> yes, we need to be angry people
<pef> ivoks: and I'm not a MOTU, I'm not obliged to be happy :D
<ivoks> he likes only angry people :)
<slomo> ajmitch: i _am_ angry :P i hate mplayer... it always crashes :P
<ivoks> pef: did you check debian's repository? maybe they have fresh version
<ivoks> slomo: mplayer too?! so... which player do we have that works in breezy?!
<ivoks> xine-ui crashes on right click
<slomo> ivoks: everything gstreamer related ;)
<ivoks> mplayer is... well, it crashes without any reason... it's mplayer :)
<ajmitch> yay! I have 3d accel out of the box with breezy :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: matrox? :)
<pef> ivoks: I will check
<ajmitch> ivoks: i915
<ivoks> ajmitch: ah... :)
<ajmitch> gnome-terminal is playing stupid though
<ivoks> i finally have a working x.org with synaptics driver
<ivoks> synaptics rulez
<ivoks> ajmitch: i have 82845 on couple of machines... non of them have 3d
<ajmitch> the touchpad is going *really* slowly for me
<ajmitch> tseng had the same thing
<ivoks> ajmitch: do you have alps/synaptic touchpad?
<ajmitch> dunno, probably
<ivoks> dmesg | grep ALPS
<ajmitch> (**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<ajmitch> [4294684.451000]  input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio1
<ajmitch> wee...
<ajmitch> I do
* ajmitch has a USB mouse attached anyway
<ivoks> man, you can make wonders with it!
<ivoks> ajmitch: i have vertical, horizontal scroll :)
<ajmitch> not working for me
<ivoks> middle button in right upper corner
<ajmitch> very nice :)
<ivoks> 3'rd button in lower right, etc..
<ajmitch> how did you configure X to work properly?
<ivoks> ajmitch: didn't work for me to, for ages....
<ivoks> now it works
* ajmitch is running the latest breezy daily install
<ivoks> ajmitch: then it will work :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: do you have breezy's kernel or your own?
<ajmitch> ivoks: not out of the box, which is what matters for me
<ajmitch> breezy's kernel, of course
<ivoks> yep, it's not out of the box...
<ajmitch> I only installed a couple of hours ago
<ivoks> it should be tough
<ajmitch> it should be out of the box
<ajmitch> that's why I have this laptop :)
<ivoks> ah, you are in laptop team :)
<ivoks> so, let's move discussion over there, ok?
<ajmitch> not sure if wifi is really working or not, since the light isn't on, and the wifi key gives dmesg errors
<ajmitch> sure
* ajmitch will keep his universe woes in here ;)
<pef> ivoks: if a new version is available on Debian, a bug should exists on bugzilla, right ?
<ivoks> pef: no
<ivoks> pef: just ask elmo to sync it
<siretart> no. not all bugs are imported
<pef> siretart: because is on universe ?
<siretart> pef: in generall, ubuntu bugzilla is only for main and restricted
<siretart> pef: but as exception, we did the cxxtransition with ubuntu bugzilla
<siretart> I think because malone was not mature enough for that that time..
<pef> siretart: so in the future sync requests will be filled into malone for universe ?
<siretart> pef: I don't think so
<siretart> pef: but we dont file sync requests as bugs anyway
<ajmitch> pef: are you thinking of merge requests?
<ajmitch> where a new package is uploaded to debian, and we have to merge changes in?
<pef> ajmitch: yes
<ajmitch> ok, those were being filed in bugzilla until upstream version freeze hit
<ajmitch> automatically, when MoM ran
<ajmitch> I think they might end up in malone for breezy+1, because everything is meant to be movign to malone
<pef> packages.debian.org is the right way to check for a new debian version of a package ?
<ajmitch> yes, or packages.qa.debian.org
<ajmitch> which I prefer
<pef> ok
<pef> and I just have to say to elmo "please sync this package "
<ajmitch> yes, although if you're not a MOTU, I'm not sure if he'll do it
<pef> :/
<pef> there is a new debian version available
<ajmitch> fixes FTBFS?
<ajmitch> have you tested building the new debian version?
<pef> will do now
<ajmitch> no point asking for a sync if that fails as well :)
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> sorry pef
<ivoks> i made a mistake... should've told you to test it first
<ajmitch> ivoks: very important :)
<ivoks> i know...
<pef> I'm compiling it right now
* ajmitch thinks that non-detection of an antique ISA sound card shouldn't be a major bug ;)
<ajmitch> hah, and not even using ubuntu
<ajmitch> silly people ;)
<ivoks> ok... cupsys takes only 100% proc
<ivoks> why... :)
<ajmitch> no wonder I'm running out of diskspace.. 1.1GB of IRC logs on here
<ivoks> :)
* ajmitch obviously spends too much time in noisy channels ;)
<ivoks> #sex, etc...
<ajmitch> pft, no
<ajmitch> more like #ubuntu-devel, etc
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> hm, a massive .ccache
<ajmitch> which I never use anymore
<pef> ivoks: debian current version compiles
<ivoks> pef: you see
<ivoks> pef: compiles with gcc4? are you sure?
<pef> yes
<ivoks> ok... what's the name of package?
<pef> aqsis
<pef> should I put a reminder on the wikipage of GLUTransition ?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> wait hour or two
<ivoks> elmo will sync it
<ivoks> well, i hope he will :)
<pef> ivoks: thank you ! should I ask you for every problem like this ?
<ivoks> well, you can ask anybody
<pef> ok :)
<pef> so this operation is "debian merging", right ?
<ivoks> it's not that simple :)
<ivoks> but, yes, it's merging
<ivoks> :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: I only had to wait 3 days for a sync
<ivoks> really? elmo did mine in 15 minutes :)
<ivoks> oh my god, thats strange!
<Mitario> elmo was just very busy the last few days :)
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> as expected
<Mitario> dunno
<pef> ivoks: if I find a bug in a program (does not compile for example) what's the cleaver thing to do ? writing a patch or checking if debian version solves the problem  ? (and ask for merging)
<ivoks> pef: fix it
<pef> I think the second solution...
<ivoks> pef: we can't merge for ever...
<ivoks> :)
<pef> mm how to know what's the best thing to do ?
<ivoks> ogra_ will tell you
<ivoks> he's best person for that stuff
<ajmitch> ivoks: I prefer to merge rather than patch
<pef> ivoks: so it's a case per case decision, no general solution ?
<ajmitch> ivoks: there is no point duplicating work already done in debian, UVF exceptions are there for FTBFS packages for a reason
<ivoks> ajmitch: sometimes (g++ transition) we don't have source to merge from :)
<ajmitch> and we'd have to review & drop our patch when it comes to merge time
<ajmitch> ivoks: yes, but pef was asking about the case of already fixed in debian
<ivoks> if it's fixed in debian, then merge
<ivoks> i'm just not sure how are things with freezing
<pef> if a bug is fixed with Ubuntu version, is the patch sent to Debian too ?
<ajmitch> pef: the patch shows up on a page, but the maintainer is not emailed or contacted in another way
<pef> ajmitch: malone may change that, I hope
<ajmitch> pef: maybe
<ajmitch> it depends on politics as well
<pef> are my comments usefull ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition or it is timeloss ?
<ajmitch> pef: sure they're useful
<pef> ok :)
<ajmitch> night all
<rbelem> morning all ;-)
<pef> why some debian/rules have commented debhelper commands calls ? it takes place for nothing, can I delete them ?
<siretart> pef: if you are maintainer of such a package, you should
<siretart> pef: those are leftovers from templates
<siretart> pef: when touching a package, I think it's better to keep the debdiff small
<pef> siretart: but the diff.gz becomes smaller ;)
<siretart> pef: I review the debdiff ;)
<siretart> in principle you are right
<tseng> Lathiat: ping
<Lathiat> tseng: pong
<tseng> Lathiat: you got a dell right?
<tseng> Lathiat: what did you send for serial # to CVD
<Lathiat> tseng: havent got it yet
<tseng> ok
<Lathiat> tseng: i suspect the service tag would be good perhaps
<Lathiat> tseng: i8kctl will tell you it, it should be on th ebottom on a sticker
<Lathiat> let me look on this dell
<tseng> i have a service tag
<tseng> and stuff
<tseng> the serial must be much less obvious
<Lathiat> the 'service tag' quite possibly si the 'serial
<Lathiat> given its coded into the bios etc
<tseng> thats what i was hoping youd tell me :)
<Lathiat> its a machine-specific unique ID at any rate
<Lathiat> so it would make sens eto me
<Lathiat> brb
<lsuactiafner> slomo : did you make 32bit static binaries for amd 64 to play back wmv files?
<slomo> lsuactiafner: no... that's breezy+1 goal
<lsuactiafner> it not that much extra effort
<lsuactiafner> i put that bug report up about it and also made a hacked "package" effect
<slomo> lsuactiafner: can you give me the url to the bug report?
<lsuactiafner> will paste soon
<lsuactiafner> remember, media on pcs is very very important
<slomo> lsuactiafner: and i won't do it before breezy+1 ;) we plan to rewrite the package for breezy+1... only one mplayer package (not all the different flavors for different archs) with cpu runtime detection... and for amd64 i'll probably make a mplayer32 package
<lsuactiafner> you'll need 32 and 64 packages for amd64
<lsuactiafner> since sdl x11 xv has problems linking statically
<slomo> i know
<lsuactiafner> currently i use fdev to play wmv
<lsuactiafner> ftp://ftp.puk.ac.za/outgoing/MPlayer-1.0pre7_32bit-for-amd64.tar.bz2 and https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/571
<lsuactiafner> but with gcc 4 i think it will be easier to make a 32bit binary
<slomo> ah that one... already assigned to MOTUMedia ;) so don't worry... for breezy+1 you'll get mplayer32 and mplayer64
<lsuactiafner> ./configure --target=athlon_xp --cc="gcc -m32" --as="as --32" --with-extralibdir=/usr/lib
<lsuactiafner> that will make a nice binary in gcc 4
<lsuactiafner> cool
<lsuactiafner> i just do the cvs thing every few hours but my static binary is too much effort to keep up to date
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ping
<slomo> it's just that i'm currently sick of mplayer ;) fixing the ac3 crash was too time consuming and the packaging by marillat is just ugly... i need some mplayer-free time ;)
<lsuactiafner> ppl in mplayerdev might be helpfull
<slomo> probably... but i really don't want to touch mplayer again for breezy except for critical stuff ;) i'll only update ffmpeg for breezy and then fix bugs where i find some...
<lsuactiafner> cool
<sistpoty> ping siretart
<Lathiat> From #ubuntu-motu icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<sistpoty> hehe
<bddebian> Any MOTUs wanna try a REALLY lame fix for savant?
<bddebian> Anyone awake? :-)
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> i need to get ipac-ng fixed
<Lathiat> bddebian: i can
<bddebian> Lathiat: I don't have a patch but it's just two lines of code
<Lathiat> bddebian: i want source packages ;p
<bddebian> Lathiat: apt-get source savant ;-P
<Lathiat> ajmitch, siretart, dholbach, ogra: ping?
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> what do i do
<bddebian> Lathiat: me?
<Lathiat> bddebian: yuh
<Lathiat> and tell me what its supposed to fixor
<bddebian> Lathiat: add #include "savant.hh" to hash_tables.hh in src/utils.  Also in /src/util comment out line 343, should be "cout << "NULL" << endl"
<bddebian> Lathiat: FTBFS
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> hangon
* Lathiat pkgstats
<bddebian> OK, got another question (not savant).  quickplot has in public:  friend class FieldReader;   Then in private: FieldReader *fieldReader;  and gcc4 complains "ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'FieldReader' with no type" ??
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> probably just missing the declaration i guess
<bddebian> Isn't that what "friend class FieldReader;" is?
<bddebian> Hello Seveas
<Lathiat> bddebian: no
<Lathiat> bddebian: that declares it as a friend class
<Lathiat> its possible this behavior changed a little
<Lathiat> from having it also implicitly define it
<sistpoty> bddebian: no, friend class makes fieldreader access protected/private members of the class with the friend definition
<Lathiat> and hence why ti FTBFS now
<bddebian> So in private: I have to re-declare it?
<bddebian> Sorry, I don't know C++ for shit.
<Lathiat> bddebian: err
<Lathiat> bddebian: comment out line 343 of what file
<bddebian> Lathiat: Sorry, set.hh
<sistpoty> bddebian: you need either to include the Fieldreader header or add s.th. like "class FieldReader;" before the class is defined
<Seveas> hi
<Lathiat> why does that need to be commented out?
<bddebian> Lathiat: It probably shouldn't be but it causes a gcc4 error and all other instances were commented out :-)
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> interesting
<Lathiat> what error?
<bddebian> Lathiat: Or, you need to declare cout and endl I think.
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> you need
<Lathiat> using std;
<Lathiat> or to make it
<Lathiat> std::cout << "NULL" << std::endl;
<Lathiat> i'll uh
<Lathiat> comment it out i guess
<Lathiat> looks like a debug fucntion anyway
* Lathiat testbuilds
<bddebian> It's some pretty sickly looking code from what I can tell :-)
<Lathiat> not quite sre how to test it guess i can try ;p
<bddebian> Lathiat: BTW, be warned it takes forever to compile :-)
<Lathiat> i guess at worst
<Lathiat> it wont break anything
<Lathiat> in theory :)
<Lathiat> mm pbuilder needs updating
<Lathiat> beheh i had one package
<Lathiat> took 2 hour sto compile
<Lathiat> i wa about to give up waiting and goto bed
<Lathiat> when it finished
<Lathiat> cept it failed, right at the end, on the link stage
<bddebian> Doh
<Lathiat> and i had no idea hwo to fi x it
<Lathiat> (still dont)
<Lathiat> mailed the maintainer
<bddebian> I did that last night and my wife shut my machine off this morning.. :-(
<Lathiat> said he didnt care file a bug
<bddebian> Lathiat: For what package?
<Lathiat> i forget
<bddebian> Oh hehe
<Lathiat> gclcvs maybe
* Lathiat looks
<bddebian> Jesus, all I had to add was class FieldReader; thanks sistpoty
<bddebian> Damn I hate packages that don't already have a patch framework. :'-(
<sistpoty> np ;)
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> pisses me off
<Lathiat> should be mandatory :)
<bddebian> I'm not even sure I know how to set that up. :-(
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<sistpoty> bddebian: cdbs or the plain debhelper package?
<sistpoty> (if you can call it debhelper "plain *g*)
<bddebian> sistpoty: I think it's just debhlper
<Nafallo> bddebian: gajim has a good example :-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: OK, thanks
<ivoks> hey all
<Nafallo> morning ivoks
* Nafallo tries if gajim works now :-P
* Lathiat taps his foot at the savant build
<ivoks> Lathiat: did you try that config for alps?
<Lathiat> ivoks: yeh
<ivoks> and?
<Lathiat> ivoks: works fine
<ivoks> ok
<bddebian> Lathiat: I told you it takes a while :-)
<ivoks> thanks
<Lathiat> its similar to a set i've seen similarly suggested
<siretart> sistpoty: pong :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: im fond of CircularScrolling however :)
<ivoks> i don't see point of that :)
<sistpoty> huhu siretart
<ivoks> Lathiat: what's with the CircularScrolling? what do you get?
<Lathiat> ivoks: when your scrolling
<Lathiat> if you start
<Lathiat> you can then just spin aroudn the touchpad
<Lathiat> in a circle or square or whatever
<Lathiat> and it keeps scrolling
<ivoks> ah, i see
<ivoks> not bad
<Lathiat> so you can start scrolling down then just move yoru finger around in a circle
<Lathiat> or change direction
<Lathiat> and it keeps scrolling
<ivoks> in all directions?
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> clockwise
<Lathiat> anti-clockwise
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> forwards
<Lathiat> backwards
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> will try that
<ivoks> i have one corner unused :)
<Lathiat> well it has nothing to do with that
<ivoks> it does
<ivoks> starting point :)
<Lathiat> nah
<Lathiat> it just carries on from standard scrolling
<ivoks> ok, i don't get it :)
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> you know how you use the right side to scroll right
<ivoks> yes
<Lathiat> up and down
<Lathiat> you start scrolling down
<ivoks> and bottom side
<Lathiat> then you hit th ebottom
<Lathiat> so instead of going up to the top
<Lathiat> you just move yoru finger round in a circular motion
<Lathiat> for an easy demo
<Lathiat> just follow the outer edge of yoru touchpad
<ivoks> ok...
<Lathiat> work?
<ivoks> i see
<ivoks> yes
<Lathiat> now you dont need to follow the outer edge
<ivoks> it's like you have longer scroll bar
<Lathiat> yuh
<Lathiat> and you can keep goign around and aroudn
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> nice, could be useful :)
<ivoks> i'm so glad i got that synaptics working
<Lathiat> its great when reading logn webapges and stuff
<ivoks> touchpad is now almost nicer than mouse :)
<ivoks> acctually, for me is better if circular is off
<ivoks> since i don't lift finger when i'm done with scrolling
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> i do
<Lathiat> if you go directly on a sharp angle
<Lathiat> it seems to stop
<Lathiat> to try accomodate for that i guess
<Lathiat> usually ends up pissing me off cus it stops scrolling :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> it would be great if it would work even after you lift your finger
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> for example, if it would have one corner to turn it off
<Lathiat> see thats like
<Lathiat> using vim
<ivoks> you read, scratch your back and then continue scrolling
<Lathiat> not a good default for my mum ;p
<ivoks> hehe
<Lathiat> some guy was editing a file on my laptop
<Lathiat> i said
<Lathiat> 'hit 3x'
<Lathiat> hes like whough cool
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> c5w would give him a heartattack :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> i have to remember that
<ivoks> what? c5w?
<Lathiat> never used c<x> before
<ivoks> LOL!!!
<ivoks> r is better than cx
<ivoks> but cNx is ok
<Lathiat> <x> as in
<Lathiat> whatever
<siretart> is it vim?
<ivoks> siretart: yup
<ivoks> Lathiat: you are kidding me... you don't know for c(hange)?
<Lathiat> i knew of it i just never really used it
<siretart> was just reading strange commands.. not crazy enough for xemcas. must be vim *fg*
<ivoks> :p
<Lathiat> has anyone elses keyboard shortcuts stopped working since they made defaults
<Lathiat> doesnt work in either rhythmbox or muine for me
<Lathiat> used to
<Lathiat> works in totem
<ivoks> time to go...
<Lathiat> ok next works in totme
<Lathiat> thats all
<ivoks> see you guys
<Lathiat> ok seems next works in everything
<ivoks> next, back, pause/play works
<ivoks> totem
<Lathiat> ok so for me
<Lathiat> the defaults dont work
<Lathiat> if i set it
<Lathiat> which sets exactly the same keycode
<Lathiat> it works
* Lathiat files a bug
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> can't confirme it, couse it works for me
<ivoks> now, bye, really
<bddebian> Lathiat: Still building?
<Lathiat> bddebian: done
<Lathiat> grr thats annoying
<Lathiat> i accidentally set a shortcut as the right arrow
<Lathiat> i changed it
<Lathiat> but the right arrow no longer works
<bddebian> :-(
<HelmutG> Hi. Can you tell me what to do to get the debian package called slate into ubuntu?
* sistpoty is AWAY at 19:53:25 : eating
<Tomcat_> To make it quicker, HelmutG is the maintainer of slate in Debian. =)
<bddebian> HelmutG: Put in on UniverseCandidates wiki page at wiki.ubuntu.com
<HelmutG> Hmm. You tweaked moinmoin to force users before editing. I don't like this, can someone else do this for me?
<HelmutG> s/force users/& to register/
<Tomcat_> I could...
<Tomcat_> Wait a second, I'll need to log in...
<HelmutG> Ok. The packages can be found in debian testing and unstable as well as the download section of http://slate.tunes.org/ (which is currently unavailable). You can most often find me in #slate and mail me with suggestions or problems concerning the packages.
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: Can you give me any information? My sarge doesn't have a package "slate"... but I need some info to put in the wiki.
<HelmutG> Tomcat_: sarge is stable. http://packages.debian.org/unstable/devel/slate
<Tomcat_> Oh right packages.debian.org.. should've thought about that. ;)
<HelmutG> It should be easy to incorperate in ubuntu as it only depends on libc6 and ncurses. A simple rebuild for your distribution of these packages should work.
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: Check the wikipage. Is the information okay this way?
<Tomcat_> ... whenever it's finished saving...
<Tomcat_> Ah, now.
<Tomcat_> argl... no, wait, I did that completely wrong.
<HelmutG> Tomcat_: Apart from you messed up the wiki syntax, yes. ;)
<Tomcat_> I corrected it... also placed it to the candidates, not the "being handled".
<LaserJock> can packages that are not in Debian be included in universe?
<Tomcat_> LaserJock: I think so. :o
<siretart> ok, bye folks
<HelmutG> Tomcat_: One problem will be that I cannot handle bugs the ubuntu packages as I don't have a machine running ubuntu. Some DDs told me about this problem.
<bddebian> LaserJock: Yes
<bddebian> HelmutG: BTW, just so you know we are in a feature freeze for breezy so it probably won't make it into breezy
<Tomcat_> HelmutG: Well I myself am not one of the motu people... I guess somebody will do the maintenance on Ubuntu then and work together with you somehow.
<HelmutG> bddebian: That's ok. I've got time. :)
<bddebian> OK :-)
<Tomcat_> Nice that you triggered the inclusion, anyway. :)
<HelmutG> bddebian: See it as a long-term aim. :)
<ivoks> Lathiat: ping
<HelmutG> slate still changes a lot these days, so packages will be frequently out of date. ;)
<LaserJock> what is the official way to ask for a new package to be included/updated in universe?
<ivoks> is it in debian?
<LaserJock> ivoks: are you asking me?
<ivoks> yes
<LaserJock> well, the one I would like updated is in Debian (just not the updated version). The one I would like included is not in Debian
<ivoks> don't know :) wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<LaserJock> there are RPMs for the one that isn't in Debian
<ivoks> meaning they can't go in ubuntu
<HelmutG> Thank you very much for helping me getting slate into ubuntu.
<Lathiat> ivoks: pong
<ogra> LaserJock, add the package to UniverseCandidates
<LaserJock> ogra: what about a package that needs to be updated, but it is quite an update because the developers have split there program into a lib and the rest
<LaserJock> scigraphica is the particular package I am thinking of
<ivoks> LaserJock: you have phyisical scroll touchpad?
<ivoks> fsck..
<ivoks> Lathiat: you have phyisical scroll touchpad?
<Lathiat> ivoks: hrm?
<Lathiat> ivoks: "physical scroll" ?
<ivoks> Lathiat: you have one touchpad?
<Lathiat> uh.. yes..
<Lathiat> since when do you have more than 1?
<ivoks> there are tp with separated scroll
<Lathiat> ive never seen that
<ivoks> no?
<Lathiat> ive onlyh seen them with a marked out area
<ivoks> :)
<Lathiat> mine has no such markings
<ivoks> ok, that's what i'm asking
<ivoks> sorry for bad english, i'm tierd
<ivoks> Lathiat: i'm asking couse you said "the 'scroll' area comes far too into my
<Lathiat> cool, this 'prelaunch' program is quite nifty
<ivoks> touchpad area such that I keep hitting it accidentally"
<Lathiat> seems to work well
<Lathiat> ivoks: right
<Lathiat> ivoks: the area in which using, causes a scroll to happen
<ivoks> 1.5cm?
<ivoks> 1.5cm is half of my touchpad :)
<ogra> LaserJock, if you want any particular package in universe, UniverseCandidates is the right place... make a note next to it that its an update for a existing package... additionally its far easier for us if the debian maintainer just updates his package and we can sync it... did you contact the debian maintainer ?
<Lathiat> heh
* Lathiat measures
<LaserJock> ogra: no I haven't, I will give that a try
<Lathiat> probably more like 1cm i guess
<Lathiat> depends where you measure
<Lathiat> center of finger, end of figner, etc
<ivoks> Lathiat: it's 0.8-1cm here
<ivoks> Lathiat: you can resize it
<Lathiat> ivoks: sure, but im talking about the proposed list of defaults
<Lathiat> need to write a little calibration program :)
<Lathiat> 'please run your finger all the way aroudn the edge of yoru touchpad
<Lathiat> 'please move yoru finger down the appropriate location for hoizontal scrolling
<Lathiat> etc
<ivoks> eh...
<Lathiat> cus ive seen some touchpads that are really really wide
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> well... off to bed
* sistpoty is back after 0 d 0 h 45 m 47 s
<Lathiat> sistpoty: we dont care ;p
<sistpoty> Lathiat: i didn't find the setting (kvirc) yet, to turn this off ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> kvirc sucks then ;p
<sistpoty> hm... probably, but i got used to some of its scripting *g*
<Lathiat> tseng: reading that book, telling me *heaps* of cool stuff
<Lathiat> tseng: like acts_as_tree ! :)
<tseng> Lathiat: indeed
<slomo> Lathiat: which book?
<Lathiat> slomo: agile development with rails (ruby on rails book)
<sistpoty> argg... what's going on with tiber.tauware.de? (the machine on which revu is running)
<slomo> sistpoty:  it's dead :/
<sistpoty> obviously...
<sistpoty> ok, I'm off for today... cya
<bddebian> Lathiat: Still bored? ;-)
<bddebian> or slomo or tseng ?
<crimsun> (definitely not bored)
<slomo> bddebian: nope
<bddebian> Damn..  I made a patch for quickplot but it doesn't apply on debian/rules and I cannot figure out why.. :-(
<crimsun> depth? fuzz? offset?
<crimsun> completely wrong patch? (I've done that before.)
<bddebian> Lathiat: BTW, if you come back around.  Are you going to fix savant or should I make a patch?
<bddebian> crimsun: Succeeded at 14 with fuzz2
<bddebian> FAILED at 31
<Lathiat> bddebian: so i built it
<Lathiat> any idea how to use it? ;p
<bddebian> Lathiat: Use it?  Who uses any of this stuff? ;-)
<Lathiat> bddebian: yuh, exacyly :)
<Lathiat> like i tried to test some weird package
<Lathiat> and i just had no ide awhat to do with it
<Lathiat> wanted some file ive never heard of
<Lathiat> so i just assumed that its help message means its working ;p
<bddebian> Heh :-)
<bddebian> "If it builds, it runs" right? ;-P
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> actuall
<Lathiat> ajmitch caught me up on one of those
<Lathiat> (where its not true ;p)
<bddebian> Uh oh.  I'm already on his list.. ;-)
<Lathiat> archer:~> scram
<Lathiat> zsh: 19098 exit 255   scram
<Lathiat> archer:~>
<Lathiat> hmm. :)
<Lathiat> so i have to pass it a
<Lathiat> VHDL file
* Lathiat googles
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> "VHDL Obfuscator Example"
<bddebian> heh
<Lathiat> archer:~> scram test.vhdl
<Lathiat> Processing file test.vhdl
<Lathiat> Parse complete - no errors.
<Lathiat> archer:~>
<Lathiat> i uh
<Lathiat> guess it works
<bddebian> :-)
<Lathiat> but
<Lathiat> i forgot to increase the verzion
<bddebian> Uh oh
<Lathiat> so i have to reget the source to make a debdiff
<Nafallo> Lathiat: apt-proxy *s*
<Lathiat> Nafallo: what about it?
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i have a local mirror ;p
<Nafallo> Lathiat: hehe. then reget is not that bad then ;-)
<Lathiat> that said, it doesnt include sources, but at 150K/s i usually don't need to care
<Lathiat> i dont bother mirroring sources cus i dont have the disk space
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/savant.debdiff
<Nafallo> hehe, I had a full mirror except powerpc in the old days ;-)
<bddebian> Lathiat: We don't have to make a patch and apply it?
<Lathiat> bddebian: do you have upload privs?
<bddebian> Lathiat: Nope, I'm not an MOTU yet
<Lathiat> bddebian: righto
<Lathiat> bddebian: so hand that to someone like ajmitch and ask them to review and upload for you
<bddebian> I'm a little scared to be at the rate I'm going :-)
<Lathiat> bddebian: feel free to motify the changelog to put your name on it etc ;p
<Lathiat> bddebian: what rate? that fix looked perfect to me ;p
<bddebian> You already did
<Lathiat> nah i mean like your -- Barry <bddebian@woot> or whatever :)
<Lathiat> oh and get whitelisted if your going to do that
<bddebian> I am whitelisted so I do see those :-)
<Lathiat> cool
<bddebian> But just to make sure.  Can we patch the source or should we make a patch and apply it in rules?
<Lathiat> bddebian: for things like this that dont have a patches/, i tend not to bother because then the fixed become overcomplicated, slamming a patches dir on top etc, the debian package format keeps track of our changes vs the original source for us
<Lathiat> and makes more work to merge if we start playing with the rules files, etc
<Lathiat> but of personal preference really, but thats my rationale
<bddebian> Works for me :-)
<bddebian> Baby wants to swing, bbiab
<bddebian> Thanks btw Lathiat
<Lathiat> nps :)
<Lathiat> time to sleep
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me where can I find default values for variables used by autotools in ubuntu?
<slomo> marcin_ant: what variables?
<marcin_ant> I mean default values for things like sharedstatedir, mandir, libexecdir
<marcin_ant> etc
<herzi> take a look into a generated Makefile
<marcin_ant> ok, but these vaules generated in Makefile are stored somewhere
<slomo> marcin_ant: these are collected by configure
<marcin_ant> so I would like to know where...
<slomo> marcin_ant: when you want to change this values add some parameters to configure
<marcin_ant> slomo, and this is why I ask for default values :)
<marcin_ant> slomo, if default values are ok then there is no point in setting them
<marcin_ant> slomo, and I would like to fetch these values using some .sh script (not makefile)
<slomo> marcin_ant: ah... i misunterstood you...
<slomo> marcin_ant: what are you trying todo?
<marcin_ant> currently I want to create some scripts to generate rules automagically
<marcin_ant> a kind of framework or sth like this
<slomo> marcin_ant: look at cdbs ;)
<marcin_ant> yes I know cdbs but I want to create a bunch of packages with emacs things
<marcin_ant> so, propably cdbs are not too usefull for this
<slomo> marcin_ant: what kind of emacs things? and when they use autotools cdbs should be the right thing probably...
<marcin_ant> slomo, in fact... almost everything for emacs ;)
<marcin_ant> slomo, starting with emacs-snapshot and almost all lisp libraries availabe on emacs-lisp-list
<slomo> uh... that's really much i think ;) why do you think cdbs isn't what you want? and when most of the stuff is really similar just copy and paste your debian directories and adjust everything ;)
<marcin_ant> slomo, apt-getting cdbs
<slomo> marcin_ant: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml in case you don't know that yet
<marcin_ant> slomo, and yes almost all these packages are simmilar but my question was because the biggest problem is emacs package itself
<marcin_ant> because it is pretty complicated and it uses few non-standard directories
<marcin_ant> and I just wanted to know what are default values in ubuntu
<slomo> marcin_ant: look at the existing emacs package ;)
<marcin_ant> in redhat/fedora these defaults are stored in rpm config files...
<marcin_ant> slomo, sure I got this package and emacs-snapshot package
<shawarma> Question: Some libraries have got "c2" appended to their name.. What does that mean?
<slomo> marcin_ant: other than that... look at the debian policies and FHS ;)
<marcin_ant> slomo, ehh right
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-09
<marcin_ant> slomo, but in fact debian policies for emacs are the biggest problem for me
<marcin_ant> slomo, policies not related to FHS and directories
<crimsun> shawarma: C transition
<marcin_ant> slomo, just emacsen-common stuff etc.
<slomo> marcin_ant: sorry that i can't be more helpfull here... i know really nothing about emacs... nothing other than it beeing written in lisp ;)
<Nafallo> shawarma: c++ transition
<crimsun> shawarma: read more here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyToolchainTransition
<marcin_ant> slomo, heh how is it possible ;) are you vi user ?
<slomo> marcin_ant: vim... yes :P
<crimsun> shawarma: read the section entitled "C++ ABI Transition"
<shawarma> crimsun: Ok.
<marcin_ant> slomo, ehh then you propably know more about emacs than I know about vim :D
<marcin_ant> slomo, because I only assume that vim is written in C but not really sure ;)
<slomo> marcin_ant: lol... maybe :) yes it's plain C afaik ;) i only know that emacs is written in lisp because i played a bit with lisp (well, scheme) some time ago and a friend of mine (emacs user) says everytime you tell him something about emacs being bloated that it's just a lisp interpreter ;)
<marcin_ant> slomo, heh it's true but in fact emacs core is written in C too
<marcin_ant> slomo, but emacs cannot work with lisp libraries...
<slomo> marcin_ant: hmm... well, i've to leave now for maybe 2 hours :) see you later
<ivoks> 'evening
<marcin_ant> slomo, np, see you
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<bddebian> Later slomo
<pef> bye !
<bddebian> pef: You are leaving?
<bddebian> Oh, bye
<pef> bddebian: it's midnight here :)
<bddebian> Gnight then :-)
<pef> thanks !
<bmonty> bddebian: ping
<bddebian> Yo
<bmonty> are people rebuilding the "just need a rebuild" packages on unmetdeps ?
<bmonty> or do we have to ask here?
<bddebian> bmonty: Good question :-)
<bmonty> I noticed one I put in the rebuild list at the beginning of the month has sat there
<bmonty> not really critical since some of them are probably not used very often
<ajmitch> hi
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> bmonty: well we have to know that they really need a rebuild, and haven't been done already
<ajmitch> and that they don't have other problems
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bmonty> ajmitch: i.e. finding the time to do a QA on the packages?
<ajmitch> bmonty: that too
<ajmitch> bmonty: hand over the list, I'll take a look
<bddebian> Goddamnt, I'm getting a debian/rules:19: *** missing seperator. Stop.  But I can't find anything wrong with it??? :-(
<bmonty> I put everything I do (which isn't much in the past week) on to the wiki
<ajmitch> bddebian: remove the spaces, put in tabs instead
<ajmitch> bmonty: the 1 package you say just needs a rebuild?
<bmonty> ajmitch: lessdisks (https://www.montynet.org/ubuntu/debdiff/lessdisks_0.5.3cvs.20040906-7ubuntu2.debdiff)
<bddebian> ajmitch: You rock as always
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK, now when patch runs, I get: "/bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file" ??
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> bddebian: that doesn't tell me much
<ajmitch> fun, I have to revert my own lessdiffs rebuild first..
<ajmitch> s/diffs/disks/
<bmonty> ajmitch: not much to revert in mine :)
<ajmitch> bmonty: no, but I did have it built with a -7ubuntu2 changelog entry :)
<bmonty> ajmitch: wouldn't it be easier to just put yours in and discard mine?
<ajmitch> bmonty: so please tell me, what changes does a rebuild do to lessdisks?
<bmonty> it is going to update the depends in the binary packages
<ajmitch> what depends?
<bmonty> the install depends
<ajmitch> there are no depends that will change with a rebuild - nothing in ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, etc
<ajmitch> the uninstallable part is most likely the kernel-image-netbootable
<bmonty> well I used my pbuilder to test the installs and I did the install, uninstall, and reinstall
<ajmitch> of all the binary packages?
<bmonty> yes, I believe so
<ajmitch> Depends: kernel-image-2.4-386 | kernel-image-2.6-386 | kernel-image-netboot | not+i386, kernel-image-2.4-generic | kernel-image-2.6-generic | kernel-image-netboot | not+alpha
<ajmitch> ubuntu (and now debian) has linux-image-*
<bmonty> cool, didn't know that
<bmonty> since I don't know what all these packages do, I simply try to build them, if they build I test their install and uninstall
<bmonty> if that works, as far as I know the package just needs a rebuild to work
<ajmitch> this is why checking the rebuild list takes awhile :)
<bmonty> yeah, I wasn't criticizing, just making sure I understood the process
<zul> gah..
<ajmitch> zul: ?
<zul> battery dying
<ajmitch> nasty
<ajmitch> bmonty: also in this case you could have merged in debian changes (only debian revision, no new upstream)
<ajmitch> not meaning to be overly critical :)
<bmonty> no worries, I wouldn't have known to check for debian changes
<bmonty> I'll add that to my list of things to check :)
<ajmitch> something we should all do when touching packages :)
<bmonty> it isn't glamourous, but I want to make sure I do this correctly
<ajmitch> of course it's not glamourous
<ajmitch> that's the whole point of MOTU work ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why, you love to be overly critical of my stuff.. ;-P
<bmonty> MOTU - it's better than living in New Orleans
<bddebian> Ouch
<bddebian2> ajmitch: if [ -e patch-stamp ] ; then \
<bddebian2>         for i in `ls debian/patches/|sort -r` ; do patch -p1 -R < /devel/quickplottmp/quickplot-0.8.6/debian/patches/$i ; done ; \
<bddebian2>         rm -f patch-stamp
<bddebian2> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<bddebian2> make: *** [unpatch-stamp]  Error 2
<shawarma> bddebian: Is that in a makefile?
<shawarma> bddebian2: ..or in a script called from a makefile?
<shawarma> bddebian2: Either way: It's probably because of the missing 'fi'.
<ajmitch> bddebian2: I have to be overly critica
<ajmitch> I'm just trying to do the same for others ;)
<bddebian> shawarma: MIssing fi?
<bddebian> ajmitch: :-)
<bddebian> Oh, there is a fi after the if, if that is what you mean
<ajmitch> bddebian: I'll ask for a sync for scalapack
<bddebian> shawarma: And now, it's from debian rules
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why is there a new version?
<bddebian> s/now/no/
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, uploaded in the last few days
<bddebian> #!@#$%%$^^
<ajmitch> more like yesterday, or today :)
<ajmitch> it's not in the debian archive yet
<bddebian> Sheesh
<bddebian> This patch is pissing me off for one little stupid line of code change
<shawarma> bddebian: You start an 'if', but there's no finishing 'fi'.
<bddebian> shawarma: There is in my rules file
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, looks worthy for sync, I'll beg elmo
<shawarma> bddebian: Ok, you just omitted it in what you pasted.
<ajmitch> hm, perhaps not sync
* ajmitch thinks
<shawarma> bddebian: Er... Is the 'fi' on the line following the 'rm -f patch-stamp' ?
<bddebian> shawarma: Well it doesn't show on the err message now that you mention it
<bddebian> shawarma: Yes, right after rm -f...
<shawarma> bddebian: Exactly. Chances are that you're just missing a \ on the line before it.
<shawarma> bddebian: Put a \ at the very end of that line then, and you're good to go. :-)
<shawarma> bddebian: Did that help?
<bddebian> You meant \ at the end of rm -f patch-stamp right?
<bddebian> Ahhh, I was missing a ; and a \ .  What a dolt.  Thanks shawarma
<bddebian> ajmitch: There aren't any ubuntu changes in scalapack, are there?
<ajmitch> bddebian: none
<bddebian> Then why not a synch?
<ajmitch> it now build-depends on newer mpich version than we have
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> So synch the mpich.. ;-P
<bddebian> Freakin' a skippy, it worked.. w00t
<ajmitch> no, I won't sync mpich, there's no good reason to break UVF
<bddebian> I was joking.. Notice the ;-P :)
<shawarma> bddebian: Any time.
<ajmitch> although mpich looks like it should have been c++ transitioned, but hasn't
<ajmitch> hm, that's a worry
<ajmitch> c++ libs in libmpich, package wasn't renamed
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> ajmitch: If you get some "free" time can you peruse my list on "Non-MOTU" fixes on UniverseUnmetDeps?
<ajmitch> why is there a non-motu fixes?
<ajmitch> +tora (1.3.16-1build2) breezy; urgency=low
<ajmitch> +
<ajmitch> +  * Changed depends from libqt3c102* to libqt3*
<ajmitch> that's obviously wrong..
<ajmitch> maybe you meant 1ubuntu1
<bddebian> Why?
<bddebian> Ohh
<bddebian> Because I am not an MOTU so they need review before upload.
<ajmitch> http://bur.st/~lathiat/savant.debdiff
<ajmitch> why comment out the cout << "NULL" part?
<bddebian> Because if FTBFSs otherwise.
<bddebian> I think its useless code anyhow.  All other instances are commented out
<bddebian> Unless you want to declare cout and endl
<bddebian2> quit
<bddebian2> whoops
<bddebian> OK, gotta go spend some "quality time" with the Mrs.  Be back in a couple hourse
<bddebian> -e
* ajmitch would have thought that a simple std::cout would work
<bmonty> ajmitch: so I'm looking at the xfree86-driver-synaptics, the debian version is newer and updated for X.org, is this where you ask for a resync?
<ajmitch> I don't know if it's needed at all
<ajmitch> since we already have a synaptics driver for x.org
<ajmitch> Version: 0.14.3-1ubuntu1
<ajmitch> Replaces: xfree86-driver-synaptics
<ajmitch> Provides: xfree86-driver-synaptics
<bmonty> where did you get that version info?  ubuntu's packages page shows the version is 0.14.2-1
<ajmitch> for xorg-driver-synaptics?
<ajmitch>  *** 0.14.3-1ubuntu1 0
<ajmitch>        1200 http://10.18.1.1 breezy/main Packages
<ajmitch>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bmonty> the version you listed is for xorg-driver-synaptics?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> so the xfree86 version can be morgued, imho
<bmonty> yeah, that is what I was thinking
* lamont looks for a tomato to throw at ogra.  (just a small one, of course)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yeah, Lathiat said std:: too but I don't know C++ for squat..  Probably is a better solution.
<lamont> ogra: new waili uploaded
<ajmitch> hi lamont
<ajmitch> would you like me to throw the tomato if I see him, instead?
<bddebian> pyxine was removed from Debian?
<bddebian> Oh, so I can take waili off my list, nice
<ajmitch> looks like it
<lamont> ajmitch: nah - he just renamed it to libwailic2 in one spot, and libwaili1 in another...
<lamont> so I fixed it
<lamont> bddebian: oh.
<lamont> bddebian: I'm just killing some easy ones
<bddebian> lamont: I have a bunch of "easy" ones, I think, waiting on UniverseUnmetDeps :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: for c++ & using cout, you either prefix them with std::, or put a namespace std; at the top
<ajmitch> iirc
<bddebian> ajmitch: You want me to do that instead then?
<lamont> namespace std is ugly but not terrible for non-headers.  absolute evil in a header file
<ajmitch> I don't know, since I haven't seen the context of the source :)
<ajmitch> lamont: I know, it can break things horribly
<bddebian> It looks like just a debug function afaict
* ajmitch wasn't suggesting that bddebian put namespace std at the top, sorry :)
<ajmitch> it can possibly be left commented out then
<ajmitch> not that there's been any new upstream release hit debian for 18+ months
<bddebian> Aye :-)
<bddebian> Should I bother with pyxine since it was dropped from Debian?
<lamont> in what way is the preview affecting universe?
<lamont> preview freeze, that is...
<ajmitch> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=319699
<ajmitch> lamont: not much, except that we're extra careful about not breaking things
<lamont> ok
<ajmitch> so limited exceptions for UVF breakage
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK :-)
* lamont has a couple of classes of bugs that he has blanket OK for in main for the next 24 hours or so...  but I've been being a bit more liberal in my universe uploads...
<ajmitch> bddebian: gives a few good reasons for removal, imho
<ajmitch> lamont: ok, what sort of bugs that we can fix?
<lamont> ajmitch: so I've been doing things like fixing g++/xorg/postgres transition bugs
* ajmitch is taking the next step & applying for main upload
<ajmitch> right, I've come across a few postgres ones
<lamont> although I haven't been checking to see that they are really "breezy-autotest failures with binaries of the same version in the archive" (just that they are FTBFS)
<lamont> the "" is one of my breezy/main criteria
<ajmitch> there's a long list of packages that people have worked on for gl/glu, that have yet to be uploaded
<lamont> I've been ignoring gl/glu :-)
<ajmitch> ok :)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> ajmitch: Wow a main uploader eh? :-)
<lamont> note also that the permission for the class-of-bugs uploads to main was not a blanket grant to all main-uploaders...
* lamont is believed to use some amount of sense in doing his uploads, etc, etc.
<lamont> generally speaking, the state for uploads to main right now is "ask first, and don't do it until kamion says you may"
<ajmitch> yes, that's to be expected
<ajmitch> it's too easy to accidentally break things right before preview release
<lamont> and come monday morning, kamion has told me he's revoking my blanket perms.
<lamont> specifically to stablize for preview CD's.
<bddebian> ajmitch: You didn't by chance get time to look at my quickplot fix did you?
<lamont> or rather, colony $mumble
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, I haven't looked at it yet
<bddebian> NP
<ajmitch> oh, that's the one you were having patch fun with?
<bddebian> Aye
<ajmitch> all for a 1 line patch :)
<bddebian> Exactly :-)
<bddebian> "checking for main in -lz"? WTF?
<bddebian> That's not a good way to look for a required lib is it?  AC_CHECK_LIB(z,main,[] , ...
<bddebian> So if postgresql-plruby wants postgresql-dev (<< 7.5) and I wanted to go ahead and try it with 7.5.8, what should I change the build-deps to?  (<< 8.0) or (<< 7.6), etc?
<lamont> well, I think pitti was doing a postgres 8.0 transition...
<lamont> poke pitti
* lamont handled all the main postgres breezy-autotest failures by assigning them to pitti... :)
<bddebian> OK, thanks lamont
<bddebian> Where is libpgtcl?
* bddebian thinks he is talking to himself again
<pef> hi
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<siretart> morning
<siretart> ajmitch: you talked earlier about scorched3d?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Lathiat> anyone notice nvidia and/or fglrx GL is fairly useless?
<siretart> didn't check yet, as my amd64 box with nvidia is still hoary
<Lathiat> glxgears is so slow
<Lathiat> that after like 2 minutes
<Lathiat> it still hadnt printed an FPS
<Lathiat> and supertuxkart runs like a total dog
<siretart> glxgears is broken for me, too
<siretart> on my radeon, no FPS are printed, but the gears are rotating smoothly
<Lathiat> they look pretty crap h ere
<Lathiat> and the fact that supertuxkart runs like crap tells me it isnt working so well
<Lathiat> nvidia-settings isnt showing me my temperature either
<Lathiat> so it might be br0ked
* siretart is spamming around.. 
<ajmitch> siretart: bochs is on the list of things to sync for a reason
<ajmitch> which is why it just FTBFS
<pef> hi
<bddebian> Sheesh, you'd think it was a holiday weekend or something :-)
<siretart> ajmitch: oh. sorry
<ajmitch> siretart: it currently FTBFS because of aalib-dev
<ajmitch> but I'm sure there was another build failure later on :)
<siretart> ajmitch: where is the list of things to sync?
<ajmitch> n/p, but it was listed as needed sync on the unmet deps page
<siretart> oh
<ajmitch> I'll fire off an email to elmo asking for anjuta & bochs sync
<ajmitch> bochs will break UVF for universe
<siretart> thats ok
<ajmitch> yeah, since it'll fix FTBFS for an important package :)
<bddebian> ajmitch is up? Wow. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: well it's 1AM, so I'm still up
* bddebian wonders if ajmitch is the only MOTU that reads UniverseUnmetDeps
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> even then I don't do much :)
* ajmitch needs to get a more comfortable bed for using his laptop
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> ajmitch: So you are going to upload my stuff from your bed? ;-P
<rbelem> morning
<bddebian> Hello rbelem
<rbelem> hi bddebian, how's going? and the bug fixes? ;-)
<womble> ajmitch: Have you seen this? http://lappyvator.cyberknights.com.au/
<bddebian> rbelem: Slowly
<ajmitch> womble: looks useful :)
<bddebian> That's pathetic
<womble> ajmitch: It's certainly on *my* personal wishlist.  <grin>
<bddebian> rbelem: And I'm not sure I would call what I do "bugfixing" :-)
<rbelem> bddebian: heheeheh
<rbelem> bddebian: here... i'm trying to fix some unmet deps
<bddebian> rbelem: Me too but no one uploads them. :-) (Excluding ajmitch of course)
<ajmitch> is that a subtle hint for me to get uploading, bddebian ?
<rbelem> heheeehe
<bddebian> ajmitch: No, just a statement that no one else seems to look at/ care about the unmet deps page.
<bddebian> But if your bored... ;-)
<ajmitch> it's not secksy work, doing unmet deps ;)
<bddebian> Well I'm starting to feel like I'm working on it for nothing
<ajmitch> why?
<bddebian> Because no one looks at it except you when you have time
<siretart> bddebian: which uploads do you need?
<bddebian> And people upload stuff without ever even looking at it so I can't keep up
<siretart> bddebian: I uploaded tora for you, yesterday. Just looking what happened to tapiir
<bddebian> siretart: There are two lists on UniverseUnmetDeps.  Although I think a couple of packages listed in my "Just need a rebuild" list are wrong, which is why I need some guidance from time to time
<siretart> ah. i see
* ajmitch just slaps him around every so often, so that part is covered ;)
<siretart> ok
<ajmitch> bddebian: btw, can you take python-iplib & python-imdbpy off that list?
<ajmitch> since they're apt-get.org crack that I'm stripping down & redoing
<ajmitch> badly packaged :)
<siretart> bddebian: whats the problem with xmpi? its installable for me
<ajmitch> that's because last upload was on aug 27, by mitario
<ajmitch> xmpi (2.2.3b8-8ubuntu3) breezy; urgency=low
<ajmitch>  .
<ajmitch>   * Modified shlibs.local for UnmetDeps.
<bddebian> siretart: As I said, I can't keep up
<siretart> ahh. hm
<ajmitch> and you think I can? :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: building sear now, will check & upload
<siretart> hmmm
<siretart> xmpi_2.2.3b8-8ubuntu3 got built and seems pretty installable..
<ajmitch> yes
<siretart> bddebian: t38modem got also already rebuilt
<siretart> bddebian: thank you for your excellent work with the unmet deps page.
<bddebian> OK, removed, thanks gents
<bddebian> siretart: Bah ;-)
<siretart> did you check the buildlogs of the packages in your list?
<bddebian> siretart: Which list?
<bddebian> Either of you know where libpgtcl is?
<siretart> your 'to be rebuilt list'
<siretart> never heard about
<bddebian> siretart: No, I haven't recently
<bddebian> siretart: It's a depends for pgaccess and pgadmin3
* ajmitch has it installed
<ajmitch> so it came from somewhere.. :)
<ajmitch> possibly replaced by postgresql-pltcl-7.4
<bddebian> ajmitch: I can't find it in the archive and policy shows no candidates
<siretart> spiralsynthmodular was uploaded on aug 27
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ahh
<bddebian> wiliki hasn't been rebuilt since jine
<bddebian> Err June even
<bddebian> The last spiralsynthmodular I see is Aug 22 and failed ??
<bddebian> I also have like 3 merged packages that I think can go up.. :-)
<ajmitch> ok, sear rebuild didn't work yet..
* ajmitch fixes the broken lib it depends on
<bddebian> ajmitch: Didn't build?
<ajmitch> bddebian: built fine
<ajmitch> but the shlibs of liberis1.2-dev are crack
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<bddebian> Heya Nafallo
<Nafallo> bddebian: morning :-)
<rbelem> hi Nafallo morning ;-)
<Nafallo> rbelem: morning :-)
<Nafallo> morning all!
<ajmitch> ok, eris fixed..
<Nafallo> ehm
<ajmitch> will tighten build-deps on sear to match
<Nafallo> ahh, a packet :-P
<Nafallo> my friend's server is named eris ;-)
<bddebian> siretart: See, apparently I still do much incorrectly :-(
<ajmitch> being pedantic has its advantages
<bddebian> What do you mean by pedantic in this case?
<ajmitch> checking every depend of the sear binary :)
<bddebian> Ahh :-)
<ajmitch> running apt-cache unmet in my breezy chroot to see why sear needed the rebuild
<ajmitch> spotting that liberis1.2 wasn't really in the archive
<bddebian> spiralsynthmodular still shows in apt-cache unmet
<ajmitch> and checking that eris really had C++ headers, and actually needed the transition
<ajmitch> rock, eris built, will upload
<siretart> bddebian: quark can be dropped, too, I think..
<bddebian> siretart: Dropped from my list or dropped from Ubuntu?
<siretart> bddebian: it is installable for me
<bddebian> Depends libxine1 for me
<bddebian> siretart: What platform are you on?
<siretart> x86
* ajmitch agrees, deps on libxine1 here, should be rebuilt to get dep on libxine1c2
<bddebian> siretart: See how frustrating this is. ;-)
<siretart> gnarf..
<siretart> hm.. my notebook is a hoary upgrade. that could explain
<ajmitch> yep
<siretart> i can reproduce this in my amd64/breezy pbuilder..
<ajmitch> this is why I check to see if the package is in the archive, rather than just if it installs ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: sear uploaded with fix
* siretart is on quantlib
<bddebian> ajmitch: Rockin', thanks d00d
<siretart> bddebian: we really need to get you upload privileges ;)
<bddebian> siretart: Thanks but to be honest I'm a little leary since I still seem to make a lot of dumb mistakes.
<ajmitch> we all do
<ajmitch> the eris fix I did was because of a broken transition by a MOTU
<bddebian> Well YOU never do. ;-P
<siretart> nasty
* siretart hopes it wasn't him
<siretart> ;)
<ajmitch> :P
<ajmitch> bddebian: of course I make mistakes
<ajmitch> I've even had elmo chasing me because of stupid mistakes
<ajmitch> and you *don't* want that :)
<ajmitch> siretart: not this time ;)
<Lathiat> haha
<siretart> puh.. :)
<bddebian> semidef-oct and rubyfilter gone/missing from the archive?
<ajmitch> bddebian: rubyfilter src is still in archive here
<bddebian> ajmitch: The source yes
<ajmitch> there's no rubyfilter binary package
<ajmitch> just ones like rdeliver, etc
* ajmitch checks build logs
<bddebian> Oh damn it, I keep doing that
<ajmitch> still looks to be there
<ajmitch> librfilter-ruby1.6 depends on a missing librmail-ruby1.6
<ajmitch> only a 1.8 version exists
<bddebian> Is there a "quick and dirty" way to see what binary packages a source package provides without grabbing the source?
<ajmitch> apt-cache showsrc <package>
<siretart> bddebian: apt-cache showsrc
<siretart> damn. too slow ;)
<ajmitch>  apt-cache showsrc rdeliver
<ajmitch> Package: rubyfilter
<ajmitch> Binary: librfilter-ruby1.8, librfilter-ruby1.6, rdeliver, rubyfilter-doc
<bddebian> I just did that but I missed the Binary: section.. Bah..  Man, I have to wake up
* ajmitch hands bddebian some coke
<bddebian> Thx
<ajmitch> n/p, I have a few litres here ;)
<siretart> could someone of you do me a favor and try to start xfig?
<ajmitch> siretart: yep
<siretart> I get some strange error messages on startup, about borken app-defaults
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> probably due to x.org changes
<siretart> hm
<siretart> so bug daniels or infinity?
<ajmitch> I'd say
<siretart> ok
<ajmitch> because xfig is a very important package ;)
<siretart> absolutly :)
<bddebian> Hmm, rsplib appears OK now
<ajmitch> bddebian: it should be, since it was one that I fixed with a socketapi sync, remember?
<bddebian> Oh, hehe
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well update my wiki stuff so I don't forget.. ;-P
<ajmitch> sure
<bddebian> rhdb-admin shouldn't be on the rebuild list either.. :-(
<ajmitch> this is great, the list is getting cleared with even less work ;)
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> bddebian: depends libpgtcl
<ajmitch> is that why it shouldn't be on the list?
<bddebian> Yes
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> I'll check out that issue now
<ajmitch> we might be able to fix a bunch of those packages easily
<bddebian> You rock
<pef> erf...2 hdd of my raid1 on my webserver are dead :/
<bddebian> pxp looks OK
<pef> I hope I haven't lost all my debdiff
<bddebian> pef: :-(
<pef> 9 debdiff :/
<Yagisan> pef: ouch
<Nafallo> pef: spell backup ;-)
<pef> Nafallo: server died before being able to launch daily cron backup
<Nafallo> pef: hmm, next time: * * * * * ;-)
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ajmitch> bddebian: the pltcl packages don't seem to ship the same files, so I'll ask pitti when I see him next
<ajmitch> as he's the main debian postgresql maintainer
<ivoks> hey all
<bddebian> ajmitch: NP
<ajmitch> hi ivoks
<bddebian> I think the rest of the "Just need a rebuild" list is OK. (I think)
<bddebian> Is python-2.2 just gone, so anything building a python-2.1 or 2.2 binary needs "Fixed"?
<slomo> python 2.2 and 2.1 are not gone afaik
<slomo> they just need some love ;)
<bddebian> Hmm
<ivoks> bye all
<ajmitch> we want to drop any 2.1 & 2.2 packages from the archive, please
<ajmitch> so yes, they need fixed
<bddebian> So something like clementtree that builds a python2.2-clementtree should have that package removed from control?
<slomo> ajmitch: sure... but python 2.1 and 2.2 are there for compatibility reasons... and someone needs to fix them... FTBFS currently afaik
<ajmitch> we are removing the old python 2.1 & 2.2 packages
<ajmitch> why do they FTBFS?
<ajmitch> since I see a successful build of py 2.1 only a couple of weeks ago
<slomo> ajmitch: don't know... i had debdiffs flying around for them and at the time siretart wants to upload them (maybe 2 weeks later) they FTBFS
<slomo> ajmitch: i'll look at it when i finished my other stuff here and mako finally looks at the CoC...
<bddebian> slomo: Still no CoC? :-(
<bddebian> siretart: Did you say you were trying my tapiir?
<slomo> bddebian: no :(
<bddebian> Hmm, what to do now...
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<slomo> hi sistpoty
<siretart> huhu sistpoty, hi slomo
<siretart> bddebian: I just looked over quantlib, uploading now
<slomo> hi siretart :)
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<siretart> GRRR
<siretart> why does firefox hate me :(
<bddebian> siretart: OK, thx
<siretart> why does firefox segfault for me randomly.. hmm
<tseng> flash?
<tseng> totem?
<tseng> mostly one of those
<siretart> no: tabextensions! again! :(
<sistpoty> hm... then i won't install these yet ;)
<Lathiat> hah what do you need thsoe for :)
<tseng> anyone have a wordpress converter to pyblosxom?
* ajmitch starts work on a new crackful script
<sistpoty> Lathiat: e.g. to have several rows of tabs when you have many tabs open
<siretart> mmh. new tabextensions on incoming.debian.org
<Lathiat> cool
<Lathiat> i want that ;p
<siretart> lets try these..
<bddebian> ajmitch: Uh oh, now what? :-)
<siretart> MUCH BETTER
<siretart> => note to self: request sync from elmo..
<ajmitch> bddebian: automated unmet deps crack
<bddebian> ajmitch: Nice :-)
<ajmitch> nothing new
<bddebian> Hmm, newer version of rscheme in Debian
<ajmitch> new upstream version, or new debian revision?
<ajmitch> ah, new upstream...
<bddebian> From .b30 to .final.  But looks like still has gcc4 issues according to BTS
<bddebian> Trying build now..
<sistpoty> good luck, bddebian ;)
<bddebian> Hmm segfault, nice
<sistpoty> ok, then nothing new since the last version *g*
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Bah, I dunno what to work on since you people can't keep up.. ;-P
* bddebian hides
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, we should just give up now & let you handle it all
<siretart> :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh ouch, I was kidding man... :'-(
<siretart> LOL: u_draw.c:1071: Warnung: Zeigerziele in Zuweisung unterscheiden sich im Vorzeichenbesitz
<siretart> that translation is too cruel
<bddebian> Looks Greek to me. ;-)
<slomo> siretart: lol :) babelfish?
<ajmitch> bddebian: well we're obviously incompetent ;)
<siretart> slomo: no worse: gcc-4 with german locale
<bddebian> ajmitch: Who said that?  Certainly not me.
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm the incompetent one or I wouldn't need so much hand holding. :)
<ajmitch> yay, at least my script fetches the package files so far ;)
<ajmitch> now for the hard part of Depends tracking
<bddebian> Hello Seveas
<bddebian> Hmm, much newer version of buffy in Debian too
<ajmitch> oh this script is going to be so slow it's not funny ;)
<siretart> finally!
<siretart> wpa_supplicant is DTRT with static wep keys..
<bddebian> ajmitch: What is this script going to do?
<ivoks> is 'restricted' repository enabled after installation?
<siretart> ivoks: I think so
<ivoks> ok
<ajmitch> bddebian: take over the world
<siretart> sistpoty: when you updated wpasupplicant, from where did you take the madwifi headers?
* ajmitch managed to get wpa_supplicant working nicely
<siretart> ajmitch: with madwifi?
<ajmitch> ipw2200
<siretart> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported
<siretart> this is what I get
<ajmitch> ignore that
<ajmitch> it's harmless
<siretart> I don't have any wpa network here to test..
<siretart> ah, sounds promising :)
<siretart> wpasupplicant is doing here wep keying only.. l)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> but why?
<siretart> ajmitch: because I want to use it as roaming daemon
<siretart> I want wpa_supplicant to scan the air and select the right auth/keying method
<bddebian> *ajmitch is now known as Brain
<siretart> so I can just use dhcp and don't have to care about keys/authentication in /etc/network/interfaces
* bddebian thinks ajmitch probably has no clue who Pinky and the Brain are.. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: actually I do
<bddebian> ajmitch: Really? :-)
* ivoks is doing 'Ubuntu tips&tricks' tutorials on local news group
<ivoks> ping  anyone?
<bddebian> Newer version of ace in Debian too
<bddebian> Whassup ivoks ?
<ivoks> lol i can't belive it!!!
<sistpoty> ?
<ivoks> i just did suspend to ram
<ivoks> and then resume
<ivoks> still conected :)
<sistpoty> wow ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<ivoks> it is wow, cause my networking was restarted :)
<ivoks> like ifconfig eth1 down
* sistpoty suspects ivoks doing some black magic there
<ivoks> xexe
<ivoks> that's only cause i wansn't off for a long time... few seconds...
<ivoks> but... this is nice too :)
<sistpoty> this is really nice ;)
<ivoks> well... download didn't continue :(
<ivoks> btw.. aria is the best download manager... just ugly :)
<ajmitch> great, my script writing has shown up that libx11-6 has a Depend on itself
<ivoks> :)
<siretart> bddebian: I tried to build the updated ace from debian
<siretart> bddebian: at least amd64 is affected by http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=324271
<siretart> which seems really really nasty
<tseng> \sh_away: woo, jabberme.net
<siretart> tseng: /me is siretart@jabberme.net ;)
<siretart> tseng: you?
<tseng> brandon
<tseng> yay
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> tseng: the old one deprecated? :-)
<tseng> yes
<ivoks> hey tseng Nafallo
<Nafallo> hi ivoks :_(
<Nafallo> hmm
<tseng> ill sign off in a second
<ivoks> Nafallo: ?
<Nafallo> hi ivoks :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ah...
<sistpoty> hm... /me just created a jabbernet account... sistpoty@jabberme.net
<tseng> yay
<bddebian> siretart: OK. Thx.  Just looking for some other work to do. :-)
<ivoks> now 'MOTU' group is bigger than Buddies :)
<bddebian> heh
<siretart> ivoks: your jabberid?
<ivoks> siretart: ivoks@grad.hr
<Nafallo> nafallo@linux-server.org
<Nafallo> :-)
<tseng> f#$@# metacity
<ivoks> ok, bug in gaimu
<Nafallo> gaimu?
<Nafallo> gaim?
<ivoks> gaim
<Nafallo> oki :-)
<ivoks> when someone adds me, it asks me do i want to add him
<ivoks> ok, then i get add buddy UI
<ivoks> where i have to click new person, ok
<Nafallo> ivoks: hehe
<ivoks> but i can't hit Add then :)
<Nafallo> ivoks: isn't that the evo-plugin? :-)
<ivoks> it is
<ivoks> but bug is in gaim
<Nafallo> hmm, oki :-)
<ivoks> cause uid isn't empty
<ivoks> but add is grey
<ivoks> hm hm
<Lathiat> hey ivoks
<ivoks> hey Lathiat
<Lathiat> i guess i never actually tried dialling
<ivoks> :))
<Lathiat> it just seemed to work
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> now imagine how frustraiting it can get :)
<ivoks> it works, it reports as smartlink, everything seems ok :)
<ivoks> but doesn't dial :)
<Lathiat> in fact
<Lathiat> i think i recall having it not dial
<Lathiat> just never thought any more of it ;p
<Lathiat> 'ah its shit doesnt wor'
<Lathiat> after changing the country etc
<ivoks> i tought that was the reason, too
<ivoks> then that lspci -vvv
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> it was "WTF?!"
<ivoks> i was playing with that for months!
<ivoks> and fscking thing isn't what it tells me :)
<bddebian> Hey, since everyone is here, let's knock out some more unmet deps..
* bddebian ducks
* ivoks throws CDs :)
<bddebian> heh
* bddebian breaks out the whip and looks for MOTUs :-)
<ivoks> sorry, /me is busy
<bddebian> :-)
<bur[n] er> has anyone tried to get qemu w/kqemu accelerator to compile in breezy?
<bur[n] er> i get build errors
<bur[n] er> nm... it has to do with gcc 4
<underline> i'm trying to help ubuntu project rebuilding some packages I saw im UniverseUnmetDeps... when I get this packs "rebuild" what do I do??
<bur[n] er> tell one of the MOTUs :)
<bur[n] er> underline: or use REVU?
<underline> bur[n] er, tkx...
<underline> bur[n] er, What's revu?? :P
<underline> hmm... the topic :P
<underline> ok...
<bur[n] er> underline: see /topic
<bur[n] er> ;)
<underline> bur[n] er, tkx guy... I'm gonna wait till my CHROOT is completed... I'll be back in a minute
<bur[n] er> have fun
<bur[n] er> as a side note, i don't suppose you have gcc 3?
<bur[n] er> or know how to compile using 3 instead of 4 so I can actually build qemu
<siretart> bur[n] er: qemu w/kqemu? which package is that?
<bur[n] er> kqemu is just an add on kernel module to qemu that makes it faster
<underline> bur[n] er, I've already build a lot of package, but under pure debian... with ubuntu is the first time... I'm kind learning the process :P
<bur[n] er> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/index.html <-- qemu... kqemu is the qemu accelerator module
<bur[n] er> i can't compile it because it requires gcc 3.x according to the faq http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/faq.html
<Burglaptop> ogra, any chance of getting g-p-m 0.2.0?
<siretart> bur[n] er: ubuntu kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4
<hrvoje> any ubuntu developers present ?
<bur[n] er> siretart: so does that mean I just have to wait till qemu is ported to gcc 3.4?
<slomo> Burglaptop: hehe, i wanted to ask him too :)
<siretart> bur[n] er: possibly yes
<bur[n] er> awww
<bur[n] er> thanks for the enlightenment siretart
<Burglaptop> slomo, I don't think we are going to get it. We only have hal 0.5.3 and it requires. 4
<slomo> Burglaptop: it 0.5.3 compatible to 0.5.4 and does it contain only bugfixes? ;)
<hrvoje> To whom it may concern: I've just installed Colony 3 CD today and tried to install Mathematica, went well but didn't install mathematica fonts because lack of xset which it obviously executes, so it won't work for users
<Burglaptop> slomo, no idea
<shawarma> When I run dpkg-buildpackage -S (i.e. I only want to build the source package) which targets are invoked in debian/rules ?
<robitaille> hrvoje: apt-get install xset   (not sure about Colony 3, but it works in a current Breezy)
<hrvoje> robitaille: I did that
<hrvoje> but I just wanted to point out Mathematica installer will fail with no apparent reason
<hrvoje> and people will be mad like I was :-D
<jc-denton> hi all
<robitaille> hrvoje:  well, you could ask the ubuntu developpers to add xset to the set of default installed applications (on #ubuntu-devel or on their list), or ask Mathematica to have a better installer.
<hrvoje> robitaille: well they have an unified installer for all linuxes and doubt they would change that for ubuntu, so asking the developers would be a better solution, right ?
* tvelocity eimai gay
* tvelocity never leave your keyboard exposed in public...
<robitaille> hrvoje:  nothing to lose to ask
<hrvoje> robitaille: where do I ask, who is a developer? :)
<tseng> everyone is a developer
<robitaille> but not everyone can get xset install by default :)
<hrvoje> exactly :)
<robitaille> I guess you could first ask on #ubuntu-devel.  Or send an email to ubuntu-devel.  Or fill a bug report.
<hrvoje> oh
<hrvoje> thanks
<ivoks> morning
<hrvoje> e ivoks :)
<ivoks> hi hrvoje
<hrvoje> can't send /msg, listen ... Mathematica won't install properly on breezey because lack of xset pkg
<hrvoje> and I can't find where to submit bugreport/hint/something
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> icq
<hrvoje> k.
<underline> where pbuilder place the build packs??
<underline> I've got this pack done: aboot-cross_0.9b-3_i386.deb
<underline> what odo i d
<underline> ??
<underline> =[p
<siretart> hi ogra
<underline> siretart, What do i do with my build packs?? I'm a lot of packs listed in UniverseUnmetDeps... what do i do with them??
<underline> i'm building a lot of packs... sorry... forgot the verb :P
<siretart> underline: packages, which need a rebuilt must be uploaded to ubuntu with a higher version number in a package
<ivoks> siretart: we could package skype for ubuntu, right? for multiverse?
<siretart> underline: obviously, this must be done by someone in the universe keyring
<siretart> ivoks: that depends
<siretart> ivoks: does the license really say that we may redistribute skype?
<siretart> ivoks: if yes, then talk to someone who can decide this. I think mdz could, be he is obviously quite busy these days..
<siretart> s/be/but/
<ivoks> even better
<ivoks> we could do a meta package
<ivoks> they provide ubuntu .deb
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<siretart> hi Marce
<Marce> hi
<siretart> ivoks: I think the license might be okay. but better speak to someone more familiar with 'funny' licences..
<siretart> for multiverse, that is..
<ivoks> siretart: ok
<ivoks> of course
<ivoks> http://skype.com/company/legal/promote/distributionterms.html
<ivoks> hm :)
<ivoks> to leagal for me :)
<ivoks> You will not distribute Skype Software through other media than CD-ROM or DVD
<ivoks> that means: no
<siretart> You acknowledge and agree that You are not permitted to distribute the Skype Software for any commercial gain, including but not limited to any selling of related services or attempt to charge for the Skype Software.
<siretart> on the secound thought, canonical does not provide support for multiverse anyway..
<ivoks> :)
<siretart> but your point is better. we redistribute that via ftp/http..
<ivoks> maybe simple metapackage would be enough?
<siretart> ivoks: you mean an isntaller package perhaps?
<ivoks> yes
<siretart> thats not quite a metapackage, but I think that would be acceptable
<siretart> well, I would advocate ;)
<siretart> the thing is: it breaks as soon as the download url changes
<ivoks> it doesn't change
<ivoks> http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<ivoks> that's url
<siretart> ivoks: whats the problem with the deb they provide?
<ivoks> if it changes, we have breezy-update
<ivoks> siretart: no problem, but apt-get install is better for newbies
<ivoks> or synaptic
<ivoks> or we should have grapchical installer
<ivoks> for a single package
<siretart> in principle, yes
<siretart> but with those braindead distribution terms, they don't deserve better, imo
<ivoks> and it would be easy to implement
* siretart doesn't like skype anyway
<ivoks> it would read depends, install it, and then install package
<ivoks> siretart: now i'm talking about installer :)
<siretart> jepp, I do undestand you
<ivoks> i have an idea
<ivoks> gui installer should just copy deb to local deb-database
<ivoks> local repository
<ivoks> and apt-get update would make that package apear in synaptic
<ivoks> so if user removes it, he/she will be able to install it again
<ivoks> it would be easy to read dependency
<ivoks> imagine this:
<ivoks> you click on deb on some web
<ivoks> firefox automaticly moves it to local repository
<ivoks> notification icon apears: "New programs available"
<ivoks> click and install program
<ivoks> sounds good or?
<siretart> quite difficult to implement, given the curreny state of breezy
<ivoks> not for breezy
<siretart> it involves fiddling with sources.list
<ivoks> it's easy
<siretart> ah, I thought you wanted it for breezy..
<ivoks> it's one line
<ivoks> it would be easy to implement!
<ivoks> we allready have notification daemon
<ivoks> that just needs support for "new apps", not only "apps for upgrade"
<siretart> hm. will need to think about it..
<siretart> gn8 folks
<ivoks> night
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ivoks> bye all
<HiddenWolf> Hey guys, where do I file a bug about azureaus?
<sistpoty> HiddenWolf: is it in universe?
<jc-denton> package maintainer?
<sistpoty> (sorry, can't find a package like that)
<HiddenWolf> It should be. I get a user who has a messed up azureaus installed from kynaptic.
<jc-denton> debian has a package for it
<jc-denton> at leas in unstable
<jc-denton> so it's probably in ubuntu universe
<HiddenWolf> I can't find it tho.
<HiddenWolf> Not that I want to find it, but it seems to have a messed up auto-update function that breaks things.
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-10
<sistpoty> ah... it's azureus... but i can't find it in ubuntu though...
<HiddenWolf> He probably pulled it from somewhere.
<HiddenWolf> never mind, the package is bad taste anyway.
<sistpoty> hm... then he shouldn't have installed it in the first place ;)
<HiddenWolf> You'd be amazed how many people want glittering bling on their systems.
<HiddenWolf> amsn and such.
<sistpoty> hehe
<HiddenWolf> Then again, if msn is your social life, perhaps extra smilies is a great enhancement of your quality of life.
<sistpoty> probably you might file a bug against the person who packaged *that* azureus (if you can track it)
<bddebian> HiddenWolf: :-)
<ajmitch> probably in hoary-extras in backports or something
<bddebian> ajmitch!!!!!!!!!
<ajmitch> yes?
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, he got it from some repro listed at ubuntuguide, so i'm spanking first, and bugfiling later. :)
<bddebian> Hi :-)
<ajmitch> oh, ubuntuguide..
<ajmitch> that explains it :)
<HiddenWolf> As of 02/08/2005, Ubuntu backports has officially moved to the UbuntuForums site. You will be redirected momentarily.
<sistpoty> lol, i read what i just wrote... plz. don't file bugs against persons ;)
<HiddenWolf> "the connection was refused while contacting backports.ubuntuforums.org"
<tseng> Mithrandir: your pymarkdown rocks
<tseng> Mithrandir: thanks.
<Mithrandir> tseng: yay, thanks.  :-)
<Mithrandir> as a packager or as an user?
<tseng> a user.
<Mithrandir> good to hear. :-)
<sistpoty> pymarkdown?
<tseng> i was using markdown on wordpress
<tseng> but now that that server is dead, i will try pyblosxom
<tseng> Mithrandir: have you seen a wp -> pb? i cant find one.
<Mithrandir> tseng: what format is wp in?
<tseng> Mithrandir: sql
<Mithrandir> should be easy enough to write something to convert it, but no, I haven't seen anything.
<tseng> yeah im sure i could do it myself
<tseng> but im lazy :P
<bddebian> No kidding
* bddebian hides
<bddebian> ajmitch: Give me something to do ma
<bddebian> N
<ajmitch> bddebian: fix stuff
<bddebian> ajmitch: Like?
<bddebian> ajmitch: And no one uploads my stuff anyway.. ;-P
<ajmitch> meh, I'm busy today
<ajmitch> the more you complain the less inclined I am to upload :P
<bddebian> You are always busy. :-)
<bddebian> I'm a little loathe to continue on UnmetDeps because it takes more time to see where we are then it does to fix stuff.
<ajmitch> yes, I'm at work, so I've got work to do
<ajmitch> I'll do ubuntu stuff when I want some R&R tonight
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> OK, I'll stop bugging you, sorry
<jblack> hey guys.
<bddebian> Heya jblack
<sistpoty> hi jblack
<jblack> Started blogging. ;)
<ajmitch> uh oh
<ajmitch> on planet ubuntu yet?
<jblack> Not yet.
<jblack> anyways, if you're curious, jamesdblackwell.blogger.com
<jblack> I was, however, thinking about starting up planet.revisioncontrol.net
<ajmitch> host not found (the blogger url)
<bddebian> Where the heck has dholbach been?  Or herve?
<jblack> sorry. jamesdblackwell.blogspot.com, perhaps
<Mithrandir> jblack: there was some whining on mailman-devel about the push mirror being broken; perhaps a notice to old users might be in order?
<jblack> shouldn't be broken.
<ajmitch> bddebian: dholbach has been finishing his thesis, defending his thesis, and moving
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ahh
<Mithrandir> jbailey: mea culpa, the debian-emacs list
<Mithrandir> s/jbailey/jblack/
<jblack> would you mind forwarding it to me?
<jblack> james.blackwell@canonical.com will do fine
<Mithrandir> jblack: the thread around http://lists.debian.org/debian-emacsen/2005/08/msg00039.html
<Mithrandir> I'll forward it
<jblack> says it works fine?
<tseng> Mithrandir: http://tseng.ath.cx/pyblosxom.cgi < have you ever seen this before?
<tseng> Mithrandir: something is spitting #s (return codes?) into my html
<Mithrandir> jblack: that's my mail, yes, read the followup
<Mithrandir> tseng: you're not sending out the right Content-Encoding headers.  It should send out Content-Encoding: chunked.
<Mithrandir> jblack: anyway, I forwarded the thread to you and followed up to it, Cc-ed you.  But, I'm off to bed now.
<Mithrandir> tseng: use apache or some other real httpd. :-P
<Mithrandir> but, off to bed, for real.
<tseng> Mithrandir: cya :)
<tseng> Mithrandir: limited ram on the box.
<bddebian> Later Mithrandir
<jblack> Oh, You're Tollef?
<jblack> | publicly accessible mirror site (push.sourcecontrol.net) crapped out a
<tseng> he was :)
<jblack> Ohhh! I see what's going on.
<jblack> He's not talking about the supermirror. He's talking about a machine in my basement.
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> Hi bddebian
<dholbach> hi
<tritium> Hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey Treenaks
<tritium> Long time no talk, buddy!
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> tritium:
<dholbach> I FINISHED MY STUDIES
<tritium> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
<dholbach> woohoo! :)
<dholbach> thank you :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: congratulations! :)
<tritium> Awesome!
<tseng> dholbach: hugs
* ajmitch hands dholbach a beer :)
<dholbach> THANK YOU ALL
<dholbach> i'm so happy
<Nafallo> dholbach: YAY! good to have you back! :-)
<dholbach> you all can't believe it
<tritium> We're happy for you
<dholbach> thank you Nafallo
<ajmitch> dholbach: so we'll expect to see 25+ uploads a day from you now? ;)
<dholbach> we'll see
<bddebian> dholbach!!!
<dholbach> maybe if apt-get.org stuff has my names on them ;-)
<tritium> dholbach, now you have to move to Berlin?
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian> dholbach: Congrats!!
<slomo> congrats dholbach :)
<dholbach> tritium: yes, and it was one of my best decisions
<tritium> Are you there now, or will you move in the next few weeks?
<dholbach> tritium: i already moved
<tritium> excellent
<bddebian> Good, then get to work.  You too tritium ..
* bddebian hides
<dholbach> bddebian: hahahah - it's 00:52 here ;)
* tritium slaps bddebian 
<bddebian> Oh, it's early yet then :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: careful there..
<bddebian> ajmitch: ?
<sistpoty> congrats dholbach
<ajmitch> bddebian: don't push people too hard ;)
* sistpoty still has ~a year to go
<dholbach> thank you sistpoty
<bddebian> sistpoty: Heh, I wish I was in your shoes.  I'm 35 and haven't even started on a masters. :'-(
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah. :-)
<ajmitch> why would you need a masters?
<ajmitch> nobody needs a masters to work on unmet deps
<bddebian> I've been considering an MBA and my company will pay for it but I really don't know if I want one.  I'd really rather go back and get some CS stuff done.
<tseng> i have no degree and i can outprogram anyone in my building
<tseng> dont undervalue yourself over papers
<bddebian> tseng: I am no programmer, believe me :-)
<ajmitch> go get an ubuntu certification when they're out
<tseng> bddebian: i see you fixing c++ crappiness
<bddebian> ajmitch: Now that's an idea :-)
<bddebian> tseng: Only with others help unfortunately
<tritium> bddebian, I'd encourage you to pursue it if it's a personal goal that you have
* ajmitch has a personal goal of being a bum & maybe doing ubuntu stuff in his spare time
<dholbach> ajmitch: you'll perform admirably in the second part of it :)
<ajmitch> so far I'm managing the first part ok ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<dholbach> ajmitch: you're jesting :)
<bddebian> tritium: Well my personal goal is winning the lottery and learning more hacking... ;-P
<ajmitch> dholbach: yeah, if I were a bum, I'd have more spare time for ubuntu
<tritium> bddebian, good luck ;0
<bddebian> Then I could just pay ajmitch to be available for me 24x7 ;-P
* ajmitch should have remembered to install an ssh server on the laptop
<tritium> This testing laptop is my only ubuntu machine at the moment...
* tritium needs to build a new one
<tritium> dholbach, are you all settled in your apartment?
* ajmitch should not have stayed up so late this morning
<dholbach> tritium: still a bit to fix up, but i'm fine, the city is simply charming
<ajmitch> coming to work on a monday morning on ~3 hours sleep isn't healthy
<tritium> dholbach, good.  Anne and I are still unpacking boxes, and fixing up what the tenants didn't take care of so well.
<ajmitch> bddebian: btw, have you arranged for time off for UBZ yet?
<ajmitch> and applied for sponsorship?
<ajmitch> if you can get time away from family as well ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: UBZ?
<ajmitch> UbuntuBelowZero, the conference in Montreal
* Nafallo was about to say ubuntu bzaar ;-)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Montreal?  Hmm, I might actually be able to pull that off.  What are the dates?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: heh (@work, sleep)
<bddebian> heh
<dholbach> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<tritium> dholbach, will you be attending?
<dholbach> tritium: i think so ;)
* slomo not :( no time...
<tritium> dholbach, that's great :)
<bddebian> Two weeks?  Yikes
<slomo> and no money... but that comes second ;)
<Lathiat> well, i just need to bribe canonical
<bddebian> Ubuntu Love Day, hehe
<dholbach> tritium: you too?
<dholbach> slomo: sorry to hear that
<tritium> dholbach, no, I doubt I could take that much time off work
* Nafallo copycats slomo
<Nafallo> :-(
<bddebian> wtf does Mapquest have against Canada? :-)
<tseng> i was looking at canada on google maps
<tseng> and there were like 3 highways
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so do I, and that's the hard part
<ajmitch> since I don't do much round here
<Lathiat> what kind of beer does mark prefer? ;p
<ajmitch> btw are we waiting on anything for avahi, or can they be uploaded?
<Lathiat> um i see no reason why they cant be uploaded
<ajmitch> ok, we have the required 2 MOTU vote, will upload ASAP :)
<Lathiat> woo
<dholbach> ok guys  -  i'm off to bed
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<ajmitch> night dholbach
<ajmitch> sleep well
<tritium> good night, dholbach
<ajmitch> good to see you back ;)
<Lathiat> cya dholbach
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeee
<Lathiat> ajmitch: can you just double check for me
<ajmitch> Lathiat: yes?
<Lathiat> that the installed file is /etc/dbus-1/25-avahi-daemon (as opposed to not having the 25)
<Lathiat> err no - between 25 and avahi
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<Lathiat> and that theres a debian/patches/avahi-dnsconfd-crash.patch
<ajmitch> ok, will check
<Lathiat> as long as thats there im happpy
<slomo> oh so we'll have avahi tomorrow? :) seb's panel applet too?
<Lathiat> panel applet hasnt been packaged
<bddebian> Later dholbach
<slomo> Lathiat: will you package it? otherwise i'll do tomorrow ;)
<Lathiat> feel free to do it :)
<slomo> Lathiat: thanks :) i'll just wait for the avahi packages
<bddebian> Wow, I could drive to Montreal in 8 hours.. Hmm
<ajmitch> Lathiat: patch is there, dbus file is correct name
<ajmitch> bddebian: so why don't you? :)
<bddebian> Uhm, cause it's cold?
<bddebian> Or because you might beat me up. ;-P
<bddebian> Or I might be divorced :-)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> how would I beat you up? I don't even know if I'm going to be there :)
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> they're far less likely to sponsor someone from NZ
<ajmitch> whereas you're in with a good chance
<bddebian> We lost phpapi-20020918?
<bddebian> I'd rather they sponsor someone "less fortunate".  If I can get the time,  I could afford the trip.
<ajmitch> um?
<ajmitch> what do you mean, lost?
<jay> Howdy, Thom may told me to get in touch with you guys.  Apparently he's not involved with Ubuntu right now (he's the maintainer for Network Manager).  Would there be anybody willing to update Network Manager in Universe?  There are updated debs here:  http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/  Or is there a better place to request somebody in MOTU to adopt this before release?
<bddebian> Not available.  I don't remeber seeing spplus on the unmet list before and it depends phpapi-20020918
<ajmitch> bddebian: phpapi-* is provided by the php modules - 4.4 was ABI incompatible with 4.3
<ajmitch> bddebian: so depend on phpapi-20050606 instead
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm not "fixing" anything anymore.. ;-P
<ajmitch> jay: we can take a look, I'd say it's a good idea to get in touch with Diziet aka Ian Jackson
<ajmitch> since he was working on NM as well
<jay> ajmitch: ah ok, thanks
<tseng> are you the same as j^?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh, it deps on shlibs:Depends so it should just need a rebuild eh?
<jay> tseng: nope
<ajmitch> bddebian: should do, I guess
<tseng> j^ is working on it
<tseng> oh
<ajmitch> so there's 3 people working on NM now?
<tseng> jay referenced j^
<tseng> meh
<bddebian> ajmitch: You guess? :-)
* tseng screams
<tseng> ogra told me not to upload the actually working one
<tseng> and leave the totally bong smoking crap one
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> bddebian: I can't tell without looking at it
<jay> tseng: you referring to NM?
<bddebian> Oh, so now you don't "trust" me? ;-P
<tseng> jay: yes.
<ajmitch> bddebian: you asked me..
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm kidding
<jay> tseng: do you know if a fixed version will be uploaded by release?
<tseng> haha
<tseng> i know that 2 weeks ago diziet didnt even realize he broke it
<tseng> good luck.
<jay> Well, I guess i'll try and push for it... we're trying to support a bunch of laptop users here at the university and it's driving me nuts ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: it does some header parsing magic in rules, but it should still work with just a rebuild
<ajmitch> I'll give it a test
<bddebian> ajmitch: I thought you were "busy"? ;-)
* bddebian is a PITA
<ajmitch> bddebian: I am, I'm queuing rebuilds before I go away to lunch
<ajmitch> yes, you are :P
<bddebian> Sorry man, it just seems like we have a lot to do and breezy is coming up fast.  "Just trying to help". :'-(
<ajmitch> bbl
* bddebian has always wondered why there are like 3x as many people in a channel then there are of people that actually say/do anything.  :-)
<womble> bddebian: I think the lurker factor is much higher -- 10x or so.
<bddebian> Aye, though lower here than I have seen in many channels
<crimsun> I just don't /quit my client on my shell
<hub> cool
<hub> someone submitted valgrind-ppc
<hub> I was thinking about doing it next after the 3 other get uploaded
<hub> ....
<bddebian> crimsun: I didn't mean you :-)
<bddebian> And of course tseng and ajmitch probably wish I would shut up so it probably goes both ways ;-)
<crimsun> =)
<ogra> tseng, what ?
<bddebian> Heya ogra
<ogra> hi
<bddebian> I think they were talking about network manager
<ogra> i know, i read the backlog
<ogra> i was just wondering why tseng said what he said...
<tseng> ogra: i told them to address ubuntu-devel, i am too mean.
<ogra> tseng, i wante ^j to get in touch with diziet before i approve any upload, that happened, so feel free to upload any time
<tseng> ogra: you dont think now that it will conflict with main inclusion with +!?
<tseng> +1
<ogra> i think it might conflict, but since the two devs working on it are in touch, i hope they can work it our
<tseng> then I guess we need to hear from j^ again about what they came up with
<bddebian> tseng: You are mean? ;-)
<tseng> bddebian: very.
<ogra> yay
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20050905/report.html
<tseng> thanks ogra
<ogra> thats beatuty
<tseng> oh, nice work
<ogra> beauty even
<bddebian> Yeah that's nice.  Now, get on Universe stuff
* bddebian hides again
<ogra> if base-config/late_command works too, i'm done :)
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> but that needs an installation...
<ogra> and 3am is not the time to start that /me thinks
<bddebian> Heh
<Nafallo> hi again! is /etc/[dillorc,dpidrc]  conffiles?
* ajmitch returns from lunch
<ajmitch> bddebian: bad news is that an spplus rebuild didn't appear to fix the Depends
<Nafallo> the policy seems to suggest those files are not conffiles, but the last debian package list them as such ;-).
<ajmitch> Nafallo: they should be conffiles
<Nafallo> ajmitch: why? :-)
<ajmitch> because that's what policy says for /etc
<ajmitch> debhelper compat level 3 automatically marks files in /etc/ as conffiles
<ajmitch> bddebian: I'll file a bug on php4 then
<Nafallo> ajmitch: I have NFC what goes wrong here in that case :-(. http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/d/dillo/0.8.5-0ubuntu2/dillo_0.8.5-0ubuntu2_20050905-0039-i386-failed.gz
<ajmitch> Nafallo: what, that config.status was removed?
<Nafallo> in the clean-target yes
<ajmitch> that it's not there at all
<sistpoty> Nafallo: force ignoring the rm errors (should be s.th. like "-$(RM) config.log config.guess")
<sistpoty> in the clean target
<Nafallo> hmm
* Nafallo goes to bang his head against this a bit more :-P
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<sistpoty> *g*
<sistpoty> Nafallo: debian/rules:15 add "-" ;)
<sistpoty> that will hopefully do the trick
<ajmitch> bddebian: ok, I was wrong, php4 changelog explains the situation, spplus needs fixed
<ajmitch> fixed (1-liner)
<Nafallo> ehm, oops
<Nafallo> wrong changelog btw ;-)
<Nafallo> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/d/dillo/0.8.5-0ubuntu1/dillo_0.8.5-0ubuntu1_20050905-0012-i386-failed.gz
<ajmitch> bah
<sistpoty> hehe
<Nafallo> that's what bugs me ;-)
<Nafallo> anyone? :-P
<sistpoty> Nafallo: seems like /etc/dillorc is not there, but it is mentioned in conffiles
<Nafallo> it IS there :-)
<sistpoty> hm...
<Nafallo> I runned ls debian/tmp/etc right before dh_builddep to try ;-)
<ajmitch> when it should be in debian/dillo/etc ?
<ajmitch> hi jsgotangco
<sistpoty> yep... any special reason you install to debian/tmp?
<Nafallo> ehm, the debian maintainer do ;-)
<jsgotangco> morning
<sistpoty> Nafallo: imo you can just drop the dh_movefiles and install to debian/dillo... (or create a dillo.files)
<Nafallo> sistpoty: yepp, I did that now :-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<Nafallo> sistpoty: works!
<sistpoty> cool
<Nafallo> ajmitch, sistpoty: thanx for all help :-)
<sistpoty> you're welcome
<sistpoty> so, it's almost 4am here... time to get some sleep. gn8 everybody
<Nafallo> I'm in the same timezone as sistpoty, but I really want to see that this builds first ;-)
<Nafallo> yay!
<Nafallo> dillo built on all arches :-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> run_lintian = 1 in dput.conf was a good thing (TM)
<ajmitch> heh
<chillywilly> good evening
<pef> hi
<ivoks> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi ivoks :)
<ivoks> morning
<jsgotangco> hey dholbach
<jsgotangco> congrats
<dholbach> thank you jsgotangco :)
<ivoks> dholbach: you did it?!
<ivoks> dholbach: congrats!!!!
<dholbach> ivoks: YES :)
<ivoks> jsgotangco: hi
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> woohoo
<dholbach> !
<ivoks> now you are? :)
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> he's free
<ivoks> :
<ivoks> ))
<dholbach> yes
<jsgotangco> and he's finally aged
<dholbach> it feels so good :)
<ivoks> and the titule?
<ivoks> phd?
<dholbach> "Diplom-Informatiker (FH)"
<ivoks> hehe
<dholbach> it's a diploma, not a ph.d. :)
<Mithrandir> hi and congrats, dholbach
<ivoks> oh, then.... what were you doing till now? :))
<ivoks> joke..
* ivoks will be back
<dholbach> ivoks: you're so funny :-)
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch, how's it going?
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
<dholbach> i'm fine, thank you
<dholbach> the motu report is due again - could we get some quotes, some infos on what happened?
* ajmitch sat around, did nothing ;)
<dholbach> that's not true
<ivoks> dholbach: don't take it personaly :)
<dholbach> i read universe-bugs and breezy-changes ;)
<dholbach> ivoks: i dont, dont worry :)
<ivoks> dholbach: well, you should :))))
<ajmitch> dholbach: heh ok
<siretart> morning, guys
<siretart> dholbach!!
<siretart> dholbach: already in berlin?
<ajmitch> morning siretart
<siretart> huhu ajmitch
<ajmitch> I got anjuta synced finally
<dholbach> siretart: yes :-D
<siretart> wooohoo!
<siretart> dholbach: :)
<siretart> dholbach: already answered pef, you are CC:'ed
<dholbach> siretart: excellent
* ajmitch wishes he lived around other ubuntu decs
<ajmitch> s/decs/devs/
<siretart> are there so few .au ubuntus?
<jsgotangco> same here
<jsgotangco> i feel so lonely out here in the middle of the pacific
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> why does everyone think I am in .au? ;)
<jsgotangco> hah
<dholbach> man... do some recruiting!
<dholbach> tststs
<jsgotangco> because its the other au state
* dholbach can't believe it
<siretart> dholbach: I'm already trying to do so with Marce ;)
<ivoks> jsgotangco: hawaii? :)
<pef> siretart: hi, what's the problem with CC ?
<siretart> CC?
<pef> dholbach: hi, for the moment I can not read your email, hard crash of my mail server, restoring...
<pef> siretart: [08:56]  <siretart> dholbach: already answered pef, you are CC:'ed
<siretart> pef: ah, I answered your question about galan, dholbach is CC'ed. shall I bounce you the email somewhere else?
<pef> siretart: ok, sorry, understood CC as Community Council .. morning is bad ;)
<siretart> hehe
<siretart> no, CC as in Carbon Copy ;)
<siretart> CC could also mean Creative Commons..
<ivoks> motu that can upload? :)
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/aqsis.diff
* siretart is already at work. sorry
<ajmitch> dholbach: btw well done on the grade you got, just reading planet ubuntu now :)
<dholbach> hehe... thanks
<siretart> dholbach: congrats dude! :)
<pef> ivoks: hi, it's the merge from debian version ?
<ivoks> pef: yes, i allready fixed it
<dholbach> thank you reinhard
<jsgotangco> dholbach, check your email if you have time my friend, no rush :)
<tritium> jsgotangco, you're in Quezon City?
<jsgotangco> I am
<tritium> No kidding.  My wife grew up there.
<jsgotangco> its a nice place
<tritium> indeed
<jsgotangco> have you been there?
<tritium> Yes, before we were married in 2002
<dholbach> jsgotangco: will do :)
<jsgotangco> ahhh so you know the idosyncracy of our country then :)
<tritium> i loved every bit of it
<jsgotangco> so you got married to the "whole" family heh
<tritium> Yes, I had to meet all the titos/titas, lolo, lola, and the cousins
<ajmitch> ok, about to upload avahi, any objections?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: nerp sounds good to me
<ajmitch> well I'd expect that ;)
<dholbach> thank you jsgotangco - will have a look at that later today - how did it go?
<jsgotangco> dholbach, not yet, sept. 14
<jsgotangco> err 16 rather
<dholbach> jsgotangco: oh, right - will have a look
<ivoks> dholbach: do you have 3 minutes?
<dholbach> ivoks: sure
<ivoks> or ajmitch ?
<ivoks> aqsis needs upload
<dholbach> is it on revu?
<ivoks> debdiff it's http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/aqsis.diff
<ivoks> no, cause it's small change (gl transition)
<dholbach> aalright
<dholbach> will do
<ivoks> ok, thanks
<ivoks> i don't think upload to revu would be good idea
<dholbach> right
<ivoks> since this is our top priority
<dholbach> ivoks: it builds and works again?
<ivoks> and things tend to stall on revu :)
<ivoks> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> super
<ivoks> it builds :)
* ajmitch is reminded to get back to checking & uploading, again
<siretart> regarding revu: sistpoty is doing an really awesome job: http://revu.tauware.de/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/timeline
<dholbach> ivoks: your patch doesnt apply
<dholbach> ivoks: i'll do it manually
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> dholbach: did you update?
<ivoks> new aqsis camed today
<dholbach> i see
<ivoks> where is isle of man? geographicly
* dholbach suggests google maps :)
<ajmitch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man
<siretart> ajmitch: have you already asked daniels about xfig?
<ivoks> ah..
<ajmitch> siretart: nope
<ivoks> i didn't know it's a country :)
<dholbach> ivoks: done
<ivoks> dholbach: thanks
<ajmitch> yay, now that dholbach is back to handle stuff, ajmitch is obsolete ;)
<ivoks> :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: shut up - we absolutely need you and you know that!
<dholbach> :)
* ivoks looks at dholbach's "done"... Is it a sign of new elmo? :)
<ajmitch> hah
<dholbach> hahaha
<ajmitch> dholbach: work might be quite busy for me for the next 3-4 weeks
<dholbach> i absolutely understand
<ajmitch> and that's most of the rest of the breezy cycle
<dholbach> which of the (HEART) items on REVU were uploaded already?
* ajmitch might have to cut back to only 10 hours a week
<ajmitch> ;)
<siretart> dholbach: I tend to make a comment below if I uploaded something..
<dholbach> i see
<ajmitch> siretart: and archive it?
<siretart> and normally archive it
<siretart> but it would be perhaps better to nuke them
<siretart> there are known bugs in revu about that..
<ajmitch> ok
<dholbach> will take care of wifi-radar and pwmanager
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> wifi-radar?
<ivoks> anyway... see you :)
<jsgotangco> hmm how cracking is beagle on breezy?
<siretart> works for me..
<jsgotangco> it has a guide on the beagle main site and Im tempted to play around
<tritium> good night
<dholbach> bye tritium
<tritium> see you soon
<dholbach> ok... who helps me gathering the MOTU bits of last month?
<dholbach> who wants to get mentioned in the motu report? :)
<jsgotangco> hmm doesnt seem to index
<jsgotangco> ahh its sniffing now..
<\sh> morning
<dholbach> hey \sh
<dholbach> good morning
<\sh> if this is a good morning I don't really know
<jsgotangco> hmm whats wrong
<dholbach> hm?
<\sh> my ex is in hospital
<\sh> and (actually this is good) I'm taking care about my little one
<\sh> and I have to do my tax stuff, got the final warning from the tax office
<\sh> and now everything what I planned for the next two weeks is just messed up
<dholbach> oh... sounds like a lot to do
<dholbach> i wish you "bon courage!" with that
<\sh> dholbach: I was on my to cologne when I got the call from the eldest son of my ex...so I was quite shocked and then I hurried to troisdorf
<\sh> +way
<dholbach> \sh: i can imagine :/
<\sh> and when I read your blog entry this morning I was quite *censored* when I read doko was also there
<dholbach> *censored* should indicate you were... what exactly?
<\sh> pissed
<dholbach> i see :-/
<dholbach> next tiem
<dholbach> time
<\sh> it's only postponed
<\sh> not canceld
<\sh> +e
<dholbach> absolutely
<\sh> hope u had a nice time the weekend?
<dholbach> it was gorgeous
<jsgotangco> i look forward to having beers with you guys again soon
<\sh> grmpf...
<\sh> what tax identification I have to use now for my einkommensteuer? I have two
<dholbach> could you please tell me what's missing on this one: http://ubuntu.gplan.info/motu-7.txt ?
<dholbach> PLEASE! :)
<\sh> I think it's all...well.I wasn't there last week ,-) but I saw ajmitch rocking a lot
<dholbach> 4 weeks :)
<dholbach> not just last week :)
<dholbach> but thanks, will talk about ajmitch
<dholbach> ivoks's aqsis failed to build
<dholbach> gna
<\sh> dholbach: can u put the motu reports somewhere on the wiki?
<dholbach> MOTUReportDraft?
<dholbach> i could put it there - sure
<dholbach> we should move to a MOTU/... structure on the wiki
<dholbach> i'd like that
<\sh> I just added the MOTUMeetingMinutes of the 23rd of August to the wiki
<\sh> just forgot about it
<\sh> and now I have a shower and prepare lunch for the little one
<\sh> cu later guys
<dholbach> MOTUReportDraft is up
* ajmitch reads the draft report & mutters..
<dholbach> :-)
<ajmitch> no need to put that in about me :)
<pef> :] 
<ogra> Currently we face the last weeks five weeks before ... ??
<ajmitch> 'last five weeks', perhaps
<ogra> yup
<dholbach> before the release?
<dholbach> breezy release? no?
<ajmitch> yes..
<dholbach> ok
<ajmitch> it's come round very fast
* ajmitch may not be present all the time at the next MOTU meeting
<ajmitch> what else can we put in the MOTU report? there were plenty of guys doing great work
<siretart> ghc6 issue?
<dholbach> yeah, and i'm sure i forgot all their names
<dholbach> yeah, sure
<dholbach> please note it down
<siretart> php 4.4?
<ajmitch> siretart: ghc6 is still at 6.2.2 in the archive
<ajmitch> not sure where infinity is going there
<ajmitch> dholbach: like trent lloyd, aka Lathiat? :)
<siretart> ajmitch: infinity already uploaded the latest ghc6 nmu from debian and promised to bootstrap it
<ajmitch> siretart: yep, I know he uploaded
<ajmitch> the bootstrap part is what we're waiting for :)
<siretart> okay. another thing we need to poke him with again ;)
* ajmitch cheers as he closes yet another malone bug
<siretart> :)
<ajmitch> this one was old, we fixed it awhile back
<ajmitch> sigh..
<ajmitch> dholbach: now that you have plenty of spare time, want to fix my packages for me? ;)
<dholbach> ajmitch: i don't think so ;-)
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> you don't expect to have much spare time for awhile then
<dholbach> ajmitch: i don't want all the fun of the world in my life - you should have some too :)
<ajmitch> haha
* ajmitch is repackaging some broken apt-get.org stuff
<dholbach> ajmitch: thanks for doing that
<dholbach> i will add some new crack later
<dholbach> some nice games repositories
<dholbach> *ROCK*
<dholbach> everybody loves games :)
<ajmitch> some of these packages are done by upstream, who are better programmers than packagers :)
<dholbach> hehe
<jblack> Hey guys.
<ogra> hey jblack
<ajmitch> hey jblack
<dholbach> woohoo, JAMES!
<jblack> dholbach! Mr. Doctorate!
<dholbach> haha... not really :)
<jblack> You should learn bazaar-ng, to keep that thesis in. :)
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> bbiab
<slomo> siretart: ping... please remove the ipod-sharp upload from revu's incoming ;)
<ajmitch> hmm
<ajmitch>    * Added Build-Depends on libxp-dev and libselinux1-dev
<ajmitch> libselinux? for a card game??
<ajmitch> crazy people :)
<ajmitch> wb dholbach
<Nafallo> hehe
<tseng> dont you need that for dbus stuff in unstable?
<tseng> or something
<ajmitch> nope
<dholbach> ajmitch: i was just about to go - just rebooted the box before :)
<ajmitch> next debian changelog is..* Removed Build-Depends on libselinux1-dev (xorg-x11 mistake caused FTBFS).
<ajmitch> yay, building it causes an FTBFS anyway
<ajmitch> does anyone know where mkdirhier has gone to now that xutils is split?
<slomo> is someone here who has access to the revu server? i need something removed from incoming ;)
<ajmitch> hm, this package has a completely empty changelog entry ;)
<siretart> slomo: you still dont want an account on tiber? ;)
<slomo> siretart: hmm... i have a acc for svn and trac ;)
<siretart> ne, ssh would be needed
<slomo> ok, then i don't have one :P
<siretart> slomo: done
<slomo> thanks :)
<siretart> are sata drives nowadays /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX?
<Lathiat> sdX
<siretart> thnx
<slomo> siretart: did you talk to your vserver friend yet? :)
<siretart> slomo: he was online a few minutes ago, I think he is at university..
<slomo> siretart: ok... well, i'll just wait for an answer then ;)
<dholbach> what is going on on the motu fixing front? :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<dholbach> hey bddebian
<dholbach> how's it going?
<bddebian> dholbach: OK, thanks. You?
<dholbach> bddebian: fine, thank you - a bit tired, but that's ok
<dholbach> so where do we go universe-wise?
<dholbach> what will happen the next 5 weeks?
<bddebian> Are you asking me? :-)
<dholbach> yep
<bddebian> Uhm, aren't you are fearsome leader? :-)
<dholbach> haha :)
<ogra> dholbach, we concentrate on fixing the transitions... and hopefully some bugs before release...
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i want 0 unmet deps when we release, damnit.
<dholbach> so where are the lists? what are we all doing? :)
<Lathiat> at elast no worse than the 75 we had in hoary
<ogra> dholbach, no work should go into new packages except there is a big user request etc...
<Lathiat> dholbach: see the mintues i posted of the last meeting
<bddebian> I have been trying with UnmetDeps but it's a little slow :-(
<dholbach> ogra: we'll see about that
<Lathiat> the major transitions are lited
<Lathiat> listed
<dholbach> bddebian: i can imagine
<dholbach> there's a test rebuild of the archive running atm
<ogra> dholbach, we agreed to concentrate on fixing and not waste manpower at this stage of the release
<bddebian> dholbach: Well mainly because we are low on uploaders :-)
<dholbach> ogra: we have the ExpandingUniverse goal as well - so don't make it a black-and-white--decision please - i know for sure we need to fix existing stuff :)
<ogra> dholbach, we are *months* after all freeze dates
<dholbach> right
<ogra> dholbach, you and i are responsible for approving UVF exceptions, please take that seriously
<bddebian> Well you two should know by now, I'm willing to do whatever but it would be nice to have some direction. :-)
<bddebian> I can see that means a lot :-)
<bddebian> Does MOTUness mean we can close bugs etc on Launchpad too or is that a seperate process?
<ajmitch> bddebian: separate, anyone can do that :P
<ajmitch> at least those that are unassigned..
<ajmitch> you *may* need to be in the motu group to close bugs assigned to MOTU
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> Don't you sleep man? :-)
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> ajmitch: Did you get a chance to ask piiti about any of the postgre stuff yet?
<dholbach> somebody wants to send the motu report to ubuntu-{users,devel}@lists.ubuntu,com?
<ajmitch> bddebian: nope, not yet
<bddebian> dholbach: What type of report?
<dholbach> MOTUReportDraft? :)
<dholbach> but i can do it too - i just fancied somebody else having another look :)
<bddebian> How'd my name get on there? ;-)
* ajmitch has already taken a quick look
<ajmitch> bddebian: by doing stuff
<dholbach> ajmitch: i see :-p
<ajmitch> :)
* ajmitch hopes dholbach doesn't mind him making some corrections ;)
<dholbach> "corrections" PAH!
<ajmitch> what?
<Lathiat> you dare insult your god?
* ajmitch bows & grovels before dholbach 
<dholbach> NOOOOOOOOO :)
<ajmitch> better?
* Lathiat has been watching too much stargate
<dholbach> you guys had too much sun today
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> dholbach: it didn't read very well, as that sentence was written
* ajmitch must also make sure not to have a sense of humour during MOTU meetings, due to the high chance of being misquoted
<dholbach> you could have rephrased it instead of removing it :)
<dholbach> haha... you're so funny :-p
<bddebian> dholbach: Yes, you need to add ajmitch too.  He's my saviour :-)
<dholbach> you add him :)
<ajmitch> I really didn't mean what showed up in the meeting minutes..
<bddebian> ajmitch: When do you ever have a sense of humor?
* bddebian hides
<ajmitch> since I understood that you were busy
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i did explain that ;p
<dholbach> ajmitch: don't worry
<dholbach> ajmitch: it's all fine :)
<Lathiat> i was just being silly :)
<Lathiat> seems a few too many people took it seriously
<ajmitch> Lathiat: that silliness gets mailed out, without the context :)
<ajmitch> tiem to kill galeon again
<ajmitch> using a constant ~80% CPU & 500MB RAM
<bddebian> Damn I have got to get my launchpad password changed
<ajmitch> why?
<Lathiat> mm
<Lathiat> x2x doesnt work so well from an already x2x'd display
<Lathiat> shame
<ajmitch> sigh, launchpad doesn't handle session timeouts well
<ajmitch> all I get is "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication." when commenting on the bug :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Because I can't remember it :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: heh
<bddebian> Shoot, slomo should probably be added too
<bddebian> Anyway, shower time, bbl
<ajmitch> yep
<slomo> ?
<ajmitch> slomo: to the MOTU Report
<slomo> why? what have i done? ;)
<dholbach> ajmitch: exactly... slomo: add some stuff from the motumedia project stuff :)
<ogra> slomo fixed mplayer... right ?
<ogra> thats quite remarkable for the report i think ;)
<slomo> yes... hm, but better someone else adds it there ;) i hate writing about myself
<dholbach> slomo: go ahead :)
<dholbach> some visions - some ideas - invite people to your team
<slomo> ok, i'll try in a few minutes... hm, something else i should add?
<dholbach> whatevery you can think of
<ajmitch> dholbach: thanks for asking for phpgw sync :)
<dholbach> de rien :)
<dholbach> i'm subscribed to debian-announce - so it's no big deal
* ajmitch needs to clean up his bug list
<ajmitch> sigh, packages with -Werror, that have gcc 4.0 warnings
<dholbach> ouch, yes
<dholbach> that's normally a good thing for upstream people, but not for distros :)
<ajmitch> yeah
<dholbach> robitaille: hellas! :)
<robitaille> hi dholbach
<ajmitch> we need malone bug loving
<ajmitch> and it's too big for 1 person to do it all :)
<robitaille> I was going to do some soon... now that the laptop testing is starting to be less time consuming
<ajmitch> robitaille: by bug love, I mean mainly fixing
<ajmitch> although general triage & cleanup is also needed
<robitaille> i can only do what i can do :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'd like to jump on Malone but.. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: then do so, please
<bddebian> ajmitch: You know my skillset. :-(
<ajmitch> yes, good enough to do MOTU work
<robitaille> but i noticed a bug report of an init script that needs lsb love; that i can do
* ajmitch wishes there were some summaries of assigned bugs, like how many..
<bddebian> ajmitch: You are on crack d00d :-)
<bddebian> Are there still a shitload of duplicate bugs?
<ajmitch> why do you say I am on crack?
<bddebian> That my skills are good enough :-)
<dholbach> sent it :)
<ajmitch> ok
<sistpoty> hi folks
<dholbach> hey sistpoty
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty
<bddebian> Hello sistpoty
<ajmitch> rock, quake2 biulds & runs
<ajmitch> it just doesn't run fullscreen or grab the mouse..
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> it used to run fullscreen just fine
<sistpoty> the original quake2?
<doko> ajmitch: should #1822 be reassigned to wxglade?
<ajmitch> the package in breezy
<ajmitch> doko: if it exists now, but I just closed it because I uploaded recently
<ajmitch> it was a duplicate of #1914, also
<doko> ajmitch: ahh, I see, that needs to be synced anyway ...
<ajmitch> ah, it's new from debian
<ajmitch> I saw it on apt-get.org lists
* bddebian breaks out malone
<bddebian> pbuiloder suggests pbuilder-uml but I don't see it in Ubuntu or Debian.  Should that be dropped?
<ajmitch> it's just a suggests..
<bmonty> wouldn't pbuilder-uml be for user mode linux?
<ajmitch> and pbuilder is in main, iirc
<bddebian> It's bug #814
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> If it's main, why is it on Malone?
<ajmitch> because someone entered it on malone
<bddebian> Should be closed?
<ajmitch> if you really wish
<bddebian> What the hell does that mean?
<ajmitch> it means, use your judgement :P
<bddebian> Come on man.  Should I just not bother trying to help?
<ajmitch> help out, by all means
<ajmitch> it's still a valid bug, just not for universe
<ajmitch> if you close it in malone, then make sure the bug is in bugzilla
* ajmitch added a bug watch on the debian bug
<bddebian> It's not in bugzilla but didn't you two just say "it's just a suggests" so it isn't really a bug?
<ajmitch> no, I mean that at best it's a minor bug
<sistpoty> perhaps you want to open a bug in bugzilla and close the malone one (referring to the bugzilla bug)... so you have another option make the choice more difficult ;)
<ajmitch> if you want to go to that much effort
<bddebian> sistpoty: That's what I'm doing now
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> considering how much other work we have to get done, I wouldn't consider that one worth the effort :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Then tell me what to do man
* ajmitch sighs
<bddebian> Why are you sighing at me now?
<bmonty> you could download the colony 4 CD and test install it :)
<sistpoty> do you think it contains that many errors that bddebian can't ask questions for some time? ;) (just kidding)
<ogra> bddebian, what about asking in #launchpad to get your malone password resetted ...
<bddebian> ogra: I already reset it, I just forgot it.. I'm a dork. :-0
<bddebian> sistpoty: I can't parse that sentence?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: shh :P
<bmonty> sistpoty: heh, no...just suggesting something interesting to do :)
<bddebian> Oh, now I get it..
<ajmitch> bddebian: btw if you want advice, ogra is our resident BugMaster :)
<ogra> *sigh* i hoped the world had forgotten about it ...
<bddebian> I just want to help wherever it is most needed/effective
<ogra> :)
<ajmitch> ogra: how could we possibly forget you? ;)
<ogra> not me, just the bugmaster :)
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian> ogra: OK, 836 is about deps for xlibmesa which has already been fixed as part of transitions.  Close that one?
<ogra> yup
<bddebian> 2 down, 517 to go ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: is it really fixed?
* ajmitch sees the old deps still here
<ajmitch> hm, it's on breezy-changes..
<ajmitch> ah, libgli1-mesa provides libgl1, of course
<ajmitch> strange that the depends still have xlibmesa though
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yes
<bddebian> Well it Works for Me(tm)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Can I /query you quick?
<ajmitch> if you wish
<ajmitch> depends if freenode lets you
<bddebian> It won't let me?
<dholbach> bbl
<bddebian> ogra: Here's another one.  #910.  A comment is made that it was already fixed back in June.  Why wouldn't it have been closed?
<ajmitch> because plug didn't have rights to close it, perhaps
<bmonty> bbl, going to go install colony 4
<ajmitch> good luck :)
<bddebian> Heya mbreit
<sistpoty> hi mbreit
<mbreit> hi all!
<mbreit> hey bddebian, sistpoty ;)
<ajmitch> hello mbreit
<ajmitch> mbreit: your name is famous
<mbreit> famous? my name??
<ajmitch> mbreit: you're in the MOTU report!
<mbreit> ajmitch: i know ;)
<ajmitch> therefore you are famous
<dholbach> see you later
<bddebian> Later dholbach
<ajmitch> bye dholbach
<mbreit> bye dholbach
<dholbach> byeeee :)
<bddebian> Jesus, how old are these bugs?  For #1106 he says gcompris versions are 4.x and I get 6.x..??
<ajmitch> ah, gcompris is ogra territory
<ajmitch> bug date  is on the side
<ogra> bddebian, close it please :)
<bddebian> ogra: As fixed?
<ajmitch> incoherence of bug report...
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> hey \sh
<bddebian> \sh!!!
<ajmitch> what's new?
<mbreit> hi \sh
<\sh> hey guys
<\sh> I just downloaded colony 4
<ajmitch> great
<sistpoty> hi \sh
<\sh> need to prepare the boot kernel to work with my yukon driver
<\sh> and I didn't realize how tired it can be, to take care about a child :)
<ajmitch> \sh: hehe
<\sh> but this is the best day in my life ,-)
<bddebian> \sh: ??
<ajmitch> so you're back to MOTU work now?
<bddebian> Hey, that's MY line :-)
<\sh> ajmitch: hehe...I will do what I can during school hours of my little one :)
<sistpoty> lol
<Lathiat> ajmitch: got my laptop
<ajmitch> \sh: how long are you looking after the child?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: great, can I be jealous yet?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: '635 hours remaining until charged (92%)'
<Lathiat> heh
<\sh> ajmitch: dunno...my ex is in the hospital...looks like one week or so...
<bddebian> Ugh
<ajmitch> \sh: right, so you've got a week or so off work?
<\sh> ajmitch: I have 2 weeks of holiday
<ajmitch> great!
<ajmitch> 2 weeks of breezy fixing :)
<bddebian> Heh
<\sh> ajmitch: but my plans and schedules I had to change completly...I wanted to be in berlin over the weekend...but anyways...
<ajmitch> yes, I saw your blog
* ajmitch dearly wishes he had 2 weeks off work
<\sh> spending at least 1 week with my little one is better then anything else :)
<ajmitch> how old?
<\sh> 12 in a month time :)
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> I guess I'll see breezy-changes flooded then
<\sh> hehe
<Lathiat> ajmitch: did your unmet dep list rebuild finish?
<bddebian> \sh: I have a list for you when you are ready, before ajmitch kills me. ;-P
<ajmitch> Lathiat: sure
<Lathiat> ajmitch: how many came through good?
<ajmitch> bddebian: so I'm not needed anymore? :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Nah, you're mean. ;-P
<ajmitch> Lathiat: a fair number, but then bddebian & mitario started on them :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: ok then
<\sh> bddebian: only uploads? I hope u created debdiffs ,-)
<bddebian> \sh: Some of both
<bddebian> OK, bug 1371 is for openoffice.org2 but doesn't specify the distro.  Just reject or open bug in bugzilla?
<ajmitch> bugzilla it
<ajmitch> it's most likely fixed, so doko may close it
<thrice`> is fglrx going to ship with breezy?  the current version will not work with 2.6.12
<thrice`> however, the new version that ATI has put out will
<sistpoty> sorry dunno about ati stuff... but imo fglrx is in main (not universe)
<thrice`> yes; the current version shouldn't work with breezy
<\sh> thrice`: this is something for -devel
<thrice`> \sh, ok; i'm sorry
<sistpoty> hi ivoks
<ivoks> hi
<thom_> hey
<ajmitch> hello
<ogra> hey thom_ !
<thom_> I'm getting fontpath errors when I run tightvncserver
<ogra> nice to see you
<thom_> (not thom may)
<ogra> oh
<thom_> lol
<ajmitch> heh :)
<thom_> still nice to see me though?
<ogra> but still nice to see you :)
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> ok, vncserver script needs fixed
<thom_> so yeah, I'm assuming its something to do with the move to x.org
<ajmitch> looks easy enough to fix up
<ivoks> :)
<thom_> nice one
<ivoks> not thom may :)
<ivoks> maybe nick change? :)
<bddebian> OK, but 1563 if nice and vague
<bddebian> s/but/bug
<ajmitch> bddebian: close it, 1.02 is old
<NotThomMay> better?
<ajmitch> and not universe
<bddebian> ajmitch: Reject or Fixed?
<ajmitch> ask the BugMaster, if you wish ;)
<bddebian> grr
<bddebian> ogra: Rejected or Fixed for 1563?
* bddebian makes executive decision to reject it
<ivoks> bddebian: bugzilla or lp?
<ogra> bddebian, that one belongs to bugzilla anyway...
<bddebian> ogra: Aye
<bddebian> ivoks: LP
<ajmitch> NotThomMay: best to write it down in malone so we don't forget it
<NotThomMay> kk
<ogra> lol
<bddebian> w00t, unassigned < 80 ;-)
<ivoks> ogra: this isn't for bugzilla :)
<ivoks> ogra: mozilla-firefox was package in universe
<ogra> ivoks, the source package is mozila-firefox, thats bugzila in any case
<ogra> ivoks, that one didnt even compile afaik...
<ivoks> that one is out
<ivoks> so you can close bug
<ivoks> as wontfix
<bddebian> Already rejected
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> bddebian: you should add yourself to cc next time :)
<ivoks> if chirs reopens bug, you wouldn't know that
<ivoks> chris even :)
<bddebian> Where is a place for cc?
<ivoks> on the left side
<ivoks> bug subscriptions
<bddebian> I don't want anyone e-mailing ME.. ;-)
<bddebian> ivoks: For LP?
<ivoks> :)
<bddebian> ivoks: Oh, now I see it
<ivoks> lol
<bddebian> Wow, fixing bugs is "easy".. ;-P
<sistpoty> hehe
<bmonty> bddebian: its a "breeze", right?
<bddebian> Aye ;-)
* ajmitch watches bddebian's karma soar through the roof
<bddebian> Oh, is this how I get karma?
<bmonty> after some messing with the xorg.conf file, I finally got colony 4 to install :)
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> Hehe, w00t :-)
<ogra> bddebian, if you fixed all bugs, translate all apps, that rises karma even more
<ajmitch> bddebian: so you can show up to the irc meetings, say "I fixed all these!"
<ivoks> :)
<ogra> bmonty, dont forget to file a bug ;)
<bmonty> ogra: yup
<ogra> (if you had to mess with it)
<bmonty> seems that the command to start a terminal has been removed from the right-click menu also :(
<ivoks> bmonty: this is a feature
<ajmitch> bmonty: apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<bddebian> Coolio.  I haven't fixed anything. :-)
* ivoks is stopid
<ivoks> why do i download that colony 4 cd, when i won't use it? :)
<ivoks> at least not for next three days
<ivoks> oink oink
<ogra> ivoks, to have something to rsync in the future ;)
<ivoks> ogra: well, i pay for my link :)
<ogra> it cuts down downloads immensely
<ogra> you dont have to wait ;)
<ivoks> i'll d/l it on faculty with 1GB/s :)
<ivoks> CD in 60 seconds :)
<ogra> i pull a edubuntu daily update in lesst than 10 min
<ivoks> ogra: sounds like 100mbit/s
<ogra> ah, ok, i have no faculty in the village ;)
<ogra> ivoks, 768K DSL
<ivoks> 768K?
<ivoks> 600MB in 10min?
<ivoks> hm...
<ajmitch> rsync
<ivoks> ah, rsync
<ivoks> till today, i didn't know one could rsync CD :)
<bddebian> gst-plugins0.8 is main?
<bmonty> ajmitch: thanks, this is much better :)
<ogra> bddebian, yup
<ogra> bddebian, err, partially...
<ogra> bddebian, depends if you mean the source or the binary
<bddebian> Hmm
<ajmitch> sort of main, sort of universe :)
<bddebian> Bug 1750
<bddebian> Heya tritum_
<tritum_> hi bddebian
<ivoks> what are we going to do with xine-ui?
<ivoks> anyone with hoary pbuild?
<ivoks> does Nafallo do hoary security fixes?
<ogra> ivoks, security bug ?
<ivoks> 1765
<ivoks> assigned to mpitt
<Nafallo> ivoks: no, not much. I started there though :-P.
<ivoks> 1176 too
* ajmitch can do security fixes also
<ivoks> i will do 1176
<ajmitch> at least I'm on the mailing list :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> I still review patches ;-)
<ogra> wow, does it smell like the MOTUSecurity is lifting ground here ?
<bddebian> heh
<Nafallo> ogra: you mean by me leaving and ajmitch gets in? ;-)
* ivoks is all around player :) laptop, securiy, packaging...
<bddebian> No it smells like lots of bugs, unmet patches, and transitions ;-P
<ogra> Nafallo, nah, replacing people makes no team
<bddebian> Err unmet deps not patches.. Sheesh
<Nafallo> indeed :-P
<ajmitch> ogra: the people are around, we just have to do the work :)
* ajmitch is sort of obliged to start getting into it
<Nafallo> ajmitch: you are right. it's just that it _is_ boring most times :-/.
<ajmitch> since I was one of the spec writers at UDU for it :)
<ogra> heh, true
<\sh> hey ogra
<ogra> hey \sh
<bddebian> Wouldn't linux-source-2.6.11 be main also?
<Nafallo> Gerardo is back now though, so things should get moving soon ;-)
<ogra> \sh, you have a nice time i heard ?
<Nafallo> bddebian: that package should never have seen the archive ;-)
<\sh> ogra: well during the training yes
<ajmitch> wireless in this laptop is so much better than the old one
<\sh> ogra: but not on friday :( when I wanted to leave for berlin
<bddebian> Nafallo: Are you serious or sarcasm? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, 2.6.11 was completely unsupported
<bddebian> Heh, OK
<ogra> \sh, yes, but i mean now.... having your boy around...
<Nafallo> bddebian: the first ;-)
* bddebian rejects another bug
<ajmitch> bddebian: it was put in universe for those who need new shiny things
<\sh> ogra: yeah :) he is in bed already :)
<Nafallo> bddebian: IIRC fabbione brought it in for testing right before going on vacation ;-)
<ivoks> bddebian: fix something, don't just reject :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: it does help to have someone going through doing bug triage
<ivoks> i agree
<ivoks> that's why there was ':)'
<bddebian> ivoks: I'm looking for "low hanging fruit first", then go back and fix. :-)  qmtest looks simple enough to fix for example :-)
<Nafallo> noone here runs LUKS-stuff on breezy with usplash? ;-)
<Nafallo> (cryptsetup) ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: not yet
<ajmitch> I suppose I could set that up on my spare LVM space
<Nafallo> ajmitch: feel free to test, I might have broken it today ;-)
<ajmitch> uh oh
<ajmitch> how did you break it?
<Nafallo> LSB-ised the init.d
<sistpoty> hey bddebian: i think i'll report a new bug ;) (xosview FTBFS, needs some autotools-love)
<Nafallo> I believe that init.d asks for passphrase
<ajmitch> ah
<bddebian> sistpoty: Hey, no adding to the list. ;-)
<sistpoty> *g* ... i tried to fix it for almost an hour now... and still got no clue
<ivoks> what do i do wrong>!
<ivoks> dpatch-edit-patch 033_telnet_bof
<bddebian> sistpoty: What's the issue?
<ivoks> make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch'.  Stop.
<ivoks> doh...
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> running dhclient together with pppoe == bad
<bddebian> pppoe == bad period. ;-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: no shit ;-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: the configure does checks for snprintf (among others) that fail. and the own version of snprintf in xosview conflicts with stdio's snprintf-version
<bddebian> sistpoty: Is it doing AC_CHECK_LIB or some such?
<Nafallo> \sh: hmm, you would probably want the bash script I call from /etc/ppp/ipup.d ;-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: yep... AC_CHECK_FUNCS and AC_CHECK_HEADERS
<\sh> Nafallo: what is it?
<sistpoty> <- is no hero with autoconf
<Nafallo> \sh: dyndns-thingie
<\sh> Nafallo: ah no...it's not this problem
<bddebian> sistpoty: What is the error, just can't find them?
<Nafallo> \sh: oki.
<\sh> Nafallo: when I'm installing ubunut on the r200 I have a dhcpd running...and ubuntu thinks, it has to start dhclient at the same time
<sistpoty> bddebian: /usr/include/stdio.h:353: error: declaration of C function 'int snprintf(char*, size_t, const char*, ...)' conflicts with
<sistpoty> snprintf.h:5: error: previous declaration 'int snprintf(char*, int, const char*, ...)' here
<\sh> so stopping dhcpd doesn't stop dhclient...and running pppoe doesn't stop it either...
<sistpoty> bddebian: but it actually *should* find snprintf from configure
<Nafallo> \sh: then it sounds to me that dhclient _is_ the problem ;-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: and thus not compile these lines at all
<bddebian> Where is it looking?  -lc ?
<\sh> Nafallo: well..I have to check the ppp scripts...
<sistpoty> bddebian: sorry, got no clue about this... "checking for snprintf... no"
<bddebian> Pulling source, give me a sec.  (Not that I know shit either ;-) )
<sistpoty> hehe
<Nafallo> \sh: oki, atleast you know that I have a bashscript for that now :-).
<sistpoty> bddebian: i actually only wanted to add Recommends: xrgb to the control, since w.o. xrgb it works, but you have really sick colors
<bddebian> Ack, that's hideous
<ivoks> zbljesfsdgdfggsa
* ivoks is angry
<ivoks> gives up
<ivoks> good night
<sistpoty> gn8 ivoks
<\sh> Nafallo: yeah :)
<zyga> hello
<Nafallo> zyga: morning
<zyga> what are the chances of getting a perfectly usable package of GPL'd instant messenger into universe
<zyga> the packages are created by some polish programmer but could well enough be imported to universe
<zyga> there are two packages, gg2 and gg2-sounds-esd
<ajmitch> at this stage, possibly not
<ajmitch> it'd require getting an exception, and people to review it
<zyga> ajmitch: is this possible? I know it's past upstream freeze and that many other issues remain
<zyga> the packages build on amd64 and i386, ENOPPC unfortutatly so I could not test everything
<ajmitch> it would be a 'maybe', ogra could clarify what the policy is
<\sh> zyga: which one?
<ogra> zyga, talk to dholbach about it if he's around again
<\sh> which instant messenger?
<bddebian> I almost wonder if we don't have problems with autotools for some reason.  There seem to be several packages that fail to find functions in libs rezound sin in -lm, something else can't find a func in -lz, etc
<zyga> \sh: okay
<zyga> \sh: gnu gadu
<zyga> it's a up-to-date gadu-gadu messanger, very popular in poland
<ogra> zyga, the general policy it fixing stuff is first priority, but dholbach will coordiante NEW packages too
<zyga> k, I'll look into this and talk to dholbach
<\sh> I would like to see a running gadu-gadu transport for jabber in python first ,-)
<\sh> actually it's even popular in germany as well for our polish inhabitants
<ajmitch> ogra: ok, so dholbach now for approval?
<zyga> \sh: AFAIK libgg or libgadu whatever it's called is written in polish and developers of things like gaim simply could not follow
<sistpoty> bddebian: i found it... it's the AC_LANG_SAVE/AC_LANG_RESTORE, that will break things
<zyga> s/written in polish/has polish comments/
<ogra> ajmitch, yup, we had some discussion, since he insists that fixing and NEW packages have the same prio, he should care for it
<\sh> zyga: there is a transport for jabber...but it's a real mess to update or fix this stuff
<ajmitch> heh ok
<bddebian> sistpoty: Ahh, good work
<\sh> bddebian: which list I should work on?
<\sh> btw..checked the laptop...only the NIC and the touchpad is not working ;)
<ajmitch> ogra: and UVF exceptions? I know I'm supposed to be allowed to approve exceptions, but I'm wanting to sync my own packages from debian once I upload there
<bddebian> \sh: Definetly the non-MOTU list and maybe the rebuild list but I think someone said they are doing a rebuild of the entire archive?
<ajmitch> a small conflict of interest ;)
<\sh> which non-MOTU list?
<ogra> ajmitch, UVF as usual...
<\sh> update me pls ;)
<\sh> one week..and so many things were happening ;)
<sistpoty> sh: the non-MOTU-list on unmet-deps ;)
<sistpoty> + \
<ogra> ajmitch, so if you think your debian packages are ok for approval, dont break anything and dont introduce new transitions, feel free to approve them ;)
<ajmitch> ogra: oh good, they're not libs, so they tend not to break things :)
<ogra> ajmitch, the aboe are my typical criteria for UVF approvals...
<\sh> aha...what is it? main?
<ogra> above even
<ajmitch> ogra: right, I've tended to ask for decent justification, like fixing FTBFS
<Nafallo> \sh: hmm, you don't run a good jabber-client on your cell or so? ;-)
<ogra> ajmitch, yes, additionally
<ajmitch> ogra: or things like f-spot, where jdub wanted it ;)
<Nafallo> s/cell/mobile/
<ogra> ajmitch, a big user demand would also be on my list
<bddebian> \sh: Would you mind also taking a look at my libccscript thing on merge?
<\sh> Nafallo: I only had this aeh http://www.tipic.com/
<bddebian> Am I to assume that any linux-{source, image} packages are main or is that a poor assumption?
<\sh> Nafallo: and it was running on my 6230i but it didn't connect properly but gave me 12  gprs fees ,-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: except for 2.6.11 it is correct ;-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: Aye :-)
<\sh> bddebian: ok..starting with "just need a rebuild"
<bddebian> \sh: Bah, that's the "easy" stuff ;-)
<\sh> yeah...and fastest first...
<\sh> the more i can get this evening the better
<bddebian> So i.e. bug 1830 in LP should be in bugzilla?  Actually it looks bogus to me anyways since he talks about 2.6.12 but posted against 2.6.10 source package..??
<ajmitch> bddebian: looking at libccscript.. where's your changelog entry?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Didn't I add one? Grr
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh, I asked if I should update the version I think in the comments ofthe bug report?
<ajmitch> you always need to, when uploading anything
<Nafallo> \sh: hmm, but phone didn't show as supported ;-). I use colibry (can't figure it out and the manual is in russian :-P), mobber (doesn't work) and Papla (tries to do Service Discovery without using the connection ;-)).
<ajmitch> otherwise it gets rejected
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well I think my question was more buildX vs ubuntuX iirc
<ajmitch> ubuntuX
<ajmitch> it would only be buildX if the only change was a changelog entry
<Nafallo> ajmitch: or if we want to drop our changes next sync, right
<Nafallo> ?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: you could, but that would be a bit of an abuse of how we label these
<Nafallo> ajmitch: why? :-). it's the same outcome.
<Nafallo> (i.e. the package gets synced)
<ajmitch> it's a matter of style ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: also, you may wish to keep the build-dep at 1.3.x, as in the debian package
<ajmitch> not that it matters, but it's less to sync
<ajmitch> with that gone, there might not need to be any ubuntu changes, so we could ask for a sync from sid
<Nafallo> it's a mather of easiness to. if you see a package where we don't need the changes _later_, it's better IMHO to mark it as such then to forget it ;-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: I htink I may have done that before I understood sync vs merge so we may just be able to synch it.  I'll re do it
<\sh> bddebian: give me your changelog entry pls so the uploads are going on your account
<ajmitch> bddebian: please do..
<ajmitch> bddebian: the debian maintainer dropped libxml2-dev from build-deps in the last upload
<bddebian> \sh: ??
<ajmitch> bddebian: so that they show up on breezy-changes as coming from you
<\sh> bddebian: your sig for the debian/changelog normally
<mbreit> could someone upload a fix for me? fixes labplot ftbfs and unmet deps
<bddebian> \sh: Ohh.  bddebian@comcast.net
<mbreit> http://mo42.ath.cx/labplot.debdiff
<bddebian> An xorg bug against colony 3 in LP?? WTF?
<Nafallo> mbreit: sure :-)
<mbreit> Nafallo: thanks!
<bddebian> \sh: That should be Barry deFreese <bddebian@comcast.net> :)
<bddebian> \sh: But you can take all the credit.. ;-)
<ajmitch> s/credit/blame/
<bddebian> mwuhahaha
<\sh> bddebian: lol...I just wrote Barry DeFreeze ,->
<Nafallo> haha
<bddebian> close enough.  I frickin' misspelled my own name in the changelog for glibc :-)
<\sh> ok...deFreese/DeFreese?
<bddebian> deFreese but it doesn't really matter
<bddebian> Just put Andrew Mitchell ;-P
<\sh> hehee
<ajmitch> who's he?
<\sh> bddebian: starting now...check katie ,-) and build logs ,-)
<bddebian> \sh: You rock d00d, glad to have you back.  As I'm sure ajmitch is.. ;-)
* ajmitch waits for the flood
<ajmitch> bddebian: you cleared off the junk entries, right?
<bddebian> ajmitch: I tried yes.  Oh, one of the python-X might still be there though?? :-(
<ajmitch> probably
<ajmitch> ah well, it's under \sh's key, he'll have to take the blame ;)
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> ones like spplus I've been fixing
<ajmitch> since it doesn't work with just a rebuild, due to php changes
<\sh> wow...nena mega dance mix...75 mins dancefloor with our old girl from the good times ,-)
<\sh> ajmitch: well...I'm rebuilding all packages again ,-) don't trust bddebian *lol*
<bddebian> :'-(
<Nafallo> bddebian: I always do that to ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: your name sounds like the alias of "The Flash"
<\sh> Barry Allen alias The Flash ,-)
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> \sh: rebuilds, and checking all the deps, right?
<\sh> Barry deFreese alias TheMOTUFlash
<bddebian> Nafallo: I know.  People should.  I don't even trust myself most of the time. :-)
<\sh> ajmitch: sure
* ajmitch doesn't trust anyone ;)
<Nafallo> bddebian: I might have broken people's filesystems today. you're safe ;-).
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> Nafallo: that's ok
* bddebian is MOTUMaloneRejector ;-P
<Nafallo> ajmitch: it's okey to break people's filesystems?
<Nafallo> ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: sure, why not?
* ajmitch is MOTUIRCLurker
<Nafallo> ajmitch: I feel evil if I do it? ;-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: that's the fun part :)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: hmm
<ajmitch> I doubt it's a real, major breakage
<Nafallo> ajmitch: you're more evil than I would ever have thought ;-)
<ajmitch> it'd more be inaccessible, rather than lost
<ajmitch> Nafallo: I'm not, honestly
<ajmitch> uh oh, breezy-changes flood has started
<Nafallo> ajmitch: I would guess that usplash will time out and the use gets there prompt, but I dunno ;-).
<Nafallo> baah!
<Nafallo> pitti will probably assign the bugs correctly later ;-)
<ajmitch> we can lynch you later
<bddebian> heh
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> mbreit: did you have to build-dep everything I _don't_ have in my apt-proxy? ;-)
<mbreit> Nafallo: i just added dpatch to the build-deps, and i am sure you have that in your proxy ;)
<Nafallo> mbreit: I was talking about of the rest of everything ;-)
<mbreit> Nafallo: that wasn't me
<Nafallo> mbreit: you should have _only_ dpatch as build-dep :-P
<mbreit> :P
<bddebian> w00t unassigned < 70
<Nafallo> bddebian: yes please.
<Nafallo> bddebian: assign the rest to yourself ;-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: Bah, I'm too st00pid or I might :-)
<Nafallo> tsss ;-)
<Nafallo> look at it as an honour ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> oh well..my laptop is burning *gg*
<Nafallo> hmm
* Nafallo tries to find neighboors with better bandwidth :-P
<\sh> lol
<bddebian> \sh: burning?? :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: hmm, did you have to say that? darkelf starts to gimmick you lappy now ;-).
<Nafallo> ehm, gimmick?
<Nafallo> mimic?
* Nafallo finds dictionary
<Nafallo> mimic!
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> s/you/your/
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> I should _not_ do uploads this evening :-P
<\sh> hehe
* ajmitch should not do anything today
<\sh> bddebian: yes..the cpu is getting hot...in the background I'm listening to some hardcore trance music...this gives me a high right now ,-)
<ajmitch> hah
<\sh> Nafallo: I should quote Goethe in my next changelogs
<\sh> that's a nice idea...
<Nafallo> :-)
<\sh> we should think about a quote for every changelog...in our mother tongue ,-)
<Nafallo> lol
<ajmitch> like jbailey quoting oscar wilde in his changelogs.. :)
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> but we're doing it in our main language...schiller, goethe, kant ,-)
<\sh> for german native speakers
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch doesn't read/write german, sadly
<\sh> or Alfred Hitchcok (sp?) for the UK guys ,-)
<\sh> or a stupid comment from somebody out of tv shows ,-) only to have some fun *hehe*
<ogra> terry pratchett
<\sh> ogra: yeah...disc worlds
<\sh> rincewind the wizard
<ogra> alfred hitchcok is a generation ago
<\sh> oscar wilde as well ,-)
<ogra> or even teo
<ogra> two
<\sh> doesn't matter...quotes of famous writers, authors, actors or whatever you like...but it must be in your own language ,-)
<\sh> ogra: what do you think? Ubuntu is doing some educational changelogs ,-)
<bddebian> heh
<Nafallo> lol
<\sh> so the world must read *-changes ,-)
* bddebian adds "Go ahead, make my day"
<\sh> eastwood
<bddebian> Yep :-)
* Nafallo should quote the wrestling commentators :-P
<\sh> what I found out the last week while I was on training
<\sh> even the Dr. Dr. phys. dudes can't speak proper german (e.g.)
<tevaum> hi all...
<ogra> \sh, do you think i should apt-listchages with gtk frontend as essential bit to edubuntu ?
<ogra> apt-listchanges indeed
<\sh> they only have a clue about what they're refering, but if someone breaks their thoughts, they're lost...
<\sh> ogra: why not? :)
<bddebian> Hello tevaum
<tevaum> bddebian: hi.. ;] 
<tevaum> bddebian: I'm a ubuntu user and want estou join the MOTU team... the 'Getting Into It' told me estou came here... :)
<\sh> so we should give a good example, that we're not a group of geeks, that we're well educated people with other things in our mind, not only computer and software stuff ;)
<\sh> and wth is sfs
<\sh> it compiles now for more then 15 mins
<bddebian> tevaum: Yep, you've come to the right place :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: you suggesting that we lie? :-)
<bddebian> hehe
<Nafallo> s/you/you're/
<slomo> re
<Nafallo> slomo: morning :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: ah come on ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: educated? us?
<slomo> Nafallo: evening :P how was french class? ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: not?
<Nafallo> slomo: boring, I got out of there ASAP ;-)
<ajmitch> \sh: no, I can barely speak english :)
<\sh> ajmitch: me neither ,-)
<tevaum> bddebian: I've already packaged gaim-vv, which is in the UniverseCandidates... it's my first package... but I think it's good... :] 
<slomo> Nafallo: but you haven't uploaded anything since then... what were you doing? ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: shopping ;-)
<\sh> hmm...and we should make a MOTU streaming radio station ,-)
<bddebian> Heh
<slomo> \sh: why? :)
<sistpoty> omg ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: I don't dare to upload :-P. I made LOTS of typos here ;-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: libccscript can be synced from Debian
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, I said that earlier :)
<Nafallo> \sh: ey! jabber-integration for that? :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: So what was I supposed to do?
<\sh> slomo: why not? interviews with the motu (ogra has to talk first, dholbach next etc.)
<\sh> Nafallo: sure ,-)
<slomo> \sh: i hate interviews ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: dance in the streets?
<\sh> slomo: well, no chance ,-)
<Nafallo> slomo: I found pitti now ;-)
* bddebian kicks ajmitch 
<slomo> Nafallo: "found"?
<Nafallo> slomo: yepp :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: play nice
* sistpoty makes s.th. to eat now... cya later
<slomo> hi ivoks :)
* ivoks is playing with freenx
<ivoks> uhm...
<ivoks> this is too fast :)
<ivoks> hi slomo
<slomo> ivoks: sorry ;)
<ivoks> slomo: ?
<slomo> ivoks: "this is too fast :)" :P
<ivoks> slomo: freenx is too fast
<mbreit> Nafallo: thanks!
<bddebian> OK, bug 762 is against libdc1394 which doesn't exist.  Also, shouldn't that be main?
<Nafallo> mbreit: np :-)
<ivoks> since we don't have freenx in ubuntu
<ivoks> will it be ok to package it?
<ivoks> or we will wait debian to do it?
<slomo> ivoks: look if there's a debian ITP... otherwise make one and package it for them and we'll sync... or if you can live with the risk that someone else packages it for debian just create a package for us ;)
<\sh> bddebian: pysol-sound-server...python2.3-dev ;) u see...I found something ,-)
<bddebian> Doh :'-(
<\sh> bddebian: but the rest is fine ,-) at least all of the uploads until now :)
<Shufla> hello
<bddebian> Hello Shufla
<Shufla> hello bddebian
<Shufla> zyga: are you here?
<\sh> he was
<\sh> or he is ...;)
<bddebian> bazaar is main?
<tevaum> Shufla: hi
<slomo> bddebian: sure it is
<Shufla> hello tevaum
<bddebian> Grr, all these LP bugs that should be in bugzilla :-(
<Nafallo> IMO we shouldn't have bugzilla ;-)
<\sh> no...malone should be everything..
<\sh> but the gui is a bit funny
<Nafallo> well
<Nafallo> fun == good
<Nafallo> :-)
<zyga> Shufla: yes
<Shufla> zyga: prv? we may speak polish.
<zyga> Shufla: ok :)
<Lathiat> If a package needs a new version from debian & a patch applied, should i just grab the debian version and apply it or should it be synced first then sourced and patched?
<Lathiat> -EWIN
<\sh> bddebian: i'm on your last rebuild only package..one mistake so far ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: hmm, you upload as you go? :-)
<Lathiat> mm 304 unmet deps
<Lathiat> i want 250 by the end of the week ;p
<\sh> Nafallo: grabbing source, check debian/control, adjust changelog with bddebians name, debuild -S -ksh@sourcecode.de and pbuilder build ,-)
<\sh> and if everything is ok...upload
<\sh> and while it's building grabbing the next source and so on
<Nafallo> \sh: upload before taking on the next package that is ;-)
<\sh> anyways..
<Lathiat> \sh: can you do a t38modem rebuild for me? :)
<Lathiat> just wants a rebuild for a half-done C++ transiiton
* Nafallo usally uploads everything with a for i in *.changes ;-)
<slomo_> Lathiat: did you say something? ;) my connection dropped :(
<Lathiat> slomo_: about?
<Lathiat> slomo_: not to you, i asid a few things in general
<\sh> ajmitch: c++ transition half done?
<\sh> sorry
<\sh> Lathiat: which c++ transition is half done?
<Lathiat> \sh: depends on old libopenh323
<\sh> ah..only rebuild
<Lathiat> before it grew a c2 or whatever
<slomo_> Lathiat: ok, then even my question was dropped ;) what is with the avahi packages? were they uploaded already?
<Lathiat> as i said "jsut wants a rebuild" ;p
<Lathiat> slomo_: oh
<\sh> Lathiat: sure
<Lathiat> slomo_: i think ajmitch was goign to upload them today or something
<Lathiat> \sh: Trent Lloyd <lathiat@bur.st> ;p
<ajmitch> uploaded 12+ hours ago
<Lathiat> ajmitch: oh, rock
<Lathiat> i missed that
<ajmitch> of course
<\sh> ok...
<slomo_> ajmitch: still in NEW?
<Lathiat> waiting NEW?
<ajmitch> slomo_: yep
<Lathiat> ah
<slomo_> ah ok... so let's wait ;)
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> bbl
<\sh> scalapack is compiling like hell....
<tseng> Lathiat: i just wrote some awesome ruby
<Lathiat> tseng: yeh?
<tseng> Lathiat: using activerecord
<Lathiat> wassit do?
<tseng> Lathiat: http://tseng2.ath.cx/~brandon/walk.rb
<tseng> Lathiat: walks every device in the database in 30 some lines
<tseng> its about 1/3 of the same thing in tcl
<tseng> which is probably 1/3 of it in C using net-snmp
<tseng> but the ruby will be very reusable
* ajmitch returns
* Burgundavia winges at ajmitch, because he promised a working scorched3d
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: not I!
<ajmitch> I said siretart was talking with the DD about getting a new one
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, "Aug 31 22:15:13 ajmitch rob^: right, I'll fix that up when I get home
<Burgundavia> "
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, actually, please don;t push it until after Sept 8, otherwise I will get even less doc work done
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/ipac-ng.debdiff man taht is one ugly mofo aptch
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: heh :)
<Lathiat> but it works at least
* j^ wonders what the situation with network-manager is now
<Burgundavia> j^, upgrading from the universe package to yours breaks name resolution
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you're right, it is ugly
<Lathiat> oh yeh
<Lathiat> i hate it with a passion
<j^> Burgundavia does the universe one work for you at all?
<Burgundavia> j^, no
<Lathiat> the universe one is useless
<ajmitch> Lathiat: why is it needed?
<j^> or does it segfault because it sets the path to named to be "no"
<Burgundavia> I haven't heard anybody getting the current universe one working
<ajmitch> Lathiat: and did you write that whole patch?
<ogra> j^, when will we see a upload finally ?
<j^> ogra http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=514
<j^> not sure whats next to do for me
<ogra> j^, poke someone to upload it... i heard several people saying they wanted to in here...
<j^> someone, poke
<tseng> j^: boo
<ogra> oh, it needs a second review as well
<Nafallo> it does?
<whiprush> yay network magic!
<ogra> so the uploader should review it befor uploading ;)
<tseng> i will upload it
<tseng> pending review
<slomo> ogra: why does it need a second review? it was just an "update"
<ogra> slomo, ah. thanks for pointing that out....
<j^> tseng ok, let me know if you want me to do anything
<ogra> tseng, shoot....
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yes, withit it it fails to work completely
<slomo> ogra: i just can't upload it :(
<Lathiat> ajmitch: and no, i got the patch from the URL in the changelog
<ajmitch> Lathiat: luvly
<ajmitch> ah, I didn't see a changelog
<Lathiat> its been sent to the ipac-gn dev mailign list but theres been no reply as yet
<ajmitch> partly because it's buried mid-way through it
<Lathiat> ajmitch: heh
<tseng> the diff looks ok to me
* ajmitch was just scrolling through with less
<ogra> tseng, no need for a review...
<Lathiat> i've confirmed it working here
<Lathiat> and that without it, it doesnt work
<Lathiat> and its actually worknig, accounting myt raffic properly, etc
<Lathiat> fucking
<ogra> tseng, its an update, we can blame slomo for bugs later ;)
<Lathiat> i swear x2x is eating my keyboard characters
<tseng> ogra: i already blame slomo for my bugs :)
<\sh> damnit...scalapack is still compiling
<slomo> ogra: thanks :P better blame j^ as he probably can fix them ;)
<Lathiat> so
<ogra> tseng, great, so you have another one to blame him for, he approved ;)
<Lathiat> when is network manager goign to support something like
<Lathiat> say, static IPs
<j^> Lathiat it does support something like static ips
<Lathiat> 'something like' ?
<j^> Lathiat you asked for something like
<tseng> ...
<tseng> did something eat my key?
<tseng> gpg: skipped "brandon@smarterits.com": secret key not available
<tseng> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Lathiat> if it did better hope you have a backup or revoc cert? ;p
<tseng> BLARH
<tseng> i do have a backup
<j^> Lathiat but configuring a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces should work with NM
<Lathiat> good :)
<Lathiat> j^: bah, i want a gui :)
<Lathiat> click, static IP, enter details... preferebly have a set of preset static IPs i can assign (or associate with AP macs)
<Lathiat> or both
<j^> Lathiat NetworkManager <-> network-admin integration is something which has to be done on the network-admin side
<j^> so its breezy+1
<\sh> did I say, that configuring network interfaces via gui is horrible? ,-)
<Lathiat> i dont want network-admin integration, i want to click a button in the same place i click to change networks and type an IP in :)
<Lathiat> the vpnc support is rocking
<Nafallo> Lathiat++
<Lathiat> told me why ti doesnt work at my uni
<Lathiat> something about not support TCP tunneling mode
<slomo> does it already support other vpns? openvpn for example? ;)
<tseng> no
<Burgundavia> Lathiat, avahi. GPL or LGPL?
<j^> slomo someone looked into adding openvpn
<Lathiat> Burgundavia: LGPL, all of it
<Burgundavia> Lathiat, ok
<Lathiat> Burgundavia: (including the daemon, etc)
<j^> but right now its only vpnc
<\sh> what we need is a zebrad implementation with bgp4-MP support to support mpls for vpn generation
<slomo> j^: ok...
<j^> but its a plugin system
<ajmitch> \sh: sure, why not?
<j^> the vpnc plugin is not in http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=514
<j^> that would be an extra package
<\sh> ajmitch: is zebrad this far? is it ready for mpls?
<ajmitch> \sh: dunno, quagga might be
<Lathiat> mpls?
<\sh> yeah
<Lathiat> whats that ?
<j^> i have a pakcage for it too, can upload it to revu if there is a chance for network-manager-vpnc
<Lathiat> yeh i used yours from your repo
<Lathiat> (which is broken, btw, or was)
<tseng> um..
<\sh> MPLS == multiprotocol label switching
<j^> Lathiat the repos is not broken, the server is
<j^> hope its back up soon
<tseng> so i extracted .gnupg from my backup into home
<Lathiat> righto
<tseng> it still says i dont have a secret key
<Lathiat> tseng: err
<\sh> Lathiat: it's something between osi 2 and osi 3
<j^> Lathiat so it works for you, i do not have a vpnc server so i never tested it
<tseng> it would be secring.gpg, yes?
<Lathiat> j^: well
<ajmitch> \sh: quagga docs talk about multiprotocol support for bgpd
<Lathiat> j^: i havent actually ried connecting
<Lathiat> but i imported my unis .pcf
<Lathiat> and it seemed to find ther right info
<Lathiat> and told my why it doesnt work
<Lathiat> (even on the command line)
<Lathiat> cus my uni requires something it doesnt support
<\sh> ajmitch: ok..so we could route with it mpls information..what about mpls itself?
<ajmitch> \sh: no idea
<Lathiat> so what is mpls exactly?
<ajmitch> http://mpls-linux.sourceforge.net/
<Nafallo> tseng: have you checked with gpg --list-secret if the key is actually gone?
<tseng> Nafallo: its right there
<ajmitch> tseng: and when you try with -k<keyid> ?
<tseng> oh
<tseng> gpg: key D0DC9743: secret key without public key - skipped
<tseng> i can fix that one
<\sh> ajmitch: sounds good
<tseng> there we go!
<tseng> phew
<Lathiat> tseng: heh
<tseng> j^: uploaded
<tseng> j^: you are my hero
<ajmitch> tseng: otherwise you'd have to switch to your other box to upload :)
<tseng> ajmitch: haha :)
<tseng> ajmitch: sssh
<\sh> Lathiat: well if you're a ISP and you give the possibility to create a vpn tunnel from one end to another end then you can use mpls...it's not touching the ip package itself, only some additional label information..and the router knows the next hop from the label attached to the package
<Lathiat> ah i see
<Lathiat> i get it now
<Lathiat> read up on it
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you'll probably get taught something about it at uni
<Lathiat> you can sortof do that already
<ajmitch> I know I heard a tiny amount :)
<Lathiat> just not as complex or standardized
<\sh> Lathiat: quite interessting in combination with IS-IS routing and bgp4(-mp) which is used as internet routing protocol
<Lathiat> yeh i know what bgp is
<Lathiat> whats -mp tho?
<\sh> it's an addition to bgp4
<\sh> to route MultiProtocol informations e.g. labels
<Lathiat> ah right
<Lathiat> cool
<\sh> juniper and cisco websites should have some better documentation..I could wrap up some informations on the blog if you want and if I have time :)
<Lathiat> 'sall good
<ajmitch> \sh: please do :)
<Nafallo> hehe
<\sh> the idea behind is absolutley cool :)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-11
<Nafallo> \sh: no more Barrys? :-)
<\sh> I just uploaded scalapack
<\sh> now spplus
<ajmitch> \sh: no, don't touch spplus
<\sh> what's the problem?
<ajmitch> I'm still fixing it to use the proper php-config stuff
<ajmitch> to get the right phpapi depends
<\sh> ok :)
<\sh> deleted
<ajmitch> except it's not quite cooperating - should be a simple 1-line fix though
<\sh> and now t38modem
* Nafallo is glad he asked ;-)
<ajmitch> well, in a morning, bddebian gets more packages uploaded than I do in a month ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: and then you could package those common modem-driver-daemon-thingie for amd64 :-P
<\sh> ajmitch: is it?
<\sh> well it's just a new morning here ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: well, maybe more than a month, I don't upload much ;)
<\sh> but some packages didn't build now
<\sh> but I can't access the build logs
<ajmitch> yeah
<\sh> looks like somethings wrong with the buildds?
<ajmitch> maybe
<ajmitch> I haven't seen quake2 hit the buildd yet
<ajmitch> and I uploaded that a few hours ago
<hub> there is a libwxgtk2.5.3, but no dev package :-(
<\sh> where?
<ajmitch> hub: no, there's no libwxgtk2.5.3
<slomo> hub: 2.6
<ogra> hub, that should disappear
<ajmitch> you may still have it installed on your computer
<ajmitch> but it is certainly replaced
<\sh> which package?
<hub> I just installed it :-/
<ogra> we dont ship 2.5.3, only 2.6
<hub> I'l remove it
<\sh> ok..t38modem uploaded
<ogra> then it should get dropped from the archive... i'll ask doko tomorrow if there is any rationale to keep it
<hub> hugin seems to have a problem. damn
<\sh> there is no 2.5.3 in the archive
<\sh> debian has it only
<ogra> ah
<\sh> hub: which source package
<hub> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe libwxgtk2.5.3 2.5.3.2ubuntu4 [3285kB] 
<ajmitch> right, hoary...
<ajmitch> we're doing breezy here :)
<hub> ah yeah
<hub> my bad
<hub> sorry
<\sh> lol
<hub> I should remove hoary from the apt source list
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ok, what should i do with this ipac-ng stuff?
<\sh> does anyone know which email address sistopy is using for his key?
<Nafallo> ehm, dvdsubdec?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: stare at it in wonder..?
<Nafallo> \sh: same as one REVU I would guess?
<\sh> daemon@poleboy.com ?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I'm guessing you want it uploaded, right?
<Nafallo> \sh: try that anyway :-)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh, like, do i have to ask someone else, upload to revu.. etc.
<slomo> \sh: probably...  that's his email in revu ;)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: generally not, you can stick it up there if you want to
<\sh> slomo: yes ;)
<Lathiat> i dont want to, more worried if *need* to :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I don't have time right now to upload
<hub> I have to fix the package I have put on REVU then
<hub> crap
<ajmitch> but I can do so later today
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ok but do i need to harass someone else to look at it or is it fine?
<ajmitch> no, 1 person harassment is enough
<Lathiat> ok, thanks
<ajmitch> I use ipac-ng & all, but if someone else wants to upload they can
<\sh> damn
<\sh> missed a s/unstable/breezy/
<\sh> in the changelog
<\sh> grmpf
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i got into the habit of typing -D breezy
<\sh> fixed reupload
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> I could remove python2.2 from the packages?
<\sh> ah no...this is debian stuff...I leave it
<Nafallo> ehm
<Nafallo> why do I have my frenchcourse in rhythmbox?!
<Lathiat> yeh best not to if can, makes merging easier
<Lathiat> \sh: thanks for t38modem
<Lathiat> Nafallo: haha
<ajmitch> Lathiat: debian will be dropping 2.1 & 2.2
<ajmitch> since they don't want 5 versions of python in etch
<\sh> ajmitch: but one package without an ubuntuX postfix is good for motu at all ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: ?
<ogra> ajmitch, s/one/every/ ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: I don't want to change the "rebuild only" packages...if 2.2/2.3/2.4 came directly from debian so I don't change it
<ajmitch> \sh: alright..
<ajmitch> ogra: thanks, I'm caffiene & sleep deprived today ;)
<ogra> caffeine !!!
<\sh> 4 bottles of coke
* ogra walks to the kichen
<ajmitch> ogra: yes, see..
<ajmitch> \sh: ah, I had about 1.5L over the course of the night
<ajmitch> and another drink on the way to work
<Lathiat> ajmitch: heh, cool
<bddebian> \sh: Are you still breaking my stuff? ;-P
<\sh> bddebian: finished
<\sh> spplus is ajmitch's ,-)
<bddebian> Ahh :-)
<\sh> pyorbit I fixed ;)
<\sh> the rest was good :)
<ajmitch> it's much slower having to actually fix packages
<bddebian> Hmm, rubyfilter got rejected
<\sh> why?
<bddebian>  'unstable' :-)
<\sh> unstable? ,-)
<\sh> lol
<\sh> moment
<Nafallo> hahah
<\sh> here it comes again ,-)
<\sh> why the hell is sistopy not whitelisted?
<bddebian> He didn't ask? :-)
<Lathiat> \sh: hrm half of the menu items for kdevelop segfault
<\sh> Lathiat: ???
<Nafallo> Lathiat: that's because it want to tell you not to use kde ;-)
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> the KDE/C++ launches but the assitant and 'kde designer' both give me a kde SEGV box
<bddebian> hehe
<\sh> kdevelop3?
<Lathiat> ya
<ajmitch> Lathiat: don't worry, you still have 253 other menu items to choose from ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<bddebian> There are bugs on Malone for kdevelop3
<\sh> 4:3.2.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<Lathiat> yup
<\sh> apt-get install and let me try
<ajmitch> \sh: btw sistpoty has been using daemon@poleboy.de
<\sh> grmpf...I used the one from the wiki page
<ajmitch> yeah, I just looked it up on breezy changes
<ajmitch> neither address is whitelisted anyway
<\sh> well...Ok...the next packages  ;)
<Lathiat> kde seems to be fond of sideways tabs and they are horrid to read
<bddebian> \sh: Not pushing, just asking.  Have you got to my non-MOTU list yet?
<\sh> no I'm just at the rebuilds
<\sh> Lathiat: New Project -> C++ -> KDE -> KDE-Application -> Creating <- works for me
<bddebian> OK, thx
<Lathiat> \sh: in the menu
<Lathiat> as in
<Lathiat> kde or gnomes menu
<Lathiat> theres like
<Lathiat> 6 different icons to launch it
<Lathiat> the 'assistant' and 'kde designer' ones cause a segfault, the kde/c++ one works.. didnt try the others
<\sh> I ave only one
<Lathiat> herm
<Lathiat> even in KDE
<Lathiat> ive got under 'Development'
<Lathiat> X-KDE-KDevelopIDE
<Lathiat> with like 6 under it.. and in gnome, they all appear under 'programming'
<\sh> ah kdevdesigner is segfaulting
<\sh> well sometimes all kde apps are disappearing in gnome panel for me
<Lathiat> also am i the only ones whos gamin pretty much never works anymore
<Lathiat> \sh: heh yeh, i just had that happen just then
<Lathiat> probably a result of gamin being useless
<Lathiat> as it also just stopped working
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/kdevelop.png
<Lathiat> refresh if that 404d
<sistpoty> re ;)
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> update your wiki page ,-)
<\sh> sistpoty:
<bddebian> Heh
<sistpoty> . \sh do you think i should list rebuilds?
<sistpoty> btw.: it's daemon@poleboy.de not .com ;)
<\sh> Stefan Potyra <daemon@poleboy.com> != Stefan Potyra <daemon@poleboy.de>
<\sh> yes
<sistpoty> hehe
<\sh> sistpoty: I meant your email address ,-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> lol, i must have been drunk (or overworked) when i put that email on the wiki ;)
<Nafallo> siretart: both? :-)
<sistpoty> maybe even this *g*
<Nafallo> gaah!
* sistpoty is just drinking a beer... prost!
<Nafallo> sistpoty: one of you should change name so that TAB works ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<sistpoty> hehe... (these are our university logins, so i'm quite used to it)
<\sh> whois Graeme Kerry
<sistpoty> never heard that name before
* Nafallo neither
* bddebian either
<ajmitch> who? :)
<\sh> whois Graeme Kerry
* bddebian just moves all Malone bugs to bugzilla
<bddebian> ;-P
<sistpoty> bddebian++ ;)
<\sh> sistpoty: your rebuilds are also ok and uploaded ,-)
<sistpoty> i've already seen the -package mails... thx ;)
<\sh> but even this email address is not whitelisted poleboy.de
<bddebian> rockin'
<sistpoty> . \sh: i already wrote elmo 'bout it...
<\sh> ah ok...
<sistpoty> btw.: sistpoty@jabberme.net
<\sh> very good :)
<sistpoty> ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: do you have something jabberd2 to try out btw?
<sistpoty> does anybody use kde/gajim? (and try to run it by alt-f2)?
* bddebian assigns non-main bugs to ogra  ;-P
<Nafallo> bddebian: :-)
<bmonty> somebody should put a notice in Malone that it is for universe only
<whiprush> hey \sh, can you get on jabber for a sec?
<bddebian> bmonty: Aye
<Nafallo> bmonty: baah, I file bugs for seb128 there. and they get fixed to ;-)
<bmonty> if you read the page it says it is for all of Ubuntu, not just universe....what's the history on that?
<bddebian> bmonty: Of course a lot of thse bugs are also very old
<\sh> Nafallo: I had...but this was a nasty stufff...
<bddebian> s/thse/these/
<robitaille> bmonty,  sooner than later main bugs will also be in Malone
<Nafallo> \sh: we want nasty stuff :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: we have n-m in universe ffs ;-)
<sistpoty> hm... am i wrong that there are plans to use malone also for main sometime?
<sistpoty> ah... thx. robitaille
<bmonty> robitaille: ah...in the middle of a transition?
<Nafallo> siretart: nope :-)
<robitaille> not yet an actual transition, but it is our future.
<\sh> ok I'm on
<Nafallo> gaah
<sistpoty> ^^ that's what i was trying to say ;)
<Nafallo> s/siretart/sistpoty/g
<sistpoty> hehe
<bddebian> robitaille: So I shouldn't be rejecting all of these main bugs?
<robitaille> that's why I don't think it is a good idea to actually refilled non-universe bugs from Malone to Bugzilla
<bddebian> NOW he tells me.. :-)
<robitaille> just assign them to the proper people as needed
<bmonty> sorry bddebian :P
<sistpoty> yep... sorry ;)
<\sh> whiprush: I'm on :)
<Nafallo> \sh: ehm, I can't see you :-P
<bddebian> shiite
<\sh> I know..It's a bug in gajim ...
<bddebian> robitaille: How do I know who the proper "people" are?
<sistpoty> the strange thing with kde/gajim is if i run it by alt-f2, the run command box won't disappear... but i dunno if this is gajim or kde-related (yet)
<Nafallo> \sh: huh? that's I can see everyone but you? ;-)
<robitaille> if you know you know...if you don't then leave unassigned. At least that is what  I do
<\sh> Nafallo: it's a bug in gajim...I rechecked it with psi and exodus...and it's ok with them
<bddebian> robitaille: OK
<robitaille> I know that pitti refers to be cc'ed to security bugs (but not assigned)  in Malone
<robitaille> for example
<robitaille> s/refers/prefers
<bddebian> Hmm, another "undocumented" MOTU clause.. ;-)
<\sh> and gabber wasn't only a rebuild :)
<bddebian> \sh: OK, I'll pull it off the list when I update my stuff, thx again
<sistpoty> hehe, and i'll update my list, once the buildd's have finished \sh's upload orgy
<\sh> check the buildds ;)
<\sh> argl...and some strange buildd bugs *grmpf*
<sistpoty> ?
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/p/pysol-sound-server/3.00-2ubunut1/pysol-sound-server_3.00-2ubunut1_20050905-2305-i386-failed.gz
<bmonty> what is the process to get a newer version of a debian package brought in to universe (i.e. childsplay)?
<\sh> syncing
<sistpoty> put it on MOTUToSync? (and ping elmo?)
<sistpoty> btw.: \sh you did rocking work the we have the revu-server now ;)
<\sh> sistpoty: i didn't have anything to do with it :) thank siretart and yourself :)
<bmonty> sistpoty: thanks
<\sh> sistpoty: and thanks to ubuntu + canonical :)
<sistpoty> . \sh full ack!
<sistpoty> lamont:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/p/pysol-sound-server/3.00-2ubunut1/pysol-sound-server_3.00-2ubunut1_20050905-2305-i386-failed.gz
<sistpoty> lamont: can you make s.th. about this?
<lamont> s.th?
<sistpoty> looks like a buildd-issue to me... \sh wrote about half an hour ago
<lamont> yep
<ogra> tseng, where did the n-m upload go ?
<tseng> ogra: i dont know
<tseng> ogra: NEW?
<sistpoty> lamont: thank you
<ogra> ouch
<lamont> sistpoty: and automatically retried
<lamont> or should be
<tseng> ogra: i dont think we had the vpn stuff before
<sistpoty> ah... ok, didn't know this
<tseng> ogra: but my mail server is dead
<ogra> what vpn stuff ?
<tseng> ogra: network-manager-vpnc
<ogra> i thought that was a separate package ?
<tseng> is it?
<Nafallo> tseng: that's what j^ said anyway
<tseng> anyway
<tseng> my mail server is dead
<tseng> and i wouldnt have gotten mail anyway
<tseng> i just signed it
<ogra> tseng, we're talking about this one, yes ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=514
<sistpoty> ogra: maybe ?upid=541?
<ogra> sistpoty, nope
<ogra> we talked about n-m ...
<sistpoty> ok, i got this wrong... thought you were talking about n-m-vpnc
<sistpoty> sorry
<ogra> thats what i'm trying to find out ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<ogra> *i* talked about n-m
<tseng> ogra: can someone tell us what happened?
<ogra> tseng, we talked about different packages ?
<tseng> ogra: eh, n-m
<ogra> hmm...
<tseng> ogra: is not on breezy-changes
<ogra> nope
<tseng> i uploaded it
<ogra> hmm
<tseng> so now what
<ogra> wild elmo poking ? ...
* tseng pokes elmo wildly
<ogra> heh
<tseng> it can wait
<ogra> yup
<\sh> bddebian: pingeling
<ogra> its just that jdub runs around and tells people to try out n-m :)
<\sh> bddebian: why didn't u put the diff from debian as patch into tapiir?
<whiprush> is there a list of packages that still need to move to libcairo2?
<tseng> apt-cache rdepends libcairo1
<whiprush> ta
<\sh> argl
<\sh> ugly
<\sh> very ugly
<\sh>  # Generate the makefile, if it is not there
<\sh> in debian/rules clean target
<ogra> *shudder*
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> and I'm to lazy to install all build-deps on my breezy production system
<\sh> so I have to fix this
<ogra> yup
<ogra> isnt it just running configure ?
<\sh> yes...but it checks against some -dev packages
<\sh> or headers better to say
<\sh> which are not on my breezy system, only in pbuilder
<\sh> but debuild -S calls debian/rules clean and then
<ogra> put it either in a separate configure-stamp target and call that from the build target or put it directly in the build target
<\sh> that's what I did now..
<\sh> the configure-stamp target was called by debian/rules configure which is called by debian/clean target...ugly as I said.and calling automake magic orgy
<ogra> ugh
<\sh> fixed
<\sh> build uploaded
<bddebian> \sh: Huh, sorry?
<\sh> bddebian: Andreas Jochens patch for tapiir ;) put that into a patch file in debian/patches
<bddebian> \sh: Is that new?  I didn't see a patch on tapiir before??
<\sh> http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/tapiir/tapiir-0.7.1-7ubuntu1.debdiff
<\sh> it's yours
<\sh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=297967
<\sh> u refered in the changelog to it ,-)
<bddebian> Oh, tapiir, I think I got that patch from BTS.  What should I have done differently?
* bddebian is confused
<\sh> bddebian: take the diff and put it into debian/patches and patch the source from inside the debian/rules and dch -v <newubuntuversion> -D breezy --closes <bts number>
<\sh> and then take the debdiff after debuild -S
<\sh> and while u are doing the debuild -S you could have seen another nastyness ;)
<bddebian> \sh: I keep getting conflicting info on that.  See savant vs quickplot.
<ogra> bddebian, doing it in debian/patches is more elegant :)
<ogra> indeed it works both ways :)
<\sh> the thing is reviewing a debdiff is much more difficult then reviewing as well the patches in separate files
<bddebian> OK, I will fix
<\sh> well...it's funny when u have a g++ ftbfs in a big sourcecode, and unpack the orig.tar.gz fix the problem somehow, but when u apply the patch inside debian/rules it doesn't apply properly because someone fixed something else in the diff.gz
<\sh> the mixing up is the problem
<\sh> bddebian: it's fixed ;)
<bddebian> Oh, sorry
<\sh> bddebian: forget it :)
* bddebian is lame :-(
<\sh> no you're not
<ogra> nope
<ogra> bddebian, your name sticks on 15 uploads today... how could you be lame ?
<hub> crap
<hub> who package wxgtk?
<hub> I have a question about that
<ogra> hub, doko ?
<hub> doko: you here?
<bddebian> ogra: Only after \sh fixed them :-)
<ogra> at least he communicates with the debian tem/dev doing it
<ogra> s/tem/team
<hub> looks like hugin does not like the locale en_CA.UTF-8
<hub> but in en_CA it works
<hub> and I suspect it is a wx problem
<ogra> bddebian, nope... the ones he fixed carry his name ;)
<bddebian> Oh, and rebuilds don't count ;-P
<ogra> hub, move to gb as a workaround ?
<ogra> or us ?
<\sh> bddebian: you tested the packages..and this is your work
<\sh> bddebian: when I fix something or test something I'm responsible
<\sh> bddebian: so all packages you tested, and which have your name you're responsible
<\sh> bddebian: but I sign it with my key, until you're a motu...hope that u have upload rights soon
<bddebian> I don't think I want them ;-P
<\sh> bddebian: u don't have a choice, friend
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> I'm tired to do all your uploads ,-)
<\sh> well..actually it's 2:31 GMT+2 so I know why I'm tired ,-)
<slomo> bddebian: when i have them before you you can ping me when you want something uploaded ;)
<hub> ogra: en_CA works
<hub> ogra: the problem is that I'm packaging the beast:-)
<hub> ogra: better move to fr_QC
<hub> ;-)
<bddebian> slomo: :-)
<ogra> hub, depends... for me that wouldnt be a good move, my franch sucks :)
<ogra> french even (you see ? )
<\sh> hehe
<hub> fr_QC does not exist:-)
<ogra> heh
<\sh> fr_QC == Quebec French? ,-)
<bddebian> shit, wiliki still depends gauche-gdbm wtf :-(
<robitaille> fr_QC would be a good PR to release just before UBZ
<\sh> bddebian: it build here...what is it?
<\sh> install-dep or build-dep?
<bddebian> \sh: It built successfully but on apt-get install it depends gauche-gdbm and there is no candidate :-(
<\sh> so install dep
<bddebian> ??
<\sh> build-dep == dependency needed for building...and install-dep needed for installing ,-)
<\sh> bddebian: so gauche is broke
<\sh> n
<bddebian> \sh: Aye.  Oh, I though you were saying install the dep. Sorry.
<\sh> Package: gauche
<\sh> Binary: gauche-doc, gauche, gauche-dev, gauche-gdbm
<bddebian> Typically I just say dep with an install-dep and build-dep specifically when it build-deps ;-)
<\sh> yes
<\sh> gauche is broken
<ogra> bah scheme ...
<\sh> checking it
<sistpoty> i had scheme in my first semester... and teached it as "hiwi" for 3 semesters ;) (but still don't have a clue bout it)
<ogra> i had to packag squeak for ubuntu recently...
<ogra> no fun...
<\sh> first I have to wait for savant
<bddebian> :-)
<\sh> I WANT AN LINKSYS WRT54G
<ogra> i have one... :)
* bddebian has one
<\sh> so I can build on the nc6000 via ssh from the r200
<\sh> bah
<\sh> next month
<\sh> I will try to get the wrt54GS ,-)
<bmonty|NickTaken> WRT54Gs are real cheap now :)
<\sh> in saturn/mediamarkt in germany they made a special the last month wrt54g for 39,- eur or something
<bmonty|NickTaken> have you ever looked at newegg.com?
<bmonty|NickTaken> not sure what they would charge to ship to Germany though
<\sh> no until last month I never thought about a wifi router
<bmonty|NickTaken> if you get the WRT54G check out the openwrt firmware
<sistpoty> ok, I'm off to bed now... my gf has birthday tomorrow (actually today) so i unfortunately can't join TBMeeting... cya the day after tomorrow
<\sh> cu sistpoty :) and happy birthday to your girlfriend from MOTU :)
<Nafallo> \sh++
<tseng> \sh+++
<\sh> ???
<tseng> i dunno
<hub> bmonty|NickTaken: I have to install it at some point OpenWRT
<sistpoty> hehe, I'll tell her ;)
<sistpoty> gn8
<bmonty|NickTaken> hub: yeah it has worked really well for me for almost the year I have had the router
<hub> what does it provide better?
<\sh> linux ,-)
<\sh> and 400 packages or more?
<bmonty|NickTaken> \sh: what sh said, and you can ditch the crippled interface that linksys has
<\sh> well...it supports as well a 1gb SD MMC card ,-)
<\sh> you can install apache on it with some hot stuff to share *lol*
<hub> \sh: it already runs linux
<Nafallo> \sh: porn!
<Nafallo> :-)
<hub> \sh: well I already have my webserver here... 2 in fact
<bddebian> Nice, gauche FTBFSs
<\sh> that's why it's not in the archive
<bddebian> Yah think? ;-P
<\sh> yes
<bmonty|NickTaken> hub: one of my favorite features is the ability to ssh to the router and make changes....just like any other linux box
<\sh> bddebian: u have patches for gauche?
<\sh> gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I./../gc/include   -g -O2 -fPIC -fomit-frame-pointer  -c autoloads.c
<\sh> autoloads.c: In function 'Scm__InitAutoloads':
<\sh> autoloads.c:309: error: invalid lvalue in assignment
<\sh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=315069
<\sh> bddebian: gauche is fixed ... I'll upload
<\sh> hmm...missed another patch *grmpf
<Nafallo> hmm, can we resize ext3 in the installer yet? :-)
<\sh> ok..now gauche is fixed
<Burgundavia> Nafallo, I believe so
<Nafallo> that would be rad! then I could add lvm :-)
<robitaille> Nafallo,  I resized a ext3 partition with the installer 2 weeks ago
<robitaille> i.e, breezy colony 3
<Nafallo> robitaille: yay! I'll try that some other day then :-)
* Nafallo is impressed
<\sh> Lathiat: looks like if kdevelop3 needs some love for rebuild ;)
<robitaille> it also does ntfs...which is what impressed me :)
<Nafallo> screw ntfs, I use ext3 ;-)
<ajmitch> fun, meeting at work went moderately OK
<ajmitch> contrary to expectations ;)
<\sh> *yawn*
<hub> ajmitch: did find any breakage in Mono recently
<\sh> ok..guys...I'm ready for bed :)
<\sh> bddebian: gauche is uploaded and should compile now...
<\sh> bddebian: the rest as well...check wiki page
<bddebian> \sh: You rock man
<\sh> bddebian: for the syncs ping elmo...greetings from motu universe
<bddebian> ??
<\sh> you had 2 packages to sync from debian :) so..elmo is your man :)
<bddebian> Ohh.  Do you know if he prefers e-mail or irc?
<\sh> try irc (-devel) first ;)
<ajmitch> hub: was that a question or a statement?
<hub> ajmitch: question
<ajmitch> no, mono is working fine for me
<hub> ajmitch: some stuff no longer works, while they did before
<\sh> bddebian: tell him what to sync
<hub> like autopano-sift
<hub> I'll report a bug to them then
<\sh> bddebian: just like this: elmo: please sync <package>-<debian-version> from debian unstable please :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: after todays lot you can rank with the master MOTUs
<bddebian> Yeah right :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: well at least they'll recognise your name at the TB meeting tomorrow
<\sh> yeah
<bddebian> Hey, what is that supposed to mean?? ;-P
<bddebian> Hmm, newer version of qmtest in Debian too
<ajmitch> you just need TB approval for MOTU, right?
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> Supposedly I was going to get it last meeting but I was out of town.
<ajmitch> so they should see that you've made some contributions
<\sh> so u will get it tomorrow ;)
<ajmitch> and then the all-singing, all-dancing MOTU troupe can cheer for you
<\sh> or today at 20:00 UTC ,-)
<\sh> ok..the last package of non-MOTU tested and uploaded
<\sh> now I'm done
<bddebian> ajmitch: Heh
* ajmitch needs some cheerleaders tomorrow
<bddebian> \sh: You totally ROCK d00d
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why?
<slomo> ajmitch: he will get enough cheerleaders :P don't worry ;)
<\sh> ok...anything else?
<\sh> anymore sponsorship? ,-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: going for main upload
<bddebian> \sh: Bug fixing? ;-P
<bddebian> ajmitch: Rockin' d00d
<ajmitch> to join the illustrious ranks of ogra, dholbach, tseng & \sh ;)
<\sh> lol
<\sh> the main stuff I uploaded u can count on one hand ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: more than me :)
<\sh> ajmitch: and for xterm it was after UVF ,-)
<ajmitch> you've probably done 10x more universe uploads, too
<ajmitch> heh
<\sh> aye...
<ajmitch> mdz didn't like it, did he?
<\sh> ajmitch: I was ok with daniels...so i didn't think of it...my fault
<\sh> ok one more cigarette
<ajmitch> lol
<bddebian> Heh, aye good idea \sh
* ajmitch got his caffiene topped up at lunchtime
<ajmitch> so I can last another couple of hours ;)
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> in 3 hours I have to get up again :) and makeing breakfast for son :)
<\sh> gnight guys :)
<ajmitch> yeah, I think I managed about 3 hours sleep last night
<ajmitch> from about 8pm-11pm, then up until work at 9 :)
<\sh> ok..off to bed :) cu during the day :)
<bddebian> gnight \sh, thanks again
<bmonty> bddebian: are you going to move pyxine to the morgue candidates?
<bddebian> bmonty: Aye, I should
<bmonty> looks like there are several packages in the NOBODY list that could be moved out also since they are already categorized elsewhere
<ajmitch> certainly
<ajmitch> a couple of which I'm working on
* ajmitch doesn't get nearly as many uploads when he has to do intrusive fixes
<bddebian> Is there a "quick and dirty" way in Malone to see all bugs assigned to MOTU?
<bmonty> can't you tell it to show all bugs assigned to a user?
<ajmitch> bddebian: of course
<bddebian> "Assigned to me" but I don't see one for "Assigned to X"
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/malone/assigned/?name=motu
<ajmitch> go to team MOTU, click on bugs tab
<ajmitch> that gets you a summary
<ajmitch> the whole list (url i just pasted) is at the bottomt
<bddebian> Ah, cool thanks
<ajmitch> that's what I've been workgin from :)
<ajmitch> you can sort by any of the columns listed there
<ajmitch> malone has come a *long* way since I first used it
<bddebian> Well I was sorting by asignee and "next"ing until I got to MOTU ;-P
<ajmitch> heh
<bmonty> that is a long list....
<ajmitch> bmonty: yep, get hacking
* bmonty cracks his knuckles
<ajmitch> I tend to assign them to myself if I'm going to work on them
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> possibly not the best thing, because followups don't go to universe-bugs
<bddebian> What do we do about package X missing in Hoary type bugs?
<ajmitch> bddebian: can't do a thing
<ajmitch> we're certainly not going to push them into hoary-updates this late into breezy :)
<bddebian> So reject them, leave them as new, what?
<ajmitch> reject
<bmonty> ajmitch: can't you just add a comment to say that you are working it?
<ajmitch> no point leaving such bugs as new
<ajmitch> bmonty: yeah, I can
<ajmitch> which I'll probably do
* ajmitch will fix the remaining bugs on his assigned list first
<bmonty> is there a Malone "best practices" page in the wiki?
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/malone/assigned/?name=ajmitch
<ajmitch> not yet, want to write one?
<bmonty> I would, but I doubt I would get it right :)
<ajmitch> or we could discuss it at the MOTU meeting
<ajmitch> Lathiat: got that vegastrike amd64 FTBFS patch? I've been searching for it, and irc logs say he emailed it to you
* ajmitch notes quake2 is still pendingupload because the buildd's haven't processed it yet
<bddebian> Yeah, the buildds seem to be quite behind.  Many of the packages \sh threw up don't show up yet
<ajmitch> bddebian: please, don't reject bazaar bugs!
<bddebian> ajmitch: Too late
<bddebian> I found this out after the fact
<ajmitch> bazaar is an canonical product that uses malone
<ajmitch> you can't un-reject?
<bddebian> Dunno
<bddebian> But bazaar is main
<ajmitch> doesn't matter
<bddebian> I posted them on bugzilla
<ajmitch> bazaar as *upstream* is using malone
<bddebian> I didn't reject the upstream bugs
<ajmitch> the MOTUs aren't the sole user of malone
<ajmitch> bddebian: you reassigned them all to MOTU as well?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yes, they were not assigned
<bddebian> ajmitch: See why I don't trust myself :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: *please* don't assign such bugs to MOTU :)
<bddebian> :'-(
<ajmitch> assigning a bug is usually an indication that we're responsible & willing to fix it
<ajmitch> and 'accepted' generally means that someone is working on it as we speak
<bddebian> What did I accept?
<ajmitch> these things are more accepted policy rather than hard technical reasons
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/511
<ajmitch> bddebian: I'll add some stuff about this to the MOTU meeting agenda
<bddebian> ajmitch: Thanks, good idea
<ajmitch> so we can sort it out as a group rather than me leading you astray ;)
<bmonty> when is the next meet BTW?
<ajmitch> wed 7 Sept, 2200UTC
<ajmitch> so Real Soon Now
<bddebian> TB or MOTU?
<bddebian> TB is tomorrow :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, I only see buildlog for i386 for wiliki
* ajmitch needs some other people to add topics to the meeting agenda, again
<bmonty> ajmitch: don't you just LOVE organizing meetings!
<ajmitch> bmonty: I'm not organising it, just encouraging people to participate ;)
<bmonty> any guidance on how to handle unmetdeps bugs in malone?
<ajmitch> bmonty: fix them?
<ajmitch> if they were fixed by a recent upload, close them with that as a reason
<bmonty> heh...no should I just mark it "PendingUpload" and throw the debdiff on the wiki
<ajmitch> bmonty: good idea, put the debdiff url in the status field
<ajmitch> so the bug & debdiff are in the same place..
<ajmitch> using a bug tracker is better than a wiki for this
<bmonty> makes sense...I'm going to start an MOTUMaloneUsage wiki page
<ajmitch> bmonty: and I've added that as a meeting topic
<bmonty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMaloneUsage
<ajmitch> yep, added in another paragraph :)
<bddebian> bmonty: nice
<bmonty> ajmitch: status field or add a comment?
<ajmitch> bmonty: well the status field doesn't show until you edit it
<ajmitch> which is a pain
<bmonty> bddebian: any other nuggets of wisdom to add....you've been working with Malone all day (judging from my inbox)
<ajmitch> bddebian: maybe sync requests could be set to PendingUpload
<bmonty> ajmitch: yeah, that is why I think it should be the comment field :)
<ajmitch> bmonty: status field is specific to the task, and is more of a scratch area
<ajmitch> malone has this bug/task separation
<bmonty> ajmitch: maybe it needs a table to define each status for common MOTU tasks
<ajmitch> bmonty: good idea
<bddebian> ajmitch: I thought about that but since it wasn't truly sitting on the buildd, I wasn't sure if that was valid? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: pendingupload means there's a fix ready for upload
<ajmitch> (at least that's the common usage)
<ajmitch> bmonty: 1846 is still New, not Accepted?
<ajmitch> bmonty: and for the 10th time, I've got bochs as needing sync on the unmet deps page ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK.  I guess my concern was just seeing if someone would see it. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's far easier to search for bugs marked as pending upload when a MOTU is bored & has bandwidth to burn
<bmonty> 1846 is still in new, and can we put bochs in the needs sync category at the bottom of the page?
<bmonty> ajmitch: did you find the problem with sb16ctrl not getting copied?
<ajmitch> bmonty: no, but 2.2 works
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK, fair enough
* ajmitch would rather sync a package like bochs 
<ajmitch> even though it breaks UVF< it is justified
<bmonty> it builds on my machine but dies when it runs dhinstall...I agree that it is probably easier to sync the package
<bmonty> are we changing the bug status to accepted when someone starts working on it?
<ajmitch> bmonty: yes, imho
* ajmitch should write that in the Bug assignment section on the page
<bmonty> check out what I just added
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> looks good
<bmonty> nah, still needs lots of work :)
<bmonty> just a prototype
<ajmitch> yeah, but it's a good start
<ajmitch> gives us something to talk about at the meeting
<ajmitch> added to meeting agenda :)
<bmonty> meeting is on this chan, right?
<bddebian> bmonty: No, #ubuntu-meeting
<bmonty> thanks
<bddebian> ajmitch: Did you tell me that ezmlm was dropped in Debian?
<ajmitch> bddebian: dropped long time ago
<bddebian> ajmitch: Thanks bro
<ajmitch> ezmlm-idx is supposedly the modern replacement, but not in debian
<jsgotangco> what the heck i just slept and we now have a ton of gstreamer updates :)
<bmonty> ever seen this:  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bmonty> this is on a fresh breezy install
<bddebian> I saw someone with that in here recently but I don't recall who.
<ajmitch> hey jsgotangco
<ajmitch> what's up?
<jsgotangco> hey
<bmonty> is this a conflict with autoconf and gcc 4.0??
<jsgotangco> oh im just updating one box
<jsgotangco> i finished colony 4 test last night
* ajmitch is just doing the dist-upgrade on the laptop
<jsgotangco> good thing i got to rsync it just before Kamion announced it
<ajmitch> obviously wireless is still working nicely, which is great :)
<jsgotangco> seems i still got the same problems
* ajmitch used to get very poor reception in his room, works much better now
<jsgotangco> not to mention we actually broke the build (ubuntu-docs, ubuntu-quickguide)
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> oops ;)
<ajmitch> I saw ogra complainign to jbailey about that
<jsgotangco> well its not jbailey's fault either, he was not that familiar with how it was done before (so do i)
<jsgotangco> but then i guess he didnt see the seeds
<bddebian> aaaccckk, too many wikipages... :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: congratulations, you got a package uploaded to main ;)\
<bddebian> I did????
<ajmitch> yep
<bddebian> Uh oh
<bddebian> Did I screw something up again?
<ajmitch> pyorbit has binaries in both main & universe
<ajmitch> no, you did fine
<bddebian> phew
<ajmitch> it was just a rebuild
<ajmitch> you'd get in trouble if you broke UVF in main before preview freeze
<bddebian> Do they actually work? :-)
<ajmitch> s/freeze/release/
<ajmitch> as it is, you might get yelled at a little
<bddebian> Great
<ajmitch> since main upload policy at the moment is get approval before uploads
<bddebian> Not even an MOTU yet and I'm going to be in trouble.. :'-(
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreviewFreeze
<ajmitch> act innocent ;)
<bddebian> Fuuuck
<ajmitch> plead your case before the high court^W^WTechnical Board
<bddebian> I am innocent (well stupid anyway)
<bmonty> "Acts of God".....oops :)
<jsgotangco> lol
<ajmitch> heh, it's excusable.. it just happened that you got \sh uploading
<ajmitch> who can upload to main
<jsgotangco> err why is that both binaries are in 2 repos?
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: hm? it got seeded into one, I'd say
<ajmitch> I only noticed because my laptop was fetching python2.4-pyorbit
<ajmitch> and the laptop has very little from universe on it so far
<ajmitch> bddebian: even better, the package is in the desktop seed ;)
<bmonty> ajmitch: are you still working on audacity?
<ajmitch> bmonty: uh, I still use it :)
<ajmitch> I don't have an audacity bug assigned to me
<ajmitch> is there something on the wiki that I was meant to take care of?
<bmonty> no, I'm working on some of the bugs filed against it
<ajmitch> bmonty: ok, so it's still in universe..
<bmonty> at least as far as Malone is concerned
<ajmitch> ah, that was by my name for unmet deps at 1 point, I see
* bddebian goes into hiding
<bmonty> sorry man, I guess I need to be more specific with my questions
<bmonty> I'm looking at an audacity bug (#1523) and I noticed you have audacity on unmetdeps...are you done working on the package?
<bmonty> are you guys getting highvoltage joining/leaving every 30 seconds?
<bddebian> bmonty: Yes, and it happens often :-(
<bmonty> goodnight everyone
<bddebian> Gnight bmonty, good stuff :-)
<ajmitch> night bmonty
<bddebian> ajmitch: You fixed spplus?
<ajmitch> bddebian: nope, I'm still at work
<bddebian> Oh.  Is it your intention to fix it?
<ajmitch> of course
<bddebian> OK :-)
* ajmitch wonders how pyorbit slipped onto \sh's list
<ajmitch> since a rebuild could not cause one of the binaries to be installable
<bddebian> ajmitch: That was my fault
<ajmitch> I know, but he didn't check :)
<ajmitch> so he'll get a fair share of blame :)
* ajmitch will have to write some scripts to check for packages in main;)
<ajmitch> hook scripts into dput, tweak them right, and it won't let you upload when you're not meant to :)
<bddebian> I thought python-bonobo was fixed?
<ajmitch> I don't see a python-bonobo in the archive?
<bddebian> Hmm, I didn't look but I thought someone said that.  python-pcgi still deps on it
<ajmitch> python-bobo
<ajmitch> which is also missing
<bddebian> So fix it. ;-P
<ajmitch> python-bobo isn't in sarge, etch, or sid
<chillywilly> hi
<ajmitch> last debian upload was 2001
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<chillywilly> hey
<ajmitch> python-pcgi was removed from sid last week
<bddebian> Heh, great
<ajmitch> last debian upload of it was also 2001
<bddebian> Any reason?
<bddebian> Ahh, I'll add to morgue candidates then
<ajmitch> last upstream release, 1999 ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: so how could python-pcgi install fine for you & make it onto your list?
<bddebian> ajmitch: It probably didn't.  There were a couple that I put on there without testing the actual deps.
<bddebian> :-(
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> don't do that :)
<ajmitch> that's why my build & upload of the list wasn't moving fast :)
<bddebian> I'm a "work in progress" :-(
<ajmitch> haha
<bddebian> Hmm, should I ask for a sync of gabber 1.9 from experimental? ;-P
<ajmitch> \sh is the jabber expert ;)
<bddebian> I wonder why savant isn't in the archive yet???
<ajmitch> because it doesn't want to be
<bddebian> Bah
<ajmitch> uh oh, bddebian getting cornered by the angry italian :)
<bddebian> Aye :-(
<ajmitch> s/severest/sincerest/
<bddebian> No, severest ;-P
<bddebian> Holy crap, I think the unmetdep list just doubled... :-(
<ajmitch> great!
<ajmitch> more fun for us
<bddebian> Not for me.  After today I think I'm going to get fired. ;-)
<ajmitch> nah
<ajmitch> testing re-opening of #318 for you..
<bddebian> I'm doing 269
<ajmitch> worked for me
<ajmitch> now marking as upstream is fun
<bddebian> 269 still shows upstream for me
<ajmitch> 318 didn't have upstream tag
<ajmitch> I'm sure you'll dig yourself out of the hole soon ;)
<bddebian> Well I'm going to bed before I get in any more trouble :-)
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<ajmitch> night bddebian
<tritium> good night bddebian
<ajmitch> thanks for your good work today :)
<bddebian> Hehe, yeah.. ;-)
<ajmitch> it was good, bar a few minor issues
<bddebian> Thx, catch ya tomorrow
<bddebian> Later tritium
<ivoks> morning
<ajmitch> hi ivoks
<ivoks> ajmitch: hi :)
<ivoks> i have a job for you, an easy one :)
<ivoks> i fixed right click on xine-ui
<ivoks> i need someone to upload it :)
<ivoks> and review it first, of course :)
<ivoks> or i should just upload to revu?
<dholbach> good morning
<Burgundavia> salut dholbach, thanks for the g-s latest crack
<dholbach> g-s?
<Burgundavia> dholbach, gnome-screesaver
<ajmitch> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> ahhh ok :)
<dholbach> morning andrew, morning corey
<ajmitch> how are you today?
<dholbach> a bit tired still, but i guess it'll be a charming day :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> dholbach: could you check out xine-ui on revu
* ajmitch is ok
<ivoks> i fixed right click crash
<dholbach> ivoks: will do later
<ivoks> dholbach: ok
<ajmitch> surprisingly good considering how little sleep I had last night ;)
<dholbach> ivoks: but i will take care of it
<dholbach> ajmitch: how long did you sleep?
<ajmitch> from about 8pm-11pm
<ajmitch> then MOTUing all the way to work
<ivoks> :)
* ajmitch wasn't terribly productive, but it was fun
<dholbach> ouch :)
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> a few bugs squashed
<ajmitch> a couple of things uploaded
<Lathiat> damnit, im getting liek 8 emails to avahi@fd.o about paypal or email every 12 horus
<Lathiat> its gone nuts
<ajmitch> dholbach: feel free to add some info to MOTUMaloneUsage that bmonty & myself started :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: it's also on the meeting agenda
<dholbach> oh cool
<dholbach> you guys ROCK
<ivoks> heh
<siretart> morning folks
<dholbach> hey ivoks, siretart :)
<ivoks> ? :)
<dholbach> "full house" this morning
<ivoks> hey dholbach didn't see you :)
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu dholbach, hi ajmitch! :)
<ivoks> ok i did one mistake
<ivoks> i assigned bug to me :)
<siretart> and morning * :)
<dholbach> ivoks: that's no mistake :)
<ivoks> well, won't do that again :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: so you may have noticed that bddebian attacked malone today
<dholbach> i saw it - he's incredible
<ajmitch> and got a few rebuilds up
<ivoks>  Universe bugs should be left assigned to the MOTU group, so that followups go to universe-bugs
<ajmitch> ivoks: yes
<ivoks> ok
<siretart> just in case something breaks: I won't be available next week, I'm on holydays with my GF
<ivoks> i know now
<ajmitch> otherwise additional comments don't go to the list
<ajmitch> I had been doing it that I'd assign bugs to myself
<siretart> if something breaks on revu, \sh, sistpoty and slomo have access to tiber, and could possibly fix things..
<ajmitch> but I think the best way is to mark the bug as Accepted, put in a comment
<ivoks> ok
<ajmitch> if you don't mind the traffic on universe-bugs
<ivoks> i don't care
<ajmitch> we can argue about it at the MOTU meeting :)
<ivoks> i'm not on that list :>
<ajmitch> malone has come a *long* way since we first saw it :)
<ivoks> yeah..
<ivoks> .it's usable
<dholbach> you can subscribe to the digest
<dholbach> :)
<siretart> ivoks: err, I think you forgot to adapt your dput config
<siretart> ivoks: the upload host has changed for revu
<ajmitch> so at the meeting we need an update on transitions, FTBFS, and other general work necessary before breezy release
<ajmitch> 5 weeks & counting!
<ivoks> siretart: i know
<ivoks> siretart: i did another upload
<siretart> okay. I got some emails, no problem
<ivoks> khm...
<ivoks> no sound :)
<ivoks> lol nxesd :)
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, how do these releases keep sneaking up on us
<Lathiat> with great cunning and stealth apparently
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: they hide under the bed
<ajmitch> and jump out when we least expect them
<ajmitch> it seems that UDU was only yesterday
<Burgundavia> grr, I thought I had cleaned under there
<ajmitch> when we had months to get things in order
<jsgotangco> heh
<Burgundavia> I remember not long ago talking about hoary+1, as if is was a long time away
<jsgotangco> some of the things discussed in UDU just went in another route
<Lathiat> maybe you should work on debian ;p
<Lathiat> then you'll have plenty of time :)
<jsgotangco> lol
<ajmitch> Lathiat: good idea, I think I might do that tonight :)
<ajmitch> and ask for a sync tomorrow :)
<Lathiat> heh
* Burgundavia figures etch will release when protestors show up outside the release teams door chanting "We want etch"
<ivoks> :)
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: late 2007, perhaps?
<jsgotangco> wee im now subscribed to the whole wiki
<ajmitch> maybe we should have a motu betting pool on when etch releases
<jsgotangco> let the spamming begin
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: sick man
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, that might be bad pr
<jsgotangco> LookLikeThis?
<Lathiat> Burgundavia: haha
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: of course :)
* Burgundavia misses the daily flood of bugzilla
* ivoks misses daily flood of ubuntu-users :)
<ivoks> or not? :)
<Burgundavia> bugzilla was worse
<jsgotangco> urrkk i'll pass on bugzilla
* ivoks urges MOTUs to review xine-ui and upload it... it's a bugfix
<mitsuhiko> hi guys
<mitsuhiko> can anyone explain me, why the font rendering is totaly different to the older versions of ubuntu?
<crimsun> mitsuhiko: what two versions are you comparing?
<spacey> hoary and breezy if i may guess
<crimsun> ivoks: looking at 0.99.4 now.
<mitsuhiko> spacey: jep
<mitsuhiko> crimsun: hoary and breezy compared
<crimsun> the hinting seems identical on my laptop
<mitsuhiko> hinting=medium(grayscale) and 96dpi
<mitsuhiko> here on my hoary notebook: http://www.active-4.com/trash/iluvmygnome.png
<mitsuhiko> if I apply mein fontconfig to the breezy machine there is no visible change :(
<niran> mitsuhiko, that happened to me at first too. have you restarted since the upgrade?
<mitsuhiko> niran: jep
<niran> mitsuhiko, try dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base
<niran> then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niran> then restart X
<mitsuhiko> ok. i'll try
<mitsuhiko> niran: thx guy
<mitsuhiko> perfect. it works
<niran> you're welcome
<ivoks> crimsun: hi
<ivoks> crimsun: xine-ui?
<ivoks> art.ubuntu.com :)
<crimsun> ivoks: yes. pbuilding now.
<ivoks> crimsun: why?
<ivoks> crimsun: shouldn't we wait for debian first?
<crimsun> is there a package in incoming?
<ivoks> ?
<crimsun> I don't see a Debian package yet
<ivoks> crimsun: right, so we don't merge
<ivoks> we just do bugfixes
<ivoks> if we do our package, version 0.99.4-0ubuntu1
<ivoks> we will have problems merging debian's 0.99.4-0
<siretart> crimsun: what is your current keyid?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> do i need this?
<ivoks> no..
<\sh> moins
<dholbach> hey \sh
<\sh> heya dholbach  :)
<\sh> u r uploading as hell ,-)
<dholbach> seb is :)
<\sh> in your name? ;)
<dholbach> hehe, no... he's the busy one :)
<\sh> well...most of the uploads for bddebian and sistopy are ok...and gauche is fixed as well
<\sh> and it was a nice feeling to compile and work again on packages ..;)
<dholbach> hehe, i can imagine ;)
<slomo> hi :)
<\sh> hey slomo
<dholbach> hey slomo - got up already? :)
<slomo> dholbach: sure... i'm 2 hours awake already :) and now i'm trying to get faad2 working with the go open videos...
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> super :)
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> metacity popup crash
<mbreit> good morning all!
<\sh> hey mbreit
<\sh> I think I learn zulu now
<mbreit> and i think i will clean up the unmet deps nobody list now.... and remove all the packages which are already in someone's love-list
<slomo> dholbach: yeah... i have a working local faad2 now :) thanks to the mplayer guys who fixed faad2 ;)
<dholbach> WOW
<slomo> i don't know what their code changes actually do... but it works ;) hmm... i really need to get into dsp and audio compression ;)
<mbreit> yeah.... i can't wait to see the go-open videos with sound ;)
<j^> yeah, go open with mpeg4 and aac
<j^> the power of free and open formats
<slomo> j^: free and open formats? you don't mean aac and mpeg4, do you? ;)
<j^> slomo i am just refering the the joke they make at go-open by using mpeg4 and aac
<slomo> j^: ah ok... i wonder who decided to use these formats...
<j^> slomo im more involved with theora http://v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/
<slomo> mbreit: do you have the go open videos on your harddisk? i need someone on amd64 to test the changes ;)
<mbreit> i have them on my laptop ;)
<slomo> mbreit: copy one to your desktop ;)
<mbreit> slomo: i will do that when i finished the unmet deps cleanup
<slomo> ok
<\sh> I'm working also on unmet deps...some things which ftbfs in the past ,-)
<mbreit> \sh: but i hope you don't work on the wiki page!
<\sh> no
<\sh> not now...
<mbreit> okay
<dholbach> bbl
<mbreit> \sh: i am finished with the unmet deps page, so you can edit it if you want to
<\sh> hehe..
<Lathiat> j^: your repos fixed yet?
<pef> hi
<j^> Lathiat should be ok now
<Lathiat> remind me of the url ?
<j^> Lathiat http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<bddebian> Heya
<\sh> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya \sh, thanks for getting me in trouble.. ;-P
<bddebian> You are supposed to watch out for my dumb ass.. :-)
<\sh> bddebian: no;)
<lifeless> bddebian: you're not in trouble :0
<\sh> bddebian: whats up?
<bddebian> Well apparently pyorbit went into main?
<\sh> ??????????????????????
<bddebian> Or maybe it was pysol-sound-server, I don't remember, it was late last night :-(
<\sh> pyorbit yes
<\sh> damn
<\sh> who gave u a hard time?
<crimsun> siretart: 0xC88ABDA3
<\sh> bddebian: well...what can I say...as: Congrats for your first main upload
<\sh> damn...why is it happening to me all the time
<bddebian> \sh: I'd be happy except that it still has unmet deps.. :-(  :-)
<\sh> gauche?
<bddebian> \sh: No one has really given me shit yet exept for ajmitch
<\sh> bddebian: which unmet deps?
<bddebian> \sh: Dunno, that is what ajmitch said.  I haven't checked it yet
<\sh> wooot....kwave is compiling
<bddebian> \sh: BTW, gabber just looks like some minor C build issues.  I'll take a look if I get  sec
<\sh> now I have to merge it from debian to ubuntu *grmpf*
<bddebian> \sh: Merge what?
<bddebian> kwave?
<\sh> yep...debian version is working
<bddebian> Coolio
<bddebian> We need elmo to get on MOTUToSync :-)
<pef> if a MOTU has free time, maybe can he reviews my debdiffs for gltransition http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/MOTUGLUTransition/, thanks !
<\sh> ok...last rebuild of kwave with correct patches
* bddebian wonders what to work on today...
<bddebian> pef: Do you have any idea of how many transitions there still are?
<\sh> brb
<pef> bddebian: just running again the command provided ?
<bddebian> pef: I suppose.  I was just about to try it again
<bddebian> 1) Bugs 2) Transitions 3) UnmetDeps  Somone give me a number :-)
<pef> {1,2,3} ;)
<bddebian> Heh, touche :-)
<bddebian> pef: So why aren't you fixing those "doesn't compile" packages? ;-)
<pef> bddebian: I tried, but not skilled enough :/ and not sure to make clean work
<bddebian> Bah, that doesn't stop me.. ;-)
<bddebian> Damnit, why isn't savant in the archive??  It built on the buildds????
<bddebian> Hah, stellarium has gcc4 issues.. :'-(
<mbreit> bddebian: should be fixed in 0.6.2-3 (some in 0.6.2-2)
<bddebian> mbreit: So it needs a synch?
<mbreit> bddebian: try 0.6.2-3, and if it works, request a sync
<bddebian> Yes Sir ;-)
<bddebian> Is Debian doing the GL/GLU transitions also?
<pef> bddebian: are my links to debdiffs on the wikipage work for you ? (having read access)
<bddebian> pef: Yep
<pef> ok, thanks
<pef> bddebian: are you working on a package right now ? (gl transition)
<bddebian> pef: I'm looking at stellarium, just for kicks :-)
<pef> bddebian: ok, so I won't work on it ;)
<\sh> ok..kwave uploaded
<bddebian> \sh: rockin'
<bddebian> OK, stellarium -3 from Debian seems to build fine
<tseng> dholbach!
<dholbach> re :)
<dholbach> hey tseng :)
<lamont__> bddebian: libdc1394 _does_ exist... it's a _SOURCE_ package.
<lamont__> having said that, it's now in main
<lamont__> FTBFS bugs are filed against the source package, not the binaries.
* lamont__ finishes ranting about https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/762
<lifeless> heh
<lamont__> lifeless: so "launchpad" works for summoning you, eh?
* lifeless offers lamont three bugs
<lamont__> depends on how yummy they are.
<bddebian> Heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey bddebian :)
<bddebian> lamont__: Hmm, weird I couldn't find the binary either.  But as usual I am smoking crack
<\sh> so how to handle new upstream versions to universe to fix gcc4 crap?
<\sh> and to get dependent apps running again?
<bddebian> \sh: Upstream being Debian or upstream? :-)
<\sh> debian
<dholbach> if it fixes stuff and has not a BIG BIG changelog with millions of new stuff, they're ok
<dholbach> and if you test-built and test-run it :)
<bddebian> \sh: I have been requesting syncs where the change isn't too big and it builds clean :-)
<bddebian> stellarium is a good example :-)
<\sh> it would be nice, if I could sync only
<lamont__> bddebian: if the package is FTBFS, there might not _be_ a binary....
<ogra> \sh, why cant you ?
<bddebian> lamont__: Aye but I just tried libdc1394-13 and it does install??  Werid.
<lamont__> apt-cache showsrc libdc1394
<bddebian> Uhm, weird even :-)
<lamont__> Package: libdc1394
<lamont__> Binary: libdc1394-13-dev, libdc1394-13, libdc1394-examples
<\sh> ogra: wrong build-deps
<ogra> oh
<lamont__> admittedly, that's on hoary
<\sh> ogra: it depends on libqt3c102-mt and not on libqt3-mt-dev
<\sh> ogra: it depends on libqt3c102-mt and not on libqt3-mt[-dev] 
<\sh> ogra: but package compiled on breezy and works :)
<ogra> \sh, then you have to sync manually i fear...
<\sh> ogra: already done
<ogra> yay
<bddebian> lamont__: Aye, I saw those.  Again, I don't know what I was thinking/doing.. SOrry
<\sh> only source upload is missing...and this I fear ;)
<\sh> anyways..source uploading...
<lamont__> bddebian: np
<lamont__> for starters, it's an old bug...
<lamont__> although I haven't looked to see if it's actually fixed in current breezy....
<bd-mud> :-)
<\sh> I'm tired...looks like i will take a nap before the meeting starts
<bd-mud> Hey, the meeting isn't for 4 hours or so.. :-)
<\sh> bd-mud: sure?
<\sh> argl.
<\sh> kwave on amd64
<\sh> again
<dholbach> \sh: 22 utc
<\sh> 20UTC
<\sh> motu is 22utc
<\sh> tomorrow ,-)
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> erm
* ogra shakes head about dholbach ...
<infinito> hi! does anyone know if there's any chance to get a package synced from debian before breezy is released?
<ogra> were is our clalendar genius gone ?
<\sh> damn planet software
<bd-mud> infinito: Depends on the rationale I think
<bd-mud> You guys are confusing me.  TB meeting is 20:00UTC today right??
<ogra> dholbach, i loose my confidence in the world if not even you know our dates, dont do that  ;)
<infinito> bd-mud: what does that means?
<\sh> ogra: *gg*
<bd-mud> infinito: I mean it depends on why you need a sync.  Is it new functionality or a bug-fix?
<\sh> ogra: berlin is a different TZ then NRW ,-)
<ogra> infinito, it must make sense to sync it, it should fix somezthing serious
<infinito> ogra, bm-mud: it will be new to universe
<ogra> infinito, additionally it shouldnt introduce new breakage
<bd-mud> infinito: Probably not then
<\sh> oh no...no new breakage...I have enough  of breakage
<ogra> and you should testbuild and test it extensively before proposing it ;)
<dholbach> ogra: sorry for that
<ogra> dholbach, just kidding ;p
<infinito> ogra, bd-mud: it's been in debian for a while, and on MOTUToSync since eraly august, but still it doesn't get synced...
<ogra> infinito, we'll come to the ToSync page eventually.... if its there already, dont worry
<bd-mud> ogra: We need elmo to get on that soon if possible.  It's holding up a lot of my unmetdeps :-)
<infinito> so pkgs on MOTUToSync will enter Breezy?
<ogra> dholbach, do you think thats worth a topic on the TB agenda ? ^^^
<ogra> infinito, after wechecked them
<ogra> infinito, very intrusive syncs that probably brak something wont ahppen
<ogra> break even
<infinito> ogra: our pkg is not intrusive, just a perl app
<dholbach> ogra: not sure, i suggest we should just make sure we request those syncs after we talked about them
<dholbach> ogra: that page is not a reminder for elmo, but something we can organize ourselves with
<ogra> dholbach, i'd like to have one day where we just run down that list and ar done...
<dholbach> so we don't foget stuff
<bd-mud> Can someone please explain the " "GLU" only transitions list " on MOTUGLUTransitions ???
<bd-mud> dholbach: We can synch from Debian without elmo?
<infinito> i talked with elmo a few weeks ago and he told me exactly that, MOTUToSync is not enough
<ogra> dholbach, so if we had a fixed date to do that together with elmo that would be cool...
<dholbach> bd-mud: no.. he does it semi-automatically - but we can't expect him to visit that site every now and then
<ogra> infinito, nope, it isnt for elmo
<bd-mud> Oh but you can expect us to check unmet deps? ;-P
<dholbach> ogra: it's better to do it every now and then - because - as you heard, it puts other stuff on hold
<ogra> infinito, but its the page MOTU looks at and decides for syncs
<infinito> ogra: ok, i just thought that pkgs there won't get synces before breezy, if they will, im happy :)
<ogra> infinito, its a page in steady progress :)
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> what should I do with packages which are install-depending on other packages which are not in the archives anymore
<\sh> it's a mess
<bd-mud> This looks strange: , mesa-common-dev | xlibmesa-gl-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev | xlibmesa-glu-dev
<ivoks> funny
<bd-mud> \sh: Welcome to my world :-)
<bd-mud> Hello ivoks
<ivoks> synaptics is reverted
<ivoks> and it works good as never before
<ivoks> now it will be crapy again and we would all use psmouse driver :)
<\sh> bd-mud: hello to your world...but I'm thinking about removing those packages from archive
<\sh> anyways...taking a nap at least one hour...
<\sh> tomorrow I have to be back in my ex-house
<\sh> cu later guys
<infinito> ogra, bd-mud: thanks for the info and keep the good job!
<bd-mud> Later \sh
<bd-mud> infinito: I just break stuff :-)
<bd-mud> What do I do about packages build-deping on wxwin2.4-headers?
<pef> http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/MOTUGLUTransition/openmsx_0.5.2-4ubuntu-1.debdiff I don't understand why debdiff changes the last changelog entry like this :/
<ivoks> bd-mud: new nick :)
<bd-mud> Yeah, my name is mud lately :-)
<ivoks> bd-mud: now i feel like black sheep :)
<crimsun> bd-mud: wx2.4-headers
<bd-mud> crimsun: Thank you
<crimsun> it's more correct to have libwxgtk2.4-dev as the build-dep, since it depends on wx2.4-headers
<bd-mud> crimsun: OK, I will fix, thanks again
<pef> bd-mud: apt-get install -d wxwin2.4-headers will show you the way ;)
<bd-mud> Ahh -d, thanks pef
<pef> bd-mud: but certainly no the beautifulest way
<bd-mud> Damnit, ctsim can't find libXmu :-(
<dholbach> what about adding it to the build depends?
<bd-mud> It's there, just get "Can't find -lXmu"
* bd-mud still wonders if we have autotools problems
<dholbach> what do the build-depends say?
<bd-mud> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.0.0), fftw3-dev, libreadline4-dev, libgl1-mesa-dev | libgl-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu-dev, libwxgtk2.4-dev, ctn-dev, libpng12-dev, libglib1.2-dev, libgtk1.2-dev
<bd-mud> Build-Depends-Indep: debhelper (>= 4.0.0)
<dholbach> what about libxmu-dev?
<dholbach> that's what gives you Xmu goodness
<bd-mud> I'll try it, thx
<dholbach> de rien
<Nafallo> dholbach: just for curiosity, are you german or french? :-=
<Nafallo> :-)
<dholbach> Nafallo: german :)
<j^> what about changing the link on packages.ubuntu.com "Check for Bug Reports about.." to point to launchpad.net for packages in universe?
<dholbach> Nafallo: but i think it's the same as with seb - they tell him he was half-german :)
<Nafallo> dholbach: hehe, oki :-)
<Nafallo> dholbach: then you're half-french then ;-)
<Nafallo> dholbach: and the two of you makes one german and one french :-)
<dholbach> hehe
* Nafallo sees light
<pef> how longer does it take for a package announced in breezy-changes to be uploaded to the archive ?
<bddebian> pef: I think no more than an hour or so.  Although savant built last night and still doesn't show up for me.
<dholbach> wow ... you guys are REALLY doing the Universe dance
<dholbach> WOW
<dholbach> :)
<pef> bddebian: thank you !
<bddebian> dholbach: The Universe dance? :-)
<dholbach> bddebian: absolutely - you're cleaning it up
<dholbach> excellent!
<dholbach> so good to have you all around
<bddebian> Ah, thx
<pef> who will kill the latest GLTransition package ? :] 
<pef> have to go, bye !
<\sh_away> grmpf
<\sh_away> for amd64 the build define in g++/gcc is ARCH_X86_64?
<\sh_away> re btw ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: hi! just uploaded new upstream of gajim :-)
<bddebian> Wb \sh.  Nice nap? :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: and pinged carlos about adding it to rosetta ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: kewl
<\sh> Nafallo: rock :)
<slomo> \sh: and i'm using it now too :) on your server with the icq-t ;) do you know whether they work on the non-utf8 problems?
<\sh> slomo: it's the transports :(
<slomo> \sh: yes i know ;) do you know whether the transport people are working on it :)
<\sh> slomo: yes they're working on it :)
<Nafallo> \sh: if I lend you a whip, do you think you could make them work faster? ;-)
<slomo> \sh: wonderfull :) then only pyicq-t and gajim has to mature a bit more and everything would be perfect :)
<\sh> grmpf...ARCH_X86_64 is not correct for amd64
* bddebian trying tagcoll-1.3 from Debian
* bddebian needs an amd64 and ppc machines
<tseng> i said that too
<tseng> but i gave up
<bddebian> Why?
<tseng> because they arent cheap
<tseng> and i dont really need them for myself
<bddebian> If I get a couple, I'll be glad to give you an account.  Though my electric bill is already sky-high with the 9 machines I already have.
<\sh> come on...pegasos is not really expensive
<slomo> tseng: let's write a mail to pegasos to sponsor some machines for us ;)
<tseng> slomo: yes.
<\sh> I tried
<tseng> but i was more interested in amd64
<\sh> but they sponsor gentoo devs :(
<bddebian> lame-ass
<\sh> they send out a lot to them...
<\sh> the last round it was
<\sh> but i don't think ppc will stay actual when apple is switching completly
<slomo> \sh: don't forget cell which is some kind of ppc ;)
<tseng> cell isnt for pcs
<\sh> slomo: whatever cell is
<tseng> and running linux on consoles is for kids with nothing better to do
<tseng> \sh: 3-core ppc multimedia cpu for the new consoles like xbox
<slomo> tseng: i heard something different... afaik they will use it at least in servers but also planned workstations
<\sh> slomo: for what? windows won't run on it ;)
<slomo> \sh: no idea... for ubuntu maybe ;)
<Lathiat> i wouldnt mind a tri-core cpu :)
<Lathiat> with HT on each core :)
<Lathiat> mayeb two fo them :)
<Lathiat> err, maybe two of them :)
<Amaranth> the powerpc is now in an even smaller niche
<Amaranth> more units, but none of the users care what processor is in their console
<slomo> tseng: and afaik it's not multicore but somewhat more weird ;) one main cpu a bunch of processors similar to dsp
<Amaranth> the cell is a crippled ppc with 8 or so dsp-like units
<Amaranth> the ppc part is just there to drive the other units
<slomo> Amaranth: yes... that's what i meant ;)
<tseng> Lathiat: my main server is a quad xeon with ht
<Lathiat> tseng: mmm
<\sh> guys...what should we do with kwiki and chinput?
<Lathiat> you knjwo what i wreally want
<Lathiat> an 8 way dual core opteron, with 16GB of ram :)
<Amaranth> meh
<tseng> Lathiat: now.. my linux desktop is a p3
<\sh> oh forget chinput
* Amaranth wants something pentium-m based
<tseng> Lathiat: which is right now barely useable while recompressing a livecd
<tseng> Amaranth: yes
<Lathiat> sounds like kde applications... we dont need those :)
<\sh> but kwiki depends on libkwiki-perl which is not in the archives
<\sh> bddebian: u r good man :)
<bddebian> \sh: ?
<\sh> bddebian: the discussion with elmo was quite good :) stood your man :)
<bddebian> \sh: Yeah but knowing my luck something is going to break and I'm going to get an ass-kicking :-)
<\sh> bddebian: that's developer luck ,-)
<bddebian> Heh
<\sh> but you rely on your knowledge :)
<bddebian> Well that is even scarier ;-)
<\sh> lamont__: ping if packageX-i386 failed to compile..it's given automatically back to the buildds?
<lamont__> \sh: depends
<lamont__> on why it failed
<\sh> dependencies..but all other archs build..and libqt3-mt-dev is not wrong
<\sh> kxdocker
* ajmitch crawls out of bed
<\sh> ajmitch: good morning
<ivoks> ajmitch: 'morning
<ajmitch> I wasn't quite planning to sleep that long
<ivoks> are there plans to implement freenx?
<ivoks> if not, i could at least package client
<\sh> i wonder where do i and debian get libkwiki-perl
<ajmitch> ivoks: yes
<ivoks> ajmitch: is there url?
<ivoks> ajmitch: what about xen?
<\sh> hmm...who was working on ghc6?
<ajmitch> ivoks: probably not for breezy
<dholbach> \sh: sistpoty
<ajmitch> \sh: infinity uploaded, has to bootstrap
<\sh> ajmitch: today?
<ajmitch> no, this was at least a week ago
<ivoks> ajmitch: i know xen will not be implemented, but freenx could get to breezy? didn't we have freeze?
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch!
<ajmitch> bddebian: not got into trouble yet then? :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well I'm getting into new trouble with elmo instead :-)
<bddebian> And I caught shit for the Malone stuff but no one has said anything about the main thing :-)
<\sh> ajmitch: my fault...didn't check if it was main :(
<ajmitch> heh
<\sh> ok..todo: apt-cache showsrc first ,-)
<ajmitch> I see that I'm not needed now, with the number of uploads on breezy-changes today :)
<bddebian> \sh: Well I should have caught it and warned you. :-(
<\sh> ajmitch: fix gch6 ,-) it depends on libgmp3 and not on libgmp3c2
<ajmitch> \sh: I can't, remember
<Lathiat> yeh thats the whole massive list of packages involving haskell
<ajmitch> since I dont' have access to the buildd like infinity has
<\sh> i could but i didn't see it on the buildds
<\sh> i think infinity is sleeping...
<bddebian> Isn't ghc6 still broken?
<ajmitch> that's because he hasn't done the magic bootstrap bits yet
<ajmitch> which he has to do manually
<ivoks> anyone with 5 minutes spare time?
<bddebian> ivoks: I have time but probably no knowledge. :-)
<ivoks> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=543 - fixes bug, needs review and upload
<ivoks> bddebian: you don't have upload right :)
<\sh> damnit
<\sh> I need Mithrandir
<ivoks> \sh: hi :)
<\sh> hey ivoks
<\sh> ivoks: u can upload by yourself dude ,-)
<\sh> but I'm quite annoyed
<ivoks> \sh: i can't
<\sh> why not?
<ivoks> i don't have rights... my key isn't in keyring or whitelisted or whatever it should be
<\sh> ivoks: u are approved, aren't you?
<ivoks> approved MOTU, yes
<ivoks> but limited MOTU :)
<ivoks> LP has some problems with sign-only keys, so i have to wait till LP is fixed
<ivoks> then i'll would be able to upload
<\sh> grmpf
<ivoks> i just got email "There are some problems with your key."
<slomo> ivoks: when?
<ivoks> since then no info, notice, nothing... (that was in may/july)
<slomo> ah ok
<\sh> ivoks: speak up at tb...
<\sh> put it on the agenda :)
<ivoks> slomo: shall we?
<\sh> can someone test kwave on amd64? building? i just fixed a bug and the bug occured again...
<\sh> and Mithrandir is not available
<slomo> ivoks: hmm... let's do it... but you're a better english speaker so it's maybe the best you get it on the agenda and i help you :)
<ajmitch> ogra can do it :)
<ogra> what ?
<ajmitch>  \sh> can someone test kwave on amd64? building? i just fixed a bug and the bug occured again...
<ivoks> slomo: ok
<\sh> he will complain about kde stuff ,-)
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> but he'll live ;)
<ogra> \sh, depends how long the download of the build-deps via isdn takes...
<\sh> ogra: argl
<bddebian> heh
<ivoks> slomo: so, this is "let ivoks take the dirt" attitude :)
<ogra> yup
<bddebian> ivoks: Why should you be special? ;-)
<\sh> I'm lost actually
* ivoks never learnd english :)
<ivoks> learned
<slomo> ivoks: nope... i'll help you, don't worry :) it's just that i'm not that fast writing in english
<slomo> ivoks: what? hum... ok, then it doesn't matter who brings it on the agenda ;)
<ivoks> slomo: don't worry, i'll take care of it
<slomo> ivoks: sorry... i thought you were a native english speaker ;)
<ivoks> that's in half of hour?
<\sh> yep
<bddebian> What exaclty does given_back mean on the buildds?
<tseng> it means it was built again
<tseng> in the same revision
<ivoks> slomo: nope, in croatia croatian is native :)
<bddebian> tseng: Ah, oK, thx
<tseng> bddebian: it probably means that revision never built successfully anywhere due to some problem in another package
<tseng> bddebian: and will happily build now given a second chance
<bddebian> tseng: Coolio. It was only on ia64 anyhow
<slomo> ivoks: hum... ok :)
<bddebian> Any MOTU types looking at the transition pages?  Specifically GL/GLU?
<dholbach> bddebian: shall i have a look at the debdiffs?
<dholbach> bddebian: or are they perfectly alright?
<bddebian> dholbach: I always prefer mine be looked over since I suck.  But pef's are probably good.
<ivoks> see you at 20:00UTC
<dholbach> bddebian: MAN! the only way you suck is making yourself look bad :)  you rock SO hard
<dholbach> opensourcegraph -> openscenegraph ;)
<dholbach> but that wasnt yours
* ogra thinks bddebian doesnt suck in making himself look bad, actually he does it good enough to belive in it himself it seems :)
<ogra> bddebian, i hope you are on the agenda today ?
<bddebian> ogra: No, I'm hiding :-)
<ogra> boo
<ajmitch> haha
<dholbach> bddebian: would you PLEASE set yourself on the agenda :)
<dholbach> pretty please :)
<bddebian> dholbach: Did I get removed?
<\sh> bddebian: u will be approved...or I will throw away the upload rights.
<dholbach> bddebian: ah no
<bddebian> I scare myself too much :-)
<dholbach> i take care of those uploads
<ogra> why is comadreja still on MaintainerCandidates ?
<dholbach> now i take care of murphy, go out before the meeting
<ajmitch> no idea
<siretart> damn. I nearly forgot the meeting today..
<bddebian> Can someone look at the buildlog for regina-normal for me?  I can't make any sense out of it on this Windows machine. :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: ok
<ogra> bddebian, what has this to do with the platform youre on ?
<bddebian> ogra: Dunno, the output looks jacked wrapped or unwrapped.  It's very strange
<ajmitch> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<ajmitch> 774	libcppunit-dev(inst 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 1.10.2-4) kdelibs4-dev(inst 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu4 ! >= wanted 4:3.4.2-1) libboost-python-dev(inst 1.32.0+1.33.0-cvs20050727-1ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 1.33.0) libmpich1.0-dev(inst 1.2.5.3-5 ! >= wanted 1.2.7-1)
<ajmitch> so the build-deps need tweaked
<bddebian> Damnit.  How did it build locally OK then?
<ajmitch> luck
<bddebian> Heh
<ogra> same arch ?
<ajmitch> that was i386
<bddebian> All arches failed and I built it on i386
<bddebian> weird
<ogra> do you have debian sources in your pbuilder ?
<bddebian> See why I don't want MOTU :-)
<bddebian> ogra: Nope
<ajmitch> maybe you pulled in the build-deps from sid when you tested sid's regina-normal
<bddebian> ajmitch: How would I have done that?
<ajmitch> luck ;)
<bddebian> I just wget the .dsc and .gz files
<ajmitch> ah
<bddebian> Then dpkg-source -x
* ajmitch just does apt-get source in his sid chroot
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> bind mount is good for that
<Nafallo> \sh: can you figure out why the ppc and ia64 buildds do not want to install python-gnome2-extras?
<bddebian> Damn, elmo is gonna have my hide
<slomo> Nafallo: installable here on ppc ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: then go the the dc and try ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: dc?
<Nafallo> slomo: datacenter
<slomo> Nafallo: lol
<\sh> Nafallo: check the archives ,-)
<\sh> I'm fighting with kwave...
<ajmitch> bddebian: why would elmo kill you?
<Nafallo> \sh: done, nothing wrong what I can see :-P
<Nafallo> \sh: context btw ;-): http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/g/gajim/0.8.2-0ubuntu1/gajim_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_20050906-1927-powerpc-failed.gz
<bddebian> ajmitch: Because I have been asking for a ton of syncs and regina-normal has now failed. :-(
<\sh> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-gnome2-extras-dev: Depends: python-gnome2-extras (= 2.11.4-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<\sh> E: Broken packages
<Nafallo> and why not? :-)
<\sh> old package
<Nafallo> old?
<bddebian> Ack, I need a smoke before the meeting
<ajmitch> bddebian: that's no problem
<Nafallo> \sh: why do you say that? :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: or it's not build at all
<Nafallo> \sh: it's in the archive for all three arches.
<\sh> Nafallo: then ask lamont or infinity :)
<\sh> there must be a bug
<Nafallo> lamont: ping :-)
<lamont__> \sh: it either conflicts with something, or was waiting for the gnome-cycling to happen.
<lamont__> since python-gnome2-extras-dev is now installable by itself
<Nafallo> lamont: that means gajim needs give-back on ppc and ia64?
* lamont__ gives it back onemore time
<Nafallo> lamont: thanx ;-)
* \sh is too busy with kwave right now
<dholbach> coin is already uploaded
<Nafallo> \sh: k, thanx anyway :-)
<dholbach> coin2 too
<\sh> Nafallo: we need to get those upstream guys to ubuntu ;) they should use bazaar and LP :)=
<\sh> Nafallo: because of this http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/94-Thinking-about-the-future.html
<bddebian> ajmitch: What's no problem?
<ajmitch> bddebian: elmo won't hunt you down in your sleep just because the sync was botched
<bddebian> :-)
<\sh> bddebian: u r only responsible ;)
<\sh> to get it straight
<bddebian> :-(
<\sh> bddebian: what do u think I'm doing with kwave
<Nafallo> \sh: gajim is on LP already :-)
<\sh> last uploader == donkey kong ,-)
<\sh> Nafallo: yes...I saw it, registered as product..but we don't have any chances (the last time i checked) to resolv the bugs in the products bug tracker
<dholbach> bddebian: it seems that most of the uploads were already handled?
<Nafallo> \sh: true
<\sh> Nafallo: and thats not good
<bddebian> dholbach: Really?
<Nafallo> \sh: I fixed the branding bug without knowing about it, is that good? ;-)
<bddebian> dholbach: HOw about stellarium?
<dholbach> 3 package i checked were handled already
<\sh> Nafallo: branding bug? hey I was 1 week away ;)
<bddebian> I just had elmo sync from Debian today for a gcc4 fix, then it needs a GL/GLU transition
<Nafallo> \sh: there was a bug about having human as default theme ;-)
<Nafallo> \sh: I just thought that would be a nice idea before, and today when I wanted to translate it, I found that bug with status fixed ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: oh...didn't I fixed it in my last upload before i left?
<\sh> Nafallo: it was fixed before I uploaded the patch or something like this
<Nafallo> \sh: don't think so. I added patches/04* for it ;-)
<\sh> ah..i never uploaded ubuntu5 ,-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> \sh: we need bzr for this package dude! ;-)
<dholbach> bddebian: so i take care of yours - pef should check what is done
<ajmitch> bzr rocks :)
<\sh> Nafallo: 04_ubuntu_human_theme.patch it was in my patchwork dir ,-)
<Nafallo> haha
<bddebian> dholbach: OK.  I just know he was asking about one this morning.
<Nafallo> it's superceded ;-)
<\sh> yedah
* Nafallo jumps off meeting to read man bzr ;-)
<bddebian> Heh
<dholbach> bddebian: stellarium is up
<bddebian> dholbach: Rockin', thank you sir
<dholbach> bddebian: ctsim doesnt apply
<bddebian> :-(
<ajmitch> Lathiat: avahi ftbfs, needs given back due to broken chroot
<bddebian> dholbach: Fuzz, what?
<dholbach> bddebian: i apply it manually
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ah ok
<ajmitch> it was the old W: Couldn't stat source package list http://jackass.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<ajmitch> so no build-deps could install
<dholbach> bddebian: ctsim is up too
<bddebian> w00t, thanks again
<dholbach> and please tell pef to check his list - so people don't try to upload stuff that's done :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: it built fine on other archs
<Lathiat> ajmitch: cool
<Lathiat> good to hear
<Lathiat> havent reid it on ppc
<ajmitch> avahi_0.2-0ubuntu1_20050906-1643-powerpc-successful
* lamont__ plans to upload ghc6_6.4-4.1ubuntu1 (xorg changes) in an hour or 3
<ajmitch> lamont__: many thanks
<ajmitch> that'll get a large chunk of haskell packages buildable again
<lamont__> yeah
<lamont__> but I'm not going to give those back until after preview, just to keep the buildd's pretty open
<ajmitch> ok
<bddebian> lamont__: Would you mind checking on tagcoll for me?  I.E. is it hung up in a dep-wait or anything?
<lamont__> bddebian: it was d-w libtagcoll1-dev, which isn't in the archive (libtagcoll0-dev is...)
<lamont__> I kicked it on the off chance that it's a stale build-dep
<bddebian> libtagcoll1-dev is one of the binaries it produces
<lamont__> so it's not a separate source package any more?
<bddebian> Not in this version
<lamont__> nice
<slomo> oh... can someone add me to the "ubuntu development team" in LP? ;)
<ajmitch> slomo: no, none of us can
<slomo> ajmitch: oh ok
<slomo> who can?
<slomo> ah ignore me ;)
<bddebian> w00t, tagcoll, thanks lamont__
<ivoks> did we have talk about upload? i was off
<siretart> what is me launchpad id? siretart or not?
<slomo> siretart: look at your account details
<slomo> and change them ;) probably siretart-tauware now
<siretart> slomo: Name(Required): siretart
<siretart> slomo: I need to change that?
<siretart> :(
<slomo> no
<slomo> but you can ;)
<siretart> my bigger problem is, that i'm not ubuntite yet according to lp
<slomo> upload a signed CoC ;)
<siretart> ah, signature inactive? wtf?
<siretart> ah, perhaps because not in the ubuntu member team in lp yet
<ajmitch> Lathiat: welcome to MOTU :)
<Lathiat> thanks :)
<bddebian> Aye
<\sh> Lathiat & bddebian again: welcome to the team :) to the right side of life ;)
<bddebian> \sh: Heh, thx
<janimo> hmm do your ubuntu.com addresses work?I sent myself mailes 15 minutes ago and still didn't show up
<bddebian> I really do need to change my nick
<janimo> fw to gmail
<\sh> mine is working ;)
<janimo> btw welcome lathiat and bddebian :)
<ajmitch> janimo: works here
<bddebian> janimo: Thx
* siretart hugs the newcomers! cheers! :)
* ajmitch is going to switch his ubuntu uploads to ajmitch@ubuntu.com, debian to ajmitch@debian.org :)
<janimo> ajmitch, wanna send me one at jani@u.c ?thanks
<ajmitch> janimo: sent
<Lathiat> hrm do i get @ubuntu.com? ;)
<janimo> ajmitch, it arrived, thanks :)
<\sh> Lathiat: your launchpad-id + @ubuntu.com ,-)
<ajmitch> great
<janimo> it means it does not deliver self-addressed mail?funny
<\sh> Lathiat: when approved as member
<Lathiat> oh sweet
* siretart is not ubuntu member :(
<Lathiat> siretart: wah, your NOT?
<siretart> according to lp..
<bddebian> No?
<janimo> siretart how come you're still not a member?if you're a motu you should be
<siretart> well, technially of course, but I missed to apply to that team in lp
<ajmitch> siretart: so ask & get that sorted now
<dholbach> hey janimo
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev
<siretart> ajmitch: you think I should ask elmo or sabdfl now? - I better wait until after the meeting, no?
<ajmitch> ask now
<ajmitch> before they get onto my stuff
<ivoks> not now
<ivoks> other buiessnes :)
<ajmitch> hm
<siretart> too late ;)
<janimo> hey dholbach
<janimo> congrats for getting out of school :)
<janimo> with a good mark
<dholbach> thank you :)
<dholbach> i'm so happy
<janimo> dholbach, great now get some sleep for a few days :)
* Lathiat updates his procmailrc not to junk lathiat@ubuntu.com mails
<ivoks> slomo: !!!!
<crimsun> wait, we have @ubuntu.com e-mails now?
<ivoks> yup
<janimo> crimsun, yup members with valid lp accounts
<dholbach> good night everybody
<ogra> night dholbach
<crimsun> night, daniel, congrats!
<ajmitch> night dholbach
<dholbach> thank you, daniel :)
* ajmitch had better get to work ASAP :)
<bddebian> Gnight dholbach
<janimo> good night dholbach
<janimo> congrats ajmitch!
<ajmitch> thx
<slomo> gn8 dholbach :)
<mbreit> slomo: i don't think we will get our upload rights anytime soon :(
<ajmitch> mbreit: it will happen..
<Nafallo> baah, slomo has his personal uploader-monkey now :-P
<bddebian> Later gang.  Congrats Lathiat, ajmitch, et al
<slomo> Nafallo: sure... but you test everything before upload so i can't get to bed :P
<ajmitch> thanks bddebian, congrats & welcome to you
<bddebian> Thx man
<Nafallo> slomo: hehe ;-)
<Nafallo> slomo: ofcourse, you can't. you haven't got amd64 ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: u have amd64?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ;p
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I got home last night, had dinner, fell asleep for 10 hours :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: tut tut so slack i dont know ;p
<ajmitch> so not much time to review ipac-ng yet
<ajmitch> what I saw looked good, and you're MOTU now ;)
<\sh> I really need some new pair of eyes....
<Nafallo> \sh: have had all the time :-)
<\sh> anyone has a ravel account and want to check a piece of code?
<Nafallo> \sh: http://www.magicalforest.se/darkelf.shtml
<Nafallo> :-)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: well, if you count having a direct patch aginst the source instead of debian/patches
<Lathiat> ajmitch: well
<\sh> Nafallo: apt-get source kwave
<Lathiat> ajmitch: it didnt have an existing patches/
<Lathiat> ajmitch: seems messy to start screwing with all the debian control stuff..
<ajmitch> Lathiat: it is messy
<Lathiat> thats what i thougth anyway, would it be better to add one than to patch directly?
<janimo> good night all
<Nafallo> \sh: and then? :-)
<ajmitch> but it can help the debian maintainer
<\sh> Nafallo: cd kwave-0.7.3/libkwave/cputest
<\sh> .c
<ajmitch> depends on how much they'll hate you
<\sh> aeh
<\sh> Nafallo: cd kwave-0.7.3/libkwave/
<\sh> vi cputest.c
<\sh> and check the asm crap for amd64
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you re-synced with debian?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yes, needed to
<\sh> according to upstream and debian it should compile on amd64...but it doesn't work neither on the amd64 buildd nor ravel
<ajmitch> yeah, good
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I'd say put it in dpatch, as dpatch is fairly easy to integrate
<Lathiat> hm ok
<Lathiat> i'll look at that later
<ajmitch> Lathiat: or ask the debian maintainer first?
* ajmitch _really_ has to run off to work now
<Lathiat> perhaps
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> bye :)
<ajmitch> bbiab :)
<Lathiat> only 5:46 here
<Lathiat> just avoid uni today i think
<Lathiat> altho dont thnk my aunty and nana will be too impressed i avoided the last 2 days as well :)
<Nafallo> \sh: I'll give it to my pbuilder. I don't know asm, but I'll be happy to make changes you want me to do ;-).
<ivoks> bye!
<\sh> Nafallo: well me neither...but there is a #if defined(__x86_64__) inside cputest.c and there the error occures ... and I'm really lost...
<\sh> ia64 works, ppc works, i386 works, but not amd64
<Nafallo> \sh: hmm, all those mentioned tries to use %0\n\t
<\sh> yes...just like in the 32bit asm section
<Nafallo> \sh: why *q in amd64?
<Nafallo> ah, 64-bit
<\sh> hmmm..there is another approach to fix it...let me see
<\sh> ok...one last cigarette and last build try and then -> bed...todays morning at least I have to go to my office and after this I have to go back to my little one
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-04
<Hobbsee> hey all
<geser> hello
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey phanatic, geser
<geser> what's the best way to ask for an ACK for a sync request?
* somerville32 is back.
<geser> somerville32: does bug 58493 still exists with dapper-updates for universe?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58493 in Ubuntu "Broken Package: totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58493
<somerville32> Geser: I just got home so I dunno <g>
<somerville32> I'll have to take a look
<geser> ok, no hurry
<neutrinomass> when a package has an icon in /usr/share/foobar/blah/icon.png and we also want the icon in /usr/share/applications, is duplication or a symlink preferred? Is there a specific way the symlink should be created ?
<zakame> hi all! :D
<zakame> neutrinomass: hmm dh_link? dh_installsomething could do too :D
<neutrinomass> ahh, dh_link sounds good :)
<sladen> neutrinomass: I don't know of any reason not to do a symlink
<neutrinomass> OK. Just double checking, given that I've got close to zero packaging experience ....
<neutrinomass> I thought I had heard something about avoiding symlinks, but it was probably in a different context (heh, or I'm imagining things :-) )
<zakame> for some stuff, yes; iirc elisp packages for example
<sladen> neutrinomass: do it, and see if anyone complains :)
<neutrinomass> Ok, although I don't think anybody will object (it's a menu icon for an obscure package nobody even uses ;) )
<Cogito_ergo_sum> hi good night
* Cogito_ergo_sum ha vuelto ( Ausente 51 mins 5 secs )
<Cogito_ergo_sum> buenas noches... algun mentor que sea de habla hispana?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<welshbyte> hey bddebian
<LaserJock> Cogito_ergo_sum: hablas ingls?
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<linlin> Hello
<linlin> I'm wondering if someone would possibly build a program that is complatible for ubuntu and add it to the repos since I cant not appear to get it to work on my own.
<linlin> Its for my friend in college, and we would both appreciate it alot if someone could help us out
<linlin> The program is IDEFisk, an IAX softphone
<linlin> for VoIP
<linlin> I think it would make a good addition to the repos as well.
<Hobbsee> hey all
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
* imbrandon just realized linux will be 15 years old in a few days 
<welshbyte> cool
<welshbyte> i'll be 24 in a few days :)
<grexk> lol
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: It already turned 15 about 5 - 6 days ago actually
<imbrandon> nope the 17th is when he uploaded 0.1
<imbrandon> the first time
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, the article I read the other day posted by Linus said that on the day I read it was Linux's 15th b-day
<Hawkwind> I forget where I read it now, but it was an article by Linus himself
<imbrandon> http://www.linux-aktivaattori.fi/projects/15_year_linux_birthday/   <-- finland celebrations
<imbrandon> bbiab
<Hawkwind> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2006/08/linux-15th-anniversary.html
<Hawkwind> August 25th, 1991 according to that
<welshbyte> let's just celebrate for a whole month to make sure :)
<Hawkwind> Hah, good idea
<imbrandon> ;)
<welshbyte> g'night guys
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: ahh yea i just looked, thats when he was asking what poeple would have liked to see in it on the newsgroup but he never uploaded it to the public till the 17th of sept
<imbrandon> anyhow its all gravy ;)
<Kagou> hi
<Kagou> raphink: around ?
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, so it's right, you upload in REVU now ?
<Kagou> Sp4rKy: yes i can do uploads on revu. But for the moment i can't login on revu.tauware.de so i'm searching for an admin :)
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, why do you want login on revu ?
<Sp4rKy> for upload you just have to be a member on universe contributors
<Sp4rKy> only MOTU really have an account on REVU :)
<Hobbsee> MOTU isnt the same as universe contributers
<Sp4rKy> an i think you're not one of them actually :)
<Kagou> Sp4rKy: i can't open some files
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, you're an universe contributers, so you just (d)put your files on REVU
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, yes
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, but you can't run build process
<Hobbsee> Kagou: the source.changes?  it's a permissions thing
<Kagou> i believe that if i login i can put comments on uploads no ?!
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, only motu have an account and can start a build/check process on packages
<Fujitsu> Kagou, yes.
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, but you can be login _ONLY_ if you're a MOTU
<Kagou> Sp4rKy: are you sure ?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Kagou> sr et certain ?!
<Sp4rKy> Hobbsee, right, i don't see wrong things ? :)
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, yes
<Kagou> ok :)
<Hobbsee> Sp4rKy: define your "MOTU" - are you meaning the people who can upload straight to the archives, or the people in universe contributors?
<Sp4rKy> hobsee motu can upload on universe AND check the packages of other universe contributors and then upload to universe if packages seems good
<Sp4rKy> and comment packages if not :)
<Sp4rKy> Kagou, Hobbsee gloubigoulga, Toadstool are MOTU's
<raphink> Sp4rKy: anybody can login to REVU
<Sp4rKy> me, mr_pouit, you ... are only universe contributors
<Hobbsee> Sp4rKy: actually, anyone can check.  you guys dont get the button to advocate an upload
<raphink> as soon as they have uploaded one package
<Sp4rKy> really ?
<raphink> only MOTUs can login in ssh to the machine though
<raphink> if they are given an account
<raphink> but login in the web-based REVU system is for all uploaders
<Hobbsee> raphink: hehe.  i was wondering, after i read that first line :P
<raphink> and yes Kagou, login allows you to comment on your own uploads only
<Kagou> raphink: as described on wiki pages
<Kagou> raphink: ok
<raphink> yes Kagou
<Hobbsee> oh does it?
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay
<raphink> now what's your problem Kagou?
<Sp4rKy> oups, i didn't know that
<raphink> yes, Hobbsee, unless you are marked as a reviewer
<Sp4rKy> but what account need i use for revu so ?
<raphink> or, even, an admin
<Kagou> raphink: recover password is crashed so i'm searching for an admin to create a password for me ?!
<Hobbsee> raphink: ahh...
<raphink> what's your email-add?
<Sp4rKy> is it the lp account ?
<raphink> Sp4rKy: not yet
<Kagou> raphink: vetsel.patrice@wanadoo.fr
<Sp4rKy> raphink, so how can i create an acount on revu ?
<raphink> Sp4rKy: upload a package
<Sp4rKy> raphink, i ahve already upload a few packages
<raphink> and what's your GPG key Kagou?
<raphink> Sp4rKy: then  you already have an account
<Sp4rKy> raphink, but what's this account ?
<Kagou> raphink: https://launchpad.net/people/vetsel-patrice
<luckyone> hey gang
<raphink> Sp4rKy: read on wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<Sp4rKy> i've no text under "Now paste the text below, and enter EOT<return>"
<Sp4rKy> :/
<Sp4rKy> i have to go
<Sp4rKy> i'll check this later
<Kagou> Sp4rKy: it's the problem since some days
<Sp4rKy> thx all
<Sp4rKy> ok
<dholbach> good morning
<Kagou> hi dholbach
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey Kagou, hey Hobbsee
<Mithrandir> good morning, Daniel
<dholbach> hellas Tollef! :-)
<ivoks> hi all :)
<Hobbsee> hey ivoks
<mick_home> well i see tht i have some reading to do from looking at the topic :)
<mick_home> i just wanted to know if becoming an ubuntu dev is as insain as becoming a dd
<lifeless> mick_home: a core dev - moreso if anything. Less time, more effort - you have to do shit.
<lifeless> mick_home: becoming a MOTU is much saner than becoming a DD
<mick_home> :)
<lifeless> you can read about all this via the wiki
<slomo> mick_home: it's harder and a bit annoying... and probably more time-consuming ;)
<lifeless> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mick_home> i'm reading
<Boll> What's the most sensible approach for existing DD's to help out with maintaining the ubuntu-incarnations of their packages?
<Boll> That info isn't immediately available on the wiki I think.
<lucas> Boll: if your package has diverged in ubuntu, the best thing to do is to ping the last developer who touched your package
<lucas> if it hasn't, and you just want it to be synced from Debian, just ask here
<imbrandon> or if you want to actively maintain both you can also apply for MOTU ( it wouldent be much work if your a DD )
<imbrandon> as you know most of the ropes etc
<Boll> What I really want is to be notified of bugs/divergences in ubuntu and fix it in Debian uploads.
<lifeless> Boll: so we try to run with little-delta againt debian
<Boll> If at all possible.
<lifeless> Boll: I think you can set yourself as the bug contact on the package in malone
<lifeless> Boll: then you'll be notified of all bugs, dunno about uploads - but filing a bug on soyuz is a good way to get that done [eventually] 
<imbrandon> Boll: yea set your self as a bug contact and you can put a watch on the dir at patches.u.c
<lifeless> (all bugs are sent to ubuntu-bugs automatically. They are additionally copied to the bug-contact for the package in the distro.
<Boll> Uhm, where to set myself as the bug contact :)
<Mithrandir> Boll: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianCollaboration is probably a useful starting point.
<Tonio__> hello
<imbrandon> d-lined ?
<Boll> Mithrandir: I will definitely check that out
<imbrandon> Boll: and if you notice one MOTU moreso than others uploads your packages more then you might poke them also to politely mail you ;)
<imbrandon> that wont work for all packages but some have not "maintainers" but people that regularly upload them
<Boll> imbrandon: I cant seem to figure out where to go to set myself as the bug contact
<imbrandon> ok give me a package example and i'll walkyou through one
<imbrandon> Boll: ^^
<Boll> pan
<Boll> That would seem to be the one most likely to be useful in ubuntu
<imbrandon> ok goto https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pan
<imbrandon> and then see the "bugmail settings" in the very top left
<Boll> yup.
<imbrandon> click that and add yourself
<Boll> doing that.
<imbrandon> and also for any other packages/groups you want
<imbrandon> then you'll get copies of any bug reports ( with links ) in your email as they come in
<Boll> Perfect.
<imbrandon> also you can
<imbrandon> ....
<Boll> yes?
<imbrandon> keep an eye on http://patches.ubuntu.com/p/pan/
<imbrandon> or use like "websec"
<imbrandon> to watch it
<imbrandon> thats will have any patches that are applied to that package that arent in debian
<imbrandon> s/thats/that
<Boll> Ok.
<imbrandon> standard pool layout for other packages
<Boll> yup.
<imbrandon> .oO ( hrm might not be a bad idea to brew up a script that can be run on cron to watch the patches.u.c )
<imbrandon> maybe some other time ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<Boll> How is ubuntu-specific stuff handled. Eg. http://patches.ubuntu.com/p/pan/pan_0.14.2.91-5ubuntu1.patch contains lines like X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<Boll> That probably doesn't belong in a Debian package :)
<Boll> So I should do parallel maintainance of ubuntu patches?
<imbrandon> you pick and choose what you want to put back in debian , then the next type its time to sync from debian "we" ( said witha grain of salt , e.g. a MOTU ) will compaire and drop our patch and only apply whats nessesary that you havent adopted upstream
<imbrandon> some packages will always have deltas , ok take for example ......
<imbrandon> i maintain "apt-mirror" in both debian and ubuntu
<imbrandon> i do all my changes ( as far as code etc ) to the debian package
<imbrandon> upload it to unstable , then
<imbrandon> i sync it to ubuntu and apply the one delta that will always be there ( becosue the config is debian / ubuntu spcific )
<imbrandon> so best case senerio in that package there is only one delta, but best case overall there are 0
<imbrandon> for something like kbfx ( another i watch )
<imbrandon> its just streight syncd from unstable
<imbrandon> becouse we dont need any changes that upstream / debian hasent taken
<imbrandon> that make sense or am i rambling ?
<imbrandon> heh
<Boll> That makes perfect sense.
<imbrandon> ;) brb mt dew run to the fridge
<Boll> So, if I want to help out by maintaining/applying any necessary ubuntu-specific patches to the debian edition of the packages I maintain, I go through the MOTU stuff linked in the topic?
<imbrandon> well depends on what you mean, ok if i understand you correct your already a DD and have a package in mind say pan ( just to make this easy )
<imbrandon> then
<imbrandon> the best case would be for you to actively maintain it in debian ( and watch for patches.u.c ) and apply those to the debian package if they apply and arent ubuntu specific
<imbrandon> then if you also wish to doso you are more than welcom to apply for MOTU status and get direct upload to
<imbrandon> ubuntu and maintain it there also
<Fujitsu> And a DD should have no trouble achieving MOTUship :)
<Boll> That's exactly what I would like to do.
<imbrandon> applying only what is specificly needed for ubuntu
<imbrandon> or just syncing from unstable if no changes are needed
<imbrandon> well tbh if you are a DD its just learing the "ubuntu way" and that is simple
<Boll> I will take a stab at reading the MOTU documentation tonight
<imbrandon> then applying to the TB
<imbrandon> you shouldent have any problems
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't the CC be dealt with first, for membership?
<imbrandon> and feel free to ask , if someone is alive in here we'll help out any way we can
<Boll> Yeah. Your help, and the overall attitude in here is much appreciated.
<imbrandon> true you will probably have to become a member first then a MOTU but its all formaities , you sign the CoC on LP and goto a CC meeting to become a member
<sistpoty> hi folks
<imbrandon> heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> h imbrandon
<siretart> moin sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<sistpoty> :)
<Boll> imbrandon: you might wanna expand those acronyms, given that I am a complete ubuntuy n00b.
<Boll> -y
<Fujitsu> Boll, Code of Conduct, Launchpad, Community Council.
<imbrandon> heh ok CoC Code of Conduct , LP Launchpad
<Boll> Thanks :)
<imbrandon> CC Community Counctil , TB Tech Board
<imbrandon> sounds scary but MOTU is easier IMHO than DD
<imbrandon> ;)
<siretart> DD Debian Developer
<imbrandon> siretart: hehe yea he IS a DD so i figured he knew that one ;)
<mick_home> that part he gets ;)
<Boll> I will give it a try tonight. For now I should probably get back to hacking on .NET/C#
<siretart> becoming a DD takes a lot more time and energy than becoming a MOTU
<siretart> oh. :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Boll> imbrandon: thanks for your help.
* imbrandon pats siretart on the head
<imbrandon> Boll: np , stop in anytime and/or idle ;)
<imbrandon> siretart: we were going over what it would take to go from DD ( he is now ) to a MOTU
<imbrandon> ;)
<siretart> oh. I assume its quite easy, since contributions to debian are credited by the CC for ubuntu membership
<imbrandon> yup yup
<imbrandon> its realy all just formality stuff and learing the diffrences in the "ubuntu way"
<imbrandon> even though there isnt many
<siretart> the TB then checks if the candidate is able to teamwork with the other motus, which is verified by some other advocates on irc, usually
* sistpoty needs to go to work
<sistpoty> cya
<heno> Hello
<heno> Anyone have time to look at https://launchpad.net/people/onboard/+branch/onboard/main today?
<heno> also in REVU at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2993
<tortoise_> heno: I've corrected those packages on revu but it wont let me upload them.
<tortoise_> I need an admin to try and fix it
<heno> tortoise_: do you have a login there (I can't even see where to register)
<heno> siretart: are you able to help tortoise_ upload his updated package (to REVU)?
<tortoise_> heno: Got to ask an admin.  The login just lets you comment on packages though.
<Fade> how do I find which patches were made against linux-image-2.6.17.6-powerpc shipped in the current knot2?
<siretart> heno: /me looks
<tortoise_> siretart: thanks
<slomo> fabo: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.17
<Fade> slomo -- thx
<Fade> incidentally, i think the initrd is bad. vfs can't mount root on reiserfs on my powerbook. :)
<siretart> tortoise_: are you having problems uploading it to revu or doesn't your upload show up in revu?
<tortoise_> I have two problems. I have upload a package with the same name I get an ftp error. if I bump the version number it doesn't show up.
<siretart> ah. I see
<siretart> syncing keyring now and trying to manually process lost uploads
<tortoise_> siretart: any joy?
<siretart> tortoise_: hang on, still processing
* ajmitch thought he'd cleared a few of the stale uploads & resynced the keyring just yesterday
<ajmitch> siretart: what's the current issue with the lostpw.py? just things in the wrong place?
<Mithrandir> ajmitch: have you forgotten to push stuff to the networkauth repo?
<ajmitch> Mithrandir: things are at revno 86 there, right?
<siretart> ajmitch: some scripts seem to have gotten lost during the svn->bzr conversion
<siretart> ajmitch: I'm currently moving, so my time is quite limited
<ajmitch> ok
<Mithrandir> ajmitch: I don't remember, I just remember the last commit being end of july or thereabouts.
<ajmitch> fixed most of the bugs that showed up since then, which have stopped me from uploading - there have been a couple of delays along the way
<ajmitch> not nearly as good as I'd hoped it to be, but I'll keep at it
<siretart> tortoise_: ok, queue cleared, feel free to reupload
<tortoise_> siretart: thanks
<geser> could a motu please review the fix for bug 58564?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58564 in php4-yaz "php4-yaz won't install (broken dependency)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58564
<geser> I try to get it included in dapper-updates
<tortoise_> siretart: No luck still not working :(
<tortoise_> uploads fine but revu doesn't show the change
<siretart> tortoise_: what package did you upload?
<siretart> don't tell me virkey
<siretart> virtkey
<tortoise_> yep
<siretart> virtkey_0.41_i386.changes
<tortoise_> yep
<siretart> don't upload binaries, as we cannot review them
<tortoise_> Uploading via ftp virtkey_0.41.dsc: done.
<tortoise_> Uploading via ftp virtkey_0.41.orig.tar.gz: done.
<tortoise_> Uploading via ftp virtkey_0.41.diff.gz: done.
<siretart> the processor only reacts to *_source.changes files. there is no point in uploading anything else as it keeps blocking further uploads
<ajmitch> that reminds me that I have to write that queue cleaner
* ajmitch gets hacking
<siretart> tortoise_: you did that on a _i386.changes file. don't do that. use '-S -sa' on debuild/dpkg-buildpackage
<siretart> ajmitch: just do it in a local branch, we can merge it in the production branch
<tortoise_> oh ok, I was just using -sa.  apologies
<siretart> no problem
<siretart> it happens from time to time
<tortoise_> siretart: Is it ready for me to try again or will that screw things further?
<siretart> tortoise_: I cleaned, feel free to upload
<ajmitch> siretart: ignore the f-spot binary upload, I'm just testing out a script :)
<siretart> ajmitch: no problem :)
<lucas> ajmitch: note that your cdbs upload is not compliant with the new "log entries for merged packages" I've been pushing
<slomo> lucas: is my avahi and mono upload from yesterday fine? ;)
<lucas> didn't read it, sorry :)
<tortoise_> Could anyone take a peak at my packages onboard and virtkey?
<ajmitch> lucas: gee thanks
<grandmax> bonjour
<grandmax> j'ai un problme, quelqu'un saurait m'aider ? je ne sais pas quoi faire d'un fichier bin pour installer un jeu sur ubuntu ( planeshift )
<lucas> grandmax: use #ubuntu (english) or #ubuntu-fr (french) for this
<grandmax> oops sorry
<grandmax> so i go on french one :)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<zul> hey crazy person
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee uses her axe liberally on zul 
<zul> heh
<geser> what's the best way to ask for an ACK for a sync request?
<geser> ask here? do something else?
<Hobbsee> geser: ask here, or subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<geser> I've subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the both sync requests waiting for an ACK
* Hobbsee nods
* Hobbsee should look at them.
<geser> could a motu please review the fix for bug 58564 to get it included in dapper-updates?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58564 in php4-yaz "php4-yaz won't install (broken dependency)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58564
<Hobbsee> geser: you'll have to talk to the archive admins for that
<geser> I asked in #ubuntu-devel an pitti created an dapper task for it
<geser> and told me I should look here for a review
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee checks ussp-push
<Hobbsee> geser: i just ack'd the other two listed as unconfirmed, subscribed to ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  i wouldnt be confident to confirm the yaz one though, not knowing enough
<Hobbsee> hey ogra
<ogra> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ogra: likes reviewing things though :P
<ogra> suure
<ogra> heh
<ogra> after feature freeze :P
<Hobbsee> ogra: :P
<Hobbsee> ogra: how are the features going?
<Hobbsee> yay.  nothing listed as requiring sponsoring on that list now.
* ogra just works on ltsl session and language selection ... should be done today or tomorrow
<ogra> *ltsp
<ogra> i heard you lost a national hero today :/
<kelmo> to a sting ray no less . . .
<kelmo> that guy was awesome
<Hobbsee> ogra: indeed.
<geser> Hobbsee: thanks for the ACKs
<geser> Hobbsee: have you a suggestion who should I ask about the review for php4-yaz?
<Hobbsee> geser: not a problem
<Hobbsee> geser: not really.  someone around here should do it
<crimsun> geser: for dapper-updates?
<geser> yes, for dapper-updates
<geser> dapper and edgy had the same problem
<geser> for edgy you already sponsored a package
<crimsun> if you have a debdiff, e-mail mdz about it
<geser> a debdiff is already attached to the bug
<seaLne> any revu admin feel like comenting on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3028 to say k3b 0.12.17 is already in the archive, and archiving k3b on revu?
<tortoise_> Could anyone take a peak at my packages onboard and virtkey?
<dholbach> good night
<dholbach> tortoise_: I did and sent you a mail.
<dholbach> tortoise_: (you and henrik)
<ryanakca> why am I getting these errors http://pastebin.ca/160826 ?
<ryanakca> hey dholbach
<tortoise_> thanks dholbach
<tortoise_> mail hasnt come through yet
<dholbach> tortoise_: (I suppose you're Chris Jones, aren't you)?
<tortoise_> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> I sent to the address in debian/changelog
<dholbach> have a nice evening - see you tomorrow
<ivoks> http://www.tortall.net/mu/wiki/Cankiri - someone should package this for revu, if interested
<phanatic> good evening
<ryanakca> why am I getting these errors http://pastebin.ca/160826 when running cdbs-edit-patch 01-no-ferny-klogo.patch  ?
<welshbyte> good evening
<phanatic> evening welshbyte
<welshbyte> ello phanatic
<Whoopie> LaserJock: did you hear anything related to the dapper-backports issue we discussed some days ago?
<LaserJock> no
<|-|ank> yes?
<ryanakca> why am I getting these errors http://pastebin.ca/160826 when running cdbs-edit-patch 01-no-ferny-klogo.patch  ?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-05
<bluefoxicy> was gtuxnes ever in universe
<bluefoxicy>           perror (__FUNCTION__ ": malloc");
<bluefoxicy> emu.c:893: error: expected ) before string constant
<bluefoxicy> perror () __FUNCTION ": malloc"; // ? wtf no
<welshbyte> hi Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hi welshbyte.
<welshbyte> what's the difference between the light green and dark green rows in the merge list?
<Fujitsu> Dark green is less important, I think.
<Fujitsu> And red is critical priority, I think.
<welshbyte> ah ok
<phanatic> any MOTUs around by chance?
<phanatic> new upstream version of olive packaged and uploaded: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3033
<phanatic> i'd be happy if someone could upload it for me
<LaserJock> phanatic: are you upstream for that?
<ajmitch> phanatic: bzr-gtk merged in yet?
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<phanatic> LaserJock: yes, i am
<phanatic> ajmitch: not yet
<phanatic> ajmitch: but the two projects will be merged soon probably
<LaserJock> phanatic: cool, I just read about olive on the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<phanatic> LaserJock: i was a bit surprised when i read that :)
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock
<LaserJock> phanatic: good surprised or bad surprised?
<LaserJock> :-)
<phanatic> LaserJock: good of course :) i didn't expect olive to appear in uwn
<Fade> eurgh. I have a segfault in xemacs. :P
<Fade> actually, one in emacs, too.
<Fade> that puts a crimp in my style. ;)
<LaserJock> Fade: on edgy?
<Fade> yeah
<Fade> I filed a bug on it today, but it's still untriaged.
<phanatic> LaserJock: could you have a look at the olive package?
<Fade> powerpc machine.
<Fade> 58856@bugs.launchpad.net
<Fujitsu> Fade, > 7000 bugs remain Untriaged :(
<LaserJock> phanatic: well, I'm actually in the middle of something
<phanatic> LaserJock: okay, just do that :)
<Fade> yeah.. xemacs is serious, though. :) it isn't like it's somebody's GL biff.
* Fade chuckles
<LaserJock> Fade: well, I lot my network on my edgy machine, I'd take a broken xemacs anyday
<LaserJock> s/lot/lost/
<Fade> I actually think the package just needs to be relinked. it's a mismatched symbol in one of the fontlibs.
<Fade> LaserJock: I'm sorry to hear that.
<Fade> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xemacs21/+bug/58856
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58856 in xemacs21 "xemacs segfaults on edgy powerpc system" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<Fujitsu> Fade, try to rebuild it using apt, and see if it fixes it.
<LaserJock> Fade: you could see if rebuilding the source package helped
* ajmitch only lost f-spot, which is rather critical
<LaserJock> heh
<Fade> I'm actually in the middle of the build.
<Fujitsu> Oh yes, absolutely critical.
<Fujitsu> Good, Fade :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it is!
<LaserJock> I've never even install f-spot
<Fujitsu> Silly mono. Bloated thing it is.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Fade> gack. mono makes me tired.
<Fade> :D
<LaserJock> ajmitch: not on edgy, no
<Fujitsu> Mono makes me vomit.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: go sit in the corner
* Fujitsu sits in the corner and merges.
<LaserJock> good boy ;-)
<Fade> edgy lives up to its name.
<Fujitsu> Yah.
<Fade> I thought sid was a rough ride.
* Fade chuckles
<LaserJock> sid? hahaha
<Fujitsu> Pfft. Sid's STABLE! (even though it's unstable)
<Fujitsu> I like living on the edge, even though things regularly break >_<
<Fade> sid is stable. :)
<LaserJock> well, sid is pretty incremental
<LaserJock> which I think turns into a fair amount of stability
<Fujitsu> And Edgy is detrimental :P
<LaserJock> well, edgy is just fast development
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fade> I followed my toolchain out here.
<Fujitsu> 2 days until FeatureFreeze... Yay.
<Fade> I like the improvements in the kde shipped in knot2.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: uggg, don't remind me
<Fujitsu> At least there's 23 days to handle the 200 universe merges.
<Fade> although the kernel for powerpc in edgy is a disaster. initrd is busted.
* Fujitsu thinks that using Python for this task was a Bad Idea(tm).
<Fujitsu>     self.data_split = struct.unpack('<3sbbHHHBHBBH7B4B4BB7BHBHHHHHHHHH4B4BbbhQlbHbBHHBBH', data)
<LaserJock> Fade: ppc, who uses that? ;-)
<Fade> I spend most days imersed in Python.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, haha.
<Fujitsu> Fade, as do I. But this is just over the top >_<
<Fade> LaserJock -- people with a strong sense of engineering aesthetics. :)
<Fade> what are you using it for?
<LaserJock> well, I even bought an iMac (or rather my boss did) and I couldn't even get a ppc ;-)
<Fade> I like the ppc architecture. the core is actually quite beautiful.
<Fade> plus, powerbooks have been very solid for me. they hold  up well to extended road use.
<LaserJock> I've only experienced one mac which is this Intel iMac my boss got
<Fade> I haven't wanted a computer that looked like voltron since I was about ten. :)
<LaserJock> heh
<Fade> I hate the intel x86 stuff.. although the amd stuff has the alpha memory architecture and is indeed quite slick.
<Fade> we just bought five hundred amd bladeservers at werk.
<LaserJock> hmm, does Kubuntu ship with beagle?
<Fade> fast fast
<Fade> 8D
<LaserJock> yikes
<LaserJock> I'd  be happy if I got anything above a 3.0GHz P4
<LaserJock> I've got a 1.3GHz P4 and an overclocked AMD 1800+ for dev work
<LaserJock> :/
<Fade> we just build an eight core opteron node to act as an arbitration machine for those blade servers. the amd stuff scales pretty well.
<Fade> we haven't bought any intel for over 18 months.
<LaserJock> interesting
<LaserJock> we have a couple computational clusters in my dept.
<LaserJock> 15-20 nodes
<LaserJock> not very big I suppose
<Fade> these are all systems that are heavily memory bound.
<Fade> for those types of load, opteron kicks all kinds of ass.
<Fade> I wish they had maintained the alpha roadmap. alpha would have been several orders of magnitude faster than opteron at these kinds of loads by now.
<Fade> ah well. if wishes were horses. :)
<Fade> I sekretly still pine for a modern lispmachine.
<Fade> well, that's me. nite folks
<Fade> <detached>
<zul> hey
<LaserJock> hi zul
<zul> hey LaserJock how is it going?
<LaserJock> it's going
<grexk> hi zul
<zul> hi grexk
<imbrandon> heya zul , LaserJock and *
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon
<grexk> zul: I've been able to rebuild the packages but I can't create guest domain:(
<zul> do you have xen-tools installed?
<zul> hey imbrandon how goes it?
<grexk> yes, I also rebuild the edgy version
<imbrandon> zul: good, i've found the goodness of bip ;)
<imbrandon> been playing with it all afternoon
<zul> bip?
<zul> grexk, not sure whats wrong then
<imbrandon> and irc {bouncer,proxie}
<imbrandon> s/and/an
<grexk> zul: brb
<imbrandon> like all the goodness of irssi + screen but with a graphicla clients ;)
<imbrandon> zul:  its sits on my server and connects to irc for me and all my channells and then i connect to it with the cleint of my choice and dissconnect etc, all with the backlog kept when clients are "jumped"
<zul> cool..
<zul> so...uh when are we going to have debburn in universe ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<grexk> zul: http://pastebin.ca/161075
<grexk> zul: Right now I tried to install the upstream binary and it works well.
<zul> which version is this?
<grexk> xen-3.0.2-2-install
<zul> you might want to try the newer version that i uploaded yesterday
<grexk> waaa
<grexk> ok, I'll try to rebuild again
<zul> besides there could be issues with udev and xen and dapper just might want to try with edgy
<zul> but basically you are on on your own with dapper
<imbrandon> ello MOTU's
<welshbyte> hey imbrandon
<welshbyte> oops, i'm not a MOTU :)
<imbrandon> heh s/MOTU's/MOTU's and Hopefulls ;)
<zakame> hi all! :D
<zakame> what's up in the universe?
<crimsun> bug count.
<imbrandon> ugh yet nother uvf , instead of a 1.4.2 patchset they are calling it 1.4.3
<imbrandon> well i guess thats ok, but still
<imbrandon> heya crimsun and zakame
<crimsun> is it easily backported to Ubuntu's 1.4.2 current source package?
<crimsun> um, crackful word order there. "...Ubuntu's current 1.4.2 source package", rather.
<imbrandon> crimsun, yea thats whay i'll probably do
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> what*
<crimsun> yeah, probably saner than requesting another UVFe
<zakame> yo crimsun and imbrandon
<crimsun> 'lo Zak, Brandon :)
<imbrandon> tar -jxvf amarok-1.4.3.tar.bz2
<imbrandon> grr
* welshbyte ponders writing his intro for the CC meeting
<hub> who is thelinux@free.fr?
<crimsun> Frederic Lietart <thelinux@free.fr>
<hub> nick on IRC?
<crimsun> no idea about irc nick [yet] 
<hub> ok
<welshbyte> thelinuxfr
<hub> ah
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/people/thelinux
<Fujitsu> I should probably write an intro too....
<crimsun> intros are probably best pasted during the meeting
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<crimsun> I'd use the wiki page to outline your plans as a MOTU [and eventual core-dev] 
<imbrandon> yea a good 2 or 3 sentances with a wiki link
<crimsun> (i.e., instead of placing an intro on your wiki page, just place your MOTU plans at the top of your wiki page)
<crimsun> TB members already have a fairly nice overview of package contributions via LP's Packages link
<Fujitsu> What do you mean by plans?
<imbrandon> are you going for MOTU or Membership ?
<crimsun> you will be asked the equivalent of "What do you plan to do as a MOTU [with universe & multiverse upload privileges] "
<Fujitsu> I'm going for membership...
<Fujitsu> Not MOTUship yet!
<crimsun> ah, CC
<Fujitsu> Yah, CC.
<crimsun> your LP> Packages link should speak for itself
<crimsun> it would be good to iterate those points regarding MOTU plans...which you have hopefully.
<Fujitsu> It does, with a little over 40 packages, and 6 or 7 pending sync requests... And I'm working on a couple more merges at the moment.
<Fujitsu> I don't have plans as such.
<Fujitsu> I'm just merging for the moment...
<crimsun> my perspective as an observer is that the less time the CC [& TB]  have to spend processing you, the better. As such, you'll want to streamline all the information for them.
<Fujitsu> Probably!
* Fujitsu thinks up some MOTU plans.
<crimsun> (as with anything, prep work before the meeting demonstrates digilence to a degree)
<Fujitsu> Yeah...
<Fujitsu> How important is having supporters? I've only got one person coming to support me so far, and he's not that active in the community any more.
<crimsun> quite
<LaserJock> *cough*
<Fujitsu> ?
<crimsun> get the MOTU who have sponsored you to speak up on your behalf.
<crimsun> s/get/ask/
<Fujitsu> You've done a fair bit, crimsun... Can you please speak up on my behalf?
<crimsun> sure. I think the time is clear
<crimsun> (6 PM local)
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks :D
<imbrandon> when is the next CC i'll come too , i've uploaded one ot two for ya that were good
<imbrandon> ( if you want heh )
<Fujitsu> It's in about 18 hours.
<Fujitsu> Thanks, that'd be good :)
<imbrandon> @schedule us/central
<ubuntu-es> imbrandon: Error: "schedule" is not a valid command.
<imbrandon> errm
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, won't work in here...
<hub> who decide what should be backported?
<LaserJock> the backports team I suppose
<hub> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/52879 <- I ask for this bug for exampe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52879 in exiv2 "Update to 0.10" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> hub: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-August/000179.html
<hub> yeah so I have to get the backport team to approve it
<hub> (I didn't file the bug)
<imbrandon> yea , to speed things up you can attache a log of it building unchanged in a dapper-pbuilder
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-backporters
<hub> imbrandon: it build as is
<hub> I know I did it for testing :-)
<hub> crimsun: I just need to cc them?
<imbrandon> subscribe them ( although two of them you are speaking to right now hehe )
<hub> ok
<imbrandon> they will check it and subscibe the archive
<imbrandon> thus the speedup if you attach the log so we dont have to test build it in dapper pbuilder ;)
<hub> I don't have a dapper pbuilder anymore
<Fujitsu> Do you guys think I've done enough to qualify for membership?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, yes ( or i wouldent have volenteered to come ;P )
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: uh, yeah
<imbrandon> but its ultimately upto the CC , but i dont think you'll have a problem
<Fujitsu> OK, good...
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, ?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yes, you have done enough to qualify, IMO :-)
<crimsun> the raging ubuntu-aholic MOTU is just nodding his affirmation.
<Fujitsu> I hope so :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> how go's it LaserJock
<printk> Yes, I too am planning on contributing to become a member.  I have been using ubuntu for about a day now (but linux for over 10 years).  Very much impressed and would love to help out
<LaserJock> bah, crazy as ever imbrandon
<printk> so I'll probably be hanging around here more often (as i've also subscribed to mailing lists)
<printk> gona take it in slow at first see what needs to be done
<crimsun> printk: excellent
<LaserJock> planted a couple trees in the back yard this weekend
<imbrandon> printk, great
<LaserJock> printk: right on!
<imbrandon> LaserJock, hehe i read that as "painted" the first time and i was like HUH ?
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> well, we were thinking of getting some green spray paint for the grass
<imbrandon> heh the artist / chemist / motu-aholic LaserJock ;)
<imbrandon> heh astroturf
<Fujitsu> Thanks for agreeing to come to support me crimsun, imbrandon :)
<LaserJock> heck yeah, the real stuff is too hard to do in the desert
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I'll probably be there as well so can talk about MOTU Science work
<imbrandon> heh my house in nv had like a 2 foot by 2 foot "green" yard , the rest was rocks
<Fujitsu> Ah, thanks LaserJock :)
<Fujitsu> 3 MOTUs is more than I expected :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: sorry, I don't think I can make it :)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I'm trying to do ~25'x60'
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: you should try & get your gpg key signed
<ajmitch> if you haven't already :)
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, I know... I was going to see infinity or the like at some point.
<ajmitch> hello imbrandon
<Fujitsu> And I think 3 should do, ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> there are a few DDs in melbourne
<imbrandon> well 2.75 , i'm still a semi new motu ;)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, there are?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: me too :/
<printk> when you guys say get your gpg key signed... is it best to meet someone who is a member/MOTU or just a trusted key signer period?
<Fujitsu> I haven't looked for DDs, admittedly.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: yeah, take a look at the debian-melb list - not very active list, but ask around for a keysigning if you can
<ajmitch> or LUV
<LaserJock> printk: I'd say Ubuntu member or Debian Developer are ideal
<printk> k
<ajmitch> win 23
* ajmitch hits the /
<imbrandon> hehe
<Plug> 23, eh
<Plug> I cut down on all of mine recently
<Plug> back to 13
<Fujitsu> 23? 13?
<imbrandon> heh i have over 35
<ajmitch> Plug: I've got a few more than that
<Plug> (irssi) windows
<ajmitch> (btw hi)
<Plug> (hi!)
<Plug> ajmitch has signed my gpg key
<Plug> (...so has sabdfl!)
<Fujitsu> :O
<Fujitsu> Really?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> at LCA
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Plug> And Bdale Garbee.
<Plug> That one used to take years to get. ;)
<Fujitsu> ?
<ajmitch> I used to have russell coker's, on my old key
<ajmitch> who is also in melbourne
<ajmitch> he's usually in the top 5 most connected
<Plug> In fact, I have two @ubuntu.com sigs, from the two aforementioned people.
<Plug> You been hired yet ajmitch? :)
<ajmitch> Plug: hah funny
<Plug> I assume I'm two away from him through people like Brendon O'Dea
* ajmitch is working, but not on ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Where can I locate a list of DDs around Melbourne?
<ajmitch> as I said, debian-melb mailing list could be useful
<ajmitch> iirc I'm still on that
<Fujitsu> There is one?
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> I managed to get mako, dholbach, and ogra's sig in Paris
<Fujitsu> Where's the debian-melb list?
<Fujitsu> Is it run by LA?
<ajmitch> http://taz.net.au/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/debian-melb/
<ajmitch> 2nd hit
<Fujitsu> Ah, OK.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<printk> there is this also Fujitsu :
<printk> https://nm.debian.org/gpg_offer.php
<Fujitsu> Wow.
<ajmitch> hi slomo
<Plug> Fujitsu: Fly me to wherever you are for a week
<Plug> and I'll sign your GPG key for you
<Fujitsu> Heheh. Or not :P
<Plug> you two can be twice removed from sabdfl and ajmitch!
* Fujitsu hits python2.4-minimal.
<Fujitsu> It's being nasty...
<ajmitch> Plug: why would he choose you to fly over?
<Plug> well, you _are_ ajmitch
<Plug> so he wouldn't be twice-removed from you, he'd be once-removed
<Plug> and it might interfere with his bacon number
<Fujitsu> Bacon number!?
<Plug> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon_number
<Fujitsu> python2.4-minimal isn't upgrading, it raises an `empty set of versions' error when `Linking and byte-compiling packages for runtime python 2.4...'
<Fujitsu> (on Edgy)
<Fujitsu> Ah... Bug 57604...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57604 in python2.4 "Edgy Eft : upgrade error!!!!" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57604
* Fujitsu looks.
<welshbyte> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<lifeless> what can I do for  you ?
<welshbyte> lifeless: bug #887 is yours isn't it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 887 in gnu-smalltalk "blox-tk was not built because of bad tkConfig.sh" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/887
<welshbyte> lifeless: do you think it's closeable? :)
<lifeless> yes, see the bug log ;)
<welshbyte> cool, thanks :)
<welshbyte> bddebian's gonna kill me for that :)
<imbrandon> ugh
<imbrandon> (vmplayer:31116): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<imbrandon> wth does that mean
<crimsun> imbrandon: Edgy?
<imbrandon> yup
<crimsun> path looks screwy.
<crimsun> I don't see anything using /usr/lib/vmware/lib/, but I do see /usr/lib/vmware-player/lib/
<crimsun> i.e., does creating the /usr/lib/vmware/ symlink seem to mask that error?
<crimsun> caveat, I'm working w/ packages.ubuntu.com, so it may be outdated
<imbrandon> kk lemme try, one sec on the phone
<imbrandon> re
<imbrandon> nope crimsun same thing
<imbrandon> no biggie i'll mess with it tomarrow
<Kagou> hi raphink
<raphink> yop Kagou
<ajmitch> hello raphink
<raphink> hi ajmitch :)
<Kagou> ping hub
<ajmitch> hey dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<Kagou> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey Kagou
<imbrandon> moins dholbach
<dholbach> hey imbrandon
<Fujitsu> Evening, dholbach.
* welshbyte decides to sleep
<Chons> good morning. can I see somewhere if someone already packaged radrails? (www.radrails.org)
<Chons> otherwise I would like to start building a package of it
<lionelp> Hi Chons
<lionelp> Check on packages.ubuntu.com
<lionelp> (in Edgy)
<lionelp> check on debian (packages.debian.org)
<lionelp> check revu (http://revu.tauware.de/)
<lionelp> you can have a look on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<lionelp> and on bugs.debian.org if an ITP has been made
<Chons> ok, thanks!
<lionelp> Chons: I think nobody start packaging it
<lionelp> but cheks, my memory can be deficient :)
<Chons> yes, it looks like it. so I will start this evening. shoudn't be too difficult
<lionelp> not so easy IMHO, it depends on Eclipse, on Java..
<frandavid100> hello
<ajmitch> hi
<frandavid100> I've noticed that there is no internet control software on the repos
<frandavid100> internet cafe I mean
<frandavid100> I also found this program, http://ccl.sourceforge.net/?page=download, maybe this is asking too much but could anyone compile it for universe?
<Hobbsee> feel free to package it?
<frandavid100> I tried to do it myself but I think I'm too dumb or something, can't get a proper package
<Hobbsee> eek, fun
<frandavid100> and I think this is needed on the repos, I once showed ubuntu to a cafe owner who really liked it, but the lack of a control program kept him from using it on hid computers
<ajmitch> gah, rhythmbox is broken
<ajmitch> my life is ruined
<xerxas_> Hi
<xerxas_> I'm a MOTU enthusiasts
<xerxas_> how can I help ?
<xerxas_> doing bug triage ?
<xerxas_> packaging not packaged stuff ?
<xerxas_> I read the packaging guide , and want to package
<xerxas_> but don't know what to package
<grexk> xerxas_: package you/others want that is not included in repo
<xerxas_> grexk, is there a list of these package somewhere ?
<xerxas_> does anyone wish to be my MOTUMentor ?
<lloydinho> hi xerxas, have you read the relevant wiki pages?
<xerxas> lloydinho, not sure, not all
<xerxas> but some of them, for sure
<lloydinho> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates shows programs that people have requested to be packaged
<xerxas> ok
<lloydinho> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentors
<xerxas> I have read Mentors
<xerxas> I didn't for candidates
<xerxas> Candidates are softwares that aren't packaged at all ?
<xerxas> is it a good start to learn packaging ?
<lloydinho> shows a list of the MOTUs who are willing to be mentors, try to contact one or them who shares your interests directly.
<lloydinho> oh. I wouldn't know, really.. :-)
<Hobbsee> xerxas: yeah, it is.
<Hobbsee> ask in here for help
<xerxas> ok
<lloydinho> oh, and be sure to read the Packaging Guide on tips on how to get started.
<lloydinho> (available in the System Help)
<xerxas> ok , I want to try to package Agro UML , it's in the list of candidates, it's a UML interface , it's coded in java , good to start ?
<xerxas> lloydinho,  I read it
<lloydinho> xerxas, cool. Sounds like you're all ready to go, then. :-)
<xerxas> lloydinho,  :)
<xerxas> lloydinho,  starting with a java package, is it a good idea ?
<xerxas> make the work harder, no ?
<xerxas> what about license ?
<xerxas> or maybe, I can try with cocinella, a jabber client with witheboard
<xerxas> i think it's tcl/tk
<xerxas> lloydinho,  if I build a packge, It must be for edgy ?
<lloydinho> xerxas, I'm not a MOTU, so I'm not really qualified to answer all of these questions.
<xerxas> lloydinho,  ok
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  ? any answer ?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: it must be for edgy, yes
<Hobbsee> java stuff can be hard, it depends
<Hobbsee> anything that you package has to be under the GPL
<xerxas> Hobbsee, ok , but tcl/tk should be simple , right ?
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  ok , no BSD
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  if a candidate has BSD license, I should change the wiki ?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: um, say what?
<thom> Hobbsee: eh?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: or there other licences that we can ues?
<ajmitch> lies, all lies!
<thom> Hobbsee: one or two yes
<Hobbsee> right.  ask thom and ajmitch all these questions
<thom> Hobbsee: much java stuff is under apache source license v2
* Hobbsee is dealing with #ubuntu
<thom> bsd is also fine
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: if you wish to start removing anything not under GPL, start with glibc & x.org
<Hobbsee> thom: ahh....
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: right.  point
* Hobbsee retracts the licence comment
<ajmitch> the licenses don't even have to be gpl-compatible
<ajmitch> as long as they're not used to link with gpl code
<ajmitch> hence I can probably get ironpython in, which is a microsoft shared source license
<Hobbsee> oh right
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> so, is cocinella , a tcl/tk jabber client with whiteboard
<xerxas> a good start for a beginner ?
<ajmitch> really hard to say without knowing the software
<xerxas> ok
<ajmitch> it might have a nice, simple build system & all go well
<xerxas> ajmitch, so let's start :)
<ajmitch> or it may not
<xerxas> ajmitch, would you will to be my mentor ?
<ajmitch> I can't guarantee I'll be around much - it's something that'll take more than just one evening
<xerxas> so first, I need either to have an edgy system or a pbuilder with edgy ?
<Hobbsee> either
<xerxas> I don't have an edgy system
<xerxas> ok
<ajmitch> right, I just grabbed the source, it doesn't look like it'll be something good to start with
<xerxas> ajmitch,  ok
<xerxas> so let's jump to another one
<xerxas> packaging diva would be hard since it seem to need gstreamer-cvs
<xerxas> but these informations are pretty old
<xerxas> ajmitch, Hobbsee: is dogtail a good start ?
<xerxas> pyspi / dogtail
<xerxas> python-at-spi is already in dapper and edgy
<xerxas> ahh, dogtail and pyspi are already packaged , but are on Packages/Candidates
<ajmitch> it's a page that doesn't get cleaned up often
<xerxas> ajmitch, should I clean it up ?
<xerxas> I mean at least remove python-at-spi and dogtail ?
<ajmitch> it would be a help
<xerxas> ajmitch,  ok , done , what do you think about gnash ?
<xerxas> a gnu flash player
<xerxas> but I think it must be cvs
* ajmitch doesn't know
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> will try then
<xerxas> ajmitch, is it a good idea to package gnash for edgy if I can't test it ?
<xerxas> I'm doing this remotely on a dapper with an edgy pbuilder
<phanatic> hello everyone
<ajmitch> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> xerxas: no, I wouldn't want to package something I couldn't test
<ajmitch> siretart: ping
<xerxas> ajmitch,  I'll soon have adsl at my home
<xerxas> probably this evening
<xerxas> I'll install an edgy asap
<xerxas> so maybe it's not vain to start now
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> but I wouln't upload the package yesterday ;)
<xerxas> neither tomorrow :)
<ajmitch> check that there aren't already people packaging it
<welshbyte> morning
<ajmitch> there's a debian ITP bug open for it, so there are at least people looking at it in debian
<ajmitch> ah
<phanatic> i'm still looking for reviews and possibly advocates: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3033 thanks :)
<ajmitch> correction, there's a package made
<phanatic> hi welshbyte
<welshbyte> ello phanatic
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnash.html
<Fade> I have kernel packages that are fairly customised for a powerbook using reiserfs for the root filesystem if anybody needs them.
<Fade> (edgy)
<xerxas> ajmitch,  so ?
<xerxas> ajmitch,  should I take debian's package ?
<xerxas> and sync it with edgy ?
<xerxas> ajmitch, should I jump to another package ? or resync the debian one within edgy ?
<ajmitch> xerxas: yes, the best way to do that is by testing that the debian package builds & works as-is on edgy
<ajmitch> since we prefer to not change things when it's not needed
<xerxas> download orig.tar.gz and dsc ?
<ajmitch> and diff.gz
<xerxas> pbuilder build gnahs.dsc ?
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> ajmitch,  will try that then
<xerxas> ajmitch,  what about packaging firefox extensions ?
<ajmitch> if you're brave :)
<xerxas> it's hard ?
<ajmitch> it's probably not well documented, since there aren't many of them
<xerxas> ok
<ajmitch> and you'd mostly be looking at other extension packages to see how its done
<xerxas> ok ok
<xerxas> thanks
<xerxas> ajmitch,  will try gnash
<xerxas> then I'll see
<ajmitch> ok
<xerxas> ajmitch,  can I do a apt-get source gnash/sid or gnash/experimental with adding deb-src apt sources for debian ?
<ajmitch> yes, you should be able to
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> do you see a problem by adding all debian apt sources ?
<xerxas> deb and deb src , stable, testing, unstable, experimental ?
<Fade> the namespaces will collide with source lines for ubuntu if you build a lot of ubuntu packages.
<xerxas> which one ?
<ajmitch> xerxas: yes, you'll quite likely break everything
<xerxas> k
<Fade> the behaviiour in such a case is sort of undefined because the ubuntu packages are numbered differently and out of sync with debian.
<xerxas> won't play with that then :)
<xerxas> thougth I don't see where the namespace can collide
<thom> xerxas: install devscripts and use dget with the dsc file from packages.debian.org
<xerxas> should I do some apt pinning to to that ?
<xerxas> thom,  ok
<xerxas> thanks
<Fade> that would by my first guess.
<siretart> ajmitch: pong (@work)
<Sp4rKy> \o
<xerxas> thom, I don't find dget in devscripts
<xerxas> root@dready:~# dpkg -L devscripts  |grep dget
<xerxas> root@dready:~#
<dholbach> is it installed?
<ajmitch> hm
<xerxas> dholbach, seems so as dpkg -L lists some files
* Hobbsee wonders what dget is
<xerxas> root@dready:~# dpkg -L devscripts  |wc -l
<xerxas> 134
<xerxas> I'm currently running dapper
<Hobbsee> cool....
<xerxas> Hobbsee, dget seems to be debian wget for source packages
<xerxas> or that's apt-get source ?
<Hobbsee> looks like debian wget, accordign to the manual
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  you have to specify the .changes or .dsc file...
<xerxas> dget may be a script you give a dsc url it download diff and orig
<xerxas> yes, that's it
<Hobbsee> yeah
<xerxas> E: Couldn't find package libgtkglext1-dev
<xerxas> W: Unable to locate package libgtkglext1-dev
<xerxas> it's not in edgy ?
<Hobbsee> Filename: pool/universe/g/gtkglext/libgtkglext1-dev_1.0.6-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> it is
<xerxas> so why does pbuilder complains ?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: got universe enabled in your pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> hey cool, there's a checkbashisms script here
<xerxas> Hobbsee, maybe not
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Where
<StevenK> devscripts
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: see devscripts -L
<StevenK> checkbashisms is a waste of time
<Hobbsee> er, dpkg -L devscripts
<xerxas> Hobbsee, how do I add universe in a pbuilder chroot ?
<Fade> /usr/bin/checkbashisms
<Fade> ;)
<xerxas> found it
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> Hobbsee, I don't need to rebuild my chroot , right ?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: you need to sudo pbuilder update --override-config
<xerxas> ok
<Hobbsee> not rebuild, no.  just update
<xerxas> Hobbsee, and then , I should remove it  ?
<xerxas> to make clean packages next time
<xerxas> ?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: well, most of the packages you'll be modifying are in universe anyway, so can depend on other universe things
<Hobbsee> you'll need to take out any unnoficial, etc, repositories though
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  ok
<TheMuso> StevenK: Why so?
<Fade> hrmn. if you have a package that builds fine but then fails in the debhelper package assembly stage, how do you correct the problem and then generate the package without actually recompiling the whole thing?
<Fade> well, assuming you know how to correct the problem. :)
<Fade> need coffee.
<Hobbsee> using ccache, somehow, i think
<TheMuso> Fade: How are you building the package?
<Fade> well, apt-build failed kind of strangely, but dpkg-buildpackage -b ran the compile fine, and then failed like this:
<Fade> dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 2755 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<Fade> dh_builddeb: command returned error code 512
<Fade> make[1] : *** [xemacs21]  Error 1
<thom> xerxas: guess it's new in edgy then:
<thom> : 13:03 ~ % dpkg -L devscripts G dget
<thom> /usr/bin/dget
<Hobbsee> Fade: s/2/7/
<Hobbsee> er, change 2 to 0
* Hobbsee wonders which the "control directory" is
<Fade> yeah, I got that much, but xemacs takes fourtyfive minutes to build on my powerbook, and I'd rather reuse all that work.
<Hobbsee> Fade: i believe you can use ccache somehow, with pbuilder.
<welshbyte> count yourself lucky.. took my pc 16 hours to build openvrml
<ajmitch> welshbyte: don't try building OO.o then
<welshbyte> ajmitch: very wise advise, i suspect
<Fade> where does pbuilder create the chroot, and how much space does it take up?
<welshbyte> Fade: somewhere under /var/cache/pbuilder/ i expect, maybe .../build/
<welshbyte> no idea how much space it takes up but at a guess about as much as a base ubuntu install + package deps
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz is the usual place
<Fade> hrmn. I doubt I have the space to build packages like this.
<Fade> is anybody else here on powerpc?
<Hobbsee> Fade: perhaps build in your home dir or something.  or make more space
* ajmitch removes KDE to make room
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee removes ajmitch to make room
<StevenK> welshbyte: My amd64 edgy chroot is a 75Mb tarball
<welshbyte> StevenK: i stand corrected :)
<StevenK> Whereas my i386 edgy chroot is 80Mb
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% du -ch /var/cache/pbuilder/base-* | tail -n 1
<StevenK> 412M    total
<StevenK> That's with six base tarballs.
<Fade> does pbuilder just use the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<b_52Free> hi
<welshbyte> hello
<welshbyte> Fade: have a look in /etc/pbuilderrc for APTCONFDIR
<Fade> welshbyte: thanks
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> need a little help....with some packaging
<Fade> well, I set APTCONFDIR to /etc/apt (it was an empty string), but the build dsc for xemacs21 doesn't run because it can't satisfy the libcanna1g-dev dep, which is available.
<cbx33> I have a sourcedir for apt-get source
<cbx33> and I have my source that I have edited
<cbx33> I have edited multiple files, but would like to issue a single patch in the patches direcotry
<cbx33> what is the best way to achieve this?
* Hobbsee wonders why you'd set /etc/apt/ to the conf dir.
<Hobbsee> cbx33: have you incremented the changelog as well?
<cbx33> I will do
<cbx33> should I change the name of the source folder too
<ogra> cbx33, if its a cdbs package, use cdbs-edit-patch
<cbx33> to increment the version
<ogra> copy the changed files into the patching session and hit ctrl-d
<cbx33> it does it all for you?
<ogra> do the changelog entry with dch -i then and ping me
<Fade> well, it doesn't set it to anything by default according to dumpconf and the installation notes for pbuilder on the wiki indicate that it should be ready to go.
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> thanks ogra
<Fade> what should it be set to?
<infinito> hi!
<Fade> should I follow the apt.config step outlined for warty/breezy?
<infinito> is there anyway to remove a package from revu??
<infinito> i mean, from revu.tauware.de
<Hobbsee> infinito: poke a MOTU to archive it, yes
<infinito> ummm, any MOTU here to archive laptoptemp?
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> infinito: why do you want it removed, out of curiousity?
<infinito> Hobbsee: no longer maintained, now upstream is computertemp, not laptoptemp
<Fade> shouldn't you build computertemp with a conflicts/replaces tag?
<Hobbsee> !info laptoptemp
<ubotu> Package laptoptemp does not exist in any distro I know
<Hobbsee> !info laptoptemp edgy
<ubotu> Package laptoptemp does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> Fade: not if it never made it into the archives
<Fade> well, that was my one assumption. :)
<infinito> it is in revu since january, but never got uploaded
* Hobbsee hits the magic archive button
<Hobbsee> i cant see the page upstream, either...
<infinito> Hobbsee: upstream is now http://computertemp.berlios.de/ but berlios seems down now...
<Hobbsee> yes, that's what i saw
<Fade> lol. who upgrades a production system in the middle of day in your operational timezone?
<Fade> whackjobs.
<cbx33> ping ogra
<cbx33> done dch...sorry ported whole thing across to my preferred build machine
<ogra> put it online so i can have a look
<infinito> Hobbsee: mirror in here http://infinito.mine.nu/~fito/computertemp/    a bit slow anyway...
<cbx33> ogra: that's a little difficult I'm at the school, I can't ftp/ssh/sftp/anything
<cbx33> :(
<ogra> so we'll have to wait until you get home then ...
<cbx33> ogra: ok....I have to go out this evening to a family gathering...and then again on wednesday....
<cbx33> I'm not best pleased
<cbx33> which only leaves me Thurs
<cbx33> if I miss the deadline for FF can we still get this stuff in?
<Fade> why can't you get out?
<Fade> bounce your traffic out a different port.
<cbx33> Fade: is against our TOS
<Hobbsee> cbx33: unless it's into main, yes
<Fade> =p
<ogra> SCP needs to go to main, yes
<cbx33> Hobbsee: then I'm screwed.....I'll pull a midnight session
<Hobbsee> infinito: looks good
<Hobbsee> ogra: does it need to be done by FF?  or get an exception?
<cbx33> ogra: if we get everything in bar VNC, as I havn't spoken to rodarvus yet
<cbx33> could we add VNC after FF?
<ogra> not sure
<cbx33> I'll try to catch rodrigo when I can
<cbx33> he said he wthought we could make it
<cbx33> I'm trying my best to get it all in in time
<cbx33> essentially, the VNC stuff is already in SCP
<cbx33> so it's not a new feature
<cbx33> all that's needed is a patch to x11vnc right ?
<cbx33> I'm sure you can swing us that one oh great ogra :D
<Fade> well, pbuilder is hella neat.
<xerxas> FYI: root@dready:/home/xerxas# apt-file search /usr/bin/dget
<xerxas> root@dready:/home/xerxas#
<xerxas> on a dapper
<Fade> apt-file appears broken.
<Fade> because it returns nothing on my system (edgy) when the package is there.
<welshbyte> Fade: did you build apt-file's database before using it for queries?
<Fade> I just installed it.
* Fade generates the db
<Fade> perhaps that should be filed as a bug against apt-file. ;)
<Hobbsee> Fade: not really
<Hobbsee> it should return with an error though, if it finds nothing
<Fade> it would probably be a good move to generate the db in postinst.
<Hobbsee> Fade: perhaps.  if the same line of logic were for pbuilder....
<Hobbsee> Fade: also, depends how big it is - if it took a while, you'd get bugs about the system locking up
<Fade> well, it'd depend on the network, because it seems to grap the package files from the upstream apt pool.
<Hobbsee> true
<Fade> pbuilder might be one of the most impressive shell scripts I've seen.
<Fade> definitely in the top five.
<Fade> Junichi Uekawa is a ninja.
<Fade> this must have been a bitch to debug.
<cbx33> what's the option is debuild to build without the archives?
<cbx33> something like
<cbx33> debuild -Sa
<cbx33> I can't remember it
<Hobbsee> debuild -S -sa
<Hobbsee> i suspect
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> thanks
<welshbyte> that makes it include the full sources
<cbx33> thanks
<cbx33> thats what I wanted
<cbx33> ogra: I think I have figured cdbs-edit-patch out
<cbx33> I have my source pacakge
<cbx33> just pbuilding it
<ogra> great
<cbx33> rodarvus said there is no gaurantee on VNC
<cbx33> I'#m suggesting....though I really don't want to....we defer to edgy + 1
<cbx33> how do I update my pbuilder chroot?
<Hobbsee> cbx33: sudo pbuilder update
<cbx33> it's package lists etc?
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> i did that, but.....oh hang on.....I'll try again
<Fade> it seems to want --override-config
<Fade> when you're building on edgy.
<Hobbsee> Fade: only if you've changed the config
<Hobbsee> or distro, etc
<Fade> 'k
* cbx33 has run out of space on /
<cbx33> :(
<Fade> i know that feeling.
<cbx33> i have some partitions at the beginning of the disk
<cbx33> is it possible to delete them and extend my ext3 partition?
<Fade> <-- laptop is only computer local to him
<Fade> is it managed by LVM?
<Kagou> May be is there a busy motu (i don't know if they exist ;) ) to review my http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3035
<cbx33> no I don;t think so
<cbx33> unfortunately
<Fade> no
<Fade> you can try to extend the partition with parted, but I don't know if that preserves data.
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> it's not fair
<cbx33> I'm goign to have to get rid of OO.org
<Hobbsee> cbx33: you can build in your /home if you prefer
<cbx33> true
<cbx33> but then I only have 2 Gb in there
<Hobbsee> point
<Hobbsee> or anywhere else
<Fade> so I guess theoretically it's possible to build ubuntu packages using a debian host with pbuilder, huh?
<Hobbsee> just set it in pbuilderrc
<Hobbsee> Fade: uh, yeah.  or vice versa.
<Fade> cbx33 -- well, I have a shell machine with a lot of disk that you could use.
<Fade> but you'd have to do everything in your home dir.
<cbx33> Fade: not here :p
<cbx33> I can't get ssh access
<cbx33> but thank you for the offer
<Fade> n'p
<cbx33> Fade: I may need to call you up on that offer
<cbx33> but not yet
<cbx33> Why when I try to remove pessulus does it try to remove edubuntu-desktop too ogra ?
<cbx33> i want to remove it so I can try my new pacakge
<cbx33> any ideas?
<cbx33> can i just force the removal of the package?
<ogra> just remove it ...
<ogra> and install edubuntu-desktop later again
<cbx33> ok
<Fade> well, xemacs is really fusked.
<Fade> relinking it didn't help
<cbx33> ogra: just installed pessulus.....and........IT WORKSS !!!!
<cbx33> with support for per user mandatory keys too
<ogra> :)
<ogra> cool !
<cbx33> now I can work on the SCP integration which should take all of 2 minutes
<cbx33> and SCP will be done
<cypher1> hi dholbach!
<cbx33> hey dholbach
<welshbyte> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi welshbyte
<cbx33> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello cbx33
<bddebian> welshbyte: Did you play any more with azureus?
<welshbyte> bddebian: not much, i got as far as figuring out that it needs libraries that are provided by the next version of eclipse (yay, depend on a 30MB package) or by swt-gtk which isn't in ubuntu because it has been blacklisted
<bddebian> Nice :-)
<bddebian> Gah, freakin' meetings already :-(
<welshbyte> swt-gtk basically provides the libraries that eclipse provides in a smaller package but it also conflicts with eclipse, which is why it's been blacklisted, apparently... but i did some more digging and it has FTBFS bugs too
<Hobbsee> bddebian: what meeting?  oh, work meeting?
<welshbyte> 8 hours til the CC meeting *gulp*
<gnomefreak> yep
<xerxas> ajmitch,  you there ? or Hobbsee  ?
<xerxas> I built gnash from debian's sources
<Hobbsee> welshbyte: you're going for membership?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: i'm around, yes.  doesnt mean i know anything though
<xerxas> but without adding ubuntu1 to the version
<welshbyte> Hobbsee: yeah, thought i'd give it a shot :)
<Fade> !58856
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 58856 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> welshbyte: nice :)
<Hobbsee> Fade: you want bug 58856
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58856 in xemacs21 "xemacs segfaults on edgy powerpc system" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58856
<StevenK> Oh nice.
<xerxas> Hobbsee, to sum up , I wanted to package gnash , it is in debian experimental , i have done a pbuilder build gnash.dsc , it creates debs for edgy
<xerxas> what next ?
* Fade makes muffled crying sounds
<welshbyte> Hobbsee: not sure i have much of a fan club at the moment though, i need more work to do
<Hobbsee> xerxas: does it install in edgy too?
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  I have built it in a pbuilder, I don't have an edgy installed yet
<xerxas> I'll have internet access tomorrow at my home
<Hobbsee> xerxas: you can check if it installs with a pbuilder
<xerxas> ok
<Hobbsee> xerxas: sudo pbuilder login
<plugwash> welshbyte isn't the correct way to handle the SWT issue to change the eclipse source package to generate seperate packages for swt and eclipse?
<tepsipakki> hey, how deep are we in the freeze process? I'm the maintainer of the infamous gtkpod-aac-package, and there is a new version (0.99.4 vs. 0.99.2) which is a bug-fix release
<Hobbsee> and in a new console window, type sudo cp /path/of/debs/created/*.deb /path/listed/at/the/end/of/pbuilder/login
<Hobbsee> xerxas: then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Hobbsee> xerxas: it'll likely complain about the dependancies, so run apt-get -f install.  if that all works without a problem, you can request a sync.
<StevenK> You should also try and run the thing.
<welshbyte> plugwash: iirc it does, but a) i'm not sure if all of the libraries have been broken out of it in this context and b) the libraries in the eclipse source package are older than in debian's swt-gtk at the moment
<Hobbsee> StevenK: that requires great evil, with no edgy system though.
<StevenK> Depends.
<StevenK> Testing Python modules is simple. :-)
<xerxas> StevenK, gnash is a flash player
<Fade> who maintains the xemacs package in ubuntu?
<StevenK> Fade: I'm to blame for the last merge.
<welshbyte> plugwash: and the context is trying to get azureus to build, which requires the newer versions of the libraries
<xerxas> Hobbsee, I'm logged in in my chroot
<Fade> StevenK: sweet. :) could you look at my bugreport?
<xerxas> how do I copy packages within it ?
<plugwash> welshbyte update the eclipse package?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: you have to copy packages outside the chroot
<StevenK> Fade: I just did. I have no idea. :-)
<plugwash> or is that in main and untouchable or something
<Fade> I relinked and got rid of the symbol complaint. I build vanila source which fails the same way.
<Fade> one of the dependencies is all fuscked. possibly libxaw3d
<StevenK> Surely it's libxaw3d's problem?
<Fade> GNUEmacs is also bjorked.
<Fade> which I only just found out.
<Fade> I'm wondering if maybe it's a locale issue, but this is the only machine I have atm, and I don't have much leeway for trying to debug the package.
<welshbyte> plugwash: yeah that's one solution to look into, but it looks scary
<StevenK> Fade: Dapper or Edgy?
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  ok
<xerxas> thanks
<xerxas> Hobbsee, not sure I got it, isn't the chroot the base.tgz ?
<xerxas> it's extracted when I do a pbuilder login
<Fade> edgy
<xerxas> so I should tar cvf my-debs base.tgz ?
<Hobbsee> just copy the deb into the folder at the top, and then run dpkg -i *.deb
<Fade> xemacs-gnome-nomule runs
<Fade> unless you try to edit the faces, then it dies.
<StevenK> Fade: So you're running a development release and you don't have much leeway for debugging?
* StevenK is confused.
<Fade> well, in the sense that I don't have a lot of time to do it.
<Fade> as long as ssh works, I'm good to go.
<Fade> but I installed edgy to help as much as I can. :)
<Fade> is there any more info I should give?
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<Hobbsee> hey Toadstool!
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee
<Toadstool> how are you?
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: i'm okay :)  one of my assignments got delayed by 4 days, so i'm being utterly entirely lazy
<Hobbsee> pity there's one due on thurs night, which i havent started yet
<Toadstool> heh
<Toadstool> go work, you lazy girl! :p
<Fade> oi. it appears to originate in xlibs
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: :P
<xerxas> Hobbsee, my packages are installing correctly within my pbuilder chroot of edgy
<Hobbsee> xerxas: cool
<xerxas> Hobbsee, but if I run gnash, it seg fault, probably due to the chroot env
<xerxas> (no user, running as root )
<Hobbsee> xerxas: ahhhh....
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  I obviously need a running edgy ...
<Hobbsee> true
<xerxas> will soon have that , but I'm not at that point
<Hobbsee> or someone here who's running edgy to try it out
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  would you mind testing my packages ?
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  you're not running edgy ?
* Hobbsee doesnt want gnome stuff installed on her nice clean system
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.17-6-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), , RAM: 785/994MB, 107 proc's, 6.38h up
<Hobbsee> i'm running edgy.
<xerxas> Hobbsee,  I have several packages
<xerxas> some for gnome, some for mozilla , some for konqueror
<xerxas> can I paste 6 lines ?
<xerxas> or should I use a paste bin ?
<Toadstool> xerxas: you can use dchroot if you want to run apps as a normal user in you chroot
<xerxas> Toadstool, dchroot on a pbuilder environment ?
<Toadstool> oh
<Toadstool> no :)
<xerxas> I have these packages:
<xerxas> gnash-tools_0.7.1+cvs20060820.2237-1_i386.deb
<xerxas> gnash_0.7.1+cvs20060820.2237-1_i386.deb
<xerxas> klash_0.7.1+cvs20060820.2237-1_i386.deb
<xerxas> konqueror-plugin-gnash_0.7.1+cvs20060820.2237-1_i386.deb
<xerxas> libgnash-dev_0.7.1+cvs20060820.2237-1_i386.deb
<xerxas> libgnash0_0.7.1+cvs20060820.2237-1_i386.deb
<xerxas> mozilla-plugin-gnash_0.7.1+cvs20060820.2237-1_i386.deb
<slomo> xerxas: from debian? sounds like candidates to sync :)
<Hobbsee> slomo: yes.  assuming it works
<Hobbsee> slomo: tell him how to request syncs from debian experimental please :P
<Hobbsee> slomo: i want to go to sleep
<xerxas> Hobbsee, go sleep
<xerxas> I won't bother you anymore
<xerxas> slomo,  ?
<slomo> here :) ok, could you please upload them somewhere? the binaries that is
<Hobbsee> xerxas: you werent bothering before, it's okay.  and those packages will depend on each other.  or some will depend on the others
<slomo> too lazy to build them myself ;)
<xerxas> slomo,  I have some builds in a pbuilder
<Hobbsee> slomo: heh
<xerxas> slomo,  but don't know where to upload
<xerxas> do you have somewhere to ?
<slomo> xerxas: nothing public, no :( try dcc to me
<xerxas> slomo,  I have 6 packages
<Hobbsee> or email
<xerxas> slow upload
<xerxas> but this packages are rather small
<slomo> xerxas: i only want the ones without k at the beginning ;) how large are they?
<xerxas>  slomo  mail ?
<slomo> slomo@ubuntu.com
<xerxas> the lib is 1,3 mo
<xerxas> others are around 100 K
<xerxas> the lib-dev is 1,3 Mb
<xerxas> the lib is 800 k
<xerxas> you don't need the dev, right ?
<slomo> no
<xerxas> oops
<xerxas> It's not on my local computer
<xerxas> it's remote
<slomo> how long does it take to build it? maybe that's faster =)
<xerxas> slomo,  no it took more than 1 hour on my p II 400
<Hobbsee> yeah, well....
<slomo> so 10-15 minutes for me ;)
<xerxas> P II 400 :)
<xerxas> yep
<xerxas> it's on my parents home gateway
<xerxas> I hope I'll have adsl at my home this evening or tomorrow
<slomo> xerxas: anyway, need to get food now :) i'll look at it afterwards and help you with filing a sync request from experimental
<xerxas> ok
<slomo> btw, gn8 Hobbsee :)
<xerxas> slomo,  tommorow
<Hobbsee> night...
<xerxas> I'm in france
<xerxas> it's 5:20 PM
<xerxas> need to leave work
<xerxas> slomo,  I'll get back to you tomorrow
<xerxas> I'm sending the debs right now
<slomo> xerxas: i'm probably not online tomorrow :/
<xerxas> later then ...
<xerxas> or just write me a mail
<xerxas> my name is samuel maftoul
<xerxas> I have all files here ...
<xerxas> sent in 2 minutes
<slomo> ok :) for the sync request... just file a bug with the package name, debian version and part from debian where this should be synced from
<slomo> if you do it now i'll ack it later and we probably have it tomorrow already ;)
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> slomo,  I didn't tested my builds
<xerxas> please test it , and tell me by mail if it seems to work
<slomo> xerxas: ok, and give me the bugnumber please :) i'll fix everything missing there and ack it if everything works, ok?
<xerxas> slomo,  so you want me to fill the bug now ?
<xerxas> and give you the bug number ?
<xerxas> slomo,  do you wish to be my mentor
<xerxas> ?
<slomo> yes... i'll care for everything else after you filed the bug ;)
<slomo> sure
<slomo> but i won't have too much free time until monday :/
<xerxas> k
<xerxas> no problem
<xerxas> slomo,  you're in united states ?
<slomo> germany
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> we have pretty much in the same timezone
<xerxas> cool
<xerxas> not pretty much
<xerxas> just we are !
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> so let's go fill a bug
<xerxas> -> launchpad ?
<slomo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<xerxas> *
<xerxas> in the summary ?
<xerxas> what I should put ?
<slomo> look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/service-discovery-applet/+bug/58230 for an example of a sync request :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58230 in service-discovery-applet "Please sync service-discovery-applet from debian/unstable" [Untriaged,Fix released] 
<slomo> but don't subscribe ubuntu-archive yet... i'll do it after verifying that it really works :)
<xerxas> yep
<xerxas> slomo,  bug report very minimal
<xerxas> gnash" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<xerxas> should I fill it under I don't know ?
<xerxas> (did you get the mail ? )
<Hobbsee> file it under i dont konw, yes
<slomo> xerxas: just leave "package" on "don't know"
<slomo> and yes, i got the mail... i'll test after getting something to eat :P
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/59041
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59041 in Ubuntu "gnash sync from debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<xerxas> is it ok ?
<xerxas> can I go home ?
<xerxas> can you go eat ? ;)
<slomo> yep :) thanks
<Hobbsee> xerxas: s/with/from, and you want to include the version number that you want to sync in there
<Hobbsee> they may also want the component
<xerxas> Hobbsee, theres only one version , cvs , it's in experimental repo
<slomo> Hobbsee: planned to add that later when ack'ing the report :P
<xerxas> slomo,  I'll look attentively at the bug ...
<xerxas> so I can see your updates and learn from that !
<xerxas> :)
<Hobbsee> slomo: ah okay
<xerxas> bye !
<bdk-pcf> hi folks, quick question...  is it possible to get new packages added to dapper universe?
<welshbyte> quick answer is yes
<bdk-pcf> awesome, how would i go about doing it?  I already build them, I just need to get them in the repository
<welshbyte> long answer is you need to package it and upload it to REVU or find someone who is willing to do it for you
<welshbyte> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<bdk-pcf> thanks
<slomo> bdk-pcf, welshbyte: not to dapper universe... only to edgy universe
<welshbyte> oh. yes. sorry... missed that
<welshbyte> need more sleep
<bdk-pcf> ohh, that's different.  the package is in debian right now, so it'll make it to edgy
<bdk-pcf> supposing edgy is the current distro, and the package is in there.  Is there a way to get it updated when new versions come out?
<kagou> hub, around ?
<hub> sort of
<kagou> hub, i'v answered at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3035 if you want we can talk about ( i prefer in french in private) but as you want
<zul> where is the wiki page for importing stuff into bazaar in launchpad?
<AnAnt> one of my uploads has dissappeared from REVU, where has it gone ? kchmviewer is the package
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<AnAnt> ping siretart
<AnAnt> ping crimsun
<AnAnt> ping ajmitch
<hub> AnAnt: it has been archived?
<AnAnt> hub: how do I know, it was advocated by one reviewer until yesterday
<hub> look in the archives
<AnAnt> hub: wheres that ?
<hub> there is a link
<hub> "show archived uploads"
<AnAnt> ok, following it
<AnAnt> COOL, it is marked Ready for Upload :)
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks !
<AnAnt> ping bddebian
<AnAnt> hub: thanks for the info
<AnAnt> later
<phanatic> evening
<Gloubiboulga> heya phanatic
<phanatic> heya Gloubiboulga, could you check the new olive package?
<Gloubiboulga> sure
<phanatic> thanks
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3033
<Gloubiboulga> phanatic, Now running lintian...
<Gloubiboulga> E: olive source: missing-dh_python-build-dependency python | python-dev | python-all-dev
<Gloubiboulga> everything seems to work fine though
<phanatic> there wasn't an error like that last time if i remember well
<Gloubiboulga> I think you're right
<Gloubiboulga> phanatic, python-central depends on python anyway
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> phanatic: hi
<Gloubiboulga> so python is installed, and dh_python happy
<Gloubiboulga> hi ivoks
<phanatic> hi ivoks
<phanatic> Gloubiboulga: so it is fine then?
<Gloubiboulga> phanatic, fine for me
<Gloubiboulga> (i.e. uploading)
<phanatic> thanks, Gloubiboulga
<AnAnt> ping bddebian
<bddebian> AnAnt: Yo
<AnAnt> bddebian: finished your meetings ?
<AnAnt> bddebian: about acon
<AnAnt> bddebian: it should be set with +s to work
<bddebian> AnAnt: Yeah, I saw your msg, thx
<bddebian> I've just been swamped again :-(
<AnAnt> bddebian: btw, kchmviewer is archived for upload now
<bddebian> Sweet, congrats!
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> anyone knows about the wxgtk package ?
<AnAnt> is wxgtk-2.7 going to be in Edgy ?
<slomo> AnAnt: crimsun probably
<AnAnt> crimsun: is wxgtk-2.7 going to be in Edgy ?
<LaserJock> AnAnt: the first question probably is most often to look at what Debian unstable has
<AnAnt> aha
<AnAnt> I need to understand something about wxgtk
<AnAnt> why does it follow the rules, that there should be an orig & diff ?
<AnAnt> it only has a tarball that is modified
<AnAnt> LaserJock: Debian unstable is 2.6
<LaserJock> well, that happens sometimes when there are a lot of changes that need to be made
<AnAnt> ic
<LaserJock> so much so that it really isn't the same source anymore
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if that is exactly the case with wx
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> bddebian: please dont forget acon when you become free
<LaserJock> If Debian unstable is at 2.6 then I'm guessing Edgy will have 2.6 unless somebody decides to package 2.7 up
<AnAnt> LaserJock: will Ubuntu  accept 2.7 without the changes they've done ?
<LaserJock> I'm guessing not
<AnAnt> I thought so
<AnAnt> well, gotta go
<ajmitch> morning
<welshbyte> hey ajmitch
<lucas> has a backport of ekiga and related libs been considered ?
<ajmitch> no idea, check with the backports people
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<welshbyte> bddebian: meeting's starting soon if you're interested
<bddebian> doh
<bddebian> When?
<welshbyte> imminent
<ajmitch> ~now
<bddebian> Uhm, ain't much happening :-)
<ajmitch> CC has yet to appear
<Hobbsee> dont they have elmo and kamion in there?
<ajmitch> yes, they need 1 or 2 more, probably
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-06
<ajmitch> since elmo doesn't appear to really be active
* Hobbsee thougth they had quorum with 2
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ajmitch> probably
<Hobbsee> that should now be active quroum, yay
<ajmitch> great, they're here
<LaserJock> is the CC, umm happening?
<trappist> sorta
<ajmitch> LaserJock: sure, once everyone gets settled in
<trappist> I think we're waiting on the rest of the cc
<LaserJock> ok, cool
<LaserJock> I thought I was late
<ajmitch> trappist: enough of the CC is there
<ajmitch> LaserJock: nah, mako was just busy, elmo was trying to track him down
<Hobbsee> once they get off the phone, anyawy
<LaserJock> I might be afk  here and there
<LaserJock> ok, this might be a silly question
<LaserJock> can you run kernel modules for a different kernel in a chroot?
<trappist> no
<trappist> the chroot uses your running kernel, it's not a virualized environment
<LaserJock> if I were to run Xen could I use a different kernel?
<LaserJock> the thing is, I really want to run Ubuntu on a particular machine, but I have one thing that needs a 2.4 kernel
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you'd still have to run a special domU kernel for the xen guest
<ajmitch> which for us is the same as the dom0
<bddebian> Later folks
<bddebian> Someone please push welshbyte and trappist for me at the meeting :-)
<bddebian> Sorry for bailing welshbyte
<welshbyte> heh :)
* ajmitch can't push
<ajmitch> I don't know enough of what they've done :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: bughunter
<trappist> ajmitch: would pulling for me be more appropriate? :)
<cbx33> what does W: changelog-should-mention-nmu actually mean
<cbx33> and W: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 0.4
<Hobbsee> cbx33: you can ignore it.  in debian, people are only allowed to upload things if they're the maintainer, on the uploaders list for that package
<Hobbsee> or they can NMU, which means non-maintainer upload
<cbx33> thanks Hobbsee
<cbx33> one more Hobbsee
<cbx33> debian-rules-missing-required-target binary-arch
<Hobbsee> cbx33: what version number is the package?
<Hobbsee> usually they'll version with .1, hence the incorrect version number
<cbx33> 0.4
<cbx33> it was 0.3
<Hobbsee> er, pass?
<Hobbsee> should be 0.4-0ubuntu1 anyway
<cbx33> but I just implemented a major spec
<cbx33> oh.....ok.....
<cbx33> the original pacakge in ubuntu was 0.3
<Hobbsee> oh.  weird
<Hobbsee> a native package or something?
<Hobbsee> (it usually ends in ubuntu1)
<cbx33> :S
<cbx33> I'm not sure
<cbx33> it was written for edubuntu
<cbx33> student-control-panel in universe
<Hobbsee> if the last package version was 0.3, feel free to make this one 0.4
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what about the debian-rules-missing-required-target binary-arch
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> it's obviously something in debian/rules
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> yeh
<Hobbsee> unless you took the binary arch target out
<redguy> got one packaging question myself
<Hobbsee> redguy: shoot
<redguy> what if upstream tarball contains files with mtime 1 jan 1970
<redguy> ?
<cbx33> Hobbsee, there was never a binary-arch in there
<redguy> tar complains about it when running dh_make
<Hobbsee> cbx33: odd
<Hobbsee> cbx33: are you using build-deps-indep or something weird?
* Hobbsee is guessing.
<LaserJock> ah
<cbx33> LaserJock, any ideas?
<LaserJock> do you have a binary-arch rule in debian/rules?
<cbx33> hmm....lemme check
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> binary-indep: build install
<cbx33> binary: binary-indep
<cbx33> that's it
<cbx33> should I add
<LaserJock> just a sec
<cbx33> binary-arch: binary-indep ?
<redguy> i did touch <the offending files>, and rebuilt the tarball myself. Is this what I should have done?
<LaserJock> cbx33: no, just put an empty binary-arch:
<cbx33> ok
<LaserJock> and yes, it is required according to Debian Policy
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what is the current deb-helper version?
<Hobbsee> !info debhelper edgy
<ubotu> debhelper: helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.37.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 499 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<Hobbsee> cbx33: 5.0.37
<cbx33> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.0.0)
<cbx33> should I put 5.0.37 ?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  or just >=5
<cbx33> just building my .deb :D
<crimsun> lovely, my current meeting is ongoing
<Fujitsu_> Ah, hi crimsun.
<Fujitsu_> I was hoping you'd appear :)
<crimsun> sorry, real life meeting was kicking my butt; it's better now
<Fujitsu_> OK... I was delayed getting here by the rain causing trains to be a bit unuseful.
<welshbyte> meep
<crimsun> 'grats trappist
<trappist> thanks crimsun :)
<Fujitsu_> Yeah, congratulations trappist.
<gnomefreak> good luck Fujitsu_  and congrats trappist
<Fujitsu_> Thanks gnomefreak.
<Fujitsu_> Thanks crimsun :)
<Plug> How often are CC meetings?
<LaserJock> every 2 weeks I think
<Fujitsu_> Generally, although it went 5 weeks without one.
<crimsun> sorry, need to return to the meeting. I've already posted "pro" 5 minutes ago in -meeting, so if necessary just repaste
<Riddell> gnome types: what's gct?
<LaserJock> way to go Fujitsu
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu_: congrats sorry i missed it dinner was waiting
<Fujitsu_> No problem, gnomefreak :)
<Fujitsu_> Thanks both of you :)
<LaserJock> has anybody done a Knot2 install?
* welshbyte nods
<LaserJock> welshbyte: did you use the desktop cd?
<LaserJock> and what flavor
<welshbyte> nope, alternate, and amd64
<LaserJock> Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> doesnt gksu use the su password and gksudo use the user password?
<welshbyte> yeah
<LaserJock> I'm trying alternate i386 Kubuntu and it keeps dying on me
<gnomefreak> LaserJock: alternate i386 worked for me
<welshbyte> LaserJock: "dying"?
<welshbyte> gnomefreak: from the man page "gksu is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo"
<LaserJock> welshbyte: "Processing was halted becauase there were too many erors"
<LaserJock> pkgsel
<LaserJock> so at the end of installing everything
<gnomefreak> ty thats what i though
<gnomefreak> t
<welshbyte> strange.. does it give any more info on another tty?
<LaserJock> well, that is the tty
<welshbyte> sometimes errors/messages get dumped to a different one
<tseng> hey
<welshbyte> hey tseng
<tseng> anyone have ideas about a new dapper 6.06.1 install rearranging interfaces
<LaserJock> in the installer it says  it failed on step "Select and install software"
<tseng> network interfaces
<tseng> old eth0 is now eth1
<LaserJock> I don't think I ever had that
<tseng> *one* port from a four port pci card moved ahread of the two onboard nics
<LaserJock> but I lost all network on edgy
* tseng googles
<LaserJock> I'm really frustrated these days
<LaserJock> I can't seem to get Ubuntu boxen up and going
<tseng> oh nice
<tseng>  /etc/iftab
<tseng> rename by mac
<tseng> who knows why the order sucks
<tseng> i wonder if i remove this
<tseng> it will go back to whatever linux wants
* tseng tries, back to the data center
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe I got a bad burn, I ran the checker thing and it failed
<LaserJock> but the md5sum of the .iso is good
<geser> i'm currently looking at the unmet deps of libao-polyp
<redguy> any hints on dealing with an upstream tarball containing some files which have their mtime set to 1 Jan 1970?
<welshbyte> i think the checks are failing as a bug... my knot2 install disc failed so i burned it again, same thing, but the MD5sum matched so i just installed and it's going fine
<geser> one of its build-depends isn't available anymore
<LaserJock> welshbyte: stink
<geser> what to do with it? request a remove?
<welshbyte> LaserJock: yup :/
<LaserJock> and installing on this stupid machine takes forever
<welshbyte> geser: what's it build-depending on?
<geser> libpolyp-dev
<geser> part of polypaudio which was removed on 2005-12-21 from dapper
<welshbyte> geser: didn't it change its name to pulse audio?
<geser> I don't know
<geser> there seems to be no package for pulse audio
<welshbyte> hm maybe that's irrelevant anyway..
<welshbyte> sorry my brain isn't working, been awake for far too long
<geser> currently libao-polyp is uninstallable and unbuildable in edgy
<tseng> LaserJock: the secret is /etc/iftab btw
<LaserJock> to what?
<tseng> LaserJock: if you remove it linux does whatever it feels like
<tseng> as far as naming interfaces
<tseng> s/remove/comment
<LaserJock> I see
<tseng> yessir
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what happened to my machine
<LaserJock> it looked like everything was set up and the card was working
<LaserJock> but nada
<LaserJock> hmm, I think it might have been the card
<LaserJock> I just started up the edgy installer for the 4th time today
<LaserJock> and finally got it to see my hostname
<tseng> interesting
<tseng> brilliant, this box claims to have previously had 4 bonded interfaces by my records
<tseng> it has 8 total interfaces and one is reserved for management
<tseng> 7/2 is not a whole number
<Fujitsu_> AHa.
<LaserJock> bah, who needs all that math stuff? ;-p
<tseng> its just that it appears that someone had an interface bonded
<tseng> with no other interface
<tseng> a bond is > 1 interface
<plugwash> maybe the management interface was an afterthought?
<tseng> no, its absolutely useless w/o it
<Fujitsu_> 4 interfaces as the product of bonding, or 4 interfaces involved in bonding?
<tseng> 4 total bondN interfaces
<tseng> the first one
<Fujitsu_> Hm.
<tseng> its ok, my coworkers arent really linux gurus
<tseng> i get to sort it out afterwards
<welshbyte> good night guys, thanks for the support :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<phanatic> does a native english speaker have time for proofreading a short article?
<phanatic> hey bddebian and Hobbsee
<bddebian> Heya phanatic and Hobbsee :-)
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Fujitsu_> phanatic, I can.
<Fujitsu_> And hi, Hobbsee :)
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<Hobbsee> hey phanatic
<Hobbsee> phanatic: sure, where's the link?
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<LaserJock> hi bddebian Hobbsee and everybody else
<Hobbsee> hi zul
* Hobbsee notes that her physics lecturer is useless.
<Hobbsee> he also manages to make time a hell of a lot slower, too
<Fujitsu_> Pfft.
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu_
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock :)
<phanatic> Fujitsu_, Hobbsee: okay, i'll put it online then :)
<Fujitsu_> I did something useful in my physics class this morning.
<Fujitsu_> It was becoming a member.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: we get a different lecturer later in semester.  he's much better
<Fujitsu_> Aha.
<zul> physics? meh...you young'uns
<Fujitsu_> Hey, 15 isn't /that/ young...
<Fujitsu_> Well, maybe it is...
<phanatic> Fujitsu_, Hobbsee: http://phanatic.hu/announcement_en.txt (maybe you'll need to change charset to utf-8 to display some bits properly)
<Hobbsee> zul: indeed.  and you're old and decrepit
<zul> happy bday to you too
* Fujitsu_ looks
<phanatic> thanks :)
<phanatic> please send me your corrections in a /query
<phanatic> oh my, it's already 3:15am here :/
<bddebian> So who got in today?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu and welshbyte made Member
<Fujitsu_> Yup :D
<Hobbsee> phanatic: i just put it into kate, and will pastebin it?
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<bddebian> Great, congrats Fujitsu_
<bddebian> trappist didn't get in?
<phanatic> Hobbsee: would be perfect, thanks
<Fujitsu_> Thanks for your support, bddebian :)
<bddebian> NP
<bddebian> Thanks for your efforts :-)
<Fujitsu_> Thankyou for uploading some of my packages :)
<Toadstool> wow Fujitsu_ and welshbyte are members now? congrats' :)
<LaserJock> darn it, I can't seem to get anything done :(
<Toadstool> I wish I had a permanent internet connection :/
* LaserJock thinks he needs to call it a day
<zul> LaserJock: heh i think i can hear your wife calling you ;)
<Toadstool> heh
<LaserJock> zul: she already called a few minutes ago saying it was time for dinner
<Fujitsu_> Thanks Toadstool.
<zul> LaserJock: funny i can hear her too :)
* Fujitsu_ hits GCC Bugzilla.
<Fujitsu_> It keeps telling me I'm trying to change the Assignee.
<Fujitsu_> And then dies.
<Hobbsee> phanatic: http://pastebin.ca/162023 looks good :)
* Toadstool is struggling to find 1) a car to buy/rent/whatever 2) the closest Social Security Office 3) a bank which accepts french guys in San Diego :P
<LaserJock> Toadstool: good luck :-)
<Toadstool> thx
<phanatic> Hobbsee: thanks a lot :)
<Hobbsee> phanatic: not a problem :)  did you see the suggested change bit?
<phanatic> Hobbsee: yes, i'll take your suggestion
<Hobbsee> :)
<phanatic> if i post it to -announce, will it be automatically dropped, or is there a chance to get through? :)
<Hobbsee> phanatic: where do you want it?  ubuntu-devel-announce?  if you're not subscribed to the list anyway, it'll bounce
<Hobbsee> phanatic: give me what you want uploaded, and i'll try to send it.  i recall being subscribed to that
<zul> phanatic: -devel-announce is moderated as far as i can tell
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<phanatic> ubuntu-announce. this conference is intended for users, not developers...
<phanatic> or just push it to the weekly news?
<Burgundavia> what conference?
<Burgundavia> as I moderate -news, I might be able to help you
<Burgundavia> actually, the fridge is probably the best place for that
<phanatic> Burgundavia: there will be an ubuntu conference in hungary. i just finished the announcement in english
<Burgundavia> right, and I said that the fridge is probably the best place to announce it
<Burgundavia> I can also carry it in the UWN
<Burgundavia> need to add a section for  "upcoming events"
<gnomefreak> is there a place to find out about dapper-proposed repos? or is it the same as normal repos with -proposed in it?
<phanatic> Burgundavia: thanks. where shall i send the announcement?
<Burgundavia> for the fridge? fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> for UWN, you can add it to the wiki page yourself (just a short summary, not the full thing)
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue13#preview
<phanatic> thanks for the useful information, i was looking for these exactly :)
<Burgundavia> no worries
<phanatic> Burgundavia: so i should add a new section at the end called "upcoming events"?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> phanatic: you done editing?
<phanatic> Burgundavia: doing it right now
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<phanatic> Burgundavia: done, but i discovered a typo in the announcement i sent to fridge-devel@
<Burgundavia> phanatic: sent another email
<phanatic> Burgundavia: okay, i'll resend it
<Burgundavia> still needs to see a human editor to actually write the story
<phanatic> Burgundavia: sure
<phanatic> i run now... it's already 4am... night folks
<Hobbsee> night phanatic
<lukaswayne9> How can I apply a patch file?  Like the diffs that are ditributed with packages in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> lukaswayne9: in the source dir:  patch -p1 < ../patch.debdiff
<Hobbsee> lukaswayne9: often useful to run it with --dry-run first
<lukaswayne9> thanks
<lukaswayne9> where is the python distutils.core in edgy?
<lukaswayne9> python-dev or something?
<Hobbsee> lukaswayne9: check apt-cache search, or packages.ubuntu.com - i dont know offhand
<lukaswayne9> i'm not near an edgy box, but thanks
<Hobbsee> lukaswayne9: packages.ubuntu.com wont care.
<lukaswayne9> thanks
<lukaswayne9> that came out wrong, i'm really tired
<lukaswayne9> but i'm checking now, thanks :)
<ajmitch> amazing, someone retied the string
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: lower south island lost connectivity for ~4 hours, just came back
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ahh.  nice
<sladen> ajmitch: you guys really only have *1* cable?
<ajmitch> sladen: probably only 1 cable in this part of the country
<ajmitch> this is NZ, you know
<Hobbsee> yes, well
<Hobbsee> surprising you get more than dialup
<ajmitch> so am I
<ajmitch> & we have to fight for that, too
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> move to a nicer country :P
* Hobbsee breaks two of the library rules at once
<ajmitch> yes, like japan
<ajmitch> I certainly wouldn't move to australia just for 'fast' internet access
<Hobbsee> heh
* LaserJock has realized that nested backups are not exactly the way to go ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<LaserJock> I kept backing up and then just untaring in ~/
<LaserJock> so it looks like ~/ inside of ~/ inside of ~/
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i've done that too
<Fujitsu_> Hobbsee, what's a differing upstream tarball got to do with anything?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: because if the debian tarball has a different md5sum to the ubuntu one, it wont overwrite, saying that it's already in the distro
<Hobbsee> if it does, you'llhave to fake sync it
<Hobbsee> also, i rejected teh krename merge - it's not
<Fujitsu_> What's wrong with krename?
<Fujitsu_> dh_iconcache is still a valid sync, isn't it?
<Fujitsu_> Oops.
<Fujitsu_> Valid change, not sync.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: packages that are built with cdbs, that dont include a debian/cdbs/1/* dont need to have dh_iconcache, as that got adopted in the cdbs package (because i put it there)
<Fujitsu_> Ah.
<Hobbsee> if it's using debhelper, or has a custom kde.mk, you need it still
<Fujitsu_> That may want to be put somewhere so people can see it.
* Fujitsu_ files krename sync request.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: done it
<Fujitsu_> Ah, OK.
<Fujitsu_> Thanks :(
<Fujitsu_> *:)
<Hobbsee> done about 3 of them, actually, cos i was testing out the request sync script
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: it was assigned to me, wasnt it?
<Fujitsu_> What was?
<Hobbsee> krename
<Hobbsee> seeing as i made the last change
<Fujitsu_> Hmm... The upstream tarball for kstreamripper has a new name, so it should work, shouldn't it?
<crimsun> Fujitsu_: yes, it's a completely different source package
<Fujitsu_> So it is OK to sync?
<crimsun> yes
<Fujitsu_> Care to confirm it, crimsun/Hobbsee?
<crimsun> if I ever catch up to your flood, sure
<Hobbsee> i did some a few days ago :P
<Fujitsu_> OK, I did create a bit of a flood :(
<Hobbsee> Fujitsui
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu_: it's okay, my list was longer :P
<Fujitsu_> OK, I'm off to maths methods now...
<Fujitsu_> Thanks for all the merges and sync acks, Hobbsee/crimsun :)
<dholbach> good morning
<LaserJock> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi LaserJock
<imbrandon> heay dholbach and LaserJock
<dholbach> hi imbrandon
<LaserJock> hola imbrandon
* Hobbsee waves
<imbrandon> no more burning laptop ?
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> imbrandon: heh, we just had Burning Man here
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: fan is still running pretty hot.  *shrugs*
<imbrandon> hehe LaserJock i was there last year for burning man
<imbrandon> some strange folks
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon likes the ribfest in reno
<Hobbsee> current temp says 50C
<Hobbsee> *shrugs*
<imbrandon> 50C nots too bad
<Hobbsee> i've only just turned hte machine on though
<Hobbsee> 54
<imbrandon> 45 - 55
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: this thing has been up to 90C before.  a while to go yet
<imbrandon> wow 90, suprised it still works
<Hobbsee> of course, ksensors may be reporting back wrong
<Hobbsee> it tends to freeze up and die randomly when it gets that hot.
<ajmitch> my old desktop ued to shutdown somewhere about 93C
<imbrandon> 90 is not good at all , actualy above 60 it should auto shutoff
<ajmitch> then when I was visiting .au, it shutdown permanently :)
<imbrandon> ouch
<Hobbsee> above 60?  wouldnt turn on much, if that were the case :P
<Hobbsee> it's winterhere too - i wasnt watching it in summer
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'm doing a *full* backup now hehe.
<ajmitch> 'winter'
<ajmitch> so if we don't see you for awhile, we know what happened..
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: picture my laptop sounding ten or twenty times sicker than when you were here.
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> uh
<ajmitch> run away?
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee kicks konq
* imbrandon wispers to konq to kick back
* ajmitch joins in
<imbrandon> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
<imbrandon> doh
* ajmitch finds fix for RC f-spot bug
<Hobbsee> yay
<xerxas> Hi everyone
<xerxas> slomo, u there ?
<xerxas> does anyone knows how to package mozilla extensions ?
<Hobbsee> xerxas: examine how the others are done?
<xerxas> Hobbsee, I had a quick look
<xerxas> it's done differently
<xerxas> and most are synced from debian
<grexk_> hello xerxas
<xerxas> Hi grexk_
<xerxas> I would like to package freenigma
<xerxas> it's a gpg extension for webmails inside firefox
<imbrandon> xerxas, its already packaged
<imbrandon> mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<imbrandon> to use it
<xerxas> imbrandon, not enigmail, freenigma
<xerxas> freenigma integrates with webmails
<xerxas> like gmail
<imbrandon> ahh
<xerxas> it adds a button to encrypt the content of the form
<TheMuso> Why bother integrating with gmail when gmail has POP3?
<xerxas> why not ? :)
<xerxas> I like gmail web interface
<xerxas> messages group by conversation ordered by date, it's really a productive environment
<slomo> xerxas: yes
<Fujitsu> kdegraphics is really taking its time to build...
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, ;)
<imbrandon> kde* takes time to build , but good things come to those that wait , right ? hehe
<xerxas> hi slomo
<xerxas> slomo, do you know elisa ?
<slomo> i don't think so, why? :)
<Arbiter> hm doh
<Arbiter> kcmpureftpd was accepted :)
<slomo> xerxas: or do you mean that media center solution from fluendo?
<xerxas> yes
<xerxas> it's this
<xerxas> slomo, is it worth trying to package it ?
<xerxas> slomo: I have internet at home since yesterday evening
<xerxas> I read your mail ...
<slomo> it's already packaged for debian in pkg-gstreamer... but not yet ready for uploading
<xerxas> ok
<slomo> maybe with next release or something :)
<xerxas> My internet access is kind of broken (the modem is given by the isp , it does nat, but you configure nat on the ISP website, and they upload the config on your modem )
<xerxas> unfortunately, the website is broken so I cannot have nat ...
<xerxas> ...
<xerxas> slomo, what I should do with gnash ?
<xerxas> find why it seg faults ?
<xerxas> slomo,  you wrote: The version from experimental doesn't work at all in edgy... at least
<xerxas> for me the firefox/mozilla plugin segfaults immediately :(
<slomo> yes, fix it :) but it seems the bugs are known in debian too
<xerxas> ok
<slomo> so maybe try a newer cvs snapshot
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> cvs update within that tree and rename the direcotry ?
<slomo> or talk with the debian maintainer
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> slomo,  I'm just new to this process ...
<xerxas> I would like to make a simple package not yet packaged
<slomo> no you do a cvs checkout and then create a tarball from this
<xerxas> ok
<slomo> if upstream is sane via "make distcheck"
<xerxas> copying debian directory in the new tree would work ?
<slomo> and then you go into the debian package and run uupdate /path/to/newtarball
<slomo> should work when the only changes in the diff.gz are the debian directory
<ajmitch> hi slomo
<slomo> hi ajmitch
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> Ettercap has some issues.
<Fujitsu> With both this upload and the last...
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please upload a patch for me, in order to let ettercap build?
<xerxas> slomo, or I can try to package that : http://thomer.com/icmptx/
<slomo> xerxas: sure, do it :) sounds cool
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> cool
<xerxas> not right now
<xerxas> I have a meeting
<xerxas> then lunch
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
<xerxas> then we'll see: )
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:03)
* Fujitsu is annoyed: at away scripts
* cypher1 is away: Away from Desk
<Arbiter> heh :)
<Hobbsee> cypher1: kill the script please
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, got a second to upload a two line change to ettercap? Neither of the last two uploads succeeded, as somebody added a .desktop and icon, but not the directories they're meant to reside in.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i noticed that, actually.  that our version ftbfs.
<Fujitsu> Yeha.
* Hobbsee thinks
<Fujitsu> As does the one before.
<Fujitsu> I've got a patch.
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/ettercap_fix.diff
<Fujitsu> I'm surprised that that FTBFS got through three people: jpatrick, myself, Hobbsee... It's very odd, because I'm /sure/ I build-tested it.
<Fujitsu> Actually, the .desktop and icon should probably be installed in -gtk, not -common...
<welshbyte> good morning
<Fujitsu> Morning, welshbyte.
<Fujitsu> And congratulations on your membership!
<welshbyte> hey Fujitsu
<welshbyte> same to you :)
<welshbyte> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi welshbyte congrats
<welshbyte> thanks :)
<Lutin> Hi
<Fujitsu> Hi, Lutin.
<Lutin> is there any policy concerning the x-session-managers packaging ?
<Fade> well, this xemacs bug is serious...
<TheMuso> welshbyte: Did you get membership or something?
<welshbyte> TheMuso: yeah :)
<TheMuso> Congrats.
<welshbyte> thanks
<TheMuso> Welcome
* Arbiter back
<Fujitsu> Hi, Arbiter.
<Arbiter> heya Fujitsu
<Arbiter> sigh
<Arbiter> i'm too busy
<Arbiter> i've missed yesterday's CC
<Arbiter> :/
<Lutin>  is there any policy concerning the x-session-managers packaging ?
<welshbyte> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi welshbyte
<geser> hello
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<geser> libao-polyp is uninstallable and unbuildable in edgy because of missing libpolyp-dev (source was polypaudio). polypaudio got remove on 2005-12-21 from dapper
<geser> what should happen with libao-polyp?
<Hobbsee> what source is libao-polyp in?
<geser> libao-polyp is both binary and source name
<Hobbsee> i'ts not in edgy
<Fujitsu> Yeah, neither the source nor binary are.
<geser> Hobbsee: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/sound/libao-polyp
<geser> I see it's amd64 only. why?
<geser> and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libao-polyp/ doesn't say it got removed
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libao-polyp/0.3-1ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> the others are sitting in dep wait
<geser> yes, because of the missing libpolyp-dev
<Hobbsee> geser: it was never built for amd64 for edgy.
<Hobbsee> geser: file a request asking for it to be removed from the archive.
<Hobbsee> check the rdepends on it first
<slomo> geser: so get polypaudio (aka pulse) 0.9.something from unstable maybe
<Hobbsee> slomo: if it was removed on dapper though....
<slomo> Hobbsee: because of "dead" upstream... upstream got alive again recently and polyp much better now
<Hobbsee> ah
<geser> there is currently only an ITP for pulseaudio available
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: ping? (don't worry i won't ask you for reviews)
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: heya
<Arbiter> hey :)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: there's a small issue with konqueror on kubuntu with purple theme
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: that some of it's still blue?
<Arbiter> yep
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: want a screenshot?
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: yeah, although i think i know what you're talking about
<Arbiter> http://www.arbiterlab.net/shots/sshot.png
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: konqueror logo is still blue
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: yep
<Hobbsee> i think kwwii's fixing that
<Arbiter> well :)
<geser> Hobbsee: could you add an ACK to bug 59168?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59168 in libao-polyp "[Edgy]  Please remove libao-polyp from the archive" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59168
* Arbiter needs to reboot..
<Arbiter> brb
<Hobbsee> geser: wasnt that going to be fixed, with a new polyaudio thing?  get slomo or someone who knows something about it to ack it
<geser> ok
<geser> pulseaudio isn't packaged yet
<neutrinomass> can somebody please ACK bug 59171 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59171 in deal "Please sync deal 3.0.8-4 from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59171
<xerxas> Where do I find 822-date ?
<xerxas> oops
<StevenK> dpkg-dev
<xerxas> sorry
<xerxas> I have it
<kagou> can a motu have a look at my 2 packages on revu ?
<jenda> Hello - does anyone have a link handy for a .deb packaging guide or something of the sort?
<kagou> jenda: in system/help/documentations
<jenda> system or online documentation, kagou?
<zul> doc.ubuntulinux.org
<zul> er...docs
<kagou> jenda: like zul, and also on www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<jenda> thx
<jenda> ok, good 'nuff. laters.
<kagou> cya
* Fujitsu runs off to bed.
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide > jen
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide > jenda
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: perhaps you know how to disable AIGLX in edgy?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Arbiter> aw
<Arbiter> since i get something like this http://phpfi.com/149574
<Arbiter> in edgy
<Arbiter> composite is not enabled in my xorg.conf... but AIGLX seems to enable it automatically
<Hobbsee> that was eay :P
* Hobbsee doesnt deal in compiz, aiglx, etc
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: me too but
<Arbiter> i've installed Knot2 this morning
<Arbiter> and this is the result :P
<Arbiter> (i don't have xgl nor compiz installed)
<Arbiter> and AIGLX seems to be included in xserver-xorg
<Arbiter> :P
<Hobbsee> ah
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Arbiter> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Arbiter
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: composite extensions seems to enabled also when they're not explicitly enabled via xorg.conf
<Arbiter> this breaks ATI 3d support by default
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee has an X that "just works" (tm)
<Arbiter> (i think that nvidia users shouldn't have problems)
<Arbiter> bddebian: i've read your comment about ktagebuch
<Arbiter> what were the problems in detail?
<bddebian> Arbiter: You'll have to refresh my memory :-)
<Arbiter> "Overall the packaging looks good but run linda/lintian on your resulting debs, there are several issues. Thanks."
<Arbiter> (sorry, i've been busy for a while)
* Arbiter missed yesterday's CC too :/
<bddebian> Did you run linda and/or lintian on your .deb files?
<Hobbsee> linda
<Arbiter> hm wait
<Hobbsee> seeing as i can harrass the maintainer when it crashes.  isnt that right, StevenK?  :P
<Arbiter> i'm from a fresh ubuntu installation :P
<Arbiter> i need to rebuild the .debs :P
<Arbiter> i'm (re)building the package
<geser> slomo: about the libao-polyp package: should it be removed as pulseaudio isn't in debian yet (only ITP'ed)?
<slomo> geser: probably... i thought pulse was already in debian
<slomo> geser: but if that's not the case yet... remove :)
<geser> could you then add an ACK to bug 59168?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59168 in libao-polyp "[Edgy]  Please remove libao-polyp from the archive" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59168
<Arbiter> bddebian: ping?
<bddebian> Arbiter: Yo
<Arbiter> W: ktagebuch; The library libfilesystem is not in a shlibs file.
<Arbiter> W: ktagebuch; The library libktagebuch is not in a shlibs file.
<Arbiter> ?
<Arbiter> these errors/warnings?
<bddebian> Aye
<Arbiter> mh
<Arbiter> also
<Arbiter> E: ktagebuch: postinst-must-call-ldconfig usr/lib/libktagebuch.so.1.0.0
<Arbiter> mh
* Arbiter fixes
<bddebian> Arbiter: Good man! :-)
<ajmitch> using dh_makeshlibs?
<Arbiter> yup, and calling ldconfig in postinst
<Arbiter> ajmitch: ah, i need your help
<Arbiter> hm nope :P
<ajmitch> you shouldn't need to put ldconfig in postinst manually, if debhelper is being used throughout
<Arbiter> mh ok :)
* welshbyte takes a break from cleaning the kitchen
<welshbyte> ho hum, back to work
<Arbiter> bddebian: http://phpfi.com/149602
<Arbiter> o.O
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte, congrats! :-)
<bddebian> Arbiter: Those come from the package itself right?
<Arbiter> yep
<Arbiter> ..so?
<Adri2000> hello :)
<Arbiter> hello Adri2000
<bddebian> Arbiter: Sorry I'm at work so I'm a little in and out
<Arbiter> np
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: ping?
<Adri2000> does someone know what is that (in debian/rules) :
<Adri2000> ifneq "$(wildcard /usr/share/misc/config.sub)" ""
<Adri2000>         cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub
<Adri2000> endif
<Adri2000> there is the same with config/guess
* Hobbsee sneaks in and waves to Arbiter 
<Adri2000> config.guess sorry
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: i've got no answers from upstreams authors of *-servicemenu
<bddebian> Arbiter: I'm not sure I know the answer to that one :-(
<Arbiter> (attach-to-email-servicemenu and debian-servicemenu)
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: what over?   a debian/ ir or something?
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: the licensing issue (website says GPL but no copyright or GPL comments in source files)
<broonie> Adri2000: It means "update to a current copy of config.{sub,guess} if there is one on the system"
<Hobbsee> oh, yes, right
<Arbiter> i sent the email about 1 month ago
<Arbiter> i don't know if nuke and remove them from PackageCandidates or not :/
<Adri2000> broonie: should i let this as it is ? because then i have a 2877 lines diff.gz :-/
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: that seems like a lot.
<Adri2000> i agree :)
<broonie> Yes, unfortunately some people seem to think that's a good way to do things.
<broonie> You can avoid the enormous diff be removing the package that provides config.{sub,guess} (autotools-dev IIRC) during the build.
<Arbiter> or delete the ifneq "$(" stuff
<Arbiter> :P
<Adri2000> broonie: who are "some people" ? dh_make itself adds theses lines when creating debian/rules, i think because it detects config.{sub,guess} in the directory.
<welshbyte> bddebian: thanks :)
<bddebian> welshbyte: Noo, THANK YOU :-)
<Arbiter> bug 58112
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58112 in xorg "Add a debconf option to disable composite extention" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58112
<Arbiter> haha! found the xorg bug
<Quinn_Storm> hey guys, quick question about pbuilder...is it possible & safe to pbuilder for a different arch than you run on? (like build amd64 packages on an i386 system?)
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and yes
<Hobbsee> as for how, you'll likely have to check man pbuilder, as i dont remember, btu i've seen it done
<Quinn_Storm> ok, because people are getting upset that my amd64 packages are out of date.  this will be nice for them
<Quinn_Storm> ok...strange...not mentioned in man pbuilder...
<zul> hey laserjock
<LaserJock> hi zul
<dholbach> I'd prefer if quinn_storm would get his packages into ubuntu
<dholbach> narf
<dholbach> it's his packages that we get bug reports for
<bddebian> I thought Quinn_Storm was a she?
<LaserJock> mhm
<gnomefreak> she is a she
<gnomefreak> dholbach: shes thought about it
<dholbach> gnomefreak: ah ok
<dholbach> gnomefreak: I think I'm going to write her and invite her to work with the desktop team on it
<gnomefreak> cool
<Sp4rKy> does anyone over edgy ?
* tuxmaniac surprised at arm-elf-gcc not packaged on Ubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone got any more info on building amd64 binaries/packages on an i386 system?
<habeeb> Since a guy asked in the wiki, are there logs from the sessions about packaging?
<LaserJock> habeeb: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/
<habeeb> Thanks
<habeeb> I think I did something retarded ^_^
<habeeb> Following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingBasics
<habeeb> I used the command on step 3.
<habeeb> Which says something about edgy,and I have dapper <:
<geser> Are you trying to backport packages?
<thom> did you see step 1?
<habeeb> thom: yes, I obviously saw step 1.
<habeeb> thom: but it didnt say "If you use dapper, bypass step 2"
<habeeb> It should have been waaayyy more clear..
<habeeb> So, what did I do? ^_^
<habeeb> and what should I expect?
<thom> habeeb: why would you skip step 2?
<thom> habeeb: the point i was referring to was "If you are running Dapper download Edgy's debootstrap from [WWW]  packages.ubuntu.com and install it with dpkg -i"
<habeeb> Because I'm using Dapper. And the command it gives, says something about edgy
<habeeb> sudo pbuilder create --distribution edgy \ --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse"
<thom> well, if you want to create a dapper pbuilder, just change all the instances of edgy to dapper
<thom> but to make packages to be uploaded to the archive, you'll need an edgy pbuilder
<habeeb> So, what should I do? :/
<habeeb> I dont really know what a pbuilder is.. So should I chose the edgy or the dapper one?
<geser> a pbuilder is a clean environment to build packages
<habeeb> I see
<thom> what do you want to do? if you're just making packages for yourself, make a dapper one. if you're wanting to make packages for ubuntu itself, make an edgy one
<habeeb> And what would happen if I used the edgy one on dapper?
<habeeb> thom: I want to learn the packaging basics, following the school irc logs :/
<geser> you would create debs for edgy
<habeeb> I see.
<thom> right, so follow the instructions then. it doesn't affect your install; it creates a secondary environment
<habeeb> Great thanks.
<trappist> could somebody have a look at bug 55790 - there's been a patch sitting for about a month, hoping somebody could test and maybe upload it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55790 in oidentd "Init script always leaves defunct netstat process" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55790
<matid> Hi, do we have a group like ubuntu-universe-sponsors, but for multiverse?
<matid> I'm sorry. In fact, I need a group like MOTU Reviewers. Should debdiffs to multiverse be assigned to them or do we have a different group for maintaining the multiverse?
<crimsun> matid: same group.
<matid> crimsun: Thanks, that what I did
<mxpxpod> has anyone taken a look at vmware-player's kernel modules for edgy?
<AnAnt> demon@poleboy.de here ?
<hub> mxpxpod: non free stuff?
<hub> mxpxpod: that would violate the kernel license?
<mxpxpod> hub: no, the free stuff
<hub> are you sure it is Free Software?
<mxpxpod> well, ok, it's probably not "free", but it's in multiverse
<hub> AFAIR, they "taint" the kernel
<mxpxpod> hub: ok... but you could apt-get install vmware-player and the kernel modules in dapper and it worked nicely... there are reports and a launchpad bug on some issues in edgy
<mxpxpod> hub: so I was just wondering if multiverse is kind of on the backburner for edgy right now
<hub> it is community maintained
<hub> feel fre to fix the package
<mxpxpod> hub: alright, thanks
<zul> actually the vmware-player kernel modules is going to be in linux-restricted for edgy
<allee> hi,
<ausimage> Hello in regards to bug#58682. The update today for edgy did not help my situation.
<crimsun> bug 58682
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<ausimage> Hey crimsun. I am just looking to get this universe package bug addressed so that Galeon will be useable when it comes out in October.
<crimsun> I'll attempt to reproduce it w/ galeon, hold.
<crimsun> err, maybe not, since routing seems to be screwed
<ausimage> Tnx for trying crimsun... I will try and keep on this bug over the next few days. I am usually connected to IRC though not in chat. I would appreciate any revelations.
<mxpxpod> zul: really?
<mxpxpod> zul: when is that happening (the vmware modules in linux-restricted)
<trappist> what's the proper way to build a package with a specific compiler flag, if the configure script respects, say, CXXFLAGS
<trappist> as an env var, not an argument
<bddebian> trappist: Inside of debian/rules?
<trappist> bddebian: yeah
<bddebian> You can set CFLAGS or I believe there is something like DEB_CONFIG_OPTS or something like that
<trappist> ok thanks
<crimsun> CFLAGS="" CXXFLAGS="" ./configure --blah
<trappist> crimsun: yeah that I can do, I was wondering how to say that in debian/rules
<crimsun> above verbatim
<crimsun> (well, not verbatim, I suppose, since you probably want to enumerate CFLAGS and/or CXXFLAGS)
<trappist> ok I just said CXXFLAGS="-myflag" in debian rules and I got the result I was looking for
<bddebian> crimsun: Always have to show me up eh? :)
<crimsun> bddebian: it's the same thing you said
<bddebian> :-)
<trappist> bug 19124 <-- this has been a bug since hoary and is still in edgy, and I think there is no solution - can we drop the amd64 package?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19124 in partimage "partimage 0.6.4-10 on Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.04 fails at runtime" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19124
<trappist> debian has dropped it
<crimsun> if they've already dropped it, it will be autosynced out next go-round [or you can ask for its explicit removal now] 
<trappist> crimsun: they've dropped the amd64 version, because that's where the bug is - does the same thing apply?
<crimsun> yes, dropping arch-specific bins
<trappist> how often are go-rounds?
<crimsun> frequent at the beginning of the dev cycle, all but nonexistent now
<crimsun> you can still file a bug against the source package
<trappist> I think that's what that bug is
<LaserJock> crimsun: can you change permissions on files in debian/rules?
<crimsun> yes
<LaserJock> crimsun: just chmod?
<crimsun> (is this in reference to #edubuntu?)
<LaserJock> crimsun: heh, yeah, sorry
<crimsun> I haven't read all the backscroll, sec
<LaserJock> for the spec I'm doing I need to install files o-r
<crimsun> so they need to ship o-r before dh_builddeb(1) is invoked
<trappist> crimsun: according the changelog, debian dropped the amd64 version of this package 2 years ago this last monday
<LaserJock> crimsun: I did: chmod 640 $(CURDIR)/debian/edubuntu-menus/usr/share/edubuntu-menus/groups/*.menu
<LaserJock> but it didn't look like it worked
<crimsun> you can use dh_fixperms -X
<crimsun> although I don't see why it wouldn't have worked
<LaserJock> well, maybe I messed something up
<crimsun> pastebin debian/rules?
<LaserJock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22775
<bddebian> Damn I hate when my job gets in the way of MOTUness :-(
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> -rw-r----- would be 640, right?
* LaserJock is still trying to get those numbers down
<crimsun> yes
<bddebian> d000d
<LaserJock> darn, I just get -rw-r--r--
<bddebian> Even my dumb ass gets those.. ;-P
<bddebian> Until, of course, you throw in setuid and setgid :-)
<LaserJock> yeah, chemist here, smarter you are the dumber you get
<bddebian> hehe
<bddebian> damnit, now I have no excuse.. :-)
<cbx33> Hey peeps
<welshbyte> i'm a student and i have no drug or alcohol problem to fall back on :/
* bddebian hands welshbyte the crack pipe
<welshbyte> heh :)
<bddebian> OK heading home.  Later gang
<crimsun> ah, debhelper
<crimsun> just work around that by using postinst as ogra suggested
<mxpxpod> zul: ping?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-07
<Quinn_Storm> hey guys, figured I'd ask again since new people might be here...does anyone know of any good way that I could build amd64 packages on i386?  I would rather not have to build gcc from source...
<Quinn_Storm> in fact, as I expected, I can't even make the x86_64 gcc compile
<ajmitch> it *may* be possible to cross-compile, but it really wouldn't be nice to setup
<Quinn_Storm> ok yeah...it just is getting obnoxious that I can't have fully up to date amd64 packages for my usres
<ajmitch> just find someone who you trust to build amd64 packages when needed
<Quinn_Storm> users^
<Quinn_Storm> I think maybe I'll see about a build service or something
* ajmitch should set something up on his box :)
* Quinn_Storm is just tired of amd64 users complaining since there's nothing for them
* Quinn_Storm also...wishes she hadn't wasted 6 hours trying to build gcc
<grexk_> Quinn_Storm: Try buildd
<Quinn_Storm> grexk_: that won't help with the need to cross-compile
<ajmitch> grexk_: still requires having the hardware
* Quinn_Storm only owns a lowly i386 box
* ajmitch had mini-dinstall chained up to pbuilder at one point
* grexk_ ok....
* Quinn_Storm 's head hurts after all that staring at binutils/gcc stuff
<grexk_> hehehe
<zul_> that would be cool to cross compile but a pain in the ass
<Quinn_Storm> yeah
<Quinn_Storm> I wish I had an amd64 box...or someone who really trusted me (pbuilder needs root)
<Quinn_Storm> well they wouldn't have to -really- trust me if they had uml
<plugwash> hmm, if you use tt mode you should be able to install uml entirely from your normal user account
<plugwash> and then install a pbuilder inside it
<Quinn_Storm> tt mode? dunno much about that
<plugwash> uml has 3 modes
<Quinn_Storm> ah ok
<plugwash> skas mode is the best performing and most secure but needs special support in the host kernel
<plugwash> tt mode is the original mode and provides no secuirty (e.g. users inside your uml will be able to break out to your user account on the host
<Quinn_Storm> tt is exactly what I'd need to make a pbuilder though
<plugwash> tt jail mode has more security features than tt mode and doesn't need any special support on the host but is much slower than any of the other modes
<Quinn_Storm> I wish I could just cross-compile, heh
<fbond> this is new:
<fbond> E: midisport-firmware: maintainer-script-calls-init-script-directly postinst:40
<fbond> how should I be calling an initscript from my maintainer script?
<crimsun> test for and use invoke-rc.d first only falling back to direct invocation if invoke-rc.d doesn't exist
<ryanakca> crimsun: it's been over a month and a half since I sent the developper an e-mail to change the name from gnome-clipboard-daemon to clipboard-daemon . no response
<crimsun> ryanakca: which developer?
<ryanakca> it's only developper, M. Lai I think... I'll check.
<crimsun> upstream upstream, then?
<crimsun> I wouldn't change the name without his/her explicit written approval
<ryanakca> yes
<ryanakca> Mr. H. Lai
* ryanakca wonders if he'll get a reply before UniverseFreeze
<crimsun> don't worry about it for 6.10
<ryanakca> hmm.. .well, he's definetly not missing... he's a developper for AutoPackage
<Plug> When is universe-freeze?
<crimsun> Sept 28t.
<crimsun> +h
<ryanakca> Sept 28th
<Plug> Cool.  That gives me a bit more time to battle my nm-pptp-vpn plugin.
<LaserJock> oh bugger
<LaserJock> \o/
<fbond> crimsun, you seem to have a handle on udev, do you have time to help me out?
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<fbond> my midisport-firmware package is now put together well, I think, but the firmware is no longer loaded by udev, although it worked fine under dapper
<fbond> The device isn't recognized appropriately, it would seem.
<fbond> I have a shallow understanding of the actual .rules file...
<fbond> * I haven't yet uploaded the most recent version of the package to revu, but the rules file is the same
<crimsun> pointer please?
<fbond> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/midisport-firmware-0608202105/midisport-firmware-1.2/42-midisport-firmware.rules.in
<fbond> @firmwaredir@ is replaced during build with the correct path
<ubuntu-es> fbond: Error: "firmwaredir@" is not a valid command.
<fbond> hah
<crimsun> oh
<crimsun> usbfs isn't mounted by default anymore.
<crimsun> I have a hackaround for my homebrewed udev rule for the M-Audio DFU
<fbond> ok, I don't know much about that
<fbond> so, is there anything that I personally can do about that, or is this, "sorry, can't be helped?"
<fbond> Does my udev rule need to mount usbfs?
<crimsun> I haven't checked fxload. Does it require usbfs?
<fbond> I believe it does...
<fbond> hang on 2 secs
<crimsun> the code will have a usbfs_t
<crimsun> if so, the code needs to be updated
<crimsun> unfortunately I haven't done that yet
<fbond> ues ot dpes
<fbond> sorry
<fbond> yes it does require usbfs
<fbond> the fxload code needs to be updated?
<crimsun> yes
<fbond> to mount usbfs?
<crimsun> no, to note rely on usbfs
<crimsun> to not
<crimsun> (this lag is horrible)
<fbond> interesting
<fbond> that's ok
<fbond> or, it's ok for me, anyway :)
<fbond> so, can I help you with that, or is it better just to leave it to "those who know"
<fbond> (I'm actually a little curious as to how one would remove a dependency like that, apart from a significant re-write...)
<crimsun> clemens needs to update it, else I'll just patch it and push it to him
<fbond> ok, sounds good
<fbond> in the meantime, I'll consider my package ready to go, so, keep that in mind if you have a few minutes to take a look :)
<fbond> thanks for your help, too...
<fbond> BTW fxload manpage also contains references to usbfs; may want to make sure the manpage gets patched, too...
<Hobbsee> hey all
<welshbyte> hey Hobbsee
<TheMuso> Hey Hobbsee.
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<TheMuso> Hey ajmitch.
<Hobbsee> hey welshbyte, TheMuso, ajmitch
<printk> Hello everyone.  I see there are several books that are free that are very interesting to linux.  (Linux Device Drivers Rev 3 for example).  Anyway, I was thinking about packaing these books into pdf (if not already) and creating debs to put them in /usr/share/doc.  Now I know I for one would appreciate this.  Do you guys feel this could be something that would be useful or should I not really bother?
<bluefoxicy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ufoai/  #16 most active on sf.net
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy: good, caused they were almost dead for a long time
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia: nods, I'm gonna go shower, probably make sure that's on MOTU/Teams/Games in the wiki when I get back
<imbrandon> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<LaserJock> hmm
<xerxas> Hi everyone
<Fujitsu> Are any MOTUs available to upload a patch for ettercap for me? It doesn't build at the moment.
<dholbach> good morning
<Kagou> good morning dholbach
<Mithrandir> hi Daniel
<dholbach> hey Kagou, hey Tollef!
<imbrandon> moins dholbach Mithrandir and Kagou
<dholbach> hi imbrandon
<Kagou> hey imbrandon
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:39:34)
<imbrandon> cypher1, please turn off away/back messages
<cypher1> imbrandon: sure.. sorry..
<imbrandon> no worries ;)
<cypher1> :)
<cypher1> tomorow is REVU DAY right
<cypher1> nothing mentioned in topic :(
<imbrandon> yes tomarrow is revu day
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:imbrandon] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | REVU Day Sept 8th | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Focus on http://tinyurl.com/nl87h (MOTU bugs) and http://tinyurl.com/rjcqu (UNMETDEPS) and http://tinyurl.com/kbxpe (mysqlclient) | http://tinyurl.com/pghsw (motureviewers) | [Edgy MoM]  https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fg
<imbrandon> there ya go ;)
<cypher1> :D thanks
<Kagou> :)
<dholbach> imbrandon: the last bit is truncated
<imbrandon> ahh yea topic limit
<imbrandon> hrm
<dholbach> drop the UNMETDEPS and mysqlclient stuff
<imbrandon> yea i was just thinking that, its been there for months
<dholbach> the other link too
<dholbach> MOTU bugs
<imbrandon> kk
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:imbrandon] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | REVU Day Sept 8th | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | [Edgy MoM]  https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU
<dholbach> super
<imbrandon> ;)
<cypher1> cool
<imbrandon> who is william grant ?
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/people/fujitsu ?
<imbrandon> ahh ok
* Arbiter says hello to everyone
* Kagou hugs dholbach 
* dholbach hugs Kagou back
<phanatic> morning
<imbrandon>  /quit
<frandavid100> hi guys
<frandavid100> are we still in time to include new packages in edgy's universe?
<phanatic> frandavid100: hi
<phanatic> yes :)
<frandavid100> hi phanatic
<frandavid100> I'm very interested in getting CCL, an internet cafe control software into the repos
<frandavid100> But I don't still have the skills to make a compliant package, so a guy from ubuntuforums did it for me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1472615#post1472615
<frandavid100> it still needs some tweaks I think... when's the deadline?
<phanatic> 28th september i think
<frandavid100> still lots of time then... somehow I thought it was this week
<frandavid100> what if we fixed the thing and uploaded it to REVU? do you think i would hit edgy, or does it take lots of time to revise?
<phanatic> frandavid100: it depends. but my advice is to go ahead :)
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hello phanatic
<frandavid100> it does work ^^ I'll have to check the package descriptions and the copyright info, but it's basically done!!
<frandavid100> see you later guys
<frandavid100> thanks for all phanatic
<Fujitsu> Erm, what's up with jonpollack's karma?
<Fujitsu> He's apparently the 5th-top Ubuntu contributor, with > 500000 karma, and only two karma-related actions.
<phanatic> Fujitsu: lol, it's more than interesting :)
<Fujitsu> It's the oddest thing I've ever seen on Launchpad. And I've seen a lot of odd things.
<beligum> hi all, I'm about to upload a new package to REVU and I'm wondering if I've got everything
<beligum> did a dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot && dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot
<beligum> that's it?
<phanatic> beligum: the last command should be enough
<beligum> ah, ok
<beligum> so now, all I need is dput *_source.changes ?
<phanatic> beligum: yea
<beligum> great
<Hobbsee> beligum: dput revu *source.changes
<Hobbsee> you dont need the revu if you've changed dput.cf though
<beligum> ah, allright
<beligum> should I wait for someone to review the packages, or commit now?
<Hobbsee> (otherwise you'll be trying to upload straight to the ubuntu archives, and it will decline you)
<Hobbsee> beligum: does commit mean run the dput command?
<beligum> yes, indeed, sorry
<Hobbsee> beligum: people will look after you dput - that's what revu is there for
<beligum> ok, it's just that Ridell offered to review them first
<Hobbsee> beligum: he'll want you to upload to revu, and review them there, i'm guessing
<Hobbsee> this is a new package?
<beligum> yes
<beligum> ScreenKast, a screen-capturing program
<Hobbsee> yeah, dput it
<Hobbsee> sounds nice :)
<beligum> hmmm, what's the difference between debuild and dpkg-buildpackage
<beligum> ?
<StevenK> beligum: debuild is a wrapper around the latter.
<beligum> ic
<StevenK> beligum: debuild also can run things like lintian or linda after dpkg-buildpackage finishes
<beligum> Hmmmm; E: Couldn't find package debuild
<zul> you might have to install devscripts
<beligum> cool, so debuild does everything necessary to release to package?
<Hobbsee> it doestn call debsign
<beligum> ah, k
<StevenK> I thought it could?
<StevenK> Sure it can
* StevenK waves to manual page at Hobbsee
<StevenK> s/to/the/
<zul> er...debuild -S
<Hobbsee> StevenK: it probably could.  doesnt by default though
* Hobbsee waves her axe at StevenK 
<phanatic> lol
<beligum> crap, I get a newer-standards-version 3.7.2, should I change to that?
* TheMuso waves to Hobbsee and StevenK.
* Mithrandir tickles Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey TheMuso
* Hobbsee tickles Mithrandir back, and stomps on his levitated feet
<Hobbsee> beligum: no that's fine.
<Hobbsee> beligum: StevenK needs to get his version updated
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: how's .au today?
<StevenK> GRR!
<StevenK> Hobbsee: That's Lintian!
<StevenK> *NOT* Linda
<Hobbsee> StevenK: i thought linda was giving that anyway.
<StevenK> And I thought I fixed it.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: i'm being yelled at by StevenK.  au still exists.
* Hobbsee hides from StevenK 
<TheMuso> Hey Hobbsee. Manage to prevent yourself from being blown over today? :)
<beligum> Just to be difficult: how do I build a package on one machine, but sign it on another?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: just
<Hobbsee> beligum: debsign -r - check man debsign
<beligum> Hobbsee, thx
<Hobbsee> beligum: assuming you've got ssh from one machine to the other
<beligum> yeah, sure
<Hobbsee> beligum: otherwise copy the source from one machine to the other, then sign it on the other machine
<beligum> Hobbsee, just out of curiousity, does the binary or the source get signed?
<beligum> or both?
<Hobbsee> beligum: the source.
* Hobbsee wonders if you can sign a binary
<Hobbsee> well, you specify what you want signed
<Hobbsee> usually the source.changes
<geser> !info dpkg-sig edgy
<ubotu> dpkg-sig: create and verify signatures on .deb-files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 232 kB
<beligum> How bad are the error messages lintian returns?
<Hobbsee> depends what they are
<synic> where do I upload my gpg key in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> synic: launchpad/people/yournick and hit the gpg thing
<beligum> I've a dilemma here: don't think the packages (libinstrudeo & ScreenKast) will be finished and I'll have to leave in an hour and won't be back till Sunday, should I sent them to REPO anyway?
<beligum> damn, REVU that is ;)
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> they'll just sit there, no problem
<beligum> ok
<synic> ok... so now I'm supposed to ask to be added to the universe contributors team
<beligum> Can someone tell me what happens after uploading to REVU, just quickly?
<beligum> (btw, done)
<synic> who do I ask for that?
<Hobbsee> synic: see the /topic ?
<synic> ah.
<Hobbsee> beligum: you give people in here the link, ask them to look at it, MOTU's can look and review it.  if you get two passes, they upload it
<beligum> Hobbsee, great, thanks for that
<beligum> After loggin in with email at revu and pressing recover, I get this python error: Mod_python error: "PythonHandler mod_python.publisher"
<beligum> got a traceback too
<Hobbsee> siretart: *poke*
<Hobbsee> eh, probably idling
<Hobbsee> beligum: siretart may well want that error pastebinned, and a link given to him
<beligum> ok, sec
<beligum> hmm, now it changed
<beligum> to "To decrypt your password, type the following into your shell:" ...
<beligum> but plaintext, no html
<Hobbsee> and?
<Hobbsee> you want to use the plaintext
<Hobbsee> it's all encrypted
* Hobbsee waves to dholbach 
<beligum> No, I mean, after logging in at revu, and pressing recover, I get some plaintext message (pastebin not cooperating here)
<beligum> It says: "To decrypt your password, type the following into your shell:", but I can't see the message or any html at all
<beligum> http://bpower2.com/revuerror.txt
<beligum> that's the python error
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> that
<siretart> beligum: try reloading
<beligum> done now, I get this: bpower2.com/revuerror2.txt
<beligum> How long should I wait before the uploads show up on revu ?
<phanatic> beligum: 5-10 minutes max.
<siretart> did you upload exaile_0.2.2_i386.changes ?
<beligum> nope, libinstrudeo and screenkast
<siretart> your key isn't in the keyring. are you already in the lp group?
<beligum> yes, I think so
<beligum> I'm in the ubuntu universe package contrib group
<beligum> uploaded and confirmed my key last night, thought that was done
<siretart> beligum: processed manually now
<siretart> try lostpw again, please
<beligum> nope, error2 again
<synic> siretart: that was me.  Something wrong with it?
<siretart> synic: yes. the part about exaile_0.2.2_i386.changes
<synic> hrmm?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<synic> siretart: what do I need to do to fix it?
<siretart> synic: upload a exaile_0.2.2_source.changes file instead
<synic> ah, ok
<siretart> ok. lostpw.py should do again now
<siretart> was indeed a silly permissions problem. which really needs to be fixed at some point
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<beligum> Hi all, thanks for all the help
<siretart> huhu bddebian. how are you?
<beligum> screenKast and libinstrudeo successfully uploaded
<bddebian> siretart: OK, thanks.  You?
<siretart> bddebian: badly stressed with move, thesis, gf, the world..
<beligum> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3048 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3047
<beligum> Would be great if you could take a look
<bddebian> siretart: Heh, I hear that man
<beligum> Anyway, I'm off to France, cya on Sunday or Monday
<Lutin> Hi
<Lutin> bddebian, is there a policy related to the x-session-managers packaging ?
<bddebian> Lutin: Hello.  Probably but I couldn't tell you what it is unfortunately.  Sorry.
<Lutin> bddebian, ok.
<Lutin> thanks
<geser> what could be a reason why a package builds fine in a pbuilder but not on the buildds?
<LaserJock> geser: maybe your pbuilder is not updated
<LaserJock> geser: is it on the same arch?
<bddebian> geser: What's the error on the build log on the buildd?
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<geser> it builds in my pbuilder
<bddebian> geser: I mean on LaunchPad?
<geser> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4165426/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-powerpc.libgtk-java_2.9.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> ia64 failed with the same error
<geser> the last try on amd64 dito (the current try failed because of a chroot problem)
<bddebian> geser: What arch are you building on x86?
<geser> it try on amd64
<Sp4rKy> please how must i do when i package a login display manager ?
<geser> bddebian: I tried to build the package again but now w/o the arch-indep packages and it failed
<fowlduck-> hallo
<fowlduck-> anyone here using edgy yet?
<LaserJock> I'm not actually
<fowlduck-> boooooooooooo! er.. ;D
<LaserJock> I was going to do a dist-upgrade maybe today
<fowlduck-> oh, cool
<fowlduck-> i mean, is it nearing completion?  Only a month left
<phanatic> fowlduck: yeah, it's considered usable now (feature freeze is tonight)
<bddebian> Well I have two Edgy machines at work.  Neither working atm
<fowlduck-> oh, coooooool
<fowlduck-> lol
<phanatic> lol
<fowlduck-> lets see, one for it, one undecided, and one (bddebian) definitely against
<bddebian> I am not against it, I just can't get it working on those machines :-(
<LaserJock> yeah, I *did* have a working edgy machine
<LaserJock> :-)
<fowlduck->  rm -rf /bddebian/workputers/edgy
<bddebian> Heh
* LaserJock hates Windows :(
<fowlduck-> where is that list of packages that are under revu?
<LaserJock> darn, it "working directory C:\ is not valid"
<LaserJock> fowlduck-: revu.tauware.de
<Amaranth> does feature freeze apply to universe?
<LaserJock> no
<Amaranth> my _only_ machine is running edgy :)
<LaserJock> we have Universe Freeze (28th) which is UVF+FF
<Amaranth> so please don't break it :)
<LaserJock> yeah, I tried edgy on 3 machines
<LaserJock> 2 went unbootable
<LaserJock> but I got that worked out
<LaserJock> and then my main dev machine decided it didn't want networking
<LaserJock> and I couldn't figure out what the problem was
<LaserJock> so I wiped it and put on 6.06.1
<Amaranth> weird
<Amaranth> the only problems i'm having can be safely blamed on nvidia
<LaserJock> I tried installing a few different Knot2 .isos and none worked :-)
<LaserJock> I think that computer must have issues
<Amaranth> well, except for both my cores using the performance governor on boot and one of them being reset to performance on resume
<LaserJock> 1.3GHz + 256MB ram I think might be a part of the problem
<fowlduck-> grrr
<fowlduck-> school computers
<fowlduck-> LaserJock, I tried a desktop install on similar hardware.....that failed miserably
<LaserJock> "can't live with them, can't format them" ;-)
<LaserJock> I tried a kubuntu alternative install
<fowlduck-> and still pooped? argh
<LaserJock> and perhaps an Ubuntu arlternative as well
<LaserJock> well, they keep dying at the end
<fowlduck-> well, i need to fix this junk up and get these packages out, ack
<fowlduck-> bddebian, you commented on my package, I was wondering what specifically looks weird about the copyright: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2764
<fowlduck-> bddebian, that is, if you have time
<bddebian> fowlduck: I don't remember off-hand.  Do you still have the full copyright in there?
<fowlduck-> no, I don't think so, but you said "debian/copyright still looks a little strange"
<fowlduck-> i can check tonight when I get home
<fowlduck-> orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i can get out my laptop
<bddebian> fowlduck-: Yeah, you still have the whole: "How to apply GPL to your New programs" stuff
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<fowlduck-> oh, I thought you were supposed to include only the first few paragraphs
<fowlduck-> hmmm, my mistake i suppose
<fowlduck-> wait, quote from the previous comment by ajmitch, "debian/copyright has the whole GPL in it. It is better to use the 3 paragraphs listed in the section "How to Apply These Terms to Your New Programs" & then give a reference to the rest of the license. Most other packages that use the GPL can be looked at as an example"
<bddebian> Hmm, OK, it just looked like more than I am used to
<fowlduck-> ok, I'll still take a look tonight
<bddebian> I know less about all the licensing crap than I do about packaging in general :-)
<Sp4rKy> where could i find all db_* binaries and what is them ?
<fowlduck-> if i'm on dapper, to build an edgy environment in pbuilder is as trivial as specifying it in the initial pbuilder command, correct?
<geser> Sp4rKy: db_* sounds like Berkeley DB
<fowlduck-> does he mean dh_*?
<Sp4rKy> no db_
<geser> fowlduck-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingBasics lists the steps to create an egdy pbuilder on dapper
<geser> db4.3-util for db4.3
<Sp4rKy> in gdm postinst script, many software like db_get are used
<geser> and db4.4-util for libdb4.4
<geser> the programms are called db4.x_* to be co-installable
<fowlduck-> geser, many thanks :)
<geser> where x is 3 or 4
<Arbiter> moin
<LaserJock> hmm, what's a good way to test your download speed
<LaserJock> I should have a very good connection
<LaserJock> but all the Ubuntu mirrors seem to be giving me like 20-30 kB/s
<fowlduck-> http://speedtest.tds.net/
<zul> find a site that does a speed test
<LaserJock> hmm
<fowlduck-> are the ubuntu mirrors syncing or something maybe?
<trappist> anybody know the status of compiz-kde?  looks like still a pretty old package in edgy, maybe from dapper, depending on a really old compiz
<trappist> (uninstallable)
<LaserJock> hmm, well I don't get it, perhaps they are syncing or maybe getting hit hard
<LaserJock> but I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade and it'd be nice to have it done by the weekend ;-)
<trappist> LaserJock: yeah my last one took almost 24 hours, between all the downloading, installing, apt-get -f install, update again, etc.
<trappist> LaserJock: what mirror are you using?
<LaserJock> trappist: Portland, right now
<LaserJock> it's the fastest I could find, and I"m getting ~50kB/s
<trappist> ack
<ivoks> i could listen new edgy sounds whole day
<Arbiter> lol
<Amaranth> awesome stuff
<Amaranth> kind of long though
<Bazzi> I'm still updating... archive.ubuntu.com is painfully slow :/
* Arbiter is trying gnome 2.16
<Arbiter> Bazzi: i've updated about 10-15mins ago
<Arbiter> my download speed was around 500kB/s
<Arbiter> :P
<Bazzi> I'm getting just 30KB/s
<Bazzi> and have 189MB to download
<Arbiter> ow
<LaserJock> yeah, I'm at 30-50KB/s
<LaserJock> 2 1/2 hrs to go :-)
<LaserJock> for the download
<Bazzi> 31m to go here, I've got 68% already
<Arbiter> The following packages where automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Arbiter> [..] 
<Arbiter> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Arbiter> cool
<Bazzi> :-)
<Bazzi> aptitude does that as well
<ivoks> too nice
<Arbiter> Bazzi: yeah but this is an apt feature
<Arbiter> builtin, no extra software
<Arbiter> no more need of deborphan or such things
<Arbiter> (i suppose)
<Bazzi> well, aptitude is a standard tool as well :-)
<Bazzi> I'm using it mostly now instead of apt-get
<Arbiter> next step is trying upstart
<Arbiter> :D
<Bazzi> the automatic conflict resolving is great, too
<Bazzi> Arbiter: heh, I was most surprised when I started testing upstart
<Bazzi> it just....worked
<Arbiter> really?
<Bazzi> no manual script hacking, no configuring... everything was just fine
<Arbiter> nice
<Bazzi> and if you updated just 15 minutes ago upstart should be installed
<Arbiter> nope, i don't have it installed
<Arbiter> :P
<Bazzi> wasn't it defaulted by now?
<Arbiter> don't know if its a depndency of *ubuntu-* metapackages
<Arbiter> (since i don't have any of them installed)
<Arbiter> ahhh ubuntu is great
<Arbiter> is so innovative..
<Arbiter> :)
<ivoks> :)
<Bazzi> it is even in ubuntu-minimal now afaik
* Arbiter comes from distros like gentoo, slackware...
* ivoks runs gdmflexiserver -n, just too look at new theme
<Bazzi> Arbiter: ooooh!
<Arbiter> with ubuntu i can have some relax :P
<Bazzi> funny thing is, one of my friends was gentoo enthusiast, too
<Bazzi> until he installed dapper recently
<Bazzi> he was like "wow the ubuntu team is really doing a better job than I expected"
<Arbiter> Bazzi: ah gentoo is great, it only takes a loooooong time to install/upgrade/install new software
<Arbiter> :)
<Bazzi> the new Core 2 Quadro will greatly help Gentoo users once it's out
<Arbiter> Bazzi: doh, same as my reaction after my hoary installation :P
<Bazzi> I'm most thankful as well, since ubuntu made desktoplinux for me usable
<Bazzi> (though I still use windows as primary OS)
<Arbiter> upstart installed
<Arbiter> let's try it
<Arbiter> brb
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> omg
<Arbiter> it works
<Arbiter> (partially)
<Arbiter> keyboard doesn't work :P
* Arbiter fallback to slackware partition
<Arbiter> uhm
<Arbiter> it's better to keep sysvinit
<Arbiter> :P
<Bazzi> no :(
<ivoks> usb keyboard?
<Arbiter> PS2 keyboard
<Arbiter> :P
<ivoks> huh?
<Arbiter> PS/2
<ivoks> that's too odd
<Bazzi> you sure its not the X update that broke it? or doesnt it work on console as well?
<Bazzi> or the kernel update
<Arbiter> Bazzi: haven't tried
<Bazzi> because I cannot image upstart breaking as simple things as keyboards
<Arbiter> Bazzi: can't switch to tty :P
<Bazzi> hehe
<Arbiter> i'll try again
<Arbiter> brb
<zul> hey ogra
<Arbiter> mh..
<Arbiter> lot of error messages while booting but..
<Arbiter> it boots :P
<Arbiter> slomo, ping
<jordyp> Hi, what is the procedure for requesting updates to packages in multiverse?
<hub> jordyp: launchpad bug
<jordyp> hub: well basically about bug 32169
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32169 in mythtv "Update to .19" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32169
<hub> then it will get triaged
<jordyp> okay, so nothing else is needs to be done?
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure that is sort of being worked on
<LaserJock> I don't think it's trivial
<jordyp> Well, I'm currently trying the packages I've rebuild in edgy under vmware
<jordyp> \whois hub
<geser> crimsun: ping?
<crimsun_> geser: pong
<crimsun_> my other client is defunct, host is being DDoSed.
<geser> could you upload the php4-yaz fix for dapper-updates?
<crimsun_> was is approved by mdz?
<crimsun_> it, even
<geser> I've got a mail from infinity stating "I'll happily push this through the UNAPPROVED queue if it's uploaded."
<crimsun_> if so, please sub me to the bug report, and I'll look at it this evening
<geser> thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-08
* Fujitsu wonders if anybody can REVU his package on REVU, as it is REVU Day :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: not in all timezones :P
<Fujitsu> True, but in a few :P
* LaserJock doesn't even know what day it is most of the time
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: it's REVU day.  get with it.  :P
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: you should check out kclock sometimes
<Hobbsee> -s
<Arbiter> heya Hobbsee
<Arbiter> :)
<Hobbsee> hey Arbiter
* Arbiter needs to get some coffee :P
<Fujitsu> There is a bashism in unison:
<Fujitsu> DST=${DST/unison/unison}
<Fujitsu> What's a non-bashist way to do that?
<bddebian> That doesn't even make any sense to my dumb arse
<crimsun> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN19003
<Fujitsu> Thanks, crimsun. I was looking for something like that :)
<Fujitsu> It looks in the string DST for the string unison, and replaces the first occurence with unison!? What the...
<bddebian> Hmm
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> The second unison can in fact differ...
<Fujitsu> But how do I POSIXise that statement?
<bddebian> Fujitsu: I'm sorry, I don't know :-(
<Fujitsu> Where can I obtain an old version of a Debian package that's no longer in the archives?
* bddebian hasn't been able to do crap the last few days :-(
<Fujitsu> :(
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bluefoxicy> hrm.
<bluefoxicy> Nobody maintains libhoard
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: take it over then?
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  I mean the package, not the code; but yeah.  The problem is both our packaged version and one I bulit from newest source cause EVERYTHING to segfault re bug #59441
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59441 in libhoard "libhoard segfaults everything" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59441
<Hobbsee> fun
<Hobbsee> i meant the package of it, actually
<Fujitsu> wmtop had a Xorg 7-related change in Dapper. Debian has no such change, but it builds and runs fine in Edgy anyway. Sync it?
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  it's still busted and the mainline devs say it works for them :<
<bluefoxicy> I was going to prod the maintainer :/  Ah well.
<Hobbsee> hey Burgundavia
<Fujitsu> Hi Burgundavia.
<Burgundavia> hey Hobbsee
<Burgundavia> hey Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: i want to pick your brains later
<Burgundavia> sure
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee gets out her axe
<bluefoxicy> braaaains o.o
<Fujitsu> Can anybody confirm that I should sync wmtop?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: got debdiffs against each?
<Fujitsu> Just an extra dependency on libxext-dev.
<Fujitsu> That's the only Ubuntu change.
<Fujitsu> OKI.
<Fujitsu> I've got to run off to school.
<sid> And I went to Desktop/Preferences/Screen Resolution, but there is only one choice, 60hz and 640x480 ... I edited xorg.conf and tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart; but with the livecd this does nothing.  Anyone know about the dapper live cd?(the main installer disc)
<sid> With the Dapper live cd for x86, I have an Ati 9100, and it defaulted to 640x480 resolution, and I can't even see the whole installer window.
<LaserJock> sid: you should probably ask #ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> sweet, hoard upstream is looking into it.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ping
<imbrandon> ajmitch, un-ping
<imbrandon> heh
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<imbrandon> moins ( again )
<imbrandon> heh
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian
<Toadstool> and imbrandon ;)
<Toadstool> how are you all?
<imbrandon> great , a tad bored but good ;)
* imbrandon in his elmer fud voice "shhhh, i'm hunting DD's , be very very qwiet"
<imbrandon> hehe
<Toadstool> lol
<Toadstool> what for?
<bluefoxicy> sigh
<bluefoxicy> something tells me this should piss me off but eh.
<Toadstool> uh?
* bluefoxicy is working with nested levels of rwlocks and mutexes
<imbrandon> Toadstool, an upload for my package that closes a few BTS #'s
<imbrandon> ;)
<Toadstool> imbrandon: you should poke every maintainer then
<imbrandon> i am the maintainer ;)
<imbrandon> just not a DD so i cant upload
<Toadstool> ah!
<imbrandon> ;)
<Toadstool> yeah i know that too
<Toadstool> i wish i could keep on working on edgy/my packages :(
<imbrandon> why not ?
<Toadstool> i don't have a permanent internet connection here
<imbrandon> ahh
<Toadstool> i've been in San Diego/the United States for only 6 days
<imbrandon> ahh
<Toadstool> and i work all the week
<Toadstool> hope i'll figure out something saturday
<Toadstool> ok, time to detach my screen :(
<Toadstool> cya
<trappist> who knows what's up with compiz-kde?  the compiz source package no longer builds it, but there's a package on the repo that's uninstallable due to a dep on an older compiz.
<zakame> morning all! :D
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<Burgundavia> crimsun: ping (re: moodle)
<Gloubiboulga> hello MOTU world
<crimsun> Burgundavia: pong
<Burgundavia> crimsun: moodle work. Just filed a pair of new bugs today
<crimsun> I'm not tracking moodle atm; what are the bug #s?
<Burgundavia> crimsun: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/moodle/+bugs
<Burgundavia> 47812 is likely a non-issue
<Burgundavia> but neither the dapper-updates or the edgy version instlal correctly
<crimsun> -updates?
<crimsun> the version that I worked on is in -security
<Fujitsu> crimsun, wmtop had a dependency on libxext-dev added in Dapper, but the new Debian version (without it) builds and runs fine in Edgy. Should I request a sync?
<crimsun> and I worked on it for it a week over discussion with pitti trying to figure out how to best unbreak the default
<Burgundavia> crimsun: right, that one
<crimsun> what was the highlighted httpd choice in debconf?
<Burgundavia> apache2
<crimsun> (should have been apache2)
<crimsun> good, and it still gives that error?
<crimsun> because I tested from a fresh install before pushing the update
<Burgundavia> the dapper-security bug is not mine. I need to test that tomorrow nigth
<Burgundavia> edgy one is mine: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/moodle/+bug/59473
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59473 in moodle "Fails to install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> I didn't touch the pg* stuff because that's noted in README.Debian under "QUICKSTART/DATABASE CREATION"
<crimsun> both 51813 and 59473 fall under that
<crimsun> I'm not sure if it's critical enough to warrant bumping into -updates, though
<crimsun> and I'll go ahead and close 47812, because that _is_ fixed
<crimsun> if another MOTU wants to tackle 59472, feel free
<Fujitsu> Or could a non-MOTU tackle it, and give a patch to a MOTU to upload?
<crimsun> for edgy, sure
* Fujitsu fixes it for Edgy.
<Fujitsu> There we go, it works...
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> brandon@birdofprey:~$ glxinfo|grep render
<imbrandon> direct rendering: Yes
<imbrandon> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6150 LE/PCI/SSE2
<imbrandon>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<imbrandon> brandon@birdofprey:~$
<imbrandon> grr
<Fujitsu> ?
<imbrandon> wrong window, sorry fellas ( and ladies )
<imbrandon> heya Fujitsu, you got off last night before i could tell you, i uploaded a cupple of the merges you had on LP
<imbrandon> brb
<Fujitsu> I saw, thanks imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> re
<imbrandon> yw
<imbrandon> man this computer is nice, i should use it more
<imbrandon> specialy now the nvida driver is working ;)
<Fujitsu> Now I've made the change that fixes #59472 (a whole one line, of course), do I attach the debdiff to the bug?
<imbrandon> would probably be easiest ( i would just uplaod it now but i am not on my build box and i dont have my gpg key on this machine )
* Fujitsu thinks LP's Support Ticket karma is seriously screwed.
<Sp4rKy_> hi guys
<Burgundavia> crimsun: thanks
<Fujitsu> I've attached a debdiff to #59472.
<imbrandon> sed -i s/^\-/(unregistered nick)/g
<imbrandon> grr
<imbrandon> i need to really watch what window has focus
<Fujitsu> Yeah, you do :P
<Burgundavia> bug #59742
<Burgundavia> bug #59743
<Burgundavia> bug #59472
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59472 in moodle "Installs with php4 instead of php5, which is supported" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59472
<welshbyte> good morning
<Fujitsu> Morning, welshbyte.
<welshbyte> hey Fujitsu
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> It's the REVU DAY!
<Hobbsee> oh no.  i'm not here then
* Hobbsee is most certainly *not here*
* Hobbsee is most certainly *a figment of everyone's imagination*
<dholbach> Hobbsee: pfffft
<Hobbsee> dholbach: :P
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<Fujitsu> Hey dholbach!
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> I've jost got the one package on REVU at the moment, it's been dormant for a month...
<welshbyte> hello Hobbsee-like apparition
<welshbyte> so whats a REVU day then?
<Hobbsee> hehe hi welshbyte
<Hobbsee> welshbyte: means that the MOTU's, of which i'm not one today, have to get off their lazy butts, and review the packages that have been sitting on REVU for ages.
<welshbyte> ah, yeah i guess that's needed :)
<Kagou> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Kagou
<welshbyte> hi Kagou
* Mithrandir tickles Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee tickles Mithrandir 
<Hobbsee> just the person i was going to bug...
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: are you planning on merging sane-backend anytime soon?
* Hobbsee stomps on Mithrandir's feet as well
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: only a month?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: have you asked people to review it?
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: any reason to?  We're past FF now.
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: what's this thing about you trying to destroy my poor feet?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: it's a new debian version.  is that itself included to get a UVF extension?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: to get rid of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/56317
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56317 in sane-backends "libsane.rules: Line 540 too long, can not be parsed by udev" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<Mithrandir> I thought I fixed that
<Hobbsee> the only other debian change is a few grammatical fixes in the README.Debian
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: maybe in debian.  i just checked, i still get it
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: I certainly didn't upload it to Debian, now.
<Mithrandir> s/now/no/
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: hmmm.  right.  but did you upload it to ubuntu though?  :P
<Hobbsee> er, wait.  supposedly you did, but it hasnt worked.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, no, I haven't. I've been busy doing other stuff lately.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: dont you want your feet destroyed?
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: no, I like my feet whole and well-working, thankyouverymuch
<Hobbsee> and because stomping on people's feet is fun.  as is poking them in the ribs, and tickling them.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: looks to me like you have patched it, but for some reason it hasnt actually worked.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> i had someone else getting the same error yesterday, so it's not my system
* Fujitsu points the REVU Day-following MOTUs to http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2868
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: didnt i comment on this before?
<Fujitsu> Doesn't look like it...
<Hobbsee> i thought i replied in here
<Fujitsu> I never saw any comment.
<Fujitsu> And there isn't one there now.
<dholbach> one APPROVED PACKAGE
<dholbach> glest-data - now only glest needs some tiny fixes and they can both be uploaded :)
* Fujitsu congratulates dholbach.
<dholbach> it's not my package ;)
<dholbach> i'll look at convertall in a sec
<Fujitsu> I know it's not yours, but you approved it :)
<welshbyte> is it like, hugs-for-reviews?
<dholbach> hehe :)
* dholbach reviewed 3 packages already! YAY :)
<dholbach> I know we'll get some good stuff in today
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: there you go.  there are plenty of comments there now
<Hobbsee> dholbach: can you check my comments for sanity please?
* Hobbsee hates reviewing
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, if you're going to review it, you can tell me what i missed
<Fujitsu> I've got to go now...
<imbrandon> later Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> imbrandon!  get reviewing :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i am, well i'm downloading kde4 snapshot atm, then i am
<imbrandon> btw whos pete savage on irc ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice.
<Hobbsee> check on lp, i guess
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/09/08/kde4-krash-debs-here-for-kubuntu/
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you should learn how to spell favourite at some point.
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> they're the same as the ones on kubuntu.org?
<imbrandon> its a link to kubuntu.org ;)
<Hobbsee> ah
* imbrandon kinda liked the " ..... and have been known to cause the people in your neighborhood to explode spontaneously while doing the Macarena. ..... "
<Hobbsee> hehehe yeah
<dholbach> Hobbsee: , Fujitsu: added some comments
<Hobbsee> dholbach: right, yep
<Hobbsee> dholbach: why no shlibs?
<dholbach> it's pure python
<Hobbsee> ah
<dholbach> there are no generated depends from shlibs
<Hobbsee> right
* imbrandon logs into REVU
<imbrandon> how many we got participating in REVU day so far ? hehe
<dholbach> sistpoty and bddebian do good work in reviewing, gloubiboulga too
<dholbach> hey Gloubiboulga
<dholbach> was just talking about you :)
<imbrandon> moins Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hello!
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, oh, what did I break? ;)
<dholbach> "sistpoty and bddebian do good work in reviewing, gloubiboulga too"
<Gloubiboulga> Gloubiboulga "has done" some work
<Gloubiboulga> I've been quite inactive on REVU lately
<Hobbsee> i was never active on it, so can keep it that way :P
<Hobbsee> never as a reviewer, anyway :P
* StevenK has never even logged into REVU
<phanatic> hello everyone
<Hobbsee> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> StevenK: perhaps you should rectify that
<phanatic> i'm stuck with a package
<phanatic> created a skeleton with dh_make
<phanatic> adjusted everything
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Why? :-P
<phanatic> and when i try to build the package, it doesn't get to the configure stage, it wants to compile it right away
<Hobbsee> StevenK: so you can review stuff.
<azeem> phanatic: dpkg-buildpackage calls debian/rules build, you need to make the build target depend on configure if you want to run configure first
<phanatic> azeem: it does depend on configure. i have another package with the same debian/rules, and after clean, it configures...
<azeem> phanatic: is configure declared PHONY?
<phanatic> azeem: it's not. but it's the same with the working debian/rules
<azeem> does the working debian/rules have a `configure' script as well?  Check the time stamps.
<phanatic> azeem: they are both mono apps
<phanatic> azeem: they both have configure
<phanatic> azeem: they both have the same debian/rules structure (the working one has patches tho, but that shouldn't be the trick)
<azeem> do you have a configure-stamp target?
<phanatic> azeem: i'll upload both debian/rules files okay?
<azeem> sure
<phanatic> azeem: http://phanatic.hu/ubuntu/
<azeem> check whether configure has been changed/created more recently than config.status
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, do konqueror plugins need the .la files to run?
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: no idea, sorry
* Hobbsee doesnt use konq.
<Hobbsee> much
<phanatic> azeem: ls -l gives the same date/time
<azeem> phanatic: that could be a problem then
<azeem> depends on sub-second timestamps
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, no problem
<azeem> phanatic: run stat on them
<phanatic> azeem: configure is 2secs older than config.status
<phanatic> azeem: modification timestamp
<azeem> for both packages?
<phanatic> azeem: no, that's for the package which doesn't build
<azeem> does it have config.status in the tarball?
<phanatic> azeem: yes
<azeem> hrm
<phanatic> it does
<azeem> I don't think that is kosher
<phanatic> shouldn't be there?
<phanatic> yeah, the other pkg's config.status is dated for today (last build)
<phanatic> just rm'ing it should do the trick?
<azeem> maybe
<azeem> try to unpack the source package somewhere else and build again
<azeem> and see whether that works
<phanatic> build the package you mean? or just compile the application?
<azeem> the former
<phanatic> doesn't work
<phanatic> but if i rm config.status, it builds fine with configure
<azeem> then you will need to remove config.status in the clean rule, or touch configure in the clean rule, or tell upstream to stop shipping config.status in the tarball
<phanatic> azeem: make distclean removes config.status, but for the first time run, it fails (no rule to make target distclean)
<azeem> because there is no Makefile yet
<phanatic> exactly
<phanatic> so i should put a 'rm -f config.status' into the debian/rules clean target right?
<azeem> that would be a possible solution IMHO, yes
<dholbach> oooqs2-kde ready for upload!
<phanatic> another question: there is a source package which is currently in universe, written in c++, but upstream has continued the development in c#, and released the application with the same name and a higher version number. shall i create a different source package for the new application, or stay with the current name?
<neutrinomass> Can somebody please take a look and confirm/reject bug 59171 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59171 in deal "Please sync deal 3.0.8-4 from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59171
<sladen> neutrinomass: keybuk should do it today
<neutrinomass> sladen: OK, thanks - I'm not a MOTU so I was actually asking for somebody to ACK it ...
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: done.
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: i've listed my complaints on that bug, too.
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Thanks, I missed that part (I couldn't find the e-mail describing the process at the time) :-)
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: if you get stuck, you go to my LP team, and subscribe the team that i'm the leader of :P
<Hobbsee> yay, my karma cracked the 600K mark.
<neutrinomass> Try support requests Hobbsee ;) .... I cracked the 2 M mark overnight (they added karma for them, but they added *huge* amounts of karma for simple comments)
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: heh.  true that
<Hobbsee> what's more impressive is that 600K karma is due to bugwork only.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: whine.
* tseng hugs Hobbsee (wireshark)
<Hobbsee> tseng: :)
* Hobbsee hugs tseng back
<Hobbsee> tseng: why so happy about it?
<tseng> i need it
<tseng> for work
<thom> tseng is just need need need :P
<tseng> I'm needy, its true
<tseng> speaking of work, i should go
<Arbiter> slomo, ping?
<Hobbsee> tseng: ahh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ping, when you come back.
* Hobbsee glares at geser.
* zakame stares at Hobbsee 
* welshbyte goes cross eyed
<Hobbsee> he's requesting a sync of a package that doesnt even build.  it hasnt a while ago, because i tried it a while ago, so got suspicious.
<Hobbsee> it fails with build deps.
* Hobbsee will whine at crimsun for something else, later :)
<Hobbsee> then i will have finished my whining.  temporarily :P
<gomek> Anyone here have much experience with customizing the ubuntu install cds?
<slomo> Arbiter: pong
<gomek> Probably a better question to ask would be whether anyone is a wake, hehe...
<Arbiter> slomo, there are few issues with gnucash
<Arbiter> which is maintained by you, irrc
<Arbiter> *iirc
<slomo> nope, i merged the last debian version and did a rebuild for new dbus... but nothing more
<slomo> i don't even use it :)
<Arbiter> mh
<slomo> but what's wrong with it?
<Arbiter> mh wait
<Arbiter> *** glibc detected *** gnucash: double free or corruption (out): 0x086ef9b0 ***
<Arbiter> i'm compiling gnucash 2.0.1 to see if it resolves the problem
<Arbiter> slomo, mh
<slomo> nice... tell upstream to fix this :)
<Arbiter> and
<Arbiter> slomo, but if 2.0.1 fix this problem i think you should update the package  :)
<slomo> will do :)
<Arbiter> yep
<slomo> try building the debian package :)
<Arbiter> alredy doing it
<Arbiter> slomo, and there is bug 59404
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59404 in monodevelop "[UVF Exception]  Update monodevelop to monodevelop 0.12 " [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59404
<Arbiter> :)
<Bazzi> oh yeah, thatt bug is hot
<Bazzi> I'd really appreciate md 0.12 in edgy
<slomo> Arbiter: see my comment :P
* Arbiter opens launchpad
<Bazzi> great :)
* Hobbsee goes off to see if diacanvas2 actually builds.
<Arbiter> ah rofl
<Arbiter> :)
<slomo> Bazzi: will come soon ;) but an uvf exception is not needed
<Hobbsee> seeing as otherwise, anything that depends on a newer version of it, will fail. grumble.
<slomo> Arbiter: or see the mail on ubuntu-devel i sent ;)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, kcmpureftpd entered in NEW queue :)
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: nice.  wasnt it there before?
<Arbiter> slomo, hehehe :)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee, i've checked it's status 2 days ago
<Bazzi> slomo: I'm dev'ing a new application based on mono on edgy, so I appreciaty any updates that'll make it into edgy
* Arbiter is dealing with perl instead :_P
<slomo> Bazzi: what application are you creating? :) and just tell me everything you need fixed
<Bazzi> slomo: an irc client, planned is sort of an xchat-replacement
<slomo> Bazzi: oh, talk to mirco bauer then... he already does the same :)
<Bazzi> got any contact information/homepage/specs of him/his application?
<Arbiter> Bazzi, meebey.net
<Arbiter> iirc
<Bazzi> The server at meebey.net is taking too long to respond. :(
<slomo> Bazzi: meebey@meebey.net
<Bazzi> is he in early development or has he already started?
<Arbiter> slomo, the irc client -> smuxi?
<slomo> Arbiter: yes
<slomo> Bazzi: he has already code and it seems to work ;)
<slomo> Bazzi: but i didn't test it yet
<Bazzi> :o
<Bazzi> because our group has some crazy specifications and I don't know whether they can be integrated into any existing developments
<Arbiter> slomo, i've used his SmartIrc4Net for building an IRC bot
<Arbiter> but i'm still waiting for DCC support :P
<slomo> Bazzi: just look at it and talk to him :) maybe you can join force so i can finally remove xchat :P
<slomo> Arbiter: please ping me when gnucash 2.0.1 fixed it, i'll merge and upload then :)
<Bazzi> what the fuck he had almost the same idea we had
<slomo> Arbiter, Bazzi: is one of you using tomboy? i need someone for debugging a bug i can't reproduce :)
<Bazzi> no I'm currently not using it
<Arbiter> slomo, how can i help?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ping
<slomo> Arbiter: does it crash for you when using as a panel applet (not in the notification area)?
<slomo> Arbiter: for example in the context menu or preferences?
<Arbiter> mh wait
<Arbiter> there's a problem
<Arbiter> i have the error message in italian, but translated in english is something like:
<Arbiter> "The panel has found a problem while loading OAFIID:TomboyApplet"
<slomo> Arbiter: thanks, at least someone can reproduce it :)
<Arbiter> :)
<slomo> Arbiter: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/59057/comments/4
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59057 in tomboy "Crash on tomboy applet starting" [Untriaged,Confirmed] 
<slomo> please do this and paste it somewhere, maybe on the bugreport
<slomo> and then compare with comment 5
<Arbiter> "Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for Mono.Unix.Native.Stdlib ---> System.DllNotFoundException: libMonoPosixHelper.so"
<slomo> wtf
<Arbiter> (tomboy --panel-applet)
<slomo> /usr/lib/libMonoPosixHelper.so exists for you? ;)
<slomo> and you're running our packages not something else?
<Arbiter> your packages
<slomo> hrm... the file exists?
<Arbiter> arbiter@darkstar:~$ LANG="en" ls -l /usr/lib/libMono*
<Arbiter> ls: /usr/lib/libMono*: No such file or directory
<slomo> nice
<slomo> libmono0 is installed?
<Arbiter> nope
<slomo> wtf
<slomo> please install it :)
<Arbiter> hehehe
<Arbiter> dependency issue? :P
<slomo> yes
<Arbiter> arbiter@darkstar:~$ LANG="en" ls -l /usr/lib/libMono*
<Arbiter> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 101940 Sep  4 22:55 /usr/lib/libMonoPosixHelper.so
<Arbiter> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6684 Sep  4 22:55 /usr/lib/libMonoSupportW.so
<tseng> slomo: depend is missing
<Arbiter> slomo, so
<Arbiter> i've started tomboy --panel-applet
<slomo> tseng: yes, obviously thanks to my last upload ;) see #debian-mono
<Arbiter> but adding tomboy to the panel works
<slomo> Arbiter: perferences menu?
<tseng> slomo: yes I see
<Arbiter> but it creates up to 4-5 icons
<Arbiter> :P
<tseng> slomo: i knew it was your fault :)
* tseng hugs slomo 
<Arbiter> it works
<Arbiter> i have the preferences menu working
<slomo> thanks
<tseng> ok well they dont use the same code path
<tseng> for the applet and the tray
<Arbiter> now, it's time for trying gnucash :D
<Arbiter> *** glibc detected *** gnucash: double free or corruption (out): 0x086f5fb0 ***
<Arbiter> pffff.
<Arbiter> <-- hates gnucash
<slomo> :(
<Arbiter> :P
<Arbiter> slomo, can you reproduce this bug?
<Arbiter> "File" -> "New" -> "New file..."
<slomo> i don't use gnucash ;)
<Arbiter> slomo, eh but i'm not sure if this problems appears only to me :P
<Arbiter> *problem*
<Arbiter> hm
<Arbiter> i'll report a bug to upstream then
<slomo> thanks :)
<Arbiter> slomo, but the strange thing is that a friend of mine uses gnucash on gentoo (same version) and he doesn't have any problem o.O
<slomo> hmm
* welshbyte takes a lunch break
<Arbiter> slomo, uhm do you want the output of tomboy --panel-applet? (if useful)
<slomo> Arbiter: only if it crashes
<Arbiter> ah, nope then :)
<gnomefreak> Arbiter: i read somewhere this morning (before coffee) that someone was uploading a fix for gnucash.
<Arbiter> uhm..
<Arbiter> because in the current state of the things, gnucash can't be used at all :P
<Arbiter> can't save, can't load.. :P
<slomo> bbl
<kr4z> is today the last day for uploading packages to REVU?
<kr4z> because it's REVU day?
<kr4z> I can't really be around today and I have packages there :S
<Hobbsee> kr4z: no, you can upload at any time
<kr4z> ah, ok
<bddebian> Heya gang
<welshbyte> ello bddebian
<Arbiter> moin bddebian
<bddebian> Hi welshbyte, Arbiter
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> we have packages on REVU that have no input since january
<dholbach> i'm going to archive them
<dholbach> everything that has comments and didn't change since 4 months will be archived
<Goshawk> dholbach: can you gime me my password?
<dholbach> Goshawk: the page gives it to you
<bddebian> dholbach: Go Daniel go!! :-)
<Goshawk> dholbach: maybe it happens because people cannot comment them
<Goshawk> dholbach: no it can't
<dholbach> Goshawk: they could to uploads to correct issues
<Goshawk> it's bugged
<dholbach> Goshawk: type *something*
<dholbach> then will it ask you if you want to get your password retrieved
<kr4z> I wasn't able to get my password from revu either
<Goshawk> dholbach: the REVU should give you a password typing a message to gpg, but there is not a message for me (and many other users)
<Goshawk> it's bugged
<Goshawk> i said that more than a month ago
<dholbach> Goshawk: relax :)
<dholbach> i'll test it and if it's really bugged tell the right people
<Goshawk> dholbach: i'll show you
<Goshawk> ah! now it's here
<Goshawk> it's working now
<dholbach> it's not bogged
<Goshawk> kr4z: try again, now it seems that it's working
* kr4z tries
<kr4z> hmm, now there's a PGP message
<Goshawk> dholbach: on August 20 14:45 it was bugged
<dholbach> might be, yes
<Goshawk> i'm saying that because i'm the uploader of that package and i did have te possibility to comment until now
<Goshawk> s/did/didn't
<dholbach> it's all good now, isn't it?
<Goshawk> dholbach: yep it works for me.... thanks guy
<dholbach> ok good
<dholbach> another package approved
<dholbach> and now gloubiboulga is gone
<kr4z> hm, I put that PGP message in the shell like it said, and it asked for me passphrase, but I don't see a password anywhere
<dholbach> you typed your passphrase in?
<kr4z> yeah
<dholbach> you added "...; echo" to the command above?
<dholbach> like it said on the page?
<kr4z> yep
<dholbach> it just worked for me
<kr4z> after I put in the phassphrase, it just said this:
<kr4z> gpg: encrypted with 2048-bit ELG-E key, ID 73E2CF9D, created 2006-08-28
<kr4z>       "Shane O'Connell <shane.oconnell@kr4z.com>"
<kr4z> None
<kr4z> shane@dax:~$
<kr4z> or should I not have pasted that into the channel? :P
<dholbach> no that's all fine
* dholbach writes a mail about archiving old packages to ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<kr4z> what does "None" mean?
<dholbach> that could be a bug
<dholbach> siretart: any idea about this? ^
<siretart> it usually means that there is either no key or 2 keys matching on the emailadress in the keyring
<dholbach> oh
<siretart> I may be wrong
<siretart> kr4z: what was your revu login again?
<kr4z> kr4z
* dholbach hugs siretart
<siretart> kr4z: no. it is always an email address
* siretart hugs dholbach back :)
<kr4z> ohh
<kr4z> I didn't put my email in the login thing
<siretart> then do so :)
<dholbach> haha :)
<kr4z> ahhhh!
<kr4z> it works!
<kr4z> heh
<kr4z> thanks :P
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> siretart produces bug-free code
<siretart> if that only was true
<dholbach> man, we all know it is
<siretart> the whole lostpw.py is an ugly hack, it badly needs to be rewritten
* StevenK waves rails (and a Dapper upgrade) at siretart.
<dholbach> StevenK: rails?
<siretart> or perhaps I should configure sudo and use that
<siretart> right, we wanted to upgrade tiber
<StevenK> dholbach: Ruby on Rails
<siretart> StevenK: I'm on a move, and I don't have internet access at home
<dholbach> I don't think the choice of program language is the problem
<siretart> I wanted to do it before, but I didn't manage it
<StevenK> Indeed, I'm just being a bastard. :-)
<siretart> you bat's turds!
<siretart> jk ;)
<tseng> StevenK: woo rails
<StevenK> Heh, a fan
<zul> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> zul: pong
<zul> dholbach: you can archive the xen stuff in revu obviously we arent using it
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> xen-3.0?
<zul> yep
<dholbach> done
<zul> merci
<crimsun> Hobbsee: please e-mail; I'm traveling lately
<Hobbsee> crimsun: gotcha.  two small points.  if you're confirming sync requests, can you please mark them as confirmed?  also, you let through a couple that obviously ftbfs.  but the guys should have tested them, and i'll yell at them later.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: the confirming is just easier for what has and hasnt been done - seeing as you're not the only one committing
<Hobbsee> and it's easiest to sort by status, i've found.
<Hobbsee> so unless there's an easier way somehow....
<Hobbsee> crimsun: want this log emailed to you?
<Hobbsee> geser: ping.
<geser> Hobbsee: hello
<crimsun> Hobbsee: will do. sure. ftbfs isn't necessarily a stopper; prior to the X.Org resync, we were syncing ones that would have ftbfs.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: true that.  i would have thought that it building was rather important though.  true though
<Hobbsee> geser: oh okay, i must have missed that.  i wont yell at you then.
<Hobbsee> i've got more of a problem with Fujitsu's sync request.
<Hobbsee> which depends on diacanvas2, which fails to build from source anyway.
<Hobbsee> so i've got no idea how in hell he would have been able to test that.
<Hobbsee> geser: sorry for the pinging, and annoyance.
<geser> no problem
<geser> should I put that info in front of the changelog the next time?
<Hobbsee> geser: that'd be good :)
* Hobbsee looks at this ndiswrapper sync request
<Hobbsee> hey what, there are people saying "hey, this would be cool if this were fixed.  fix it please"
<Hobbsee> that's not the purpose of the group.
<tortoise_> I'm trying to write a patch for gnome-control-center but running dpatch-edit-patch patch patchname` gives me an error.
<tortoise_> rm -f debian/gnome-control-center.1
<tortoise_> rm -rf /tmp/dpep-ref.uI3696/control-center-2.16.0/debian/build
<tortoise_> make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch'.  Stop.
<jono> hey
<jsgotangco> hello
<zul> hey jono
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> happy REVU day!
<jono> hows the day going? :)
<jono> happy REVU day!! :)
<jono> you guys kick ass in a way that asses are not usually kicked, with class, elegance and sheer force :)
* dholbach ACKed a few packages already, archived some others (to clean the page up), wrote two mail about it to the mailing list
<dholbach> glest.org for examples KICKs ass
<jono> :)
<jono> I am hoping someone has picked up the new gst editor :)
<bddebian> Yeah, lets get glest in there darn it! :-)
<jono> glest, cool
<dholbach> jono: you saw revu.tauware.de before?
<jono> I am not familiar with how revu works
<dholbach> you upload a package, it gets comments, gets reviewed, two motus give you a OK and your package can get included (if it's NEW)
<dholbach> one MOTU if it's an upload of something that is in the archive already
<dholbach> (and gnome-translate looks good too)
* Hobbsee grumbles at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gftp/+bug/59508
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59508 in gftp "[Edgy]  Sync/Merge request 2.0.18-15 from Debian testing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<jono> awesome :)
<dholbach> we'd need stats on the page
<dholbach> so who checks out the code for it and adds stats to the page? :)
<bddebian> It would be nice if we could filter by packages that we have commented on too :-)
* bddebian loves talking to himself
<Hobbsee> bddebian: indeed.  fix the last bug in -motu
<bddebian> Hobbsee: ??
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ie, fix https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gftp/+bug/59508 if you want :P
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59508 in gftp "[Edgy]  Sync/Merge request 2.0.18-15 from Debian testing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Oh, heh
<trappist> anyone know what's up with compiz-kde? the compiz source package no longer builds it, and there's an old package on the repo that won't install due to deps on an old compiz
<fbond> trappist, same with compiz-gnome
<fbond> (IIRC)
<dholbach> keepassx looks good too
* dholbach test-builds
<trappist> fbond: no, it builds compiz-gnome (just doublechecked) and it's installable from the repo (doublechecked that too)
<dholbach> *upload*
<fbond> trappist, hmm, I remember something similar with my gnome/compiz setup at home ...
<Riddell> who's the dude that runs the ubuntu-xx.org server?
<jsgotangco> smurf?
<jsgotangco> most of the xx.org domains are hosted on his server, some others host their own
<Riddell> thanks jsgotangco
* dholbach looks at kildclient
* dholbach looks at emacs-circe
* dholbach looks at uade
* bddebian looks at dholbach
* dholbach waves at bddebian
* dholbach looks at kbib
* bddebian hugs dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> hey lfittl
<dholbach> happy REVU day!
<lfittl> hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey Gloubiboulga
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: nice work on gnome-translate
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: just add dh_iconcache to it and go and upload it! :)
<lfittl> yep, I know, unfortunately Debian BSP Vienna 2006 also starts today, so no reviewing by me today ;)
<dholbach> lfittl: enjoy it! :)
<lfittl> I will, thanks :)
<bddebian> Heya lfittl
<lfittl> hey bddebian
<bddebian> lfittl: Did you see the replies on the Scourge forum? :-(
<dholbach> hi Tonio_: happy REVU day!
<Arbiter> revu day?
<dholbach> REVU DAY!
<dholbach> :-)
<Tonio_> dholbach: hehe, okay I'll go there a bit ;)
<Arbiter> yeah REVU Day!
<Arbiter> o.O
<dholbach> nice
<Tonio_> dholbach: sorry but I was on my bug day in fact ;)
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, I'm waiting for the new libtranslate build, and I'll upload gnome-translate
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: excellent
<lfittl> bddebian: no, had absolutly no time for ubuntu this week, will catch up with all the stuff next week
<dholbach> kbib is in good shape - i approved it too
<Arbiter> dholbach, REVU Day => reviews, reviews, reviews? :D
<dholbach> Arbiter: exactly - and cleaning the page of old uploads
<Arbiter> oooh good
<Arbiter> review knowit :P
<dholbach> Arbiter: so packages that have comments, but had no changes for 4 months should just be archived
<dholbach> the lists are too long already
* dholbach looks at aeskulap
<Arbiter> bddebian, ping?
<bddebian> Arbiter: Yes
<Arbiter> do you remember the packaging issue?
<Arbiter> dh_makeshlibs doesn't solve anything :P
<bddebian> Arbiter: Ah
<Arbiter> bddebian, i think that those ktagebuch libraries are fine
<bddebian> Arbiter: Have dholbach take a look :-)
<Arbiter> rofl
<dholbach> i'll have a look
<dholbach> aeskulap looks good
<dholbach> looking at ktagebuch
<Arbiter> brb
<Arbiter> dholbach, for any issue ask me in query
<Arbiter> i'll be back in 45min (i hope)
<dholbach> test building it
<dholbach> looks quite ok
<Tonio_> dholbach: it looks that I can't authenticate on revu....
<Tonio_> looks like my password has changed probably...
<dholbach> Tonio_: try recovering the password
<Tonio_> recover function doesn't work -> gives me the python source
<Tonio_> ah... this time it worked...
<Tonio_> ouch, that's not fair...
<dholbach> hm?
<dholbach> added some comments about ktagebuch to the page
<Tonio_> dholbach: looks like I can't recover
<Tonio_> I don't get anything text to paste to decrypt :)
<dholbach> Tonio_: what happens if you try to do it?
<Tonio_> dholbach: there is no text to paste, here is the problem
<Tonio_> look like my password is blank...
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> Tonio_: did you write the proper mail adress?
<Tonio_> dholbach: OMG ! I forgot I used that one for revu......
<dholbach> :-)
* dholbach looks at grasynco
<Tonio_> dholbach: sorry, that's the evidence I don't revu a lot since I forget the registered one ^^
* dholbach looks at nagcon
<bddebian> Tonio_: You're fired ;-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: haha :)
<dholbach> how's the REVUing going?
<dholbach> any other success stories?
<dholbach> if you approve a package and only need another review, just shout
<dholbach> same for people who are here and want their package reviewed
* dholbach looks at torsmo
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<AnAnt> ping bddebian
<bddebian> AnAnt: yo
<AnAnt> bddebian: how's acon ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: My apologies, I haven't been able to get back to it
<AnAnt> bddebian: ok
<Tonio_> dholbach: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2971 looks good to me
<AnAnt> still tied up @ work ?
<fbond> midisport-firmware should be ready to go!
<bddebian> AnAnt: Yep :(
<fbond> if someone wants to take a look: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3062
<Tonio_> fbond: looking
<dholbach> nice, let's get some action into REVU day
<fbond> Tonio_, thanks!
<dholbach> Tonio_: looking at knowit
<AnAnt> will someone have a look at : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3005
<fbond> cheers revu-ers, keep up the good work!
<AnAnt> who is dh@mailempfang.de ?
<dholbach> that's me :)
<AnAnt> dholbach: ok, I'm the guy who uploaded elinks
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> well yeah
<dholbach> we can't let main stuff depend on universe stuff
<Spec>  dh@mailempfang.de  	 Nicholas: any update?
<dholbach> and build-depends as well
<Spec> my laptop died and so work halted, i'll get a new version up within this next week
<AnAnt> dholbach: oh, so the problem is in the build-depends ?
<dholbach> Spec: rock on
<dholbach> AnAnt: yes, at least one lib was in universe
<AnAnt> dholbach: because the elinks package does not depend on Universe stuff, only elinks-full (& maybe elinks-lite) depend on Universe stuff
<AnAnt> dholbach: yes, that's true the build-depends have some universe stuff
<dholbach> AnAnt: doesn't matter - the source is in main
<AnAnt> dholbach: I didn't know that this is the problem
<dholbach> source in main can't build-dep / dep on stuff in universe
<AnAnt> :s/the/a
<dholbach> that's at least one problem
<AnAnt> dholbach: ok, so is there a solution for this ?
<dholbach> if you feel really strongly about it, you need to file a main inclusion report
<AnAnt> dholbach: what's that ?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<dholbach> it needs to get reviewed and it's better if we have a real maintainer for those libraries
<dholbach> as 'moving to main' means: this is supported stuff
<AnAnt> yeah, I doubt that this is possible
<AnAnt> isn't there another solution ?
<AnAnt> should I create another source package & call it elinks-full for example ?
<dholbach> that'd mean having the source two times in the archive :/
<AnAnt> yeah
<AnAnt> well, is there another solution ?
<AnAnt> other than "forget it" of course
<dholbach> those are all solutions
<bersace> Hello
<AnAnt> those ?
<AnAnt> you mean the solution I proposed (ie. having the source twice) is an acceptable solution ?
<bersace> i want to upload a new package to universe, howto ?
<AnAnt> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<bersace> hmm, so if i want to upload a package, i become a MOTU ?
<AnAnt> you have to become a MOTU to be able to upload
<AnAnt> not vice versa
<fbond> bersace: what you really want is to upload a package to revu, and have a MOTU upload it to revu (after approving it)
<fbond> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New/Policy
<bersace> fbond: i spent all today packaging gnomescan and i just propose to include sources deb
<dholbach> Tonio_: knowit is good work (just an added dh_iconcache would be nice)
<dholbach> fbond: why does it build-dep on udev?
<Tonio_> dholbach: dh_iconcache is now in kde.mk
<dholbach> Tonio_: it uses debhelper only
<Tonio_> dholbach: oups, I missed that, sorry. you're right
<dholbach> apart from that it's good to go
<dholbach> Tonio_: you want to add it and upload it and make a note in the changelog you changed it? just so we can get going?
<dholbach>  :-)
<Tonio_> dholbach: will do ;)
<dholbach> rock and roll :-)
* dholbach hugs Tonio_
<crimsun> I suspect the udev b-d is (incorrectly) for /etc/udev/rules.d/, which can be created using dh_installdirs(1)
<dholbach> it build-dep on things thare in depends as well
<dholbach> s/thare/that are
<dholbach> <-- too much REVU today ;)
<crimsun> scarily enough I autotranslated that to "that are" :)
<crimsun> didn't even notice til you pointed it out
<dholbach> haha :-)
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<Tonio_> dholbach: knowit uploaded
<dholbach> Tonio_: super!
<Arbiter> back
<Arbiter> dholbach, * splitting out the libraries would be good.
<Arbiter> why? libktagebuch is required
<Arbiter> and we have only one plugin
<Arbiter> :P
<fbond> dholbach, good question, hang on
<dholbach> Arbiter: it ships libraries itself
<dholbach> Arbiter: it'd be good if those were in a separate binary package
<Tonio_> dholbach: I forgot to mention I did the change in changelog, but that's not very important since it is initial package
<fbond> dholbach, midisport-firmware build-dep's on udev because ./configure fails without it
<dholbach> Tonio_: that's cool
<dholbach> fbond: ahhhhhhh ok
<fbond> I guess there's probably a configure option to force it to not bother looking
<fbond> lemme check
<Arbiter> was knowit uploaded?
<fbond> hmm, there is no configure option, but I could just comment that bit ...
<fbond> not really good practice, though, IMO
<dholbach> it's ok, not that bad
<fbond> ok, thanks
<Arbiter> dholbach, ktagebuch and ktagebuch-plugins would be ok?
<Tonio_> fbond: midisport-firmware advocated
<crimsun> has fbond added the README.Debian note regarding usbfs if you've advocated it?
<Arbiter> in your opinion, what should i do with debian-servicemenu and attach-to-email servicemenu?
<Tonio_> Arbiter: yes I uploaded it
<Arbiter> (they don't have any copyright notice nor GPL comments)
<Arbiter> website says "GPL", upstream was asked for such comments but i didn't get any answer
<Arbiter> Tonio_, thanks
<Tonio_> fbond: maybe I missed the udev build dependancy not required...
<fbond> crimsun, I was not aware that was necessary, but can certainly add it...
<fbond> I was under the impression the usbfs issue would be resolved for edgy?
<crimsun> who's resolving it?
<fbond> I thought you mentioned a name, don't recall it though...
<crimsun> clemens ladisch.
<fbond> yes, that's the one
<fbond> What note should I add to README.Debian?
<crimsun> if he doesn't fix it, I'll have to. As it is, the package is unusable without usbfs explicitly mounted.
<crimsun> you need to note that in README.Debian, because Edgy no longer mounts usbfs on boot.
<fbond> So it would be handy to say so in README.Debian; now I understand.  However, if the issue is in fact resolved, would that note be undesirable?
<fbond> ok
<fbond> I will add it and re-upload
<fbond> MOTUs, please check midisport-firmware again in 20 mins or so.
<crimsun> it's not resolved at all, and if it's uploaded in its current advocated state, it certainly won't have been fixed.
<Arbiter> dholbach, "* is ./usr/share/apps/ktagebuch/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/actions/newestentry.png the right path" mh i think that this icon is specific to ktagebuch
<dholbach> hm, it just sounds weird
<fbond> crimsun, I've just uploaded another revision of midisport-firmware.  It has not yet appeared on revu, however, if you'd like to take a peak at the README.Debian, I'd appreciate it...
<fbond> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3062
<fbond> s/peak/peek :)
<crimsun> I will as soon as I land in Atlanta; currently at an airport.
<Arbiter> dholbach, heh :)
<fbond> crimsun, cool, and thanks.  Hope your travels are ok.
<Arbiter> dholbach, which libs should i move?
<Arbiter> libktagebuch, libfilesystem or only the plugin?
<dholbach> sorry Arbiter, I'm about to leave to meet for dinner
<dholbach> i hope somebody else will you help with that package
<dholbach> have a nice weekend guys
<crimsun> bye, daniel
<dholbach> bye daniel!
<bersace> Hello boys
<bersace> i uploaded gnomescan to revu using dput
<bersace> and i wonder what next
<bddebian> How do you know we aren't all girls? :-)
<bersace> lol
<bersace> sorry for all girls
<bddebian> :-)
<bersace> (i like Hello boys for the reference to the song Queen's Navy :P)
<bersace> so, what next after dput ?
<bersace> i don't even see the package at revu page :(
<bersace> ftp://revu.tauware.de/incoming/
<bersace> strange. it doesn't show orig.tar.gz neither ubuntu2 upload (which fix a typo in gimp plugin instal
<bersace> l)
<bddebian> Did you do a -S -sa on debuild/dpkg-buildpackage?
<bersace> i did debuild -S
<bddebian> You need -sa to include the original source
<bersace> ok
<bersace> bddebian: ok uploaded and next ?
<bddebian> Wait for it to show up and get reviewed :-)
<bersace> nice :D
* Arbiter back
<fbond> bddebian, want to put your stamp of approval on midisport-firmware for kicks?  I'd like crimsun to look at it eventually, but maybe I can get one out of the way in the meantime ... ?
<bddebian> fbond: I'll try to tonight, I have a meeting here in a few minutes :-(
<fbond> bddebian, ok, thanks
<Deeah> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/TGljnZ74.html , I tried to sudo apt-get buld-dep xchat-gnome, and it did not work. What is wrong?
<phanatic> evening
<Deeah> evening phanatic
<Deeah> phanatic: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/TGljnZ74.html , I tried to sudo apt-get buld-dep xchat-gnome, and it did not work. What is wrong?
<phanatic> hi Deeah, let me have a look...
<phanatic> Deeah: maybe you need to add dapper-updates repository, too?
<geser> Deeah: use apt-cache showsrc xchat-gnome to get the build-depends listed and install them manually to find out which one is broken or missing
<ryanakca> anybody have a link to the queue (launchpad/something/+queue)
<Deeah> awesome thanks a lot phanatic and geser; I appreciate the help.
<geser> ryanakca: that one? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<ryanakca> geser: yes, thanks
<Jon335> How would I get KTouch backported from Edgy to Dapper?
<Riddell> Jon335: why?
<Riddell> Jon335: kde 3.5.4 packages are available from kubuntu.org
<ajmitch> morning all
<phanatic> morning ajmitch
<ivoks> morning
<ivoks> and good night :)
<Jon335> Riddell: For use in Edubuntu
<phanatic> hey ivoks, i'll send you a mail in a few minutes :)
<Riddell> Jon335: just get it from kubuntu.org
<ivoks> phanatic: sure, i will
<phanatic> ivoks: thanks
<ivoks> np
<coyctecm> i need help anyknows where is the functionality which metacity use when it checks is window responding or not
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-09
<xopher> Do you guys know how / if I can compile non-debian source code in pbuilder?
<LaserJock> how do you mean?
<Jon335> Reddell: Aren't the Kubuntu packages from the same repo?
<Jon335> From Kubuntu.org: "Our Kubuntu CDs are made up of Ubuntu's base plus KDE. You can get exactly the same effect by installing Ubuntu and adding the KDE packages (and removing the Gnome packages) from the Ubuntu archives."
<xopher> Well if the package doesnt have the debian control files
<geser> you could login into a pbuilder session
<xopher> hmm, ok
<geser> but you would have to do the compilation manually (configure, make, etc.)
<xopher> sure
<xopher> do I need to mount the dir somehow?
<geser> pbuilder login
<geser> and then copy the files from outside the chroot (from an other console) into your pbuilder chroot
<xopher> how exactly?. . 
<xopher> havent figured out how chroot works yet so this is all new to me
<Adri2000> what does that mean "warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (1234)" ?
<lupine_85> hello
<lupine_85> I have a package rquest, if anyone's in? :)
<lupine_85> (I already have working .deb files)
<geser> Adri2000: no worry about it, afaik it's normal
<Adri2000> ok. another one, problem with gpg "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found", it occurs during pbuilder, after the build-depencies and before ./configure. i don't know what does it want to sign, the package is already signed with debuild, no ?
<geser> it wants to check the signature on the dsc file
<Adri2000> so where is my mistake ?
<geser> I get the same error as gpg inside pbuilder doesn't know the keys
<Fujitsu> Adri2000, is it your package?
<Adri2000> yes Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Actually, that's normal.
<Fujitsu> The pbuilder won't have your keys.
<Adri2000> so i can ignore this error, ok.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<geser> if it would be a real error the pbuilder would stop
<Adri2000> the software i'm packaging is djplay, it needs jackd and qjackctl to be running. If one of them is not running, djplay segfaults at startup :/ i'm going to explain this in readme.debian, should i also write a script which starts jackd qjackctl and then djplay ? and what about the .desktop file ? there is none in the sources, neither any pixmaps to make an icon for the menu. what do you think about that ?
<geser> have you contacted upstream about the segfaults?
<Fujitsu> 'cause it certainly shouldn't segfault.
<Adri2000> i don't think upstream will do anything. no new release for 1+ year.
<Adri2000> the debian howto says to run make as root :s because make copies some header files on your system...
<fbond> crimsun, have you had a change to look at midisport-firmware?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya Fujitsu
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hi ajmitch
<Fujitsu> Hi ajmitch.
<Fujitsu> Should Universe packages still be auto-syncing from Sid?
<bddebian> Fujitsu: No, a sync must be requested afaik
<Fujitsu> OK... That's a little silly.
<Fujitsu> Because they're not noted anywhere.
<bddebian> What do you mean not noted?
<Fujitsu> bddebian, packages with newer versions in Debian aren't listed anywhere that I can find...
<bddebian> Not on merges.ubuntu.com?
<Fujitsu> No, not there.
<Fujitsu> That only lists packages with Ubuntu changes.
<bddebian> Oh, hmm
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: http://revu.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/all-packages.html
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<Fujitsu> Ah, hi Toadstool.
<Toadstool> hi :)
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey bddebian
<imbrandon> 
<hub> 
<Deeah> What is the best dapper guide for those cool affects(XGL or AIGLX?), I have an ATI Radeon 9100 card, and the free(libre) OSS driver "ati" works great for me for 3d accel stuff. What is the best guide to get that eye candy?
<Hobbsee> zakame: lol @ your blog :P
<Hobbsee> i thought sleeping at work would be classified as a bad thing.
<Deeah> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/jmmN4J70.html
<Deeah> Is that the proper way to do aiglx?
<Mez> any core-dev around
<Plug> can vino work with xgl?
<zakame> hi all
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Fujitsu> Hi, zakame.
<imbrandon> moins all
<Fujitsu> Morning, imbrandon.
<Fujitsu> Can somebody REVU my package on REVU?
<Fujitsu> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2868
<imbrandon> wow, umm looks liek you dident cahnge any of the stuff from the comments so far
<imbrandon> its unstable no edgy, compat 4 not 5
<imbrandon> copyright is kinda sparse
<Fujitsu> Erm, I did change it...
<Fujitsu> I'm sure I did.
<imbrandon> please run dh_python in debian/rules and add ${python:Depends} to the Depends: line
<imbrandon> * debhelper needs to be Build-Depends instead of Build-Depends-Indep (everything needed in the clean target needs to be)
<imbrandon> * ${shlibs:Depends} not needed
<imbrandon> * debian/copyright needs to be more extensive, please see /usr/share/debhelper/dh_make/licenses
<imbrandon> and a;; that ^^
<imbrandon> all
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3064
<Arbiter> lol
<Arbiter> :)
<imbrandon> ahhh
<Fujitsu> That /was/ the old one :P
* imbrandon looks again ;)
<Fujitsu> Sorry...
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> ok Fujitsu get one more
<imbrandon> done
<Fujitsu> Ooh, thanks :)
* imbrandon looks arround bored
<Arbiter> imbrandon, want to help? :)
<Arbiter> i need some reviews... :>
<Fujitsu> No other MOTUs around?
<zakame> hi Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hi zakame.
<Fujitsu> Have a moment to review a package of mine?
<zakame> link?
<Fujitsu> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3064
* zakame checks
<Fujitsu> I've now got to run off to dinner, I should be back in about 25 minutes.
<zakame> cool; have to charge my lappy though :/
<zakame> so revu-ing could take a bit
<Fujitsu> Back.
<bersace> Hello motu
<bersace> i have uploaded gnomescan at ftp://revu.tauware.de/incoming/
<Fujitsu> Hi bersace.
<bersace> what next ?
<Fujitsu> You're meant to use dput, not just upload them to the FTP server, as far as I know.
<bersace> yep
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> It was rejected for some reason.
<Fujitsu> Have you added yourself to ubuntu-universe-contributors on Launchpad?
<bersace> yep
<Fujitsu> When did you do so?
<bersace> yesterday
* bersace is having lunch
<Fujitsu> Have you requested that the REVU keyring be synced since then?
<bersace> so back from lunch
<bersace> Fujitsu: How to request the sync ?
<imbrandon> you ask a revu admin ( listed in the wiki in the topic )
<bersace> ok
<kagou> i was able to upload  with dput 4min after my acceptation on ubuntu-universe-contributors team
<bersace> kagou:  !!!!!
<kagou> after for the password ... you have to find an admin :)
<kagou> bersace,  :)
<imbrandon> bersace, would be nice to register your nick on irc too so i dont get <not identified> infront of all your messages ;)
<imbrandon> not a requirement though, just a personal request ;)
<kagou> Fujitsu, if you can have a look at my last upload (just an upgrade) : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3066
<bersace> imbrandon: ?
<bersace> i'm registered !
<bersace> with nickserv
<imbrandon> [05:24]  <kagou> bersace,  :)
<Fujitsu> kagou, why?
<imbrandon> [05:24]  <imbrandon> bersace, would be nice to register your nick on irc too so i dont get <not identified> infront of all your messages ;)
<imbrandon> [05:24]  <imbrandon> not a requirement though, just a personal request ;)
<imbrandon> [05:25]  <kagou> Fujitsu, if you can have a look at my last upload (just an upgrade) : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3066
<imbrandon> [05:25]  <bersace> <not identified> : imbrandon: ?
<imbrandon> [05:25]  <bersace> <not identified> : i'm registered !
<imbrandon> [05:25]  <bersace> <not identified> : with nickserv
<bersace> :(
<imbrandon> you might not be identified then
<imbrandon>  /quote nickserv identify <password>
<bersace> right
<bersace> this is due to the renaming :(
<kagou> Fujitsu, for advocate
<kagou> and upload :)
<bersace> good ?
<imbrandon> kagou, Fujitsu isnt a MOTU ;)
<imbrandon> ( yet )
<imbrandon> s/yet/big\ yet/g
<Fujitsu> Yeah, yet...
<kagou> imbrandon, oups, =)
<imbrandon> kagou, gimme the url i can though ;)
<kagou> imbrandon, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3066
<Fujitsu> By `Big yet' you mean `a long way to go', I presume...
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, no i mean its definately gonna happen, just a matter of time
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> Yeah, a fair bit of time :P
<Fujitsu> I've not done a whole lot yet... Just ~50 merges/syncs, two package bug fixes, and not-quite one new package from REVU. A fair way to go before I'd be considered, I think :P
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, look at my +packages and your +packages , pretty similar ;)
<Fujitsu> Ah yes, but yours are probably not all merges/syncs.
<imbrandon> all depends on what your know and our goals and stuff ;)
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, about 1/2 are merges heh
<Fujitsu> Yeah, > 90% of mine are merges.
<imbrandon> i only actively maintain/bugfix about 5 packages
<imbrandon> its not the quanity , its the quality ;)
<imbrandon> and merges are important to seeing as there are a few thousand to do every ~6 months ;)
<imbrandon> s/to/also
<Fujitsu> I guess, yes.
<imbrandon> kagou, looks good , i'll upload in a sec and mark it on revu
<bersace> Fujitsu: i don't understand the process for being uploader
<bersace> i joined the team and uploaded a package
<imbrandon> kagou, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-September/005357.html
<bersace> which does not seems to be rejected (only an old version is rejected)
<bersace> is my review account created ? how to recover my password
<bersace> what is an Elgamal key ?
<Fujitsu> bersace, part of your GPG key.
<kagou> imbrandon, thanks :)
<phanatic> afternoon
<bersace> Fujitsu: i have a GPG key in the launchpad account, is it sufficient ?
<Fujitsu> bersace, if the REVU keyring has been synced.
<Fujitsu> Evening, phanatic.
<phanatic> hey Fujitsu, congrats for your membership :)
<Fujitsu> Thanks phanatic :)
<bersace> zakame: how to add my GPG key to the REVU keyring ?
<Fujitsu> bersace, request a REVU Admin to sync it.
<bersace> any REVU Admin here ?
<Fujitsu> bersace, these people here:
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/people/revu-hackers
<bersace> howto make a requests ?
<Fujitsu> Just ask one of them when they're here.
<bersace> ajmitch: hello, can you sync the REVU keyring ?
<bersace> or siretart ?
<neutrinomass> bug 59637 - this is a bug, right ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59637 in oleo "Failed build-deps" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59637
<Adri2000> is it possible to see the list of the revu keyring ? to know which gpg key is accepted for upload
<AnAnt> can someone have a look at : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2984 , http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3005  and  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2573
<fbond> If there are any revu-ers here, midisport-firmware has been all-but-uploaded, before one final tweak was made
<fbond> I've been waiting for crimsun to look that tweak over, but it may have been forgotten
<fbond> Can I get a few people to take a quick look?
<Fujitsu> Evening, Hobbsee.
<Fujitsu> I've fixed up convertall, and have one advocate...
<Fujitsu> If you have time, can you have another look?
<tseng> Hobbsee: good morning
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu
* Hobbsee wonders if she has time.
* Hobbsee wonders if her brain is in tact enough to do it
<Hobbsee> hey tseng
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: tseng will do it, i'm sure :P
<tseng> i doubt it
<Fujitsu> OK, tseng, can you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3064?
<Hobbsee> tseng: whyever not?
<Fujitsu> Thanks for dobbing him in, Hobbsee :P
<imbrandon> fbond, give me a url , i'll have a look
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: not a problem
* Hobbsee hugs tseng 
<tseng> for one
<tseng> the website is broken
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: wants to do it too
<tseng> python backtrace
<tseng> ah
<Hobbsee> tseng: -?
<tseng> right
<Fujitsu> Which website?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i already did Fujitsu
<imbrandon> i was the first +1
<imbrandon> ;)
<tseng> can i finally recover my password on here now?
<tseng> is the other thing
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right
<TheMuso> Hey all.
<Hobbsee> tseng: you should be able to
<Fujitsu> tseng, I was able to recover mine earlier today.
<Hobbsee> hi TheMuso
<Fujitsu> Hey, TheMuso.
<tseng> they gave me an entirely ass password
<tseng> and i cant change it
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<imbrandon> tseng, yea i wish it used the LP credentials, it would be nice
<Fujitsu> It would be really nice :(
<imbrandon> would probably get alot more use too
<tseng> phew, logged in
<tseng> "Universal unit converter" is a pretty weird short description
<tseng> doesnt even tell me its a python lib
<Fujitsu> It isn't a Python lib.
<tseng> oh, python app?
<tseng> got it
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<tseng> I guess thats ok
<tseng> fyi i am not build testing this if someone else credible already did (imbrandon)
<geser> I looked at the gftp merge
<tseng> just looking at the diff
<geser> does somebody know where the po/* changes come from?
<imbrandon> tseng, yea i built it a few hours ago
* Fujitsu complains about REVU's set timezone.
<tseng> if it builds clean the diff looks reasonable to me
<tseng> done
<Fujitsu> Yay! Thanks imbrandon, tseng, Hobbsee :)
<Fujitsu> So, now I just wait for someone to upload it?
<tseng> sure
<tseng> Hobbsee would love to
<Fujitsu> Hahaha.,
<Hobbsee> would i now?
<Hobbsee> i'd have to upload it from imbrandon's machine
<Hobbsee> but why not..
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: link?
<Fujitsu> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3064
<geser> does somebody know where MoM gets the updates for the po/* files?
<tseng> erm
<tseng> from where, exactly?
<tseng> (not really)
<tseng> (it merges debian + ubuntu changes)
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: WHy use imbrandon's machine to upload?
<tseng> unless someone did something boggling I dont know about
<tseng> TheMuso: KDE sucked down all her available resources
<Fujitsu> tseng, haha.
* tseng hides far away
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> c
<geser> I used grab-merge to get the files for gftp
* imbrandon looks up
* Fujitsu thinks tseng should go away a little further than that.
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso
* Fujitsu watches Hobbsee wield her doom stick.
<imbrandon> no KDE Blasphmey in here tseng ;)
<tseng> I am not scared of Hobbsee
<StevenK> tseng: You ought to be
<Hobbsee> tseng: i yell pretty loudly
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> heya StevenK
<tseng> Hobbsee: ..I listen to Converge
<tseng> Hobbsee: comeon
<geser> and there is a 4.3 MB patch, but the several diff.gz are all nearly the same size
* StevenK waves to imbrandon, and hands his mace to Hobbsee
<Fujitsu> geser, that's normal.
* Hobbsee uses the mace on tseng 
<Fujitsu> geser, all the differences are from either Debian or Ubuntu packages.
<Hobbsee> geser: probably means that it's wrong.
* imbrandon stands behind konqui for cover
<Fujitsu> Aw...
<StevenK> And this is mace, as the spiky ball on a chain, not the wimpy spray
<Fujitsu> Poor Konqui...
<TheMuso> Hey StevenK.
<TheMuso> Get the kernel/speakup stuff sorted?
<geser> what should happen to the happen to these changes? can I ignore them?
<StevenK> TheMuso: I wish
<Fujitsu> geser, you need to work that out.
<geser> the ubuntu1.patch for the former version is only 1.7K
* Hobbsee dputs locally.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Wh..wh... Why are you thanking me? I should be thanking you!
<imbrandon> geser, thats not something you can realy judge from the patch sizes, you need to go over the changelogs and debain/patches of them and "merge" the two packages ;)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: because you did the work
<Fujitsu> And you made comments which allowed me to get it up to scratch, and then (hopefully) uploaded it for me.
<Fujitsu> So thanks :)
<Fujitsu> Ooh.
<Fujitsu> I can see it on LP...
<fbond> imbrandon, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3063
<Hobbsee> true that
* StevenK *finally* manages to beat libggi into shape enough to upload.
<StevenK> Blasted thing.
<Fujitsu> What was up with it?
<geser> imbrandon: what are patch files downloaded by grab-merge.sh?
<Hobbsee> geser: they say in the REPORT
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it was being highly painful
<Fujitsu> A lot of packages do that.
<imbrandon> fbond, done
<Hobbsee> not like that though.
<imbrandon> ge its says in the REPORT
<imbrandon> geser, even
<StevenK> Fujitsu: An evil merge to begin with, and then it FTBFS on top of it
<Fujitsu> Ah! Fun.
<StevenK> Hobbsee should know, she watched me do most of the work in person.
<geser> I ask because I still don't understand where the po changes come from
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> that was a fun night
* StevenK nods.
<geser> the changes between the two debian version doesn't contain them
<Fujitsu> Silly people living near other devs... :(
<neutrinomass> geser: Quick fix on oleo ;)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: means i can get my key easily signed :)
<Fujitsu> Granted, I'm not far from a Canonical employee...
* tseng searchs for Fujitsu's coordinates
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Hah, I work with a DD, with another four close by
<Hobbsee> geser: i've just been taking the .po files out of the diff, and applying the ubuntu diff on the debian source.  which would axe ubuntu's .po file changes, i guess
<Fujitsu> StevenK, aren't you a DD?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Yup
<tseng> Fujitsu: he's a faker
* Hobbsee wonders how rosetta integrates with the packages anyway.
* StevenK kicks tseng in the keyboard
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, I've wondered that.
<Hobbsee> the great StevenK will tell us.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: he tries to pretend that he isnt
<StevenK> It usually works
<StevenK> Until some bozo dobs me in
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, ah... But I'd seen his name elsewhere :P
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hehe.  it never works.
<Fujitsu> So yes, I really must see Mr. Conrad at some point in the near future.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: true that
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Ah, Melbourne?
<tseng> Fujitsu: Mr. Conrad doesnt go out in the sun
<StevenK> tseng: s/ in the sun//
<tseng> without a silly hat anyway
<Hobbsee> tseng: the outside is scary.  he is wise not to.
<Hobbsee> a silly hat?
<TheMuso> The outside is fun. Why would you stay inside? :)
<tseng> Hobbsee: ive never seen him w/o a hat
<tseng> inside or out
<StevenK> What do you expect from a Candian?
* TheMuso thought he saw him without a hat in Paris.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: remember that thing called rain?
<TheMuso> But I can't be sure of that.
<tseng> http://www.netsplit.com/events/2005/ubuntu-down-under/ubuntu-down-under-005_screen.jpg
<tseng> here's the hat
<StevenK> He's probably heard that the Australian sun can burn through walls.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Its not always around you know.
<tseng> and a dashing Mithrandir
<Hobbsee> piont
<Hobbsee> hah
<StevenK> Is that a like a point?
<StevenK> Maybe one that isn't so pointy
<StevenK> s/a \(like\)/\1/
* TheMuso tries to direct the image through to his Braille display, but fails.
* StevenK throws his regex at TheMuso's Braille display
<TheMuso> That thing only has 8 dots per cell rendering. No luck there.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hehe.  indeed.
* Hobbsee notes that StevenK *still* hasnt answered the question.
<StevenK> Damn!
<StevenK> Stop noticing!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<TheMuso>  /c
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i've been reminded.  i must yell at you.
<StevenK> I will usually take the latest Debian version and diff the merged version that MoM spat out.
* Fujitsu prepares to be doom-sticked.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: right
<StevenK> If that diff is empty or mostly empty, I chuck it, else it gets merged in.
<Fujitsu> Have I gone deaf? :P
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: no, i just had to find the bug report.
<Fujitsu> Oh, gaphor?
<StevenK> Muaha, he even knows
<Fujitsu> I do.
* TheMuso decides to start working on a blindness community site he has procrastinated about for several weeks.
* StevenK hands Fujitsu a sword so he can take the honourable option of hari-kari
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: nice :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that's the one :P
<Fujitsu> Thanks, StevenK.
<imbrandon> [07:54]  <Fujitsu> Oh, gaphor? <-- zomg , classic
<Fujitsu> How's that classic?
<imbrandon> becosue you knew what one it was
<Fujitsu> Of course.
<imbrandon> nvm
<Fujitsu> It's the only one I've done something really wrong on lately.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: well, based on the fact that i commented on it when i found out about it yesterday...
<Fujitsu> I remember that bug comment well.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey now, that was the toned down versoin
<Hobbsee> s/versoin/version/g
<Fujitsu> How encouraging.
<Hobbsee> :P
<StevenK> Which bug is it?
<StevenK> C'mon, share!
* Fujitsu locates.
<Hobbsee> bug 59273
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59273 in gaphor "Please sync gaphor 0.8.1-4 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59273
<Fujitsu> yeah, that one.
* Fujitsu hides.
<Hobbsee> my other response was better :P
<Fujitsu> Which response?
<Hobbsee> to the "please sync ndiswrapper" one
<Fujitsu> Hrm.
<Hobbsee> no, wait, to the "please sync/merge gftp"
* Fujitsu looks for that one.
<Fujitsu> `Please sync/merge'!? Great...
<Hobbsee> it's all subscribed to ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> "no, we dont do the work for you, go away"
<StevenK> Oh, yeah, I remember that mail
<Hobbsee> i think i was in an annoyed mood last night :P
<StevenK> Hah
<Fujitsu> Well, that yelling at wasn't as bad as I expected :)
<Fujitsu> Please keep up the bring-up-the-mistake-in-front-of-everybody idea... It's a very effective deterrent from making mistakes :P
<imbrandon> lol
<fbond> imbrandon, thanks
<StevenK> Fujitsu: For your second mistake, Hobbsee impales you with her sharp pointy stick of doom
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe.
<Fujitsu> Even better, StevenK :)
<fbond> anyone else want to have a look at midisport-firmware so we can get it approved?
<fbond> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3063
<fbond> just need one more!
* Fujitsu sniffs suspiciously at the IronPython sitting in NEW.
* Hobbsee impales StevenK 
<TheMuso> Is it possible for anybody to view the new queue?
* Hobbsee impales StevenK with her sharp pointy stick of DOOM!
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: sure.
* Fujitsu protects StevenK.
<StevenK> Oww! That really hurts
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Whats the URL?
<Fujitsu> StevenK's a DD! You can't hurt him! He's holy! (and no, not because you poked a hole through him with your stick, Hobbsee!)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<Hobbsee> was just grabbing it
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe.  sure i can.
<TheMuso> Cheers.
* StevenK concentrates and uses the power of the matrix to heal thyself
* TheMuso decides to weigh in wit his weapon of choice... His cane!!!
<imbrandon> <sugar> nm, i cant reason with yall. but im right
<imbrandon> <sprinkles> s/right/wrong/
<TheMuso> s/wit/with/
* Hobbsee breaks TheMuso's cane in two
<Fujitsu> What? You don't need the power of the matrix, StevenK! The power of Debian should work fine.
<imbrandon> s/debian/ubuntu
<StevenK> Not at the moment.
* TheMuso pulls out a cane ten times stronger, but the same thickness.
* StevenK is not very happy with Debian in general at the moment.
<Fujitsu> Titanium, ey?
<TheMuso> That was just window dressing.
* Hobbsee destroys the new cane too
* Fujitsu steps on Hobbsee.
* StevenK hands TheMuso a cane made from duratanium
* imbrandon bans the use of /me
* Hobbsee axe murders Fujitsu and impales him on her LONG POINTY STICK OF DOOM!
* Hobbsee bans imbrandon 
<Fujitsu> As per normal...
<Fujitsu> But a long one!?
<Fujitsu> Since when have you had one of those?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: All an illusion my dear. WHat you actually broke was your own arm.
* Fujitsu is suspicious.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: of course.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: heh.  i surely didnt do that.
<imbrandon> you think thats air your breathing ?
* Fujitsu attempts to point to a portion of Hobbsee's arm lying on the floor some metres away, before realising he's dead.
<Hobbsee> hah
<StevenK> imbrandon: you're, dear
<Fujitsu> Thanks, StevenK!
<Fujitsu> But that's my job.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you're dead.  YOU CANNOT PRETEND TO BE ALIVE WHEN YOU'RE DEAD!  NOW STAY DEAD!
* Hobbsee shines her evil red eyes around the room
<TheMuso> While the cane appeared to break, it actually projected an illusion of the break, while a very sharp blade neatly sliced through your arm, without you noticing.
* StevenK happens to have proof of those evil red eyes.
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<Kyral> HOBBSEE!
<Hobbsee> StevenK: point.
* Kyral super bounces Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> KYRAL!
* Hobbsee glomps Kyral 
* Fujitsu runs away at the sight of Kyral.
* Fujitsu goes to bed now.
<Kyral> Heheh I think I started a KDE subdivision in the Clarkson Open Source Institute
<TheMuso> So Hobbsee. You still haven't eliminated one of the threats. A word of advice. Your eyes can decieve you. Don't trust them
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: arms are overrated anyway.  so are fingers.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: the threats?  who's threatening me now?
* Hobbsee sets the cane on fire.
<Hobbsee> no more cane.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: If you had to use those fingers to read, you would not say that so quickly.
* StevenK removes TheMuso's speakup and replaces it with a mis-configured emacspeak.
* Fujitsu burns Hobbsee at the stake.
<Fujitsu> StevenK, nice.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: That ^ works much better
<Hobbsee> StevenK: hehe, indeed
* Hobbsee highfives the recently resurrected StevenK 
<TheMuso> Ah. But I can still see what is displayed on the screen.
* StevenK returns the highfive
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: point.
* Fujitsu steals TheMuso's monitor's power cable.
* TheMuso pats his Braille display.
* Hobbsee trips the power to TheMuso's house
<TheMuso> Still got that.
* StevenK M-x bury-buffer's TheMuso's IRC window
* TheMuso fires up his notebook and steels some neighbour's wireless access.
* Fujitsu throws some stones at various people.
* Fujitsu steals TheMuso's laptop's battery.
<TheMuso> I win!
<Fujitsu> (and any spares)
* TheMuso shoves in another battery and keeps going.
* Hobbsee watches as TheMuso's laptop battery malfunctions, and blows up his entire computer.
<Fujitsu> Ah, but is it a Sony battery?
* TheMuso pulls out the trusty mobile, and connects to an ssh account
<Kyral> cat /dev/null > {TheMuso, Fujitsu}
<Kyral> I win
<Hobbsee> Kyral: nice.
<Fujitsu> I do deserve being nullified, yes...
* Hobbsee notes that that's expired again, so you have to reconfigure it.
* TheMuso can *NEVER* be nullified.
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> *TWITCH*
<Kyral> You seem to misunderstand the situation
<Kyral> I didn't get sleep last night due to frats
<Kyral> You wanna know how close to BOFH mode I am? :P
* StevenK hands Kyral a cattle prod
<StevenK> This should help
<Kyral> Fuck caddle prod
<Fujitsu> Please, use it on me. I deserve it!
* Kyral pulls a lightsaber
<StevenK> Pfft
* TheMuso draws his own.
<tseng> settle down folks
<StevenK> I prefer technology that exists
<Kyral> Fujitsu:  we don't need to know about your fettishes
<Fujitsu> ... or not.
<TheMuso> Disguised as a cane.
<StevenK> TheMuso: A lightsaber wouldn't work too well as cane.
<Fujitsu> Sure it would.
<Fujitsu> It'd cut through any obstacles :P
<TheMuso> StevenK: You didn't pay much attention to my illusions before did you.
<StevenK> But it wouldn't tell you were the damn obstacles were.
* TheMuso slices through StevenK's midrift.
* Fujitsu continues to apologise profusely to Kyral, and now really goes to bed.
<StevenK> TheMuso: As a DD, I am immune to illusions
<TheMuso> Ah. But I have other sences for that.
<TheMuso> So. The all-powerful dd will help you now will it?
<TheMuso> We'll see about that.
<StevenK> dd if=/dev/zero of=TheMuso
<StevenK> Oh wait
<StevenK> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=TheMuso
<Hobbsee> lol
<TheMuso> TheMuso: input/output error
<StevenK> TheMuso: Bored now.
* StevenK flays TheMuso alive
<TheMuso> flay?
<StevenK> (Yay! A Buffy joke)
<TheMuso> pfft
<Fujitsu> Goodnight, everybody.
<Fujitsu> Thanks Hobbsee :)
<StevenK>   flay
<StevenK>        v : strip the skin off
<TheMuso> Oh really. Do you think that this bulk only has one layer of skin? Try again.
* StevenK suggests TheMuso watch Season six Buffy to see how it works
<TheMuso> Give up guys. You can't kill me.
<TheMuso> StevenK: I'd really be able to do that.
<StevenK> Oh well
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: remember that balcony, from SLUG?
<Hobbsee> how'd you like to try falling off there?  :P
<Hobbsee> that would kill you
<TheMuso> Which balcony?
<Hobbsee> the lifts are out of order.  so are the stairs.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: the one outside the room about webbrowsers
<TheMuso> oh that one.
<StevenK> The Sluglets room
<TheMuso> Yes of course I would suffer fatal injuries from that. But I am referring to my alter ego me.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, we'd start with the first, adn then work on hte second.
<ctd> THAT DEATH WILL COST $607
<StevenK> ctd: Well worth it
<ctd> PLEASE PAY TO UTS ROOM HIRE
<TheMuso> heh
<Hobbsee> ctd: heh.  you reside here too, do you?
<Hobbsee> ctd: found another place yet?
<StevenK> The last death I had to pay for cost more than $607 :-P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ctd> is there a place I don't reside? >_>
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Yeah, his lounge room,
<StevenK> s/\,//
<Hobbsee> StevenK: and the body is hidden under your cellar?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: oh nice.
<TheMuso> Remind me never to go near Blacktown area again.
<Hobbsee> s/under/in/
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: quite smart, you probably shouldnt be there anyway
<TheMuso> I wondered what I was smelling all those years I went to that area.
* Hobbsee keeps seeing police around there.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Hmph
<ctd> TheMuso: never go near blacktown area again
<Hobbsee> StevenK: :P
<thom> what is this, invasion of the aussies?
<TheMuso> I certainly won't now
* Hobbsee makes a note not to go to blacktown again either
<tseng> good morning thom
<TheMuso> thom: And proud of it!
<tseng> you've entered the AOL quasi-mud room
<Hobbsee> thom: indeed.  WE WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> :P
<tseng> i told them a bit ago to chill out
<tseng> to no effect
<ctd> WE'RE IN YOUR CHANNELS. DISCUSSING OUR SUBURBS.
<Hobbsee> tseng: no absolutely none.
* Hobbsee impales tseng on her long pointy stick of DOOM
<imbrandon> ok i'm off for the night, yall might think about ##offtopic
<thom> Hobbsee: by working at all the bars? riiiight
<imbrandon> gnight all
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: surely not.
<thom> tseng: hey dude
<Hobbsee> thom: working at a bar would be scary.
* TheMuso returns to website work
<thom> Hobbsee: you're australian. it'll happen to you soon enough. probably in london
<Hobbsee> thom: id' be drinking, or sitting around talking.  not working there.
<Hobbsee> thom: why  london?
<thom> Hobbsee: because i think about 75% of australia is working in bars in london
<StevenK> Every bar in London seems to be staffed by Aussie backpackers
<Hobbsee> thom: ah riht.
<Hobbsee> *right
<Hobbsee> geser: for libmysqlclient15-dev, you can just depend on that, you dont need to depend on libmysqlclient15-dev | libmysqlclient-dev, seeing as the latter doesnt exist
<Hobbsee> hey Arbiter
<Hobbsee> last i knew, anyway :P
<Arbiter> heya Hobbsee
<Arbiter> :)
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: knowit was uploaded \o/
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: yay :)  i saw it in NEW
<Arbiter> and, this morning, i've translated the UWN 12 :)
<Arbiter> and now i'm recompiling emacs-cvs :P
<Arbiter> Hobbsee: how are you? ;)
<Hobbsee> Arbiter: i'm okay :)
<pef> hello
<Adri2000> 'lo
<bddebian> Heya gang
<phanatic> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi phanatic
<geser> Hobbsee: libmysqlclient-dev is a virtual package and apt-cache search lists libmysqlclient{10,12,15}-dev as providing them
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show libmysqlclient-dev
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$
<geser> apt-cache search libmysqlclient-dev
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% apt-cache show libmysqlclient15-dev | grep Prov
<StevenK> Provides: libmysqlclient-dev
<Hobbsee> true.  i believe we hard code the libmysqlclient15-dev packages.  we have in the past,anyway
<Sp4rKy> please how could i regenerate a debian/ when i've only orig tarball + .dsc ?
<Hobbsee> Sp4rKy: dpkg-source -x the .dsc as usual
<Sp4rKy> thx
<Amaranth> anyone know why mozilla depends on dpkg?
<thom> Amaranth: presumably to ensure that it has a specific feature introduced in the version of dpkg it depends on
<thom> Amaranth: hence a virsioned dep
<thom> s/vir/ver
<Adri2000> how can i be sure that i can upload to revu ? i don't know if my gpg key has been added
<Adri2000> ping ajmitch raphink siretart : can you tell me if my gpg key is accepted for revu and if not, sync ubuntu-universe-contributors and revu please
<fbond> Adri2000, have you tried uploading anything?
<Adri2000> not yet
<fbond> I suggest not worrying about the key until you actually have a problem uploading.
<fbond> It would be easier to debug.
<fbond> The password recovery feature of revu does not always work properly (I understand a newer version of the software is on its way ...), so that is not a good indicator of your key status
<Adri2000> i understand that i will receive the password when i will have uploaded a package, so it's not the problem. but i don't want to upload the package if it is rejected because my gpg is not yet authorized :-)
<tseng> StevenK: ok to force upgrade of ggi?
<tseng> The following packages will be REMOVED: libgii0 libgii0-target-x
<tseng> looks ok to me
<tseng> yeah
<ash211> <Ubugtu> New bug: #59663 in libgpod (main) "Please build without gdk-pixbuf/gtk" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59663
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59663 in libgpod "Please build without gdk-pixbuf/gtk" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<ash211> Is this in the MOTU domain?
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> libgpod0 is in main
<ash211> should it be changed in debian or ubuntu?
<ash211> (if it should be changed at all)
<ivoks> bug is reported
<ivoks> someone will take a look at it
<ash211> ok, thanks
<ivoks> hm... this is needed for amarok?
<ash211> for amarok to interact w/ ipods
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> hm... why does it need gtk in the first place? :)
<ash211> i'm not quite sure
<ash211> that's the comment I left on the bug page
<ivoks> that's topic for main developers
<ivoks> it should be splited to -gtk and -nogtk version, if gtk is really needed for something
<ivoks> i don't see why amarok should depend on gtk :/
<ash211> me neither
<ash211> but that's the way it's done in debian too
<AnAnt> anyone here ?
<lotusleaf> o_o
<AnAnt> may someone have a look at those uploads: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3005 , http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2984  and  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2573
<Adri2000> problem when trying to dput to revu :
<Adri2000> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Adri2000> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<Adri2000> Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc) should be the first file given on the command line.
<Adri2000> i don't have any .sig or .asc, and the wiki says to give the .changes
<crimsun> you would dput foo_source.changes, yes
<crimsun> the dsc and _source.changes must be signed using your gpg key
<thom> Adri2000: install devscripts and use debsign
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> hmm, i'm not sure to understand everything. what should i dput ? files which are in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ or thoses in the directory where i created the package ?
<crimsun> the source package in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ should match what's in $(pwd)/..
<Adri2000> the .deb is in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ but not in ~/packaging/djplay/, files in /var/... are not signed but they are in ~/packaging/...
<Adri2000> (because debuild signed them with debsign)
<crimsun> yes, the [binary package]  deb doesn't matter
<crimsun> you can only upload source packages to revu, e.g., orig.tar.gz+dsc+diff.gz+_source.changes
<crimsun> you must build with -S -sa, in other words
<Adri2000> ah ok, the .deb will be created by the motu who will upload the package to archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Adri2000> yes, i use -S -sa
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> we only upload source packages to a staging area; the publisher will pick up the source packages and toss them to the buildds that will generate the binary debs
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> Successfully uploaded packages. :-)
<Adri2000> crimsun: my package is in incoming, what's next ?
<ajmitch> morning
<crimsun> moins, ajmitch
<crimsun> Adri2000: you sit tight
<Adri2000> it must be accepted by a revu admin ?
<Adri2000> my package is now on the revu page, good :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, what's shakin?
<ajmitch> nothing
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-10
<fbond> hey, a little off-topic, but: I did a dist-upgrade to edgy with a custom theme, and now, after switching back to Human, my menu highlights are still my custom color (a blue)...
<fbond> Why, when I change to human, don't my menu highlights turn orange?
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<LaserJock> anybody doing bzr pushes to LP around? I can't get it to work
<koke> hi all!
<bddebian> LaserJock: Still aboot?
<LaserJock> sure
<bddebian> Do we not have a section on library packaging in the packaging guide?
<LaserJock> nope, wanna write one?
<bddebian> What, are you nuts? :)
<bddebian> This will be my first attempt at packaging a library :-)
<LaserJock> that's 1 more than me ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<LaserJock> mhm
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hehe, me too
<bddebian> I thought you two were the masters??
<LaserJock> bddebian: of course, just master's of what?
<LaserJock> bddebian: and don't say it ;-)
<bddebian> Well, the Universe of course ;-P
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3073?
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Give me a few minutes and I will
<Fujitsu> Thanks :()
<Fujitsu> *:)
<ajmitch> bddebian: they are the masters
<ajmitch> don't let them fool you about not knowing library packaging
<LaserJock> oh yeah, sorry
<LaserJock> i forgot, I know *everything* about library packaging ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: see?
<ajmitch> raging MOTU-holic that he is
<Fujitsu> Nonono. LaserJock, you've got it all wrong.
<Fujitsu> YOu know *everything*, full stop.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that goes without saying
<Toadstool> library packaging is easy as long as you don't have to package one :p
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<ajmitch> hi Toadstool
<Fujitsu> Hi Toadstool.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that's why the rest of us have given up, when we have people like LaserJock & bddebian
<Toadstool> my few minutes of internet of the day :p
<Fujitsu> Ha. Ha.
<Toadstool> hehe
<LaserJock> hahaha
<Fujitsu> Anybody else available to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3073?
<LaserJock> and the ragin Ubuntu-holic MOTUs run ;-)
* ajmitch is not worthy
<LaserJock> ajmitch: whatever, that's soooo not true
<LaserJock> ajmitch is the Master of Revu ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: which is why I don't ever review stuff?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: +Depends: ${misc:Depends}, libgnomevfs2-0, libgtk2.0-0
<ajmitch> explain why you put those libraries in there
<ajmitch> and why you don't use ${shlibs:Depends}
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you used to, and were very good at it
<Fujitsu> So I should use shlib:Depends? OK, I shall do so.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it makes things so much easier
<LaserJock> but first explain what they are and how they are used ;-)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, Toadstool
<ajmitch> LaserJock: that's what you're for :)
<Toadstool> hey bddebian
<bddebian> ajmitch: I don't do anything, you know that
* Fujitsu hits bddebian.
<Fujitsu> Not true!
* ajmitch looks at bddebian's karma
<Toadstool> :0
<Toadstool> *:)
<LaserJock> yeah, I don't think anybody on the top-contributors list can say that
<Toadstool> I hate qwerty keyboards :p
<bddebian> pfft
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hence why I'm not on there :)
<LaserJock> me neither
<LaserJock> I totally suck as a MOTU :/
<bddebian> Am I even on that list anymore?
<ajmitch> bddebian: uh, of course
<LaserJock> I do try, but I find I'm a totally inefficient
<LaserJock> s/a//\
* ajmitch looks at the increasing number of crackful specs
<ajmitch> some specs are 1 sentence at most
<Fujitsu> Yup.
<Fujitsu> They do that.
<Fujitsu> And then there's the one which has a uuencoded .tar.bz2 of a diff in it.
<LaserJock> I can't even figure settle which editor to use :/
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Well I use nano but I wish I knew emacs better, if at least for the tag stuff
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, found any other issues?
<Fujitsu> Vim forever!
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: haven't looked much
<ajmitch> having config.sub & config.guess in the diff is messy (as well as intltool-extract0
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<ajmitch> especially as they're probably being generated on each build
<Fujitsu> Those shouldn't have been in there...
<ajmitch> LaserJock probably has something in the packaging guide about using autotools-dev
<ajmitch> if not, he should have :)
<Fujitsu> I'll remove them in the clean target.
<fowlduck> are there any instructions on upgrading to edgy anywhere?
<LaserJock> I just used update-manager -d -c
<Fujitsu> fowlduck, just change your sources.list, aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade, cross your fingers, fix the breakage.
<Fujitsu> Or what LaserJock said.
<fowlduck> hehe
<ajmitch> and pick up the pieces afterwards, wiping away the tears?
<fowlduck> is it really so unstable still?  even with the freeze?
<bddebian> Fujitsu: OK, made a few comments.  Looks pretty good overall to my dumb arse
<Toadstool> fowlduck: feature freeze means that everything is broken and that we should fix things before release without adding new features :p
<Fujitsu> It needs a manpage, does it?
<ajmitch> Toadstool: well, no it means that feautes must be in, and work 'well enough' :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: ideally yes
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Should have one but I don't know that it's "required"
<ajmitch> though manpages for GUI apps tends to be a bit pointless
<Fujitsu> Yeah, that's why I didn't give convertall one, and it got uploaded.
<Toadstool> ajmitch: i wanted to scare him :)
<fowlduck> Toadstool, yeah, I thought what ajmitch thought.  I guess maybe I'll hold off a month then.
* fowlduck smacks Toadstool with a large trout
<Toadstool> hehe
<Fujitsu> Is there a preferred way to remove autotools/intltool-related stuff?
* ajmitch wouldn't hold off
<ajmitch> we need all hands on desk
<ajmitch> deck
* ajmitch is tired
<Fujitsu> At midday?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: got up at 6:30
<ajmitch> and it's 2pm
<Fujitsu> True, for you.
<Toadstool> well, i'm useless and my renter wants his computer back, cya :)
<Fujitsu> Bye!
<bddebian> Later Fujitsu
<bddebian> Err Toadstool
<Fujitsu> So, just remove config.guess/config.sub/intltool-stuff in the clean target? Or is there a dh_cleanautotools? :P
<fowlduck> gah
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: have a look at autotools-dev docs
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<ajmitch> dh-make puts them in at the clean: target
<ajmitch> which is one option
<ajmitch> another is to copy them before running configure
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I've seen that done.
<Fujitsu> What's your preferred method?
<ajmitch> genereally whatever works ;)
<bddebian> What is shlibs vs shlibs.local?
* Fujitsu groans.
<Fujitsu> I seem to have a half-upload on REVU.
<Fujitsu> Something died..
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: which?
<Fujitsu> lucidlife...
<ajmitch> cleared
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: man dpkg-shlibdeps
<ajmitch> it can explain better than I
<bddebian> pfft, thanks "buddy"
<bddebian> ;-P
<ajmitch> you sound so grateful
<bddebian> I'm lazy :-)
* ajmitch goes back to doing useful stuff instead
<Fujitsu> I've reuploaded, fixing the shlibs:Depends and autotools things.
<bddebian> Hmm, do I dare try to build this thing..
<Plug> ajmitch: useful stuff, eh
<Plug> Is it ok to restart dbus in a postinst?
<Plug> It could do things like "drop/restart networking" for people who use NetworkManager
<Fujitsu> What thing, bddebian?
<bddebian> This library
<Fujitsu> Which library?
<bddebian> I'm trying to package libburn for pygi
<bddebian> Gads a permission error on ./configure??
<Fujitsu> chmod +x?
<Plug> anyone, on the dbus restart question?
<ajmitch> Plug: restarting dbus is bad & should not be done
<ajmitch> dbus-using apps don't handle the bus disappearing
<ajmitch> upgrade & restart of dbus is generally a reboot
<Plug> is there a cleaner way to tell dbus you've installed a new service, without restarting it?
<ajmitch>     # Ask the bus to reload the config file
<ajmitch>     if [ -x "/etc/init.d/dbus" ] ; then
<ajmitch>       invoke-rc.d dbus force-reload || true
<ajmitch>     fi
<ajmitch> from avahi-daemon postinst
<Plug> ahaQ!  thanks
<LaserJock> bddebian: doh, you got roped into libburn?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Yeah, I get roped into everything :-)
<bddebian> Why the hell does it build locally but I get some C errors in pbuilder.. :'-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: a challenge for you to fix
<LaserJock> ajmitch is always sooo helpful :-)
<bddebian> Isn't he though :-)
<bddebian> -Wall was in the rules file but I took that out
<bddebian> I think it's a missing build dep but I can't figure out WTF it is :-(
<ajmitch> neither can we without more info ;)
<bddebian> libburn/.libs/async.o: In function `burn_async_join_all':
<bddebian> libburn/async.c:190: undefined reference to `pthread_join'
<bddebian> libburn/.libs/async.o: In function `add_worker':
<bddebian> libburn/async.c:83: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<ajmitch> missing -lpthread somewhere?
<ajmitch> which shouldn't need to be a build-dep
<bddebian> I would think so but why does it not do that locally?
<ajmitch> can't tell without seeing it
<bddebian> You wanna see it? :-)
<ajmitch> if you wish
* ajmitch isn't sticking around for long today though
* bddebian hugs ajmitch :-)
* ajmitch has other obligations to attend to
<Burgundavia> what is hobbee's real name?
<bddebian> Sarah Hobbes
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: Sarah Hobbs
* Fujitsu points any idle time-having MOTUs to http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3075
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: make sure you get Hobbs, not Hobbes :)
<Burgundavia> thanks
<bddebian> Actually I think it's spelled Barry deFreese ;-P
<ajmitch> no, she really doesn't look like a barry
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<bddebian> ajmitch: http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/libburn/
<ajmitch> diff.gz that's nearly as large as the orig.tar.gz
<ajmitch> nice
<bddebian> I have some cleanup issues :-)
<ajmitch> I'd use ~ rather than +
<bddebian> OK
<ajmitch> since debian supports it as well now
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh and ignore the libc6-dev build-dep :-)
<ajmitch> I am
* ajmitch would blame a dodgy makefile
<bddebian> Well that brings up a question I have been wanting to ask for a while.  What is the "policy" for running autoconf/etc?
<ajmitch> whatever you feel like
<bddebian> Really?
<bddebian> I figured it must be bad since so few packages actually run it
<ajmitch> it is considered bad by some
<ajmitch> and I prefer to put autotools changes into a patch if possible
<ajmitch> since relying on autotools on the buildd can be fragile
<bddebian> Well I didn't make any changes but I did run his bootstrap
* ajmitch rebuilds
<ajmitch> I need a faster computer
<ajmitch> ok, built
<ajmitch> added into the root Makefile.am:
<ajmitch> libburn_libburn_la_LIBADD = $(THREAD_LIBS)
<bddebian> locally or using my "package"?
<ajmitch> using the package
<ajmitch> then ran automake --foreign -a -c
<ajmitch> then debuild -S, pbuilder, etc
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> ajmitch: Is there anything actually in the debs? :)
<ajmitch> well, no
<ajmitch> the compile finished
<ajmitch> I didn't say the debs got built :)
<ajmitch> dh_install: libburn-dev missing files (usr/include/*), aborting
<ajmitch> probably using the wrong sourcedir for dh_install :)
<bddebian> wrong source dir?
<ajmitch> --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<bddebian> To configure?
<ajmitch> no, to dh_install
<bddebian> Oh, duh
<ajmitch> depends on how you feel like using it
<ajmitch> like everything in debian, there are multiple ways about it
<bddebian> Aye
* ajmitch has to head out for a fun-filled afternoon
<ajmitch> back later
<bddebian> Thanks man!
<bddebian> What is supposed to be in /usr/share/pkgconfig/?
<Fujitsu> The .pc.
<bddebian> Hmm wtf generates that?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure.
<Fujitsu> I don't build libraries :P
<bddebian> I don't either normally, obviously :-)
<Fujitsu> This place is really devoid of MOTUs at the moment :(
<Plug> Best you become a MOTU then :)
<crimsun> ?
<bddebian> Thanks buddy :-)
<crimsun> yeah, bddebian's MOTU enough for all of us
* bddebian kicks crimsun
<bddebian> crimsun: If that were true I could package this stupid library and would know wtf a .pc file is :-(
<crimsun> see the violence inherent in the system!
<crimsun> pkgconfig file?
<Fujitsu> Yeah, we need more MOTUs on this side of the world...
<bddebian> crimsun: Yeah, I got that part but I don't know what they are :-)
<bddebian> Fujitsu: What do you need?
<Fujitsu> bddebian, that package reviewed. I made the changes.
<bddebian> And you added a manpage? :-)
<Fujitsu> No... But most GUI apps don't have them.
<Fujitsu> Especially as this has no command line options or anything.
<Plug> lintian on revu
<Plug> E: network-manager-pptp_0.6.3+cvs20060819-0ubuntu4_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file edgy
<Plug> I take it I can ignore that?
<bddebian> Plug: Yes
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Re-reviewed
<Fujitsu> Yay :)
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<Plug> How about native-package-with-dash-version?
<Plug> I have a .orig.tar.gz, I'm not sure why I'm getting a native package.
<bddebian> What's the filename?
<Plug> ../network-manager-pptp_0.6.2+cvs20060819.orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> 0.6.2+cvs20060819 vs. 0.6.3+cvs20060819
<Plug> aha, good point
<Plug> I just bumped the version number :)
<Fujitsu> Hi Lure.
<Lure> hi Fujitsu
<bddebian> Ack, it's 1am.  Gnight folks
<Fujitsu> Bye, bddebian.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<bddebian> NP
<Plug> Can someone remove the most recent upload of a package on REVU, or should I just bump the version?
<crimsun> the latter
<Fujitsu> Evening, Hobbsee!
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu
<AnAnt> may someone have a look at those uploads: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3005
<AnAnt> , http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2984  and  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2573
<Fujitsu> If you've got sufficient time this evening, would you be able to second bddebian's advocation of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3075?
<AnAnt> the first two need a second advocation
* Hobbsee hides
<AnAnt> ?
<AnAnt> why am I scaring every reviewer !
* Hobbsee hides from all reviews.
<Fujitsu> Hi Gloubiboulga.
* Fujitsu takes his review request from Hobbsee, and places it in front of Gloubiboulga :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hello :)
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, url?
<Fujitsu> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3075
* Fujitsu rubs eyes...
<Fujitsu> This is incredible.
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: can I add a URL or   2 ?
<Fujitsu> Wasn't it 3, AnAnt? :P
<Gloubiboulga> AnAnt, sure, but I think I won't have time this morning
<Gloubiboulga> I'll have a look later today
<Gloubiboulga> (if Hobbsee hasn't done it yet when I'll be back ;) )
<Hobbsee> i wont have
* Hobbsee needs to actually do her assignment
<Fujitsu> :O
<Fujitsu> Who ever heard of doing real-life work.
<Fujitsu> That's just not possible.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has to :(
<Gloubiboulga> AnAnt, could you mail me the urls at gauvainpocentek@gmail.com?
<AnAnt> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3005 & http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2984
<AnAnt> sure
<AnAnt> thanks
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, building the package
<Fujitsu> Thanks, Gloubiboulga :)
<Gloubiboulga> the packaging looks nice, but the license is not clear
<Gloubiboulga> i.e. there's no header in the source files
<Fujitsu> Does there need to be?
<Gloubiboulga> yep
<Gloubiboulga> the COPYING file is not enough
<Fujitsu> So, what should be done about this?
<Gloubiboulga> ping upstream :)
<Gloubiboulga> I'm trying to find the link which explains how to use the GPL in programs
<Burgundavia> Gloubiboulga: copying file is not enough?
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<Gloubiboulga> Burgundavia, no, because it doesn't say "this file is under this license"
<Gloubiboulga> it doesn't say "I'm the copyright older" either
<Burgundavia> right
<Gloubiboulga> s/older/holder :)
<Fujitsu> OK, I'm emailing upstream at the moment.
<Gloubiboulga> Fujitsu, cool :)
<phanatic> morning
<Fujitsu> Morning, phanatic.
<phanatic> hi Fujitsu
<ajmitch> evening
<phanatic> evening ajmitch
<zakame> hi MOTUs! :D
<Fujitsu> Hey ajmitch.
<Fujitsu> And hi zakame (although I'm not a MOTU at this time).
<zakame> yo Fujitsu !
<Fujitsu> Evening, Arbiter.
<phanatic> hey zakame
<Arbiter> hey Fujitsu :)
<Arbiter> morning :)
<phanatic> hi raphink
* Arbiter here is 12am :)
<raphink> hi phanatic
<zakame> yo phanatic
<zakame> and ap
<zakame> raphink:
<Plug> ok!
<Plug> I am so ready for reviews of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3080
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: didnt know i'd made it into the weekly news :P
<Sp4rKy> does .postinst file is executed when i do a dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Hobbsee> er...probably?
<Hobbsee> er, wait, what does dpkg-reconfigure do?
<Sp4rKy> hi motus
<Fujitsu> Hi Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> please, does hot babe could be added to universe or is it to much shocking
<Sp4rKy> ?
<Sp4rKy> http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/
<Hobbsee> Sp4rKy: it's too shocking, it's been discussed before
<Fujitsu> I think the probability of inclusion is somewhat less than 0
<thom> it really is a little sad
<Fujitsu> Only a little sad?
<thom> that was english understatement in full effect :-)
<Fujitsu> Yup...
<Hobbsee> thom: and why is it sad?
<thom> Hobbsee: um, you're kidding right?
<Hobbsee> thom: only half.  i havent looked at the page in question.
<Mithrandir> I think thom understated so much he flipped around, really.
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<Hobbsee> right.....
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, what?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i just saw what hotbabe actually was.  i knew of it before
<Fujitsu> It is /quite/ sad.
<thom> Mithrandir: heh
<Fujitsu> Really pathetic..
<Hobbsee> what's more sad is that some people have tried to get it into repos before
<Fujitsu> They have?
<Fujitsu> That's... impressive.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> i believe Mithrandir was the one to tell them no last time
<Hobbsee> which was how i heard it at all
<Hobbsee> then again, we do have a klibido in repos, for some reason, iirc
<Fujitsu> Erm, what's klibido got to do with anything?
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: klibido seems to just have a silly name.  hot-babe generated a huge discussion on debian-devel and was eventually rejected (or never uploaded, I can't remember)
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: ah right....
<Fujitsu> Yeah, klibido is just an odd name.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: i, understandbly, dont download them to check :P
<Fujitsu> I just apt-cache showed klibido :P
<Hobbsee> same
<Sp4rKy> how can i get the default resolution of a computer ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<mr_pouit> hi
<mr_pouit> I have a question about a program : is dir2ogg (http://badcomputer.org/unix/dir2ogg/) a good candidate for universe, or is there some problem since it can handle *.wma ?
<bersace> Hello
<Flamekebab> this may seem silly, but I hope it doesn't - would here be an appropriate place to ask for Kino 0.9.2 to be added to the repositories?
<tseng> here would be an appropriate place to say "here is my updated package for kino, please review it"
<Flamekebab> fair enough then
<Flamekebab> I guess I'll bugger off and leave you be then
<tseng> eh
<Adri2000> for reviewers needing some work : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3071 ;-)
<bersace> do we have to all post our upload details page ?
<bersace> in the chan
<bersace> or do we have to wait until REVU day
<bersace> ?
<bersace> hello all : here is gnomescan for universe ! : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3082
<bersace> still some bugs
<bersace> but that's help for wide testing
<phanatic> good evening
<Sp4rKy> please, does dvdstyler can be accepted on universe or multiverse ?
<Sp4rKy> it is under GPLv2
<Sp4rKy> but maybe uses some library not free
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy: non-free library?
<Sp4rKy> maybe
<Sp4rKy> i'm looking for them
<Burgundavia> if you can give exact name, I can probalby help you
<Sp4rKy> Burgundavia, i'm checking all of libraries listed in the README
<Burgundavia> sounds goold
<welshbyte> good evening
<fowlduck> hallo
<phanatic> hey welshbyte
<welshbyte> hey fowlduck, phanatic
<fowlduck> brb
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-03
<LaserJock> afternoon MOTU Land!
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock
<nixternal> hiya LaserJock and ajmitch
<ajmitch> uh oh
<ajmitch> LaserJock: good to see some more behind motu posts
<nixternal> they just showed what they are doing in Sydney for the summit coming up...that is insane
<nixternal> yes, we need more behind * stuff...it is interesting...we also need to see pics in those articles...
<ajmitch> 'the summit'?
<nixternal> ya, something about bush and others meeting in Sydney
<LaserJock> nixternal: I did get work area/screenshot
<nixternal> yup, I like that :)
<LaserJock> I should try to get hackergotchis too I suppose
<ajmitch> definitely
<nixternal> or at least pics of who the person looks like
<ajmitch> which means that you definitely won't get me interviewed :)
<nixternal> haha, I like that quit message
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I think I might have something that'll do somewhere ;-)
<nixternal> zenrox: nice quite message :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: all lies
<LaserJock> so, giving KDE another spin today
<zenrox> like that
<LaserJock> I'm getting kinda tired of all the bugs in Feisty though (not specific to KDE)
<LaserJock> I might have to do a fresh install or something
<LaserJock> for some reason I stopped being able to logout in Gnome a week or so ago
<LaserJock> and it seems that my wifi doesn't come back up after resuming
<LaserJock> nixternal: does KDE have any applet/tool that reads /proc/acpi temps?
<nixternal> quite a few
<nixternal> the best is Kima, it is a kicker applet that shows anything that can be monitored
<nixternal> and for a big app, similar to the old motherboard monitor is KSensors
<LaserJock> Ksensors doesn't work for me
<LaserJock> I just need a little kicker applet
<nixternal> with ksensors you need lm_sensors, that's why that doesn't work
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> just installed kima
<LaserJock> very nice
<LaserJock> why don't we have it in the repos?
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/I_DONT_RUN_VISTA.png
<nixternal> kima is in the repos
<nixternal> see my kima running on the bottom
<nixternal> not for feisty maybe
<nixternal> !info kima
<ubotu> Package kima does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nixternal> !info kima gutsy
<ubotu> kima: kicker monitoring applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<LaserJock> ah, excellent
<nixternal> you gotta install yakuake as well :)
<nixternal> no other terminal like it..however 1 note if you are really used to gnome terminal...you can just click on links in it and have it open up in a browser..the closes you can get is to enable klipper to recognize links and provide you with an option to open one
<nixternal> the next release of yakuake will have it though
<LaserJock> nixternal: how did you get it to do temp in C instead of F
<nixternal> I never set my locale to imperial (US)
<nixternal> KMenu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language
<nixternal> under Country/Region & Language, the other tab has a measure system drop down, I have mine as "Metric"
<jmg> so how is kde looking for gutsy? i havent tested it
<nixternal> besides KDEPIM being quite broken, it isn't to bad
<nixternal> we went back to our roots, and went blue again :)
<jmg> when is kdepim not broken?
<LaserJock> nixternal: you mean, not purple?
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> no more purple in gutsy
<xtknight> say i have something like this.  http://rafb.net/p/F6tCYz12.html   the newer version in debian just fixes that one thing.  instead of "backporting" that to a 0ubuntu1 version, can't/shouldn't we sync dfsg-2 of libvorbis from debian?
<LaserJock> nixternal: bah, why does KDE/QT have to look so darn ugly :-)
<nixternal> make it look the way you want
<LaserJock> I can't seem to
<nixternal> I enjoy the plastik theme..the default KDE theme..I don't need all that shiny and flashy crap
<jmg> LaserJock: because your face reflects in the screen
<nixternal> KMenu -> System Settings -> Appearance
<LaserJock> jmg: hehe, must be
<nixternal> jmg: hahahahah, pwnd!
<nixternal> that was good
<LaserJock> jmg: but I don't have a glossy screen ;-)
<nixternal> next time someone says "this DE is ugly" I will get um with that :)
<LaserJock> is there a way to compact it all
<jmg> LaserJock: because your face is so horrible you have ptsd and your brain actively redacts your viewport to remove it
<LaserJock> everything's just too big
<nixternal> like the kicker?
<LaserJock> like windows, controls, etc.
<jmg> :)
<nixternal> haha, I was gonna be an ass and say "just run your mouse over a border, click and drag it to the size you want" :p
<LaserJock> seems like I've got to scroll windows quite a bit
<nixternal> don't know how the windows look to big...mine are fine
<nixternal> what resolution are you using?
<LaserJock> 1024x768 I think
<nixternal> ya, they say KDE is for 1024x768, but I think they are wrong...I know what you are talking about
<nixternal> there is a way to shrink stuff down, but I am not positive on how that is...you know the best person to ask about tweaking the look, is Jucato
<nixternal> he freakin' knows all of the little kde tweaks
<LaserJock> my gosh, you guys seriously need to get ahold of your menus ;-)
<nixternal> huh?
<LaserJock> they're a mess
<nixternal> what is wrong with the menus?
<nixternal> mine are beautiful
<LaserJock> mine take up the whole screen
<LaserJock> are really unorganized
<LaserJock> and "More Applications"?
<nixternal> I am running at 1280x800 and I don't have that problem at all
<LaserJock> who wants to go through all that
<nixternal> what is More Applications?
<jmg> i see emerald sort of works
<nixternal> oh, the bottom of the menu stuff...ya
<nixternal> LaserJock: why use menus anyways? every thing that is in your menus can be accessed with katapult
<LaserJock> nixternal: in some of the submenus they have a "More Appplications" submenu
<nixternal> alt+space and then start typing the app you want to open
<LaserJock> cause I don't know what I'm looking for
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, I never understood that "More Applications" thing
<nixternal> especially when there is like one app in it at times
<nixternal> LaserJock: go into #kubuntu-devel and just rip on kde...see what mhb and daskreach say :)
<ryanakca> wwhat would the licence for http://weitz.de/regex-coach/ be?
<ScottK> ryanakca: It could go in mulitverse
<ryanakca> ScottK: okies
<ScottK> Due to the no commercial redistrbution clause in the license.
<ryanakca> and in debian/copyright, I just paste his license blurb?
* ryanakca nods
<ScottK> Yes
<geser> it can't even go to multiverse as it's not redistributable
<geser> ryanakca: ^^
<ScottK> geser: It is.
<ScottK> Wait.  Reads again.
<geser> the small license blurb doesn't say it
<geser> All Rights Reserved even
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Geser's right.
<geser> ryanakca: visual-regexp seems to be similar to this tool and is already in the archive
<ryanakca> geser: ok, thanks :)
<RAOF> Does anyone think I'd get anywhere with the texmacs devs complaining about their horrible, horrible, homebrew ui?  I want a gtk2 texmacs, damnit!
<TheMuso> 5~5~/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<RAOF> Wow, it's growing :)
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: heh
<\sh> re
<asisak> Good morning
<\sh> moins
<dholbach> good morning
* RAOF cleans some xserver-xgl bugs.
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
* \sh fixed backstep just now....
<superm1> \sh, what was wrong with backstep?
<\sh> superm1, it can't find the pkg configs for xdamage xcomposite etc....but the deps are there...so I set RENDER_CFLAGS and RENDER_LIBS so it can compile cleanly...seeing that the pkg call for gtk is right and shows all needed libs, i think that's the best workaround right now
<superm1> \sh, oh you probably mean for lpia then right?
<\sh> superm1, nope...ubuntu...
<\sh> superm1, http://people.debian.org/~lucas/logs/2007/08/28/drip_0.9.0-4ubuntu1_gutsy32.buildlog
<\sh> aegl
<\sh> http://people.debian.org/~lucas/logs/2007/08/28/backstep_0.3-0ubuntu2_gutsy32.buildlog
<\sh> that's the right one
<superm1> ah
<superm1> yea i see looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backstep/0.3-0ubuntu2, it wasn't ever rebuilt for gutsy on any arch except the failed lpia
<jmg> backstep?
<asisak> !info backstep gutsy | jmg
<ubotu> jmg: backstep: Draws icons for minimized windows on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 120 kB
<\sh> superm1, I'm filing a bug with the debdiff...so it can be uploaded later on
<jmg> strange program
<superm1> \sh, can you subscribe me on the bug, i'll build/test it in the near future
<superm1> jmg, it was quite useful when using Xgl, devilspie, and an extra window manager running above Xgl
<jmg> :)
<\sh> superm1, you lp name?
<superm1> \sh, 'superm1' :)
<\sh> *g*
<\sh> ah LP is a bit bitchy today
<superm1> okay bed for me for a bit, nn.  thx \sh
<\sh> superm1, subscribed you and u-u-s
<asisak> I can also take care of things while superm1 is sleeping :)
* jmg wonders why the devilspie author would name a release "Wearing that dress"
<RAOF> I seem to remember a build of emacs with xfont support.  Is there some good reason our emacs22 packages don't seem to have it?
<asisak> \sh: should I upload your fix? Or better wait for superm1?
<\sh> asisak, well, upload it...if it's not working correctly (what I don't think) I'll fix it anyways :)
<asisak> Seems to be an ugly & working hack.
<\sh> asisak, correct..but works :)
<asisak> Sure :)
<\sh> asisak, we have to have look (for hardy e.g.) to fix libxcomposite and friends to play with pkgconfig nicely
<asisak> Maybe it would be better to fix it for gutsy as well.
<\sh> asisak, when you build this package, you can see that it catches all libs correctly for gtk pkg-config...but not for composite and friends
<asisak> So that we can handle possible bugfixes
<\sh> asisak, tbh..I think it's more an issue with backstep handling this pkgconfig stuff...when you read the configure.in it's also an ugly hack somehow...I'm not a pkgconfig pro...so it's just a feeling
<asisak> Yeah, I had the same feeling. Therefore I suggested to fix pkgconfig once and not hack packages many times ...
<\sh> if someone has time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dumputils/+bug/136949 ready for upload ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136949 in dumputils "[FTBFS]  dumputils" [Undecided,New] 
<\sh> moins ogra
<ogra> hey hey
* asisak checks 'dumputils'
<asisak> \sh: don't you consider to become a MOTU again?
<\sh> asisak, well, I don't think nobody will cheer for me this time...;)
<asisak> You think that nobody would or you don't think that anybody would? :)
<\sh> asisak, tbh, I need to become a member first, and that's one of the problems...
<asisak> \sh: no. Not any more.
<asisak> You can mail the MOTU council and apply for a MOTUship
<\sh> without becoming a member?
<asisak> (that involves membership as well)
* asisak has become a(n implicit) member this way.
<\sh> asisak, let's see...after october ;)
* asisak would certainly cheer. 
* asisak has uploaded your dumputils fix.
<\sh> asisak, if you be so kind: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvr/+bug/136951 ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136951 in dvr "[FTBFS]  dvr" [Undecided,New] 
<asisak> Okay. In fact I have to do a lot of things, but I can dget && pbuilder && dpkg inbetween. So feel free to bug me with FTBFS bugs.
<\sh> asisak, well, I subscribe u-u-s all the time...so ;)
* asisak is not in u-u-s
<asisak> But sure, it is The Right Thing (TM)
<asisak> hmm... dvr segfaults if there is no video device
<\sh> if it's building, that is more then ok now ;) I can't test dvr, too :(
<asisak> \sh: does it work (well) for you?
<asisak> Oh. Okay. It is building for sure. Let their users do the testing. Uploading...
<\sh> asisak, thx
<asisak> \sh: np :)
<Q-FUNK> dholbach: for planner, I see that the older gda is still available in main, so why disable support for it?
<dholbach> Q-FUNK: we'll drop it from main, if it's still there
<TheMuso> dholbach: I see you didn't get around to uploading gnome-speech yet. Mind doing so? http://www.themuso.id.au/ubuntu/gnome-speech
<dholbach> sorry, you should have asked in #ubuntu-desktop or something
<StevenK> TheMuso, dholbach: I can do so in about an hour if you wish
<dholbach> no need to be blocked on me
<dholbach> TheMuso: will do so
<TheMuso> ok
* TheMuso shoudl read up on he desktop team process for stuff like that. :)
<dholbach> TheMuso: no, just ask anybody in #ubuntu-de{vel,sktop} to sponsor
<dholbach> or use the normal sponsoring workflow
<dholbach> but I'm doing it now :)
<TheMuso> ok
<dholbach> TheMuso: done
<TheMuso> dholbach: Thanks, and sorry for the bother.
<dholbach> no, no need to worry :)
<\sh> if someone is interested in sponsoring one upload for ftbfs fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gbdfed/+bug/136968 :) if not, u-u-s is subscribed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136968 in gbdfed "[FTBFS]  gbdfed" [Undecided,New] 
<asisak> \sh: gbdfed uploaded
<\sh> asisak, thx :)
<norsetto> g'day all
* asisak waves to norsetto 
<norsetto> asisak: morning ex-coNP :-)
<geser> Hi norsetto
<norsetto> geser: hi!
<norsetto> I have to confess a big sin ... I moved to kubuntu ;-)
<asisak> norsetto: is it for real?
<norsetto> asisak: yeah ... still trying to get used to it though
<\sh> I wonder how debians QA is working
<\sh> test -z "/usr/share/pixmaps" || mkdir -p -- "/build/user/gfpoken-0.29/debian/tmp/usr/share/pixmaps"
<\sh>  /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 './png/gfpoken.png' '/build/user/gfpoken-0.29/debian/tmp/usr/share/pixmaps/gfpoken.png'
<\sh> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat `./png/gfpoken.png': No such file or directory
<\sh> and it's really not in the orig.tar.gz
<asisak> isn't that in some uuencoded file?
<asisak> .diff.gz cannot contain any binary files IIRC
<\sh> asisak, nope
<\sh> asisak, it's not in debian/ dir as well...so it disappeared somehow...
<norsetto> the best for me so far was this package where the guy added an icon and desktop file and only forgot to install them. So after a while and a bug report a new version was out, with the desktop file. And he still forgot the icon :-)
<\sh> ah it's fixed already in debian...I file a sync report ;)
<\sh> when LP is responding again
<norsetto> LP seems to be there for me?
<\sh> grmpf...problem on my firefox side...
<\sh> (sync) bug 136974 and (upload) bug 136973 :) thx
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136974 in gfpoken "[FTBFS]  gfpoken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136974
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136973 in gdpc "[FTBFS]  gdpc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136973
* asisak looks at gfpoken
<asisak> cd debian/tmp/usr/share/pixmaps \
<asisak>                 && pngtopnm gfpoken.png | ppmtoxpm -name icon > gfpoken.xpm
<asisak> pngtopnm: gfpoken.png - No such file or directory
<asisak> ppmtoxpm: EOF / read error reading magic number
<asisak> make: *** [install-stamp]  Error 1
<asisak> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<asisak> \sh: ^^^
<asisak> that is sudo pbuilder the gfpoken_0.30-1.dsc [on gutsy] 
<asisak> gotta go for now, be back later in the afternoon
<\sh> asisak, argl...it should be fixed by this bug report
<\sh> ok...I'll fix it manually...grmpf
<\sh> does anybody know what the replacement header of awe_voice.h is?
<\sh> lol...the xpm is not even in the diff.gz of debian ;)
<white> ajmitch: regarding #435936, i got someone from the testing-security team who wants to nmu it, but i wanted to ask you first
<white> am I right, when I assume that wine would probably not be running medieval war2?
<norsetto> white: did you check the wine db?
<white> yes
<RAOF> Hm.  So it seems xserver-xgl is more crackful than I thought. :(
<RAOF> bug #136962
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136962 in xserver-xgl "Session file left after uninstall breaks X" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136962
<\sh> ok..gfpoken fixed
<RAOF> So, my plan here is to install the session file into /usr/share/xserver-xgl, and add a prerm & postinst to copy/remove it to the appropriate place.
<Nafallo> ScottK: ping SPF
<Nafallo> ScottK: sent mail
<deadwill> mornin' all
<RAOF> Hey, anyone here using the fglrx drivers?
<RAOF> And if so, can you tell me whether they install a file into /etc/X11/Xsession.d, and what it contains?
<deadwill> RAOF, better to ask on #ubuntu
* LongPointyStick waves
<RAOF> LongPointyStick: Howdie.  You don't happen to use fglrx? :)
<ogra> RAOF, i do ... no trace of fglrx in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<ogra> (gutsy)
<RAOF> Gah.
<RAOF> Xgl is not quite as happy as I'd hoped :/
<LongPointyStick> RAOF: nope. intel card
<zul> hey LongPointyStick
<LongPointyStick> hi zul
<deadwill> LongPointyStick, new nick?
<LongPointyStick> deadwill: this is my alternate nick.
<deadwill> ah
<zul> i swear to god i get more done at home then work
* LongPointyStick ususally logs with this nick
<zul> !uvf | zul
<zul> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<ogra> zul, do you have an idea about bug 134865 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134865 in ltsp "segfaults on ltsp in xen dom0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134865
<zul> ogra, no idea since there is nothing really in the bug report to go by, however then is a re-synced xen kernel coming soon
<ogra> zul, x11-common fails with a segfault ... (but works fine on normal systems it seems)
<zul> weird still no idea
<zul> maybe you need libc6-xen
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> the host system should have that ... do you need it in chroots ?
<zul> nope
<ogra> (ltsp-build-client is building a chroot with debootstrap and then chroots into that system and installs x etc)
<zul> if they can get a a trace of whats going on that would be helpful
<ogra> i'll try to get some info
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll fix Xgl tomorrow!
<StevenK> RAOF: Did you see the shiny shiny crack that I uploaded a little while ago?
<soren> dendrobates: /win 4
<soren> ffs...
<norsetto> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=197 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=200 are up for review (they are simple updates).
<norsetto> is there any debian/ubuntu archive where one can find packages from 2004 (warty/sarge)?
<jrib> old-releases.ubuntu.com should have warty
<fernando_> moin all
<jrib> norsetto:
<norsetto> jrib: exactly what I needed, thx
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: can I bother you two seconds ? I need a second ACK for my UVF
<Hobbsee> jeromeg: not at the moment, sorry
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: can I give you the bug number so you can have a look another day ?
<Hobbsee> is it in the queue?
<jeromeg> I'm starting high school tomorrow and wont be available
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: yep
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: motu-uvf are suscribed and ScottK gave one ACK
<Hobbsee> cool
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: so I don't have to do anything else ?
<Hobbsee> correct
<norsetto> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> norsetto: in the CC meeting atm - can you drop me a mail or ask in PM?
<dholbach> I'll get back to you
<jeromeg> Hobbsee: great, thx
<ryanakca> dch -e -i     should update the changelog?
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> hi...
<\sh> hmm...any gtk people out there, who can tell me what this is all about? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36185/
<xtknight> \sh, just looks like an error in someone's configure file to me
<geser> \sh: can you pastebin line 22087 +/- some lines from configure?
<\sh> geser, hmm...need to build it in a chroot then....not pbuilder...
<geser> I guess some parts from configure.in didn't get translated and ended verbatim in configure
<\sh> geser, I had to rebuild the autofoo crap...can it be, that it needs a higher gtk-doc version? e.g. GTK_DOC(1.x where x > 4) or something?
<geser> that should only fail the check but not produce a syntax error
<\sh> what gives autofoo the GTK_DOC macro? gtk-doc-tools?
<geser> I'd guess gtk-doc-tools
<\sh> hmmm....
<\sh> root@LT420:/usr/share# find . -type f -exec grep -H "GTK_DOC" {} \;
<\sh> ./doc/gtk-doc-tools/setting-up.txt:       GTK_DOC_CHECK(1.0)
<geser> which package are you trying to fix?
<\sh> gpredict
<\sh> I need to remove the G*_DISABLE_DEPRECATED defines from Makefile.am and need to rebuild complete autofoo
<\sh> geser, and the error comes from goocanvas inside gpredict
<geser> \sh: why not simply patching Makefile.in (and Makefile.am in case someone else needs to rebuild Makefile.in) and don't bother with regenerating the whole stuff?
<geser> \sh: looking on lucas' build log, it seems removeing GTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED from src/Makefile.{am,in} should be enough
<\sh> geser, I did...called autoreconf but the configure error comes from goocanvas which has it's own configure stuff...which I didn't touch
<\sh> and configure.in of goocanvas says: GTK_DOC(1.4) which failes in configure (not rebuilded by me)
<\sh> oh what wonder
<\sh> build-dep on gtk-doc-tools and it compiles ,)
<soren> StevenK: Have you tried building virtualbox on an amd64 system?
<\sh> geser: fixed, thanks for your help :)
<StevenK> soren: Yes
<StevenK> soren: It built on both i386 and amd64 before I uploaded it.
<soren> StevenK: Odd.. It ftbfs on my amd64.
<StevenK> soren: Using my source?
<soren> StevenK: No, the Debian one. I fetched it before you uploaded it.
<soren> I though you just added an adduser dependency.
<soren> ?
<StevenK> soren: Nope, I had to do more.
<soren> StevenK: Ah, yes, now I see.
<soren> StevenK: Ok, yes, that looks like something that would fix it :)
<geser> \sh: I only needed to remove the GTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED lines from src/Makefile.{am,in} to get it build (no need to run autoreconf)
<geser> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36189/ is all I changed (+ changelog and maintainer change)
<\sh> geser, ah you changed it manually ;)
<\sh> geser, I wonder if we have today a rule how to deal with autofoo crap (rebuidling during build-time, or patching *.{in,am} files), i prefer the first I mentioned
<StevenK> soren: I honestly don't see how the Debian maintainer managed to build it in a clean chroot, which makes me think he didn't.
* soren chuckles
<\sh> wtf? I just see, that my window decoration is gone
<soren> StevenK: Yeah.. I've always thought binary uploads are a bad idea.
<geser> \sh: if the change is small I prefer to do it manually. This avoids problems with autoreconf, keeps the delta small and is easier to merge later
<geser> \sh: as I've a fixed gpredict ready should I upload it now?
<\sh> geser, ok with me...just close bug 137021 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137021 in gpredict "[FTBFS]  gpredict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137021
* \sh reboots this machine 
<\sh> geser, thx for uploading...
* \sh goes home now
<dholbach> imtheface: can you join  #ubuntu-meeting ?
<johanbr__> Hmm. Why is everything except "Overview" greyed out if I go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+package/vpnc ?
<Hobbsee> because launchpad operates by source package for everything else
<StevenK> Because that's a binary package, and bugs and such like are related to source packages.
<johanbr__> Yes, I just found the right page. :) Thanks.
<tuxmaniac> PriceChild,
<PriceChild> Hello?
<tuxmaniac> can ubuntu loco team irc channel ops join the irc team?
<PriceChild> tuxmaniac, #ubuntu-ops please
<tonyyarusso> Do the archive admins have an irc channel or anything where one could observe them processing things?
<deadwill> tonyyarusso, you mean the queue?
<tonyyarusso> deadwill: More detailed than that, preferably.  ie, where I could tell when there's actually a human looking at a package and pondering whether to ACCEPT or REJECT, and when, etc.
<deadwill> you could ask on #ubuntu-devel for that
<tonyyarusso> hmmm
<moquist> I'd like to create a [different]  package with an /etc/init.d/script and an /etc/default/config file. I looked at another package that has those (mpd) and it was non-obvious to me how they are handled. Can anybody give me any tips?
<moquist> ignore "different" up there...this is a re-post from another channel.
<LaserJock> moquist: I'm not sure if http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s-sysvinit would help or not
<moquist> LaserJock: I think it might. It looks like I may need to run update-rc.d, etc., directly in the postinst(?). I wasn't sure about that.
<nixternal> LaserJock: you check out the comments to the "one'ness"?
<LaserJock> nixternal: yes, writting my "rebuttal" as we speak ;-)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> rock on...all of the comments were pretty good, except for one, who is always rude to others
<nixternal> he thinks his poo don't stink :)
<nixternal> eww
<geser> moquist: if you are using debhelper, look also at dh_installinit
<moquist> Ooooooooo. That sounds promising.
<LaserJock> nixternal: alright, it's up at http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2007/09/03/when-choice-is-no-choice-at-all/
<bmhm> hi everyone. When will "pidgin" (earlier gaim) be released to the repos?
<bmhm> *formerly gaim
<Nafallo> they are in the repos
<bmhm> i can't find any when i look for pidgin - i got ALL repos enabled
<Nafallo> bmhm: even the development edition?
<bmhm> dunno - i got feisty and searched for pidgin. Nothing found at all
<LaserJock> bmhm: Feisty was released with gaim
<LaserJock> bmhm: the current development version, gutsy, has pidgin
<Nafallo> bmhm: at the time we had upstream freeze in gaim was the name.
<bmhm> ah I see.
<bmhm> well it's just because a guy asked in #ubuntu-de
<bmhm> and I couldn't tell him until I found out he compiled pidgin hisself :D
<mok0_> Pidgin is in gutsy
<mok0_> pidgin:
<mok0_>   Installed: 1:2.1.1-1ubuntu1
<mok0_>   Candidate: 1:2.1.1-2ubuntu2
<mok0_>   Version table:
<mok0_>      1:2.1.1-2ubuntu2 0
<mok0_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<bmhm> gnu8 all :-)
<soc> hi
<soc> how likely is it that we will get gimp 2.4 in gutsy?
<soc>  seems the gimp devs are already preparing their website relaunch (looks amazing)
<soc> anyone??
<deadwill> bye all
<deadwill> o/
<DktrKranz> soc, I think you will have to wait for hardy
<azeem> soc: gimp is in main, not universe
<soc> ah ok
<soc> ubuntu+1 told me to ask in motu ...
<azeem> dunno
<soc> DktrKranz: ok, hopefully it will get through ... less unnessecary bugreports ...
<soc> they released rc2 today
<DktrKranz> soc, gutsy will be ready on October 18th and I fear it will not be available unless strong rationale
<geser> based on that gimp is a devel version currently (with a big warning) it may be possible that gutsy will have gimp 2.4 (if it releases on time)
<geser> soc: try asking seb128 or dholbach in #ubuntu-desktop about their plans for gimp in gutsy (during the european day)
<soc> ok
<soc> ok thx
<blueyed> Can someone help me with bug 91607? Should the action "start" not fail? Or should dh_installinit add a call to "restart" instead?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91607 in postfix-policyd "postfix-policyd init script doesn't behave" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91607
<blueyed> This blocks bug 136687 (CVE)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136687 in postfix-policyd "buffer overflow in w_read function (possible DoS and execution of arbitary code)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136687
<geser> blueyed: I'd say it's a bug in the init script: "The init.d scripts must ensure that they will behave sensibly if invoked with start when the service is already running [...] " (from the Debian policy, section 9.3.2)
<blueyed> Thanks, geser. I've just checked this with apache.
<blueyed> But the problem is still stat it does not get restarted, which it should - during upgrade..
<blueyed> Otherwise the security fix would not get applied/used..
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-04
<geser> blueyed: usually it should get stopped from the prerm script from the old version and started again in postinst from the new version
<blueyed> geser: yes, indeed. makes sense and there's a section in prerm added by dh_installinit for it.
<blueyed> But somehow it must fail then.. (to stop the running instance)
<blueyed> bug 91607 really is about "dpkg --configure -a" only..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91607 in postfix-policyd "postfix-policyd init script doesn't behave" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91607
<blueyed> But I've experienced it to fail myself - probably because it was "hanging" already.
<blueyed> Therefor the "start must not exit 1" fix does not seem to be necessary for the CVE fix.
<blueyed> I will wrap start-stop-daemon in an "if [[ ] ] ", so "set -e" does not cause to exit the script, ok?
<RAOF> StevenK: No?  What new shiny can I break now?
<LaserJock> nixternal: pfft, what a softy. I expected death threats at least ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am having issues with eclipse...food first, then debug time
<RAOF> Oh, joy.  Our xorg-driver-fglrx package installs a Xsession.d file on amd64, and the raw fglrx installer creates a different Xsession.d file.  Sweet.
<ajmitch> sure, is that surprising?
<RAOF> ajmitch: It's news to me.  The nvidia installer doesn't do that.
<ajmitch> but nvidia does slightly better drivers :)
<blueyed> Any C programmers around? Could you please check, if my observations for the dapper/edgy versions are alright? bug 136687
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136687 in postfix-policyd "buffer overflow in w_read function (possible DoS and execution of arbitary code)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136687
<zul> evening
<ajmitch> hello zul
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch and zul
<ajmitch> hello mr LaserJock
<zul> hey LaserJock
<ajmitch> LaserJock: so, stirring up vast flamewars on planet ubuntu?
<LaserJock> always
<LaserJock> trying to see how long it takes for Mark to kick me out ;-)
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> he can't kick out a celebrity like you
<nixternal> no, but he can kick me out
<LaserJock> yeah right
<LaserJock> next on my agenda was "My MOTU Manifesto" but I don't know how much of me people can handle in one day ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: post it!
<LaserJock> I also have GSoC and ClassmatePC posts to do
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> I got behind
* ajmitch also has lurking to do
<ajmitch> since I don't blog
<zul> blogging is overrated
<LaserJock> in some ways for sure
<ajmitch> exactly, unless it's LaserJock
<LaserJock> it's a bit easier to get info "out there"
<LaserJock> bah, whatever
<LaserJock> I'm just as overrated as the next guy ;-)
<ajmitch> nah, you're just a legend amongst mortals. or you blog more than us
<ajmitch> either one works
<ajmitch> ssh is so lagged, I'm typing a full sentence blind
<zul> LaserJock, just get a big sandwich board and a bell and you will be happy
<zul> or a monkey with a music grinder either way
<LaserJock> zul: good idea
<zul> im partial to the monkey
<LaserJock> me too
<LaserJock> although they can be obnoxious and smelly :/
<zul> but give it a cigarette and you have a happy monkey
<LaserJock> I wonder if that works for ponies?
<ajmitch> unlikely
<blueyed> geser: I've now used --oknodo in the init-script (bug 91607)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91607 in postfix-policyd "postfix-policyd init script doesn't behave" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91607
<LaserJock> I think I  should coin a new phrase, "Those who can't, blog"
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> what about those of us that "don't"
<LaserJock> lurk
<ajmitch> I can do that
<ajmitch> I've got years of experience
<Tm_T> hi kids
<imbrandon> ello all
<RAOF> Hey imbrandon
<ajmitch> hello imbrandon, RAOF
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch RAOF
<imbrandon> hey ajmitch ever networked a computer using a parallel port ?
<imbrandon> hrm this could be interesting
* RAOF has!
<imbrandon> RAOF: reciently? seen a howto online ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: no, I prefer sanity
<ajmitch> and PLIP isn't
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i'm sure ubuntu's kernel has a plip module hopefully, i havent looked
* nixternal throws some bbq at imbrandon 
<RAOF> Not recently, no.  But back in the day I played doom2 & C&C over a parallel port :)
<nixternal> CATCH!
<imbrandon> heya nixternal
<nixternal> wasabi homeskillet
<ajmitch> neither is nixternal :)
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> imbrandon: are you using the laplink type cable to network via parallel?
<imbrandon> yea
<nixternal> using Linux I am guessing
<imbrandon> well here is what i'm thinking about attempting here in a few minutes
<imbrandon> all boxen in the house are ubuntu ( of course ) and i was gonna stick a few nic's in this old 200mhz box and make a router/dhcpserver/fileserver
<imbrandon> and via its parrelle port network a laptop that has no cdrom or pcmcia or nic
<nixternal> hrmm
<imbrandon> with a 50 foot laplink ltp cable
<nixternal> 9800 baud love!
<nixternal> there use to be an application similar to laplink for Linux way way way back in the day
<imbrandon> lol would work enough for a cli term for irc and mutt , thats all i want
<nixternal> I feel a "you might be a redneck" joke coming on with this one :)
<imbrandon> problem is i need to load debian via the plip connection too , only a floppy drive in the lappy ;)
<ajmitch> if you consider IP over No. 8 wire to be broadband...
<nixternal> hahahaha
<imbrandon> lol ajmitch
<imbrandon> more of a "can i do this" kinda thing than really needing it
<nixternal> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP.html
<nixternal> hahaha, 1998 baby!
<ajmitch> many things are possible, the question is whether you should
<imbrandon> heh true
<nixternal> I don't even know if I have ever seen PLIP in action honestly...I can't remember back that far
<imbrandon> well i guess i should build this router first huh
<imbrandon> then worry about the plip
<nixternal> imbrandon: this is the MOTU channel, I would recommend you ask support questions in #ubuntu
* nixternal runs and hides lauging hardly
<nixternal> hardly heron!
<nixternal> laughing too
<ajmitch> young upstarts
* imbrandon ops
<nixternal> although, I definitely wouldn't put it past #ubuntu for someone with an answer
<nixternal> last year in #kubuntu I seen a question that made me do a "wth you talkin' bout willis"
<nixternal> and someone answered it like he did it for a living
<jmg> hearty heroin
<jmg> hegemonic haemophage
<nixternal> horrifically hungry!
<ajmitch> and for UDS, horrendously hungover
<LaserJock> do people drink at UDSs? ;-)
<ajmitch> never
<ajmitch> I don't recall at all the first day of UBZ, when mark & the team running UBZ had been out drinking until 4AM
<ajmitch> that just didn't happen
<nixternal> what is drinking?
<ajmitch> dunno
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: You have heard the Burger version of UDS?
<LaserJock> no
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu Drinking Session
<RAOF> Man I'm glad debuild understands "-nc"
<ajmitch> we have no problem whatsoever with drinking in this project
<tonyyarusso> It's only a problem if it postpones the release.  Otherwise, carry on.  ;)
<LaserJock> hehe, like when Tollef has had too much wine and has to release the next day?
<LaserJock> at least he knows when he shouldn't be making a release ;-0
<imbrandon> or kereoke where jono checks out chicks with 2 teeth
<ajmitch> haha
<RAOF> Ok, we seem to have a winner.  Xgl can be cleanly removed, reinstalled, and upgraded.  And I think that it'll work even if people have crazy stuff in Xsession.d
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> does it have the necessary exceptions to be uploaded?
<ajmitch> and do you have a sponsor mad enough?
<RAOF> It's not a new upstream, it doesn't have new features.
<RAOF> No sponsor yet :)
<ajmitch> oh, you got the last version in?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> And now I'm fixing the things I couldn't test :)
<RAOF> (Stupid fglrx drivers!)
<ajmitch> nixternal should be mad enough by now
<RAOF> Awesome.
<ajmitch> heh, speaking of xgl, see -devel
<RAOF> Yup, that's me :()
<RAOF> I think I'll add a per-user disable switch (check if $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/xserver-xgl/disabled exists) to satisfy the people who want it installed but not enabled, then do the sponsor fandango.
* ajmitch can't sponsor
<RAOF> Awwww.
<ajmitch> I can barely stay connected to my box at home for longer than 5 minutes via ssh today
<ajmitch> something is causing it to fall apart & die
<nixternal> why should I be mad enough by now?
<nixternal> did I miss something?
<ajmitch> nixternal: you've been voluntold to sponsor xgl uploads ;)
<nixternal> never!
<nixternal> it goes against my religion
<tonyyarusso> Fine fine, option b it is then.
<ajmitch> RAOF: you should be a MOTU by now
* tonyyarusso enrolls nixternal in his Windows class
<tonyyarusso> He isn't?
* nixternal brings Kubuntu LiveCD with
<RAOF> ajmitch: Application is before the MOTU council right now.
<nixternal> I thought you got it already?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: yeah, that won't help much, since the class is specifically on configuring Windows
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: I can configure windows with a Kubuntu LiveCD
<nixternal> the cd has krdc :)
<tonyyarusso> haha
<nixternal> my stupid university said the reason they didn't switch is because they need ms term server to connect to their servers...so I whipped out my kubuntu live cd, and showed them that they didn't need winders!
<ajmitch> RAOF: I know, I've voted for you :)
<ajmitch> RAOF: but we haven't seen crimsun or gpocentek around enough for them to vote
<RAOF> Isn't crimsun off off and away yet?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: then what'd they do?
<ajmitch> RAOF: he is, but he's also still on IRC & on the MC
* RAOF thought he was going somewhere uncontactable, but that may be my memory being awful.
<ajmitch> afaik, he is/will be
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: absolutely nothing
<nixternal> they aren't all that bright
<ajmitch> RAOF: we should be able to forward your application to the TB by sunday or so, since that'd give 2 weeks to respond
<RAOF> Cool.
<RAOF> One less step in the process of maintaining xgl and miro :)
<Tm_T> :/
<LaserJock> darn you emacs!
<LaserJock> CPU at 82C and rising
<TheMuso> ouch thats hot for a G4.
<LaserJock> it's a Celeron
<TheMuso> ah
<TheMuso> sorry, misread.
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> only 82C?
<LaserJock> phew
<LaserJock> it just made it
<LaserJock> got through emacs22 topping out at 86C
<ajmitch> hottest I ever saw mine run at was 93C
<ajmitch> at which point it would happily reboot :)
<LaserJock> mine shutsdown at ~90C
<LaserJock> installing emacs is the only thing that makes it hit that
<ajmitch> heh
<TheMuso> Sounds like the cooling needs attention.
<Tm_T> shame my cpu havent reached over 60 :(
<StevenK> % acpi -Vs
<StevenK>      Thermal 1: ok, 4294967296.0 degrees C
<StevenK> Hrm. I don't think ACPI likes amd64/my chipset.
<nixternal> holy smokes, you have the sun for a processor!
<nixternal> my cpu never hits 60
<lifeless> RAOF: what did you think of the python talk ?
<imbrandon> hrm isnt there a way to use the di via ssh after boot froma  netinst cd image ( 4.0r1 ) , and does ubuntu server install image offer the same ?
<StevenK> anna-install openssh-server or something similar
<jmg> anna-install???
<imbrandon> anna-install ?
<jmg> o_O
<jmg> !info anna-install
<ubotu> Package anna-install does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jmg> !info anna
<ubotu> Package anna does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<StevenK> Its a udeb
<imbrandon> is it an option at install/boot time or do i have to do some trickery
<StevenK> imbrandon: After you boot, get a shell and run that
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> ubuntu as well afayk ?
* StevenK nods
<imbrandon> sweet, thanks
<RAOF> lifeless: It was good.  Some of the stuff I already knew, but it doesn't hurt to say it again.  I didn't know how much python hates recursion, though.
<lifeless> cool
<RAOF> I also didn't know about rctypes.  Or the profiler :)
<RAOF> These things will be useful, should I wish to fix performance bugs.
<StevenK> RAOF: The shiny, shiny crack I uploaded yesterday was virtualbox
<RAOF> StevenK: Aaah.
<imbrandon> ohhhh vb 1.5?
<RAOF> StevenK: What advantage does it have over, say, kvm?
<imbrandon> speed
<StevenK> RAOF: It doesn't require the virtualisation CPU flags
<StevenK> imbrandon: And no, only 1.4.0 plus some SVN fixes
<imbrandon> ahh cool, good nuff i'd say
<RAOF> Oh, dear.  Files in /etc/X11/Xsession.d should probably be treated as conffiles, right?  Even though they are essentially shell scripts.
<StevenK> Probably
<RAOF> Right.  I'll need to clean that up in a different way then.
<StevenK> Ah, more xgl hacking
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> So, I need to remove /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00xserver-xgl_start-server & replace it with a different 98xserver-xgl_start-server.
* RAOF has an idea
<ajmitch> lifeless: was it recorded?
<imbrandon> ...
<lifeless> ajmitch: yes
<ajmitch> good, I'll have to try & get it then
<RAOF> Yay.  I've now got what I believe to be a better Xgl solution, plus a preinst to kill the old config file.  And a killswitch.
<superm1> RAOF, for your Xgl solution, are you forcing media playback apps outside the Xgl session?
<superm1> or has Xv improved in Xgl?
<RAOF> superm1: I thought Xv worked in Xgl.
<superm1> RAOF, well i had issues with it way back when
<RAOF> Better than in regular Xorg, actually, since it'll be redirected properly.
<RAOF> Right.  Works For Me(tm).
<superm1> and so my solution ended up being a bunch of dpkg-divert's, that made a launcher for any app that needed Xv
<RAOF> Eeep
<superm1> something like DISPLAY=:0 app.real
<superm1> and then i ran a window manager on :0
<RAOF> Yeah, that works.
<superm1> and devilspie to take off decorations
<superm1> and then backstep to allow minimizing
<RAOF> That seems to be a lot of effort :).
<superm1> i had a very lengthy guide explaining it all at some point, but its been long gone since the migrations from different compiz forums and between the compiz-beryl-compizfusion switch
<superm1> but it was actually fairly functional, and likely packageable should it still have been necessary
<RAOF> As far as I'm aware, wine is the main offender in the "doesn't play well with xgl"
<superm1> well i'll have to revisit it again some time soon, my worry now adays though would be how well it works with large displays (2800x1200)
<superm1> i'm not sure how much video ram would really be needed to handle that large of textures
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'm not sure if Xgl will work when your display size is greater than your card's maximum texture size.
<RAOF> Which is 2048 on anything != nvidia
<superm1> ah. well that's not cool.
* superm1 will have to delay playing with RAOF's crack then :)
<RAOF> superm1: No, please do.
<RAOF> At least test whether it works or not.  It would be technically possible to work, I'm just not sure whether that's implemented or not :)
<RAOF> Worst case: you uninstall xgl and the problems go away :)
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> are you pushing to a PPA as of current?
<RAOF> No, universe.
<superm1> including your session setup and such?
<RAOF> Yes, but you may wish to grab my new version rather than the one that's currently in there.
<superm1> which would be in PPA?
<RAOF> No, actually.
<RAOF> Which you'd get as a debdiff, cause it's not quite done :)
<superm1> RAOF, okay cool. If you need a sponsor, feel free to ping me (although it looks like your MOTU application is just around the corner)
<RAOF> superm1: Ta
<RAOF> Amaranth: Hey, is there any particular reason why compiz would use a worse filtering method under Xgl?
<Amaranth> RAOF: The only reason it'd ever do that is --indirect-rendering
<RAOF> Amaranth:
<RAOF> Which is what I thought.
<RAOF> But there's no --indirect-rendering being passed to compiz.real.  And the filtering is definitely worse.
<Amaranth> Why? Are you seeing smudging?
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yes, and it's much blockier
<\sh> geser, thx for uploading
<Amaranth> RAOF: weird
<Amaranth> RAOF: looks crystal clear here
<Amaranth> That reminds me, I need to go through our keybindings
<RAOF> Amaranth: Actually, scratch that.  It seems to be a problem in Shift.  Cube rotate is fine, but the shift filtering looks like nearest-neigbour
<Amaranth> Other than traditional things like Ctrl-Alt-Left/Right/Up/Down we should never use any modifier other than Alt
<Amaranth> I don't think we actually do but it'll be good to be sure :)
<RAOF> Why?
<Amaranth> Because that's what applications expect
<Amaranth> Application developers know Alt is closed off from them so they use everything else
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<Amaranth> For example, Super-Tab switches focus between the different parts of xchat-gnome
<jml> Amaranth: ever used emacs?
<RAOF> It can be a bit of a challenge making Texmacs work right.  It has a hojilion keybindings.
<Amaranth> I never knew that until I tried pressing it for the shift switcher and forgot I disabled it
<RAOF> jml: M-x doesn't count :)
<Amaranth> jml: I do not care about such obscene corner cases
<Amaranth> RAOF: The bug submitter yelled at me for closing that compiz vs compiz.real bug Won't Fix
<Amaranth> the one about session saving
<Amaranth> So I guess I should find a workaround :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: I haven't seen that bug, linky?
<Amaranth> RAOF: I was talking to you about it the other day
<Amaranth> gnome-session saves compiz.real in the session, not compiz
<RAOF> Ah.
<Amaranth> so when you resume that session if you use something other than nvidia it breaks because the environment isn't setup
<Amaranth> so they get no WM
<RAOF> Ah, problem.
<Amaranth> I'm thinking of adding something to compiz.real to make it call compiz if a certain flag wasn't passed to it
<RAOF> Urgh.
<RAOF> I call you, you call me, I call you again :)
<Amaranth> I know, it's horrible
<jmg> Amaranth: bug #?
<Amaranth> But it's either that or stick LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT in the session by default and ignore Xgl users :)
<superm1> Amaranth, is it shipped as compiz/compiz.real upstream, or is that an ubuntu local enhancment?
<Amaranth> superm1: ubuntu
<Amaranth> bug 130450
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130450 in compiz "compiz-fusion does not start on login" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130450
<Amaranth> I was a bit melodramatic about the fix required, wanted to dissuade the guy from pushing it
<superm1> Amaranth, so are you thinking something along the lines of adding something like a execv '/usr/bin/compiz' to the start of main in compiz.real if you dont see that flag then?
<Amaranth> superm1: something like that
<superm1> Amaranth, something about that doesn't feel clean to me, but it sounds functional
<Amaranth> This is yet another "drivers suck" bug
<RAOF> Indeed.  Tell them to install xserver-xgl :P
<Amaranth> RAOF: That's even worse
<RAOF> Thinking of which, the intel drivers implement pbuffers now, right?
<superm1> Amaranth, don't unix apps provide $0 as the name of the calling app?  So maybe instead look at $0 and see if its /usr/bin/compiz, and if it's not, then launch into the /usr/bin/compiz process instead
<Amaranth> For intel and ati users installing Xgl would be enough but this bug is worse for fglrx and nvidia users, instead of no WM they get a nice white screen
<Amaranth> RAOF: yeah
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh, of course, yes.
<superm1> i thought that mplayer used something very similar to determine whether or not to start gmplayer or mplayer
<RAOF> I don't think that will work, because compiz.real is always called as compiz.real, it just needs to be called from the compiz wrapper script.  I don't *think* that the $0 of the script will be the $0 of the compiz.real process.
<superm1> RAOF, you appear to be right.  i just wrote a quick app that seems to verify
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<superm1> morning dholbach
<RAOF> Good evening dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey ajmitch, hey superm1, hey RAOF
<norsetto> *cough * *cough * morning
<norsetto> anyone on kubuntu/i386 here?
<norsetto> if anyone is on kubuntu/i386, can you check bug 137222 and report if you have the same problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137222 in adept "Adept description field is wrong" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137222
<soren> Could someone please check this url for me? http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~shawarma/ubuntu-dev-tools/submittodebian
<soren> Does an actual web page show up or do you also just see http headers and such?
<norsetto> soren: connection close
<soren> norsetto: Alright. I'm just stuck behind a proxy, so I didn't want to bother the launchpad dudes with it if it was the proxy breaking it. Thanks for checking!
<norsetto> soren: np
<RAOF> superm1: Still up for some review/sponsor action?
<\sh> oh yeah...some uploads are ready for upload ;)
* ajmitch uploads & wonders how high the lag can go
<ajmitch> ~20sec irc lag so far
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring/ works again
<norsetto> dholbach: what is the criteria for inclusion in the list?
<norsetto> dholbach: never mind, I see what is missing now and why
<wug1> hi, I'm wanting to package http://freshmeat.net/projects/ppgplot/ I've contacted the author but he hasn't replied.  Can I still go ahead with attempting to package it, without his 'yay or nay'?
<dholbach> norsetto: what's missing?
<dholbach> wug1: sure
<norsetto> dholbach: conky (its in the u-u-s queue)
<dholbach> norsetto: why is it missing?
<norsetto> dholbach: I thought it was not in the u-u-s queue (I had forgotten to subscribe u-u-s) but its in there, so, I don't know
<wug1> dholbach: cool.  Do you know of any references I should look at, concerning python module packaging?  I see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PythonModulePackaging  is empty.
<dholbach> wug1: you could look at similar packages
<RAOF> Can someone review the debdiff for bug #136962 ?  It works (for me), and I believe it's correct, but it's more complicated than what I've worked with in the past.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136962 in xserver-xgl "Session file left after uninstall breaks X" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136962
<dholbach> wug1: we have a reference package on the wiki somewhere
<dholbach> RAOF: if you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors it has better chances of getting reviewed
<dholbach> RAOF: maybe bryce, mvo or macslow can help with that?
<dholbach> norsetto: I think it's because it has a debian task - I'll look into it
<siretart> dholbach: I just applied for ubuntu-main-sponsor. I hope that's okay
<jussi01> wug1: have a look at: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html
<norsetto> dholbach: I don't know, you are missing 7 packages, and only 2 have a debian task
<dholbach> siretart: looking into it
<dholbach> siretart: that's very much appreciated
<wug1> jussi01: thanks :-)
<siretart> :)
<jussi01> wug1: for python, have a look at cdbs
<jussi01> wug1: detailed cdbs stuff is here: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<norsetto> dholbach: but 5 others have duplicated tasks, so, yes, it seems you are missing bugs which have duplicated tasks
<dholbach> norsetto: looking into it
<wug1> jussio01:  thanks.  So you're suggesting that I use cdbs to do the packaging? or just that I should check out the example (https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml#id2529721)?
<wug1> jussio01:  My aim is to get a handle of the standard packaging tools - although starting with a python module is probably not exactly std :-/
<jussi01> wug1: I havent looked at the package, but cdbs is very simple for python packages. However, I suggest you first go and read and follow th first link i gave you - it explains a normal c package.
<dholbach> it's pretty standard
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/ReferencePackages
<dholbach> python-launchpad-bugs is a python module using cdbs
<wug1> jussio01 + dholbach:  thanks, will check it out.
<norsetto> dholbach: whatever you did 136962 now is included (was missing before)
<dholbach> norsetto: um... weird
<dholbach> maybe you just subscribed the team to it?
<dholbach> the script runs every 30 min
<norsetto> dholbach: no
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> let's watch the problem then for a longer time
<norsetto> dholbach: I see its also filtering if both u--m-s and u-u-s are subscribed. Is it on purpose?
<dholbach> right, only one instance of the bug is shown
<dholbach> so not for every task in the list
<dholbach> norsetto: http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring/sponsors-page.py
<TheMuso> jussi01: Heh what was that quick entry and leave in -accessibility for? :p
<jussi01> TheMuso: I was looking at a list of channel and click the wrong one...
<jussi01> I hate that...
<TheMuso> heh ok.
<TheMuso> Even if you did stick around, there is not much that happens in there.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> maybe I should idlethere alsom
<jussi01> too much coffee makes my hands shake...
<elkbuntu> TheMuso, i announced in -ops that my new fan had followed me there to be a PITA, so they knew where the incident had escalated to
<StevenK> elky!
<elkbuntu> heya StevenK
<TheMuso> elkbuntu: PM.
<siretart> \sh: around?
<elmargol> can someone suggest a thin client manufacture to me?
<\sh> siretart, yepp..somehow
<\sh> siretart, i just saw it :)
<siretart> okay :)
<\sh> looks like I need to backport ejabberd ,->
<\sh> siretart, back online
<siretart> \sh: feel free to use a ppa for that :)
<siretart> thanks for fixing it! :)
<Lamego> hum, any tip where can I get a list of the generated .deb files after running an sbuild ?
<Lamego> *_all.deb are not include on the *.changes files
<Fujitsu> sbuild -A, Lamego.
<Lamego> Fujitsu, done it, they are built, but they are not listed on the resulting *.changes files
<Lamego> which I am using to determine the result
<Fujitsu> Er... are you sure?
* siretart cannot confirm that
<Lamego> yes, I am
<Lamego> ah, there is a Binary: field
<Lamego> i was using the files liste
<Lamego> Files
<Lamego> but, that is still odd, md5sum for _all files is not verified
<\sh> siretart, well, later for backporting this.../me needs to fix some more universe FTBFS
<Lamego> let me try to check on the ubuntu repositories
<siretart> sure!
<norsetto> dholbach: why not just changing "(not '(' in bug.sourcepackage or '(Ubuntu' in bug.sourcepackage):" to "('Ubuntu' in bug.sourcepackage):"?
<\sh> why is bbddebian not updating the bugs he uploaded to gutsy?
<\sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jmagick/+bug/135800
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135800 in jmagick "[remove]  Please remove jmagick from archives" [Undecided,Won't fix] 
<norsetto> dholbach: logic being: if not registered and is an Ubuntu task -> register it
<dholbach> norsetto: trying
<dholbach> norsetto: if I run it, I don't get the conky bug
<Hobbsee|Remote> good evening dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee|Remote
<norsetto> dholbach: yeah, that was not supposed to fix it, just have a better code :-)
<dholbach> norsetto: I think it's about using bug.infotable or something
<dholbach> I add it to my todo list
<teKnofreak> hi, how can i find the one who is maintaining epm package ? it says no package in that name exist in launchpad
<norsetto> dholbach: I'm not familiar with python and this api, I really have no idea what is this "bugs.has_key(bug.bugnumber)" is looking for
<dholbach> norsetto: I'll look into it
<dholbach> not now, but later or tomorrow
<TheMuso> 000000000000000/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<jussi01> lol
<TheMuso> don't know what happened there
<ScottK> \sh: I'm looking at your ipe fixes just now, fyi.
<\sh> ScottK, cool there are more ,-)
* ScottK is mostly doing $WORK today, but may be able to squeeze a bit in here and there.
<\sh> ScottK, /me has to do some $REALWORK too :(
<tedp> i'd request a sync request but there is a delay getting this package uploaded to debian (nobody has sponsored it yet), however it will fix a "fails to work at all" bug in ubuntu, bug #109157. package available from http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/c/ccontrol/ccontrol_0.9.1+20060806-4.dsc
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109157 in ccontrol "ccontrol SEGVs on startup" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109157
<TheMuso> \sh: I thought you were a MOTU.
<\sh> TheMuso, since may not anymore :)
<ScottK> tedp: If you make a -3ubuntu1 version distro gutsy, attach a debdiff to the bug, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors, someone should be able to look at it for upload.
<tedp> ok
<TheMuso> \sh: Ah ok.
* TheMuso returns to the uus queue after a long time away from it. :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: yay!
* Hobbsee cheers TheMuso on
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso is a queue processor?
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: I am going to be now.
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: Cool.
<ScottK> \sh: libipe1c2 has a duplicate conflicts.  It should be fixed too.  Do you want to do a revised debdiff or I'll just fix it.  Either way as you prefer?
* tonyyarusso joins the cheering and eagerly keeps an eye on his package
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: I haven't done so for a while
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Which package?
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: kompozer
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Wrong queue.  TheMuso is doing uus queue.  Not NEW queue.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: oh
<tedp> ScottK: is there any use setting the urgency field in debian/changelog?
<tonyyarusso> ...what's uus?
<ScottK> Only archive admins do NEW.
<ScottK> tedp: Not for Ubuntu.
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<ScottK> It's stuff non-MOTUs have asked to have reviewed and uploaded.  Bug fixes mostly.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<\sh> ScottK, I'll fix it :)
<deadwill> mornin' all! o/
<ScottK> \sh: OK.  Just ping me here when you've uploaded the revised debdiff.  You might also want to look at the standards version and see what else needs done.
<ScottK> deadwill: Good morning.  Thanks for the e-mail letting us know who you were.
<TheMuso> \sh: jack-rack looks good, just checking for install/removal problems, but I don't expect any. Looks like I'll be able to upload very soon.
<Lamego> gogh_0.1.2.1-1~getdeb1: i386 not in arch list: all -- skipping
<deadwill> hey ScottK :)
<Lamego> erm, wasn't sbuild -A supposed to build ALSO the arch independent files ?
<\sh> ScottK, hmm...I just see Conflicts: libipe1, libipe1c2
<\sh> Replaces: libipe1, libipe1c2
<\sh> for libipe1c2a
<azeem> Lamego: yes
<Lamego> so why I am getting that error ?
<Lamego> hum, because the package does not include "all" packages ?
<azeem> Lamego: I think sbuild doesn't work for *only* arch independent packages
<Lamego> ah
<ScottK> \sh: After depends there is another conflicts line
<Lamego> which is the case, it's a python app
<azeem> Lamego: though I'm not sure - I thought it did
<\sh> ScottK, grmpf...need new glases...yepp...
<Lamego> well, aren't all packaged upload into debian archives built with sbuild :) ?
<azeem> Lamego: not the Arch: all ones
<azeem> well, not necessarily
<azeem> only the buildds are certain to use sbuild, but they only build the arch-specific .debs
<azeem> Arch: all are built however the DD decides
<Lamego> hum, that is odd
<azeem> (using pbuilder or sbuild is still encouraged)
<azeem> Lamego: which version of sbuild?
<azeem> cause I just checked back, I did some sbuild runs with -A
<Lamego>  sbuild         0.52
<azeem> Lamego: maybe try to add -s as well
<\sh> ScottK, uploading a new debdiff
<Lamego> azeem, i did it also, it is just failing for a ALL only package, without "ANY" sections
* ScottK looks
<azeem> Lamego: works for me
<\sh> ScottK, now :)
<ScottK> Don't worry, the laptop is slow....
<azeem> Lamego: what does the Architecture: line in the .dsc say?
<Lamego> Architecture: all
<Lamego> hum, it is building now
<Lamego> i must have something wron on the script
<Lamego> strange, executing sbuild from a python script, using the same syntax does report that error
<TheMuso> \sh: jack-rack uploaded, working on kaconnect.
<Lamego> ops, my mistake
<Lamego> just changed the "print" line :P
<\sh> TheMuso, thx :)
<TheMuso> \sh: np
<Lamego> azeem, thanks
<tedp> ScottK: did you mean attach an interdiff, or really a debdiff? (the only debdiff change is the version #)
<ScottK> tedp: Debdiff from the current Ubuntu revision, not from your proposed Debian package.
<ScottK> Basically a MOTU will download the current Ubuntu source, apply your debdiff as a patch, build, test, and upload.
<tedp> debdiff reports on the files in a .deb. i don't see how that could be applied.
<tedp> unless i'm doing it wrong[ly] 
<ScottK> tedp: Debdiff of the source packages.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control/+bug/134624 looks done.  go ahead and upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134624 in telepathy-mission-control "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-mission-control to version 4.35" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> tedp: debdiff packagename-revision.dsc packagename-revisionubuntu1.dsc > name_of_patch
<tedp> got it, ta
<ScottK> Hobbsee: You might also want to look at Bug #134623 and ack that too then as I believe StevenK's concern has been resolved.  That one is also blocking the empathy upload.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134623 in telepathy-salut "[UVFe]  Please update telepathy-salut to version 0.1.4" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134623
<ScottK> Err.  Wait a sec.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Nevermind on that.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it's showing as released, so...
<ScottK> Yes.  Thus my nevermind.
<ScottK> I missed that when I looked the first time.  Sorry about the distraction ...
<Hobbsee> no problem
* Hobbsee is doing uvfe stuff anyway
<TheMuso> \sh: kaconnect uploaded, ion3-mod-xinerama almost ready for upload as well.
<ScottK> \sh: ipe failed to build.  Build log comments in the bug...
<\sh> ScottK, hmm? grmpf
<asisak> Hey Ubunteros!
<\sh> ScottK, gnarf...
<deadwill> hey asisak
<asisak> hey xxxxx1
<ScottK> \sh: Do me a favor and test build this one before you upload it ;-)
<\sh> ScottK, give me a sec to add sharutils ,;)
<\sh> ScottK, I tested it already...but my source files were somehow missing...and I recreated the crap out of the diff...and forget sharutils, which I had before added :(
<Lamego> REVU must be improved to sbuild the packages on the fist place
<Hobbsee> Lamego: the code for revu and the specs for revu2 are on launchpad.  if you wish to help, siretart will be very happy to hear that.
<\sh> ScottK, testbuild and uploaded a new debdiff
<TheMuso> \sh: Problem with ion3-mod-xinerama and deps. Comments in bug.
<Lamego> Hobbsee, this would required, 1 - schroot setup on the REVU server, 2 a pretty trivial script, for which I am sure you don't need my few lines of code ;)
<Hobbsee> Lamego: it's still an issue of resources, and the question is "how well does it fit with revu2, which plans a lot of that already?"
<Lamego> where is the revu2 specification ?
<Lamego> what is the estimated due date for the revu2 implementation ?
<ScottK> Lamego: It's a free software project.  When people get to work and get it done....
<azeem> like with Ubuntu, eh ;)
<Lamego> ScottK, sure, but that doesn't mean free software can't have priorities
<Lamego> ScottK, Ubuntu has due dates, as you clearly know ;)
<\sh> grmpf...does debian has an "find old package name" page or something?
<azeem> \sh: the changelog, maybe
<ScottK> \sh: I'd think the new sharutils dep is worth a mention in the changelog.  I'll add it if you don't mind.
<\sh> azeem, na...I have a dep which isn't available anymore somehow
<\sh> ScottK, please do
<fernando> moin all
<azeem> \sh: and what are you trying to do?
<ScottK> Lamego: Sure, but revu2 is not resourced by Canonical, so as long as wants exceed people willing to do the work, not much happens.
<azeem> would've been a nice GSoC project
<Lamego> ScottK, again, volunteer work should have priorities, specially when we are talking about a big team
<\sh> to find ion3-api-3-3ds-20070318
<azeem> is that a package name?
<siretart> Lamego: sure.
<Fujitsu> Lamego: I wouldn't call it big...
<\sh> azeem, yepp..binary package
<siretart> Lamego: feel free to contribute specs, or even better, bundles to the current bzr branch
<zul> Lamego: revu2 is not priority afaik
<tedp> \sh: http://snapshot.debian.net/
<Lamego> Fujitsu, 4 or 5 persons which come every day into an irc channel, is a big team
<siretart> Lamego: atm, it would really help you could write some unittest
<ScottK> Lamego: How many are actually hacking on revu2 right now?
<Lamego> siretart, integrating sbuild into the current revu should be pretty trivial, it does require available resources on the server
* siretart things his is alone on that
<Lamego> siretart, you are concerned with unittest when you don't even check the package can be built ?
<siretart> Lamego: right. why do you want to have revu building packages at all? for what distributions should it be built anyway?
<siretart> Lamego: btw, I assume you did have a look at the bzr branch, and are aware the the revu server is running ubuntu/sparc?
<\sh> tedp, no way...there is no such package
<Lamego> siretart, no I am not, my comments are regarding REVU as the reviewing system, not as REVU as "the sparc server"
<Lamego> I hope you don't define processes based on the current server you have running it at :P
<\sh> Lamego, why do you want to invent a new build service?
<siretart> I don't define any processes
<\sh> Lamego, I think building packages for testing can be done locally or with PPAs
<siretart> I don't even think that revu should build packages at all.
<\sh> btw...is there any way to tell PPAs against what distro release the package should be build? is it parsing the distro field in the changelog?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: rock on, thanks
<Lamego> \sh, I dont want to invent anything, it is already invention, my point is, packages submited to REVU should be target of an sbuild, that would save revieewing broken builds
<tedp> ok, diffs are available for feisty and gutsy packages of ccontrol in bug #109157
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109157 in ccontrol "ccontrol SEGVs on startup" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109157
<tonyyarusso> \sh: It may do that, but there's another way as well, involving adding things to your dput.cf
<Lamego> didn't check the PPAs yet
<Lamego> erm, invented
<azeem> and lintian/linda info would be for the .debs as well, not just the source package
<tonyyarusso> \sh: for instance, create a section [my-ppa-edgy] , with incoming = ~tonyyarusso/ubuntu/edgy/
<\sh> Lamego, if you as a reviewer is testing the package and see it's not building...that's enough
<\sh> tonyyarusso, well I test it next week or so
<Lamego> \sh, the point is, the package will spend a few minutes, for a package, which does not rebuild, then it will report it to the upload, and this can be a cycle with several iterations
<Lamego> which is lost time, because this could be automated
<Lamego> the packager...
<\sh> Lamego, well, I have a local buildserver ... it cost me no time to push it to the queue...but I wouldn't expect, that we should build up a new build infrastructure
<norsetto> dholbach: the problem is not in sponsors-page.py; for some reasons python-launchpad-bugs does not pick up conky (ubuntu)
<siretart> Lamego: we used to have something very similar in the past
<dholbach> norsetto: I think the BugInfo class contains information about which tasks a bug has
<dholbach> norsetto: I need to check that
* \sh goes for a cigarette
<siretart> Lamego: there was a script called 'revu-build', which was used to build packages on the revu server
<siretart> Lamego: it used pbuilder instead of sbuild though.
<dholbach> norsetto: if you really want to get into it, you could ask thekorn or check the BugHelper wiki pages
<siretart> Lamego: that script was run by a local admin, after doing a quick check on the package
<norsetto> dholbach: ok, can do, its not just conky, its any bug which has a Debian task
<siretart> Lamego: that script doesn't work anymore, and we currently don't have plans to resurrect it
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/API_changes/BugListExample
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<dholbach> I just won't get around to it today
<Lamego> ok, I guess that will be covered by change the reviewing to PPAs
<Lamego> changing
<siretart> partly
<siretart> but I see you get the idea
<dholbach> bigon_: ping
<eMerzh> hi, can someone re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring please?
<dholbach> bigon_: regarding telepathy-mission-control: 'unstable' -> 'gutsy', also you drop a changelog entry
<dholbach> bigon_: I'll fix that, but please fix that in your next uploads, thanks
<dholbach> bigon_: sorry, misread the diff, nevermind
<thekorn> norsetto: py-lp-bugs is not working on conky queries, right?
<norsetto> thekorn: not just conky, all bugs which have debian tasks I think
<norsetto> thekorn: its just picking the Debian bug and do not pick the Ubuntu one
<thekorn> ah, ok, looking ...
<dholbach> I'm quite sure it could be a bug in the script
<dholbach> thekorn: could it be I should use BugInfo or infotable for that?
<norsetto> dholbachL: no, its not the script
<norsetto> thekorn: I have a snippet I can show you, and the output too, should I pastebin?
<thekorn> yes please
<deadwill> hey siretart, dholbach
<dholbach> hey deadwill
<deadwill> hey norsetto
<norsetto> deadwill: hi 5x1 :-)
<norsetto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asisak> hey young dholbach, old norsetto
<dholbach> hey asisak
<deadwill> dholbach, any change to get eclipse 3.3 on gutsy for next week?
<deadwill> ops, s/change/chance/g
<norsetto> thekorn: here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36319/
<dholbach> deadwill: that's something you should discuss with doko, vil and the motu-uvf team
<asisak> deadwill: aren't you the one who works on that? :D
<deadwill> asisak, yep.
<norsetto> asisak: hey, you have a unique opportunity; I have 2 packages on REVU waiting for you .....
<asisak> cool
<doko> deadwill: do you have packages ready for upload?
<deadwill> doko, not yet. until the end of week.
* asisak reviews conky
<doko> deadwill: including all build dependencies? that would be great
<deadwill> doko, i hope so :D
<doko> deadwill: talk with vil and man-di on #ubuntu-java
<thekorn> norsetto: thanks, looking ..
<deadwill> doko, right. thx!
<asisak> norsetto: I guess these packages have more of MOTU-UVF than simple mortal MOTU nature
<norsetto> asisak: yes, they've both got an UVFe
<asisak> norsetto: please paste the LP UVFe bug links on REVU next time
<norsetto> asisak: will do
<asisak> norsetto: cool
<thekorn> norsetto: can you please file a bug against py-lp-bugs with your script + result as an attachment?
<norsetto> thekorn: sure
<asisak> Are the empathy / telepathy-.* updates uploaded?
<asisak> Or only ACKed?
<asisak> ScottK, bigon_ ^^
<thekorn> this bug always happen if there is a remote task and the task in ubuntu is already marked as fixed
<thekorn> norsetto: thanks
<norsetto> thekorn: thx to you
<asisak> norsetto: advocating & uploading conky
<ScottK> asisak: I haven't uploaded anything.
<norsetto> thekorn: is fix committed not fix released btw, its the same for both?
<asisak> ScottK: okay. Thanks. I might take care of it, since bigon_ is not a MOTU
<ScottK> asisak: IIRC telepathy still needs upload.
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<asisak> I was not sure if someone wanted to do that or you just approved that.
<ScottK> I just approved.
<asisak> Okay. I'll look after it after norsetto :)
<ScottK> I leave the quality of the package to the MOTU looking at it for upload.
<asisak> Sure, I'll check it first.
<thekorn> norsetto: I just looked at an other bugreport on the ~ubuntu-universe-sponsors list, it's the same issue
* asisak reviews gnome-mplayer
<norsetto> thekorn: ok, what I was asking was if the problem is only with fix-commited ubuntu bugs, or also fix-released? Because I don't think the ~ubuntu-universe-sponsors list will list bugs which are marked as Ubuntu fix-released
<ScottK> \sh: ipe uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution.
<\sh> ScottK, not for this ;)
<ScottK> It all worked out fine in the end ...
<asisak> dholbach: do you intend to upload empathy as well?
<dholbach> asisak: if you want to do it, that's fine with me
<asisak> dholbach: the same applies :)
<dholbach> hehe, ok, you do it then :)
* asisak intended to do so, but was not sure if you are working on that
<asisak> (based on the telepathy-.* uploads)
<dholbach> don't worry, there's still enough to do :)
<asisak> I was not worried at all :)
<thekorn> norsetto: I did some more testing on this, my first guess was wrong, it is more a general problem of buglists in py-lp-bugs
<norsetto> thekorn: ok, I wrote bug 137278; let me know if I need to add or clarify anything
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137278 in python-launchpad-bugs "Only remote task is picked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137278
* asisak archived telepathy-salut, mission-control ( bigon_ , dholbach )
<dholbach> rock
<norsetto> asisak: thx!
<asisak> thank *you*, norsetto
* TheMuso commences his final uus queue item for the night.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<asisak> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello asisak
<deadwill> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya deadwill
<Mez> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Mez
<\sh> moins bddebian
<norsetto> Honourable bddebian ....
<Hobbsee> \sh: for konserve, why remove the kdepot patch?
<\sh> Hobbsee, because it's failing to apply...
<Hobbsee> ah right
<\sh> Hobbsee, the same applies for the debian admin patch
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  using a different version of automake...
<\sh> yepp
<bddebian> Heya \sh, norsetto, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<ScottK> Good afternoon mok0.
<mok0> Good afternoon, ScottK :-)
<mok0> Just about to file a bug report on my latest feisty -> gutsy dist-upgrade
<ScottK> \sh: If you haven't, would you please check Debian BTS for bugs on the the ipe build-dep/conflicts issues and file it if it's not there.
<\sh> ScottK, i'll go over all the gutsy-universe-ftbfs bugs I filed an file against dbts...some are already known
<ScottK> Cool.
<asisak> \sh usually fixes some a day and bugs MOTUs to upload it :D
<asisak> them, even
<NCommander> hey all
<ScottK> Right.  I just want to make sure Debian gets the feedback so we don't have to maintain the diff long term.
<bddebian> Heya NCommander :)
<ScottK> Hey NCommander
<\sh> ScottK, if you have a look at bug 136973 the debian maintainer has uploaded a fixed package which can be synced
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136973 in gdpc "[FTBFS]  gdpc" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136973
* ScottK looks
<dholbach> norsetto: I followed up on your bug
<\sh> asisak, well, I'm getting better, and just subscribe u-u-s ...;)
<asisak> \sh: I am happy if I can upload any of your fixes. Feel free to bug me if I am around...
<TheMuso> Ok, I'm outa here. Night folks.
<asisak> Night TheMuso
<dholbach> nightie TheMuso
<dholbach> norsetto, thekorn: I'll fix the script to use buginfo for now
<bddebian> Gnight TheMuso
<\sh> TheMuso, thx for the sponsors :)
<bddebian> Ho hum, what to do, what to do..
<ScottK> \sh: Test building now.
<TheMuso> \sh: You're welcome.
<\sh> I wonder what I did now to produce a broken configure script..without even touching it
<ScottK> \sh: See bddebian's last comment ^^^^
<\sh> hmmm..crap openmash
<deadwill> night TheMuso
<\sh> ScottK, well, does he know lucas' list of ftbfs? ,-)
<\sh> bddebian, go and fix some ftbfs crack ;)
<bddebian> I haveen't looked through the list but sounds like you two have it taken care of? ;-P
<\sh> bddebian, ScottK uploads and I file bugs ,-)
* ScottK is just trying to upload stuff shoved in his direction by \sh
<mok0> My experience dist-upgrading feisty -> gutsy in Bug#137290
<ScottK> Bug #137290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137290 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade feisty to gutsy fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137290
<\sh> ScottK, you are u-u-s slave for today? ;)
<ScottK> At some point I will have to quit procrastinating $WORK.
<bddebian> Hmm, I had no issues upgrading a recent Feisty install to Gutsy
<mok0> bddebian: What flavour was your system?
<ScottK> Maybe I'll just submit a MOTU application on your behalf like Mithrandir did to Hobbsee for core-dev.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, but we could veto it
<bddebian> mok0: x86.  Dell Latitude laptop
* Hobbsee should poke mithrandir in the ribs some more, for that.
<bddebian> Heh
<mok0> bddebian: :-) I meant (k,x)ubuntu?
<bddebian> Ahh, sorry
<bddebian> Just normal Ubuntu
<mok0> bddebian: I have a feeling it could be kubuntu related
<ScottK> mok0: Yes. /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070828really20070825-0ubuntu3_i386.deb is the package what got you.
<Hobbsee> oh, meh.  that lot is changing so much that that will be nowhere near final yet
<ScottK> mok0: If you have no further troubles, I'd assign the bug to kdepim.
<mok0> Could it have something to do with libc?
<bddebian> So just look at the FTBFS bugs on UUS?
<ScottK> mok0: Kubuntu recently switched to a different kdepim tree and it's been an "interesting" experience so far.
<\sh> ScottK, well I could do this by myself...but I'm unsure if I want it for gutsy...let's see for hardy ,->
<ScottK> \sh: OK.
<mok0> If that incorporates KDE4 we're in a whole different ballgame ;-)
<bddebian> ScottK: What are you looking at so I don't step on your toes?
<\sh> ScottK, and I think some people don't want that anymore to see me doing work for ubuntu...that's my concern..
<ScottK> mok0: No.  It's still KDE3.
<norsetto> Hi scottK; any news on clamav and libcurl?
<bddebian> \sh: I highly doubt that, if you mean anyone here
<ScottK> \sh: I dn't know of any such people.
<Hobbsee> \sh: FWIW, having active contributors that are nice people is better than any previous offenses.
<ScottK> norsetto: It was a holiday weekend in the US, so no news.
<bddebian> ScottK: I'll hit lock-keys-applet, k?
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> bddebian: When I'm doing something, I'm assigning the bug to myself so just check for that.  It should be fine.
<norsetto> no news, good news :-)
<\sh> fck...I'm fcked now because I don't know what happened now...crappy openmash build system
<\sh> need to smoke first...then I hopefully see a bit more
<bddebian> Assigning bugs to myself?  Are you kidding, then I'm responsible.. ;-P
<ScottK> bddebian: Just unassign after you upload.
<bddebian> Gah, darnit, where is Lucas' list?
<ScottK> \sh sync requested for gdpc
<bddebian> ScottK, \sh: Are you guys reporting these to Debian?
<ScottK> bddebian: \sh said he'd take care of it.
<bddebian> OK, thx
<geser> Hi bddebian
<leonel> ScottK:  to backport clamav from gutsty to feisty  should I go with  dpatch-edit-patch to correct the   libcurl4-gnutls-dev    to  libcurl3-gnutls-dev change in debian/control     edited that  and all builded  and installed fine
<bddebian> Heya geser
<ScottK> leonel: Let's get it resolved in Gutsy first about what to do with libcurl and then do a clean backport.
<geser> bddebian: this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/FTBFS_gutsy_1 ?
<leonel> ScottK:  ok  just  warming  up ...
<ScottK> No problem.
<bddebian> geser: Yep, that's the one, thanks
<bddebian> Holy crap that's a lot of packages :-(
<\sh> bddebian, but you can do it as well ;)
<bddebian> Well I already fixed jmagick a while back, does that count? :-)
<\sh> bddebian, yeah, but update the bug report ;)
<bddebian> It should have been Fix Released already.. Hmm
<\sh> bddebian, I just stumbled upon this bug ;)
<bddebian> Which bug?
* bddebian is getting confused
<\sh> bddebian, jmagick
<bddebian> I can't find an open bug on it anymore
<\sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jmagick/+bug/135800 it's set to won't fix
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135800 in jmagick "[remove]  Please remove jmagick from archives" [Undecided,Won't fix] 
<\sh> bddebian, I think it's better to set it to fix released or commited
<bddebian> Hmm, did I set it to wont fix?
<\sh> bddebian, 03 Sep 07 12:35  	 Lionel Porcheron  	jmagick: status  	Fix Committed  	Won't Fix
<bddebian> Hah! :)
<\sh> bddebian, you set 31 Aug 07 18:59  	 Barry deFreese  	jmagick: status  	New  	Fix Committed
<dholbach> norsetto, thekorn: I updated the script, it has a   has_open_ubuntu_task()   function now
<dholbach> norsetto: running the script right now (takes 2-3 minutes)
<norsetto> dholbach: cool :-)
* bddebian throws a tsk, tsk at Hobbsee ;-P
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hm?
* Hobbsee throws a dropbear at bddebian
<dholbach> norsetto: let me know if it's still broken
<bddebian> Oh, that was for Feisty, never mind.. Sorry :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: what's this now?
<bddebian> I was looking at konserve
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<norsetto> dholbach: ok, too bad I can't test with the u-u-s queue (conky is fix released now), but there should be a similar one in u-m-s
<\sh> bddebian, what's wrong with konserve? ,-)
<\sh> bddebian, I think my bugfix is ok ;)
<jwendell> Hi, could any MOTU review my patch for bug 131618 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131618 in pidgin-libnotify "pidgin notifications ballon wont open chat" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131618
<NCommander> bddebian, your here?
<bddebian> \sh: It is, I just saw Hobbsee's patch for autoconf and thought maybe she'd already fixed it but didn't realize the build-dep was still there :)
<bddebian> NCommander: I live here. :-)
<NCommander> bddebian, ah, small IRC network
<NCommander> Think you can help me with a REVU issue?
<bddebian> Possibly
<bddebian> If it's an upload/key issue, you'll need a REVU admin
<leonel> ScottK:  not urgent   : how the lattest patches to  gutsy's  clamav  got into   I don't see any change in  debian/patches ?
<bddebian> Gah I hate building KDE apps in pbuilder :-(
<NCommander> bddebian, Well, I dunno
<bddebian> NCommander: What's the issue?
<NCommander> I uploaded it with a signed key (which works for mentors at debian), but nothing popped up in REVU, nor can I make the account
<bddebian> NCommander: Yes, probably needs a key sync run
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you could just look it up...
<NCommander> key sync run?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: which package?
<NCommander> nrss
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you have access to sparky, iirc
<bddebian> I do?
<Hobbsee> unless the server already moved
<bddebian> NCommander: BTW, if you get it in Debian, you really don't need to put it on REVu we will sync it from Debian :)
<NCommander> well, they're submitted to both
<Hobbsee> yep, it's a key problem
* Hobbsee tells the keyring to update
<NCommander> Thanks
<NCommander> I uploaded the key two days ago
<NCommander> So I thought it would have gone through on its own :-/
<NCommander> brb, need to restart X11
<Hobbsee> is there a steven harper here?
<NCommander> do I need to reupload my package?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> and it's not automatically done, at the moment, because it's taking so long to do (>1hr each resync)
<dholbach> norsetto: right... thanks
<\sh> so...end of company business for today...leaving for home...and do some work at home :)
<\sh> cu later
<superm1> RAOF, i added some comments to your debdiff
<ScottK> leonel: I'm not sure which you mean?
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> Net access hates me
<NCommander> Do I need to reupload my project
<bddebian> No
<norsetto> dholbach: Is it ok that the Debian tags are shown (not the Ubuntu ones)? For the rest it seems to be picking all the relevent bugs (and only those).
<NCommander> I can't recover it ...
<bddebian> NCommander: You will have to wait until the sync finishes
<dholbach> norsetto: right, that's something I could fix
<NCommander> oh
<bddebian> Why is xffm-gui on the list when the binaries are in the archive and no build failures other than lpia are on LP?
<bddebian> Oh, he re-built them all?
<geser> bddebian: yes, you can find the (re-)build logs at http://people.debian.org/~lucas/logs/2007/08/28/
<bddebian> Gah
<geser> bddebian: if you are looking at xffm-gui: this should be a case of GTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED defined somewhere, remove it and it should build (if there is no other issue)
<bddebian> Ho hum
<mok0> I've a problem in the newly upgraded gutsy system: I get 1000's of these messages: device mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<bddebian> geser: I don't see GTK_... used anywhere in xffm-gui
<ScottK> mok0: There is also an #ubuntu+1 channel dedicated for Gutsy support (if you weren't aware).
<ScottK> Dunno what causes that myself.
<mok0> ScottK: Neither do I... device mapper... could be lots of things...
<mok0> I'll try asking on that other channel...
<geser> bddebian: than it's an other problem
<bddebian> Ah, it uses gtk_tooltips which is apparently deprecated
<NCommander> How goes the keysync?
<ScottK> NCommander: key sync takes over an hour to run IIRC.
<NCommander> Ah, I see
<bddebian> WTF is this??:
<bddebian> gfortran, autoconf, dpatch, python-f2py | pytho
<bddebian> n-numpy, python-f2py | g77
<Skiessi> what?
<bddebian> Well first there is no python-f2py package
<bddebian> Secondly it replaces python-numpy and g77?  Sounds fishy
<geser> bddebian: till feisty python-f2py was in the archive
<bddebian> I know
<Skiessi> someone could put xmoto 0.3.3 to universe
<geser> Skiessi: have you a UVFe for it?
<leonel> ScottK:  the changes to libcurl4
<leonel> ScottK:  or those are  syncs from debian ?
<Skiessi> !uvfe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvfe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skiessi> No.
<geser> Skiessi: Upstream Version Freeze exception
<Skiessi> :o I forgot...
<\sh> re
<Skiessi> ...so will gutsy have x.org 7.3? they release it tomorrow?
<ivoks> no
<Skiessi> ok.
<bddebian> LaserJock: !!
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<deadwill> hey LaserJock
<Hobbsee> LaserJock!
<geser> Hi LaserJock
<zul> hey LaserJock
<\sh> hmmm...how do I enable under Xorg my sun type 6 usb keyboard...to enable all this special keys like copy open etc.
<NCommander> I still can't log into revu (or recover), did the keysync finish?
<\sh> grmpf...since when is rhythmbox not supporting shoutcast playlists anymore?
<norsetto> lionel: thanks for your comment Lionel, but, what is a big mess in bug 137125?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137125 in claws-mail "Please merge claws-mail (2.10.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137125
<lionel> norsetto: well, I see two debdiff and the second one does not look correct
<norsetto> lionel: whats the problem with it? Seemed pretty clear to me.
<lionel> norsetto: Am I supposed to apply first and the second one ?
<norsetto> lionel: the first one is not correct, as I say in the bug report. I simply made a mistake when I selected it with browse
<norsetto> lionel: unfortunately we cannot delete comments, would have been much better
<lionel> Ok well
<lionel> So let's have a look on the second one
<lionel> changelod say:
<lionel>   - Fix compilation for lpia arch.
<lionel>     - Added support for Hildon 3.
<lionel>     - Modify Maintainer value to match Debian-Maintainer-Field Spec
<lionel> and the only thing in the debdiff is:
<lionel> +	rm -rf $(CURDIR)/debian/claws-mail/usr/share/doc/claws-mail/manual/
<lionel> look strange no ? :)
<norsetto> lionel: the second one, as it is written in the bug report, applies to the previous ubuntu version. Several sponsors wants it this way because they can see whats the difference due to Debian
<\sh> can someone enlighten me what's all about this lpia project?
<RainCT> \sh: afaik it's the architecture for ubuntu mobile
<norsetto> lionel: so, no, its not strange at all, we apply all the previous ubuntu changes (changelog states it) and the debian change
<\sh> RainCT, ah ok
<lionel> norsetto: Oh, ok
<ScottK> \sh Ubuntu Mobile Edition and Low Power Intel Archictecture are the two key phrases.
<norsetto> lionel: sorry about that, I also would prefer a patch w.r.t. debian, but several people complained about it in the past
<norsetto> lionel: I must say, in this case it makes sense to paytch w.r.t. ubuntu, look at the size of the debdiff :-)
<lionel> norsetto: no problem, I also prefer debdiff on last Debian version, but I can live with that :)
<norsetto> lionel: do you still want a patch w.r.t Debian or you happy with that?
<lionel> norsetto: I'm happy with that, I will take care of it in few min
<norsetto> lionel: merc pour ton travaille
<lionel> norsetto: nice :)
<lionel> norsetto: sorry, I was on phone, uploaded :)
<mok0> Device mapper problem solved, c.f. Bug #115616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115616
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<geser> Hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<sistpoty> hi geser
<LaserJock> ok, I need some brain power
<bddebian> Counts me out :-)
<zul> LaserJock: sugar?
<LaserJock> I have a postrm, that is not exiting properly
<LaserJock> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36354/
<gnomefreak> is bzr* able to be backported from gutsy to feisty or does it not fit the requirments
<geser> LaserJock: is ucf installed?
* gnomefreak found bzr bzr-tools bzr-builddeb borked in feisty
<ScottK> zul: cocaine and valium so you can work really fast and not care about the results of your work.
<LaserJock> geser: yes, it is
<zul> ScottK: true but its not legal, i was thinking pixie stix
<sistpoty> LaserJock: does it say anything specific where it fails?
<ScottK> Ture.
<ScottK> True even
<LaserJock> sistpoty: it looks like it's making it through the remove case at least
* ScottK is eating "Swedish Fish" right now for motivation.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: if it doesn't say anything specific, you could append a " || echo blabla " after each command in question, to see what goes wrong
<sistpoty> (though you could also try to run it manually from shell)
<geser> LaserJock: can you add an echo $webserver into the remove case and check if it is set?
<moquist> LaserJock: If I put 'echo foobar' on line 69 of http://n01se.net/paste/aWw?pretty=yes, 'foobar' prints after the webserver restarts, and then the process sits there waitpid-ing on the apt-get on line 1 of http://n01se.net/paste/Ke4?pretty=yes
<moquist> sistpoty: ^^^^ Looks like LaserJock has been talking about this with you.
<sistpoty> hehe
<LaserJock> ok, I put echo at the very end, right before exit 0
<LaserJock> and it echo'd
<sistpoty> hm... so why won't it terminate correctly?
<LaserJock> grrr
* NCommander needs a REVU admin :-)
<sistpoty> NCommander: what's up?
<NCommander> sistpoty, I uploaded a package to REVU, but its failed to show up after an hour, and I also can't recover a password
<NCommander> the package is nrss
* sistpoty looks
<sistpoty> NCommander: got rejected... what's your LP id?
<NCommander> LP ID?
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> launchpad
<sistpoty> sorry, launchpad id
<NCommander> Wait
<NCommander> I found the problem
<NCommander> Launchpad rejected my GPG key
* NCommander didn't notice until he logged in
<NCommander> Hold on
<ScottK> LaserJock: Not that it's relevant to your immdiate problem, but we don't have an apache package anymore.  Just apache2.
<sistpoty> NCommander: k... even if it's not rejected, it still needs to get imported (iirc we don't do this in a cron job right now, as it takes ages to finish)
<NCommander> Yeah, I know
<NCommander> I was here for the last key snc
<ScottK> bddebian: Where's the rest of your UVFe for wireshark?
<ScottK> You gotta fill out the forms just like everyone else.
<sistpoty> NCommander: I can do a quick import if you tell me the key id... only make sure to get it accepted by LP then, because it will otherwise get lost during the next keyring sync
<NCommander> I just published it to your keyserver (since LP wants it there it seems)
<NCommander> I did --send-keys to the keyserver, but it doesn't show up when I query
<NCommander> I assume there is a lag between sending it and having it pop up?
<sistpoty> not too sure... /me is no gpg expert either :(
* NCommander vaguely wonders if his process to become an ubuntu dev will take longer then the DD process
<ScottK> NCommander: The ubuntu dev process can actually be finished, so no.
<sistpoty> that would be most unfortunate
<NCommander> ScottK, Actually, I have a friend who, within my lifetime became a DD :-)
<NCommander> Only took him two years
<ScottK> Wow.
<sistpoty> (because our process then would be flawed, unless debian fixed the NM process *g*)
<NCommander> (I'm trying to become a DD because I'm an active developer on Debian Hurd)
<NCommander> (its a pain because I need to find a DD everytime I fix a package and need a patch uploaded)
<NCommander> (yes, I use Hurd. Its real :-P)
<ScottK> NCommander: If you want to become an Ubuntu developer, the best thing right now is to be focused on bug fixing and merges.
<ScottK> No wonder you have lots of patches to get uploaded.
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Well, I packaged nrss for Debian originally
<LaserJock> moquist: I'm not sure what's going on, since the postrm seems to be getting all the way through it seems like dpkg is the problem
<NCommander> And I just wanted to upload it to Ubuntu since I use it
<\sh> damn...what gtk/gdk versions has debian right now? why don't they ran into the problems with G*_DISABLE_DEPRECATED ?
<NCommander> ScottK, point to the pages where I can learn about these
<ScottK> NCommander: If it's in Debian, the preferred thing to do is sync it from Debian.
<ScottK> NCommander: Sure.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: maybe you could try to remove the invoke-rc.d... just a feeling in the gut that it will do evil things
<NCommander> Oh
<geser> \sh: unstable has 2.10.x and experimental 2.11.x and the change was in 2.11
<NCommander> So I shouldn't upload it seperately to ubuntu?
<ScottK> NCommander: No.
<LaserJock> moquist: sistpoty has a point, we didn't have a problem before you changed the www-config line to invoke-rc.de right?
<\sh> geser, bad very bad
<moquist> correct
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Hrm, how do I export a key as ASCII?
<NCommander> and that answers that
<sistpoty> LaserJock, moquist: but don't ask me why that will lead to this result, as I couldn't explain it myself. maybe some other webserver restarting package might give answers?
<ScottK> NCommander: I don't find nrss in Debian?
<NCommander> ScottK, It JUST got approved
<NCommander> It's sitting in ftp-master NEW queue
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Makes sense.  I didn't look there.
<NCommander> well
<NCommander> my key, and 25 more just got added to the ubuntu keyserver
<NCommander> Oops
<ScottK> For Gutsy we are past new package freeze.  It'll get imported automagically at the start of the Hardy development cycle.
<\sh> NCommander, gpg -a -export <your key id> ==> your public key in ascii format
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I did it without the key port
<NCommander> so all the public keys in my ring are now on the ubuntu keyserver
<moquist> sistpoty, LaserJock: but invoke-rc.d is completing. The service is restarting.
<ScottK> NCommander:  For merging: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Merging and http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<sistpoty> moquist, LaserJock: maybe it's not detaching from the controlling tty? (only a rough guess though)
<moquist> sistpoty: you mean that perhaps apache2 isn't detaching from the controlling tty?
<NCommander> So does the Hardy development branch exist at all yet?
<ScottK> NCommander: http://django.ajmitch.net.nz/rcbugs/ is a good place to look for fixes to merge, sync, or cherrypick.
<sistpoty> moquist: yes, but that's just a very vague assumption
<ScottK> NCommander: No.  Not until after Gutsy is released.
<NCommander> Makes it difficult to merge packages then ...
<sistpoty> \sh: you're not a MOTU any longer?
<\sh> sistpoty, yepp
<ScottK> NCommander: We can still upload new Debian revisions and Ubuntu revisions for bug fixing.
<sistpoty> NCommander: no, hardy will only open after gutsy is released
<sistpoty> \sh: you should reapply! ;)
<ScottK> That's what we are supposed to be focused on at this point in the development cycle.
<sistpoty> \sh: as you spam the changes list again ;)
<ScottK> sistpoty: I threatened to submit an application in his name earlier today.
<\sh> sistpoty, not my fault...nobody wants to deal with it ,-)
<NCommander> Oh I see
<NCommander> I'm running gutsy, so I guess that makes life easier :-)
<NCommander> What is Lp's connection to Ubuntu, it seems launchpad is very well intergrated ...
<sistpoty> \sh: just send a mail to -council, I'll waive it right through *g*
<sistpoty> (as long as I'm still not relieved from council duty)
<ScottK> NCommander: LP and Ubuntu are both sponsored by Canonical.
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Cool
* NCommander waits for Launchpad to become opensource
<ScottK> NCommander: So Ubuntu uses it for bug tracking, builds, and all sorts of stuff.
<ScottK> NCommander: Get in line.
<NCommander> I'm a Savannah admin
<NCommander> The SourceForge software and its varients still wreck cause the base code was ... ick?
<bddebian> Any of you DD types know of the preferred way that a DD would want to see an upstream version update of their packages?
<NCommander> bddebian, uh, no steath upgrades (when they update a package without updating the version or notifying anyone)
<NCommander> That was a huge pet peeve of mine when I was with fink
<NCommander> so does ubuntu still use buildd?
<bddebian> NCommander: You are a DD?
<NCommander> DD in training :-P
<NCommander> I'm getting a No route to host error when I try to pull down motu-tools
<ScottK> LP has been a little spotty today.  I'd try again.
<bddebian> Well I could just update in Ubuntu so I really don't need it but I'd rather go through the "proper" route
<norsetto> lionel: and I was having dinner :-) thx, much appreciated!
<mok0> I am packaging some software where I am "upstream". Should I put myself in the Maintainer: field?
<ScottK> mok0: Make yourself the original maintainer and use MOTU for Maintainer.
<mok0> ScottK:  You mean like for any other package?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> That or since we are past new package freeze, go work on getting it into Debian and make yourself maintainer.
<ScottK> Then it will get auto sync'ed into Ubuntu when the Hardy repo opens.
<mok0> ScottK:  Doesn't the same happen the other way around?
<NCommander> Ok, I got my GPG key in Launchpad
<ScottK> mok0: No.
<ScottK> Have a look at http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/welcome
<ScottK> We are downstream of Debian in the food chain.
<mok0> ScottK:  Seems like Debian will be missing out on a bunch of great software, then....
<ScottK> Yes, but OTOH circular imports would have risks.
<ScottK> We (meaning good Ubuntu citizens) do try and push our work upstream.
<NCommander> Whenever I package something
<NCommander> I package it into Debian
<NCommander> And let it get pulled onto Ubuntu
<ScottK> So far all the new packages I've brought to Ubuntu I got into Debian later via mentors or someone else is working on it.
<NCommander> ANd I do the inital packaging on Ubuntu so I know it will be synced, not merged :-)
<NCommander> When my package gets pulled into ubuntu, will it still have me as the maintainer?
<mok0> Debian could sync everything -0ubuntu* it seems
<ScottK> mok0: Yes, but ...  Some of the rules are different.
<ScottK> Also Debian is VERY careful about who they give the right to upload packages to (you can argue if this is good or bad, but they do).  If they sync'ed from Ubuntu, they'd essentially make all Ubuntu devs DDs by default.  They aren't going to do that.
<NCommander> ScottK, Doesn't ubuntu do that with MOTU?
<ScottK> Yes, but we take stuff from Debian, so every DD can (indirectly) get stuff into Ubuntu.  We're OK with that.
<LaserJock> there are also packages that Debian just doesn't want
<ScottK> One of the big policy differences is on GFDL.  Debian considers it a non-free license, but Ubuntu doesn't.
<NCommander> Firefox/iceweasil is another
<ScottK> More specifically GFDL with invariant sections.
<ScottK> Right.  Ubuntu can/will make Trademark deals that Debian cannot.
<LaserJock> also unmaintained crack from apt-get.org
<NCommander> Can anyone put motu-merge tools up somewhere?
<NCommander> I can't pull it since that server seems to be down
<zul> LaserJock: what no getdeb.net?
<LaserJock> when I first started MOTU Science I went through all the 0ubuntuX packages
<LaserJock> and there were only a couple that Debian would want
<LaserJock> in general, the more work that goes into Debian the better off everybody is
<LaserJock> that's why Debian/Ubuntu have a pretty good relationship
<bddebian> We do? :)
<LaserJock> a strong Debian is beneficial for everybody
<NCommander> we do?
<LaserJock> bddebian: yes, we do
<bddebian> :-)
<LaserJock> most DDs are quite helpful
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> There are several that hang out here even though they don't use Ubuntu at all.
<mok0> ScottK: So the link you posted above tells us how to get a package into Debian?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> If anything you are trying to pacakage is in Python, I know shortcuts.  Let me know.
<mok0> ScottK: Not at the moment. I've got some stuff for later
<\sh> ok..time to rest...cu tomorrow
* NCommander has started his process to also become a MOTU :-)
<ScottK> mok0: OK.  Just let me know.
<mok0> ScottK: I will! Thanks!
<mok0> Will it help a package getting into Debian, if it's already in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> Yes and no.
<sistpoty> crimsun, gpocentek: want to cast a vote on RAOF's application? or should I just forward it with 3 +1 (also @ ajmitch)?
<LaserJock> mok0: generally the packaging should be pretty ok, so it can be easier
<LaserJock> it took me just 2 days to get my first package uploaded to Debian
<ScottK> The fact that it's gotten through Ubuntu review means it's better odds you'll have a technically correct package, but the fact that Ubuntu accepted it doesn't help per se.
<LaserJock> and it was already in Ubuntu
<mok0> Well for now I am thrilled at getting my first packages into Ubuntu :-)
<bddebian> Oh shite, I forgot the stupid diffs on that UVFe for wireshark
<mok0> ... but there's a long wait in the "new" queue...
<ScottK> mok0: The Debian NEW queue varies quite a bit.  I've seen a months worth of stuff get processes and the queue emptied in a day.
<ScottK> The last NEW Package I uploaded to Debian was in NEW for only 2 days as a result.
<sistpoty> and iirc mplayer was in new for > 1 year *g*
<bddebian> heh
<ScottK> Also with mentors how long a package is there varies a lot.  If you use their IRC channel and mailing list to solicit reviews, it doesn't usually take long.
<ScottK> Yes.  As will all this stuff, YMMV.
<bddebian> ScottK: Has that channel been moved from freenode too?
<mok0> The mentors.debian.net is more-or-less the same as REVU, then?
<sistpoty> mok0: yes
<ScottK> Yes.  It's on freednode
<bddebian> More or less, yes
<ScottK> Err
<ScottK> Not on freenode.
<ScottK> It's on OFTC
<bddebian> Oh, it didn't move with #debian-d.. Hah :)
<bddebian> OK, I don't understand how vertex could have built before...
<sistpoty> hm... badblocks runs an eternity and only tells me bad things... I guess I'll invent goodblocks sometime, which will also run an eternity but tell me lots of good things *g*
<bddebian> heh
<geser> :)
<Nafallo> lol
<ScottK> mok0: The python-launchpad-bugs problem you reported is fixed now (at least on the mirror I use).
<tonyy> Can anyone help me troubleshoot https://launchpad.net/~tonyyarusso/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=failed ?
<tonyy> It appears to not be getting the build-deps
<sistpoty> tonyy: what does your control file look like?
<tonyy> Actually, I take that back.  The successful ones were the same way.
<sistpoty> ("dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `debian/kompozer-dev/DEBIAN/control' near line 6 package `kompozer-dev':")
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I voted on RAOF's application, I'm happy for you to forward it
<sistpoty> ajmitch: ok, just wanted to hear that you're ok with forwarding ;)
<sistpoty> *forward*
<ajmitch> thanks :)
<geser> interesting, ldd segfaults on amd64
* ajmitch told RAOF yesterday that we'd probably forward it on the weekend, being 2 weeks from application :)
<tonyy> sistpoty, Okay, any idea why the same source package would have succeeded for edgy and feisty?
<sistpoty> tonyy: not really, given only a glimpse look
<tonyy> sistpoty, ok, hrm
<sistpoty> uhoh... kmail is very unstable and buggy since the last update :(
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> good day
<sistpoty> hrmpf... and kmail hangs when pasting stuff... grml...
* sistpoty could write a word document and attach it to the mail *g*
<ajmitch> hah
<blueyed> Hi
<blueyed> The sparc build of missingpy failed.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/missingpy/0.9.0ubuntu1/+build/383142 - it looks like a build server problem.. is it?
<blueyed> "[test-ghc6]  Bus error"
<sistpoty> blueyed: hm... saw this once, and it looks like a pretty ugly bug in ghc6 to me
<blueyed> sistpoty: what does "Bus error" mean? It does not seem to come from the package itself at least, e.g. from "testsrc".
<sistpoty> blueyed: it's generated from the resulting binary. iirc it means that the data (or was it code) is not correctly aligned, though I'm not 100% sure
<sistpoty> blueyed: might be similar to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=435561
<ubotu> Debian bug 435561 in ghc6 "ghc6: Generated bins die with bus error on mips" [Serious,Open] 
<sistpoty> only thing I'm wondering is, how this could happen, since iirc ghc6 used to generated c-code for sparc and have gcc translate it. though attributes might be the troublemaker there *wild wild guessing*
<blueyed> sistpoty: I have no idea at all.. my guess would have been that it's a temporary problem.. :D
<blueyed> Should I file a bug about it? At least I've provided the debdiff..
<sistpoty> blueyed: yes, please
<blueyed> ok, bug 137354
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137354 in missingpy "sparc build fails with "[test-ghc6]  Bus error"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137354
<sistpoty> thanks blueyed
<blueyed> pleasure :)
<jdong> is there a proper name for the gdm options menu?
<jdong> (other than "the gdm options menu thingie")
<sistpoty> phew... I *typed* every link for RAOF's application mail by hand, that was really tough work *g*
<superm1_> sistpoty, why not copy and paste?
<sistpoty> superm1_: because then kmail hangs indefinitely (since the newest upgrade :()
<superm1_> ouch.
<superm1_> that'd be a good reason
<blueyed> sistpoty: I'm trying thunderbird therefor currently..
<superm1_> t-bird was doing that on a new upgrade for me too whenever i had google calendar provider installed
<blueyed> IMAP rules.
<ajmitch> sistpoty: every link? is kmail that broken? :)
* ajmitch suggests mutt :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: yes, and I once looked at the codebase and know why *g*
<ajmitch> heh
* sistpoty wanted to switch to mutt for a long time, but /me unfortunately worked around bug #136882 by installing a pop3 server
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136882 in kdepim "[gutsy]  kmail crashes when checking for local mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136882
* ajmitch used to use kmail, a long time ago
<ajmitch> and it ate mail
<ajmitch> I also used to use the netscape mail client, before mozilla :)
<ajmitch> & then evolution, which was slow, buggy & crashed a lot
<sistpoty> hehe. I switched from netscape to kmail, and it was better back then *g*
<ajmitch> yeah, I went to kmail, with evolution in between
<sistpoty> my switch was about 4 years ago, and from then on I was simply too lazy to move again *g*
<ajmitch> yes, I switched to mutt about 4 years ago
<sistpoty> if only I had known better back then ;)
<ajmitch> I never used mutt with imap though
<sistpoty> I don't have the space for imap on my old student account (iirc limited to 50Mb)
<sistpoty> and I've got almost a month left, before this account expires and I guess I should make sure to be able to receive mails from then on *g*
<deadwill> bye all
<deadwill> o/
<sistpoty> cya deadwill
<blueyed> ryanakca: do you have a debdiff ready for bug 132587?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132587 in bzflag "bzflag includes source makefiles and empty directories, no fonts included" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132587
<blueyed> I've tested your fixes from the debian bug, but don't necessarily want to "hijack" your assigned bug.. :)
<Megaqwerty> Hi, I'm getting "hostname: Unknown host" when attempting to run "sudo pbuilder update" any ideas on how to fix this?
<ryanakca> blueyed: it's building
<blueyed> nice :) thanks.
<ryanakca> blueyed: But, I think it will work... once it's done building, I'll install and see if it fixes the bug
<blueyed> yes, it does. I've just build it with pbuilder and started it.
<blueyed> btw: what does "-cp" do in debian/rules? (in contrast to just "cp")?
<ryanakca> blueyed: oh, that... I thought you were talking about my kdebase assigned bug
<ryanakca> blueyed: That I'm waiting for Tim Riker to upload to Debian so that I can merge into Ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> anyone? ^^
* ryanakca goes to prod him again
<blueyed> thanks.
<blueyed> Megaqwerty: maybe an invalid host in sources.list (of the pbuilder env)? Or missing connection/nameserver settings there?
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: hmm....I'm also getting the same thing from hostname -f ...I'll look into my .pbuilderrc though.
<Megaqwerty> nope, pbuilderrc is fine, I've even tried deleting my base.tgz and recreating it with "sudo pbuilder create" pbuilder create works, but updating it afterwords fails.
<blueyed> "hostname -f" says "Unknown host"?? That's odd. Is your /etc/hosts file reasonable?
<blueyed> Try "strace hostname -f" to see, where it's failing.
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681503 that's my /etc/hosts
<blueyed> Megaqwerty: try removing/commenting out anything except the first line. I think the root cause is "hostname -f" failing, which _may_ be related to the "hosts" file. What does strace give you?
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: here is the strace output: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681507
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: after commenting out everything but the first line I still get "hostname: Unknown Host" should I have restartd a service?
<Megaqwerty> *restarted
<blueyed> No, don't think so. But I might be wrong, of course.
<blueyed> Is 208.67.222.222 your DNS? (=> /etc/resolv.conf)
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<Megaqwerty> Using opendns
<blueyed> From the strace it appears that it gets asked about megaqwerty-laptop.13151
<Megaqwerty> hmm...interesting...
<Megaqwerty> I'll run it again, this time with the other lines commented, and I'll pastebin a diff. sound good?
<blueyed> ok.
<blueyed> "strace hostname -f" you mean?
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681515
<blueyed> Megaqwerty: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313576
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: okay, thanks. (Btw, just realized pastebin has diff highlighting: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681516)
<blueyed> It still seems to query megaqwerty-laptop .. ?! (in the diff, line 154/155).
<blueyed> anyway, the problem might by a missing fqdn in /etc/hosts
<Megaqwerty> sorry...I don't know what a fqdn is.
<blueyed> fully qualified domain name - that's what "-f" stands for :)
<blueyed> e.g. localhost.localdomain
<blueyed> instead of just localhost
<blueyed> See http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681520
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: seeing as this is home cable connection...what would localdomain be?
<blueyed> put it there literally :)
<Megaqwerty> OH! Sweet.
<Megaqwerty> I'll just reboot (seeing as I'm still getting the error) and return to tell you of the results.
<Megaqwerty> something must have to be restarted
<blueyed> it won't help probably..
<Megaqwerty> well, it was still querying megaqwerty-laptop after it was commented out
<Megaqwerty> so I figure something has to be restarted. *shrugs* can't hurt. brb
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<blueyed> night, sistpoty.
<leonel> where can I find this http://revu.tauware.de/~laserjock/pbuilder-feisty  or is there a new way for building ?
<blueyed> leonel: pbuilder is fine. You can install the package directly.
<blueyed> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<norsetto> ScottK: still around?
<ScottK> For about 30 seconds
<norsetto> ScottK: quick then :-) is there a chance to get something new in now?
<ScottK> VERY VERY small and it must be VERY important.
<norsetto> ScottK: important ... dunno, its an utility to set your wireless i/f for rt2x00 users, the old one doesn't work with the new kernel modules
<ScottK> If you have a package ready, I'd say ask for an exception and we'll see.
<norsetto> ScottK: actually, the old one (which we have in the repos) is deprecated
<norsetto> ScottK: package is ready, spent the afternoon making it
<norsetto> ScottK: had to make 3 patches to make the upstream config/makefile work ...
<norsetto> ScottK: well, thx, I'll ask for an exception. Do I need to add anything beside build log/install log, etc.?
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: yep, you were right
<Megaqwerty> did nothing
<blueyed> hmm.. what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: same as before
<blueyed> you have not pasted it.. :) is there just the nameserver entry for OpenDNS?
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: oh, whoops. You referenced the DNS before.
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: no, I'll paste it
<Megaqwerty> http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681546
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: the last one is the cox server
<Megaqwerty> *DNS server
<blueyed> Here is the strace of "hostname -f" on my machine btw: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681547 - maybe you can spot a difference.
<blueyed> maybe "search" causes problems here?
<blueyed> I'm sorry, I have no more clues..
<blueyed> ah.. wait..
<blueyed> Add an entry for megaqwerty-laptop to your /etc/hosts file.
<blueyed> (this is the hostname as given in /etc/hostname)
<blueyed> And this has to be resolved locally.
<Megaqwerty> nameserver megaqwerty-laptop ?
<blueyed> no.. in /etc/hosts, not resolv.conf. E.g. http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/681548
<blueyed> (I'm not sure what 127.0.1.1 is really for - must be something "new")
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: 127.0.0.1 is the local loopback
<Megaqwerty> same as "localhost"
<blueyed> yes, but you have also 127.0.1.1..
<blueyed> Quite the same AFAIK, but I'm not sure.
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: and huzzah! hostname -f is now megaqwerty-laptop.13151
<blueyed> fine.. :)
<blueyed> (whatever 13151 means :D)
<Megaqwerty> I'll try out updating pbuilder now. SAMBA domain
<Megaqwerty> Oh, and 127.0.1.1 is the same as 0.1
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: you are a lifesaver! It lives!
<Megaqwerty> thank you so much!
<blueyed> You're welcome.. :)
<blueyed> Now on to pbuilding :)
<Megaqwerty> mwahaha so it begins ;)
<Megaqwerty> blueyed: you an MOTU?
<blueyed> not yet :)
<Megaqwerty> Ah, was going to ask what it entails. I've been building debs for friends and family for a while, figured I might be able to contribute to the community at large at some point.
<Megaqwerty> well, on to the wiki I suppose.
<blueyed> Megaqwerty: yes, start with bugs and simple packaging.. you'll always find sponsors for the uploads.
<xhaker> hey. someone familiar with Syntax Error: Bad Substitution?
<geser> xhaker: bash/dash syntax error?
<xhaker> geser, yes
<xhaker> geser, can i show you?
<geser> can you show the line
<geser> ?
<xhaker>                 cp ${f/libmtp6/libmtp} $f ;     \
<xhaker> i think this is it
<xhaker> the line before is "for f in ...."
<leonel> blueyed:  thanks
<xhaker> i can't find any documentation on bashisms
<geser> xhaker: either use bash to run the script or see man dash what's possible (everything else which bash supports is a bash extension)
<Amaranth> RAOF: did the guy we test +xinerama with the other day use KDE?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-05
<nekostar> @_@
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<geser> Hi TheMuso
<nekostar> hey if the second part of hte list in the topic [the last linky]  is top ten updated packages - why is the number of them from 29 on down ?
<nekostar> i.e. what do those numbers designate?
<norsetto> Hey guys, who should I subscribe to ask for an exception to the NPF?
<RAOF> Amaranth: Umm... I'm not sure.  I think he may have been.
<Amaranth> RAOF: seems it works in GNOME
<Amaranth> i dunno how that works
<RAOF> Amaranth: Awesome.  You're trying it now?
<Amaranth> no
<superm1_> RAOF, you see my notes on the bug earlier today?
<Amaranth> report from someone else asking why the hell it wasn't working in KDE since it worked in GNOME
<RAOF> superm1_: No, I'm just looking at them now.
<superm1_> ah ok.
<Amaranth> i seem to remember something about apps talking to gnome-panel instead of handling the messy xinerama stuff on their own
* StevenK appears.
<StevenK> nekostar: The number is how many times that source package has been uploaded to gutsy.
<RAOF> superm1_: Thanks for the comments.
<Lamego> any idea where the JRE java sun license get's stored ?
<superm1_> RAOF, i am hitting something similar the update-notifier issue in a package, so it hit a little home.  I'm uploading a debdiff later this evening
<RAOF> ... what happened to the line where I defined unud?  Crazy me.
* StevenK slaughters madduck, and uses his entrails to spell out a warning to those who step up to maintain mdadm.
<RAOF> superm1_: Any suggestions for the update-notifier text?  I think I should point people to README.Debian.
<superm1_> RAOF, just something along the lines of "If you would like to disable Xgl for this user, do so so"
<superm1_> RAOF, do you have other information to tell them about in README.Debian?
<superm1_> or is that it
<RAOF> superm1_: There's a little more, but not much.  I mention that you can run programs on :0 DISPLAY.
<StevenK> Wow. My laptop still has 2.6.12 installed.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Ancient.
<RAOF> That's from... Hoary?
<StevenK> Breezy
<jmg> StevenK: im amazed your profile survived that long
<StevenK> And it turns out it was just the initrd
<RAOF> Heh
<jmg> I usually have to move my /home/%s out of the way, let ubuntu recreate it and then import stuff
<StevenK> GRAH, madduck!
<StevenK> First it's complaining about an unchecked configuration file, *now* it bitches about no arrays!
<superm1_> RAOF, i think that most people would rather see that note sooner
<superm1_> rather than have to hunt in README.Debian
<superm1_> but that's just what i think :)
<RAOF> superm1_: So rather than point people to README.Debian, duplicate it in the notification?
<superm1_> RAOF well its a matter of opinion, so maybe ask some other MOTU folk what they thinjk
<superm1_> think even
<StevenK> RAOF: Given what I've just been spouting about madduck, pay attention. :-)
<RAOF> StevenK: At least this'll only happen once :)
<nekostar> StevenK ah thanx
<RAOF> Why is xgl slow for intel users?  Suse use Xgl-on-intel, and it works.
<ajmitch> why would intel users use xgl?
<imbrandon> why would anyone /me ducks
<RAOF> ajmitch: One of the compiz-fusion people uses it because it makes various shader effects work, and is faster.
<ajmitch> interesting
<RAOF> And *I'd* use Xgl because it stops the nvidia drivers from being quite so bad.
* StevenK looks for the tribe6 release notes.
<StevenK> RAOF: Did I mention I hate the warlock quests? :-)
* ajmitch doesn't use compiz on nvidia due to liking WoW in a window :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> StevenK: how's the levelling going?
* RAOF wishes wine wouldn't hate Xgl so much.
<StevenK> I like playing a warlock - I have a tank that follows me around. :-)
<StevenK> ajmitch: I have a level 17 mage and a 20 warlock
<ajmitch> nice
<RAOF> StevenK: I've never done any warlock quests.  The mage quest I've done seemed to be "fight these 5 mele monkeys all at once"
<StevenK> Oh, and a 14 warlock, but she is being used in a group, and so everyone is 14
* ajmitch has a level 54 warrior
<RAOF> You've obviously been playing more WoW than me lately :)
<StevenK> RAOF: The last mage quest I completed was very cool - Go to the Blue Recluse, read this scroll, and subdue 3 of the things that appear
<ajmitch> StevenK: horde, on a pvp server?
<StevenK> Which turned out to be very Ghostbusters
<StevenK> ajmitch: Alliance, on a PvE server
<RAOF> StevenK: Yup, that one.
<ajmitch> StevenK: good
<StevenK> RAOF: You're reading the scroll in the wrong place. :-)
<RAOF> A little bit too close :)
<ajmitch> my warrior is on a PVE server, but I also have a lowlevel horde warlock on frostmourne
<StevenK> RAOF: Read it in the basement, and the kitchen, both of those places have only one.
<StevenK> RAOF: The main room has 3, and upstairs has 2
<RAOF> StevenK: Ah, I've got a slightly different quest then.
* ajmitch is going to try & get the warrior ready for karazhan in the future
<RAOF> StevenK: Mine is the Horde version, in Undercity.
<StevenK> Ahhh
<ajmitch> does your server nearly die & cause all sorts of problems at 8pm each day?
<StevenK> Yup
<ajmitch> figures, I think it's the daily pvp honour calculations
<StevenK> I just love it when the server stops replying and all of a sudden my voidwalker stops moving.
* ajmitch almost wrote php there
<StevenK> Almost?
<ajmitch> yes, as in I typed php & then realised what horrors I was mentioning
* StevenK makes a note to find a demon trainer tonight.
<StevenK> Then I can learn Sacrifice.
* ajmitch makes a note to finish levelling to 55 tonight
<ajmitch> 1 step closer to outland
<ajmitch> plus I should upload f-spot tonight with some patches
<ajmitch> may as well test it & get it into sid
<RAOF> Hm.  Is there any documentaiton for the update-notifier format?
<ajmitch> probably need to ask mvo, if there's none
<ajmitch> have a look at /usr/share/firefox/firefox-restart-required.update-notifier at least
<ajmitch> looks to mainly be a .desktop file
<ajmitch> given things like Terminal: False
<RAOF> Ah, so maybe looking at the .desktop will help.
<ajmitch> hm, no, it uses foo-lang, not foo[lang] 
<ajmitch> so you can probably ignore all I say
<jdong> RAOF: don't have a ubuntu box handy atm.... do you start Xgl with -nolisten tcp?
<jdong> RAOF: Xgl defaults to listening on TCP....
<RAOF> jdong: No, I didn't.  I'll add that to the default config.
<RAOF> jdong: Thanks.
<jdong> np :)
<jdong> RAOF: that fglrx thing is a bugger too... I'm gonna put some time into investigating why that's broken.
<RAOF> jdong: Oh, I know why it's broken, and I (think) have fixed it.
<RAOF> jdong: Basically, fglrx installs something in the session to set the DRI modules directory.  We can't start Xgl before that, because we don't have 3d before it's set.
<RAOF> So instead I've taken the other option; rather than starting Xgl at the bottom of Xsession.d, I add "Xgl-session" to the top of the STARTUP stack.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: good job
<RAOF> jdong: Care to check out the debdiff attached to bug #136962 - particularly the update-notifier text?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136962 in xserver-xgl "Session file left after uninstall breaks X" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136962
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It's not uploaded yet, I merely know how to fix it :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no, at the motu ML
<jdong> RAOF: that debdiff *looks* right, though I don't have a system to test it on atm
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Uuuum...
<StevenK>      %INBOX.Ubuntu-universe-sponsors:106/106/6288
<StevenK> Eeek
<Hobbsee> RAOF: stefan's mail, about being asked to add you to motu
<Hobbsee> StevenK: heh :P
<jdong> RAOF: IIRC not even calling 10fglrx from 00xgl... helped... so there must be another intermediate script that enables DRI for fglrx.
<RAOF> jdong: Really I want comments on the text of the update-notifier bit.  The rest is either right or kinda right & I know how to do it a better way.
<jdong> RAOF: in the end I think at the end of the sesion is pretty great a solution
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Hm.  I'm sure I'm subscribed to motu, but I don't seem to see that.
<jdong> RAOF: the message looks good
<RAOF> jdong: If you've seen backscroll, I'm thinking of mentioning README.Debian & DISPLAY=:0.  Thoughts on that?
<jdong> RAOF: IMO it's too much info to cram in a notifier....
<jdong> RAOF: is there a relative, up to date help.ubuntu.com page we can link to for more info?
<RAOF> jdong: That's what I was thinking.
<jdong> IMO that's a better way of doing it, as there are more glitches with Xgl than we can list statically :D
<RAOF> Actually, no.  Not really.
<RAOF> jdong: That would be a better way, yes.  Are you volunteering to write such a page? :)
<jdong> RAOF: lol, my free time is.... well classes start tomorrow :D
<RAOF> CompositeManager/XglTricks, or somesuch
<RAOF> Heh.
<jdong> RAOF: but yeah , if I have time, I'd love to do that :D
<RAOF> jml, lifeless: We need to organise some combined WoW time :)
<StevenK>      %INBOX.Ubuntu-universe-sponsors:106/106/6288
<StevenK> Ooops.
* StevenK lent on his middle mouse button.
<RAOF> Heh :)
<jml> RAOF: that we do.
<jml> RAOF: watch as I push the initiative token back to you
* jml - Inertia Attack!
* RAOF sneaks 'round via jml's google calendar, and suggests...
<RAOF> jml, lifeless: Tonight?  8pm or so?
<jml> RAOF: works for me.
<bddebian> Heya gang
* RAOF casts "compel answer" on lifeless 
<RAOF> bddebian: Heya
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<ajmitch> RAOF: oh dear, lifeless isn't playing as well now, is he? :)
<ajmitch> jml: btw, I have a horde warlock on frostmourne now that I just started :)
<RAOF> ajmitch: Since before me.
<jml> ajmitch: sweet.
<RAOF> ajmitch: Cool, you can join up with any number of our characters :)
<bddebian> A Horde Warlock from Frostmourne?
<StevenK> RAOF: Damn it, create a character on Dath-Remar. :-)
<jml> ajmitch: if you are online tonight, I'll hit you up for a signature.
* RAOF likes to keep his characters on a single server, for ease of making stuff.
<ajmitch> jml: sure, since I can't recall the character's name right now ;)
<bddebian> What the heck game are you guys talking about?
<ajmitch> RAOF: you're on frostmourne as well?
<RAOF> ajmitch: I believe so.
<ajmitch> bddebian: world of warcraft, of course
<bddebian> Pfft
<RAOF> Either that or Khaz
<RAOF> But I think it's frostmourne :)
<ajmitch> hm, my warrior's on khaz'goroth (pve)
<bddebian> You need DDO or NWN, heck with WoW :-)
<RAOF> bddebian: Never got into NWN.  It was totally obvious the dude was evil, and you're totally unable to change the railroad.
<jml> RAOF: +1
<jml> RAOF: online play was fun though, when it worked.
<bddebian> RAOF: Huh?  There are bazillions of modules you can download
<RAOF> jml: Wow.  I'm amazed anyone managed to interpret that statement :)
<jml> RAOF: We've had the conversation before :)
<RAOF> bddebian: That's as may be.  I just never got into them, since the game _as shipped_ was crap.
<bddebian> If you say so :-)
<bddebian> Frickin' pbuilder.  WHere the heck is my logfile
<StevenK> What log file?
<bddebian> As is --logfile foo
<bddebian> s/is/in/
<ajmitch> bddebian: whereever you told it to go
<bddebian> Nope
<RAOF> bddebian: wherever the debs got put?
* ajmitch just grabs the output & doesn't bother with --logfile usually
<bddebian> I don't either except for these stupid UVFes
<ajmitch> by 'grabs the output', I mean that I pass it through tee to place the build log in the directory with the built packages
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> Well --logfile used to work for me so I'm confused :'-(
<bddebian> Of course I'm also old and senile
<StevenK> ajmitch: Agreed, I do the same.
* RAOF used to use --pkgname-logfile, which put them in the dir with the built debs
<StevenK> Although, if sbuild would give me a way to get a shell when a build fails, I think I'll be in love.
<RAOF> StevenK: That would be awesome.  Man.
<ajmitch> finally, looks like I may have a semi-reliable mbox-to-maildir conversion script
<RAOF> It can't be too hard to do that, surely.
* RAOF wishes again for infinite time.
<StevenK> I've not checked yet, but it should be possible, since it uses LVM snapshots...
<ajmitch> given that I appear to have some mangled From: headers in my mbox files
* ajmitch might be able to convert his ubuntu bug mail to maildir
<TheMuso> StevenK, RAOF, while I know sbuild doesn't allow you to be dropped to a shell if a build fails, its easy enough to chroot into a snapshot, and run the build by hand.
<TheMuso> Thats what I do.
<RAOF> Yeah, it'd just be cooler to be automatically dropped into a shell with the failed build already run.
<StevenK> pbuilder does that for me.
<StevenK> If I have to run a command to get back into the build environment, that would be okay.
<TheMuso> Fair enough, but I'm happy with how things are with sbuild/lvm snapshots atm.
<bddebian> I really am an idiot and should probably stop doing this stuff
<ajmitch> bddebian: oh shut up :P
<ajmitch> don't tempt me to fly over there & beat some sense into you
<ajmitch> it'd be expensive
<bddebian> c'mon, c'mon.. :-)
<StevenK> I think bddebian just wants ajmitch to hold his hand ...
* StevenK hides.
* imbrandon wants pics
<imbrandon> ummm i dident say that out loud did i ?
<ajmitch> disturbing people
<imbrandon> muahahahaha
<TheMuso> RAOF: Have you seen superm1's comments on bug 136962?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136962 in xserver-xgl "Session file left after uninstall breaks X" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136962
<TheMuso> RAOF: If you are working on them, I'll unsubscribe uus for now.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yes.  I've addressed most of them locally, and I'm casting around for opinions as to the notifier text.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok, will unsubscribe uus as stated.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Please do.  I'll have something subscribable again this evening.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok done.
<RAOF> Thanks.  Care to offer comments about the update-notifier text?
<TheMuso> RAOF: I dunno. As far as I understand the use of update-notify, its for notifying users of important changes/etc.
<RAOF> TheMuso: So just the "we start automatically, please don't try to start Xgl manually" text, in your opinion?
<ajmitch> like "your system will explode if you do X, Y, & Z"
<RAOF> Heh.
<bddebian> Gah, bugs, FTBFs, etc, etc...
<Hobbsee> wow, things must have changed since i went to school
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Hum?
<Hobbsee>  i wasnt aware that saying "i wont file any more sync requests" actually means "i fully intend to file sync requests, whenever i feel like it"
<bddebian> Frickin' wireshark takes too damn long to build
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Ah.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yay. /-:?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: My father used to say "You must have gone to a different school." for that sort of thing. :-)
<Hobbsee> lol
* jmg stabs idiots who dont know svn
* RAOF stabs idiots who force me to *use* svn
* bddebian falls dead
* StevenK quite likes svn.
* ajmitch prefers bzr
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<pwnguin> hi. im not sure where else to ask this -- a debian developer has started the process of putting various games i had been looking at porting into debian. they're not in debian yet -- but the packages have been published in a non-traditional manner =/
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: would you be referring to one person in particular?
<StevenK> I quite like bzr too
<bddebian> pwnguin: A non-traditional manner?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: quite possibly.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it does look sane, though
<pwnguin> bddebian: just a http folder with .dsc, .deb, and tarballs
<Hobbsee> glancing at my email
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that's a change
<Hobbsee> yeah, he's even done a uvfe for it
<ajmitch> which package is this for?
<StevenK> pwnguin: They are source packages.
<pwnguin> StevenK: and binary packages
<StevenK> Er, yes. Sorry.
<pwnguin> StevenK: but i need to change some stuff around to make it work on ubuntu
* StevenK should get around to learning to read.
<pwnguin> how to i apply a diff.gz?
<StevenK> pwnguin: dpkg-source -x .dsc, after you have downloaded the .dsc, .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz
<pwnguin> aha
<StevenK> Or, use dget
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: youtube something or other
<StevenK> youtube-dl
<StevenK> I think our hand might be forced, since it doesn't work at all, currently.
<ajmitch> darn
* ajmitch needs a UVFe for phpgroupware
<bddebian> Grr stupid wireshark
<bddebian> What's preferred?  Sync a debian revision from experimental or patch the existing package?
<bddebian> I would think sync so not to have the delta with Debian but I'm kinda dumb :-)
<Hobbsee> sync, probably
<ScottK> bddebian: I'd say if you sync from experimental, make sure you know why the maintainer uploaded to experimental and not to unstable.  I've gotten burned by that before.
<bddebian> Hmm, how so?
<ScottK> Turned out there were some unresolved incompatibilities with another package.
<ScottK> I had a lot of fun patching that up.
<pwnguin> does pbuilder not download from the net?
<ScottK> I even had to Tom Sawyer nixternal into doing some of it for me after I got stuck.
<nixternal> what did I do?
<ScottK> Helped me patch up python-scipy
<nixternal> oh
<bddebian> pwnguin: It should
<nixternal> I am stuck knee deep in some java code for a class project...all I have to do is add and 'update' and 'delete' feature to my program...and I am dead stuck
<pwnguin> bddebian: it keeps telling me gdc-4.1 cant be installed =(
<ajmitch> nixternal: nasty
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> Random Access Files suck!
<pwnguin> heh
<ajmitch> pwnguin: check that you have universe enabled for pbuilder
<bddebian> Aye
<ajmitch> nixternal: do it in python!
<pwnguin> ajmitch: that sounds a likely culprit
<nixternal> ajmitch: if it was a python course I would :)
<ajmitch> nixternal: find a class that lets you do python :)
<pwnguin> you have to write a program that deletes itself?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> jython
<ajmitch> problem solved
<nixternal> I wish all I had to do was write a program that deletes itself
<bddebian> hehe
<pwnguin> if its any consolation, the d compiler doesn't even keep the same language between releases
<pwnguin> causing lots of fun problems, like breaking openGL headers because ref is now a keyword
<ajmitch> pwnguin: is it written in d?
<bddebian> ScottK: OK, files are there for the wireshark UVFe now :-)
<nixternal> this stupid program takes in a string and puts it into a char array, then if the string it took in isn't so many chars, it freakin' pads it with a " " until it reaches max size
<nixternal> I hate windows people!
<pwnguin> ajmitch: the package im looking at, yes
<ajmitch> pwnguin: I mean the compiler
* ScottK looks
<ajmitch> since self-hosting compilers are a pain to bootstrap
<pwnguin> ajmitch: i dont think so
<ajmitch> especially if they change *that* often
<pwnguin> ajmitch: gdc is just a parser to pass off to gcc
<ajmitch> right
<RAOF> nixternal: Java actually has a "string" class, right?  Why are they making you mess with char arrays?
<nixternal> because the teacher has no clue what she is doing
<pwnguin> nixternal: string.append()
<nixternal> she got mad when I told her the logic for this program doesn't make any sense
<nixternal> I asked if I could change the logic, and she said no
<nixternal> grr
<ajmitch> nixternal: don't dare question a teacher. you're not meant to think
<nixternal> I don't want to append, I want to trim() :)
<RAOF> CompSci courses suck, in my (extremely bad) experience.
<pwnguin> nixternal: that's there as well :P
<pwnguin> dumbArray.toString().trim(...)
<nixternal> all trim does though is remove whitespace
<pwnguin> and substring()
<ScottK> bddebian: One ack from me.
<ajmitch> RAOF: not universally
<nixternal> I mean the way this app reads and writes to a RAF is nuts... if (position - 2 * RECORD_SIZE > 0)    readAddress(position - 2 * 2 * RECORD_SIZE)     else this program sucks!
<ajmitch> bddebian: I would ack, but I can't :)
<pwnguin> im afraid i dont know that acronym
<pwnguin> but introductory CompSci courses often suck ;)
<pwnguin> we moved ours from java to python
<pwnguin> nobody truly knows java until they have to write a java compiler =(
<ajmitch> noone wants to know java quite that well
<pwnguin> ajmitch: is there a better guide to pbuilder than the manpage?
<ajmitch> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<ajmitch> probably a few links on there
<pwnguin> found what i needed on that
<bddebian> Jesus twin is broken
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why is that?
<ajmitch> bddebian: because I'm not allowed to
<bddebian> Why?  Did you expire?
<ajmitch> well yes, I'm not in the uvf team
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ah, pfft :-)
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<bddebian> Hi Toadstool
<bddebian> Wanna fix some more of my packages? :-)
<Toadstool> hi bddebian!
<Toadstool> nope, no time for that actually
<bddebian> :-)
<Toadstool> i'm spending most of my time packing instead of packaging :)
<bddebian> Doh
<Toadstool> I'm moving back to France next Thursday
<bddebian> Where are you living currently?
<Toadstool> San Diego
<bddebian> Nice
<Flannel> Toadstool: where in SD?
<Toadstool> Mira Mesa
<bddebian> And you wanna to back to France?  WTF? ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: wouldn't you?
<Toadstool> I have to, gotta go back to school for at least 6 months
<bddebian> Not a chance in hell :-)
<pwnguin> success
<jmg> france > usa, sicko taught us that
<bddebian> OMG, twin is just plain borked
<bddebian> Hahaha
<jmg> borked or horked?
<bddebian> That fat piece of shit thinks anywhere > usa
<jmg> No definitions were found for  borked.
<pwnguin> StevenK, ajmitch: thanks for the pointers
<pwnguin> now to convince matthew revell to approve my ppa =/
<bddebian> jmg: Broken :-)
<bddebian> In a multitude of ways
<bddebian> I removed the bitops.h include, added a build-dep for libgtk1.2-dev and it's still broken..
<bddebian> checking for gtk_init in -lgtk... yes
<bddebian> Usage: scripts/Makefiles.sh <top_srcdir>
<bddebian> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<ScottK> bddebian: Did you like my ack for wireshark?
<StevenK> Ha
<bddebian> ScottK: Yes lovely, thanks :-)
<ScottK> Maybe StevenK feels similarly.
<StevenK> I'm looking now.
<StevenK> bddebian: Fix the diffstat
<StevenK> wireshark_0.99.6rel.orig.tar.gz |binary
<StevenK>  1 file changed
<bddebian> No :-)
<bddebian> Well that was a complete waste of my time :'-(
<bddebian> StevenK: OK, up
<tonyyarusso> ruh roh - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+builds is empty.  Idle CPU, panic!
<StevenK> I'll be fixing that soonish.
<RAOF> Hm.  Anyone want to help me to debug why trackerd reproducibly segfaults about 15 min into indexing my stuff?  The apport retrace is useless, when I ran trackerd under gdb I got a backtrace consisting of 80 ?? () in ??s, and valgrind SIGILLs when run against it.  Anything else I can try?
<tonyyarusso> Yay :)
<StevenK> Wow.
<pwnguin> RAOF: strace?
<RAOF> pwnguin: Hm.  Good plan.
<pwnguin> you might want to gook up a filter
<RAOF> That's going to produce a gigabyte log or something :)
<pwnguin> 15 minutes of disk io
<jmg> gook or cook?
<pwnguin> cook
<ajmitch> RAOF: do the Right Thing & purge tracker :)
<pwnguin> ive not yet mastered typing on one elevated leg
<RAOF> ajmitch: But I actually quite like integrated search.  When it works
<ajmitch> I actually like being able to login & have a useful box
<jmg> call your vendor
<krisx> i my lions and tigers and linux bears
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> so this place is basically packagers and packaging training?
<Hobbsee> and universe maintenence, yes
<nekostar> huh
<nekostar> i guess im not good enough for that yet. any mind to me idling a while?
<Hobbsee> no
<nekostar> o and sup Hobbsee ^^
<nekostar> <<-- nekostar/starscalling/pimp31415/databuddy/etc
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nekostar> masterloki is my newb roomate :>
* StevenK downloads 250Mb of sources.
<nekostar> lol
<jmg> StevenK: you say that like its a lot
* ajmitch converts and splits an overlarge mbox file
<krisx> i wanna be a motu even tho i can't carry a thought or spell  lol how do i start
<nekostar> nothing like grabbing 200MB of sources to make a 2MB package eh
<ajmitch> uploading 250MB of sources is worse
<jmg> agreed
<imbrandon> far worse
<pwnguin> krisx: the packaging guide has a good start
<nekostar> what kinda connection u got?
<jmg> quantum data pump
<nekostar> iwish
<nekostar> lol
<imbrandon> 8mb down/ 1mb up, still sucks
<jmg> terminating directly in the brain of the makron
<nekostar> yeah 30 min for that if i kick my roomates off
<krisx> ive been quad booting linux  for about 2 years but youve got me hool==ked now
<nekostar> imbrandon yeah got 10 / 1 here
<nekostar> quad boot?
<jmg> lol
<nekostar> i usually run two ubuntu's a windows and something else that gets changed weekly
<jmg> lunix, windows, windows, windows
<nekostar> @_@
<imbrandon> keyboards with double siged delete ( backspace keys ) rock like my apple one ;)
<nekostar> 2003/xp/vista ?
<pwnguin> my grub has like ten entries =(
<krisx> yeah i was dumb vistya converted me over lol
<nekostar> ha
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: I once had mine overflow off the screen :P
<nekostar> i didnt have a legal xp for a while - got tired of doing updtes the hard way
<krisx> xp xp pro vista aand kubuntu gutsy
<nekostar> huh
<krisx> gusy won me over
<pwnguin> ive yet to figure out how to get gutsy and feisty to automagically update grub cooperatievely'
<krisx> gutsy
<nekostar> yeah gutsy is gonna be the sh1zn1t
<krisx> it is the shizit
<nekostar> hopefully enough will have stableized for it to be better than feisty right off the bat
<imbrandon> pwnguin: they wont , you have to manualy update one or the other
<nekostar> and here's a vote for dumping totem and tossing in mplayer XD
<pwnguin> imbrandon: ive heard rumors of /boot
<jmg> i like the power stuff
<nekostar> pwnguin only works if carefully managed
<pwnguin> nekostar: mplayer sucks at screensaver inhibit
<imbrandon> yea good luck on getting  initramfs to like you then
<jmg> pwnguin: totem just sucks
<pwnguin> totem isnt too bad
<nekostar> +1 /w jmg
<pwnguin> i like the interface
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: I did it with a separate /boot and some sort of grub option to be careful what it messes with.
<nekostar> the interface is indeed nice.
<RAOF> pwnguin: mplayer sucks at *everything* that isn't just "play a movie file fullscreen" :P
<nekostar> and as a front end it would rock
<jmg> mine constantly tries to download codecs
<nekostar> gstreamer just doesnt cut it tho
<krisx> it rocks now im running a 7600 gt with an xfi sound card  and i interface wwith a zenvision
<nekostar> nor do the xine codecs
<krisx> duals are working great
<nekostar> krisx xfi? buddy has one of those - told him id give him nix when it was supported - that was 6 months ago
<nekostar> what driver set is used for alsa?
<krisx> dont dare change my res tho
<pwnguin> RAOF: mplayer does subtitles the best
<StevenK> RAOF: Having mplayer in a window is okay too
<imbrandon> pwnguin: what was your old nick ?
<jmg> mplayer does * the best
<nekostar> krisx why not change resolutions?
<pwnguin> imbrandon: jldugger
<imbrandon> ahh right
<imbrandon> ok
<jmg> xine also cant play on an x server that has a dummy mouse
<RAOF> pwnguin: this may be true.  I don't use subtitles.
* Hobbsee fixes kwave
* nekostar worships Hobbsee 
<StevenK> How is kwave broken?
<nekostar> what is kwave again? >_>
<Hobbsee> wont install - the locolor thing
<pwnguin> RAOF: its sad. totem dumps \n's on the screen, and if subtitles overlap on timing, they overlap on screen =(
<tonyyarusso> Anyone care to recommend a python IDE?
<jmg> tonyyarusso: nonfree? komodo
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: xemacs
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: did someoen grab that amarok svn fix ?
<jmg> StevenK: pffffffffffffffft
<imbrandon> someone ?
<nekostar> pwnguin vlc/gstreamer/xine all do those bad.
<jmg> StevenK: s/xemacs/emacs-snapshot
<RAOF> pwnguin: That's a bit crap.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: ooof...emacs is friggin' huge though
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: already in the archive
<imbrandon> sweet kk
<nekostar> something about how mplayer does font smoothing for teh screen or so
<krisx> it crashes i need to save my xserver config but he didnnt believe my xfi wasnt supported eithor lol
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: An operating system doesn't come cheap :)
<tonyyarusso> heh
<pwnguin> RAOF: there's also the matter of h264 at high resolutions
<jmg> RAOF: only 50 billion or whatever debian is valued at
<imbrandon> h264 at any resolution needs to diaf
<pwnguin> high resolution is awesome
<RAOF> pwnguin: Is gstreamer still a lot slower than ffmpeg?
<krisx> im running 1400 x  1028 on my default
<imbrandon> gst uses ffmpeg at times iirc
* StevenK might try miro
<imbrandon> i was looking at miro today
<imbrandon> you get an email too ?
<jmg> mplayer can use coreavc
<RAOF> Who wants me to switch miro to gstreamer? :P
<krisx> my better runs like 1900 but kde freaks lol
<pwnguin> RAOF: i actually had a lot of success improving playback in mplayer by removing w32codecs
<imbrandon> i run 1680 x 1050 two times as my default
<RAOF> pwnguin: w32codecs gets you... realplayer support, I think.  That's all.
<Hobbsee> nekostar: suggestion:  use the resources on your linux system to not ask stupid questions
<pwnguin> RAOF: it comes with a crapton of codecs
<pwnguin> RAOF: and apparently prefers them to the open source ones
<imbrandon> most arent needed
<krisx> i should have tryed it any time i change i go to text
<RAOF> pwnguin: All of which have better open-source decoders, excep for realplayer.
<pwnguin> RAOF: so ive noticed
<jmg> how can i turn off the codec download
<imbrandon> RAOF: helix is open source ( real decoder )
<pwnguin> for me, the biggest problem is that mplayer doesn't support gnome-vfs
<RAOF> imbrandon: Cool.  But that's not integrated into ffmpeg, so it doesn't exist :P
<krisx> damn i had that for forensics
<nekostar> Hobbsee excuse me for trying to be frendly or w/e
<imbrandon> technical problem then not a OpenSource one
<nekostar> my bad. now i know better.
<pwnguin> so if i want to watch a video on smb share, its hard to get mplayer to stream it
<nekostar> motu ~______________~
<imbrandon> ???
<Amaranth> RAOF: if miro uses gstreamer maybe it would actually work
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: an #ubuntu troll
<Hobbsee> seemed reformed, from behaviour in #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> RAOF: i couldn't get it to play anything
<RAOF> Amaranth: Works for me?
<Amaranth> and it causes like 500 wakeups per second, then again so does every media player that doesn't use gstreamer
<RAOF> But you wouldn't be using my packages :)
<krisx> you folks have been very kind maybe you can tell me how i start to learn how help this community
<krisx> kinda need a motu for dummys
<RAOF> There's wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<pwnguin> krisx: check out the package called "packaging-guide"
* RAOF didn't know that one, cool.
<pwnguin> it walks you through the steps to packaging GNU hello-world
<krisx> ook so where do i go from there im really ointersted in myth tv
<krisx> pig speak lol
<krisx> ok so packaging guide  and see you folks in a week or tommorow whichever comes first at least i can hag around here a nd learn
<krisx> cya fols gn
<krisx> sorry bad battery
<RAOF> Miro: because graceful error handling is for chumps.
<bddebian> heh
<RAOF> Hm.  How hard is it to write a gconf schema?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Theres likely tools to do it somewhere.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Modifying them by hand is not too hard, but I wouldn't try doing one by hand from scratch.
<RAOF> Yeah, probably.
<StevenK> Hrm. Where is that script that munges the maintainer and edits the changelog?
<RAOF> ubuntu-dev-tools.
<RAOF> Right.  And stracing trackerd also doesn't produce anything of note.
<ajmitch> RAOF: of course it won't
<RAOF> ajmitch: I didn't really think it would, but I'm searching around for ways to actually get some debug info.
<RAOF> Yay, launchpad is down.
<ajmitch> again?
<RAOF> ...and now it's back.
<StevenK> That was quick.
<ajmitch> it happens
<ScottK> Launchpad.  It puts the Q in Reliability.
<ScottK> Sorry.  It's been annoying me with not working off and on all day.
<StevenK> Q?
<StevenK> I can expand it to quorum, but I don't think that's what you mean.
<ScottK> As in it's not in the word Reliability.  There is no Q in reliability.
<ScottK> It's late and I'm tired.  Don't expect me to make any sense at all right now.
<StevenK> Ah.
<StevenK> I prefer, "This is *quality* software. That's quality with a K W."
<bddebian> Well I guess that's enough damage for today.  Gnight folks.
<jmg> your face is quality software.
<StevenK> jmg: What's that supposed to mean? :-)
<jmg> StevenK: that's quality with a KW.
<ajmitch> that's jmg being his usual charming self
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: how can I get a non-gross font in xemacs?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: By rebuilding it with XFont support, I think.  I acutally just use it from a terminal!
<tonyyarusso> lol
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Options -> Font
<tonyyarusso> better..ish
<StevenK> imbrandon: Is it a problem if I set the Maintainer for kdegraphics and koffice to -core-dev?
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> q
<TheMuso> wrong window
<jmg> b
<ScottK> So am I wrong to be worried about the PPA Terms of Service: "You agree to indemnify and hold Canonical Ltd ... harmless from any alleged claim or demand, including reasonable attorney fees, made by any third party due to or arising out of your Content, your use of the service, your connection to the service," Note that as written, misuse is not required for you to be liable for Canonical's legal bills.  Misuse is listed separately later in the
<ScottK> list.
<StevenK> Hum.
* StevenK ponders a UVFe for gimp
* ScottK is staying away from LP for the rest of the night.  I've already filed three bugs, so it's not worth the risk.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: what would be included?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: A jump from 2.3.18 to 2.4.0~rc2
<ScottK> Sounds scary from just the version numbers.
<StevenK> 2.3.x is the unstable branch of gimp
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: features?
<StevenK> I haven't looked. I'm basing this entirely on "RC's are probably better to have."
<ScottK> Makes sense.
* ScottK uses gimp regularly to make official looking invoices for consulting work, so a working GIMP is near and dear to his heart.
<StevenK> ScottK: Would you be willing to test 2.4.0~rc2 build?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: ^
<ScottK> Yes.  I have i386
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: I'm not even running gutsy :S
<tonyyarusso> or I would
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Gutsy chroot, like I'll test?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: If I can figure out how....
* tonyyarusso hasn't done chroots before
<StevenK> pbuilder uses chroots. :-)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: chroot or pbuilder?
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> erm, so I'll need to make a gutsy tgz
<StevenK> You don't already have a gutsy base tarball?!
<tonyyarusso> nope
<StevenK> Ah. You also aren't a MOTU
<tonyyarusso> nope
* tonyyarusso builds one
<ajmitch> even *I* have a gutsy base tarball
<tonyyarusso> I really need to start doing this stuff on the box with a big hard drive - to bad its networking is non-functional atm for some reason :(
<ajmitch> define 'big'
<tonyyarusso> half-terrabyte
<ajmitch> it'll fill up quickly
<tonyyarusso> $109 on newegg :)
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: uh, how?....you can't go a great deal larger even in a sane price range.
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: That's why you buy 3 or 4, and LVM them together.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: I don't even have connections on my motherboard for more than two.
<ajmitch> get a new motherboard? :)
* tonyyarusso also isn't very happy with LVM atm
* ajmitch would be more than happy if someone were willing to sponsor a new set of hard drives :)
<tonyyarusso> erm, is the console font different in gutsy?
<tonyyarusso> mine just changed
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: All right, where's the source ?
<StevenK> For gimp? It doesn't exist yet.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Ah - I thought you had it all set to go for testing ;)
<StevenK> Not yet. :-)
<tonyyarusso> let me know
<StevenK> I shall.
<ScottK> StevenK: Did you upload devscripts yet?
<StevenK> ScottK: No, actually. The changes work for you
<StevenK> ?
<ScottK> Yes.  Work very nicely.  It's the first time I've been able to use requestsync.
<ScottK> I've got anothter feature request if you're interested?
<ajmitch> ScottK: why is that?
<StevenK> ScottK: Shoot.
<ScottK> Because requestsync (up to now) took the first secret key in your address book and for me, that wasn't the one that I use with Ubuntu.
<ScottK> StevenK: I was just using the modified requestsync you gave me the other day and (I'm pretty sure) got the passphrase wrong.
<ScottK> The script then failed on the assertation error (line 164 in my copy).
<ScottK> It'd be nice to retry a passphrase failure, expecially now that we are using an agent by default.
<ScottK> That or I messed something else up.  Hang on a sec.
<ScottK> Nevermind
<ScottK> It works better when I have DEBEMAIL set to the address I am signing with.
<ScottK> Ugh.
<dholbach> good morning
<ScottK> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ScottK
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<ScottK> Tired and grumpy.  Other than that, fine.
<ScottK> It's going on 3AM here.
<dholbach> oh wow
* ScottK did not have a good day yesterday.
<dholbach> what happened?
<ScottK> Family situation is more than a little rough right now.
<ScottK> It'll all sort itself out eventually, but it's not much fun at the moment.
* StevenK runs off home.
<dholbach> ScottK: I wish you all the best with that
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ajmitch> hello dholbach
<ajmitch> ScottK: I hope tomorrow goes better then
<ScottK> ajmitch: Thanks.
<\sh> moins
<pwnguin> a question about readahead: is the list sorted in any particular order?
<dholbach> pwnguin: best to ask in #ubuntu-devel - it's a package in main
<pwnguin> fair enough
<dholbach> I think that the people who touched the package in the past will be there (now or soon-ish)
<pwnguin> i was just thinking, the boot charts show horrible throughput for readhead
* jmg parsed that as redhead
<RAOF> Yay!  Deskbar works again!
<dholbach> hey RAOF!
<RAOF> dholbach: Hey!
<RAOF> Ok.  New Xgl debdiff uploaded.  Please pick at it some more :)
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<TheMuso> orca lag
<Amaranth> RAOF: what are you changing?
<\sh> argl..openmash is a bitch
<RAOF> Amaranth: Fixing the Xsession bit to be more robust, mainly.
<geser> morning
<\sh> dholbach, short question regarding launchpad-bugs tool...is it possible to file bugs with this tool?
<\sh> moins geser
<dholbach> \sh: what do you mean?
<dholbach> heya geser
<dholbach> \sh: python-launchpad-bugs?
<\sh> dholbach, yepp...
<dholbach> no
<\sh> dholbach, so it's just a query lp framework...
<dholbach> not really, you can set status etc too
<dholbach> but nobody made an effort to work filing bugs into it yet
<\sh> dholbach, yeah...but I was thinking it's also possible to file new bug reports with it, so I don't have to use the webfrontend or email
<dholbach> yeah, I'm sorry, but it's not in it
<\sh> dholbach, siretart and I wrote a small tool (lpbugs.py) in the past, which could be used to send gpg signed emails to lp for creating bugs...I wonder how difficult this is to put this code into a class
<dholbach> I guess it shouldn't, but I'm not sure how it'd fit into pylpbugs
<dholbach> as it uses the concept of backends, so that'd probably be a new backend
<dholbach> that might be very hairy to do
<\sh> dholbach, question is, pylpbugs is using the xmlrpc frontend of LP right...
<dholbach> \sh: no, xmlrpc is not there yet
<dholbach> \sh: we screen-scrape html
<\sh> dholbach, ahh....perl www::mechanize system ,-)
<dholbach> no :)
<dholbach> python libxml2 using relax ng
<\sh> .oO(something new to learn, cool :))
* Ng relaxed ;)
* dholbach hugs Ng
<Ng> hey :)
* \sh needs holidays
<\sh> and a cigarette
<\sh> hmmm..
<\sh> could it be, that openmash is not existent in debian anymore?
<geser> it was removed two days ago from unstable (Debian bug #423306)
<ubotu> Debian bug 423306 in ftp.debian.org "RM: openmash -- RoQA; orphaned, RC-buggy, no upstream" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/423306
<\sh> jepp
<\sh> I'm trying to fix openmash right now, but there are problems which we can't solve...
<\sh> especially grabber.h and device-input.h are missing completly
<\sh> I wonder if we should remove the package for gutsy as well
<\sh> in all configure scripts are bashisms which can be solved with shebang to bash
<geser> if it can't be fixed to build again, it should be removed imho
<\sh> some extra qualifiers, can be fixed too...but the two missing includes ... the xvideo-xv source can't be compiled..and apt-file tells me, that there is no grabber.h and device-input.h anywhere
<\sh> and reading dbts...most bugs are older then a year
<\sh> if someone can deal with this, I subscribed u-u-s... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openmash/+bug/137288
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137288 in openmash "[FTBFS]  openmash" [Undecided,New] 
<TheMuso> RAOF: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
* TheMuso cheers until he looses his voice.
<TheMuso> asac: I worked out why firefox-granparadiso FTBFS on PowerPC if you are interested.
<asac> TheMuso: please join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> TheMuso: i am not the only one working on these :)
<TheMuso> asac: Sure.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<zul> morning
<fernando> moin all
<dholbach> RAOF: ROCK ON
<dholbach> hey fernando
<fernando> hey dholbach, how are you?
<dholbach> good good - how are YOU?
<fernando> good too, thanks
<zul> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey zul
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<zul> good older by a year
<dholbach> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Chuck!
<zul> thanks
<norsetto> afternoon gents
<deadwill> mornin' all!
<deadwill> o/
<norsetto> deadwill: I said afternoon! :-)
<deadwill> hey norsetto ;)
<deadwill> @now sao paulo
<ubotu> Current time in America/Sao_Paulo: September 05 2007, 09:25:43 - Current meeting: Edubuntu
<\sh> congrats zul :) how old are you now? :)
<zul> 32 now offically past my prime
<\sh> so I'm not alone in the old years ;)
<ScottK> Whiny youngster.
* norsetto hates zul and \\sh with all his guts; disgusting youngsters .....
<\sh> norsetto, what? /me is 36, looking like 62 and feeling like 18 ,)
<StevenK> Many happy returns zul
<norsetto> \sh: :-D
<RAOF> Woot!
<RAOF> Thanks guys!
<ScottK> Congratulations RAOF
<ajmitch> RAOF: took you long enough :P
<RAOF> Heh, yes.
<zul> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> hello
<RAOF> And now, to celebrate, I'll go and spend some time with my partner :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> and now I'll go & sleep
<ajmitch> night all
<StevenK> RAOF: Congrats!
<StevenK> Night ajmitch
<RAOF> Night ajmitch
<StevenK> RAOF: Join u-u-s!
* RAOF joins.
<RAOF> Oh, I suppose I'll need to work out how to actually upload :)
<StevenK> Do you have something to upload?
<ScottK> RAOF: Remember how you dput revu ....  Just leave out the revu part...  (and don't mess up).
<ScottK> Or fix it when you do....
<RAOF> ScottK: Heh, indeed.
<RAOF> Xgl is probably ready to upload.
* StevenK is just about to throw eight uploads at the archive.
<ScottK> And if you get stuck trying to fix something, just point nixternal at it and tell him it would be "a good learning experience".
<StevenK> It seems Xgl trumps RAOF spending time with his partner.
* StevenK ducks
<RAOF> Nah, she's here now :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: You deserve it.
<StevenK> Does that make her RAS - Running Around Smouldering ?
* StevenK kicks his mass-update script into going.
* RAOF decides that xgl can wait for the morning with more checking.
<StevenK> You should be afraid of any script that first calls 'export VISUAL="/bin/ed"'
<RAOF> A hearty good night all!  :D
<StevenK> Night RAOF
<TheMuso> Night RAOF.
<soren> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/137456 if you please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137456 in lighttpd "[UVFe]  New upstream version of lighttpd fixes security issues" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> Sure.
<soren> Rock. Thanks.
<ScottK> soren: Done.  We (as in somebody other than me) ought to prepare -security updates with patches from the new version for Dapper/Edgy/Feisty.
<ScottK> Any MOTU hopefuls around that would like to get some experience with patching for security updates?
<soren> ScottK: Oh, I'm on it.
<soren> Don't worry.
<ScottK> Cool.
<xhaker> "Hi. Anyone here willing to help remove a bashism in a package?"
<xhaker> http://pastebin.com/m2e824844
<ScottK> It's been a while since I fired up my Feisty hard drive.  Only 74 package updates.
<sladen> xhaker:  for f in "$UDEVFILES" ; do cp -a "echo '$f' | `sed -e 's/libmtp$(SOVERSION)/libmtp/g'`" "$f" ; done
<ScottK> xhaker: This would be an example of why asking the same questions on multiple channels isn't the best idea.
<xhaker> ScottK, it wasn't a bad idea
<xhaker> i learnt 3 ways of doing almost the same thing
<xhaker> i rather call it a good thing
<ScottK> From your perspective sure, but how many people answered your question and invested their time in helping you solve a problem that you had already solved.
<xhaker> 2
<ScottK> If you don't mind wasting other people's time, I'd agree with you.
<pkern> May I subscribe ubuntu-motu on bugs like #137513? Or is ubuntu-bugs sufficient?
<ScottK> pkern: Don't subscribe ubuntu-motu on bugs.
<dholbach> pkern: ubuntu-bugs is subscribed automatically
<dholbach> pkern: but you can subscribe 'motu', if you like - its bugmails will go to universe-bugs
<dholbach> although I'm currently working on getting all universe bugmails to universe-bugs@ automatically
<pkern> dholbach: Ok.
<dholbach> can somebody create a new account for me on REVU?
<dholbach> it seems to have been deleted(?)
<dholbach> or somebody please archive empathy
<ScottK> I'll archive it.
<dholbach> thanks Scott
<ScottK> Done
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> pkern: I think what ScottK meant was not to subscribe 'ubuntu-dev' (ScottK: am I right?)
<deadwill> hey dholbach
<dholbach> we should document what those teams are for somewhere
<dholbach> hey deadwill
<dholbach> there's too much you simply have to learn by osmosis
<ScottK> dholbach: I wasn't aware that there was any team for universe package bugs that people should be subscribing bugs to.
<dholbach> ScottK: as a preventive measure we set the mail address for the motu team to universe-bugs@lists - unfortunately that's the only way to get bugs to show up on universe-bugs@
<dholbach> that's plainly wrong and I'm currently talk to somebody who'll hopefully fix it
<dholbach> so we don't have to subscribe motu anywhere
<ScottK> OK.  I guess most bugs against universe packages aren't subscribed anywhere in particular, so I don't see any point in subscribing some random fraction of them.
<ScottK> It either ought to be done automatically or don't bother.
<dholbach> right
<ScottK> Would someone please download the current source for commit-tool and try to debuild the source package in either Feisty or Gutsy.
<dholbach> ScottK: amd64 gutsy ok?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> It's the source package I can't build, so it shouldn't matter.
<dholbach> builds fine
<ScottK> Argh.
<dholbach> I ran     fakeroot apt-get source -b commit-tool     - is this what you wanted me to do?
<ScottK> That should do it.
<dholbach> yeah, that worked fine
<norsetto> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=206 is available for review
<ScottK-laptop> The error I get is:
<ScottK-laptop> debian/rules:6: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<ScottK-laptop> And I looked and the file isn't there.
<dholbach> do you have quilt installed?
<StevenK> ScottK-laptop: Missing Build dep on cdbs?
* ScottK-laptop looks
<StevenK> Ah, quilt
<StevenK> % dpkg -S /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<StevenK> quilt: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<ScottK-laptop> Build-Depends: cdbs (>= 0.4.27-1), quilt
<ScottK-laptop> Looks like quilt not installed is my problem.
<StevenK> Using pbuilder, aren't you?
<ScottK-laptop> This is for the source package.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK-laptop> I built it before on another install, so I must have installed quilt on that one.
<ScottK-laptop> Heya bddebian
<ScottK-laptop> leonel: Do you use lighttpd?
<ScottK-laptop> works fine once I install quilt.
<bddebian> Ahh, what to break today...
* ScottK-laptop goes to get more coffee.
<ScottK-laptop> display-config-gtk has lots of bugs.
<bddebian> Mmmm coffee
<ScottK> Thanks for the suggestions.
<leonel> ScottK:  no I don't use   but is there any thing I can test  ?
<ScottK> There is a new upstream update with security fixes in it and soren might want some help testing once packages are done for Dapper/Edgy/Feisty.
<ScottK> He may even want some assistance doing them.
<leonel> ScottK:  let me check  those bugs ..
<ScottK> soren: leonel has done a very good job cherry-picking clamav bugs out for feisty-security updates.
<Amaranth_> hmm, i wonder if i should apply for MOTU
<soren> ScottK: No need.
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  He's also good at testing if you need that.
<soren> leonel: I'm all over the lighttpd update. You don't need to do it.
<soren> ScottK: Yeah, that might be good.
<geser> Hi bddebian
<Amaranth> RAOF: dude you should totally sponsor me ;)
<bddebian> Heya geser
<Hobbsee> RAOF: well done!
<Amaranth> can packages in main count toward getting motu?
<Amaranth> because i think that's all i have... :P
<xhaker> haha.. touche Amaranth
<ScottK> Sure, but then you get quizzed about are you just doing MOTU as a stepping stone to core-dev or do you want to do work in Universe too.
<\sh> RAOF, congrats btw :)
<Amaranth> ScottK: both? :)
<ScottK> That's fine, just be ready with a good answer.
<Amaranth> "I want to work on compiz and gnome stuff so I need to be a MOTU so I can be core-dev"? :)
<StevenK> Don't say that.
<Amaranth> hehe
<\sh> Amaranth, so you want to destroy my desktop and give me a text console again? ok for me ,-)
<Amaranth> there are like 2 packages in universe i care about although i suppose if there was less hassle involved i might do some other low-hanging fruit stuff
<Amaranth> the other packages that i cared about in universe went to main
<leonel> soren: ok   if you want me to test  something   just let me know
<StevenK> Amaranth: So you don't really care about making universe better?
<bddebian> :'-(
<Amaranth> StevenK: Only if I can upload svn snapshots of bling stuff ;)
<StevenK> That makes universe more crackful, as opposed to better.
<Amaranth> RAOF can do it :P
<Amaranth> StevenK: nah, i'm very careful
<Amaranth> StevenK: guy just takes forever to do a release
<\sh> Amaranth, I thought you were already a MOTU...you are there since I started (or my brain is deprecated)
<Amaranth> \sh: I probably have been
<Amaranth> \sh: they said the same thing when i applied for membership :P
<bddebian> Do be do be dooo
<Amaranth> btw, if you ever see an app using python-reverend, run
<\sh> what is it?
<Amaranth> bayesian classifier module for python
<ScottK> It's a bayesian classifier currently sitting in NEW.
<Amaranth> i based the stuff in willowng on it
<Amaranth> it's out of new, it just popped up in synaptic
<ScottK> Ah
<Amaranth> but for 'storage' it pickles the current dictionary of tokens and writes it to a file
* \sh things, fixing gnome is stuff is even better even as a kde evangelist
<Amaranth> i ripped all that out and made it use sqlite in my copy
<ScottK> Sounds better.
<Amaranth> so it's very interesting but it doesn't scale at all
<Amaranth> and i didn't think it was even maintained
<ScottK> We have all kinds of unmaintained crack here in Universe.
<bddebian> Nooo
<ScottK> Speaking of crack maintainers ....
<StevenK> ScottK: "dealers"
<bddebian> :'-(
<StevenK> :-P
* bddebian gets no love
<Amaranth> http://divmod.org:81/svn/Divmod/trunk/Reverend/reverend/thomas.py
<Amaranth> bleh
<ScottK> It's possible that I meant crack as in "they were a unit a crack soldiers sent on a difficult mission."
<zul> or its more fun to torment people
<Amaranth> i did it in an evil way though since python-reverend wasn't in ubuntu at the time (and i wasn't motu ;)
<Amaranth> would be better to replace the BayesData class
<Amaranth> oh, that's what i did :)
<bddebian> Should I even keep on the FTBFS list?
<ScottK> bddebian: Yes.
<bddebian> Why?  Talk about broken shit :-)
<ScottK> It's less broken after you get done with it than before.
<bddebian> Both ;-P
<bddebian> Oh, I misread that, nm
<bddebian> I really should get some "pet" packages :)
<soren> lionel: Will do. Thanks!
<lionel> soren: s/lionel/leonel/ :)
<bmm> Hi everybody. Is there anybody who can tell me something about gnome-keyring-cli or gnome-keyring-sharp? (why was it removed, what is happening with it?)
<soren> lionel: Oh, right. :) Sorry.
<soren> leonel: Will do. Thanks!
<lionel> soren: no problem :)
* bddebian should also stop talking to himself
<geser> bmm: I can only point you to the Debian bug #392427
<ubotu> Debian bug 392427 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gnome-keyring-sharp -- RoM; obsolete" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/392427
<bmm> geser: yeah, saw that. But I was interested in getting banter running (a C# chat client with video/audio support)
<\sh> bddebian, thx for taking care of openmash bug
<bmm> geser: then I found out that the keyring-sharp was removed, but keyring-cli might still be alive some how. I'll just mail the developer of the package/comment on the bug and see what happens.
<bmm> geser: thanks!
<bddebian> \sh: No, THANK YOU :-)
<deadwill> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi deadwill
<zul> bddebian: can you do me a favour can you do a quick review of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=189 toute suite? thanks
<bddebian> zul: Sure, give me a few minute
<bddebian> +s
<norsetto> ScottK: I have uploaded the package in bug 137390 to mentors.debian.net, just in case its not in time before beta freeze; at least if this is accepted in Debian we can always sync it later.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137390 in rt2500 "rt2500 configuration utility replacement" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137390
* mok0 wants to know if anyone here has experience with the PPA
* Hobbsee has
<Hobbsee> #launchpad tends to be the channel about ppas, though
<mok0> Hobbsee: OK, shall we meet there?
<bddebian> zul: dkms?
<zul> yep
<bddebian> OK
* NCommander learns about merging
<Hobbsee> mok0: sure
<bddebian> Hmm, is it supposed to be a native package?
<zul> bddebian: i think so
<bddebian> OK
<mcquaid> i am enquiring about a strange dep.  I wanted to install xmame and a frontend kxmame.
<bddebian> Ugh, uclibc is another mess :-(
<mcquaid> but kxmame requires sdl-mame.  I thought kind of annoying as I don't want that mame but oh well
<mcquaid> so now i have sdl-mame and kxmame installed, and I went to install xmame and it flags kxmame for removal
<mcquaid> i can't see the reason for that, it seems like a nonsensical dependency.
<wrecked> hi, are motu-tools available some where other than the tauware server? its down.
<Hobbsee> in bzr
<mcquaid> ideally, the frontend shouldn't require any version of mame.  say one wanted to compile the latest mame but still wanted to use the packaged frontend
<wrecked> Hobbsee is there another URL for it?
<bddebian> I wish sdlmame had made it in :'-(
<bddebian> zul: Done but it needs some work :-(
<zul> bddebian: i saw thanks
<mcquaid> what do you mena sdlmame made it in?
<bddebian> It did not make it in for Gutsy :(
<mcquaid> you mean the latest or it's not in gutsy at all?
<bddebian> sdlmame is not in gutsy at all afaik
<bddebian> xmame still is
<mcquaid> hmm, is xmame-sdl and sdlmame not one in the same?
<bddebian> I don't think so.  I think sdlmame is a total re-write but I could be incorrect in that
<mcquaid> ah ok
<mcquaid> i don't want to use xmame-sdl as it doesn't have a screen stretch option so games with weird res do not take up the whole screen
<mcquaid> so i wanted to try xmame to see if xv or the opengl one did. but then it flags kxmame for removal, which doesn't make sense
<bddebian> Is kmame only compatible with the sdl version?  I don't know.
<mcquaid> no it's compatible with all vesions of xmame
<bddebian> Hmm, strange indeed
<mcquaid> ya so i came here, as it's in motu.
<mcquaid> btw, i never understood why xmame couldn't support xv,sdl, opengl, dga etc instead of separate pkgs for each
<mcquaid> well they seem to have consolidated xv/opengl
<proppy> hi, I've a question about syncing Debian unstable during freeze
<proppy> Since now gusty is in freeze, where do I request sync from debian unstable to gusty+1 ?
<proppy> do I have to wait for gusty publication ?
<bddebian> Yes and most packages will get synced automagically once Hardy opens anyway
<bddebian> mcquaid: That's probably an upstream question, I don't know, sorry
<proppy> bddebian: thanks
<proppy> bddebian: and feisty backport will appear only when gusty is out ?
<bddebian> Hmm, not sure on that.  I would assume that there is a feisty-backport already but I might be wrong
<proppy> woot, gusty synced automagically our debian/unstable package !
<proppy> 1 month ago it was still outdated
<bddebian> proppy: What package?
<proppy> python-poker-network (source: poker-network)
<proppy> I was worried cause I missed gusty freeze
<proppy> without requesting a sync
<proppy> but it seems the universe archive automagically synced it
<bddebian> Ah, it failed to build.  What version?
<proppy> god bless MOTU
<proppy> 1.1.1-1ubuntu1
<mcquaid> bddebian, what exactly is mean by an upstream question?
<proppy> bddebian: does it ?
<bddebian> proppy: Not sure, it shows up on the FTBFS list but the binaries are there.  I'll check it in a few minutes
<bddebian> mcquaid: I mean you would have to ask either the Debian maintainer or the xmame upstream developers
<mcquaid> ah
<mcquaid> ok thx
<mcquaid> bddebian, and ya you were right sdlmame is new, as xmame is dead.  I haven't followed mame in awhile
<bddebian> Me either but I thought sdlmame looked cool :)
<mcquaid> and i read kxmame supports the new sdlmame.  all the more reason it shouldn't have a hard requirement of xmame-sdl, it should just suggest
<proppy> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong
<ScottK> proppy: ^^
<proppy> ScottK: context https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poker-network/+bug/131670
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131670 in poker-network "Please merge poker-network-1.1.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<proppy> ScottK: I'm looking forward applying your fix upstream
<proppy> ScottK: once the patch applied what is the procedure, request a Merge ?
<ScottK> proppy: Are you wanting to do it via Debian or directly with Ubuntu?
<proppy> ScottK: I thought via Debian was the only way
<ScottK> Right now Debian ships their debian/control and a debian/control.feisty.
<proppy> yep, I was about to commit your patch in debian/control.gusty
<ScottK> Most of what I did was apply the changes in debian/control.feisty to debian/control in the Ubuntu revision (IIRC).
<proppy> oh ok
<ScottK> The ideal thing would be to have a debian/control that works in both Debian and Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Then we could just sync it.
<proppy> oh ok
<proppy> I see
<proppy> so your ubuntu.patch is
<proppy> diff control control.gusty
<proppy> ?
<ScottK> In the Ubuntu revision, it's just debian/control
<ScottK> You can approach this one of three ways:
<ScottK> 1.  Write a debian/control that will work without change in both Debian and Ubuntu (this is preferred).
<ScottK> 2.  Submit your changes to Debian as you have and then we merge the Ubuntu changes here.
<ScottK> 3.  Maje your Ubuntu package separate and maintain it separately.
<ScottK> MajeMake
<ScottK> Right now we are in upstream version freeze for Gutsy, so even if you released a new version it wouldn't get into Gutsy without a really good reason.
<proppy> yep I see
<proppy> The version we are looking to publish today
<ScottK> My suggestion would be look at what's working for Ubuntu and Debian and see if you can come up with a single debian/control that works for both.
<proppy> fix a crashing bug
<proppy> but this can wait gusty+1 i guess
<ScottK> For that, there's another option.
<ScottK> From the current Ubuntu package, make a new Ubuntu revision (IIRC 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 it would probably be).
<ScottK> File a bug in Launchpad and attach a debdiff.
<ScottK> With the patch for the fix.
<proppy> ok
<ScottK> Patch fixes like that can still be gotten in quite easily.
<proppy> nice
<proppy> And if we publish these changes
<proppy> in debian afterwars
<ScottK> For the longer term, if you could work option 1 above, then when Gutsy +1 opens, we can sync over the Ubuntu unique package and then it will be auto synced from Debian after that.
<proppy> it will be merged in the next release cycle
<ScottK> Right
<proppy> so
<proppy> for From the current Ubuntu package, make a new Ubuntu revision (IIRC 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 it would probably be)
<proppy> i should apt-get source the current package in gusty
<proppy> applying this patch http://pokersource.info/developers/bugs/sr1682/chroot/usr/src/fix.double.initDisplay.patch
<ScottK> Yes.
<proppy> debchange -i
<proppy> and regenerate the package
<ScottK> I don't recall.  Does the package have a patch system already?
<proppy> and forward the diff to a bug report
<ScottK> then debdiff and attach that to a bug.
<ScottK> Yes.
<proppy> no patch system yet
<ScottK> OK.  Ideally you would add that too.
<proppy> cdbs based btw
<proppy> in the ubuntu debdiff ?
<ScottK> It's easy enough to add the patch system and use cdbs-edit-patch to make the patch then.
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Once it's done, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug and one of the MOTUs will upload it.
<proppy> cdbs-edit-patch will generate a debdiff in debian/patch ircc
<proppy> iirc
<proppy> I'll look for wiki page for it
<proppy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources?action=show&redirect=MOTU%2FHowToPatch
<ScottK> It'll generate the patch file in debian/patches.
<ScottK> Yes.  THat's the one
<proppy> ok
<proppy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources?highlight=%28patch%29 duplicate ?
<proppy> cdbs embed its own patch system ?
<proppy> iirc
<proppy> so I don't have to change dependencies since the package already build-dep cdbs
<ScottK> You do have to add some stuff to debian/rules.
<proppy> so I will have to provide a single debdiff that include the patch system and the patch file in debian/patch directory
<proppy> If I understand correctly
<ScottK> Yes.  Just make the new package and the debdiff poker-network-1.1.1-1ubuntu1.dsc poker-network-1.1.1-1ubuntu2.dsc > patchname
<bddebian> Don't you have to include simple-patch-sys or dpatch.mk?
<ScottK> You have to include simple patch sys.
* AndyP_ returns from linuxconf.eu
<AndyP_> hm, tail
<proppy> where I can find  /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gusty
<proppy> ?
<bddebian> Heya AndyP
<ScottK> proppy: Are you running Ubuntu or Debian?
<AndyP> hey bddebian
<proppy> ScottK: feisty
<AndyP> so um, did someone break archive.ubuntu.com while i was gone?
<proppy> I'm looking doing the works you've highlighted in a chroot
<ScottK> If you install the debootstrap package from feisty-backports you should be able to get a gutsy chroot set up.
<ScottK> As you should.
<ScottK> That or build it in pbuilder which would need the same package.
<proppy> feisty-backport is up ?
<proppy> cool
<bddebian> AndyP: I've been trying my best ;-)
<proppy> just have to uncomment it in the source.list
<AndyP> bddebian: heh, no i mean it doesn't seem to be pingable
<ScottK> proppy: I don't recommend installing everything in that repository.
<ScottK> The HAL upgrade in particular was problematic for me.
<proppy> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36452/
<proppy> proppy@nekun:/var/chroot$ sudo debootstrap gusty gusty E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gusty
<proppy> Am i doing something wrong ?
<AndyP> gusty -> gutsy somwhere? :)
<proppy> :)
<proppy> ahah
<proppy> thanks
<AndyP> dinner time
<Lutin> dholbach: around ?
<norsetto> Lutin: he is everywhere ......
<Lutin> norsetto: lol
<proppy> root@nekun:/usr/src/poker-network-1.1.1/debian# cdbs-edit-patch 00-fix-double-initdisplay.patch
<proppy> /usr/bin/cdbs-edit-patch: 30: dh_testdir: not found
<proppy> any idea ?
<Lutin> apt-get install debhelper ?
<proppy> thanks
<proppy> builddeb helps too :)
<\sh> re
<bddebian> Why the hell did the uclibc maintainer copy the linux header files into the builddir?
<krisx> is it really feasable for a  nondeveloper  with no programming experience to become a motu
<bddebian> Sure, that'd be me :-)
<pkern> Tedious ;-p
<krisx> ive just know a few terminal commands and am very much a linux noob on been using it for year
<\sh> grmpf...why are people sometimes really stupid?
<\sh> how can you compare apt with rpm...
<krisx> but i sure like linux
<pkern> \sh: yum'my...
<\sh> pkern, sure, we are smart enough ;)
<ScottK> \sh favorably.
<\sh> I mean you can compare dpkg with rpm, or apt with yum/smart/zypper whatever...but not apt with rpm or dpkg with yum..
<pkern> \sh: Perhaps it's about getting the job done. Looking for RPMs on the net in the pre-yum times and installing them vs. a simple apt-get.
<\sh> pkern, well, it's a new comparison ;)
<zul> krisx: sure you can start off by triaging bugs or writing documentation
<\sh> pkern, http://ubuntu.blog.de/2007/09/05/rpm_vs_apt~2928214 (german)
<\sh> what is the correct way to file a sync request, when a new version fixes ftbfs bugs in ubuntu now?
<geser> \sh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess (don't forget the UVFe if necessary)
<\sh> geser, yepp..
<geser> if the changelog on packages.d.o knows already about the new version, you can also use "requestsync -s pkgname gutsy" (with requestsync from devscripts in gutsy)
<\sh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=434116
<ubotu> Debian bug 434116 in avscan "avscan - FTBFS: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type" [Serious,Fixed] 
<\sh> geser: was for you
<\sh> geser, and today we are at revision -2 for avscan, because of nostrip handling :)
<\sh> hmm..are we still using winehq as upstream for wine, or did we switch to debian?
<\sh> this is really evil
<ScottK> \sh: There's an update pending on REVU, but no UVFe filed.
<ScottK> It's the same package I asked you to look at.
<\sh> argl...
<\sh> ScottK, give me a sec, hopefully scott r. wasn't so nasty and put an -m32 build of all libs of wine-deps
<\sh> like debian did
<\sh> ScottK, phew...
<\sh> I knew that mr. ritchie is not nasty ;)
<ScottK> Maybe you would do the UVFe for him since he doesn't seem inclined....
<\sh> he  did the right thing with 32bit windows on amd64
<\sh> the only thing I don't like is the package structure
<\sh> ScottK, you are DD right? I would like to discuss this package with you (or with anyone who has knowledge about debian/ubuntu)
<ScottK> \sh: No.  I'm not a DD.  I'm not even a NM.
* ScottK looks over at ajmitch.
<\sh> ScottK, but you know a lot :) so you are the right person...
<ScottK> \sh: I'm good at not opening my mouth unless I know something.  That's not the same thing as knowing a lot.
<proppy> ScottK: bug report posted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poker-network/+bug/137573
<\sh> as far as I know our amd64 release is handling the libs like this: /usr/lib <- native 64bit libs, /usr/lib32 <- 32bit (-m32) compiled libs on amd64
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Undecided,New] 
<proppy> ScottK: has you suggested
<ScottK> proppy: Did you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to ghe bug?
<proppy> yep
<proppy> Ubuntu Sponsors for universe team has been subscribed to this bug.
<ScottK> \sh: Honestly I do not know a thing about that.  I'm sorry.
<ScottK> proppy: Great.  It'll get looked at for upload then.
<ScottK> That should be all you have to do unless someone wants you to revise the debdiff.  Thanks for contributing.
<proppy> ScottK: thanks a lot
<ScottK> No problem.
<\sh> hmm....has anyone a amd64 machine handy with a pbuilder or something else I could use to test something?
<proppy> ScottK: Is there a way to suscribre pokersource-users@gna.org to all the bug related to poker-network poker-eval packages ?
<proppy> via launchpad
<ScottK> Yes.
<proppy> cause I noticed that there is a lot of issue
<proppy> that were reported on launchpad
<proppy> and we (the upstream) were not aware of these
<ScottK> There is a place called bugmail settings.  Click there and you can set yourself as bug contact for the packages.
<proppy> oh ok
<proppy> i can't suscribe a mailing list
<proppy> but suscribing me is ok
<proppy> I will forward the bug to the list
<ScottK> It'll be whatever e-mail address you gave Launchpad when you set up your account.
<proppy> yep but the mailing list is moderated
<ScottK> Right.  That end of the problem I can't help you with.
<proppy> :)
<\sh> ScottK, do you know scott ritchies nickname on freenode?
<ScottK> No.  Sorry.
<proppy> ScottK: yep I can't neither i don't have the necessary accesses
<proppy> :)
<proppy> ScottK: thanks a lot for the information you provided to me, I guess I understand ubuntu process better now
<ScottK> You're welcome.  Thanks for showing up to contribute.
<\sh> mr_pouit, ping
<mr_pouit> \sh: pong
<\sh> mr_pouit, reading bug 137566, please reject it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137566 in wine "[sync request]  Please sync wine from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137566
<\sh> mr_pouit, it's painful..what debian did..
<mr_pouit> Moreover, scott Ritchie is working on it, isn't he?
<mr_pouit> \sh: ok, I'll reject it
<astrogirl2> oye packaging 101 is mind numbumbly tedious
<ScottK> mr_pouit: There is a proposed package from him on REVU.
<mr_pouit> ok
<ScottK> It needs a UVFe before it gets looked at though and he doesn't seem inclined to do the paperwork.
<ScottK> astrogirl2: Nothing wrong with diving in and trying to fix stuff if that's more your style.
<\sh> ScottK, I wouldn't approve this package anyways.
<\sh> ScottK, it's better then debians but I'm not sure if it's the right way.
<ScottK> \sh: OK.  Please let me know what your comments are and I'll post them on REVU.
<\sh> ScottK, I'm writing an email to ubuntu-motu and scott personally...so everybody can discuss about and how we can fix it together
<\sh> ScottK, if it's ok with you :)
<Whoopie> Hi, anybody working on uswsusp package. The merge from debian removed usplash support.
<ScottK> \sh: That'll work fine.
<\sh> ScottK, cool...give me a few mins :)
<\sh> ScottK, send
<\sh> mr_pouit, do you think you can push wine 0.9.44 to gutsy, removing all 32bit on 64bit archs bits and pieces away?
<vil> imbrandon, ping
<imbrandon> pong
<vil> imbrandon, hi
<vil> imbrandon, I wanted to connecto to aurora.ubuntuwire.com
<vil> after some time
<imbrandon> *.ubuntuwire.com is down for the next while
<vil> ok, thanks
<\sh> imbrandon, what happend
<imbrandon> \sh: i took down the servers that were running it for a bit
<\sh> imbrandon, those are your community build servers, where someone can connect via ssh to them, right?
<imbrandon> yes
* \sh needs a new amd64 machine at home...using vpn and sshing into the company is not nice ;)
* \sh stops for now...
<paran> \sh: I think the most important thing is to get a 32bit wine into amd64. people wan't to run windows apps, and 99% of those is 32bit
<\sh> paran, right...but there is a good way and there is bad way..debians package is a bad way, scotts way is more mature and follows ubuntu rules for package distribution.
<\sh> paran, and thinking about system design is always important.
<paran> yeah, off course. I really thing Scotts packages are best
<\sh> paran, the other way around: people with amd64 could install 32bit ubuntu, because more software is running on 32bit linux ,)
<calc> \sh: it is?
<calc> the only thing i have noticed missing from 64bit linux is flash and that is a feature... ;)
* calc will be switching his laptop to amd64 once it can resume video under 64bit mode
<paran> \sh: its just that I as a user would much prefer a 32bit wine with libraries in /usr/lib, than no wine, or a 64 bit wine that wont run anything
<\sh> calc, gege
<\sh> paran, regarding the user, this would be fine, regarding admins who are dealing with security, rollout and system design, it's not. Installation of those libs to /usr/lib32 is easy. it's just a cli swich to configure away...but you will run into problems for future releases, when win64 support is available...and something thinking about the future is more worth then having the lastest and amazing crack ;)
<astrogirl2> lol
<\sh> oh god, my english../me needs a new job in another country != germany
<\sh> anyways...having a shower and cooking something for my wife...
<\sh> cu tomorrow
<paran> \sh_away: yes, but you cant worry about details for ever either. there have been working solutions for building 32bit wine on launchpad for a very long time now
<alvinc> \sh_away, you are online?
<DktrKranz> alvinc, just gone away
<astrogirl2> 32 bit wine would sure be nice
<alvinc> d'oh.  :(
<astrogirl2> and 64 when its more mainstream in the future
<paran> \sh_away: if I look at bug 43324 I only see you dismissing a 32bit wine on 64bit. you don't seem to understand that the 32bit version is what most people need :/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43324 in wine "There is no 64 bit package available." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43324
<astrogirl2> ok folks my hungover brain is killing me especially after going thru packaging 101 after being a windows button pusher most of my life
<astrogirl2> you guys need  a linux mac pc commercial thta would be funny
<astrogirl2> ok cya
<MehdiHassanpour> hi motu
<MehdiHassanpour> I would like to backport a package from Debian unstable to feisty
<MehdiHassanpour> the package has "libgucharmap-dev" dep
<MehdiHassanpour> but I found "libgucharmap6-dev" in feisty repos
<MehdiHassanpour> what can I do now ?
<LaserJock> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong
<ScottK> LaserJock: ^^
<bddebian> LaserJock: Heya
<ScottK> MehdiHassanpour: Look at packages.ubuntu.com and see if the package exists in Gutsy.
<ScottK> We only backport from Ubuntu repositories.
<MehdiHassanpour> ScottK, Yep! I see the package in Gusty repositories
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> !backports | MehdiHassanpour
<ubotu> MehdiHassanpour: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<MehdiHassanpour> ScottK, should I backport libgucharmap-dev first?
<ScottK> MehdiHassanpour: I really don't know.  Look at source package names and what packages are provided.  Odds are they are in the same source package and we backport by source packaage.
<LaserJock> ScottK: do you have any good resources for somebody wanting to turn a python app into something packagable?
<LaserJock> ScottK: like on using distutils and then turning that into a source package
<LaserJock> hmm, where'd he go? :(
<LaserJock> bddebian: hello
<ScottK> LaserJock: on the phone
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hello sir
<ajmitch> good to see you back ;)
<imbrandon> doh LaserJock there has been something i've been meanign to ask you for 2 days , and now your here i forget ;)
<LaserJock> bah, I'm not here
<bddebian> Hrmph, I never got that kind of welcome back.. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: you don't publically leave
<LaserJock> bddebian: that's because I'm not supposed to be here ;-)
<bddebian> :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock promised to not be on irc for 2 weeks
<bddebian> I was gone for months.. :'-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: you need to be a blogging celebrity like LaserJock
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> i was gone for months too and noone noticed heh
<ScottK> LaserJock: If they have a good setup.py, it's dead easy with CDBS.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: we noticed
<ScottK> My pypolicyd-spf is a decent example.
<imbrandon> err whats the command like mke2fs for ext3 ?
<LaserJock> ScottK: got any good references on writing the setup.py?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: mkfs.ext3?
<ScottK> I've just used the distutils docs on python.org and cribbed from other examples.
<ajmitch> though you may want the -j option
* ajmitch must get to work, back later
<bddebian> Later ajmitch
<ScottK> LaserJock: The distutils documentation is not terrific.
<imbrandon> ajmitch: thanks, i can never rember it
<ScottK> But between examples and the docs, it's not so hard.
<LaserJock> cacaupt: got ScottK's suggestion?
<cacaupt> yes, and if found a good example gdebi
<cacaupt> gedebi has almost the same structure of my project
<LaserJock> cacaupt: excellent
<LaserJock> siretart: ping ping ring ring
<siretart> LaserJock: uh?
<LaserJock> siretart: I was talking with LP folks about how it looks like there's going to be a lot of support needs for PPA
<LaserJock> I thought maybe a joint MOTU/LP "PPA and packaging 101" school session might be cool
<siretart> sounds like a good idea
<LaserJock> you have any time to help out with something like that?
<siretart> we've done something like that under the 'MOTU School' banner in the past
* ScottK would encourage people to actually read the PPA terms of service carefully.
<siretart> depends. when do you want to schedule it?
<LaserJock> yeah, similar thing, but more PPA specific
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<LaserJock> siretart: when could you make it?
<LaserJock> I think it'd be at least next week sometime
<LaserJock> I want to wait until cprov gets back from vacation
<siretart> at least or earliest next week?
<LaserJock> earliest
<LaserJock> i.e. not this week
<siretart> I don't want to promise something which I cannot hold. I've just returned home after a (too) busy buisness trip :/
<Lamego> ** (/usr/lib/mono/2.0/gmcs.exe:27003): CRITICAL **: _wapi_shm_file_open: shared file [/root/.wapi
<Lamego> any idea how to work around this building a mono app ?
<LaserJock> siretart: k, I was just wondering since you're about the most experienced PPA'er these days ;-)
<LaserJock> siretart: I wasn't meaning for you to do it by yourself either
<LaserJock> I'll email launchpad-users and see what people think
<imbrandon> LaserJock: superm1 is pretty versed in ppa's too
<ScottK> Lamego: RAOF is the local mono addictec MOTU.
<ScottK> additec/addicted
<siretart> LaserJock: I think I should be able to help with preparation and stuff
<Lamego> I hate mono :P
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yeah, he'd be good too
<siretart> LaserJock: I'm just not sure if I can find 3h in a block for a live irc session
<LaserJock> siretart: k, np
<ajmitch> Lamego: yes, it's a standard thing mentioned in the debian mono policy
<ajmitch> export MONO_SHARED_DIR=$(CURDIR)
<ajmitch> in debian/rules
<ajmitch> and in the clean rule:
<Lamego> tks
<ajmitch>         rm -rf $(MONO_SHARED_DIR)/.wapi
<Lamego> building :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: surely you've got enough wisdom to dispense as well?
<Lamego> a pure mono app, is arch independent, right ?
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> ajmitch: pfft, wisdom about what? "How do I take a vacation?"
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ajmitch> like gfax is
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hah
<ajmitch> hm, I see soren is being brave
<LaserJock> where?
<ajmitch> MC list
<ajmitch> going for core dev, if you wish to support his application
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<ajmitch> good (early) morning, TheMuso
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Morning, I normally would be walking about now, but the rain is just a bit too heavy
<bddebian> I should go for core deve again... Hahahahahahaha
* ajmitch should retire from core dev :P
<LaserJock> bddebian: I think you could make it, you just need to have a reason for it
<LaserJock> heck, if they let me in ....
<bddebian> LaserJock: D00d, they pretty much laughed at me last time
<LaserJock> no they didn't
<ajmitch> they let *me* in, so anyone can do it
<bddebian> Yes they did
<LaserJock> they just didn't see the necessity
<LaserJock> like for me, I said I needed it to work on Edubuntu
<LaserJock> if you go and say, I need core-dev so I can work on ... Universe apps
<LaserJock> that's not going to work
* ajmitch doesn't really have a reason to be core-dev
<bddebian> What if I said: "I need it to be cool" would that work? :-)
<LaserJock> maybe ;-)
<ajmitch> no, they'd laugh & say that you were already beyond cool
<LaserJock> ajmitch: yeah, well you're already in
<ajmitch> right?
<LaserJock> exactly
<LaserJock> MOTU dieties are already cool
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yeah, the TB would need to find a reason to kick me out
<LaserJock> uber cool
<ajmitch> since we can renew our membership ourselves
<LaserJock> it's like getting your PhD
<LaserJock> once you're in, you're in
<ajmitch> in the money?
<LaserJock> pfft, hardly
<ajmitch> or just in debt? ;)
<LaserJock> most likely the latter
<LaserJock> I'll make less starting out with my PhD than I could have with my Bachelors
<ajmitch> "I'm rolling in it! look at how many zeroes there are on that bank statement! just ignore the red colour"
<LaserJock> lol
<bddebian> hehe
<LaserJock> hmm, I should write an email for soren
<ajmitch> you should
<LaserJock> "he plays a mean game of Mao"
<ajmitch> and I suppose I should as well
<bddebian> Bah I'm heading home.  Later folks
<LaserJock> they should make playing Mao with Colin, iwj, Keybuk and Daniel Silverstone a requirement for core-dev ;-)
<lifeless> hiya
<LaserJock> ah, and lifeless too
<tonyyarusso> Mao is a very bizarre game....
<lifeless> anyone feeling like doing the UVF dance for bzr/bzrtools/bzr-gtk
<lifeless> 0.90 really should go into gutsy
<ajmitch> morning lifeless
<lifeless> hi ajmitch LaserJock
<ajmitch> you'll want to get the approval of ScottK & StevenK
<lifeless> ScottK: StevenK: please approve
<ScottK> lifeless: What bug #?
<lifeless> I haven't filed a bug. I'm kinda insanely busy tracking down perf problems. Which is why I hoping someone would do the dance for us all :)
<ScottK> Ah.  I'm kind of busy with paid work right now.  I'll be glad to ack it, but don't have time to put it together.
<lifeless> ScottK: ok, thanks for approving.
<lifeless> ajmitch: see, theres approval. :)
<ScottK> Once it's filed.
<ajmitch> of a vague enough sort :)
<lifeless> ScottK: Yes, I got that precondition clearly.
<ajmitch> ScottK: what do you need filed for it?
<ScottK> ajmitch: Standard UVFe stuff.
<alvinc> siretart, are you here?
<ScottK> ajmitch: I'll ack it based on a bug number and lifeless says so, but for the 2nd ack, you might want the other stuff in there.
<ajmitch> ScottK: so I take it that you'll review the whole diff then?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> A package diff isn't one of the UVFe items.
<LaserJock> just a diffstat, no?
<ScottK> diffstat, changelog diff, build log, install log, IIRC.
<lifeless> its a new upstream version
<superm1> LaserJock, you had some questions for me?
<LaserJock> superm1: I'm thinking of having a joint MOTU/LP "PPA and packaging 101" school session
<LaserJock> so I was seeing who might be interested in helping out
<superm1> LaserJock, that would probably be a very good idea
<superm1> LaserJock, sure, just need to pick a time when i'm free, and i'll be glad to help out
<LaserJock> and since you've been doing lots of PPA work imbrandon mentioned you might be a good person to help out
<superm1> yea, they have been quite useful to us while we're waiting for things to clear the archive admins
<ScottK> LaserJock: I wasn't kidding earlier about reading the PPA terms of service.  I'm not sure encouraging people to use it is a great idea.
<LaserJock> ScottK: well, we can tell people to read it carefully
<LaserJock> but the are going to use it regardless
<siretart> alvinc: sort of, but nearly asleep
<LaserJock> so I'd at least like to head of some technical problems
<deadwill> bye all
<deadwill> o/
<ScottK> I would encourage that because as written, a PPA user is liable for Canonical's legal bills if they get sued even if the user did nothing wrong.
<alvinc> gotcha
<alvinc> siretart, I was wanting to work on FAI a bit
<alvinc> you and \sh_away are evidently the guys I need to talk to.  :)
<siretart> ah, cool!
<siretart> that's probably right
<alvinc> FAI on Feisty is...  dicey at best.  I notice some incompatibilities in scripts, also some strange portmapper behaviour
<siretart> you haven't filed bug #137511 by chance, have you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137511 in fai "make-fai-nfsroot failes to create initramfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137511
<alvinc> I am really interested in having automated provisioning for Ubuntu.  I'd like to migrate away from Fedora-based distros
<alvinc> lemme look at that one.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: have you sent any e-mails asking about that?
<ScottK> I filed a bug about it.
<siretart> I have the impression that there isn't really much work left to do on making fai work in ubuntu
<siretart> but I don't really have a testsetup yet where I can test stuff
<LaserJock> bug # 137447
<alvinc> I didn't file it.  But I'm happy to work on it.  :)
<siretart> which makes it quite difficult for me to test stuff
<alvinc> My next step was to look at the 3.1.8 stuff from Etch and work backward from there
<alvinc> Really?  We should get in touch in e-mail, then.  I have a Xen setup at home which I use, that I can pretty easily give you access too
<siretart> I have the machine for fai in my office, but I had some other problems here
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Bug #137447
<alvinc> Obviously your access is the speed of my broadband, but the installs themselves happen on my local network
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137447 in soyuz "PPA Terms of Service one sided" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137447
<siretart> yes, email would be best
<siretart> are you working on gutsy or on feisty?
<alvinc> feisty still, sir
<alvinc> I'm trying to get a FAI setup at work, you see
<siretart> TBH, I'd rather work on fai 3.2. even for feisty
<LaserJock> ScottK: that's a pretty typical looking TOS
<ScottK> I'm fairly certain that if I accepted those conditions and my insurance company found out, my liability insurance would get cancelled.
<alvinc> Sounds good to me.  I can go hunt for the source for 3.2
<siretart> perhaps we could create a fai team and use a team ppa for test packages
<siretart> what do you think?
<alvinc> Yeah, I think that would be good
<siretart> I'd need a test archive anyway
<ScottK> LaserJock: Not really as it doesn't require you to violate the terms of service to be liable.
<siretart> ok. then let's continue this discussion via email, and I'll arrange team and ppa tomorrow, okay?
<ScottK> You can do everything exactly right and still be liable.
* siretart badly needs some sleep now :(
<alvinc> sounds great.  you should rest.  :)
<LaserJock> ScottK: most TOSs I've seen do the same thing
<siretart> thanks. good night!
<alvinc> goodnight sir
* ScottK looks for examples to check.
<ajmitch> Mem:   4052164k total,  3919548k used,   132616k free,    63664k buffers
<ajmitch> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   280796k cached
<ajmitch> sigh
<ajmitch> need more ram
<LaserJock> pfft
<siretart>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<siretart> Mem:      16320332   14074764    2245568          0     982056    8414804
<ajmitch> siretart: yes, this is just my poor desktop box at home though :)
<LaserJock> heh, my CMPC has 256MB
<siretart> oh. I see :)
<ajmitch> you could log into merkel & check that :)
<siretart> that one was a sunray terminal server (running lenny)
<ajmitch>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ajmitch> Mem:      50037520   49225776     811744          0    9440512   29298272
<ajmitch> nice little debian box
<lifeless> ScottK: actually, the bzr stuff is all just syncs; does that make it easier ?
<siretart> good night!
<ScottK> lifeless: If it's a new upstream version, no.
<lifeless> ScottK: ok.
<ajmitch> night siretart
<PriceChild> I'm thinking quite far ahead... to hardy, when i'll be updating gizmod from 3.3 to 3.4... upstream have now changed it to use cmake... and I used to use cdbs for the packaging. I know that the kde4 packages use cdbs and currently have cmake.mk in the actual packaging so things play nice for them, however cmake.mk is GPL, which won't go with my apache'd gizmod and packaging... so I'm wondering whether there's any
<PriceChild>  reason that file "couldn't" be in hardy... its been around some time and isn't in gutsy so scared of more work :P
<ScottK> PriceChild: GPL which version?
<PriceChild> *hits self*.... v3 is compatible again isn't it?! iirc its v2 or later at your discression *goes to look, excited*
<PriceChild> up "version 2, or (at your option) any later version."
<ScottK> That's how I understand it.
<PriceChild> Thanks for that ScottK :)
<PriceChild> Yeah I just checked http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/license-list.html to make sure I wasn't dreaming.
<Lamego> cmake.mk contains 76 lines of code, you can rewrite it :P
<Lamego> without comments, 50
<ScottK> Lamego: No need GPL v3 and ASF license are compatible.
<Lamego> cmake.mk is not GPL3
<Lamego> at least the version I have checked
<ajmitch> correct, it's GPL 2 or later version
<Lamego> well, it doesn't mention the version
<ajmitch> which means it can be GPL 3
<PriceChild> I'm happy now :)
<PriceChild> except for the fact that I need to go through the program and check all the licensing again.... :P
<ajmitch> Lamego: the cmake.mk that I've seen has the full gpl header stating version
<PriceChild> I just apt-get source'd "kde4games-3.92.0" for example to use
<PriceChild> its in debian/
<Lamego> # Copyright (C) 2006 Peter Rockai <me@mornfall.net>
<Lamego> # Copyright (C) 2006 Fathi Boudra <fboudra@free.fr>
<Lamego> # modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as
<Lamego> :P
<ajmitch> Lamego: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=5;filename=cmake.mk;att=1;bug=377524
<RainCT> good night
<Lamego> ok
<Lamego> I have missed the "later at your option"
<Lamego> I hate licensing :P
<imbrandon> gah i hate setting up nfs and samba, i can never rember it all
<imbrandon> dont i have to run something like exportfs -a after editing /etc/exports ?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart does it for me.
<imbrandon> ahh stupid me had his mount syntax wrong
<imbrandon> thanks TheMuso
<TheMuso> imbrandon: np.
<LaserJock> wahoo, I just made the hugest gmail filter ever
<PriceChild> grrr licensing is confusing :)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-06
<LaserJock> imbrandon: you send that keyboard?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: for?
<LaserJock> a sun machine
<tonyyarusso> ?
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Sorry - I'm behind in the scrollback.  gmail filter for?
<LaserJock> everything
<imbrandon> LaserJock: yea about 2 days ago
<LaserJock> imbrandon: k
<LaserJock> thanks
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if this is the most efficient way or not, but I've got this as one filter:
<LaserJock> ((replyto:*@bugs.launchpad.net OR archive@ubuntu.com) OR (to:(@lists.ubuntu.com OR @lists.canonical.com) -(edubuntu)) -("Launchpad Bugs") -("Edubuntu Bugs"))
<tonyyarusso> nice
<LaserJock> that's my "everything *buntu except Edubuntu stuff and Launchpad bug" filter
<tonyyarusso> You do all of your ubuntu stuff in one filter?
* tonyyarusso sorts them into one folder per list
<LaserJock> I cutting down on how many labels/folders I'm using
<LaserJock> 1 per project
<LaserJock> so I have 10 labels
<LaserJock> alrighty folks, time for me to go back "underground". cya
<crimsun> apologies for the absence; I'm digging through ~15k emails in reverse-chrono.  Congrats to everyone who made -motu and -core-dev!
<ajmitch> hi crimsun, good to see you alive still :)
<ajmitch> I know how the mail pile feels
<AstralJava> Just survived from about a 10k hurdle... :)
<AstralJava> Pretty much ready to crash now.
<crimsun> nice to see the audio bugs keep rolling in
<TheMuso> crimsun: Yeah, mostly related to that damn hda-intel module.
<leonel> looking  at   http://www.ubuntu.com/usn   I see advisories for  security vilnerabilities     how the  non security bugfixes  handled ?
<TheMuso> leonel: Stable release updates process.
<TheMuso> !SRU
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<leonel> TheMuso:  thank  you  ..  reading ...
<Amaranth> dang, i thought getting 20 mails an hour was bad
<RAOF> Amaranth: Thinking of which, someone wants to get kvm sync'd from debian to the tune of US$250.
<Amaranth> what?
<Amaranth> don't we have the latest kvm? i thought it was required for the 2.6.22 kernel
<RAOF> Amaranth: Not at all.  We've got 28, which is enough.
<RAOF> But 36, or whatever debian has, has (1) guest SMP support, and probably fixes some minor bugs.
<Amaranth> their website is useless
<Amaranth> doesn't tell me anything
<Amaranth> if it fixes gfxboot i'll be pushing for it anyway :P
<RAOF> Amaranth: File some bugs, and I'll see if I can make a UVFe case.
<Amaranth> RAOF: but i have no idea what it fixes
<Amaranth> so i don't know if i care
<Amaranth> their website still says "Installation requires -no-kvm on Intel"
<RAOF> AHA!  That's why my xgl upgrade testing seems non-deterministic!
<RAOF> It's a good idea to test upgrades from the version in the archives, rather than the locally built one I have lying around :)
<ajmitch> keescook: you're brave (pam)
<ajmitch> afaik it's only been in unstable for a short time
<ajmitch> ok, 10 days
<pwnguin> thats long enough to make testing ;)
<ajmitch> not when there's been 2 subsequent uploads
<pwnguin> well doh
<ajmitch> nealmcb: they probably won't mind too much in the server channel, at least it's about ubuntu still :)
<nealmcb> oops - I meant to delete the maintainer's name from the gdebi package so he doesn't get spammed.....
<ajmitch> mvo?
<nealmcb> so is there a way to delete ppa packages that don't build?
<nealmcb> ajmitch: Michael Vogt?
<pwnguin> nealmcb: ive read not yet
<Hobbsee> nealmcb: why are you *uploading* packages which odnt build?
<ajmitch> nealmcb: yes, I think that he's probably listed as maintainer
<ajmitch> and I think deleting is still a few weeks away :)
* tonyyarusso continues to be amused that delete wasn't included to begin with
<pwnguin> Hobbsee: id say half the ppa value is building the package for you. -mobile comes to mind
<nealmcb> Hobbsee: I got encouraged by sabdlf's mail asking folks to test ppa, so I just jumped in, knowing very little about packaging, but more than some others that are gonna jump in soon if it takes off :-)
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: oh, true.  i was thinking failed to build on *every* arch.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: you know, dos'ing the builds with stuff that fails, and all...
<pwnguin> Hobbsee: well, it's against the policy to do that, and they're supposed to have some detection, though i'd wager some amount of fair scheduling should be present
<Hobbsee> as long as they bump the motu's priority... :_)
* RAOF regularly uploads stuff that FTBFS, due to crappy scheduling.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tonyyarusso> eh?  PPA won't build for lpia, only the two main ones.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: and I suppose you'll request a special priority for yourself? :)
<RAOF> I should really file a bug on that.  If you upload a package, and then packages that are dependennt on that package, the dependent packages get queued first, then go into DEPWAIT... forever.
<pwnguin> lol
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: nah.  just motu.  which i happen to be in
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: besides, i have other places to build, if i wish
<RAOF> Oh, that and the crazy timer skew, which is killing all my amd64 builds.
<ajmitch> I wouldn't mind other places to build stuff
<pwnguin> i wouldnt be surprised to see people use ppas to build custom kernels
<bddebian> I am wondering.  Should I really be "fixing" these FTBFSs if we already have the binaries?  Maybe I'm causing more greif than solving?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: if we already have the binaries?
<RAOF> bddebian: What if we later want to fix bugs in them?  It's nice to start with something that builds :)
<nealmcb> ajmitch: I wonder what it would take to put up an ec2 image that could do builds....
<ajmitch> nealmcb: ec2?
<ajmitch> bddebian: security or stable release updates will be much easier
<nealmcb> amazon's ec2 - rent a xen server by the hour - $0.10/hr
<ajmitch> interesting
<nealmcb> "elastic compute cloud"
<ajmitch> that reminds me, i need to ask about some hosting
<ajmitch> the old days of buying CPU time
<bddebian> OK, OK
<nealmcb> It is expensive if you want to run it around the clock, but cheap for extra bursts of capacity
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Yes in many cases we already have binaries in the archive but the source packages FTBFss
<nealmcb> I figure ec2 is good for server testing too - don't have to worry about finding or trashing a spare server
<Hobbsee> bddebian: different versions, presumably
<pwnguin> nealmcb: that's what vmware / xen is for ;)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Nope :_(
<bddebian> When they sync from Debian do they just grab the existing binaries or do they build the source?
<nealmcb> pwnguin: yeah, for folks that have the unused memory and cpu
<bddebian> Or maybe these are so old we have just had the binaries forever? :-)
<RAOF> bddebian: I know.  Xgl was an example.  We only sync source packages from debian.
<RAOF> bddebian: Probably some libraries changed, that's what happened to xgl.
<bddebian> uclibc hasn't seen an update since 2005 :-)
<bddebian> RAOF: Aye.  Lots of gtk related stuff
<bddebian> I wish I could fix uclibc it's breaking lots of stuff but it needs lots of help
<nealmcb> so when headers and such change, do ppa packages get rebuilt automatically?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> there are no automagic rebuilds
<ajmitch> I doubt that will be implemented any time soon
<StevenK> It hasn't even been implemented for the main archive.
<ajmitch> the likelihood of that is still small, i think
<pwnguin> you'd have to identify some sort of "rebuild depenency"
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: heh love your post on lp-users. :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: :D
<nealmcb> is there a set of packages that can do remote builds, e.g. as a web service or via bzr/ssh/scp?
* ajmitch looks at the entertainment
<ajmitch> nealmcb: yes, but they're not easy to setup
<ajmitch> I think falcon might trigger pbuilder now, so you could look for that
<RAOF> nealmcb: You can actually use dput to do that, if you want.  It can trigger a remote program, I think.
<ajmitch> mini-dinstall can do a post-upload hook
<ajmitch> http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/08/03/package-build-coordination/
<nealmcb> falcon looks right-on - http://www.kaarsemaker.net/software/falcon/
<RAOF> nealmcb: Oh, yes.  Once beta 3 is out.  Poke seveas, and/or hack on the code :)
<nealmcb> RAOF: great - so combining falcon on a temporary ec2 machine with a mirror to a normal web site for a repository somewhere, and dput  on the client side, and you too can run a build infrastructure on the cheap :-)
<nealmcb> but only worthwhile if you need some big builds that would tax your local hardware
<RAOF> Or you just want to offload a whole bunch.
<jmg> nealmcb: an ec2 box is not guaranteed to be an faster than an athlon 2400
<RAOF> Also, you end up with a proper repository.
<nealmcb> it takes several minutes to just get an ec2 machine up and running
<nealmcb> jmg: right - individual ec2 machines aren't the fastest.  but if falcon can manage multiple build machines, they'd be great in parallel
<ajmitch> like a full archive rebuild?
<jmg> i imagine one could combine it with distcc
<nealmcb> but they're faster than the machines some folks have, like me at the moment...
<ajmitch> jmg: no, packages need to be modified to use that
<ajmitch> make isn't run with -j
<jmg> ajmitch: i thought it was just a matter of an environment flag
<jmg> ok
<ajmitch> and many packages can just fail with -j
<jmg> well
<ajmitch> due to undeclared file dependencies in the makefile
<jmg> you could build multiple packages at once across multiple machines
<jmg> for sure
<jmg> and with ec2
<ajmitch> yes
<jmg> you could just bring up n machines
<jmg> to compile n packages
<jmg> at once
<ajmitch> and lucas runs a full rebuild over many fast machines
<jmg> if you tried to run a full rebuild of main/universe/multiverse using n machines
<jmg> it'd probably crash ec2
<nealmcb> so under what circumstances and how often do folks tend to want to build a bunch of packages?
<nealmcb> jmg: they limit you to 20 at once unless you talk to them....
<ajmitch> I wonder how many xen domains they pack on a physical box
* jmg has information disclosure techneeq to glean how many vms are running
<nealmcb> "equivalent of a system with 1.7Ghz x86 processor, 1.75GB of RAM, 160GB of local disk, and 250Mb/s of network bandwidth."
<bddebian> StevenK: Nice! (popplerkit)
<ajmitch> nealmcb: i/o contention with many domains compiling stuff will hurt
<nealmcb> ajmitch: yeah - they've talked about ways to hint to ec2 about which virtual machines you want near or far from each other, but last I heard they hadn't exposed a way to do that
<nealmcb> oh cool - falcon uses django, my favorite
<bddebian> Will archive admins give back packages for rebuilds or are we supposed to still do build1 versions?
<tonyyarusso> Why is it that the source packages for universe are processed more slowly on the new queue than other things?
<TheMuso> bddebian: Admins can give back.
<bddebian> TheMuso: Thanks
<TheMuso> build1 is only used to rebuild a package against newer libs, etc.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: because it's on an importance basis, basically
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ah.
<tonyyarusso> Still makes a little part of me cry inside when I see "No Currently building builds for The Gutsy Gibbon." when there are 24 waiting in line :(
<bddebian> TheMuso: What would the difference be?
<TheMuso> bddebian: No need to re-upload a package to be rebuilt if none of its deps have changed is it.
<TheMuso> There are a lot of build1 packages in universe. Take a look and you will see what I mean. Rebuilds only to build against a newer library, etc.
<bddebian> I know because that was how we used to do it but I never understood it
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: then that suggests there's something wrong with teh buildds
<bddebian> If they will give-back, why would we ever do build1 revisions?
<TheMuso> bddebian: A library that a package depends on has a new ABI.
<TheMuso> for example.
<TheMuso> ABI bump even.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: oh really?  Not just that they didn't get around to marking things as approved today before going home?
<ajmitch> bddebian: because you can't replace a binary package with a new one of the same version
<ajmitch> givebacks are only used when the source hasn't built for that version on the arch specified
<bddebian> Ah ha, gotcha
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: it shouldnt need a manual approval.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: erm, then what's the difference between NEW and APPROVED ?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ACCEPTED, rather.
<Hobbsee> new == new packages to ubuntu, ie, new sources, or new binaries
<Hobbsee> that the source package isnt already in ubuntu for
<tonyyarusso> right, those are the ones that are just sitting
* bddebian goes back to his useless work
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Sorry, I'm still confused about how this process works.
<ajmitch> binaries aren't built until the source is accepted
<bddebian> Then the binaries have to be accepted once they build
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: right, things only go to the NEW queue, if a) the source package is not currently already in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> or b) if there are new binaries built from the source package, compared to the last source package.
<Hobbsee> everything else goes to accepted, assuming it's with a good key
* TheMuso wonders if there is a tool, or an easy way to find out whether a package built for a particular arch, without having to go to lp to do so, or other than checking archive files.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: rmadison -u ubuntu foo
<guest22> Could someone please explain the implications of the current new package freeze? Does this mean there will be no new Universe packages in gutsy, or just until release? Will all new REVU uploads have to be for the next release?
<StevenK> TheMuso: rmadison -u ubuntu -a <arch> -s <rel> <package>
<ajmitch> no new packages in gutsy, and yes, for the next release
<bddebian> guest22: Yes, pretty much anything new to Ubuntu will not be in Gutsy
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch, bddebian, Hobbsee: So for the ones that are legitimately new, are they looked over and okayd for building by hand or not?
<Hobbsee> guest22: no new packages in gutsy at all, without a freeze exception, at all.  new revu uploads will probably get archived.
<TheMuso> ok will check it out.
<TheMuso> bbl
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yeah.  although not built by hand - they get thrown to the buildds and such
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Ok.
* tonyyarusso pictures folks building things with tinkertoys resembling code
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> More like hamsters on wheels
<guest22> bddebian and Hobbsee: Thanks
<guest22> Hobbsee: If new REVU uploads are to be archived, when will the next review cycle start? As soon as gutsy has been released?
<Hobbsee> guest22: after the toolchain for hardy is built, i expect.
<StevenK> Maybe the toolchain will be ready-ish when the archive opens, like Gutsy
<Hobbsee> guest22: basically, it's so that people have time to fix bugs, without having emphasis on reviewing everything.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: that would be nice.
<guest22> Hobbsee: OK. Another question: do packages submitted for gutsy have to be re-uploaded to REVU for inclusion in hardy, or is that automatic?
<StevenK> They have to be re-uploaded, since they require changes.
<StevenK> (gutsy -> hardy, in the debian/changelog as a smallest case)
<guest22> StevenK: Understood, thanks.
<StevenK> bddebian: What about popplerkit?
<ajmitch> we haven't made any rules yet about what will go into hardy or when freeze dates will be, given that it's an LTS release
<StevenK> Can we boot out php5? Please?
<ajmitch> tempting...
<StevenK> Indeed ... :-)
<ajmitch> how about dropping python2.4?
<StevenK> I wasn't aware that we'd dropped 2.3
<ajmitch> just chuck in python 3000, noone will notice
<StevenK> ajmitch: from __future__ import braces
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> well python 3k just had an alpha release
<ajmitch> as did samba4
<StevenK> ajmitch: Have you tried it? It's funny. :-)
<bddebian> StevenK: Didn't you just upload it?
<ajmitch> yes, I've seen it in the past
<StevenK> bddebian: Yup
<bddebian> Yeah, thanks.  I tried to fix that damn thing back in Edgy I think
<StevenK> I only had to fix a Poppler 0.6 API change ...
* ajmitch thinks that python2.4 should be dropped from main at least for hardy
<ajmitch> I think that the main thing holding it in there is zope3
<StevenK> Ahhh, zope.
<bddebian> StevenK: Well you are still a stud :-)
* StevenK moves a few steps away from bddebian 
<ajmitch> he's married, remember
<bddebian> So far as you know :)
<bddebian> Damn you try to compiment someone and what do you get.. Sheesh..
<ajmitch> bddebian: I've actually met StevenK
<ajmitch> and survived
<Hobbsee> and me
<ajmitch> quite true
<bddebian> Wow, not THATs a feat :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Of course you don't take compliments for shite either :-)
<ajmitch> of course I don't
<bddebian> OK, spiftacity is borked
<ajmitch> no kidding
<ajmitch> it should be removed
<StevenK> What's a compliment? :-P
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> I think it's something that employees do when around their boss
<chillywilly> hi
<chillywilly> no, that would be ass kissing ;)
<ajmitch> same thing
<chillywilly> how's it going dude?
<ajmitch> alright
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<chillywilly> hi buddy
<bddebian> So I think I'll file a removal request for spiftacity.  Anyone opposed?
* ajmitch wants to dump a new package into gutsy
<ajmitch> not at all
<chillywilly> so when's the next release? :)
<ajmitch> it's only metacity with modified makefiles to generate a new binary with compositing enabled
<bddebian> "When it's ready" ;-P
<ajmitch> chillywilly: exactly when it's been scheduled for the last few months
<chillywilly> our "linux guy" tried to tell me the other day tht edgy was newer than feisty and I was like "I don't think so"
<chillywilly> ajmitch: when is the date?
<ajmitch> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ajmitch> hm, no release schedule link there
<chillywilly> thanks
<ajmitch> wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<chillywilly> good enough for me
<ajmitch> if he tried to tell you that, he's an idiot
<bddebian> @#$%^ LP
<chillywilly> well he's normally a pretty bright guy, but I knew he was dead wrong
* ajmitch is sadly the 'linux guy' here
<chillywilly> oh well I didn't feel like arguing the point so I just let it go
<nealmcb> Is there a way to get email when a package successfully builds after a dput?  Or do I have to sit and watch the web status page?
<ajmitch> nealmcb: unlikely
<chillywilly> go do something fun and check back later?
<chillywilly> ;P
<ajmitch> I don't know the rules for emailing build results from PPAs
<Hobbsee> you do get emails
<Hobbsee> or used to
<ajmitch> whether it takes the name from the changelog
<pwnguin> i get emails for failures
<nealmcb> I didn't get anything for the ppa I just built.  I think this is gonna be confusing for newbies.
<pwnguin> and for accepting uploads
<chillywilly> hmm, ok so mid October
<chillywilly> fun
<pwnguin> but nothing for "it's done"
<ajmitch> pwnguin: right
<ajmitch> because most developers of ubuntu upload so much that they'd get flooded for every successful build on each arch
<chillywilly> nice nick
<pwnguin> and the web interface doesn't seem to have anything for "in build queue"
* chillywilly wants to be a pwnguin
<pwnguin> chillywilly: be warned, it's a laborious process during which you'll walk over the dead bodies of your friends in combat
<nealmcb> ajmitch: I was surprised it would take the email from the changelog.  I don't _want_ to publish my email for yet more spammers out there, and prefer to put web urls in to take credit for things.  ppa should send mail to the person associated with the gpg key, I would think.
<bddebian> Are we supposed subscribe UUS or anyone for removal requests or go ahead and subscribe Archive?
<chillywilly> penGNUin is much more fun than that...
<ajmitch> bddebian: you're a motu, why subscribe sponsors?
<bddebian> Just don't want to get in any more trouble :-)
<ajmitch> you'll probably get into trouble anyway
<bddebian> Probably
* bddebian gets so much love it's no wonder he keeps coming back
* chillywilly hugs bddebian 
<Hobbsee> nealmcb: which is....you anyway, i'd expect.
<bddebian> Hah, nice bug title on BTS: please update/request removal of your package
<nealmcb> Hobbsee: Sure, the system should send email to me.  I'm just thinking that I shouldn't have to publish my email in yet another easy place for spammers to mine in order to get a notification.  And I wonder if it is time to move to URLs in pgp keys also.  I'm thinking that moving to identity systems like openid make a lot more sense than emails.
<pwnguin> what good is a url?
<nealmcb> I also filed bug 136593 and wonder if a different submission front-end would work better.  But I expect that changing a well established system like distro package maintenance is, uh, not an easy task :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136593 in soyuz "no status update after dput for ppa package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136593
<nealmcb> Perhaps falcon is a better model than ppa for what I'm after
<RAOF> ajmitch: Does metacity+compositing actually work in any way?
<ajmitch> RAOF: not that I'm aware of
<RAOF> ajmitch: :)
<nealmcb> and I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to talk about ppas.  I'm just getting much better answers here than I did in #launchpad....
<pwnguin> the motu is in part to help train new packagers ;)
<nealmcb> pwnguin: I think of urls as much easier to maintain over time than email addresses, and much more in control of the owner
<nealmcb> and spam is a huge problem
<pwnguin> openID?
<pwnguin> who's the biggest openID provider?
<nealmcb> http://openid.net/
<nealmcb> aol?
<pwnguin> very likely
<nealmcb> but you can redirect thru your own domain to the current provider of your choice
<pwnguin> i wonder...
<nealmcb> so you can own the url but outsource the web app machinery
<pwnguin> ah, so you're saying own a uri, but redirect to aol, or lj or whoever
<nealmcb> yeah
<pwnguin> the same can be done with email ;)
<pwnguin> i partly think it's a matter of having a way to contact the maintainer
<nealmcb> do you want to answer all the queries by hand, or let people get answers in the middle of the night via your web page?
<pwnguin> i dont have a webpage, but i highly doubt that it would be able to answer questions i get
<nealmcb> having an email is hardly a guarantee that you can contact the maintainer
<pwnguin> the best case scenario someone posts on a blog and THAT sends an email
<pwnguin> and we're back to spam
<pwnguin> nealmcb: i havent read all of debian-policy, but id wager it's in there
<nealmcb> I publish my email on my web page in a way that is easy for humans to read but hard for spammers to harvest
<nealmcb> it == must provide email?
<pwnguin> well, debian provides email
<pwnguin> i meant more along the lines of please respond to bug reports sent to username@debian.org or we put your package on the orphans list
<nealmcb> I mean, do you mean that debian-policy requires that people sign changelogs with actual email addresses?
<nealmcb> pwnguin: I would certainly expect responsiveness to be required.  but what if people prefer irc to email?  or blog queries?
<imbrandon> its all relitive, email is the standard debian/ubuntu way
<imbrandon> want other contact options read a README
<nealmcb> I'm not saying I'm right - just trying to figure out the current expectations and possibilities for change
<imbrandon> the conatc is an email, the uri is started in the debian/copyright file where the software was taken
<imbrandon> so its all a matter of where you are looking
<imbrandon> relitive as i said
<nealmcb> and my starting point here was ppa uploads, in which I'd expect more flexibility
<pwnguin> relative
<imbrandon> actualy new uploads like mentors and revu and ppa should be held to even higher standards imho
<RAOF> No distribution unless lintian clean?
<imbrandon> ;)
<nealmcb> if they are targeted at a distro, I agree.  But _personal_ repositories are at the opposite end, I'd think
<pwnguin> pbuilder complains to me that gutsy is an unknown distribution
<pwnguin> locally
<bddebian> Is this a bash issue or just broken?:
<bddebian> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xac' in file ./make-doc.py on line 204
<imbrandon> needs to be updated then probably, and is it pbuilder complaining or linda/lintian inside the pbuilder chroot
<imbrandon> nealmcb: personal package archive to work on packages targeted for future release
<pwnguin> lintian inside chroot
<imbrandon> thus works in progress
<imbrandon> pwnguin: ahh then yes update your lintian version ;)
<pwnguin> ?
<imbrandon> or ignore it as most do, its harmless
<imbrandon> how are you calling pbuilder
<pwnguin> sudo pbuilder build foo.dsc
<imbrandon> sudo pbuilder update
<imbrandon> ^^ run that
<imbrandon> then rebuild
<imbrandon> it should update your lintian amon other things
<nealmcb> imbrandon: that is not how ppa was pitched to me....
<pwnguin> i dont quite understand. was lintian broke until last week?
<imbrandon> pwnguin: lintian is one of the last things to be updated
<imbrandon> and broke isnt quite it, it just dosent know about gutsy yet, as its yet unreleased software
<imbrandon> is more like it
<imbrandon> its just a warning in case you typo
<imbrandon> safely ignored
<pwnguin> i also get warnings about unstable
<pwnguin> in change logs
<imbrandon> using a sid pbuilder ?
<pwnguin> no, just gutsy
<pwnguin> brought over a package that hasnt even hit NEW in debian yet
<imbrandon> errm why are you using a gutsy pbuilder for a sid package ?
<pwnguin> the changelog
<imbrandon> correct but the changelog needs to be updated
<pwnguin> disagree
<imbrandon> if you are building for gutsy
<imbrandon> sure its built against a whole new toolchain. definately
<imbrandon> just as you wouldent install a bin package directly from sid
<pwnguin> my entry is labelled correctly
<pwnguin> the older entries are left alone
<imbrandon> if it says unstable still its not
<imbrandon> if you use dch -i and tweak it from there it should set you up correctly
<imbrandon> when making the changelog entry
<pwnguin> im gonna rebuild locally to double check
<pwnguin> but im 99 percent certain i get an error for doing things the way ive always seen it done
<imbrandon> the warning looks at the last changelog entrys dist
<imbrandon> so if it says unstable then you dident change it when making a new entry
<pwnguin> E: titanion_0.3~ppa2_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy
<pwnguin> titanion (0.3~ppa2) gutsy; urgency=low
<imbrandon> yes gutsy is because lintian dosent know about gutsy yet
<imbrandon> thats not unstable
<pwnguin> whoops
<pwnguin> wrong line
<pwnguin> i must have remembered incorrectly
<StevenK> Sigh. gambas2 just built on amd64, but it doesn't appear in the arch list
<pwnguin> i probably fixed that one. but i do get a changelog should mention nmu
<imbrandon> yea we dont do mnu's in ubuntu , its a debian thing so can also be ignored
<ajmitch> pwnguin: that's usual
<ajmitch> StevenK: special!
<imbrandon> nmu's*
* ajmitch reads the latest train crash on debian-devel
<imbrandon> heh
<StevenK> ajmitch: Which train wreck?
<imbrandon> i stoped reading *-devel at the begning of the summer
<StevenK> I unsubscribed from -devel a while back
<pwnguin> other than that stuff, i think i got titanion building and working.
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> StevenK: virtualbox maintenance
<StevenK> Ahh
<StevenK> Don't wanna know.
<StevenK> I saw people arguing about it on #debian-devel last night, and I didn't want to know then either
<ajmitch> except it seemed to have a happy ending
<ajmitch> how un-debian
<imbrandon> heh
<StevenK> Indeed
<ajmitch> it's not as amusing as the oversized icelinux threads
<imbrandon> icelinux?
<ajmitch> you don't want to know
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ugh i think the server overheated
<imbrandon> damn it
<imbrandon> wow looks like AMD took ATI's head out of its ass and released the specs for the R500 onwords
<imbrandon> so FLOSS drivers acn be made
<imbrandon> http://lwn.net/Articles/248227/
<bddebian> Yeah, I saw that today
<ajmitch> released, or will release?
<imbrandon> looks like "are" releasing now at the kernel summit is more like it
<RAOF> Future perfect tense
<imbrandon> so half
<ajmitch> now hopefully nvidia will open up a bit in response :)
* RAOF prays fervently to the god of fixable drivers.
<jmg> imbrandon: wow
* jmg wonders who checked to see what nvidia patents were infringed
<imbrandon> yea i was suprised too, i read on /. earlier about them "going to" but there is numerous blog posts now from people at the kernel summit saying they have a basic framework for 2d already
<imbrandon> wonder why the r500 on and not the r200
<imbrandon> anyhow back to figuring out wtf on this box
<jmg> yeah
<bddebian> Ah well, gnight folks
<asisak> Hey everyone!
<asisak> RAOF: congratulations
<RAOF> asisak: Thanks
<asisak> It is very nice to see that we have a lot of "junior" MOTUs
<asisak> Thinking not only to myself :)
* TheMuso would consider himself junior.
<StevenK> d
<RAOF> New and diffeerent?
<StevenK> TypoTyTy
<StevenK> Wah
<RAOF> :)
<Fujitsu> Hm, 1100ms to my first hop... this isn't good.
* RAOF wonders how bug #104297 got it's "triaged" status.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104297 in kvm "KVM kernel interface is not loaded" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104297
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i think siretart has done that.  as to why, when it's a package outside ubuntu...i'm not sure
<ajmitch> because the bug isn't in the 3rd party package
<RAOF> Why didn't it get set a priority, then?
<ajmitch> but that the kernel module should load on boot when the kvm package is installed
<ajmitch> RAOF: he didn't set one?
<Hobbsee> oh, so the kvm is supposed to load anyway
<RAOF> Yeah.  Or that kvm should auto-load the appropriate module, or whatever.
<\sh> moins
<ajmitch> hi \sh
* StevenK sighs.
* StevenK wants to go home now.
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> Hm.  It seems merging kvm-36 from Debian should fix a couple of bugs we have.
* RAOF has been doing some kvm gardening instead of work.
<StevenK> Does our kernel support kvm-36?
<RAOF> StevenK: Apparently.
* StevenK sighs at gambas2.
<RAOF> StevenK: The guy who has offered $250 for a kvm merge ran it on our kernel :)
<RAOF> He gets it for free, of course, if he gets it.
<StevenK> What do you mean, no kickback for motu-uvf? :-)
<RAOF> motu-uvf is welcome to accept a kickback.  I'll forward his email, if you like :)
<StevenK> Heh, I so couldn't accept it.
<zorg_the_false> q. is update-rc.d supported by debian too ? or is it ubuntu specific ?
<huats> does anybody canhelp me a bit with building on ppa ?
<\sh> zorg_the_false, update-rc.d is debian specific
<zorg_the_false> \sh: ok thanks
<Lutin> dholbach: got my mail about human-icon-theme ?
<dholbach> Lutin: yes, thanks a lot
<dholbach> Lutin: I will make the change soonish
<Lutin> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> Lutin: I used ./autogen.sh because the process of rolling a tarball, updating the package and so on was too complicated for the artwork people who just want to get things done
<Lutin> dholbach: oooh ok
<dholbach> but thanks again for letting me know
* dholbach hugs super-Lutin
<Lutin> lol :)
<dholbach> Lutin: uploaded
<Amaranth> RAOF: email?
<Amaranth> RAOF: nevermind, launchpad to the rescue
<Amaranth> should i poke someone after emailing motu-council or just hope they notice my application in the queue?
<Lutin> dholbach: cool, thanks
<huats> norsetto: Hi
<dholbach> hey norsetto
<dholbach> hey huats
<norsetto> hi huats; how's going!?
<huats> dholbach: Hey how are you ?
<norsetto> dholbach: morning Master :-)
<huats> dholbach: been a long time
<huats> norsetto: I am alright,
<huats> norsetto: what about you ?
<norsetto> huats: outstanding :-)
<dholbach> good good - how are you doing?
<huats> norsetto:  I've been working a bit on the bug... And I manage with precious help from #launchpad to get my ppa running
<huats> norsetto: so I just get notified by launchpad that a fix has been released
<huats> norsetto: it does not contain the manpage yet
<huats> norsetto: but beside that, is it ok for you ?
<norsetto> huats: you mean your patch?
<zorg_the_false> q. in the /etc/init.d script, which programm parse the ### BEGIN INIT INFO stuff ? nothing appears about that in the man update-rc.d
<zorg_the_false> how come that when i do 'update-rc.d myservice defaults' i always get the error "System startup links for /etc/init.d/myservice already exist". according to example on the web and my reading of the man page, this should work. what i am missing ?
<zorg_the_false> and btw, this is not specific to myservice, all /etc/init.d script i tried produces the same error
<zorg_the_false> oh my bad. i misinterpreted the error message
<norsetto> dholbach: thx for your comment on bug 137476. Can you check my answer?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137476 in conky "conky (1.4.7-0ubuntu1) do not support rss and wireless variables" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137476
<norsetto> huats: I see what you mean, I didn't know about that
<norsetto> huats: was your patch actually working?
<huats> norsetto: what you mean by working ?
<dholbach> norsetto: stuff like dh_gconf makes use of it
<dholbach> norsetto: I find it useful to have it in the package
<norsetto> huats: I mean, can the package be built and is it working correctly with your patch?
<dholbach> norsetto: dpkg-gencontrols complains about a lot of things, X*Python* included
<norsetto> dhobach: yes, I know they can, but in this case is not used
<huats> norsetto: the package is building right now... with my pacth... on ppa. I'll tell you more as soon as I have the answer
<dholbach> also it's a diff we have to carry vs debian
<norsetto> dholbach: debian is at 1.4.5, we are at 1.4.7
<dholbach> still we'll merge at the beginning of next cycle
<dholbach> regardless of the upstream version that is in Debian
<norsetto> dholbach: you mean, they merge?
<dholbach> we merge
<norsetto> dholbach: we downgrade!?
<dholbach> so if there's a new debian revision regardless of the ubuntu upstream version we use, we'll merge
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> but we merge their changes in
<norsetto> dholbach: what changes? they are laggin behind by one year.....
<dholbach> merging does not depend on version numbers, but on code diff
<norsetto> dholbach: so the philosophy is only fix what is blatantly wrong, and forget the rest I gather
<dholbach> no, not really, but in this case I think it makes sense to have misc:Depends in it
<huats> norsetto: the build has been successful
<norsetto> huats: ok, can you install and is the desktop working, and the icon is there?
<huats> that was my next move :-)
<Lutin> dholbach: why would it be needed ?
<norsetto> dholbach: I can have it back, np, I'm making the debdiff right now. One day perhaps I will even understand it
<soren> norsetto: We will merge Debian's changes. They may have made changes to the packaging or fixed bugs or something. We cherry pick those changes and put them into our package. That's merging.
<soren> norsetto: We're not going to adopt their package (thus downgrading). We'll *merge* their changes into our packages.
<dholbach> norsetto: if there's something you don't understand, just ask
<norsetto> soren: I'm being practical here, I see a package which is apparently forgotten in Debian, and I'm trying to clean it up. If Debian is back, we can always revert, no problem. Actually, to me it would make sense to ask the DD to do this work.
<soren> norsetto: Yes, and your work is appreciated, and it's not going to get thrown away. Noone is suggesting that.
<norsetto> soren: I wouldn't mind actually if this is orphaned in Debian so that at least we can clean it up properly
<soren> norsetto: The point dholbach was trying to make (AFAICS) is that we now have a diff between Debian and Ubuntu. Each time Debian touches a package, we merge their changes into our package. We generally want to keep this diff as small as possible as this makes our job easier when we're merging at the start of the release cycle.
<norsetto> soren: I know I'm a maniac :-D
<norsetto> soren: yes, I understand this, this is what you will see in the bug report with the new patch
<soren> norsetto: ...and since the ${misc:Depends} does no harm, he prefers to keep it. So do I, in fact.
<soren> norsetto: Right. I just thought I detected some misunderstanding and wanted to help clear it up :)
* norsetto hugs soren and dholbach
* soren hugs norsetto back
* dholbach hugs norsetto back
<norsetto> I like happy families :-)
* norsetto makes note to slow his cleaning impulses.....
<dholbach> no no, cleaning is fine :)
<norsetto> dholbach: thats what my wife keeps saying too!
<soren> norsetto: *G*
<elmargol> I have to burn a gutsy cd today. Is there an estimated time for tribe 6?
<soren> elmargol: There's not going to be a Tribe-6 CD.
<elmargol> why?
<soren> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/000337.html
<elmargol> oh
<soren> elmargol: You can just grab one of the daily CD's.
<elmargol> ok thank you
<soren> elmargol: np
<elmargol> there is a OVERSIZED file ist this a problem?
<\sh> hmmm...
<dholbach> norsetto: uploaded
<\sh> can someone try to compiles scotts wine package from revu?
<norsetto> dholbach: Danke
<dholbach> :)
<norsetto> huarts: any news?
* norsetto keeps writing the wrong name .....
<norsetto> huats: any news?
<huats> norsetto: sorry I did have the time : I've a serious bug @work...
<huats> norsetto: I let you know as soon as I have installed it
<norsetto> huats: I didn't know they worked in Toulouse :-)
<huats> norsetto: but if you want to install it before go ahead...
<huats> norsetto: LOL
<dholbach> soren: can you please add a copyright for submittodebian, also add yourself to debian/copyright, AUTHORS and the script to setup.py in ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk?
<dholbach> soren: that way we could do another upload and bring it to the masses
<norsetto> huats: btw, you should consider sending this patch to Debian
<soren> dholbach: Sure. Not right now, though. Gimme an hour.
<dholbach> soren: take your time
<dholbach> soren: just wanted to make sure we can get it out at some point
<huats> norsetto: ok I will... but you'll have to considerto help me in that :-)
* dholbach hugs soren
<norsetto> huats: of course, pdp
<huats> norsetto: pdp ???
<norsetto> huats: pas des problemes ....
<huats> norsetto: why I was searching english, while you speak a fluent french ?
<huats> :-)
<norsetto> huats: btw, you can also check if the files are installed in the right place, by using dpkg: dpkg -c .deb
<norsetto> hey, I wrote "<package name>" and it disappeared :-(
<norsetto> huats: dpkg -c package_name.deb
<huats> norsetto: yep
<huats> I will
<\sh> strange problem
<\sh> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<\sh> checking for x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc -m32
<\sh> checking for C compiler default output file name...
* norsetto is horrified at the thought of \\sh pasting the whole config.log here .....
<\sh> na
<\sh> scott forgot the lib32gcc1
<\sh> ha
<\sh> hmm
<norsetto> Anyone want to give a look at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=206 ?
<deadwill> mornin' all
<deadwill> o/
<ScottK> superm1: The good news is that the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome backport you wanted for Feisty got accepted.  The bad news is that it FTBFS on 3 arch with the same error.  I'd appreciate it if you could have a look at it and see what can be done towards fixing it. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu1~feisty1
<ScottK> Same deal in Gutsy BTW, so it's not Feisty specific.
<\sh> hmm..
* nixternal is here ... going out to move the truck really quick
<nixternal> err, wrong channel :)
<nealmcb> ajmitch: Thanks for the gdebi suggestion.  Built fine on gutsy and feisty, but for edgy: "Missing Dependencies:    debhelper (>= 5.0.38)"
<\sh> any objections to update the drupal package to 5.2 (just reading -motu ml)
<Fujitsu> \sh: Is there any reason to do so?
<\sh> Fujitsu, serious security bugs in 5.1
<Fujitsu> (other than a user saying it's a Good Thing?)
<\sh> see drupal.org
<Fujitsu> Gr, why don't they just fix them?
<\sh> Fujitsu, what I could do is a quick diff from 5.1 to 5.2 and apply it to our package ,-)
<\sh> which could give us more trouble regarding database upgrades
<\sh> ah he talks about feisty I guess
<geser> !info drupal5 gutsy
<ubotu> drupal5: a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.2-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 747 kB, installed size 3332 kB
<geser> \sh: drupal5 is already at 5.2 in gutsy
<superm1> ScottK, I didn't request it myself did I? I'll be glad to look it over though.
<\sh> geser, yepp..I think he talks about feisty
<Whoopie> ScottK: the fix for bug 137712 is quite trivial. Who could update xchat?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137712 in xchat "[PATCH]  XCHATSHAREDIR variable not correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137712
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<geser> Whoopie: have you asked the last uploader if he plans to fix it in the next upload?
<geser> Whoopie: I see he is a bug contact for xchat so he probably knows about your patch
<Whoopie> geser: ah, ok. Then, I'll wait for some days. Thanks!
<\sh> geser, any clue who is doing security updates when pitti is not available?
<soren> \sh: keescook
<geser> \sh: keescook
<soren> geser: snap
<\sh> soren, geser thx
<soren> :p
<deadwill> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi deadwill
<\sh> should I file security bug reports as private ?
<geser> only if they are new. imho there is no need to mark them private if the issue is already public
<superm1> ScottK, on gutsy i dropped the arch any, and replaced it with i386 amd64 lpia.  The hardware isn't even available on other architectures, so there isn't much of a point to building for them.
<alex-weej> anyone know what i need to do to get a package rebuilt for the archives? libapache2-mod-cband needs rebuilding in feisty (it hasn't worked since April)
<alex-weej> the so is dated november 2006
<bddebian> alex-weej: Does it build?
<alex-weej> yes
<bddebian> Without modification?
<alex-weej> yes
<alex-weej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-cband/+bug/96063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96063 in mod-cband "libapache2-mod-cband needs rebuilding" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bddebian> Give me a sec and I'll build it.  If it works I'll ask for a give-back
* Hobbsee wonders if givebacks actually happen in frozen pockets
<alex-weej> what's a give-back?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Mithrandar gave back player for me :-)
<bddebian> alex-weej: We have the binaries, why does it need a rebuild?  Newer apache2 libs or something?
* bddebian stops being lazy and reads the bug report
<alex-weej> bddebian: i guess it's an ABI break
<alex-weej> Edgy bundled Apache 2.0?
<bddebian> Are we supposed to update the maintainer field for build1 revisions?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: right, then it does, cool
<bddebian> What is the exact format for the changelog entry to close an LP bug?
<superm1> (LP: #XXXXX)
<bddebian> superm1: Thx
<alex-weej> bddebian: nice one
<bddebian> alex-weej: ??
<alex-weej> bddebian: "thanks" -- i assume you're closing this bug
<bddebian> alex-weej: Ah, :-)
<bddebian> alex-weej: You know what happens when you assume don't you? ;-)
<alex-weej> ;p
<\sh> I wonder how we make drupal from dapper security enabled ,->
<\sh> backporting patches from 4.7 to 4.5 is a pain
<keescook> \sh: (just waking up now), hi!
<keescook> \sh: were CVEs assigned for these problems?
<\sh> keescook, not that I can see..but the drupal own security announcements
<\sh> keescook, I attached them in the changelog and in the bug report
* \sh hates packaged web applications
<keescook> \sh: hm, these will be tricky to find.  Here's the current list...  http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvekey.cgi?keyword=drupal
<\sh> http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4363 and http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4063
<\sh> I can add them to the changelog and resend a new debdiff if you want
<keescook> \sh: yeah, that'd be great; thanks!
<\sh> keescook, give me a sec :)
<\sh> keescook, I'm going to prepare some drupal sec updates for dapper and edgy too...I just need to cherry pick those from drupals SVN
<keescook> \sh: okay, excellent
<\sh> gnarf
<\sh> kees uploaded..hopefully it isn't doubled, just because we had a small network outage *grmpf*
<keescook> \sh: okay, I'll get it building and uploaded.
<\sh> keescook, thx a lot :)
<\sh> ok...going home and playing with drupal svn ... cu later
<\sh> keescook, see my comment to the drupal bug...dapper and edgy are clean
<keescook> \sh: okay, good
<keescook> \sh_away: hm, debdiff seems to include some .orig files.
<ScottK> superm1: Sounds like a reasonable solution.  Thanks.
<superm1> np, i'm glad someone requested the backport for it, its quite useful to people with those via chips
<ogra> superm1, ++
<ogra> will make a lot ltsp users happy to have openchrome ... even in feisty
<superm1> reminds me, still need to file the MIR for it.  I'll try to put some time aside tomorrow for that
<StevenK> ScottK: Are you happy with my requestsync changes?
<ScottK> StevenK: Yes
<bddebian> Great sdcc doesn't build with just lyx.. Grr
<alex-weej_> bddebian: hey
<alex-weej_> crap i left xchat on at work
<bddebian> Yo?
<alex-weej_> bddebian: can you roll an update for cband for feisty please?
<StevenK> alex-weej_: ssh in and kill it? :-)
<alex-weej_> good plan
<alex-weej_> rar
<bddebian> I don't normally do SRUs but I suppose I could try
<alex-weej_> what's an SRU?
<bddebian> Stable Release Update
<alex-weej_> oh right
<alex-weej_> well somebody should, feisty has another year of support right?:
<ScottK> To the extent Universe is supported, yes.
<bddebian> Yes but I'm still not real clear on what criterea is used
<ScottK> What bug is it that might be fixed?
<bddebian> ScottK: mod-cband just neeeds a rebuild against the apache2.2 libs
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Otherwise it "doesn't work", right?
<ScottK> I think that would qualify.
<bddebian> Yep
<bddebian> Do I just prepare a package and throw it on feisty-proposed or something?
<ScottK> Yes and then once it's accepted you send a mail to the motu list asking people to test it.
<ScottK> No need to use the ~proposed version numbers anymore.  Just use the version number you actually want it to have.
<bddebian> But feisty-proposed in the changelog?
<geser> yes
<bddebian> Do I need to file a bug or anything?
<bddebian> Better yet is there a wiki page I should be reading? :-)
<geser> the package gets copied from -proposed to -updates if it got tested and accepted
<geser> a bug would be useful to collect the test result
<geser> as a record for the archive admins
<alex-weej_> to be honest, the original debian import got less testing than that
<alex-weej_> :P
<bddebian> See, here is my issue.  From the SRU wiki page:
<bddebian>     *
<bddebian>       Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a security vulnerability
<bddebian>     *
<bddebian>       Bugs which represent severe regressions from the previous release of Ubuntu
<bddebian>     *
<bddebian>       Bugs which may, under realistic circumstances, directly cause a loss of user data
<ScottK> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<bddebian> I don't see it meeting any of those three
<ScottK> Well it worked before Apache got updated, right?
<keescook> is this rebuild needed due to the apache security update?
<bddebian> keescook: No 2.0 -> 2.2 transition
<keescook> aah
<ScottK> bddebian: Did the package work at any point?
<bddebian> ScottK: In Edgy I believe
<ScottK> Then I think it would represent a severe regression (for that package) from a previous release and qualify.
<ScottK> I'd say go for it.
<proppy> norsetto: ping
<RainCT> if a binary package has not depends, can I just remove the Depends line?
<geser> RainCT: what did you package that it has no depends? (just curious)
<RainCT> geser: the -data
<geser> ah, sure removing the Depends line should be no problem (check with linda/lintian)
<RainCT> ok, thanks
<proppy> about bug #137573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<proppy> I've trouble getting a clean stack trace and being able to step into gtk sources
<proppy> I've installed the following packages apt-get install python-gobject-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<proppy> And the gdb stacktrace is still the same
<proppy> that before I've installed the dbg package
<proppy> It just get rid of (no debugging symbols found) warnings
<bddebian> So I just dput my package right to Ubuntu as normal?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: as opposed to what?
<geser> bddebian: for the SRU? yes
<bddebian> Go geser, go geser :)
<asisak> Hey MOTUs!
<geser> Hi asisak
<asisak> Hey geser
<geser> asisak: Whoopie looks for someone to upload the patch from bug #137712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137712 in xchat "[PATCH]  XCHATSHAREDIR variable not correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137712
* asisak checks that now
<deadwill> hey asisak
<bddebian> Heya asisak
<asisak> hey bddebian, deadwill
<deadwill> o/
<proppy> can I generate an apport report from command line ?
<proppy> Given a segfaulting program in a gutsy chroot, how can I generate an apport crash ?
<asisak> Whoopie: you want me to create a debdiff from your patch?
<asisak> Whoopie: (or not me, just someone)
<geser> proppy: have you tried running apport-cli inside the chroot?
<proppy> geser: root@nekun:/# apport-cli
<proppy> Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress? Error: No module named xdg.DesktopEntry
<proppy> I guess i should apt-get install python-xdg
<proppy> geser: but what should I use to generate the .crash file ?>
<proppy> geser: from a segfaulting program
<geser> hmm
<geser> doesn't the kernel do it and you should have one in /var/crash outside the chroot?
<proppy> not inside and not outside
<proppy> Is it able to generate .crash for python program too ?
<geser> I've seen apport reports with python tracebacks so it works for them too
<proppy> I'm segfault in a gtk native librairie but imported from python
<proppy> I'will ask on lp if someone is able to generate .crash file for it
<proppy> norsetto: #137573 updated
<pkern> Is there documentation about the buildds and how to request give-backs etc.?
<bddebian> pkern: Just poke a buildd admin in -devel
<Whoopie> asisak: that would be great!
<proppy> norsetto: ScottK: new patch for #137573
<proppy> #137573
<proppy> bug #137573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<asisak> Whoopie: what do you think? Should I use both patches or only the one that patches configure?
<Whoopie> asisak: only the debian/rules patch
<ScottK> proppy: I'm having hardware trouble on the box that I've got set up to test, so it'll be a little while (probably not today) before I could get to it.
<ScottK> proppy: I'll take a look at it, but I can't test/upload it now.
<proppy> Ok np
<proppy> I'll be busy forwarding it upstream btw
<ScottK> Great.  I'd prepare another debdiff, attach it, and make sure UUS is subscribed.
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> alex-weej: mod-cband has been accepted in feisty-proposed so if you could test when it hits the archive, I would appreciate it!
<norsetto> hi proppy, sorry, was having dinner
<proppy> np norsetto :)
<alex-weej> bddebian: tbh if it's just a rebuild i've already been testing it all day at work
<proppy> norsetto: I attached a new patch to bug #137573
<alex-weej> we use dapper on our servers you see, but my workstation is feisty
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<bddebian> alex-weej: OK, then could you please comment on Bug #137795 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137795 in mod-cband "[SRU Universe]  mod-cband 0.9.7.4-2build1" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137795
<geser> Hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi geser
<alex-weej> bddebian: actually... now that I think about it, i'm not 100% convinced our deployment was working, but at least it let apache load. hm. :S
<asisak> hey sistpoty
<asisak> Hmm.. I see norsetto around :)
<norsetto> proppy: ok, just had a cursory look, I still have 9 security patches to prepare, so it maybe a while before I can look into that, but thanks :-)
<alex-weej> bddebian: i'll try figure it out tomorrow
* norsetto hides in the corner ....
<sistpoty> hi asisak
<DktrKranz> could a sponsor look at a potential SRU in bug 73722 ? a rebuild is required to use the new version of libpt. thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73722 in openmcu "[SRU]  Linked against libpt-1.9, which is not in dapper" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73722
<proppy> norsetto: np, let me know if I can help :)
* norsetto bows deferentially to asisak
<asisak> integrally or differentially?
<norsetto> asisak: with a null pointer ;-)
* asisak catches the exception
<proppy> ** Error: error in error handling **
<bddebian> alex-weej: NP, thanks
<alex-weej> Error: error in retrieving line number on which real error occurred
<bddebian> heh
<deadwill> bye all
<deadwill> a nice weekend
<deadwill> o/
<asisak> bye deadwill
<sistpoty> cya deadwill
<bddebian> Later deadwill
<norsetto> Got an interesting one, how do you patch the source when the source is a .tar.gz?
<asisak> you create a debian .diff anyway
<asisak> So you can include actual changes in that. However, using a patch-o-matic is suggested IIRC
<norsetto> asisak: what I mean is an upstream source, not a source package
<ScottK> Why are you trying to do that?
<asisak> I guess he wants to fix bugs upstream.
<norsetto> well, thats what I find instead of the source tree
<ScottK> norsetto: Are you the upstream or is this just for your own use?
<norsetto> neither: I have foo.dsc; foo.diff.gz; foo.orig.tar.gz and after a dpkg-source -x foo.dsc in the directory foo, I have foo.tar.gz and debian ......
<sistpoty> norsetto: you mean a .tar.gz inside a debian source package?
<norsetto> sistpoty: yes :)
* ScottK has no idea about that.
<sistpoty> norsetto: hm... there is one tool which is not unlike dpatch-edit-patch for this. However I don't recall it right now. what are the build-depends of the source-package?
<sistpoty> (as this tool must be in one of the build-depends
<sistpoty> +)
<norsetto> standard stuff, the package is using cdbs and there are some patches already in debian/patches
<asisak> I guess it is dbs
<sistpoty> norsetto: it is using cdbs? iirc I just found it and it should be dbs-edit-patch (or s.th. from the dbs package)
<norsetto> perhaps a flag of cdbs-edit-patch then
<norsetto> ah, ok, let me check that
<asisak> norsetto: which package is that?
<norsetto> sylpheed
<sistpoty> norsetto: actually cdbs-edit-patch should do the trick then. Unfortunately it doesn't for me :( (I preemptively blame cdbs for this *g*)
<norsetto> well, dbs seems to be doing it :-)
<norsetto> even though fails to apply one patch .....
<sistpoty> hm... cdbs-edit-patch did apply all, but bailed out later (and dbs bailed out for me as well)
<rockets> What's the application that tells me to go install stuff when I type in a command for something I don't have installed
<norsetto> sistpoty: btw, I'm working on the dapper version
<sistpoty> norsetto: ah, /me looked at gutsy
<sistpoty> rockets: I guess it's somewhere in the package command-not-found
<rockets> sistpoty, hehe
<sistpoty> (was no joke actually, as there is such a package ;)
<rockets> sistpoty, yeah i just looked it up, thanks
<rockets> ive always wondered how that worked
<sistpoty> np
<rockets> btw the description of command-not-found-data still says
<rockets> "Data for edgy"
<norsetto> this sucks the big one
<norsetto> keescook: hey kees, we stumbled against a little problem here
<davromaniak> is Sebastien Bacher here ???
<keescook> norsetto: what's up?
<norsetto> keescook: I'm trying to patch sylpheed too (the others are corrected), but this one is something a bit obtuse
<keescook> ?
<norsetto> keescook: the debian source package contains a .tar.gz and nether cdbs not dbs seems to be able to create a patch
<bddebian> Ack I hate those
<norsetto> bddebian: how do I understand you .....
<keescook> norsetto: ew
<sistpoty> norsetto: cdbs-edit-patch 06mynewsecurityfix doesn't work?
<norsetto> sistpoty: no :-(
<keescook> norsetto: if it really isn't in orig.tar.gz form, then just patch it inline.  no other option, really.
<sistpoty> ;(
<norsetto> keescook: but they have already cdbs patches in there, there must be a way to have this working .....
* keescook goes to look
<pwnguin> what's the best way to represent ubuntu specific changes to a package?
<keescook> norsetto: hm, I don't think you're right -- I see orig.tar.gz for dapper, edgy, feisty of "sylpheed"
<norsetto> keescook: thats right
<norsetto> keescook: try to dpkg-source one of them .dsc
<pwnguin> for example, debian has a package called gdc, while ubuntu has gdc-4.1. do i just change the control file, or do i keep a patch for it?
<sistpoty> keescook: it uses the tarball rule
<keescook> I must be misunderstanding something
<norsetto> sistpoty: it does, but fails with this: cd: 73: can't cd to /tmp/cdbs-new-patch.J18021/sylpheed-2.2.4.new/build-tree/sylpheed-$(VERSION)
<sistpoty> norsetto: yes, that's exactly what it does for me from the beginning on :(
<geser> pwnguin: I can't find gdc in Debian unstable only gdc-4.1
<norsetto> keescook: in the sylpheed .orig.tar.gz there is no tree, there is another tar.gz
<sistpoty> norsetto: maybe you could fiddle (or temporarily remove) DEB_TAR_SRCDIR from rules?
<norsetto> keescook: so when you dpkg-source the *.dsc you get a .tar.gz instead of the tree source (rules is made to work with this through tarball.mk1)
<keescook> norsetto: oooh, evil.  yeah, you'll likely have to unpack it and play with it by hand
<keescook> norsetto: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kees/scripts/u-patch
<keescook> I use that to "unpack and patch" packages
<norsetto> keescook: ok, let me check that
<sistpoty> norsetto: found it, run /bin/sh debian/get-version.sh and replace $(VERSION) from debian/rules, DEB_TAR_SRCDIR line with it, that works for me
<norsetto> sistpoty: yes, but why idt doesn't work with it!? its 2.2.4
<sistpoty> norsetto: not too sure, maybe some evil script looks for DEB_TAR_SRCDIR with grep instead of including the makefile?
<norsetto> hmmm, this obviously was working at least in dapper/edgy/feisty though
<norsetto> keescook: would that be acceptable for a security fix?
<sistpoty> norsetto: cdbs-edit-patch, line 66 is the evildoer
* norsetto checks
<norsetto> sistpoty: you know I wonder, if it will work with a simple assigment
<sistpoty> norsetto: you mean the sylpheed package?
<norsetto> sistpoty: do you think this changed for gutsy?
<sistpoty> norsetto: no idea actually
<sistpoty> (cdbs-edit-patch just explains why it doesn't work)
<norsetto> sistpoty: you been a great help :-)
* norsetto hugs sistpoty
<sistpoty> you're welcome ;)
<asisak> Whoopie: uploaded xchat
<asisak> Whoopie: thanks for your patch
<zxz> Hi, I worked to create locales packages for sunbird for universe and I'll be ready soon to upload. I followed the instructions to be added in REVU but it's been several days and I still don't have access, can somebody help me around that?
<geser> !info sunbird gutsy
<ubotu> sunbird: Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 7506 kB, installed size 22304 kB
<zxz> on launchpad, I'm Savann Carignan
<sistpoty> norsetto: bug #137827 reported :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137827 in cdbs "cdbs-edit-patch fails with tarball.mk and a nonstatic DEB_TAR_SRCDIR" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137827
<norsetto> bugger it :-)
<sistpoty> (needed to write this over a few times, since I only flamed cdbs the first few tries *g*)
<norsetto> sistpoty: :-D
<norsetto> sistpoty: I think I will confirm the bug :-)
<bddebian> mertiki: Is this just a patch to the existing package?
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> mertiki: I'll look over it in a few minutes, but first I'm out for a cigarette
<mertiki> no, it's the locales, to gives langage support to sunbird
<bddebian> mmm, cigarette
<mertiki> no problem
<pwnguin> geser: maybe it's a virtual package?
<pwnguin> geser: gdc-4.1 provides gdc
<bddebian> Damn I hate little packages with HUGE build-depends
<pwnguin> geser: it seems i dont need to change it after all
<sistpoty> mertiki: what was the package name that you uploaded to revu?
* tonyy writes a perl script that depends on ubuntu-desktop for bddebian
<bddebian> heh
<mertiki> I didn't because I can't have access to revu, it's the first time that I try this and my packages are quite simple
<ScottK> tonyy: Maybe a script that compares something between Ubuntu and Kubuntu so it needs to depend on kubuntu-desktop too.
<mertiki> I followed the instructions to gain access for upload to revu, but I'm not able to use it yet
<ScottK> mertiki: When did you upload your GPG key to launchpad and join the 'contributors' team?
<sistpoty> mertiki: oh. you'll only get an account for revu, once you actually upload a package (since your account can then only be used to comment to packages you've uploaded to revu)
<tonyy> ScottK: haha
<mertiki> the packages that I'll upload are sunbird-locale-fr_0.5-0ubuntu1_all, etc. for each language
<bddebian> ScottK, tonyy: You two are evil :-)
<mertiki> ah.... goutsh
<mertiki> sorry all :P
<sistpoty> mertiki: just go ahead and upload these. if they don't show up (which they should, because your key is in revu's keyring), please ask again ;)
<ScottK> mertiki: You do know we are past new package freeze for Gutsy, right?
<mertiki> my GPG key is uploaded since several months and I joined the team since 1 or 2 weaks
<sistpoty> mertiki: yes, it's already in revu's keyring, I just checked
<mertiki> ScottK : Gutsy won't receive new packages?
<bddebian> Nope
<ScottK> Not without an exception approved.
<mertiki> If I upload today, it will only be in the next release right?
<sistpoty> ScottK: but we're not yet past translation freeze? (so this might be worth an exception, though I now absulotely nothing about how translations are or should be handled)
<ScottK> The biggest issue is that the archive admins who have to manually review all new packages have other stuff to do late in the cycle so we don't want to burden them unless it's important.
* ScottK neither.
<ScottK> Not saying they won't get in, just that it needs to be looked at.
<mertiki> It's not critically pressing, I'm new to this so I'm learning too :)
<sistpoty> I guess we could need someone with knowledge about translations in the motu team *g*
<ScottK> That would be good.
<bddebian> pfft, what else do you need but English? ;-P
<ScottK> Won't be me.  All I could do are English to English translations.
<asisak> Do you need one who can translate or one who can make applications translation-aware?
* sistpoty considered starting a Franconian (local dialect/slang) for ubuntu, but sistpoty was drunk back then *g*
<mertiki> haha, I don't know if it looks like I'm french, but I am. Each english phrase is hard to write
<ScottK> One who at least understands how the process works.
<asisak> The general process or the one with Rosetta?
<sistpoty> asisak: rather someone who knows how rosetta integrates with all that (which is a superset of both, I guess)
<ScottK> mertiki: All kidding aside, we do appreciate the extra effort it takes to communicate in a non-native language.
<ScottK> asisak: Yes.
<mertiki> ScottK :  thanks your welcome :)
* asisak always welcomes tautologies :)
<asisak> ScottK: bug 137712, can we have a feisty backport now? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137712 in xchat "[PATCH]  XCHATSHAREDIR variable not correct" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137712
* bddebian starts a Klingon translation team
<mertiki> I think that for Mozilla-products like Sunbird, Rosetta isn't the solution because xpi extensions already exists. the language support for thunderbird is xpi files installed through apt
<sistpoty> bddebian: Kha'Plah!
<bddebian> hehe
<ScottK> asisak: File a feisty-backports bug and test it and yes.
<sistpoty> ok, I'll have to go to bed now... gn8 everyone
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty
<bddebian> w000
<imbrandon> t
<bddebian> Nice package name: quiteinsanegimpplugin
<mertiki> @++ everyone and thanks for the answers
<bddebian> We are supposed to be removing the packages from Lucas's list if we "fix" them?
<bddebian> geser: ^ ?
<bddebian> w00t, rekall finally built
<bddebian> la la la
<geser> I've asked lucas if I should remove fixed packages or comment them and he left it to me how to handle it
<bddebian> Aye I saw your comment, hence why I am confirming with you? :)
<geser> I tried commenting them but I found that is easier to remove fixed package as this way it easier to see which still need fixing
<ajmitch> good morning
<geser> Hi ajmitch
<geser> bddebian: is removing fixed packages from the list ok for you or do you prefer commenting?
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> geser: No I think it's good.  I was going to do that before but since it wasn't my page...
<asisak> ScottK: how many testing do we need?
<asisak> Should I announce the package and let some people test it?
<ScottK> asisak: For backports the standard is pretty low.  As long as it builds, installs, and runs, it's good.
<asisak> ScottK: I see.
<asisak> I guess I should only change the package to have a proper version then
<asisak> Or is it automatic?
<ScottK> All you have to do is take your Gutsy source package and build it for Feisty and test it.
<ScottK> Say in the bug you've done that.
<ScottK> The creation of the backported package is done via an archive admin script.
<bddebian> geser: OK, I've removed all mine
<geser> yeah, the list gets shorter
* asisak has done testing on xchat 
<asisak> ScottK: what should I do now?
<ScottK> File the bug in Feisty backports
<asisak> there is a bug in feisty backports
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> asisak: Please say in the bug that you tested it on Feisty and it works and then edit the title to be a backports request for the new version.
<ScottK> Set it to confirmed when you are done.  In Progress in backports means it's been acked to the archive.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  I'll look at it later if jdong doesn't get it first.
<jdong> asisak: thanks,  I was looking athtat bug report earlier today too
<asisak> thanks ScottK
<jdong> asisak: it looks good for approval; let me eat dinner then push that through
<asisak> thanks jdong as well
<asisak> Enjoy your dinner, jdong
<asisak> Good night, everyone.
<norsetto> I have ever say again that I want to do 9 security patches in a row, please, just please, shoot me in the heart
<geser> that bad?
<bddebian> Later gang
<norsetto> geser: worse :-)
<norsetto> bddebian: nigthie
* keescook hugs norsetto
* norsetto is to weak to resist ....
<norsetto> bets are open on the one that I screwed !
<keescook> they all look fine to me.  :)
<norsetto> wait, bets are open on the one I didn't screw :-)
<geser> norsetto: I hope you don't get nightmares from the patches
<norsetto> keescook: sorry it took so long, bloody cdbs-edit-patch bug and all, if it wasn for sistpoty (god bless him)
<keescook> and now i get to go do 8 updates (krb5 & librpcsecgss again -- upstream got their patch wrong)
<norsetto> geser: heck!
<keescook> norsetto: no problemo!  thank you for doing all the heavy lifting!  I'll get them all published shortly here.
<norsetto> keescook: what is amazing is the amount of time it takes to add 6 bloody bytes .....
<keescook> yeah, it's crazy.
* ajmitch should get patching a package for security updates
<keescook> ajmitch: want to do claws-mail for gutsy?  I think norsetto is tapped.  :)
<ajmitch> for CVE-2007-4048
<norsetto> keescook: is it available already from Debian?
<ajmitch> keescook: if I do, it'll be sometime this weekend :)
<keescook> norsetto: well, 3.0.0 was packaged for Debian, so you'd have to file a UVF exception to merge it to gutsy.
<keescook> or you can just down (yet another) tiny patch.  :)
* norsetto checking debian repo :-)
* ajmitch has to convince ScottK & co of the need for phpgroupware 0.9.16.012
<norsetto> keescook: you know, I just patched claws-mail 3 days ago .....
<keescook> heh
<norsetto> the story of my life, I'm always a tad bit too late :-)
<norsetto> keescook: I don't think the patch for gutsy will be a security patch, right, just a normal patch would do?
<keescook> norsetto: correct; regular versioning.  but please still mention the CVE in the changelog.
<norsetto> keescook: sure
<ScottK> ajmitch: Anything with php in the name is by definition crack, so I don't think it matters much which version.
<ajmitch> thanks for the useful input
<ScottK> Hey, I'm easy.
<ScottK> Back later.
<norsetto> keescook: done, I guess I don't need to subscribe u-u-s since you will sponsor that?
<keescook> norsetto: sure thing.
<norsetto> keescook: ok, I screwed it up ..... I just nominated it for gutsy :-)
<keescook> norsetto: s'okay.  :)
<keescook> norsetto: does sylpheed-claws in gutsy need an update too?  I see that sylpheed is already fixed, and claws-mail replaced sylpheed-claws-gtks (which you just fixed)
<keescook> I'll build it as soon as my builds of krb5 and librpc (for a 3 releases) finished.  I think I need a 6-CPU machine.  ;)
<norsetto> I thought sylpheed-claws was replaced by claws-mail, let me check
<keescook> norsetto: oh, perhaps they were both replaced by claws-mail ?
<keescook> if that's the case, we should file a "remove" request for sylpheed-claws
<keescook> (which is still in the archive for gutsy)
<geser> isn't sylpheed-claws the gtk1 version?
<geser> and claws-mail the renamed gtk2 version?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> IMO sylpheed-claws should just be removed.
<ScottK> keescook: Yes please.  IIRC that's the last rdepend for gpgme.
<ScottK> Then we can kill that too.
<keescook> ScottK: can you file a removal bug?  I'm juggling a bunch atm
<ScottK> keescook: Will do, but maybe not until tomorrow.
<ScottK> Maybe tonight.
<keescook> ScottK: no rush.  :)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-07
<leonel> Scottk  for bug  #115269    thanks  to  kevin Cole from  DC LoCo  that point me to the ubuntu  psycopg2 howto  I have  now  psycopg2-2.0.6 for dapper
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115269 in ubuntu "[backport]  python-psycopg2 From Feisty to Dapper" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115269
<norsetto> if we remove sylpheed-claws than sylpheed should go too? or not?
<norsetto> ah, life is full of questions ....
<ScottK> sylpheed-claws was a fork of sylpheed, so not necessarily.
<ScottK> leonel: How did you get it to work?
<huats> norsetto: hi
<huats> norsetto: I've seen that you changed the status of THE bug ;)
<norsetto> hey, I was just sending comments
<huats> oh
<huats> ok
<huats> :)
<norsetto> I can tell them here if you prefer?
<huats> no rush
<huats> send them... if you don't mind of course
<norsetto> huats: no probs, its gone
<leonel> ScottK:  downloaded  the  2.0.5.1    and  it's amost ready to build  just changed    the  python2.3-dev  to  python2.4-dev  and  the dependecies for  python << 2.4 to  python <= 2.4
<leonel> ScottK:   then  just updated to 2.0.6
<huats> norsetto:  ok thanks
<norsetto> pdp ;-)
<huats> LOL
<ScottK> leonel: If you can make a debdiff from the Gutsy package to the Dapper one, maybe we can get a source backport done.
<norsetto> OK, last build and I'm going to bed
<leonel> Scottk the dapper  that  I've builded  ?
<ScottK> leonel: Yes
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<leonel> Scottk ok
<huats> norsetto: regarding the section pb, I did it for the ppa build...
<norsetto> huats: yes, forgot that
<huats> norsetto: Oh I already changed it.. do I change it back ?
<norsetto> huats: what?
<huats> norsetto: I've just uploaded a new debdiff with your comments...
<norsetto> huats: and?
<huats> so do you want me to let it to "Section: games" or to switch it back to "Section: universe/games"
<norsetto> huats: its fine like you did it, but the changelog? You forgot to wrap the entries?
<huats> oups
<huats> norsetto: I will do it right now...
<norsetto> you still have problems with the pbuilder at home?
<huats> norsetto: yes... I dont know what is happening. I can't get a dependency
<norsetto> huats: which one?
<huats> norsetto: plib1.8.4-dev
<ScottK> huats: When was the last time you did pbuilder update
<norsetto> I'm off to bed :-D
<huats> ok
<norsetto> :-D :=D :=D
<huats> norsetto: I'll attach the patch
<huats> and I'll wait for your comments ;)
<norsetto> what I would like is for you to build it with pbuilder
<huats> ok
<huats> I will...
<norsetto> did you see what scottK asked you?
<huats> continue to try
<huats> yep
<huats> ScottK:  I've redone it in case right now...
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<norsetto> ok, after you build it, check the installation, if you think everything is ok, subscribe u-u-s
<ajmitch> hi TheMuso
<norsetto> huats: they will sponsor your upload
<norsetto> TheMuso: \o/
<huats> norsetto: ok
<huats> norsetto: thanks... again....
<norsetto> de rien ...
<norsetto> good night all
<huats> I still have the dependency pb on plib1.8.4-dev
<huats> ScottK: do you have an idea why ?
<ScottK> Did the problem happen again after you updated?
<huats> tep
<huats> yep
<ScottK> Hmmm
<huats> E: Couldn't find package plib1.8.4-dev
<ScottK> huats: Do you have universe enabled?
<ScottK> If you followed the standard Ubuntu pbuilder how-to the answer to that question is no and that's why.
<ScottK> That or you have a stuck mirror that's missing the pacakge.
<ScottK> Gotta run to pick up a kid from school.
<huats> COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"
<huats> in pbuilderc
<ScottK> OK.  That should be find then.
<ScottK> Look up a little higher in the log and see if there are any other error messages relating to that package.
<ScottK> I'll be back in a while.
<ScottK> Maybe someone else can help you in the meantime.
<huats> i want to wrap a changelog to 80 caracters... but I don't know how to handle  the date with the wrap...
<huats> does anybody has an idea ?
<wasabi> Howdy. Um, I have a Debian merge for Samba which fixes... what I'd consider a pretty serious bug. Is it able to make it in?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<wasabi> Hmm. Where do I go to convince somebody to merge some non-upstream changes from Debian's samba package?
<wasabi> =)
<wasabi> I've done the hard work.
<nealmcb> wasabi: is there a bug for it?  describe the changes....
<wasabi> Well, the one major change is an update to fhs.patch which fixes winbind authentication caching. 3.0.25b-1 is broken in this regard.
<wasabi> If you're a laptop user, that matters.
<wasabi> There are a few other small bug fixes that come along with it... but if required those can be removed.
<wasabi> And no LP bug exists yet.
<nealmcb> what are the debian references?
<wasabi> Hmm, say that again?
<nealmcb> I'm hardly one who could help you, except by helping you get the details out in the open here so someone can help.
<nealmcb> debian bugs, patches, etc....
<wasabi> Well, the major issue can be fixed by dropping debian/patches/fhs.path into Ubuntu's version.
<nealmcb> also, you might have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<wasabi> oh man new channels every day
<nealmcb> wasabi: there has been a lot of recent discussion on samba on the server list and channel, mostly about dapper's samba
<nealmcb> but an LP bug would be the best way to get things started....
<wasabi> yeah filing one
<nealmcb> :-)
<wasabi> nealmcb: What importants/milestone would be appropiate for this?
<nealmcb> wasabi: other folks will triage it and fill that stuff in, I think
<wasabi> But not if nobody is forced to read it before gutsy is released.
<nealmcb> wasabi: I think only qa team members can set the importance.  discussing it after you file it, probably in the server channel, should get it the exposure it deserves
<nealmcb> .... and trying to force behavior isn't usually the best route :-)
<pygi> wasabi, what do you need?
<wasabi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/137859
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137859 in samba "winbind cache does not work on 3.0.25b-1" [Critical,New] 
<wasabi> Apparently I can set importance Heh.
<ajmitch> unfortunately yes
<ajmitch> I don't think it should be critical, since it's a problem with a non-default setting
<wasabi> You mean because cache is disabled by default?
<ajmitch> yes, generally critical is reserved for those problems which will break out of the box (iirc)
<ajmitch> soren was last to touch samba, but I can probably take a look
<wasabi> What's appropriate? It will basically be a regression for people upgrading.
<nealmcb> wasabi: well, looks like you are on the qa ("bugs") team :-)
<wasabi> Which will prevent them from logging on unexpectedly.
<ajmitch> nealmcb: because he's in MOTU
<ajmitch> we may want to get 3.0.25c into gutsy anyway
<wasabi> I don't do much actual Ubuntu work, maybe once every 6 months.
<ajmitch> since it's a bugfix release
<wasabi> So I completely forget how things work.
<nealmcb> ajmitch: ahhh....
<wasabi> I couldn't even find the freeze schedule this time. =/
<ajmitch> GutsyReleaseSchedule
<wasabi> Yes. I did eventually find it. :0
<ajmitch> :)
* ajmitch grabs samba sources
<wasabi> The merge o matic hasn't don it for c
<wasabi> I just put together a samba-3.0.25b-2ubuntu1 package though.
<ajmitch> because MoM hasn't refreshed for awhile
<wasabi> See, the last time I worked with MoM is was some silly thing running in scott's ~
<wasabi> heh
<wasabi> apparently it's ultra hip now.
<ajmitch> apparantly
<ajmitch> sigh, I had to get the broken http.us.d.o server in the rotation
<ajmitch> looks like we really should be using 3.0.25c
<wasabi> Well, at least somebody responsible(tm) knows about it now, and I can go on my merry way. Thanks ajmitch. =)
<ajmitch> heh
<nealmcb> wasabi: thanks for the report and help
<ajmitch> hopefully the release team won't mind approve a UVF exception for this
<zul_> hmmm?
<ajmitch> zul_: samba, in main
<zul> i dont think so but good luck ;)
<ajmitch> there's a good chance - it's a bugfix release that upstream *really* recommends people use
<ajmitch>  67 files changed, 1626 insertions(+), 348 deletions(-)
<ajmitch> 400 lines of that are in doc files & changelog
<bddebian> ajmitch: Help me fix uclibc instead :-)
<ajmitch> no
<bddebian> ajmitch: :'-(
<zul> whats the uclibc problem?
<bddebian> Well it needs updated but besides that one of the scripts tries to use version.h to determine the kernel version
<bddebian> It FTBFSs
<zul> i say leave it no one really uses it since there is no bug reports
<bddebian> Grr, avscan needs a UVFe sync request :-(
<bddebian> Anyone bored and want to file one for me? :-)
<ScottK> zul and bddebian: I'd say ask for removal rather than leave it FTBFS.
<ScottK> Any claws-mail users out there?
<ScottK> If there are, I'd appreciate it if someone could test if nautilus-sendto works with claws-mail or not.  I don't run Gnome, so I can't test it.
<bddebian> Is grep-dctrl still the best/only way to get reverse build-depends?
<bddebian> Weird, I guess nothing build-deps on uclibc
<ScottK> apt-cache agrees with that.
<ajmitch> orphaned in debian, 4 RC bugs
* ScottK wonders how hard it would be for StevenK to adapt requestsync to a new devscript "requestremoval".
<ajmitch> you could always adapt it yourself
<bddebian> ajmitch: adapt or adopt? :_)
<ScottK> I could, but he seems to have a special joy in removals.  I may if he doesn't.
<ScottK> It's Python so there's at least a slim shot I could program it.
<bddebian> I get joy in removals?
<ScottK> No, StevenK.
<bddebian> Oh
<ScottK> Thus it might be fun for him to fashion a requestremoval script.
<bddebian> ScottK: Hey there's a new UVFe for you to approve ;-)
<ScottK> bddebian: Already acked it.
<bddebian> Doh, damn you are too good
<ScottK> A key point is that even if you could make the current version build, it won't work with the clamav we have.
<ScottK> So we need the new version.
* bddebian changes bddebianisagod page to scottkisagod
<ScottK> No. if anything it should be scottkreadstomuchemail.
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Well that page never should have existed in the first place :-)
<ScottK> Ah.  Self depreacting too.  I should add that to the page.
* ajmitch grovels
<ScottK> Err. deprecating.
<bddebian> To what page?
<ScottK> The bddebianisagod page.
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to get a .gpg keyring file (for import purposes) off all Ubuntu Members, everybody with LP accounts, or some other useful set of folks?
<bddebian> ScottK: That page is actually still there?  Sad
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: where?
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: though not a keyring as such, but you can get it out of the team +rdf page
<ajmitch> a public key block for each team member, iirc
<ScottK> bddebian: The simple fact that you try and deny the truth of it just means it's more true because you are so modest.
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: revu uses it to import everyone in a team
<pwnguin> that reminds me to add my key to my trusted sources list
<pwnguin> tired of my own ppa being untrusted
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: sorry, it just gives the fingerprint & url to retrieve the key
<bddebian> ScottK: Stop, everyone knows it was a joke page
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: hmm - looking into it
<ajmitch> ScottK: he reinforces your point
<imbrandon> uclibc is orphaned ajmitch ? wow
<bddebian> Hasnt seen an update since 2005 iirc
<ajmitch> imbrandon: has been for ages in debian
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: I need something in GnuPG-recognized format - how does REVU handle it from there?
<imbrandon> wonder why, seems like a popular package
<ajmitch> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=418808
<ubotu> Debian bug 418808 in wnpp "O: uclibc -- micro C library" [Normal,Open] 
<ajmitch> no, it's not really that popular
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: it pulls each key & imports it
<ajmitch> there's a script to do it
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> Any way to sync the entire keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
* ScottK wonders what the heck tonyyarusso is up to...
<bddebian> Can't be good :-)
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: Trying to populate a new install of enigmail so that all of the Ubuntu mailing list messages show up as validated
<ScottK> bddebian: I am, honestly, glad to have you back.
<bddebian> ScottK: Thanks man.  I'm still debating on whether or not I'm glad to be back ;-)
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Except how much mail is signed?
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: I doubt it
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: most of the -devel and other more official lists, I'd imagine.
<ScottK> OK.
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: you're probably looking at *many* more keys than you realistically want to have on the public keyring
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: perhaps
<ScottK> I suspect that the key search algorithm in enigmail was not designed to scale that way.
<ajmitch> gpg slows down a bit with a massive keyring
<tonyyarusso> So I should just manually add ones as I see them is what you're saying.
<ScottK> And enigmail is the Thunderbird extension.  It's probably not design with this kind of enterprise scale in mind.
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: yes
<ScottK> I wouldn't even go that far.  I'd add the ones you care about.
<tonyyarusso> :(
* ScottK does grecery shopping.
<ScottK> Suave Kids Smoothers Strawberry Swirl Shampoo or Suave Kids 2in1 Smoothers Cowabunga Coconut Tear Free Shampoo
<ScottK> The joys of living in a house full of girls.
<bddebian> I hear that
<bddebian> The strawberry does smell good though :-)
<imbrandon> ScottK: i hear ya , i'm the only male here too
<imbrandon> wife and 10 yr old and 6 yr old
<ScottK> The coconut was on sale.
<imbrandon> fun fun fun
* ScottK has wife, 15, 13, and 4.
<ScottK> And the 15 year old is REALLY 15.
<jmg> ScottK: sounds like hel
<jmg> hell
* bddebian has wife, 8,6, and 3 and 2 frickin' female cats.. Sheesh
<bddebian> And the 8 year THINKS she's 15 ;-P
<jmg> weak Y chromosome. :)
<ScottK> Just you wait.  You have no idea.
<tonyyarusso> Just wait until she IS 15, that'll be fun
<bddebian> No shit eh jmg :)
<ScottK> You think she thinks she's 15.
<bddebian> ScottK: I'm moving out for the teen years :-)
<ScottK> You aren't to far from Valley Forge Military Academy.  They take boarders.
<bddebian> Nice
* ScottK went to a basketball game at their college once a LONG time ago.
<bddebian> Where are you again?
* bddebian has no memory anymore :-(
<ScottK> Outside Baltimore, MD, but I went to University in Philly.
<bddebian> "went to University"??? Sound Europeon to me ;-P
<ScottK> Escaped the home town (Kansas City - Hi imbrandon) and went to college at the University of Pennsylvania.
<ScottK> Better?
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> hey Kansas City was Metropolitan compared to where I grew up
<ScottK> Where did you grow up?
<bddebian> s/was/is/
<bddebian> Benson, IL.  Population: 500
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's small.
<bddebian> And I think that was counting the dogs ;-P
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> LongPointyStick: Bug 137870 is a UVFe to fix a clamav rdepends problem...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137870 in avscan "[UVFe Sync Request]  avscan 3.2.1-openssl-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137870
<bddebian> Gah bayonne is a mess and I really don't feel like filing another UVFe :'-(
* Hobbsee pokes for life
* ajmitch pokes back
<joejaxx> :P
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Bug 137870 is a UVFe to fix a clamav rdepends problem...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137870 in avscan "[UVFe Sync Request]  avscan 3.2.1-openssl-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137870
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ah, cool.  doit
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<ScottK> bddebian: Your UVFe is approved.
<bddebian> Thanks
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: hi!
<bddebian> Bedtime, gnight gang
<ScottK> Good night all.  Time to clean the kitchen, feed the dogs, and get to bed (eventually...).
<asisak> Good morning!
<zorg_the_false> q. is it possible to compress a .deb with lzma ?
<mertiki> I'm about to upload 21 language pack packages into REVU and because it's my first time, I want to make sure that I don't make any mistake, can anyone assist me around that?
<mertiki> forgot to mention : the language packs are for sunbird, and because there's no source, the .deb packages are already created for any platform
<Hobbsee> you cant upload .debs to revu, nor to ubuntu
<asisak> mertiki: I don't have time to do so now, but if you cannot find someone else, I'd be glad to help you. But my duties can last till tomorrow... :)
<asisak> But you need some source. If not provided, provide some... :)
<asisak> (as Hobbsee already said)
<asisak> BTW hey Hobbsee :)
<mertiki> asisak : provide some? what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> hiya
<mertiki> I understand that the package must respect rules, but what I have can't actually be compiled, it's language packs
<mertiki> asisak : no problem, I can ask my questions tomorrow :) thanks
* asisak would suggest that you inspect firefox and thunderbird language packs
* asisak is almost sure sunbird ones can be built up in a very similar fashion
<mertiki> hum!! that's evident, thanks!
<asisak> There is also an some mozilla group who takes care of these. I don't remember either their name or their LP id but you can search for them :)
<DarkMageZ> the myspell packages are yet another set of examples on how it can be done
<mertiki> I know that thunderbird and firefox uses EXACTLY the same language pack system, it will be very similar
<ScottK> asisak: You are a Gnome person, right?
* asisak tried to do some sports, but seems to end up as a Gnome, yeah
<ScottK> Would you be up for a little testing some time today?
<asisak> Maybe in the afternoon. That is about 14-15 UTC
<asisak> But in the night or tomorrow for sure.
<ScottK> I'm trying to get rid of sypheed-claws and currently nautilus-sendto suggests it.  I was wondering if you would check and see if nautilus-sendto works with claws-mail?
* asisak would gladly do that later
<ScottK> I need to know if I should just remove the suggests or update it.
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> I'm about to go to bed anyway, so there's abslutely no rush.
<asisak> Where can I get the new one?
<asisak> Or should I ping you if I have time?
<ScottK> There isn't a new one.
<ScottK> Just install claws-mail and nautilus-sendto and see if they work together or not.
<mertiki> thanks asisak, Hobbsee and DarkMageZ, the source packages for thunderbird-locale is very revelant, I'll work on this tomorrow
<mertiki> @+
<asisak> ScottK: okay. I'll give it a try.
<zorg_the_false> q. is it possible to compress a ubuntu .deb with lzma ?
<asisak> zorg_the_false: what do you mean?
<asisak> lzma *.deb
<ScottK> asisak: Thanks.
<asisak> Do you want to have a deb that has content compressed with lzma?
<asisak> ScottK: you are welcome
<zorg_the_false> asisak: instead of storing a .tgz inside the .deb, you store a .tar.lzma
<zorg_the_false> asisak: lzma got significant advantage over .bz2 or .gz. smaller output (around 30% smaller) and faster decompression
<zorg_the_false> asisak: this mean less burden on the server and faster installation for the user
<ScottK> If there happen to be any core-devs hangin about that are interested in getting rid of old, buggy packages (StevenK), Bug #137901 is ready to be uploaded.  It's a step towards the demise of sypheed-claws and gpgme.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137901 in pilot-link "libpisock9 suggests obsolete sylpheed-claws and sylpheed-claws-gtk2 packages" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137901
<asisak> zorg_the_false: I am not sure. With dbs you can have .tar.bz2 inside the archive. You should have a look if it supports tar.lzma as well.
<zorg_the_false> btw 7z produces even smaller output, but not tar compatible. 7z produces around 43% smaller output than .tgz on my tests
<zorg_the_false> asisak: ok thanks
<asisak> You are welcome.
<asisak> See you later. Go MOTUs!
<ScottK> Good night all (again)
<jussi01> night ScottK
<dholbach> good morning
<\sh> how mangled the debian/changelog of wine? I see, that some entries from ubuntu are missing
<\sh> s/how/who/
<ajmitch> morning dholbach, \sh
<\sh> hey ajmitch how is live?
<\sh> s/live/life/
<ajmitch> still going :)
<ajmitch> how are you?
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<\sh> ajmitch, well, in the middle of a transition ;) preparing for marriage, adding some new furniture to the new flat, trying to solve the "there is no baby, honey, please add one" problem, and again playing with ubuntu ,-)
<\sh> the usual ;)
<\sh> ajmitch, oh...and trying to fix wine to provide 32bit apps on amd64
<ajmitch> fun :)
<ajmitch> sounds like you've got a busy life
<\sh> ajmitch, I could need someone who explain how zone+plone+all addon products are working...looks like that because of my work here, there are more packages coming for addon products
<\sh> and it looks like that I'm becoming a very intensive gnome user...
* ajmitch has used zope & plone a little
* StevenK waits for update-initramfs to be stuffed into a trigger.
<dholbach> \sh: bug 137906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137906 in python-launchpad-bugs "RFE: Add function to create a new bugreport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137906
<dholbach> \sh: I'll test it a bit, then will let you know if it works
<\sh> dholbach, cool...:) so I could spam u-u-s some more ;)
<dholbach> easy easy :-)
<\sh> ajmitch, we use zone+plone for our company handbook
<dholbach> but this is great news
<\sh> so..I have to install Feisty on some new external company webservers...I think my CTO will hate me for this
<\sh> bbl
<cavedon> hi all!
<cavedon> is anybody uploading the debdiff in bug #135671?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135671 in wengophone "Candidate revision wengophone_2.1.1.dfsg0-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135671
<cavedon> tnx
<StevenK> ScottK: devscripts and pilot-link uploaded.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> g'day all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what do I write in changelog for an updated package, gutsy or unstable?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmmm maybe unstable is for debian packages merged
<soren> Le-Chuck_ITA: Ubuntu packages should never have "unstable" as the distribution.
<soren> Le-Chuck_ITA: WEll, synced packages will have "unstable" as the distribution, but not merged ones.
<soren> Le-Chuck_ITA: Rule of thumb: If it says "ubuntu" anywhere in the version string, the distribution should be an Ubuntu one.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I have a bigger problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I forgot my passphrase!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> damn
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I was just a step before debdiffing :)
<soren> Le-Chuck_ITA: :)
<MehdiHassanpour> hi motu, I want to backport a package from Gutsy for Feisty but it has a dependency in Gutsy... any help?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> are you using prevu?
<MehdiHassanpour> no, Pbuilder
<Le-Chuck_ITA> using prevu I backported dependencies too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> before the main package
<MehdiHassanpour> Le-Chuck_ITA: which one can handle this easier ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> last time I used prevu was before feisty for some edgy backport
<MehdiHassanpour> and then uploaded them to your apt repo ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I did it by hand
<Le-Chuck_ITA> backporting dependencies first
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but they were few
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what are you backporting
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am not a MOTU
<MehdiHassanpour> stardict
<Le-Chuck_ITA> just to clarify I am a newbie here :)
<MehdiHassanpour> ;-)
<MehdiHassanpour> any MOTU can help ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> looking at the dependencies did you try to compiling from source?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sistpoty|work> siretart: around?
<MehdiHassanpour> Le-Chuck_ITA: nope!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> why?=
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what is missing?
<MehdiHassanpour> didn't try... don't know
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah try that then :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you have gutsy sources in sources.list?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean deb-src
<MehdiHassanpour> no!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you have feisty
<MehdiHassanpour> I have feisty
<DarkMageZ> MehdiHassanpour, unpack the source package of stardict from gutsy and fix the build-dep from libgucharmap-dev to libgucharmap6-dev
<DarkMageZ> then put it back together and compile
<MehdiHassanpour> DarkMageZ: ty :-) I was thinking if this will work
<siretart> sistpoty|work: yes
<siretart> sistpoty|work: but I've taken a day off for today. car broke down yesterday, but is already okay
<siretart> sistpoty|work: so I'm at home currently :)
<sistpoty|work> siretart: yes, just stopped by at your office
<sistpoty|work> siretart: actually I wanted to ask about spooky
<sistpoty|work> -> query?
<siretart> sure
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know this is not the right place, but I am working for the Universe at the moment. I have two GPG keys for the same e-mail address, how do I get rid of the old and tell debuild to use the new one?
<sistpoty|work> cya
<Le-Chuck_ITA> please...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I beg you
<BlueT_Malaysia> Le-Chuck_ITA: expire the old one, or delete it from your key chain?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh, there's the -k option to debuild
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that solves my problem :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I can't delete the key
<Le-Chuck_ITA> since I don't have the passphrase
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it seems
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or I can't edit that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but to delete it I have to delete secret keys first
<Le-Chuck_ITA> which will delete all of them?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but if you have no time it does not matter since I can debuild now
<Amaranth> you don't have the certificate to revoke it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ehm...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I created keys with gnupg
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does it create a certificate somewhere
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<geser> Le-Chuck_ITA: how to you want to sign when you don't have the passphrase?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I created a new key
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I have to get rid of the old one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I could just have deleted .gnupg
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and created the new key
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I didn't do and don't want do do that now
<geser> if you don't have the passphrase anymore you can't create a revoke certificate for it
<geser> so your only option is to delete the key from your keyring (if you uploaded it to a keyserver it will stay there forever)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's bad but the only solution I think, however I am not able to delete the key since gpg asks me to delete secret keys first
<geser> use gpg --delete-secret-keys youroldkeyid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmmm ok you're right
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I saw the final "s" and I got convinced it would not accept myoldkeyid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am deconcentrated
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you
<geser> Le-Chuck_ITA: you should also generate a revocation certificate for you new key and store it safely in case you forget the secret passphrase or the private part of the key gets lost (harddisk failure)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gpg --gen-revoke KEY?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<dholbach> can somebody please pull the latest ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk from bzr and try revuput and see if it works for you?
<dholbach> I just typed     revuput -n my-ppa -sa         and it did bug 137926 for me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137926 in hello "Please sponsor hello 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137926
<dholbach> I thought that might help with the sponsoring process
<dholbach> (you'll need python-launchpad-bugs 0.2.9)
<siretart> dholbach: I'm currently taking a look at it. a few notes:
<siretart> - improper copyright declaration
<dholbach> right
<siretart> - debug code not removed
<dholbach> it's fresh and new
<dholbach> I want to know if it'S useful like that
<siretart> - no explanation what its actually supposed to do
<dholbach> I just commited some help for it
<siretart> ah, okay. I thought of trunk being a baseline rather than a playground. okay. Still trying to figure out what it actually does :)
<dholbach> ok sorry
<dholbach> I didn't add it to setup.py, so it wouldn't get installed in a package
<dholbach> I thought that was ok and would invite others to hack on it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what does "dpkg-source: warning: extracting unsigned source package (/media/sda2/vincenzo/Desktop/XOURNAL/deb-new/xournal_0.4.0.1.dsc)" mean?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have imported the maintainer key and I have mine of course
<cavedon> hi all!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> after debdiff
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it gives the above message
<cavedon> is anybody uploading the debdiff in bug #135671?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135671 in wengophone "Candidate revision wengophone_2.1.1.dfsg0-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135671
<cavedon> tnx!
<dholbach> but what it does is: build a source package of the current source tree you're in, upload it to PPA and follow up on a bug report, subscribe the right sponsors, set the right status - if you pass "-n" it will file a bug report, add a (LP: #....) to the changelog also
<dholbach> I thought it'd help with our sponsoring process
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: if I have to open a bug report to upload a new version of a package
<dholbach> siretart: I promise I'll write docs for it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can test
<zorg_the_false> q. i got a .deb available in a website and would to advice my user on how to install it easily, is there a way to get apt-get or dpkg to read the .deb directly from the http server, instead of first doing wget and then dpkg ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the first line is a question, yes
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: no, you don't, that's what the '-n' flag is for
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: it just needs for you to set up a PPA, change .dput.cf and put your launchpad cookie into ~/.lpcookie
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok consider I am preparing the second upload of my life and the first one was 6 months ago
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I already have my debdiff but still have the modified source tree
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I already edited the changelog
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am preparing a new upstream version of package "xournal"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is your tool right for me?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> did you set up your PPA?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the brand new thing of personal archives
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no not yet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I just would like to propose my upload for gutsy
<dholbach> you'll need to do that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do I have to pass trough PPA now?
<siretart> dholbach: sounds like the script implements a workflow for contributors
<dholbach> http://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<siretart> dholbach: is it intended for new packages or for updates on existing packages?
<dholbach> siretart: yeah, I thought it'd ne useful
<dholbach> siretart: both
<dholbach> siretart: I just need to add a check if it's a NEW package and then tag the bug and file the bug on ubuntu itself
<dholbach> in the future we could add a --uvf option to it, that'd kick ass
<siretart> indeed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: I mean: a new version upload must pass trough PPA for non maintainers no?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in any case I activated PPA
<dholbach> siretart: if you could test it, I'd sponsor an upload for you ;-)
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: it's not a strict requirement, but this tool uploads the package to PPA
<dholbach> that has the benefit that the package gets built before we upload a fix
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok where is the tool
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am getting lost today
<dholbach> bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk ubuntu-dev-tools
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<dholbach> it's not packaged yet, as I want some people to test it before
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am in the source tree
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean
<Le-Chuck_ITA> of ubuntu-dev-tools
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do I need to build the new package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or can I just run the script?
<dholbach> go into the source tree of your package
<dholbach> then run            ~/patch/to/ubuntu-dev-tools/revuput -n my-ppa -sa                       (if the alias in your ~/.dput.cf is my-ppa)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what if
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't have a .dput.cf?
<dholbach> check out http://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<dholbach> it has all the requirements on it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh again :) there I go
<dholbach> siretart: does it look useful to you?
<siretart> dholbach: on the first look, it indeed looks useful, but I haven't figured out how the workflow with the script is supposed to be
<siretart> dholbach: I cannot really focus on that either. my gf has a new laptop, and gdm seem to disagree with the intel driver on the display size
<dholbach> ok, sorry - I didn't want to take your time from you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: I must do this from the source dir
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the source.changes file
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes, source dir of the package you want uploaded
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that I have in the upper level
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is of no use?
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  No such file or directory: '/home/vincenzo/.lpcookie'
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but login is anonymous or is it just an example on the quick-start guide?
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: you need to copy your launchpad cookie to ~/.lpcookie
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aha
<siretart> dholbach: any news on launchpad's promised xml-rpc interface?
<dholbach> siretart: I think there's heavy work going on
<siretart> ah, cool!
<dholbach> for now we only have pylpbugs scraping html pages
<Le-Chuck_ITA> '/home/vincenzo/.lpcookie' does not look like a Netscape format cookies file
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ehm I copied that from firefox prefs
<dholbach> hmmm
<dholbach> I copied mine from the epiphany cache
<dholbach> that worked fine
<dholbach> thekorn: do you know which file to copy in case somebody uses firefox?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but do I have to copy ALL cookies?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe I know what is the problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I just copied the content of the cookie
<thekorn> ~/.mozilla/firefox/<random>/cookies.txt
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I now tried getting from there just the lp line
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that didn't work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I linked the original file
<dholbach> just copy it :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   File "/home/vincenzo/tmp/ubuntu-dev-tools/revuput", line 228, in <module>
<Le-Chuck_ITA>     main()
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   File "/home/vincenzo/tmp/ubuntu-dev-tools/revuput", line 205, in main
<Le-Chuck_ITA>     bugnumber = file_bug(sourcepackage, version)
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   File "/home/vincenzo/tmp/ubuntu-dev-tools/revuput", line 193, in file_bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA>     bug = Bug.New(product={"name": sourcepackage, "target": "ubuntu"},
<Le-Chuck_ITA> AttributeError: 'ConnectBug' object has no attribute 'New'
<dholbach> do you have python-launchpad-bugs 0.2.9 installed?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> 0.2.8
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<dholbach> yeah, you need 0.2.9
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ehm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> where do I get that?
<dholbach> hm?
<dholbach> isn't it in the archive yet?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am surely using a mirror
<dholbach> ok hang on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> switching to the original :)
<dholbach> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9160961/python-launchpad-bugs_0.2.9_all.deb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but you will read my e-mail on ubuntu-devel-discuss in exchange and tell me what you think about it, in exchange
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the one about apprenticeship
<Le-Chuck_ITA> time urges and I thought it was a good idea
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but noone is replying so maybe nobody is interested
<dholbach> I think the idea is brilliant
<ogra> pkern, ping
<Le-Chuck_ITA> just because you need a tester now :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no ok, really, I hope that someone will reply soon or later
<dholbach> I just think that your university might make trouble when you work from home or don't have a company contact
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I realize people is busy with the release
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we have internal apprenticeship where students work for university
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and teachers here can propose anything they want, including cooperation with ubuntu, then there is a group of persons deciding what projects are approved
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then students choose among approved projects, both internal and external
<dholbach> right
<zorg_the_false> q. where can i find the document explaining where to put .desktop file in a .deb ?
<dholbach> I think I'd watch out for specs that are being mentored
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  signfile xournal_0.4.0.1.dsc None
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gpg: skipped "None": la chiave segreta non  disponibile
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: la chiave segreta non  disponibile
<Le-Chuck_ITA> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Le-Chuck_ITA> debuild: fatal error at line 1175:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> running debsign failed
<\sh> zorg_the_false, best a .desktop file is provided by upstream...but if not, put it in debian/ dir and install it
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: you don't know your passphrase, right?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know
<dholbach> that's the problem :-(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no I know it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but nobody is asking
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I changed key
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and deleted the old one
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> but the key id you use in the debian changelog and in the DEBEMAIL variable is on your new key?
<zorg_the_false> \sh: sorry my question was poorly phrased, where do i put my .desktop ? in ~/.kde/Autostart ~/.config/autostart ? in /etc/xdg/autostart ? etc... which one is the adviced one
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: please use revuput without -n in the next uploads
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: it already filed bug 137935 and bug 137934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137935 in xournal "Please sponsor xournal 0.4.0.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137935
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137934 in xournal "Please sponsor xournal 0.4.0.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137934
* dholbach marks one duplicate of the other
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh
<zorg_the_false> \sh: unless it is discoraged i would go for /etc/xdg/autostart which seems the 'most standard' one
<\sh> zorg_the_false, on ubuntu, .desktop files for GUI apps are installed to /usr/share/applications/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: I think debuild signed files in ..
<zorg_the_false> \sh: ok thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and not in debian
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have no signed files at all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry for confusion
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: it should sign the source.changes and the .dsc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes but they are in ..
<\sh> damnit...a good colleague is leaving the company...damnit...this guy is an excellent hard2software interface
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: that's fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh sh**t
<Le-Chuck_ITA> with one asterisk only
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok wait
<dholbach> revput my-ppa -sa     should be fine now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I had not set DEBEMAIL
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it safe to run your script without -n now?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> look at debian/changelog again
<dholbach> it has added LP: #..... lines and will use them
<pkern> ogra: pong
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh great but will it change the e-mail address in the signature
<dholbach> I just pushed up a change that will print a warning saying "Successfully created bug ..."
<Le-Chuck_ITA> of the changelog?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or should I do that by hand?
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: no, you should do that by hand now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it was edited by the script indeed
<pkern> ogra: More informative pings would be cool ;)
<ogra> pkern, any idea why gobby isnt installable on amd64 ?
<dholbach> dch will use DEBEMAIL in your next run
<ogra> pkern, weill try to ... next time :)
<dholbach> ogra: I just installed it on amd64 just fine
<ogra> hmm, weird
<pkern> ogra: Could you provide me with apt-get unmet gobby?
<ogra> got no amd64 around atm ...
<pkern> ogra: ditto (:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aha: IOError: The status of this bug can't be edited, maybe because this bug is a duplicate of an other one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I suppose the main one has been edited
<ogra> but seems its not gobby related if dholbach just installed it
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: remove the one line then, sorry
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/20070907/report.html lists it though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think it did everything now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no it didn't
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: it will take a time to create your PPA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<ogra> pkern, must be something specific to the amd64 build, not gobby, sorry for disturbing :)
<dholbach> for me it took 10 minutes or something
<Le-Chuck_ITA> login to ppa is anonymous right
<pkern> ogra: libobby is still listed on packages.u.c as being universe.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I suppose I can't list there
<pkern> ogra: But not in LP.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so how can I know if the script performed the upload?
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: the upload to ppa is anonymous that's fine
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: did it drop a *.upload file?
<dholbach> if so, all is good
<dholbach> it should have uploaded alright, because it added a bug comment
<ogra> pkern, ah, seems its a sync problem then, its on the i386 CD
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Successfully uploaded xournal_0.4.0.1.dsc to ppa.launchpad.net.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Successfully uploaded xournal_0.4.0.1.tar.gz to ppa.launchpad.net.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Successfully uploaded xournal_0.4.0.1_source.changes to ppa.launchpad.net.
<ogra> but not on amd64
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok great
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: ROCK ON
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now do your part and sponsor it :)
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: so in some minutes it will all be good
<ogra> i guess that fixes itself with the next image :)
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: in some minutes it will also turn up on http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: that's when I'll review it ;-)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is really going to build amd64 etc ?
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's so great!
* dholbach hugs Le-Chuck_ITA
<dholbach> ROCK ON :)
<dholbach> I'm so pleased it works fine
<ogra> pkern, thanks, that helped a lot :)
<dholbach> it just needs more documentation (as siretart pointed out)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes but I had to copy all my cookies
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: that's a one time operation
<dholbach> I don't fine it particularly irksome
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what if I delete my cookies?
<dholbach> as long as you keep ~/.lpcookie that's fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and the cookie never expires?
<dholbach> I think it can
<dholbach> but we talk HTTP to launchpad to edit the bug and so on, so that's why we need it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but you can retrieve it using login information
<pkern> ogra: Just include a paste with the failure next time. ;)
<dholbach> thekorn: bug 137934: all your work :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137934 in xournal "Please sponsor xournal 0.4.0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137934
<ogra> pkern, willdo :)
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: what do you mean?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I also remembered the name of the (very famous) tool
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you can log in to the site and get a cookie using command line tools
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I did that to write an SMS script once
<dholbach> hm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so you would have to save your launchpad user name and password in ~/.revu_something
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think also wget can do this
<dholbach> if you remember how the tool is called or how to use it, file a python-launchpad-bugs bug
<dholbach> and we might consider to add it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> wait I can find it in the source of my tool :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh my god
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's "curl" :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> of course
<Le-Chuck_ITA> curlopts="-D $cookies -A $agent"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's not a variable it's just a line in my script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> (it's a variable in my script, not recognized by curl, that's what I mean)
<dholbach> hm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you can "post"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> with it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and python-pycurl - Python bindings to libcurl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is in apt
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it does HTTPS so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think it does the job
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: you think that the most likely way to get my "other" project, the one at university, accepted is to get my hands on some already mentored blueprint?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> to put my hand
<Le-Chuck_ITA> s
<Le-Chuck_ITA> english is always a mess in my life
<dholbach> I think that's more likely because you have somebody you can talk to, somebody who offered to mentor people
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> are you thinking about libcurl?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dholbach: ppa should have a way to list pending files
<Le-Chuck_ITA> say using the non-anonymous login of ftp
<dholbach> once the PPA is properly set up (I think there's a cronjob doing that), it will list uploaded files
<dholbach> and also packages that will need building
<dholbach> etc etc
<dholbach> on your PPA page in LP
<norsetto> morning gangsters
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok so there is the form now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it is not working
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will wait until tomorrow
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I go back to my job now
<norsetto> ops, sorry, hiya gang
<dholbach> heya norsetto
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am vincenzo-ml on launchpad, find my jabber id there if you need it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks for the good work and bye
<norsetto> dholbach: the ROCK&ROLLING Daniel Holbach!!!!!
<dholbach> norsetto: if you like rock and roll, checkout the newest ubuntu-dev-tools from bzr-lp and try revuput ;-)
* norsetto checks
<dholbach> I'll need to write some docs for it
<Fujitsu> What an odd quit message.
<MehdiHassanpour> dholbach: I wanted to request "jalali-calendar" & "myspell-fa" from debian unstable for Gutsy
<dholbach> MehdiHassanpour: best to ask if you need to request exception from New Packages Freeze
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptions
<dholbach> if not, it's simply a matter of filing a sync request
<MehdiHassanpour> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess ?
<dholbach> ah, yes
<MehdiHassanpour> and where can I fill a sync request ;-)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Le-Chuck_IT1> dholbach, thekorn
<Le-Chuck_IT1> regarding bug #137934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137934 in xournal "Please sponsor xournal 0.4.0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137934
<Le-Chuck_IT1> don't sponsor it
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I just found a grave bug
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_IT1: please mark it as invalid then
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes ok
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_IT1: if you do another upload of the package, bump the version number and it will reopen it
<dholbach> reopen the bug
<Le-Chuck_IT1> the same bug and I have to keep my changelog of course
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ?
<dholbach> you can either add the LP: .... to the new changelog entry
<dholbach> or add   -v<last version that was in Ubuntu>  to the options at the end
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ah ok but I think I shouldn't bump the version number since I never actually uploaded that
<dholbach> you uploaded it to the PPA
<dholbach> so it won't accept another upload of the same version number
<dholbach> so if    1.2.3-4   is in Ubuntu and your upload to Ubuntu should be         1.2.3-4ubuntu1
<dholbach> you should upload 1.2.3-4ubuntu1~ppa1 to your PPA
<dholbach> then 1.2.3-4ubunt1~ppa2, etc
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<dholbach> I think there's a note on http://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart about that
<dholbach> yes, there is
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok
<Le-Chuck_IT1> what wil the next version be, 0.4.0.1-1?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> where -1 is the ubuntu version?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> 0.4.0.1-0ubuntu1
<dholbach> because Debian has no 0.4.0.1-1 yet, does it?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ah ok
<Le-Chuck_IT1> saving this part of the log :)
<dholbach> i think there's something about that in the MOTU/FAQ too
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes yes there is I was plain wrong in the version number I gave to it
<dholbach> right
<Le-Chuck_IT1> thank you and bye
<dholbach> bye
<Le-Chuck_IT1> here I am again
<Le-Chuck_IT1> the bug I found
<Le-Chuck_IT1> is a regression from feisty also present in '.3.3
<Le-Chuck_IT1> 0.3.3
<Le-Chuck_IT1> now what do I do
<Le-Chuck_IT1> upload the new package given that the bug must be in both packages and it's the same, or just wait
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I already reported the bug
<Le-Chuck_IT1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xournal/+bug/137944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137944 in xournal "[gutsy]  [regression]  pdf rendering not working" [Undecided,New] 
<\sh> dholbach, congrats :) just reading jonos article
* ajmitch wonders which article this is
* ScottK too
<\sh> ajmitch, see p.u.c
<ajmitch> ah, planet ubuntu
<ajmitch> dholbach: well, is it that much of a move for you? :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: ask seb :)
<ajmitch> just lots more time for MOTU, less time for the desktop?
* \sh thinks, that dholbach will do less gnome work in the near future
<dholbach> hopefully soon :)
<dholbach> I still have a bunch of things to finish up, but yeh, I hope I soon have a lot more time for MOTU stuff
<ScottK> dholbach: Congratulations (I think)
<ajmitch> excellent!
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<dholbach> and I really want to keep all of you in the loop of ideas and plans I have
<\sh> dholbach, when I saw the picture, I thought you started as the new lead voice of jonos heavy metal group ;)
<dholbach> \sh: HAHAHAHAHA, not really ;-)
<ajmitch> you think he could growl like that? ;)
<\sh> ajmitch, when I remember the night in berlin, I think with some more beer he could :) I mean, I could as well ... but I wonder if this is what jono wants ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<Le-Chuck_IT1> hey I don't want to break this magic moment :) but
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I just received a mail
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ejected: PPA is only allowed for members of launchpad-beta-testers team.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> rejected: PPA is only allowed for members of launchpad-beta-testers team.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> dholbach: now what do you have to say
<Amaranth> You need to join the beta testers tem
<Amaranth> team*
<Amaranth> that's pretty obvious
<dholbach> I think it says that on help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart too
<dholbach> best to ask in #launchpad
<zorg_the_false> q. about the .deb file naming, suppose i got a package which for slota-bli of version 0.1, the proper package name is slota-bli_0.1.deb correct ?
<zorg_the_false> and not slota-bli-0.1.deb
<Le-Chuck_IT1> very very first line of PPAQuickStart :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok
<MehdiHassanpour> I see this error "make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 127" while backporting stardict from Gutsy for Feisty with Pbuilder :-(
<azeem> MehdiHassanpour: that's not an error, that's just saying there was an error previously
<MehdiHassanpour> azeem: ah, so let me find the error
<norsetto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MehdiHassanpour> azeem: I see some lines like this: Could not create directory /var/scrollkeeper : Permission denied
<azeem> MehdiHassanpour: that'd be the culprit
<azeem> you can't do stuff outside the build directory
<MehdiHassanpour> azeem: I've installed Pbuilder using this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<azeem> it's not a pbuilder problem
<azeem> it's a problem with scrollkeeper or the upstream Makefiles, or the packaging
<MehdiHassanpour> and run sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
<azeem> yeah well, sometimes you have to fix things when you backport
<azeem> MehdiHassanpour: what does grep Build-Depends *.dsc say?
<zorg_the_false> q. about the .deb file naming, suppose i got a package which for slota-bli of version 0.1, the proper package name is slota-bli_0.1.deb correct ? <- ok i went for it, as nobody answered. i guess i will have complains later if its wrong  :)
<azeem> zorg_the_false: this should be in the documentation
<zorg_the_false> azeem: the point being to find this documentation :)
<MehdiHassanpour> azeem: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.0), dpatch, libgnomeui-dev, scrollkeeper, libbonobo2-dev, libgconf2-dev, liborbit2-dev, zlib1g-dev, sharutils, libxml-parser-perl, libx11-dev, x-dev, libenchant-dev, libgucharmap6-dev, libtool, intltool, autoconf, automake1.9, autotools-dev
<mok0> zorg_the_false: you need a release in there
<zorg_the_false> azeem: so i went for the statistic aka what others .deb are like
<zorg_the_false> mok0: like lsota-bli_0.1_i386.deb ?
<MehdiHassanpour> azeem: I've changed libgucharmap-dev to libgucharmap6-dev my self as it was not in Feisty repos
<azeem> MehdiHassanpour: well, I've no idea why this is, you have some debugging to do I guess
<mok0> zorg_the_false: the tools create the .deb file. You have to specify name, version and release in the control file. You should check the documentation.
<zorg_the_false> mok0: i did :) i will go for this scheme and modify stuff when i got complains :)
<mok0> zorg_the_false: are you making a binary package?
<zorg_the_false> mok0: yep
<mok0> zorg_the_false: then you need to copy your package to name_0.1-1_i386.deb
<zorg_the_false> mok0: ok noted. what is the -1 ?
<mok0> whenever you update the package bump the release number
<zorg_the_false> ah ok thanks
<mok0> release
<mok0> if you modify packaging, the next one will be name_0.1-2_i386.deb
<zorg_the_false> slota-bli_0.0.1.2007-09-07-14-08_i386.deb <- is the actual name :)
<mok0> zorg_the_false: ok, whatever
<zorg_the_false> cool :)
<zorg_the_false> i wanted to keep the date in order to avoid keeping tracks of when last .deb release
<zorg_the_false> mok0: azeem: thanks
<azeem> zorg_the_false: you shouldn't have more than one hyphen in the version, really
<azeem> 20070907 is just as informative
<zorg_the_false> azeem: ok i can do that :)
<zorg_the_false> really this 7z amaze me, the .deb on my stuff is 4181382-byte, the 7z of the same directory is 2004253-byte... less than 50% of the .deb
<zorg_the_false> canonical could save a lot of money in bandwidth, just on this
<zorg_the_false> and better faster download
<zorg_the_false> ok i shutup now :)
<dholbach> siretart, norsetto: added a manpage to the package
<\sh> zorg_the_false, bandwidth today is not the problem ;)
<zorg_the_false> \sh: cool then :)
<\sh> at least when I see our internet connection
<dholbach> please grab ubuntu-dev-tools from trunk and test it
* dholbach -> lunch
<pochu> heya MOTUs and MOTU padawans!
<siretart> dholbach: wooho :)
<siretart> dholbach: how do you write docbook? by hand or via some tool?
<dholbach> siretart: I wrote it by hand *yuck* but copied huge chunks of an existing one :)
<dholbach> seeyou later :)
<siretart> *wave*
<zul__> dholbach: congrats on being the new master of all masters ;)
<azeem> dholbach is now known as skeletor
<Hobbsee> zul_: what's he doing now?  skeletor of all skeletors?
<zul> Hobbsee: did you check jono's blog?
<Hobbsee> not as yet, i've just gotten home from work
<zul> you should
<Hobbsee> ah yes, cool
<ScottK2> So here I am, hard at work trying to get rid of cruft in the archives (gpgme in this case) and I discover the last rdepend has a new upstream version that doesn't depend on it anymore.  Hooray!  Even better, Debian already has it.
<ScottK2> Not so good is it builds in Sid, but FTBFS in my Gutsy pbuilder.
<ScottK2> ayttm is a GTK (now GTK2) app, so I'm more than a little lost here.
<Amaranth> ScottK2: what's the problem?
<ScottK2> prefs_window.C:1137: error: 'gtk_rc_style_unref' was not declared in this scope
<Amaranth> ScottK2: wow, that's a weird one
<Amaranth> ScottK2: you could just patch it to use g_object_unref
<ScottK2> I have no idea from GTK stuff, so I'm pretty lost.
* ScottK2 will try that then.  Thanks.
<Amaranth> ScottK2: gtk_rc_style_unref is deprecated anyway
<ScottK2> Even better.
<norsetto> ScottK2: do you know what was decided for sylpheed and sylpheed-claws in gutsy?
<ScottK2> norsetto: keescook said to go for a removal of sylpheed-claws.  I'm working on fixing the rdepends.
<norsetto> ScottK2: ok, so sylpheed-claws and sylpheed-claws-gtk2 are gone, and sylpheed remains, which means the latter should be fixed too
<ScottK2> And claws-mail
<Hobbsee> oh?  why did we remove -claws?
<ScottK2> sylpheed-claws is the GTK version.
<norsetto> ScottK2: claws-mail is fixed already
<ScottK2> It was replaced by sylpheed-claws-gtk2 which was replaced by claws-mail.  It's obsolete cruft.
<ScottK2> norsetto: Great.  Just trying to be complete
<Hobbsee> oh right
* Hobbsee didnt know about claws-mail
* norsetto works on fixing sylpheed gutsy
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Just wait a few weeks and they'll rename it again.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Assuming I get the package working (it's not yet), what would you think of approving Bug #137962
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137962 in ayttm "UVFe request for ayttm (0.5.0+10-2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137962
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: looks fine.
<ScottK2> Cool.  I'll ping you when I get it fixed up.
<dholbach> thanks azeem and zul_ :)
<dholbach> can somebody grab bug 73722
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73722 in openmcu "[SRU]  Linked against libpt-1.9, which is not in dapper" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73722
* ScottK2 builds ayttm again.  Stupid debian/rules ... murmph
<ScottK2> Amaranth: That fixed the problem.  Thanks.
<Amaranth> no problem
* ScottK2 decides to worry he may be tainted by bling now ;-)
<dholbach> stevenK, siretart: is bug 123904 OK now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123904 in w3m-el "Candidate revision w3m-el_1.4.4-3ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123904
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<bddebian> dholbach: Hey, congrats man, sounds like a cool gig
<dholbach> a cool gig? :)
<dholbach> hey bddebian :)
<zul> must be less stressful at least
<zul> or so one would think
<bddebian> dholbach: What could be more cool than working with us? :)
<dholbach> nothing... of course :-)
<bddebian> Heh
* Hobbsee wonders who's in charge now
<bddebian> Me
<bddebian> mwuhahaha
<Hobbsee> uh oh
* Hobbsee puts in her resignation, then.
* bddebian files removal requests for about 10,000 packages ;-P
<bddebian> Hobbsee: :'-(
<dholbach> in charge? the one with the long pointy stick of course :)
* ScottK2 ponders the joys of being "in charge" of volunteers.
<Hobbsee> haha
<bddebian> Grr, why the hell is bglibs FTBFSing?? :-(
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: in charge == ie, setting the procedures
* ScottK2 wonders then how MC fits in.
* bddebian wonders how he fits in
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: yes, i'm wondering that too now
<dholbach> who's setting procedures?
<zul> dholbach: you are arent you? ;)
<dholbach> did it ever work that way?
<ScottK2> Of course since there's no procedure for firing MOTUs, we can, in the meantime, ignore them (the procedures) anyway at little risk.
<Hobbsee> dont tempt people like that
<Hobbsee> dholbach: somewhat, yes.  how did we get the rules about 2 acks for new packages, teh sponsorsing process, etc
* bddebian starts uploading NEW packages at random ;-P
* Hobbsee fires bddebian
<dholbach> the sponsoring process was pitti's idea
<dholbach> and it was a good idea
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Just pointing it out as I think it ought to be changed.
<dholbach> in most cases somebody had an idea, we discussed it and it was done
<dholbach> we always discussed things in meetings
<dholbach> like the new packages policy
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: that would be nice
<dholbach> we discussed it in at least 4 or 5 meetings
* ScottK2 looks at dholbach...
<dholbach> so I wouldn't say somebody just set those rules
<dholbach> no?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: just thinking about what would happen if, say, the community members disagreed with the powers that be with canonical, and you, bringing us what they say, on MOTU issues.  who then, has the power to override teh other,  if it coudl not be easily resolved?
<Hobbsee> would it just default to "the powers that be say we must do this, and the people of MOTU have to follow it, as they use our resources to build"?
<dholbach> we always discussed things as a team
<dholbach> and it's always going to be that way
<Hobbsee> ie, would the MC overrule, or would canonical?
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: I suspect that the most dholbach can answer on that point is to speak for himself, i.e. would he follow MC decisioons.
<dholbach> Canonical is one sponsor of Ubuntu, the company will never be able to tell community members what to do - I personally feel that the scenario is a bit far-fetched
<dholbach> and I don't "bring what Canonical says"
<dholbach> I said it before: I will let you know about things I plan to work on and have a public todo list, nothing will change
<Hobbsee> dholbach: not *that* far stretched - certainly possible.  in which case, we, the individual members of MOTU would probably want to know where you stand.
<dholbach> there's no big plan to overthrow anybody or overrule anybody
<azeem> dholbach: hey, how many people usually show up to a Ubuntu Berlin meeting?
<dholbach> nobody ever told me how to vote as a MC member or CC member
<bddebian> w00t, I'm fired
<dholbach> azeem: I'd say 5-20 people - it varies a lot
<dholbach> azeem: the release parties are usually a lot fuller :)
<azeem> ok, I was overwhelmed by the number of people int he launchpad group
<azeem> heh
<dholbach> Hobbsee: if my MOTU hat will ever be in the way of my Canonical hat, I will let you know
<Hobbsee> dholbach: oh, i thought the powers that be inside canonical would communicate with you if they wanted to see things done differently.  eg, the reviewing of new packages
<zul> dholbach: i guess people are concerned if the processes are going to change
<Hobbsee> dholbach: right.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: but it was not up until now
<Hobbsee> dholbach: true, but you werent the head of MOTU then
<dholbach> I'm not the head of MOTU
<Hobbsee> under the title of 'Ubuntu Community Developer Liaison'
<dholbach> Jeff said I was the 'face of motu'
<dholbach> ;-)
<Hobbsee> that is what people {will, do} read it as, though.
<dholbach> but I'm a member of the team who has the privilege to put work time into improving things in Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> lucky
<effie_jayx> Quick q, I am triaging a bit... these two bugs are not the same but they are feature requests that are somewaht realted. are they treated as separate bug?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/137955   and   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtelepathy/+bug/137953
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137955 in telepathy-gabble "[UVFe]  Please sync telepathy-gabble from debian (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<dholbach> my goal is to make it as easy as possible to become a MOTU
<bddebian> So many FTBFS, so little time
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: ignore sync requests :)
<dholbach> I think that's beneficial to everybody
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  ok :D
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: they're special bugs
<zul> effie_jayx: yes but ignore sync requests
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: (different source packages require different bugs yes)
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  ok I was just wondering... :S
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: sync requests and removal requests are different to normal bugs.
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: no problem ;)
* effie_jayx keeps triaging 
<Hobbsee> keep it up!  :D
<ScottK2> I'm testing an IM client for a UVFe.  Anyone here have an AIM account and a moment to see if we can chat?
<bddebian> No but I have a Windows Messenger one
<azeem> ScottK2: that's a great pickup line!
<bddebian> Heh
* ScottK2 doesn't have the Windows Messenger one.
<man-di> ScottK2: use enoughofmichael2
<man-di> as aim name
<jono> Hobbsee: dholbach is not here to overrule anyone - merely to do what many of you have been asking for for a while, to help improve MOTU and make it more productive
<ScottK2> man-di: Would you please initiate a chat with me (I'm kitterma on AIM)?
<jono> MOTU is not owned by Canonical, it is a community function
<bddebian> How could we possibly be any MORE productive? ;-)
<jono> bddebian: hehe
<Hobbsee> jono: hmm.
<bddebian> With Hobbsee, LaserJock, ScottK, and StevenK, what more could we need?
<jono> Hobbsee: what are your specific concerns?
<Hobbsee> jono: i'll /query you
* bddebian puts on his Plate Mail of +3 against Pointy Sticks
<Hobbsee> haha
<ScottK2> man-di: Thanks.
<bddebian> Any motu's or hopefuls bored atm?
* norsetto is utterly bored
<bddebian> norsetto: Cool, file a UVFe sync request for bayonne for me will ya? :-)
<ScottK2> zul: Can I consider your comment on Bug #137962 as an approval?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137962 in ayttm "UVFe request for ayttm (0.5.0+10-2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137962
<man-di> ScottK2: np
<ScottK2> bddebian: Put him to work.
<zul> ScottK2: yes
<ScottK2> Thanks.  I'll upload it then.
<ScottK2> OK.  That's one more gpgme redpends taken care of.  Only sylpheed-claws remains.
<ScottK2> norsetto: Care to do some testing?
<bddebian> Hey, he's mine! :_)
<norsetto> ScottK2: not right now, in half an hour?
<ScottK2> Sure.
<dholbach> did anybody test revuput in ubuntu-dev-tools? I'd like to do an upload of it soon :-)
<dholbach> it even has a manpage now
<bddebian> Considering I don't even know what it is, I haven't tested it :-(
<ScottK> dholbach: Do we really need to be assigning packaging bugs to the server team just now?  It's just more bugmail and not much that can be done.
<dholbach> ScottK: if you look at http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring you will see that I was assigning review bugs to canonical people, sorry if ubuntu-server was the wrong place for that - I just thought that they'd all read it
<ScottK> There are at least some non-canonical people on the server team, so we (at least me) get the bugmail.
<dholbach> ok, I'll try to do that differently in the future
<norsetto> bddebian: we cannot sync as is; we need to update libexosip2-dev before
<bddebian> Doh, thx
<bddebian> Aren't dependencies a bitch? :)
<azeem> next you're going to complain about PATH_MAX
<bddebian> Absolutely! :-)
<norsetto> at least we don't have to pay any allowance to them ....
<bddebian> Heh, nice package: 57 tests executed, 51 failures
<norsetto> I found something new: X-Obsolete-Build-Depends :-)
<bddebian> I'm thinking cvm should be removed
<StevenK> bddebian: Justification?
<ScottK> He feels like it?
<norsetto> ScottK: what testing?
<ScottK> norsetto: I'm trying to get rid of sylpheed-claws (as we've discussed), but there is one rdepend I need to clear up yet.
* ScottK looks for notes.
* norsetto hopes is not nautilus-sendto
<ScottK2> It is
<ScottK2> So the question is, does nautilus-sendto work with claws-mail or not?
<ScottK2> If it does, I'll change the recommends to that.  If it doesn't, I'll just remove it.
<bddebian> StevenK: It's broken and old? :)
<norsetto> the only way to find out is to have ubuntu, isn't?
<ScottK2> norsetto: Yes.
<ScottK2> I just have Kubuntu.  Thus my search for someone to test.
<norsetto> can't help you there, I'm on kubuntu too
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> Cool.  Didn't know.
* ScottK2 looks around ...
<norsetto> passed to the evil side just this week ;-)
<ScottK2> StevenK: You use Ubuntu, right?
<ScottK2> Just need a little testing help to get rid of sylpheed-claws AND gpgme.
<StevenK> ScottK2: Right.
<ScottK2> Would you be up for checking if nautilus-sendto works with claws-mail or not?
<StevenK> Only Feisty
<ScottK2> Hmmm.
<norsetto> ScottK2: btw, the dependancy on sylpheed-claws is just a suggest
<bddebian> StevenK: Have you tried to build cvm?
<ScottK2> Yes, but it should still be resolved.
<ScottK2> Package description will need update too.
<ScottK2> StevenK: Since there's no claws-mail in Feisty, I probably need someone with Gutsy.  Urg.
<ScottK2> I'd really appreciate it if someone with Ubuntu Gutsy would volunteer for a little test ....
<Hobbsee> everyone's seen teh light and moved to kubuntu now...
<norsetto> ScottK2: tell you what, I still have an ubuntu partition, it may need some work to be up to date and working correctly, so I can do that, and check what happens if I install claws-mail, only problem is that I don't know if I need to remove evolution for that. It actually both Recommends: evolution and Conflicts: evolution
<ScottK2> If you do have to remove it, it shouldn't be very hard to put back as long as you don't purge it.
<dholbach> have a nice weekend everybody!
<ScottK2> Have a nice weekend dholbach.
* Hobbsee tries to understand.  weekend?
<Hobbsee> what's that?
<bddebian> Later dholbach, you too
<bddebian> Hobbsee: heh
<_MMA_> ScottK2: I can. What do you need?
<dholbach> I'll play in a club later, get up late tomorrow, etc etc :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oh, they must be more of the days i go to work.  right.
<bddebian> Hmm, StevenK was supposed to have fixed cynthiune.app.. Hmmm ;-P
<ScottK2> _MMA_: I need someone to install claws-mail and see if it works with nautilus-sendto
<_MMA_> Ok. Ill install them.
<ScottK2> Great.  Thanks.
<ScottK2> norsetto: I have another volunteer.
<StevenK> I was?
<ScottK2> You were what?
<StevenK> [01:29]  < bddebian> Hmm, StevenK was supposed to have fixed cynthiune.app.. Hmmm ;-P
<ScottK2> Ah.
<_MMA_> ScottK2: So what behavior are you looking for? Simply that "nautilus-sendto" will open "claws-mail"?
<ScottK2> Yes.
<_MMA_> Done. It does.
<ScottK2> Cool.  thanks.
<_MMA_> np
* norsetto is still updating his ubuntu partition. At this rate it will be finished tomorrow......
<bddebian> StevenK: Your name is that last on the changelog ;-)
<xhaker> heh.. revuput seems so sweet just from the description
<bddebian> StevenK: I'm just busting your chops.  Can you look at it again or do you want me to poke at it?
* bddebian forgets that no one appreciates his "sense of humor"
<Hobbsee> i think he's gone to bed
<davromaniak> hello
<davromaniak> I have an issue with qtpfsgui
<bddebian> Hobbsee: He's not allowed to sleep
<bddebian> Hmm, I wonder if viewpdf.app should be rebuilt against the popplerkit he fixed
<davromaniak> it was rejected by the archive admin, and he tells me to upload a new version
<bddebian> So what's the issue?
<davromaniak> so I uploaded the new version on revu, but I don't know if it will be on gutsy
<davromaniak> he tells me that somebody will sponsor it, but I don't know what "sponsoring" is
<ScottK> When was the first one uploaded?
<ScottK> And why did he reject it?
<davromaniak> August 18
<davromaniak> some licence issue in the orig tarball
<davromaniak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36706/ <== here's the mail
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Did you fix it?
<davromaniak> yes
<davromaniak> I dputed the new version with COPYING.libpfs added in the orig tarball
<ScottK> OK.  Here's the problem ...
<davromaniak> ah
<ScottK> New package freeze was Aug 30th.
<ScottK> There is an exception process.
<davromaniak> yes, I know
<davromaniak> ok
<ScottK> Sponsoring is when a MOTU uploads it for you.
<davromaniak> ok
<ScottK> You'll need the exception approved before that.
<davromaniak> ok
<_MMA_> davromaniak: Is this the package that needs a CVS version of Hugin?
<davromaniak> yes, but it's an option
<_MMA_> So I was told its _needed_. I guess it wasnt then?
<_MMA_> If its an "option".
<davromaniak> The upstream dev told me it's an option because you don't absolutely need it to use qtpfsgui
<_MMA_> davromaniak: Ok. xtknight was pushing for it. hugin-cvs that is.
<davromaniak> I'm requesting a new package freeze exception for qtpfsgui with the new COPYING.libpfs file
<davromaniak> yes _MMA_, but hugin-cvs won't be for gutsy
<bddebian> If it was already in, got rejected and request to re-upload, does it really need an exception?
<_MMA_> bddebian: Ive had to. :(
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<_MMA_> (on Feisty)
<ScottK> bddebian: I'd say yes because one of the primary reasons for the New Package Freeze was archive admin workload.
<ScottK2> StevenK: If you're still up, Bug #138010 is ready for upload.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138010 in nautilus-sendto "Nautilus-sendto suggests obsolete slypheed-claws package" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138010
<davromaniak> bug filed
<ScottK> davromaniak: Repacking the tarball doesn't take a long time.  Why did you miss the freeze?
<davromaniak> because the error was not detected by the 2 persons who advocate the package
<ScottK> When did the archive admin reject it?
<davromaniak> and Sebastien Bacher detected it yesterday
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I guess a better question would have been when it got rejected.
<ScottK> THanks.
<davromaniak> I received his mail last evening, at 9:44 pm french time
<ScottK> Given that hugin-svn is not going in, does your package need to be modified?
<ScottK> OK
<davromaniak> in order to use hugin-svn ??
<ScottK> You shouldn't reference stuff that isn't in the archives.
<ScottK> To not make reference to or use it.
<davromaniak> It will need to be modified when hugin-svn will be available, now it doesn't make any depends or suggest to hugin
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That's good.
<ScottK> What's the bug number?
<davromaniak> 138017
<ScottK> Bug #138017
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138017 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception needed for qtpfsgui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138017
<ScottK> davromaniak: I ack'ed the exception.  You'll need a 2nd motu-uvf person to approve it.
<davromaniak> ok, thank you
<norsetto> ScottK2: still need that testing? I have got my ubuntu partition up and running, just a matter of loggin out of kubuntu and in to Ubuntu now.
<ScottK> norsetto: Nope.  All done.  Thanks for the offer though.
<norsetto> ScottK2: np, let me know if you need something else
<ScottK> Thanks.
<norsetto> its funny, sco autocompletes to scottk2, but you are logged as scottK
<ScottK> I'm logged in as both
<ScottK> ScottK2 is my laptop.
<ScottK> It is an odd tab completion though.
<norsetto> I would have thought it would pick the first match, strange that the first match is the longer one
<norsetto> kopete btw
<bddebian> Hmm, drip has been removed from Debian
<helpneed> Enter text here...
<helpneed> hellow
<ScottK> norsetto: I'd be willing to call that a bug.  BTW, for IRC on Kubuntu, Konversation is a better bet IMO.
<helpneed> i have a problem with pppoe on ubuntu 7.04
<norsetto> thx for the tip; I'm also not very happy about kwallet and kmail to say the whole truth.....
<helpneed> can you help me?
<norsetto> lets try konversation .....
<helpneed> i have configured with sudo pppoe
<helpneed> it works fine until i reboot
<helpneed> can you help me?
<ScottK> helpneed: This is not a support channel.  Try #ubuntu
<helpneed> thx
<norsetto> !support | helpneed
<ubotu> helpneed: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
* norsetto is away: testing
* norsetto is away: Gone away for now.
<ScottK> !away | norsetto
<ubotu> norsetto: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<norsetto> the problem is how to be back hmmmmm
<norsetto> norsetto
<bddebian> Grr, sometimes people triaging bugs really annoy me
<bddebian> This is wrong isn't it? pkg-config --modversion evolution-shell-$version
<bddebian> Hum de dum de dum
<bddebian> Where the hell is everyone?
* siretart hugs bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<mertiki> I just build my first source package from scratch and looking to upload it to REVU. But I look at the Doc from wiki.ubuntu.com and it says just to dput the package-version_source.changes file, is it correct for a new packet?
<siretart> hey bddebian
<siretart> mertiki: yes. look in the changes file and make sure the 'orig.tar.gz' is included
<mertiki> Mm, it isn't, and I used -sa with dpkg-buildpackage
<bddebian>  -S -sa
<bddebian> Oh, nm
<mertiki> I used -S -sa -rfakeroot, but I can try again
<siretart> hint, you can use changestool to add the orig.tar.gz. or you do it by hand
<mertiki> it's just the file name, md5sums and size, I can do this by hand..
<mertiki> thanks, I try that..
<alex-weej> vmware-player isn't installable in current gutsy... vmware-player-kernel-modules depends vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.16.20-15 but only -2.16.15-23 is in the archives
<alex-weej> how do we fix this?
<mertiki> to have the exact size of a file, can I use "du -s <filename>"
<mertiki> du -b, sorry
<siretart> mertiki: you can also use chnagestool for that
<siretart> changestool. from the reprepro package
<siretart> !reprepro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reprepro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<siretart> !info reprepro
<ubotu> reprepro: debian package repository producer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 199 kB, installed size 500 kB
<mertiki> how does this tool works?
<mertiki> changestool addrawfile ?
<mertiki> siretart thanks for your help
<mertiki> ubuntu is so great :)
<ogra> mertiki, you could express that here :) http://lenovoblogs.com/insidethebox/?p=98
<mertiki> hehe, I will ;)
<mertiki> wow, ubuntu gets a lot of vote
<mertiki> and debian too, that's great
<ogra> lenovo, the coice of .deb packagers :)
<mertiki> :P
<mertiki> Mmm. after I got the changefile modified, dput get this error : Bad signature on sunbird-locales_0.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<mertiki> It's because I modified the file after I signed it, right?
<mertiki> Oah... I'm so close to dput the package...
<xtknight> _MMA_, did you highlight me?  sorry, my buffer didn't catch your message
<_MMA_> xtknight: I was talking with davromaniak about qtpfsgui.
<xtknight> _MMA_,  ah, i decided to scrap it and wait for Hardy unless something has changed..
<mertiki> I re-signed the file with pgp -sat and my first package is uploaded to REVU, thanks for your help
<bddebian> Grr, I don't understand all this pkg-config crap
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ScottK> Hello sistpoty.
<sistpoty> sorry, couldn't abstain from sending this reply to the motu ml right now
<sistpoty> hi ScottK
<mertiki> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi mertiki
<mertiki> Mmm, seems that REVU accepted my uploaded, but my upload isn't listed correctly yet after 10 minutes in REVU
<sistpoty> mertiki: I'll take a look
<mertiki> it's sunbird locales
<mertiki> thanks!
<mertiki> I get directory (/var/revu/revu1-incoming/sunbird-locales-0709072210/) of upload (209) not found
<Amaranth> sistpoty: When I do something I either commit to it fully or feel bad about not doing so. Along with triaging all those compiz bugs I also do a huge chunk of irc support for compiz (I forgot to put that in my email)
<sistpoty> Amaranth: great... can you follow up with this on the MC mailing list please?
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> You only emailed me so I only replied to you
<sistpoty> Amaranth: yes, right, I forwarded the mail to mc once I noticed this
<Amaranth> ah, so i should forward my reply then :)
<sistpoty> Amaranth: yeah, right... sorry for the inconvenience ;)
<Amaranth> done
<sistpoty> thx!
<mertiki> sistpoty : my problem don't hurge, but can you see why my upload isn't listen correctly in REVU?
<sistpoty> mertiki: not yet, as I'm trying to do two things at once here again... however I'll try to track it down (though I haven't seen this particular error from revu yet=
<mertiki> My name is Savann, can this be the  :P
<mertiki> sistpoty : If you have more importants things to do, don't loose too much time :) I'm thankful for your help
<sistpoty> mertiki: I doubt it's the non ascii character... nonetheless this smells like a revu problem somewhere so I consider it important ;)
<mertiki> ok :)
<mertiki> I can upload again if necessary
<sistpoty> Amaranth: mind if I add the above irc statement from you to my reply?
<Amaranth> sistpoty: go ahead
<sistpoty> Amaranth: ok, thanks
<mertiki> sistpoty : for your information, my package config a source.orig file and failed to upload twice before approval because of a bad signature ( it's my first upload )
<mertiki> * my package contain
<sistpoty> mertiki: was that accepted upload a native package? (w.o. an orig.tar.gz?)?
<norsetto> sistpoty, aka the applicants worst nightmare :-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> norsetto: someone needs to keep on the grilling that TB did before MC was invented ;)
<sistpoty> however right now, I just voted a +1 for Amaranth ;)
<mertiki> the upload was accepted with the orig.tar.gz, I just uploaded with dput sunbird-locales_0.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Amaranth> sistpoty: woohoo
<sistpoty> mertiki: ok
<mertiki> You can tell me if I don't give the good answer, maybe that there's some things that I don't know yet and that I should know, I followed the Docs of REVU to upload my package
<sistpoty> mertiki: I don't think you did s.th. wrong, but rather that its a revu problem... the dir somehow got mangled to "-0709072210" and it contains only the changes file.
<sistpoty> maybe running the process script manually will give some hints
<mertiki> strange... the upload was successful for all files.. one by one
<mertiki> tell me what to do and I'll do it
<sistpoty> I'm just trying to figure myself yet. Give me a minute or so please
* bddebian is just plain useless
<mertiki> No problem. I'm there for more than 3 hours
<sistpoty> argl... tracebacks everywhere
<mertiki> Ha lala :P
<bddebian> pidgin-dev has replaced gaim-dev?
<mertiki> I would like to help but..
<mertiki> this would be logical since Pidgin replaced GAIM in Gutsy
* sistpoty blames StevenK: File /srv/revu-production/scripts/rfc822parser.py, line 61, in split :P
<ajmitch> hi
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<mertiki> hi :)
<bddebian> So are packages like festival-gaim supposed to be festival-pidgin now?
<admiralfrosty> I blame Hitler
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<mertiki> bddebian : I couln'd tell you
<bddebian> Fruck, I was so close...
<bddebian> Can I wildcard "case $version in" ?
<bddebian> NM, I'm an idiot :-(
<ScottK2> StevenK will like this when he reads the scrollback:
<ScottK2> Bug #138069 Bug #138071 Bug #138074 Bug #138075 Bug #138077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138069 in sylpheed-claws-pgpinline-plugin "Please remove sylpheed-claws-pgpinline-plugin 0.5-3 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138069
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138071 in sylpheed-claws-maildir-plugin "Please remove sylpheed-claws-maildir-plugin 0.7-5 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138071
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138074 in sylpheed-claws "Please remove sylpheed-claws 1.0.5-5.1 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138074
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138075 in sylpheed-claws-themes "Please remove sylpheed-claws-themes 20060615-2 from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138075
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138077 in gpgme "Please remove gpgme 0.3.16-2 (source) and related binaries from Gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138077
<pwnguin> 16 dollars shipping for a shirt seems a bit much
<ScottK2> keescook: ^^^ sylpheed-claws removal request done (got gpgme at the same time).
<sistpoty> and probably me mentioning rfc822parser as well ;)
<sistpoty> mertiki: how did you sign the .changes file?
<mertiki> I did sign the changes file with pgp -sat
<sistpoty> mertiki: oh, I guess that's the problem (seems like it produces an output which doesn't come through rfc822parser)
<sistpoty> mertiki: can you sign it using debsign? (debsign <changesfile> or debsign -k<yourkeyid> <changesfile>)?
<mertiki> Gniaa... I was sure that there was something around what I did
<mertiki> I try this right now
<sistpoty> mertiki: no, the real bug is in how rfc822parser tries to remove the signature, but that's unfortunately nontrival to fix (at least for me right now=
<sistpoty> mertiki: before reuploading, please wait for my go, as I'll remove the old stuff first
<mertiki> I'll not uploaded until you'll say it's ready to
<mertiki> upload *
<bddebian> Damn I hate doing a bunch of work for nothing :-(
<sistpoty> mertiki: go! ;)
<mertiki> loll, sorry I'm not ready yet :P
<sistpoty> bddebian: that's why I merely file bugs recently... oh wait *g*
<bddebian> So, what do we do with all of the *-gaim and gaim-* packages?
<bddebian> sistpoty: :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<mertiki> I just have to look if the md5sums changed..
<sistpoty> mertiki: hm?
<ScottK> bddebian: apt-get install kopete
<sistpoty> mertiki: just build the sourcepackage with dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -us -uc (build source, with orig.tar.gz, don't sign dsc, don't sign changes -- at least that's what I remember these options right now)
<mertiki> it's just because dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot doesn't include my orig. tarball in the changefile.. So I have to do it manually
<sistpoty> mertiki: no, please don't... if it doesn't include your orig.tar.gz, you'll probably have named it wrong
<bddebian> ScottK: ?
<mertiki> I used makechange like someone else did me to do... that's bad?
<ScottK> bddebian: Just switch to Kubuntu, use Kopete and don't worry, be happy. (re gaim/pigdin).
<sistpoty> mertiki: not sure, never heard of makechange yet
<bddebian> ScottK: I'm merely talking about the packages in the archives.  I don't use either ;-)
<mertiki> sistpoty : ... I can upload a source file same if it's not signed
* ScottK know, but is having a bit of fun with it.
<ScottK> know/knows
<sistpoty> mertiki: the orig.tar.gz must always be named <sourcepackagename>_<upstream_version>.orig.tar.gz. then it will be automatically included when call dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<mertiki> my tarball is named : sunbird-locales_0.5-0ubuntu1.orig.tar.gz
<mertiki> is it right?
<sistpoty> mertiki: no, the orig.tar.gz refers to the exact upstream version, so it shouldn't reflect any debian/ubuntu version
<mertiki> Ha!
<keescook> ScottK2: sweet; thanks!
<sistpoty> mertiki: so it should be sunbird-locales_0.5.orig.tar.gz
<mertiki> The magic explanation!! Great!
<mertiki> I created the package with dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot ( like described in the online docs ) with the good tarball name, should I proceed to the upload ?
<mertiki> ( the changefile is ok now )
<sistpoty> mertiki: yes, please!
<ScottK> keescook: If you can manage to stand over the (virtual) shoulder of an archive admin and get them to process those, that'd be cool.
<sistpoty> hm... to any kde folks: is it safe to upgrade to the updated kmail? (just weary, since I couldn't read mail after the last but one upgrade *g*)
<mertiki> it's uploaded
<sistpoty> mertiki: ok, cron should hit it in 8 minutes, let's just wait and see, shall we?
<mertiki> ya!
<keescook> ScottK: I'm on the opposite timezone from most of them, but it'll happen, no rush, I think.
<ScottK> OK.
<mertiki> sistpoty : Thanks a lot for all your precious help
<sistpoty> mertiki: thanks for contributing ;)
<mertiki> :)
* ScottK notes that the packages still need a UVFe approved.
<sistpoty> ScottK: yes, and I guess someone with rosetta knowledge as well ;)
<sistpoty> (you know what I mean *g*)
<ScottK> Yep.
<bddebian> What's the best linux headers package to build-dep on?  linux-headers-generic ?
<sistpoty> bddebian: for a kernel package? I guess it is then.
<bddebian> freej has some assembler code in it that includes linux/linkage.h
<xtknight_> what about linux-headers-server, -rt etc
<xtknight_> (if someone has rt/server kernel w/ no generic headers installed)
<sistpoty> bddebian: hm... might be the userspace headers then, iirc in linux-libc-dev
<bddebian> sistpoty: Ah, I'll try that thanks
<mertiki> sistpoty : it works! http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=211
<sistpoty> mertiki: congrats ;)
<mertiki> thanks! It's my first package, I hope that it will be ok :)
<sistpoty> mertiki: I guess you should now starting to file a new package exception...
<sistpoty> !UVFE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvfe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogra> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<ogra> ;
<sistpoty> hm... ubotu: tell me the page which links to the exception process ;)
<ogra> )
<sistpoty> thx ogra
<mertiki> sistpoty : what do you mean exactly? You speak about the problems that I had with REVU?
<mertiki> haha
<sistpoty> mertiki: no, we currently don't accept any new packages, unless you get an exception for it
<mertiki> Ok I get it :)
<mertiki> sistpoty : it's writen that I should attach diffstat files, but it's actually the first Sunbird langpacks release
<mertiki> sistpoty : I didn't say anything, just need to learn to read until the end :P
<sladen> mertiki: you could diff it against an empty tree :)
<mertiki> oh.. yeah? There's a NewPackagesFreeze section which tells only to file a bug and subscribe motu-uvf
<mertiki> wouldn't that be better?
<sistpoty> mertiki: hehe, was out for a cigarette anyways ;)
<mertiki> hehe :d
<sistpoty> and now I've got to reboot... finally it looks like that the nvidia driver issue for 8000er cards is fixed *g*
<sistpoty> cya later
<mertiki> I don't know if it looks like I'm not a native english person, but it's the case, I'm french, so that's why I take a lot of time to speak here :P
<mertiki> cool, @++
<mertiki> ah goutsh..
<bddebian> Damn linux-libc-dev no worky :-(
<crimsun> nice, dholbach's The Man! again
<bddebian> No, YOU da man! :)
<crimsun> nope ;)
<ogra> crimsun, as long as we know you are, you're free to deny as much as you like ;)
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> wonderful, even crimsun & ogra are alive today :)
<sistpoty> hm... seems like I'm out of luck with my nvidia card
<bddebian> Grr, I give up, I can't fix shite anymore :-(
<ajmitch> sistpoty: how so?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: it's an 8000er, and bug #98641 is biting me for much too long
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx-new]  Driver is missing libwfb breaking X on 8000 series cards" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98641
<sistpoty> (and I still can't find libwfb anywhere in today's update)
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> so you decided to grill jono on the mailing list instead? ;)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: no, that was before trying the update ;)
<ajmitch> we'll miss your interrogationg on the MC list :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: however I read #-motu logs, and thought that I'm not the only person who was a little bit puzzled
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> libwfb is probably in binary NEW
<sistpoty> so I thought the best thing would be to bring all concerns up right now in a public manner (I actually started to write jono a private mail before, but decided otherwise then)
<ajmitch> thanks for that :)
<sistpoty> no problem, I'll take the blame for this post on my shoulders ;)
<ajmitch> hah
<sistpoty> hm... I'm wondering why libwfb isn't included in nvidia-glx-new, as it's "only" an xserver module (but I must admit, that I know nothing about xserver stuff)
* ajmitch doesn't have such problems, having an old geforce 6600 ;)
<sistpoty> hm... my old one (as in pci-e) died soon after getting my new box, and now I'm ended up with a credit note for the bill, and - because I didn't have a pci-e card lying around - I purchased the "hot new stuff"
<ScottK> asisak: I got my testing taken care of, so nevermind.
<asisak> Hey ScottK
<asisak> Cool. I had less time then I had expected.
<ScottK> Hey.  Gotta go play Daddy for a while.  No problem.
<asisak> I am not a daddy :)
<asisak> see you later
<pwnguin> what's the policy with universe and pam modules?
<geser> what kind of policy?
<pwnguin> the kind where someone takes an experimental package from debian and puts it into hardy
<sistpoty> pwnguin: the usual uvf process applies, if it's a new upstream version
<pkern> He said Hardy...
<sistpoty> oh, hardy, i.c.
<pwnguin> i was just thinking since these are security tools, it might have some extra scruitiny requirements
<pwnguin> ive got a fingerprint reader pam tool in my ppa
<sistpoty> then, if you're a motu, and think its fit for uploading fire off. Hence only good judgement of the motu taking care of the upload applies
<pwnguin> i dont think its ready for gutsy, but it might be worth becoming an motu during hardy for
<pwnguin> but i dont know much about pam, so i thought maybe there were some guidelines on how to not screw up ;)
<sistpoty> for getting new packages in it's best to check out debian guidelines. maybe there is a pam policy. ajmitch: do you happen to know?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-08
<RainCT> good night
<sistpoty> gn8 RainCT
* sistpoty needs to restart X
<leonel> any information why there was no  tribe 6 today ?
<geser> leonel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/000337.html
<sistpoty> #ubuntu-devel
<sistpoty> oops, sorry
<sistpoty> any main sponsors around?
<ajmitch> anyone going to attend a meeting?
<sistpoty> oh, sheesh
<TheMuso> shit
<geser> sistpoty: you didn't miss anything
<sistpoty> :)
<bluefoxicy> so I guess vmware server has really been pulled from universe?
<bluefoxicy> (virtualbox doesn't have kernel modules ...)
<alex-weej> bluefoxicy: it's in commercial
<alex-weej> i want to install player but i can't because the kernel modules are built against a well old version of linux
<bluefoxicy> alex-weej:  commercial?
<bluefoxicy> there's a new repo?
<alex-weej> bluefoxicy: as of more than a year ago
<alex-weej> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<bluefoxicy> it's not in the synaptic checkbox interface thing ;P
<geser> didn't it got renamed to partner recently?
<bszmyd> Should a new upstream version of a package become available in Debian before being submitted to Ubuntu, or can Ubuntu packages be uplevel of Debian?
<alex-weej> geser: well not that i know of
<alex-weej> bszmyd: absolutely the latter
<geser> I've seen upload mentioning it
<bszmyd> alex-weej: do they need to be versioned ubuntu in that case?
<alex-weej> bszmyd: i'm not sure
<geser> alex-weej: see for example https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-September/007466.html
<alex-weej> you think the distro should be feisty-partner?
<bluefoxicy> I can't find a gutsy-commercial or gutsy-partner
<alex-weej> http://archive.canonical.com/dists/
<alex-weej> bluefoxicy: that's probably because gutsy isn't supported yet :P
<sistpoty> keescook: around?
<sistpoty> keescook: we've got some question regarding the interaction of SRUs and -security uploads during the motu meeting right now, so if you're around, maybe you could join into #ubuntu-meeting?
<pwnguin> anyone have experience using quilt within packages?
<StevenK> ScottK: Yay!
<geser> StevenK: you missed the MOTU meeting
<StevenK> When was it?
<imbrandon> as did i , oops
<geser> 0 UTC
<sistpoty> it's not yet finished (but almost)
<StevenK> Ah, it started 1.5 hours ago
<StevenK> I was sleeping, and now I'm late for lunch.
* StevenK runs off.
<_MMA_> imbrandon: Did you get that archive up for joejaxx?
<imbrandon> no, i dident, i'll have them back over herer tomarrow where i can upload it if its still needed
<sistpoty> damn, all the core-devs run away, before I could even say what main package I need sponsored *g*
<imbrandon> sistpoty: what package you need? i'm core
<sistpoty> imbrandon: just a tiny debdiff...
<sistpoty> imbrandon: but a huge package: l-r-m
<imbrandon> ahhh heh
<sistpoty> bug #98641
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx-new]  Driver is missing libwfb breaking X on 8000 series cards" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98641
<sistpoty> (debdiff attached=
<imbrandon> ahh nice, that bug affects me too soooo i should care ;)
<imbrandon> ok give me an hour and i'll poke at it
<sistpoty> cool, thanks!
<TheMuso> heh
<sistpoty> (not too sure, if I'll be still awake then though, however I'm accellerated on amd64 right now with my debdiff *g*)
<imbrandon> we're not ina  an archive freeze atm are we?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: afaik no.
<imbrandon> just NEW  ? kk
<TheMuso> Actually, unless things have changed in the last 12 hours, no.
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> just makin sure i havent been watching real close
* TheMuso goes back to working on brltty...
<imbrandon> figured i would get back in full swing for HH
<sistpoty> well, I asked earlier on on #ubuntu-kernel, but unfortunately didn't get any answer to the question if anyone minds me fixing the package *g*
<TheMuso> sistpoty: I'm surprised they don't have a git tree for it.
<TheMuso> c
<imbrandon> afaik thtey do i think
<imbrandon> dont they ?
<TheMuso> Everything else kernel is git
<geser> night all
<TheMuso> night geser
<Fujitsu> Night geser.
<joejaxx> Goodnight geser
<imbrandon> gnight geser
<sistpoty> there was no notice from apt-get source... so if they have, they keep it under the pillow
<imbrandon> gutsy: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git
<imbrandon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide :)
<imbrandon> sistpoty: ^^
<sistpoty> is l-r-m in there as well?
<ScottK> StevenK: I thought you'd like the removal bugs.
<imbrandon> i was gonna say i just started reading that so i could start some ATI driver hacking soon
<bluefoxicy> heh, KVM28 is the Ubuntu Gutsy version of KVM?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: thats kernel only
<Fujitsu> Mm, I love mapserver upstream. They seem to have put a whole lot of code convention changes in their latest security release.
<Fujitsu> And what a strange convention it is:
<Fujitsu> -                       yy_c_buf_p = yytext_ptr + yy_amount_of_matched_text;
<Fujitsu> +                       (yy_c_buf_p) = (yytext_ptr) + yy_amount_of_matched_text;
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> seems silly not to have lrm there too
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Well lum is in git, but another tree.
<imbrandon> wtf someone hit imbrandon.com and tell me the string of txt ?
<imbrandon> fskin dmz's
<sistpoty> yep, I wondered about this a few weeks ago, but nobody new precisely (and I didn't get any answer when asking on -kernel, though I admittedly asked about 8000er series, which might have a bad conversation starter *g*)
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~/MOTUing$ telnet imbrandon.com 80
<Fujitsu> Trying 192.168.1.69...
<Fujitsu> That looks a little off.
<imbrandon> thats the nat'd server its not in dns that way
<imbrandon> strange
<Fujitsu> imbrandon.com.          1729    IN      CNAME   imbrandon.zapto.org.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon.zapto.org.    60      IN      A       192.168.1.69
<imbrandon> wtf over
<imbrandon> damn debian no ip client
<imbrandon> reporting the nat ip
<imbrandon> grrr
<sistpoty> lol, I guess I need to put more braces around my not yet working code (at university) *g*
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Is it doing dynamic updates and providing the wrong IP?
<imbrandon> thanks Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> np
<imbrandon> yes
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<imbrandon> its reporitng the lan ip not the wan one
<imbrandon> fskin
<ScottK> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Fujitsu> Bah, I give up on mapserver. I thought a UVFe would be easy for a security update, but:
<Fujitsu>  166 files changed, 3424 insertions(+), 84916 deletions(-)
<TheMuso> ouch
<Fujitsu> Why must they put parentheses around *everything* in a x.x.1 increment?
<imbrandon> ok Fujitsu mint telneting one more time
<Fujitsu> imbrandon.zapto.org.    60      IN      A       69.247.213.131
<Fujitsu> Better.
<imbrandon> thanks
<imbrandon> hopefully on next update it wont revert
<Fujitsu> `imbrandon.com' is the response.
<Fujitsu> Hopefully.
<imbrandon> yea i have my domain redirecting to my house for the time being
<imbrandon> untill i secure some better hosting
<TheMuso> imbrandon: You still working for that hosting company?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> thus me bringing the servers to my house
<Fujitsu> Ahhh.
<TheMuso> oh
<bszmyd_> how does one request a sponsor manually since the requestsponsor script does not seem to be working?
<ScottK> FYI, on SRU version numbers I've done numbering like security does (.1) and if there was a conflict between security and updates used 0.1 so that both can still be incremented.
<Fujitsu> bszmyd_: subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<TheMuso> imbrandon: U gioe tiy parted on good terms.
<Fujitsu> O_o
<TheMuso> I hope you parted on good terms even
<imbrandon> TheMuso: yea
<bszmyd_> Fujitsu: Are you saying ask my question there, or post my request there?
<Fujitsu> bszmyd_: File a bug and subscribe that tmea.
<Fujitsu> *team
<imbrandon> i actualy ended up witha better paying job in a better envirnment
<ScottK> Who for now?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Ah ok. Good to hear.
<imbrandon> federal reserve
<sistpoty> ScottK: sounds reasonable. so a sru with .2 should pick up security from .1.X
<imbrandon> AIX administration
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Everyone be careful, there's a Fed on the channel...
<ScottK> ;-)
<imbrandon> bah ;)
<TheMuso> heh
<imbrandon> i dont actualy work for them i work for a company that has a contract with them ;)
<ScottK> sistpoty: The example in question was lighttpd for Dapper: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/
<ScottK> I worked it out with keescook to make sure he was cool with it before I did it.
<sistpoty> cool, so I guess this might be a good reference
<ScottK> sistpoty: It's probably about as complex as you can get as I had to do a security update both to the released version in security and to a pending SRU in -proposed.
<sistpoty> yay!
<ScottK> Doing a security update in proposed confused the archive and it got rejected the first time.
<ScottK> It all worked out in the end.
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> hey LaserJock
<ScottK> Heya LaserJock.
<LaserJock> hi guys
<ScottK> LaserJock: I figured out what was bugging me so much about the PPA terms of service.
<LaserJock> sistpoty: nice email
<sistpoty> thx LaserJock
<LaserJock> ScottK: yeah?
<ScottK> You are correct that they are very typical for terms that business use with their customers (youtube is very similar)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: we'll see what comes of it ;-)
<ScottK> And that's what I guess was getting me.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: definitely, I'm already preparing for impact *g*
<LaserJock> hmm, they are a business and we are their customers
<ScottK> Are we part of a community here or are we customers from which Canonical is seeking to extract maximum economic benifit.?
<ScottK> That's a rationale perspective, but not what I would have hoped for.
<LaserJock> yeah
<ScottK> As an example, the Canonical trademark policy on Ubuntu is very community oriented and generous compared to what it might be.
<LaserJock> well, I think LP is a tad different
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon> launchpad and ubuntu are very diffrent products though
<LaserJock> if it was only an Ubuntu thing it might be different
<sistpoty> hm... I guess this can't be compared, but publishing a paper via acm ... just like selling your soul *g*
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<ScottK> Agreed and we've argued about it before.
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<LaserJock> but yeah, it'd be nice if it was more of a community approach
<ScottK> So that's why it bugged me so much.
<ScottK> I think it would be quite reasonable to say that if you put something in a PPA that's not distributable and we get sued, you pay for the lawyers.
<LaserJock> I found the "You must only upload opens source software to our closed source app" part more interesting ;-)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Heh, yes.
<ScottK> I'd like to see it be as long as you follow the terms of service, we'll work together to deal with any bad fallout.
<sistpoty> hm... if I had known, I'd have written an even sharper reply tonight *g*
<ScottK> As it stands, I'd be very relucant to upload stuff that I didn't write all by myself.  People can sue for anything.
<ScottK> A related question I'm curious about is who is legally responsible for team PPAs?
<ScottK> I have access to one because of a team I'm on and I never agreed to any terms.
<Fujitsu> Presumably the uploader.
<Fujitsu> Hm, you can upload to a PPA without agreeing to the ToS at all.
<LaserJock> yeah, they are going to be tracking uploader, for other reasons
<LaserJock> a team PPA yeah
<ScottK> Presumably, but if I'm the uploader and I never agreed to the terms, they don't have legal force.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: They don't at the moment, I believe.
<sistpoty> ScottK: not too sure, in case they're acting as "service provider" (as in isp)
<ScottK> Fujitsu: I'm not in the LP beta and I now have this link to "activate my ppa" that requires me to accept terms of service.
<ScottK> sistpoty: It's a point of uncertainty.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Hm, I wonder why...
<ScottK> The key bit is I have to pay the lawyers and any judgements if they get sued.
<ScottK> Which is why I declined to accept the terms.
<LaserJock> for your packages, yeah
<sistpoty> were can I find the ToS?
<LaserJock> at your PPA
<ScottK> Right, but even if the packages are legal to distribute and I didn't actually do anything that violates the terms of service?
<LaserJock> you can get sued in real life the same way
<ScottK> Sure, but the internet is a big place and the exposure is bigger.
<LaserJock> yeah, but it's similar rationale
<LaserJock> and why should Canonical be responsible for your packages
<ScottK> Why should I be responsible for Canonical's legal bills if I used their service only in a legal way?
<Fujitsu> If it was used in a legal way, why are there legal bills?
<ScottK> I think that if someone actually distributes illegally via PPA, it is totally reasonable for them to pay.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Even if you win the lawsuit, there are still legal bills.
<ScottK> In the US loser only pays legal costs in VERY extreme cases.
<ScottK> Anyone can sue whether it's reasonable or not.
<ScottK> So it really comes down, IMO, to are PPAs a community resource or a commercial product.  It's clearly the latter in Canonical's mind and I don't particularly appreciate it.
<LaserJock> LP is a commercial product
<ScottK> They're welcome to that perspective (they're paying for it after all), but I wish it were different.
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Which is why the less we entangle our processes into it the better.
<LaserJock> that's certainly one way to look at it
<ScottK> I don't think it's 'evil' or anything, just clearly outside the community.
<sistpoty> luckily I'm in Germany, and we can host revu (with a good connection now) for free :)
<Fujitsu> You mean the page might not take a couple of minutes to load!?
<LaserJock> I don't think it's outside the community because it's a commercial product
<bddebian> Damn did I miss something? :-)
<ScottK> bddebian: Bug 137447
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137447 in soyuz "PPA Terms of Service one sided" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137447
<bddebian> Ah
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: it's still a very old sparc box, but we'll be migrating to s.th. faster next tuesday (hopefully, unless I'm burdened with work) *g*
<LaserJock> I don't think open-source/closed-source or free/commercial have much of anything to do community or not
<LaserJock> *do with
<LaserJock> sistpoty: are you really wanting a response to your email? or where you sort of kidding? :-)
<ScottK> LaserJock: I agree, but the terms of use for PPA are not community terms.  They are commercial terms.  They're choice, but that's what they are.
<ScottK> They're/Their
<LaserJock> I don't really know how you can say they aren't community terms
<sistpoty> LaserJock: both :P
<ScottK> There's no balance to them.  They are written for maximum advantage to Canoncial (as a commercial entity should do), not in a way that's balanced and benifits the community.
<LaserJock> how is it not a benifit to the community? we get to use PPAs
<ScottK> If you agree to the one sided terms.
<LaserJock> it's usual "you play nice, we play nice"
<ScottK> Except that's not what it says.
<LaserJock> sure seems like that to me
<ScottK> It says even if you play nice if something bad happens you get all the bills and we pay nothing.
<sistpoty> restricting a community to (not very well thought of ToS -- I consider the Ubuntu CoC to be one of the good ones) will potentially cost you members. Especially if the ToS is written in a language, which isn't parseable by JohnDoe, but instead inflicts a feeling of fear
<LaserJock> ScottK: but you are focusing on a silly little thing and making a big deal out of it
<sistpoty> damn, set the braces to whatever you may seem fit, but not like in the sentence I wrote ;)
<LaserJock> I'm sure it could be nicer to the community "Canonical foots the bill for everything"
<ScottK> LaserJock: It's a silly little thing to you.  Please don't project your perspective on me.
<LaserJock> ScottK: I'm not
<ScottK> OK.  I accept that.  It sounded that way to me.
<LaserJock> I'm saying your picking on one thing, and provided no evidence that it's even a problem or unusual
<LaserJock> and saying the whole TOS is bad
<ScottK> I think that Ubuntu is unusual and the fact that the ToS are not similarly unusual is unfortunate.
<LaserJock> It definately might be something to have people look into
<imbrandon> LP ( PPA's ) is NOT ubuntu
<ScottK> Agreed and that's the problem.
<imbrandon> learn and live that
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Some are trying to turn it into a big part of the MOTU hopeful processes.
<sistpoty> imbrandon: but the limits are blurring
<LaserJock> I don't see why allowing Canonical to cover their butt from all the weirdos out there is not being a part of the community
<imbrandon> i dont see that as a problem, if you dont like it you can goto the CC and persuade them to use a better product, LP and Ubuntu are 100% seperate
<ScottK> imbrandon: You weren't here for the 4 hour IRC "discussion" LaserJock and I had over the sense of using proprietary systems to make FOSS.  I know.
<LaserJock> Canonical bears a much greater work
<LaserJock> s/work/risk/
<imbrandon> ScottK: yes i was
<ScottK> Oh. OK.
<imbrandon> and i dont see the problem
<LaserJock> the odds of any one of us getting sued is quite small
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Which one? I might have missed it.,
<ScottK> Fujitsu: You were there.
<Fujitsu> OK, there have been a few, so I wasn't sure if I'd missed one.
<LaserJock> heh
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'd just prefer if the terms were in the spirit of as long as you don't do anything wrong we're all in this together.
<Fujitsu> Do we know when PPA is being released?
<imbrandon> i dont care if someone uses VisualStudio to compile a ubuntu package or kernel, nor use LP for Bugtracking or PPA's but i do see that VS and LP are not ubuntu
<ScottK> Fujitsu: One of those was enough.
<imbrandon> dosent mean i will
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: they are already for Beta Testors
<Fujitsu> Mm, VS-compiled kernel. I like it.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: beta != release
<LaserJock> should be public in a couple weeks I think
<ScottK> imbrandon: right.  which is why we should keep it out of our core processes as much as possible.
<Fujitsu> :(
<LaserJock> it's a public beta
<LaserJock> and anybody is welcome to join Beta Testors
<imbrandon> ScottK: why ? that means your projecting your ideals on me then, i think ppa are a good tool that should be included
<imbrandon> see my point ?
<LaserJock> it's about as released as you get, without releasing
<ScottK> imbrandon: I don't mind you using PPA.  I just don't want to be forced to do it.
* Fujitsu remembers the days when launchpad-beta-testers had < 20 members.
<imbrandon> no one is forced to use it even if it becomes more of a part of the MOTU processes, just as they dont HAVE to use LP for bug tracking or bzr LP hosted source
<imbrandon> etc
<sistpoty> imbrandon: that will limit possible contributors if they agree to the ToS. If they can't parse these, it creates fear
<Fujitsu> They do have to use LP for bug tracking, don't they?
<ScottK> Pretty much.
<Fujitsu> Last time I checked, there wasn't a third-party Ubuntu package bugtracker.
<sistpoty> yes, but there is no contract involved.
<imbrandon> nah there is a bug tracker for nearly every package in ubuntu  in debian and upstream
<imbrandon> point is if you are gonna put that on the line you must stop using the clied sourtce bug tracker also or your blowing hot air imho
<imbrandon> closed*
<imbrandon> pesonal it dosent bother me to use or let others use it, but if you feel that stroingly about it look at it as a whole, not pick a small scapegoat
<imbrandon> personaly*
<LaserJock> well, I have to look at it pragmatically
<LaserJock> because I'm not gonna change Mark's mind
<sistpoty> imbrandon: no, there is a subtle difference, as the bug tracker doesn't mean you have to sign s.th. to be able to report bug. You don't have to sign a contract with google as well when searching
<LaserJock> and I can't write a subsitute for LP
<LaserJock> sistpoty: no, but we require CoC, and most indepth services have a TOS
<imbrandon> sistpoty: your wrong you still agree to their AUP with every use or be banned
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: A CoC signature isn't a requirement.
<LaserJock> it is for membership, MOTU, etc.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: right, that's what I stated, everyone know what the CoC states, but you'd have to be a lawyer to find out what the ToS exactly means.
<sistpoty> imbrandon: AUP?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: shesh, who cares
<imbrandon> acceptable use policy
* Fujitsu is yet to see an AUP for LP.
<Fujitsu> There's a little bit of copyright stuff, I guess.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu: i was saying for google or myspace or anyother "service"
<LaserJock> I've agreed to so many TOS, usually more legalese and restrictive than the PPA one
<LaserJock> I'd say PPA TOS is the least of our problems
<Fujitsu> PPA has much bigger problems, such as its existence.
* Fujitsu watches the crackful repos appear.
<imbrandon> point is its not required to contribute nor even if it becomes more used will it be REQUIRED
<bddebian> Like they don't exist already? :_)
<Fujitsu> bddebian: Well, they're a lot easier to produce now.
<bddebian> True
<sistpoty> as a side-note: not agreeing to a ToS received me from a security-update which would have brought me WPA checking. however this can't really be compared though *g*
* ScottK has already seen a bug in LP about a PPA generated package.  FYI.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Yay!
<LaserJock> sure
<Fujitsu> I hope they fix the maintainer mangling soon, too.
<LaserJock> I made a bet with kiko about how  long it would take for somebody to upload w32codecs
<Fujitsu> Bwaha.
<imbrandon> libdvdcss2
* ScottK waits for the avalance of "But I got it from Launchpad, what do you mean it's not officially supported."
<LaserJock> I said 1 week
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Yeeeep.
<LaserJock> we had a ton of bugs for beryl, and it wasn't even uploaded
<ScottK> Gotta run.  See you all later.
<LaserJock> it's not unique to PPA
<sistpoty> oh, btw.: interesting thing about PPA's is that what you can upload differs entirely from what you can upload to ubuntu pockets
* Fujitsu rejoiced while rejecting them all in one email.
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: How?
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: as discussed on the LP ml. not too sure if I can reproduce now correctly, but iirc ppa state that you need to adhere to license X, Y, Z, whereas the ubuntu policy states that it needs to be free (not as plain as this, exaggerating as an example=)
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu policy doesn't actually exist, AFAIK.
<sistpoty> it does
<Fujitsu> Where?
* sistpoty digs up the links
<LaserJock> sistpoty: they said that anything Free for Ubuntu is Free for PPA
<sistpoty> LaserJock: right, but the ToS says differently
<LaserJock> that just needs to get worked out
<sistpoty> yeah, as I stated already, it imho needs to be made similar to the CoC, so that everyone can understand it easily
<LaserJock> yeah, but that is a bit difficult for actual legal issues
<LaserJock> if we want easy to understand
<LaserJock> then we should never use GPL
<sistpoty> point for you ;')
<LaserJock> of course it shouldn't be unneccesarily difficult
<LaserJock> but, well, legelese is life, unfortunately
<LaserJock> I can't really blame Canonical for that
<sistpoty> imo explaining the license in clear words might help a lot (though I'm not entirely aware of the legal implications of doing so)
<LaserJock> well, you can do like CC
<LaserJock> and have a "plain english" header
<LaserJock> Scottk's point definately is worth looking at
<LaserJock> but making a big stink out of it is just silly
<LaserJock> what are the odds of any of us getting sued?
<imbrandon> man all this jumble trying to go forward with something , 20 years of discussion and no resolution is looking more and more like debian not ubuntu
* imbrandon grubles and goes to something productive
<Fujitsu> We inherited their packages and processes, so surely we must have inherited that as well :P
<imbrandon> Fujitsu: not for the first 2.5 years but as times goes on people seem to bring the same mentaility
<imbrandon> thats a bad thing(tm)
<imbrandon> imho
<imbrandon> and no we inherited very few processes
<imbrandon> if any that are still in use
<StevenK> I quite like our lack of processes.
<tonyyarusso> The NEW queue is getting tantalizingly shorter.... :P
<imbrandon> StevenK: exactly, if i wanted all that i would be a DD not a ubuntu dev
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: damn, can't find ubuntu licensing neither on the wiki nor on the ubuntu.com site now. It must hide somewhere, I'm sure, telling about what software can enter which archive
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I asked elmo about it a while ago
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: It's not strictly defined, though... Doesn't give a proper policy on GFDL, etc.
<LaserJock> sistpoty: regarding CC licenses, and I believe it's gone
<Fujitsu> Otherwise it's mostly DFSG-freeness.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I think there used to be an acutal policy page
<imbrandon> sistpoty: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: yes, but in words that I can understand (I'm not too sure if I could understand DFSG though *g*)
<Fujitsu> There's probably a secret document on the Canonical wiki.
<sistpoty> thx imbrandon
<imbrandon> we dont 100% adhear to dfsg either
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: `mostly'
<imbrandon> :)
<LaserJock> elmo said it's basically DFSG+doc/artwork licenses
<LaserJock> so CC-By-SA and GFDL are ok for doc/artwork
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: that's about what I thought, but it's not documented.
<sistpoty> oh, since when can restricted stuff reside in main? that's news to me *g*
<LaserJock> in the end, it's all up to the the archive admins
<LaserJock> same with Debian
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: Where's this?
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: but main may also may contain binary firmware and selected fonts that cannot be modified
<sistpoty> this makes restricted seem unnecessary
<LaserJock> it's the binary firmware in Restricted?
<Fujitsu> Hm, like ipw2[12] 00, I guess.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: My ipw2200 works without lrm.
<LaserJock> *shrug*
<sistpoty> *shrug as well*
<LaserJock> Ubuntu works in mysterious ways ;-)
<sistpoty> hehe
* StevenK much prefers that we deal with the GFDL, as opposed to bitching and voting about it, like Debian.
<pwnguin> is there seriously a technical problem with GFDL?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Mhm.
<sistpoty> but what if errors are in invariant sectoins? :P
<StevenK> No, it just doesn't meet the DFSG.
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: Invariant sections, I forget what else.
<pwnguin> Fujitsu: unless invariant sections are describing technical details, i dont see the huge problem
<Fujitsu> It's non-modifiable. How's that not a problem?
<LaserJock> there aren't any problems with GFDL
<LaserJock> seriously
<pwnguin> Fujitsu: unless i see evidence of abuse, i'm taking the opposite position by default
<LaserJock> I think GFDL of a place where DFSG is kinda insufficient
<LaserJock> or maybe a bit too narrow
<pwnguin> has there ever been a place where an invariant section was used in documentation?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> emacs documentation
<LaserJock> gcc documentation
<LaserJock> TeX documentation
<LaserJock> they were largely stripped from Debian main
<LaserJock> which cause a lot of nice maintainence issues
<pwnguin> for having invariants?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> RMS likes to make the licens invariant, for example
<LaserJock> *license
<pwnguin> that seems fine to me
<LaserJock> people seriously need to read the GFDL, I think
<LaserJock> you can only make front matter invariant
<pwnguin> marking the authors or license invariant doesn't seem like "abuse" to me
<LaserJock> you can't make anything invariant that actually has anything to do with the topic
<LaserJock> it can't be in any of the chapters
<LaserJock> etc.
<pwnguin> then the dfsg is d's problem
<LaserJock> well, the DFSG is really great
<LaserJock> I just think maybe it's a bit too narrow
<imbrandon> everything should be bsd
<LaserJock> but that's why Debian has been awesome
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> so I can see why they stick to their guns and I think that's cool
<LaserJock> but I think Ubuntu's approach is better
<LaserJock> but a bit vague ;-)
<pwnguin> well, i can understand taking a position and sticking with it
<tonyyarusso> Ultimately the best approach is to have both approaches exist and interacting though.  Just Ubuntu's or just Debian's attitude wouldn't be as neat as the two.
<pwnguin> but when people think the DFSG is not Free as in FSF Free
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I think just Ubuntu's would suffice ;-)
<LaserJock> it'd be great if we didn't need Debian
<pwnguin> Debian does a lot of work
<pwnguin> im inclined to let them
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Well, we had gNewSense _and_ Gobuntu already even with Debian's existence
<LaserJock> or RH or openSUSE for that matter
<StevenK> We always need Debian - we simply don't have the manpower.
<pwnguin> i havent seen anything novel out of gobuntu yet
<LaserJock> StevenK: I wasn't saying that they would just go away
<pwnguin> that project is in dire need of leadership and developers
<imbrandon> uht oh out of mt dew, time for bed soon
<LaserJock> I'd rather see Debian become a part of Ubuntu really
<LaserJock> but well, that's not going to happen
<pwnguin> its an interesting situation
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: As I understand it, we weren't debating that - just the dfsg attitude.  I doubt anyone would argue the manpower or effort.
<sistpoty> imbrandon: still considering l-r-m?
<imbrandon> sistpoty: ahh i forgot, yes i'll grab it now and poke it
<sistpoty> imbrandon: thanks a lot!
<imbrandon> sistpoty: mind linking me again to the lp bug ?
<imbrandon> i'm lazy
<sistpoty> give me a sec
<imbrandon> k
<LaserJock> I'm just tired of wasted effort, duplication, and reinventing the wheel
<sistpoty> bug #98641
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx-new]  Driver is missing libwfb breaking X on 8000 series cards" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98641
<imbrandon> yea merge kde and gnome :)
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> Ubuntu is too far downstream
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yes, I did propose that
<LaserJock> nixternal didn't agree ;-)
<sistpoty> but I wouldn't have such lovely kmail problems then *g*
<imbrandon> i dont either personaly but i wouldent knock someone for trying
<StevenK> I seriously doubt the DFSG would go away.
<imbrandon> yea just drop gnome , it was created because qt wasent gpl anyhow and thats no longer an issue ;)
<StevenK> It would take 3:1 supermajority to do that, since it requires a Consituition change.
<bddebian> imbrandon: hah
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I don't think that's a good solution
<StevenK> imbrandon: Even though GTK visually looks much better than QT?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: gnome is much more than that ;-)
<imbrandon> StevenK: bah, get glasses ;)
<sistpoty> imbrandon: well, the moc was created because kde-devs didn't know better, right? *g*
<pwnguin> just hold a vote that declares an innocuos comma drastically changes the meaning of supermajorit
<pwnguin> y
<StevenK> imbrandon: What, rose-coloured ones? :-P
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> and no really, if you go back and look at history gnome was created for only one reason, a modern DE that was full GPL unlike QT at the time
<imbrandon> to replace KDE
<LaserJock> but that was a long time ago
<imbrandon> not all that long ago in the grand scheme of things
<LaserJock> and that hasn't been Gnome's focus for some time
<StevenK> Agreed.
<LaserJock> that's like me saying the reason I started working in Ubuntu was because of a ghemical bug
<LaserJock> and now that that bug is closed I shouldn't work in Ubuntu anymore
<imbrandon> sure, the reason i started was a kbfx bug ;)
<imbrandon> nah but it makes you look for another reason
<imbrandon> ;)
<sistpoty> Nonetheless, I've installed gnome on my gf's laptop, because it's better integrated within ubuntu... ok ok I could fix bugs of kde instead of only reporting these *g*
<pwnguin> this sounds like it should be at the next uds
<LaserJock> I just switched to KDE
<imbrandon> pwnguin: we've had this discussion at many uds's
<imbrandon> ;)
<pwnguin> a large mural of people writing "why i joined ubuntu"
<LaserJock> because gnome stopped letting me logout
<pwnguin> not the fighting over which is better part
<imbrandon> hehe
<sistpoty> LaserJock: welcome to the real world (of pain?) *g*
<imbrandon> yea i actualy have gnome installed atm
<LaserJock> sistpoty: KDE works just fine for me, so that's what I'm using currently
* imbrandon groans
<TheMuso> GNOME is accessible to the blind and vison impaired. Its the better desktop. Nuf said.
<LaserJock> it's really annoying that something broke Gnome for me
<bddebian> You could say that about Windows
<imbrandon> the bad thing is i have amarok and konversation and kopete and well most of kde installed
<pwnguin> k3b
<LaserJock> I hate amarok, but konversation and kopete are really nice
<pwnguin> brasero is getting there, but k3b still rock
<pwnguin> s
<imbrandon> i havent found anything better than amaork besides iTunes
<sistpoty> well, I'm addicted to kde since 1.something, which was what we got back then at university. and once I've found out how to assign a shortcut to open konsole, i was pleased and never considered switching again
<StevenK> LaserJock: What do you use?
<imbrandon> sistpoty: +5 me too
<LaserJock> pwnguin: I've never had a problem with the Gnome tools
<LaserJock> StevenK: for what?
<sistpoty> hehe
<TheMuso> Meh. mpd + several clients FTW! :)
<pwnguin> LaserJock: ive made several coasters from nautilus's tools
<StevenK> LaserJock: For playing music
<LaserJock> pwnguin: I've never had a single one (which I can't say the same for k3b)
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: Really?  Always !worksforme
<pwnguin> tonyyarusso: really. i'd right click on an iso
<LaserJock> StevenK: well, when I *do* play music it's usually rhythmbox or more often it seems sound juicer
<pwnguin> pick the burn option, and it'd come up with a dialog that did everything but actually make a bootable cd
<imbrandon> pwnguin: you looking to becomes a MOTU ? we should hookup for some hacking on Hardon H-Bird since we're only a few miles appart
* StevenK hugs Quod Libet
* StevenK kicks imbrandon.
<sistpoty> hm... I guess I'm out if I say that mpg123/ogg123 works fine for me... I can even mix songs when running in multiple shells *g*
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Does rhythmbox do gapless yet?
<StevenK> Don't call it that.
<pwnguin> imbrandon: possibly. i just got a ppa
<StevenK> TheMuso: I think it does in Gutsy.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: haven't a clue. I just told it to look at my mp3s and it plays them
<TheMuso> Right.
<LaserJock> much easier than amarok
* TheMuso will end up sticking with mpd anyway
<LaserJock> I usually listen to CDs anyway
<imbrandon> amarok does too and updates collection auto and lastfm and gapless and well everything
<LaserJock> so whatever pops up when I stick the CD in is what I use
<sistpoty> LaserJock: these will get scratches and stuff?
<pwnguin> the one bug i have with rhythmbox is that i cant set a different default playlist than "library"
<TheMuso> Well I intend to get my collection ripped, so I can use mpd+icecast+any streaming client to play music from anywhere in the house on any machine.
<imbrandon> wow people still put audio on cd's? hehe
<sistpoty> (as known from my car cd-player, which ceases to work every 3rd song)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yes, they do
<LaserJock> I don't have enough disk space to rip everything
<pwnguin> but certainly without an ipod / whatever, im no study group
<LaserJock> plus it's a pain in the but
<imbrandon> sistpoty: usbstick+car audio
<LaserJock> so I mostly just use the CDs
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Once done, its very useful. I had my stuff ripped, but an HD crash soon saw the end of that.
<LaserJock> exactly
<sistpoty> imbrandon: doesn't fit into that damn cd-slot, and I'm too greedy to bye a different player
<TheMuso> And I wasn't happy with the layout anyway.
<LaserJock> I don't have enough diskspace
* imbrandon is buying a Ipod Touch monday
<LaserJock> I have a local gutsy mirror
<TheMuso> But this time, I will be putting it on my new RAID1 file server I am building.
<LaserJock> and that eats up most of it
<pwnguin> you know, theres another part about debian i like: the ARM port
<TheMuso> jj/c
<tonyyarusso> ARM?
<TheMuso> ugh
<imbrandon> i ahve about 6TB of lan stoarage
<imbrandon> no shortage here
<sistpoty> lucky one ;)
<LaserJock> I have 1 160GB drive
<pwnguin> verra handy to have routers and nlsus running familiar tools
<LaserJock> which I have *everything* on
<tonyyarusso> I just threw in a 500GB on my headless desktop
<imbrandon> LaserJock: an archive mirror is over 200Gb
<tonyyarusso> (wireless connection to lappy)
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I only archive i386/source
<imbrandon> ahh
<LaserJock> since that's where I ran out of space
<imbrandon> 50-60GB
<LaserJock> and I don't have anything that's not i386
<tonyyarusso> I did the same on a portable drive - i386/source of both edgy and dapper.
<pwnguin> imbrandon: mostly ive just packaged a couple games stuck in debian's NEW queue, and a fingerprint reader from debian experimental
<LaserJock> I was looking into buying some online storage
* imbrandon should really update apt-mirror theres a few bugs i have fixes for not uploaded
<LaserJock> but I can't pay for it
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: please do - I use it
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: your probably 1 of my 6 total users ;)
<tonyyarusso> Works very well, btw
<imbrandon> heh
<sistpoty> imbrandon: like l-r-m :P
<LaserJock> I use reprepro
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: haha, I'll have to make a point of recommending it then.
<imbrandon> sistpoty: yea its testbuilding
<sistpoty> :)
<TheMuso> Is it possible to comment out package metadata in debian/control, or do you have to totally remove it?
<StevenK> TheMuso: I *think* comments in debian/control work.
<sistpoty> imbrandon: on what arch are you testbuilding? (as I've only tested it on amd64)
<imbrandon> x86
<imbrandon> my build server right now is a 3ghz core2
<pwnguin> damnation. timestamp in future error on amd64
<imbrandon> with 32bit etch and all pbuilders
<sistpoty> cool, more test coverage (and the debdiff shouldn't really make anything fail)
<LaserJock> hehe, I got a job offer from Google via linkedin today
<LaserJock> silly people
<imbrandon> lol
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: I got that when I tried to build things just uploaded seven time zones ahead of me...ended up just changing my clock for a few hours.
<pwnguin> tonyyarusso: if it comes up again, i'll look into that -- i likely need to upload another version soon anyways
<sistpoty> LaserJock: hm.. I worked on saving my own job by writing an research proposal today
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> whaton?
<sistpoty> (or rather the whole week already, and the week before and so on)
<imbrandon> would be nice if google offered me a pos ;) wheres leslie when you need her ;)
<LaserJock> I went to Sexual Harassment training today, so I could save my job ;-)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: deterministic high-speed simulation of a virtual machine
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: The kind where they tell you you have to go now, or a general session?  ;)
<ScottK> LaserJock: So you are an expert now?
<LaserJock> general session
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<LaserJock> "Stop harassment NOW"
<sistpoty> k, will do ;)
<pwnguin> "dont package hotbabe"
<LaserJock> it's great to know that my future students can accusme of darn near anything and my career is over ;-)
<tonyyarusso> pretty much, yeah
<tonyyarusso> but then you can just go into politics, where it's normal
<nixternal> LaserJock: quit grabbing their butts and you won't get accused
<pwnguin> i find it ridiculus that medibuntu carries hot-babe
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: wait....that's a real package?
<LaserJock> nixternal: me? never
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: sure
<nixternal> ya, that was convincing
<LaserJock> nah, the chicks don't dig me
<sistpoty> ha, I needed to test-write a test for the big lecture of our chair, and I hardly managed to not fail *g*
<LaserJock> there's a guy down the hall that they all go for
<LaserJock> our stalker didn't even go after me ;-)
<imbrandon> i wonder how hard it will be to setup XP in a xen dom
<imbrandon> hrm
<tonyyarusso> oy, that is a very strange little program...
<pwnguin> heh
<tonyyarusso> I'll bet ubuntu-women are thrilled
<pwnguin> its not in ubuntu
<pwnguin> or debian
<LaserJock> nixternal: all I gotta say is, just watch out for girls who say that they have an identical twin sister who's a sister
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I'm sure pornview is right up there too
* sistpoty is save and the gf is away :)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Well, that has an odd name, but can actually be used for other things.
<imbrandon> pr0nbuntu
<LaserJock> nixternal: sorry, s/sister/stripper/ ;-)
<bddebian> imbrandon: w00t, I'll help ya with that one
* bddebian hides
<LaserJock> I always wondered why she always wore a short skirt to the research lab :/
<sistpoty> like lesbian linux (I didn't write that, was merely a strange error of my keyboard) *G*
<pwnguin> porn-get
<imbrandon> apt-get update pron-collection
<LaserJock> alright, now I'm sorry I started that one :-)
<pwnguin> i wish i could find that webpage
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> sistpoty: http://www.lesbian.mine.nu/  ( based on debian )
<nixternal> careful now with the stripper talk
<imbrandon> even same logo
<nixternal> I beat Mahjong Titans and the fireworks are going off!
<imbrandon> pwnguin: http://www.lesbian.mine.nu/porn-get
<pwnguin> yes
<sistpoty> imbrandon: I know, but unfortunately it can only be viewed with opengl working *cough, cough* ;)
<pwnguin> now imbrandon's in trouble with ubuntu-women
<StevenK> LaserJock: You've got mail.
<pwnguin> speaking of putting clothes on, did you see the shipping charges for canonical ubuntu tshirts?
<nixternal> hahahahah
<nixternal> ya, the shipping cost more than the shirt does
<StevenK> Ouch.
<StevenK> I wonder why that is.
<pwnguin> probably because they dont have a warehouse in the US
<nixternal> I am happy wearing my rpath, Foresight, Debian, Fedora Core, GPLv3, and GNU t-shirts...can't get a decent Ubuntu one
* imbrandon hugs his kubuntu shirts
<nixternal> err, almost forgot the most important ones...my KDE shirts
* sistpoty only got a I won't fix your computer one
<nixternal> hahahaha
<StevenK> Canonical seems to not have anything in the US, aside from staff.
<imbrandon> i have kubuntu ones and one "be nice to me, i know your password"
<imbrandon> StevenK: they are smart
* StevenK hugs his sysadmin shirt - "Go away, or I will replace you with a very small shell script."
* StevenK looks at imbrandon
<nixternal> the only funny one I have is "My other computer is yours"
<TheMuso> StevenK: heh
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: haha
<LaserJock> I've got 2 decent Ubuntu shirts and a Google shirt
* tonyyarusso needs to get some geek shirts
<pwnguin> "My other computer is your Windows box"
<imbrandon> heh i actualy have my google shirt on
<nixternal> I gave my Google shirt from BarCamp to a homeless dude
<TheMuso> I have a google shirt, and intel shirt, and an LCA07 shirt.
<imbrandon> heh i actualy have my google shirt on
<nixternal> one more time imbrandon
<imbrandon> heh i actualy have my google shirt on
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> ass
<nixternal> I have my superman underoos on
<nixternal> err, I mean my t-shirt
<nixternal> ya, superman t-shirt
* StevenK also has a Debconf5 shirt, two debian shirts, rackspace.com ...
<pwnguin> well, as long as #ubuntu-motu doesn't make bash.org, i think everything will be okay
* StevenK tries to remember
<LaserJock> StevenK: thank you very much sir
* sistpoty is naked
<LaserJock> ouch
<LaserJock> my eyes
<StevenK> sistpoty: That is *far* too much information.
<sistpoty> hehe
<imbrandon> hahaha
<LaserJock> sistpoty: think of the *eyes*!!!
<LaserJock> ;-)
<imbrandon> leaste his webcam doesnt work in ubuntu
<imbrandon> or irc
<LaserJock> hah
<nixternal> I bought a Debian sticker from some website and donated the money to Debian, and 2 weeks later, there was a Debian t-shirt in my mail...I love free stuff
<StevenK> If you're IRC'ing naked in front of -motu, you really need to rethink what you do on the Internet.
<nixternal> Canonical has sent me some stuff this week though
<Amaranth> arg
<imbrandon> food time , bbiab
<nixternal> 5 "The OpenCD"s, and a shitton of bright ass orange balloons
<StevenK> LaserJock: Does that answer everything, and do you need a mugshot?
* pwnguin got an opensolaris dvd last month
<tonyyarusso> Wish I was important enough to get free stuff
<StevenK> pwnguin: Microwave it
<pwnguin> its cute
<TheMuso> StevenK: lol
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: the stuff I just got was for Software Freedom Day
<pwnguin> but i dont think even ian murdock can save it
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: HOW?  I submitted my name for one of those way back and it never came.
<imbrandon> i got  few too
<Amaranth> some guy keeps filing metacity->compiz and compiz integration bugs on stuff we got working 3 months ago, there is no way he has a working configuration
<StevenK> I wish my /(2b|[^b] {2})/ shirt wasn't ripped.
<imbrandon> speaking of i should update some packages in gnusolaris too soonish
* StevenK loves regexes
* ScottK still have a C-Itoh Prowriter T-shirt.
* imbrandon gets food
<nixternal> haha
<pwnguin> tonyyarusso: they probably figured out it wont work on your hardware and saved you the trouble
<nixternal> 2b or not 2b, that is the question!
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: haha - that bad?
<StevenK> I still want "Damnit Jim, I'm a sysadmin, not a babysitter!" shirt
<nixternal> lol
<pwnguin> basically, no wireless drivers
<tonyyarusso> I'll be using Solaris machines for one of my classes this semester; might be good to know a thing or two.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: You poor guy.
<pwnguin> little audio to speak for, and naturally no 3d
<nixternal> imbrandon: one more time yet again :)
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: Get used to typing out the full path to GNU make
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Well, at least I don't have to admin that one; just use it.  Gnome, so reasonably okay.
<StevenK> And it isn't /usr/bin on Solaris
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Grep today's #ubuntu-devel log for solaris and enjoy.
<LaserJock> StevenK: actually a mugshot would be nice
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: .......can't I just add it to my personal $PATH ?
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: Can you give me a timestamp?
<StevenK> LaserJock: I don't have one that I want other people to see.
<StevenK> LaserJock: Hold on.
* ScottK looks
<LaserJock> I just don't want sistpoty's right now ;-)
<tonyyarusso> My other classes involved both using and administering Windows XP Pro, Windows Server 2003, and Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> (guess who will be answering lots of questions for that last one...)
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: 16:37 UTC on my box.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: 'k, thaks
<tonyyarusso> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<LaserJock> none of my classes required computers at all
<tonyyarusso> I'm in a computer program...seems obvious
<LaserJock> oh wait, I did have one class where we had to write a BASIC program for data aquisition
<StevenK> Ugh
<LaserJock> we built a gieger counter
<ScottK> When I was taking computer programming in a previous century I was the only person I knew that had my own PC at school.
<imbrandon> i dont see any mention of Solaris in -devel in the logs
* ScottK will pastebin it.
* StevenK glances at his Alpha.
<ScottK> This was lamont asking for a UVFe for git: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36758/
* imbrandon wants a 2ghz arm workstation
<tonyyarusso> I found one mention
<StevenK> Grah. It ran out of kernel memory.
* StevenK waits for it to boot.
<ScottK> Main does seem to have a simpler UVFe process.  It appears to be show up on #ubuntu-devel and whine and cry until the RM relents.
<StevenK> Or file one, and than have seb128 tell you to upload anyway.
<imbrandon> most of mains processes are much simpler, MOTU land is turning to debian
<StevenK> (gimp)
* imbrandon ducks
* StevenK kicks imbrandon more.
<tonyyarusso> On the upside, it looks like seb has been looking over a fair number of universe things in NEW lately.
<StevenK> imbrandon: Become a DD and *then* you can say that.
<imbrandon> StevenK: heh i thought about it , but MOTU and -core-dev and gnusolaris-dev seem enough for now
<imbrandon> might still somedday
<nixternal> hell, the NM process over at Debian is actually tougher than becoming a core-dev I think
* ScottK goes back to 'testing' kdegames while a package builds.
<nixternal> kde4 beta 2 is poop in our repos btw
<tonyyarusso> From tinyapps.org - '"How about BeOS, *nix, Amiga, QNX, etc?" Those who are comfortable using these operating systems need no such guide as this; clean, well-made software is the rule rather than the exception.'
<ScottK> nixternal: Then fix it.
<TheMuso> StevenK: UVFs via bugs aren't bad. I filed one last night, and it was approved.
* elkbuntu chortles at QNX
<TheMuso> Hey elkbuntu.
<elkbuntu> heya :)
<nixternal> ScottK: they were working on it and blogging about it heavily, and then that was the last I seen of it
<nixternal> they send you like 3 or 4 emails pertaining to different sections of Debian...insane
<LaserJock> uh oh
<sistpoty> hm... /me is trying to sort out nicks by color of kvirc. Right now there is yellow background/dark letters: LaserJock, StevenK, elkbuntu. Would anyone of you mind changing the nick? :P
<LaserJock> nixternal: what's up with beta2?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: pffft, I didn't change my nick before because of you ;-)
<StevenK> What LaserJock said.
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> damn, you beat me with my own arguments :P
<LaserJock> MOTU dieties get to do that
<bddebian> Grr, frickin openser
<nixternal> plasma and the plasma widgets are hosed
<StevenK> nixternal: Normal, isn't it?
<ScottK> StevenK: For a binary that's NBS, do I file a removal bug, ping an archive admin to remove it, or just let it get automagically removed eventually?
<StevenK> ScottK: Which binary?
<nixternal> not from my svn checkout it isn't
<StevenK> ScottK: There's a NBS page that I bug Mithrandir/pitti about.
<ScottK> ttf-scheherazade.
<ScottK> It got renamed because that name didn't follow some mysterious font package naming convention.
<ScottK> As soon as I fire up dput it won't have any rdepends.
<StevenK> ScottK: The binary will get NBS'd out when someone gets around to it.
<ScottK> OK.  I won't sweat it then.
<sistpoty> NBS?
<TheMuso> not built from source
<TheMuso> or something like htat
<sistpoty> ah, another TLA learnt
<ScottK> In this case the package got renamed and so the old binary doesn't get removed.
* TheMuso hopes he will find time to do uus stuff today.
<TheMuso> I find I neglect it too much.
<sistpoty> ok, gotta go to bed right now. gn8 everyone
<ScottK> TheMuso: Your neglecting is better than my paying attention.
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Night.
<ScottK> Good night sistpoty.
<TheMuso> ScottK: How does that work?
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty
<StevenK> TheMuso: Binary packages that aren't built anymore are not removed automatically.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Even when you are "neglecting" UUS, I think you still do more with it than I do.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Yeah I know that. I am referring to what ScottK said about my neglection being better than his paying attention.
<TheMuso> ScottK: ah ok. :)
<bddebian> Gnight folks
* ScottK has an attack of guilt and works on the UUS queue
<tonyyarusso> hehe
* tonyyarusso giggles that the Backports Builder automatic e-mails start with "Howdy!"
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: If you get something tested where it's ready to be approved, give me a ping.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: what now?
* ScottK is thinking you are working on a backport request.
* ScottK is one of the people that can approve those.
<tonyyarusso> Oh, no - not this time.  Just reading the ubuntu-archive ML.
<tonyyarusso> I've added you to my mental list of such folks now though for when I do.
<tonyyarusso> Backports are only version upgrades, not new packages, correct?
* Flannel adds tonyyarusso to his mental list of weird people who keep mental lists.
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> Now if only I had as accurate of mental lists of where I set stuff down as I do of Ubuntu contacts, I'd be in a lot better shape.
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: If it's in the developmental release (e.g. Gutsy right now) it can be backported as long as the dependencies are met even if it's NEW in that release.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: oh, cool.
<tonyyarusso> In that case maybe I should be looking into that.
* tonyyarusso waits for seb128 to get around to reviewing it for Gutsy first though
<ScottK> Yeah.  You should.
<ScottK> It'd be good to be able to tell people to enable feisty-backports and install kompozer.
<tonyyarusso> yeah, that would be a bit easier than my PPA.
<ScottK> In the meantime, if you haven't, check and see if any dependencies need to be backported and work on those.
<tonyyarusso> Sure thing.  Although, Kaze built it on what I think was just stock Dapper, so I doubt that will be an issue.
<\sh> moins
<tonyyarusso> hey \sh
<\sh> hmm...is anyone using gajim on gutsy (clean install)?
<\sh> bah...gajim: error in src/common/passwords.py, fixing
<afflux> Hi! Is there any special reason why gnome-python-extras doesn't build the gksu2 module?
<Zombie> Are you folks awre FeeDroid RPG 0.10.3 has been released?
<asisak> Hey Ubunteros!
<asisak> Whoopie_: can you help me regarding bug 137712?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137712 in xchat "Please backport xchat 2.8.4-ubuntu3 to feisty" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137712
<geser> morning
<\sh> hey geser
<asisak> hey geser
* Fujitsu notes that several new unmetdeps just popped up due to a new GIMP
<geser> Hi \sh asisak
<asisak> Guten morgen \sh
<\sh> asisak, good morning :)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: What's the list, I'll look at it in a few hours.
<\sh> ha...another bug fixed
<\sh> gajim is working with gnome-keyring again
<Fujitsu> StevenK: There's no real list - I just noted several new on the debcheck unmet-on-all list, and they're all gimp ( << 2.3.19)
<Fujitsu> \sh: That got fixed about 2 months ago for me.
<\sh> Fujitsu, the patch wasn't applied in gutsy version
<Fujitsu> Works for me, has for quite a while.
<\sh> Fujitsu, http://trac.gajim.org/changeset/8701
<\sh> Fujitsu, when I updated from feisty to gutsy, gajim works as expected ... installing gutsy from scratch gajim throws an gnomekeyring.DeniedError
<Fujitsu> That is odd.
<\sh> Fujitsu, did you upgrade or clean installed gutsy?
<Fujitsu> Upgraded... through Edgy/Feisty/Gutsy, IIRC
<Fujitsu> Maybe Dapper too, but I don't quite recall.
<\sh> yeah...when there is already a default keyring for gajim, you saw other errors, but not when a default keyring for gajim is not available :)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<\sh> the problem is,clean install -> no default keyring -> gajim breaks
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Fujitsu> Gah, why do people insist on filing several times more requests for new upstream versions after UVF than before?
<DktrKranz> probably because they don't know what UVF is
<\sh> Nafallo, ping
<Nafallo> \sh: pong
<\sh> Nafallo, please review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim/+bug/138225 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138225 in gajim "clean install of gutsy and gajim throws a gnomekeyring.DeniedError" [Undecided,New] 
<\sh> Nafallo, it will fix some more bugs
<\sh> oh the other mentioned bugs, are coming from something else...not from changeset 8701
<\sh> and somehow bug 129961 could be fixed as well with http://trac.gajim.org/changeset/8587 which could be same like on freebsd
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129961 in gajim "cpu overload due to gajim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129961
<Fujitsu> DktrKranz: I accept that they probably don't, but the frequency seems to inevitably increase after UVF.
<DktrKranz> Fujitsu, what about pointing them to the wiki page where we describe what UVF is?
<DktrKranz> this way they can learn how the process is
<DktrKranz> higher frequency could be related to the fact users expect we provide always newer versions.
<DktrKranz> when they do not find them late in the development cycle, they submit a request to fill the hole
<Fujitsu> True.
* Fujitsu had to read the summary of bug #137560 a couple of times before he worked out it might have meant it the other way.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137560 in wine "Wine secure by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137560
<\sh> Fujitsu, hehe...
<\sh> Fujitsu, well, you can argue the very same thing for any other software != wine ,-)(
<StevenK> Can someone remind me where debcheck runs, again?
<DktrKranz> StevenK, http://alt.qeuni.net/~william/debcheck
<asisak> Hey pochu!
<pochu> howdy asisak :)
<Q-FUNK> doko: I'm curious, what is this 'lpia' arch you added to mkelfimage's list of supported architectures?
<pygi> Q-FUNK, Low Power On Intel
<Q-FUNK> pygi: ok.  what sort of hardware does that run on usually?   debian has no trace of such port and ubuntu is hush as well.
<pygi> Q-FUNK, perhaps classmate, and some mobile devices?
<Nafallo> \sh: oki, will do when my laptop stabilized.
<\sh> Nafallo, thx :)
<geser> Q-FUNK: afaik it's used by the mobile edition of ubuntu
<Q-FUNK> geser: fascinating.
<geser> Q-FUNK: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/
<Whoopie> asisak: Hi, could you again have a look at bug 137712?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137712 in xchat "Please backport xchat 2.8.4-ubuntu3 to feisty" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137712
<\sh> hopefully fixed apertium to work with lttoolbox-2.0
<Nafallo> \sh: never mind my pending comment
<\sh> Nafallo, which comment?
<Nafallo> \sh: the one that is trickling it's way throu the mailsystems :-P
<\sh> lol
<asisak> Whoopie: yes.
<Nafallo> nafallo@centaur:~/devel/gajim/ubuntu $ bzr patch --strip=1 ../gajim_0.11.1-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<asisak> Whoopie: I create another package update and ask you to test it before I upload. Is it okay for you?
<Whoopie> asisak: yes, of course.
<asisak> Whoopie: cool. I ping you if I have created to other package.
<Whoopie> asisak: I'd remove the patch from debian/patches and add the changes directly to debian/rules. What do you think?
<asisak> Whoopie: yes. You are absolutely right. I forgot that you can patch debian/ directly.
<\sh> if someone has time, please check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apertium/+bug/138240 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138240 in apertium "apertium depends in liblttoolbox-1.0.0 which isn't in the archive anymore" [Undecided,New] 
<Whoopie> asisak: btw, the notify balloons sent by notify-send are not working all the time. e.g. your last messages didn't produce the ballons.
<asisak> Whoopie: do you have libnotify-bin installed?
<Whoopie> asisak: sure ;)
<asisak> Yeah. It does not work.
<Whoopie> sometimes, it works, but not always.
<asisak> I don't know why, it had worked earlier today or yesterday
<asisak> We should investigate this matter as well...
<Whoopie> indeed.
<Whoopie> asisak: I'm asking on #xchat
<Nafallo> \sh: pushed
<\sh> Nafallo, thx a lot, this error bugged me since one week now, since I installed a tribe on this desktop :)
<Nafallo> \sh: waiting for #129961 before upload thou
<\sh> Nafallo, did you try the fix for freebsd
<Nafallo> \sh: no, I don't run freebsd :-P.
<Nafallo> \sh: ...and my laptop had problems, so I rather not.
<\sh> Nafallo, I'll give it a shot...
<Nafallo> \sh: cheers
<\sh> Nafallo, adding the 56 to the line, (regarding http://trac.gajim.org/changeset/8587) my cpu is just increasing to 30%
<\sh> and then falls back to 0.1
<Nafallo> \sh: increasing would be the reverse of what we want ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo, the problem is the reporter has an high of 100% during startup
<Nafallo> \sh: might want to poke upstream about that if they'll put it in .2
<Nafallo> \sh: yea, I know
<Whoopie> asisak: test for xchat ;)
<\sh> Nafallo, well, without the line it also only on 30%
<Nafallo> \sh: so you're telling me it's not an increase? :-)
<asisak> Whoopie: yes. It does not work now. But it did work some time ago :(
<Nafallo> \sh: ah. your laptop is doing 30% regardless...
<Whoopie> asisak: now, it worked here.
<Whoopie> asisak: was -motu your active channel?
<asisak> Whoopie: yes. This time it works.
<\sh> Nafallo, sorry, increase was the wrong word..the cpu load is at 30% in both cases...and drops to 0
<asisak> Whoopie: It is my active channel but I switched to another virtual desktop
<asisak> Whoopie: maybe it is intentional. You don't need balloons if you have the window before you anyway.
<Whoopie> asisak: ah, I think, you must be in another channel to get it working.
<Nafallo> \sh: oki. no problem. I'll wait with the patch until I know it actually fixes something then :-P
<asisak> Whoopie: no. It is enough to switch virtual desktop.
<Whoopie> asisak: ok, so the conclusion is that you must be somehow "away" from the channel. ;)
<asisak> Whoopie: yes. That is what I said: "maybe it is intentional. You don't need balloons if you have the window before you anyway."
<Whoopie> asisak: you're absolutely right.
<\sh> Nafallo, is there a bug report for upstream?
<Nafallo> \sh: no idea.
<\sh> Nafallo, and who confirmed it?
<\sh> oh it was you ;)
<Nafallo> :-P
<asisak> Whoopie: on the other hand I don't understand why the fix does not work. The patch is included 00list
<Nafallo> \sh: I saw a short burst of about ~39%
<Nafallo> \sh: that might not be what the means thou...
* Nafallo is tempted to tell him to buy a better computer ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo, yeah...
<\sh> well, it could be as well another bug, which comes from compiz or xorg or whatever
<\sh> Nafallo, he has really 92% cpu load..which I can't reproduce
<Whoopie> asisak: oh, right.
<asisak> Whoopie: so what do you think, what is the problem?
<Nafallo> \sh: I added som comments and put it as incomplete.
<Whoopie> asisak: let me to do some tests here.
<asisak> Whoopie: okay :)
<asisak> Some suggest we need to run autoconf again, but since you patch configure this should not be the case
<Whoopie> asisak: if you compile it, and open /usr/bin/xchat with vi, you see the ${prefix}/share
<asisak> I mean you change configure parameters
<asisak> Yes, you can.
* \sh needs to do some housework before his wife is coming back from work
<\sh> cu later
<asisak> Whoopie: is this a problem? :)
<Whoopie> asisak: hehe
<asisak> Isn't that a dash / bash issue?
<Whoopie> asisak: nevertheless, it works if you change debian/rules directly. ;)
<asisak> Whoopie: please test http://www.inf.bme.hu/~aron/ubuntu/xchat_2.8.4-0ubuntu4.dsc
<Whoopie> asisak: I think the patch is too late. debian/rules is already executed.
<asisak> Whoopie: sure. You are right.
<Whoopie> asisak: dget http://www.inf.bme.hu/~aron/ubuntu/xchat_2.8.4-0ubuntu4.dsc ?
<Whoopie> asisak: the orig tarball is missing.
<asisak> Whoopie: apt-get source xchat ; dget -x http://www.inf.bme.hu/~aron/ubuntu/xchat_2.8.4-0ubuntu4.dsc
<asisak> Whoopie: sure. But you have to delete the dir before dget
<asisak> (so that 0ubuntu4 gets extracted)
<Whoopie> asisak: ok, building.
<Whoopie> asisak: looks great.
<asisak> Whoopie: Do you think it got fixed now?
<Whoopie> asisak: yes
* asisak tests it
<asisak> dpkg is *so* slow...
<Whoopie> hehe
<Whoopie> asisak: the only thing we need to check is the configure line. If --datadir is missing, it won't work. if it's there, it will work.
<coNP> Whoopie: sure. But I like to test apps :)
* asisak uploads it now
* asisak should have turned autojoin off
* asisak uploads xchat
<bluefoxicy> this is awesome.  XP runs faster with -no-kvm
<asisak> white: We can ask for a backport again, if it has been accepted to gutsy.
<asisak> Sorry, s/white/Whoopie/
<Whoopie> asisak: ok, thanks.
* asisak thanks Whoopie 
<asisak> Whoopie: do you have a feisty system to test it?
<Whoopie> asisak: yes, my laptop runs feisty. gutsy is just a vmware.
<asisak> Oh, that is cool.
<Whoopie> asisak: bug 108485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108485 in xchat "no highlight on new private messages" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108485
<Whoopie> asisak: do you know which version he runs?
<asisak> Feisty. But he does not specified the exact version
<asisak> See you later.
<asisak> Gotta go now.
<Whoopie> asisak: cul
<zul> do do do
<bluefoxicy> zul
<bluefoxicy> will Ubuntu ever have good Xen integration?
<zul> its a work in progess besides im the only working on it
<bluefoxicy> mmm.
<zul> if you want to help out then that would be great
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: oh, just let me wave my magic wand and fix it all...
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  you're not just a girl, but a witch?
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: green alien.  and a witch.
* bluefoxicy peers at pin-up of Rikku from FFX-2 in the black mage outfit.
<Hobbsee> with a Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<bluefoxicy> ... oh, green.  Liking this a little less.
<effie_jayx> bluefoxicy,  be afraid...
<pygi> Hobbsee, calm down
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: were you supposed to like it in the first place?
<Hobbsee> bad pygi!  no cookie for flooding planet!
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: do I get a cookie? :-)
<pygi> Hobbsee, what planet? o.O
<Hobbsee> pygi: planet ubuntu, or my reader may be on crack
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  I think I was supposed to own it, but I'm behind on my labs.  :>
<pygi> Hobbsee, ah, I didn't do that :P
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: right then
<ScottK> man-di: The latest eclipse from Debian (3.2.2-3) still FTBFS in a Gutsy pbuilder (i386).  Any clues why?
<StevenK> ScottK: What's the error?
<ScottK> Just a sec.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: gimp uninstability should be sorted now-ish
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Well, things depending on libgimp2.0 (<< 2.3.19)
<ScottK2> StevenK: The first error is      [exec]  xpcom.h:17:21: error: nsXPCOM.h: No such file or directory
<ScottK2> I left it to build overnight and went to bed and am just looking at it for the first time.
<StevenK> ScottK2: Okay, does it Build-Depends on firefox-dev, and include /usr/include/firefox in it's search path?
* ScottK  will look
<ScottK2> No it doesn't.  The odd part is that shortly before the error it says:
<ScottK2>      [exec]  Mozilla/XPCOM libraries not found:
<ScottK2>      [exec]      *** Mozilla embedding support will not be compiled.
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> That's ... curious
<StevenK> Actually, just thinking about it, it should probably use libxul-dev, but I think xulrunner Conflicts with firefox
<ScottK2> It does have a build-dep on libxul-dev
<StevenK> usr/include/xulrunner/nsXPCOM.h
<StevenK> Maybe it isn't searching there
<ScottK2> Hmmm
<ScottK2> Well there's some tricky stuff in debian/rules about which browser to build-dep on.
<ScottK2> StevenK: Does this look right to you: DISTRIBUTION := $(shell lsb_release -is)
<azeem> is the Maintainer: getting set to Ubuntu for simple rebuilds of Debian sources as well, or just when we change the source?
<asisak> thanks ScottK2
<asisak> I was even going to ask you to confirm the backport again :)
<geser> azeem: for -XbuildY the maintainer in the source package doesn't change, the maintainer for the binary packages is changed during build
<azeem> geser: ah, makes sense
<azeem> thx
<Whoopie> asisak: xchat works fine now on gutsy.
<asisak> Whoopie: cool :)
<asisak> Backport has been approved as well
<asisak> Or at least acknowledged
<ScottK> No we just wait for an archive admin to get to it.
<ScottK> No/Now
<asisak> Yeah
<eck> is it appropriate to submit package requests as bugs in LP?
<ScottK> eck: Do you mean requesting something be packaged?
<tonyyarusso> eck: yes, you give them a needs-packaging tag
<eck> ok, thanks
<ScottK> Don't attach a proposed package there though, just some basic information about where to find it, how it's licensed, and what it does.
<ScottK> doko: Would you please add me as an admin to the pythonistas team.  I'm no longer able to add the team as bug contact for universe Python packages as I find them.
<ScottK> siretart: I just acked your cryptsetup UVFe.
<tonyyarusso> Speaking of crypt-related stuff, does Gutsy have encrypted partitions capability right in the installer?  (Alternate CD only)  I had heard a while back that the current version of d-i includes this.
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: cryptsetup is in Universe, so I'm sure if it's there it's not using that.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: 'k
* tonyyarusso tries to look up the reference
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: dm-crypt, http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/News/2006/20060811
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/39326, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dm-crypt
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39326 in debian-installer "installer: dm-crypt support missing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<man-di> ScottK: in Ubuntu eclipse should B-D on firefox-dev
<man-di> ScottK: when I last requested a merge I added a debdiff for a re-generated debian/control file
<man-di> ScottK: thats the only difference between Debian and Ubuntu fo eclipse: the debian/control need to be regenerated
<ScottK> man-di: I am trying that right now.  The machine I have gutsy on is old and slow.
<man-di> ScottK: that can ve done by: touch debian/control.in ; debian/rules debian/control
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  That's a cleaner approach than I took.  Thanks.
<man-di> ScottK: I have no Gutsy yet on my new machine
<man-di> my machine builds it in about 15 minutes
* man-di makes a note to install an uptodate gutsy pbuilder
<ScottK2> man-di: My attempt to build eclipse by hard coding stuff in failed with this error that may be worth someone who knows something about Java looking into: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/36814/
<ScottK2> I'm going to try it your way (touch ... and regenerate) now.
<aantn> does anyone know what dev package has header files with the definition `PyImport_ImportModule'?
<aantn> I'm getting a compile error
<ScottK> aantn: What's the context of your question?  What problem are you trying to solve?
<aantn> undefined reference to `PyImport_ImportModule'
<ScottK> What package?
<aantn> awn
<Amaranth> aantn: that'd be python-all-dev
<aantn> Amaranth: thank you
<aantn> Amaranth: I think you understand my frustration :)
<ScottK> If the package doesn't require a build-dep on python itself, there is also python-dev.
<ScottK> python-all-dev covers both.
<aantn> python-dev doesn't work
<aantn> is there a way to get pbuilder to resume from where it left off after an error?
<aantn> so that it doesn't have to check all of the dependencies that it already checked
<Lamego> I prefer schroot/dchroot because of their extra debug facilities
<ScottK> aantn: The point of pbuilder is to start each build with a clean environment.  There is an option not to logout at the end that may work for you.
<broonie> You can also use hooks to drop you to a shell at various points.
<aantn> ScottK: and whats that?
<aantn> because in this particular case it would be useful
<ScottK> I don't recall the exact syntax, but it's described in man pbuilder.
<aantn> kk
<aantn> b/c nothing has changes since I last ran it
<aantn> except that I fixed a build dep
<man-di> ScottK: your error looks totally unrelated to my stuff
<ScottK> man-di: OK.
<man-di> ScottK: how much memory is free on your machine?
<ScottK> Not a lot.
<man-di> eclipse needs more then 1 GB normally
<ScottK> OK.  That would explain it.
<davromaniak> good evening
<ScottK> My machine doesn't have that.
<davromaniak> any motu can take a look at bug #138017 please ??
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138017 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception needed for qtpfsgui" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138017
<ScottK> davromaniak: You don't need 'any motu' you need someone other than me who's in motu-uvf since I already ack'ed it.
<davromaniak> ok
<aantn> Amaranth: it didn't help
<aantn> I still get the error
<aantn> .libs/awn_la-awnmodule.o: In function `initawn':
<aantn> /tmp/buildd/avant-window-navigator-bzr-0.1.2-bzr94-0/pyawn/awnmodule.c:32: undefined reference to `PyImport_ImportModule'
<siretart> ScottK: oh, we need only one ACK for UVF for now?
<siretart> ScottK: any reason you didn't set the bug to confirmed?
<man-di> ScottK: according to your paste your kernel OOM killer did its job because the build process used too much resouces
<bszmyd> can someone briefly explain the purpose of an "interdiff" i've seen mentioned?
<Amaranth> aantn: linker error
<aantn> Amaranth: ?
<aantn> meaning?
<Amaranth> awn is t3h b0rk3n ;)
<aantn> yet no one else seems to have this problem
<aantn> as far as I know
<aantn> everyone else can compile successfully
<aantn> and so can I when I'm not building packages
<aantn> I can compile it fine
<aantn> but as soon as I try to build a package with pbuilder then it stops working
<aantn> Amaranth: any ideas?
<ScottK> siretart: I didn't set it to confirmed because it's still two AFAIK.
<ScottK> man-di: That fits with what you said about 1GB.  I'll find another machine to build it on.  Thanks.
<siretart> ScottK: aah, I see
<pwnguin> is there a better way to set up a new pam module for use than applying sed to common-auth?
<geser> pwnguin: you mustn't change any file from any other package
<JDahl> I need gcc-4.3 for some bugfixes to OpenMP in gcc4.2, and I found these gutsy packages: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+archive  Do I need to alter /etc/apt/sources.list to fetch those packages,  or will they be included in regular Gutsy?
<siretart> JDahl: to fetch those package, you need to add that archive to your sources.list
<siretart> JDahl: for your 2nd question, you should ask members of the ubuntu-toolchain team for that
<pygi> siretart, what happened with cdrtools upload?
<siretart> pygi: still sitting in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<JDahl> out of curiosity:  are such "teams" just SIGs,  or are they affiliated with Canonical?
<siretart> SIGs?
<JDahl> special-interest-group
<siretart> ah
<JDahl> (maybe python lingo)
<siretart> well, depends. canonical pays core developers to work on critical parts of ubuntu
<siretart> like, well, the toolchain :)
<LaserJock> hi siretart
<LaserJock> oh boy, are we talking about dholbach?
<siretart> hi LaserJock
<siretart> nah, rather doko
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-09
<j^> is anyone working on updating democracyplayer to miro?
<geser> j^: I don't know if RAOF will get near democracyplayer/miro again
* LaserJock just got home with a 320GB eternal hard drive
<LaserJock> that's pretty twice as much as the *total* disk space as I had previously in the house
<j^> the feisty package they provide can be compiled for gusty after updating python_boost lib name
<mertiki> I have a upload chich isn't accepted in ubuntu universe repositories yet, and I want to update that package in REVU. Do I have to change the version number of my package before uploading or should-I keep the actual version number?
<mertiki> which*
<j^> LaserJock: felt like that last week, but it was 2TB i had in my bag
<geser> LaserJock: a hard drive that never breaks? nice :)
<mertiki> LaserJock : It's like the day that I received my first laptop which had 80 Gb.. it was 40 times the place I had in my old computer... which was... well anyway :P
<LaserJock> geser: haha, Freidian slip perhaps
<LaserJock> so, maybe I'll rip some music now :-)
<LaserJock> since people seem appauled last night that I still use CDs
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I wasn't appauled, but I find it easier for me, as it saves my CDs from wear and tear, and it makes it easier to find the music I want to listen to, depending on the mood I'm in.
<TheMuso> I wasn't trying to sway your decision.
<LaserJock> well, I actually got it because of the Classmate PC I've got
<LaserJock> which only has a 2GB flash drive
<LaserJock> so I wanted something portable
<TheMuso> right
<LaserJock> oh gross
<LaserJock> this external hard drive is formated ntfs
<TheMuso> Yuck.
<_MMA_> lol
<_MMA_> "pre-formatted"?
<_MMA_> Odd.
<LaserJock> hmm, so now I gotta figure out what to format it
<LaserJock> perhaps I should have a smallish fat32 just in case
<LaserJock> hmm, and maybe *gulp* I should LVM the whole thing
<_MMA_> LaserJock: You could always go EXT3 and use: http://www.fs-driver.org in windows.
<_MMA_> If you have cause to have files that are over 4GB (DVD images) FAT32 will be a issue.
<LaserJock> _MMA_: have you tried that ext3 driver before?
<_MMA_> yes. Before linux was my primary OS.
<_MMA_> There's another I think. I cant readily find the link.
<LaserJock> well, I just had another thought to
<LaserJock> I usually always have a LiveCD around
<LaserJock> so I should be able to have access to the files, regardless
<_MMA_> LaserJock: ntfs-3g has worked really well for me also. If you wanna stay NTFS.
<LaserJock> blah, no way
<LaserJock> I hardly ever boot into windows
<_MMA_> :)
* Fujitsu yawns.
<Fujitsu> Morning all.
<TheMuso> Hey Fujitsu.
<LaserJock> hi Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hi TheMuso, LaserJock.
<Fujitsu> Thanks for the gimp stuff, StevenK.
<geser> Hi Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Hi geser.
<geser> does somebody know if PPA can build packages from multiverse or if PPA can use the orig.tar.gz from the archive?
<Fujitsu> geser: The former: yes, but it's probably against the ToS. The latter: no.
<Fujitsu> mplayer and the like should be OK, as the code is under sane licenses.
<geser> I want to check if upgrading boost to 1.34.1 (new upstream) would be possible and want to use PPA for the rebuilds
<geser> and some packages build-depending on boost live in multiverse
<geser> this also means I've to upload all the orig.tar.gz :(
<Fujitsu> Unfortunately. It'd be nice if it grabbed it from publisher. I sense a wishlist bug.
<syssyphus> I was looking to get involved with ubuntu, is this where I go for a mentor?
<avoine> Hi syssyphus
<avoine> As far as I know mentor are only for a specific task or package
<avoine> but I'm not sure
<avoine> It's describe there: https://help.launchpad.net/MentoringManagement/
<syssyphus> ok, thanks
<RAOF> j^: Miro is now out of the NEW queue I believe.  At least I recieved a mail to that effect.
<RAOF> Hey all!  I'm in Hobart.
<TheMuso> Hey RAOF. Great to see you have uploaded something. :)
<RAOF> Hey TheMuso!  Yeah, I thought I'd done all the testing I could locally :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: Well you can close the uus bug for it then. :p
<RAOF> TheMuso: I thought I'd already unsubscribed u-u-s.
<TheMuso> RAOF: I dunno. I just thought that the bug is no longer needed.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Also, I thought it'd be closed-by-changelog :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: If you did that in the changelog, yes it would.
<jdong> how hardly frozen is Universe?
* jdong wants to port lzma multithreading to gutsy...
<TheMuso> jdong: UVFs can be filed, and bug fixes, but bug fixes are preferred.
<TheMuso> UVFs are granted, but yeah, focus is bug fixing.
<jdong> TheMuso: ok; this is primarily a feature addition for a little-used package
<jdong> IMO a very beneficial one at that
* RAOF wanted to UVFe kvm, but the difstat is like 10K lines.
<TheMuso> jdong: If its not a new upstream version, we can get it in.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ouch.
<jdong> well rightfully it should be done as a new release... but I think I'm jumping the gun... Oh well, gutsy+1 then backports then.
* jdong grabs freebsd port and starts porting
<StevenK> RAOF: Personally, I think I'd approve it, given a good enough justification.
* jdong kicks his DNS servers
<jdong> grr
<RAOF> StevenK: I don't think it fixes that much.  It provides some extra features, but our current kvm works.
<jdong> what are the rules of maintainership?
<jdong> i.e. these lzma changes required me to make substantial packaging changing (i.e. switching source tarball to a different vendor)...
<jdong> I was wondering if that means I should put myself in as maintainer so the orig. maintainer doesn't get blamed?
* jdong grumbles about quilt
<StevenK> RAOF: In which case, we stay put. Good call.
<LaserJock> jdong: what's the best URL to point people to who are requesting backports?
<jdong> LaserJock: wikipage tends to be most accurate
<jdong> "How to request new packages" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<LaserJock> ah, excellent
<LaserJock> jdong: how easy is it to get one? is it a long wait?
<jdong> LaserJock: response speed is inversely proportional to the amount of homework I have :)
<LaserJock> k, about what I expected :-)
<jdong> LaserJock: but I do tend to skim through and at least push thru the backports I feel are low-risk/trivial
<jdong> those get processed with relatively fast turnaround
<LaserJock> do you have much help these days?
<jdong> ScottK is helping some; and a few community members still are doing build tests for me
<jdong> but more help is definitely appreciated
<StevenK> jdong: Further to that, if you want someone else to do build tests, I'm happy to donate CPU time
<jdong> currently I have an automatic builder that helps a lot with managing the build test queue
<StevenK> jdong: Oh yes, is there a blacklist for backporting?
<jdong> if only malone were faster ;-)
<jdong> StevenK: most library stacks are off limits. anything that breaks backwards dependencies.
<StevenK> jdong: Can you add devscripts to that list, since backporting it is pointless? :-)
<jdong> StevenK: ok I'll keep that in mind.... any reason why people try to backport devscripts?
<StevenK> Because I made requestsync better.
<jdong> cool
<StevenK> jdong: My thought is it's much easier to pull the relevant script out of the source package, and copy it to ~/bin, rather than waste your time doing a backport that is pointless.
<jdong> that's a valid point
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder what PPAs will do to -backports
<LaserJock> I was thinking of backporting some science stuff with my PPA
<jdong> it'll be interesting to try to integrate the two together
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I don't think it will do anything, as backports can be touted as the officially tested set of packages.
<jdong> when I have time
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: No, the only PPA pocket is RELEASE at this time.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: hmm?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: SO if something breaks, someone is accountable, if the package was used from backports.
<Fujitsu> The only effect the lack of a BACKPORTS pocket is that you can't build against existing backports.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I'm saying that maybe PPA will take some pressure off of -backports
<LaserJock> or maybe people will get more intersted in -backports
<LaserJock> because they are backporting in PPAs and want to get them "official"
<LaserJock> I was just sort of thinking to myself
<Fujitsu> Oh, right, not -backports pockets in PPAs.
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> I was thinking of backporting some science stuff, because I can now with PPA
<LaserJock> so it got me to thinking
<Fujitsu> I really don't like the restriction to one PPA per person.
<LaserJock> yeah
<Fujitsu> They should at least provide flexible components or similar to allow for a split.
<LaserJock> I've already talked to them about that
<Fujitsu> As I might want to use some stuff from my PPA on a machine somewhere, and not want some crackful SVN mplayer build that I'll likely upload soon.
<Fujitsu> They originally did have multiple archives, but a couple of months back it was reduced to one, as they said other use cases were better handled by team PPAs.
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I think Mark probably had something to do with that
<LaserJock> I tried to make an argument for multiple PPAs (I think it might happen eventually)
<Fujitsu> But it just unhappened.
<LaserJock> but all the ones I have would be covered via team PPAs
<LaserJock> I think it'll rehappen ;-)
<LaserJock> it seems sort of obvious that people will want to separate packages
<Fujitsu> Hopefully.
* Fujitsu wonders how the main archive's cron.daily takes 45 minutes to run, when the PPA one is every 20 minutes, and doesn't take more than a few minutes.
<StevenK> Compare the archive size.
<StevenK> The main Ubuntu archive is the ballpark of 170Gb, isn't it? And there is also a mirror pulse to contend with.
<Fujitsu> It doesn't ... I forget the term... safely publish? every run, so it just has to regenerate the indices from the DB.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: It's 40G for sources and one arch for one release, iirc.
<StevenK> Yeah, but one arch and two releases doesn't make 80Gb
<StevenK> Heck, two arches, and two releases (no source) is tipping the scales at 47Gb
<Fujitsu> It's not as if it md5sums all 200GB each run.
<StevenK> I'd add source, but I think that'd eat through the 13Gb I have remaining.
<TheMuso> StevenK: And how often are you fetching source anyway.
<TheMuso> Only when you need to work on a package.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Depends on what I'm doing. Having source mirrored would have been useful when I did the 60 odd uploads for curl.
<TheMuso> StevenK: heh true that.
<StevenK> Curl. Twitch.
<LaserJock> I have i386+source
* StevenK mirrors amd64 and i386 for Feisty and Gutsy.
<LaserJock> runs me about 35-40GB
<LaserJock> I want to be able to do funky repo-wide stuff
<StevenK> If I had a spare 200Gb, I'd mirror amd64, i386 and source for every supported release.
* Fujitsu waits for du on feisty+gutsy i386+source to complete.
* TheMuso is not really worried about a local mirror has his ISP has a quota free mirror to use.
<LaserJock> it's a big waste of bandwidth for me
<StevenK> Yeah, but when I sync my mirror, I'm not paying for the bandwidth. :-)
<LaserJock> but well, I just have a cron job for like 5am. I'm not using the bandwidth anyway
<StevenK> My ISP has non-counted downloads between midnight and midday, so I sync at 0005, and 0805
<LaserJock> might as well get my money's worth
<Fujitsu> 57G for feisty/gutsy i386/source
<LaserJock> only 57?
<StevenK> Source is big then, feisty/gutsy amd64/i386 is only 47
<TheMuso> StevenK: DO you also sync cd images?
<StevenK> TheMuso: Heck no. I point jidgo at my mirror and build an alternative CD in about 3 minutes.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Doesn't help for live CDs.
<TheMuso> I use jigdo with my ISP mirror for alternates.
<LaserJock> I just rsync .isos
<StevenK> TheMuso: Sure, but if I need a desktop CD, I make an ISO from a Feisty CD I have and rsync
<TheMuso> StevenK: Right.
<tonyyarusso> http://lenovoblogs.com/insidethebox/?p=98
<Fujitsu> Last time I checked we had ~70%... /me checks again.
<Fujitsu> Aw, down a bit
<tonyyarusso> Still a very commanding lead over the next one.
<LaserJock> I liked madduck's comment
<Fujitsu> I'm surprised Debian is so far above everyone else.
<tonyyarusso> And since Debian is #2, the pairing is doing very well.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Yeah, isn't it great?
<LaserJock> yes, if you take Debian and Ubuntu together it's pretty huge
<Fujitsu> And 7% is distro-neutral.
<LaserJock> I'm glad to know we are so volatile ;-)
<LaserJock> well, it's sad that they have to pick one
* tonyyarusso is adding a comment that he ideally would want ALL helped out, esp driver-wise, especially Debian & Ubuntu, but votes for Ubuntu for being pre-installed.
<LaserJock> but support would be a nightmare
<Fujitsu> -/me sighs.
<Fujitsu> `Ubuntu is more polished than Debian and has a much smaller package set. Debian (unstable) gets packages updated more frequently and has a lot more to choose from.'
<StevenK> Yes, yay for complete mis-information.
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> if you compare unstable to Ubuntu Main it's not far off
<tonyyarusso> Don't they have almost identical package numbers?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: We have more.
<Fujitsu> We have all Debian packages but a few from non-free and contrib (and some kernel bits, and a few that are specific to Debian archs).
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Fujitsu> On top of that, we have our depressingly large number of Ubuntu-only packages.
<Fujitsu> Which we *really* need to do something about in the near future.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: How do you find maintainers for them all for Debian?
<Fujitsu> Or they'll just rot for a few more releases.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Yes, once things settle into place for my fall a little more I will be looking for help getting my (one so far, probably more in the future) package up into Debian too.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: I mean killing them off, probably.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: ah ok
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Do we maintain a conclusive list of such packages?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: I'll give you a probably-correct link in a sec.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Well lsr is one thats not really maintained upstream, and practically has a non-existant user-base in Ubuntu, so it can go as far as I'm concerned.
<TheMuso> actually, its dead upstream.
<Fujitsu> Most of them have a non-existent userbase, non-existent maintainer, and haven't been touched since they were uploaded.
<TheMuso> Heh.
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/motuscience/versions/universe.html is a fairly good list.
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: doesn't Orca replace that?
<TheMuso> I should actually see about getting one that I originally got uploaded into Debian...
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Nothing automatic though
<TheMuso> tonyyarusso: Not exactly replace it, but its the way forward from here.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: That's automatically generated.
<Fujitsu> Just a diff of sid/gutsy package lists, basically.
<tonyyarusso> oh, okay
<Fujitsu> The removals list is mostly bogus, however.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Can you share the script you used?  ;)
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: It's mdt.
<tonyyarusso> !info mtd
<ubotu> Package mtd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tonyyarusso> !info mdt
<ubotu> Package mdt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Fujitsu> Not in the repos.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Fujitsu> !multidistrotools
<Fujitsu> Hm, there's no factoid on it at all.
<Fujitsu> It's in various bzr branches, the main one at the moment being mine (http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/multidistrotools), I believe.
<Fujitsu> Or LaserJock's might have been revived since tiber died.
<tonyyarusso> ok
<Fujitsu> As you can see, we have quite a few packages not in Debian.
<LaserJock> hmm, bit of a netsplit?
* Fujitsu notes the origin of a lot of foreign packages is in the email to ubuntu-changes-auto, and that almost none of the mention repos exist any more.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: is ubuntu-changes-auto still used?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I don't think so, but I'll check.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Not since we moved to Soyuz.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: then I don't get what you were saying
<nixternal> anyone here use Eclipse?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: We synced a large number of packages from strange sources during hoary/breezy, none of which have been touched since.
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> apt-get.org ?
<Fujitsu> I didn't previously think there was a way to differentiate them from the rest.
<LaserJock> that's cool
<LaserJock> I wondered about that as well
<Fujitsu> We probably want to kill a lot of them.
<LaserJock> depends I guess
<LaserJock> it used to be we wanted them
<LaserJock> but it seems like there's more emphasis on having gardened repos now :-)
<Fujitsu> Some were synced in hoary from who knows where, and the last changelog entry is from way back in '02.
* Fujitsu checks popcon for various ancient ones.
<bszmyd> do i still post to REVU if I'm trying to get a uvf execption for a package?
<TheMuso> I worry that PPAs for some may be an invitation to get crack out there, and a lot of users' systems will break.
<TheMuso> as a result of using some random person's PPA with some random package update that hasn't been widely tested.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: Yep, that is the main fear at the moment.
<tonyyarusso> TheMuso: on the other hand, that's also their main use - to get crack more widely distributed for testing
<tonyyarusso> catch 22?
<TheMuso> Yep.
<tonyyarusso> So craigslist....  IBM server from 1999, free.  I may have to get it just for giggles.
* Fujitsu can see more disasters like Trevio's sources.list appearing as hundreds of technically inept people use PPAs to distribute their crack without need for web hosting or any kind of skill.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: I had that in mind when I was writing my above fear.
<LaserJock> I think that perhaps the issue needs to be solved in a different way
<LaserJock> people will always be throwing up 3rd party repos
<LaserJock> sometimes they are great, sometimes they are a disaster
<LaserJock> trying to squash them isn't any good
<Fujitsu> What can we do about them?
<Fujitsu> PPA makes it a lot easier, though.
<LaserJock> not a ton
<LaserJock> the packages still have to build
<Fujitsu> They don't need to set up anything like falcon, nor do they need web hosting.
<LaserJock> PPA just provides a bit more convienience
<Fujitsu> They can set it up in seconds.
<LaserJock> yeah, but web hosting and apt-ftparchive is pretty trivial
<Fujitsu> The barrier to entry is pretty much eliminated.
<LaserJock> I think the barrier is in making a decent source package
<Fujitsu> They don't have to be decent to build.
<LaserJock> well, s/decent/buildable/
<LaserJock> I *do* think we're going to have to do more checking on the source of packages when people file bugs
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<LaserJock> I think there should be some automated way to do that
<Fujitsu> Hm, I wonder if it would be nice to have PPA rejecting Ubuntu-looking versions.
<Fujitsu> Like, no *ubuntuX
<Fujitsu> That way we eliminate confusion.
<Fujitsu> And they really shouldn't be using that versioning anyway.
<TheMuso> Whats the recommended version for PPA packages?
<LaserJock> why not?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: ~ppaX seems to be normal.
<LaserJock> I've seen stuff like 0ubuntu0ppa1
<Fujitsu> That works too.
<Fujitsu> Like we don't have -X on new packages, they shouldn't have ubuntuX
<TheMuso> gotcha.
<LaserJock> it just seems like the idea that we can limit people to just what's in our repos is a failed model
<Fujitsu> I'm not debating that.
<Fujitsu> But they shouldn't carry our versioning, or it gets very confusing.
<tonyyarusso> I'd recommend something like 0.7.10-0ubuntu0~7.10-ppa1, for best upgradability.
<tonyyarusso> not sure if that second hyphen works - make it a period if need be
<LaserJock> ugg
<LaserJock> try to get people to understand that
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: I've used ~ppa1~feisty1 for my backport of Gutsy PPA stuff.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: That will run into issues if you do PPA builds for more than just feisty.
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: Why?
<Fujitsu> I have 0.9.7-0ubuntu1~ppa1 for Gutsy, and 0.9.7-0ubuntu1~ppa1~feisty1 for Feisty.
<pwnguin> if it's any consolation, i dont have web hosting, and ive only started reading about packaging in the last two weeks
<pwnguin> and ive got a few nice packages. i doubt they're perfect
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: actually, hrm
<Fujitsu> I think my versioning is fairly sane.
<pwnguin> as far as the versioning goes, it would help if dch was smarter
<LaserJock> pwnguin: definatly anybody who bothers to hang out in here and learn packaging is quite a bit ahead :-)
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: What extra intelligence should it have?
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Not in the way I initially thought with that, but you'll still have a problem if someone dist-upgrades from say dapper to edgy, still using your PPA, since apt doesn't like alphabetical versioning.
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: It's the normal backport versioning...
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Oh?  Odd.
<pwnguin> Fujitsu: at the moment, when i dch --increment, it throws -ubuntu1 on top of ppa
<Fujitsu> 0ubuntu1 > 0ubuntu1~ppa1 > 0ubuntu1~ppa1~feisty1 > 0ubuntu1~ppa1~edgy1...
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: Ah, I see. Might want to file a bug about that.
<Fujitsu> Or maybe wait until we have officially sanctioned versioning.
<pwnguin> Also, automatix didnt need ppas to inflict damage on users
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: perhaps it works as long as we have alphabetically sequental development names?  Surely a case like Hoary -> Breezy would have broken with that scheme.
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: Right. There is a reason we changed.
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Fujitsu> That would have been part of it, I presume
<Fujitsu> Otherwise nothing sorts properly.
* tonyyarusso is more comfortable with numbers, just in case
<tonyyarusso> plus, eventually we'll hit Z ;)
<Fujitsu> As all non-alphabetical releases are dead, it should work.
* LaserJock notes that his first ppa upload had a version of 0.5-1 ;-)
* Fujitsu stabs LaserJock.
<pwnguin> speaking of ppas and motu, whats the odds of getting something from debian experimental into universe?
<Fujitsu> There is one change that IMO has to be done: making pkgbinarymangler mangle Maintainer to the PPA owner.
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: When we're not frozen, it could probably happen.
<Fujitsu> Depending on how experimental it is.
<pwnguin> it's a bit unfinished
<LaserJock> we get a number of packaging for Main from experimental
<LaserJock> it just depends on the package
<pwnguin> its a pam module that doesn't seem to set anything you'd need to actually use it
<pwnguin> ie registering fingerprints with users
<pwnguin> adding to common-auth
* Fujitsu runs away at the mention of pam
<pwnguin> yea
<LaserJock> man, this seems bright. user seems to have a messed up sources.list on gutsy so cps his old feisty one and tries to install stuff
<Hobbsee> hah
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<LaserJock> now they have an unbootable system
<LaserJock> interesting
<Fujitsu> Hahaha. Link?
<Fujitsu> (so we can laugh at them)
* Hobbsee attempts to make her sd card reader work
<LaserJock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546026
<Fujitsu> Mine has worked since Edgy, though the xD and Memory Stick bits didn't last time I checked.
<LaserJock> this one might be an interesting read as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546467
<Fujitsu> `I dont think it would kill Ubuntu if thats what you're wondering.'
<pwnguin> i should by an sd card and see how well it works
<Hobbsee> the sd card doesnt mount here.  most annoying.
<pwnguin> what's dmesg say?
<pwnguin> i recall sd support being a fairly new feature
<Fujitsu> Automounting seems broken for me at the moment, but if I mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 it works.
<pwnguin> mmc
<pwnguin> thats the older spec
<Fujitsu> Yes, but it's what the kernel normally calls SD/MMC block devices.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: http://rafb.net/p/pOANQa85.html
<Hobbsee> oh, here, it's just not mounted.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Tried mounting /dev/mmcblk0p1?
<Fujitsu> Yeah, that's what I thought.
<Hobbsee> just did.  works a charm.
<Fujitsu> Automounting seems largely screwed at the moment.
<Hobbsee> how useful
<Hobbsee> er, would help if i mounted it read/write, i expect.
<Fujitsu> Possibly.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: er, how?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i'm on the road to asking stupid questions today
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Mount with `rw', though that should be default.
<Fujitsu> Check the RO tab thing on the card.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the lock is not enabled, i tried with rw, adn i still get permission denied.
<Hobbsee> ah.  need sudo, for some reason.
<pwnguin> to mount things?
<pwnguin> yes
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Ah, yes, it won't be mounted as your user.
<Fujitsu> Someone didn't use Linux before the time of automounting?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i've only been using linux for <3 years, yes.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Hobbsee> but i'd been able to manually mount as root, and be able to read/write the directory as the user
<Hobbsee> oh, maybe i needed to chown the dir above
<Fujitsu> O_o
<pwnguin> or perhaps use -o user
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: hehe, I went through the same thing today ;-)
<pwnguin> the mount manpage is as long as it is informative
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: :)
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: this is true
<pwnguin> you'll get lost!
<LaserJock> I was pretty sure Gnome mounts stuff like usb disks as the user
<LaserJock> but maybe not
<LaserJock> but in KDE at least today I had to "adjust" some thing
<pwnguin> hald/dbus should probably handle it fine in gnome if working correctly
<LaserJock> hmm, there isn't any weird freezes going on right? just UVF and FF
<Hobbsee> correct
* LaserJock ponders actually uploading something
<Hobbsee> oh, adn teh "pay Hobbsee $50 for every upload" freeze
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: plus the one on your assets if you question the president
* Fujitsu uploaded something for the first time in a while this morning.
<Fujitsu> I've mostly been requesting syncs for Debian bugfixes lately :(
<LaserJock> that's good too
<LaserJock> moquist rewrote a lot of the moodle packaging
<LaserJock> and I think it seems good to go
<LaserJock> so perhaps I'll upload it and see if it breaks anybody's machine :-)
<Fujitsu> Mmm, moodle. Haven't tried that in about 3~4 years.
<LaserJock> then we can get the MIR done and get it into Main
<LaserJock> moodle has been a bit of a thorn in our side
<Fujitsu> Why?
<LaserJock> everybody wants it but it's a bugger to get into Main
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<LaserJock> the security history isn't the best
<LaserJock> but it seems upstream has done better lately
<LaserJock> so we've rewritten the database handling in the packaging to get rid of the www-config deps, etc.
<LaserJock> pretty much had to touch every file in debian/
<Fujitsu> Ow.
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm guessing it's not a good sign when all apt does is core-dump
<Fujitsu> Probably not.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: especially since it was the first packaging project for the guy who did it, moquist
<Fujitsu> Better that than core-dump and eating your filesystem for supper, I guess.
<Fujitsu> Hm, not a bad first effort.
<LaserJock> talk about getting dumped in the deep end of the pool
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<pwnguin> most people start with hello world
<LaserJock> had to handle mysql and postgresql
<LaserJock> make sure debconf was good, etc.
<LaserJock> and make sure it'd all stand up to a MIR
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: luckly that was in a VM ;-)
<Fujitsu> Heh
* Fujitsu sighs at the last email to launchpad-users.
<soren> Fujitsu: The enthusiastic PPA one?
<Fujitsu> soren: Yeah.
<soren> Fujitsu: Um... Ok. Why?
<Fujitsu> People who can't code producting packages.
<Fujitsu> *producing
<Fujitsu> People who don't know how to.
* StevenK raises an eyebrow.
<soren> Ah. Yes, that puzzled me a bit, too.
<StevenK> Why should ability to code affect how one can package?
<soren> His package is more up-to-date than the one in gutsy, actually :/
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Well, he used it as an example as to how he probably wasn't PPA's intended audience.
<Amaranth> Doesn't take a programming genius to run dh_make -b
<Fujitsu> Is the package totally crackful?
<Amaranth> or snag the package from gutsy and drop the debian/ in an updated tree
<Fujitsu> I don't like it being so trivial to publish packages for consumption by the rest of the world.
<Amaranth> that's sort of what the PPA system is for, no?
<Fujitsu> Yes, unfortunately
<rgl> hi
<soren> hi
<geser> morning
<rgl> I just upgrade python-dnspython to 1.5.0, did everything till debuild -S, debdiff and interdiff, now what?  I guess I have to upload to REVU?
<Fujitsu> rgl: Do you have a freeze exception?
<rgl> humm no. Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Well, you need a UVF exception. Does it fix some important bugs, and not introduce no features? Judging by the version number, I'd say not.
<rgl> no.  its a new version.
<rgl> so, introduces everything *G*
<rgl> anyways, under a freeze noone can upload new packages?
<alex_mayorga> hello, somebody here can help me port a debian package to ubuntu, maybe point me to the right doc/howto?
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: It's unlikely that changes will be necessary.
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, OK, so how do I go about it?
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: Do you have the source package (.dsc, .diff.gz, and .orig.tar.gz)?
<alex_mayorga> first time I do a .deb, I've done a couple of .rpm and Solaris packages, but nothing fancy
<alex_mayorga> yep
<Fujitsu> Is the package actually in Debian?
<alex_mayorga> yep in pool suposedly
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: What is its name? It's probably in Ubuntu too, then...
<rgl> so, should I upload to REVU?
<Fujitsu> rgl: There's no point, as it probably won't happen for gutsy.
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, maven2
<rgl> Fujitsu, I don't care if it uploaded to gutsy.  I just want it in the next version.
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: Ah, so it's only new today, so won't be in Ubuntu. run `dpkg-source -x whatever.dsc', cd into the directory, and run `dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot', and hope it works.
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, I'd like to do it as an experiment on the personal packages thingie on LAunchpad
<Fujitsu> rgl: It'll probably be synced from Debian early in Hardy, so there's very little point.
<Amaranth> !info maven2
<ubotu> Package maven2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Amaranth> !info maven2 gutsy
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: Well, you'll have to add a changelog entry (dch -i), debuild -S -sa, and upload to PPA using the PPA instructions.
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: It has been in Debian less than 24 hours.
<ubotu> Package maven2 does not exist in gutsy
<Amaranth> ah, i see
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, can you hold my hand or point me to a HOWTO
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: Not sure of any howtos, and I'm rather busy with school stuff at the moment.
<alex_mayorga> anyone?
<derjohn> hi, as I still miss linux-image-2.6.22-.*-xen in the amd64 repo of gutsy, I want to build the kernel myself. Usually I use make-kpkg for the job, but i read severa times about the "new building infrastructure" - do we now build kernel debs differntly (i.e. dpkg-buildpackage or such) ?
<alex_mayorga> why when installing build-essentials on Gutsy, it asks for a CD? I netinstalled :(
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: Remove the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list, and apt-get update.
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, thanks that did the trick
<Fujitsu> np
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, are there rules for ubuntu java related packages like in debian?
<alex_mayorga> when I'm repackaging a debian package, do I update the changelog ? do I become the maintaner of the package?
<pygi> alex_mayorga, 1) why repackage 2) changelog always has to be updated c) no, you dont. If it's universe/multiverse then motu is maintainer, otherwise core-dev
<alex_mayorga> pygi, I'd like to have this http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/maven2/ on gutsy
<alex_mayorga> and I'd also like to step in as the maintainer for it, if possible
<pygi> alex_mayorga, for gutsy, not possible
<pygi> alex_mayorga, it'll be auto-synced for gutsy+1
<pygi> alex_mayorga, ubuntu doesn't have set maintainers
<alex_mayorga> ic
<pygi> maintainer is either motu or core-dev team
<alex_mayorga> so there's nothing for me to do, but wait?
<pygi> kindof =)
<alex_mayorga> do I mark bug 137521 as fixed upstream then?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137521 in ubuntu "New package maven-2.0.7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137521
<pygi> for feisty-backports it's invalid as said
<pygi> for gutsy it's not possible to get it in anymore
<pygi> so possibly gutsy-backports one day, but only possible
<alex_mayorga> can I stick it into my PPA then?
<pkern> Where's the Ubuntu NEW queue located? (As in "an overview of the packages in it")
<pygi> alex_mayorga, sure
<geser> pkern: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<alex_mayorga> I'll give that a try
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<pygi> geser, you beat me to it, damn :P
<pygi> alex_mayorga, yw, if you have anymore questions, poke
<alex_mayorga> pygi, how can I advocate for maven2 to be put in that queue? sorry if I'm being obnoxious, but I'm completely new to the MOTU suff
<pygi> alex_mayorga, for gutsy, you can't :)
<alex_mayorga> and I really need that package to carry on my work/projects, so any help is greatly appreciated
<pygi> alex_mayorga, put it in ppa, it'll be built, but for gutsy you cannot put it in anymore
<Fujitsu> pygi: NPFU exceptions aren't too difficult to find.
<alex_mayorga> and for the upcoming release?
<pygi> you should have thought of that earlier
<Fujitsu> pygi: It only appeared in Debian a few hours agto.
<Fujitsu> *ago
<pygi> alex_mayorga, as I said, it'll be synced from debian
<pygi> Fujitsu, yup, I know
<alex_mayorga> no way around? :(
<pygi> there's this NPFU exception that Fujitsu mentioned, but ...
<alex_mayorga> not even if I mail Mark? :)
<alex_mayorga> nothing depends on it so it should be safe
<pygi> that's not the procedure
<pygi> alex_mayorga, you can try filing a NPFU exception, Fujitsu can tell you more about it
<Fujitsu> Can I? If you say so.
<alex_mayorga> show me the path and I'll follow it
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, I'm all ears
<Fujitsu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-c9d177822a71b90ec5fb703ed0d0f30eeb8fc1db
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, when it mentions to link to the source package it means this http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/maven2/ ?
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: That will probably do, yeah.
<alex_mayorga> From what I can tell, there are already two filed bugs that request for that package, do I file another one anyway?
<Fujitsu> alex_mayorga: You could turn one into a NPFUe request, and mark the other as a duplicate.
<alex_mayorga> Let me work that out
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, do I rename the bug so it has NPFU on the title?
<pkern> "NPFU"?
<pkern> Newer Package From Unstable?
<pkern> s/Newer/New/ probably
<alex_mayorga> pkern, thanks
<Fujitsu> New Package Freeze Universe.
<alex_mayorga> ???
* alex_mayorga is confused
<pygi> alex_mayorga, calm :)
<pygi> over and out from me :)
<alex_mayorga> pygi, would do, it's 6 am here and I didn't catch much sleep trying to figure how to package Maven2 for Ubuntu :)
<pygi> alex_mayorga, I didn't sleep for a couple of days, so? :)
<pygi> so shhh, lunch :)
<alex_mayorga> hehe, been a while for me
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, so is your title the one?
<alex_mayorga> any tag that's needed?
<alex_mayorga> anyone else familiar with the process?
<geser> alex_mayorga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-c9d177822a71b90ec5fb703ed0d0f30eeb8fc1db
<MarcP> Hi all
<MarcP> it's the first time I use motu and I need some help
<alex_mayorga> geser, is bug 102037 appropriate ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102037 in ubuntu "[New Package Freeze Upstream]  maven2-2.0.7" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102037
<MarcP> I have uploaded a package (ario) using dput but I don't see it on this page : http://revu.tauware.de/index.py
<MarcP> and I also have this error when I try to recover my password : "No REVU account for marc.pavot@gmail.com exists yet."
<MarcP> Do you know why?
<alex_mayorga> Fujitsu, geser and everyone, thanks for your time and patience
<alex_mayorga> see you all around
<pkern> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<pkern> Fujitsu: Makes more sense of course. (It was a question, I didn't know it.)
<soren> MarcP: You need to have a Launchpad account, assign a GPG key to it and have it synced to the REVU system.
<soren> MarcP: The last bit needs to be done by one of the REVU admins
<MarcP> soren: I have created a launchpad account, and assigned a GPG key to it
<MarcP> and my upload with dput worked ('Successfully uploaded packages.')
<soren> MarcP: Cool. Then you need to poke one of the REVU admins. I always forget who they are.
<pkern> MarcP: That only tells you that the FTP upload was successful.
<MarcP> ok
<MarcP> Is a there a cron or sthg for sync to the REVU system?
<pkern> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU for the admins.
<MarcP> If I just wait for some hours/days, will it work by itself?
<pkern> "If you don't get a reply within 24 hours, the keyring is resynced nightly via cron, so you will be able to upload after this happens. It is a good idea to GetYourKeySigned, but it is not a requirement for using REVU."
<pkern> Whenever nightly is... probably European...
<soren> pkern: I think right now, it's European, yes.
<MarcP> soren, pkern : Thanks for your help. I think I will just wait until tomorrow. (I'm in Europe)
<soren> pkern: It used to be in UTC-4, which must be in eastern U.S.
<pkern> soren: Do you know how it determines the email address? Is it the one specified in the first upload?
<soren> pkern: From the changes files.
<soren> pkern: Er.. ".changes file".
<soren> pkern: It has a Changed-by field. I would suppose that's what it uses.
<pkern> REVU states "Please note, all times on this page are in UTC+4.". So probably the cron job is also put in the night of that timezone, most probably.
<siretart> the cron job runs every 5 mins
<pkern> siretart: The GPG import one?
<siretart> admins of revu are sistpoty and myself
<siretart> ah, the gpg import takes nearly an hour on the new hardware, so we run it approx at midnight
<MarcP> midnight where?
<siretart> and the UTC+4 is bogus now, we run at MET after the move. the page hasn't been updated yet
<soren> siretart: ?!?!?! Wha... An hour?!?
<soren> siretart: MET?
<pkern> siretart: You only get the GPG key ids and need to fetch it from the keyserver?
<siretart> soren: about. the fetch-launchpad-keys deperately needs improvments
<siretart> pkern: yes. patches for the script are welcome
<pkern> siretart: The Trac is down. (Or moved FWIW.)
<siretart> soren: middle european time
<soren> siretart: Ah. That's "CET" for the rest of us :)
<siretart> revu is no longer maintained in trac nor svn. we are using bzr and launchpad now
<siretart> soren: oh, I'm sorry :)
<siretart> timezone is Europe/Berlin, to be precise
<pkern> People are more used to CET...
<siretart> since the server is now hosted at the university of erlangen
<siretart> ok. will keep that in mind
<pkern> (Or UTC+1... because Europe/Berlin is currently CEST, i.e. UTF+2)
<pkern> s/UTF/UTC/ heh. ):
<soren> siretart: :)
<siretart> MarcP: what did you upload?
<siretart> ario abviously
<soren> siretart: I don't know if gpg reuses open connections to the keyserver, but if so, you could just pass it all the key id's on a single command line.
<MarcP> ario
<MarcP> ario_0.2-0ubuntu1
<soren> siretart: Oh, I see there's >500 members in the group... Hm.. Well, a couple of hundred at a time might help.
<pkern> soren: Or only fetch those not yet present in the ring.
<siretart> soren: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk/annotate/sistpoty%40ubuntu.com-20070829220324-rdhjyq95xtjgk2jd?file_id=fetchlaunchpadkeys.py-20060622101814-d24e46fc40cf5420
<soren> pkern: Well... We might want it to update the current ones to get new uid's and such.
<siretart> patches to that script are welcome. branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk
<soren> siretart: Yes, I was just looking at it :)
<pkern> Me too.
<pkern> soren: If it matches on the UIDs... if not, there's no need to update.
<pkern> soren: And a single --refresh-keys would help, but that could take ages too.
<soren> pkern: And how would we know if it matches on the uid's?
<pkern> soren: But one recv-keys per key id probably regenerates the trust-db every time.
<siretart> --refresh-keys would update all signatures. we are not interested in those
<siretart> ideally, the script would get a list of keys already fetched, and blacklist them from downloading
<pkern> siretart: You do the same now.
<pkern> siretart: As he said, only if the UIDs are not used, but if the check is only if the key is present in the ring.
<siretart> pkern: yes. it they don't hurt. at least they didn't in the past
<pkern> If so, there is really no need to update the keys.
<MarcP> Sorry for all my stupid questions but : will I need to upload my package again when my GPG key will be synced or not?
<siretart> oh, wait, we need to check if there are new uids. because people might want to use them in revu
<siretart> MarcP: no, it is in the rejected queue and will be reprocessed manually when the next sync of the keyring has finished
<siretart> MarcP: this is however a manuall process
<pkern> We need signatures anyway as we need the self-signatures.
<MarcP> siretart, ok thanks
<pkern> "import-clean" could help
<pkern> No, --import-options import-minimal
<soren> Hm.. gpg doesn't reuse the connection when fetching more than one key at a time.
<soren> siretart: Oh, here's a thought.
<soren> siretart: Just have the script fetch the key ids.
<soren> siretart: ..and tell the verification script that it should autofetch the key if it's in the list of key ids.
<pkern> That causes delays.
<soren> auto-key-retreive ftw.
<pkern> Multiple GPG instances could be spawned at the same time writing to the keyring.
<soren> pkern: Only if it's not already there.
<soren> pkern: Yes, gpg will handle that just fine. A couple of seconds delay is not a problem.
<siretart> soren: key autoretrieve is not an option. we want the keyring to expand only in a controlled way
* pkern is curious if "--trust-model always --trustdb /dev/null" would already give a speedup.
<soren> siretart: Right. That's why it should check if it's in the list of accepted keys.
<pkern> And keys are currently not removed neither.
<soren> siretart: "accepted keys" are the ones registered on launchpad to members of u-u-c.
<siretart> pkern: well, atm at each sync the key is recreated completely. which is the main reason for the long runtime
<pkern> siretart: Where's the delete? It's just that all keys are currently refetched?
<siretart> pkern: in the script which calls that one
<siretart> revu-key, IIRC
<pkern> siretart: Right.
<pkern> Haha. Never ever set trustdb to /dev/null
<pkern> It then tries to create lock files in /dev
<siretart> hrhr
<pkern> It sucks that the script is not keyboard interruptible...
<siretart> indeed
<siretart> I tend to do a 'ps auxf' in another shell and kill the 'right' process
<pkern> ditto
<pkern> The bottleneck is neither CPU nor bandwidth... what a pity.
<siretart> the new machine is a rather old sparc hardware
<siretart> so CPU might be an issue here. CPU is at 100% on that hardware
<pkern> The fetch keys did terminate after 1m26s
<pkern> With ~no CPU usage.
<siretart> on your PC. not on my sparc :)
<pkern> Keyring at ~4.6M
<siretart> on the PC at serverpronto, the sync took about 2-3 mins. right
<pkern> On my server, yes. Athlon 64 3700+ or something.
<siretart> cpu             : TI UltraSparc IIi (Sabre)
<siretart> Cpu0Bogo        : 599.97
<siretart> MMU Type        : Spitfire
<siretart> :)
<pkern> Funny to say "new machine". ;o)
<ivoks> siretart: nice one :)
<siretart> ivoks: :)
<siretart> but I have another sparc ready to be installed. the 'new new' one will be an ultra 30
* pkern never touched a sparc... and has seen one only once.
<pkern> (Apart of the Debian porter machines... *cough* But at max. I shelled on them once.)
<siretart> sparc is nice hardware.
<siretart> the machine used to be an old server of the department I work for
<pkern> 4m51 with trustdb checks
<pkern> siretart: I get a decrease in time from 4m51 to 1m23 just with --no-auto-check-trustdb --trust-model always
<pkern> (reproducible as far as I could see)
<pkern> (in gpgopts)
<siretart> wow. will try it here
<pkern> But you probably should pass --trust-model always when you check against the keyring, or do a seperate --check-trustdb. I would opt for the former, because the trust-model gives you no benefits.
<pkern> dscverify already does "--always-trust"
<pkern> So you should be safe.
<pkern> (Looking at the code it wouldn't find the trustdb anyway, lacking a gpg.conf)
<ScottK2> I got eclispe to build in my pbuilder.  Uploading now and we'll see how it does on the buildd's....
<siretart> hmm.. the deployment ist funny here. need to talk with sistpoty about this
<siretart> pkern: thanks in any case for that!
<ScottK2> man-di: I couldn't get the auto regen to work, so in the end I just manually edited control and rules (my theory being that if at some point in the future it regenerates, it'll be right and if it doesn't, it'll work too.
<ScottK2> )
<pkern> siretart: np (:
<StevenK> Does anyone have a .raw file I can test gimp-ufraw with?
<StevenK> Actually, the fact that I can verify that it loads the plugin is enough for me.
<ScottK2> man-di: I had forgotten that we have LPIA now which I understand is an arch that Debian doesn't have.  How do you suggest I deal with /build/buildd/eclipse-3.2.2/source-tree/plugins/org.eclipse.rcp.source.linux.gtk.lpia/src not found.
<siretart> zul: you just ack'ed the cryptsetup UVF exception request. may I upload it now?
<siretart> pkern: real    12m32.640s
<siretart> pkern: with your suggestion in. thats much better
<pkern> siretart: Nice. (:
<JDahl> I know this is not a support channel,  but anyway:  supposedly python-mode in emacs22 has been fixed:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-mode/+bug/134308,  but it still doesn't work for me.  Does it work for the rest of you?  (Also,  why doesn't emacs22 automatically load font-lock mode?)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134308 in python-mode "python-mode does not work" [Medium,Fix released] 
<ScottK2> siretart: Yes.  I just set it to confirmed.  He does bugs mostly via e-mail and rarely does the status change.
<siretart> ah. ok
<JDahl> actually,  I missed another bug-report that suggest to remove and purge python-mode,  so that emacs22 falls back on its own python-mode.  Sorry about the noise
<Adri2000> ScottK2: if you're available, bug #138352 is looking for a second ack :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138352 in filezilla "[UVFe request]  filezilla 3.0.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138352
* ScottK2 will look
<ScottK2> Adri2000: There's no install log.  You've installed and tested this, right?
<Adri2000> ScottK2: of course, installed and tested successfully
<ScottK2> OK.  Just checking.
<ScottK2> Adri2000: Acked and approved.
<Adri2000> thanks, uploading now
<ScottK2> No problem.  Gotta go reboot.
<ScottK2> If there are any motus out there that care about eclipse or Java and have ppc, eclipse looks to be finally building on other archs, but FTBFS on PPC for what looks like to my minimally educated eyes to be PPC specific.
<Zombie> Has FreeDroid 0.10.2 been backported?
<Ng> are there any recommended docs for packaging up really simple python things?
<man-di> ScottK: mainly its only changing patches/eclipse-add-ppc64-sparc64-s390-s390x.dpatch accordingly
<man-di> ScottK: that should be it, hopefully
<bszmyd> Guys, I want to get a new upstream is there anything else I need to do other than create a bug, attach the diffstat and changes diff to it, subscribe it to the motu-uvf team, and upload the sources.changes file to REVU?
<bszmyd> err "upstream version of a package"
<asisak> Heya MOTUs!
<pochu> Hey asisak!
<asisak> Hi pochu!
<geser> Hi asisak
<norsetto> ScottK: you sure about the 2 acks for bug 134552? I don't mind .....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134552 in yappy "Please merge yappy (1.8-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134552
<ScottK> norsetto: Thanks.
* ScottK put it back to NEW.
<ScottK> norsetto: Did you see my poker-network troubles?
<ScottK> I think the predepends is not, perhaps, the way to do.
<ScottK> do/go
<norsetto> ScottK: I'm not sure I understand the problem.
<ScottK> norsetto: I didn't look at it in detail, but the package (pre-inst, I think) was trying to do mysql db config stuff before mysql anything was installed.
<ScottK> It didn't go well.
<norsetto> ScottK: but why would that be a pre-depend problem!?
<ScottK> I'm guess that it was getting done before any of the depenencies were installed.
<ScottK> I've got to go chase after my 4 year old, so we can discuss more later.
<norsetto> ScottK: sure
<norsetto> scottK: we better talk about this tomorrow, I'm really too tired to do anything but sleep right now :-)
<tonyyarusso> Any of you folks know how to get free computer hardware from corporations when it ends its useful lifecycle for them and get pulled from rotation?
<zul> check google?
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: know someone inside & talk to them nicely?
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: hmm, probably.
* tonyyarusso doesn't have a connection like that - yet
<ajmitch> get one
<zul> but nothing in life is free
<tonyyarusso> zul: seems debatable :P
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: all you do is ring said company in question, say you are a recycling company and you will remove their old pc's for only xx...
<jussi01> :P
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: heh, true
* tonyyarusso would rather be honest though
<jussi01> well go get a business name...
<jussi01> :P
* jussi01 goes to bed...lol
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: You do make a decent point though, especially since our state legislature _just_ passes some new regulations cracking down on electronic waste
<jussi01> :) whee do you live tonyyarusso?
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: Minnesota, USA
<jussi01> ahhh...
* jussi01 is in Finland
<jussi01> anyway... bedtime...
<jussi01> nite all
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-01
<Yasumoto> heya guys, this may be a ridiculous question, but how do I just add a comment to a bug in the debian bug tracker?
<Yasumoto> is there a specific command to use?
<toobaz3> by mail, usually
<toobaz3> there is a "bugreport" package
<RainCT> Yasumoto: send a mail to  <bugnumber>@bugs.debian.org
<toobaz3> but I'm afraid not in Ubuntu
<Yasumoto> oh, I just got a confirmation email
<RainCT> Yasumoto: and after a few minutes it'll show up
<Yasumoto> RainCT: thanks
<Yasumoto> toobaz3: I'll look into it for my debian machine
<toobaz3> Yasumoto: there you should find it
<RainCT> toobaz3: reportbug. it's in Ubuntu, but I think that they changed it to send the reports to Launchpad
<Yasumoto> I emailed a patch to a bug a few days ago without anything happening, so I'm a tad confused as to why this one's working
<toobaz3> RainCT: right, Debian devs complained about reported Ubuntu bugs
<Yasumoto> how many people acutally user reportbug?
<toobaz3> not sure, but maybe in Debian when a program crashes it starts automatically
<toobaz3> (not sure, but maybe in Ubuntu too, to LP)
 * Hobbsee eyes bugmail
<Hobbsee> oh, ugh!
<Hobbsee> slangasek: were you the person who made ubuntu-release a part of motu-release?
<ScottK> Since they've felt free to take motu-release decisions, it seems not unreasonable.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<ScottK> It's certainly less so than Gutsy, but it still happens.
 * Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> what else do you expect to happen?
<ScottK> Nothing, that's why I said it doesn't seem like an unreasonable thing to do.
<Hobbsee> ah
<porthose> for a new-version update I attach the new.diff.gz to the bug, set the status to confirmed, assign it to nobody, and subscribe  ubuntu-universe-sponsors correct?
<ScottK> porthose: Is it a new version that's bug fix only or with new features?
<porthose> bug fix
<ScottK> That should do it then.
<ScottK> Assuming it's a package in Universe.
<porthose> ScottK: it is thx
<IntuitiveNipple> Where can I find an openjdk-6 maintainer?
<slangasek> Hobbsee: no, not me.
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: Original-Maintainer: OpenJDK Team <openjdk@lists.launchpad.net>
<Hobbsee> slangasek: ah.  seems like a lot of bugmail now.
<slangasek> yes, I've noticed; but I didn't do it...
<Hobbsee> cool
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... I got that.. I was hoping for a quick 'chat' before bed though
<Hobbsee> slangasek: so, check who's in that team, and their irc nicks, and see if they've responded recently?
<Hobbsee> bah, that was to IntuitiveNipple.
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: https://launchpad.net/~doko
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks Hobbsee... I'm on the wrong end of a 24-hour stint... brains no longer working
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: heh.   sleep is good :
<Hobbsee> * :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I just wanted a hint on how to prepare a patch to fix a bug, since the way openjdk is packaged it's got it's own patches and the debian/patches, and from debian/rules I can't figure out how to just apply the upstream package patches
<IntuitiveNipple> I did an intense three hours tracking the bug down and wanted to do the patch before bed... but its stumped me!
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: Look at the LP project page and maybe look at the code logs. https://launchpad.net/~openjdk
<IntuitiveNipple> philwyett: Thanks, I'll do that before the matchsticks under my eyelids snap :p
<IntuitiveNipple> No clues :( ahh well
<philwyett> No clues?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm getting there! Tiredness was winning but I'm fighting back :p
<IntuitiveNipple> FTBFS on Hardy (build-depends on g++-4.3 which is only in Intrepid)... just figured out I have intrepid sources enabled in apt (so I can grab package to backport) and it gave me the Intprepid source package not hardy's !
<philwyett> :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> well, at least now I can have my patch before bed!
<philwyett> That's good.
<philwyett> You will probably get sleep before me. Been up now since Saturday lunch and still not done. :-/
<philwyett> Now 5:30am Monday morning and I hate Mondays. :-D
<ScottK> StevenK: We (motu-release) delegate FFe authority for (I think) netbook remix to lool/ogra as appropriate (I don't recall which).
<StevenK> ScottK: Can you scribble that onto the bug, with s^lool/ogra as appropriate^ogra^ ?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Sent.
<IntuitiveNipple> philwyett: I know the feeling well, last week I missed most every night's sleep and grabbed naps... brain wouldn't let me rest! Got 9 hours satuday night but now I've worked through the night again, grrr
<IntuitiveNipple> dawn is here
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah thats the one. I hate that nap thing. If I nap I just wake up disturbed and aggressive. :-(
<IntuitiveNipple> I just get tunnel vision and miss the obvious... sometimes I hate my brain for keeping me going
 * philwyett gets like Hulk. "Don't make me angry. You would not like me when I'm angry!" :-D
<IntuitiveNipple> lol... do you go green too?
<IntuitiveNipple> At least we won't be combining today... too wet
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: Thats true. You miss the obvious and kick yourself hard for missing it even though you are tired.
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: :-) Naah... don't do green skin.
<philwyett> Combining?
<philwyett> Farm work?
<philwyett> Isn't it Labor day today for the U.S. members and a day off? Happy Labor day to the U.S. members who are awake. :-)
<ScottK> Thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, but not here
<IntuitiveNipple> UK
 * philwyett is UK too. :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> two idjots still awake!
<philwyett> Absolutely! :-)
<dholbach> goooood morning!
 * porthose waves at dholback
<dholbach> hi porthose
<porthose> dholback: how you been?
<dholbach> very good and excited about the Develop Week - how are you?
<porthose> just fine, working on a FFe :)
<philwyett> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya philwyett
<dholbach> porthose: good luck with that :)
<porthose> :)
<nxvl> good morning
<dholbach> hiya nxvl
 * NCommander is back
<lukehasnoname> dholbach: Thanks for the MOTU videos.
<dholbach> thanks for the flowers lukehasnoname
<dholbach> there's still one we didn't release yet, I'll ask Jono about it later on :)
<lukehasnoname> although, I must say, I did NOT have the fun you had. :p
<dholbach> lukehasnoname: why? what happened?
<lukehasnoname> I'm sure it would be better if I did it a few more times. Nothing in particular went wrong.
<dholbach> OK, thanks for the feedback lukehasnoname!
<tuxmaniac> hi folks. good morning. It will be great if someone reviews and comments on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gresistor Thanks inadvance
<tuxmaniac> oh some one has already commented a lot. revu needs a notifier badly atleast to the person who uploads the package for review
 * philwyett just looked up what gresistor is. Very useful, not really for me. Though I could take a look at it for accuracy at a later date when I'm not tired.
<IntuitiveNipple> is that the resistor colour-band checker?
<tuxmaniac> apart from the motu reviewers list , is tere a possiblity of sending notification meails to email address of the uploader whenever there is some comment?
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: Yes
<tuxmaniac> IntuitiveNipple: yes.
<IntuitiveNipple> yes... three in a row :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh... I have that stuff indelibly printed on the insides of my eyelids
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: Me too. Used to be the head engineer and head dev for a large electronics company that repaired cable and sky boxes. :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> there's a midlet for mobiles does the same thing... useful if you're out in the field I guess
<IntuitiveNipple> phil... hmmm, up 'norf' like?
<philwyett> Yes, just outside Bradford. But we did have sites in Manchester and Warrington too and repaired mobile phones down south. :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, rang a bell... I used to live in Leeds
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: You know Saltaire and Pace then?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think I drove through, once :D
<lukehasnoname> What time is it right now, UTC?
<philwyett> Though I did not work for Pace I did mentor the guys in Linux dev from the dark side before they were sent to the U.S.
<lukehasnoname> I need to sync my mind with dev week times
<StevenK> % TZ=UTC date
<StevenK> Mon Sep  1 06:09:10 UTC 2008
<StevenK> lukehasnoname: ^
<lukehasnoname> -5
<lukehasnoname> k
<IntuitiveNipple> It'll be tomorrow, UTC, before this openjdk build is done :p
<philwyett> :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've never seen a package that generates so many ignored Errors before, it's scary
<IntuitiveNipple> At least 200 have gone through so far.
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: You building it local or on PPA?
<IntuitiveNipple> locally to test... PPA later.
<philwyett> Aha :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> There's about 2,000 gone through now... don't know why the package isn't patched to remove the source, it makes it hard to spot real problems
<IntuitiveNipple> "ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: Things of that nature maybe on the todo list.
<IntuitiveNipple> I bet it's a one-line fix!
<philwyett> :-) Often are.
<IntuitiveNipple> At least it got past my patch... so assuming everything else is okay, I can test before the nap
<philwyett> That's not bad then.
 * NCommander has  a strange strange urge to buy an alphaserver and port ubuntu to it ....
<tuxmaniac> Is ther a need to paste full license text of gpl and lgpl in the debian/copyright? Can we just put in these lines " On Debian systems the full text of the GNU General Public License can be found
<tuxmaniac>  in the `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL' file.
<tuxmaniac> or am I missing something?
<tuxmaniac> well. I thought only for licenses that are not there in the above path we need to paste the complete license
<philwyett> NCommander: Go see a doctor right away. :-)
<NCommander> If slangasek saw that comment, he'd come to NY and probably murder me
<philwyett> :-)
<tuxmaniac> i followed http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<slangasek> well, good thing slangasek doesn't have a setting that lets him know when people are talking about him, or anything
 * NCommander finishs his last will and testament
<NCommander> slangasek, when you come to slaughter me, please aim for the head. I rather not suffer :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> No, aim for the alpha server :p
 * lukehasnoname is lost
<persia> tuxmaniac: You need to include an except of the license text.  Read the license, especially the part about "How to use this license".
<philwyett> Going by the greistor archive package it uses the gpl and lgpl.
<philwyett> Wow! The gresistor code is much if elif elif elif. :-/
<IntuitiveNipple> no switch case?
<philwyett> I didn't get that far down the file to be certain to say yes or no.
<NCommander> ITs a pity qemu doesn't support ARMel
<Iulian> Good morning.
<philwyett> qemu reminds me. Forget virtual, I may start dropping hints starting now up to my birthday in Oct to the GF about an appropriate mobile device to go Ubuntu mobile. ;-)
<philwyett> Morning Iulian
<Iulian> Hi philwyett.
<lukehasnoname> philwyett: What day is your BD? The 30th?
<philwyett> No the 3rd.
<philwyett> I would complain about a release on my birthday! :-)
<lukehasnoname> My BD is the 30th :)
<philwyett> Aha... :-D
<lukehasnoname> I get Intrepid on the big 2-0
<philwyett> Wait till you hit 30+ and then there is nothing big about the number and age 20, you just wish you were that young again. :-)
<lukehasnoname> 20 isn't that big a deal anyway, 21 is, at least in the US. I'll be out of college when I'm 21.
<philwyett> And at 21 you can do legally all the stuff you really want to but can't.
<laga> like getting wasted?
<laga> that's not always a good thing
<laga> way overrated, too.
<laga> i've stopped drinking now that i'm 21. ;)
<philwyett> You can drink and other things without getting wasted.
<IntuitiveNipple> In the UK I think about the only things you have to wait to 21 for are being an MP, and driving trucks over 7.5 tonnes :)
<laga> heh
<lukehasnoname> *all the stuff you already do but have to watch out a little bit. laga, (btw I know this is a little OT so just shut me up whenever) but I quickly learned how not fun getting "trashed" is.
<laga> philwyett: indeed. but enjoying a beer is probably not "all the stuff you really want" ;)
<philwyett> IntuitiveNipple: You know things and have knowledge. That instantly bars you from being an MP. :-D
<laga> haha
<philwyett> laga: :-)
<lukehasnoname> OH! I can get a license to carry a concealed handgun!
<laga> not that i was  a heavy drinker anyways
<laga> mind you, i'm european.
<laga> an european who needs to get off his ass to go to school now, bye ;)
<lukehasnoname> later laga
<philwyett> laga: See ya.
<IntuitiveNipple> I need to feed the pidgeon, but it's not arrived yet :)
<lukehasnoname> This is what the US gets to put up with: http://tinyurl.com/5t7n2s
<didrocks> morning o/
<huats> morning everyone
<slytherin> slomo__: there?
<slomo__> slytherin: a bit... i'll answer later ;)
<slytherin> slomo__: Please take a look at this whenever you get time. bug 260765, check the upstream bug linked. Do you think you can backport the fix (specified in the last comment on upstream bug)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260765 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "DVD playback does not work anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260765
 * NCommander is away: This creature sleeps beyond the reaches of time itself
<jpds> Hobbsee: Do you have time for a small devdiff upload?
<Hobbsee> jpds: for?
<jpds> bug #263259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263259 in irssi "Change irssi's irc.ubuntu.com default port to 8001." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263259
<laga> if someone is really bored, they could review/ACK http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide so it can go into intrepid :)
<RAOF> laga: Does it have a FFe?
<laga> RAOF: it will get one. i need the package done first to get an FFe if i understand correctly
<laga> but i've talked to motu-release and they don't object
<RAOF> Good.  It seems my internet is being screwy, so I don't think I'll get to it now, sorry.
<laga> don't worry, i'm pretty good at reminding people ;)
<Hobbsee> jpds: got it, thanks.
<Hobbsee> Laney: you officially suck at reporting bugs.
<Hobbsee> or at least, u-r-e bugs.
<Hobbsee> would it be too much to ask that you say *why* something needs to be changed (such as a dep), not just that it does?  thanks :)
<RainCT> heya
<jpds> Hobbsee: Because the package name changed.
<Hobbsee> jpds: why?  is the other being nbs'd out or something?
<jpds> Hobbsee: The maintainer changed it from liblame0 to libmp3lame0
<Hobbsee> jpds: ah right, cool.  So it's not like the openjdk --> new java stuff change.
<Hobbsee> jpds: might have been nice to actually have that on the bug, though.
<jpds> Hobbsee: Yep.
<laga> yay for the broken liblame transition :/
<Hobbsee> laga: oh?
<persia> Blech.  That's not a pleasing transition at all.
<directhex> i wonder if the java people will take my suggestion onboard for intrepid+1
<laga> Hobbsee: yeah, it was done improperly i believe. i don't know how to do a library transition, though ;) (list the rdepends in a bug report and fix them?)
<persia> directhex: Which suggestion was that?
<directhex> persia, split the packages, to remove the ridiculous monolithic disk-eating jre package
<Hobbsee> laga: yeah, usually - but separate bug reports for each package, otherwise launchpad spams people, and could break.
<persia> directhex: Is there a URL to the proposal?
<directhex> persia, no, i just mentioned it in here when someone asked about openjdk on the install cd
<laga> Hobbsee: breaking LP? sounds interesting :)
<directhex> persia, look at it this way. how much disk space is needed to install enough stuff to run "java helloworld.class"?
<Hobbsee> laga: not really.  being able to accept packages is useful, and launchpad breaks enough without deliberately attempting to break it.
<persia> directhex: I understand.  The jre-headless effort is taking care of some of that.
<persia> Still, it needs something concrete to be proposed before anyone is likely to do anything about it.
<directhex> persia, wake me when it stops being 10x more bloated than a minimal mono install
<directhex> and that's a hard figure, not hyperbole
<wgrant> s/more bloated/larger/
<wgrant> One cannot define bloat objectively.
<persia> directhex: Please create a web page defining which parts may be split out, and how.  I'll make sure it gets raised in the appropriate meetings.
<directhex> persia, i'm not familiar enough with java's inner workings to do a detailed analysis. that's why i was trying to get the idea into the head of someoneone javaish, so they might be able to analyse it
<directhex> i suspect it's harder with java, given how everything's wrapped up inside jar files
<directhex> or perhaps not. but it's unlikely to be easy
<persia> directhex: They get wrapped in jar files during the build, so that's not the issue.  What is an issue is defiing which libraries are core.
<persia> If we look at C by comparison: how is it decided what goes in libc, and what is a separate library?
<persia> It's the same sort of thing, and someone has to grind through it carefully.  I'd wager that the majority of users would want the subset of Java libraries that meets Sun's compatibility tests, but I may be mistaken, and if someone else were to do a deep analysis, I'd be happy to review or present it.
<directhex> you can still provide a metapackage to pull everything in. but look at it on a per-app basis. does foo desktop app require bar library? does System.out.println need a dependency on ca-certificates?
<persia> directhex: Indeed.  It sounds like you have a good handle on this.  I'm looking forward to the results.
<directhex> persia, i have a handle on it that comes from my team (debian-mono)
<directhex> persia, "mono helloworld.exe" needs 7 meg on disk, or 2.4 meg of packages. that's pretty damn minimal for a non-c language
<persia> directhex: The current issues that are actively being pursued by the Java team are 1) working with major upstreams to better understand what Ubuntu needs to provide to be a useful development platform, 2) trying to find all the free software in multiverse that can be in universe, and 3) patching maven so that maven-based builds don't need internet access (or break the packaging system).  I'm sure that more hands, especially with experience with
<persia>  related systems, would be welcome.
<persia> Unfortunately, with the current set of hands, that's about all that can be done in parallel.
<directhex> persia, i can try to answer questions about mono (and mono packaging), but i simply don't have the experience with java to be helpful at the front-end of things
<directhex> persia, it just strikes me that java apps are gonna have a hard time getting onto the ubuntu install cd, and i thought the mono case might be useful to compare
<persia> directhex: I suspect what is needed is someone else, who has more time than I, and more familiarity with Java than you :)
<directhex> yes!
<persia> Yes, it may be.  On the other hand, I think that the expectation of a Java plugin for web browsers will pull at least some JRE, and probably a fairly heavy one.
<directhex> of course, this comparison gets even less fair when post-lenny optimization to the mono stack arrives. should mean a ~50% reduction in deps for tomboy/f-spot
<directhex> hard to know for certain yet
<persia> I think that for squeeze, Java will still be chasing MoveToMain, although it may be that once that is complete, optimisation will be investigated more.
<persia> There's still *lots* of issues regarding architecture support: only about 5 architectures have good Java stacks now.
<directhex> is that a problem for ubuntu?
<persia> To a lesser degree, yes.  Ubuntu doesn't have good stacks for ia64 or hppa.
<directhex> nobody does. my altix is stuck running java 1.4
<persia> Yep.  At least the powerpc stack is steadily improving, and OpenJDK supports HotSpot on amd64/i386/lpia/sparc
<directhex> no kfreebsd support, from what i can see?
<persia> No, I think OpenJDK/HotSpot is only linux and solaris.
<persia> I wouldn't be surprised to see support for Darwin in the future, and from there, it ought be a short step to kfreebsd
<directhex> any idea how long FF2 is going to be included in ubuntu - or perhaps more to the point, how long xulrunner 1.8 and 1.9 dev packages will conflict each other?
<Laney> Hobbsee: I had marked that bug Incomplete, so I think it's a bit unfair to say that I "suck" when I hadn't even finished it yet
<Hobbsee> Laney: ahh.  when i saw it, it was done.
<Hobbsee> ** Changed in: ubuntu-restricted-extras (Ubuntu)
<Hobbsee>        Status: Incomplete => Fix Released
<Laney> laga: Yes, it is a broken transition - those who uploaded the new package didn't even arrange it, it was up to someone else to discover it
<Laney> Hobbsee: I was going to do all of the other rdepends first... oh well
<Hobbsee> but, uh, it took you two days to add one or two sentences to the bug?
<Laney> That's why it was Incomplete.
<Hobbsee> right
<nxvl> \o/
<DktrKranz> apachelogger: you maintain qgrubeditor, which is no longer developed upstream and affected by bug 191844. Sounds good to you to ask for its removal (superseded by kgrubeditor, in main actually) and eventually fix that bug in Hardy via SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191844 in qgrubeditor "QGrubEditor changes the UUID of /root partition if there's an external /boot partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191844
<sistpoty> NCommander: you wanted to write minutes for the motu-release meeting, right? any progress so far?
<apachelogger> DktrKranz: technically, we are the maintainers ;-) I actually thought I had this thing removed when kgrubeditor got introduced, I'll add it to my todo. I don't know what to do about the bug though, according to upstream the read/writing of menu.lst is the same in qgrubeditor and kgrubeditor....  I will poke him about it
<DktrKranz> apachelogger: thanks. And yes, we are all maintainers, but spoking with you looks more fair to me :)
<mok0> Any sbuild experts around? I have a whole bunch of mounted lvm snapshots that are not unmounted when the build exits. I thought that was supposed to happen.
<sistpoty> NCommander: gotta run now, see private mail
<\sh> svaksha: hey...nice to see you here :)
<svaksha> \sh: hi
<persia> mok0: It ought be the rare case that they aren't unmounted, but it can happen.
<persia> schroot -e -c $(long identifier extracted from `sudo lvs`) usually closes them manually, if this is required.
<wgrant> I've seen it unfortunately often while conducting archive rebuilds.
<persia> You may have something set to only delete chroots if the build is successful.
<wgrant> Often up to 4 or 5 will collect over a day of solid rebuilds.
<persia> wgrant: It seems related to the specific software installed as build-deps: I beleive it to be especially sensitive to certain servers
<wgrant> Quite likely.
<wgrant> It was patched to kill everything last year, but perhaps it doesn't look hard enough.
<persia> I suspect recommends-by-default plus delayed cleanup of the side-effects of this are responsible for current issues.
<persia> refreshed chroots are probably cleaner, but the destructive hints likely also need review.
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone know where I can find a definitive list of the buildd custom settings so I can ensure pbuilder runs identically?
<azeem> IntuitiveNipple: buildd uses sbuild I thought
<geser> yes it does
<jpds> IntuitiveNipple: pbuilder does have a --variant=buildd option. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<IntuitiveNipple> Does that infer what hooks and env vars are set that won't be in plain pbuilder, things such as DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<geser> but I don't know if even with sbuild you can get an identical build environment
<azeem> IntuitiveNipple: no
<IntuitiveNipple> jpds: thanks, I know, that isn't the issue
<azeem> IntuitiveNipple: not by default at least, I guess
<IntuitiveNipple> The case I just got caught by is building openjdk in a pbuilder and it is *still* running the entire test suite! I finally figured out that is because "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck" wasn't set... I was caught recently by another sun-java hook that pre-accepts the SLD licence on buildd's but in pbuilder was prompting for manual acceptance... I just want to be sure I'm not caught out again by something else :)
<geser> IntuitiveNipple: you also need to install pkgbinarymangler (don't forget to enable pkgstriptranslations) and pkg-create-dbgsym (for .ddebs) to get a similar build environment
<azeem> IntuitiveNipple: are you inferring that openjdk is built with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck on the official buildds?
<IntuitiveNipple> It is
<azeem> weird
<IntuitiveNipple> I was comparing the build logs to figure out why my pbuilder was going through hours of tests, and the buildd logs don't... that's the only thing I can see would make a difference
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe not... it'd bring the buildd's to a halt for a long time if they run :D
<IntuitiveNipple> I assumed that "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck" was a standard setting, since I can't see any way it can be introduced by the package itself and not affect this pbuilder
<azeem> it's not meant to be set on buildds
<azeem> it's meant to manually override testsuite runs
<IntuitiveNipple> Hence me asking is there a list of all the 'quirks' the buildd's use :)
<azeem> I'm still not convinced they use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS
<IntuitiveNipple> openjdk's debian/rules keys off that to set the with_check flag, which causes the mauve test harness to be run
<azeem> I didn't understand
<azeem> are you sure it doesn't take other stuff into account as well?
<IntuitiveNipple> It does "with_check = $(if $(findstring nocheck, $(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS)),,yes)"
<IntuitiveNipple> then "ifeq ($(with_check),yes) ... with_jtreg_check = yes"
<nxvl> dholbach: ready for your session?
<IntuitiveNipple> which leads to "ifeq ($(with_jtreg_check),yes) ... -xvfb-run $(MAKE) -k jtregcheck 2>&1 | tee jtreg_output"
<IntuitiveNipple> and that last runs the source package's make rule for running the harness
<azeem> well, dunno
<geser> IntuitiveNipple: are you sure that the buildds don't run the test? because http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16858800/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.openjdk-6_6b11-6ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz contains "TEST RESULTS: 4 of 2568 tests failed.  3 total calls to harness.check() failed."
<IntuitiveNipple> geser, that is identical to the pbuilder but then where the buildd's stop this is still going on... another 120,000 lines in the build log-file so far
<azeem> right, e.g. the python2.5 tests are rnu as well
<Don-S> I have written a program in Python and would like to make a package out of it, but I'm not really sure what to do...
<Don-S> Can anyone help me on it?
<azeem> Don-S: look at other python packages
<Don-S> Got an example?
<azeem> apt-cache search python
<Don-S> Thanks.
<IntuitiveNipple> geser: it is veeeery strange :)
<geser> IntuitiveNipple: does perhaps xvfb work for you? because the log contains Xvfb failed to start
<philwyett> Don-S: Also maybe look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn#Packaging%20From%20Scratch
<IntuitiveNipple> geser: hmmm, let me look
<Don-S> philwyett: I've looked, read and worked my way through it, but not really sure how to apply that to my program. I suppose I need to create a .dsc file etc.
<azeem> .dsc files get created by dpkg-buildpackage -S
<Don-S> Aye. That got me a bit further.
<IntuitiveNipple> geser: !!! The buildd log I was looking at was the previous version, which didn't have the tests running. I've just loaded the 6b11-6ubuntu1 and it is looking to be the same... I'm still scrolling down though to see how far they match! I *really* need to go to bed overnight - my brain is short-circuiting!
<IntuitiveNipple> geser: thanks for spotting that!
<IntuitiveNipple> Now I'm feared to upload it to the PPA since it will take ages :)
<IntuitiveNipple> So the solution is, check the log of the hardy-proposed build, not just the main release :s
<dholbach> nxvl: definitely
<RainCT> Can someone remember me how the build:, clean:, etc. lines are called? My brain just died :P
<azeem> make targets?
<RainCT> azeem: that's it, thanks
<slicer> Hi. I need some help with bug marking. I just fixed a bug in xserver's xevie extension, and I've created a bug report (with patch) in debian as well as sent the patch upstream to Xorg. There are a few bugs in the Ubuntu bug tracker which are marked against other packages, but all of them will be fixed once this patch is applied. What should I mark the older bugs as?
<slicer> While they technically are duplicates, it feels a bit wrong to mark them as a duplicate of a newer bug report. Though I could be wrong?
<slytherin> slicer: Nothing since your patch is not commited yet
<slicer> But wouldn't it make sense to update the rather confusing bug reports with a pointer to somewhere where the bug has been analyzed and a solution found?
<slytherin> slicer: Well, I thought you were talking about changing their status.
<slytherin> any wine experts here?
<slicer> slytherin: Well. If there was some way to mark them as "this is just a lot of confusing talk, and the user's problem will be fixed when bug #xyz is fixed.", and have launchpad take care of the rest, that would be ideal :)
<slytherin> slicer: you can use 'Also affects' and then point to upstream bug.
<slicer> slytherin: Ah. That'll work. Thanks :) I'd just like to avoid someone else also spending time on the bug when I've already done it.
<sebner> geser: kees :  Compare bug #262606 and bug #262763 :D :D :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262606 in tiff "Please sync tiff 3.8.2-11 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262763 in tiff "Please sync tiff 3.8.2-11 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262763
<sebner> huhu sistpoty :D
<sistpoty> hi sebner
<sebner> sistpoty: how is life going?
<sistpoty> sebner: so far so good... still need to pack for going to vacation tomorrow though :)
<sistpoty> NCommander: got my mail? I'd start writing minutes now
<sebner> sistpoty: vacation? sounds great for you ... and bad for ubuntu ^^
<sistpoty> sebner: bah, I'm lazy anyways, you'll hardly recognize I'm away *g*
<sebner> sistpoty: ^^, how long and where if I'm allowed to ask? :)
<sistpoty> sebner: about one week (mainly depending on the wheather), going camping into the "mecklenburger seenplatte"
<sebner> sistpoty: wuhh, you nasty "naturbursche" :P
<sistpoty> hehe
<sebner> sistpoty: Well, I wish you very very very nice vacation with lots of relaxing and that stuff :)
<sistpoty> sebner: thanks a lot :)
<directhex> cuba's a good place for a vacation. one without internet access :o
<sebner> sistpoty: btw, got my "einberufung". 12. Januar. What a fun xD
<sebner> directhex: lol
<directhex> sebner, no really
<sistpoty> sebner: oh, sounds like real fun :/
<sebner> sistpoty: but only because it's in winter. I'm a geek so "eingeschränkt tauglich" :P
<sistpoty> heh
<sebner> directhex: what about Bermuda?
<directhex> dunno. never been. they have tirangles and shorts though
<sebner> hrhr xD
<sebner> directhex: and planes, ship wrecks ,.. :P
<geser> sebner: which unit got you assigned to for military service?
<directhex> but they have cars! http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/picturebox-2/cuba-2/?pid=165#picture_nav
<sebner> geser: well I wanted to be at the "stabskommands (bürojobs)" but this wasn't possible and now at the "Pioniere, aber faherer oder  büro da ja nur eingeschränkt tauglich"
<sebner> so much germanism xD
<jpds> Hmm.
<geser> I had my basic training ("AGA", time you learn the german military acronyms :) in a tank unit but got later transfered into "Stab" and got a nice office job
 * sistpoty was a coward and worked in home for the aged instead
<cbx333> hey guys
<cbx333> long time
<cbx333> howz it all going
<cbx333> ajmitch, evenin
<azeem> cbx333: we're discussing the german military
<cbx333> ok i see
<geser> sebner: btw, how long is military service these days?
<cbx333> guys why doesn't ubuntu re detect hardware corectly
<sebner> geser: 6 months
<geser> wow, I had to do 9 months
<sebner> geser: I know. /here it changed this or last year
<cbx333> I just swapped out a cd drive for a dvd drive, on a totally different ide channel....and totem refuses to play dvd, as does vlc
<sebner> geser: and I also want to get a nice office job. also not that bad changes :)
<sebner> *chances
<cbx333> anyway to force it to redetect?
<sebner> cbx333: #ubuntu , we are not a support chan
<geser> sebner: I hoped to get into "S6" (IT department) but got only into "S4" (responsible for ordering stuff)
<cbx333> sebner, I know that
<cbx333> I am a MOTU
<sebner> cbx333: O_o, sry, first time I see you here
<cbx333> yeh it has been a while
<sebner> geser: doesn't matter. office job is office job. better than lying in the mud xD
<geser> sebner: true, aren't "Pioniere" those who are lying below the mud? ;)
<sebner> cbx333: ah, you are pete. cool. nice to meet you :D
<cbx333> hey sebner ;)
<sebner> geser: unfortunately but remember. "eingeschränkt tauglich"
<sebner> geser: ah I think I'm at "Führungsunterstützungsbataillon 1" at least for the "grundausbildung"
<sebner> geser: can you tell me what " Führungsunterstützungsbataillon 1" *is*? O_o
<geser> sebner: never heard of it, but if I understand the wikipedia article correctly those are mainly units which are used behind the front lines (unlike the combat units which are at the front line)
<sebner> geser: It seems in Austria it's something like "Funker"
<sebner> geser: Fernmeldeeinheit
<geser> sebner: wait first where you get transfered to after your "Grundausbildung", it can be very different
<sebner> geser: I know. however. we'll see ^^
<geser> my cousin was doing his "Grundausbildung" in south of Germany (> 600 km from home) and after that got transfered to the paramedics and got a job in a military hospital only 30 km from home
<sebner> geser: ^^, it could happen but in Austria or at least in carinthia it's not really common
<kees> sebner: whoops.  "requestsync" doesn't have a dup-checker.  ;)
<sebner> ^^
 * jpds wonders how to implement that with lpbugs.
<Laney> How mature is the new LP API?
<Laney> (is it even on production yet?)
<jpds> Laney: Considering I've just been randomly bashing it as hard as I can for the last two days... not very.
<Laney> bah
<Laney> I'd like to port u-d-t to it
<jpds> Laney: I have an experimental branch on LP on it, look into my code page.
 * Laney does
<jpds> Laney: You'll get loads of biscuits and tea if you manage to fix it.
<Laney> You know how to butter up an English guy
<jpds> Laney: Well, am one myself ;-) and I would like the next u-d-t upload to use lplib.
<geser> Laney: you can use the API with edge already but check first if it supports everything you need
 * Laney nods
<geser> e.g. you can't add currently bug comments with the LP API
<jpds> My main problem is getting common.py's isLPTeamMember() to work with launchpad.people and "inTeam" at http://people.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/launchpad-api-doc.html
<geser> jpds: btw, you don't need to add ubuntu1 to the versioning of u-d-t as it's a Ubuntu native package
<jpds> geser: OK; blame RainCT for starting that tread (something about stopping NMU compliants.)
<RainCT> geser: lintian goes mad if you don't (and I've seen other packages using that versioning too)
<Laney> jpds: I get error 401s...
<jpds> Laney: Exactly.
<geser> RainCT, jpds: I guess the versioning is correct then
<jpds> Laney: And I have no idea why... it's the same code as the tutorial: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<Laney> jpds: Yes, even doing "print launchpad.me.name" in a python console does it
<Laney> Are you running launchpadlib trunk?
<jpds> No, the intrepid packag.
<RainCT> Laney, jpds: please don't switch u-d-t to launchapdlib yet
<jpds> RainCT: We're not, it's "Experimental".
<RainCT> (reasons: for now it's slower than py-lp-bugs, unstable API, etc.)
<RainCT> alright
<RainCT> just to be sure :)
<sistpoty> NCommander, ScottK: draft for motu-release meeting minutes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42531/
<sistpoty> NCommander, ScottK: the logs are a little bit unclear, on whom we agreed on for ubuntu studio (and also I don't know the real name of _MMA_, in case we agreed on him)
<NCommander> sistpoty, sorry for the issue over the minutes. Things got kinda crazy after I had to leave and ... well, I hope you expect my apology
<NCommander> er, ACCEPT!
<sistpoty> NCommander: heh, no problem
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Sorry, my job sometimes sucks
<sistpoty> NCommander: at least I'll accept, in case you proofread the notes ;)
<sistpoty> *g*
<NCommander> You want ME to proofread notes?
<NCommander> Your braver than I thought
<sistpoty> well, my speling is not the best :P
<NCommander> neither is mine
<Laney> jpds: Works with trunk
<NCommander> On my NM application, I had to fix a package with a typo
<NCommander> and introduced a new one in the changelog -_-;
<NCommander> Talk about shooting oneself in the foot
<jpds> Laney: Woo. I knew my code worked. Where is trunk?
<NCommander> I don't see any glaring typos
<Laney> jpds: bzr branch lp:launchpadlib
<Laney> jpds: I meant print launchpad.me.name, isLPTeamMember doesn't ;)
<jpds> Laney: OK; I'll check it out later.
<jpds> kees: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42535/
 * Laney gives up with that for now
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-02
<dholbach> gooooood morning
<superm1> Laney, i didn't keep up this weekend, did you sort out that mplayer problem?
<superm1> good mornin dholbach
<nxvl> dholbach: already here? good morning!
<dholbach> hiya superm1, hi nxvl!
<StevenK> -rw-r--r-- 1 steven users 2.5M 2008-05-03 14:22 multisync_0.82-8.1.diff.gz
<StevenK> -rw-r--r-- 1 steven users 1.9M 2004-07-27 09:47 multisync_0.82.orig.tar.gz
 * StevenK sobs
<superm1> that reminds me of what i seem to remember being a 13M diff.gz on VLC a few releases back
<persia> Off all the diffs I've prepared, the largest are typically those of which I'm proudest (although I do wish those weren't for dead upstreams so they could be integrated)
<wgrant> vlc never had a particularly large diff.gz. But it had a lot of diff in the tarball.
<tuxmaniac> good morning folks
<superm1> Laney, well i'm going to be afk for a bit, so if you can add an update to bug 262832 or unassign it from yourself if you're not going to be taking care of it, that'd be great.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262832 in mplayer "mplayer needs to be rebuilt for liblame -> libmp3lame transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262832
<tuxmaniac> hello everybody. http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/handler.py?pkg=gnumeric <-- four bugs have been resolved upstream but the fixes are in the GNOME VCS. Is it worthwhile/recommended to apply those patches to the current intrepid version though it is not released?
<tuxmaniac> also would it require any exception? I hope not as it does not add any feature but fixes 4 bugs
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: you could try to get in touch with upstream and ask when their next release is due - you could then ask for a FFe for that, if it takes too long for them to release a new version, you could try to patch the current gnumeric package
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: best to ask in #ubuntu-desktop as well
<ScottK> Would we get it naturally through a release we would normally expect to get before release?
<dholbach> maybe there are update plans already
<persia> tuxmaniac: Generally no freeze exception is required for bugfix only, although if you introduce a new version, documentation is appreciated.
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: we're at 1.8.3 in intrepid and 1.9.2 has been released (this might be an unstable release, so best to chat with the upstream folks and ask)
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: ok thanks
<dholbach> anytime
<didrocks> morning o/
<wgrant> What is Playdeb and why is it on Planet?
<wgrant> It sounds awfully like Getdeb.
<persia> wgrant: It is part of getdeb.
<persia> As for why it's on planet, the bzr history will tell you who added the feed.
<\sh> getdeb was mentioned the last time on linux-community.de and I had to explicitly add a comment that this repo is third party, and no bugs should be filed against ubuntu for those packages...sounds like "remember, remember the 5th of november. the gunpowder, treason, and plot. I know of no reason why the gunpowder treason should ever be forgot"
<wgrant> persia: He added it himself, it seems.
<wgrant> Odd that we have such Members.
<tuxmaniac> hello motus. I have re-uploaded gresistor after fixing lincese issues. If a MOTU can review and comment on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gresistor (may be advocate if found OK) I will go ahead with rising an exception. hopefully it gets approved since it is a small package and definitely not going to break things.
<wgrant> The freeze isn't there to be ignored.
<tuxmaniac> wgrant: i didnt get the point.
<wgrant> The point of a freeze isn't really to just say that this new package probably won't break anything. It's not something we really want, so I don't think it should receive a freeze exception. But I'm not on motu-release.
<Laney> superm1: Do you think disabling ivtv is a viable option?
<tuxmaniac> wgrant: ok. so I wait for the next cycle.
<persia> \sh: Fawlkes!
<persia> wgrant: You might have a chat with such a party, if you like.  I know most of the games listed there are also in the repos, and most of the exceptions either have licensing issues or are in SVN waiting for squeeze to open to be uploaded.
<wgrant> I've little time for much Ubuntu activity until mid-November, unfortunately.
<wgrant> And initiating discuss with a person in that category is guaranteed to absorb time.
<persia> wgrant: Understood.  Perhaps someone else will do it.  I know that the first response to that post was by a member of the Debian Games team, wondering why playdeb was separate.
<Laney> superm1: Debdiff on bug #262832 if you're interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262832 in mplayer "mplayer needs to be rebuilt for liblame -> libmp3lame transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262832
<Laney> Hey, if anyone cares, the u-u-c logo on LP has a nontransparent background
<persia> Laney: Perhaps you've a version with a transparent background?
<huats> moring everyone
<laga> i just need another ACK for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide - so if someone has a few minutes to spare i'd appreciate it if they could look at it
<Iulian> Good morning
 * Iulian yawns!
<dholbach> Iulian: great session yesterday!
<Iulian> dholbach: Uhmm, yeah, thanks :)
<dholbach> well done - we have a lot of excited new folks in there :)
<Iulian> Yup, I noticed. I wanted to answer some more questions but I didn't have the chance. ;)
<AnAnt_> Hello, can someone have a look at this bug #254368 , I filed the bug about one month ago , yet no one responded to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254368 in openjdk "openjdk-6-jdk should depend on libxt-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254368
<directhex> i wonder why command-not-found is a forkbomb on the machine
<nxvl> good morning
<huats> hey nxvl
<Koon> hello nxvl
<Koon> DktrKranz: I have a fix for a nagios2 issue that can be SRU'd in two ways, could you comment on the SRU-team preferred way so that I push the right debdiff ? see bug 252686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252686 in nagios2 "Reload action on init script kills daemon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252686
<DktrKranz> Koon, ah... I remember it a bit. Some times ago I asked kirkland about regression potential for a lsb SRU. You may want to ask him if he's fine with it, otherwise you can proceed with nagios2 (unless there are more packages affected)
<Koon> DktrKranz: thanks !
<kirkland> DktrKranz: hey there
<kirkland> DktrKranz: I've been basically 'gone' for 2 weeks, you might have to repeat your lsb question, as I don't remember :-/
<DktrKranz> kirkland, I imagined ;)   We were discussing about a potential lsb SRU (bug 252686), since you touched lsb lately, your opinion is important here.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252686 in nagios2 "Reload action on init script kills daemon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252686
<Koon> kirkland: look at bug 252686. The bug is in LSB, but it's probably better to workaround it in nagios2, in a SRU setting
 * kirkland looks....
<Koon> DktrKranz: I have another nagios2 SRU lined up (bug 231004) so I can combine the two
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231004 in nagios2 "Path to 'mail' incorrect in /etc/nagios2/commands.cfg" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231004
<kirkland> Koon: DktrKranz: I support the lsb sru patch
<kirkland> I'll add a comment to the bug
<DktrKranz> great, thanks!
<kirkland> however, I recognize that the nagios2 patch introduces the path with least chance of regression
<Koon> kirkland: I couldn't find another bug that would get fixed by a LSB SRU
<kirkland> if we get any resistance for the LSB patch, we'll push the nagios2 one instead
<kirkland> Koon: hmm, interesting
<kirkland> Koon: well, i think the nagios2 patch would be much easier to SRU
<Koon> kirkland: and since I already have a SRU for nagios2 for another bug...
<kirkland> Koon: LSB is so fundamental, and used by every init script that it will come under heavy, heavy scrutiny
<kirkland> Koon: oh, you're SRU'ing something else for nagios2?
<kirkland> Koon: definitely roll this into there
<Koon> bug 231004, already acked
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231004 in nagios2 "Path to 'mail' incorrect in /etc/nagios2/commands.cfg" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231004
<Koon> ok, will do
<kirkland> Koon: okay, given that information, add this one-liner to the patch, and a note in the changelog, referencing the other bug
<Koon> kirkland: I'm on it
<DktrKranz> Koon, given that, I'm happy with nagios2 double-SRU. When you have your debdiff ready, ping me for sponsorship, if you don't find others
<Koon> DktrKranz: ok, thanks
<kirkland> Koon: DktrKranz: comment added to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nagios2/+bug/252686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252686 in nagios2 "Reload action on init script kills daemon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Koon> DktrKranz: combined debdiff ready on bug 252686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252686 in nagios2 "Reload action on init script kills daemon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252686
<DktrKranz> Koon, thanks. I'll do a quick review and then sponsor it. I'll make sure this is fixed in Intrepid before proceeding and update bug accordingly.
<Koon> DktrKranz: note that intrepid ships nagios3. The bin/mail issue is fixed there, and killproc has been fixed in LSB during the debian merge.
<Koon> DktrKranz: thanks!
<DktrKranz> so, Intrepid rocks!
<Koon> DktrKranz: always :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<up_the_irons> I'm trying to backport a hardy package to dapper, and I"m getting: dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${binary:Version},  I guess my dpkg-dev is too old, can someone remind me what the old version of this variable was called?
<persia> bddebian, bddebian, bddebian, bddebian, bddebian, bddebian, bddebian, bddebian, hail!
<bddebian> Heh, heya persia
<directhex> up_the_irons, usually you replace foo:Bar with foo-bar, IME
<up_the_irons> directhex: gotcha
<up_the_irons> i'll try that, thanks
<directhex> no promises. no warranty is implied. try at your own risk. IANAL. IDDQD.
<up_the_irons> :)
<directhex> IDKFA.
<DktrKranz> Koon, uploaded to -proposed.
<Koon> DktrKranz: great ! thx
<DktrKranz> I used 2.11-1ubuntu1.3, though
<Onkel_Donald_> hi
<iulian> Hey
<Onkel_Donald_> wie kann ich sehn ob ich jemanden eingeladen hab also geworben`?
<iulian> !de | Onkel_Donald_
<ubottu> Onkel_Donald_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<iulian> Huh, what did he say?
<laga> "how can i see if i invited someone, i.e. (recruited|advertised) someone?"
<laga> doesn't make sense to me
<iulian> Weird.
<NCommander> Hola
<jpds> Hola NCommander.
<NCommander> I'm currently cramped in a tiny room and I'm loosing my mind :-/
<NCommander> how goes it for you jpds ?
<jpds> NCommander: Great, great.
<sebner> NCommander: delirium?
<NCommander> No, overcrowded classroom
<sebner> ah kk ^^
<iulian> Yikes!
<iulian> That must be painful.
<NCommander> so what are you up to jpds ?
<jpds> NCommander: Watching #ubuntu-classroom.
<jpds> NCommander: Oh, and check out: http://www.gnu.org/fry/
<balachmar> Hi, just followed the tutorial. And have found one item in harvest that I would like to fix. checkgmail. But it is a unmetdeps. How should this be fixed?
<persia> balachmar: Generally it's important to find out which dependency is unmet, why it was listed as a dependency, and with what it may be replaced.
<balachmar> persia: If you could have a look at the bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkgmail/+bug/201555 . Am I right in thinking that this bug should be thought of as resolved because the dependancies should be met in intrepid, apart from one. Which is handled in another bug report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201555 in checkgmail "checkgmail dependencies not met/checked" [Medium,Confirmed]
<persia> balachmar: That's quite a mess of related issues, but yes, the bug history makes it look like that bug isn't the place to start detangling it.
<persia> That said, if checkgmail really *needs* those libraries, they ought be Depends: rather than Recommends:
<persia> Reading more carefully, it appears it just acts strangely with them as Recommends, but actually works.
<balachmar> persia: yes I have read that as well, so what would be the way to go? Mark it as closed or something?
<persia> balachmar: If you think it's fixed, you could mark it as closed.  Have you tested it in intrepid?
<balachmar> will do that in my VM (after the upgrade, I am currently testing the upgrade proces)
<persia> Generally I think anything mark Fix Released should have been confirmed as actually closed, rather than theoretically closed.
<persia> The exception being certain classes of bugs against removed packages.
<balachmar> persia: Will check it in my VM. Thanks for the help so far. Will be back with more info.
<vadi2> Hi, quick question, is this license allowed in universe: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/
<Coper> Hi, dholbach was holding a lession in how to fix a bug in a package, and I just wonder how I can make debuild to find my secret key, It says that it can't be found even but I have set the correct email and fullname in my bashrc.
<geser> Coper: compare the name and email address from the last changelog entry with your gpg uid (incl. comments)
<Yasumoto> Hey guys. I'm trying to work on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/matplotlib/+bug/263608 - I added depends python-gtk2 to debian/control, but when I try to run debuild -S, it's telling me that I don't have python-numpy installed (which I do) does anyone happen to have any suggestions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263608 in matplotlib "FTBFS matplotlib 0.98.3-3ubuntu2 on hppa" [Undecided,New]
<geser> Yasumoto: have you the exact error message at hand?
<Yasumoto> I'll paste it
<Yasumoto> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42806/
<Coper> geser: When I created my gpg key I was using a comment dose that mean that I always have to use the complete name (comment) email in all changelogs?
<geser> Coper: either that or tell debuild which key to use
<Coper> geser: okey thanks.
<geser> Yasumoto: are you trying to build the package on hardy or intrepid?
<Yasumoto> intrepid
<Coper> When I have build a package with pbuild build <package>, how can I then test the package so it's works correct? is there a way to chroot in to that enviroment?
<geser> you can login into a pbuilder with "pbuilder login"
<Yasumoto> and the packages are located in /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<Yasumoto> geser: I just installed python-numpy-dbg, and it looks like its building
<Coper> geser: when I using pbuild login I only come to a empty enviroment but it dosen't look like the package that was build is installed.
<geser> Coper: after pbuilder login you get the same empty environment like before a package is build
<geser> you need to copy it into the chrooted environment (while you're in it) and can then install it
<coppro> wait, boost is still 1.34.1 in Intrepid?
<coppro> fail!
<Coper> If I want to verify that a bug still exist in latest development branch is it only to create a pbuild enviorment and update it to intrepid and login and try to install the package that is buggy?
<stefanlsd> Coper: As far as I understand it, pbuild environment may not replicate the bug properly. It may be better to install Intrepid in a vm (vm-builder could help) and test it there.
<stefanlsd> Does anyone know if there is any documentation or would be willing to help me understand symbols?
<albert23> stefanlsd: the first part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/LibraryPackaging may get you started
<devfil> slangasek: ping
<Coper> I found a bugreport that wanted a package to be updated to latest from upstream, the report is not linked to any other bugzilla but I found the same issue in debians bugzilla. Should I just link the issue from LP to debian?
<Coper> or should we update our package in ubuntu to latest from upstream?
<jdong> we need freeze exceptions at this point, right? *checks calendar*
<bobbo> jdong: yeah we hit FF
<Coper> okey, but the LP issue should be linked to debian anyway?
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Interesting logic, this.
<jpds> Coper: Yes, so we can track it's status there.
<wgrant> People are starting their own repositories because we are apparently too slow because we don't have enough manpower, thus removing some possible manpower from us. This is smart.
<laga> wgrant: playdeb.net?
<wgrant> laga: Correct.
<laga> yeah, that seems a bit silly.
<laga> i wonder if they don't like the QC imposed by REVU
<superm1> what about if we instituted a mandatory number of packages to be revu'd within a given release to keep ~ubuntu-dev rights?  it would keep people up on skills and help out a bit.
<liw> speaking of review speed... could I bri... interest anyone in looking at one or both of my two packages? :)
<liw> (python-fstab and system-cleaner; the second depends on the first)
<wgrant> liw: Why aren't they in sid?
<liw> wgrant, because I don't want to upload them there until after lenny's release, Debian has enough to do during the freeze as it is
<wgrant> That is a good reason. You may continue.
<emgent`nl> hello
<torkel> Any chance that openafs could be synced with the debian version? Just new debian revision. Or do I need to do a FFe?
<wgrant> torkel: A new Debian revision shouldn't need a FFe, unless it introduces new features.
<torkel> no, just minor fixes
<torkel> I need to fill bugs against it anyway, because it does not build on 2.6.27, but I think it is better to do it against 1.4.7.dfsg1-5 rather then 1.4.7.dfsg1-3 which is currently in the archives
<RainCT> how can I tell dh_pycentral to exclude some files when I'm using CDBS (with distutils)
<RainCT> ?
<lzantal> where can I get more info on motu-school
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-03
<lzantal>  where can I get more info on motu-school?
<Adri2000> zul: ping
<zul> Adri2000: yep
<Adri2000> zul: what happened to the fail2ban sru?
<zul> Adri2000: dont know Ill have a look tomorrow
<eddyMul> I would like to put python-django through FreezeExceptionProcess
<eddyMul> what's a good bug title?
<eddyMul> s/title/summary/
<eddyMul> would "intrepid should include python-django_1.0" work?
<RAOF> "FFe for 1.0" sounds about right.
<eddyMul> RAOF: I'll use that. Thanks.
<superm1> kirkland, ping
<kirkland> superm1: howdy!  how was the 10K?
<superm1> hi kirkland.  well unfortunately i didnt get to run it
<kirkland> superm1: bummer :-/
<superm1> i broke my ankle 3 weeks before
<kirkland> superm1: jesus H
<kirkland> superm1: that sucks
<superm1> kirkland, yeah during one of my training runs i slipped on a curb
<superm1> twisted my ankle, there was a loud *pop* and next thing i know i'm in ER getting some xrays
<superm1> one chip and one break :(
<superm1> kirkland, being that you've touched sysvinit a bunch, I was hoping you might be able to help explain/figure out what's going on with this crash report: http://pastebin.com/f2cc4c86e
<kirkland> superm1: that sucks so much, so sorry to hear :-/
 * kirkland looks
<superm1> kirkland, yeah i've come to terms with it, but i was pretty heartbroken.  there's tons more races coming in oct, so i should hopefully be out of the cast in 2 more weeks and able to start training again
<kirkland> superm1: yeah, i hear yah....
<kirkland> superm1: if it makes you feel any better....
<kirkland> superm1: i trained for the 2007 Marine Corps Marathon in Washington DC last year, over the course of 6 months
<kirkland> superm1: 4 weeks before the race, I was in the top condition of my life, ready to run the race of my life
<kirkland> superm1: i did a 20 mile run on a Saturday morning
<kirkland> superm1: and on Sunday, I should have stayed home and watched football
<kirkland> superm1: instead, I went rock climbing with friends
<superm1> kirkland, oh man, i see where this is headed
<kirkland> superm1: if that wasn't enough, I had to go jumping off of a crazy rope swing
<kirkland> superm1: and if that still wasn't enough, I had to climbing higher and higher into the tree to get the swing of a lifetime
<kirkland> superm1: well, i swung out so far, i landed in a sandbar
<kirkland> superm1: landed in about 3 feet of water
<kirkland> superm1: sprained my ankle and knee
<kirkland> superm1: heartbroken, of course
<kirkland> superm1: no break, thankfully
<superm1> kirkland, ouch, how much time between then and when the race was supposed to be?
<kirkland> superm1: exactly 4 weeks to the day
<kirkland> superm1: i couldn't put weight on it for the first week
<kirkland> superm1: the next 2 weeks I hobbled around
<kirkland> superm1: week 3, I ran the IBM 10K in a lot of pain
<superm1> yeah i'm just starting to put weight on mine at the 3.5 week mark but still hobbling
<kirkland> superm1: week 4, I "ran" the marathon, with my entire shoe taped
<kirkland> superm1: i was an hour slower than my goal time
<kirkland> superm1: and ran in a lot of pain, but I finished :-)
<superm1> kirkland, but you still finished though on a sprained ankle/knee
<superm1> i hope no permanent damage?
 * kirkland really goes look at the pastebin now
<kirkland> superm1: no, i don't think so
<kirkland> superm1: i did a half-marathon in April and had a lot of fun, no pain
<kirkland> superm1: i'm just starting to think about the Austin Marathon which is in February now
<kirkland> superm1: i haven't decided if i'm doing it or not, yet
<superm1> kirkland, that's good.  i'll admit i half though of just dosing up on vikaden and trying to run through it, but realized that was a bad idea since i'm just starting to be weight bearing :)
<kirkland> superm1: yeah, just save it until you're 100%
<kirkland> superm1: you'll enjoy it so much more!
<superm1> well if you are thinking for feb, let me know what training group you go with.  depending on how my healing it looking, maybe i can try to shoot for a half marathon at that time with you
<kirkland> superm1: the Marine Corps marathon was different, because I had already bought plane tickets, hotel reservations, my mom and dad were going, i was running with a friend, etc. etc. etc.
<kirkland> lots of peer pressure
<superm1> oh wow
<kirkland> superm1: that sounds good ;-)
<kirkland> superm1: but you're right, there are a dozen 10K's in Austin
<kirkland> maybe more, actually
<superm1> well that and 5k's, so a nice healthy mix that i'll have a variety to look forward to
<kirkland> superm1: so are you thinking the problem is with #
<kirkland>  update-rc.d: symlink: No such file or directory
<kirkland> #
<kirkland>  dpkg: error processing mythtv-backend (--configure):
<kirkland> #
<kirkland>   subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<kirkland> superm1: or somewhere further up?
<superm1> kirkland, that's what i'm thinking is causing the crash
<superm1> but i don't recall ever changing any of the update-rc.d code in the init scripts for intrepid
<kirkland> superm1: let me pull the source to mythtv-backend
<superm1> kirkland, i believe all that the postinst ends up doing (after debhelper) is         update-rc.d mythtv-backend defaults 24 16 >/dev/null
<superm1> kirkland, which is identical to the behavior that dh_installinit added in hardy too
<kirkland> dh_installinit -a -u'defaults 24 16'
<superm1> yeah in debian/rules, i suppose that's what propogates the update-rc.d into the postinst.
<superm1> should that be different then?
<kirkland> superm1: looking at one that I did recently, for the update-motd package (from scratch), I used:
<kirkland> dh_installinit -- start 81 2 3 4 5 . stop 19 1 .
<superm1> kirkland, so what does that actually translate into meaning?
<kirkland> superm1: 81 = start priority
<superm1> ah and then 1 2 3 4 5 runlevels
<superm1> 19 is stop priority, only stop in 1 runlevel
<kirkland> right
<kirkland> so I think you want the start priority at 24
<kirkland> superm1: and the stop at 100 - 24
<kirkland> superm1: 76 so says my math :-)
<kirkland> superm1: you want it to start in 2 3 4 5 run levels
<superm1> well how to decide what runlevels?
<kirkland> superm1: and only stop in 1
<kirkland> superm1: okay, so here's where my lack of upstart knowledge starts to show
<superm1> isn't this doubled up though, the same things go in the header of the init script itself (which apparently is wrong too)?
<kirkland> superm1: and perhaps some of my long-time RH background....
<kirkland> superm1: the stuff in the header of the init script is comments only, as far as I understand
<kirkland> superm1: and yes, those should be cleaned up as part of this patch
<superm1> kirkland, oh, i wonder why lintian actually cares about that stuff then
<superm1> kirkland, should there be any worry for upgraders with this though?
<kirkland> superm1: i think it's cleanliness and good manners
<kirkland> superm1: there could be more to it than that...  i'll ask some people smarter than I tomorrow :-)
<kirkland> superm1: good question... i'd hope the debhelper would take care of that cleanly for you
<superm1> kirkland, woah actually changing the top of the init script did change behavior (changing Default Start to 2 3 4 5) allows update-rc.d to not bail out
<kirkland> superm1: but I'm not sure
<kirkland> superm1: interesting....  i do agree that those need to be kept in sync and accurate
<kirkland> superm1: but I don't know who/what reads/cares about that commented data
<superm1> kirkland, well perhaps i'll have to look at another service package like mysql and just try to emulate the way that are doing it.  it's odd that it bailed out suddenly in intrepid
<kirkland> superm1: good call, mysql is well packaged
<superm1> kirkland, yeah i definitely never agree with reading commented data, but empirical results seem to indicate it matters in this case
<kirkland> superm1: gotcha
<superm1> kirkland, okay well thanks for the push in the right direction here :)
<kirkland> superm1: back to another question of yours.... you do understand the various runlevels, right?
<kirkland> superm1: no prob, not sure how much I helped, other than moral support ;-)
<superm1> kirkland, i've got a basic understanding of them, but as upstart was introduced in the mix not as much
<kirkland> superm1: agreed, Upstart is the monkey-wrench
<kirkland> superm1: something like this might help just a bit http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<kirkland> superm1: or even wikipedia
<superm1> kirkland, ah thanks.  i'll see if things appear to look more clear after looking over that
<kirkland> superm1: sure
<kirkland> superm1: in brief, setting it to run in 2 3 4 5 basically says "run myth-backend once the system is in any multi-user runlevel"
<kirkland> superm1: which does not include runlevel 1 (single user mode), which is primarily used for system rescue
<superm1> kirkland, so why are 3-5 even around then?  with upstart being in the mix, is graphical login really defined for level 5?
<kirkland> superm1: in the RH world, the only ones that make sense are 1 (single user), 3 (command line only, with networking), and 5 (full X stack, with networking)
<kirkland> superm1: and 2 and 4 are reserved (not used)
<superm1> kirkland, so perhaps in the ubuntu world 3-5 are really just around for compatibility reasons then?
<kirkland> superm1: Upstart isn't quite read to supplant rc*.d yet
<kirkland> superm1: and thus the various runlevels are still around
<kirkland> superm1: exactly
<superm1> kirkland, ah that seems to make more sense then
<kirkland> superm1: from the Upstart wikipedia article, "Easy transition and perfect backwards compatibility with sysvinit were explicit design goals"
<superm1> kirkland, so looking at mysql-server's dh_installinit line, it look like dh_installinit -a --name=mysql -- defaults 19 21 is used
<superm1> that would mean 19 is the default starting priority and 21 is the default stopping priority
<superm1> with the runlevels determined by dh_installinit, correct?
<kirkland> superm1: yeah, look on your mythbackend: /etc/rc0.d/K21mysql
<kirkland> superm1: and /etc/rc5.d/S19mysql
<kirkland> superm1: remember, rc0 is the shutdown runlevel
<superm1> kirkland, right, this seems sensible and easy enough to fix then
<kirkland> superm1: i think "S" stands for "start", and "K" for kill
<kirkland> superm1: also, please consider whether or not a shutdown action is necessary for mythbackend
<kirkland> superm1: there's been some effort to reduce the number of unnecessary shutdown scripts
<superm1> you mean optionally just leaving the backend running?
<kirkland> superm1: as it slows down shutdown/reboot
<kirkland> superm1: well, just consider if its necessary
<superm1> kirkland, dont most processes not like that kind of behavior and not having an option to clean up?
<kirkland> superm1: there exist some daemons that don't really actually need to be shutdown by it's init script (killing the process is clean enough)
<superm1> kirkland, well i suppose i've never tried, but that should be something explored later i believe
<kirkland> superm1: most, right.  but not all.
<kirkland> superm1: fair enough, just thought i'd mention it
<superm1> kirkland, so if no shutdown scripts were included, how is that achieved?
<superm1> not installing with defaults and two priorties, but instead just start and one priority?
<kirkland> superm1: i think that's right, but I'd have to test it out ;-)
<kirkland> superm1: we can look at that later, if you wish
<superm1> kirkland, okay for now then defaults will suffice, and i'll try to remember to look at this later indeed :)
<kirkland> superm1: just something I thought I'd mention in passing
<kirkland> superm1: i have a feeling that mythbackend will want an explicit shutdown
<superm1> yeah i seem to think it needs it because it has to issue commands to a master backend to say it's leaving the netwrok
<kirkland> superm1: right, that's probably enough right there
<kirkland> superm1: consider, for a moment, mythtv-status, though
<kirkland> superm1: the thing that updates /etc/motd....
<superm1> kirkland, yeah mythtv-status most definitely doesn't need it on shutdown at all
<kirkland> superm1: there's no good reason that needs to run on shutdown
<kirkland> superm1: right, so that's just your counterexample, in the interest of education ;-)
<superm1> kirkland, well this type of exercise is indeed important and should be done on all types of daemons though if there is going to be an improvement
<kirkland> superm1: you bet.
<kirkland> superm1: were you willing to add the status action to the myth-backend init script?
<kirkland> superm1: i'd really, really like to have that one on my backend ;-)
<kirkland> superm1: i sent a patch at some point, you asked about backporting
<superm1> kirkland, yeah i remember the issue was regarding older releases not supporting status
<kirkland> superm1: i can work something up that would work for hardy pretty easily, but the code would be slightly different
<superm1> kirkland, how about this for a happy medium;
<superm1> kirkland, install different init scripts in debian/rules depending on which release it is getting built against?
<superm1> so there would be a new style init script for newer releases that support status
<superm1> and once the earlier releases that didn't support it hit EOL, the old style one got dropped
<kirkland> superm1: hmm, if you're okay with the code duplication, i suppose that would solve the problem
<kirkland> superm1: i'd think you'd want to avoid two copies of nearly identical init scripts
<superm1> kirkland, well the other option is to append the function to init scripts on releases that support it
<kirkland> superm1: right, so within the initscript, we could see if the status_of_proc() function is defined
<kirkland> superm1: and if not, then we'll define it
<kirkland> superm1: actually.....
<kirkland> superm1: it can be done a little simpler than that
<superm1> kirkland, more or less.  and once the earlier releases that don't support it are gone, drop that snippet
<kirkland> superm1: let me dig through some patches i've done for dapper
<kirkland> superm1: some people asked me for help getting something similar working for dapper
<kirkland> superm1: and i put something together
<kirkland> superm1: how about i send you a patch tomorrow for your review
<superm1> kirkland, sure, if you want to drop me a patch sometime tonight, i'll throw it in the upload i'll do.
<kirkland> superm1: with the explicit goal of having a single init script that works for Hardy & Intrepid
<superm1> kirkland, or tomorrow should be fine, i suppose it is getting late
<kirkland> superm1: yeah, i need to call it a night
<superm1> kirkland, i'll put off the upload pending hearing back from you then
<kirkland> superm1: i'll have a much easier time with this tomorrow, when i'm fresh, and have some coffee ;-)
<kirkland> superm1: okay, i'll do it first thing, won't take very long at all
<superm1> kirkland, okay just give superm1|away a diff then.   have a good evening :)
<kirkland> superm1: take care of that ankle ;-)
<superm1> thanks
<nixternal> what's up MOTU land
<nixternal> have a few minutes to bug ya while my smoke tests complete so I can go to bed
<ajmitch> nixternal!
 * nixternal needs to get list admin stuff on his worky lappy or on the server so he doesn't have to fire up another machine
<nixternal> wasabi ajmitch
<nixternal> my job is trying to kill me I think
 * ajmitch is just amusing himself watching people 'debate' on IRC about stuff
<nixternal> note to self: do not continuously press ctrl+o in mutt thinking it is ctrl+p instead
<ajmitch> heh
<nixternal> you can only open a folder so many times
<ajmitch> nenolod: you should avoid feeding trolls, btw :)
<nenolod> ajmitch: lol.
<nenolod> ajmitch: but he is so amusing
<ajmitch> sure...
<nixternal> how long ago did this happen? I like watching and reading about trolls
<nixternal> trolls == success
<ajmitch> #chromium-linux
<nixternal> ahh
<ajmitch> ongoing discussion
<nixternal> tell the troll to package RPMs all day, I bet they quit trolling
<ajmitch> sounds like fun!
<nixternal> hell no, I hate it!
 * ajmitch wishes he got to package RPMs all day long
<nixternal> you can have my job if they don't change to at least Ubuntu/Debian soon
<ajmitch> heh
<nixternal> I am trying to get them to work on a partnership with rPath now
<nixternal> if they don't want to do that, then I will talk with Mark about a partnership
<nixternal> they don't want to pay for rMirror, but rMirror and rBuilder cannot be beat in the appliance world
 * ajmitch doesn't know who you work for or what you package
<nixternal> I work for a company called Cleversafe (http://www.cleversafe.com)
<nixternal> we do distributed storage appliances with a goal of eliminating Red Hat and Amazon in their clouds which are useless
<ajmitch> interesting
<nixternal> I am tired of looking at Python, Java, and RPMs
<ajmitch> but python is fun
<nixternal> I need another C++ job
 * ajmitch mostly does PHP at work, so it can't be all bad for you
<nixternal> perl is more efficient, no matter how much I hate writing in it
 * RoAkSoAx does nothing at all :P xD
<nixternal> right now udev is kicking my arse with a "fake arse hot-swap" in appliance regeneration
<nenolod> amazon EC2 is way expensive
<nixternal> I have the pulls working just fine...I even have the inserts working just fine and my killer Python script regenerating the appliance...but when I start up the machine, my udev rule gets called and creates a groovy kernel panic
<nixternal> EC2 is inefficient imho, especially considering the storage options are sans
<nenolod> nixternal: i am trying to bring rPath/conary-style inheritance to debian. but probably this will become a lenny+1 thing.
<ajmitch> lenny+1 isn't far off
<nixternal> with cleversafe we have what is called a dsnet....you have a minimum of 8 storage machines (slicestors) that break up your data into very small encrypted bits (the only proprietary part of our software btw) and stores them in various locations (vaults) on the dsnet
<nenolod> ajmitch: i have it working in my own playground distro
<nixternal> nenolod: which functionality? rollback I am assuming
<nenolod> nixternal: shadow packages, and policies. copy-on-write, and rollback would have to be implemented into Dpkg.
<nixternal> migration is an appliance developers best friend
<nixternal> yay shadow pkgs
<nenolod> rollback wouldn't be terribly hard, especially if COW was working
<nenolod> dpkg is a lot more resilient to faults than RPM as it is, so i guess it is not seen as important
<nenolod> but it would be cool ;)
<nixternal> rollback would be much better if dpkg only applied changed files
<nixternal> instead of complete binaries
<nenolod> well, sadly that would require querying a server
<nenolod> probably not going to happen :P
<nenolod> or some obnoxious package format resembling xdelta on crack
<nenolod> oh wait, that's what conary changesets are :P
<nixternal> hahhaa, I was just gonna bring up xml/xdelta/and some other stuff
 * ajmitch hasn't really followed what is different & special about that stuff
<nenolod> i played with foresight and found conary to be quite inspiring
<nenolod> however, conary does a few things wrong, like depending on external servers to find out what deltas to pull
<nixternal> ajmitch: conary & rPath is appliance centric, whereas every other os is server/desktop centric
<ajmitch> nixternal: nice sound bite, now explain it :)
<nixternal> Ubuntu is trying with JeOS, but they have to get rid of that crap kernel and come up with a fully automated kernel editor/config/builder
<nenolod> nixternal: i think some concepts from conary could be applied to dpkg and apt
<nixternal> nenolod: +100
<nenolod> however, debian will never be a good platform for appliances unless debian-installer gets a total overhaul
<nixternal> well, I will disagree on that....d-i with FAI totally rocks
<nixternal> but d-i with pxe and kickstart can be a pita
<nenolod> well, the way i had in mind is quite simple
<nixternal> I should say kickstart is the d-i pita there
<persia> Also, vm-builder does a nice job for virtual applicance
<nixternal> rBuilder ftw :)
<nenolod> basically, you have your base system repo
<nenolod> and then you have override repos
<nenolod> which provide policy packages, shadow packages, etc
<nixternal> I can select iso for app or vm, or I can select a vmware/vbox/qemu image from a drop down
<nenolod> if it were done this way, ubuntu could reduce the diff between debian
<nixternal> same thing I deal with utilizing CentOS for an appliance
<nixternal> I have a super nasty rsync script that will check for changes, and move the changes to a temp file until they can be researched, tested, and then included
 * nixternal kicks maven in the arse and goes back to ant
<persia> nixternal: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Specs/MavenSupportSpec about maven: it's not suitable yet (although if you'd like to work on it...)
<nixternal> haha, nevah!
<nixternal> it sucks in Fedora, Red Hat, CentOS and *
<nixternal> once it is mature and a hell of a lot less confusing, it will be good stuff
<nixternal> but ant just works and works easily to be honest
<porthose> ScottK: ping
<NCommander> persia, poke
<persia> NCommander: I'm just heading off: please be quick (and please provide content next time, or I may ignore the poke)
<porthose> ScottK: when you have some time would you take a look at bug #263405 for me please?
<porthose> It's an FFe for ampache.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263405 in ampache "update Ampache-3.4.1 to Ampache-3.4.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263405
<NCommander> persia, if I provide a contextless poke, it usually means I just want to chat, no specific note to leave ;-)
<NCommander> persia, so cya ;-)
<porthose> ScottK: If I give a slow response it's probably because I fell asleep in my chair, it's quite late for me =)
<superm1> kirkland, we're rolling some test disks tonight and that bug was keeping them from rolling.  i uploaded myth tonight, and will upload again after I see your patch okay?
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Good morning Daniel!
<dholbach> hey iulian
<stefanlsd> Im looking at the net pidgin 2.5.1 and there is a debian/libpurple0.symbols file - how do i check this is still correct? anyone able to help me understand symbols or can point me to some documentation on understanding them?
<stefanlsd> I have this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols   (not sure that this is entirely the same thing thou)
<verwilst> stefanlsd: ah packaging pidgin 2.5.1 for intrepid? ;)
<stefanlsd> nodnod
<huats> morning everyone
<verwilst> stefanlsd: cool ( im a subscriber @ bugreport, that's why i asked :) )
<Coper> LP:263074 should this one be synced to intrepid or is it too late?
<Hobbsee> Coper: it'll need a FFe, but that sounds like a good candidate to get synced.
 * Hobbsee notes people like ScottK might just poke it through
<verwilst> isnt there some launchpad firefox plugin?
<verwilst> for the search bar?
<verwilst> so you can just type in the number in be directed the the launchpad page
<Hobbsee> there is for debian.  not sure on ubuntu
<Hobbsee> you could create one, or just create a bookmark that works.
<Hobbsee> ie, lbp <number> expanding to the correct bug.
<liw> is "smart bookmark" the appropriate term in firefox? (that's what the similar thing in epiphany is called, at any rate)
<verwilst> there, made one myself :)
<verwilst> somebody wants it? :)
<Coper> Hobbsee: okey so I can create a debdiff for that package and submit to the bug?
<Hobbsee> Coper: why would you be creating a debdiff, if it was a sync?
<Hobbsee> (or is that the new procedure for ffe's now?)
<Coper> I don't have the process clear to me how a sync is working.. How is making a sync?
<Coper> Who*
<stefanlsd> Coper: Your two options for getting a package from Debian into Ubuntu is - Sync or a Merge
<stefanlsd> For both of these, you file a LP bug requesting a Sync or a Merge
<stefanlsd> you need to determine if what you are trying to do is a sync or a merge
<stefanlsd> A sync will be if the debian package will work exactly as is in Ubuntu and no Ubuntu changes are required in the package.
<stefanlsd> We see this by packages in Ubuntu that are  package-ver-1  for example.
<stefanlsd> If we see a package in Ubuntu package-ver-1ubuntu1  we know there are Ubuntu changes.
<Coper> okey so in this case it's just a sync becurse we dont have any ubuntu versions of it.
<stefanlsd> When then have to decide, are the changes that Ubuntu did specifically to the package still necessary to keep it an Ubuntu version. If they are, we need to merge. Else we file a sync bug.
<stefanlsd> Ideally, any changes we make to Debian packages to make an ubuntu1 version, are given back to Debian, so next time we sync or merge, we can sync.  We always want to try stay as much as possible in line with Debian, else we just make lots of work for ourselves
<stefanlsd> Coper: Yeah, if it was originally a Debian version and we made no changes, we will sync.   Being in FF at the moment, we need to make sure the sync fixes bugs and doesnt introduce new features.
<directhex> of course, Ubuntu Main can complicate the whole sync thing. but for universe, go for it if you can
<stefanlsd> If that is the case, you can apply for a Freeze Exception - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<POX_> devfil: ping me when you will need a sponsor for #490586
<devfil> POX_: #490586 ?
<POX_> http://bugs.debian.org/490586
<devfil> POX_: ah ok, it is a sort of alpha for now, I'm awaiting for a release more stable
<POX_> ok
<devfil> s/awaiting/waiting/
<torkel> should sync requests be subscribed to anyone special?
<siretart> torkel: I'd suggest the sponsoring queue, if you are not a developer
<torkel> nope. I'm not.
<jpds> torkel: Using "requestsync" (in intrepid) shall automatically subscribe team for you.
<jpds> the necessary team*
<torkel> jpds: I used lp to file a bug (#264303) :-(
<porthose> torkel: you will probably need and FFe also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<jpds> torkel: Looks good, might want to use the script next time tho.
<torkel> porthose: why? It's not a new upstream version, just a new debian revision
<porthose> ahhh ok
<torkel> jpds: yeah. There are too many fancy tools to remeber them all though. Especially when you only do random requests
<balachmar> Hi, I cannot install python-dev on 8.04 because of unmet dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43010/
<torkel> it's ubuntu-universe-sponsors I should subscribe? Right?
<slytherin> torkel: is the package in universe?
<torkel> yes
<slytherin> balachmar: any chance the mirror is not in sync yet
<slytherin> torkel: then yu are right
<torkel> slytherin: thanks :-)
<persia> bug #264303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264303 in openafs "Please sync openafs (1.4.7.dfsg1-5) from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264303
<persia> torkel: No need for a freeze exception for that sync.
<balachmar> slytherin: Well I selected the main server and it doesn't install
<slytherin> balachmar: I don't have a hardy installation right now, so can't help much
<stefanlsd> persia: do you know anything about symbols?
<persia> stefanlsd: Some.  What do you need to know?
<stefanlsd> persia: Im trying to understand why they are needed. Is it for debug purposes?
<persia> stefanlsd: Please define "symbols", as there are many possible answers to your question, depending on what you mean.
<balachmar> slytherin: too bad. I'll check my sources.list again
<stefanlsd> persia: im looking at pidgin 2.5.1 and we include debian/libpurple0.symbols.  dh  runs dpkg-gensymbols and makes a diff (not sure sure between what exactly, or how dpkg-gensymbols gets them).  Im trying to work out, why we even need these symbols, as its not in every package
<stefanlsd> persia: the package builds and im running it fine, im just trying to work out what i'm missing...
<persia> stefanlsd: OK.  Those are the library symbols.
<persia> Essentially, when creating a library, we need to have a set of names (symbols) to call each of the exported functions, and we need to let programs that use the library use the same symbols to identify what they want the library to do.
<balachmar> I have turned of all extra repos and now I can select force version, but it doesn't force the version! ...
<balachmar> The python version was from hardy-proposed and has been pulled from hardy proposed (As I am told)
<stefanlsd> persia: ok. and the names may change in the library. like libpurple0 may have a different symbol now for a function?
<balachmar> But now it doesn't want to go to the original hardy-security version
<persia> dpkg-gensymbols hunts down libraries, and creates a debian/symbols file : this file is then used to better identify the versioned dependencies of a program using the library (from ${shlibs:depends}
<persia> stefanlsd: Maybe.  Depends on how much the code has changed since it was last compiled.
<directhex> balachmar, that's your problem
<stefanlsd> persia: ok. that makes sense.  why do some programs use it, and some not?  Or will all libs use package.symbols?
<directhex> balachmar, using -proposed is fraught with risk.
<persia> stefanlsd: All libraries that export symbols (and a .so file) ought use it.
<directhex> balachmar, look at the entire list of python-dev dependencies that it's moaning about, and use "aptitude reinstall fooapp=2.5.2-2ubuntu4.1" until all remnants of -proposed are gone
<persia> It's mostly important for C and C++ programs, although some other languages also use this library format sometimes.
<stefanlsd> persia:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols   - is this still current. Or is this now obselete with the introduction of dpkg-gensymbols.  and why cant we just use what dpkg-gensymbols finds for us?  isnt that its purpose?
<persia> stefanlsd: That page becomes obsolete when every package providing a library uses dpkg-gensymbols, which I don't believe to be the case today.
<persia> That said, it's worth doing some research and updating the page with a note about the use of the new system.
<stefanlsd> persia: hehe. i would love to as soon as i get to the bottom of this :)
<balachmar> directhex: I didn't know that is was that risky. Read somewhere that is was a good way to help out. With bug finding. But I wasn't aware that I could get into dependency traps...
<directhex> balachmar, it IS a good way to help with bug testing... until someone finds one, and pulls a package from there
<directhex> balachmar, then you're stuffed really
<directhex> or at least need manual intervention
<balachmar> directhex: As I am aware of now... :)
<stefanlsd> persia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43037/    - thats what dpkg-gensymbols wants to do.
<stefanlsd> persia: does this mean i should be editing my debian/libpurple0.symbols accordingly?   Is dpkg-gensymbols to be trusted?  :)
<stefanlsd> PS: A nice tip i got was to export DPKG_GENSYMBOLS_CHECK_LEVEL=4    which causes pbuilder to not complete if the symbols are broken :)
<balachmar> directhex: Thanks for the help! I fixed it (and I will leave proposed off on my work machines..)
<persia> stefanlsd: This means you should follow the advise on the wiki page, and make sure that you have the right symbols file.  I've not used dpkg-gensymbols myself, but suspect it may be correct, although if you're not sure of anything, it's always best to double check.
<stefanlsd> persia: oki. thanks persia. that helped a lot.  If i can work it out, i will update the wiki page.
<RainCT> is there some reason why DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_ALL works but DEB_INSTALL_EXAMPLES_ALL not?
<slytherin> can anyone explain me why this is not a bug - bug #264283. I fail to understand Mr. Pedro's understanding.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264283 in rhythmbox "Ripping preferences have no 'Strip Special Characters'" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264283
<soren> RainCT: Well, I can probably explain why DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_ALL works, but not so much why DEB_INSTALL_EXAMPLES_ALL doesn't.
<directhex> slytherin, because in gnome land, you get one tick box and a thousand regist^Wgconf settings
<directhex> AND YOU LIKE IT!
<soren> slytherin: Ask pedro?
<slytherin> directhex: I wouldn't mind it if it was the case with sound-juicer also. But sound juicer had a visible option, and rhythmbox does not have it.
<slytherin> soren: will do the same.
<soren> RainCT: DEB_INSTALL_DOCS_ALL is needed because cdbs has some files that it by default puts into each package (i.e. some files that it always wants to pass to dh_installdocs). It has no such thing for dh_installexamples.
<directhex> slytherin, patches accepted!
<slytherin> directhex: Surely, one it is accepted that it is a bug. :-P
<soren> RainCT: It should be easy to add, though.
<RainCT> soren: Ah, I see. Is there some other DEB_ thing for examples/changelogs/etc or do I have to use a debian/<whatever> file?
<soren> RainCT: I'm not sure I understand the question. You can either use "DEB_INSTALL_EXAMPLES_binpackage1 = someexample" or put "someexample" in debian/binpackage1.examples.
<RainCT> soren: ah, _<pkgname> works. Thanks for the info :)
<soren> Any time :)
<RainCT> soren: Do you also know how I can tell dh_pysupport to exclude some files (ie, I know that there's the -X option, but I can't use that directly because dh_pysupport is called by python-distutils.mk)?
<soren> RainCT: There's no variable for that purpose right now, apparantly.
<persia> RainCT: You could patch python-distutils.mk ...
<stefanlsd> After updating the symbols - does anyone know why i would be getting lots of - dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: symbol whline used by debian/finch/usr/lib/gnt/irssi.so found in none of the libraries. errors and where i should be looking to correct these?
<RainCT> persia: and ship the patched copy in debian/, you mean?
<persia> RainCT: No.  Patch the regular python-distutils.mk to check for a variable definition, and pass -X with the variable contents if it is present.
<persia> Then you make your package build-depend >= the updated provider of python-distutils.mk
<persia> Remember, it's nice to share your bugfixes with others :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
 * wgrant drops dead.
 * RainCT burns wgrant's body :P
<bddebian> wow :)
<persia> bddebian: Hey.  Can I beg you for an intrepid upload?  Just one?  Any package you like?  syncs count too?
<bddebian> Heh, have something in mind?
<persia> How about pushing some of the RC fixes you've been uploading in Debian into Ubuntu?
<bddebian> OK, let me see if I can get a working Intrepid pbuilder going
 * persia anxiously awaits the inevitable flood of uploads :)
 * Hobbsee blames persia
 * RainCT hugs persia 
 * persia accepts both blame & hugs with equanimity
 * \sh nos
 * \sh needs to write to zend
<persia> s/to//
<\sh> 0
<\sh> grmpf
<norsetto> persia: needs write to zend :-P
<\sh> why did they add the dojotools to the zend-framework tarball...but removed from the minimal the tests and docs
<\sh> what source tarball should I use now for upgrading the ubuntu package...
<DktrKranz> persia: open RC bugs in Ubuntu? With sebner around? I guess you'll have hard times finding some
<persia> DktrKranz: bddebian is very creative.  He may close new RC bugs in Debian to achieve the goal :)
<DktrKranz> bddebian: raise severity just for the sake to beat him! :)
<bddebian> heh
<norsetto> DktrKranz: welcome to the team :-)
 * DktrKranz hugs norsetto, new collagues and persia
 * persia is just a minor functionary, performing a delegated duty, and deserves no special thanks.
<norsetto> persia: add badly paid to the list ...
<persia> norsetto: Why?  I get paid just as much to be a minor functionary as you get to be a developer.
<norsetto> persia: exactly; on the positive side we always can claim to have an 100% increase each month
 * DktrKranz is looking for minimum wage, 10 euros/month will be better than no euros at all
<norsetto> where is the bzr packaging fun? #ubuntu-classroom?
<slytherin> soren: I asked pedro. Now he says I need to rephrase the summary. Now I am not sure what I should rephrase it to. :-(
 * norsetto remembers too late that bddebian is strolling around
 * RainCT tries to get his brain working again after helping his little brother with homework :/
<norsetto> RainCT: do they still have those funny little problems about bath tubs filling with water?
<soren> slytherin: Make it something like "library_strip_chars should be exposed in Rhythmbox' GUI"
<slytherin> soren: I am sure he could do that himself. I don't understand why he asked me.
<soren> Dunno
<RainCT> norsetto: uhm? not sure what you mean, but afaik no :P
<norsetto> RainCT: hmmm, not even those about the two trains leaving in opposite directions and when will they collide !?
<RainCT> o_O
<mok0> norsetto: It's at 18:00 on #-classroom
<norsetto> RainCT: is your little brother not doing a major in astrophysics!?
<norsetto> mok0: ah yes, thx
<mok0> norsetto: hope to be there too :-)
<norsetto> mok0: I don't know if hope is the right verb ;-)
<mok0> hehe
<mok0> norsetto: I think it could be cool, esp. if the build system could pull updates directly off bazaar
<norsetto> mok0: what do you mean?
<mok0> norsetto: Instead of you uploading a source deb, the build system could check out the most recent version from bzr and build it
<mok0> norsetto: so merges etc could be maintained in bzr branches
<norsetto> mok0: hmm, I still would want to see a "green light" lever being used
<mok0> norsetto: heh, yeah
<huats> norsetto !
<mok0> norsetto: there are ways to do that with bzr afaik
<norsetto> huats !!
<norsetto> mok0: something like tags I guess, dunno, we shall see soon
<mok0> yup
<balachmar> There must be a few kvm users here. I have upgraded a vm to intrepid, but it seems unable to get into gdm. However I cannot use control+alt+F1 because of the grap. Howver the altgrab option is not supported in hardy? How can I get to another terminal?
<stefanlsd> heh. learnt a ton about symbols today. I think i understand some of it and will try update the wiki with dpkg-gensymbols.
<balachmar> nevermind, altgrab option is called differently than the normal qemu one. -alt-grab instead of -altgrab...
<balachmar> However that doesn't get me into tty1 on the vm, the normal system still catches it...
<sbalme> Is this a reasonable place to ask a general packaging question or can you point me elsewhere?
<mok0> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RainCT> sbalme: you're right here :)
<sbalme> Ok. I want to build a package containing a kernel module (a custom target for iptables) and I want it put it in a repository and install it on a bunch of machines. I can't see how to do this without requiring the machines recompile it themselves using something like module-assistant. Can I build a module package containing binaries for a particular kernel version?
<Laney> Wasn't there a session on packaging kernel modules yesterday?
<Laney> DKMS?
<mok0> Yes that was yesterday, trying to find the log from that
<mok0> sbalme: look here, around 19:00 and forward http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/02/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<sbalme> Thanks, I'll check out both those things
<mok0> sbalme: it's the transcript of the on-line tutorial last night on dkms
<siretart> dholbach: as for your question on -motu 'what can we do in an ideal world to avoid serious disagreement on technical matters.': I think we cannot avoid that. What we can do however is to try to avoid excalating them too high by listening to each other
<RainCT> how can I check if a variable is empty, in a makefile?
<dholbach> siretart: do you think you can reply to the thread? I'll be in meetings and calls until the end of the day, so can't really reply well here on IRC
<norsetto> siretart, dholbach : I'd say more, we can't have a serious technical disagreement, if its a (serious) disagreement its only a question of policy
<norsetto> siretart: I always assumed you needed to be at least a motu to have upload rights to the archive
<siretart> norsetto: in exeptional cases a per package upload right can be considered. at least this was discussed at the last UDS
<norsetto> siretart: ok, I always read that as a motu for a "core" package, not as "somebody" for an ubuntu package
<RainCT> persia, soren: about having a variable to exclude stuff from being byte-compiled, does it sound sane to you if it has to be defined before python-distutils.mk is included (like with DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM)?
<persia> RainCT: If you can have it be defined later, that's better.  Just use a definition in the include file that doesn't expand or test until runtime, rather than checking at parsetime.
<persia> (remember, make has two flavours of variables, with entirely different semantics)
<persia> IF you can't, then I guess beforehand can work.
<persia> Personally, I find ?= to be fairly useful in make, as it's both runtime and only sets if unset.
 * norsetto always gets an headache when persia talks about make
<soren> persia: What are those two flavours?
<persia> norsetto: If you want it to go away, read the make manual twice, and call me in the morning :)
<persia> soren: variables defined at parse-time and variables defined at run-time.
<persia> Basically, the difference between := and =
<persia> (although there are other ways to set both runtime and parsetime variables)
<laga> can someone please review my package on REVU? it just needs another ACK. i have two black cats and i will pet them if someone ACKs it. please makes the kittehs happy.
<laga> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide
<persia> So, when one executes make on a makefile, it first sets all the parsetime variables, then it checks the rules it is asked to apply, then it checks the timestamps for the files represented by the rules, then it generates an execution map, and then it executes.
 * persia recommends reading the results of make -p for the more curious.
<soren> persia: Ah. I'm not sure I'd call that "entirely different semantics" :) I thought you were talking about magic control variables of some sort.
<persia> soren: No.  magic control variables are always runtime.
<persia> (and yes, make has *lots* of those)
<soren> I meant even *more* magic ones :)
<persia> Oh.  Those tend to be parse time, but most people don't usually use that sort of construction: it's usually reserved for internal implicit rules.
<persia> And no, there aren't and extra magic variables, just magic variables and more magic variables.
<persia> s/and/any/1
 * persia has heard rumors that this terminology in make has something to do with a switch found on a computer at MIT
<laga> haha
<laga> if you use extra magic variables, it'll crash the box?
 * RainCT is about to follow wgrant's example and die XD
<persia> laga: There aren't any extra magic variables.
<laga> ah, right. i misparsed that
<laga> RainCT: before you do, make a cat happy and revu my package ;)
<persia> It's just the magic variables, and the more magic variables.  The former are used to control flow depending on system state at runtime, and the latter are used to define meta-rules.
<laga> persia: don't waste your time explaining this to me, my brain has turned into a mush after uni today
<persia> laga: OK.  Read the make manual sometime.  You'll write debian/rules in a way that makes it extra clear it's not a shell script in the future.
 * persia is particularly fond of $(_)
<soren> persia: I don't think I'm familiar with that.
<RainCT> ifneq ($(strip $(DEB_PYTHON_EXCLUDES)), )         - is this right?
<persia> Looks good to me, but are you putting that within a rule, or around a definition?
<RainCT> persia: there http://paste.ubuntu.com/43079/plain/
<persia> RainCT: You need to not indent make conditionals: those will be interpreted as shell conditionals.
<RainCT> uhm.. but it still doesn't work after unindenting the first stanza
<persia> soren: Oddly, I'm not finding it in the manual.  I believe it's the path of the executing makefile.
<sbalme> Thanks guys, DKMS looks like exactly what I need
<persia> No, it's just $_  Hrm.
<persia> Anyway, it works, despite not being in the manual :)
<soren> $(_) should yield the same result, shouldn't it?
<liw> isn't $x and $(x) for single-character variables identical in make?
<RainCT> liw: yep
<persia> Should be.
 * RainCT is reading the variables section from the manual :P
<RainCT> persia: may the problem with my code be that DEB_PYTHON_EXCLUDES is set before the first stanza, and that's why when it does the ifneq it's still empty?
<persia> Anyway, I still don't understand why I can't find it in the manual.  It's incredibly useful when writing makefiles for /usr/bin/ that need to apply to the current directory.
<RainCT> err s/before/after executing/
<RainCT> if so.. how can I check if it is empty at runtime? (dh_pysupport gets angry if it gets -X without an argument)
<persia> RainCT: Perhaps, but it's more likely because the conditionals are outside the rule, so they are being processed at parse time rather than at runtime.
<RainCT> persia: that's what I meant :)
<persia> Also, I'm fairly certain you didn't mean to use := if you are relying on later definition of a variable, as := forces definition at parse time.
<RainCT> persia: ah yes, I'm just reading this. what should I use then, +=?
<persia> RainCT: If you're extending the variable, yes.  If you are defining it, just = is probably good.
<kirkland> superm1: ping
<RainCT> persia: OK. So what do I have to do for the   ifdef DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM    block to be executed at runtime?
<kirkland> superm1: updated patch at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/251325, backward compatible (tested) on my Hardy backend
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251325 in mythtv "mythtv-backend init script lacks the 'status' action" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<kirkland> superm1: if you're happy with it, i can upload
<persia> RainCT: Put it inside a rule.
<RainCT> persia: like after the      $(patsubst %,binary-install/%,$(DEB_PACKAGES)) :: binary-install/%:      line?
<persia> And don't use := and don't rely on anything that uses := and don't rely on more magic variables
<persia> That would be the rule definition (you can tell because it ends in :)
<kirkland> persia: could you add me to ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<persia> And don't indent your conditionals if you want them to be processed by make, rather than spawning shells.
<persia> kirkland: Sure.
<RainCT> persia: argh.. but if I place it there I get    /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk:249: *** commands commence before first target.  Stop.
<persia> kirkland: Done.
<kirkland> persia: thanks!
<Yasumoto> Would anyone have some time to go over Python Dependencies, by any chance? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/matplotlib/+bug/263608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263608 in matplotlib "FTBFS matplotlib 0.98.3-3ubuntu2 on hppa" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<superm1> kirkland, sure go ahead and upload it
<superm1> i'll add it to bzr
<persia> RainCT: What?  paste the snippet that causes that error.
<RainCT> persia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43081/plain/
<persia> RainCT: You might want to indent the definitions, to match the previous code, no?
<persia> Anyway, at this point, maybe it's getting too messy: perhaps just document that it must be defined at the top.
<RainCT> but if I indent them I get "DEB_DH_PYSUPPPORT_ARGS: Command not found", because they are send to the shell, as you previously said. or am I missing something?
<persia> RainCT: I don't think you're missing something.  I think that in this case, it would have to be a rule-specific variable defintion, using string manipulation functions, but I'm too tired and doing too many things simultaneously to explain in depth right now, so suggest you just get it defined before the include so you can do it at parse-time.
<RainCT> persia: Alright, thanks.
<kirkland> superm1|away: uploaded
 * RainCT gives up after noticing that for DEB_PYTHON_EXCLUDES to work in all use cases a loop is necessary, as -X does only take one option :(. Abusing DEB_PYTHON_PRIVATE_MODULES_DIRS is easier.
<soren> I was hoping you wouldn't discover that one :)
<persia> RainCT: make also does loops, but one either has to do it inside a variable definition that gets parsed at runtime or through the definition of a new pattern of rules that becomes a dependency of a target.
<persia> (well, there's also $(foreach), but that's arguably a hack anyway)
<charliecb> hi all
<charliecb> why is openoffice 3.0 not in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<charliecb> can anybody tell me or send me a discussion-link for that topic?
<liw> has it been released?
<charliecb> liw: no, but firefox wasn't released at the release-date of 8.04
<ScottK> charliecb: Read the archives of ubuntu-devel-disucss.  It's a completely orthogonal question.
<RainCT> argh.. seems like -X only looks for the given string in the filename and not the path. /me kills himself
<charliecb> ScottK: ok. thx
<xxx__> hi
<_iron> anybody took a look on http://www.cs.arizona.edu/people/justin/packagemanagersecurity/papers.html
<ScottK> _iron: Some time ago.
<kees> _iron: yeah, it's not a realistic problem for Ubuntu.  http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2008/08/20/ubuntu-security-repository-structure/
<_iron> well
<_iron> sounds good
<balachmar> Hi, yesterday I followed the bug fixing session. And today I started looking at some "low hanging fruit" with harvest. However I have found very few easy pickings. Most of the easy pickings I have seen so far often deal with upstream bugs. However there isn't always a link to the bugtracker system. And other times it is stated that the bug should already be fixed in intrepid. So there is no real need in fixing it right? Basically
<balachmar> I find it hard to judge whether or not to really try the patch.
<cyberorg> tuxmaniac, ping
<cyberorg> hi all :)
<foxbuntu_vm> balachmar, what are you actually asking?
<slytherin> cyberorg: he will be here in 15-20 minutes.
<cyberorg> slytherin, ah thanks, The_Code and I needed someone to review packages
<slytherin> cyberorg: which package?
<cyberorg> The_Code, you have tarball, .dsc and everything somewhere accessible?
<balachmar> I don't now really :) maybe some pointers on what to look for or something. Aah, I guess I'll just drop by tomorrow when I have time enough to actually discuss a bug here. Maybe just two bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/258104 at the end it is said that it is already in Intrepid, so no action needed? And this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/258421 I think it is ubuntu specifi
<balachmar> c, because of the blueprint, but I am unsure if this patch is really wanted.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258104 in gtk+2.0 "[PATCH] gtk apps cannot use remote ipp:// printers" [Undecided,New]
<cyberorg> slytherin, out GSOC project http://en.opensuse.org/Easy-LTSP
<slytherin> cyberorg: why tuxmaniac specifically?
<cyberorg> slytherin, i've met him personally :)
<slytherin> oh
<cyberorg> anyone who can help is great ;)
<The_Code> cyberorg, in theory yes, tarball is not a problem, dsc and rules file are testing only not a real description there i need to edit them
<cyberorg> The_Code, can you put them up on ftp?
<The_Code> i will create a tarball with everything inside and upload iit
<cyberorg> slytherin, you have the same mask as kl_eisbaer our opensuse-edu lead
<persia> balachmar: In the case of 258104, if it's really fixed in Intrepid, it ought be marked Fix Released, and also nominated for hardy if you think it belongs in hardy.
<slytherin> cyberorg: I bought it. :-)
<persia> balachmar: In the case of bug 258421. you might want to catch tkamppeter on #ubuntu-devel and chat about the status.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258421 in gtk+2.0 "GTK apps should send PDF to CUPS when printing" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258421
<ogra> The_Code, the tarball should not contain the debian dir and be called packagename-version_orig.tar.gz
<The_Code> ogra it is now called easy-ltsp-0.5_080815.tar.bz2 cause it is the same as for the rpms
<cyberorg> hi ogra :)
<The_Code> btw hi ogra
<The_Code> but if someone here will package it the package can be called whatever you like
<persia> The_Code: Generally we prefer to review things pushed to REVU.  You can log in at revu.ubuntuwire.com (if you have an LP account), and just dput the package.
<ogra> The_Code, its just important that the upstream tarball doesnt contin a debian dir
<The_Code> ogra doesn't
<ogra> no matter how you call it :) (a MOTU who wants to package it can rename it properly)
<ogra> good :)
<cyberorg> persia, we would like ubuntu maintainer for that :)
<persia> cyberorg: Ah.  That's trickier :)  Generally, most of the Ubuntu maintainers encourage code to go into Debian.
<The_Code> okay a tarball with the source tar and my dsc changelog rules and control file is here: http://forgeftp.novell.com/kiwi-ltsp/easy-ltsp-deb-rev.tar.gz
<persia> That said, some prepare code to go through REVU, but typically only to meet some identified release goal that is important to them.
<persia> What problem does your code solve?
<sebner> norsetto: cool sesseion :D  learned some cool new things :)
<The_Code> the source tarball is quite old
<norsetto> sebner: I'm glad
<The_Code> as it was the one i tried to build debs with
<cyberorg> persia, http://en.opensuse.org/Easy-LTSP
<sebner> norsetto: but somehow there weren't that many left at the end O_o
<cyberorg> persia, and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCDfnImh67E
<norsetto> sebner: yes, they were all killed right at the beginning, guess 99% of the audience doesn't even know what a debian dir is
<persia> cyberorg: I certainly don't have the time to package it (I'm behind on everything), but I was thinking that if you described it well, someone else might be interested.
<persia> Other than that, pushing to REVU for a code review is probably your best bet.
<sebner> norsetto: O_o, ok I wasn't attending packaging session because it is very basic but I think yours was easy too with some tipps and tricks :)
<cyberorg> persia, well there is no GUI for ltsp's lts.conf configuration, this GUI fills that gap
<persia> norsetto: On the other hand, you might offer that as a MOTU School session, as I suspect many active developers have never updated an upstream package.
<norsetto> sebner: had I known about it I would have given a much simpler one
<sebner> DktrKranz: \o/
<norsetto> persia: I have no problem to give lectures, but I really would like to push new blood to come forward ;-)
<persia> cyberorg: Erm.  That sounds like it's very likely to be a policy violation (about one package never changing a conffile of another package).
<persia> norsetto: Indeed :)
<DktrKranz> we sebner!
<sebner> norsetto: what about pushing old blood forward? :P
<cyberorg> persia, this GUI is just for that conf file
<ogra> persia, lts.conf is nonexistent in the ltsp packages
<sebner> DktrKranz: congratulations old man :P
<norsetto> sebner: old blood should be disposed of (possibly gracefully)
<DktrKranz> sebner, congratulations for being old?
<ogra> it is no conffile as long as easy-ltsp edits the version in the tftpboot dir only
<persia> Oh.  Cool.  Then it's not dead at the start, and has a good chance.  GUIs are good :)
<sebner> norsetto: xD
<ogra>  /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/$arch/lts.conf gets copied over /etc/lts.conf at boot of a thin client if it exists ...
<sebner> DktrKranz: being in motu-release makes you wise and somehow old :P
<ogra> lts.conf is essentially a basic .ini file with sections and variable=value groups
<DktrKranz> sebner, being in motu-release makes me dangerous
 * norsetto goes to have dinner
<sebner> norsetto: hf
<sebner> DktrKranz: for whom? :P
<DktrKranz> Y O U
<sebner> hrhr
 * sebner won't file that many FFe like last cycle
<laga> too bad the MOTUs hate cats :/
<DktrKranz> oh, a good way for sebner to take some rest is frightening him
<cody-somerville> I love CATS
<sebner> laga: !?!
<cody-somerville> I have a cat in my arms right now
<sebner> cody-somerville: xD
<sebner> DktrKranz: I don't understand?
<laga> sebner, cody-somerville: i promised to pet my two cats if someone reviews my package on REVU but it didn't happen, therefore i conclude... ;)
<cody-somerville> : O
<sebner> laga: ^^ hehe
<laga> if i had a camera, i could take pictures. hum.
<cody-somerville> didn't we hit feature freeze already?
<sebner> cody-somerville: yep
<laga> cody-somerville: yes, but it's artwork and it's for mythbuntu and it'd get a FFe anyways and the cats are black
 * cyberorg gets going
<cyberorg> if anyone want to know anything about easy-ltsp for packaging ping me in #ltsp, 'night
<The_Code> or ping me
<ogra> The_Code, did you file a "needs packaging" bug ?
<ogra> so people not around are aware of the opportunity ?
<The_Code> not yet but will go to launchpad and add it
<ogra> thanks :)
<The_Code> i have to thank you ogra
<ogra> nah, your wrote the app :) i just pointed in the right direction for a proper package :)
<peepsalot> not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any way I can get subversion(svn) client 1.5 installed on hardy
<foxbuntu_vm> peepsalot, not even close to the right place...go check out #ubuntu
<peepsalot> yeah the thing about that channel is that nobody knows anything
<sebner> \o/ joaopinto
<sebner> \o/ jono
<RainCT> peepsalot: Version 1.5 is available in Intrepid. You can either get the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com and see if you can install it, or get the source and build the package for Hardy yourself.
<peepsalot> thanks, RainCT
<sebner> is debian bugs page down?
<persia> sebner: Was for me, but the Google Cache tends to be pretty good for the BTS.  Just check the last date on which the bug was cached.
<sebner> persia: kk, thx
<devfil> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo
<devfil> nixternal: If I'm not wrong your +1 on my application is the third, so am I a MOTU?
<laga> oh
<laga> confetti!
<nixternal> if it is #3, then you are on your way...someone has to do the work now to make it official
<sebner> devfil: can't wait, hmm? ^^
<devfil> sebner: yes, I want only to know the status ;)
<sebner> ^^
<devfil> sebner: I'm waiting *your* MOTU application :P
<sebner> devfil: luca doesn't have to time to cheer so I'll apply in 1 year :P
<laga> devfil: i offer the unique opportunity for you to ACK your first package ;)
<devfil> laga: LOL
<laga> devfil: i will pet two cats in exchange for it.
<laga> i might even take pictures.
<devfil> sebner: He will find time to kill you if you odn't apply....
<sebner> laga: do you have a whole bunch of them, he?
<laga> sebner: packages or cats?
<sebner> devfil: ^^, no stress
<sebner> laga: cats, all of us have tons of packages
<laga> i have two cats ;)
<laga> (package is mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide. will post pictures)
<sebner> laga: don't you want to keep your cats? ^^
<laga> sebner: i do. i never said anything about giving them away. look up "to pet" on leo.org ;)
<DktrKranz> sebner, I have nothing to do, but I will be buried to do something else (invented) to avoid your application :)
<sebner> laga: rofl rofl rofl
<sebner> DktrKranz: haha :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: maybe it's my destiny to remain u-u-c forever \o/
<DktrKranz> sebner, I guess so, have fun
<sebner> DktrKranz: Well, you have the fun reviewing my work ^^
<devfil> sebner: and to be intimidated until the day when you will send the email...
<sebner> devfil: In this case: My system is b0rken and I can't sent any mails :P
<DktrKranz> sebner: I hereby promise I won't touch bugs you just comment or open in your browser
 * sebner needs a new nick change
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> morning afflux :)
<devfil> sebner: He will do, he had done the same thing to me....
<norsetto> DktrKranz confirmed his first FFe, yuppie!
<afflux> morning sebner
<DktrKranz> norsetto, erm... my first two :D
<sebner> devfil: I think he does since a month to me xD
<sebner> DktrKranz: uhh, congratulations! :D
<devfil> norsetto: o/
<devfil> s/had/has/
 * DktrKranz is off... c u later or tomorrow
<sebner> DktrKranz: bye :)
<sebner> wb mok0 \o/
<norsetto> hi devfil
<stefanlsd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stefanlsd/dpkg-gensymbols
<stefanlsd> If anyone has some comments on my trying to understand symbols
<persia> stefanlsd: Nice summary.  I'd recommend running it by sistpoty if you can find him wearing his MOTU School Professor of Library Packaging hat (he's away this week, but ought be back next week or so), and then adding it to the general packaging docuementation.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks persia.  Will do. I suspect i have some stuff wrong (some assumptions made) - so would really like him to just check what im saying isnt too misleading.
<stefanlsd> will catch him when he is back :)
<persia> stefanlsd: Also, while I think what you've written is likely correct in this specific case, I'm not confident enough to know how it ought get adjusted to use this case as an example of the general case.
<stefanlsd> nodnod. me neither.  before this morning i didnt know anything about symbols :)
<stefanlsd> and i think now i know   nothing + a bit
<persia> stefanlsd: It's a fair bit.  You at least seem to be able to read the output of objdump.  Have you also looked at nm?
<persia> If not, you might want to read the transscript of one of sistpoty's sessions.
<stefanlsd> persia: yeah, thanks. never looked at nm. I will def. find some of his sessions.  I'm getting behind on stuff!
<persia> stefanlsd: There should be links to transcripts, or possibly even reformatted documentation under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School
<stefanlsd> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/LibraryPackaging  - yeah. great. thanks. I will go through this stuff tomorrow.  off to sleep :)
<persia> stefanlsd: That sounds like a good idea :)
<stefanlsd> I see slangasek is also clued up on libs (he actually helped in the implentation of dpkg-gensymbols in dpkg)
<persia> He is *massively* knowledgeable about libraries, but perhaps for that reason, is someone for whom you want to save the questions that nobody else can answer :)
<stefanlsd> nodnod.  I suspect he is pretty busy in his current role.
<persia> Anyway, it's late.  Chat with you another day.
<stefanlsd> yeah. night guys
<NCommander> ScottK, ping?
<ScottK> Pong
<ScottK> Get my FTBFS fixed?
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^
<NCommander> ScottK, yup
<ScottK> Great.
<NCommander> Took awhile since I had to test build it on two architectures
<NCommander> (had to make sure the fix didn't blow up on x86 :-))
<ScottK> I like hearing about that kind of persistence.
<ScottK> Yes.
<NCommander> Actually, then it went to my PPA
<NCommander> Still wasn't sure if it was going to still compile on x86
<NCommander> (it does)
<ScottK> Would you please make a bug and attach a debdiff?  I'll sponsor it after the alpha 5 freeze is over.
<NCommander> Sure
<NCommander> no proble
<NCommander> *problem
<ScottK> Thanks.  Just assign me to the bug.
<NCommander> ScottK, what's your LP ID?
<ScottK> kitterman
<NCommander> ScottK, you got bugs
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indi/+bug/264504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264504 in indi "FTBFS fix on non-x86 architectures" [High,In progress]
<ScottK> Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK, just make sure you check all the KDE packages and retry them if necessary
<NCommander> (that should be 'fun')
<ScottK> It's just one.
<ScottK> kdeedu
 * RainCT is wondering why there's "nl" and "cat -n" </random_comment>
<nhandler> Does a patch that fixes a spelling mistake in an application require a Freeze Exception, or would it be allowed as a "bug fix only update"?
<ScottK> nhandler: It's a bug fix, but ask yourself is it really worth maintaining that diff (not a significant issue if there's already an Ubuntu diff).
<directhex> i'd wave it through as a "duh" update. but i don't get to make policy decisions on naming
<ScottK> For things like this, I generally prefer to report it to Debian and wait.  Unless it's actually confusing, it's just not worth the added effort.
<nhandler> ScottK: There is already an Ubuntu diff, so that is not an issue.
<ScottK> That's not policy, just my preference.
<ScottK> OK.
<nhandler> ScottK: The package also has a debian revision of 0, and it has been fixed in the gnome svn
<ScottK> nhandler: See if you can find any other bugs to fix in the package so it'll be worth the electricity on the buildd's.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.  Debian/Gnome then.
<ScottK> If I would even file a Gnome bug (not yet).
<NCommander> nhandler, Devision Revisions of zero are rare, it only happens on NMUs ...
<nhandler> NCommander: I said Debian revision, not Devision Revision. Which simply means that Ubuntu has a newer upstream version of the package than Debian, or the package is not in Debian yet.
<NCommander> nhandler, oops, my mistake
<NCommander> I've got to run, bbl
<nhandler> Bye NCommander
<slangasek> persia: did this libjna-java package get test-built?  I'm suspicious of seeing libx11-dev in Build-Depends-Indep.
<slangasek> persia: especially when libjna-java is an arch: any package
<directhex> maybe it only needs it for, um, good luck
<bobbo> argh, Planet Ubuntu isnt picking up my new posts and I cant work out why :/
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-04
<emgent`nl> heya
<nhandler> Hello emgent`nl
<bddebian> Why the fsck can I not create an intrepid pbuilder from hardy?
<lifeless> have you installed the backported pbuilder?
<bddebian> Probably not.  Do I have to?
<bddebian> I normally just copy the debootstrap scripts and modify them a little.
<lifeless> yes, hardies pbuilder is frozen before intrepid exists
<lifeless> well, there are a bunch of deps of debootstrap - any of them being outdated can cause an error
<bddebian> Hmm, never done it before between releases.
<bddebian> persia: Guess I can't help ya. ;-P
<bddebian> Hardy-backports doesn't pick up any newer version
<lifeless> well, if the deps are up to date, it might just be something anomalous
<persia> bddebian: There's an updated debootstrap in backports.
<persia> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ : look for ~hardy1
<persia> If that doesn't work, 1.0.10 can be backported (and maybe should be, considering DeveloperWeek)
<bddebian> fricking thing is downloading alien-arena-data at the moment :(
<persia> bddebian: Which debootstrap do you have installed?
<bddebian> 1.0.8
<persia> What arch do you have?
<bddebian> i386
<persia> Actually, doesn't even matter.  Grab http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.9~hardy1_all.deb
<persia> If that doesn't work, complain, and 1.0.10 can be backported..  Just grab http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.10.dsc and recompile under hardy.
<persia> lifeless: The main issue with debootstrap 1.0.8 is that the release "intrepid" is entirely unknown, rather than dependencies, etc.
<bddebian> persia: Aye, which is why I usually just copy and modify
<NCommander> persia, I "worked" around the issue by just copying the hardy script to intrepid
<NCommander> or just install the old release, and then upgrade it
<persia> NCommander: remember, an upgrade (even with do-release-upgrade) doesn't leave the system in the same state as an install.
<lifeless> persia: you can use the result though to do a clean debootstrap :P
<persia> bddebian: As NCommander points out, it's always possible to create a hardy chroot, log in, and upgrade it.  Not 100% clean, but likely fine for most build tests.
<persia> lifeless: Indeed :)
<NCommander> persia, you going to be around for a little bit
<persia> Actually, one can probably do pbuilder --login (which doesn't save by default), upgrade, create a new pbuilder chroot, save that, and then throw away the dirty upgrade.
<persia> NCommander: For a while, I expect.
 * NCommander loads a trap with ScottK bait
<bddebian> Heh
<NCommander> Shhh, I'm hunting Kitterman's
<StevenK> Be wevy wevy qwiet?
<NCommander> Yup, its ScottK season
<NCommander> hehehehhee
<StevenK> ITYM Elmer
<NCommander> I best kill this joke right now, or else its going to get into a GPL/LGPL season joke
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Its BSD season!
<NCommander> Netcraft confirms it! BSD is Dead!
<bddebian> heh
<NCommander> !meme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meme
<NCommander> I was expecting something about overused poorly written memes :-/
<NCommander> ubottu needs an upgrade
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NCommander> Or an AI
<StevenK> NCommander: http://www.google.com/intl/xx-elmer/
<NCommander> o_o;
<NCommander> Well, if that isn't fud, I don't know what is :-)
 * NCommander is enjoying these bad puns
<StevenK> Booo, hiss!
<NCommander> #ubuntu-fudd - when Ubuntu and Looney Toons cross :-)
 * StevenK looks for NCommander's latitude and longitude for an ICBM
<NCommander> StevenK, they say the brilliant are insane. Maybe the inverse is true.
<NCommander> Since I'm insane, maybe I can back into brilliance
<bddebian> Heh, let me know how that works out eh? :-)
<NCommander> Well, lets put it another way. They say those who like pain are crazy.
<NCommander> I like to program in x86 real mode ASM (ah, the DOS days)
<NCommander> Thus I like pain, and those who like pain are crazy
<NCommander> Thus I'm crazy
<NCommander> QED
<NCommander> .... you know, I have that scary thought those last five lines of IRC transcript are going to be (b)logged somewhere, and come back to hurt me when I apply for a tech job
<bddebian> heh
 * ajmitch wanders over to bash.org
<coppro> bash is back up?
<coppro> sweet!
<coppro> aw, nope :(
<jdong> new azureus looks good.... less vuze junk comin soon :)
<NCommander> Wooo, saved from being logged
<bddebian> This is where pbuilder keeps choking: http://paste.debian.net/16359/
<NCommander> bddebian, er, why don't you simply copy the hardy script to intrepid
<NCommander> It works fine
<NCommander> (you get an intrepid chroot)
<bddebian> d00d, that is where I started from
<NCommander> I never had any issues, I just did that yesterday on PowerPC
<bddebian> Neither have I in the past
<persia> bddebian: Try purging aptitude before upgrading.  aptitude isn't installed by default for intrepid.
<persia> slangasek: Yes, libjna-java did get test built.  I don't know why it worked for me, and not in the archives yet.  I'll sort it.
<slangasek> persia: possibly a -b test instead of a -B test?  anyway, cheers :)
<persia> slangasek: sbuild -A -d intrepid amd64 foo.dsc is my usual means of testbuilding.
<persia> Err intrepid.amd64
<bddebian> persia: Purging it from where, the damn thing doesn't even exist yet?
<persia> bddebian: Oh.  I thought you were upgrading from hardy.  If you're creating it from scratch, I'm not sure how it could get in a state to do that.
<persia> Does debootstrap work by itself against some arbitrary directory?  Is this a pbuilder-specific issue?
<mneptok> persia: ohaiyo
<persia> mneptok: 今日は
<mneptok> mmm! noodles!
<mneptok> persia: how goes the struggle?
<ajmitch> bddebian: using some odd pbuilderrc?
<persia> mneptok: It rained.
<mneptok> persia: i leave for Albuquerque tomorrow. feel free to tag along.
 * ajmitch tries to setup an intrepid pbuilder on the laptop
<persia> heh
 * NCommander is bootstrapping Ubuntu from source from Gentoo
<NCommander> We have officially left the horizon of sanity
<ajmitch> begone, heathen
<NCommander> ajmitch, I'm doing it from an amd64 gentoo box
<NCommander> ;-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Same one I've been using since Dapper I think :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: that may be an issue
<ajmitch> The following NEW packages will be installed: aptitude binutils build-essential ccache cpp cpp-4.3 dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.3 gcc gcc-4.3 libc6-dev
<ajmitch> ...
<ajmitch> so something is dragging it in for me
<ajmitch> bddebian: apart from that, it configured without any problems
<persia> NCommander: You do know there are liveCDs, right?
<NCommander> persia, not for what I'm doing
<persia> NCommander: Yes.  That is *why* there are liveCDs :P
<NCommander> I'm rebuilding the archive with the PIE flag done
<NCommander> *on
<Light-> Does MOTU only Ubuntu-ise Debian packages, or do they also make Ubuntu packages from source (in cases where there is no Debian version available to Ubuntu-ise)?
<foxbuntu> Light-, MOTU, is package administrators developers submit code to revu for MOTUs to review its up to snuff
<ScottK> Light-: We do both.  Generally we like to use the Debian packages unmodified and would prefer to pass fixes and improvements back to Debian.
<Light-> so... MOTU's only review submitted packages?
<Light-> ohk
<ScottK> No, we also package stuff too.
<persia> Light-: Essentially, MOTU are responsible for about 12,000 packages, so wherever we can find ways to reduce the workload, we tend to be in favour.  Getting packages into Debian, and getting bugfixes upstreams are two ways we do that.
<Light-> When you speak of bugfixes... are you referring to bugs in the package and not in the program?
<persia> Light-: Both.
<persia> Where we can, we push package bugfixes to Debian (although there are a number of package bugfixes that are unique to Ubuntu), and we tend to push bugfixes for programs to both Debian and the program developers directly.
<Light-> oh I see
<persia> As long as we've not been successful in pushing the bugfixes upstream, we have to maintain the patches and port them to successive upstream releases, which is a lot of busywork, and does little to contribute to the overall quality of Ubuntu.
<persia> (not merging is bad, but not having to merge is ideal)
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<cody-somerville> Hiya
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> morning dholbach
<highvoltage> how is udw going?
<dholbach> highvoltage: very very well
<dholbach> lots of clever people, lots of excitement, lots of energy, lots of fun :)
<dholbach> I'm very excited
<iulian> Morning
<dholbach> hi iulian
<dholbach> iulian: what happened to "Iulian"?
<iulian> Hiya Daniel
<iulian> dholbach: Changed it because people used to call me lulian ;)
<dholbach> haha, ok :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: excellent. I wish I could get involved, but I'm under a bit of strain at work this week
<highvoltage> dholbach: I'm glad it's going good though, it means that it will probably happen again :)
<dholbach> highvoltage: yeah, I'd think so :-)
<dholbach> highvoltage: luckily the scribes team has put up logs of the sessions
<highvoltage> cool.
<NCommander> hey dholbach
<geser> good morning
<NCommander> hey geser
<geser> Hi NCommander
<NCommander> geser, how goes your  morning?
<dholbach> hi NCommander, hi geser
 * NCommander works on bootstrapping Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> anyone know if we added/removed support for "intex rtl8139D" nic
<geser> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> gnomefreak: I'd ask in #ubuntu-kernel
 * dholbach doesn't know
<gnomefreak> thanks dholbach i was thinking about asking there but noone is talking so i figured id try here first
<dholbach> gnomefreak: yeah... it might be that they're all asleep - did you try #ubuntu-devel?
<gnomefreak> dholbach: no not yet
<dholbach> ok
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> morning o/
<huats> hey didrocks :)
<didrocks> huats \o/
<jpds> How does one easily rm .la files from debian/rules? (CDBS).
<cody-somerville> find
<jpds> But which make target? I've tried post-install::.
<james_w> directhex: Hey. MIR is approved, do we sync now then?
<directhex> james_w, unless you have any objections, i'd say definitely
<james_w> directhex: cool, I'm away for the weekend, so it may be next week that I get to it.
<directhex> as long as intrepid ships with a fully 1.9.1 stack, i'm not fussed about when precisely ;)
<geser> I'm correct that requests for sponsoring a merge filed before FF now also need a FFe if they are for a new upstream version?
<directhex> geser, i've been told both yes and no. YMMV.
<DktrKranz> geser: new upstream version doesn't always mean a FFe is required. If sponsors think new upstream is only for bugfixes (and it's clearly so), they can proceed stating new upstream is for bugfix only.
<cbx333> man I'm ticked off at #ubuntu
<persia> cbx333: Then fix it :)
<Pici> cbx333: Whats up?
<cbx333> annoying zealots
<cbx333> I was asking advice on my slow graphics response
<cbx333> and was told that I was very slow, for not being able to grasp a simple question
<highvoltage> cbx333: ouch
<cbx333> yeh ouch indeed
<cbx333> it's unacceptable
<highvoltage> the person who did that should be reminded that the ubuntu CoC applies to the ubuntu irc channels
<cbx333> this is for some people the first place they touch base
<cbx333> indeed
<Pici> cbx333: I just got on, but I see it in my logs here, we'll take care of it.
<cbx333> I looked at the CoC
<Pici> <- #ubuntu op
<cbx333> Pici, thank you
<cbx333> Pici, ok awesome
<cbx333> As an ubuntu MOTU and a dev in the past....I was utterly insulted
<cbx333> hey highvoltage....howz it going any how
<highvoltage> cbx333: there is a small minority of people that make it unpleasant that constatnly have to be pruned back. I guess it's just the anture of things
<highvoltage> cbx333: going well thanks. read your recent blog entries, glad to see that it's going good your side still
<cbx333> Pici, also seek out "don't you get the point? or are you just being stubborn for the sake of it?"
<cbx333> haha cool
<persia> cbx333: You're *still* MOTU (for another three weeks or so, or if you renew)
<cbx333> yeh things are going good
<highvoltage> (and that you're managing giving atention to your kid)
<cbx333> just don't have all the time to do all that I used to
<ajmitch> cbx333: hey
<Pici> cbx333: Things like this anger me quite a bit, don't worry, I'll get to the bottom of it.
<cbx333> persia, I'd like to review
<cbx333> thanks Pici
<cbx333> hey ajmitch
<cbx333> persia, think I'll be allowed?
<persia> cbx333: You ought get the reminder mail in a week to 10 days.
<cbx333> ok
<cbx333> awesome
<ajmitch> persia: I let my membership for that one lapse
<cbx333> oh man I've missed it in here
<ajmitch> heh
<cbx333> so many friends that I don't have gmail accounts for :p
<persia> cbx333: The practice has been to let people self-renew, and only ask for a declaration of intent if they miss the deadline.  No reason you're special in that regard.
<cbx333> :)
<ajmitch> of course he's special ;)
<cbx333> cool cool
<cbx333> ha ha
<cbx333> so how are you ajmitch?
<cbx333> man work is getting tough now
<ajmitch> alright, busy enough
<cbx333> got a week off
<cbx333> phew
<ajmitch> from the look of things, you're busy as well?
<ajmitch> nice
<cbx333> yeh man
<cbx333> the company I went to work for got bought out by Atmel a while back
<cbx333> so....I now work for Atmel
<cbx333> as an IT manager
<ajmitch> interesting
<cbx333> which is ..... a lot of fun
<persia> ajmitch: You're still Core Dev, but you're likely welcome back to MOTU fairly easily, by poking MC by mail (if you care).
<cbx333> so howz Intrepid coming along?
<ajmitch> persia: I renewed core dev last week, as it was my last hold on both upload rights & membership :)
<ajmitch> so I can still upload to universe & main if needed
<cbx333> I was after core dev...but never quite got there
<cbx333> and now just wouldn't have the time
 * ajmitch would be reluctant to dive back into uploading without a thorough review of what's changed
<cbx333> totally
<persia> Unfortunately, it's still true that nobody put that document together.
<ajmitch> which one?
 * ajmitch has been following the mailing lists, at least
<persia> The "We're sorry life took you away, but here's what you need to get caught up and get uploading again" document.
<cbx333> hehehe
<cbx333> I'm just sorry I never managed to get Geyser off the ground
<ajmitch> heh
<cbx333> I really wanted to do that project
<persia> I've seen requests for it since Dapper, but it's one of those things that never gets written.  I know I wanted to read it in feisty (as I missed edgy).
<cbx333> are my sounds still in Intrepid?
 * ajmitch has had to do some package mangling recently at work, setting up pbuilder again & backporting
<cbx333> ouch
<cbx333> Pici, are there any "official" support people
<ajmitch> I was trying to backport stuff from lenny to etch, in the end gave up & upgraded the whole box to lenny :)
<cbx333> hehe
<ajmitch> had to backport subversion 1.5 to hardy for my personal use
<persia> I thought a couple people already backported subversion 1.5
<ajmitch> yeah, when I looked at the bug, ScottK said he just had to put a package together
<ajmitch> the few changes were just java related
<leleobhz> someone here can help-me to compile a very old program?
<leleobhz> help page say it compile in kernel 2.0.x
<cbx333> right I'm off
<leleobhz> (but the programm dont use anything directly linked with kernel)
<cbx333> thanks again Pici
<Pici> cbx333: yep, cyas.
<cbx333> really rubbed me up the wrong way today
<directhex> leleobhz, for making an ubuntu package?
<leleobhz> directhex: its a intent
<leleobhz> but i cant even compile the application
<directhex> what app?
<leleobhz> directhex: http://www.sai.msu.su/sal/Z/3/WAVES+.html
<persia> leleobhz: What errors do you get trying to build?
<leleobhz> this app is now behind a BSD licence
<directhex> HPC apps are, by and large, absolutely terrible
<leleobhz> persia: a lot really.. let me see if ive saved the output here
<directhex> i mean shockingly bad
<directhex> also, i see no link to source. where is there source?
<leleobhz> no... ive removed the file..
<leleobhz> directhex: well, the original version is here: http://www.speech.kth.se/speech/esps/esps.zip
<leleobhz> have another link from a modified install script
<jmehdi> could someone review my package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict ?
<directhex> sigh, no build system. i sorta expect it for scientific software these days
<leleobhz> that "appear" to support fedora...
<leleobhz> directhex: this app is *VERY* old
<leleobhz> and unmantained since 2001 i think
<leleobhz> directhex: this is the another link: http://ldc.upenn.edu/software/esps60.3.linmac.src.tgz
<leleobhz> directhex: have some text about here: http://www.corpus4u.org/showthread.php?t=2454
<leleobhz> directhex: ill compile again to get the erros
<leleobhz> *errors
<directhex> this is gonna take MAJOR hacking work in debian/rules
<leleobhz> directhex: i need only to find a way to compile it in ubuntu
<leleobhz> patches is another thing :]
<directhex> there's a LOT of hard-coded nonsense
<leleobhz> yeap
<leleobhz> directhex: how can i redirect both stdout and stderr to a file?
<directhex> 2>&1 > filename.foo
<directhex> or, apparently, just &>
<leleobhz> directhex: ill use fakeroot to run these scripts... i get a lot of file i can remove after try compile
<leleobhz> directhex: im compiling in ubuntu and ill paste the errors when its done
<leleobhz> but have a lot of:
<leleobhz> lpcfloat.c: Na função ‘get_window’:
<leleobhz> lpcfloat.c:112: aviso: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘malloc’
<leleobhz> for example
<directhex> never assume you're pasting the right thing
<directhex> pastebin it all, or not at all
<leleobhz> leleobhz@zorg:~/TRABALHO/DEVELOPMENT/SETFON/SVN/setfon/trunk/high_experimental/esps/ESPS/general$ ./ESPS_INSTALL &> /home/leleobhz/esps.err.inst
<leleobhz> leleobhz@zorg:~/TRABALHO/DEVELOPMENT/SETFON/SVN/setfon/trunk/high_experimental/esps/ESPS/general$ ls -lah /home/leleobhz/esps.err.inst
<leleobhz> -rw-r--r-- 1 leleobhz leleobhz 6,7M 2008-09-04 09:09 /home/leleobhz/esps.err.inst
<leleobhz> 6.7M only for out & errors :]
<leleobhz> directhex: can i paste it on filebin?
<directhex> oh god. yeah, whatever
<leleobhz> directhex: this is from ./SETUP: http://pastebin.com/f5c2034e7
<leleobhz> directhex: http://filebin.ca/txbbtg/esps.err.inst
<directhex> leleobhz, install flex-old
<ScottK> Here's a thought: Now that clamav is in Main, deactivate myself from core-dev so I CAN'T maintain it anymore ...
<laga> you could post patches and someone else will sponsor them
<leleobhz> directhex: /usr/esps/include/xview/window.h:430: erro: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘XClientMessageEvent’
<leleobhz> /usr/esps/include/xview/window.h:432: erro: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘win_pointer_under’
<directhex> try using gcc-3.4 instead of 4.whatever?
<leleobhz> ok
<ScottK> laga: That's the flaw in my plan.
<leleobhz> directhex: more erros
<leleobhz> errors
<directhex> you know this software is just badly written, yeah?
<leleobhz> http://paste.milk-it.net/922
<leleobhz> directhex: i think its too old to be built in newer compilation systems
<leleobhz> anyway, the best alternative for this app really sucks more (and is the prefered)
<directhex> that's with flex-old or flex?
<leleobhz> felx-old
<directhex> switch around which you use
<leleobhz> err
<leleobhz> leleobhz@zorg:~/TRABALHO/DEVELOPMENT/SETFON/SVN/setfon/trunk/high_experimental/esps/ESPS/general$ ls -lah /usr/bin/yacc /etc/alternatives/yacc
<leleobhz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2008-08-29 16:35 /etc/alternatives/yacc -> /usr/bin/bison.yacc
<leleobhz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2008-08-29 16:16 /usr/bin/yacc -> /etc/alternatives/yacc
<directhex> right, so?
<leleobhz> cannot be a bison problem?
<directhex> maybe. but it might also be a flex problem
<leleobhz> hmmm
<directhex> and i've had more problems with flex breaking on different apps than bison, where both are used together
<leleobhz> pi  flex                                       - A fast lexical analyzer generator.
<leleobhz> iB  flex-old                                   - The old version of the fast lexical analyzer generato
<leleobhz> directhex: hmmm
<nxvl> uhgr my mouse is not automatically detected when i plug it
<Mathiasdm> are there any guides for packaging java ant packages?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<sebner> ScottK: promoted to main \o/
<liw> would anyone be interested in reviewing my two packages in REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=python-fstab and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=system-cleaner are the relevant pages; the python-fstab package is needed by the system-cleaner package
<liw> the system-cleaner package will hopefully be a really cool tool for keeping a system clean from all sorts of cruft, even for people who keep upgrading them during development or from release to release
<persia> liw: How does system-cleaner compare to the cruft utility?
<liw> persia, it's not restricted to packages, for example it adds the "relatime" option to fstab; it also has a GUI
<persia> Oh, so it keeps all the miscellaneous configuration changes up-to-date, even though it's not a fresh install?
<liw> that's the idea, yes
 * persia watches the joins/parts for a python packager who can check these packages, as they sound nifty
<ScottK> liw: What's the compelling rationale for a Feature Freeze exception for Intrepid for this?
<ScottK> There are lots of people who still want packages in, but it's generally too late.  Why should these be special?
<sebner> persia: system cleaner O_o
<liw> ScottK, that's a good question, I'm not sure I have an immediate answer, actually
<liw> which means I suck, of course
<ScottK> liw: Fair enough.  I suggest that's probably the first thing to get worked out.  Note you can't get an actual FFe until you have a reviewed package, but some early discussion with motu-release to see if it's worth doing now would probably be a good thing.
<liw> however, a review would still be very much appreciated
<NCommander> morning ScottK
<sebner> liw: try to get it into Debian and with intrepid +1 we get it automatically
<persia> sebner: Well, it's kinda Ubuntu-specific, no?  It cleans up leftover Ubuntu cruft.
<ogra> liw, i thought relatime was hardcoded in kernel now ? why do you need it in fstab
<liw> I'm going to upload it to Debian, too (obviously, since I'm a DD), but Debian is in hard freeze, and I'm not going to bother Debian with this until after they release lenny; however, it might be good for Ubuntu to get this into intrepid so that cruft build-up can be reduced from intrepid already, and not from intrepid+1
<liw> ogra, is it? I didn't know that (and I would be surprised, since it changes filesystem semantics)
<ogra> i see it all over my classmates where i use noatime in fstab by default ... so cat /proc/mounts looks a bit messy on them
<sebner> persia: is it reallly useful or is like all the >1000 windows tools?
<ogra> showing noatime,relatime
<liw> ogra, hmm
<persia> liw: It cleans all cruft, not just Ubuntu cruft?
<ogra> but i see relatime in my fstab on the normal intrepid lappie ... not sure how it got there
<ogra> and in /proc/mounts as well
<liw> persia, it has a plugin arch, and when I upload it for Debian, it will handle Debian cruft as well as Ubuntu
<liw> ogra, could it be specific to the lpia kernel?
<persia> Ah.
<ogra> liw, nope, celeron classmates here
<ogra> not using lpia
<liw> persia, however, certainly some of the tweaks are going to be system specific
<persia> Obviously, as both the upgrade paths and specific cruft may differ.
<ogra> but the kernel changelog doesnt talk about relatime so maybe i misremember
<ogra> and mount only talks about having it added to the manpage n its changelog
 * ogra quickly rushes to the shop ... forgot to buy catfood
<laga> ah, another cat lover
<kees> can a motu-council member please change the universe-contributors emblem to this one, which has transparency: http://outflux.net/wrench_emblem-trans.png
<siretart> Lutin: could you please take a look at the mlt package? it currently FTBFS in intrepid, and it seems you touched the package last. I suspect that we need a new upstream version because of newer ffmpeg, but I'm not familiar with mlt at all
<siretart> Lutin: same for kdenlive
<Lutin> siretart: I know, and this is long overdue. however, I don't have the time needed to do that for the moment
<persia> kees: Working on it.  Thanks for the submission.
<Lutin> siretart: but I'd bet the FTBFS is related to missing headers // gcc-4.3
<persia> kees: Does that look better to you?
<siretart> Lutin: filed bug #264790 with full buildlog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264790 in kdenlive "FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264790
<siretart> and bug #264613 for mlt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264613 in mlt "FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264613
<Lutin> gcc-4.3-related for mlt
<siretart> Lutin: there is a new upstream for this on debian-multimedia.org. I suspect that a merge would fix that
<Lutin> I think so, but I fear I won't have much time
<siretart> same here
<siretart> anyone else willing to give it a shot? just grad the mentioned bugs!
<sebner> siretart: just merging (though I won't have time until weekend)
<siretart> sebner: I reckon that would be it. and I think it would fix a number of other bugs in launchpad with it
<kees> persia: yea, that looks great, thanks!
<sebner> siretart: kk, like I said. I'd do it but no before weekend :(
<persia> kees: Now, how can you tell?  I don't see any difference on my user page.
<kees> persia: when it's displayed on a non-white background (for example, with the greasemonkey script "karma_suffix"), it's very clear.
<Lutin> sebner: mlt and mlt++ are both in debian now, you might want to have a look at it (and possibly ask fabo about it)
<persia> Ah.  greasemonkey.
<kees> persia: (yay bzr URLs) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Egm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/download/brian%40canonical.com-20080902180527-ailnday1yom5lppx/lp_karma_suffix.png-20080902174541-ccz35l22h5b1y54p-1/lp_karma_suffix.png?file_id=screenshots-20080902165617-0p38lk8fk43a7cxf-1
<ScottK> NCommander: Heya.
<sebner> siretart: Lutin : Wait! Are we talking about kdenlive or mlt? ^^
<persia> kees: Interesting.  I suppose it gets cluttered as people belong to a sufficiency of teams, or does it filter only "interesting" teams?
<Lutin> sebner: mlt
<kees> persia: it filters only to "interesting" teams.
<NCommander> How goes it ScottK ?
<persia> Hrm.  All sorts of use for that.
<Lutin> sebner: well actually - they all go together. you very very likely won't be able to compile a recent kdenlive with the mlt in the archive
<ScottK> Sick kid home from school, but other than that, pretty normal.
 * NCommander hits the toolchain
<sebner> Lutin: ^^, buh mlt was never merged before. Resync again or a pure merge?
<siretart> sebner: answering that question is part of the task ;)
<Lutin> yup
<siretart> sebner: feel free to upload to the motumedia PPA to test it
<Lutin> away, will be back in a couple hours
<sebner> siretart: bah /me hides :P
<sebner> siretart: but don't expect anything before saturday/sunday :\
<sebner> Lutin: ha! at least debian version of mlt is building :D but more on weekend ^^
<NCommander> Why does binutils brak with hardening wrapper O_O;
<emgent`nl> good evening
<sebner> emgent`nl: \o/
<emgent`nl> hey, hey hey
<devfil> emgent`nl, sebner: hi
<sebner> devfil: :)
<stefanlsd> hi emgent :)
<zoeken> hello
<zoeken> i am new to MOTU community
<ScottK> Hello zoeken.
<zoeken> i want to contribute to ubuntu,what should i do?
<zoeken> hello ScottK
<ScottK> zoeken: It boils down to what do you want to do and what experience do you have.  We can advise you, but as a volunteer, you should try to follow your interests.
<sebner> !MOTU | zoeken
<ubottu> zoeken: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<zoeken> thank you
<sebner> :)
<sebner> ScottK: happy now since MIr was successful=
<ScottK> Well I still have to add it to the server seed so it gets on the CD, and that means I have to use bzr.
<sebner> ScottK: brrr, bzw :P don't worry too much. It got accepted. That's a big step forward =)
<ScottK> Yes.
 * sebner can see how ScottK jumps up and down ^^
<ScottK> sebner: I'm WAY too old to jump up and down.
<DktrKranz> ScottK, alias bzr to svn and do the job, IIRC commands are the same for both
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Yes, well that's how I generally manage it.
<sebner> DktrKranz: ha! you approved my FFe's :P
<DktrKranz> sebner, one... it's 250 euros, you know
<sebner> DktrKranz: not 2=
<sebner> ?
<DktrKranz> two... so it's 500
<iulian> Yikes!
<sebner> OWNED
 * DktrKranz is happy to finally see seahorse-plugins in NEW
<leonel> ScottK: once python-django 1.0  gets in intrepid .. we can do a backport to hardy  right ??
<ScottK> Sure.  If someone asks for it and does the testing.  I'm still waiting for test reports for 1.0 on Intrepid for the FFe.
<laga> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide - can someone pretty please ACK my package? i'd need it go into intrepid for mythbuntu.
<ScottK> laga: Did superm1 approve an FFe for it?
<laga> ScottK: yeah.
<laga> someone from motu-release also said it was OK
<laga> and it's artwork anyways. ;)
<superm1> i suppose i didn't on the bug, just in IRC, so let me add my ack to the bug
<ScottK> He's got delegated authority for mythbuntu stuff anyway.  I'd suggest it's worth mentioning that in a comment.
<superm1> there we  go
<superm1> bug 236242
<ScottK> That too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236242 in openoffice.org "openoffice applications removed by automatic upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236242
<superm1> hmm
<superm1> that's not it
<superm1> bug 263242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263242 in ubuntu "FFe: Metallurgy theme for MythTV needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263242
<ScottK> superm1: Make it confirmed too.
<laga> i wasn't sure about the workflow. the FFe wiki page for new packages seemed to suggest that i need to get it ACKed on REVU first before getting the FFe ACKed formally on LP.
<ScottK> Normally that's the case, but superm1 is welcome to deviate if it works for him.
<geser> laga: on the other hand you will have it hard to find someone to review it without a FFe, so you need to do it in parallel
<ScottK> In this case, it makes it clear that a package review at this point is a useful thing to do.
<laga> hum, yes.
<laga> bureaucracy is complicated. :)
<laga> i find it fascinating that people constantly ask me whether i got a FFe or not, but nobody actually reviews my stuff. but i'll be back tomorrow ;)
<geser> laga: it's just because the want to know if they need an other excuse for not reviewing your package :)
<laga> you bet ;)
<laga> i even offered cat pictures. i'll have a new incentive tomorrow.
<geser> laga: like the ones on http://lolcats.com/?
<laga> no, i've got two cats.
<laga> ;)
<directhex> you should have chinchillas. they're fuzzier
<laga> i'm thinking about getting a maine coon
<laga> they're very big
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I'm having a look at bug #262173, and as the 'wrong' dependency comes from debian, what should I do next?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262173 in matplotlib "upgrading python-matplotlib-doc installs apache2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262173
<DktrKranz> mok0, http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/debcheck.py?dist=intrepid&package=theseus reveals it has some unmet dependencies. Do you plan to have a look at it?
<mok0> DktrKranz: yes
<DktrKranz> nice :)
<mok0> DktrKranz: ah, it's a change concerning atlas3-base-dev
<POX_> fabrice_sp__: for #262173 - ask for a sync with Debian of javascript-common package
<DktrKranz> mok0, thanks for theseus :)
<mok0> DktrKranz: you're welcome :-)
<mok0> Hmm, some of them failed
<mok0> Weird
<leonel> ScottK:   for backport django  to hardy  we need  python-sphinx  and libjs-jquery    all these 3  builds and installs fine in hardy from intrepid  well django from debian unstable ..
<ScottK> leonel: OK.  Should be doable.  First I need people to fille out all the wanted info on the FFe to get it into Intrepid.
<mok0> Anyone recognize this gfortran/libatlas-base linking error? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/43478/
<leonel> ScottK: ok
<mok0> Compiles under x86_64 but not i386
<ScottK> mok0: Does theseus need an SRU for Hardy too?
<mok0> ScottK: I don't think so... this is a gfortran transition issue
<mok0> ScottK: we still have g77 in hardy
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Nevermind me.
<mok0> ScottK: but are you aware of libatlas troubles in ii?
<mok0> Perhaps I should ping norsetto
<ScottK> No.  Just thinking it might be needed.
<albert23> mok0: that's probably because atlas is ftbfs on i386, but successfully built on amd64
<mok0> albert23: I suspect you are right
<directhex> what use is gcc-compiled atlas?
<slangasek> as opposed to what?
<azeem> hand-optimized assembler
<azeem> know your cache sizes!
<frith> when building a package, how can i turn off the tests that are performed?
<azeem> frith: is it your package?
<mok0> directhex: what do you mean?
<azeem> frith: otherwise, try to export  DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<directhex> i guess i don't really see who ATLAS is for
<frith> openldap 2.4.11
<directhex> openldap uses BLAS?
<mok0> directhex: it's a linear algebra library, highly optimized
<frith> BLAS ?
<mok0> directhex: opendlap? I don't think so
<directhex> getting 2 threads mixed.
<mok0> heeeehe
<mathiaz> frith: openldap support the nocheck option
<directhex> i guess i just don't know anyone who uses a distro-provided BLAS.
<directhex> actually, it's probably a sensible option for developing on a desktop
<mathiaz> frith: tests won't be run if you use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<frith> already building :) thanks
<azeem> directhex: there's quite some programs which use blas/lapack but which don't do such heavy computations that it'd take minutes/hours/days
<frith> i've only ever got it to build once and pass the tests
<azeem> but where atlas might make a difference in response time compared to blas/lapack
<mok0> Probably a dumb question, but... what CPUs use the lpia archetecture?
<mok0> s/arche/archi/
<directhex> lpia is i386 with a few different compiler flags iirc. intel atom.
<mok0> ah, eeepc
<azeem> only the last one
<mok0> oh, yeah
<frith> hmm
<frith> checks are happening
<directhex> azeem, i've never pictured BLAS as something you'd use unless you're a numerical analyst or someone's holding a knife to your throat. maybe both!
<mok0> frith: why don't you want checks to happen? Seems sensible to me
<azeem> frith: how did you set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS?  How do you build it?
<frith> i exported it
<azeem> directhex: apps use blas
<frith> mok0, i've rarely get the checks to pass
<mok0> frith: eeerrh, sounds like a bug?
<frith> well, i don't think my own backporting of openldap 2.4.11 to hardy counts as a bug
<directhex> good god, a gimp plugins package using blas
<mok0> directhex: yup.
<mok0> directhex: It's used lots of places
<directhex> well, the gimp plugin thing is probably the best example of what azeem's talking about. wasn't expecting it, but i consider myself re-educated.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-05
<chillywilly> what can I run that will tell me what repo a package is in?
<RAOF_> apt-cache policy $MYPACKAGE
<RAOF_> Gives you all available versions of MYPACKAGE, their priorities, and the archive they're from.
<nhandler> chillywilly: You can also use 'apt-cache madison PACKAGE'
<lifeless> or rmadison PACKAGE
<nhandler> lifeless: rmadison just shows what version of the package is in each version of Ubuntu. It doesn't show if the package is in main, restricted, universe, or multiverse.
<lifeless> nhandler: they are suites, not repositories; if you want to be pedantic :P
<NCommander> hey nhandler, what's up?
<nhandler> Nothing much NCommander. I'm working on figuring out how to get some of the packages I touched to build from source again.
<NCommander> nhandler, build log? I"ll handle it
<nhandler> NCommander: I would rather figure out how to fix it myself. It will be a good learning experience.
<NCommander> nhandler, I can give you a hint if you want?
<NCommander> s/?/.
<nhandler> NCommander: I'm currently working on taskjuggler. Here is the i386 build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17091043/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.taskjuggler_2.4.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz. It is complaining about missing KDEPIM, so I assume I need to add a Build-Depends
<NCommander> kdelibs4-dev: missing
<NCommander> libkcal2-dev: missing
<NCommander> libkcal2-dev: does not exist
<dholbach> gooood morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<devfil> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> heya devfil
<highvoltage> gooood morning to you too!
<dholbach> hiya highvoltage :)
<ara> dholbach: morning, how did yesterday session end?
<dholbach> ara: I'm just writing the summary of yesterday's day :-)
<dholbach> ara: which session do you want to know more about?
<ara> dholbach: the fixing an ubuntu bug one
<dholbach> ara: oh, we managed to fix two bugs and lots of good patches turned up at the end of the session (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/FixingBugs2 the log)
<ara> dholbach: cool, I'll have a look to the logs
<dholbach> people were clearly excited at the prospect of really being able to make a difference and make Ubuntu a better place :)
<lucas> dholbach: I feel guilty. During debconf, jorge castro mentioned you (about harvest), and I couldn't understand that he was talking about you. It's funny how people make up their own pronounciations for names and then stick to them. :)
<slangasek> hole-back? ;)
<dholbach> lucas: Guilt for what? Misunderstanding my name? :-)
<StevenK> Haha
<dholbach> slangasek: that's exactly how 90% of all Ubuntu people pronounce it
<dholbach> lots of people on IRC even type  dholback
<lucas> dholbach: not realizing he was talking about you :-)
<lucas> "<lucas> I don't think I know him"
<dholbach> but I don't blame anybody, I even get letters for Mr Holbert, Holbers, Holba, ...
<dholbach> lucas: haha :-)
<slangasek> I've received mail for Mr. Langster
<StevenK> dholbach: "Mr Dholbach" ? :-)
<dholbach> slangasek: props to the post service! :)
<slangasek> and I receive all kinds of IRC messages for someone named "sladen" ;)
<dholbach> StevenK: or since I have the domain name some people referred to me as "Daniel Holba"
<dholbach> haha
<StevenK> slangasek: Haha!
<lucas> well, yesterday I had to spell out my name on the phone, and it turns out that I'm the only "nussbaum" in lyon. The guy didn't even ask for my firstname for confirmation.
<slangasek> heh
<dholbach> lucas: I absolve you from your sins. :-)
<lucas> thanks :)
<slangasek> dholbach: dude, sweet power, do they give that to everyone on the community team?
<dholbach> slangasek: "I feel guilty" seemed to require an action from me
<slangasek> haha
<dholbach> slangasek: also I'm not sure the metal-heads on the community team should have that power
<slangasek> :-)
<zoeken> i need help joining motu
<zoeken> i don't understand the process.
<zoeken> hello......
<dholbach> zoeken: did you check out  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted ?
<dholbach> it's not necessary to join a team before starting to make Ubuntu better
<dholbach> the page links to all kind of documentation that's helpful on the way
<zoeken> yeah i checked it out.......
<dholbach> Packaging Guide, other documentation, links to lists of bugs that should be easy to start off with and how to get fixes uploaded into Ubuntu
<dholbach> which process do you need help with?
<zoeken> i followed the tutorial of how to create a simple package.....
<zoeken> but i don't understand what i should do in order to gain membership.
<dholbach> the process is pretty easy:
<dholbach>  - work on making Ubuntu better
<dholbach>  - get your work reviewed and uploaded by sponsors
<dholbach>  - repeat until you hear a lot of "hey, you're really good, you should apply for membership" from everybody :)
<dholbach> then apply :)
<zoeken> sponsors who are they?
<zoeken> how to get my work reviewed?
<dholbach> check out the SponsorshipProcess page
<dholbach> it's linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<zoeken> i will check the link.........and inform u, thank u.
<dholbach> Excellent - if you have any questions, be sure to ask here.
<zoeken> how to find a sponsor?
<dholbach> it's explained on that wiki page
<didrocks> morning everyone \o/
<iulian> Good morning
<stefanlsd> Whats the correct procedure when doing something in a PPA to test something for a specific user?  I would like to rebuild a package for him to test, but I have some other guys using my PPA and i dont particulary want them to get the package. does PPA cater for this, or should i be getting him the .debs some other way?
<Hobbsee> surely that's a question for those who do ppa...ie, #launchpad.
<Hobbsee> but, afaik, you can't stop people getting certain packages without apt pinning, etc.
<stefanlsd> Hobbsee: thanks, will ask in #launchpad
<huats> morning everyone !
<stefanlsd> with these tests that im doing, i am incrementing the ubuntu# at the end.  i dont expect them to make it into intrepid, when the package is updated in intrepid - probably ubuntu1, what happens to the guys that have an ubuntu2 in my ppa?
<persia> stefanlsd: They keep the PPA package, and never get upgraded.  This is part of why PPAs are currently discouraged for testing a package for direct import to the archives, and many people suggest using ~ppaX versioning.
<stefanlsd> persia: kk. thanks for pointing that out, so i should be doing  package-(rev)ubuntu(rev)~ppa(ver)?
<persia> stefanlsd: That is one option that is known to preserve upgrades.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks. i think i will do that in future.
<dholbach> devfil: CONGRATULATIONS :)
<devfil> dholbach: really thanks :)
<jpds> devfil: congrats!
<iulian> devfil: Congratulations!
 * devfil says a general thanks to all :)
<mok0> Way to go, devfil!
<DktrKranz> devfil: remember... your first upload MUST be a SRU...
<dholbach> DktrKranz: a sponsorship item!
<devfil> DktrKranz: to gei it rejected?
<devfil> s/gei/get/
<wgrant> A sponsored SRU!
<dholbach> wgrant: deal :)
<DktrKranz> dholbach: oh... let's say a sponsored SRU then
<DktrKranz> wgrant: heh :D
<devfil> DktrKranz: your package must be approved.... lol
<dholbach> devfil: but no pressure.... :-)
<DktrKranz> you only have three minutes left, or your MOTUship will expire
<devfil> dholbach: I'm fighting with xfs+grub/lilo at the moment...
<dholbach> DktrKranz: give Devid some time for testing :)
<devfil> DktrKranz: WTF!
<DktrKranz> dholbach: just because it's you
 * dholbach strangles DktrKranz with passion
 * DktrKranz hides
<DktrKranz> btw, congrats devfil
 * devfil think that all people is going to hugs dholbach...again :P
<DktrKranz> now... wxwidgets is not ours anymore!
<mok0> Ugh, dholbach hope you're not that cannibal guy...
 * dholbach hugs y'all back
<dholbach> mok0: cannibal guy? I hope you're not confusing me with jono
<mok0> hehe
<iulian> Is he a cannibal?
<dholbach> at day he's "community community community" all over the place, at night though...
<iulian> Hah
 * dholbach won't go into too much detail about the slaughtered cats in Wolverhampton and his metal friends
<wgrant> Daniel Balmer-Holbach?
<dholbach> wgrant: I was talking about Jono
<DktrKranz> jono: are you hungry? fresh MOTU blood here... very good at taste
<wgrant> dholbach: Oops.
<mok0> Oohh vampires even...
 * devfil hides :P
<wgrant> So that's what UDS is for.
<wgrant> Collecting fresh MOTU blood.
<wgrant> For the community team to consume.
<mok0> Fortunately, I have green slime in my veins...
<dholbach> quick... all behave now... there might be new folks from Ubuntu Developer Week here
<wgrant> Run away!
<DktrKranz> wgrant: I think I'll take baths with garlic fragrance from now on, just to make sure to have an horrible taste
<mok0> garlic, mmmmmm
 * iulian dances
 * warp10 announces to all the contributor and prospective developer that devfil will now be happy to sponsor everything is needed to be sponsored. Please, feel free to ping him whenever you need! 0:-)
<devfil> warp10: LOOOL
<DktrKranz> warp10: revenge is sweet :)
<warp10> DktrKranz: man, how true! :)
<DktrKranz> and with devfil, italian MOTU approved within a year raise to six! \o/
<NCommander> devfil, welcome to MOTU
<NCommander> BTW, DktrKranz & warp10, I applied for UUC, comments wanted
 * NCommander is going to apply for MOTU in October
<DktrKranz> NCommander: already answered...
<NCommander> you did?
<NCommander> you did
<DktrKranz> yes
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> Now we just need to do the gnat-4.2 hardy transition
<DktrKranz> indeed, now we're in feature freeze, I have some times during weekend to do that
<jono> hehe
<jono> crazy people :)
<jono> dholbach: damn you :)
<DktrKranz> jono: enjoy your meal... ehm.. good morning :)
<jono> DktrKranz: hehe
<jono> I did bite my lip yesterday, if that counts :)
<mok0> crunch, crunch, jono
<DktrKranz> jono: self-eating is not considered
<jono> hehe
<jono> damn
<jono> :)
<jono> how is MOTU land this morning?
<highvoltage> sunny
<highvoltage> with a light breeze
<NCommander> DktrKranz, all the packages are in my PPA expect gnatgps which will be "fun" since it has a policy violation in it
<mok0> high-spirited as you can see....
<NCommander> DktrKranz, I'll leave it to you, I have my fun bootstrapping Ubuntu amd64-pie
<huats> stupid question : but I have modified a configure.ac file. In order that it is take into account do I need to do anything special (when i am building a package)
<NCommander> huats, you need to rerun autofun and friends
<huats> NCommander: sure
<huats> NCommander: that was my guess...
<NCommander> Well
<DktrKranz> NCommander: IIRC gnat-gps is just a leaf, core packages are already in it
<NCommander> Some people put the results in a patch, so autotools don't need to be run in the build-dep
<NCommander> The desktop team does that for instance
<mok0> huats: and you need a clean target that removes all the auto-generated stuff again
<huats> NCommander: ok
<huats> I'll do that I think
<huats> mok0: ok
<huats> thanks
<NCommander> If you use CDBS, it has automatic rules to do extactly that
<huats> NCommander: indeed
<huats> the package uses CDBS
<mok0> ... In fact, it would be really useful if dpkg-buildpackage had a switch telling it to ignore changes outside of debian/
<huats> NCommander: so no need for the clean rule right ?
<NCommander> mok0, dpkg-source --exclude
<mok0> NCommander: no, when building the source package
<NCommander> mok0, yeah, if you build it with dpkg-source (which is what debuild -S calls), you can do it
<NCommander> huats, I had to add one since the CDBS package wasn't completely perfect w.r.t. doing the cleaning, but generally, yeah
<huats> NCommander: ok
<huats> thanks
<mok0> NCommander, ah, I will try that next time...
 * dholbach needs to take a look at the MOTU and uuc Map again
<dholbach> seems that Italy is taking over :)
<DktrKranz> yay!
<DktrKranz> dholbach: we're pushing more blood, be prepared :)
<dholbach> I need to start running those regular Bug Jams in Berlin
<mok0> We better not loose sight of the PPC platform... news today about a $120 PPC based mini-laptop running Linux
<mok0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKQbN6tpYXw
 * dholbach hasn't booted his PPC since Edgy
<mok0> dholbach: you mean it's still running?
<dholbach> mok0: still running edgy? yes, I suppose so, I never fired it up again since then :)
<dholbach> it's a very old machine :)
<mok0> heh
<dholbach> but it ran Xubuntu just fine
<torkel> yeah, it would be nice if PPC was supported again. We have a couple of Cell blades I would prefer to run Ubuntu on. And a few Power6 blades too
<gnomefreak> what team do we use for sync requests?
<cjwatson> gnomefreak: requestsync should figure it out for you; but, if not authorised to upload to the relevant component, then ubuntu-universe-sponsors or ubuntu-main-sponsors depending on the component; if authorised to upload, then ubuntu-archive
<gnomefreak> cjwatson: thanks
<directhex> torkel, what do you use cell for?
<torkel> directhex: research, mostly on //-algorithms
<directhex> torkel, are those the original 32-bit-only SPE's, or the latest gen with proper double precision support?
<torkel> directhex: both. We got 4 QS22 a few weeks ago, and we had 2 QS21 earlier.
<ogra> mok0, thats not PPC ... its a MIPS cpu
<mok0> ogra: yeah you are right.
<directhex> torkel, interesting. done any work on algo design using GPGPU stuff as well?
<torkel> directhex: well, I'm only administrating those bastards, but I think some of the researchers here are involved it that area too
<ogra> mok0, its sweet though ... i want one :)
<ogra> $98 is what 65€ ? ... heh
<torkel> directhex: some of the guys are involved in OpenCL
<mok0> ogra: ... but probably meant for the chinese market, don't you think?
<ogra> mok0, well, as long as they have a usable en_** keyboard
<directhex> you can get ultra-cheap MIPS laptops outside china, you know
<mok0> ogra: Yeah... that's what the chinese use to construct their characters afaiu
<directhex> a bit more expensive, mind
<mok0> I'm kinda sweet on the EEE 901
<mok0> Would like one for travelling etc
<directhex> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=225532&source=1 is nice and non-x86, if you hate x86 for some reason
<mok0> So I don't risk loosing my 10x more expensive laptop with all family pictures etc.
<directhex> mok0, i'm not sure which netbook i'd buy right now with my money. probably an acer
<mok0> directhex: more expensive, though
<directhex> mok0, acer versus asus? or the minibook?
<mok0> directhex: acer vs. asus
 * jussi01 chimes in with "the new dell is nice..." (and has ubuntu)
<directhex> jussi01, not in .uk
<mok0> jussi01: can you buy that one now?
<ogra> http://hvsco.com has a good bunch of intresting netbooks btw
<jussi01> mok0: yeah, i think so
<ogra> (they are the manufacturer it seems)
<directhex> mok0, asus 901: £293.14
<jussi01> mok0: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-9?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19
<mok0> Can you run Vista on those? :-P
<directhex> personally i'm stoked for the dell e4200. weighs the same as the netbook, but it's a core 2 with 12" screen
<directhex> and if work are paying, why not treat myself? ;)
<mok0> directhex: by all means, go for it ;-)
<directhex> mok0, still "coming soon" on dell.co.uk :(
<mok0> Kudos to ASUS though, for starting this whole trend
<directhex> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop_latitude_e4200?c=uk&cs=RC1059030&l=en - IMHO one sexy computer
<mok0> Good for Linux, baaaaaad for MS
<mok0> directhex: nice
<directhex> mok0, yeah, but i'm somewhat suspicious - asus don't know their arse from their kernel. i really think the linux choice is just a way to force cheap xp pricing. which, oh look, they got
<mok0> (talking about the girl)
<directhex> and now it's hard to find the linux models in the uk compared to windows
<ogra> mok0, intel started the trend 1/2 year before asus with the classmate PC
 * ogra finds it odd that asus gets all the credit for that
<directhex> 9/10 of business is marketing. the classmate was never targeted at the general public
<ogra> right ...
<ogra> but its the granddaddy of all netbooks :)
<mok0> ogra: except, when launched as a "classmate" pc it sounds more like a toy thing. Asus got it right with the "in a lady's handbag" approach
<directhex> apple get all the credit for making mp3 players big, but weren't first in anything to do with them, as an example
<ogra> yeah, its all marketing indeed
<mok0> indeed
<directhex> the classmate was an attempt to make an XP-based XO for white kids. the eee was an attempt to sell a laptop to the world & his wife
<directhex> and their dog
<ogra> oh and btw, VIA actually invented the netbook ... they had a model at computex even before intel had the cmpc
<directhex> netbooks kinda live in the second category, even if the kit's the same as the first
<ogra> but that never went in production
<directhex> via never put things into production. i hear they've had "post-1996 performance" designs sat on a shelf for years!
<mok0> But with more and more hazzle travelling, for example in the US they can now confiscate your laptop in the ariport, it makes sense to have a second cheap mini netbook for travelling
<ogra> you cant compare the classmate and the XO
<ogra> and classmate was never supposed to be XP based
<directhex> same target markets. and now with XO shipping with xp...
<mok0> ... and leave your big whopping 17" screen thing at home :-)
<ogra> XP was always an alternative t the existing linux solutions on the classmate
<ogra> and still costs you $50-60 more
<mok0> The XO is fcked, imho
<ogra> which is quite critical for schools
<ogra> mok0, thats by design
<ogra> they had some immensely good ideas
<mok0> ogra: well they caved in to MS, changing their design specs etc
<ogra> and if it would have gone as reserach project it would probably still exist ... but X0 never had any distribution plans etc
<ogra> the manuafacturers should simply have joined forces
<mok0> ogra: they are scared shitless
<mok0> ogra: MS can take away their business any day they please
<ogra> intel made an attempt, they had the better HW for the same price but less good ideas and a lot less infrastructure around it ... asus suddenly held the market ... if intel, MIT and asusu would have joined forces you could have gotten something awesome for the kids
<mok0> ogra: however, if manufacturers joined forces they could win
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> but that didnt/doesnt happen ... money involved instead of spirit breaks that
<ogra> as if all of them wouldnt earn enough ... tsk
<mok0> Otoh, China is such  a big market, that increasingly, the manufacturers such as Asus, don't need to care to much about MS
<directhex> so when will ubuntu ship a disc that cites official support for longsoon godson3 chips? ;)
<mok0> directhex: good point
<directhex> loongson, sorry
<directhex> basically, mips needs officialness!
<ogra> MIPS is official sice SGI exists :)
<mok0> Exactly. It's a bad time to drop archs just because a few of them seem to victor in the West
<directhex> aha, mipsel. apparently debian runs
<directhex> ogra, how long since SGI shipped anythign MIPS based?
 * ogra has an indigo2 sitting onteh shelf behind him
 * directhex has 5 racks of high-spec altix a few metres away away
<ogra> oh, that might be 10 years by now that they swiched to x86
<directhex> ia64 != x86
<mok0> We halted our last Iris machine a couple of years ago --- it made so much noise :-)
<ogra> their workstations came with redhat on dual PII in 1999 i think
<ogra> mok0, their case design is still unbeaten imho
<directhex> SGI still know their game, though. never dealt with a vendor with support like SGI
<mok0> ogra: yeah it was cool
<ogra> i mean it still is ... i havent seen anything as sexy up to today
<directhex> "help, our users' apps keep crashing" "mail us a core dump plz... okay, looks like your stack limit is too small. poke with ulimit"
<directhex> not many hardware vendors do that
<RainCT> devfil: congrats! :)
<mok0> ogra: like some women... sexy, but extremely noisy
<ogra> lol
<directhex> jms@orac:~> grep -c ^proc /proc/cpuinfo
<directhex> 256
<directhex> \o/
<leleobhz> o.0
<directhex> which makes a 128 load average seem positively low
<karooga> Hi, I'm new to packaging and am trying to package a python extension (python bindings to a c program).  The package name is ppgplot... do I call the ubuntu package python-ppgplot?
<liw> karooga, yup
<liw> karooga, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy may be useful to you
<karooga> liw, thanks, does this supersede http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/index.html
<liw> karooga, more or less
<karooga> liw: the Standards-Version that dh_make made and debian policy from command line differ, is this a prob?
<azeem> karooga: dh_make is not authoritave in any way
<liw> karooga, if you're creating a package from scratch, you should use the newest standards-version available in Ubuntu (or Debian, if you're uploading to Debian)
<karooga> liw: so this would be 3.7.3.0 in hardy
<liw> karooga, yeah; you can leave out the last .0 though
<mok0> Is there any overview of packages that has been superseded in ii??
<karooga> liw: should the extension be private or public?  given this is the first time it has been packaged.
<lucky711x> Where/how do I sign up for motujava?
<liw> karooga, is it meant to be used only by some specific program? if so, then private; if it is meant to be a generally useful library, then public
<karooga> liw: it's general, python bindings to a c library.
<karooga> liw:  how do i build the package for python2.4 and 2.5?  does XS-Python-Version: all in the control file do this?
<liw> karooga, if you're using cdbs, that should be it, yes
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I think we should go ahead and approve python-django.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I just gave it a plus one.  Would you please confirm it.
<karooga> liw, I'm uncertain what to put in debian/rules.  <FEFF>To install the
<karooga> program normally I just run python setup install.  Do I need more than that
<karooga> in the rules file e.g. debhelper.mk, python-distutils.mk etc?
<DktrKranz> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<DktrKranz> I'm curious to see Debian RM reaction, but I think it will be positive too
<ScottK> If not, good for us and bad for them.
<ScottK> We'll see.
<soren> ScottK: FWIW, I'm very much in favour of python-django 1.0 as well.
<ScottK> soren: FFe is approved, so now it just needs merge, sync, whatever.
<ScottK> Feel free to jump in ...
<soren> It needs some dependenc...
<soren> Oh..
<soren> Not anymore.
<soren> Wow. They must have been synced just hours ago.
<soren> Oh, never mind me. I'm thinking of hardy.
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> I've already gotten pinged about a backport, but Intrepid first ....
<DktrKranz> soren: regarding your request for a motu-sru charter, what kind of informations MC would like to see?
<soren> python-django should be a straight sync.
<DktrKranz> *motu-release
<soren> Some form of description of what motu-releases responsibilties and authority is.
<soren> Currently, all we have is disagreement and a completely out-of-date one-line description. :)
<DktrKranz> heh
<DktrKranz> well, next MOTU meeting will be today, but two out of five are on vacation now, so it's probably better to delay it a bit more
<ScottK> I agree we need to update it.
<soren> Ooh, the diffs on launchpad are clickable now. *drool*
<ScottK> Even in non-controversial areas there are things we're doing that aren't documented.
<soren> ScottK, DktrKranz: It doesn't have to be complete. It's not a matter of strictly defining exactly what you can do and can't do, but something that will at least make sure we're all reasonably on the same page.
<ScottK> soren: Sounds good.  Once we have people back off vacation, we'll get something worked out.
<soren> ScottK, DktrKranz: An interesting point is that the MC's charter says that we're the ones who are supposed to settle disputes between developers, but "the recent case" demonstrates that that might not always be the case. I'd like it if at least some effort was made to describe when it's MR's and when it's MC's job.
<ScottK> soren: Agreed.  My thought on that is that MR has an interest in the overall state of the system.  The 'recent case' had global implications for how the system worked.  If it's two devs disagreeing about a particular package, I don't think MR normally has an interest.  For security or severe policy violations (see gui-ufw for an example) it might.
<ScottK> Note: Speaking just for myself here.
<karooga> Hi, I'm trying to package a python extension using pycentral.  I keep getting a message saying that the library i've just compiled "shouldn't be linked with libpthread.so.0 (it uses none of its symbols)".  How do I get rid of this?
<ScottK> karooga: You ignore it.
<ScottK> That's an interesting error that almost every package seems to generate some of and I've no great idea what to do with it.
<karooga> ScottK, thanks.
<karooga> ScottK, so what you are saying is that I may just have created my first working deb package? :-)
<ScottK> Possibly.  I don't have enough information to really go that far.
<laga> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide - can someone please review my package and ACK it, if possible?
 * laga sobs quietly
 * mok0 hugs laga
 * laga puts some chloroforme on a piece of cloth, lets mok0 smell it and drags him into REVU to review mythtv-theme-metallurgy-wide
<mok0> Aaaarghh
 * mok0 looks
 * laga puts away the gun
 * leleobhz see the kidnapping while walk in the street... decides dont do anything :p
<laga> leleobhz: that's the spirit.
<laga> ;)
<leleobhz> laga: yeap! :p
<mok0> laga: have you got an FFe for this?
<laga> mok0: yes
<mok0> laga: great
<mok0> laga: is it meant for the mythbuntu distro?
<laga> yes
<mok0> laga: some kind of skin?
<laga> yes, for mythtv
<laga> you can see screenshots here: http://www.miffteevee.co.uk/themes/metallurgy.html
<mok0> laga: it needs to go into multiverse afaics
<laga> yes, it does
<superm1> yeah i ack'ed the FFe already.  it just needs one more MOTU to do a REVU
<laga> because it depends on mythtv-common and because of the license anyways
<mok0> superm1: looking at it as we speak :-)
<superm1> great :)
<mok0> laga: it is unclear from the description what the difference is between the -osd_ and the -wide_ packages
<mok0> laga: at least to a dumb guy like me
<laga> mok0: hum. that's obvious from the package name i hoped :) the OSD is the on screen display
<laga> but you're right, i'll extend the description
<mok0> Thanks
<mok0> Woah it even builds :-P
<laga> now who would have thought that ;)
<mok0> Yeah looks good
<laga> i'll upload a fixed description and then you ACK it?
<mok0> yeah, and superm1 can ack it too
<laga> mok0: btw, what is unclear to you? the term "OSD"?
<superm1> mok0, you can just go off my old ack, you can upload after the new description i say
<mok0> superm1: ok
<mok0> laga: yes
<mok0> laga: is "wide" for a wide-screen tv?
<laga> mok0: it means "on screen display".
<mok0> ah
<laga> mok0: yes.
<mok0> See? I am dumb
<mok0> But the descr. needs to be for dumb guys as well :-P
<laga> the -osd package is for a completely different portion of mythtv. it's displayed over video playback, the -wide package is for the normal UI
<laga> you're not dumb ;)
<laga> i'll expand it
<laga> there is no 4:3 theme, so only a -wide variant
<mok0> laga: well, there you have the sentences you need to include
<laga> :)
 * mok0 is waiting for norsetto to come on-line...
<mok0> laga: interesting, you are maintaining this package in bazaar... is that true of all the myth team packages?'
<laga> mok0: most of them, yes.
<mok0> laga: so you have collective maintenance I guess?
<laga> mok0: yup
<mok0> nice
<laga> within the usual "ask me before you touch my package" ;)
<mok0> ah, ok
<superm1> mok0, yeah we generally step out and ask for a motu for a second ack on newer packages though to keep with the workflow
<superm1> but keeping everything in bzr makes operating on a team pretty straightforward
<mok0> superm1: so, you have a local branch checkout of all the packages, for example?
<laga> mok0: a new upload should appear in a few minutes on revu
<superm1> mok0, yeah i have most on my laptop at home
<superm1> mok0, and we have a get-orig-source rule for every package in bzr to build an orig.tar.gz
<superm1> (i'm not on my laptop at home though, so i'm not able to sponsor or checkout right now)
<mok0> superm1: what about packages that are synced/merged from Debian?
<superm1> mok0, so a majority of myth-* isn't in debian
<directhex> it's in debian-multimedia and even there it's old and pretty featureless compared to the mythbuntu work
<superm1> mok0, ideally it should eventually land up there, but the exact same reasons its in multiverse are whats keeping it from headed that way
<mok0> superm1: dang
<superm1> mok0, eg compiling with lame and a bunch of other patent encumbered support that makes it fun to use
<mok0> superm1: you mean like mp3 and mp2 etc.?
<superm1> mok0, yeah
<mok0> superm1: it's a drag with all that IP shit
<superm1> mok0, without them, your recording formats are pretty useless
<superm1> mok0, yeah
<laga> mok0: new upload is on revu
<mok0> laga: ok
<laga> i just got a python backtrace in revu, but didnt think to save it. i guess i reloaded while it was processing the upload
<mok0> laga: it seems to be there
<mok0> superm1: so you have a blanket FFe for mythbuntu stuff, right?
<laga> yep
<laga> answering for him ;)
<mok0> heh
<mok0> laga: ok I will upload it now
<ScottK> mok0: Not quite.  motu-release delegated to him to decide what Mythbuntu stuff gets an FFe.
<ScottK> So it's not a blanket FFe, just he gets to decide.
<mok0> ScottK: OK. I just asked because I couldn't find an explicit FFe for this package
<ScottK> mok0: I know he OK'ed it, so you can upload it.  I think it's in the needs-packaging bug, but I wouldn't swear to it.
<mok0> bug 263242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263242 in ubuntu "FFe: Metallurgy theme for MythTV needs packaging" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263242
<mok0> Well that bug should be closed soon...
<mok0> Could someone take a peek at this odd build failure, please? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atlas/3.6.0-21.5ubuntu1/+build/639735
<mok0> Several other packages have failed to build because they are missing the atlas libraries
<mok0> Looks like a compiler error to me
<ScottK> mok0: Did you ask NCommander to look at it.  He's very good with odd build failures.
<mok0> ScottK: No I didn't... NCommander? AYT?
<Blaze_Boy> i want to convert a python program into a .DEB package, can YOU help me in that ?
<mok0> Blaze_Boy: You can get help with questions, but you have to do the bulk of the work yourself
<Blaze_Boy> mok0 : ok i'm with u
<mok0> Blaze_Boy: Have you seen the wiki pages on packaging?
<Blaze_Boy> nup
<mok0> ! packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mok0> Blaze_Boy: you can also pick a package that reminds of yours and see how it's done there
<Blaze_Boy> hhm , OK
<mok0> Blaze_Boy: does the python program use distutils?
<mok0> Huh? Did he expect someone to do it for him?
<jpds> mok0: Like all the drive-by people.
<nxvl> NCommander: i never see an aplication with that many supporters in a short time as yours
<mok0> nxvl: what app is that?
<RainCT> mok	ubuntu-universe-contributors
<nxvl> mok0: Michael Casadevall
<mok0> Heh, I thought it was a computer application... you know, a program :-P
<RainCT> hehe
<RainCT> mok0: you've to check your inbox more often ;)
<jpds> RainCT_: Do you not filter mailing list posts?
<mok0> RainCT: yeah...
<mok0> jpds: I use procmail...
<jpds> mok0: I use Gmail filters for now, but have procmail configured just in case.
<RainCT> jpds: why would I do that? :P
<mok0> so ubuntu-mc postings never reach my inbox :-)
<jpds> RainCT: ^
<karooga> hi, is it necessary to compile a python module for all python versions?
<mok0> karooga: use python-central
<karooga> s/compile/package/
<RainCT> karooga: all supported versions with which it is compatible, yes
<mok0> karooga: it will be done for you
<karooga> mok0: I am using python-central
<mok0> heh ok
<jpds> RainCT: I'll take your answer as: "No."
<karooga> mok0: but I can only get it to compile for python 2.5 (XS-Python-Version: >= 2.5)
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Would you please look at Bug #243947 and maybe discuss with cody-somerville?  I want to make sure you don't consider anything SRU worthy before I approve the backport.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243947 in hardy-backports "Prease backport Orage from Intrepid" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243947
<RainCT> jpds: No. I use tags but I leave everything new in the inbox.
<RainCT> karooga: does it work with Python 2.4?
<RainCT> karooga: if it is, then use   >= 2.4
<mok0> karooga: you mean no matter what you put in debian/control?
<karooga> RainCT, mok0:  I mean that it works fine with 2.5 but not with 2.4.  Should I be trying to make sure it works with 2.4 as well?
<mok0> karooga: are you using dh_pycentral?
<mok0> karooga: for >= hardy I guess it is the default python
<RainCT> karooga: then it's right like that; why would it be byte-compiled for 2.4 when it doesn't work with it?
<mok0> RainCT: I think he means that the 2.4 version of the *pyc files are not generated
<karooga> mok0:  in my rules file I have pycentral defined for deb_python_system, then only debhelper.mk and python-distutils.mk
<RainCT> karooga: on your last question, it's always nice to support it, but if it doesn't then patching it or not depends on you.
<mok0> karooga: it also depends whether it's a program, or if it's a module that someone using only 2.4 might want to use.
<RainCT> mok0: right; it isn't because he has "XS-Python-Version: >= 2.5" set (which is correct as he says that it doesn't work with Python 2.4)
<mok0> RainCT: it is correct if the python code uses features that did not exist in 2.4
<karooga> RaintCT:  I mean that when I package with XS-Python-Version: >- 2.5 it works when I use >= 2.4, it bombs out
<RainCT> mok0: I don't recall having said the opposite :)
<mok0> karooga: ah there you go
<RainCT> karooga: "bombs out" = you get Python errors at install time?
<DktrKranz> ScottK: even minor fixes can be suitable of a SRU if someone is *really* interested. Those are cosmetic issues, a backport could be a better solution than SRU process.
<mok0> RainCT: you didn't
<karooga> thanks mok0, RainCT.  (I'm being hauled off to dinner... will have to catch up a bit later) :-)
<mok0> karooga: bon appetit!
<karooga> think i've got my answer. Ta.
<mok0> Ah, that Python. Now we have to deal with 2.6 and 3.0 soon...
<mok0> ... and Python 3.0 will not be backwards compatible, from what I understand
<jorgenpt> mok0: Hello World will break.
<cody-somerville> persia, ping
<RainCT> indeed :(
 * RainCT hates the new print function, if it is like he read
<mok0> RainCT: Many will remain at 2.6 for quite a while.
<DktrKranz> ScottK: my opinion is actual SRU policy is quite "permissive" because minor fixes could go in as well, so almost every patch is suitable. If we could restore "severe impact" requisite, we could differentiate SRU and backports better.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: OK.  I didn't think minor fixes should go in.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: So you would classify this as minor?
<DktrKranz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates, When section
<DktrKranz> "Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel)."
<DktrKranz> these could really be suitable, given the point above
<RainCT> Oh. Are those points new?
<ScottK> OK.  You tell me.  You're the SRU dude.
<DktrKranz> I'd go for a backport. I like SRUs when there's some "urgency".
<ScottK> OK.  Will do.
<DktrKranz> cody-somerville, if you have any objections...
<ScottK> Let me know and I'll un-ack the backport ...
<DktrKranz> anyway, I'd like to discuss this a bit with the community, just to define a guideline for motu-sru. We're too open nowadays, IMHO
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I know wpasupplicant is in Main, but would you please give an opinion on Bug #252576 (relates to Bug #252574)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252576 in hardy-backports "Please backport wpasupplicant" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252574 in wpasupplicant "Please backport  fixes for ad-hoc networks" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252574
<cody-somerville> lp #241036 looks SRU worthy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241036 in orage "orage updates late the hour (panel)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241036
<sebner> devfil: congratulations :D
<devfil> sebner: thanks :D
<ScottK> siretart: What do you think about SRU for Bug #252574?
<DktrKranz> ScottK: at a first look, it seems a good candidate. This causes a regression, at least.
<ScottK> OK.  I'm going to continue to hold off on that one.
<ScottK> I'll let you and cody-somerville sort out the one issue with orange.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, I think a backport is fine but bug #241036 (if I read it correctly) is probably SRU worthy by its self.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241036 in orage "orage updates late the hour (panel)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241036
 * DktrKranz will catch it later
<siretart> bug 252574
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252574 in wpasupplicant "Please backport  fixes for ad-hoc networks" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252574
<siretart> ScottK: I cannot test it myself, however if someone prepared a test package and users could and would confirm fixes, sure!
<sladen> slangasek: well, you /could/ stick to your own vorlon.* namespace ;-)
<emgent`nl> heya
<sebner> emgent`nl: \o/
<sebner> ogra: still want to sponsor bug #261991 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261991 in tuxtype "Merge tuxtype 1.5.17.dfsg1-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261991
<sebner> wb DktrKranz :D
<DktrKranz> sebner, did you miss me?
<sebner> DktrKranz: of course!
<DktrKranz> nothing better to do, then
<sebner> ^^
<DktrKranz> sebner, do you want to do my tomorrow office work for me?
<sebner> DktrKranz: I have to work too tomorrow :(
<DktrKranz> ok... you do mine, I do yours
<sebner> ^^
<ScottK> siretart: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> liw: A very good answer to my question about why the cruft cleaner should get in is it's for an approved spec.
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> who owns packages.ubuntu.com?
<jpds> Hey Pete.
<jpds> cbx33: Canonical hosts it.
<cbx33> hey jpds
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> i meant who maintains....as in codes
<cbx33> is there an api to get an xml list of search results?
<jpds> cbx33: "djpig"
<cbx33> ko
<cbx33> not here
<cbx33> shame
 * cbx33 was going to work on a ubiquity plugin to search the package list
<jpds> cbx33: http://source.djpig.de/git/?p=packages.git;a=summary
<cbx33> jpds: thanks
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> not sure where to start looking
<cbx33> don't think there is one though
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> perhaps I can mung the results as they are
<jpds> cbx33: I don't think there is an API for it.
<directhex> oh god i forgot how great this rum is
<jdong> yea yea continue teasing the underaged devs.
<directhex> nah, i'm teasing the american devs. this is cuban rum
 * NCommander wakes up
<NCommander> ScottK, you floating around?
<dk> hola alguien me puede ayudar a crear paquetes deb?
<dk> hi,, any can help me?
<dk> i need create a package .deb
<directhex> what are you packaging?
<directhex> depending on what it is, it might be easy or terrifying
<directhex> and the requirements for debianization are much harder if you want the package to get into a distribution
<dk> :o
<dk> speak spanish?
<directhex> sorry, no
<RainCT> hola dk
<dk> RainCT,  q tal
<dk> hola
<dk> me puedes ayudar,? es que necesito crear un paquete debian pero no me sale.estoy intentando
<dk> pero no me sale
<ScottK> NCommander: Yeah.
<dk> RainCT,
<dk> hola?
<NCommander> ScottK, KDE4 is awesome. Consider me involved in Kubuntu now :-)
<ScottK> Kewl.
<ScottK> NCommander: Just uploading indi now that the freeze is over.
<RainCT> dk: si, qual es el problema?
<NCommander> ScottK, care to add koffice2?
<NCommander> (I tracked down the FTBFS)
<ScottK> Let me deal with kde4bindings first.
<ScottK> But yes.
<dk> RainCT,
<dk> me lees?
<dk> perdona
<dk> pues mira que tengo q exponer acerca del mantenimiento de los paquetes debs
<dk> y me pase estudiando leyendo y no me salen
<dk> nose que pasara
<RainCT> dk: ven a #ubuntu-motu-es mejor
<dk> no sabia que existia
<dk> vas alla tu?
<dk> me vas a ayudar?
<RainCT> dk: no existia, lo acabo de crear porque como continuemos hablando aqui aun se enfadará alguien :P.  me estan llamando para cenar pero cuando vuelva te puedo ayudar
<RainCT> nxvl: if you are around perhaps you can help him while I'm away ^
<dk> bueno, en cuanto tiempo?:D
<RainCT> dk: unos 15 minutos
<dk> excelente
<dk> es que mañana es un ubucon
<dk> te imaginas
<dk> bueno te espero y provecho
<nxvl> RainCT: yeah, i'm kind of busy right know with some work stuff
<nxvl> RainCT: but if the script has no more bugs i can take a minute or two
<nxvl> :D
<NCommander> Wooo, qemu-mips might work for what I want to do
<RainCT> persia: advocations use the hearth icon on REVU's details.py page, now :)
<RainCT> (btw: if someone gets big icons on REVU, use Ctrl + F5)
<wgrant> RainCT: I hope you mean s/hearth/heart/? Or are we burning new packages now?
<RainCT> LOL
<RainCT> wgrant: we should do a package cake some day :P
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-06
<andresj> hello. anybody here? :)
<ScottK-laptop> Nope.
<andresj> haha
<andresj> hey I'm trying to package the latest versions of lyx in my PPA; but I'm running into problems.
<andresj> I could upload 1.5.6 (only source change, no debian/ dir changes) for intrepid to launchpad, and it worked well
<andresj> but when I run pbuilder locally on a package for hardy, it cant find some dependencies
<andresj> the thing is, those dependencies are in hardy RELEASE
<andresj> (whilst lyx-1.5.5 is in hardy-backports)
<ScottK-laptop> You pbuilder probably doesn't have backports in it's sources.
<ScottK-laptop> You/Your
<andresj> that could be... but does it matter? the packages it says are virtual (e.g. Depends: libboost-test-dev which is a virtual package.) all come from boost source package, which changelog says is in "hardy", not "hardy-backports"
<andresj> * ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.
<ScottK-laptop> andresj: What version of boost do you want?
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, there aren't any in backports
<danbhfive> anyone here that can help me with debugging a c project's compile errors?
<andresj> ScottK-laptop: any that works :P >= 1.34.1 the package seems to say
<ScottK-laptop> Which hardy has.
<andresj> exactly.
<andresj> I don't see why pbuilder fails
<andresj> telling me they're virtual
<ScottK-laptop> It's not a virtual package either.
<ScottK-laptop> I suspect a pbuilder bug.
<wgrant> Perhaps the pbuilder lacks universe?
<ScottK-laptop> boost is in Main
<wgrant> So it is.
<ScottK-laptop> andresj: There is more than one way to get pbuilder to try and satisfy dependencies.
<andresj> ScottK-laptop: I am completely lost regarding that sentence.
<m8i-freya> Could I ask some question about packaging? If I found some bug in the "debian" directory comes from svn, should I report to upstream?
<ScottK-laptop> andresj: pbuilder has to figure out what packages you need to build with.
<andresj> of course
<ScottK-laptop> There's more than one set of methods it has to do that.
<andresj> mm... ok...
<ScottK-laptop> I find the current default method somewhat problematic.
<ScottK-laptop> IIRC I got errors like that.
<andresj> mm... how do I change it, then?
<ScottK-laptop> So I'm going to suggest you change it.
<ScottK-laptop> I'm looking that up.
<ScottK-laptop> It's been a while since I've done it.
<andresj> hahaha ok
<ScottK-laptop> andresj: You'll need to edit /etc/pbuilder/pbuilderrc
<ScottK-laptop> andresj: There's a line that starts PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD=
<ScottK-laptop> andresj: Make it say: PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD="/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic"
<ScottK-laptop> I'm not sure that will help, but it's helped me when I had problems like yours in the past.
<andresj> mm... ok ill try that :) thanks.
<andresj> still telling me that libboost-filesystem-dev is not available. :/
<andresj> oh thats in universe!
<andresj> ScottK-laptop: do u know how to add universe to pbuilder?
<ScottK> andresj: Sorry, I'm exhausted and off to bed.
<andresj> hahaha
<andresj> thats ok thanks for your help :)
<andresj> hey any idea why a specific requeriment was added to my package when debian/control doesn't say that? More specifically, lyx-1.5.6~ppa1~hardy1 has Build-Depends:  libboost-dev (>= 1.34.1),  libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-signals-dev, libboost-regex-dev (among others), but Dependencies in aptitude appear: libboost-filesystem1.34.1 (>= 1.34.1-8), libboost-regex1.34.1 (>= 1.34.1-8), and libboost-signals1.34.1 (>= 1.34.1-8) none o
<RAOF> andresj: dpkg-shlibdeps magic.
<andresj> RAOF, oh I see... but I only have 1.34.1-4 in enabled repositories, I don't know where 1.34.1-8 came from... (I am using PPA)
<RAOF> Apparently 1.34.1-8 is the last time that the ABI was added to.  Alternatively, because it's crazy C++, they might just bump the shlibs each revision.
<RAOF> andresj: Where are you building it?  Because it'll pick up the dependencies from where you build it.
<andresj> RAOF, on launchpad, in a PPA
<RAOF> Presumably actually building in a hardy context?
<andresj> RAOF: well, the package is distribution hardy, if that's what you mean
<andresj> (I mean, not only in the version number)
<RAOF> Right.  I'm not sure if PPAs build against backports?  Maybe that's it?
<andresj> RAOF, does that mean the package won't build? it did, though.
<andresj> i have binaries, and I added my PPA to my sources.list, and tried installing lyx through aptitude
<RAOF> The package obviously built, and is picking up those dependencies from the packages installed during the build process.
<andresj> now, where does packages come from? I have all checkboxes marked in my Software Sources dialog
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the build log?
<andresj> RAOF, you mean from the PPA? It already has an URL: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17331201/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.lyx_1.5.6-0ubuntu1%7Eppa3%7Ehardy1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<RAOF> andresj: Hm.  The boost libs are all coming from Hardy universe.  I idon't know why you've got crazy dependencies.
<andresj> RAOF, yeah, its very wierd. What's even more wierd is that the build log never mentions 1.34.1-8; only 1.34.1-4 (for libboost-filesystem, that is)
<RAOF> Right.  I dunno.
<andresj> whats more, it specifically says that the pkg depends on libboost-filesystem1.34.1 (>= 1.34.1-2.1)...
<andresj> thats extremely wierd
<andresj> well thank you for your help RAOF :)
<andresj> oh!!
<andresj> lol
<andresj> i added my PPA for intrepid, not for hardy
<andresj> 'tupid 'tupid!
<andresj> :P
<RAOF> HEh.
<andresj> OK, so now I have packages for LyX 1.5.6 in my PPA. I think this almost fixes the bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lyx/+bug/253196 (Bugfix upstream release of Lyx (1.5.6)). All that is needed is for the package to be put into the official distribution.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 253196 in lyx "Bugfix upstream release of Lyx (1.5.6)" [Low,Triaged]
<jscinoz> yay revu is broken again
<jscinoz> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=google-gadgets
<jscinoz> fail.
<RAOF> Hm.  Any motu-release around?
<RAOF> I'd like to get an FFe for gnome-do + gnome-do-plugins; do you want 2 separate bugs for that, or just one?  -plugins is useless without the first, and gnome-do is fairly useless without -plugis.
<NCommander> RAOF, gnome packages had a freeze exception already I thought
<RAOF> Do isn't a GNOME package.
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> d'oh
<RAOF> I don't suppose anyone said anything ueful while I was punched off the internest?
 * RAOF wonders how long he'll stay on the net this time.
<DKcross> RainCT,
<DKcross> estas ahi?
<DKcross> alguien anda por aqui?
<DKcross> necesito una ayuda porfavor
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i'd say together.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i could ack it, technically, but...
<DKcross> hi
<DKcross> can help me man?
<DKcross> i have problems. with package
<DKcross> Hobbsee,
<NCommander> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey NCommander
<Hobbsee> DKcross: yes?
<DKcross> help me please
<Hobbsee> DKcross: with?
<DKcross> packaging
<DKcross> dpkg-source: construyendo emesene en emesene_1.0.1-1.dsc
<DKcross>  debian/rules build
<DKcross> test -x debian/rules
<DKcross> mkdir -p "."
<DKcross> /usr/bin/make  -C . CFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -Wall -O2" CXXFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -Wall -O2" CPPFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions"
<DKcross> make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/dkito/Preparacion evento/de home/charla/tar conversion/emesene-1.0.1'
<DKcross> make[1]: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<DKcross> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/dkito/Preparacion evento/de home/charla/tar conversion/emesene-1.0.1'
<NCommander> DKcross, please do not flood the channel
<DKcross> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build] Error 2
<DKcross> dpkg-buildpackage: fallo: debian/rules build entregó error de estado de salida 2
<DKcross> dkito@dk-System:~/Preparacion evento/de home/charla/tar conversion/emesene-1.0.1$
<NCommander> DKcross, post the logs/output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> *pastebin*.
 * wgrant makes some gurgling noises, then asphyxiates.
<NCommander> ah crud, I missed the MOTU meeting
 * NCommander pokes wgrant's dead body with a stick
 * wgrant rots.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: seeing as no one really bothered to attend it (again), then...you didn't miss much
<DKcross> what is the problem?
 * NCommander shoves wgrant corpse in a blender for quick and easy disposal
 * Hobbsee doesn't read whatever language that is.
<slangasek> the problem is your debian/rules doesn't correspond to your upstream sources
<NCommander> DKcross, most of us speak english, you'll have to set LC_ALL/LANG to en_US to get the error messages in something we can read
<NCommander> or another en setting
<slangasek> and is looking for a makefile, which you don't have
<Hobbsee> and don't paste the english version in this channel, either!
<DKcross> mm
<sebner1> siretart: is already someone else working on mlt?
<DKcross> i need help:(
<siretart> sebner1: not that I know, just assign the bug to you
<DKcross> hi
<DKcross> need help please
<wgrant> DKcross: Why are you trying to repackage emesene 1.0.1 in what is likely a highly inappropriate manner?
<DKcross> wgrant,  hola?
<DKcross> hi wgrant
<DKcross> hola alguien habla español?
<wgrant> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DKcross> pero necesito ayuda de motu
<DKcross> no es problema que este en un canal hablando español
<Nafallo> and in English?
<DKcross> ubottu, please help me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please help me
<DKcross> :p
<DKcross> Nafallo,  u can help me?
<Nafallo> I can help you in Swedish if you want? :-)
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> ok thanks
<sebner1> DKcross: we can help you in English ;)
<Nafallo> the point was you're better off with English. sorry :-)
<slangasek> some of us can help in Spanish, but I assume it's considered a faux pas to do so on channel
<slangasek> is there a quick tutorial on how to make a python package with cdbs?
<tseliot> DKcross: si encuentras a algun motu hispanoablante (por ej. pochu) le podrás hacer preguntas en privado (yo soy italiano y aun no soy motu)
<wgrant> slangasek: Module or application package?
<slangasek> wgrant: application
<DKcross> tseliot,  gracias
<DKcross> tseliot, thanks
<slangasek> tseliot: he already found one, but I can't offer very good advice in this case
<tseliot> slangasek: oh, ¿hablas español? ;)
<slangasek> he's trying to do a packaging demo shortly for an ubucon, but is trying to use dh_make to repackage emesene, and this obviously doesn't work out of the box
<wgrant> slangasek: There's nothing to it, then.
<slangasek> tseliot: entre otros idiomas
<wgrant> Um. Isn't dh_make meant to die?
<slangasek> meant to by whom?
<slangasek> are you thinking of debmake?
<wgrant> Anybody with sanity?
<tseliot> slangasek: nice. BTW did you have a look at this page? http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<wgrant> Possibly.
<POX_> slangasek: I guess the easiest way is to start with files generated with stdeb (http://stdeb.python-hosting.com/, it doesn't use cdbs IIRC, though) or just take a look at one of packages from python-{apps,modules} repo and and then join #debian-python ;)
<slangasek> DKcross: the URL that tseliot gives, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy, appears to include a quick example of how to set up CDBS for use with distutils
<slangasek> DKcross: and emesene uses distutils
<RainCT> morning
<DKcross> ok
<wgrant> Doesn't one need just a single line, in general?
<DKcross> i go :p
<DKcross> http://stdeb.python-hosting.com/ this?
<DKcross> its http://stdeb.python-hosting.com/
<slangasek> DKcross: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy, busca "CDBS + distutils"
<_ruben> hmm .. the debian maintainer's guide still lists dh_make as the way to go .. so apparently there's another/better way? ..
 * _ruben googles
<slangasek> _ruben: dh_make is still what I use for spawning a new package, but I don't package python stuff
<slangasek> (I also don't spawn many new packages, either...)
<DKcross> ok thanks
<_ruben> ive only done a small number of repackaging .. am about to start working on my first 'fresh' package
<slangasek> DKcross: and I'm afraid that's all I can do for you, son las dos de la madrugada aqui y ya tengo que dormirme
<_ruben> ah .. debmake is an old package .. i thought it was dh_make successor or smth, but seems the other way around
<POX_> slangasek: some examples for Python applications: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/python-apps/packages/
<DKcross> :o aqui son las 43
<DKcross> 3
<DKcross> perdon
<DKcross> soy de EL Savdor man
<DKcross> graciaspor tu ayuda
<DKcross> creo que lo terminare haciendo
<DKcross> sudo apt-get source emesene
<DKcross> ese ya trae la carpeta "debian"
<slangasek> indeed it does... :)
<DKcross> ni modo
<_ruben> what would be the best/recommended way to package (3rd party) kernel modules? i guess smth with module-assistent?
<RainCT> wgrant: how many times have you died already? :P
<wgrant> RainCT: Too many. Floods tend to do that.
<DKcross> RainCT,
<DKcross> HI
<RainCT> hola
<DKcross> hola
<DKcross> necesito tu ayuda
<DKcross> por fa..
<RainCT> DktrKranz: Hey. Just to be sure, does bug #267078 need an exception or can I consider it a bug fix release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267078 in gbrainy "Update gbrainy 0.99 to 1.00" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267078
<DktrKranz> RainCT, is there a "common" changelog? I see several of them, scattered into the diff
<RainCT> DktrKranz: No. There's a NEWS file, but the changes it lists for 1.00 were already done in versions 0.98 and 0.99 (currently in Intrepid).
<DktrKranz>      - Better support for low resolutions.
<DktrKranz>      - Better error handling.
<DktrKranz> those could be considered as feature, unless they are bugfixe
<RainCT> DktrKranz: well, I consider them bug fixes, someone else may consider them features ;)
<RainCT> DktrKranz: anyway. that's the diff for the low resolutions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43876/plain/
<RainCT> DktrKranz: and here is the error stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43880/
<toobaz2> hello. I don't want to bother, and it even isn't a direct problem for me, and I have no problem in waiting. But that said: is there any particular reason why my simple patch for the critical (for its package) bug 221007 hasn't still been accepted after a week? I mean: should I contact someone or just wait? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221007 in python-gtk2-doc "[patch] bad interpreter (python 2.4) given for pygtk-demo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221007
<DktrKranz> RainCT, seems low impact or just bugfixes then. You can proceed
 * DktrKranz mode cooker on, c u later
<RainCT> DktrKranz: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> toobaz2: er, probably because we can't read minds, and don't read all bugs.
 * Hobbsee grabs a link
<toobaz2> Hobbsee: this was just the point: I thought "[patch]" tag would have taken your attention; next time, should I ping someone here?
<toobaz2> I mean: what's the expected behaviour of a "patcher"?
 * Hobbsee mutters at teh wiki.
<Hobbsee> toobaz2: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<Hobbsee> toobaz2: (and patch is less than useful, as various people are known to tag their bugs with 'patch', even when there isn't a valid patch, in an attempt to get them fixed faster)
<Hobbsee> toobaz2: the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess is the preferred process - although i don't know why it's not linked from the MOTU/ section.
<Hobbsee> so it gets looked at every once in a while, and preference tends to be given to the sponsorship queue
<toobaz2> Hobsee: OK, was just following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing under "Preparing patches"...
<Hobbsee> i figured.  it needs an amalgamation :)
<Hobbsee> 151.  yeesh.  i thought people had been working on it
<RainCT> toobaz2: (note that you will have to provide a debdiff for the sponsorship queue; normal patches will just be rejected)
<toobaz2> RainCT: OK
<RainCT> toobaz2: basically the only difference is that you're missing a new changelog entry (use  dch -i -D intrepid  to create it) and that you've to use the command  debdiff  instead of  diff
<toobaz2> yep, I know debdiff, I maintain a package in Debian, I just didn't know how to act in Ubuntu. thanks, shall act immediately
<RainCT> toobaz2: Ah, alright. The process is basically creating the debdiff, testbuilding the package (with pbuilder or whatever) to ensure that it works, and uploading the debdiff to a bug and subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors (universe, multiverse) or ubuntu-main-sponsors (main, restricted) to it :)
<RainCT> (although some packages, like the mythbuntu- ones, have a different prefered workflow)
<toobaz2> RainCT: shall I post a patch for Intrepid and one for Hardy? Or will Hardy - in case it seems necessary - just be backported?
<RainCT> toobaz2: first one for Intrepid, and once it has been accepted you can create one for Hardy and follow the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates process
<toobaz2> ok
<bobbo> If an Ubuntu native package (not in Debian) has the version number "0.1", how should the next version be named? (0.1-1?)
<geser> bobbo: can you be more specific? which package is it?
<bobbo> geser: usb-creator
<sebner> geser: \o/ for the ACK script :)
<bobbo> geser: current version is 0.1 and I dont know how to version the next bugfix
<geser> I'd probably use 0.1.1 but better ask evand about the versioning scheme for it
<bobbo> geser: ok, thanks
<geser> but 0.1-1 seems also good as you don't touch "upstream" version space
<nhandler> Is there a way to be able to build a source package (debuild -S) with an Ubuntu version in debian/changelog, but a non-ubuntu maintainer in debian/control?
<DktrKranz> nhandler, export DEBEMAIL=something_not_containing@ubuntu.com
<DktrKranz> I'm not sure it can be bypassed in other ways, that's the one I use when I need to :)
<nhandler> Thanks DktrKranz. That worked. IMHO, there should be an option you can pass to debuild that will tell it to not complain about this.
<DktrKranz> that change is hardcoded in devscripts, but I think a wishlist bug can be filed. Not sure if it has already discussed, though
<DktrKranz> nhandler, could you please try with dpkg-buildpackage -S -W ?
<nhandler> What does the -W option do DktrKranz ?
<DktrKranz> if it doesn't work, change could be probably integrated with that option to turn error into a warning
<RainCT> nhandler: -W     Negates  a  previously  set -E.  Only dpkg-source uses this, but dpkg-buildpackage recognizes it, and passes it thru to dpkg-source.
<RainCT> nhandler: manpages are your friends :)
<DktrKranz> RainCT, we haven't manpages.u.c yet :)
<RainCT> DktrKranz: we have :)
<DktrKranz> wasn't it empty?
<iulian> And it rocks so far :)
<RainCT> DktrKranz: no, the default page is just bad. search for something or click on a distro and you'll get the manpages
<geser> nhandler: what's the use case for this? (ubuntu version but no ubuntu maintainer)
<nhandler> DktrKranz: 'dpkg-buildpackage -S -W' failed with the same error
<DktrKranz> RainCT, WOW, thanks :)
<iulian> RainCT: Well, I wouldn't say that the default page is bad :-) What would you expect to see in a page that shows only manpages?
 * iulian thinks that is great.
<nhandler> geser: I am currently submitting a patch that was applied in Ubuntu to Debian. As a result, there is no need to have an Ubuntu maintainer. I like to include the changelog entry in the patch to make it easy for the Debian Maintainer to quickly see what changes the patch includes.
<RainCT> iulian: something ;). the current page looks confusing
<nhandler> RainCT: I don't think it is too confusing. I just hope that they create a script that I can run from a terminal to fetch manpages from manpages.ubuntu.com.
<RainCT> iulian: at least the dots would link to the <distro>/<section>/ index page, or there should be a big version of the search box or something
<RainCT> iulian: I also thinked that the page was empty like DktrKranz until I saw that someone mentioned the search box on the ML
<RainCT> *thought :P
<RainCT> nhandler: somewhere someone (yes, my memory is great :)) said that he was working on a patch for man
<iulian> nhandler: That website is there just to not use 'man' in a command line, isn't it?
<RainCT> nhandler: which would fetch the manpages if it isn't available
 * DktrKranz was lazy enought to avoid noticing search box
<sebner> RainCT: requestsync is totally b0rken for me. but /me can't send a crash report since firefox is also b0rken xD
<RainCT> lol
<RainCT> sebner: what's the problem?
<nhandler> RainCT: I would love to see that patch in the repositories. It would save me a lot of time.
<DktrKranz> RainCT, it's a feature, it's a feature, IT'S A FEATURE! :)
<sebner> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/43924/
<DktrKranz> I broken it intentionally to avoid sebner using it
<DktrKranz> *broke
<sebner> DktrKranz: /me is using it the first time :P
<iulian> RainCT: Ahh, you haven't noticed the search box? Yeah, I think it should be moved somewhere else.
<geser> RainCT: perhaps somewhere = planet.u.c, someone = kirkland ?
<nhandler> sebner: Have you tried using the --lp option?
<RainCT> sebner: you didn't close Firefox properly or something
<sebner> nhandler: in the first try, yes
<sebner> ah
<sebner> working again
<sebner> ^^ xD xD xD
<DktrKranz> gah!
<RainCT> sebner: although showing a warning and trying to find a cookie somewhere else would be good. feel free to submit a patch ;)
 * DktrKranz hides from sebner 
<sebner> DktrKranz: I still have >5 sync requests without filing more now ;)
 * geser has exported his LP cookie to a text file which requestsync uses
<sebner> RainCT: /me != python
<RainCT> sebner: then learn python while you are young :P
<iulian> Or C
<DktrKranz> sebner, brainfuck is a better choice
<sebner> RainCT: no ^^ , btw. how to use this thing O_o I read the manpage but it's still a secret to me
 * RainCT runs away from iulian 
<sebner> iulian: C , gah
<sebner> DktrKranz: what about whitespaces?
<RainCT> sebner: requestsync <package> intrepid
<DktrKranz> sebner, butterflies
<DktrKranz> sebner, you are new to programming languages, it's better to start with something easy. assembler is a good starting point
<sebner> RainCT: you are my hero :D (writing intrepid shouldn't be necessary. fix it!) :P :P :P
<sebner> DktrKranz: rofl. hmm not that new. /me likes C# xD
<RainCT> DktrKranz: ah, a got an idea a while ago.. We should get a rule so that when sebner gets a MOTU he has to sponsor as many stuff as he got sponsored
<nhandler> DktrKranz: Yeah right. I would suggest perl ;)
<RainCT> s/a/I
<iulian> RainCT, sebner: I prefer to write something in C instead of python, but yeah, python is great too.
<DktrKranz> sebner, c#??? go away, go away, GO AWAY!
<nhandler> RainCT: I think all MOTUs should be doing that anyway.
<sebner> DktrKranz: :P
 * geser throws mono at sebner
<DktrKranz> RainCT, sebner is under *my* pressure. When he become MOTU, I'll push so many debdiffs to him he will collapse
<iulian> Haha
<RainCT> :)
 * RainCT hugs DktrKranz 
<sebner> geser: mono rocks :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: what about reviewing it yourself instead :P
<DktrKranz> sebner, I'll drop my MOTU icon by then
<DktrKranz> just for the sake to bother you
<sebner> DktrKranz: lol.
 * RainCT rofl
 * sebner hides and runs away. No sebner no MOTU
<sebner> RainCT: help me to haXX0r my .lpcookie.txt
<sebner>  XD
<nhandler> According to the top uploaders page that emgent made, I will have to sponsor 177 patches (as of now) in order to make up for the ones that other people sponsored for me
<iulian> sebner: You like C# and hate C?
<RainCT> sebner: you should leave stupid sync requests and create some good packages instead, and then finally apply to MOTU.
<sebner> iulian: there are worlds between them O_o
<iulian> Or I misunderstood?
<sebner> RainCT: stupid? I'm fixing RC bugs :P
<iulian> Well yea...
<DktrKranz> does anybody know how many times (and what are they) PPA publishes binary packages?
<jorgenpt> PPAs are updated every 5 minutes, afaik?
<RainCT> sebner: yes but once you're a MOTU you can fix more RC bugs as you save time because you don't need to subscribe u-u-s ;)
<RainCT> iulian: C# is more like Java, afaik
<sebner> RainCT: doesn't matter. Have I never told you? I pushed my application back after intrepid release
<nhandler> RainCT: C# and java are very similar
<RainCT> (I don't know much about it, though. Knowing who created it scares me away *g*)
<DktrKranz> jorgenpt, upload queue is scanned every 5 minutes, I was referring to publishing binary packages into the repository
<iulian> RainCT: Indeed
<jorgenpt> Oh, thought that was the same timer.
<sebner> DktrKranz: have you noticed that nhandler uploaded >50 packages more than I did? Punish him! :P
<DktrKranz> nhandler, keep rocking.    sebner: go on retirement
<RainCT> sebner: where are the stats?
<iulian> RainCT: /+uploaded-packages?
<sebner> RainCT: http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu/
<sebner> well exactly 50 ^^
<RainCT> thanks
<sebner> DktrKranz: I should :)
 * DktrKranz has 285 ?!?!?!?
<sebner> DktrKranz: seems so ^^
<DktrKranz> mh... I didn't think so many
<iulian> Ahh, didn't know that emgent hosts a service like this.
<DktrKranz> but I suppose it's right :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: xD
 * DktrKranz wrote underlying code... python rocks!
<RainCT> blargh my package count for intrepid is pathetic :P
<iulian> Yikes! I'm 69
<sebner> RainCT: hihi :P
 * RainCT considers breaking some stuff and fixing it afterwards to get some more uploads :P
<sebner> lol
<sebner> lol
<sebner> lol
 * RainCT discards that idea before Scott kills him ;P
<sebner> RainCT: meanwhile you could tell me how to haXX0r my .lpcookie.txt to make it working
<DktrKranz> RainCT, could I suggest you "dch -i Rebuild just to enter Top-10 uploader list" ?
<RainCT> and I'm still listed several times.. emgent`nl will you fix that somewhen? :P
<RainCT> DktrKranz: Good idea. I could write a script to do that with all 20.000 universe packages :)
<geser> sebner: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~kees/scripts/cookies-sql2txt, run it and store the output in ~/.lpcookie.txt
<DktrKranz> RainCT, do you want it? I already have it... now seahorse-plugins is in place, it's all automatic :)
 * DktrKranz hugs twice seb128 for that!
<RainCT> geser: I think requestsync already uses that script
<sebner> geser: you are my hero now :D
<RainCT> DktrKranz: woo. what is that for?
<RainCT> (seahorse-plugins)
<DktrKranz> RainCT, it keeps stored your gpg password, no need to retype it each time
<geser> RainCT: yes, but sebner wanted to store the cookie in a text file
<DktrKranz> and when you do NBS cleaning, it's AWESOME!
<RainCT> btw, I installed and purged epiphany-browser a while ago and since then whenever I try to open a link from terminator it opens in gnome-terminal with elinks :/. How can I fix that?
 * sebner doesn't want but requestsyncs wants
<geser> RainCT: select an other default browser doesn't work for you?
<RainCT> geser: Where?
<geser> Gnome or KDE?
<RainCT> geser: Gnome. I already have Fx3 selected on System -> Prefs. -> Prefered Applications
<DktrKranz> use chrome with wine :P
<Laney> RainCT: What does `xdg-open http://some.url' do?
<sebner> DktrKranz: It's running but not usable xD
<RainCT> Laney: elinks
<DktrKranz> sebner, so I guess you already tried... bad boy
<Laney> RainCT: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/255621
<sebner> DktrKranz: sure I tried :P
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 255621 in xdg-utils "xdg-open's Gnome detection is broken" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sebner> geser: sebner@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ python cookies-sql2txt
<sebner> Usage: %s SQLITE3DB DOMAIN
<sebner>  !?
<RainCT> Laney: thanks
<RainCT> Laney: is the problem also on Hardy?
<Laney> No idea!
<Laney> I don't think so though
<geser> sebner: python cookies-sql2text ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/cookies.sqlite launchpad | tee ~/.lpcookie.txt
<sebner> geser: O_o
<Laney> Do echo $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID and see if it returns anything
<RainCT> Laney: OK, it doesn't; I'll define that in my ~/.bashrc then. Thanks :)
<sebner> geser: output is "# HTTP Cookie File" xD
<geser> so it worked
<sebner> geser: not really xD but nvm. I'm doing it oldstyle
<RainCT> sebner: the "database is locked" exception is catched now and only prints a warning
<mok0> What is the status of the following page? It seems to be somewhat out of date. When looking through the MOTU minutes, it seems persia promised to create a writeup on the New Upstream Review process (using interdiff) but I can't locate that anywhere? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings/2007-11-05/NewUpstreamReview
<RainCT> mok0: I don't know about that page, but I thought we don't use interdiff anymore?
<mok0> RainCT: yeah, me too
<geser> that's what I also remember, current is attach the new .diff.gz
<sebner> RainCT: bah, you did gbrainy 1.0 :P
<mok0> geser: but it's not documented anywhere?
<RainCT> sebner: of course :P
<mok0> Our wiki is getting sanded with loads of out-of-date info
<sebner> RainCT: you stole me a FFe sync :P
<geser> NCommander: Hi, interested in an interesting FTBFS? It involves libtool though.
<ScottK> geser: NCommander likes fixing libtool stuff.
<devfil> zul: ping
<zul> devfil: pong
<devfil> zul: can you please take a look at bug 264554 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264554 in xen-3.3 "libxen3 and libxen3-dev both include /usr/lib/libblktap.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264554
<Laney> apachelogger: Hi, are you interested in a debdiff for the kdelibs ftbfs?
<zul> devfil: ok
<apachelogger> Laney: very much so
<Laney> apachelogger: Excellent, just testbuilding then I will give it to you
<apachelogger> cool :)
 * Laney updates GPG key with Ubuntu address \o/
<RainCT> sebner: uhm? gbrainy 1.00 isn't in Debian
<RainCT> sebner: and it didn't need a FFe
<RainCT> mok0: nice mail (re rsplib) :)
<mok0> RainCT: All that stuff ought to be in a guide for REVU uploaders
<RainCT> mok0: indeed. maybe somewhere in (or linked from) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<mok0> RainCT:  Right! I could start a document based on that email
<Ampelbein> hi there! i have a question about fixing a bug. If the package has not yet an automated-patch-system could i then use quilt to make my patches? or should i use inline-patching?
<RainCT> Ampelbein: if there isn't any commented out patch system or such it is usually recommended to see which one the Maintainer uses on some others of his packages, or use the easiest one (eg., if the package uses CDBS then the obvious choice would be simple-patchsys.mk)
<Ampelbein> ah, ok. thank you.
<ScottK> liw: Are you around?
<Adri2000> zul: fail2ban sru?
<gnomefreak> is revu updated every 10 minutes? or is there an issue with revu
<RainCT> gnomefreak: do you have a problem?
<gnomefreak> RainCT: i repushed a package and its not updating it
<gnomefreak> RainCT: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=firegpg isnt updating its been 30 minutes or so since push
<andresj> are people here? i created a package to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lyx/+bug/253196 in my PPA (https://edge.launchpad.net/~andresjriofrio/+archive), and I was wondering if a MOTU member could check it (it works flawlessly with me) and release the upgrade...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 253196 in lyx "Bugfix upstream release of Lyx (1.5.6)" [Low,Triaged]
<andresj> i have both intrepid and a straightforward backport (no changes except in changelog) to hardy
<Laney> andresj: You should follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<andresj> Laney: mm... ok I'll go that, thanks :)
<Laney> andresj: Did you speak to the Debian maintainer of lyx?
<andresj> Laney: no, I didn't. I created the package mainly so that I could have the new version. :P   but then I saw that bug and thought my packages would help.
<Laney> andresj: Well if it's good he might want to upload it to Debian, no sense duplicating work
<Laney> But there is a freeze on over there so he might not
<andresj> Laney: mm... I see, I see. Do bugfix releases superseed freezes like in Ubuntu?
<Laney> andresj: Only for "important" bugs
<Laney> And I see that 1.6 is already in experimental so it's probably not very likely
<andresj> hahaha, ok. I'll try sending this using the Sponsorship Process, then. :)   And nice to hear that, now I can use that package and port it to Ubuntu. :P Although I'm not sure which would be easier...
<Adri2000> are automatic config.{guess,sub} changes acceptable in a sru?
<RainCT> gnomefreak: the firegpg upload was rejected
<andresj> hey is there a way to see the changes in the .diff.gz between two packages (same program, diff versions)?
<RainCT> gnomefreak: uhm.. seems like it worked now; do you see it?
<RainCT> andresj: debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<andresj> RainCT: thanks :) oh and btw there's somebody in RainCT_
<andresj> oh and is there a command to download all files related (.orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz) given the .dsc?
<DktrKranz> Adri2000, it could be better if they can be omitted (e.g. launching debuild -S in a $distro chroot)
<ScottK> andresj: dget is what you want.
<Adri2000> DktrKranz: ok
<andresj> ScottK: oh ok thanks :)
<andresj> ScottK: hey debdiff also compares the upstream version files; is there a way to stop it from doing that?
<ScottK> No.
<andresj> umm...
<ScottK> Just use diff directly and diff the two debian dirs.
<andresj> ScottK: what is the command to prepare a dir?
<andresj> that does: tar -xf .orig; apply diff; etc
<ScottK> dpkg-source -x xxx.dsc
<andresj> haha thanks! wow its like u had all this in your head already
<gnomefreak> RainCT: ill check
<gnomefreak> RainCT: ah it did thanks
<gnomefreak> should i add ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug ?
<gnomefreak> ah already are
<gnomefreak> can someone please review and sponsor http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=firegpg u-u-s is already subscribed to bug all lintian warnings/errors have been fixed
<mok0> gnomefreak: we have FeatureFreeze...
<gnomefreak> already
<mok0> gnomefreak: since aug. 28
<gnomefreak> oh
<mok0> Hopefully REVU days will start again when the devel cycle begins
<gnomefreak> devel cycle for intrepid+1
<mok0> gnomefreak: yes
<mok0> "jj" :-)
<nxvl> cody-somerville: ping
<cody-somerville> nxvl, pong
<nxvl> cody-somerville: i forgot what i was looking for you :S
<nxvl> s/what/why
<andresj> hey anybody know how to add universe/multiverse repositories to my pbuilder?
<andresj> i tried `pbuilder --login` and adding them, but it won't work.
<andresj> it doesn't change anything, i mean
<ScottK> andresj: If you want to login and have the results saved, you also need --save-after-login
<andresj> hahaha oh ok! :)
<andresj> thanks
<geser> andresj: see also the wiki how to add universe to your pbuilder (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Universe%20support)
<andresj> haha thanks that's so much easier :)
<DktrKranz> ScottK, re bug 267187, is it legal for motu-release members to self-ACK requests?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267187 in yazpp "[FFe] libyaz3 transition" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267187
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Absolutely.
<ScottK> It's one of the prime perks of doing all this work.
<DktrKranz> ok, I'll ack it myself and then upload. thanks.
<riot_le> hi @all, i have an Question about Bugfixing
<riot_le> i joined dholbachs Lessons at UDW this week and want to start with my new knownledges, i take an patch from fedora (found on harvest: http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/handler.py?pkg=gnome-settings-daemon&not_apply=11547) and apply this patch, edit the changelog, debuild, pbuilder and created an debdiff. What have to follow next?
<riot_le> no one there who can help?
<albert23> riot_le: now you attach your debdiff to the bug report and subscribe the right sponsor team. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<riot_le> there is no bug in Launchpad to that, i have taken this patch from direct from fedora-cvs
<albert23> riot_le: in that case you open a bug yourself and describe the problem that will be fixed with your patch.
<riot_le> ok thank you albert23
<albert23> riot_le: no problem
<mok0> I've thrown a few paragraphs into a new wiki document. Please help expand! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVUWhatNext
<riot_le> albert23: i open a new bug report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/267210 do you think that looks good?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267210 in gnome-settings-daemon "no sound sample cache plugin that drops cached samples from pulseaudio  " [Undecided,New]
<albert23> riot_le: From reading the bug, it's not clear for me yet what the problem is that will be fixed.
<riot_le> i think there was no real problem, the patch just added a plugin
<albert23> riot_le: so it is a new feature?
<riot_le> in my opinion yes
<riot_le> i try it
<albert23> riot_le: in that case it may be a problem. We have FeatureFreeze now, and only fix bugs for Intrepid
<riot_le> ah ok, ill try to find another bug to improve my bugfixing-knowledge
<albert23> riot_le: that may be better. Good luck!
<riot_le> thanks for your help
<apachelogger> Laney: what's the testbuild status?
<NCommander> ScottK, :-P
<ScottK-laptop> ?
<ScottK-laptop> Oh, the libtool thing.
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah :-P
 * NCommander runs through his email
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-07
<nellery> what is the intrepid deb-src line?
<nellery> for getting the most up to date source's
<NCommander> geser, what was the package you had FTBFS issues on?
<xxx__> hi
<xxx__> it is possible to ask some questions about system-developing there ?
<cody-somerville> where is there?
<_iron> it means in this chatroom
<_iron> cause i wrote a daemon process in c
<_iron> and this daemon could also useful for ubuntu
<Ziroday> I have built some packages using pbuilder, how do I test them? (and sorry if its a stupid question)
<crimsun> Ziroday: install them in a target chroot
<Ziroday> crimsun: guide?
<Ziroday> or some pointers?
<crimsun> Ziroday: do you keep a separate target chroot around?
<crimsun> Ziroday: you may also wish to look at the pbuilder hooks to install the built deb
<Ziroday> crimsun: not sure what that is, am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto now
<Ziroday> hmm I see alot of .debs in /var/cache/pbuilder/result do I just install them?
<crimsun> Ziroday: you can create a separate target chroot for testing, or you can use pbuilder's.  With regards to the debs you create, if you wish to install them into the target chroot, you could, but you'll probably find /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/B91dpkg-i and /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/B92test-pkg useful as starting points.
<Ziroday> crimsun: thanks a load
 * Ziroday goes off to read
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<ApOgEE-> I'm trying to package a program... can anyone here mentor me?
<jscinoz> Hi guys
<jscinoz> is REVU having issue lately?
<jscinoz> issues*
<ApOgEE-> greetings ubuntu motu
<geser> NCommander: it's freeradius, I wanted to sync the last package from Debian (the current package in Ubuntu shows the same problem)
<NCommander> geser, link to build log?
<geser> NCommander: one moment, didn't save one
<geser> it fails because freeradius checks if it got linked with libssl (which is the case in Ubuntu)
<NCommander> Does it FTBFS on Debian as well?
<geser> no, because there it doesn't get linked with openssl
<NCommander> but why does it get linked with openssl on Ubuntu, it has the same license issue
<geser> the problems seems to be that libtool makes from "-lsnmp" in Debian "/usr/lib/libsnmp.so" while in Ubuntu "/usr/lib/libsnmp.so -lcrypto"
<NCommander> I assume we don't want SSL, right?
<NCommander> geser, link to Debian dsc?
<NCommander> (is it a merge, or a sync)
<geser> NCommander: sync (if it doesn't need new changes), http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/f/freeradius/freeradius_2.0.4+dfsg-5.dsc
<NCommander> sounds like fun
<geser> NCommander: log online: http://www.bienia.de/tmp/freeradius.log
<geser> NCommander: search for "-o radiusd " in both logs to find the place where I assume the problem
<NCommander> geser, I'm building it on 127.0.0.1 now
<NCommander> geser, builds fine here
<NCommander> let me retry in pbuilder
<geser> hmm
<NCommander> It apepars its not properly obeying the "without-openssl" flag
<geser> so you could reproduce it?
<NCommander> yeah
<geser> any idea why?
<NCommander> not a clue
<NCommander> Unless the test itself is screwy
<geser> your first (successful) build was also with dash? or was it with bash?
<NCommander> No, I was wrong about it being successful
<NCommander> I didn't catch the "links with openssl"
<NCommander> It might be an over zealous libtool
<geser> I experimented inside my pbuilder and removing /usr/lib/libsnmp.la seemed to help
<geser> but when I compared /usr/lib/libsnmp.la from Debian and Ubuntu they looked identical
<NCommander> it looks like one of freeradius depends links against openssl
<NCommander> # Libraries that this one depends upon.
<NCommander> dependency_libs=' -lcrypto'
<NCommander> So snmp links against openssl
<NCommander> geser, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libsnmp15 - yup
<NCommander> That's a rather ugly licensing situation
<geser> NCommander: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libsnmp15 too
<NCommander> Are you sure freeradius is available on all arcihtectures in Debian?
<geser> yes http://packages.debian.org/sid/freeradius
<geser> and I also compared the Debian build log with mine
<NCommander> I see a potential license violation on libsnmp
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> libsnmp doesn't have the openssl notices
<NCommander> geser, http://www.openssl.org/source/license.html
<geser> net-snmp has a BSD license
<geser> NCommander: do you know if indirect linking to openssl is also a problem?
<NCommander> geser, I'd assume so
<NCommander> geser, doesn't matter, openssl has an adversing clause
<up_the_irons> On a dapper box, I can get a package called 'rageircd', but on my new hardy box, I can't find it w/ apt-cache search.  I have "main restricted universe multiverse" in my sources.list, which should get me about everything
<up_the_irons> anyone know if this package was removed for some reason?
<geser> NCommander: so what do you propose? file a bug in Debian?
<Flannel> up_the_irons: homepage doesn't seem to exist. http://rageircd.sourceforge.net/  redirects to a dead link
<geser> NCommander: freeradius has also some plugins like for postgres which links also against openssl
<up_the_irons> Flannel: hrm
<NCommander> geser, OpenSSL is rather ugly. I don't remember the adversing clause before, doesn't it make it non DFSG does it
<up_the_irons> Flannel: in dapper, it was in 'universe'.  I guess i'll just take the .deb from source and port it
<DktrKranz> up_the_irons, debian 395345
<ubottu> Debian bug 395345 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: please remove rageircd from unstable" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/395345
<up_the_irons> DktrKranz: ah thanks
<DktrKranz> up_the_irons, it hasn't removed completely, but since it was dropped from unstable, Ubuntu removed it as well
<NCommander> DktrKranz, you know something about licenses, right?
<NCommander> DktrKranz, and when can we work on the GNAT license
<NCommander> er, transition
<DktrKranz> NCommander, just basic stuff
<geser> NCommander: debian/copyright for openssl looks like the license text on openssl.org
<DktrKranz> NCommander, is it too early for you if we discuss about it about 14 UTC?
<NCommander> DktrKranz, I feel the adversing clause was a reason a license isn't DFSG compabiable
<NCommander> DktrKranz, nope
<DktrKranz> NCommander, ok then... I'll be back when F1 grand-prix will be over
 * DktrKranz doesn't know Ferrari placed... looking now
<up_the_irons> DktrKranz: so is there an 'experimental' distribution i should add to sources.list
<DktrKranz> up_the_irons, not for Ubuntu. You can grab sources from here (http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/rageircd) and build it yourself with pbuilder/PPA
<up_the_irons> DktrKranz: gotcha, thanks
<Aron__> is there anyone here?
<Aron__> anyone here?
<Aron__> the clamav package in ubuntu hardy source is too old,the latest version is 0.94,but it in the source is version 0.92
<Aron__> while using the clamav ,the program always tell me that : your software is out of date
<laga> Aron__: i think scottk is the clamav maintainer for ubuntu
<Aron__> is that means I should talk to him and he could solve the problem?
<Aron__> laga: thank you
<nedko> can cdbs to run autogen.sh?
<jscinoz> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=google-gadgets yay it broke again
<jscinoz> why does this keep happening? revu breaks every time i upload a new version of my package.
<RainCT> jscinoz: Fixed. It seems like you uploaded a .diff.gz and a .diff instead of .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz, and because of that the source can't be unpacked.
<jscinoz> RainCT, >_< even then it shouldnt epic fail like that and show the user a backtrace ;P
<RainCT> yeah, that's fixed now
<jscinoz> ok
<laga> how did you manage to upload a .diff?
<jscinoz> i don't know...
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> just did debuild -S, then dput revu ../pathtodsc
<tacone> hello. what's the policy for placing a .cfg file in /etc, any link ? also will any file I put in /etc be reverted to default on a dpkg-reconfigure <packagename> ?
<Adri2000> does anyone know how useful is the .bzrignore file in ubuntu-dev-tools? looks like it isn't at all
<jpds> Adri2000: Yep, good point.
<Adri2000> ok, so I'll just remove it
<jpds> Adri2000: Might have something to do with python-distutils.mk tho.
<Adri2000> hmm
<jpds> RainCT: ^
<Adri2000> well, I just tried building a (source) package with bzr-builddeb, that doesn't create any pycompat file
<Adri2000> bzr log says .bzrignore was added by kees when releasing 0.28, but there is nothing about it either in the bzr commit message or in the debian changelog
<Adri2000> committed and pushed
<ScottK> GCC broken.  See http://tinyurl.com/6jjs2k for details.| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid Feature Freeze:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess | https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Steady on: We're in Feature Freeze! | Next MOTU meeting: Fri, September 5th 20:00 UTC
<ScottK> Woops.
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: GCC broken.  See http://tinyurl.com/6jjs2k for details.| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid Feature Freeze:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess | https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Steady on: We're in Feature Freeze! | Next MOTU meeting: Fri, September 5th 20:00 UTC
<nhandler> ScottK: As long as you are updating the topic, shouldn't the date of the next MOTU meeting be updated?
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: Go for it.
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: I was just worried about getting the info out on the gcc problem.
<nhandler> ScottK-laptop: I didn't realize that topic protection was not enabled. I'll change the topic in a minute.
<mok0> Any news on the gcc bug?
<ScottK> Just what's in /topic
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: GCC broken.  See http://tinyurl.com/6jjs2k for details.| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid Feature Freeze:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess | https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Steady on: We're in Feature Freeze! | Next MOTU meeting: Fri, September 19th 04:00 UTC
<dako3256> I was reading the packaging guide and was wondering if the 'chroot' option for basic packaging would be a good way to go for a new person such as myself.
<mok0> dako3256: absolutely
<mok0> dako3256: You should install pbuilder
<dako3256> I was going to ask about that
<dako3256> Will it allow me to use Hardy?
<mok0> dako3256: any distro you want
<dako3256> Is there a simple package that I can start with?
<dako3256> Or should I follow the guide?
<mok0> dako3256: you mean a package to build in your new pbuilder?
<dako3256> yes
<mok0> dako3256: pick your favourite one...
<dako3256> Where would I go to download the package, or how would I know what the package name is?
<azeem> which package?
<dako3256> Say I wanted to get the Pidgin package
<azeem> I still don't understand the question
<mok0> dako3256: apt-get source pidgin
<dako3256> OK. Thats what I was trying to get across. Sorry if these questions are kinda vague
<mok0> dako3256:  another way is to find the URI of a .dsc file somewhere (f.ex.) packages.ubuntu.com, then use dget -x http://.... .dsc
<EagleSn>  i am making a patch for a package, i am using: diff original.source.folder edited.source.folder > patch.diff
<EagleSn> am i using it well?
<mok0> EagleSn: you may want to use debdiff
<EagleSn> is there anu argument missing?
<tacone> EagleSn: usually -Nur is used
<mok0> EagleSn: diff -uNr
<mok0> :-)
<tacone> Nur looks better than uNr >:-(
<EagleSn> previously i remember i used diff and not debdif, what is he difference?
<mok0> -urN :-P
<mok0> -burN
<tacone> EagleSn: one thing you could do is to look the contents of patch.diff and check if it contains what it should.
<mok0> EagleSn: debdiff operates on .dsc files
<EagleSn> then i think i need diff
<tacone> EagleSn: diff is fine.
<mok0> EagleSn: and creates the diffs between the two source packages
<EagleSn> i initially used diff without arguments, and the patch.diff has not enought information
<mok0> EagleSn: right
<tacone> EagleSn: try with -Nur
<EagleSn> okay, trying now
<EagleSn> yes, now the patch seems to be complete
<dako3256> Would you recommend that I use the '--variant=buildd' option?
<EagleSn> and that is for..??
<dako3256> chroot enviroment
<EagleSn> i am using pbuild
<EagleSn> i didnt typed that when i created chroot enviroment
<EagleSn> is it important?
<stefanlsd> Could anyone help me with some questions about doing an SRU into hardy.
<dako3256> The howto just notes that is more closely mimics the environment of the official build machine.
<dako3256> for the base tarball
<EagleSn> yes, i have read it, but i didnt understand well what that means
<dako3256> me  either thats why I asked
<mok0> dako3256: I didn't use the buildd variant
<dako3256> OK.
<EagleSn> i am trying to patch sun-java6
<EagleSn> there arent any patch yet, there isn't debian/patches folder
<mok0> dako3256: see man debootstrap and find the --variant option
<dako3256> I tired to install devscripts but got an error the package cant be found
<EagleSn> if i want to build a new binary debian package with my patch applied, i think i have to make debian/patched folder and copy my patch into, then debuild will apply my patch automatically, am i right?
<dako3256> nevermind typo
<mok0> EagleSn: yes, but you need to do something in debian/rules
<EagleSn> yes, update changelog and sing it
<mok0> EagleSn: are you using CDBS?
<EagleSn> CDBS?
<EagleSn> i use dch -i to increment the changelog
<mok0> EagleSn: I am talking about debian/rules
<EagleSn> i dont know what CDBS is
<mok0> EagleSn: It's a macro system that makes the rules file very small
<mok0> If not, you need to use quilt or dpatch, and that means defining some new targets in debian/rules
<mok0> EagleSn: does the package already use a patch system?
<EagleSn> NOT
<EagleSn> tha package ha not any patch
<mok1> Then it's probably not worth adding one
<Laney> apachelogger: I hit another build failure after fixing the patch, can't work round it
<laga> hum. has intrepid alpha 5 been released already?
<apachelogger> Laney: yeah, gcc is broken
<Laney> Ah.
<Laney> Well I can get you a dediff rebasing the ..65.. patch if you like
<ScottK> Laney: See /topic
<Laney> ScottK: noted, thanks
<_ruben> hmm .. cant seem to find any more indepth info on how to build source package for use with module-assistant, other than /usr/share/doc/module-assistant/HOWTO-DEVEL.gz
<_ruben> guess i should just dive into some -source packages and go from there
<laga> _ruben: DKMS is the kid on the block
<laga> _ruben: superm1 hosted a session on dkms during ubuntu developer week, maybe the log will be useful for you
<Laney> apachelogger: Hmm, it doesn't fail in the way that that email describes (something about redefinition of struct 'flock' iirc, not at home to get at the log)
<_ruben> DKMS, hmm, hadnt thought of that approach
<_ruben> found a dkms presentation by ben collins
<_ruben> 1.3G of ogg .. nice :p
<Laney> There was a session on it in UDW earler in the week
<Laney> (DKMS that is)
<_ruben> Laney: yeah .. laga just said so as well :)
<Laney> Oh yes, so he did
<_ruben> i just threw "dkms ubuntu" in google :)
<laga> :)
 * Laney is operating on little sleep
<_ruben> hehe
<_ruben> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/DkmsDriverPackage looks like a decent start as well .. now to find UDW logs
<_ruben> got it
<EagleSn> i ma trying to patch sun-java6 to fix a small bug
<EagleSn> sun-java6 has any patch before, so it hasn't debian/patches folder, how must I proceed?
<EagleSn> should i create debian/patches folder ans copy into my patch?
<dako3256> Do I still need to setup debootstrapchroot if I have already setup pbuilder?
<a|wen> dako3256: pbuilder should handle everything for you
<dako3256> OK. good thanks.
<karooga> hi, when running lintian -Ivi on the deb I've just created I get "package-contains-empty-directory usr/bin/".
<karooga> anyone know how to remove this?
<sebner> karooga: delete debian/dirs if it's ok ;)
 * cyberix asks for councelation
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pq/+bug/267536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267536 in pq "Arbitrary dependency on specific Wine version" [Undecided,New]
<karooga> sebner: thanks.   I just did that.  It seems it is also creating a directory with the same name as my package in ./debian.  This can't be good?
<sebner> karooga: did you debuild it without the "-S" option?
<karooga> sebner:  I did.  Am i bad?
<sebner> karooga: maybe. better to use the -S option so it's only generating source files and then you build it with pbuilder build *.dsc
<karooga> sebner:  how do I track down errors now?  do I just check the pbuilder build errors?
<sebner> karooga: sure
<karooga> sebner:  i'm getting unmet dependencies for 'pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy'.  And two of my dependancies which I added are virtual packages.  Is this normal?
<sebner> karooga: you question is easy to answer. Does it continue building?
<karooga> sebner: it tries to continue, but I don't see anything in the pbuilder/result dir.  Says the that "pbuilder-satisfydepends failed".  I see it didn't try to install the depend packages.
<sebner> karooga: make a logfile with the --logfile option and poste it here (pastservice)!
<karooga> sebner: perhaps my depends are in universe repos?
<karooga> sebner: pastservice?
<sebner> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebner> karooga: have you enabled universe repos? look at your pbuilder.conf for that
<karooga> sebner: I haven't enabled other repos.  Where is the conf file.
<sebner> karooga: /etc/
<karooga> sebner:  I see I don't have a ~/.pbuilderrc  either.  Is this necessary
<sebner> karooga: well normally it isn't in /home but it really must be in /etc since it is necessary ;)
<karooga> sebner:  ok I've got a pbuilderrc and buildd-config.sh in /etc/pbuilder but that's it.
<sebner> karooga: pbuilderrc is the config file ;)
<sebner> karooga: ah sry. not pbuilder.conf xD
<karooga> sebner: :-)
<norsetto> ahoy
<Laney> hiho
<sebner> norsetto: \o/
<geser> Hi norsetto
<sebner> geser: "nachschub" for your ACK script :P
<sebner> norsetto: gcc b0rken. happened that ever before? /me is here since januar. just crazy
<norsetto> sebner: strangest things have happened
<sebner> norsetto: e.g?
<norsetto> sebner: a veal with two heads was born
<sebner> lol
<sebner> This is the magic of opensource :D
<karooga> sebner:  I've added the other repos but still getting problems.  (I did a pbuilder update before I reran it).  http://paste.ubuntu.com/44311/
<sebner> karooga: you may have to use the development files "-dev"
<karooga> sebner: ok, let me check.  I'm thinking the fortan compiler!
<karooga> sebner: do I include both dev and non dev files?
<sebner> karooga: depending on the dependency. but for your specific problem I'd try to use the -dev files (only)
<karooga> sebner:  mmm... still the same.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/44320/
<pwnguin> would it be appropriate to subscribe a MOTU to a bug about a package they uploaded to debian but not ubuntu?
<EagleScreen> i have imported my gpg keytoday to a new installation of Intrepid, now when i am trying to build a package with debuild, i am obtaining an error from gpg
<EagleScreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44301/
<karooga> is there any specific order for Build-Depends items in debian/control?
<iulian> karooga: No
<karooga> iulian: should Depends: in the binary section have all the dependencies that are should in source (debian/control)?
<sebner> karooga: post your debian/control please
<karooga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44326/
<karooga> sebner:  I think I have something wrong here.
<sebner> wb norsetto \o/
<norsetto> sebner: missed me?
<sebner> karooga: hmm, I'm not very into python packaging but doesn't look false. strange
<sebner> norsetto: of course!
<karooga> sebner: what about rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/44328/
<sebner> karooga: they don't matter for now since there is a problem with the dependencies
<sebner> norsetto: may want to help?
<norsetto> sebner: hmm?
<sebner> norsetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44320/
<norsetto> sebner: what is the problem?
<sebner> norsetto: ehm. it isn't building ^^
<norsetto> sebner: yes, but what is it?
<karooga> norsetto:  python bindings for pgplot
<karooga> norsetto:  scientific graphics libs
<karooga> I mean s/pgplot/pgplot5/
<sebner> norsetto: that's why I'm asking you ;)
<norsetto> karooga: is it for intrepid? Why are you adding libg2c0-dev as a b-d?
<karooga> norsetto: it's for hardy.
<karooga> norsetto:  it was a test,  had libg2c0 before.
<sebner> norsetto: so, what's your diagnosis?
<norsetto> karooga: yes, but why do you need it?
<karooga> norsetto:  I don't remember now...  :-)  I think it was complaining at some stage.  I just reran it now without and the error is still the same.
<karooga> norsetto:  technically, unused packages shouldn't stop it building though?
<albert23> ﻿karooga: if you change the components in the pbuilder, you need to run "pbuilder update --override-config"
<karooga> albert23, thanks I only ran pbuilder update
<karooga> albert23: does this go for changes to repos etc in the pbuilder conf file?
<albert23> karooga: yes, you added universe, so you must use --override-config
 * karooga is excited
<karooga> Woohoo.  It built!
<karooga> ﻿Thanks albert23, norsetto, sebner for your help.  Time-out for now.  Cheers
 * norsetto goes to bed too
 * sebner too xD
<EagleScreen> i have creaded a debdiff patch, how can i now apply it ?
<directhex> with "patch"?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-31
<savvas0> Hello! I'm trying to make a debian package for elektra <www.libelektra.org>, but I'm stuck with a libxml problem - I think that the .xsl files required are succefully detected, but probably has something to do with the headers of xml: buildlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/262218/ - kdbtools.c http://paste.ubuntu.com/262217/
<savvas0> I would appreciate some guidance :)
<savvas0> here are the debian/rules and control I'm currently testing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262221/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/262222/
<c_korn> is there a tool which only updates specified files with a patch ?
<Ampelbein> c_korn: i don't know, but I think you could use filterdiff < file.diff | patch ?
<Ampelbein> c_korn: with filterdiff -i file1
<c_korn> Ampelbein: thanks
<slangasek> ScottK: it wasn't filed on the wrong package, but it's possible the version of lintian on cocoplum gives spurious errors there
<slicer> apt-rdepends will show reverse deps for all packages, not just the ones I have installed locally?
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.  I've got the current lintian installed and don't get the error.  OK if I invalid the bug?
<slangasek> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<dholbach> good morning
<loic-m> I've check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek and the .pdf brochure, but none of them mention #ubuntu-classroom X0
<loic-m> Should I edit the wiki page (provided it's indeed going to be #ubuntu-classroom)?
<dholbach> loic-m: it's on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/JoiningIn but I guess it'd be good to mention it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek too
<dholbach> that's really weird, I was sure I added it somewhere
<dholbach> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=openweek.&channels=ubuntu-classroom%2Cubuntu-classroom-chat might be a good link to put there
<dholbach> loic-m: are you adding it or shall I?
<dholbach> thanks loic-m for letting me know - fixed it
<dholbach> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek says "#u-classroom" for French
<dholbach> didrocks: are you sure that's right?
<loic-m> dholbach: thanks a lot.
<dholbach> if you can hepl out with translating questions into English (and translating the answers back into your language) during UDW, I'd appreciate if you could add yourself to the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<didrocks> dholbach: hey
<didrocks> dholbach: yes, that's right. the classroom team changed the name 2 years ago and #ubuntu-fr-classroom is redirected to #u-classroom
<dholbach> ok
<didrocks> (because they don't push ubuntu-only classroom)
<dholbach> it just looked a bit weird
<didrocks> I agree, but you know... politics... :)
<dholbach> oh well :)
<loic-m_> I subscribed a bug to uus at the beginning of August, now it's FF do I have to unsubscribe uus and subscibe motu-release?
<DktrKranz> loic-m_: it depends about which kind of upload you want to do
<loic-m_> new packaging version, no code change
<loic-m_> mainly to add a translation
<DktrKranz> no additional features?
<loic-m_> nope
<loic-m_> bug #410707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410707 in ecm "Please update ecm to new Ubuntu revision of the packaging" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410707
<DktrKranz> so, explicitly say so in the bug report and wait for a sponsor, it's ok not to subscribe motu-release for that kind of uploads
<loic-m_> ok, thanks
<DktrKranz> np
<DktrKranz> (or at least it was when I was a motu-release member)
<iulian> DktrKranz: Yes, you're right.  We didn't change anything.
<iulian> loic-m_: ^
<rowinggolfer_> multiple contradictory and confusing grub update messages this am.
<rowinggolfer_> hope I chose the right options
<rowinggolfer_> we'll know soon enough!
<slytherin> rowinggolfer_: how did it go?
<rowinggolfer_> no worries ta.
<rowinggolfer_> was odd though
<rowinggolfer_> I got ncurses menus warning me about my menu.lst.
<rowinggolfer_> which I responded to
<matteo> ciao!
<rowinggolfer_> then the upgrade continued...
<rowinggolfer_> then I got a message about how the menu.list had been locally modded, and did I want the dev's option.
<matteo> i have something to ask
<matteo> i maintain a program which depends on a library
<rowinggolfer_> no worries though... it's karmic alpha.
<matteo> libdmtx0
<matteo> debian's sid and ubuntu have different versions
<matteo> so I have ugly #ifdef in the code
<matteo> as no other packages depends on it, can someone update it?
<matteo> the change is trivial, no patches
<matteo> just use the newer upstream
<matteo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396131 in libdmtx "update to 0.7.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rowinggolfer_> matteo: who's ahead, karmic or sid??
<matteo> sid is ahead
<matteo> 0.7.0 as upstream
<matteo> karmic has still 0.6.0
<matteo> i could do it if I had dupload access
<matteo> i have some PPA, and I was a debian mentor
<matteo> i know the debian packaging system
<slytherin> !ffe | matteo
<ubottu> matteo: uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<matteo> yes, i know about freeze
<matteo> but as i said:
<matteo> [~/src/barqode]$ apt-cache rdepends libdmtx-utils
<matteo> libdmtx-utils
<matteo> Reverse Depends:
<matteo> [~/src/barqode]$
<matteo> i have filed the bug much time before the freeze
<matteo> but none upgraded it
<slytherin> matteo: Right. But you will need approval from motu-release team anyway. And change the bug description to make it a 'sync' request.
<matteo> ok
<matteo> i'll fille the request form?
<matteo> slytherin: the wiki says to file a bug, that's done already
<matteo> i'll diff the upstream changelog too
<matteo> updated the bug with the requested info
<rowinggolfer_> matteo: the app you've developed is not packaged for ubuntu?
<matteo> no
<matteo> it's a simple qt app
<matteo> qmake && make
<matteo> wann it?
<matteo> *wanna it?
<matteo> it behaves weird with oldlibdmtx
<matteo> sometimes it doesn't zoom etc.
<matteo> also in the code i force 1 bit per pixel, and I get 24
<matteo> that's why I use 0.7.0
<matteo> works good in debian and OS X
<matteo> and obviously in ubuntu compiled from sources ;)
<matteo> http://teknoraver.net/software/barqode.tar.bz2
<loic-m_> Is anyone also facing problems with ga.debian.org redirection when using uscan on sourceforge projects?
<loic-m_> I tried with my project, doesn't work anymore, and latest audacity watch file gives me the same error
<loic-m_> "no matching hrefs for watch line"
<directhex> loic-m_, yes, sf redirects are broken
<loic-m_> thanks directhex
<loic-m_> Is this only temporary (i.e. can I keep the watch file as it was before)?
<directhex> i don't know the timescale for fixing it
<loic-m_> ok
<pochu> loic-m_: it's temporary, so keep it broken for now
<pochu> it will eventually work again
<loic-m_> thanks pochu
<sluimers> Can someone help me this? -> http://tinyurl.com/ljauml
<sluimers>  /build/buildd/ika-0.62~39/engine/script.cpp:26: undefined reference to `Py_InitModule4_64'
<slytherin> sluimers: You mean help with understanding the error?
<sluimers> yes
<slytherin> are the build dependencies correct?
<slytherin> I mean this looks like the application is not compatible with the version of library against which it is getting linked.
<sluimers> My build-dependencies are: corona, libaudiere-dev, libaudiere-1.9.4, libwxgtk2.8-0, libwxgtk2.8-dev, libsdl1.2-dev, libwxgtk2.6-0, libwxgtk2.6-dev, zlib1g-dev, python-wxgtk2.6, python-wxgtk2.8, python2.4-dev, python2.5-dev, python2.6-dev
<sluimers> I'm pretty sure it isn't dependent on python 3.0
<sluimers> and it only has this problem in the amd64 version.
<slytherin> sluimers: why have you added build dependencies for all python version?
<slytherin> sluimers: also you have added 2 wxgtk versions
<sluimers> I thought I might need them. I did them away now, except for version 2.6.
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! How can I submit a new package?
<runasand> _Fauchi95_: you upload the package to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<_Fauchi95_> runasand, an how can I do this? sorry, but I don't can see a upload file
<directhex> _Fauchi95_, you use dput to upload your source package
<_Fauchi95_> directhex, ok, thanks
<runasand> _Fauchi95_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<ScottK> _Fauchi95_: You should know that we are finished accepting New packages for Karmic.
<eurythmia> ScottK, only package bugfixes/patches now?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Plenty of that to do.
<eurythmia> does that include upstream bugfixes/patches?
<_Fauchi95_> ScottK, yes, I now, but if I had a bugfix?
<ScottK> Yes
<eurythmia> cool, thanks.
<directhex> _Fauchi95_, then it's not "a new package"
<_Fauchi95_> directhex, but I must upload it on revu, too?
<runasand> _Fauchi95_: patches can be submitted in a bug report
<directhex> _Fauchi95_, file a bug, attach a debdiff representing the update
<_Fauchi95_> hey, cool, this is easy *g*
<_Fauchi95_> as needs-packaging? no, it's packing. what categorie?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<_Fauchi95_> @runasand, directhex
<directhex> _Fauchi95_, file it against the package you're updating
<_Fauchi95_> thanks
<loic-m_> RainCT: hi
<sluimers> Hey there, I'm trying to upload something to PPA, but for some reason the app doesn't go into the package -> http://tinyurl.com/kr52jz
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<RainCT> loic-m_: hi
<ScottK> sluimers: #launchpad handles PPAs.
<sluimers> okay
<loic-m_> RainCT: do I need to do something else for gmameui, or is the upload to REVU sufficient?
<RainCT> loic-m_: It's enough, I already uplodaded. Just not sure what will happen as it's past FF
<loic-m_> RainCT: ok, thanks. Hopefully it gets in ;)
<jetienne__> q. i would like to find somebody to teach my tech team how to build our packages (basic ones) and a repository to hold them, how can i find the proper personn to talk to
<stefanlsd> jetienne__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek has just started
<jetienne__> stefanlsd: thanks looking
<ryanakca> I'm trying to split knmap into knmap and knmap-data. I have tried both 'usr/share/icons' and 'usr/share/icons/*' in debian/knmap-data.install however, I get http://pastebin.ca/1549340 .
<jetienne__> stefanlsd: oh you doesnt mean, this url contains a solution to my problem. more about "there are not here at the moment", correct ?
<stefanlsd> jetienne__: Ubuntu Developer Week is made to teach people about Ubuntu development. So its something your 'tech' team could attend to learn how to package etc
<stefanlsd> jetienne__: Else there a many resources on the web about how to package etc
<jetienne__> stefanlsd: well hiring somebody doing it allday will be more efficient :)
<stefanlsd> jetienne__: Maybe you could contact canonical directly then. Most of here are community members.
<jetienne__> stefanlsd: ok thanks
<ScottK> ryanakca: Append debian/tmp/ in front of /usr/share/icons/*
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
<jetienne__> stefanlsd: do you know any community members who is competent/experienced and doing consulting on ubuntu ?
<stefanlsd> jetienne__: im sure there are many. i dont have anyone in mind though.
<jetienne__> stefanlsd: ok, so what should i do, reask some other time ? any other suggestion ?
<sluimers> Hey guys, Ihave a PPA packaging issue I've asked before, but got sent to #launchpad, but #launchpad is sending me to #ubuntu-motu
<sluimers>  My app file doesn't want to get into the package. -> http://tinyurl.com/kr52jz
<ScottK> sluimers: This channel is really for Ubuntu packages.
<cprov> ScottK: technically, sluimers has an issue with an ubuntu package.
<ScottK> cprov: Is it's going into a PPA it's not an Ubuntu package.
<ScottK> Is/If
<cprov> ScottK: that's not the right attitude, you know ... every packaging hitting PPA is ultimately targeted to ubuntu.
<ScottK> cprov: No.  They aren't.
<ScottK> cprov: My definition for that would be intended to get into the official archive.
<cprov> ScottK: okay, fine ... this is definitely going nowhere.
<ScottK> That's what we do here.
<ScottK> You may not like it, but that's why this channel exists.
<cprov> ScottK: I see ;)
<cprov> ScottK: no heart feeling, I respect your position.
<wizz_> hi , where can i find a mentor in Ubuntu?
<wizz_> try the mailing list , but no luck
<ScottK> wizz_: Best way is just to ask specific questions here and usually someone will answer.
 * ScottK keeps thinking some Universe package will get to build on Sparc, but no.
<wizz_> ScottK:thx!
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! I have seen, that a apostrophe in a description of a package is wrong. sould I fix this to karmic, karmic-updates or should I do nothing?
<jetole> Hey guys, not a motu question but does anyone know when the ubuntu key server can be expected to be back up?
<ahe> someone has an idea why i get a no-copyright-file error from lintian when building a package with debuild although there is a copyright file in my debian/ directory?
<christoph_debian> ahe: do cou call dh_installdocs in debian/rules
<christoph_debian> ?
<ahe> christoph_debian: no, i don't *doh*
<ahe> thx now i get some other errors but this one is gone at last
<slangasek> ScottK: did you happen to catch up with quadrispro yet?
<ScottK> slangasek: No.
<ScottK> Haven't seen him.
<slangasek> he's been filing some interesting sync requests
<slangasek> bug #419898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419898 in munge "Sync munge 0.5.8-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419898
<ScottK> He may have heard I was looking for him.
<slangasek> plus the one I just bounced in motu-release's direction
<slangasek> heh :)
<ScottK> Not sure why you did that one, but OK.
<slangasek> ScottK: the bounce to you, or the sync?
<ScottK> The sync.
<slangasek> because it doesn't violate the freeze, it's just silly
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Fair enough.
 * ScottK made a bit of a dent in NBS over the weekend.  Now if only sparc would catch up.
<prefrontal> emacs23 won't be in Karmic?? whyfor not?
<slangasek> ScottK: I'll trust that since you filed bug #420920, the lack of mention of FF means the new upstream version contains no new features :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420920 in pymilter "Sync pymilter 0.9.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420920
<ScottK> slangasek: Yes.
<ScottK> slangasek: Same thing with pymilter-milters and pyyaml when you get it them.
<slangasek> ok
<ScottK> slangasek: opendrim-lmp-systemmemory, opendrim-lmp-recordlog, opendrim-lmp-physicalasset ,opendrim-lmp-ip, opendrim-lmp-ethernetport,opendrim-lmp-baseserver are all in Universe and build-dep on sfcb in Multiverse.  I imagine they'd make more progress is one set moved.  I started to read the sfcb license to see if it could go in Universe and got a headache.
<jtimberman> hi, i'm trying to build a karmic package on jaunty using sbuild. the sbuild host is karmic. when i run sbuild -d jaunty libextlib-ruby_0.9.10-2.dsc it errors out with the message "libextlib-ruby_0.9.10-2.dsc: i386 not in arch list or does not match any arch wildcards: all -- skipping"
<jtimberman> Or should I ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<ScottK> jtimberman: Do you have Universe enabled in your sbuild?
<jtimberman> ScottK: on the host or the build chroot?
<ScottK> chroot
<jtimberman> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted universe multiverse <-- Do I need karmic? I have the deb-src for karmic, but not deb.
<ScottK> Does the deb src for karmic have universe?
<jtimberman> Yes.
<ScottK> Dunno then.
 * ScottK doesn't us sbuild.
<binarymutant> pbuilder ftw
<binarymutant> can I upload some packages for review on revu? I'm not wanting and upload just a review
<ScottK> You can upload.  No guarantees about a review.
<binarymutant> :.(
<jtimberman> Hurm. This probably isn't the correct way to go about it, but I added i386 to the Archiectures list in the .dsc and its building O.o
<mathiaz> jtimberman: try to build with sbuild -A -d
<jtimberman> alrighty
<mathiaz> jtimberman: if the package are not arch dependent, you need to use -A
<jtimberman> ahhh!
<jtimberman> mathiaz: thanks :D
<mathiaz> ScottK: sfcb depends on cim-schema which is in multiver for licensing issues
<ScottK> mathiaz: Thanks.
<ScottK> So then if slangasek moves opendrim-lmp-systemmemory, opendrim-lmp-recordlog, opendrim-lmp-physicalasset ,opendrim-lmp-ip, opendrim-lmp-ethernetport,opendrim-lmp-baseserver to multiverse, it should sort itself out.
<ScottK> slangasek: Does ^^ need a bug?
<slangasek> ScottK: nope, I can fix it up
<ScottK> slangasek: Great.  I'll leave it to you then.
<slangasek> done
<ScottK> Cool.
 * ScottK considers compiling on battery when it's complaining it's at 'warning' level probably isn't the best idea and wanders off to look for the power brick.
<kklimonda> jdstrand: have you forwarded bug 422130 upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422130 in hamster-applet "hamster-applet crashed with GError in load_ui_file()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422130
<jdstrand> kklimonda: the patch is from upstream git, so no
<kklimonda> k
<jdstrand> kklimonda: so the patch file for references
<jdstrand> s/so/see/
<MightyTweek> Hey all... does anyone know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/361856 is being worked on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361856 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "New upstream 173.14.18 available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> jdstrand: I was trying but my network is capricious tonight, it was faster to ask you :)
 * jdstrand nods
<jpds> MightyTweek: Looks like you should ask tseliot, who maintains the pakcages but isn't here at the moment.
<MightyTweek> thanks jpds, perhaps I'll send him an email
<showard> hello motus, I have a question: a package could build on all architectures except i386
<showard> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/octave3.0/1:3.0.5-6ubuntu2
<showard> it failed because there was an error making one of the .pdf help files
<showard> what's the standard way of going about debugging/fixing this? pbuilder with i386 and see if the error exists with updated packages?
<Laney> it's probably the indep build failing
<Laney> so concentrate on that
<shakaran> Hi, I have a problem with lintian
<shakaran> I have a image and it says that the image is a executable
<shakaran> W: myapp: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/tivion/data/img/myapp-icon.png
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    This executable file is not an ELF format binary, and does not start
<shakaran> N:    with the #! sequence that marks interpreted scripts. It might be a sh
<shakaran> N:    script that fails to name /bin/sh as its shell.
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    Refer to Debian Policy Manual section 10.4 (Scripts) for details.
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    Severity: normal, Certainty: certain
<shakaran> some help to fix it?
<geser> chmod -x it
<pochu> or maybe dh_fixperms
<geser> simply remove the x bit from it
<shakaran> thanks, it works perfectly ;)
<shakaran> I have another problem with manpage for myapp
<shakaran> I made a manpage.xml.ex. I rename to myapp.xml and move it to debian/ folder
<shakaran> but lintian warning me again with this:
<Ampelbein> showard: The FTBFS of octave may have had the same root cause as bug 410242, just retry the i386 and it should be fine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410242 in texlive-bin "pdftex/libpoppler crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410242
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-01
<shakaran> W:myapp: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/myapp
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    Each binary in /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /bin, /sbin or /usr/games should
<shakaran> N:    have a manual page
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    Note that though the man program has the capability to check for several
<showard> amplebein: thanks, I'm rebuilding with pbuilder and i386 now - if that works should i file a "rebuild" bug?
<shakaran> N:    program names in the NAMES section, each of these programs should have
<shakaran> N:    its own manual page (a symbolic link to the appropriate manual page is
<shakaran> N:    sufficient) because other manual page viewers such as xman or tkman
<shakaran> N:    don't support this.
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    If the name of the man page differs from the binary by case, man may be
<shakaran> N:    able to find it anyway; however, it is still best practice to make the
<shakaran> N:    case of the man page match the case of the binary.
<joaopinto> GRRRR
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    If the man pages are provided by another package on which this package
<shakaran> N:    depends, lintian may not be able to determine that man pages are
<shakaran> N:    available. In this case, after confirming that all binaries do have man
<shakaran> N:    pages after this package and its dependencies are installed, please add
<shakaran> N:    a lintian override.
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    Refer to Debian Policy Manual section 12.1 (Manual pages) for details.
<shakaran> N:
<shakaran> N:    Severity: normal, Certainty: possible
<shakaran> (sorry for flood)
<Ampelbein> showard: no need to, if it is successful, notify me and I'll request a giveback
<joaopinto> shakaran, are you familiar with pastebin ?
<Ampelbein> shakaran: paste.ubuntu.com (in case you did not know this)
<shakaran> ok, I will check now
<porthose> shakaran, have you read debian policy 12.1?
<shakaran> yeah, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html but I dont know to fix this
<shakaran> It says something like nroff
<shakaran> well, then what I need to fix?
<shakaran> I need to gzip the file?
<joaopinto> shakaran, you should learn how to use linux in general, and care about development/packaging later
<shakaran> well, then when I release my app?
<joaopinto> not understanding how file permissions work is a serious risk for packaging
<shakaran> The problem is that I dont know every word in english, and all the documentation is in ENGLISH
<joaopinto> shakaran, when you are ready to do it, or by filling a needs packaging request and wait for someone to package it
<shakaran> the lintian message dont suggest anything for me over change the permission of file
<shakaran> only "read the manual"...and "read again"...that dont help anything
<joaopinto> shakaran,  I was refering to your previous question, about the image file permissions
<shakaran> yeah, but your answer offend me
<joaopinto> shakaran, you need to understand how to generate a manpage and how to install it as part of the packaging process
<joaopinto> shakaran, I had no intention to offend you, is just that you should get basic linux skills before packaging, understandinf file permissions is fundamental
<directhex> manpage generation isn't actually a common skill amongst ubuntu packagers, but it's mandatory for debian's NM process
<shakaran> yeah, I read a lot of stuff, but it is only for C, myapp is write in python and many things changes (maybe dont with manpage)
<shakaran> I use ubuntu since 5.04...believe I know how to change the file permissions, but I dont understand what says me the message
<joaopinto> shakaran, ok please apologize I didn't understood it was an english interpretation problem :(
<shakaran> yeah, my real problem is write/speak in english (I have a basic level)
<shakaran> joaopinto: apology accepted
<shakaran> well, then I have the XML file on /debian (I really want learn to package by myself). Then I change the manpage.xml.ex to myapp.xml
<shakaran> And then I don gzip -9 myapp.xml?
<shakaran> I need change the debian/rules file to copy to /usr/share/man/?
<shakaran> or something more for remove the lintian warning?
<joaopinto> shakaran, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/SupplementaryFiles#Man%20Pages
<shakaran> thanks, I go to read it (Im back if I have problems)
<showard> ampelbein: octave3.0 builds now, I think the bug you linked fixed it. Could you do a "give-back?" (is a give-back just a request to the build server to rebuild?)
<Ampelbein> showard: yes. will do.
<jtimberman> yeehaw. 'jaunty' packages built for all the dependencies for chef that weren't backported yet. yay sbuild.
<jtimberman> man pages, fwiw, are much easier to digest when you have help2man (and a program properly outputs --help and --version).
<shakaran> joaopinto: I read the manual. It says about use pod2man and include perl as dependency, but it only neccesary for build from .pod file to manpage. I use a .xml file for that, how to convert from .xml?
<Zhenech> p3rror, ping
<shakaran> please, I need some help
<porthose> shakaran, not sure this will help http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xmlto
<shakaran> I see xsltproc, but it doesn't working
<shakaran> I see something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262809/
<sluimers> How do I add a repository to pbuilder so that it CAN find my build dependencies?
<Hobbsee> the OTHERMIRROR= in the config file
<jmarsden> sluimers: See http://wiki.debian.org/PbuilderTricks
<sluimers> jmarsden, thanks!
<jmarsden> No problem.
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hola iulian
<highvoltage> gooood morning
<highvoltage> (and happy spring if you're in the bottom half of the world)
<lifeless> highvoltage: top half, I swear it is.
<lifeless> see, the centre of gravity of humans is in the northen hemisphere... so it has to have rolled to the bottom :)
 * jmarsden thinks... some people and their upside-down maps :)
<highvoltage> lifeless: heh, sounds logical!
<jmarsden> http://flourish.org/upsidedownmap/
<highvoltage> that just looks weird
<highvoltage> (but cool)
<gaspa> 'morning!!
<dholbach> gaspa:
<dholbach>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   ___
<dholbach> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / / |
<dholbach> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /| |
<dholbach> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| | |_|
<dholbach> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_| (_)
<dholbach>                                                                             
<dholbach> :-)
<gaspa> LOL
<gaspa> wow, thank you, really!
 * gaspa saves this irc log...
<dholbach> :-)
<qiyong> we still use initrd?
<dstansby> Please could someone with the relevant privelages mark https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/417337 as invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417337 in grub "Grub freezes on MacBook 5,2" [Undecided,New]
<dstansby> Sorry, please could that be won't fix
<dundee> Hi, I have a problem with building python package with CDBS (might be cdbs bug) https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/81583 Any sugestions how to solve it?
<andv> dundee, it's not a cdbs bug
<andv> dundee, your python-dev dep is listed as python-dev >= 2.5
<andv> dundee, in karmic we have python-dev 2.6
<andv> dundee, Get:10 http://ftpmaster.internal jaunty/main python2.6 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 [2454kB]
<andv> Get:11 http://ftpmaster.internal jaunty/main python 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 [141kB]
<andv> that's it ;)
<andv> dundee, and anyway julian gave you the answer already
<dundee> thanks, will try
<andv> np
<c_korn> andv: hello
<c_korn> is it just me or is the gnome-panel currently always reloading in karmic ?
<c_korn> hm, this question better goes to #ubuntu+q
<c_korn> #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> c_korn:
<Hobbsee> c_korn: it shouldn't be.  i don't notice it doing so here
<c_korn> in #ubuntu+1 nemo has the same problem
<bddebian> Heya gang
<flohack> Hi! How can I specify that a certain file is a configuration file when using a .install file to copy files from the source into the binary package?
<flohack> I'm using debhelper
<flohack> Where can I find docs on the various .XXX files? I know about .install .links, are there more?
<christoph_debian> .docs .dirs
<christoph_debian> .link(s?)
<christoph_debian> .symbols
<jmarsden> flohack: Read all the dh_* man pages if you need to know all of them.
<flohack> jmarsden: ahh...I see, those beginning with dh_install are the right ones, thanks!
<jmarsden> No problem.  man 7 debhelper has a list of the dh_ commands, if you need that.
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week starting in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<a1g_> i have a question about snort package for jaunty
<a1g_> when will it get updated?
<a1g_> seeing as snort 2.7.0 is vulnerable
<a1g_> kinda hard to believe since its a security package
<jdstrand> a1g_: snort is a universe package and is community supported. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam#Introduction
<a1g_> ok, thx
<a1g_> will snort2.8.4.1 from karmic work on jaunty?
<jdong> ah, the joys of compiling on battery :)
<Gnome64> ^^
<jdong> it feels great to be back though :) how's everyone been this summer?
<dutchie> is there any chance at all that http://revu.ubuntuwire.net/p/suvat will make it into karmic?
<c_korn> eh, can someone confirm that my math is not that bad ? :)
<c_korn> http://pastebin.com/d38b5910c
<RainCT_> c_korn: 42 is bigger than 5...
<c_korn> RainCT_: ah, this way the versions are compared. thanks
<dutchie> W: suvat source: timewarp-standards-version (2009-08-07 < 2009-08-16)
<dutchie> what does that mean?
<RainCT_> dutchie: that the standards-version you set was released at a date later than the date in the top entry of your debian/changelog
<dutchie> the top entry of debian/changelog is today
<dutchie> oops, no it's not
<sbeattie> Any chance I could get an upload for the merge request in bug 420931?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420931 in zsync "zsync crashes with SIGSEGV when updating dvds" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420931
<czambran> I found a bug that I believe I can fix. You can see the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mime-support/+bug/412444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412444 in mime-support "typo in /etc/mime.types for epsi files" [Undecided,New]
<czambran> this seems like something that should be reported upstream
<czambran> how do I go about doing that?
<czambran> or should I just fix it on Ubuntu?
<zooko> What is the "upstream" for mime-support -- is it Debian?
<czambran> I believe so
<czambran> the LP page for that package doesn't say
<czambran> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mime-support
<zooko> czambran: are you sure Debian has the same bug?
<czambran> yes, they do
<czambran> I downloaded the source package from this url
<czambran> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/mime-support
<zooko> czambran: thanks.
<zooko> Also Brian Warner confirmed on his Debian sid box.
<czambran> where did you see that?
<czambran> I am very new at this
<zooko> I asked him over on #tahoe.
<warner> here
<warner> I'll paste the line..
<Nafai> warner!
<warner> travis? whoa!
<warner> long time, man
<zooko> So you should use launchpad and add to that ticket: "Also affects distribution" -> Debian
<Nafai> no kidding :)
<zooko> Hey, shouldn't that be "effects" not "affects"?
<zooko> Howdy Nafai.
<zooko> I followed your medical crisis on twitter.
<zooko> Strange how we live in science fiction.
<czambran> that is pretty handy. It said "Debian doesn't use Launchpad as its bug tracker. Without a bug URL to watch, the Debian status will not update automatically"
<czambran> and I clicked on the 'Add anyway' button
<warner> % grep espi /etc/mime.types
<warner> application/postscript                          ps ai eps espi epsf eps2 eps3
<zooko> Ah, so I guess now you need to open a debian bug report.  :-)
<Nafai> zooko: Thanks.  It's much less of a crisis now that I'm stable after the transplant. :)
<zooko> I'm glad you are okay.
<czambran> zooko, should I do it manually or install the program reportbug which they suggest I use?
<warner> czambran: if you've got a sid box, you should use reportbug.. it will include details like what version you've got installed
<warner> I haven't tried to install/run reportbug on an unbuntu box
<czambran> I could always run another virtual machine. I will do that then
<zooko> warner: :-(  reportbug was utterly and horribly broken on Ubuntu from before the first release of Ubuntu until they finally after many years did something
<zooko> ...
<czambran> I learned how to submit patches for simple bugs. Should I submit one on the LP ticket?
<warner> czambran: it'll basically write the email for you and then hand it to you to add details and send it
<zooko> Oh, I see.
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reportbug/+bug/123414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123414 in reportbug "reportbug shouldn't unconditionally attempt to relay via fiordland" [Medium,Fix released]
<zooko> reportbug reports bugs to *debian* when you run it on Ubuntu, provided you've configured it right.
<zooko> trip down memory lane: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reportbug/+bug/228183/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228183 in reportbug "Please remove broken reportbug from Ubuntu" [Medium,Fix released]
<dundee> Hi, python package is installed into /usr/share/pyshared using cdbs by default, but this path is not in python-path. How to automaticaly create neccessary symlinks?
<czambran> reportbug worked fine on Ubuntu Karmic
<zooko> czambran: it opened a bug report in Debian?  Sweet.
<czambran> I think so
<czambran> it didn't give any errors
<czambran> I am waiting for the confirmation e-mail
<czambran> zooko, should I post a patch on LP or just wait for warner to fix it upstream and then for Ubuntu to sync?
<zooko> I don't think you should wait for warner to fix it.
<zooko> Since he isn't the maintainer of it.
<zooko> It doesn't hurt to post your patch on LP.
<czambran> great
<czambran> thanks a lot zooko
<dundee> Nothing about this in python packaging guide...
<zooko> Maybe after you get the DEbian bug report number you could add an "also effects distribution" tag on the LP ticket.
<zooko> dundee: sorry, I don't know about that.
<dundee> zooko: ok, thanks anyway
<geser> dundee: python-{support,central} create the necessary symlinks (depending on which the package use)
<czambran> zooko, I will do that. I also subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors to the ticket
<dundee> geser: ah, thanks :)
<c_korn> andv: ping
<andv> c_korn, hi
<c_korn> hi andv
<c_korn> scilab now builds in karmic
<andv> oh great
<c_korn> there is a new version in debian, too
<c_korn> which can be synced
<andv> is it a new upstream release?
<c_korn> do I need a FFe now ?
<andv> or just a new revision
<c_korn> just new revision
<andv> if it's a new revision (no new upstream release) it's ok
<andv> to sync it
<c_korn> fine (it is bug 414410 btw)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414410 in scilab "scilab 5.1.1-7 seems to FTBFS (sync request invalid for now)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414410
<c_korn> it is scilab 5.1.1-8 now
<andv> c_korn, added on TODOs
<andv> c_korn, will be done later or tomorrow morning
<c_korn> thanks. do I need to do something with the bug ?
<c_korn> update title or description ?
<andv> c_korn, yes, please move it to a proper sync request explaining the FTBFS has been fixed
<andv> c_korn, adding the -8 changelog revision would be nice as well
<c_korn> should I open a new bug or just change anything there ?
<andv> no need to open a new bug
<andv> change everything needed there
<andv> change bug title, plus update description with latest entry and informations about the fixed ftbfs
<andv> and then I gonna take care of it
<c_korn> done
<andv> c_korn, perfect
<c_korn> thanks :)
<andv> :)
<andv> thanks for fixing it
<c_korn> np
<Laney> urgh
<Laney> the package I want to use for my session doesn't respect DESTDIR
<Laney> or whatever qmake does
<czambran> what should I do to a bug report for something that seems to have been fixed in Karmic?
<Ampelbein> czambran: there is stock reply for that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<czambran> thanks Ampelbein
<Adri2000> hmm, u-d-t broken
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-02
<tormod> what should a Ubuntu version of a native Debian version 1.2.3 be? 1.2.3ubuntu1 or 1.2.3-0ubuntu1?
<Laney> - means its non native
<tormod> from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-May/025471.html I understand 1.2.3ubuntu1 is fine.
<Laney> yes sir
<tormod> Laney, ok makes sense
<Adri2000> (nvm, the u-d-t bug if fixed in 0.78 actually)
<lamalex> can anyone help me with quilt? do I work out of the debian/ dir or out of the top level
<pochu> out of debian/
<pochu> so in debian/..
<pochu> the basics are
<pochu> quilt push
<pochu> to push a patch
<pochu> quilt pop
<lamalex> english is funny that that means the same thing
<pochu> to remove it from the stack
<pochu> err, to unapply it
<pochu> quilt new 01_name_of_patch.patch
<pochu> to create a new one
<pochu> quilt refresh
<lamalex> quilt add from modified source?
<pochu> to push the new changes to the current patch
<pochu> no
<pochu> if you want a new patch you do
<pochu> quilt new 01_new_patch
<pochu> quilt edit src/a.c
<pochu> quilt edit src/b.c
<pochu> quilt edit ...
<pochu> quilt refresh
<lamalex> ahh
<pochu> that's it
<lamalex> :) thanks
<pochu> there's a new quilt shell too, btw
<pochu> so you can do
<pochu> quilt new 01_new_patch
<pochu> quilt shell
<pochu> $EDITOR foo
<pochu> $EDITOR bar
<pochu> ...
<pochu> exit
<pochu> quilt refresh
<pochu> or in case you need to run autotools or something like that
<pochu> that's the basics, now I gotta go to sleep!
<lamalex> much obliged
<zooko> kirkland: please let me know if there's anything I can do to help with the Tahoe-LAFS FFE.
<ScottK> kirkland: Speaking of which, what's the story with that?
<zooko> ... must sleep.  Feel free to mail zooko@zooko.com .  :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<LucidFox> Gah. This is the second time I update Ubuntu to an unstable version and get a headache instead of sound.
<LucidFox> Would it make sense to do a fresh Karmic install at this stage?
<ScottK> LucidFox: It would make sense to wait a few hours until we have candidate Alpha 5 images and install one of those for ISO testing.
<ScottK> I think #ubuntu-testing is where to get more information.
<LucidFox> Thanks.
 * LucidFox joins
<karimas> hi all
<ScottK> iulian: I gather you asked to have libyaml-perl sync'ed.  Now it's depwait due to libtest-cpan-meta-perl being in Universe.  Perhaps you could look into doing  MIR for it?
<iulian> ScottK: Added to my todo list.  Thanks.
<ScottK> iulian: Thanks for taking care of it.  If you get motivated, libbsd needs a MIR too.
<iulian> ScottK: OK, I'll look into it as well.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<rowinggolfer_> unsure if this is where to ask...
<rowinggolfer_> but I am having troubles getting icons to install
<rowinggolfer_> I package an app
<rowinggolfer_> but the icon doesn't turn up until x is restarted.
<rowinggolfer_> I looked at man dh_icons
<rowinggolfer_> but am unsure how to implement it.
<rowinggolfer_> can anyone give me a clue where else to look.
<sluimers> Wish I'd knew, I'm here as I have a packaging problem myself.
<sluimers> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7885034#post7885034
<rowinggolfer_> sluimers: I'm reading your bug now
<rowinggolfer_> sluimers - it's a python app?
<rowinggolfer_> try this line in control file
<rowinggolfer_> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, ${python:Depends}
<iulian> ScottK: libyaml doesn't only depend on libtest-cpan-meta-perl but some other packages which are in Universe: libpod-simple-perl, libperl-minimumversion-perl and libtest-minimumversion-perl.  libtest-pod-perl is in Main.
<iulian> ScottK: The reason I added these dependencies is because some tests failed.  That said, libtest-cpan-meta-perl is not the only package that needs to be promoted.
<iulian> ScottK: Any advice you'd like to give me regarding this?
<therm> hello everybody
<therm> could it be that libswt3.4-gtk-java is buggy in karmic?
<therm> I think the links are broken
<therm> they link to *.v3449.jar but there is only a *.v3449c.jar in the eclipse folder
<therm> slytherin: Are you able to fix it in repos?
<slytherin> therm: I haven't had time to look at eclipse yet. Ideally eclipse should link against libswt-gtk-3.4-java.
<therm> slytherin: ok
<therm> slytherin: in this constalation I now have to directly add the eclipse plugin in my classpath...not really nice
<therm> slytherin: but will do so... are you planning to link eclipse against libswt-gtk-3.4-java in karmic? And if so, could you inform me? Would be nice
<slytherin> therm: I will try my best.
<c_korn> is the script available somewhere which marks the bugs as fix released according to the (LP: #xxxxxxx) entries in debian/changelog ?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when is evolution 2.27.x will be available in Ubuntu
<kaushal> ?
<thekorn> c_korn, I know of a script using python-launchpad-bugs, not sure if it still working, let me find it
<thekorn> c_korn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Examples   first one
<thekorn> should be a diff of a few lines to get it working using launchpadlib
<c_korn> thekorn: thank you
<kaushal> http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/download.shtml
<jussi01> dholbach: ping
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<geser> kaushal: evolution 2.27.91 is current in karmic (the next Ubuntu version)
<slytherin> c_korn: I think you should ask on #launchpad. I believe the functionality is of the Soyuz (the build module of launchpad)
<c_korn> slytherin: ok
<c_korn> btw: what is the syntax is more than one bug have to be closed: (LP #xxxxxxx,#xxxxxxx) or space seperated ?
<sluimers> rowinggolfer_, it's an RPGmaker, much like pygame
<sluimers> An old and almost abandoned one, but I hope to bring a bit new life into.
<sluimers> into it
<sluimers> At least make it available for Ubuntu
<sluimers> instead of just Windows
<sluimers> no differnence there
<sluimers> I mean, I tried your suggestion, no difference
<rowinggolfer_> sluimers :(
<qiyong> anyone knows the story of casper?
<andv> c_korn, I've updated the bug
<andv> c_korn, the package seems to FTBFS on Debian again
<andv> c_korn, I've added you logs et all
<c_korn> huh, I was able to compile it successfully in karmic
<andv> c_korn, yeah, don't know why it failed on debian
<andv> c_korn, saw a failed tag, so I pinged you
<andv> c_korn, maybe there is a different buildd setup, and it failed somewhere cause of that
<andv> didnt check
<c_korn> yes, thanks. I ping the debian maintainer
<andv> c_korn, feel free to update the bug as soon as you have news
<c_korn> ok
<andv> I'll receive bug mails so I gonna process it as soon as it is fixed on Debian
<andv> ;)
<c_korn> this time I wait until the build also succeeds in debian
<andv> c_korn, yeah, should be better, so we avoid updating the bug again and again
<Kano> hi, do you know that sid has sun-java6 u 16 already
<c_korn> :)
<RainCT> wow apturl is spamming my mailbox
<andv> Kano, we have 16 already too
<andv> Kano, on jaunty
<Kano> checked karmic
<andv> Kano, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6
<andv> Kano, it's not yet on karmic, but will be at some point I guess
<Kano> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sun-java6&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<andv> you should ask jdstrand about that
<Kano> jaunty updates is on 14
<ScottK> iulian: I'd ask pitti if a MIR is needed for all of them.
<Kano> well i just want that benchmarks run with the same java
<Kano> my distro has 6u16 and u has something older
<andv> Kano,     6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04   	 proposed (multiverse)  	 five days ago
<andv> Kano, it's not 14
<Kano> andv: well click on the link i showed you
<andv> Kano, you should check LP for latest updates
<andv> Kano, packages page takes some time to update properly
<geser> I assume karmic will stay at 6u15 as we are now in FeatureFreeze (no new upstream versions) and 6u16 doesn't seem to have any really important fixes
<Kano> thats stupid
<geser> feel free to get an FF exception for it
<andv> Kano, I see not a lot of things done on 16
<Kano> i only use live images for benchmarking
<andv> Bug Fixes
<andv> This feature release does not contain any new fixes for security vulnerabilities to its previous release, Java SE 6 Update 15. Users who have Java SE 6 Update 15 have the latest security fixes and do not need to upgrade to this release to be current on security fixes.
<Kano> i usually never install u, therefore i would like when this would be the default
<Kano> well security, but i prefer to run pts to compare benchmarks
<andv> Kano, taken from sun website
<Kano> i did not say something about security, did i
<andv> Kano, and the only bug fixed is: JDWP threadid changes during debugging session (leading to ignored breakpoints)
<Kano> well, it is not hard to upload latest
<andv> Kano, as geser told you feel free to ask an FFE for it
<andv> Kano, we are in feature freeze now
<Kano> it was out before
<geser> btw: bug #420426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420426 in sun-java6 "sun-java6 6b16 update for karmic, hardy and jaunty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420426
<Kano> you needed too long time then
<andv> will be done for karmic as well then
<andv> and as I said jdstrand will take care of it
<Kano> good
<andv> ;)
<Kano> btw. whats the default pass now to login into the text consoles? before there was no pw
<Kano> in live mode
<c_korn> andv: I got an answer from the debian maintainer: http://pastebin.com/d7d379d98
<andv> c_korn, don't know if it's safe to sync something that failed on debian
<andv> ScottK, what do you think?
<andv> ScottK, scilab FTBFS on debian cause jvm, but builds fine on karmic
<andv> ScottK, should we allow to sync it?
<andv> c_korn, going out for lunc, let's wait ScottK's response about this
<andv> c_korn, and if he agrees, it's ok for me
<andv> * lunch
<iulian> ScottK: OK, thanks.
<c_korn> ok, bon appetit :)
<gnomefreak> was cupsddk-drivers replaced by cupsddk?
<gnomefreak> update wants to remove cupsddk-drivers but not sure if it was changed to cupsddk
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> evolution-mapi-dbg isnt there in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<kaushal> I need this since my evolution is crashing
<slytherin> kaushal: it is not present in karmic as well.
<kaushal> ok
<geser> have you tried the -dbgsym package for it (from the ddebs repository)?
<slytherin> kaushal: there is a separate debug respository though which might have the package you need.
<geser> it contains the debug symbols stripped during build
<jussi01> dholbach: ping again? can you pm me when you have the chance?
<dholbach> jussi01: pong - didn't see a ping yet
<jussi01> dholbach: 12.28 my time, so a while back ;)
<dholbach> I was disconnected shortly - maybe around that time
<andv> geser, what do you suggest to do with scilab?
<andv> geser, it FTBFS on Debian cause jvm, but builds fine on karmic
<andv> geser, should we allow to sync it?
<slytherin> andv: what is the reason for FTBFS?
<andv> slytherin, jvm --> https://buildd.debian.org/build.php?&pkg=scilab&ver=5.1.1-8&arch=amd64&file=log
<slytherin> andv: surprising, is it only failing on amd64?
<andv> slytherin, nope, all archs
<andv> slytherin, expect i386 built from the debian maintainer
<andv> coz it got built on his own environment
<andv> slytherin, all logs available here: https://buildd.debian.org/build.php?arch=&pkg=scilab
<slytherin> andv: If it is building in karmic chroot then sync shouldn't be a problem.
<andv> slytherin, yep, ok
<slytherin> andv: you could try uploading the package to PPA first to make sure that it builds on i386 and amd64 at least.
<andv> c_korn, would you mind sending it to your PPA again?
<andv> slytherin, yeah, gonna send it to PPA again
<andv> slytherin, to be sure
<c_korn> the debian maintainer guesses that it is a random jvm bug and that trying to rebuild would propably fix it
<andv> c_korn, he should ask for a give back then
<andv> c_korn, anyway please send it to your PPA again
<andv> c_korn, and paste the log on the bug report again
<c_korn> andv: I already have built it in a ppa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/414410/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414410 in scilab "scilab 5.1.1-8 seems to FTBFS" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<andv> c_korn, please build it again to be really sure
<c_korn> again ? what has changes since yesterday ?
<andv> c_korn, I guess nothing, but I wanna be really sure it builds, I'm sure you learnt from the past
<c_korn> hm, I cannot restart a build which has succeeded. I have to reupload. building will propably take two hours
<andv> c_korn, when done, update everything on the bug again (hopefully the last)
<andv> c_korn, upload with different versioning
<c_korn> of course
<andv> c_korn, e.g scilab_0.x.xx-8~testbuild
<andv> or whatever
<andv> c_korn, assign the bug to me after the update
<c_korn> ok
<gnomefreak> is cups ok to update? it wants to remove cupsddk-drivers for cupsddk
<gnomefreak> upgrading cups cupsddk it wants to cupsddk-drivers
<andv> gnomefreak, I saw some uploads of cups made by pitti on Debian some days ago
<andv> gnomefreak, dunno if he updated it on karmic as well
<gnomefreak> andv: ok so i shouldnt update them yet?
<andv> gnomefreak, the uploads were pushed to experimental if I remember it right
<andv> gnomefreak, you should ask him :)
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<andv> np
<jdstrand> andv: it may not be me who takes care of karmic for bug #420426, but it will be an archive admin soon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420426 in sun-java6 "sun-java6 6b16 update for karmic, hardy and jaunty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420426
<jdstrand> (my AA day is friday and will do it then if it isn't done already)
<jdstrand> oh, actually, that was requested *after* FF
<jdstrand> as such, since it isn't security related, it'll need an FFe
<andv> jdstrand, aww
<andv> jdstrand, I don't know if it will make to get an FFe
<sluimers> Hello I have a packaging problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255097
<jdstrand> andv: if the features are small enough, it should be easy to justify letting them in
<andv> jdstrand, yeah, will you move it to a FFe request yourself?
<andv> jdstrand, or you prefer opening a new bug for that and then update the main one
<andv> jdstrand, which is the one you linked me before
<andv> sluimers, did you give an pbuilder update --basetgz /what/ever/foo
<andv> sluimers, before starting your build
 * sluimers tries that as he hasn't
<jdstrand> andv: I'm confused 'the one I linked before?'
<andv> jdstrand, yeah, bug 420426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420426 in sun-java6 "sun-java6 6b16 update for karmic, hardy and jaunty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420426
<jdstrand> andv: I'm fine with bug #420426 being the FFe for karmic
<andv> jdstrand, will you move that one to a FFe or do you want me to open a new bug just for that
<andv> jdstrand, ok
<andv> jdstrand, if you won't have time to move it to a FFe, just ping me so I can do it
<jdstrand> andv: well, I don't know enough about it to ask for an FFe. Please follow the standard FFe process but use that bug
<andv> jdstrand, according to http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/6u16.html, the only bug fix introduced is 'JDWP threadid changes during debugging session (leading to ignored breakpoints'
<andv> jdstrand, so if it is a bug fix only release we don't have to ask for an FFe
<jdstrand> andv: can you add all that to the bug so it is clear?
<jdstrand> andv: feel free to mark it as confirmed-- you may want to ping doko to be doubly sure
<andv> jdstrand, yep, gonna add that link, just a second
<andv> jdstrand, he's not online, I guess he'll receive a mail if he is subscribed to the bug, if not I gonna subscribe him
<andv> to have it confirmed
 * jdstrand nods
<andv> jdstrand, done
<andv> sluimers, fixed?
<sluimers> no, learning how to use pbuilder, I actually understand very little of it.
<andv> sluimers, did you update your tarball?
<sluimers> I don't think I even created one.
<andv> sluimers, pbuilder --help will help you on that task
<ScottK> andv: Why do we want the newer scilab?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what package contains libmapi ?
<kaushal> is there a way to find out ?
<Ampelbein> kaushal: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<kaushal> Ampelbein: i did apt-get install libmapi
<kaushal> it didnot work
<blackxored> hello folks, what's the easiest way to check which version of a package is on the development version -currently karmic-.
<blackxored> ???
<blackxored> from the command line, to my best
<geser> packages.ubuntu.com or launchpad
<geser> rmadison
<kaushal> libmapi0 ?
<Ampelbein> kaushal: yes.
<Ampelbein> kaushal: or libmapi-dev if you want the development headers
<ahasenack> does anybody know where I can get the bzr branch for a package in main?
<maco> so im trying to package something and it has a LICENSING file that says GPLv2+ for everything except $SUBDIR which is LGPL. should i go through and add copyright notices to the top of all the files since the author didnt?
<ScottK> maco: If you're packaging it, no.
<ScottK> Suggesting it back to upstream for their next release (with a patch even better perhaps) would be good.
<maco> ok
<ScottK> maco: The absolute requirement is that a full copy of both licenses be included in the tarball.
<maco> oh ok
<maco> in debian/ counts, right?
<maco> ScottK: ?
<ScottK> maco: No.  Upstream needs to ship it.  If they don't, you need to repack the tarball.
<james_w> debian/ is sort-of ok
<maco> ok
<ScottK> james_w: That wasn't my understanding.
 * maco gets popcorn and watches the devs argue
<james_w> ScottK: due to it being a patch and so distributed separately?
<ScottK> That and it can't form the basis for our having the right to distribute it since it's not part of what we get from upstream.
<james_w> true
<james_w> definitely better to have it in the tarball distributed from upstream
<ScottK> The repacking is ~OK since it's like a bug fix patch.  You just have to do it to the upstream bits.
<maco> in the orig.tar.gz?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what will be the next version of evolution email client in karmic ?
<ScottK> maco: Yes.
<ScottK> maco: There's a section in (I think) the Debian New Maintainer's guide on repacking the tarball.
<maco> ok
<slytherin> kaushal: 2.28
<andv> ScottK, I guess c_korn should tell you that
<ScottK> OK
<andv> I was following the sync request only, don't even use scilab
<andv> c_korn, please explain the rationale for having the latest scilab synced to ScottK
<slytherin> andv: c_korn: The info should be added to the bug. The package will need FFE.
<andv> slytherin, nope, it won't need an FFe
<andv> slytherin, it's not a new upstream release
<andv> slytherin, just a revision bump
<slytherin> ahh, sorry
<c_korn> yes, it is no new upstream version
<c_korn> actually there were no changes to scilab itself in the new revision.
<ScottK> So why do we want it?
<ScottK> "Because it's there" isn't sufficient.
<c_korn> well, actually the maintainer wanted it to be synced. I just pinged him to ask if a sync is necessary.
<kaushal> slytherin: Thanks. Just curious to know how did you find it ?
<c_korn> however, the changelog does not contain major fixes: http://pastebin.com/d7af5d21b
<c_korn> "no important changes" according to the maintainer
<c_korn> so I think it also can be skipped if it causes to much troubles
<c_korn> propably not worth the effort
<ScottK> c_korn: "The Debian maintainer suggested it" is a decent reason.
<ScottK> c_korn: Looking at the debian/changelog, I'd say it's worth doing.
<c_korn> fine, scilab is just building in a PPA
<andv> ScottK, please unsubscribe ubuntu-archive from here: #423159
<andv> ScottK, the guy didnt follow the right procedure for sync requests
<ScottK> Bug 423159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423159 in azureus "Sync azureus 4.2.0.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423159
<ScottK> andv: Done.  BTW, we probably want that one if it looks sane.
<andv> ScottK, thanks, yeah, don't worry, gonna follow it
<andv> if the guy won't make a proper FFe request I'll take care of having it done
<ScottK> Great.
<andv> ;)
<ScottK> \o/ - sparc finally getting to some of my NBS related builds I uploaded over the weekend.
<andv> blackxored, I've answered to the bug
<andv> blackxored, as I stated there, it's not a requestsync problem
<blackxored> andv, sorry, my bad then
<blackxored> should I set it back, or you'll do it yourself
<blackxored> ???
<andv> blackxored, np, the bug is alwais editable
<andv> blackxored, have you ever done an FFe?
<andv> blackxored, if not would you mind to check the documentation?
<blackxored> andv, probably not
<andv> blackxored, if not assign the bug to me and I'll do everything needed later when I gonna get back
<andv> blackxored, got it?
<blackxored> andv, got it
<andv> great
<blackxored> andv, your ID???
<blackxored> I'm probably interested in becoming a MOTU since I've been working for debian since a time ago
<blackxored> andv, nevermind
<ScottK> blackxored: Always glad to have new contributors.  Welcome.
<andv> blackxored, thanks, will catch it later
 * andv off now
<blackxored> ScottK, there's no documentation bundle I could take a look at
<ScottK> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ScottK> blackxored: Start ^^^
<blackxored> ScottK, I meant bundle
<ScottK> Ah.
<blackxored> yes I've taken a look at all that, and MOTU too
<ScottK> All our docs are pretty much on the wiki.
<blackxored> you know, big zip file, recopilation :D going home and lurking there
<blackxored> :D
<ScottK> apt-get install ubuntu-policy would be another option.
<ScottK> It's not a lot different than debian-policy
<slytherin> kaushal: Ubuntu usually ships latest version of Gnome. The next version of gnome is 2.28. Evolution is part of gnoem distribution.
<_Fauchi95_> Hello! Can I fix this bug in the same report? It's a other package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qutim/+bug/346528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346528 in qutim "Typo" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> hi _Fauchi95_
<dholbach> _Fauchi95_: what do you want to do there?
<dholbach> _Fauchi95_: are you asking if you can attach a patch to the bug report?
<_Fauchi95_> dholbach, I want fix the bug in app-install-data-ubuntu (You say this as comment) Can I attach the bugfix to this bugreport or must I open a new bug, because it is an other package
<geser> if you fix this bug in qutim, app-install-data-ubuntu will pick it up on the next build (at least I hope so)
<dholbach> _Fauchi95_: as far as I know only has automatically generated data
<dholbach> _Fauchi95_: so if you fix it in qutim, you'll be fine :)
<_Fauchi95_> dholbach, shit! Now I must do this again with qutim
<dholbach> if you want, you can ping mvo on IRC and tell him to update the package again, once your fix has landed :)
<_Fauchi95_> dholbach, :-)
<_Fauchi95_> dholbach, whi mvo?
<_Fauchi95_> *why
<dholbach> he usually does the app-install-data-ubuntu updates
<_Fauchi95_> ok. why I can't find qutime? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qutime
<_Fauchi95_> oh, mist, it's qutim
<_Fauchi95_> *g*
<_Fauchi95_> sorry
<_Fauchi95_> I fix the bug, than I attach it to Launchpad, than I subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsor. than I have done my work? or must I set status to fix?
<_Fauchi95_> dholbach
<dholbach> that sounds good - don't set the status to fixed yourself
<dholbach> just use (LP: #517365813758135) in the changelog and you'll be fine
<_Fauchi95_> dholbach, ok thanks
<dholbach> no worries
<bdrung> nhandler, persia, soren, geser, nixternal, jpds: when will be the MC meeting?
<nixternal> seems that is still in discussion bdrung
<bdrung> ok
<RoAkSoAx> i was just going to ask the same thing
<geser> bdrung: as soon as you manage to get at least 4 MC members for around 30 min into #ubuntu-meeting
<dholbach> q-funk asked the same thing :)
 * dholbach can't right now - on a call
<bdrung> 3 persons are here, one more missing. ;)
<RoAkSoAx> yeah!
<bdrung> it would be good, if i knew when who have time.
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week in #ubuntu-classroom - NOW! :-)
<Milyardo> sudo vim /win 33
<therm> Hello, could somebody please sync velocity from debian? bug 423284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423284 in velocity "Please sync velocity from debian (1.6.2) to universe (at the moment 1.4) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423284
<_Fauchi95_> Waht means a "Ubuntu Member"?
<_Fauchi95_> *What
<runasand> in what context?
<pace_t_zulu> _Fauchi95_: an ubuntu member will have an Ubuntu cloak and an ubunu.com email address
<fabrice_sp_> _Fauchi95_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<_Fauchi95_> Thanks
<pace_t_zulu> Membership in the Ubuntu community recognises participants for a variety of contributions, from code to artwork, advocacy, translations and organisational skills. If you are active in the Forums, or submitting icons or sounds or artwork, then you are eligible for Membership, which gives you a say in the governance of the project.
<doctormo> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get apt to automatically answer configuration questions that pop up during installs?
<joaopinto_> doctormo, you mean debconf questions ?
<soren> doctormo: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<soren> doctormo: Environment variable.
<hggdh> but you may not like all answers...
<doctormo> joaopinto_: Yes I think so, for instance it just prompted me about an ntp config, and this question was stopping a cronjob from clearing the machine.
<joaopinto_> DEBIAN_FRONTEND to noninteractive will set some defaults , I think that is what you want
<doctormo> thanks
<LaserJock> any MOTU Release people about?
<iulian> LaserJock: What's up?
<LaserJock> iulian: I'm wanting some advice on a Multiverse package regarding feature freeze, etc.
<LaserJock> because it's closed source it's a bit difficult to work with
<LaserJock> upstream is pretty good about pushing fixes, but they come out as new upstream releases
<LaserJock> so I'm wondering how to handle FF and beyond
<iulian> LaserJock: Have you filed a bug?
<LaserJock> I haven't yet
<LaserJock> my understanding of the FF policy is if it's a bug-fix only release I don't need a FFe
<iulian> LaserJock: That's correct.
<LaserJock> but it's not exactly clear what bug-fix only is and "microrelease" either
<LaserJock> and is there a time (Beta perhaps) when I should stop uploading such releases?
<LaserJock> my problem is that basically by definition every fix is a new upstream release
<iulian> If the new upstream release contains new features, it means you'll need approval from a release member.
<james_w> new upstream doesn't mean not bug-fix only
<iulian> Bugfix as in no new features.
<LaserJock> well, it's a bit hard for me to determine bugfix vs features
<LaserJock> so say the changelog was: "Now works for ATI drivers", is that a bug fix (not working with ATI cards) or a feature?
<LaserJock> I don't have code to look at a diff for
<LaserJock> to see if it's a large code change or not
<LaserJock> so I'm basically just working with the changelog and what upstream tells me
<zooko> ScottK: it sounds like we have approval from reviewers to upload Tahoe-LAFS into Karmic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/421802 . I think it is waiting on your approval.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421802 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception: Tahoe-LAFS" [Undecided,New]
<therm> Could somebody please sync velocity from debian? bug 423284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423284 in velocity "Please sync velocity from debian (1.6.2) to universe (at the moment 1.4) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423284
<iulian> LaserJock: Yea, that can be a bit tricky when you don't have code to look at.  Have you tested this new upstream release?
<LaserJock> iulian: I haven't myself yet no. It's a bit tricky to test. Upstream has some dedicated QA people that do testing on Ubuntu
<iulian> Oh.  I hope they do the testing using Karmic.
<ScottK> LaserJock: For multiverse (and particularly if this is the package I'm thinking of), I'd say meh.  Go adhead.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Is this your usual multiverse upload?
<LaserJock> ScottK: yes
<LaserJock> they're working to get things rolling better
<LaserJock> they've got a package they've got tested with Karmic (usually they just do the stable release :( )
<ScottK> iulian: I trust LaserJock's judgement here, so I'd say he should just go ahead.  This is a package he's work with for a long time.
<iulian> ScottK: Well, he didn't tell me that, obviously :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<iulian> So yea, go ahead.
<LaserJock> I created the original package for Dapper
<LaserJock> iulian, ScottK: thanks for the consultation. I gotta run off to work (yeah, that's right, *real* work) :-)
<zooko> ScottK: did you see my comment about about Tahoe-LFAS?
<zooko> I mean, Tahoe-LAFS.
<zooko> Okay now I will wait patientlly and do some of my real work, too.  :-)
<zooko>  
<ScottK> zooko: I'm looking at it.
<ScottK> zooko: Approved.
<zooko> ScootK: Whoo-hoo!  \o/
<zooko> Anything I need to do to help upload it?
<ScottK> Ask one of the MOTU that advocated it to upload it.
<zooko> Okay.
<iulian> zooko: I'll take care of it.
<zooko> iulian: thanks!
<zooko> iulian: if you need anything and I'm not around ask in #tahoe
<sluimers> Hey there! I've got a packaging problem. My executable doesn't want to go into my deb package.
<hyperair> stick it into debian/<packagename>/usr/bin
<Laney> or use dh_install
<dreamcat4> I get the message:
<dreamcat4> Warning! This package could not be extracted; there's no browsable directory for it on REVU.
<dreamcat4> oh - because its missing the orig.tar.gz
<dreamcat4> Uploaded:
<dreamcat4> New 'php5-fpm' build target. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/php5
<zooko> I
<zooko> I blogged and identi.ca'ed about Tahoe-LAFS going into Karmic: http://identi.ca/zooko
<c_korn> andv: thanks for the ack :)
<andv> c_korn, np, thanks to you for the fast response
<andv> ScottK, azureus FFE is ready
<andv> ScottK, Bug #423159 if you wanna follow up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423159 in azureus "[FFE] Sync azureus 4.2.0.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423159
<kerim> hiii
<kerim> how can ınstall Qgrub editor on ubuntu whit console
<jpds> kerim: Please use #ubuntu for support.
<kerim> ok thanks
<nicklas__> i can do package update requests in here?
<andv> nicklas__, what do you mean?
<nicklas__> andv: warsow (first person shooter open source game) has been released in new version, 0.5 .... the version in repos is 0.42
<nicklas__> andv: do i have to use launchpad or i can do request here?
<Laney> there's no point
<Laney> we are past feature freeze for karmic
<andv> nicklas__, is it a bug fix only release?
<andv> nicklas__, or it has some new features?
<nicklas__> so you cant put new warsow version in before 10.4?
<andv> nicklas__, answer my questions
<nicklas__> andv: no, new features i think
<nicklas__> andv: the basics are the same, but some new effects and such
<nicklas__> andv: and some new weapon
<nicklas__> andv: howcome?
<andv> nicklas__, as we are past FF (feature freeze) there should be a good rationale for having it accepted
<nicklas__> andv: aah, then i guess there are, just thought you meant it wouldnt accept it if the changes were too big
<andv> nicklas__, also there should be some good testing behind
<nicklas__> andv: hmm ok
<nicklas__> andv: well warsow has been in repos for a long time
<andv> nicklas__, for more informations
<andv> nicklas__, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<nicklas__> andv: here, the article "Warsow 0.5 released!" shows changes, you think its enough to get it accepted?
<nicklas__> andv: and also changelog here, http://static.warsow.net/release/changelog.txt
<dreamcat4> New 'php5-fpm' build target. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/php5
<andv> nicklas__, how big is this package?
<nicklas__> andv: about 200 mb i think
<dreamcat4> [needs packaging] php-fpm http://launchpad.net/bugs/398821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398821 in forssim "Unclear functionality: Enable button (v.0.2.0)" [Low,Fix released]
<andv> nicklas__, the big issue is finding someone willing to update it
<andv> :D
<nicklas__> andv: hmm ok, how you do that? can i update it?
<andv> nicklas__, if you don't have any packaging experience, it will be a bit hard for you
<nicklas__> andv: i figured so
<nicklas__> andv: i know about tarballs and such
<andv> nicklas__, I would wait debian
<andv> nicklas__, you should file a bug against warsow package in debian
<nicklas__> andv: hmm ok, then i quess its easier to install the unified zip on the site
<andv> nicklas__, asking for the new upstream release to be packaged
<nicklas__> andv: i can file a bug request on launchpad too
<andv> nicklas__, debian don't use LP for bug tracking
<nicklas__> andv: no, ubuntu does
<andv> nicklas__, http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<andv> nicklas__, yeah, but I would suggest you to ping debian maintainers about this new release
<andv> nicklas__, so that, in case, we can keep it in sync with Debian
<andv> nhandler, azureus request updated, if you wanna have another look to it
<andv> * at
<nhandler> andv: I'll look at it some time today. Thanks for updating it
<andv> nhandler, thanks to you for taking a look at it ;)
<andv> I gonna follow it up
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-03
<warner> iulian: I just updated #419510 to hopefully make it into a proper sync request for foolscap (which is the remaining dependency for tahoe)
<LaserJock> ok, this could maybe be a stupid question, but update-maintainer doesn't seem to be working, it just puts in me as Maintainer and not MOTU/Core Dev, is something wrong?
<dtchen> LaserJock: probably a bug; see the changes in ubuntu-dev-tools 0.76
<LaserJock> ohh, update-maintainer now checks to see if the packages is in Debian unstable
<LaserJock> hmm
<Laibsch> good morning
<Laibsch> why does the PPA try to build for lpia architecture when the control file looks like http://paste.debian.net/45594/ ?
<dholbach> good morning
<therm> Hello, could somebody please sync velocity from debian? bug 423284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423284 in velocity "Please sync velocity from debian (1.6.2) to universe (at the moment 1.4) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423284
<therm> could somebody please sync velocity from debian? bug 423284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423284 in velocity "Please sync velocity from debian (1.6.2) to universe (at the moment 1.4) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423284
<suji> hi
<PartyBoi2> hi suji
<suji> i have fixed some bugs in xkeyboard-config, where to i send the patch file?
<runasand> suji: to the bug report
<runasand> suji: just write a comment and add the patch
<suji> runasand:in where?
<runasand> suji: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config
<runasand> suji: if there's no bug report open for the bugs that you have fixed, report them and add the patch
<suji> runasand: okey
<dreamcat4> i've made a package for a new php5 variant
<dreamcat4> 'php5-fpm' - a faster alternative to php5-fcgi
<dreamcat4> REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/php5
<dreamcat4> Needs review
<therm> could somebody please sync velocity from debian? bug 423284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423284 in velocity "Please sync velocity from debian (1.6.2) to universe (at the moment 1.4) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423284
<andv> therm, you need an FFe for it
<andv> therm, we are past FF as you may know
<pochu> !ffe
<ubottu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<andv> pochu, ty
<andv> :)
<Laney> oldskool
<pochu> hey andv, yw :)
<pochu> hiya Laney
<Laney> afternoon pochu
<Laney> goocanvasmm was accepted pretty fast
<therm> andv: but isnt it just an update, not a really feature?^^
<Laney> ...now we can update glom
<andv> pochu, ;)
<andv> therm, it's a new upstream release
<andv> therm, so you need an FFe, check the link below for more informations.
<therm> andv, ok
<pochu> Laney: :)
<andv> therm, document which tests you've done on karmic with the latest package
<andv> therm, move it to an FFe
<andv> therm, subscribe motu-release for processing it
<Laney> the new ftpmasters seems to have done the trick, eh
<directhex> pochu, oh, that g-d-s package ought to be ready, i think
<directhex> pochu, give it a test-build in sid
<pochu> great, where can I find it?
<pochu> directhex: or do you mean you're giving it?
<directhex> pkg-cli-libs on alioth
<pochu> alright
<pochu> svn?
<directhex> yeah
<pochu> cool
<directhex> i'm too lazy and/or stupid to convert to git
<pochu> svn works just fine
<pochu> it could be faster though :)
<james_w> can anyone tell me what the code is likely doing wrong to trigger the segfault in bug 414576?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414576 in policykit "systemsettings crashed with SIGSEGV in polkit_authorization_db_is_caller_authorized()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414576
<pochu> directhex: it builds, but lintian output is scary ;)
<directhex> pochu, which lintian output isn't simple "whaaaa NMU" stuff?
<pochu> directhex: it's not about NMU :)
<pochu> well that too, but that doesn't make it scary
<directhex> which bits are scary then? i have no sid pbuilder on here
<pochu> http://paste.debian.net/45611/
<pochu> there are many errors, but fixing debian/copyright should get rid of all of them
<directhex> bleh. i tend to only notice source errors from lintian
<directhex> okay, so the package needs a little love
<AnAnt> is it alright to add a new package in multiverse now ?
<AnAnt> or is that freezed ?
<AnAnt> sorry, I meant universe
<bigon> dholbach: hi, I'm adjusting the dependencies of meta-telepathy pkgs and telepathy-devel-gtk will pull nothing any more as I remove the 2 last depends
<directhex> pochu, apparently sid is unpbuilderable again today, but try now?
<directhex> W: Failure while configuring base packages.
<directhex> pbuilder: debootstrap failed
<dholbach> bigon: sure, do whatever you like with the package :)
<dholbach> bigon: I might still have an interest in telepathy in general, but I can't call myself a maintainer there, so I'll trust you :)
<bigon> dholbach: ok
 * dholbach hugs bigon
<dholbach> great work!
<pochu> directhex: much better now :)
<pochu> directhex: want me to upload? if so, shall I ignore the NMU warnings?
<pochu> -> #d-cli
<blackxored> hello everybody
<andv> hello
<andv> blackxored, so the automatic updates for vuze are only done to plugins?
<blackxored> andv, effectively
<blackxored> mandatory and non-mandatory plugins only
<blackxored> no core, no core patcher, and no swt, at the moment
<andv> blackxored, so you disabled all core / swt libraries except plugins
<andv> which don't do any harm to the archive
<andv> looks ok
<blackxored> andv, exactly my point
<andv> perfect then
<blackxored> the patches are simple as you may see, no big deal, but since I got revision from upstream devs, I
<blackxored> am pretty comfortable with it ;)
<andv> ScottK, did you read the follow ups about azureus?
<ScottK> andv: I did.  I plan to look into it a bit later today.
<andv> ScottK, looks great, thanks
<blackxored> andv, if no more questions and you're ok with it, that seems fine to me, back to work, don't you mind, right?
<andv> blackxored, you've explained everything on the bug report
<andv> blackxored, we just need scott to check it later today
<andv> and then should be fine
<blackxored> andv, great, BTW sorry about the FFE
<blackxored> see you around
<andv> np
<andv> cya
<trip0> i need to run aclocal+automake+autoconf before I configure for my package.  Where do I add that to my debian/rules file for it to work properly?
<james_w> trip0: add "autoreconf -i" as before the ./configure call in the "configure:" target
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bigon> shouldn't gallago completely dropped from the archive?
<maco> i was going to package up mypaint, but i just noticed its in sid. how do i go about asking for it to be pulled from sid into karmic?
<geser> usually with a sync request but we are in feature freeze now, so you need an exception to sync it right now
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week will start in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<andv> bdrung_, please update the audacity sync request into a proper FFe
<RainCT_> dyfet: Hey. Are you a MOTU?
<dyfet> Not yet :)
<dreamcat4> RainCT; Brand new php package uploaded 'php-fpm'
<dreamcat4> faster / more effecient php
<dreamcat4> Can check it out at REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/php5
<ScottK> Get your box rooted even faster than before. ...
<dreamcat4> Just writing out a freeze exception request for Karmic
<RainCT_> haha
<dreamcat4> Paired with nginx = much more memory effectient than apache 2
<RainCT_> ScottK: don't like PHP? :)
<ScottK> RainCT_: I'd say I have a realistic perspective on php.
<dreamcat4> I built it with all the php security patches
<mok0> Why
<mok0> can't I send to channel #ubuntu-classroom?
<AntoineLeclair> the channel is muted for the week
<AntoineLeclair> you have to talk on #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<AntoineLeclair> to avoid the chaos ;)
<mok0> AntoineLeclair: ... even if I'm the instructor?
<AntoineLeclair> ha, lol!!!
<RainCT_> mok0: you're getting answers in -chat
<mok0> RainCT_: thx
<RainCT_> dyfet: hm, have you tested pocketsphinx? pocketsphinx_wsj runs here but I can't get it to recognize anything
<dyfet> RainCT_: are you trying on karmic or jaunty?
<RainCT_> dyfet: karmic
<dyfet> RainCT_: I recall there are some audio issues in Jaunty/gstreamer/pulse audio...
<dyfet> RainCT_: (I meant karmic :)
<RainCT_> (julius is working though)
<RainCT_> dyfet: well, I'll trust you if you say it works :)
<dyfet> RainCT_: I was going to re-test Jaunty, though, just to be sure nothing indeed got broken :).
<dyfet> RainCT_: The only other question I saw with the current package is that the source patches are also part of the deb diff, and not handled as separate patches in a debian/patches directory like with dpatch for example...
<RainCT_> dyfet: It's only the one change at the top of a source file, right?
<RainCT_> ie the declaration for ps_get_prob
<dyfet> RainCT_: true, just a header.  If its not an issue for it being promoted, then that is good :)
<RainCT_> dyfet: It's okay by me, especially as it will probably only be necessary for this release
<RainCT_> dyfet: It needs to be documented in debian/changelog however. I'm about to upload a new revision fixing this and some other stuff (like a missing dependency on python-sphinxbase, missing copyright holder in debian/cpoyright, etc.)
<dyfet> RainCT_: that I missed spotting....
<RainCT_> dyfet: Wanna fill the FFe? :)
<dyfet> RainCT_: Sure...Do I just add a short explanation to the bug in launchpad and subscribe motu-release?
<RainCT_> dyfet: Yes, I'd say use the stuff from the mailing list, and include a link to the package on REVU.
<dyfet> RainCT_: which stuff from the mailing list? :)
<RainCT_> dyfet: You should know, you answered to the thread :P. (Ie. blueprint, gnome-voice-control, no effect on other stuff..).
<dyfet> RainCT_: lol!  Yes, I recall that...I just could not find the original message about ffe's in general ;).
<dyfet> RainCT_: speaking of which I should also move the lubuntu meta into revu properly and do that for it's ffe....
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Can any MOTU check Bug #416262, to see if I need some MOTU release ack?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416262 in aptoncd "Sync aptoncd 0.1.98+bzr112-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416262
<fabrice_sp> there is no upstream new functionalities since a long time, but I prefer to be sure
<fabrice_sp> or should I subscribe MOTU Release, just in case?
<RainCT_> fabrice_sp: if those releases are bugfix only that shoudln't be necessary
<fabrice_sp> RainCT_, Should I bring some upstream changelog then, to justify that?
<RainCT_> fabrice_sp: Yes, that's usually a good thing to do
<fabrice_sp> ok. Thanks :-)
<dyfet> RainCT_: I will subscribe motu-release to #129758 as soon as you upload your changes...
<RainCT_> looks like dput is hanging on the last kb...
<RainCT_> dyfet: ok it's up
<j^> any chance that http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/oggvideotools gets into ubuntu?
<fabrice_sp> j^, you have 3 lintian warnings in the source. Yo ushould fix them
<fabrice_sp> commented in REVU. Have to go. Bye
<LinuxDruid> whats the best way for me to get involved with Motu?
<hyperair> learn how to package, fix bugs, package new things
<hyperair> sync/merge stuff from debian
<hyperair> oh wait he disappeared =.=
<MDC1> i'd need some packaging advice; i've created a patch for nautilus and have a git repo for it as well. It adds a lot of files and therefor Makefile.am and Configure.in is changed BUT nautilus don't use autogen when building the package - whats the best thing to do? create an additional patch that patch the Makefiles and configure files or is there a better solution?
<dreamcat4> you can
<dreamcat4> submit a contribution to upstream SCM for nautilus
<dreamcat4> (after regenerating with new makefiles, confiure file, etc)
<MDC1> dreamcat4, well, upstream is aware of the patches but this is WIP and i'd like to provide a PPA for people to test the features
<hyperair> MDC1: there are three ways.
<mzz> I'm pretty new to this myself, but when facing something similar I just added an additional patch that touched just the generated files (using autoreconf, but running autotools more selectively might be a good idea)
<dreamcat4> You can make your own orig.tar.gz
<hyperair> MDC1: one is to edit the corresponding snippets in Makefile.in, which is what i do if it isn't too complex
<hyperair> MDC1: another is to have a 99_autoreconf.patch which basically runs autoreconf -vfi over it. quite ugly, and makes for a large patch.
<hyperair> MDC1: the third, which i use if #1 isn't feasible, is to have my clean rule remove all Makefile.in's
<hyperair> and run autoreconf -vfi during build, prior to configure
<mzz> MDC1: personally I'm allergic to patching generated files, but perhaps that's just me. Seems a little too easy to accidentally drop changes because some build system decides to regenerate files.
<dreamcat4> yeah - if you patched the autogen files, then must touch -r after patching
<hyperair> touch -r?
<hyperair> don't have to bother, really
<hyperair> diff.gz doesn't take note of time
<mzz> MDC1: so I just went for the 99_autoreconf.patch approach, which should work reliably. I'm too new to debian patching to comment on which works better in practice, that or regenerating at build time.
<MDC1> hmm.. so no obvious thing to do then..
<hyperair> it also doesn't take note of deleted files, which is why #3 that i suggested works.
<hyperair> MDC1: i suggest that you either patch all the Makefile.in's accordingly, or run autoreconf -vfi at build time and remove your Makefile.in's at clean time
<mzz> yay, disagreement
<hyperair> the autoreconf method works well
<hyperair> i just don't like it because it makes for a large patch
<mzz> it does make for a large patch, but when is that really a problem? Someone who actually wants to look at it should be able to notice that this particular patch inside the patch is ignorable.
<hyperair> not just large, but humongous
<hyperair> i don't like big patches, for whatever reason
<mzz> but sure, they'll easily make up 90% or so of your total diff
<MDC1> hyperair, thanks a lot the tips, i think i'll go with patching the .in files, seems the easist to do as it's just for ppa
<mzz> same's true when diffing upstream release tarballs :)
<mzz> MDC1: if you go that route do doublecheck the patch actually takes (if whatever it does doesn't result in a build failure if it's not applied)
<hyperair> MDC1: it can get tedious, and if you've made enough changes, you may miss out something.
<hyperair> mzz: who asked you to diff your upstream release tarballs?
<dreamcat4> Yeah, just don't forget that patching some files and not others in the autoconf dependancy chain will cause make issues
<mzz> hyperair: me!
<hyperair> mzz: too bad for you the.
<hyperair> then*
<hyperair> such huge diffs are crazy to review
<mzz> hyperair: I tend to at least diff configure.ac to see if there are any new switches I should be aware of. Also check for any new documentation or the like I should make sure gets installed.
<MDC1> hyperair, trial and error then ;-)
<mzz> hyperair: I don't actually review the diffs, but the diffstat can be interesting.
<hyperair> yes, it is interesting. but we're going off topic already.
<hyperair> i'm complaining that it makes for an enormous diff that stays within the tree
<mzz> sorry! I shall wander off again
<MDC1> as karmic is feature freeze - there's no way a toolbar editor for nautilus could make it - right?
<hyperair> especially if you keep packaging work within a VCS of some sort, it's annoying to refresh the patch every time you make a build change, considering the patch only contains auto-generated changes.
<hyperair> MDC1: toolbar editor.. probably not.
<hyperair> not unless you can provide a good enough reason in an FFe
<mzz> I haven't figured out a nice workflow for that yet (branch upstream's source and add the debian/ dir or version-control just the debian/ dir separately?) I guess I should've attended the -class session on this earlier :(
<MDC1> hyperair, ok, well - first i need people testing the patches and reviewing the code...
<hyperair> mzz: read up git-buildpackage's docs
<mzz> this sounds like it would involve me learning git
<hyperair> each VCS-buildpackage tool has its own workflow(s)
<hyperair> well if you don't like git then use bzr builddeb or something
<hyperair> or svn buildpackage
<mzz> bzr builddeb sounds promising. Thanks for the pointer :)
<hyperair> =)
<mzz> (I figured I must be missing something when debuild went and tried to stuff my .bzr dir in the .diff.gz)
<hyperair> i rather like git buildpackage because of pristine-tar deltas
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> debuild -i.bzr
<mzz> yeah, I found that, but it still felt like I must be missing something.
<mzz> also, weird upstream dist tarballs are annoying.
<hyperair> heh of course
<hyperair> it's the packager's job to either work around it, or convince upstream to fix it
<hyperair> the latter is a better option
<mzz> yep (if upstream's using autotools or some other well-tested system their dist tarballs should end up mostly sane)
<hyperair> heh not always
<hyperair> if they use make dist, usually it's sane
<hyperair> but some of them insist on using tar -c(z|j)f
<mzz> if they use make distcheck chances of sanity improve further
<hyperair> there was bansheelyricsplugin which had a tarball created using that method sometime back
<hyperair> had all kinds of cruft
<hyperair> like .svn, and Makefile files with plenty of hardcoded paths
<hyperair> and missing Makefile.in's
<hyperair> it had me pulling my hair out
<mzz> this thing had a bunch of .DS_store (or something similar) files in it that iiuc were an artifact of the archiving tool used
<mzz> they obviously weren't in their version control system, which interfered a bit with what I was trying to do
<hyperair> artifact of it sticking around on a mac system.
<hyperair> .DS_store is for mac metadata iirc
<hyperair> either trash or something
<mzz> also a patches/ dir that greatly confused me until I noticed it wasn't in their version control either, so I'm assuming they're patches whoever rolled the release had stashed away there for some reason
<hyperair> you can leave a patches/ dir around
<hyperair> don't clean up unnecessary cruft
<mzz> well, I was trying to do something screwy where I was using a source control branch with the debian/ dir added in to do my packaging, while using the upstream release tarball as .orig.tar.gz, and iirc debuild complained it couldn't represent the file "deletions" that were occurring
<mzz> which really just indicates my workflow's broken and I shouldn't mix a source control checkout and original tarball like that
<mzz> still, I'm making progress! May even end up contributing to MOTU instead of just doing silly ppa things at some point :)
<hyperair> mzz: it's a start. don't need to learn how to use VCSes to contribute, but when you get deeper, you will ahve to know.
<hyperair> also file deletions are fine imo. it's the reason why i suggested the clean rule purging all Makefile.ins in the first place
<neversfelde> bug 221531 needs a SRU
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<neversfelde> to whom can I talk to speed the process up a bit?
<HiGuys> Hi Everyone :). I have a problem. debuild -S -sa returns the error:  debuild: fatal error at line 1329:
<HiGuys> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S -sa failed
<dtchen> HiGuys: could you provide more context, e.g., pastebin the entire command (including PWD) and stdout/stderr?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-04
<HiGuys> http://pastebin.com/m8b47445 here is the complete process of debuild. I followed instructions as said on the youtube videos here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKLabbXTqMc&feature=channel
<arand> Are there any good and clear guidelines for writing debian/changelog:s ?
<andv> arand, be as much verbose as you can documenting the changes you made
<andv> arand, anyway every single changed made since the latest package uploaded must be reported
<andv> * change
<HiGuys> andv...debuild fails everytime i try to use it. full error here: http://pastebin.com/m8b47445
<andv> HiGuys, what did you do that source?
<andv> HiGuys, clean rule didnt do what expected (if there is one)
<HiGuys> ooo
<HiGuys> oops
<andv> start from a clean tree
<andv> and do you work again
<HiGuys> new error: http://pastebin.com/m294775d
<andv> HiGuys, clean rule not working
<andv> check your debian/rules file
<andv> who did that package?
<HiGuys> i did a dh_make...
<andv> well, I guess you know that running dh_make won't make your package working
<andv> without doing any other thing
<andv> check debian/ dir
<andv> and read Ubuntu Packaging Guide to get started
<HiGuys> i'm in the rules file
<andv> or Debian's New Maintainer Guide as well
<HiGuys> i guess these videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKLabbXTqMc&feature=channel are outdated?
<binarymutant> not outdated :D
<andv> HiGuys, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<andv> HiGuys, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<HiGuys> ok, i'll read those
<andv> HiGuys, I guess those videos are all updated
<andv> you just need to follow them the right way
<andv> but please, read those docs before
<neversfelde> cody-somerville: ping
<neversfelde> jdong: ping
<cody-somerville> neversfelde, pong
<neversfelde> cody-somerville: hi, would you have a look at bug 221531. It needs SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531
<LordMetroid> What is Ubuntu doing for so long after one has logged in to one's user? It is annoying as hell to wait after one has logged in, cause in the time it takes to come to the login field, you can go and take a cup of coffee. In jaunty when you logged in you got the system served to you, now I have to wait...
<directhex> making itself a cup of virtual coffee
<warner`> heya, anyone feel comfortable answering a how-to-express-licensing-terms question for our "zfec" package?
<zooko> warner`: FYI: http://allmydata.org/trac/zfec/changeset/332
<warner`> there's one file in Zooko's upstream tarball which was contributed by a guy named Adam, and Adam granted Zooko permission to distribute that file under zfec's license instead of under its original BSD3 license
<warner`> the upstream development tree has (just this second) been fixed to edit the "This file is licensed under BSD3" line in that file, but that's not in a release yet, and we're trying to get the older release in
<warner`> so, it is ok for the debian patch to edit out the licensing line in a source file? Or should our debian/copyright have a clause that explains the history and permission-granting of this particular file? Or what?
<zooko> warner: might as well include a copy of (the relevant part of) Adam Langley's grant of license to me somewhere in the Debian metadata.
<zooko> I mailed it to you.
<warner`> ok
<zooko> ScottK seems to have missed the mention of TGPPL in the "copyright" file.
<ScottK> zooko: It needs a full copy of the license in the copyright file.
<ScottK> warner`: It's better to just explain it.
<ScottK> zooko: It can be copied into debian/copyright.
<zooko> ScottK: the canonical copy is in HTML format, and is currently included as a separate file COPYING.TGPPL.html .  Would you prefer HTML copied into the "copyright" file or a reformat into txt (probably with "links -dump" or something)?
<ScottK> zooko: The text.
<ScottK> COPYING.TGPPL.html doesn't get shipped in the binary.  Debian/copyright does, so it has to be complete.
<zooko> I see.
<ScottK> zooko and warner`: You understand about the ez_setup problem?
<warner`> ScottK: I'm removing those ez_setup lines now
<ScottK> Excellent.
<zooko> warner`: see copyright-zooko2
<warner`> I'd removed a bunch of other setuptools auto-download+build stuff, but missed the earliest one
<ScottK> We're not a fan of ez_setup here.  We have a package archive for a reason.
<ScottK> OK.
<warner`> ScottK: tell me about it :))
<warner`> (well, maybe some other time :)
<ScottK> It's the best way in the long run.
<ScottK> Sure
<warner`> ScottK: (just kidding. I'm not a fan of ez_setup or setuptools, and zooko and I have been at gentle loggerheads about the issue for years)
<zooko> :-)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I can see the benifit for distribution outside a distro, but for a distro it's clearly a bad answer.
<warner`> yeah
<zooko> Heh.  I'm writing a note to tahoe-dev suggesting a Tahoe-LAFS Hacking Weekend, and in writing this note I stumbled upon a new word: "Koalification".
<zooko> I certainly didn't start using setuptools for Tahoe-LAFS for the purpose of complicating Debian packaging.  ;-)
<warner`> zooko: could you edit copy-right-zooko2 to say "fec/fec.[ch]", and maybe throw in a delimiter between the different license sections?
<warner`> heh, I like that term
<zooko> Okay, try copyright-zooko3
<ScottK> Before I became an archive-administrator, I thought I was careful about licensing stuff.  Now that I'm the last guy that checks it, I know what careful is.
<warner`> and what did we decide about Adam's grant?
<zooko> ScottK: :-)
<ScottK> Put a copy of the grant in debian/copyright.
 * ScottK notes a complete lack of activity on any of the distro buildd's and suggests someone ought to upload some bug fixes and stuff.
 * warner` tries to remember how to run his pbulider while zooko edits the text
<ScottK> Thanks TheMuso.  Your timing is perfect.
<zooko> http://testgrid.allmydata.com:3567/uri/URI%3ADIR2-RO%3Adpwa3rep7gja3aoj377xk2ksg4%3Agrc6kxaymnckrlwub3oszxu6bv3awnpwrucuonkfnjnqobzenpda/
<zooko> The file "zooko-copyright4" in that directory has all requests so far up to and including a copy of AGL's grant of rights.
<ScottK> zooko: From what I recall, that seems to cover it.
 * zooko re-reads ScottK's rejection letter.
 * warner` copies zooko-copyright4 into the package
<zooko> Yep, looks like.
<ScottK> zooko: Keep in mind I just read the source.  I didn't build it.  I'd also test build it and run the latest lintian on the result.
<ScottK> I'll do that before i accept it.
<warner`> I'll do that now
<warner`> (I've got a karmic pbuilder for the build, and I'm also spinning up a real EC2 karmic instance to do a proper test)
<warner`> zooko: copyright text looks good. I've gotta run, but I'll try to build this into a new package and upload it to REVU in an hour or so
<zooko> warner`: Great!
<warner`> ScottK: I'll ping you when I get it uploaded for more comments
<ScottK> warner_afk: I won't look at it until it's in the archive again (I can't both review it for upload and be the archive reviewer)
<zooko> Hey folks we're going to have a Tahoe-LAFS Hacking Weekend this weekend.  Join #tahoe and install Tahoe-LAFS on your Karmic systems.  :-)  http://allmydata.org/pipermail/tahoe-dev/2009-September/002789.html
<warner`> ScottK: understood.. thanks for all the advice you can give!
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hey dholbach !
<dholbach> hi fabrice_sp
<warner> ok, new attempt for zfec (0ubuntu2) has been uploaded to revu
<ScottK> warner: You don't need to increment the revision since it got rejected in Source new the revision hasn't been used.
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: did you mean to subscribe motu-release on bug 416262?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416262 in aptoncd "Sync aptoncd 0.1.98+bzr112-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416262
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, as it seems to be a bug fixing only, I don't think it's mandatory
<fabrice_sp> that's why I copied the upstream changelog (to show that no new features has been added)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> hi ara
<ara> hey dholbach :)
<dreamcat4> New REVU Upload: php5-fpm http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/php5
<dreamcat4> Any / all please take a look
<mpontillo> *sigh* I accidentally left massive ctags file in place in a package source tree, then tried to create a debdiff... hello, 600 megabyte patch
<mpontillo> ~1k - that's much better. was wondering what was taking so long ;)
<shriekout> hi
<andv> dholbach, hello
<dholbach> hi andv
<andv> dholbach, do the mentoring program still exist?
<dholbach> andv: you should get in touch with porthose and nxvl_
<andv> dholbach, they can add me as a mentor if needed, right?
<dholbach> yep, exactly
<andv> like we did in the past
<andv> with the bzr branch
<andv> ok, great, thanks for the hint
<dholbach> rock on!
<slytherin> shriekout: hi
<andv> dholbach, and congrats for the videos I saw on youtube
<shriekout> slytherin, hi :)
<dholbach> andv: it's been a while since I did the last
<slytherin> andv: What video? Was dholbach playing with drums again?
<dholbach> but I hope I find some time to do some more screencasts soon
<dholbach> hey slytherin
<andv> slytherin, xD not this time
<slytherin> dholbach: Hi.
<andv> slytherin, was fighting against making a new package from scratch
<dholbach> shouldn't be too hard to do a nice screencast with the content from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs
<slytherin> oh that one.
<andv> was curious to see such a video
<popey> :)
<andv> went home pretty late yesterday and wanted to relax a bit
<slytherin> geser: is the bug number mentioned in the latest ooo-thumbnailer upload correct?
<andv> dholbach, what happened to norsetto?
<andv> dholbach, I remember he worked on motu-mentoring-reception
<andv> in the past
<andv> e.g he was one of the creators, if I remember it right
<geser> slytherin: yes :)
<geser> bug #25827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25827 in ooo-thumbnailer "ooo-thumbnailer - Thumbnails for Openoffice.org documents" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25827
<slytherin> Ahh, I thought it was type. The bug number looked very old. :-)
<geser> 3.5 years old
<frandieguez__> Hi to all, I have a question on upgrade on package
<frandieguez__> I download the clusterssh package from the ubuntu repositories
<frandieguez__> with apt-get source clusterssh
<frandieguez__> and with uscan I try to donwload de updated version
<frandieguez__> but when it suppossedly has to apply the patch from the previous version
<frandieguez__> uscan doesn't make anything
<frandieguez__> This is the output of the command http://paste.ubuntu.com/264924/
<zorael> The eclipse-platform package in Karmic has openjdk-6-jre defined as a dependency, whereas in Jaunty it had the java-runtime virtual packages that were provided by other JREs than OpenJDK. Is this a bug? Eclipse can't be installed without pulling OpenJDK now, and I already have Sun's Java set up.
<zorael> bug, as in packaging bug, that is
<slytherin> frandieguez__: Does the watch file contain 'debian uupdate' in the end (without quotes)?
<frandieguez__> version=3 [NEW_LINE] http://sf.net/clusterssh/clusterssh-([\d\.]+)\.tar\.gz
<frandieguez__> this is the content of the package
<frandieguez__> sorry, watch file
<maxb> Hi, can someone suggest a package that they consider a good example of a python application with private modules?
<maxb> (packaging-wise)
<slytherin> frandieguez__: Add the words I told you to that watch file, delete the just added new upstream tarball and try again.
<frandieguez__> slytherin, that works!
<POX> maxb: gaupol
<maxb> thanks
<blackxored> hello world
<zorael> Karmic's eclipse-platform doesn't have sane dependencies. Should I file a launchpad bug about that?
<slytherin> zorael: sure
<zorael> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/424322 for whoever's interested)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424322 in eclipse "[karmic] eclipse-platform incorrectly depends on openjdk-6-jre, firefox" [Undecided,New]
<slytherin> any telepathy experts here?
<dholbach> slytherin: bigon :)
<dholbach> or folks on #telepathy
<RoAkSoAx> morning :)
<slytherin> dholbach: actually I was wondering if I have to implement IM support in an app using python bindings then should I use python-telepathy. For now I am thinking of only jabber support.
<dholbach> slytherin: I have no idea
<porthose> andv, I will add you to the mentors list today :)  Would you like one or two slots?
<slicer> It there a problem with requestsync? I'm trying to 'requestsync -d unstable --lp zeroc-ice karmic', and it says "The versions in Debian and Ubuntu are the same already (3.3.1-1).", but the version in unstable is 3.3.1-6.
<DktrKranz> slicer: it depends when it has been uploaded in Debian
<slicer> DktrKranz: Well, 3.3.1-2, which is the first version newer than the one in Karmic, is from April.
<slicer> DktrKranz: 3.3.1-6 is a few days old.
<DktrKranz> mmh, so it should be already published
<slicer> DktrKranz: Yet it isn't; Karmic is still using 3.3.1-1.
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week - last day, starting in 16 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<DktrKranz> slicer: run rmadison -u debian -s sid zeroc-ice
<slicer> DktrKranz: That says 3.3.1-6.
<slicer> (though with 'unstable' rather than 'sid', 'sid' didn't work)
<slicer> DktrKranz: If I don't pass '--lp' to requestsync, it will fetch the 3.3.1-6 changelog, I see.
<geser> there is a bug in LP that prevents to keep the Debian mirror on LP to be up-to-date :/
<geser> and requestsync --lp (from karmic) uses the LP API to check the Debian mirror on Launchpad for version info
<andv> porthose, just one please :)
<andv> porthose, I'll be pretty busy in few weeks, so one should be enough
<porthose> andv, Ok :)
<andv> porthose, do I have to subscribe to any mailing list?
<andv> porthose, or you gonna ping me via mail (best option)
<porthose> andv, going to ping you later with a mail :)
<andv> sounds great, thanks
<porthose> andv yw
<andv> ;)
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows how to solve this? http://pastebin.com/d1ff0990a
<RainCT> When where the package screenshots (in gnoome-app-install-, etc.) introduced? Jaunty or Intrepid?
<dreamcat4> nicklas_ looks like they revoked their GPG key
<nicklas_> dreamcat4: yeah, but how about the moblin-menus error?
<dreamcat4> apt-get  --allow-unauthenticated maybe?
<dreamcat4> can't read german
<ScottL-work> if packaging latest ardour for hardy backport, would it be best to compile it in ppa?
<RainCT> ohh, packagekit's software updates app is pretty nice
<slytherin> RainCT: is it something like creating service packs?
<RainCT> slytherin: Nah, it's basically like our update tool but using a tray icon :P
<RainCT> slytherin: Although it has a tool to create service packs too
<slytherin> hmm
<RainCT> slytherin: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/4839/capturaservicepackcreat.png
<slytherin> this looks good, I can now help my friends in installing packages without internet.
<c_korn> is there a template file for the debian/copyright format described on http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ in jaunty ?
<RainCT> c_korn: afaik no, but here you have a sample from oe of my packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/265155/plain/
<c_korn> RainCT: ok, thanks.
<sistpoty> out of interest, are there any tools to actually parse dep5 yet?
<sistpoty> as in licensecheck --dep5 debian/copyright . -r
 * RainCT recalls someone mentioning this at UDS but doesn't know if anything has been done yet
<RainCT> btw, are empty lines in eg. a license supposed to be " ."?  (I've been wondering this for quite some time, but only seen one package doing this so far :P)
 * ScottK thinks it's a huge waste of time and a source of future pain.
<sistpoty> ScottK: I disagree, if tools exist... as this could easily automate the question if new files with uncertain licenses have been added for a new upstream version
<ScottK> sistpoty: In the meantime it introduces an entire new class of ways to get packaging wrong.
<ScottK> Debian/copyright is already hard enough to get right without adding the complexity of a custom structured format.
<RainCT> ScottK: Ideally there would be some tool to validate debian/copyright files ("desktop-file-validate"-like)
<sistpoty> ScottK: that's true, and I guess one reason I don't follow dep5 myself. It's only worth if actually tools exist
<ScottK> I've found it quite discouraging that some MOTU tell new contributors that the MUST use it.
<sistpoty> indeed
<sistpoty> btw.: /me implemented his own copyright checker which generates a human readable copyright file... see faumachine/scripts/check_license.py
<RainCT> sistpoty: "faumachine" being what?
<sistpoty> RainCT: a virtual machine and the name of the sourcepackage ;)
<ScottK> This is the same package I had to reject the first time since debian/copyright was missing?
<sistpoty> ScottK: yep, because the copyright file is part of the orig.tar.gz (it still gets copied to debian, but on clean)
<sistpoty> however the script really generates its own copyright file and shows a diff on each build if not empty. Very handsome if a student/researcher adds another undocumented file with doubtful origin :)
<sistpoty> so we're never in the situation of script error -> copyright vanishing :)
<prefrontal> i have two packages in REVU, libquarter and emergent. both of these fail to build in pbuilder, but build fine when using a fresh karmic vmware virtual machine instead. this is because my packages rely on libqt4-dev, specifically the header files for QtOpenGL, which does not work in pbuilder, but which works in a virtual machine.
<prefrontal> can someone please tell me who I can talk to about this? i presume MOTUs will continue trying to pbuild my packages, fail on the standard CMake check for QtOpenGL (the exact same one used by all of KDE), and tell me my package is borked, which I don't think is true.
<sistpoty> prefrontal: do you have build-depends set up correctly?
<prefrontal> yes, my package builds in vmware
<sistpoty> prefrontal: but vmware doesn't really start from a minimal build-depends, does it?
<prefrontal> i think the issue is simple: when you include libqt4-dev the standard check used by all of KDE for QtOpenGL, a check designed by both KDE and CMake, the prerequisites for QtOpenGL aren't actually there
<prefrontal> so it may be an issue with build depends, or it could be an issue with mesa gl (software virtualized opengl, which libqt4-dev depends on), but in either case, i don't see how that is a flaw in my package (?)
<sistpoty> prefrontal: then you should add the packages providing these to build-depends
<prefrontal> i am not an opengl dependency expert. in particular, i do not expect any user of my software to use MesaGL, so this pbuilder dependency on MesaGL seems like a bug to me
<sistpoty> prefrontal: but you want to compile against opengl headers, right?
<sistpoty> (or rather compile making use of opengl headers=
<prefrontal> lets just talk about libquarter, which is a Qt/Coin3d interface library, and does need to compile against opengl headers directly
<prefrontal> so here are the dependencies for libqt4-dev http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libqt4-dev
<prefrontal> I see libglu1-mesa-dev     The OpenGL utility library -- development files
<prefrontal> and yet QtOpenGL, which is supposed to be 100% working based off of libqt4-dev dependencies only, does not work with that package installed
<sistpoty> prefrontal: ah, I see
<prefrontal> i actually don't know how to fix this, even if I were to add more stuff to Build-Depends
<RainCT> btw, if any motu-release member is bored, an "ack" for PocketSphinx would be appreciated (LP: #129758) :)
<sistpoty> prefrontal: what do you have installed in vmware? libglu1-xorg-dev or libglu1-mesa-dev or anything else providing libglu-dev
<RainCT> (or a second advocation for the package on REVU as well)
<sistpoty> bug 129758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129758 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pocketsphinx" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129758
<sistpoty> RainCT: seb128 is your man with the FFe
<prefrontal> sistypoty, it will take me a few mins to get the vm up, brb
<RainCT> sistpoty: oh, how so?
<sistpoty> RainCT: looks like a gnome thingy to me, so he's the delegate for gnome
<sistpoty> RainCT: please correct me, if I'm wrong though ;)
<sistpoty> (and iirc, he's an archive admin as well, so that would solve the problem to require archive-admin confirmance to new it as well)
<RainCT> sistpoty: Well, pocketsphinx isn't GNOME related at all and gnome-voice-control has GNOME in the name but is afaik not a core project.. But OK will ask him :)
<RainCT> Thanks
<sistpoty> RainCT: sure, no problem (btw.: not-core -> seb128 is the man for universe)
<RainCT> Ah, didn't know that :)
<RainCT> uhm well, I guess else the mail would be from ubuntu-release and not motu-release :P
<sistpoty> heh
<wolfe> ^_^
<dyfet`> well, its (pocketsphinx) definately universe
<wolfe> just double checking, bugs can be fixed and sent to the repos, yes?
<sistpoty> wolfe: sure
<ScottK> Yes
<sistpoty> wolfe: that's what FF is all about actually :)
<wolfe> FF?
<sistpoty> Feature Freeze
<RainCT> Feature Freeze
<wolfe> I've only performed a couple fixes in the universe, I was thinking about spending some more time contributing
<sistpoty> any help is welcome :)
<wolfe> I did keep my chat logs from the step by step instruction here :) even though I somehow managed to botch it the second time around ;)
<wolfe> heh.. I want to create a bug report mocking my other one about "ubuntu being for humans" :)
<wolfe> I should take a picture and post it along showing I'm a kangaroo :) I'm a furry with a fursuit ;)
<sistpoty> RainCT: btw.: df on spooky gives: /dev/md0              70568272  60638840   6372984  91% /srv
<sistpoty> RainCT: I doubt spooky will survive lusty lizard (or whatever it'll be called)
<sistpoty> RainCT: unless we really purge some old stuff
<wolfe> lusty lizard? :D
<wolfe> really now?
<sistpoty> wolfe: just speculating
<sistpoty> wolfe: come up with a better idea :P
<wolfe> oh, I wasn't disagreeing
<RainCT> sistpoty: yeah, linking identical tarballs is planned since ages and should give us some more space.. I'm too lazy to work on that though :P
<sistpoty> wolfe: and I was joking ;)
<wolfe> I'm a furry, we make those type of assumptions and jokes all the time
<wolfe> sistpoty: :(
<wolfe> sistpoty: lusty lizard would be nice though ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-05
<wolfe> the scalies would all start using ubuntu for the name, heh
<sistpoty> RainCT: I could try with fdupes for the moment... but not today though
 * RainCT decides to do something productive and starts preparing the gnome-voice-control 0.3 package
<RainCT> (well, if that can be considered productive :D)
<sistpoty> go, fix some bugs :P
<sistpoty> bdrung: mind to update recommends of audacity due to ffmpeg transition from *-unstripped-* to *-extra-*?
<sistpoty> superm1: same for mythexport... ^^
<prefrontal> sistpoty my vm has libglu1-mesa-dev and libglu1-xorg-dev
<sistpoty> prefrontal: than compare that to pbuilder?
<sistpoty> prefrontal: I assume only one of the two is getting drawn in
<prefrontal> there is only one file in that package, and it is irrelevant.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/libglu1-xorg-dev/filelist
<prefrontal> oh, it depends on the mesa version.
<prefrontal> i don't get all this mesa stuff - mesa is a software implementation of opengl... i suppose everything that needs opengl compiles against mesa, but then the actual implementation is provided by whatever opengl library is loaded into memory at runtime?
<bdrung> sistpoty: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/audacity.git;a=commitdiff;h=a2700651beb136c291d0852a6ab6c4d5faa8feaf and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/423801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423801 in audacity "Sync audacity 1.3.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New]
<sistpoty> bdrung: oh, nice, thanks!
<bdrung> np
<bdrung> sistpoty: bug #423845 needs to be fixed before the sync
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423845 in wxwidgets "conflict with glib 2.21 in GSocket" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423845
<sistpoty> bdrung: yep, just read it... I'll eventually upload this, but I guess not before tomorrow (since I don't want to look at wx being tired)
<bdrung> :)
<LaserJock> kinda quiet around here, everybody off for the weekend?
<sistpoty> hey LaserJock
<sistpoty> LaserJock: how are you?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: hi! doing pretty good
<sistpoty> LaserJock: cool! Dr. Laserjock ;)
<LaserJock> I finished my PhD, got a job near Boston, and moved clear across the US (3,500 miles), all in ~ 1 month
<sistpoty> wow
<sistpoty> LaserJock: have you heard, that we (as in motu-release) would like to see you as a delegate for edubuntu again?
<LaserJock> ah, I did see that email. I was going to reply, but got a little side-tracked
<LaserJock> I think I'm fine with doing that
<sistpoty> cool, excellent :)
<LaserJock> I'm not sure yet how involved I'm going to be given my job, but I think I can do the delegation OK
<LaserJock> I'd even like to get back into MOTU a bit if I can
<sistpoty> and now, where are you're working at?
<LaserJock> I'm a bit rusty with all the policies
<sistpoty> heh
<LaserJock> I'm working at the Air Force Research Laboratory
<LaserJock> at the Hanscom Air Force Base
<LaserJock> I'm sort of officially a rocket scientist now ;-)
<sistpoty> woohoo... I assume I mustn't ask further then :P
<sistpoty> heh
<LaserJock> I'm honestly not sure how much I can and can't say
<LaserJock> it's nothing secret, but you never know with these military types :-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> are you involved in these stargate missions, LaserJock? :P
<LaserJock> heh
<shriekout> oh
<LaserJock> I'm in space vehicles
<shriekout> stargate!
<LaserJock> no stargates for me
<LaserJock> I'm just a chemist
<sistpoty> :( *g*
<sistpoty> that's what they all say *g*
<LaserJock> of course ;-)
<LaserJock> the paperwork is tremendous
<sistpoty> oh boy
<LaserJock> I'm really starting to wonder how the military can possibly *do* anything
<LaserJock> took me almost a month to get the badge to get on the base
<LaserJock> I still don't have official computer access
<LaserJock> and I *have* to run windows :(
<RainCT> And I thought the military is something serious.. :P
<sistpoty> haha
<LaserJock> I wondered what would happen if I reformated one of there computers and put Ubuntu on it
<LaserJock> I'd probably go to the firing squad :-)
<sistpoty> or they wouldn't notice if you use kde :P
<LaserJock> even worse than Windows is I have to use Outlook
<LaserJock> so, how is MOTU handling the archive reorganization?
<sistpoty> well, it's not there yet
<sistpoty> but afaik many MOTUs have voted to be generalists... I can only speculate what that means for archive reorg
<LaserJock> that should give them all-but-seeded-packages upload access I'd think
<RainCT> dyfet`: Uhm.. I can't get 0.3 to build. The version from SVN (which has recent changes, unlike 0.3 which is from 2007) works though
<RainCT> (well, the recognition accuracy is *awful*, but I guess I need to tweak my settings a bit more)
<RainCT> (uhm.. if I shout it gets better :P)
<trip0> my package has multiple .so library files.  what's the right way to specify 'version' and 'major' for them?
<trip0> in the rules file...
<ripps> Hello, I'm the maintainer of the gmpc-trunk ppa, and I was wondering if it would be possible to give gmpc-0.19 a freeze exception? It's gonna be released in a week or two and I was wondering how likely it was.
<ScottK> ripps: As long as it's well tested and seems reasonable, it's quite possible.  We're fairly early in feature freeze at this point.  No guarantees.
<ripps> Well, the version to be released should be pretty similar to the git version in my ppa. It's been in freeze for about 2 weeks and I've heard very little problems with it.
<ScottK> Then I'd suggest file for an FFe after the release and we'll look at it.
<_theWarrior> hello everyone
<_theWarrior> i want to get involved in the ubuntu pkg management and got to know about motu through one of my friends...i would like to know about the basic knowledge one should have to get involved and the minimum amount of time one is supposed to spend for that, I can spend 6/8 hrs per week...
<ScottK> You can spend as little or as much as you want.
<_theWarrior> ScottK, thank you...can you provide me some links to get started my self with the basic knowledge....i've partially gone through the ubuntu motu wiki pages....
<ScottK> That's the best place to start.
<ScottK> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ScottK> _theWarrior: ^^
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, let me ask you something.. don't you ever sleep?? :)
<_theWarrior> thank you, ScottK
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: I do every now and then.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, I always see you around... :)
<LLStarks> hi
<LLStarks> we have a serious packaging problem for python-zope-interface
<LLStarks> other packages like python-lazr-restfulclient are looking for it
<LLStarks> but the actual package is python-zope.interface
<geser> python-zope-interface is provided by python-zopeinterface (main)
<geser> but there is also a python-zope.interface in universe
<hyperair> python-zope.interface should provide python-zope-interface as well, imo
<hyperair> or not. maybe it's the other way round.. packages should be depending on python-zopeinterface rather than python-zope-interface
<geser> I don't know the current (and future) naming policy for the zope.* packages so can't tell which package should depend on what name
<geser> but I guess the zope.* names are the current one
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpadlib/+bug/424751
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 424751 in zope.interface "python-zope.interface package is sometimes mistakenly called python-zope-interface" [Undecided,New]
<LLStarks> here's the bug
<LLStarks> python-apport has been un-updateable for over a week
<LLStarks> unless you use python-zopeinterface
<geser> what error do you get exactly as the bug doesn't mention it
<geser> I had no problem to upgrade python-launchpadlib
<LLStarks> no error
<LLStarks> python-apport can't be updated
<LLStarks> ignore the url labeling of python-launchpadlib
<LLStarks> here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/424751
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 424751 in zope.interface "python-zope.interface package is sometimes mistakenly called python-zope-interface" [Undecided,New]
<LLStarks> better?
<LLStarks> python-zope.interface dependency is sometimes mistakenly called python-zope-interface
<geser> what happens if you try it?
<LLStarks> try what? using python-zopeinterface?
<LLStarks> it'll upgrade.
<LLStarks> the python-apport package
<geser> upgrading python-apport
<LLStarks> yeah, but it was stuck for over a week
<geser> stuck?
<LLStarks> version stuck
<LLStarks> and this was a fresh install
<geser> I still don't understand the actual problem you have
<LLStarks> python-apport updates were held back
<LLStarks> because of the python-zope-interface conflict
<LLStarks> launchpadlib, restfulclient, and the like were also affected
<LLStarks> if i tried to update python-apport, it would throw a conflict in those packages
<geser> ah, you have python-zope.interface installed because an other package needed it?
<LLStarks> no
<LLStarks> that's how the alphas were shipped
<LLStarks> with a broken zope-interface setup
<geser> can't believe it
<LLStarks> the error cascade in synaptic was like this
<LLStarks> python-apport > launchpadlib > restfulclient > zope.interface
<geser> I've tried installing python-apport in my karmic pbuilder and it worked fine
<LLStarks> we'll your setup is lying
<LLStarks> i had to uninstall python-zope.interface and install python-zopeinterface to upgrade python-apport
<LLStarks> and python-zope.interface was installed by default.
<kwadronaut> i know about the karmic freeze, but i couldn't find the answer: upstream released a security fix (+other bugfixes), would it be ok to bump the package?
<geser> that would be an interesting error as python-zope.interface is in universe
<kwadronaut> or does it require a debdiff and only fix the security issue?
<LLStarks> well, that's how it was
<geser> kwadronaut: it's still possible to upgrade the package, and given that it's only bug-fixes no feature freeze exception is needed (but check the changes if that's the case)
<LLStarks> earlier this week i fresh-installed from my jaunty liveusb and reupgraded to karmic since usb-creator was busted as of a few days ago due to an inability to use iso files with the new devicekit backend.
<geser> which alpha do you use?
<LLStarks> upgrade-manager -d
<LLStarks> python-apport was never upgraded
<LLStarks> or it was, but a lesser version
<LLStarks> and then version-locked
<LLStarks> at 1.5-0ubuntu2
<geser> which alpha did you test to get this problem as I don't have it on my system (the python-zope-interface one)?
<LLStarks> what do you mean?
<kwadronaut> geser: thanks for the info. I'm not the maintainer of the package in question though, could you point me to documentation on how to proceed?
<LLStarks> i went from jaunty release to karmic current
<kwadronaut> i could package it, but where should i dump it then..
<LLStarks> i've been using karmic for months though
<LLStarks> i did a reinstall last week
<geser> kwadronaut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate should be a good start
<kwadronaut> thanks
<geser> LLStarks: just I understand it correctly: you did a fresh install of jaunty and upgraded it to karmic?
<LLStarks> yes
<LLStarks> BUT ONLY BECAUSE I COULDN'T MAKE A KARMIC LIVEUSB
<LLStarks> usb-creator was busted
<LLStarks> and it still is
<geser> and after the upgrade from jaunty to karmic you had python-zope.interface installed (instead of python-zope-interface)?
<LLStarks> apparently
<geser> I assume some of the upgraded packages pulled it in through recommends
<LLStarks> i don't know
<LLStarks> geser, unrelated note. why is gparted default for live but optional for install?
<geser> sorry don't know
<christoph_debian> heya all! I don't need a FFe for a new debian/ubunt revision? would it be possible to sync linux-libertine -2 or -3 from debian to fix lp bugs 421550 200204 ? If so I'll fill a sync request after rebuilding on karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421550 in linux-libertine "[Karmic] Linux Libertine fonts wrongly defined/set up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421550
<sebner> christoph_debian: shouldn't need a FFe since it's -2 and -3
<sebner> christoph_debian: yeah, doesn't need a FFe, just checked
<christoph_debian> ok just filling a sync request then
<christoph_debian> -3 is a maintainer change so -2 would be ideal but I doubt you can sync something that is no longer in unstable
<christoph_debian> and it won't hurt
<sebner> christoph_debian: syncs get the newest version automatically
<christoph_debian> jep it's not a problem anyway I think
<christoph_debian> sebner: done 424772
<sebner> christoph_debian: ACKed, if the sync is processed and really fixes the issue please close the specific bug report
<christoph_debian> sure :) thanks
<sebner> welcome :)
<geser> anyone from ~motu-release around?
<AnAnt> seems that Debian is considering to use upstart :)
 * christoph_debian wants to see all the flames on d-devel@
<AnAnt> flames ?
<geser> iulian, nhandler, ScottK, vorian: do I need a FFe for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/265525/ ?
<c_korn> is there a way to find the build dependencies for a python package ? like checking the configure.ac for autoconf based build systems ?
<mzz> assuming distutils: anything setup.py imports needs to be there at build time (recursively)
<mzz> I don't know of a convenient way to check for that (grep isn't all that convenient but may suffice)
<mzz> oh, and also any -dev packages it needs if it builds extensions
<mzz> (again setup.py is where you'd look for those)
<c_korn> mzz: ok, thanks.
<doctormo> Hey, if there is an up to date package in debian, what's the best way to a) check to see what version is in karmic and b) pull from debian to upload to my own ppa for ubuntu?
<kwadronaut> or maybe you should request a sync?
<AnAnt> doctormo: rmadison -u debian <source package name>
<doctormo> AnAnt: does that work for ubuntu too?
<doctormo> kwadronaut: Can I have a sync please?
<AnAnt> doctormo: oh, if you want to check the latest in ubuntu, just drop the '-u debian'
<doctormo> Great, looks up to date in karmic, job done
<AnAnt> doctormo: the only way that I know for pulling from debian, is find the package on packages.debian.org, then dget <url of dsc file>
<doctormo> AnAnt: Yes that sounds familar
<AnAnt> doctormo: maybe there's something better in devscripts
<porthose> ubuntu-dev-tools  'pull-debian-source <package name>"
<AnAnt> porthose: thanks !
<porthose> np you can also pull-lp-source :)
<iulian> geser: Yes, because of strip_versions.  Please file a bug if you didn't already and subscribe motu-release.  As far as I can see, a few vulnerabilities have been fixed. You'll surely get an exception.
<iulian> geser: Please ping me with the bug # and I'll ack it.
<AnAnt> cool
<iulian> Who is Artur Rona?
<iulian> i.e. what is his nickname?
<ScottK> geser: +1 from me based on the changelog (feel free to put that in the bug when you write it).
<RoAkSoAx> morning
<moldy> hi
<randomaction> iulian: https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew
<moldy> hi
<moldy> while trying to upload to my ppa, i am having trouble with his error: File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>, but uploaded version has different contents.
<zooko> Good morning, folks! (UTC-6)
<moldy> hey zooko
<geser> iulian, ScottK: bug #424820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424820 in zodb "[FFe] Update zodb to 1:3.8.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424820
<iulian> geser: Approved.
<c_korn> if a python package based on setuptools as build system does not have --prefix or --destdir support is it better to patch the setup script to support those arguments or to just install everything manually using the install files in the debian directory ?
<POX> c_korn: --root is DESTDIR equivalent and --prefix for PREFIX
<POX> c_korn: ./setup.py --help install
<c_korn> --root is also not known: python setup.py --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/python-tpprotolib install this gives: "error: option --root not recognized"
<iulian> RainCT: Could you please take another look at python-zfec (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zfec) and advocate if OK?  My knowledge about Python packaging is at a low level, unfortunately.
<POX> c_korn: you're missing "install"
<POX> take a look at random DPMT / PAPT package
<c_korn> POX: oh, the order of the arguments are important: I did "setup.py --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/python-tpprotolib install" instead of "setup.py install --root=$(CURDIR)/debian/python-tpprotolib"
<c_korn> POX: thank you.
<RainCT> iulian: Sure. Why is it still on REVU though, was it rejected?
<RainCT> ah I see
<POX> RainCT: force iulian to do it via DPMT (zooko will be happy :)
<iulian> :)
<loic-m> btw, RainCT, shouldn't gnome-scan be removed from REVU/Needs Work?
<loic-m> It's been renamed as gnomescan and the version uploaded is in Karmic now
<RainCT> loic-m: yeah, archived it
<loic-m> thanks RainCT
<RainCT> iulian: Looks good to me.
<RainCT> iulian: If you're in reviewer mood, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pocketsphinx is looking for reviews :).   (there's a pending FFe for it)
<iulian> RainCT: OK, thank you.  I'll take a look at pocketsphinx later on.
<moldy> argh argh argh, launchpad is driving me crazy
<geser> why?
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys ... is it too late to sync a package from squeeze?
<Laney> depends what for
<pace_t_zulu> open-vm-tools
<pace_t_zulu> karmic version is 2009.07.22-179896-2
<pace_t_zulu> squeeze version is 2009.08.24-187411-1
<pace_t_zulu> should i file a bug?
<Laney> depends for what reason
<pace_t_zulu> new version?
<geser> we are in Feature Freeze
<geser> so you should have a better reason than just "new version", e.g. important bug fixes, security fixes, etc.
<pace_t_zulu> geser, i'll build the new version and put it on my ppa... see if it fixes some issues i'm experiencing
<pace_t_zulu> Laney and geser, ty
<pace_t_zulu> is there a problem with debian's git repository?
<pace_t_zulu> http://git.debian.net/?p=debian/open-vm-tools.git
<DktrKranz> pace_t_zulu: that package has been moved, http://git.debian-maintainers.org/?p=vmware/open-vm-tools.git
<pace_t_zulu> DktrKranz: ty ... would be nice if that had been noted
<DktrKranz> It has been in recent upload in Debian, I guess it hasn't been synced in Ubuntu yet
<pace_t_zulu> would that be a reason to sync with the squeeze version for karmic? to prevent confusion?
<pochu> pace_t_zulu: no, you gotta check if the new version introduces new features, and if so you need an exception
<pace_t_zulu> pochu: ty
<pochu> pace_t_zulu: see if there's an upstream ChangeLog or NEWS file and see what changed
<pace_t_zulu> pochu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265702/ ... the NEWS file
<DktrKranz> pace_t_zulu: it seems it provides some new features, so an exception is required. See wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<pace_t_zulu> pochu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/265704/ ... the ChangeLog file
<pace_t_zulu> DktrKranz: ty
<dhillon-v101> hi everyone
<pace_t_zulu> hi dhillon-v101
<dhillon-v101> pace_t_zulu: how are you
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: ok... trying to work out an issue where my karmic VM doesn't sync with the host
<pace_t_zulu> think a bug report might be in order
<dhillon-v101> pace_t_zulu: ah, I am new to this place but I have read about MOTU
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: welcome... ubuntu is a great community
<pace_t_zulu> much friendlier than freebsd or opensolaris... in my experience
<dhillon-v101> pace_t_zulu: oh I have been working with the ubuntu-doc team for a while now and yah it is really friendly
<dhillon-v101> pace_t_zulu: can you get me started here
<dhillon-v101> pace_t_zulu: are you there
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: yes
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: sorry... didn't see your last msg
<dhillon-v101> pace_t_zulu: that's okay so can you get me started
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: sure... here is an excellent video... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyEl3w7SFK4
<dhillon-v101> I have seen those before
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: and here is a good wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: i'm not a motu btw
<dhillon-v101> alright I will look at it
<dhillon-v101> so how can I help here
<pace_t_zulu> dhillon-v101: if you figure that out... let me know... i'm still trying to work that out myself
<dhillon-v101> :)
<ScottK> It depends a lot on what your interests and experience are.
<ScottK> LucidFox: I have what I think is a qconf problem and I see your name in the copyright for the script in question.  I'd appreciate a spot of help if you are willing?
<LucidFox> ScottK> That's weird... I'm not an author of qconf
<ScottK> LucidFox: You show up in the qink qconf scripts.
<LucidFox> Or perhaps it is qink?
<ScottK> It is
<LucidFox> Yes, right :)
<LucidFox> I wrote that
<ScottK> Ah.  Perhaps you could look at why it can't find liblinklevel on several archs.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qink/0.3.5-2build1
<ScottK> LucidFox: I built it in my PPA with dephelper in verbose mode.  Here's the log for amd64: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa/+build/1204291/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.qink_0.3.5-2build1+ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Currently libinklevel4 is NBS and the build failures are blocking it from being removed from the archive.
<ScottK> My guess from the other archs is that if configure would succeed then the builds would work.
<LucidFox> To be frank, perhaps it would be better to remove qink. I stopped developing it, and there are better alternatives.
<LucidFox> Such as inq.
<ScottK> If it's dead upstream, that's a reasonable position.
<LucidFox> I am upstream. :)
<ScottK> Right, so if you think it should be removed, then please file a removal bug.
<ScottK> You might also do the same with Debian.
<trip0> what's the best way to package a qmake based project?
<pace_t_zulu> any vmware users in here?
<runasand> pace_t_zulu: yeah
<trip0> i don't think dh_make understands qmake...
<pace_t_zulu> runasand: do you use open-vm-tools?
<LucidFox> CDBS has a qmake class
<LucidFox> but not qconf
<LucidFox> qconf is similar to autoconf in terms of invocation, though
<LucidFox> ScottK> I'll file the removal request then.
<pace_t_zulu> reporting a bug in debian seems like a pain in the ass
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu, it is, unless you use reportbug :D
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: on it
<kwadronaut> hmmm 'Since Debian Policy 3.8.0, embedded code copy are officially not allowed in Debian anymore.[snip] has been discontinued.' is that a problem for ubuntu?
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: who the hell are you anyway :P
<AnAnt> Hello, is Rolf Leggewie here ?
<ScottK> kwadronaut: Yes.  That's a problem for Ubuntu.  We don't like code copies either.
<kwadronaut> ScottK: aha. it is gpl 2 code, included in a different package which has other functionality. Should i request removal, or only file a bug against that problem?
<ScottK> kwadronaut: File a bug.  The ideal would be to teach it to use the external library.
<RainCT> didrocks: I guess you already know by now but quickly is failing on postinst here, syntax error in quicklyconfig.py ("__version__ = 0.2.1" is wrong, converting 0.2.1 into a string fixes it)
<didrocks> RainCT: yes, 0.2.2 is now released :)
<didrocks> RainCT: I got catch by some automation that replaces variables during executing setup.py :/
<kwadronaut> ScottK: thanks. That would mean writing an external library :-/
<ScottK> kwadronaut: Well what's the code a copy from?
<ScottK> If there are two packages with copies of the same code, then it should be split out and they should both use it.
<kwadronaut> ScottK: that's not likely to happen. it's about silc-client and irssi.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well file the bug anyway.  Maybe someone will get motiviate.
<AnAnt> what is "embedded code copy" ?
<kwadronaut> AnAnt: i think it refers to the chapter of convenience copies of code
<kwadronaut> (referring to debian-policy)
<AnAnt> oh, I found it
<AnAnt> kwadronaut: thanks
<AnAnt> ok, let's say that there are two packages: covered & verilog
<AnAnt> both packages have those files in their source: lxt2_read.c & lxt2_write.c
<AnAnt> is that too a problem ?
<kwadronaut> i'm not the right person to judge that, i'm just a simple user
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> am I supposed to put up with this sort of conduct (even if I had done a mistake) LP 375148 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375148 in sl-modem "no more /dev/ttySL0 device node" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375148
<AnAnt> am I asking in the proper channel ?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> AnAnt: I made a comment in the bug.
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> superm1: Hello, dkms in jaunty used to accept pushd & popd, and not work with cd, yet in karmic it is the opposite. Why's that  ? I tried to figure out from the changelog if there is any mention of it, but there wasn't
<AnAnt> ok, it's late here
<AnAnt> bye
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-06
<RainCT> out of curiosity, is there any music player using clutter (eg with a cover view as main UI, or whatever), other than the media center stuff (which is designed to run fullscreen)?
<astronouth7303> is there a page about getting a package into universe?
<astronouth7303> can you?
<ScottK> astronouth7303: One can, but not at the moment.  We add new packages at the start of a development cycle and focus on fixing bugs towards the end.
<ScottK> !revu | astronouth7303
<ubottu> astronouth7303: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<kwadronaut> astronouth7303: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<ScottK> What kwadronaut says too.
<astronouth7303> ok, thanks
<MTeck> What would you think about the ability to have you're own little dashboard so you can log in and see things such as open bugs assigned to you, add a short note, view open bugs in a speific project, etc?
<ScottK> I would think if I needed such a thing, Launchpad ought to provide it.
<ScottK> Reasonably certain I don't need it, but most of my work here isn't very bug driven.
<MTeck> ScottK: I'm thinking about trying to add the feature to LP
<ScottK> I can already get a list of bugs assigned to me.
<ScottK> bddebian: You around?
<bddebian> ScottK: Was just heading to bed, what's up?
<ScottK> bddebian: I got a simple QA upload perhaps for you in Debian.
<bddebian> ScottK: OK, have it posted somewhere?
<ScottK> bddebian: Not yet
<ScottK> Want me push it to mentors and you can upload it tomorrow maybe?
<bddebian> ScottK: Sure, anywhere, then just leave me a /privmsg so I don't forget :)
<ScottK> Should only take a few minutes to get ready
<coppro> where's the policy on bug reports at?
<AnAnt> Hello, is Rolf Leggewie here ?
<YokoZar> Is there a sane way to marry quilt and cdbs?
<YokoZar> other than switch out cdbs for debhelper ;)
<pochu> YokoZar: yes
<pochu> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<pochu> on your rules file
<pochu> that's all :)
<moldy> help, launchpad is driving me crazy
<lifeless> how so
<moldy> how can i make my ppa *forget* packages i uploaded in the past?
<lifeless> AFAIK you can't
<lifeless> rationale: users may have downloaded them already, so the versions can't really be recycled.
<moldy> i keep getting that "already exists, but uploaded version has different contents" stuff, it's driving me crazy
<moldy> i don't understand how to avoid that
<lifeless> don't regenerate upstream tarballs and don't reuse version numbers
<moldy> i don't think i can avoid regenerating the upstream tarball
<lifeless> oh?
<moldy> i did bump the version number though
<moldy> i am developing a python package. i use this tools to generate a deb out of my setuptools package: http://github.com/astraw/stdeb/tree/master
<moldy> would bumping the upstream version everytime help?
<wgrant> Yes, but that's wrong.
<moldy> what do you suggest?
<moldy> btw, why would it be wrong, if the actual sources changed?
<lifeless> moldy: use pristine tar
<lifeless> moldy: have the package be a normal package as opposed to a 'native' package
<lifeless> moldy: and then the last 'release' of the package will have a constant tarball
<wgrant> moldy: If the actual sources changed, then you should bump the version.
<lifeless> update that when you do a release
<moldy> i guess i started playing with the debian/ppa stuff a little too early
<lase> Laney: Hi, I'm trying to package a program but need help with the rules file. The compile instructions for the program: http://pastebin.com/m5408c06
<lase> Should I start from the rules.tiny file?
<Laney> lase: yeah
<Laney> try a build with that file and see what goes wrong
<Laney> (if anything)
<Laney> then I'll be able to help you further
<lase> ok, will try but the install instructions are not really standard
<Laney> it's easier to work with things if you have an idea of where you are and where you need to go
<lase> i run debuild -S, http://pastebin.com/m5408c06
<lase> and this is what debuild gives: http://pastebin.com/m2518294
<LLStarks> there is a dependency problem
<LLStarks> geser, you may have said otherwise, but i'd like to present this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259339
<geser> I've never said that there is no problem, just that I can't reproduce it easily
<geser> and in our last discussion I just wanted to understand how to possibly reproduce it
<LLStarks> i have no idea
<hyperair> hmmm why does command 2>&1 > /dev/null still dump error outputs to terminal while command 2>/dev/null 1>/dev/null work?
<hyperair> LLStarks: nice timing :)
<LLStarks> my x session cut out
<LLStarks> it'll probably cut out again.
<hyperair> hmm wait, it's supposed to be the other way round. i feel stupid now
<xnox> Hello =) Is there a way to query which version a particular package has in other distros? eg fedora, opensuse etc
<ScottK> superm1: Would you please look at the myth stuff in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libraw1394-8 - we're getting close to done with that transition.
<bddebian> ScottK: Uploaded (finally.. sheesh)
<ScottK> bddebian: Thanks.
<bddebian> Is there a clean way to pass DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip to pbuilder?  I swore I found a way but I'm having a brianfart :(
<ScottK> bddebian: Does using --debbuildopts do it?
<bddebian> Not unless I'm doing it wrong
<ScottK> OK.  Well that's the only knob I found that seemed likely.
<ScottK> TheMuso: libffado no longer builds for lpia and is an rdepend of jack.  Would you please look into if we should convince libffado to build on lpia or jack should be taught not to expect it there?
<ahe> i'm trying to build my first package but the configure script can't be found during debuild and it seems that the source code isn't extracted or at least it's called in the wrong directory
<ahe> could some explain to me how the upstream source code is extracted at all, please?
<ahe> is this done in the rules file?
<ahe> or does this happen implicitly?
<geser> dpkg-source does it (once you have a debian source package)
<geser> the steps are: tar xf the.orig.tar.gz, patch it with .diff.gz and make debian/rules executable
<geser> after that the target from debian/rules can be used
<ScottK> geser: I've got a FTBFS I'm fixing that I needed to add #include <cstdio>  to.  I added it in filename.h.  In the relevant bug in Debian, they added it to the .cpp file.  It builds with it in .h.  Which is preferred?
<quidnunc> Is there a way to use the command line to download source from a PPA? Something like pull-lp-source?
<ScottK> quidnunc: You can use dget if you have the path to the .dsc file.
<geser> ScottK: The .cpp file is probably better as the included functions are only known to the .cpp file and not all files which include the .h file
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<quidnunc> ScottK: Why doesn't dget work for the dsc here?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedet/+bug/385002
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 385002 in cedet "New release CEDET 1.0pre6" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ScottK> quidnunc: Because that's a direct link to the launchpadlibrarian, not a regular package file like (PPAs redirect to the librarian).  Use dgetlp for these.
<quidnunc> Thanks ScottK
<quidnunc> ScottK: Erm, dgetlp doesn't seem to work either (Failed to fetch <<diff.gz>> file, aborting)
<ScottK> Not sure then.
<ahe> geser: but shouldn't this also be done when i try to build the binary package with 'debuild'?
<quidnunc> ScottK: Thanks anyway
<ahe> when i execute it without parameters my rules file fails because it can't find the configure script that is there in the orig.tar.bz2
<geser> ahe: when you call debuild you should be inside your source package
<geser> or do you have a tar inside a tar?
<ahe> i have a directory with a subdirectory debian and the package files
<ahe> in the level below there is the orig file
<ahe> i call debuild form this "middle" directory
<geser> and the orig file below your current dir contains the package files (further tar files)?
<ahe> geser: yeah, i can build a source package there by calling 'debuild -S' and before my rules file did anything useful debuild ran and built source and (empty) binary packages in this directory
<ahe> the "middle" directory is completely empty except for the debian subdir
<ahe> shouldn't debuild extract the source to debian/tmp or and execute the rules file there?
<ahe> ok i think i see my mistake now
<geser> debuild is used to build a source and/or binary packages
<ahe> i have to extract the source into the directory with the debian subdir
<ahe> i only did metapackages so far and just copied such a template
<ahe> geser: thanks for the help
<quidnunc> Is there an option to aptitude that says "update to the latest version of the named packages, ignoring apt-pinning">
<quidnunc> ?
<ramvi1> When I try to compile Wubi I get sh: i586-mingw32msvc-gcc: not found, how do I fix that? http://pastebin.com/d22aabd04
<RainCT> iulian: thanks for the REVU :)
<hyperair> ramvi1: install mingw32
<ramvi1> hyperair: nice! THanks
<hyperair> np
<ramvi1> hyperair: Now I'm getting grub-mkimage: invalid option -- 'c'. http://pastebin.com/d4ca84a77
<ramvi1> When I try to compile Wubi I get grub-mkimage: invalid option -- 'c'. How do I get around that? http://pastebin.com/d4ca84a77
<NoelJB> I don't believe that it is in MOTU, but it was suggested on #ubunut+1 that I pop in here anyway and ask for someone to look at bug 422234.  The fix has been out upstream, simple fix, without it there is ZERO functionality in the currently published package, and I've posted the necessary debdiff.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422234 in vinagre "vinagre crashed with signal 5 in vinagre_utils_get_builder()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422234
<Laney> viganere is a main package
<Laney> if the sponsors are subscribed it will be looked at
<NoelJB> Laney, whom do I make sure is subscribed?
<NoelJB> Laney, and (as I said) I realized that it wasn't MOTU.
<hyperair> ubuntu-main-sponsors
<NoelJB> Thanks for confirming.  I just finished doing that.
<hyperair> ramvi1: i have no idea. never used grub-mkimage before
<Laney> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/SponsorshipProcess?action=show&redirect=DeveloperGuide%2FSponsorship
<ramvi1> hyperair: But I'm not the one using grub-mkimage. It's the makefile of wubi. Isn't that weird?
<hyperair> ramvi1: check that you're having the correct grub version.
<hyperair> ramvi1: it needs grub2
<hyperair> aka grub-pc
<ramvi1> I've installed grub-pc
<hyperair> then i have no idea
<hyperair> go poke the maintainers of that said makefile
<hyperair> or ask in #grub
<ramvi1> ok, thanks for your time :)
<hyperair> np
 * zookoafk upgrades his son's laptop to Karmic
<zooko> Yikes.  "lzma: Decoder error.. 51%"
<diwic> How many hours per week is a "Ubuntu Universe Contributor" expected to spend on Ubuntu?
<geser> between 0 and 168
<diwic> Well, that doesn't seem to overwhelming
<diwic> s/to/too
<iulian> RainCT: Yea, sorry for the delay.
<funkyHat> Hi, is there a page where I can view open needs-packaging bug reports?
<iulian> Look for bugs which have 'needs-packaging' tag set.
<funkyHat> Thanks iulian :)
<RainCT> iulian: Isn't a problem, I have to wait for the FFe anyway :)
<iulian> Ah, right.
<funkyHat> Although, is it actually worth making new packages at the moment? Maybe I should look at helping somewhere else
<Ryan52> ifvoid: thanks!/g 24
<Ryan52> err oops
<Ryan52> how do I get a package reviewed/sponsored/whatevered right now?
<Ryan52> do I need approval first from a release person?
<funkyHat> Ryan52: attach the diff.gz to the bug report I think
<Ryan52> well this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Ryan52> says "Up through RC, if a MOTU believes upload of a new upstream release that just has bug fixes in it is warranted, they may upload it using this process:"
<Ryan52> but it doesn't mention what to do with uploads that aren't new upstream releases.
<Ryan52> my upload is just a bugfix. (right now the program in karmic is completely broken, I'm fixing that)
<sebner> Ryan52: bugfixes are always welcomed. attach the debdiff to a bug report
 * funkyHat is feeling stupid
<Ryan52> sebner: okay. then what do I do?
<andv> Ryan52, is it a bug fix only release?
<Ryan52> it's not a new upstream
<andv> Ryan52, if yes, you don't need an FFe
<funkyHat> I am trying to fix a bug, I've updated the source package, but I'm trying to build the package using dpkg-buildpackage to test it, and I'm getting an error that seems unrelated to the changes I made
<Ryan52> andv: okay.
<Ryan52> so once I attach a debdiff, who do I bother?
<Ryan52> this channel?
<andv> Ryan52, subscribe universe-sponsors
<sebner> Ryan52: is the package in main or universe?
<Ryan52> ah, okay.
<andv> Ryan52, if the package is in main, subscribe main sponsors
<andv> Ryan52, package name?
<funkyHat> http://pastebin.ca/1556446 < did I break this, or am I just not building it right?
<sebner> funkyHat: either install the stuff mentioned or use pbuilder to build the package
<funkyHat> ah :)
<funkyHat> I had a feeling I was just being stupid, thanks
<andv> funkyHat, no, just some unmet deps
<andv> funkyHat, just start to use pbuilder
<andv> funkyHat, apt-get it and do an pbuilder --help for what you can do with it
<funkyHat> Building with pbuilder now :)
 * c_korn also likes sbuild :)
<Ryan52> iulian left :(
<Ryan52> nhandler, asac: can one of you sponsor this please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-web-photo/+bug/423822
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423822 in gnome-web-photo "Take screenshot from web does not work." [Medium,New]
<andv> Ryan52, can you please tell me package's name?
<Ryan52> andv: gnome-web-photo
<funkyHat> I am completely new to this packaging thing, I've tried to follow a couple of the developer week sessions but they've all been at awkward times, and reading the logs isn't as good because I can't ask questions :D
<andv> Ryan52, if you can wait one day, I can do it for you
<sebner> funkyHat: heh, there are a couple of wiki pages helping you, else you can ask here
<andv> funkyHat, first of all, you should create a working tarball
<andv> funkyHat, pbuilder --help is your friend again
<Ryan52> andv: sure, thanks!
<andv> Ryan52, let me see your debdiff
<Ryan52> andv: it's on the bug I posted.
<andv> yep, reading
<funkyHat> andv: at the moment I am just trying to fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/420434 which appears to just need a change to debian/control(.in) but I will find out soon whether I've missed something :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 420434 in brasero "Replace wodim dependency with dvd+rw-tools" [Wishlist,New]
<andv> funkyHat, if you have any problem, just ask here
<andv> I'll help you if I'm around
<funkyHat> Thanks :)
<andv> Ryan52, looks fine
<Ryan52> cool.
<andv> Ryan52, I'll have to test it out
<andv> Ryan52, plus I'll have to have an ack from asac about it
<Ryan52> why?
<andv> Ryan52, he follows ffox / xulrunner stuff, so I would like to have him looking at those changes
<Ryan52> ah, okay.
<andv> Ryan52, ping me tomorrow
<Ryan52> well he wanted me to fix it to use XPCOM glue correctly, but I failed at that.
<Ryan52> this at least fixes it for now, tho still in a very wrong way that makes me sad. :)
<andv> I'll see if he likes your fix
<andv> else you'll have to follow what he suggests
<andv> :)
<andv> Ryan52, ping me tomorrow (same time)
<andv> and I'll let you know
<Ryan52> kk
<Ryan52> my first non-sync upload to Ubuntu. how did this happen? :P
<andv> Ryan52, oh cool
<andv> Ryan52, the first sponsored upload is alwais great
<andv> Ryan52, I don't know if your versioning is correct
<andv> Ryan52, 0.8-0ubuntu1.ffox35 is the one before
<Ryan52> oh.
<andv> so I guess you should adjust it
<andv> to follow previous upload syntax
<Ryan52> are you sure? all the versions I've seen are -0ubuntuX
<andv> Ryan52, your versioning is *right*, but asac changed the way of versioning that package
<Ryan52> yes, because it was a upload for ffox35
<Ryan52> now it's not an upload specific to that
<Ryan52> well I dunno, what do you suggest?
<Ryan52> 0.8-0ubuntu1.ffox35.1 ?
<andv> nono
<andv> actually keeping asac's versioning
<andv> should be 0.8-0ubuntu2.ffox35
<Ryan52> ah
<Ryan52> what's the point of the extra .ffox35?
<andv> but I'll ask him to be sure
<andv> don't know, I've not added it
<andv> when asac will review your patch, I gonna ask about versioning as well
<Ryan52> okay.
<andv> Ryan52, he's off now, so everything will happen tomorrow most likely
<Ryan52> andv: can you also write on the bug that you're going to sponsor it so that nhandler doesn't? :)
 * Ryan52 used his super ping-people-you-know powers too early this time :P
<andv> Ryan52, just assign it to me
<andv> plus add a comment
<andv> waiting asac's response about this
 * funkyHat wonders where the package he just built has been put
<andv> funkyHat, /var/cache/pbuilder contains everything you may need
<andv> funkyHat, look into result dir
<sebner> funkyHat: + /result
<funkyHat> result is empty :/
<andv> bad news then
<andv> lol
<sebner> funkyHat: did the build succeed?
<funkyHat> As far as I can tell
<andv> funkyHat, paste console messages
<andv> on a pastebin
<funkyHat> http://paste2.org/p/416514
<andv> funkyHat, are you really sure your result dir is empty?
<funkyHat> Yes
<funkyHat> I have brasero_2.27.91-0ubuntu3_source.changes in ~/Projects/motu/brasero
<sebner> funkyHat: use the search function to look for libbrasero-media-dev_2.27.91-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<andv> funkyHat, locate libbrasero-media-dev_2.27.91-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<andv> funkyHat, use that command
<andv> Ryan52, done?
<Ryan52> andv: done with what?
<andv> Ryan52, setting me as assignee plus adding a comment 'waiting asac's comment about this'
<micahg> andv, you might want to have him run sudo updatedb first
<Ryan52> andv: ah, yep.
<funkyHat> Isn't sudo updatedb a bad idea?
<micahg> it updates the locate database
<funkyHat> Or is it clever enough not to scan private dirs?
<sebner> funkyHat: you could also use the graphical search ^^
<funkyHat> I used find instead
<micahg> that works, just a little slower
<Ryan52> andv: can I /msg you real quick?
<andv> Ryan52, yes
<funkyHat> !
<funkyHat> ~/pbuilder
<awalton> hey guys, having a headache trying to figure out something:
<awalton> how do I conditionally install a file if we're on a x86 (but NOT 64-bit) system
<awalton> I'm sure this should be easier than my brain is trying to make it
<geser> what's the reason for it?
<awalton> the library doesn't work on 64-bit OSes
<awalton> (it's a win32 compat shim)
<Laney> use the Architecture: field
<andv> awalton, specify archs manually
<andv> awalton, modify architecture field on debian/control
<awalton> well that's the rub, we want it to build it on other archs, but we just don't want the shim to be installed
<geser> is the package usefull without this file on 64-bit systems?
<awalton> it still works to load native libraries
<awalton> we just don't want the wine-like shim loader installed
<geser> you could check for which are you are building and conditionally install the file or not
<awalton> the library I'm working on (libbml) loads 'buzz machines', but they can either be built natively (if we have the source), or we can load the win32 dlls.. if we want to do the latter, we have to have a dll-shim, but it doesn't work unless we're on x86-32
<awalton> that's what I'm trying to do geser, but my brain's not working it out
<Laney> $DEB_HOST_ARCH
<awalton> is there a simple way to test in the rules file if we're on x86 but not amd64 from DEB_HOST_ARCH?
<geser> awalton: see the manpage for dpkg-architecture, it contains also some examples which you can use in debian/rules as a starting point
<awalton> lemme check that out
<funkyHat> Ok, I have tested my brasero package and it seems to work fine, do I attach the .diff.gz or a different file?
<funkyHat> *to the bug
<funkyHat> Oh I use debdiff, right
<geser> the .diff.gz for a new upstream version and a debdiff for a bug fix
<funkyHat> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/420434 could someone have a look at this and check I've done it right? :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 420434 in brasero "Replace wodim dependency with dvd+rw-tools" [Wishlist,New]
<geser> funkyHat: the patch itself looks good
<geser> you can subscribe the ubuntu-main-sponsors team to the bug to get it reviewed and eventually sponsored/uploaded
<funkyHat> Ok, done that :), anything else I should do?
<geser> wait :)
 * jdong looks with a bit of worried paranoia at appbundles.org...
<TheMuso> ScottK: Ok will have a look later today.
<quentusrex> Anyone know if it is possible to have the same package build for multiple releases of ubuntu?
<Laney> yes this is very normal
<quentusrex> I'd rather not have to maintain 3 different packages, one for 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04
<quentusrex> and the upcoming 9.10...
<quentusrex> what's the best way to do this?
<Laney> quentusrex: PPA?
<quentusrex> Laney: is there a way to do that in the PPA? I haven't been able to find anything describing that...
<quentusrex> only ways to specify a single release for the package...
<Laney> quentusrex: I think you're supposed to upload to the oldest release you support and then copy the source
<quentusrex> hmm...
<quentusrex> what do you mean by copy the source?
<quentusrex> make an exact copy, and only change the changelog to state the newer release?
<nicklas_> yo
<Laney> no, it's an option in the PPA interface
<Laney> to copy packages to another release
<funkyHat> Where can I find nice easy bugs to fix, for someone that has just started these things? :)
<funkyHat> I am looking at Harvest new incoming, but most are not ones I can do anything with, and the harvest sourcepackage list is big and scary looking
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-06
<kklimonda> ScottK: subscribe ubuntu-release along with ubuntu-sponsors or can you take a look at bug 626704 now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626704 in shutter (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Shutter 0.86.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626704
<ScottK> kklimonda: Please subscribe the release team.
<kklimonda> done
<kamal> oops -- I accidentally let requestsync subscribe ubuntu-sponsors on bug #631190 ... would a kindly ubuntu-sponsor please unsubscribe that for me please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631190 in hamlib (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Sync hamlib 1.2.12-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631190
<Laney> done
<kamal> ty Laney :-)
<Laney> nps
<kamal> oops again!  my FFe was approved (ridiculously quickly!) so now I'll re-subscribe ubuntu-sponsors ... doh!
<kamal> ScottK: ^ or alternately, should I let you do that?
<ScottK> kamal: No.  You can.
<kamal> ok, thanks!
 * ScottK saw it was there already when he approved the FFe.
 * ScottK will strive to be less ridiculously quick in the future.
<kklimonda> :)
<kamal> ScottK: yeah, what up with that!?  ;-)   thanks Scott!
<kklimonda> tumbleweed: wrt to gnome-python-desktop is anyone working on rebuilding it or should I prepare a no-change rebuild? Also hamster-applet hasn't failed in my local chroot so I haven't noticed it :/
<tumbleweed> kklimonda: I'll file a debdiff for it, but I'm not a core dev
<tumbleweed> kklimonda: bug 631204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631204 in gnome-python-desktop (Ubuntu) "New upstream version brasero requires a rebuild" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631204
<micahg> tumbleweed: I'll have to submit the lintian changes as patches to debian, I don't want to increase our diff because of them
<tumbleweed> micahg: I agree, I was just commenting on the amount of them...
<micahg> tumbleweed: yeah, I'll try to pay more attention to those
<tumbleweed> only the debian maintainer can ever really deal with them. sponsoring packages in ubuntu, you get used to ignoring things that really should be dealt with. I used to pay more attention to them when sponsoring than I do now
<micahg> tumbleweed: well, I'm proposing the merge, so I should pay more attention :)
<tumbleweed> yeah, try not to feel too guilty :)
 * tumbleweed goes to bed. Why am I awake?
<Laibsch> anybody here using pbuilder together with custom hooks?  I'm trying to use the $BUILDRESULT variable in one of my hooks, but for some reason the variable is empty or not set to any value.  The script itself is called just fine.  /usr/lib/pbuilder/hooks/B10-test: http://paste.debian.net/87862/
<Laibsch> Output of that script from a pbuilder run is just "BUILDRESULT is set to ", so the variable seems to be not set to any value.  I thought it was one of the "official" variables that I could use freely?
 * lucidfox sighs
 * Rhonda sighs
<lucidfox> this project I'm working on is exactly what's wrong with Java
<lucidfox> The Java philosophy: instead of the cleanest possible implementation, use whichever technology has the coolest sounding name, even if you can't find legitimate ways to squeeze it into the program.
<DktrKranz> AlanBell: wrt blogtk, it's not a "real" blocker. I just wanted to have a tarball including a full text of apache license
<didrocks> Laney: I wasn't able to connect yesterday. Backlogging… apparently, it was epic :}
<AlanBell> DktrKranz: thanks, I think I will try to contact the author
<AlanBell> DktrKranz: so it is OK in the bzr repo, just needs a new tarball release right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jayreding/blogtk/devel/annotate/head:/LICENSE
<DktrKranz> AlanBell: it's just me who is picky, it should be fine packaging 2.0 as well
<AlanBell> ok, so what are the next steps, anything I can do?
 * AlanBell is not a motu or DD
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> didrocks: was rather, but I believe all the pieces are ~ready, depending on what you want to do
<didrocks> Laney: I don't see the gtk-bean binding
<didrocks> Laney: in any case, first is to get everything ready in universe
<Laney> it's depwait
<didrocks> Laney: and banshee? depwait too, needs merging?
<Laney> first we need to upload libgpod to main
<Laney> that's only available in git
 * didrocks looks for rdepends
<didrocks> Laney: can we move the discussion in ~1h about libgpod to #ubuntu-desktop? (need seb128 to ack the update or not)
<didrocks> as it rdepends on both amarok and rhythmbox-plugins
<Laney> ok then
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Laney> in the meantime if you could get gudev and gio binary NEWed that will let beans build
<didrocks> Laney: right now, only seb128 is available and I prefer to not disturb him before we talk about libgpod (hundreds of emails on Monday morning to catch up) and I didn't find any other aa
<persia> The primary archive-admin-of-the-day for today is in UTC-7, which means a bit of a wait for "Monday morning", unfortuantely for those needing AA action.
<micahg> persia: US is a holiday today
<persia> Oh, even better :)
<bilalakhtar> Thanks tumbleweed for the upload!
<Rhonda> tumbleweed? The one from today's xkcd?
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: tumbleweed -> Stefano Rivera's nickname, over here
 * bilalakhtar notices that some tumbleweed it lying outside his door
<didrocks> Laney: gio is already synced, right?
<didrocks> Laney: do you have a bug number for gudev
<didrocks> Laney: gudev is done too, in fact
<bilalakhtar> How does one get a nick 'Disconnected by services'?
<AnAnt> Hello
<huats> morning
<bilalakhtar> Buon giorno, BlackZ !
<BlackZ> hi bilalakhtar
<OwaisL> hello friends. Yesterday, I uploaded my app to REVU. Got some errors and took care of them as RainCT told me to. Now only one warning remains that's Standards-Version.
<OwaisL> RainCT told me to use Standards-Version: 3.9.1 and I did.
<OwaisL> but lintian is not happy about it. Can it be ignored or what
<OwaisL> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/gmailwatcher-1009061227/lintian
<OwaisL> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gmailwatcher
<Rhonda> \o/ cjwatson
<OwaisL> Ok. it's done. Waiting for review now. Anyone got time? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gmailwatcher
<nigelb> OwaisL: lintian version on revu is a bit old, so don't worry about it
<nigelb> if you can run a lintian check locally, that would be great
<nigelb> I would highly encourage you to first push the package to debian and then sync to ubuntu
<OwaisL> nigelb: OK. What should I put in the control file
<OwaisL> nigelb: It is ubuntu specific. Uses Messaging-Menu etc.
<nigelb> OwaisL: Ah!
<nigelb> In that case you just need review and ack from motu :)
<nigelb> motu et al
<OwaisL> nigelb: cool.
<OwaisL> nigelb: BTW you are from Bangaloru. right?
<nigelb> yep
<OwaisL> nigelb: I'm from Srinagar/Pune.
<nigelb> whoo, cool
<OwaisL> nigelb: from srinagar. studying in pune.
<OwaisL> :)
<nigelb> :)
<OwaisL> so nigelb, should I put 3.8.4 or 3.9.1 in debian/control
<nigelb> newer would be preferred
<micahg> OwaisL: you need to make sure the package is at whatever standards version you put in debian/control
<nigelb> OwaisL: why aren't you using debhelper 7 awesomeness yet?
<OwaisL> nigelb: I don't actually know any of this yet. haven't packaged anything. Actually the app is built using quickly. I just edited the files to make it good for REVU.
<nigelb> Ah.
<persia> With newer enhancements in python integration with dh7, someone probably ought either port quickly to py-stdeb, or port python-distutils-extra to use dh7
<nigelb> At least worthy of a bug in quickly if it isn't already there.
<OwaisL> will file it.
<persia> nigelb, It's not quickly, really.
<persia> One needs to make sure that the underlying tools do the right thing.  Then either quickly gets it automatically, *OR* one can file a bug against quickly to switch tools.
<nigelb> persia: Oh.  I was under the mistaken assumption that quickly made the packaging.  Didn't realize that quickly just used the tools already available.
<nigelb> OwaisL: If you want to try dh7, http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
 * nigelb hopes that was the right link
<persia> nigelb, Nope.  Uses python-distutils-extra right now.
<micahg> nigelb: dh7 and source format 3 are 2 different things
<nigelb> micahg: aha, I was having that sinking feeling
<nigelb> micahg: dh7 is detailed on the new maintainer guide?
<micahg> nigelb: idk offhand
<persia> maco recently had a great blog post including a quick guide to a dh7 package
<nigelb> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/08/is-packaging-new-software-hard.html
<Laney> "No, if you have a good upstream and you are just packaging an application"
<nigelb> Laney: She answered that :)
<Laney> sure
<nigelb> VCS packaging though becomes marginally tougher
 * nigelb spent 1 day figuring out why I got build failure until somone told me bzr commit :D
<OwaisL> So can anyone explain to me how this REVU actually works?
<persia> OwaisL: Lots of people upload stuff, some people review it.  If a package gets reviewed by a couple MOTU, one of them usually uploads it.
<persia> We generally trend towards a policy of peer-review, so that we like to have two developers approve a new package.
<bilalakhtar> persia: around?
<bilalakhtar> no need then , leave it
 * persia again considers installing a vocal contentless ping script
<Laibsch> anybody here using pbuilder together with custom hooks?  I'm trying to use the $BUILDRESULT variable in one of my hooks, but for some reason the variable is empty or not set to any value.  The script itself is called just fine.  /usr/lib/pbuilder/hooks/B10-test: http://paste.debian.net/87862/
<Laibsch> Output of that script from a pbuilder run is just "BUILDRESULT is set to ", so the variable seems to be not set to any value.  I thought it was one of the "official" variables that I could use freely? Actually, I have specified my what BUILDRESULT should be in /etc/pbuilderrc and that's where the resulting debs are indeed put.
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: you've probably already seen this: http://xkcd.com/789/
<nigelb> highvoltage: hahahah
<geser> Laibsch: I'd have to look at the pbuilder code to be sure, but my guess is that the hooks are run after the chroot (inside the pbuilder) while BUILDRESULT is only defined outside
<Laibsch> geser: do you have an idea how I can cd to the $BUILDRESULT directory and run dpkg-scanpackages?  That is what I'm trying to do.
<Laibsch> without hardwiring the position of $BUILDRESULT into the script
<Laibsch> (which is what I am currently doing)
<geser> sorry no idea, only an ugly one: create your own wrapper around pbuilder(-dist) which regenerates the hook with the correct value and then calls the original pbuilder(-dist)
<olopez> hello , i read that ubuntu work with sun4v in ldom over solaris 10 and SPARC with coolthreads T2
<olopez> we are trying to boot it and it doesnt detect vdisk
<olopez> anyone have experience with this kind of experience
<shadeslayer> olopez: maybe #ubuntu+1 will answer you better ( if on maverick ) or #ubuntu for lucid support
<shadeslayer> or if this is a server question, #ubuntu-sever
<olopez> shadeslayer: ok thanks :)
<funkyHat> Can someone review https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/630615 ? (it's in main). It's a no change rebuild.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630615 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "gnome-system-tools FTBFS requires rebuild" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-07
<micahg> ScottK: I'm not familiar with ruby, should I subscribe the debian maintainer to the sync bug to see what he has to say?
<persia> micahg, I can't speak for the release team, but my experience is that the answer to questions like that very much depends on the Debian maintainer.  If there's prior indications of interest in or support for Ubuntu, it usually works.  If not, you may want to ask in other ways.
<micahg> persia: I requested a sync with a proper FFe after the Debian maintainer requested it be updated, the package was ruby based, that's the starting point here
<persia> Ah, then yeah, I'd subscribe the Debian Maintainer, as the original requestor: they are likely most able to address some of the release team questions.
<persia> One just has to take care for the (thankfully few) Debian maintainers who don't want to care about the state of their packages in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> micahg: With rails we almost for certain want the latest crack we can get.
<ScottK> But persia's advice is good.
<micahg> ScottK: debian only has a small update, but I can request a aync
<ScottK> I'm wondering if someone should package 2.3.8.  Usually it's not hard.
<micahg> ScottK: I subscibed the maintainer for activesync who probably has some knowledge of rails
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<micahg> ScottK: should I get the minor update from debian in the mean time?
<ScottK> I didn't look to see what it was, but since it's an NMU, almost certainly.
<micahg> ScottK: I'll do a tesst build and if it passes request thesync
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> g32
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<nigelb> afternoon ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> hi nigelb
<nigelb> ajmitch: how are ya doing? :)
<ajmitch> sorry, was watching the final chapter in australian election results :)
<nigelb> did anyone win? last time I checked noone had majority
<ajmitch> labour won, just
<nigelb> \o/
<elky> A mandate of 1. I look forward to going back to the polls sometime in the next 3 years.
<nigelb> lol
<ajmitch> elky: I think bets will be taken now on how long this government will stand :)
<elky> ajmitch, inorite
<elky> Surely someone in the government will die, retire or have a dummy spit within short order.
<RAOF> Well, maybe.
<RAOF> Being Tasmanian, a bit of minority Labor government is plesantly familiar :)
<Rhonda> Can I interest someone in this security issue reported: http://deb.at/B594412 in couchdb - it seems that it doesn't apply to Debian at all but only to Ubuntu because of a patch only carried in Ubuntu …  :/
<ajmitch> Rhonda: that sounds like something the security team should know about it, if it's not in LP already
<Rhonda> I just filed it in LP, bug #632201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632201 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "CouchDB insecure library loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632201
<ajmitch> thanks
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: Was it difficult passing LPIC-1 ?
<bilalakhtar> 'coz I am also thinking of giving it
<Rhonda> Not for me.
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: but, when I saw the mock tests online, they were bloody difficult!
<bilalakhtar> Perhaps not for you, since you have been a DD since 2000
<Rhonda> Had been working as sysadmin for a while back then already and didn't prepare at all (not even reading the objectives), passed. Was one of those rare chances when they had it cost-free at the event in the early days.
<Rhonda> That's what I mean, it definitely depends on your own history of involvement and what you did so far. :)
<bilalakhtar> not for me then
<bilalakhtar> I have been involved with Ubuntu development from the last 10 months *only*
<Rhonda> Started digging into Linux in 1996, started using it mostly exclusively since not too long after, both private and even job wise since 1998.
<Rhonda> So in the years until 2005 I did pick up a fair amount of broad and overall knowledge.
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: you are lucky enough to be a part of the Linux community since then!
 * bilalakhtar was *born* in 1996
<StevenK> bilalakhtar: Careful, you'll make other people feel old. Like me.
<bilalakhtar> StevenK: sorry
<Rhonda> First contact was 1994 on a box of my older brother, it already hat X and fvwm back then, and the "arena" browser, me thinks. Didn't know much to do with it at that time, though. But I was coding on the c64 in early 90ies, so …
<StevenK> My first contact was RedHat 4.2, don't remember when that was.
<Rhonda> StevenK: I wait for the first brave enough person to ask "What's a c64" :P
<bilalakhtar> So Rhonda has been involved with Linux even before people began dumping Windows for speed and virus reasons!
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: yes? what is it?
<Rhonda> I was fortunate that there was this "mars" project at my university going on which lured me deeper into the linux area.
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: One of the first home computers. :)  And it is famous _because_ it was buggy implemented. Most of the really cool and impressive stuff that was done of it was possible because of the bugs in the implementation of the hardware.
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: And you never moved to Windows since then?
<bilalakhtar> !!!
<Rhonda> Like, it had 8 sprites that you were able to place anywhere on the screen. But one was displayed already, you could tweak its position later on and were able to display more than 8 with not too much trouble.
<Rhonda> I used it, but given that I already coded on the c64 windows never was really that attractive to me. I always loved my c64 and what was possible doing with it.
<bilalakhtar> One question Rhonda . Do you use Debian or Ubuntu or both or none?
<Rhonda> Or this other thing: The screen had a border around its 320 (or 160) x 200 screen to mask out the corner. One could shift the screen by 8 pixels, and for being able to get a scrolling effect the border could get narrowed by one character.
<Rhonda> Now if one had switched the border narrowing off during exactly the place where the border would have get activated you could trick the GPU into _not_ activating the border because it thought it was already activated.
<Rhonda> And with sprite placing in the border area it is possible to get a much bigger screen. :)
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: I use Debian but have Ubuntu chroots at one box where I have enough diskspace for testing things.
 * bilalakhtar brb
<Laney> fabrice_sp: Please forward patches back to Debian in future. We just got an FTBFS report on taoframework that you fixed in Ubuntu.
<lucidfox> This is strange...
<lucidfox> I've never read any books on UI design or anything, but in just about every open source project I contribute to, I end up becoming a usability advisor of sorts, and filing tons of UI related bugs
 * vish hands lucidfox a /join #UX-advocates ;)
<lucidfox> vish> Nobody there :)
<vish> lucidfox: ofcourse the channel is not there , got you trying dint i ;)  but mentioning that people caring about UX can be part of the UX-advocates , and need not really have read UI design.. they just need to care :)
<lucidfox> Oh! What's UX-advocates?
<vish> lucidfox: http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/announcing-the-user-experience-advocates-project/
<persia> vish, Is there a channel where folks doing that can collaborate, or ask each other for opinions on stuff?  if not, there ought be.
<persia> (and it oughtn't start with #ubuntu-)
<vish> persia: there isnt yet , but yes such topics are usually discussed in #gnome-design on GIMPnet or at #ayatana
<vish> more at #gnome-design though.. since the discussions are mainly with upstream
<persia> Seems sadly specific to a single environment, but I'm glad some resources exist.
<vish> pretty sure kde could have one too.. mainly gnome folk trying to improve gnome design..
<vish> or maybe kde is already too good :D
<vish> or other environments..
<persia> I guess.  I was thinking it would be good to have a collaborative pool of knowledgeable folk over all environments, but that may be too large a group to function effectively.
<vish> persia: mainly it _needs_ to be specific to an environment since each environment has its own guidelines and HIG , discussing everything under one place can be confusing..
<lucidfox> vish> I was actually thinking of starting an "UI hall of shame" column in my blog where I would lampoon bad UIs, but found it too much of a negative stimulus
<persia> lucidfox, If you could critique them sensibly, rather than lampooning them, you might find it more positive (but probably much harder).
<vish> lucidfox: well , if you had done that , i would have *sighed*  ... since it seems to be the general trend everyone wants to follow recently... i'd suggest try talking to upstreams first :) and then maybe try blog critiquing sensibily...
<lucidfox> vish> General trend?
<vish> lucidfox: most of the UI errors eventually turn out to be oversight than intentional bad design..
<vish> lucidfox: yeah general trend recently, people seem to have forgotten basic forms of communication... getting a bunch of people to throw stones and then forcing their hand on upstreams..  kinda seems a hostile place for a person spending their free time to work in.. :)
<lucidfox> :(
<persia> Let's not compound the poor practice of posting generalised vague complaints by posting generalised vague complaints about the practice please.
<vish> sry.. was just responding to a question asking for an explanation....
<lucidfox> vish> Well, I'm myself guilty of this
<lucidfox> http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/550
<lucidfox> That, by the way, was written a year ago, and even though the maintainers of computer-janitor saw and commented on that, its UI remains as confusing as ever
 * vish wonders when -motu people are going to say OFF TOPIC! :)
<lucidfox> ...Sorry.
<Rhonda> OFF TOPIC!
<Rhonda> Hmm, but is it really?
<Rhonda> Noone complained about my c64 exploration, and UI design is definitely far more on-topic than that. :)
<Rhonda> But right, no complains doesn't imply that it's alright.
<persia> It's generally acceptable to cover something off-topic for a couple lines, but best to end it quick, or redirect to a more appropriate forum (even without complaints).
<persia> But people who shout "OFF TOPIC" (excluding those who do so for clear and obvious reasons other than being annoying) aren't likely to be received well.
<persia> better is something like "That sounds like a good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic" (or any other channel, as appropriate)
<vish> Rhonda: .. it was more that *i* dint want to get yelled at ;) .. we moved the discussion to #ayatana :)
<Rhonda> great, now vish did push me into bad style. :)
<oojah> Hmm, I feel bad for continuing off-topic now that you've stopped, but I'm sure you wouldn't want to miss out on the worst UI I've ever seen: http://www.layouteditor.net/links/lasi.php5
<ScottK> vish: KDE already has a usability project.  It's got enough visibility inside KDE that's it's head is a board member of KDE.v (the foundation that steers KDE).
<vish> ScottK: cool! yeah , i think i'v heard of it too.. :)  now we just need to poach a few of your artwork people ;)
<ScottK> vish: You know you've already done that, right?
<vish> hehe, yeah! but a few more wont hurt ;)
<ScottK> I'd be happy if gtk were advanced enough to put the OK/Cancel buttons on the correct side for the given environment.
<AnAnt> Hello
<tumbleweed> how do we feel about a package conflicting on a package that's only available in a ppa? bug 620384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 620384 in sbackup (Ubuntu) "New upstream release 0.11.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620384
<persia> tumbleweed, Generally we don't much care either way.
<persia> That said, it's never worth a delta from any sync source.
<tumbleweed> sounds good, thanks
<scott-work> chrisccoulson:  just tested gnome-network-admin in the Ubuntu Studio Beta and I was able to access the configuration gui, thank you very much for your efforts :)
<chrisccoulson> scott-work, you're welcome :)
<fabrice_sp> Laney, I was going to forward it later on, as well as 4 more that I fixed. I wanted to check if it really happens in debian before forwarding
<fabrice_sp> fyi, I fixed it yesterday
<fabrice_sp> Laney, do you request the sync or shall I take care of it?
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: did you see my comments on bug #619712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619712 in keepalived (Ubuntu Maverick) "keepalived vrrp race condition and fix (versions 1.1.17 and 1.2.0 but perhaps all?)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619712
<ttx> RoAkSoAx: yes
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: well upstream hasn't said anything about it yet. I'm gonna test in different kind of virtual networking. Other than that can't do much since I don't have enough machines to test in a real network with real switch
<ttx> RoAkSoAx: if you don't feel comfortable about it, we'll let it as is in Maverick and wait
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: yes I don't think the proposed fix should get into maverick without having upstream into it.
<RoAkSoAx> since I really couldn't reaplicate the same exact race condition
<ttx> RoAkSoAx: if it's not something everyone runs into, I think it's ok
<jordan_c> can anyone point me to an idiots guide to packaging, preferably aimed at packaging a web-based platform like wordpress?
<RoAkSoAx> ttx: ok then :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: around?
<Rhonda> Oh, logcheck is in main in ubuntu?
<Rhonda> Because syncrequest asked me wether I have uploadrights for main. %-)
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: yes of course :)
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: and its requestsync :D
<Rhonda> Yes, my tab-completion always tells me that again and again when I try. %-)
<Rhonda> bilalakhtar: Which sponsoring team would I need to subscribe for that?
<bilalakhtar> Rhonda: ubuntu-sponsors will do
<Rhonda> … and I guess I should request PPU for logcheck in the long run.
<bilalakhtar> All the sponsoring teams have been merged into ubuntu-sponsors
<bilalakhtar> earlier there was ubuntu-sponsors-main and ubuntu-sponsors-universe
<bilalakhtar> sorry ubuntu-main-sponsors and ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<bilalakhtar> These teams still exist
<bilalakhtar> but they have been deprecated
<Laney> fabrice_sp: you can ;)
<fabrice_sp> Laney, ok. I'll request the sync as soon as requestsync knows about it ;-)
<Rhonda> ScottK: Thanks. :)
<ajmitch> morning :)
<AnAnt> Hello
<ari-tczew> hello AnAnt
<apparle> how to edit dependencies of package. I want to add X11 libraries to it?
<ScottK> Rhonda: You're welcome.  I guess we need to make sure we have the amavisd-new  version that drops the logcheck stuff.
<ajmitch> ScottK: we're not in any archive freeze period at th moment are we?
<Laney> feature freeze
<ajmitch> right, I was hoping the topic was up to date :)
<ScottK> ajmitch: Nope.
<ari-tczew> apparle: debian/control file
<apparle> so I directly write libx11-6 to the depends line or is there anything else for X11 libraries?
<apparle> ari-tczew: ^
<ari-tczew> apparle: maybe try ask on #ubuntu-x
<ari-tczew> persia, geser: could you update agenda's page with date next meeting?
<persia> ari-tczew, Done.  It's the regular time, as the remaining folks haven't confirmed any time changes.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-08
<ari-tczew> persia: oh, I see you removed coolbhavi case. what's the final of this one?
<persia> Hrm?  Did I just remove it?
 * persia checks
<persia> ari-tczew, Ah, thanks for catching that: I misread (and misremembered) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/31/#ubuntu-meeting.txt
<ari-tczew> persia: hmm, well, it's 14th. I could be late, but it will be little late. I'll be present.
<persia> OK.  Let's hope enough others are.
<gilbert> hi, i need to request an FFe for xpdf.  the package in lucid is unusable due to bug #611446.  the package needs to reverted to lucid's known-working version 3.02-2 since syncing from debian's newer versions doesn't solve the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611446 in xpdf (Ubuntu) "[maverick] xpdf crashed with SIGSEGV in GlobalParams::findFontFile()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611446
<ScottK> gilbert: Do you mean the package in Maverick is unusable?
<nigelb> ScottK: according the bug, I think that's what he meant.
<ScottK> ok.
<Rhonda> ScottK: amavisd-new (<= 2:2.6.4-1) and even karmic had that already :)
<Rhonda> ScottK: So that doesn't even hinder a backport of logcheck to lucid, if people would want that.
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: hi
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: A week is left for the DMB meeting, could you please endorse my application https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BilalAkhtar/MOTUApplication ?
 * bilalakhtar has asked bdrung as well but he seems to be on vacation
<tumbleweed> yeah, he popped in for a bit, but has gone again
<AnAnt> Hello
<jsomers> hi, I need some packaging help, to be more specific: some package updating help
<jsomers> a few weeks ago I created my first ppa package, and now I need to update it, but the packaging guide only seems to handle new packages
<jsomers> so if I follow that I start with a clean changelog, rules, ... while I noticed that other packages simply seem to move on
<jsomers> ow, wait
<jsomers> nevermind, found it
<ScottK> Rhonda: Thanks.
<AnAnt> Hello, in launchpad bugs, there is a bug status called "Opinion", what's that ?
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<tumbleweed> it's for bikeshed bugs
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> bikeshed ?
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bikeshedding
<ScottK> AnAnt: It's really not a bug status at all.
<AnAnt> hmm, no -audio channel !
<dachary> Hi, would someone be so kind as to review the freeze exception I posted here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poker-network/+bug/633061 ? I think it's appropriate and acceptable. But it's my first attempt and I may have overlooked something. Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633061 in poker-network (Ubuntu) "poker-network 1.7.7 sync request from Debian sid main" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> dachary: Looking.
<dachary> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> dachary: Looks great.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<dachary> ScottK: :-D thanks a lot for taking time to review it.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: can you still reproduce the g-s-d creasher without my patch?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: if so I'll start poking chriscc to check it ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I remember about your second patch, don't worry. I'm busy right now and I'll test it at the latest at the weekend.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: well, I'm more interested whether it still crashed - the bug is weird. but if you remember about it I'll leave that to you.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: of course I remember about this case, because it's my case. Lately I was 4 days far away from home and now I've some arrears.
<Zombie> I cannot get d2x-xl to build on Ubuntu. *grumble*
<lfaraone> ScottK: could you lok at bug 633401? (sync request for turtleart)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633401 in Ubuntu "FFe: Sync turtleart 96-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633401
<ScottK> Perhaps in a bit.
<iulian> lfaraone: I'm fine with getting it in if ScottK volunteers to review it in NEW.
<iulian> Or any other archive admin.
<lfaraone> iulian: cool, thanks.
<ScottK> Since it's a straight sync from Debian, I'm cool with it as long as it's actually sync'ed archive to archive.
<ScottK> (i.e. don't upload it yourself)
<lfaraone> ScottK: right, okay. can you mark the bug with that?
<ScottK> lfaraone: Go ahead and copy/paste from IRC.
<lfaraone> ScottK: okay, I'll sub ubuntu-archive then.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-09
<lfaraone> crimsun_: re our discussion of building in tmpfs etc, is it feasible to use sbuild + aufs's setup with piuparts? Right now piuparts only works OOTB with pbuilder chroots.
<SpamapS> ugh.. scons is.. weird
<jo-erlend> sync-ui is not installable because of a dependency issue. This is the right channel for packaging issues?
<ScottK> jo-erlend: If it's about packaging for Ubuntu Universe/Multiverse, yes.
<gilbert> ScottK: i did mean maverick.  what should i do about #611446?
<ScottK> gilbert: What was the bug again?
<gilbert> 611446
<gilbert> any thoughts?  i think the only solution is a rollback to lucid
<ScottK> This is the xpdf one?
<ScottK> It would be very unusual for us to do this.
 * ScottK looks at the bug.
<ScottK> gilbert: If I understand the bug correctly, 3.02-2 works and 3.02-11 doesn't, right?
<ScottK> Have you reviewed the diff to see what might be the source of the problem?
<gilbert> ScottK: i'm the debian maintainer, and i converted the package to use poppler.  that works just fine on debian, but will not work on ubuntu for some reason.  my best guess is that there are issues with your fontconfig
<gilbert> ScottK: i'm just trying to help you all out so you don't ship a completely broken package
<gilbert> ScottK: i've recompiled lucid's 3.02-2ubuntu1 on maverick, and it works fine.  if i uploaded that as version 3.02-9+reverted3.02-2ubuntu1, would it be possible to get a freeze exception to include that working version in maverick?
<ScottK> gilbert: I appreciate your efforts on our behalf.
<ScottK> gilbert: Sure.  Are there no changes from -2 through -9 you'd keep?
<ScottK> gilbert: I'd just call it 3.02-9ubuntu1 and just describe the reversions in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> (sorry, I'm a little distracted by people going to bed and an occasionally flooding kitchen here at home I'm trying to diagnose.
<ScottK> )
<ScottK> gilbert: I need to go, so please let's pick up this discussion tomorrow.  I definitely appreciate your interest in helping us avoid doing something dumb.
<gilbert> ScottK: i would probably keep the patch that fixes slow scrolling in i386, but that would be all
<dirgan> helo
<jo-erlend> is there any particular way to file a bug on wrong dependencies for a package in universe?
<jo-erlend> in Maverick, sync-ui depends on libedataserver1.2-11 (>= 1:2.6.1), but the only one available is libedataserver1.2-13, which makes sync-ui uninstallable.
<jo-erlend> actually, it's syncevolution that depends on that one. sync-ui depends on syncevolution.
<AnAnt> Hello
<jo-erlend> perhaps this bug is related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syncevolution/+bug/602748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602748 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "please update syncevolution to latest stable version" [Undecided,New]
<geser> jo-erlend: this sound like syncevolution needs a rebuild against the recent libs but it fails to build: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/53051951/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.syncevolution_1.0%2Bds1~beta2a-1build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jo-erlend> damn. I hope someone is able to fix that, because that'll prevent me from upgrading to maverick.
<alkisg> Hi, I'm making a package with .exe binary files that depends on wine. I'd go for "Architecture: amd64 i386", but I see that the wine package uses "Architecture: all" instead, and leaves its  dependencies (wine 1.2, available only for amd64/i386) to prohibit the users from installing it to other architectures. Which of the two approaches sounds better?
<poolie> alkisg: i'm not an expert but perhaps the second?
<poolie> then if someone fixes it to work elsewhere with an emulator or something, it'll be ok
<alkisg> Maybe there's also a possibility that sometime in the future wine will be available to other architectures via emulation, so maybe that's an additional reason to prefer "all"... thank you poolie
<alkisg> Heh we were thinking the same thing :)
<bilalakhtar> hyperair: go to LP and see the new LP theme! :D Its awesome!
<AnAnt> is that a practical joke ?
<bilalakhtar> AnAnt: Everyone is saying this sentence!
<persia> Please don't propagate it.  Much better to say it's down for a while.
<persia> Truly, we should be glad it's down: from what I've seen in the launchpad channels, it looks like it should be more robust when it gets back up (running lucid)
<bilalakhtar> persia: yes, it should, and will certainly be
<bilalakhtar> Probably the servers were running hardy before?
<AnAnt> ah, hope REVU will upgrade too
<persia> It won't.
<bilalakhtar> REVU just fixed an important bug
<persia> There's no Ubuntu kernel that can run on the hosting machine.
<bilalakhtar> that 'Cannot unpack 3.0 (quilt) packages' bug
<bilalakhtar> persia: wha? No ubuntu kernel can run on web servers?
<persia> If anyone has a spare machine they want to donate to ubuntuwire for REVU, then it can be fixed relatively easily, but I'd suggest waiting to see what happens with the new applications process first: having integrated backports+new apps with lots of extra bits and a selected body responsible for ensuring the process goes smoothly wouldn't be bad.
<geser> bilalakhtar: REVU runs on sparc
<persia> bilalakhtar, It's not about what REVU does: it's about the machine behind REVU.  Nobody made sparc work for lucid, so it can't upgrade.
<bilalakhtar> And SPARC support is ceased, right?
<bilalakhtar> for maverick, I mean
<AnAnt> yup
<bilalakhtar> It was never supported, but
<bilalakhtar> The port has been removed from ports.u.c
<geser> yes, what I've heard hardy was the last release that worked on sparc
<geser> therefore REVU was running hardy
<persia> bilalakhtar, It is not true that sparc was never supported.
<AnAnt> how about running Debian on REVU ?
<persia> Jaunty worked for sparc.  karmic was mostly working, but getting weak.  lucid wouldn't go at all.
<AnAnt> Debian does support sparc, right ?
<bilalakhtar> persia: Is a new process going to be implemented for new packaged?
<bilalakhtar> *packages
<geser> a parallel process
<persia> bilalakhtar, That's what I keep hearing.  I haven't heard great progress.  If something isn't clearer in the next six weeks, I'll hope we can find a way to revive and revitalise the old processes rather than adding a new one.
 * bilalakhtar has 4 packages on REVU
<bilalakhtar> REVU seems to be lonely nowadays
<Laney> bilalakhtar: I suggest you try Debian
<bilalakhtar> Laney: Ask AnAnt about my Debian story :(
<bilalakhtar> Laney: Packages over there are also stuck
<Laney> rather you should ask derivatives@debian.org ;)
<geser> bilalakhtar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/
<bilalakhtar> It would have definitely been better if ubuntuwire was given the opportunity to host on revu.ubuntu.com
<bilalakhtar> okay, hafta go now
<kaushal> hi
<persia> hey
<kaushal> I have ran a OpenVAS Scan on Ubuntu Lucid Server 10.04.1
<kaushal> and it reported Apache is prone to multiple vulnerabilities
<persia> You might want to chat with the folk in #ubuntu-hardened.  I believe they try to stay on top of the CVEs, etc.
<kaushal> persia: sure
<persia> Thanks for helping make Ubuntu secure :)
<kaushal> I have ran a OpenVAS Scan on Ubuntu Lucid Server 10.04.1, and it reported Apache 2.2.14-5ubuntu8 is prone to multiple vulnerabilities
<soren> Yes. So you mentioned.
<persia> Really, we can't help much.  The folk in #ubuntu-hardened mostly care for security stuff, and the folk in #ubuntu-server mostly care for server stuff.
<persia> (some of them might be here, but really, there are places where folk who can make a difference are more concentrated)
<persia> We mostly focus on random QA issues for packages that *aren't* so commonly used.
<kaushal> persia: Thanks
<kaushal> much appreciated
<persia> Best of luck in getting the vulnerabilities confirmed as closed.
<ScottK> gilbert: I'm not sure what tz you're in, but I'm around again.
<ScottK> gilbert: Done.  Thank you again for letting us know about the problem and recommending a fix.
<ScottK> "fix"
<hakermania> Hello all, I am trying to find a way uploading something to Revu. I know, you'll tell me that ubuntu is "frozen" right now, but I have to know! I know how to develop a .deb package, but as i saw other uploaders in revu.ubuntuwire.com upload tarballs, .diff files .changes files and so on. I have no idea what these are.. I really like my prog and I want to include it into the Ubuntu Software Center but I don't know where to start....
<Rhonda> If you know how to develop a .deb package you should have a resulting .changes file, too.
<hakermania> Yeah, ok, and how about the .dsc and .diff files?
<Rhonda> The .dsc and .diff gets generated if you do a full build, including source build.
<Rhonda> Which is default anyway. Still no clue how you build without generating a .diff and .dsc :)
<hakermania> Ok, will I have your support while trying to build the package and generate all the important files? i am not a full-n00b, I swear! :P
<Rhonda> What tool do you use? debuild, pbuilder, cowbuilder - they all produce the complete set in the default usage, including source package and changes files.
<Rhonda> If you mention what you use we might be able to tell you where things went wrong. :)
<persia> Rhonda, There are a couple guides to be found on the internet that explain how to manually construct a binary .deb (yes, this is considered very poor practice, but often a source of confusion)
<hakermania> persia (i found you name, you are a MOTU, right?) the online guides are confusing...
<hakermania> I'll have a try and I'll tell you guys
<hakermania> But in a bit
<hakermania> I'll experiment myself for a bit
<persia> hakermania, Really, tell us what you're doing, and how you're doing it, and we'll point you at stuff.  Random searching online is guaranteed to be less productive to you.
<hakermania> I am trying to make a package and upload it to revu.ubuntuwire.com
<hakermania> with the help of dput
<hakermania> Let me experiment for a bit and if I need help I'll return back here
<hakermania> ..
<hakermania> ty anyway
<persia> REVU doesn't accept .deb files anyway.
<hakermania> Ok, I'm back. I've build the .deb package. It contains usr/sbin/Executable and a folder in /usr/share/ which will be copied in first app run. I used the command dpkg-deb --build myapp_1.0-1 to build the .deb package but no diff file was created. I want also by default to have a shortcut created fot the ubuntu menu. I know that his can be done by creating a shortcut at ~/.local/share/applications/ but, as the .deb package cannot do anyt
<hakermania> persia, anybody?
<hakermania> I've build the .deb package. It contains usr/sbin/Executable and a folder in /usr/share/ which will be copied in first app run. I used the command dpkg-deb --build myapp_1.0-1 to build the .deb package but no diff file was created. I want also by default to have a shortcut created fot the ubuntu menu. I know that his can be done by creating a shortcut at ~/.local/share/applications/ but, as the .deb package cannot do anything into the 
<ari-tczew> ScottK: do you receive e-mails when someone has edit wiki page?
<ScottK> If I'm subscribed to it, yes.
<ari-tczew> [en] kangarooo, laney, voodoo-eu, kitterman, nhandler
<ScottK> Yep
<ari-tczew> ScottK: it's my page. can I check who has subscribed to my page?
<ScottK> I'm not sure, but that list should tell you.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: ah, right.
<jpds> ari-tczew: "Info" → "Show General Page infos"
<ari-tczew> ScottK: well, did you subscribe to my page? or it's automatically due to maintaining or something?
<ScottK> I subscribed to it.
<ScottK> It's not rare for me to subscribe to a page after I change it so I can see what changes come after.
<ari-tczew> yes, yes
<ari-tczew> I'm just amazed that someone is watching me. :P
<nhandler> ari-tczew: Keep in mind, the wiki supports subscribing to pages matching a certain pattern. So many people are indirectly subscribed to your page
<jpds>  /*
<ari-tczew> ok thanks nhandler
<hakermania> guys
<hakermania> can anyone help me?
<hakermania> where do I place the unistall script in the tree of the debian package?
<hakermania> in DEBIAN folder?
<hakermania> and If yes, with what name?
<ScottK> hakermania: If you are looking at a DEBIAN folder, you are looking at a binary package and not a source package.  If you build a proper source package, it will take care of that for you.
<hakermania> But I am building a binary package.
<ScottK> OK
<Rhonda> persia: You mean like "create a directory with content that should be extracted into /, add a DEBIAN directory containing a control file with … and call dpkg --build tmp .."?
<ajmitch> morning
<Rhonda> hakermania: Erm, usind dpkg-deb --build is definitely not the proper way to build a Debian package. You need a debian directory in the source and that has to at least contain a changelog, rules file, copyright and control files.
<Rhonda> hakermania: dpkg-deb --build is used at the very end of debian/rules, and most of the times not even directly but through some helper tool.
<hakermania> Rhonda: I have made an app in C++ (I have a good knowledge of this) and i want it to make a deb package with the purpose of including this program to the Ubuntu Software Center! Unfortunately i have no idea how to do this. I am 2 hours now trying to solve the errors lintian "provides" to me on every effort on building the package. So, i am a little disappointed. What do you suggest?
<Rhonda> To use a guide that helps you to create a _source_ package, not a .deb package.
<hakermania> a tarball for example?
<Rhonda> I have no clue where you found the guide that suggests to go with dpkg-deb --build, this is the wrong approach.
<hakermania> Yeah, OK, but I need help making a tarball or something like this.
<hakermania> i don't care whether it is .tar.gz or .deb, i want it to be something :P
<Rhonda> A tarball is only one part of a Debian source package. A Debian source package contains of 2 or more files. The .dsc which is the source description file, a tarball (recently can even be more than one), and optional either a debian diff or a debian tarball containing the changes required for creating the Debian binary packages.
<hakermania> What do you mean "creating the Debian binary packages" ?
<hakermania> the .deb files?
<Rhonda> The .deb files are the binary packages, yes.
<Rhonda> hakermania: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide seems to be an exhaustive guide that should be able to get you started.
<hakermania> Ok, so the tarball must contain the configure file, the make file, with $1 = install or $1 = unistall, and all the files needed that makefile plays with
<hakermania> thanks for the link by the way, but please answer me to this question to undewrstand a bit
<Rhonda> The tarball contains all the files that are created by upstream, including makefiles or configure scripts. I'm not sure what you mean with $1 = install or $1 = uninstall.
<ari-tczew> how can I rename the file through bzr?
<ari-tczew> bzr mv got it
<hakermania> Rhonda:  I can't understand the online source :( the things are simple and i think that you can help me a bit... I have a program. A simple program. This goes to /usr/bin/. Nice and cool. then, this simple program uses some files to run, perform some checks etc. These files go to /usr/share/ and then I copy them to ~/.config at the first app run. So, what else do I need to build the DEB package? I am really confused.... Is there any he
<Rhonda> hakermania: For a start, your message got cut after "Is there any he".
<hakermania> s there any helper that asks you about where to place the one and the other file and creates the package itself?
<Rhonda> hakermania: The debian/rules file of a Debian source package is technicly just a makefile that has to have specific targets and in the end creates the .deb files.
<Rhonda> debhelper takes you pretty much there.
<hakermania> But we are talking about MY program! I haven't make any source package or something like this!
<Rhonda> dh_make gets you a debian/ directory with a load of example files, most of which you can delete because they won't apply, like all the emacsen ones, I assume.
<hakermania> where are these examples placed?
<Rhonda> If you want a program to get packaged, you should consider producing a makefile to do so, or use autotools if it requires other libraries to check their availablility and things.
<Rhonda> Inside the debian/ directory. :)
<hakermania> Too much info for a day i think --_--
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: would you like review my package on REVU?
<Rhonda> Even if I would like I couldn't because you didn't hand a link. :)
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: I prepare it for upload :P
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: now it's available on bzr
<Rhonda> Unfortunately I have given up digging into bzr years ago, but I guess I should give it a try again.
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: till upload to REVU: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/clementine/REVU/files
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8603
<Rhonda> Oh, I think REVU really should bump its lintian version …
<ScottK> Rhonda: You can ask for that in #ubuntuwire.  That's the group that runs it.
<Rhonda> Hmm, I thought, revu now supports source v3?
<Rhonda> Someone mentioned that recently?
<r4v5> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out what's up with bug 601950 (modifiers fail to work on a particular bluetooth keyboard); is there a canonical way to try the latest upstream source and then revert if the bug's still there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601950 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Shift/Ctrl/Alt on Rocketfish (RF-BTKB4) bluetooth keyboard do not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601950
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: Don't get me wrong, but I'm not confident enough with source v3 yet so I rather not dig into that one, especially since I'm really tired, too …
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: ok no problem
<RainCT> Rhonda, ScottK: Done (updating lintian on REVU)
<ajmitch> oops, I'd forgot to do that with the backport I did recently
<ajmitch> for REVU & v3 source packages, I hadn't gone through & unpacked all the uploads that had failed before the dpkg backport was put in place
<gilbert> ScottK: thanks for uploading the "fix"!
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-10
 * RainCT looks at ~ubuntu-sponsors and can't believe it's empty (ignoring stuff from main)
<jdong> Mem:  49562228k total,  2267556k used, 47294672k free,   301336k buffers
<jdong> now THAT'S a computer!
<ajmitch> needs more RAM
<jdong> not enough slots!
<ajmitch> Mem:         48952      45839       3112          0       6227      31635
<ajmitch> pity that one will be disappearing
<G> jdong: nah, you need an IBM x3950 :)
<G> jdong: 32 cores per 'node' (up to 4 nodes), and looks like now 1TB RAM per node
<jdong> G: Now that would be awesome; in this case these machines were generously donated by Dell+Intel to MIT CSAIL for a class on performance engineering
<G> jdong: nice
<G> the funny thing was logging into an 3950m2 (4 nodes, 96CPUs etc) it still seemed quite sluggish :P
<jdong> eh more CPU's doesn't necessarily mean faster :)
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: What about behind the circle?
<MTecknology> What would it take for nginx to be in main?
<MTecknology> I'm very surprised it's not actually..
<Azendale> I have a PPA package in a bzr branch that is all ready to have debuild -S run on it so I can send it to my ppa, except that I don't have a .orig.tar.gz since I'm using bzr to keep track of changes. How can I get it into the PPA to build?
<MTecknology> Azendale: doesn't it ask you if you want to continue without it?
<MTecknology> I always use debuild -S -sa, not sure if that -sa could help any
<Azendale> MTecknology: Yes, it asks, but it has errors later. I'll try it again and report back with the error.
<lifeless> Azendale: bzr export ../<name>.tar.gz
<MTecknology> lifeless: You should teach me all that you know..
<bilalakhtar> MTecknology: nginx is too lintian-error filled
<bilalakhtar> (from what I have seen)
<Azendale> I tried the bzr export and I got the error "debian/rules:6: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk: No such file or directory" , which is what I was getting before, so maybe it's not the bzr?
<bilalakhtar> Azendale: Do you have cdbs installed?
<Azendale> bilalakhtar: Yes, it says it's the newest version
<bilalakhtar> Azendale: Do you have dh-autoreconf installed?
<Azendale> bilalakhtar: I didn't..let me try it again now
<Azendale> Ok, that helped. Now it's complaining about not being able to represent binary changes to various files in .bzr .
<MTecknology> bilalakhtar: and if all the errors were to go away and the package was clean?
<bilalakhtar> MTecknology: then file an MIR
<MTecknology> bilalakhtar: thanks
<bilalakhtar> MTecknology: bug #547267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 547267 in nginx (Ubuntu) "nginx should not install into /var/www/nginx-default (Debian policy)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547267
<fabrice_sp> Azendale, delete them in the clean target
<Azendale> fabrice_sp: Ok, thanks for the advice.
<MTecknology> bilalakhtar: thanks :D
<persia> MTecknology, Moving a package to main requires another package in main to depend upon it.  While it once meant something, in practice, there is no currently useful semantic distinction between "main" and "universe".
<MTecknology> persia: except what I was told by lifeless
<persia> bilalakhtar, Being incredibly buggy, without an upstream, and in violation of policy has never been a limitation for stuff being in main previously.  Having lintian errors is really completely separate from main/universe
<persia> MTecknology, Which distinction would that be?
<bilalakhtar> persia: yup
<bilalakhtar> persia: well, this is a lintian Error
<MTecknology> persia: He said if it were in main there would be consideration for it to be used with LP instead of Apache
<persia> bilalakhtar, Indeed, it's an error, and it probably ought get fixed.  This just doesn't happen to be related to the main/universe thing in any useful way.
<MTecknology> along with a patch for converting, and benchmarks, and a good reason for it
<persia> MTecknology, That's lifeless needing to do research then.  There's heaps of stuff used in LP that aren't in main (or at least have often been historically).
<persia> Simply moving something to main shouldn't be part of the consideration.
<MTecknology> oh
<persia> That it's buggy makes it not good for LP.
<MTecknology> ya.. I'm going to work on that
<MTecknology> at least I don't need to knwo C for that :P
<MTecknology> persia: I've been working on the PPA version of nginx actually - in my companies PPA it's almost entirely lintain clean - but it's also stripped down to nothing. I'm figuring I should be able to help out pretty well here :)
<persia> Making things less buggy is good :)
<MTecknology> ok.. nappy time - g'night ubuntu brainiacs :)
<Rhonda> Ah, right, was RainCT for revu, should've remembered that.
<ajmitch> Rhonda: don't worry, there are a few people who still try & keep revu alive :)
<Rhonda> I never claimed otherwise.
<Rhonda> I just wasn't able to remember who mentioned that he was getting source v3 supported, otherwise I would have bugged him directly for lintian update. :)
<ajmitch> that was probably me :P
<ajmitch> just took a dpkg backport, grabbed the one from the ~launchpad ppa
<Rhonda> huhm
<Rhonda> ajmitch? Can you take a look at something that might be a consider in the revu web interface?
<Rhonda> ajmitch: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8603 - when I click on "(toggle visibility)" below the graph, the feature list doesn't get hidden. :)
<Rhonda> That's because <ul> can't be embedded inside a <p>
<Rhonda> And thus the <ul> doesn't have the id="description" attached to it.
<ajmitch> amusing bug
<ajmitch> let me take a look at it
<Rhonda> I *think* a <span> or <div> around the complete description might make sense.
<ajmitch> <div>, yeah
<Rhonda> And the </p> at the end of the description (after the </ul>) is b0rked anyway. :)
<Rhonda> Also, I see a <br style="clear: both;"/ after that which is missing its >
 * ajmitch waits very very patiently for bzr
 * Rhonda . o O ( that's why I prefer git  *hides* )
<ajmitch> git can't fix a slow internet connection any more than bzr can :)
<ajmitch> Rhonda: toggle works now?
<Rhonda> If it does for you I wouldn't know why it shouldn't for me. :)  Thanks!
<ajmitch> well you never know, especially with the evils of html ;)
<ajmitch> I'll probably break it again while I put the fix on properly
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: pong?
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: yup, repoly after a loooooooooong ping
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: Howz behindthecircle?
 * nigelb is on vacation
<nigelb> (technically)
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: ah, but I was asking, Why haven't there been more interviews?
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: I just finished updating the list of devs last week
<nigelb> Now maia and I need to find time to get together and proof the questionss and shortlist and do the interviews!
 * lucidfox nodnod
<nigelb> this will probably happen some time this week :)
<lucidfox> Indeed!
 * nigelb hi fives lucidfox :)
<bilalakhtar> What about dholbach?
<nigelb> He's in Iran
<bilalakhtar> lol
<bilalakhtar> I mean, is he blogging for it?
<nigelb> No, since he didn't want the time he asked for volunteers, me, lucidfox, and bobbo took over
<lucidfox> I actually haven't heard anything from bobbo
<nigelb> neither have I
<nigelb> BUt he has volunteered to help, probably busy for now
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: You were interviewed the last :) And now YOU can interview!
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: actually, when she was interviewed, we had already volunteered to help :)
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: You also wish to become MOTU, right?
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: I don't have the time for it at present, as is evidenced my packaging work this cycle (nothing!), so perhaps next cycle.
<shadeslayer> yofel: quick question on SRU, do i file a new bug for SRU? or can i just update that bug with new info?
<yofel> just use that bug for the SRU
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<shadeslayer> yofel: i cant seem to be able to nominate it for lucid
<yofel> you opened the wrong link, use https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/565376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565376 in desktopcouch "bughugger does not work in kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,In progress]
<yofel> LP is a bit tricky there
<shadeslayer> oh :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: whom do i subscribe to the bug report? wiki doesnt say anything
<shadeslayer> wait.. found it
<shadeslayer> ok everything done... just wait for lp to build package in my ppa now ;)
<yofel> shadeslayer: subscribe ubuntu-sponsors too, SRUs are now uploaded as soon as possible so the SRU team only needs to ack it
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think everything is set, do you see any issues?
<yofel> shadeslayer: checking
<yofel> shadeslayer: about that debdiff, it has to be for lucid-proposed and not for lucid, and about the version.. I'm not sure but it might have to be 3.1 not 4
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i think your right ..
<shadeslayer> yofel: done :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: that should still be desktopcouch (0.6.4-0ubuntu3.1) lucid-proposed; urgency=low
<shadeslayer> ohh.. the release..
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491575/
<yofel> that looks right
<AnAnt> Hello
<alkisg> Hi, I'd like to try packaging an edu app (http://www.chemcollective.org/applets/vlab.php), can someone point me to a simple package that contains java .jar files to use as a template?
<alkisg> (maybe debhelper 7, not cdbs...)
<Rhonda> The package contains .jar files? You would need to generate them from source code, not just use the existing .jar files.
<hrw|gone> morning
 * hrw|gone will lurk during weekend here to check what is discussed here. in next 2 weeks I plan to start procedure of becoming ubuntu developer. currently there are no packages in archive which I maintain, but there are two which I maintained in past, also submitted lot of improvements to few core components (gcc/eglibc/binutils/linux) and 3 my packages are on a way to maverick (got FFe for them today).
<kklimonda> hrw|gone: evening, feel free to lurk around :)
<hrw|gone> kklimonda: I have a feeling that we met in person years ago
<hrw|gone> have to go now
<hrw|gone> bye
<kklimonda> nah, impossible
<hrw|gone> ok
<alkisg> Hmmm weird, I can't find the sources for that java edu app, so I guess I'll have to make a binary deb for local use... thanks Rhonda :)
<Rhonda> np :)
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: what is wrong with copyright file?
<ari-tczew> (clementine)
<Rhonda> I did write that, didn't I?
<Rhonda> You don't want to claim that debian/* is copyright by David Sansome and is licensed under GPL-3, do you? :)
<Rhonda> And shouldn't the license text be mentioned at least once?
<Rhonda> There is not a single license text in there?
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: I wouldn't be responsible to copyright file, because David is an author of this one.
<Rhonda> Pardon?
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: ping
 * davidsansome waves
<Rhonda> Ah.
<Rhonda> davidsansome: You wrote the debian/* files, too?
<davidsansome> I wrote the original ones, ari-tczew has tweaked them a bit
<Rhonda> Anyway, the copyright files are still missing the license text, at least once for each recurring license.
<Rhonda> Then that copyright information is missing. It's not totally wrong to not specifically mention Files: debian/* - but it's extremely uncommon, thus my comment in REVU about it.
<davidsansome> ah ok, I assumed the common licenses didn't need the full text copied and pasted in
<Rhonda> Not the full.
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: the files are there: https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/clementine/REVU
<Rhonda> But GPL insists on a specific part to be copied nevertheless, and BSD isn't that "common" anyway because people seldomly are that specific university.
<Rhonda> And I'm not too sure what the last decisions with respect to Public Domain is
<davidsansome> right, I'll fix those two issues upstream, then ari-tczew if you want to merge my changes into your bzr repo?
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: of course I'll update branch ASAP. btw. you can request a merge to my branch referring to debian/copyright and not only. :)
<ari-tczew> from this branch I'm creating a package for REVU. i
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: See the "xsol" example in the svn link you have in the first line of the copyright file - it has the required GPL excerpt.
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: are you reffering to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491744/ ?
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ and scroll to "Examples in pseudo-RFC-822 format", both the Simple and the Complex mention both debian/* but also for GPL-2+ the license text.
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: ^ go ahead mate :)
<davidsansome> working on it :)
<davidsansome> Rhonda: how's this: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/source/browse/trunk/debian/copyright ?  I've added text to each one, and a debian/* section
<Rhonda> davidsansome: You need to add the text only once for each license, no need to repeat it. :)
<davidsansome> ok :)  do I need to put "See above" or anything, or can I assume people are smart enough to figure it out? :)
<Rhonda> So one GPL-3, one GPL-2+, one BSD, …
<Rhonda> No need for see above or anything from what I understood.
<Rhonda> The License: GPL-3 line is meant to be enough reference for the linkage.
<davidsansome> gotcha
<Rhonda> No clue how the dep5 wants to have the "License: Qt Commercial or LGPL-2.1 or GPL-3" part expanded - you need to ask someone who has more insight into that, I'm not that big fan of that format
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: could you check whether current version is correct? @google code
<Rhonda> ari-tczew: Looks more appropriate, but like said, I'm neither an expert on dep5 nor too fond of it.
<ari-tczew> Rhonda, davidsansome: ok, I'm merging into bzr
<davidsansome> cool thanks
<ari-tczew> ScottK: what do you think, is it benefit to merge kolabd from debian unstable?
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: around?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-11
<Jarvis> anyone around? I'm trying to figure out what else needs to be done to get a bug patched in lucid, before it drives me and everyone else crazy :(
<Jarvis> i've attached a debdiff to it, subscribed SRU , Sponsors , even attached the patch copied from debian, and its still sitting there :(
<Jarvis> Incidentally the bug has been filed since before Lucid was released (16th March :( )
<jdong> Jarvis: what bug number is this?
<jdong> in general, the only thing that needs to be done is jdong needs to finish his latest homework/project...
<jdong> but since Lucid's release is a ridiculously long amount of time; that probably means I didn't notice the bug report.
<Jarvis> Bug #539814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539814 in tar (Ubuntu Lucid) "tar: futimens() with a bad file descriptor (AT_FDCWD) causes bootstrapping failure with kernels < 2.6.22" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539814
<Jarvis> thats the tar one anyways
<Jarvis> theres also a similar bug in coreutils :)(
<Jarvis> * :(
<jdong> Jarvis: ok, while we're waiting, you should upload a revised debdiff using "-2ubuntu0.1" as the version number
<jdong> but that's a minor nitpick.
<Jarvis> kk i'll do that shortly
<jdong> other than that, there's nothing that you did wrong
<jdong> unfortunately, tar is in main, and there's far fewer core-devs than universe-uploading devs
<jdong> and also, tar is really important, which probably scares off most people from touching it ;-)
<Jarvis> true
<Jarvis> i should see if theres a related report for coreutils  as well, as thats the same issue
<Jarvis> if not i'll file one
<jdong> my best advice is to try to find a core developer in #ubuntu-devel to feel comfortable enough to sponsor the patch for you
<Jarvis> kk
<Jarvis> cheers jdong
<jdong> I don't have core uploading powers, otherwise I'd feel bad and help you right now ;-)
<Jarvis> ;-)
<jdong> but once it's uploaded to the queue, I'd be happy to look over and approve it
<Jarvis> kk , cheers :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: waiting for your endorsement! very little time left!
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: busy doing it right now. I got sidetracked by writing a sponsorship-listing tool https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/sponsor-list
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: np :)
<bilalakhtar> but little time left, only 3 days!
<geser> bilalakhtar: tumbleweed can also give live endorsements during the meeting
<bilalakhtar> geser: Thanks for the idea, well, he can only do so if he's free at that time :_
<bilalakhtar> geser: I would have asked you for an endorsement but you have sponsored only 1 merge
<bilalakhtar> bdrung just endorsed, but he pointed out lintian errors with my very first package
<vish> could someone open the lucid task for Bug 587853 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587853 in cheese (Ubuntu) "After video recording, record/take photo button becomes disabled" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587853
<ari-tczew> how can I check whether my get-orig-source is correct?
<ari-tczew> dch ? which options?
<tumbleweed> by running it?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: dh get-orig-source
<bilalakhtar> though I am not sure
<tumbleweed> eh?
<tumbleweed> you mean debian/rules get-orig-source
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: yes
<bilalakhtar> oops, yes
<bilalakhtar> debian/rules get-orig-source
<bilalakhtar> vish: Who all have the privileges to open nominations?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: MOTUs can for universe/multiverse packages. He nedes a core-dev
 * vish tickles a core-dev :D
<bilalakhtar> vish: you're better off asking it in #ubuntu-devel
<vish> tumbleweed: the problem was the wiki wasnt clear regarding who accepts the task, else didrocks would have opened it himself..
<vish> SRU is confusing.. probably should try to get bugs fixed before release itself ;p
<tumbleweed> vish: I think they should be opened whenever it looks like an SRU is going to be necessary or just that the bug is specific to a released version
<vish> yeah, I'v sometimes noticed seb128 and pitti just opening the task when they get the chance.. but the wiki could be more clear about that
<tumbleweed> unfortunatly people misunderstand the "nominate" button and try to use it to get attention to their bugs
<vish> ..they think its adding a +1 ;)
 * tumbleweed is pretty sure I've done it
<didrocks> tumbleweed: vish: hey guys, about which bugs are you talking about?
<tumbleweed> 14:16 < vish> could someone open the lucid task for Bug 587853 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587853 in cheese (Ubuntu) "After video recording, record/take photo button becomes disabled" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587853
<vish> didrocks: oops! you were spying here! :(
<vish> ;p
<didrocks> vish: everytime :-)
<didrocks> oh that ones
<didrocks> vish: pitti will get it in -proposed next week (he was on holiday this weekà
<didrocks> I'll accept the lucid task, as I'm really not sure who should accept
<didrocks> I opened them for my SRU, so I think it's ok
<didrocks> but yeah, the process isn't very clear on what to do
<vish> didrocks: cool, thanks. yeah.. its not clear on the wiki :)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: I ascertained to make get-orig-source
 * tumbleweed doesn't think it matters too much who does it
<didrocks> ari-tczew: great! should make the repacking more easy
<didrocks> vish: can you ping pitti (and me next Monday (maybe in the afternoon, once he has backlogged a little bit) so that he can have a look at it?
<didrocks> there is another one IIRC
<didrocks> (that I sponsored)
<vish> didrocks: sure, will do .. :)
<didrocks> thanks vish :)
<vish> np..
<ari-tczew> is this page wrote correct? all languages in one page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball
 * ari-tczew loves reviewing source through bazaar! <3
<lfaraone> jdstrand: re bug 507579, the FFe was approved in bug 663401. I was not aware of the needs-packaging bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507579 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] turtleart" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507579
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 663401 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/663401)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: clementine is finished and available on bazaar. soon will be uploaded @REVU.
<iulian> lfaraone: Could you please close that bug then?
<lfaraone> iulian: marked as a duplicate
<lfaraone> (of bug 633401, that is)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633401 in Ubuntu "FFe: Sync turtleart 96-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633401
<lfaraone> should 633401 have not been marked fix released when it was synced? (instead being as such when it was approved from new)
<iulian> lfaraone: If the package is in the archive now then the bug should be marked as fix released.
<lfaraone> iulian: well, it's in NEW (
<iulian> lfaraone: Hm, I've no idea.  Maybe he's waiting for ScottK to accept it.
<lfaraone> iulian: scott said that he'd ack it as long as somebody else handled it in NEW.
<iulian> lfaraone: Ah-ha, then find an archive admin to review it.
<lfaraone> Riddell: ^^
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: clementine is finished. issues fixed, ready for ACK :)
<hrw|gone> can someone told me why upload of armel-toolchain-base 1.46 failed? Launchpad log says "duplicate ancestry"
<hrw|gone> bb on monday
<ScottK> lfaraone: Before I accept it, can you fix jdstand's comment about the postinst?
<Riddell> lfaraone: you pinged?
<lfaraone> Riddell: yeah, sorry to bother. It was re turtleart in NEW, but ScottK'd like me to fix a bug first before he accepts it.
<Riddell> he's harsh like that :)
<lfaraone> ScottK: would it be okay to upload the fix to debian and rereq the sync, then? or just upload directly to Ubuntu?
<ScottK> lfaraone: Either way.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-12
<bilalakhtar> Can anyone suggest me a few bugs that need to be SRUed so that I could work on them?
 * micahg needs an SRU uploaded :-/
<bilalakhtar> micahg: YOu need one uploaded, right? I need one to work on!
<bilalakhtar> micahg: You need an SRU uploaded from the Mozilla package set?
<micahg> bilalakhtar: yes, I can only upload to maverick and later
<bilalakhtar> Actually, I got a patch for one thing and nominated it for lucid so that I could get it into -proposed and hence SRUed. But pitti declined it, saying 'This issue is not a large one'
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: why do you need to work on an SRU ?
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: a bug!
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: I mean, its nice that you're contributing, but why an SRU in particular? SRU's are -very- costly to do in terms of time, testing, QA & risk.
<bilalakhtar> oh, you asked why?
<bilalakhtar> lifeless: I have applied for MOTU, and tumbleweed and ari-tczew (I don't know the spelling) have said that its difficult to become MOTU unless and unti you work on one. AND I like the SRU process, so it would be something good you're contributing to Ubuntu
<micahg> bilalakhtar: there's not enough time between now and the next meeting to get an SRU verified and into -updates
<bilalakhtar> micahg: Atleast you could get it into -proposed!
<micahg> bilalakhtar: right, but the true test is that is gets to -updates and Fix Releases w/out regressions
<bilalakhtar> micahg: of course, that's why I am searching for bugs that can be patched cleanly
<lifeless> bilalakhtar: well, FWIW, I'm MOTU, but I wouldn't personally look for 'has done an SRU' as a particularly important metric for being a MOTU.
<lifeless> consistent and accurate work on packages, knowing when out of depth, working well with the group : those are the things I'd look for.
<bilalakhtar> I could point out that I have seen 2 bugs getting SRUed from the beginning
<bilalakhtar> so I know thw workflow
<bilalakhtar> AND
<bilalakhtar> the importance of preventing regressiions
 * bilalakhtar hates his keyboard
<bilalakhtar> Whoa! No updates overnight in maverick!
<bilalakhtar> everyone is enjoying the weekend
 * micahg will probably upload something a little later
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> I'm in the process of taking over maintainership of isdnutils
<Laibsch> I looked at the Ubuntu package and especially the patches
<Laibsch> I don't quite understand what's the use of the script of many of the patches in the form of http://patches.ubuntu.com/i/isdnutils/extracted/template.dpatch
<Laibsch> for example http://patches.ubuntu.com/i/isdnutils/extracted/vboxplay-bashisms.dpatch and http://patches.ubuntu.com/i/isdnutils/extracted/ppp-2.4.4b1.dpatch
<Laibsch> seems like a waste of space
<micahg> Laibsch: convert to quilt and or src format 3 :)
<Laibsch> I usually do
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: use 3.0 (quilt) format, that'll help you
<bilalakhtar> micahg: :)
<Laibsch> I just wonder why those things were ever there in the first place
<micahg> Laibsch: make dpatch more polite maybe?
<Laibsch> Debian package already does use DebSrc3.0
 * bilalakhtar hates dpatch, just because its patches are too cumbersome
<Laibsch> polite?
<Laibsch> anyway seems like it should be safe to ignore that script-in-patch
<micahg> Laibsch: fail more gracefully
<Laibsch> aha
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: You're free to drop Ubuntu changes if they are no longer needed, or are unnecessary
<Laibsch> not my concern I think
<Laibsch> bilalakhtar: I know about that
<Laibsch> thanks
<micahg> Laibsch: are you taking over in Debian?
<Laibsch> isdnutils will need a LOT of TLC first
<Laibsch> of course
<Laibsch> micahg: ^^^
<micahg> that'll be good, we've been ahead of Debian since hardy :-/
<Laibsch> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=foss@rolf.leggewie.biz
<Laibsch> one of the last entries
 * bilalakhtar wishes he could maintain a package in Debian, he has 6 ITPs pending
<Laibsch> yes, I always make it a priority to go back to syncing instead of merging
 * micahg was going to co-maintain something, but the main updater beat me to to update
<Laibsch> but isdnutils will be a tough nut to crack
<Laibsch> maybe not tough
<micahg> Laibsch: you're a brave soul
<Laibsch> but a lot of little things to fix
<Laibsch> maybe I'm just stupid enough ;-)
<Laibsch> I hardly even use the package ;-)
<Laibsch> But I believe in small changes
<Laibsch> and release early and often
<bilalakhtar> RoAkSoAx: What's the matter with your connection?
<Laibsch> as long as I can improve things a little
<bilalakhtar> RoAkSoAx: Would like to remind you about bug #547267
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/547267)
<RoAkSoAx> lol idk :)
<Laibsch> micahg: you are interested in comaintainership
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> I was looking for a few more people
<Laibsch> because there are certainly a number of things I don't know very well in isdn
<bilalakhtar> micahg is the ubuntu-mozilla golden dev!
<Laibsch> I've got one comaintainer that knows how to code, I'm more of a packaging guy
<Laibsch> but I felt that was the bare minimum
<Laibsch> I would not have taken over all by myself
<Laibsch> if you'd like to join you'd be more than welcome
<micahg> Laibsch: I'm already in over my head w/the mozilla rdepends + the packages I use on a regular basis
<Laibsch> I asked a number of people including Paul, but they declined for various reasons
<bilalakhtar> Laibsch: You mean Paul Wise?
<micahg> I am trying to start working on the xul rdepends in Debian though, I just need a little time to acclimate to git
<RoAkSoAx> bilalakthar will do had been working on other stuff.
<micahg> Laibsch: unfortunately, also, I don't know much about isdnutils, so it would be all uphill and I can't take that on ATM
<bilalakhtar> RoAkSoAx: No problem :) No urgency, well you spelt my nick wrong !
<Laibsch> bilalakhtar: no, paul slootman
<Laibsch> last Debian maintainer
<Laibsch> of many years
<Laibsch> micahg: I know almost nothing about isdn
<Laibsch> the other guy does
<RoAkSoAx> sry im from cell phone :)
<micahg> bilalakhtar: and chrisccoulson would probably be more the ubuntu-mozilla golden dev, I'm just the helper :)
<Laibsch> again, I'm bringing DM status and packaging know-how, the other guy the coding skills and isdn knowledge to the table
<Laibsch> more packaging skills would certainly be good
 * micahg goes looking for tumbleweed's grab-udd-merge script
<Laibsch> and since you're only co-maintaining there's no immediate sole responsibility
<Laibsch> packaging will be maintained in git-debian.org
<bilalakhtar> micahg: Has it been completed? I don't uppose
<bilalakhtar> *suppose
<Laibsch> feel free to stop by even as non-maintainer
<micahg> bilalakhtar: what?
<bilalakhtar> micahg: grab-udd-merge
<micahg> bilalakhtar: no, I think it's in progress
<micahg> Laibsch: I have a passing interest in pastebinit, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of bugs for it
<AnAnt> Hello
<tumbleweed> micahg: found it?
<micahg> tumbleweed: yep, thanks, the package hasn't reached experimental yet though, so I haven't tested it yet
<micahg> tumbleweed: do you have time to sponsor an SRU?
<tumbleweed> micahg: sure
<micahg> bug 625801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625801 in gnome-web-photo (Ubuntu Lucid) "gnome-web-photo missing required libxul.so" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625801
<AlanBell> at the moment adobe-flashplugin is not available in the canonical partner archive, how do I file a bug about this?
<AlanBell> the problem it causes is that if you get guided to the adobe site to install flash it tries to use apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$dist-partner
<AlanBell> apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner rather
<micahg> AlanBell: AFAIK, there are no partner uploads yet
<AlanBell> there are some
<AlanBell> http://archive.canonical.com/dists/maverick/partner/binary-amd64/Packages
<AlanBell> in fact it is there in i386
<AlanBell> http://archive.canonical.com/dists/maverick/partner/binary-i386/Packages
<micahg> AlanBell: idk then, seems weird, I know that sun java isn't there yet
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: around?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: could you give me more information about this: versionmangle strips .dfsg, but your package is +dfsg
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: s/\.dfsg// isn't exactly what you want wen your version is 0.4.2+dfsg
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: which file?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: debian/watch
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: about README.source: has suggested by Rhonda :P
<tumbleweed> As I said, not everything I mentioned has to be dealt with, you can disagree with me :) It's a nice readme, but I'd expect people to know quilt now that it's part of source format 3.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: about 0.5 version: it's unstable version
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: aah, thanks for clearing that up
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'm not sure 100%, I'll ask upstream => davidsansome
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: about copyright... it's also reviewed by Rhonda. we wanted add information about /debian* files. could you review older revisions on my branch? diff is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/clementine/REVU/revision/7
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: the way I understand dep5, if you want to use a licence-body multiple times, you put it in a standalone section (i.e. just License: Foo\nBody) and reference it from all the stanzas that need it
<tumbleweed> when you have "License: Foo or Bar" you have to have two standalone sections
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you mean about this: License: Qt Commercial or LGPL-2.1 or GPL-3
<tumbleweed> yeah, also the CPL one
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I understand, we should choice one license right?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: no, I'm saying if you have "Qt Commercial or LGPL-2.1" you don't follow that with the Qt body
<tumbleweed> it doesn't matter that much, nothing is parsing DEP5 (yet?). I just think it's not technically correct.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: copyright file is maintained by davidsansome. but I understand, that I'm responsible for this one as uploader.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: btw. can I create file when I can write who created which file?
<ari-tczew> credits file
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I don't really untersntand?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I;m not an author of all files in debian/*. I want to write somewhere credits. e.g. ari-tczew is an author of debian/rules, John Doe is an author of debian/copyright
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: you can do that
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: around?
<Laney> ari-tczew: you can do that, but do you really need to? The changelog is good attribution.
<ari-tczew> Laney: for me is not problem, just asking for developers feedback
<ari-tczew> Laney: I thought that README.debian or something is for credits
<Laney> if you feel you've made a substantial contribution then you can add yourself as a copyright holeder
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: bug with g-s-d is when I copy/paste from image taken throgh print screen
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: your second patch isn't fixed the problem :(
<c_korn> how could I write a debian/watch file for the release version of snowglobe? http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Snowglobe
<c_korn> the download directory does not give any information if it is a release or development version
<RainCT> wow Launchpad is sucking badly
<RainCT> Hey c_korn
<RainCT> c_korn: Are you aware that there are existing packages for Snowglobe? http://apt.byteme.org.uk/
<RainCT> c_korn: The authors of that were looking into getting it into Debian some months ago, I'm not sure why they haven't done so yet.
<korn_> RainCT: seems they do not have a watch file at all anyway: http://git.byteme.org.uk/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=snowglobe.git;a=tree;f=trunk/debian;h=056f47cd5ce07c3671361aa8beea14e8a42a663e;hb=HEAD
<\sh> did I already said, that I hate "On Duty" services, even paid ones?
<Laney> what's an 'on duty' service?
<sebner> Laney: I guess that's end-user phone support over the weekend @home
<valavanisalex> Hi all, I'm struggling with a manual merge on bug #628048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628048 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Mesa 7.9" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628048
<valavanisalex> Can anyone help my figure out why it is giving FTBFS?
<tumbleweed> valavanisalex: manual merge? as opposed to?
<valavanisalex> As opposed to bzr-mergepackage or MoM
<tumbleweed> if you prefer bzr, you can bzr import-dsc the experimental dsc onto your debian branch then merge-package that
<kklimonda> hmm.. django has some tests that depend on UTF-8 locales. Are there any locales with UTF-8 on builders and if not can I install language-pack-en-base?
<tumbleweed> valavanisalex: my guess is that /usr/share/pixmaps hasn't been created. Put it in debian/dirs
<valavanisalex> Ah, does that work even if the debian package is maintained in git?
<evilshadeslayer> valavanisalex: inkscape.xpm << is that file in debian/ ?
<tumbleweed> oh, yes, do you have a debian/inkscape.xmp? :)
<valavanisalex> yes, debian/inkscape.xpm is present
<evilshadeslayer> oh then debian/dirs mod :D
<valavanisalex> but /usr/share/pixmaps is not in debian dirs
<valavanisalex> I'll try that!
<tumbleweed> valavanisalex: debian using git doesn't matter
<valavanisalex> tumbleweed: great, thanks
<kklimonda> or I could regenrate locales on the fly..
<valavanisalex> weird: /usr/share/pixmaps wasn't in the old ubuntu version either, but that builds with no problems
<evilshadeslayer> valavanisalex: loads of stuff changes
<evilshadeslayer> could be that some other package created that dir
<evilshadeslayer> but now it doesnt... so ...
<valavanisalex> yeah, I guess so.  Thanks for the help.  I'll modify debian/dirs and see if it builds correctly
<tumbleweed> no other package will create that dir, (it's actualy $(CURDIR)/debian/inkscape/usr/share/pixmaps ), but it could be created by some other part of the build
<micahg> tumbleweed: for sablotron, xml-resume-library has an optional recommends on sablotron, no need to remove
<tumbleweed> micahg: yeah, but it looks like it might as well go
<micahg> tumbleweed: oh, I see :), removed from unstable, good call
<OwaisL> Hey friends. I read somewhere that the Extra repo is up. What is the workflow to submit apps?
<OwaisL> RainCT: hey, I uploaded a sane version of that package lately to REVU. Want to check out? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gmailwatcher
<kevykev1> Hello everyone !! I am new to the team and would like to introduce myself.. My name is Kevin McKinney; I am a masters student at Carnegie Mellon University.
<iulian> Hello Kevin.
<kevykev1> I am a C / C++ programmer (not an expert); and I would like to start helping out anyway I can
<kevykev1> Hi iulian
<kevykev1> I an interested in enhancing the gnome-device-manager package
<iulian> kevykev1: Cool.  You might be interested in joining #ubuntu-desktop.  The guys from there deal with gnome packages.
<kevykev1> okay, i will join that channel
<iulian> Excellent.
<kmckinney1> Thanks iulian!! I have joined the #ubuntu-desktop channel..
<iulian> kmckinney1: You're welcome.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: around?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: only just
<blackmatter> LF mentor
<lfaraone_> What's the youngest current age of a MOTU?
<micahg> lfaraone: at least 17 on the way down
<lfaraone> micahg: hm? just wondering. I'm a little bit above 17, and wondering if I'm that one.
<micahg> lfaraone: no :), I'm thinking of nhandler
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-05
<micahg> cjwatson: for gnash, youtube worked, some other sites don't but I think this is the same with the current version, so I'm uploading the patch you gave me
<micahg> cjwatson: I'm subscribed and will keep an eye  out for any issues
<kovid> whois kovid
<dholbach> good morning
<thelinuxer> hi guys, I have a question about version numbering (that version we put in the change log) when I am building from a mercurial repo. How should it be written ?
<geser> is the mercurial revision number monotonic incrementing?
<thelinuxer> geser: can u know from here ? http://hg.atheme.org/users/desowin/gdigi/
<thelinuxer> i have little knowledge of mercurial
<chrisccoulson> thelinuxer, look at the version number i use for firefox nightlies (which come from mercurial) ;)
<thelinuxer> chrisccoulson: ok will check it out
<thelinuxer> i just want to know if there is some kind of standard when building packages from repos in general
<jtaylor> it depends on the repo, e.g. with git one uses dates as the hash is random
<jtaylor> with svn the revision number is fine
<jtaylor> bzr too I think
<thelinuxer> chrisccoulson: jtaylor and with hg it date + revision number from what I see ...
<chrisccoulson> thelinuxer, eg, for "194:dec7a1546064", the "194" is the revision, which is monotonic
<geser> thelinuxer: the only requirement is the version string has always to increase
<chrisccoulson> so, for that revision, i would add "~hg20110829r194" (with the date coming from http://hg.atheme.org/users/desowin/gdigi/rev/dec7a1546064)
<thelinuxer> chrisccoulson: without -ubuntu1 at the end ?
<jtaylor> I'd add the hash to the changelog to keep the version short
<thelinuxer> r there any tools to pull this from the repo and add the version number automatically ?
<geser> so you can either use 0.2.0+hg20110829r194 or 0.2.1~hg20110829r194. assuming 0.2.0 is current and 0.2.1 will be next (0.2.0+hg sorts after 0.2.0; 0.2.1~hg sorts before 0.2.1)
<geser> that's for the upstream version, append the usual -0ubuntu1 as revision
<thelinuxer> jtaylor: geser chrisccoulson that's gr8 thanx a lot guys
<tumbleweed> for mercurial, it's generally safe to use the "revision" number (commit count), if the source is managed in a central repo (svn-style)
<cjwatson> micahg: *nod* fair enough, thanks
<thelinuxer> I read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU that uploading my new package to debian mentors is the way to go
<thelinuxer> I find here http://mentors.debian.net/package/gdigi that the name of the uploader isn't me :D
<thelinuxer> is this normal ?
<Laney> someone else had already uploaded it to mentors
<Laney> you should coordinate with that person
<Laney> and certainly fix all of the lintian problems reported
<thelinuxer> Laney: ok i guess it uploaded some of my stuff to this page
<thelinuxer> currently when i use dput it says that the package is already uploaded
<Laney> use dput -f if you have made changes
<thelinuxer> ok will try that, thanx
<Laney> but email the other guy and find out what he's doing
<thelinuxer> ok will do so , thanks again
<tumbleweed> Laney, bdrung: Should we turn launchpad DSD blacklisting into non-fatal errors in syncpackage for now? (bug 841372)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841372 in Launchpad itself "Incorrect auto-blacklisting in DSD?" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841372
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i think no as long as we have a way to force the sync.
<tumbleweed> we don't. We only allow force overriding when fakesyncing
<bdrung> hm
<bdrung> i don't like adding workarounds
<tumbleweed> I don't know how many packages are incorrectly blacklisted, but only archive-admins can un-blacklist them again
<Laney> what's an auto blacklist?
<tumbleweed> Laney: launchpad automatically blacklists syncs when the version in Ubuntu is newer than Debian, but it appears to be buggy
<tumbleweed> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/registry/model/distroseriesdifference.py#L760
<Laney> how could you sync when the target has a newer version anyway?
<tumbleweed> I think it does it to get it off the front page of +localpackagediffs
<Laney> are we more interested in Blacklisted always?
<tumbleweed> I haven't tried syncing a package that was ignored (DSD blacklisted) from the web interface, but it doesn't look like it'd stop me
<Laney> always seems like it should be fatal and current a warning (require overriding)?
<tumbleweed> yeah, maybe blacklisted always should be a hard-error, and blacklisted current should be a warning
<tumbleweed> ^5
<tumbleweed> ah, no the checkbox on the web interface *is* greyed out when it's blacklisted current
 * tumbleweed wonders if it'll even let us do the sync...
<Laney> you mean your link from the bug?
<Laney> not greyed out here
<tumbleweed> Laney: ah, but many are here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+localpackagediffs?field.name_filter=&field.package_type=all&field.package_type-empty-marker=1
 * Laney wonders what "Upgrade Packages" does
 * tumbleweed too
<Laney> the greyed ones there are all > debian AFAICS
<Laney> I wonder why the ones that are = debian aren't greyed...
<Laney> is this implemented by blacklisting current?
<tumbleweed> that's a question for bigjools
<Laney> I guess I don't care about the implementation, but versions that are the same shouldn't be available for syncing
<Laney> wonder what happens if I do one
<tumbleweed> I've found some of the answers to things like that by reading https://dev.launchpad.net/HelpOnActions?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=derivative+distributions
 * Laney gets scared
<Laney> hah, it got rejected thankfully
<tumbleweed> I added a note about that to the bug
<Laney> nice
<tumbleweed> urgh, turning BLACKLISTED_CURRENT into an overrideable warning requires some refactoring
<tumbleweed> Laney: ok, launchpad allowed me to override the BLACKLISTED_CURRENT. Committing
<Laney> nice
<Laney> does always work properly?
<tumbleweed> you mean does launchpad block the sync? I don't want to test that :P
<Laney> no, i mean clientside
<tumbleweed> yes
<Laney> happy days
<Laney> so we can import sync-blacklist.txt?
<tumbleweed> hrm, DSD comments hang around post sync
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+localpackagediffs?field.name_filter=libsdl-sound1.2&field.package_type=all
<tumbleweed> Laney: I don't think that's worth doing until all syncing is done through syncpackage
<tumbleweed> but yes, blacklist() is available in the API
<Laney> i'd like to see the text file be generated from launchpad
<tumbleweed> that's something to take up with the archive admins
<Laney> well indeed, blacklisting is their domain
<Laney> I am just saying that we should move things into LP as far as possible to make the syncpackage workflow go
<cjwatson> if somebody wants to write a script that generates a suitable text file from Launchpad, I'd be happy to move the existing stuff into LP and deploy that script
<cjwatson> I'd like to make sure that there's essentially no period of time without a blacklist though
<Laney> do you get an interface on the website to manage blacklisting?
<cjwatson> I think so
<Laney> ok, that makes the tool easier
<cjwatson> I have an "Add comment" AJAX thing
<cjwatson> do you?
<wgrant> Everyone gets "Add comment"
<wgrant> Only archive admins get the three radio buttons above that.
<cjwatson> oh yes, I was looking at the wrong bit
<wgrant> (at least they used to be above that, but it was a while ago)
<cjwatson> I have "Ignored: ( ) No ( ) All versions ( ) These versions"
<wgrant> Right, that's the blacklist status.
<cjwatson> sorry, that's ago)
<Laney> sounds adequate
<cjwatson> sorry, that's "Ignored: (o) No ( ) All versions ( ) These versions" but hopefully YKWIM
<Laney> so we just need to generate sync-blacklist.txt from the blacklisted_always entries for the transitional period
<cjwatson> I think we should probably not transfer the blacklist entries that are just because of orig mismatches
<cjwatson> I would rather have the new auto-sync.py (which I've started, though only barely) figure that out for itself
<cjwatson> they were always a pain to manage anyway
<wgrant> Please file bugs for any API inadequacies you run into.
<wgrant> eg. difficulties getting hashes and stuff.
<tumbleweed> yeah, we all see the radio boxes, they are just read-only for non-AAs
<cjwatson> I should be using copyPackages rather than copyPackage for mass sync, yes?
<cjwatson> "If any of the requested copies cannot be performed, the whole operation will fail. There will be no partial changes of the destination archive." possibly slightly odd decision there
<wgrant> cjwatson: Yes. Fewer requests, same result.
<wgrant> Erm. It still says that?
<wgrant> That hasn't been the case for months :(
<cjwatson> yes.  https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html
<wgrant> It creates a separate job for each copy now. The only checks performed up-front are permissions.
<cjwatson> OK, good - that would be a recipe for irritation
<wgrant> Atomicity is useful sometimes.
<wgrant> But not for autosyncs.
<cjwatson> quite.
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: how do you plan to handle sync-request bug closing? the only way to tell if the sync was successful is to wait for the mail
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: that seems not much worse than bugs being closed on source upload before we know if it built
<wgrant> We'll be processing copies much more frequently in the next week or so.
<wgrant> Currently they're done every 5 minutes along with lots of other jobs. I think that may be moving up to minutely.
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: ah, suppose so
<cjwatson> I think what I'd like to see is a bugs parameter on copyPackage so that LP can close those bugs if the copy succeeds
<cjwatson> for autosyncs I don't care
<wgrant> That sounds reasonable.
<wgrant> cjwatson: You've not filed the copyPackages documentation issue?
<cjwatson> no, can do now
 * wgrant is already there.
<cjwatson> OK.  I'll file one for copyPackage bugs
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> Changelog bug closing just needs one last fix. And announcement emails should already be fixed... no more issues there?
<wgrant> Bug #841842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841842 in Launchpad itself "Archive.copyPackages says it's atomic, but that's a lie" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841842
<tumbleweed> wgrant: attribution for sponsorship, and came across a problem with the auto-blacklisting on the weekend,
<wgrant> Yeah, I saw those. I mean with announcements.
<wgrant> Since there have been a few issues there :)
<tumbleweed> I think NEW didn't generate announcemets (there's a bug filed)
<wgrant> Indeed.
<thelinuxer> a quick questin. should i add a project on launchpad for the package I am builing ? as I doing some changes to it too...
<Laney> tumbleweed: What was that bug you filed about the DSD API?
<Laney> I don't see a way to get the source package name from a dsd object
<Laney> thelinuxer: no need to do that
<tumbleweed> Laney: that querying blacklisting was needlesly hard (had to separatly query for CURRENT and ALWAYS and comments)
<Laney> ah
<cjwatson> wgrant: bug 841849 - hope that's clear enough
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841849 in Launchpad itself "add a way to close bugs on copyPackage completion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841849
<thelinuxer> Laney: i need some place for my code, at least until they accept my patch upstream. am i right ?
<cjwatson> thelinuxer: for small changes, just putting them in a debian/patches/ file in the source package is often enough
<cjwatson> I wouldn't bother with creating a project unless I were making fairly extensive changes
<wgrant> Laney: sourcepackagename and status are exported in trunk, but not quite deployed yet.
<wgrant> Laney: Hopefully tomorrow.
<thelinuxer> cjwatson: ok cool
<Laney> wgrant: oh, sweet. /me stops filing a bug then
<wgrant> Laney: Bug #833080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833080 in Launchpad itself "distro_series_difference API objects don't have package names" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/833080
<Laney> hah
 * Laney awaits that fix then
<wgrant> Could have deployed it today, but I forgot. :(
<tumbleweed> ScottK: any thoughts on sbte's closing of all the old emesene bugs and telling people to install a new version from his ppa?
<tumbleweed> it seems pragmatically sound, but not really how things are supposed to work
<ScottK> Fixed in the development release is the normal standard for fixed, so that's correct.
<tumbleweed> I suppose that's reasonable
<ScottK> I'd rather it be dealt with through backports, but if no one is willing to do the testing for that, PPA is not an unreasonable way to go.
<tumbleweed> yeah, it sounds like there's quite a lot to be backported
<tumbleweed> blackz used to care about that package, but he isn't around any more
<jtaylor> hm requestsync complains about possible duplicate sync when the sync is complains about is a duplicated of a fixed bug
<jtaylor> I assume thats a bug?
<jtaylor> requestsync --lp f-spot brings up Bug #618981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617760 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #618981 Sync f-spot 0.7.2-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617760
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: yeah, although that's possibly a bug in launchpad
<jtaylor> lp.bugs[618981].bug_tasks[0].is_complete should be True when its a dup of a fixed bug?
<micahg> jtaylor: are you sure about that?  shouldn't it just make sure it's not a dupe?
<tumbleweed> micahg: that's what jtaylor is asking too
<jtaylor> I have no idea
<tumbleweed> fixed bugs aren't searched by default, so it would make sense to not search dups of fixed bugs either
<tumbleweed> dups are a pain, you need to account for them everywhere
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: I'd say fix requestsync here, but it's worth asking launchpad people if they think that's an lp bug
<jtaylor> is there an attribute to check if all bug_tasks of a bug a fixed?
<jtaylor> instead of looping over it
 * tumbleweed points jtaylor at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<jtaylor> hm so no
<jtaylor> to bad all takes no lambda ._.
<tumbleweed> hrm, searchTasks has an omit_duplicates parameter
<tumbleweed> there we go
<jtaylor> yup that seems to work
<jtaylor> thx
<jtaylor> merge proposed
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: is limiting the status such a good idea
<tumbleweed> sync bugs are often incomplete / in progress when there's some back-and-forth with the sponsor
<jtaylor> it checks for is_complete later anyway which should be the same
<jtaylor> just with maybe less load on lp
<tumbleweed> I mean there are other non-terminal statuses
<tumbleweed> it could also search on the tag sync, but not everybody sets that...
<jtaylor> hm yes incomplete is missing
<jtaylor> and in progress ._.
<jtaylor> I guess its safer to remove it, but then it loops over 1100 bugs instead of 300 for f-spot
<tumbleweed> I'd say specifiy all the non-terminal statuses then
<tumbleweed> I wouldn't be entirely against using tags='sync' either
<tumbleweed> or may be search_text="Sync"
<jtaylor> yould have to be Sync and sync
<jtaylor> does this work?
<jtaylor> ync does not work as lp does no substring matching
 * tumbleweed doesn't know, I'd have to experiment (staging / qastaging / dogfood is great for experimentation)
<jtaylor> non-terminal status will do for now
 * jtaylor is off to bed
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-06
<oix29> hi ! someone can tell me how can I propose a new feature for the next ubuntu release ?
<jmarsden> oix29: Create a Blueprint for it, work to refine it and gain consensus around it, attend UDS and promote it... do the work to make it happen :)
<oix29> ok good :) thnx jmarsden
<jmarsden> oix29: You're welcome.
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<al-maisan> hello there, a package of mine fails to install due to a failure in the postinst script -- how can I see what these errors are (so I can fix them)?
<jtaylor> you can put a set -x into the script to see what it executes
<al-maisan> on the shebang line?
<jtaylor> after it
<al-maisan> like "#!/bin/sh -x" ?
<al-maisan> ah, "set -x"
<al-maisan> ok
<al-maisan> sorry
<al-maisan> jtaylor: thanks for the advice .. will try that.
<Rhonda> You can even run it manually.
<Rhonda> Like, sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/$package.postinst
<Rhonda> … and configure as argument.
 * al-maisan tries that
<al-maisan> hmm .. I see where it's failing now, thanks jtaylor and Rhonda !
<Rhonda> de nada :)
 * dholbach hugs tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> heh, np
<jtaylor> dholbach: isn't beta freeze over? (concerning bug 842211)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842211 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "Sync f-spot 0.8.2-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842211
<jtaylor> the sync just fixes a ftbs no new features
<Laney> yes indeed it is over
<blueyed> What makes Pillow/PIL's setup.py pickup /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libz.so.1 when using Ubuntu's python, but miss it when using a self-compiled python?
<blueyed> I have seen that Python's setup.py uses dpkg-architecture, but could not find something similar in distutils.
<al-maisan> hmm .. what user is used to run a debian/postinst script? I thought it was root..?
<ogra_> it is
<al-maisan> I have statements starting with "sudo -u postgres psql .." and when I install the package I am getting prompted with "[sudo] password for postgres:"
<ogra_> you want su
<ogra_> not sudo
<al-maisan> aaaaah
<al-maisan> ok
<al-maisan> ogra_: thank you very much indeed!
<ogra_> :)
<dholbach> jtaylor, Laney: you're right
<Laney> :-)
<tumbleweed> micahg: whoah, you only just beat me in the DMB election, well done :)
 * tumbleweed was not expecting to do well
<nigelb> Oh, the results are out?
<Laney> yet to be confirmed
<tumbleweed> right, sorry Laney :)
<Laney> :P
<jtaylor> I'm wondering if bug 842985 needs an ffe, its technically a new feature, but a feature which worked in natty (= regression)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842985 in pacpl (Ubuntu) "Needs resync with Debian to re-enable LAME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842985
<jtaylor> brb
<c_korn> how can I tell dh_install (via the .install file) to install a directory with a space in it?
<c_korn> lib/mmc\ Libs usr/lib/mmediac <-- this does not work
<cjwatson> c_korn: You can't.  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=198507
<ubottu> Debian bug 198507 in debhelper "dh_install: fails if filenames have an embedded space" [Normal,Open]
<cjwatson> Well, there is a workaround in there.  But personally I would just do such horrible things by hand in debian/rules.
<c_korn> hm, ok. thanks.
<c_korn> hm, dh_makeshlibs and dh_shlibdeps also fails :/
<c_korn> think I need to rename the directory at the end
<Cypher2_> hello
<cypher2__> hello
<cypher2__> my name is nathanel titane (Cypher2) and am currently experiencing difficulty pushing a fix to lp
<cypher2__> anyone?
<cypher2__> hello?
<cypher2__> help?
<cjwatson> I think you should give more detail including a pastebinned transcript of what you're trying to do and what the output is, and then somebody will probably look at it
<cjwatson> (that works better than waiting for somebody to volunteer first)
<jtaylor> does using dh-autoreconf to fix a build failure need a FFe?
<pabelanger> Afternoon, I was looking for help triaging a backport request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/638213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 638213 in lucid-backports "Please backport puppet 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 from maverick" [Undecided,In progress]
<pabelanger> I'm told this is the place
<micahg> pabelanger: looks, good, but I don't have time to comment ATM, please reset to confirmed per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How_to_Help
<Laney> pabelanger: we need confirmation that the no-change backport builds, installs and runs
<Laney> aha, says that
<Laney> pabelanger: thanks, approved
<jtaylor> does using dh-autoreconf to fix a build failure need a FFe?
<pabelanger> micahg: Laney: Great, thanks for looking
<jtaylor> allows patching configure.in instead of configure which is ackward
<Laney> jtaylor: wouldn't think so, providing the build system is well behaved
<Laney> make sure the patch is forwarded etc
<jtaylor> already "applied upstream" (= upstream removed autotools and use scons)
<Laney> fun
<jtaylor> but we can't use that for oneiric, new features, still waiting in mentors for debian upload, so I fixed the old build
<jtaylor> slurm is the package
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: re pacpl, I'd say go ahead, it sounds regressiony
<tumbleweed> and no, I wouldn't say dh_autoreconf is particularyl dangerous
 * tumbleweed was reviewing all dh_python2 transitions before we asked for FFes for them, and finding lots of issues (should have posted those to ubuntu-devel...)
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: regressions like FTBFS because it tried to install into /usr/local/? :)
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: the FTBFS ones were obvious
<tumbleweed> more common was missing byte-compilation, or byte-compiling the wrong things
<ajmitch> I still feel like I need someone to check over what I've done to convert them, even on the simple ones
<ajmitch> there's still much magic that goes on behind the scenes
<spartan-11510> Hi, i'm a begginer and i need some help
<spartan-11510> I've found a bug and i try to patch the package, but an include is make and the file doesn't exist
<spartan-11510> The gettext.h doesn't exist
<spartan-11510> /* Internationalization.  */
<spartan-11510> #include "gettext.h"
<spartan-11510> #define _(str) gettext (str)
<spartan-11510> #define N_(str) gettext_noop (str)
<spartan-11510> it's the hello-2.6 package
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: the file is in gnulib/lib in that package, you ahve to pass that to the compiler with the -I flag
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: what exactly are you trying to do? the makefile should do that for you in that package
<spartan-11510> When you use "hello -h" he said we can use -m option but if you try to use ii, it doesn't work
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: it doesn't offer the -m option for me
<spartan-11510> maybe it's translation, i'm french
<spartan-11510> it proposed me for read e-mail...
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: I don't understand, hello is just an example application, it only prints out hello world not more
<spartan-11510> I know, but if you look in the translation file hello-2.6/po/fr.po you can see that
<spartan-11510> #~ msgid ""
<spartan-11510> #~ "GNU hello, THE greeting printing program.\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "Usage: %s [OPTION]\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -h, --help          display this help and exit\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -v, --version       display version information and exit\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -t, --traditional   use traditional greeting format\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -m, --mail          print your mail\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "Report bugs to bug-gnu-hello@prep.ai.mit.edu.\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ msgstr ""
<spartan-11510> #~ "Le logiciel Hello de GNU, LE programme de Bienvenue.\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "Usage: %s [OPTION]\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -h, --help          afficher l'aide-m�moire\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -v, --version       afficher le nom et la version du logiciel\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -t, --traditional   utiliser le format traditionnel de salutations\n"
<ari-tczew> !pastebin | spartan-11510
<ubottu> spartan-11510: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spartan-11510> #~ "  -m, --mail          afficher le courrier\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "\n"
<spartan-11510> #~ "Rapporter toutes anomalies � bug-gnu-hello@gnu.ai.mit.edu.\n"
<sladen> spartan-11510: -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jtaylor> interesting, that is indeed a bug and its in a lot more translations too
<spartan-11510> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683865/
<spartan-11510> I'm a begginer and i try to progress in packaging and help the community
<spartan-11510> And i'm sorry for multi-line text
<spartan-11510> What i can do just modify the translation?
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: first you should check if it has been fixed or reported upstream, if not do so
<spartan-11510> on launchpad? because i think it's a debian package not an ubuntu
<jtaylor> upstream in this case is gnu
<jtaylor> upstream= the people who wrote the software
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: to create a patch simply fix the po files and do debuild -us -uc -S, this will create a patch in debian/patches/debian-changes-2.7-1
<jtaylor> you can submit this patch to upstream or open a bug in debian and attach it there
<spartan-11510> ok thank's
<jtaylor> but note, this is not a very important application, its possible nobody will care
<spartan-11510> debuild -us -uc -S doesn't work
<jtaylor> please pastebin the output: debuild -us -uc -S | pastebinit
<spartan-11510> jtaylor: result http://paste.ubuntu.com/683876/
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: you still have a backup/swap file in the build tree from your editor, remove them before building
<spartan-11510> all *~ file
<jtaylor> what debuild will do is take your extracted tree and compare it to the original unmodified source tarball and make a patch from it, it cannot handle binary files that way
<jtaylor> (unless you explicitly tell it too, but thats rarely needed)
<spartan-11510> i haven't *~ file
<jtaylor> hello-2.6/src/.system.h.kate-swp
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: I just quckly check, it was already reported but ignored https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-hello/2010-12/msg00003.html
<jtaylor> you could reply to that message telling them that the problem are the translations
<spartan-11510> jtaylor: ok, and i could send the patch
<jtaylor> yes
<spartan-11510> jtaylor: thank you for your help now i know how to debug a simple package
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: when this worked you can now test the patch by building the package completely
<jtaylor> spartan-11510: debuild -us -uc  (without -S), this will create a .deb in the parent folder which you can install
<jtaylor> for details on the flags see man dpkg-buildpackage
<spartan-11510> jtaylor: thank you very much for everithing but i build it and i make dpkg --install hello_2.6-1_amd64.deb
<spartan-11510> and i've always  the same package
<spartan-11510> always same error
<spartan-11510> i've make
<spartan-11510> dpkg-buildpackage
<spartan-11510> dpkg --install hello_2.6-1_amd64.deb
<jtaylor> you mean the --mail is still there?
<spartan-11510> yes
<jtaylor> unfortunatly I'm unfamiliar with translations, maybe you have to edit a different file or regenrate something
<spartan-11510> i will search on google i try to fix this, and enjoy you're night school tomorrow...
<spartan-11510> Bye see you next time
<jtaylor> bye
<spartan-11510> And thank you
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
<freeflying> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> freeflying, pong
<freeflying> dholbach: quick question, how can I apply for upload right to specific package?
<dholbach> freeflying, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Per-package_Uploaders
<freeflying> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> freeflying, it's the same process for every kind of upload rights: write the application, mail the DMB and attend the meeting
<dholbach> just point out which packages you need upload rights for :)
<freeflying> dholbach: understood
<FourDollars> Hi, I have a patch for the ibus-chewing package in main. Who can help me?
<FourDollars> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-chewing/+bug/843619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 843619 in ibus-chewing (Ubuntu) "There is a twice pages turning problem when using plain zhuyin with space as selection." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FourDollars> dholbach: Could you help me?
 * Laney is running a find-bugs-with-debdiffs-without-sponsors-subscribed script
<ScottK> Now if only LP could recognize a debdiff as a patch.
<tumbleweed> I thought it did?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I rarely have to attach them to bugs, but last time I did it (a few weeks ago) it complained it didn't look like a patch.
<Laney> could be a problem (I'm only searching bugs with patches)
<broder> I think ScottK is right. I feel like I've run into that problem before. I'm not sure why, unless LP can't deal with the 2 lines of debdiff header before the actual diff
<cjwatson> I think it prompted me for patch-tagginess last time I attached a debdiff.  Maybe it's more specific than that
<ScottK> This was the opposite.  I ticked the box for it was a patch and it claimed it didn't look like a patch.
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684539/
<cjwatson> I always use .debdiff as the extension for debdiffs, which may explain why I haven't seen this
<broder> is that new?
<broder> (the detection for .debdiff)
<cjwatson> 'bzr blame' dates it to 2010-03-22
<cjwatson> (may have landed a bit after that; that's the commit date)
<broder> Huh, ok
<cjwatson> see bug 538219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538219 in Launchpad itself "debdiff does not look like a patch" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538219
<cjwatson> heh, ScottK commented on that even
<Laney> what 2 lines of header?
<broder> good question. i'm going to go with the two lines i imagined into my head without actually looking
<Laney> I was actually asking as this script rather awfully just looks for "debian/changelog" in the attached patch
<Laney> (a 1 minute google didn't give me any diff consuming libraries)
<Laney> http://people.ubuntu.com/~laney/bugs-with-debdiffs.txt
<Laney> probably should have gotten more information (patch author)
<tumbleweed> Laney: how were you detecting that? extension?
<tumbleweed> oh, you just said
<Laney> a quick glance saw some really old ones, some that should have had sponsors subscribed and some that deliberately had sponsors unsubscribed due to not being ready
<tumbleweed> the ones that were deliberately unsubscribed are probably worth reviewing, anyway, they may be worth tidying up ourselves
<Laney> what should we do? triage the list? It's 420 items
<tumbleweed> that is a lot :/
<lfaraone> Is there a place where UDS rooming is coordinated? Aka a list of people who are staying at the sponsored venue so we can choose roommates?
<Laney> it's mainly allocated by a black box unless you have a particular preference
<cjwatson> yes, I believe the interface is that if you have a particular preference you e-mail Marianna
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<angelabad> good morning
<ronin___> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi ronin___
 * rextsai need help to review the patch for sru - https://launchpad.net/bugs/842115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842115 in libchewing (Ubuntu) "ibus-engine-chewing crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jtaylor> how does security support for universe work?
<jtaylor> e.g. the bcfg2 security vurnability fixed in debian, there is no bug in ubuntu, will that be handled by some team?
<Laney> not really
<jtaylor> so how does one proceed in fixing this?
<Laney> I think there's a ubuntu-security-sponsors team
<Laney> but ask in #ubuntu-hardened how it works
<Daviey> jtaylor: security raised that with me yesterday, there isn't currently a Ubuntu bug opened (last i checkd)
<Daviey> jtaylor: so, if you want to raise a ubuntu bug, propose a fix via debdiff or bzr (set the pocket to $release-security).. i imagine it'll get uploaded today
<Daviey> (sponsored by the security team as Laney said.)
<Daviey> jtaylor: If you do that, you'll win the love of all BTW.
<nigelb> You forgot about the $beer bit.
<jtaylor> I can do that, but what is a pocket?
<Daviey> jtaylor: in debian/changelog, where you'd normally put lucid etc.. put lucid-security
<Daviey> top line.
<nigelb> jtaylor: This could be helpful -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures
<jtaylor> the package has a version in -updates in natty, should one base the fix on that or in the release version?
<Daviey> jtaylor: BTW, Oneiric will also need a fresh merge.
<jtaylor> ah that is in the link, base on release
<jtaylor> probably a bit late for a merge
<Laney> the link says -updates
<Daviey> erm, you probably want to base on -updates... depending on the nature of what is in -updates
<Daviey> i'd be pretty suprised if you didn't want to base on -updates
<Laney> "always base it on the latest approved version of the source package for the release in the archive"
<jtaylor> reading is hard ._.
<nigelb> heh
<Daviey> jtaylor: nah, Oneiric can be merged.
<Laney> nigelb: !!!
<Laney> nigelb: I need you! And here you are!
<nigelb> Laney: what did I do?
<Daviey> bah, sorry, it is a new upstream versin
<Laney> you know cleansweep?
<nigelb> yes
<Laney> do you run scripts for that on an ongoing basis?
<nigelb> I started it, but it fell off my list due to lack of time.
<Laney> oh ok
<nigelb> I wish there were more hours in a day.
<nigelb> I started focusing on writing more code, mostly web related, so I had I had to refocus my priorities :(
<nigelb> However, how can I help?
<jdstrand> (that is the precise page to use)
<Laney> I was going to ask you to extend the script to notice patches which look like debdiffs and to automatically subscribe the sponsors
<jdstrand> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures#Preparing_an_update that is)
<nigelb> Laney: AHHHH. The patch tagging scripts?
<Laney> i don't know :'(
<nigelb> bdmurray runs scripts for those.
<nigelb> Ah, yes. I saw the discussion earlier about debdiffs and Launchpad
<Laney> anyway I got a list of all of the old stuff that we'll do something with
<Laney> for new stuff we should just put it on the list automatically probably
<Laney> seems cleansweepish
<nigelb> I can talk to brian and get you a script :)
<Laney> you don't need to get me anything, just get someone to run it :P
<nigelb> haha
<Laney> if patch_looks_like_a_debdiff { add_message_about_automatically_subscribing_sponsors(); subscribe_sponsors(); }
<nigelb> Laney: Again, bdmurray is a neat target for that ;)
 * Laney assumes highlights have been appropriately issued
<nigelb> Me too. Or else I'll grab him later when he gets online.
<nigelb> Laney: will you be at UDS?
<Laney> most likely
<nigelb> Could you bring up the challenges stuff that we failed to plan appropriately this time?
<nigelb> (I won't be there. In person at least)
<Laney> i'll see what i can do
<Laney> dholbach is better at Making Stuff Happen than me though
<nigelb> We can all always assign the action items to him :P
<jtaylor> there is no oneiric-security or?
<jtaylor> for that just oneiric as pocket?
<jdstrand> jtaylor: just oneiric
<jtaylor> hm apparently someone is already working on it lp:~gandelman-a/ubuntu/oneiric/bcfg2/deb640028
<jtaylor> but via merging => 3720 lines (+592/-2370) 52 files modified
<dholbach> Laney, hm?
<nigelb> dholbach: Re: Challenges stuff.
<jtaylor> so branches made for all supported versions, that software sure is awful for that it is intended to run as root ...
<bdmurray> Laney: hey there what do you have for me?
<ScottK> jtaylor: Would you be able to have a look at Bug 818867?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818867 in python-numpy (Ubuntu) "numpy.distutils provides inaccurate system information for ubuntu-11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818867
<Laney> bdmurray: Just a proposal that requires a little bit of adjustment to your patch scanning script
<Laney> bdmurray: if you detect the patch is a debdiff and the sponsors aren't subscribed (after some delay?), do it.
<bdmurray> Laney: okay, sounds good
<Laney> One issue is that you can't tell if the sponsors are /intentionally/ not subscribed
<bdmurray> you could see if they were unsubscribed though using the activity log
<Laney> I mean in an "oops, this isn't ready yet" way
<Laney> I assumed you'd use created_since or whatever to avoid looking at the same bug multiple times, but activity log works too
<jtaylor> ScottK: I'll have a look
<nigelb> Laney: The pings worked :D
<bdmurray> yes, I use created_since
<ScottK> jtaylor: Thanks.
<Laney> that's ok then
<Laney> I guess we'll see if it's a big problem in practice
<bdmurray> Laney: so you have some debdiff detection code then?
<Laney> bdmurray: not really, I couldn't think of much better than looking for changes to debian/changelog in the attached patch
<ScottK> Laney: I had an idea for a QA script that we could probably do through LP now ...
<bdmurray> Laney: okay that seems reasonable
<Laney> seemed OK in my scanning of old bugs though
<Laney> i.e. in the sample I looked at there weren't any false positives
<Laney> ScottK: yeah?
<ScottK> During the lucid cycle, cjwatson went through and found old merges (that, IIRC, had been pending review for a full cycle) and then we just sync'ed them on the theory that keeping up with Debian was probably better than leaving stuff unreviewed.
<ScottK> It ought to be possible to detect such packages now and make a list for review/sync.
<Laney> "pending review" as in?
<cjwatson> I don't think we synced them all
<Laney> Debian > Ubuntu and Ubuntu changes?
<ScottK> There was a merge on MoM that no one had touched
<cjwatson> there were definitely some in main that were just too scary to merege
<cjwatson> *merge
<ScottK> cjwatson: True.
<Laney> you could do that with UDD or Launchpad
<cjwatson> MoM exposes JSON output
<ScottK> Since you and tumbleweed seem to be on a role for this kind of stuff, it seemed like something that it might be worth setting up as a regular QA check.
<Laney> In general I like the idea of lists-of-things-to-do, indeed
<Laney> but we could make MoM order by date?
<ScottK> I don't know what MoM exposes in it's JSON.
<Laney> I was thinking of just fixing it to display this notion of priority itself
<Laney> care less about pinging the last uploader for merges not touched for a cycle or something
<Laney> > 2 cycles, consider dropping the changes if they aren't serious
 * Laney shrugs
<ScottK> Sounds about right.
<nigelb> woah, how did that email get through to TB.
<soren> nigelb: Which one?
<soren> nigelb: Oh.
<soren> nigelb: That one.
<tumbleweed> and it's certainly worth posting the list of merges which haven't happed in a cycle (but that probably should bave been done after DIF / right after FF)
<nigelb> soren: heh,yeah. That one :)
<cjwatson> nigelb: I approved it because it was the easiest way to reply to it
<nigelb> AHH.
<nigelb> That makes sense :)
<nigelb> You need to get it hit your inbox before you can reply.
<jtaylor> ScottK: forwarded a patch for the numpy issue, but its every ugly, don't know if there is a better way to do it: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=640940
<ubottu> Debian bug 640940 in python-numpy "python-numpy: numpy.distutils not multiarch aware" [Normal,Open]
<ScottK> What did morph have to say about it after he noticed multi-arch was in Debian too?
<ScottK> barry: You might want to look into ^^^.
<jtaylor> didn't anwser anymore
<jtaylor> btw enable worked around this issue in -2
<ScottK> OK.  About par for the course.
<jtaylor> sync requested, but for normal use cases its harmless due to indirect links
<ScottK> We should fix it in the right place.
<jtaylor> if morph doesn't react apply that ugly patch to ubuntu?
<ScottK> I'd like barry's opinion.
<jtaylor> barry mentioned some python bugs for this issue, but numpy has its own distutils
<jtaylor> http://bugs.python.org/issue12418
<jtaylor> so it needs fixing there, and that requires a sane way to get the triplet (maybe provided by python itself)
<ashams> Hello Guys,
<ashams> I'm Fixing this bug and it's my first one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/818364
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 818364 in gnomebaker (Ubuntu) "typo in description" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ashams> Should I fix for Natty or Oneiric?
<jtaylor> first oneiric, then older releases
<ashams> jtaylor, Hi, thanks for answer
<ashams> but there's no pkg for Oneiric
<jtaylor> this is to avoid forgetting to solve it in the development release and the introducing a regression
<jtaylor> hm then I guess fixing natty is fine
<jtaylor> but then make sure you forward the fix upstream (should that still exist)
<ashams> jtaylor, Would you check after me, if there's a pkg for oneiric, sorry I'm brand new: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker
<jtaylor> ashams: it was removed a long time ago in debian, and also in ubuntu as far as I can tell
<ashams> jtaylor, so no need to fix?
<jtaylor> not really
<jtaylor> especially a typo is not worth the effort
<jtaylor> also it would have to be a stable release update which are usually not done for typos
<jtaylor> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jtaylor> ashams: see http://harvest.ubuntu.com/ for some other simple to fix bugs
<ashams> jtaylor, Yeah, that's why I was asking, it's not worthy an SRU
<ashams> but can't I upload it as a Oneric release
<jtaylor> no the package was removed for a reason: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=590890
<ubottu> Debian bug 590890 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gnomebaker -- RoQA; obsolete, dead upstream, unmaintained, doesn't work with current kernels" [Normal,Open]
<jtaylor> if you want to keep it you would have to take over the maintenance in debian + fix the bugs it was removed for
<ashams> jtaylor, but it was working fine with Ubuntu till 2011-07-30 atleast, when the user reported the bug?
<jtaylor> apparently it did not work in debian, and had no active maintainer
<jtaylor> you can maintain it in ubuntu alone but apparently nobody wanted to do that either
<jtaylor> removal of a package where there are better alternatives is preferable to a package rotting in the repository with no care
<jtaylor> even if it does work for some
<ashams> jtaylor, yeah, seems to
<ashams> jtaylor, Thank you very much
<ashams> :D
<jtaylor> np
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<mgolisch> can someone fix fusioninventory-for-glpi? its the wrong version in natty
<jtaylor> whats the general advice for fixing packages that have no patch system, add one or add the changes inline?
<jtaylor> sometimes I get spoonsors who want me to add one sometimes I get one that wants me to not do it ._.
<Laney> we've always said "don't change the patchsystem"
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: edit-patch will create a debian/applied-patches directory, which at least documents the patch
 * tumbleweed just patches directly
<lenios__> hi there
<Laney> hello
<vk> hi i want to create an ubuntu package for OpenGrok (http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/view/Project+opengrok/WebHome), an SCM Browing tool
<vk> does anything stay against the inclusion of such a package into ubuntu universe/multiverse? or how is the process of applying for inclusion
<vk> or do i have to create the package for debian and then pull it into ubuntu?
<sagaci> it's generally better to package it for debian
<vk> is there an equivalent of motu in debian?
<Laney> vk: have you seen http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=425609 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 425609 in wnpp "RFP: opengrok -- Wicked fast source code indexing and search software built on top of lucene" [Wishlist,Open]
<vk> Laney, yes i have
<vk> i just don't know what that means. does it mean somebody is already working on it? or do they want to include it but just nobody had the time to do it
<vk> or is it just somebody asking for the package and it's not decided whether or not the package will be included?
<Laney> somebody did work on it some time ago, but isn't any more
<Laney> there's a mentors link there that you may be able to start with for your package
<sagaci> vk, best to look through the debian new maintainers guide if you haven't already
<vk> sagaci, ok thanks. no i haven't :)
<jamespage> hey vk - we also discussed packaging of opengrok at UDS-O - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-opengrok
<jamespage> currently blocked as lucene3 is not packaged - but someone is working on that ATM
<vk> jamespage, ah ok
<vk> cool :-)
<jamespage> vk: I was going to try and spend some time on opengrok itself but... no time ATM
<Laney> jamespage: In Debian, I hope :-)
<jamespage> Laney: of course :-)
<Laney> excellent
<jamespage> jhunt and I had this crazy idea about indexing all of the source packages in ubuntu to make the codebase supporting ubuntu searchable
<jamespage> opengrok will support that nicely
<cjwatson> vk: MOTU shares some characteristics with debian-mentors, debian-qa, and other teams, but there is no direct or even particularly near equivalent
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: thanks for the detailed u-d-t bug report on Pending -> Published :)
<cjwatson> NP, sorry not to be able to propose an immediate fix
<cjwatson> just always using status='Published' is probably *mostly* OK now
<cjwatson> at least for the time being, until they fix passing a list of statuses
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's certainly the quick answer
<geser> the check for 'pending' was only added because the Debian mirror used it
<geser> cjwatson: is it valid to assume that if checking for 'pending' that a returned package is newer than the 'published' once and will get 'published' soon? or can something stop the publishing of a pending package?
<Laney> i just put some more information on http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Elaney/bugs-with-debdiffs.txt
<Laney> would be nice to generate some html out of it at this stage ...
<cjwatson> geser: in Ubuntu, it's probably possible to reject/remove/something a package between pending and published
<geser> like a source package in the NEW queue or being held in the queue during a freeze?
<cjwatson> geser: like being quick
<cjwatson> it happens occasionally
<cjwatson> I can't remember whether NEW/UNAPPROVED are the same state
<ScottK> geser: You can definitely reject a pending package.  I've done it when I clicked the wrong button.
<geser> ok, so best to wait on "published" (in context of requestsync)
<cjwatson> geser: I don't think that follows.  Debian Pending publications aren't going to get rejected
<cjwatson> in the case of imported distributions, Pending is basically an internal state rather than corresponding to any true pendingness in Debian archive management
<geser> the function is used to fetch source package data (through the LP API) both for Debian and Ubuntu, so it would be nice if it does for the both the "right" thing
<ScottK> But requestsync only operates one way, so I'm not sure why it matters.
<tumbleweed> it is nice to have requestsync usable as soon as possible. But the real solution there is to allow requestsync to act against incoming.debian.org / a local dsc
<cjwatson> I agree with ScottK; this isn't symmetric.  And in any event, rather soon we'll stop seeing any Pending records for Debian anyway, so it will be moot
<tumbleweed> ok
<bdmurray> Laney: so we said subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to bugs with debdiffs correct?  I'm doing this now
<tumbleweed> that would overwealm the sponsors queue, wouldn't it
<Laney> only new ones
<bdmurray> well right that seemed like a given to me sorry
<Laney> I made a list of all of the old ones, so people may think of that
<Laney> yes, that's what I was thinking. Also if you could it would be nice to add a comment saying what's been done
<bdmurray> okay that seems reasonable
<Laney> are you limiting to only attachments flagged as patches?
<bdmurray> Laney: yes the search uses has_patch=True
<Laney> tumbleweed: was weird to see "...rather than filing this as a bug..." on a bug report ;-)
<Laney> file
<Laney> bdmurray: great, I guess it's best to just give it a go and see how it works then
<tumbleweed> Laney: it was a question. I've never turned a question into a bug report before. Didn't realise it would be reported by me
<Laney> seems suboptimal
<bdmurray> Laney: Does this comment work for you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/686038/
<Laney> removing the patch tag won't get the bug off the queue
<bdmurray> right but you have to be a member of the sponsor's team to unsubscribe the team
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> so I guess they should add a comment saying that it was incorrect
<bdmurray> it can't hurt to add that though I guess
<Laney> indeed
<jbicha> Laney: would you be willing to sponsor another update of gnome-shell?
<Laney> jbicha: sure
<jbicha> Laney: thank you! https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-shell/3.1.90.1/+merge/74840
<Laney> jbicha: do you know why it doesn't start for me? I just get a nautilus menu stuck to the top of the screen and no WM
<jbicha> Laney: no, could you try running DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-shell --replace from a virtual terminal and see what errors you get?
<jbicha> it works for me but I'm having trouble figuring out what the runtime dependencies should be so that it works for everyone else
<Laney> jbicha: http://paste.debian.net/129091/
<tumbleweed> bdrung: around?
<jbicha> Laney: are you using the most recent gjs (1.29.17) & mutter (3.1.90.1)?
<Laney> jbicha: likely not, I haven't upgraded in a couple of days. You might want to bump the required versions if old ones don't work.
<jbicha> Laney: done and I repushed to my branch
<Laney> ok, thanks, waiting for my full-upgrade to finish then we'll see
<jbicha> Laney: looks like it's already been published to the archive without that
<Laney> :/
<Laney> oh well, just get it into the next release then
<jbicha> Laney: thanks for looking it over & I'll just wait for the next release to up the versions
<Laney> jbicha: ah yes, works now with after the upgrade - good call
<Laney> I have definitely been broken by using a tiling WM for the past x years
<Laney> overlapping windows feel insane to me now
<lenios> hi there, i'm interested in getting my package in universe, can anyone help?
<tumbleweed> lenios: I'm afraid its rather late in the cycle to get new packages in. Although with the right motivation it can happen. Does it need to happen for oneiric?
<Laney> you can get it into P and do an immediate backport
<lenios> would be great, but i guess there's no rush
<lenios> i tried it on lucid, maverick and oneiric (and i think natty too), working fine
<tumbleweed> yeah, Laney's backport suggestion seems good
<lenios> what's different from doing it for oneiric?
<tumbleweed> oneiric is in feature freeze
<lenios> backports aren't frozen?
<tumbleweed> lenios: he was suggesting that you wait until oneiric releases, then backport to oneiric
<tumbleweed> (get it into P, and backport to oneiric)
<tumbleweed> anyway, the best way to get it into Ubuntu is to get it into Debian, have you started trying to do that?
<lenios> there's a debian package
<lenios> i merged it into ubuntu
<tumbleweed> lenios: what is it?
<lenios> ocsinventory-agent
<tumbleweed> that appears to be in Ubuntu
<lenios> yes, but only the old version
<lenios> i packaged the latest version
<Laney> P will get 2.0 automatically
<tumbleweed> if you think 2.0 should go into oneiric, it needs to be motivated (fixes more bugs than it introduces regressions, doesn't impact rdepends, you've tested it, etc.)
<lenios> there are no regressions that i know of, and we're using it at the company i work for a few weeks with no issues
<tumbleweed> lenios: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Laney> does the ocsinventory stack need to be in sync?
<Laney> looks like -server got hit by the accidental autosync so is at 2.0 already :(
<lenios> no, server and client are different
 * tumbleweed gets the feeling we sholud have paid more attention to that accidental sync, I keep coming across debris from it
<Laney> we should have finished the job
<jcfp> "accidental sync"? when did that happen
<Laney> july
<lenios> i should have let you know about 2.0 client earlier
<Laney> no worries, if you want to follow the freeze exception route and mention the testing you've done I'm sure we can work it out
<bdrung> tumbleweed: now
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I've been going over u-d-t bugs (as I'm sure your INBOX is showing you)
<tumbleweed> most of the things I was going to ask I've added as bug comments
<bdrung> tumbleweed: ok, then give me time to process my inbox
<bdrung> tumbleweed: changelog._blocks looks like a private variable
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I agree, but I don't see any alternative
<bdrung> tumbleweed: iirc, there is an iterator
<tumbleweed> oh, duh, I was blind
<bdrung> tumbleweed: re massfile, can you ask on ubuntu-devel if someone uses it?
<tumbleweed> yeah, that seems sensible
<bdrung> tumbleweed: can you add the malformed changelog entry test to sponsor-patch?
<tumbleweed> sure
<bdrung> tumbleweed: and yes, we want to SPU some fixes
<lenios> should i give build log and install log in the bug, considering there's a ppa?
<tumbleweed> lenios: you can link
<lenios> link ppa?
<tumbleweed> to the build log
<lenios> is there a way to get the ppa build log?
<tumbleweed> yes, from an architecture's build record, from the detailed package view
<lenios> how's that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ocsinventory-agent/+bug/846058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846058 in ocsinventory-agent (Ubuntu) "ocsinventory-agent version should be the same as the ocsinventory-server" [Undecided,New]
<tumbleweed> lenios: looks good
<bdrung> tumbleweed: have you compare mk-build-deps with get-build-deps?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: mk-build-deps doesn't install the dummy deb it creates (devscripts doesn't abuse sudo as much as u-d-t)
<jtaylor> yes it does
<jtaylor> -i
<tumbleweed> oh, :)
 * tumbleweed should have read the manpage...
<bdrung> jtaylor: -ir
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I remember we vaguely discussed this at UDS, and someone (persia?) mentioned something else. I can't remember what it was
<bdrung> tumbleweed: we have four scripts: get-build-deps, mk-build-deps -i -r, embuilddeps, apt-get-build-depends
<tumbleweed> plus sbuild + pbuilder
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I don't think get-build-deps is adding anything useful (except that it doesn't need equivs, which mk-build-deps does)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: can you check the code? if get-build-deps has no additional feature, let's drop it.
<tumbleweed> and I spent 30 mins on it last week, ah well :)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: what have you done with the changelog?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: fixed in the last commit
<tumbleweed> "bzr commit" irritates my by guessing my commit message
<bdrung> tumbleweed: typo Chancgelog
<tumbleweed> and I even have spellchecking when editing changelogs :/
<bdrung> tumbleweed: pushed
<bdrung> tumbleweed: setup-... uses aptitude -> it should use apt-get
<tumbleweed> agreed
<lenios> also since i'm here, and zul is the official maintainer of likewise-open package, i hope  bug #845477 will be fixed before release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 845477 in likewise-open (Ubuntu) "/usr/libexec/likewise-open/init-base.sh: 1: [init]: not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845477
<tumbleweed> bdrung: got an ack to land the progress bar, from the submitter
<bdrung> tumbleweed: re bug #783991, we should catch this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 783991 in launchpadlib "[requestsync] crashed with IOError in get_password()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783991
<bdrung> tumbleweed: re bug #806633, will you add the malformed changelog entry check or should i open a new bug for it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 806633 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[sponsor-patch] Chokes on badly formatted changelog" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806633
<tumbleweed> bdrung: busy adding malformed changelog entry check right now
<bdrung> tumbleweed: re bug #845487, should we have a new bug for checking Pending too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 845487 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "Debian source publication checks have broken" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845487
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I think the only thing that may need to care about Pending is requestsync. We've survived without it until now
<bdrung> tumbleweed: and pull-*
<tumbleweed> ah, right
<bdrung> tumbleweed: and backportpackage
<tumbleweed> yeah, wishlist bug
<tumbleweed> so much for me trying to clear the bug list tonight
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i like the new download progress bar, but the user abort looks weird: http://paste.debian.net/129125/
<tumbleweed> I'll add a finally
<bdrung> that clears the line?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<bdrung> tumbleweed: feel free to file a bug for extending the logger (two or three levels should it have)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: 'Downloading %s from %s (%0.3f MiB)' should be changed to use libkibi (someone needs to write the python binding)
<tumbleweed> bdrung: re Vcs fields, yes it should go to ubuntu-devel. We discussed it on IRC a while back, and it also appeared as a UDD bug
 * tumbleweed -> bed
<bdrung> tumbleweed: you can release the current state (9 bugs fixed!)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: and from setup.py!
<bdrung> tumbleweed: the with statement breaks
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-10
<tumbleweed> bdmurray: urgh, that bot is irritating :) It's hit a bug I put debdiffs on, but havn't uploaded yet, twice today
<Laney> you could make it ignore debdiffs from people who could upload
<tumbleweed> it's conceivable that people posted debdiffs on a bug, forgot about it, and then got upload rights, but yeah, that sounds sensible
<tumbleweed> if it could just ignore bugs it had already visited, that'd be great
<Laney> it is supposed to
<tumbleweed> interestingly, only one comment shows up on the bug log
<Laney> (the script only applies to new bugs so it'll only get people who have upload rights when the script is run, which is a rather smaller window)
<zooko> Folks: we've found a security flaw in Tahoe-LAFS and are ready to issue a stable release of Tahoe-LAFS solely to fix the security flaw.
<zooko> It would be cool to synchronize with Ubuntu (and others) to minimize the window between when the knowledge of the flaw is published and when users can easily upgrade to the fixed version.
<zooko> What's the process for that?
<tumbleweed> zooko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security
<zooko> Thanks.
<ESphynx> hey guys, what's the deal with -lintl vs -lpreloadable_intl ?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-11
<cdunlap> I have a question for anyone listening
<cdunlap> I just fixed a bug in xine-lib but I am not sure what app uses it to test it.  The fix was just misspelled words.
<cdunlap> any idea how I can test it?
<micahg> cdunlap: gxine?
<cdunlap> I will install it and see.  Thanks Micahg
<cdunlap> actually, that isn't helping because when I try to build the package it fails because the dependencies aren't installed
<cdunlap> back to google...
<micahg> cdunlap: huh?
<cdunlap> I am kinda new to this bug fixing fun
<micahg> cdunlap: which package are you trying to build?
<cdunlap> I fixed a couple spelling errors in xine-lib and I was going through the steps and one of them is to do the pbuilder-dist command and it continually fails
<micahg> cdunlap: can you pastebin the error?
<cdunlap>     one sec
<cdunlap> http://pastebin.com/HwFZ8k0Y
<cdunlap> Then I get this and it errors out:
<cdunlap> Sorry.  I get this and then it drops out:
<cdunlap> http://pastebin.com/eA8LwtEW
<micahg> cdunlap: seems like you need an update
<micahg> pbuilder-dist oneiric update?
<cdunlap> I can try it, can't hurt I gues
<cdunlap> micahg: I think that might have done the trick
<cdunlap> thanks for the help
<micahg> cdunlap: you're welcome, please let us know if you need help getting the fix into Ubuntu if it works
<ScottSanbar> QUESTION: when running debuild for the first time in the PackagingGuide wiki, it is searching for a tar.gz starting with PACKAGE, not hello.  Also, I get the following error later:  dpkg-source: error source package name PACKAGE contains illegal character P
<and`> ScottSanbar: it should look for an .orig.tar.gz, then you should make sure your changelog/control files are correctly filed with the right details about package's name
<and`> which is 'hello' in this specific case.
<ScottSanbar> and: I believe the debain/control file is correct - it looks correct, and I copied its entire contentws into it from the tutorial contents
<and`> ScottSanbar: paste me your changelog file then on a pastebin :)
<ScottSanbar> and:  can you tell me about pastebin?
<ScottSanbar> <and> thanks - did not change changelog package name from PACKAGE to hello ...
<and`> ScottSanbar: :)
<and`> glad it worked
<ScottSanbar> and:  where would I find out about pastebin? Sounds cool
<and`> ScottSanbar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for example :)
<and`> just paste your files there and post your link on the channel to avoid spam :)
<ScottSanbar> and:  thanks, already tried it, now undertand - cool!
<and`> ScottSanbar: feel free to ping me if you'll need help, but ping me the right way:) (and --> and`)
<ScottSanbar> and'  sorry, I am partially blind.  Did I get it right this time?
<ScottSanbar> and': sorry, I am partially blind.  Did I get it right this time?
<ScottSanbar> and`: I think I got it now.  Thanks.
<and`> ScottSanbar: yup :)
<ScottSanbar> and~:  may I ask why you include the ` in your name?  Scripting?  sed?  gawk?  all the above?
<ScottSanbar> and`:  whoops, sorry - used shift!
<and`> ScottSanbar: I was used to use 'and' as nickname a few months ago (it's my Debian UID), but as you may understand the word 'and' is used pretty much everywhere, I then changed it to something similar, but at least I don't get hilighted when there's no need to :)
<alkisg> Hi, I want to add i18n (.po) to a dh-helper/python -based package of mine, could someone suggest me a similar package to look at his debian/rules?
<alkisg> *its
<micahg> cjwatson: I was going to forward your libav patch for gnash, which e-mail address should I use for you canonical.com or ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> micahg: preferably @ubuntu.com; thanks
<micahg> cjwatson: ok, will do
<ScottSanbar> Question:  my package installed orphaned man pages.  How can I get rid of them?
<ScottSanbar> and`: can you answer a question?
<ScottSanbar> Question:  I successfully got rid of the man page references using sudo mandb. however, when I install my package, it the name of the package I used as an example to start from, not my current package name, in the man page and in the docs.  Any ideas?
<ScottSanbar> question:  I have changed all references throughout the directory infrastrucure for my package/project from hello (the original package name) to helloworld, but still find Makefile and Makefil.in after ./configure that contain hello, not helloworld, and grepping like man shows all references to hello changed to helloworld in all files???
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-03
<arand> Is new versions of multiplayer games (in order to maintain compatibility with servers) something that could be done via SRU, or would that just be backports?
<micahg> arand: sounds like backports unless the current version is broke/unusable
<arand> ok, fair enough.
<micahg> arand: if it's something that regularly needs updates and upstream has good quality controls, you can apply for an MRE
<Logan_> micahg: just replied to that sslh sync request - I used builder, and it built okay locally - I attached a buildlog
<micahg> Logan_: ok, I just threw it up into a PPA
<Logan_> *pbuilder
<Logan_> okay, we'll see how it builds with the buildbots
<micahg> there are some hacks in the LP sbuild for various things, so it might work
<Logan_> any reason why it would work in pbuilder and not sbuild?
<micahg> yeah, the way services are run I think
<Logan_> ok
 * micahg wishes the maverick builds would go away
<micahg> gah, that didn't work, let me upload to the right suite
<micahg> Logan_: seems to work in precise, will wait for quantal and if that works, will sync
<Logan_> micahg: awesome
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<iulian> Morning.
<jtaylor> I'm going to change ruby-vmc to use the ruby stdlib json library, its almost the same version as ruby-json-pure
<jtaylor> after ffe of course
<jtaylor> bug 1026049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1026049 in ruby-json-pure (Ubuntu) "package ruby-json-pure (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/json.rb', which is also in package ruby-json 1.6.3-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026049
<Logan_> jtaylor: cool
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<dpm> hi Rhonda, I'm told you're maintaining either packages.debian.org or the Ubuntu counterpart. If so, quick question about the info about the content of packages. How does that work at a high level? Is the archive scanned for all files that packages contained and then all that info put into a database?
<Zhenech> Contents.gz is already there :)
<dpm> or all the packages downloaded, extracted and then the info put into a DB?...
<Zhenech> so no need to scan
<dpm> Zhenech, ah, so there is a Contents.gz file that contains info about all the files contained packages from an archive? (I'm not familiar with the structure of the archives)
<Zhenech> yes
<Zhenech> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/ Contents-*.gz :)
<Rhonda> dpm: There are Contents files in the archive which gets used.  :)
<Rhonda> apt-file uses the same information, btw
<dpm> cool, thanks Zhenech and Rhonda. So packages.ubuntu.com then just reads Contents.gz and dumps the info in a DB?
<Rhonda> … yes, "DB"
<Rhonda> bdb files  %-/
<Rhonda> … and this is on my agenda to get fixed, to use a real db.
<dpm> Rhonda, gotcha. Out of interest, do you know roughly how long it takes to scan the Contents.gz file and put it into the bdb file?
<Rhonda> Way too long.  But that's not the only bottle neck, the Packages and Sources files are just as bad.
<dpm> is "way too long" in the range of minutes, hours, days... ?
<Rhonda> Hours, in total.
<dpm> ok, thanks
<Laney> dpm: If you're talking about scanning that when ARB packages are submitted, it won't work. The archive will not check against ARB, so you could get a collision at any future moment.
<Laney> sorry but the spec was too long for me to read, so I don't know what you're proposing here. I only know what ScottK said on the list.
<dpm> Laney, I was thinking of scanning both the main archive and extras
<Laney> then you have to yank the package from extras as soon as a conflict appears in the archive
<Laney> actually it's maybe not so much of a problem on stable releases
<dpm> yeah, I think that's the advantage, as extras packages would only come for stable releases
<Laney> but what happens when you want to roll it on to the next release?
 * xnox wishes for dpkg to auto-notice colisions and auto-convert them into alternatives.
<Laney> then you might have to rename your files
<xnox> I want git, chromium, node to point to the things I have installed..... not to something that happened to be first.
<xnox> no collision on my machine -> collision doesn't affect me =)
<Laney> grim
<xnox> it's impossible to install every single package simultaneously. and the overlap, even when it happens by accident, is by accident small.
 * xnox just have not wait for a life simulation game 'init'
<xnox> as a cool way to spell "Ain't it?"
<iulian> That's a stupid London slang for "isn't it". :)
<soren> "isn't it" is kinda weird in and of itself. Noone says "is not it", so it's a rather peculiar abbreviation.
<soren> I'm sure there are historical reasons why it makes sense, but still.
 * _ruben votes for "is itn't" as the new alternative
<iulian> soren: "init" is just a lazy way of saying "isn't it". Some Londoners can't be bothered saying it correctly.
<soren> iulian: I know.
<iulian> I've heard it a lot in east London.
<Rhonda> soren: language is kinda weird in itself.
<dpm> Laney, yeah, we'll have to think this through, for now I was just trying to gather some info about the current options and caveats
 * iulian nods.
<soren> iulian: I'm just pointing out that oddity of "isn't it" being the "correct" abbreviation of "is it not".
<Rhonda> The trouble with spoken language is that it's an interpreted language, and every person has their own interpreter for it.
<Rhonda> That's bound to fail and result in incompatibilities.
<soren> Rhonda: Speaking is overrated.
<Rhonda> s/spoken/written/ if that pleases you better, same difference.
<soren> _ruben: Heh :)
<arand> How do you save the output of pbuilder-dist to a file, seeing how --logfile isn't passed along to pbuilder? Wouldh you just have to redirect in bash?
<Rhonda> I always use --pkgname-logfile
<tumbleweed> arand: it writes to a file in ~/pbuilder by default
<arand> Yes, but if I run two simultaneously, the last with overwrite this last_operation.log, right?
<tumbleweed> sounds right
<tumbleweed> we'll take a patch to make last_operation.log a symlink to the most recent log file, named after the package built :)
<Rhonda> The right thing would be to support the --pkgname-logfile switch in *builder-dist
<Rhonda> Laney, RainCT, ^^  :)
<alucardn1> hello, is there any design guideline to create icon for indicators?
<tumbleweed> alucardn1: no idea, I'd ask the #ubuntu-unity people
<TheLordOfTime> where can one find a list of packages that were removed from the repos?
<TheLordOfTime> and reasoning thereof :P
<alucardn1> tumbleweed: thanks
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: I don't think we have a list, but for each package, you can find it in its publishing history page
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  which would be where?  (general link structure)
<tumbleweed> ...you can find *the reason* in...
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE/+publishinghistory
<tumbleweed> you can find everything about a package at /ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> the publishing history page... that's a new one, didnt know that existed
<tumbleweed> the link is in the top right corner of the package's page
<TheLordOfTime> don't see it here.  *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> might have old cruft in my cache
<tumbleweed> if you want to find all package removals, you can get them from the API, but it's a slow painful process...
<TheLordOfTime> i'll check later, net's going down for maintenance  here.
<jtaylor> hm ruby-vmc has a json<1.7.0 dependency in its gem file
<jtaylor> so it should conflict with ruby-json
<jtaylor> (or that dependency is just nonsense)
<jtaylor> gna ruby vmc never seemed to ahve worked in the first place
<jtaylor> it needs some interact module which isn't even packaged
<jtaylor> tumbleweed, Logan_, micahg: I think I changed my mind, objections to removing ruby-vmc?
<jtaylor> from what I can tell large parts of it never worked
<Logan_> no objections here
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: fine with me
<tumbleweed> but sooner rather than later
<micahg> jtaylor: would just like to know if there's anyone in Canonical that needs it for something (which would obligate them to fix this mess at that point), otherwise, no objections
 * micahg pings someone for that info
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: re mpmath. It the tests *currently* fail and are ignored, so it's not any worse, but this seemed like a useful moment to deal with it (as you'd claimed that they passed :P )
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: yes that was a mistake
<jtaylor> sort of copy paste from my other ffe's
<jtaylor> there are a couple other issues in the log I overlooked too
<tumbleweed> s/It t/T/
<jtaylor> pinged morph about it
<tumbleweed> and there I thought accepting FFes from you was safe :)
<tumbleweed> yeah, I saw
<jtaylor> oh man
<jtaylor> the psutil testsuite also failed
<jtaylor> I really wasn't to attentive when I filed these
<tumbleweed> hehe
<jtaylor> well it didn't fail it never ran
<micahg> jtaylor: go for it :)
<jtaylor> at least networkx realls passes its tests
<jtaylor> 1 out of 3 ._.
 * tumbleweed shall in future require build logs from jtaylor :)
<jtaylor> it also teaches, let your builds fail on failing tests
<tumbleweed> yeah. fortunately it's an RC bug if you fail to do that :)
<jtaylor> really?
<jtaylor> then you could file rc bugs against all of morphs packages oO
<tumbleweed> policy § 4.6
<jtaylor> hm that looks more like advice than requirement
<jtaylor> if its ignored intentionally its certainly not a severe policy violation
<tumbleweed> yeah, for ignoring test failures, RC would be a bit hash. But for something that might fail and build an incorrect package...
<utlemming> howdy motu's. I have a couple FFe for multiverse that I filed this morning for sync's from debian. The packages were held up on debian sponsorship, but they are now in Debian. Are MOTU's the archive admins that need to sign off on the FFe?
<micahg> utlemming: -release peoples
<micahg> some are lurking here though
<utlemming> micahg: I thought it might go that way, but thought I'd ask here first
<micahg> pure MOTU and archive admin are mutually exclusive ATM as well :)
<utlemming> michahg: that's good to know
<ScottK> Laney: Archive scans won't solve the problem.
<Laney> what problem?
<ScottK> File conflicts.
<Laney> wh
<ScottK> Even in the stable release, backports can cause an conflict.
 * micahg thinks namespacing is the best option there
<Laney> oh, you're referring to that old conversation
<ScottK> Laney: Yes.  Been offline most of the day.
 * ScottK thinks /opt is a namespace.
<Laney> it is
 * ajmitch wants to suggest namespacing using an overlayfs, extending what arkose does
<ajmitch> it doesn't solve all problems but it's less work for upstream developers
<xnox> stow ftw
 * xnox hides
<ajmitch> xnox: similar enough, but done without symlinks :)
 * ScottK thinks it's an essential predicate to a proper solution that stuff that's built on top of Ubuntu can't interfere with Ubuntu proper.
 * micahg would think using some of these apps in an lxc container only might be the best way to go
<micahg> ScottK: +1
<ajmitch> micahg: lxc+apparmour is what arkose uses
<ScottK> I think something along those lines would be better.
<Laney> TBH the policy was so long that I didn't get much past the introduction
<ajmitch> Laney: it was detailed :)
<ajmitch> & I have doubts that people will understand the permissions asked for when installing a package from the software centre
<ajmitch> since retrofitting sandboxing onto these apps will be so much fun
<ScottK> If you do it right, they shouldn't know they are sandboxed.
<ajmitch> no, but the users installing it are prompted to allow permissions, aiui
<ajmitch> I haven't read the latest drafts of the spec to see what will be presented to users
<ScottK> Permissions will be displayed apparently.
<TheLordOfTime> any MOTU around?  got a question regarding a package that is pretty much unmaintained
<ScottK> !ask | TheLordOfTime
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK:  was about something in Universe, the supybot package.  Its pretty much unmaintained, hasnt been updated since Karmic.  as well, in Debian, the package is also unmaintained (last update in 2009).  Is this possibly removable?  iirc, such an old supybot is technically buggy and at risk for overflows and stuff
<TheLordOfTime> (its just been copied from karmic according to the LP page)
<ScottK> If you can confirm it's got security issues, I'd say definitely.
<ScottK> You should also suggest the same in Debian if it's appropriate.
<TheLordOfTime> i'll email the upstream maintainer, see if they are even still alive
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: people use supybot
<tumbleweed> there hasn't been an usptream release in years
<tumbleweed> do we have *known* security issues?
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  correction: people use Limnoria
<TheLordOfTime> which is a patched and improved fork
<tumbleweed> never heard of it
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supybot/+bug/234629 looks like a security bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234629 in supybot (Ubuntu) "supybot !web title leaks LAN HTTP servers to the channel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> never been "fixed" per se.
<tumbleweed> I suggest you propose the debian maintainer switch to limnoria
<TheLordOfTime> the "debian maintainer" according to the supybot project channel here *is* a dev of "supybot"
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to email them shortly as soon as my email client stops freezing
<tumbleweed> then he should be aware of limnoria, but it's still worth prodding him
<TheLordOfTime> i'm prodding him for an update log, to see whether he's aware of bugs existing
<TheLordOfTime> the guy has an @debian.org address, so if he's not checking bugs, well...
<tumbleweed> jamessan is very active in debian
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.  kinda surprised he hasnt picked up on this.
 * TheLordOfTime did just email him
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  also... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=supybot&repeatmerged=no
<TheLordOfTime> read the "Important" bugs
<TheLordOfTime> there's risks in there as well, filed against the Debian version and not the Ubuntu version
<TheLordOfTime> its not too far fetched to assume those bugs exist in the Ubuntu version as well.
 * TheLordOfTime would have to confirm, but already uses Limnoria on production environments
<micahg> hi l3on, was wondering if you plan on working on your open merges (/me has some uncompleted as well, but is planning on doing them)
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  oh, you know what...
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  according to these bugs that can put a system at risk, there's been *zero* activity on the bugs
<TheLordOfTime> and statements to the effect that upstream is pretty much dead
<tumbleweed> it's not like anyone provided any ptaches either
<TheLordOfTime> they're all patched in limnoria, according to bug comments...
<tumbleweed> they just told him to switch to a different upstream. which isn't something one does lightly
<TheLordOfTime> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=672214, for instance.  and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=672215
<ubottu> Debian bug 672214 in supybot "[supybot] misc.last command can be used to crash the computer where the bot is running" [Important,Open]
<ubottu> Debian bug 672215 in supybot "[supybot] math.calc can be used to crash the computer where the bot is running" [Important,Open]
<tumbleweed> TheLordOfTime: we (and debian) fix security issues by applying minimal patches. only the development releases are fixed with new upstream versions
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed:  limnoria doesn't keep their patches around afaict
<TheLordOfTime> i'm reading up on suggesting a package's removal now, so...
<tumbleweed> they sound lie a pleasure to work with :/
<Laney> why aren't those bugs RC?
<tumbleweed> seriously, though. they use git. the commits fixing those bugs can be found
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay, now i'm seriously annoyed
<TheLordOfTime> and that's not a good thing
<ajmitch> because of getting banned?
<TheLordOfTime> no, because that guy has banned me in two places
<TheLordOfTime> because i brought up (1) the fact the package shoudl be removed, and (2) he's taking my opinions a bit too seriously
 * TheLordOfTime goes off to a private channel to rant.
<tumbleweed> aww did I miss out on some fun? :)
<ajmitch> apparantly
<TheLordOfTime> you've missed out on my rage/annoyance levels going from 500 (low) to 8000 (very high) very quickly.
<TheLordOfTime> just because i happen to be wanting to suggest the removal of the supybot package because of security bugs
 * TheLordOfTime returns to private ranting, to prevent a mess from /dev/chaos leaking to Ubuntu channels
<Laney> if you can be civil then I suggest you post links to the commits on the bugs and make them RC
<TheLordOfTime> the civility will improve after a little while of ranting in private.
<TheLordOfTime> hence the ranting in private.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<ajmitch> hi
<iulian> ajmitch!
<ajmitch> iulian!
<ajmitch> (yes I know I replied late :) )
<iulian> :)
<Oranger> Sorry to break this very awesome silent but do all paquets contained in this page http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/gnome.html must have to be updated ?
<Oranger> *packets
<Laney> no
<Laney> there's a key at the bottom, but in any case each update should be considered on a case-by-case basis
<highvoltage> ScottK: ooh, going to UDS again?
<highvoltage> ooh and Emmet too buy the looks of things
<achiang> any patch pilots around?
<jtaylor> achiang: herton in -devel
<achiang> jtaylor: cool, thanks
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: you're going twice? i see
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: why go once when I can go twice for just twice the price?
<tumbleweed> do you get to share a room with yourself?
<tumbleweed> (that could be awkward)
<highvoltage> good question.
<micahg> achiang: about wader, as there are API changes, but no consumer in the archive, I'm torn, but I think you should ask for an FFe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<achiang> micahg: hm, yeah, there are no consumers that i'm aware of. :-/
<achiang> micahg: i mean, anywhere, at all, let alone the archive
<achiang> micahg: i will ask for FFe, thanks
<jtaylor> micahg: did your ruby-vmc ping get any pongs?
<micahg> jtaylor: sorry, I wasn't clear yesterday, when I said go for it, I meant file for the removal of ruby-vmc
<jtaylor> I though you wanted check if people and canonical use it?
<jtaylor> and/at
<micahg> jtaylor: I did and was told it's ok to remove :), we'll see if anyone screams when we file for removal
<iulian> achiang, micahg: Do you want me to reject it for now and see the outcome of the FFe?
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: can you ack the removal in the ffe?
<micahg> iulian: please
<jtaylor> 1045460
<iulian> micahg: It's gone.
<micahg> iulian: thanks
<micahg> jtaylor: aren't you removing both packages now?  why do you need an ACK?
<jtaylor> the ffe was for trying to fix it
<jtaylor> removing needs ffe's too I guessed
<micahg> jtaylor: nope, not unless it's going to break something else
<ScottK> highvoltage: Yes.
<jtaylor> ScottK: I didn't know your an archive admin
<jtaylor> is that new?
<ScottK> jtaylor: No.  I have been for several years.  It's relatively new that non-Canonical archive admins can do removals though.
<jtaylor> k, thanks for the removals
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ajmitch> we need more non-canonical AAs
<tumbleweed> that doesn't seem to be something that'll happen in a hurry
<tumbleweed> we're very conservative about appointing AAs
<ajmitch> no, but it might help with the queue length at times, and I think that AAs don't require shell access now?
<tumbleweed> AAs don't have shell access any more
<tumbleweed> (AFAIK)
 * ajmitch can understand the need to be conservative, but we get told that the existing AAs have no time
<tumbleweed> Laney: become an AA, already
<Laney> no u
<ajmitch> Laney: but you understand our problems, you're our only hope!
<Laney> you both need to volunteer yourselves
<ajmitch> they wouldn't take me :)
<Laney> one way to find out :-(
<tumbleweed> well, at least the upload queue issue should be much better now that SRU and release teams have access
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: NEW isn't
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: technically, I think the release team may be able to do it. But not without permission
<ajmitch> as long as someone does it
<tumbleweed> I assume we'll have follow-up UDS sessions about this all
<Laney> less complain more volunteer
<Laney> seriously!
<ajmitch> Laney: I offered on IRC, no response
<tumbleweed> Laney: I thought the policy was no !canonical (except ScottK, he's special)
<Laney> I would be very surprised if there were such a policy
<Laney> dear thread, you are too big
 * ajmitch is struggling to keep up with reading the arb process thread
<iulian> tumbleweed: We've got the button to do NEW but we need some training first before pushing it. :)
 * Laney is mailing
<ajmitch> uh oh
<Laney> boom
<xnox> Laney: well there are some actions which !canonical can't do, although that may have changed with all the lp work that landed to not require shell access on canonical servers.
<xnox> Laney: ajmitch: according to infinity, if you are good enough they invite people to train up and become AA
<ajmitch> xnox: that's good
<Laney> I think the difference is pretty small now
<Laney> definitely does not include NEW
<xnox> ajmitch: I will pretend that I know this _not_ because I've asked to be AA.....
<Laney> hoepfully the mail will prompt some invites to be issued
 * xnox looks all innocent =)
<xnox> Laney: are you in the office on Friday then?
<Laney> well
<Laney> find me a cheap way to get there from Nottingham and I will come
<Laney> trains are £££
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> Laney: cheaper for you to get there than me :)
<iulian> Heh. That was a good one. :)
<xnox> Laney: =))) ok.
<Laney> I could start cycling now?
<xnox> LOL
<iulian> Why not?
<iulian> You'll get here by Friday I reckon.
<ajmitch> it does sort of exclude doing useful work in the meantime
<xnox> Laney: you could be the new uds story "somebody cycles from nottingham to London to rebuild packages for 1 hour and cycle back home to get home by monday" =)))))
<ajmitch> crazy people :)
<Laney> hur de hur
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-06
<ScottK> tumbleweed: There's no policy re non-Canonical.
<ScottK> Also there's very little I can't do now that Canonical people can do re archive admin.  Soon it should be ~no difference thanks to cjwatson.
<micahg> ajmitch: there are 3 non-Canonical AAs ATM
<ScottK> True, although all the ones not me were Canonical when they joined the team.  Hobbsee was the other person to become archive-admin even though not at Canonical.  She was also a buildd admin, which I am not.
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi geser
<bkerensa> anyone awake?
<bkerensa> I have been tinkering with MoM and was wondering when I have a patch generated by MoM do I attach this to a bug or what is the process going forward?
<dholbach> bkerensa, either that or if you have a branch, push it to lp:~<yourid>/ubuntu/quantal/<package>/<somename> and run bzr lp-propose
<bkerensa> ok
<tumbleweed> bkerensa: you do need to review the patch generated by MoM
<tumbleweed> and write the changelog entry by hand
<tumbleweed> ideally, you should review the entire delta
<bkerensa> tumbleweed: Ahh ok I did get the manual changelog entry
<bkerensa> tumbleweed: ok
<bkerensa> tumbleweed: It doesn't appear to have made the patch?
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188523/
<bkerensa> I don't see a latex2rtf_1.9.19-4.2ubuntu3.patch
<tumbleweed> no, you generate that yourself with debdiff
<tumbleweed> anyway, surely it should be versioned 1.9.19-4.2ubuntu1 ?
 * bkerensa checks
<cjwatson> ScottK: heh, in fact nothing at the moment, since we haven't yet got our privileged shell access back following the datacentre move
<cjwatson> TBH I haven't missed it much
<cjwatson> ScottK: I think functionally about the only two things we might still care about are creating test rebuild archives and (for buildd admins) updating chroots.  Oh and looking at publisher logs.
<cjwatson> (So, yeah, I can still do the latter)
<dupondje> somebody around here that ever used reprepro?
<Adri2000> dupondje: yes
<dupondje> Adri2000: gpgme gave error GPGME:11:  Bad passphrase
<dupondje> any idea on that ?
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: re blcr. Did we ever ask the ubuntu kernel people to add a Breaks? (or should we add one to blcr-dkms?)
<Adri2000> dupondje: I guess that's when including a package into the repository, and you have configured gpg signature? you gpg key has a passphrase? from what I recall, when I used that, it was with no-passphrase gpg keys
<tumbleweed> Adri2000: a gpg key doesn't need to have a passphrase. But it's a really good idea to have one. esp if you have upload rights
<Adri2000> tumbleweed: thanks, I know that :) I was talking of managing a repository with reprepro, where you want to have the repo automatically signed. the dedicated gpg key used for that might have no passphrase, so that the process can be easily automated
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's what I'd do
<Adri2000> (of course that key should not be used anywhere else and in particular should not be a personal key that has upload rights to ubuntu :))
<tumbleweed> yes. And the users of the repository should be aware that uploads are automatically signed
<dupondje> Adri2000: but it doesn't work with pass protected keys ?
<Adri2000> dupondje: don't think I've ever tried. but I guess if you have gpg-agent running, it might just work
<tumbleweed> it does work with password protected keys
<tumbleweed> you just type passwords in a lot when processing uploads
<tumbleweed> (or use an agent, yes)
<tumbleweed> oh, no. We are the subject of a full-blown LWN article http://lwn.net/Articles/514856/
<Laney> "Ubuntu's point of view"
<tumbleweed> I think we have a consensus that it's a problem
<dupondje> Adri2000: well I installed gpg-agent
<dupondje> it just errors, without ever asking me the passwd
<Adri2000> dupondje: try to make it work first outside the reprepro context? i.e. gpg --sign something should work without asking the passphrase. then reprepro should work as well
<dupondje> gpg: cancelled by user
<dupondje> eh what!
<dupondje> never had a chance to enter somethoing
<geser> check if the right environment variable for gnupg-agent is set (GPG_...). Not sure if it's still true but seahorse can also act as a gpg-agent and overrides the same variable with his own data but isn't compatible.
<geser> I had to disable seahorse as acting as a gpg-agent to not had to reset the variables on every login.
<dupondje> geser: gpg-agent: gpg-agent running and available
<dupondje> GPG_TTY is set
<dupondje> its a SSH connection btw (remote server)
 * tumbleweed hasn't seen any comment on the new-arb proposal from security people yet. I thought as soon as we let apps talk to X, it was game over?
<jdstrand> tumbleweed: there is a lot in the proposal for scheduled work. one is dealing with X
 * tumbleweed knew I should have read the whole thing...
<ogra_> heh, if you have the time :)
<tumbleweed> exactly :/
 * ogra_ thinks persia needs to return to IRC soon, he clearly writes to long mails if he isnt occupied by chatting :)
<tumbleweed> oeer my calendar says MOTU-Meeting in 10 mins
 * tumbleweed decamps to the pub
<dholbach> coolbhavi, what do you think about tuesdays 15 utc and thursdays 8 utc? that'd give us two times, that might work for utc+ and utc- areas
<Laney> xnox: looks like london is go
<Laney> which tube station is the office at? also how do I be allowed to go in?
<xnox> Laney: hmm? you are coming or not coming?
<Laney> yes
<coolbhavi> dholbach, both times seems good :)
<Laney> the first one
<dholbach> coolbhavi, we can try it for a couple of weeks to see how it works
<iulian> Laney: Westminster is quite close to Millbank.
<dholbach> the idea would be to show a couple of simple bug fixes and answer questions
<Laney> iulian: it's not millbank no more
<iulian> Eh?
<iulian> Where is it?
<xnox> Laney: southwark & follow the orange lamp posts
<xnox> Laney: until you see a building... with blue fins hanging of the sides of it....
<coolbhavi> dholbach, thanks it sounds great!
 * xnox is not kidding
<dholbach> great
<Laney> heh
<xnox> Laney: it's barclays bike / walking distance from waterloo as well if you fancy
<coolbhavi> dholbach, count me in :)
<dholbach> excellent
<Laney> I get in to St Pancras
<xnox> Laney: get to jubilee line as soon as you can & enjoy the ride =)
<xnox> southwark is on the jubilee line =)
<Laney> right
<Laney> but do i have to tell someone i'm coming?
<coolbhavi> dholbach, but 8 UTC is my work timings here and I can make it at 15 UTC which is perfect for me since ll be at home after work
<dholbach> sure, that sounds great
<coolbhavi> thanks again!
<iulian> Hm, Southwark.
<Laney> iulian: coming?
<iulian> Laney: Should I?
<iulian> I've got to wait for a bloke to come in the morning to fix the boiler, then I have to go to uni.
<iulian> I'll probably be there, don't know.
<iulian> Laney: When do you get here?
<xnox> iulian: it looks like saturday and no friday
<Laney> yeah, saturday
<Laney> I'll still try to be there 0930ish
<iulian> xnox: Oh, even better.
<iulian> Laney: I can come and get you from King's Cross if you want.
<sladen> Laney: St Pancras -> Pimlico was good, when it was Millbank.  But now about equidistance the otherside of Westminster, at  http://www.openstreetmap.org/?way=123072295  so you might aswell go Thameslink to Blackfriars and use the new south-entrance out of Blackfriars
<didrocks> that's what I did when I went to bluefinn
<didrocks> really easy, 5 minutes walk then
<didrocks> you just need to double check you take the south-entrance :)
 * sladen grins.
<sladen> had a long walk one day did you :)
<didrocks> sladen: not even a bad story here, I was just lost and asked twice before exiting the station :)
<didrocks> sladen: I was more last at St Pancras to take the right train
<didrocks> lost*
<iulian> It's easier to just take the Northen line to London bridge and then either get off there or take the Jubilee line one more station to Southwark.
 * iulian knows that area pretty well.
<didrocks> 40 minutes in St Pancras, went to the subway's direction, didn't find the right train (was on the opposite station apparently)
<didrocks> wasn't fun, even if it's just next to Eurostar's finally :)
<iulian> King's cross is a big place.
<didrocks> I learnt that the hard way :)
<iulian> Yea, apparently you did. :)
<sladen> didrocks: where to/from?  out of King's Cross, or the domestic high-speed services to Kent, or the Midland Main Line northwards?
<didrocks> sladen: I remember having to take "First Capital Connect"
<didrocks> but there is also a "First Capital" or something similar in King's Cross
<didrocks> or Capital Connect
<didrocks> anyway, I thought that the missing word was just an abbreviation :)
<sladen> They're both called FCC as they're going to connect them up (the commuter trains into KX, and the commuter trains into St.P will both run into the tunnels and all of them will carry on south to Blackfrairs (and beyond)
<sladen> they built the tunnels 10 years ago, but are still working on the rest of the job
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> so it will finally makes sense
<sladen> http://osm.org/?relation=2400656  are the tunnels not-yet-used.  But it's all part of massive RER-style project; hence the longer platforms at Blackfriars and the new second entrance/exit
<didrocks> gotcha ;)
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: blcr, I never asked anyone for breaks, but it might be a good idea
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-07
<micahg> notgary: so, we prefer packages to go through Debian, as that saves us from having to review a merge/sync later as well as makes it easier to sync packages in the future
<micahg> but if Debian won't update for reason X, we can push new upstream versions in Ubuntu as well
<micahg> except now we're past feature freeze, so we're mainly focusing on bug fix releases
<micahg> and bug fixes in general
<notgary> I've found this page (http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/) which contains a list of build errors that need to be fixed - packaging bugs basically. Is this the best place to find packaging bugs, or is there something better?
<micahg> that's one place
<micahg> there's http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ as well
<notgary> Thanks a lot. This'll be helpful.
<zx2c4> hey guys
<zx2c4> might someone be willing to look at this?
<zx2c4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1047122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047122 in Ubuntu "pass: the standard unix password manager" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<hakermania> Hello there :D I'm having a failed build over here: http://goo.gl/TuWGl (launchpad) and says: 'Project ERROR: Package x11 not found' while I depend on libx11-dev. (I know about #ubuntu-packaging but there are no answers so far). Any clues?
<xnox> hakermania: looking for X in a wrong place? subtle / unexpected change to multiarch locations not expected by the configure scripts?
 * xnox is guessing
<xnox> qmake.... ARGH.... have fun.
<hakermania> xnox: are you a qt hater or something :P ?
<xnox> find out which path it's looking for & see where it searches in correct place to find the X bits it wants
<xnox> hakermania: there are no sane buildsystems, some are worse than others.
 * xnox doesn't hate anything.
<hakermania> xnox: thanks for the tips, how am I supposed to find 'which path it's looking for' etc? In my debian/rules I only use dh $@ --parallel
<xnox> you need to poke qmake, enable verbose bits, make it talk to you.
<hakermania> xnox: Ok, I'll bring my shotgun
<xnox> offer it cookies, sweets and candy.... or a shotgun would do =)
<Laney> hardlinking debian ubuntu ubuntu-ports mirrors takes ages on the panda
<Laney> like 5 hours
<tumbleweed> for a fairly small space saving
<tumbleweed> oh, ubuntu+ubuntu-ports is probably pretty decent
<Laney> 5 gig or so
<Laney> probably not worth it
<Laney> or run it once daily overnight
<ogra_> you run a mirror on the panda ?
<Laney> yeah, it has a 1tb hard drive attached to it :-)
<tumbleweed> IIRC paultag does that too
<ogra_> insane
<Laney> works well apart from hardlink
<tumbleweed> (or was that an rpi)
<ogra_> not with ubuntu if its an RPi
<tumbleweed> debian
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (though theoretically you could run ubuntu armel on it)
<jtaylor> why does ubuntuone-client-gnome install something into /debian?
<Laney> bug
<Laney> upgrade
<jtaylor> oh beta freeze is over 223 packages to upgrade :)
<tumbleweed> see #ubuntu-devel logs for this afternoon
<xnox> Laney: i only have laptops =/ so no PSUs here
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-08
<zx2c4> hey there
<zx2c4> anybody want to play with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1047122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047122 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pass: the standard unix password manager" [Wishlist,New]
<zx2c4> ive already written the control files
<jtaylor> what is the best way to list packages that have a newer version in wheezy?
<tumbleweed> multidistrotools?
<jtaylor> is that a package name?
<tumbleweed> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/
<jtaylor> nice thanks
<jtaylor> would be nice to show those which only got newer since wheezy is frozen (= unblocked ones)
<tumbleweed> parse the relase team's hints files?
<jtaylor> thats what I'm doing
<tumbleweed> don't know how much history they have, though
<tumbleweed> also, you could find this out with a sql query: uploads published in wheezy ince the freeze where ubuntu is behind
<tumbleweed> (udd)
<jtaylor> does adding xz need a ffe?
<tumbleweed> no
<jtaylor> asterisk is done in quantal, anyone volunteer for the massive sec update for precise? :)
<jtaylor> (btw. I think it would be better to drop, that thing gets so many sec updates it is unsupportable by motu)
 * tumbleweed is suprised canonical doesn't have any clients using it
<Laney> xnox has broken the installer again
<Laney> (@ global jam in london)
<tumbleweed> that's why we made him a core-dev, right? so he can break more things (and then fix them)
<Laney> some good user testing going on
<tumbleweed> damn. I didn't even know this weekend was global jam. I might have organised something
 * Laney wonders if there is a webcam
<Laney> for hangout
<tumbleweed> how do you even work on the installer atm? unity in kvm is totally borked for me
<tumbleweed> mind you, I haven't upgraded post-freeze. /me does that
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: never mind clients, I think we use it internally
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: but I expect not on quantal ...
<tumbleweed> and firewalled to within an inch of its life, because it has to be...
<jtaylor> the sru queue hasn't been handled since a while
<jtaylor> is it looked at randomly or ad sort of fixed times?
<tumbleweed> I was grumbling about that in #ubuntu-release last night. I'm assured people are working on it
<tumbleweed> and there were a big pile accepted in the evening
<jtaylor> none of mine :(
<tumbleweed> nor mine
<jtaylor> and their under the oldest
<jtaylor> but granted not very important packages
 * tumbleweed upgrades his quantal vm, and it's just as unusable
<tumbleweed> it is quite fun trying to use it without a mouse pointer, though
<jtaylor> ^^
<jtaylor> xdotool might be helpful
<tumbleweed> I get tooltips, which sort-of help me see where I am
<jtaylor> quantal is working quite well natively for me
<arand> The backports repo, is it just one guy working on that at the moment (given the auto-subscription for bugs reported against it)?
<Laney> no, there is a backporters team
<jtaylor> only tomboy and banshee keep crashing every 10 minutes :/
<Laney> hmm
<tumbleweed> Laney: ^ lots of lovely desktop issues. fix them :)
<Laney> i see that for banshee but not tomboy
<Laney> err
<jtaylor> I even have dualscreen without propretary drivers :) something I didn't manage in the past
<jtaylor> tomboy crashes with some dbus thing
<arand> Laney: But I shouldn't be explicitly subscribing them in a request?
<jtaylor> didn't look into it yet
<Laney> file it on the right project and they get mail
<arand> Ok. (I though that normally was displayed though)
<Laney> come hang out with us https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f62d22a92ed855624be306e8ab1c83e570c5eda5?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<exodus> Laney, motu hangout?
<Laney> global jam
<exodus> Cool, our LoCo will join in a bit, I'm heading out to the group meeting and we'll hangout from there
<ScottK> tumbleweed: It would be nice if in this cycle syncpackage learned how to sync from Debian to -backports so that once we have that process nailed for the "R" cycle the right tool will be in everyone's hands.
<highvoltage> good afternoon
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-09
<micahg> ScottK: tumbleweed: wouldn't it be better to make backportpackage work on Debian series or are we suggesting that other devs upload to backports as well?
<ScottK> I guess we need to think about that.
<micahg> I think either way though, it should be backportpackage since syncpackage's main way to work now is with in LP copies
<ScottK> Having spent about 30 seconds considering it, I was thinking syncing from Debian to $devel=backports was more like a regular sync than a regular backport, but perhaps not.
<ScottK> What's wrong with LP copies?
<micahg> well, the version still needs to be mangled
<micahg> nothing :)
<micahg> if we use backportpackage type versioning, then the "upload" to devel+1 is a sync
<ScottK> If we're syncing from Debian, why does the version need mangling?
<micahg> for the advantage of being able to sync unchanged next cycle
<ScottK> I figured we'd forward copy at archive open.
<micahg> can't as backports isn't component safe
<ScottK> Stuff might fail to build, but that's not a big deal.
<ScottK> Just copy the source.
<micahg> can't have 2 binaries with the same version in the archive
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> OK, so maybe it does need mangling.
<tumbleweed> ScottK, micahg: reminder of what the tech-board approved: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.backports/16696
<tumbleweed> that says no pocket-copying to the next release, but doesn't say anything about copying into -backports
<cjwatson> I agree with micahg though - copying with unchanged version into -backports sets us up for binary conflicts, so we should avoid that
<effiejayx> /j #ubuntu-packaging
<effiejayx> ahrg sorry
<hakermania> How difficult is at this part of the circle to give you the updated version of Wallch ready built in a ppa and to include it into 12.10 ?
<jtaylor> it needs a feature freeze exception
<micahg> or backport from R once it opens
<pabelanger> Anybody able to upload a debdiff for bug 1039542 to percise-proposed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039542 in asterisk (Ubuntu Quantal) "Please re-enable PIE and BIND_NOW" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039542
<pabelanger> I really should go through the step and get the permissions for asterisk
<pabelanger> so I don't have to keep asking people
<hakermania> micahg, thanks for the answer, is a FFE doable right now? If yes, for how long from now will it be still available?
<effiejayx> Hello, is there a way one can download the source of a metapackage?
<micahg> effiejayx: should be the same as any other package
<micahg> hakermania: yeah, with good reason
<exodus> micahg, it doesn't really download the meta-package's source
<hakermania> micahg, the reason is to include a newer version of Wallch into the software courses
<hakermania> sources*
<exodus> I also have that question
<micahg> exodus: what meta pacakge?
<exodus> micahg, try apache2 for example.
<exodus> micahg, it will actually download the apache2 source, not the metapackage source
<micahg> exodus: what metapacakge?
<exodus> micahg, "apache2"
<micahg> a binary metapackage is an empty package with dependencies
<micahg> the apache2 source contains it in debian/control
<exodus> Yes, I want the source of that
<exodus> Ok so, from the apache2 source, the apache2 meta package is created?
<micahg> yes
<exodus> I see
<exodus> So I'm guessing that from that same source a bunch of other packages are created
<exodus> And would those other packages also download that same source?
<micahg> yes
<cjwatson> each source package maps to one or more binary packages
<cjwatson> and when you type apt-get source or equivalent, you always get a source package - there's no such thing as independent source for just one of the binary packages in a multi-binary source package, it's meaningless
<exodus> cjwatson, thanks, I was just playing around with metapackages and I noticed this
<exodus> cjwatson, downloading them actually gave me a better overview of how the source and each package that is generated from them work
<exodus> cjwatson, like how several packages come from the same source, but generate different .deb files (which obviously go back to the same source)
<jtaylor> pabelanger: do you know why its disabled in debian?
<exodus> It's pretty interesting stuff
<exodus> thanks cjwatson & micahg
<pabelanger> jtaylor: no, I will have to ask
<pabelanger> jtaylor, will have to wait for another day, getting ld errors using the new syntax
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-02
<TheLordOfTime> is there a template for a package removal request somewhere?  or at least a wiki i can read about the process in ubuntu
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: file a bug against the package, state the reason, and subscribe ubuntu-sponosrs
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  okay, that means i'll have to do further testing with saucy assuming it installs on the VM (I've had issues with doing that...)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  but that's the process to get a package removed from Ubuntu in all future releases?
<TheLordOfTime> because this would be a longer-term blacklist since Debian is breaking the upstream code for the given program causing it to fail...
<micahg> devel and future, yes
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  did i miss a freeze date or something, yet?
<micahg> well, if it needs a blacklist, state that as well
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: for unseeded, no
<micahg> for seeded, no
<TheLordOfTime> unseeded as in...?
 * TheLordOfTime isn't 100% acquainted with all the terms
<micahg> not on an image
<TheLordOfTime> ah okay
<micahg> jbicha: owncloud needed 2 FFes filed for missing binary dependencies (I filed them)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  what's the freeze date for unseeded?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: 36 hours before release
<TheLordOfTime> because based on the internet download speed here i'm going to be downloading Ubuntu for three days
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  and scheduled release time is a while off then?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: Oct 17
<micahg> we can actually remove packages a bit later than that
<micahg> jbicha: that means owncloud itself most likely should've had an  FFe
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  oh good so i have at least a month to test this.
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  sponsors approves package removals / autosync blacklists?
<micahg> yes
<TheLordOfTime> did not know that o.O
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  i assume there's no "retroactive removal" from older releases, then?
<micahg> correct, solutions can be found for issues if they're severe enough
<TheLordOfTime> (except where Debian completely mutilates the package and causes a huge delta from upstream sources, which cases the program to completely not work)
<TheLordOfTime> (which is reportedly what's going on here)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: that can be addressed in one of two ways, in Debian, or in Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  working it from both angles
<TheLordOfTime> however Debian's "Bitcoin Maintainer Team" is the source of the mutilation of the program
<TheLordOfTime> so they'll either tell me to go die in a fire, or they'll realize they made a huge fail and will slap themselves
<TheLordOfTime> in either case, I'd like it to be fixed in ubuntu before I go stab debian
<TheLordOfTime> although both requests will end up being filed at about othe same time
<micahg> is there a bug complaint somewhere?
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  multiple in the upstream tracker
<TheLordOfTime> but no evidence usable on the Ubuntu package
<TheLordOfTime> and the Debian package's bugs are... well...
<TheLordOfTime> old / unupdated
<micahg> there's always tech-ette as a last resort if there's something the maintainer is doing that they shouldn't
<micahg> package: bitcoin?
<TheLordOfTime> source package: bitcoin
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  i'm in the dev channel now for the bitcoin people, their people have heard the reports
<TheLordOfTime> but before I go spinning up an unstable image i want to ge tthe Ubuntu bug filed
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  so my current system of processing this is as such: (1) install Saucy, (2) test program versus Upstream code, (3) confirm/reject the upstream claims.
<TheLordOfTime> (4) install Debian and update to unstable, (5) test Unstable code against Upstream code, (6) confirm/reject claims
<TheLordOfTime> (7) file relevant removal requests
<TheLordOfTime> (depending on results of 3 and 6)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  because i really don't want to deal with Debian myself :/
<TheLordOfTime> not without evidence.
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: a package like this if it's ABI stable and regression free might be able to get a tech board micro release exception
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  from where?
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  Debian's the source fo the mutilation
<TheLordOfTime> they're removing upstream included code
<TheLordOfTime> replacing their handlers using certain build deps with other build deps
<TheLordOfTime> preventing built-in signature verification from working which causes unusability in the program
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  if it's broken in both Ubuntu and Debian, either the package needs to be removed, or Debian needs to take the package and [CENSORED]
<micahg> sounds like a bug, replacing internal code copies with library versions is standard fare for Debian, if that breaks something, that's probably at least severity: important if not RC
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  but i don't take upstream's claims at face value
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  well... let me put it this way
<TheLordOfTime> even here on Precise, there is a PPA maintained by someone that actually uses Upstream's code and doesn't mutilate it.
<TheLordOfTime> that PPA works for all versions of Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> (saucy assumed, i'll test that too)
<TheLordOfTime> as well, building from Upstream code seems to work as well
<TheLordOfTime> the packages as in Precise and pre-raring are using old, unpatched code that won't work as is with the bitcoin network
<TheLordOfTime> however there is precise-proposed code that would work
<TheLordOfTime> raring's got a passable version, but there's CVEs that weren't fixed until unstable 0.8.3 which is reported 100% unusable
<TheLordOfTime> hence my testing to confirm that
<TheLordOfTime> if that happens, the "unusable" part means the package is literally unusable (importance: high in Ubuntu, maybe?)
<TheLordOfTime> such that in order to sync with the rest of the bitcoin network it will return 'INVALID' on every thing it tries to download from the network, and will never sync uyp
<TheLordOfTime> up*
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  at this point, i'm stating what upstream's told me
<TheLordOfTime> however i ALWAYS try and confirm this.
<TheLordOfTime> (and as a user of bitcoins myself, if these bugs are confirmed, that means it's a much wider problem)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  all of this will be in (a) the bug report, and (b) the request for removal if I confirm this in Ubuntu and Debian
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: sounds about right
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  (i know some would do importance: critical or severity: serious in Debian BTS, but i'm always a little more conservative with my bug importance settings)
<TheLordOfTime> (although if I file a bug in Debian it'll probably be serious because completely unusable)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  If I do my testing via a Live environment, would that be sufficient to gather evidence towards the bug?
<micahg> maybe?  idk
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> the VM is lagging so... :/
<jbicha> micahg: really? it built here and owncloud is universe, right?
<micahg> jbicha: binary dependencies
<jbicha> oh
<jbicha> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  a removal is permanent, right?  Or can it later be reversed?
<micahg> it can be readded if there's a good reason (or from a sync next cycle)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  so, basically, file a removal request for Saucy, and it could get readded in T-series by autosync?
<TheLordOfTime> or would it stand to just stay removed?
<micahg> yes, unless blacklisted
<TheLordOfTime> okay, i'm probably going to go for the removal rather than blacklisting
<TheLordOfTime> because hopefully Debian unfubar's the package and fixes it by T-series
<TheLordOfTime> if not, there'll be more requests (and maybe a blacklist request)
<micahg> let
<micahg> let
<micahg> let's have a discussion when you have all the facts
<TheLordOfTime> cool.
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay, as expected, daily build won't install... :/
<micahg> any Ubuntu DDs use Xubuntu?  I need help with alioth
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> jbicha: are you aware unseeded Universe packages require FFes as well?
<jtaylor> micahg: I use xubuntu sometimes
<jtaylor> and concerning ffe, as far as I know yes everything needs an ffe
<jbicha> micahg: yes, I was sorta going off the ffe from comments 33 and 36 of bug 1077624
<ubottu> bug 1077624 in flightgear (Ubuntu) "Update Flightgear to version 2.10.0" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077624
<micahg> jbicha: that was a different cycle
<micahg> release exceptions are supposed to expire at some point during the cycle
<jbicha> and flightgear was ftbfs
<micahg> that just means you'll have an easier time getting it approved :)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdumpfs-rsync/+bug/1219978  <-- not anyhting i'm working on directly. but this might be a good reason to remove that package?   since it's dependency is indeed not in any versions since Lucid according to Launchpad.
<TheLordOfTime> (saw it in the bug announcements channel)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1219978 in pdumpfs-rsync (Ubuntu) "not installable because dependency pdumpfs is not in the archive" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> ouch
<micahg> how long has it been like that
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: already done
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  not sure if your question was pointed towards the bug i linked but... it's been like that since post-Oneiric apparently, to answer your question.
<micahg> yeah, it's a shame no one caught it until now
<TheLordOfTime> and cool, that's good.  what about the other releases
<micahg> not much we can do
<micahg> if pdumpfs came back, we could backport it
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  so, set status Fix Released, comment it's removed in Saucy and later, make a note it can't be retroactively removed in other releases?
<TheLordOfTime> i mean, while I'm on the bug and all... :p
<micahg> yes, and you can note that if pdumpfs returns to Debian/Ubuntu, we can try to backport to any stable releases left
<TheLordOfTime> done.
<micahg> jtaylor: I'm thinking to make a pkg-xubuntu team on Alioth for packages that Xubuntu cares about that have been orphaned or are maintained by Xubuntu people
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  i assume the package is also blacklisted until the dependencies are resolved?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: it's not in Debian, so no need for blacklisting
<TheLordOfTime> cool.  probably was removed from Debian because E:NonexistentDependency or something
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to normal bug triaging
<micahg> debian 596752
<ubottu> Debian bug 596752 in ftp.debian.org "RM: pdumpfs -- RoQA; orphaned, dead upstream" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/596752
<micahg> I have no evidence of pdumpfs-rsync being in Debian
<micahg> anytime recently at least
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-03
<ESphynx> xnox: 'evening :) just got back from Quebec city
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey iulian
<Laney> jtaylor: seen https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keepass2/2.23+dfsg-1/+build/4830983 ?
<jtaylor> Laney: yes, I'll fix it now that we won't get mono 3 in saucy
<Laney> k
<jtaylor> just needs a C.UTF-8 during build
<jtaylor> for somereason debian with mono3 does not need that
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-04
<ESphynx> xnox: did you have a chance to take a look at the ecere-sdk package on Mentors? :)
<micahg> jbicha_: I assume you filed an FFe before me for bignumber.js?  I went to sync it and saw it was already done
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, jamespage: Is it worth merging wagon? It fixes a debian RC bug caused by FTBFS with java 7
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: Probably - you could test whether the current version FTBFS in Ubuntu first
<Noskcaj> ok
<geser> Noskcaj: wagon was a FTBFS in the last archive test rebuild: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143924946/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.wagon_1.0.0-2ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Noskcaj> thanks geser
<cjwatson> so that sounds worth merging, but wait for jamespage to reply in case he's already working on it
<geser> but it looks like a different error than those fixed in Debian (based on the changelog)
<Noskcaj> geser, It is, i've just got it branched, i'll test what happens now
<Noskcaj> never mind, i'm getting 20kbps, enough to paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6065963/
<Noskcaj> oops, wrong channel
<smartboyhw> lol
<jamespage> cjwatson, I'm not
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> xnox, Is it ok if i merge the latest debian revision of openms? It fixes a big incompatibility and maybe a FTBFS on ARMHF
<xnox> Noskcaj: yeah, looks trivial go ahead.
<Noskcaj> Why is http://goo.gl/bSual in the topic if it's not been updated in nearly a year?
<Laney> The initiative kind of died
<Laney> grah
<Laney> can an op set channel mode -t please?
<Laney> jpds: I choose you
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Saucy open for development. | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs
<Laney> cheers darling
<Noskcaj> thanks for fixing that
<Laney> should probably do something about the wiki page too
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-07
<Zhenech> debfx, xnox: care to sponsor https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unshield/+bug/1222266 for me? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222266 in unshield (Ubuntu) "Sync unshield 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> Zhenech: is that a new feature release?
<Zhenech> version wise: yes, but there are not much new features not in 0.6-3 via patches
 * debfx wants a debdiff-without-autools-noise
 * jtaylor hands debfx filterdiff
<debfx> you expect me to come up with filters for all those autotools files?
<debfx> Zhenech: seems like a bit too many changes, better ask for a feature freeze exception
<Zhenech> debfx, what have I to type in my debian sid shell for that? :)
<debfx> Zhenech: x-www-browser
<Zhenech> "meh"
<Zhenech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess ?
<debfx> or you can use launchpad's email interface (if that's working)
<debfx> yes, although I think a comment about the changes, why they are useful and what testing has been done is enough
<Zhenech> debfx, done
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-08
<Laney> requestsync -e!
<Laney> Zhenech: debfx
<smartboyhw> Any MOTUs here to review Bug 1222128?
<ubottu> bug 1222128 in Ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] kqoauth" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222128
<ESphynx> I think I finally got the better of that Unity quirk!
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
<Alphafive> r
<Alphafive> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpds!
<Alphafive> !ops
<sladen> ari-tczew: you called?
<sladen> meh
<teward> sladen, i think that was a spammer, there were a few in other channels
<teward> one was in -irc the other was in -kernel i think, klines were effective though...
<ari-tczew> sladen: when and to whom?
<Unit193> teward: Yes, hit many channels.  He's known.
<teward> mhm
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<sysrex> hi all
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-09-07
<hypera1r> Laney: thanks for the FFe acks
<Laney> hypera1r: anything for you
<hypera1r> Laney: ♥
<sakrecoer> hi! we are in a bit of situation with uploads in ubuntu studio. no one who is available has rights. would anyone here be able to help us, or point me to someone who could?
#ubuntu-motu 2017-09-04
* for_the_lulz changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: kloeri, a.k.a. Bryan Ostergaard, is a known pedophile, child molester, child porn producer, and black-hat hacker.  Report all sightings or contacts to ##kloeri at once!
* Topic unset by kline on #ubuntu-motu
<kline> someone might want to revert that and consider setting +t (only ops can set topic)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Zesty released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring | Packaging guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs
 * tsimonq2 's personal opinion is to only set +t if it happens again, I'd like (as a MOTU) to be able to edit the topic
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Zesty released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring | Packaging guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<tsimonq2> (rcbugs doesn't exist any more)
<tsimonq2> Side note, anyone know who has access to @ubuntudev on Twitter?
#ubuntu-motu 2017-09-07
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Enjoy your new pianobar.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-09-08
<Unit193> Oh gah, mini-dinstall won't sync because after DIF/FF, and delta (which I don't agree with, but meh.)
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Does it break Feature Freeze?
<tsimonq2> If it doesn't, I can sponsor a sync (maybe that's a force sync) for you
<Unit193> https://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mini-dinstall/news/20170906T061935Z.html it certainly does. :P
<tsimonq2> Oh ok :P
<tsimonq2> FFE? :)
<Unit193> Would have to convince them to drop the delta in the FFE too.  Might well get it though, just seems like a decent amount of effort whereas it'll get in for the next LTS for 'free'.
<tsimonq2> Fair.
<Unit193> Did you look at the delta?
